# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Re: norvege la douceur meme

## CHARLY 71

Caline ne pouvait trouver meilleure famille. En plus elle aura plein de copains "chasse". Le vrai paradis    ::   ::  

Regine, tu es vraiment géniale    ::   . Cette petite puce me fendait le coeur.

La leishmaniose, je n'y pense même plus pour le petit Jack. Il est en pleine forme. Il faut juste ne pas oublier son cachet 2 fois/ jour. C'est rien du tout, surtout que nous avons d'autres loulous avec des traitements à vie. 
Simplement l'occasion pour toute la meute de déguster des crèmes de gruyère chaque matin et chaque soir     ::  

Quel soulagement !!! Je n'imaginais qu'après l'arrivée de ta belle anglo, tu oserais te lancer à nouveau dans une nouvelle aventure    ::    Elle s'est calmée Scarlett ? J'ai du mal à le croire    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Bon les filles... j'ai passé ma soirée au téléphone !!! J'ai appelé une amie Weimar, mais comme Tendresse : le seul samedi où elle n'est pas libre, c'est ce samedi-ci !!! Nous sommes restées un temps certain au téléphone.... aaah ces Françaises quand même, à croire qu'elles ont un téléphone greffé à l'oreille    ::  

J'avais essayé de joindre Sirev59 cet après-midi et ce soir, finalement je viens de l'avoir sur son portable : elle pourrait récupérer Caline à Beauvais samedi. Soit elle la garde jusque dimanche et me l'amène à la maison, soit elle la conduira à Lille pour la confier à F ET F... mais j'ai un peu zappé la deuxième solution, je ne sais pas ce qui arrange le mieux Sirev !

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est REGINE38 qui fait le covoiturage jusqu'à Beauvais (ou Evry mais Evry est trop loin pour Sirev) ??? J'ai donc envoyé un MP à REGINE38 pour qu'elle contacte directement Sirev pour le lieu et l'heure du rendez-vous. J'espère qu'elle le lira tôt demain   :? 

Les filles, il faudra prendre 36.000 précautions au vu du caractère très, très, très craintif de la belle. Comme on dit, deux précautions valent mieux qu'une mais vous avez l'habitude des covoiturages ! Un harnais plus un collier bien serré et deux laisses me semblent indispensables... Sirev prendra un collier bien serré + un licol (elle craint que son harnais ne soit trop petit) et deux laisses. F ET F : as-tu un harnais ? Sinon, achetez-en un et je vous rembourse... ça servira toujours    ::    Je ne sors pas Scarlett de la maison sans son harnais + collier et deux laisses, donc un second harnais ne sera pas de trop ! Et tant qu'à faire, de préférence dans les tons verts le harnais    ::  

Ah Charly !!! C'est à croire que nous sommes tombées ensemble dans la potion magique des longues z'oreilles !!!

Pour le traitement, pas de soucis je suis très stricte : j'ai un pilulier hebdomadaire spécialement pour les poilus ! Chacun reçoit ses comprimés matin et soir ! Les gros comprimés pour l'arthrose dans un bout de saucisse de Francfort et les plus petits dans du fromage blanc maigre et ça passe ni vu ni connu    ::    Et puis entre Inti, Charly et F ET F, on se tiendra la main ! Je trouve absolument absurde qu'on renonce à prendre un toutou atteint de la leishmaniose et encore plus s'il n'est que porteur de la maladie    ::   ! A la période où il y a quelques rares moustiques dans le nord, je lui mettrai un collier pour repousser les bestioles    ::    C'est bien le scal****** ?

Quand on voit Hubert et Jack, pour ne citer qu'eux, on se dit que le changement a été fabuleux (et même incroyable)  à partir du moment où ils ont été soignés correctement   :amour3: 

Charly, après Scarlett : même pas peur    ::    Et pourtant elle se réveille de sa torpeur hivernale depuis quelques jours et elle a repris ses c******* de plus belle    ::    Je n'arrête pas de la surveiller et encore... elle est suffisamment impertinente pour agir devant moi sans vergogne    :Stick Out Tongue: an:   Tout ce que j'espère, c'est que Caline n'a pas une belle voix de Callas, histoire d'ameuter tout le quartier parce que la voix des bleus ça porte trèèèès loin   :ange2: 

Sinon elle viendra d'elle-même et à son rythme, je serai patiente et disponible pour ses approches timides. Je compte sur la meute pour la mettre en confiance   :amour: 

Il lui fallait un chien référent, elle en aura six   :lol2:   Mes cop's ont déjà pris des paris : sur qui Caline va-t-elle se calquer   :grattgratt:  ... sur la vandale (Scarlett) ou sur le voleur de briquets (Igloo) ou sur les voleurs à l'étalage ?    ::    Personnellement, je préférerais le voleur de briquets    ::    A moins qu'elle ne soit complémentaire comme Norvège l'était qui me volait mes cigarettes, ça fera la paire avec Igloo    ::  

 ::

----------


## Chinooka

In the pocket    ::  

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319117p30 ... -26-dpt-07

 ::   ::   ::  

Je ne pouvais pas la laisser comme ça    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

:amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  dis moi pas que cette beauté a pas fait craquer que toi , elle va devenir belge cette belle longues noreilles ou j ai pas  tout ccompris   :hein:  :hein2:   :Embarrassment: k:  putain la photo la tete dans le mur   ::   regine t es un   :ange2:   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui oui Fabienne, elle va devenir belge ! La photo où elle a la tête dans le mur m'a fait frémir.....    ::

----------


## inti

Les "moustiques" belges ne seront jamais responsables de la transmission de la leishmaniose !

Celtte parasitose  est vehicule exclusivement par les *phlebotomes* . 

Le phlébotome est un insecte diptère des *régions méditerranéennes et tropicales* de la famille des Psychodidae. 

On observe depuis quelques années une progression de la maladie vers le nord !

Mais ils ne sont surement pas encore arrivés à Waterloo !   ::

----------


## pepette07

bon ok je previens regine et je lui emmène la puce ce matin

----------


## breton67

Régine ?Fabie vient de me prévenir ,tu es completement folle et je t adoreeeeeeeeeeeeee:

amour2:    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:   :am   ::   ::   ::   :saute2:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   our4:   :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:

----------


## pepette07

chinooka donnes moi le num de sirev59 que je le passe a regine qui est en covoit aujourd'hui aussi

----------


## Jade01

Ah ben bravo    ::   ::

----------


## Charlotte

Je suis vraiment contente pour Câline et je lui souhaite plein de bonheur dans la plaine pas si morne que ça avec les longues oreilles !

----------


## breton67

pas encore levée Régine va falloir refaire la déco a nouveau   ::  
non cette fois çi je sens que tu as eu du nez 
qu est ce que je t envie   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour, 

je pense que je ne prends pas trop de risques en déplaçant ce sujet dans "En attente de confirmation" , si ??    ::  

 ::

----------


## F ET F

Peu importe qui fera le co-voiturage jusque Waterloo... l'essentiel est que Câline arrive à bon port.

Ma proposition reste valable.

J'ai un harnais, un collier, deux laisses.

A voir Câline si craintive, je me permets de dire qu'il faudra certainement la porter (bien serrée) dans les bras (en plus du harnais, collier et des laisses) parce qu'elle ne marchera pas.

Vivement qu'elle soit en sécurité chez toi Régine !

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Super poste 
Chinooka vous avez un coeur énorme et c'est sincèrement magnifique a lire 
La dernière recru est vraiment splandide
Je souhaite beaucoup de bonheur a toute ses papatte qui courent chez vous...
Et suivrai encore ses moments de bonheur avec vos titous 

Merci a breton de m'avoir envoyer se poste:d:d:d
Si un co voiturage passe par chez moi et que je peux donner un coup de main   :ange2: 
Aller je file travailler dans un petit quart d'heure 
Biz a tous

----------


## r'is27

Merci Breton de m'avoir avertie    ::  

JE LE SAVAIS il ne pouvait pas en être autrement, lorsque j'ai vu les photos de la belle caline surtout celle où elle essaie de se cacher ma première réaction a été "cette belle fifille est pour Régine, il est impossible qu'elle ne craque pas devant une telle beauté"

Qu'elle va être heureuse la belle caline, elle a trouvé son paradis sur terre, je suis hyper hyper heureuse   :kao1:  :kao1: 

Si j'avais un mari plus cool, je te faisais Paris Waterloo pour amener ta beauté mais il ne veut pas en entendre parlé. Je suivrais donc l'arrivée de Caline à travers l'écran.

Pleins de gros bisous à toi et à toute la meute, et bientôt les aventures de caline en direct de waterloo.

Allez une petite guirlande


 ::   ::   :kao1:  :kao2:  :kao3:  :saute2:  :banane:  :kao8:   ::   :bulldog:   ::   ::   :applause2:  :danse:   ::   ::

----------


## astings

Génial    ::    Sur la premiére photo, elle crève le coeur    ::   et je comprends que vous ayez craqué. Comment s'appelle cette beauté   :amour3:  ? Quelle est son histoire? Chic , les aventures des 4 pattes Belge vont reprendre    ::   On saura quand si c'est un ange  :ange2:   ou un "gentil" démon   :demon:  . Bon je sors   :jesors:   ::   ::   ::   mais j'attends avec impatience les nouvelles aventures de la troupe.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'étais fort agitée hier soir, ça m'a empêchée d'aller dormir !!!




> A voir Câline si craintive, je me permets de dire qu'il faudra certainement la porter (bien serrée) dans les bras (en plus du harnais, collier et des laisses) parce qu'elle ne marchera pas.


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi !!! Ce qui me rassure, c'est que ce sont des pros du covoiturage et des toutous craintifs qui prendront soin de Caline. J'aurais peut-être dû adopter un chihuahua, plus facile à porter et à transporter    ::   , mais voilà... c'est Caline qui m'a frappée au coeur    ::  

Pour les phlébotomes, avant de les voir dans ma morne plaine, je pense que quelques années vont encore s'écouler   :ange2:   Et puis "morne plaine"... c'est vite dit et ce n'est pas Napo qui dira le contraire ! il s'y passe quand même des choses tout à fait palpitantes grâce à tous ces toutous français qui envahissent la morne plaine depuis 4 ans    ::

----------


## Daysie433

:Embarrassment: k:  chinooka je reconnais bien là ton grand coeur.

merci pour la belle Câline, sa photo tête cachée contre le mur fend vraiment le coeur   ::   avec ta meute comme exemple elle ne pourra que s'épanouir mais il lui faudra du temps et de l'amour et ça je sais que tu en as.

gros bisous à toi et ta meute et ta future fifille   ::

----------


## inti

Si Napoleon aurait eu la bonne idée de se déplacer à Waterloo avec une armé de grandes oreilles les choses se seraient peut être passées autrement !   ::  

En tout cas l'occupation de Waterloo par les poilus français est en marche !   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

[

En tout cas l'occupation de Waterloo par les poilus français est en marche !   ::   ::   [/quote]


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Blague a part,   :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  Chinooka pour cette merveille qui moi aussi m'a frappé au coeur.
Un jour j'adopterai aussi un(e) grande oreilles!   ::  
Samdei la danse des brocolis.........   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Apparemment Breton a ameuté tout Rescue    ::  

Astings, voici le topic de la belle    ::    :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319117-ca ... -26-dpt-07

Je suis à la bourre... mon amie d'enfance vient ce midi, nous allons fêter nos 60 ans respectifs au resto (c'est pratiquement ma sortie annuelle, je sors tellement rarement de ma tannière ... sauf quand les cop's viennent bien sûr, là je m'éclate    ::   ) et je dois encore nettoyer la maison ! Scarlett patientera dans ma voiture, j'aurai l'esprit plus tranquille    ::  

Pour savoir si Caline sera un ange ou un démon, il faut attendre de voir sur qui elle prendra exemple... pourvu que ce ne soit pas sur Scarlett     ::  

A plus !
 ::

----------


## inti

> [
> 
> .
> Un jour j'adopterai aussi un(e) grande oreilles!   
> .........


...et quand ce jour arrivera tu viendras me le demander par mp poppo !
Nous avons tout le temps de pures merveilles à placer même si nous ne le diffusons plus par internet !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## breton67

un bonheur pareil Régine on n a qu une envie c est de le partager 
une adoptante qui est sure c est    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 
d ailleurs ça commence bien Scarlett est déja releguée dans la voiture ,on se demande pourquoi hein  :hein2:   ::  
bon appetit et ne force pas   :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

du délire, ce post!!!    ::   ::  
si tu savais ma pov caline où tu vas tomber.....    ::    et en plus tu vas devoir nous subir (les cops à ta moman) tous les ans.....    ::   ::  

 on enprofitera donc pour arroser ça.. 
à bientot fifille...   :alcool:

----------


## manhattan

c'est un regal de lire ce post,ca regonfle le moral

meci pour caline
suis au travail a me poiler avec la these du moustique belge qui n'a pas rejoint waterloo

----------


## Chinooka

Mon amie est en retard, j'ai galopé pour rien ! Surtout qu'au moment d'aller prendre mon bain, j'ai voulu faire rentrer Chinook et que vois-je............ un bidon neuf de lessive concentrée (2,7 litres) cassé sur la terrasse (je l'avais mis en hauteur sur la terrasse parce que la maison est pleine    ::   ). J'ai pu commencer à jeter des seaux d'eau et racler   :grrr: 

Alors je vous le recommande : rien de mieux pour que vos carrelages soient propres et que votre terrasse embaume le jardin et sente bon jusque dans la maison    ::  

S'il vous plaît petit Jésus, faites que Caline ne prenne pas exemple sur Scarlett sinon je suis mal barrée    ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Manhattan, tu vas encore plus te poiler au bureau......

Mon amie d'enfance est en retard, j'ai galopé pour rien ! Surtout qu'au moment d'aller prendre mon bain, j'ai voulu faire rentrer Chinook et que vois-je............ un bidon neuf de lessive concentrée (2,7 litres) cassé sur la terrasse (je l'avais mis en hauteur sur la terrasse parce que la maison est pleine    ::   ). J'ai pu commencer à jeter des seaux d'eau et racler   :grrr: 

Alors je vous le recommande : rien de mieux pour que vos carrelages soient propres et que votre terrasse embaume le jardin et sente bon jusque dans la maison    ::  

S'il vous plaît petit Jésus, faites que Caline ne prenne pas exemple sur Scarlett sinon je suis mal barrée    ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

> S'il vous plaît petit Jésus, faites que Caline ne prenne pas exemple sur Scarlett sinon je suis mal barrée


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

attendons la suite  :lol2:

----------


## djalyko

> chinooka donnes moi le num de sirev59 que je le passe a regine qui est en covoit aujourd'hui aussi


Est-ce-que Régine pourrait déposer la miss du côté de Chateau-Thierry (enfin entre la Ferté ss Jouarre et Ch Thierry), j'y suis demain en début d'AM pour une visite pré-adoption et ça arrangerai sirev (qui rentre dans la nuit) que je la récupère puisque je remonte au nord de l'Aisne ensuite ...

----------


## breton67

pétard comme dit Fabie ,je te souhaite du plaisir mon fils m avait fait cela le soir on devait décoller pour aller en vacances ,bon le bidon n avait que 2 litres   :banane:  j ai mis le gamin au lit ou alors je le passais par la fenetre   ::    et j ai essayé de nettoyer plus je ramasais plus ça moussait    ::   ma cuisine était une patinoire c était il y a trente ans mais ça je m en rappelle 
allez Régine tu en verras d autres   :Embarrassment: ops2:

----------


## Chinooka

Djalyko, j'ai envoyé le n° de téléphone de Véro à Pepette par MP mais elle devait déjà être partie chez Régine38 avec Caline, peux-tu le donner à Régine38 ou à Pepette ? Enfin Régine38 ne part que demain donc je lui enverrai un MP quand je rentre, dans l'après-midi    ::

----------


## hitchcock

Donc aux dernières nouvelles...Caline va se mettre aux lessives avec Scarlett?? C'est effectivement une idée "raisonnable"....on n'a pas fini de se rouler par terre de rire    ::  

Oh la fine équipe avec les deux luronnes    ::  

Ceci dit...elles nous laisseront une tite place?   :grattgratt:

----------


## pepette07

Alors Caline est bien parti ce matin.
Elle dort chez regine ce soir
Donc je l'ai harnéchée comme un poney d'attelage ;-) elle peut tout garder donc pas besoin de prendre d'autres colliers etc...
Donc pour info il y a finette qui peut faire la partie beauvais boulogne sur mer 
il faut vraiment qu'on se mette d'accord pour le covoit
donc regine part demain pour beauvais je pense qu'elle y sera dans l'ap midi

----------


## teuleu

Elle ne se doute pas de la chance qu'elle a la petite Caline.
Il me tarde trop  de connaître son profil à cette petite , quel côté amusant de sa personnalité le bon air de Waterloo va-t-il révéler ?

----------


## Charlotte

Enfin pour câline, c'est plutôt Austerlitz, non ? 
et moi je suis très contente de voir qu'il n'y a pas que moi à avoir des longues oreilles .. coquines ! le coup de la lessive, j'ai eu aussi ...

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Elle va toutes vous bluffer les filles, elle sera sage comme une image la Calinette!!!  *

----------


## inti

Il ne faut pas oublier le petit compagnon de Caline à la fourrière.
Lui aussi touché par la leishmaniose !   ::  

Prennez un peu de votre temps pour aider ce petit loup à trouver une famille !
Ca fera plaisir à Caline !  :ange2: 

merci pour lui !   :Embarrassment: k:   ::  

*http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319267...lade-6-mois-26*

----------


## pepette07



----------


## Tekenn74

Bon voyage jolie louloute   :amour3:   ::

----------


## hitchcock

Oh Réginette, t'as adopté une chienne éNOOOOOOOOOOOOORMEeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Chinooka

Sorry, j'étais donc de sortie avec mon amie d'enfance : 120 ans à nous deux à fêter, ça n'arrive pas tous les jours    ::  

Je tombe comme un cheveu dans la soupe : c'est donc Sirev59 qui fait la dernière partie du covoiturage ? ou s'arrangera-t-elle avec F ET F à partir de Lille ? Je ne connais pas Finette    ::  

En effet Hitchcock... Caline me semble énorme   :shock:   Ca va me poser un gros problème si elle décide de dormir sur le lit   :sontfous:  ... j'en ai déjà quatre ou cinq par nuit, là je n'aurai vraiment plus de place... heureusement qu'il y a les gros coussins rembourrés des poilus qui pourront me servir en plus de la carpette    ::

----------


## hitchcock

C'est peut-être un effet de la photo..tu sais comme Orion   :lol2:

----------


## glendie

> Caline me semble énorme   :shock:   Ca va me poser un gros problème si elle décide de dormir sur le lit   :sontfous:  ...


on ca se cotiser pour te payer un hamac, les chiens dans le lit et toi en hauteur    ::   pas normal que tous les chiens ne puissent pas dormir sur le lit !

----------


## Chinooka

Hitchcock, avec Orion c'était l'inverse... il s'est avéré être un mini-Lab alors qu'on s'attendait à un Lab   ::    Pour Caline, j'ai l'impression qu'elle a grandi et grossi depuis les premières photos    ::  

Oui Glendie, le hamac me semble être un bon compromis !!! au moins je pourrai y prendre toute la place au lieu de me racrappoter en essayant de me creuser mon trou sur mon grabat et de me lever toute raide le matin   :eyebrows: 

Pour le covoiturage, on avance bien grâce à F ET F que je viens d'avoir au téléphone. Elle et son mari peuvent aller directement à Beauvais et m'amener la belle dans la foulée    ::  

Je dois rappeler REGINE38 dans une 1/2 heure pour tout mettre au point. Ce sera plus facile que de la remonter jusqu'à Boulogne-sur-Mer pour la faire venir ensuite en Belgique, ainsi on évitera un déménagement de voiture à voiture pour Caline    :Embarrassment: k:   On va y arriver   :banane:  :banane:  :banane:

----------


## poppo

Mes 2 post préférées sur Rescue: Breton et Chinooka.......   ::   rien de mieux quand on a pas le moral d'y aller faire un petit tour   :Embarrassment: k: 

même sans poster....



 ::   pour la belle Caline, suis sûre qu'elle sera sage comme une image   :ange2:  et je suis sérieuse, vraiment!
 ::

----------


## breton67

on parie ????,,   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Est ce bien raisonnable 
Cela me fait toujours peur tant de grands chiens
Mais côté AMOUR aucune crainte
On n'a pas fini de lire de sacrées aventures

----------


## astings

[center:g9lkekm3]JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE  REGINE[/center:g9lkekm3]



Bon alors, on vous accompagne   ::   ::   ::   (et comme demain c'est l'anniversaire de mon mari ,j'en profite pour une double ration    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pepette07

> Pour le covoiturage, on avance bien grâce à F ET F que je viens d'avoir au téléphone. Elle et son mari peuvent aller directement à Beauvais et m'amener la belle dans la foulée


Génial encore une fois milles merci a f et f !!!!
Oui c'est mieux comme ca elle ne passe pas de voiture en voiture ... 
Allez la "grosse" puce sera demain soir chez elle, oui chinooka elle est assez costaude, bien que je ne l'ai rarement vu debout bichette pour la passer de la cage a la voiture nous l'avons portée et pour la passer de voiture a voiture pareil. 
J'ai hate qu'elle soit chez toi pour qu'elle vive enfin

----------


## poppo

> Envoyé par poppo
> 
> [
> 
> .
> Un jour j'adopterai aussi un(e) grande oreilles!   
> .........  
> 
> 
> ...



 :Embarrassment: k:  mais pas tout de suite quand même....je tiens a garder mon Duc et mon Poxiie encore trèèèèèèèèèès longtemps   ::  
Si il n'y avait pas mon homme ( mais je le garde quand même    ::   ) il/elle aura déjà été là......

----------


## CHARLY 71

Je confirme, Breton est très efficace pour annoncer les bonnes nouvelles    ::   ::  

Régine, tu sais ce que je pense de Caline : absolument FABULEUSE et elle a de belles grandes zoreilles. J'ADORE !!!!!!

En plus, elle n'a pas l'air très marquée par la leishmaniose. Chez le petit Jack, c'était beaucoup plus impressionnant et il est vraiment en pleine forme.

Elle ne pourra pas être aussi terrible que Scarlett, ça c'est impossible. Je connais trop la vie avec ce genre de démone. Adena a vandalisé notre ancienne cuisine pendant mes vacances. J'avais oublié de fermer la porte à clé et en 5 minutes, elle a descendu tout ce qui était sur les étagères. On ne voyait même plus le carrelage   :demon:  .

Je te souhaite tellement de bonheur avec cette beauté. Tu connais bien les chasses et je sais que tu vas t'en tirer comme un as    ::

----------


## anniec

:merci:  :merci:  :merci:  Régine !   :bisous2:

----------


## Abricotine

On va vous suivre par la pensée en bavant de jalousie. Mon Dieu qu'elle est belle    ::  
Corie et Toto souhaitent plein de bonheur à la Calinette!

----------


## BUDDYLILAS

éh  bé!!!!  moi  qui  il  y  a 4ans..........(  j'avais  votre  age)    je ne voulais   plus  adopter  un  chien,   vu  mon   ""grand  age""""   (pardon).......   en  me donnant  l'excuse.... (  la  vieillesse  arrive....  je peux  etre  fatiguée.....et  s'il  m'arrive  qq chose.....(  façon  pudique)!      je ne regrette  en  rien l'adoption  de buddy   ,  et  je ne me sens  pas  ""plus  vieille   ""  4ans  aprés   !!   ::     et    notre  venise   vient   juste  de  se rajouter  a la  famille
mais  alors  la!!!!    CHAPEAU!!!!   ET   BIEN  BAS!!!!!!!        vous  etes  tout  simplement  FOR-MI-DA-BLE!!!!!   ils  en  ont  de la chance les  beaux  toutous  qui  croisent  votre  vie..........que    d'amour  :applause2: 
et  quel  plaisir  de  vous  lire ,      adoptez,  adoptez   encore  , nous  aurons  de la lecture  pour  nos  insomnies.......  vos  chiens  sont  un  peu  les  notres..............   (mais  bon,  c  vous  qui  faites  le menage  :lol2: 
 :humour: 
et  tiens........    buddy,  et  venise    se  joignent  a moi  pour  embrasser  la meute...........   ::  
(  venise,  la douce, la tendre,  la coquine......(  chatte  qui a  eu  son  post  sur  rescue)   vient  de trouver  sa place  a la maison,  juste  6mois apres  la perte   de  lilas)

----------


## Chinooka

Pas moyen de me connecter à internet ce matin, ce n'est franchement pas le jour    ::  

BUDDYLILAS, tu me fais rougir   !!! C'est sûr qu'il y en aura des choses à raconter, surtout si Caline imite Scarlett    ::  

La partie de la terrasse qui a été lessivée étincelle comme un sou neuf, malgré ce qui est tombé comme flotte hier soir et les pattes boueuses ! Tout compte fait Scarlett est peut-être en manque de tâches ménagères, elle fait déjà très bien la vaisselle... pauvre petite, c'est une imcomprise    ::    Chouette, je vais la mettre au boulot pour récurer la maison en attendant l'arrivée de F ET F, son mari et Caline   ::  

Je vais me remuer, il faut que je m'occupe en les attendant ! Dès que j'ai des nouvelles, je les poste sur le topic de Caline    ::

----------


## BUDDYLILAS

nous   trepignons  d'impatience......   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

> On va vous suivre par la pensée en bavant de jalousie. Mon Dieu qu'elle est belle    
> Corie et Toto souhaitent plein de bonheur à la Calinette!


ho que oui qu'elle est magnifique. Même si chez nous nous avons des merveilles aussi. Corie m'a toujours plus. Elle est magnifique aussi.

Bonne route Jolie Caline   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Chinooka

Caline s'appellera Aladine   :amour4:   Comme pour tous mes toutous adoptés, elle change de vie donc elle redémarre dans sa nouvelle vie avec un nouveau nom et autant commencer dès son arrivée  :amour: 

Françoise (F ET F) vient de me téléphoner pour me dire qu'elle et son mari partaient pour Beauvais et qu'ils devaient faire une petite course. Je lui ai donc demandé si ils pouvaient passer à l'animalerie pour m'acheter une longe pour ne pas lâcher Caline dans le jardin au début. Je veux d'abord surveiller de près si elle cherche une porte de sortie à travers ma clôture !

Les filles, je bouillonne    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles de partager mon impatience    ::  

Caline s'appellera Aladine   :amour4:   Comme pour tous mes toutous adoptés, elle change de vie donc elle redémarre dans sa nouvelle vie avec un nouveau nom et autant commencer dès son arrivée  :amour:

----------


## pepette07

tres bonne idée Régine ;-)
la puce est donc partie ce matin de bonne heure et de bonne humeur 
a ce soir pour les news

----------


## Chinooka

Pepette, quand puis-je te téléphoner pour parler du traitement qu'elle a déjà eu ? Je viens d'appeler ma véto qui passera mardi après-midi si elle peut, sinon ce sera mercredi. Je lui ai dit de prévoir une prise de sang    ::

----------


## sirev59

c'est f et f qui t'amène la belle ???

nous allons pouvoir sortir nos mouchoirs pour essuyer nos larmes de rire car chez chinooka, il va y avoir de l'ambiance 

tu exagères régine avec scarlette : elle a été un ange dans la voiture
c'est une grande timide 

tu verras aladine sera du même bois   :Embarrassment: k: 

as tu prévenu ta maman de son arrivée   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ah Véro !!! tu m'as manqué    ::  

Oui, c'est Françoise et son mari qui la covoiturent depuis Beauvais. Il fallait tout mettre au point hier soir et tu m'avais dit que tu avais beaucoup de choses à faire aujourd'hui    ::    Ca évite aussi qu'elle doive descendre de voiture chez toi, loger et remonter en voiture demain... parce qu'il faut la porter, Miss Aladine se fait servir apparemment, elle aime d'avoir des esclaves    ::  

Maman n'est pas au courant... Elle est partie dans les Ardennes hier midi chez une cousine, elle était de très mauvais poil donc je me suis abstenue de lui annoncer la bonne nouvelle    ::  

Je n'ai jamais dit que Scarlett n'était pas un ange dans la voiture, d'ailleurs c'est le seul endroit où je ne crains pas qu'elle fasse des bêtises    ::    Elle se couche comme un sphynx sur la banquette arrière et peut rester stoïque aussi longtemps qu'il le faut !!! Mardi je l'ai prise avec moi pour faire mes courses, comme je fais la tournée des grandes surfaces (en fonction des promos, comme la lessive liquide pour la terrasse.....    ::   ), j'ai dû rentrer à chaque fois pour vider la voiture parce qu'il ne faut pas tenter le diable non plus... elle se montrait quand même fort intéressée par certains sacs    ::  

Scarlett a beaucoup de qualités dont celles d'être têtue comme un baudet et d'aller jusqu'au bout de ce qu'elle entreprend.....    ::

----------


## pepette07

elle n'a pas eu de traitement, la prise de sang oui tu as les resultats avec ses papiers ;-)

----------


## Chinooka

Merci    ::    Ma véto verra ça mardi ou mercredi.

----------


## Chinooka

> la puce est donc partie ce matin de bonne heure et de bonne humeur


Sais-tu comment ça s'est passé chez Régine38 ? quel était le comportement de la belle ?

----------


## pepette07

Chez regine elle s'est mise sous une table et n'a pas bougé jusqu'au matin puis le matin regine l'a "traineé" a la voiture puis la porté pour la monter.

----------


## vidau fabienne

vive les frites et les moules  aladine  va adorer j en suis sure    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gabgar

> On va vous suivre par la pensée en bavant de jalousie. Mon Dieu qu'elle est belle    
> .......................


+1 +1 +1 !!!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Françoise m'a téléphoné il y a une heure, Régine38 pensait mettre encore 3/4 d'heure avant d'arriver à Beauvais. Françoise me rappellera quand ils quitteront Beauvais    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Yessss !!! Aladine est dans la voiture de Françoise et de son mari, ils quittent Beauvais à l'instant, direction la morne plaine (de moins en moins morne la plaine   ::   )    ::   ::   ::  

Françoise me dit qu'elle est très belle, plus petite qu'Hubert et qu'il faut qu'elle grossisse un peu. Craintive quand on la prend dans les bras mais pas une once de méchanceté   :amour4: 

J'ai mis le champagne au frais depuis ce matin, je vous invite toutes à trinquer dans pas longtemps (il y a 270 km à faire)    ::   ::

----------


## glendie

Bon alors quand c'est qu'on ouvre la bouteille ... non les bouteilles !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Sur Michelin, ils disent 2h30 ! Donc d'ici deux bonnes heures + le temps de faire les présentations    ::  

Quand je pense que ça fait deux jours que je me suis décidée...    ::

----------


## gabgar

::   ::   ::  
 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::  
 :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3: 
 :kao3:  :kao3:  :kao3: 
 :saute2:  :saute2:  :saute2:  :banane:  :banane:  :banane:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

AIe aie aie..........tu dois être assise sur des charbons ardents Chinooka   ::   plus qu'une bonne heure et............   ::   ::

----------


## astings

plus qu'une heure et on boit    ::   ::   ::   chic

----------


## Chinooka

> tu dois être assise sur des charbons ardents Chinooka


Ouiiiiiii !!!!!!

La meute a mangé pour que j'aie la paix, j'espère qu'ils seront un peu plus lourds et un peu moins vifs pour l'arrivée d'Aladine    ::    J'ai préparé une gamelle de croquettes pour la belle,. j'y ai mis des gouttes de Rescue et deux comprimés d'euphytose pour la relaxer... enfin, essayer de la relaxer   :amour:   Elle commencera à goûter à mes bonnes gamelles maison demain soir   :bave:

----------


## Chinooka

> plus qu'une heure et on boit       chic


Je bouillonne tellement que je me refroidirais déjà bien le neurone avec une p'tite coupe    ::    Mais il paraît que ça ne se fait pas quand on attend des invités   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Françoise vient de m'appeler : ils ont entendu à la radio qu'il y a un accident sur l'autoroute pour venir à Waterloo + un gros bouchon pas loin de chez moi (toujours sur l'autoroute), il est conseillé de quitter l'autoroute. Ils ont déjà fait pas mal de km aujourd'hui (c'est géant ce qu'ils ont fait   :amour:  ) donc ils rentrent chez eux avec Aladine, en prendront soin cette nuit et me l'amènent demain matin    ::    Françoise mettra un de ses toutous avec la belle et dormira avec eux. Je suis tout à fait en confiance    :Embarrassment: k: 

Elle a fait des photos dans la voiture qu'elle m'enverra quand elle rentre donc j'en mettrai déjà ce soir    ::  

Donc on remballe le champ' jusqu'à demain    ::

----------


## manhattan

chinooka,a defaut de champagne pour ce soir,tu n'as plus qu'a avaler la gamelle avec l'euphytose   ::  

cela te detendra  :lol2:

----------


## MALIN

*La bouteille est au frais*  ::

----------


## hitchcock

> je me refroidirais déjà bien le neurone avec une p'tite coupe




Tu as de ces formules...   ::   Je vais la noter celle-là!

----------


## Poloch

Après avoir suivi toutes ces péripéties, je me permets une petite intrusion pour donner un avis qu'on ne me demande pas :  :lol: 

Je suggère 2 bouteilles de champagne : 

Bien évidemment une demain pour l'arrivée d'Aladine et ses valeureux accompagnateurs, mais aussi une ce soir pour se remettre de toutes ces émotions et cette attente!!

Quand je vois moi même l'attention haletante avec laquelle j'ai suivi son voyage, je me dis que Chinooka mérite bien ça!
 :alcool:  :alcool:

----------


## astings

Je suis comme Poloch, deux bouteilles vallent mieux qu'une    ::  
Régine, vous avez mérité une petite coupeje sais ce que c'est que l'attente . Allez , à la votre.    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gabgar

patience patience ....
la rencontre sera encore meilleure

juste une nuit

----------


## gabgar

> Après avoir suivi toutes ces péripéties, je me permets une petite intrusion pour donner un avis qu'on ne me demande pas :  :lol: 
> 
> Je suggère 2 bouteilles de champagne : 
> 
> Bien évidemment une demain pour l'arrivée d'Aladine et ses valeureux accompagnateurs, mais aussi une ce soir pour se remettre de toutes ces émotions et cette attente!!
> 
> Quand je vois moi même l'attention haletante avec laquelle j'ai suivi son voyage, je me dis que Chinooka mérite bien ça!
>  :alcool:  :alcool:


+1 !!
tout à fait d'accord ! ce soir aussi elle est bien méritée !

----------


## Chinooka

Vous êtes toutes des démons tentateurs    ::  

Mais je résiste    ::    Par contre je mange un bout parce que j'ai eu l'estomac noué toute la journée   :bave:

----------


## breton67

:alcool:  a la tienne Régine a ton coeur immense et beaucoup de bonheur avec ta petite nouvelle   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## dadache

ben boire tout seul pas marrant c'est mieux demain!!je suis de pres ce sauvetage et j'attend aussi les photos    ::    mais bientot j'ai plus de mains   ::

----------


## Abricotine

On va attendre les photos ... et demain    ::    Ca va être long !  pour tout le monde ...

----------


## MALIN

*Plutôt une caisse de champagne....Car sur le post il y a pas mal de copines qui aiment les bulles !!!!!*

----------


## Chinooka

Françoise vient de m'écrire ceci :

"Elle est dans le salon dHubert avec Cidonie. Hubert est juste à côté et ils peuvent se voir car la porte est une grille. Au départ, elle sétait cachée entre le mur et larmoire. Je lai portée et mise sur le canapé mais elle ne reste pas dessus. Elle est contre la porte où elle peut voir Hubert. Quand Cidonie est arrivée dans la pièce, elle sest approchée delle. Elle sera rassurée davoir de la compagnie. Je préfère laisser Hubert séparé parce que jai un peu peur quil soit jaloux (même sil avait lair heureux de la voir).

Maintenant elle est à côté du grand canapé (dans le coin) sur lequel se trouve Cidonie.

Elle a extrêmement peur des humains."

Apparemment elle ne va pas sur le canapé mais ça m'étonnerait que ça dure longtemps   ::  

 :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 







La commère   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> *Plutôt une caisse de champagne....Car sur le post il y a pas mal de copines qui aiment les bulles !!!!!*


Les caisses de champagne, je les ai !!! Je les ai achetées en promo au moment des fêtes de fin d'année    ::   Je vous attends toutes, vous avez juste le temps d'arriver pour demain matin   :danse:

----------


## MALIN

Yesssssssssssss !!!! c'est parti les filles toutes chez Régine !!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Fannette a rencontré Aladine à Beauvais, elle m'a envoyé une photo   :amour:

----------


## fannette

fallait me dire pour le champagne!!!!!
j"aurais suivi regine!!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

fannette

magnifique chienne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## astings

CHICHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::    Bon moi j'suis un peu loin (sud de la france) je vous accompagnerai de loin    ::   ::   ::   En l'honneur d'Aladine, je ferai une entorse à mon régime.  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:

----------


## gabgar

bon sang qu'elle est belle !
c'est fou 
à force de baver d'envie j'ai la langue par terre !    ::   ::   :bisous3:

----------


## breton67

::   ces yeux elle a l air si apeurée 
mais je lui donne quelques jours et le canapé va falloir le  rallonger   :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

> à force de baver d'envie j'ai la langue par terre !      :bisous3:


Attention au clavier    ::

----------


## gabgar

> Envoyé par gabgar
> 
> à force de baver d'envie j'ai la langue par terre !      :bisous3:
> 
> 
> Attention au clavier


oui c'est mieux surtout qu'il (le clavier) est déjà bien pollué par les poils des chats qui veulent vous écrire à ma place !!     :kao8:

----------


## Chinooka

C'est comme le mien mais avec des poils de chiens... en plus c'est un garde-manger parce que je découpe les carottes et la viande pour les chiens devant l'ordi    ::    La lettre "L" a beaucoup de mal à s'imprimer et la barre d'espacement, c'est quand elle veut bien    ::

----------


## poppo

> Yesssssssssssss !!!! c'est parti les filles toutes chez Régine !!!!



J'aaaarrive!!!!Pas pour le champagne mais pour te la piquer    :Stick Out Tongue: an:  car je suis complètement sous le charme...   ::   :amour: 

Si elle savait ....avec Chinooka la peur de l'humain va vite disparaitre    ::

----------


## gabgar

> Envoyé par MALIN
> 
> Yesssssssssssss !!!! c'est parti les filles toutes chez Régine !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'aaaarrive!!!!Pas pour le champagne mais pour te la piquer   an:  car je suis complètement sous le charme...    :amour: 
> ...


moi itou !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Je m'achète une porte d'entrée blindée dès lundi !!!!!!!!!!!    :Stick Out Tongue: an: 

Et de vrais chiens de garde pour donner l'alarme   ::

----------


## vmmiss

petite puce, quelle bouille à bisous   :amour:   ::

----------


## poppo

Je me permet de mettre un lien ici vu l'extrème urgence .....;en espérant que ces loulous trouveront une bonne fée comme Chinooka.....
Urgent, besoin de FA pour les 3 derniers !!!! Roger est hospitalisé !!! http://rescue.forumactif.com/t302857p54 ... auvons-les

Sinon cliquez sur ma bannière.........et diffuser , diffuser, diffuser.........   ::   :merci:

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, je suis aussi ce topic et j'ai vu    ::  

Je mets le lien sur le topic de Norvège !

----------


## Chinooka

Il faut absolument diffuser !!!

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t302857p54 ... auvons-les

----------


## poppo

:merci:  Chinooka!


 ::   et.......essaie de dormir un peu.......profite de ton lit car....bientôt......l'hamac!   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui oui je vais dormir parce que les prochaines nuits risquent d'être sportives    ::  

Je t'ai envoyé un MP au sujet des topics qu'on surveille et pour lesquels on ne reçoit pas d'alerte    ::  

Bonne nuit et à demain    ::

----------


## F ET F

Coucou Régine,

Aladine si belle et si gentille malgré ses craintes, .... je me demande si je ne vais pas la garder !

Et si je demandais une rançon exceptionnelle.... SCARLETT ?

----------


## Rousquanne

Bonjour!
Je suis le post de Norvège depuis longtemps, sans jamais intervenir, juste pour le plaisir et les nouvelles!
Mais aujourd'hui, le *GRAND JOUR* pour Aladine, je vous souhaite , Chinooka plein de bonheur avec vos poilus, et surtout, j'ai hâte de voir le regard d'Aladine changer! C'est pas possible un regard, pareil...   ::  
Elle est belle cette [strike:1aqobh5p]titine[/strike:1aqobh5p], didine, et j'ai hâte de voir ses photos au milieu de la meute!
Très belle journée à vous, Chinooka, à votre meute, à Aladine  :amour:    et tous ceux qui se sont démenés pour elle!   :applause2:  :applause2: 
Et si le champagne est prévu ici aussi ce midi, (pour une autre occasion) , au moment de trinquer, j'aurai une pensée vers Waterloo!   ::  
Bravo et merci à tous ceux qui se sont impliqués!

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Coucou Régine,
> 
> Aladine si belle et si gentille malgré ses craintes, .... je me demande si je ne vais pas la garder !
> 
> Et si je demandais une rançon exceptionnelle.... SCARLETT ?


*
Alors!! on craque Françoise.   
 Et merci à toutes pour ce magnifique sauvetage, ce midi on trinquera aussi avec une pensée pour la Belgique.    
Vivement les photos.   
*

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

La pauvre elle doit bien se demander ce qui lui arrive, changement de tête, de lieu. Des choses étranges "canapé" bonne gamelle, caresse, mots gentils. ça lui change la vie à 200 %.
Je parle même pas une fois arrivée à destination    ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Aladine si belle et si gentille malgré ses craintes, .... je me demande si je ne vais pas la garder !
> 
> Et si je demandais une rançon exceptionnelle.... SCARLETT ?


  :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an: 

Et puis tu ne sais pas ce qui t'attend en prenant Scarlett en échange    ::    Et puis je me suis tellement habituée à ses bêtises que je m'ennuierais sans elle, la plaine redeviendrait très morne    ::  

La nuit s'est bien passée ? elle n'a pas hurlé ? elle a mangé un peu ?

Le soleil brille sur Waterloo pour accueillir Aladine, on ne pouvait rêver mieux    ::  

Je vais me bouger sinon Aladine et ses gentils covoitureurs me trouveront en pyjama   :lol2:

----------


## F ET F



----------


## Poloch

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oh là là, qu'elle est belle   :amour3: 

Tout est allé tellement vite depuis jeudi qu'à certains moments je ne réalise pas encore !!! Et en la voyant sur tes photos, j'ai du mal à réaliser qu'elle est aussi craintive ! Mais avec la meute, elle sera vite dans le bain... dans le genre envahissant, on ne fait pas mieux    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle est renversante de beauté  cette louloute , vraiment les longues noreilles c est sacrément beau    ::   :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## breton67

Fabie ne craque pas   :lol2: 
qu est ce que je voudrais assister a l arrivée ,Régine as tu pensé aux mouchoirs ?   ::

----------


## gabgar

> Je m'achète une porte d'entrée blindée dès lundi !!!!!!!!!!!   an: 
> 
> Et de vrais chiens de garde pour donner l'alarme


meuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu nonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!

----------


## gabgar

> Coucou Régine,
> 
> Aladine si belle et si gentille malgré ses craintes, .... je me demande si je ne vais pas la garder !
> 
> Et si je demandais une rançon exceptionnelle.... SCARLETT ?



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh la vilaine !!
pas possible on est bien trop à avoir flashé sur Aladine !!

----------


## gabgar

alors ???
elle arrive quand cette princesse ?

----------


## poppo

> Fabie ne craque pas   :lol2: 
> qu est ce que je voudrais assister a l arrivée ,Régine as tu pensé aux mouchoirs ?



 :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

> Oh là là, qu'elle est belle   :amour3: 
> 
> Tout est allé tellement vite depuis jeudi qu'à certains moments je ne réalise pas encore !!! Et en la voyant sur tes photos, j'ai du mal à réaliser qu'elle est aussi craintive ! Mais avec la meute, elle sera vite dans le bain... dans le genre envahissant, on ne fait pas mieux


Je me demande si je vais pas t envoyer Gandhi en stage. Bien que Gandhi n'est plus à ce point. Mais parfois c'est encore galère.  :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

Ils arrivent !!!!!!!!

J'ai oublié de poster    ::  

Ils sont bien arrivés, tout s'est parfaitement bien passé avec la meute et elle est rentrée toute seule dans la maison !!!

On en est au champagne    ::   ::   ::  

Plein de photos !!!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:

----------


## pepette07

super heureuse de savoir que tout s'est bien passé. J'attends des nouvelles et des photos 
mille merci a vous pour ce sauvetage 
J'ai toujours peu d'espoir quand je poste pour des chiens de chasse mais quand je vois ca ca me redonne espoir grace a vous
MERCI MERCI MERCI

----------


## teuleu

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Bienvenue au paradis Aladine  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Bon... vous vouliez des photos, vous allez en avoir    ::  

A son arrivée, au début du jardin. Elle a commencé par se terrer là mais elle a fini par suivre la meute :





Capucine toute contente de voir arriver du renfort : chouette ! une seconde bleue à la maison   :danse: 



Il y a du monde ici !!!





Le clan des belles bleues    ::  



Je poste déjà ceci, la suite plus tard    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien ça y est une Belge de plus!!!!    ::   ::   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::   ::   pour le 1er contact     :Embarrassment: k:  quelle peur j ai pour cela a chaque fois 
j adore les commntaire pour Capucine    ::  
sapristi ce n est pas pour rien que ces loulous s appellent les longues oreilles    ::  
les émotions ça tue ;bonne apres midi avec tous  tes beaux museaux   ::   ::

----------


## pepette07

:Embarrassment: k:  :bisous2:

----------


## MALIN



----------


## Chinooka

Elle est toujours sous mon bureau. Si je bouge, elle se met à trembler mais si je reste sur ma chaise, elle arrive à dormir et à rêver, je trouve que c'est plutôt bon signe !

Je vais aller faire une petite sieste... j'ai très mal dormi depuis jeudi et je me sens fatiguée. Ca lui fera un petit entracte que je sois dans la pièce à côté (tout reste ouvert bien sûr) !

 ::

----------


## hitchcock

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww (Régine tu traduiras): la frileuse qui n'a que 3/4 chiens est rassurée: superbe entrée!
Et clairement c'est une Aladine sane at pas une Alad'insane.
 :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 

Haïku du jour ..."Aladine au printemps"...Teuleu STP tu finis?

 :jesors:

----------


## Abricotine

> 


Celle là, elle boirait en toutes circonstances ...  mais là un  vrai bonheur qui s'arrose de la voir presque rassurée et si bien entourée et en plus j'y vois un Toto l'asticot et une presue Corie    ::   ::   ::  

Bravo aux covoitureurs et BRAVO à sa famille. Une bien belle histoire !

----------


## Abricotine

> Envoyé par MALIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celle là, elle boirait en toutes circonstances ...  mais là un  vrai bonheur qui s'arrose de la voir presque rassurée et si bien entourée et en plus j'y vois un Toto l'asticot et une presque Corie      
> 
> Bravo aux covoitureurs et BRAVO à sa famille. Une bien belle histoire !


J'en connais une qui va bicher de voir tout ça, c'est Tendresse !

----------


## glendie

Elles vont bien ensemble Capucine et Aladine , ça va être 2 grandes copines .

----------


## Abricotine

Pffttt, qui peut enlever mon premier message et celui ci après   :shock:   pourtant, j'ai pas encore bu    ::

----------


## gabgar

Capucine est bien belle aussi !!
à elles deux ça fait une magnifique paire de Bleues, vraiment 
 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je remets les photos ici afin de compléter le topic de toujours qui concerne mes poilus    ::  

Bon... vous vouliez des photos, vous allez en avoir    ::  

A son arrivée, au début du jardin. Elle a commencé par se terrer là mais elle a fini par suivre la meute :





Capucine toute contente de voir arriver du renfort : chouette ! une seconde bleue à la maison   :danse: 



Il y a du monde ici !!!





Le clan des belles bleues    ::  



Je poste déjà ceci, la suite plus tard    ::

----------


## astings

Merci,merci,merci,on est gatée    ::   ::   ::   . Elle est superbe ,c'est une véritable beauté   :amour4:  :amour4:   Je vois que Capucine l'a prise en main (enfin pattes)   ::  
Vivement la suite.

----------


## Daysie433

::   les garçons ont l'air très intéressés  par le popotin de la nouvelle fifille. 

elle a déjà l'air moins stressée que dans son box c'est déjà ça    :Embarrassment: k: 

la meute a l'air de bien l'accueillir  :amour:  merci pour les photos chinooka.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Elle était "très attendue" la Miss
On la sent un peu chez elle

----------


## Chinooka

Françoise m'a fait penser à une chose que j'avais complètement zappée..... et si elle attendait des bébés ??? si elle avait été saillie avant sa capture ?   ::  

Je me vois déjà avec une douzaine de p'tits bleus galopant dans mon jardin    ::  

Plus sérieusement, je vais demander à ma véto de vérifier ça lors de l'analyse de sang !!!

Je vous mettrai des photos plus tard parce que je suis un peu fatiguée... quand Scarlett a décidé que ce n'était pas l'heure de dormir (après-midi), on ne dort pas    ::

----------


## gabgar

dis qui c'est cette fameuse Scarlett ? a l'air bien terrible la coquine !
mais je connais j'ai presque le même à la maison oui chez moi c'est plutôt un mec qui décide qu'on ne fait pas la sieste : Baloo mon chat noir de 3 ans   :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

Scarlett c'est celle-ci, celle qui me vandalise la maison de mécontentement quand je m'éloigne   :ange2:   C'est donc elle qui a le privilège d'accompagner môman pour faire les courses   ::  

Chinook (une de mes braques de Weimar) étant la p*étasse, Scarlett c'est bébé p*étasse    ::    Y'a qu'à voir son air    ::

----------


## gabgar

l'est bien belle celle-ci aussi !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Oui elle est très belle !!! Elle était dans les Landes ensuite à Plaisir où je suis allée la chercher avec Véro le 1er mars 2010   ::  

Il paraît qu'elle avait été ramenée au refuge parce qu'elle aboyait.... je trouve qu'elle détruit beaucoup plus qu'elle n'aboie    ::   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   ::

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## F ET F

Ce jour, j'ai eu la joie de faire la connaissance de la meute la plus célèbre de rescue et de Régine...
Une meute exemplaire : calme, tranquille, sociable...
Une femme formidable au grand coeur qui saura faire le bonheur d'Aladine...

Je me permets d'insérer quelques photos.

----------


## breton67

:amour3:  j adore la photo des innocentes aux mains pleines 
le bon dieu sans confession qu on leur donnerait    ::  
mais nous on sait    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Surtout que Françoise fait semblant d'oublier que Scarlett avait fait de menues bêtises au moment de leur arrivée !!! J'en avais enfermé quatre dans la véranda pour que Aladine ne soit pas assaillie. Satine et Scarlett étaient côté cuisine/jardin... Le temps de rentrer Aladine (dans les bras du mari de Françoise), j'ai découvert : une tasse cassée, un ustensil de cuisine dans la petite véranda, un carton à oeufs (vide   :essuie:  ) déchiqueté, mon évier en bataille, quelques trucs dans son dépotoire privé, etc., c'est plus fort qu'elle    ::  

Mais il est vrai que la meute a été très calme et je trouve qu'ils ont accueilli Aladine avec beaucoup de délicatesse, pas comme des sauvages comme ils le font d'habitude ! Ont-ils senti qu'il fallait la ménager parce qu'elle avait peur ? je finis par le croire   :amour: 

Françoise, je suis très, très heureuse de t'avoir rencontrée ainsi que ton mari. Vous avez un coeur énorme ! Je me suis vraiment sentie sur la même longueur d'onde !

Encore mille mercis pour tout et pour votre générosité    ::

----------


## vmmiss

tous magnifiques   :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Tant que je ne bouge pas de ma chaise, elle arrive à dormir... mais je ne peux pas faire la potiche sur ma chaise pendant plusieurs jours    ::

----------


## poppo

Problème de connexion toute la journée alors que je voulais tellement voir l'arrivée de Aladine.....mais là je me régale   ::  

Sont vraiment beau tous ces loulous et Aladine a déjà trouvé une copine bleu magnifique aussi   :amour3: 
Quels émotions pour toute ta grande famille , bonne fin de soirée et bonne nuit!  :amour3: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

+   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  BRETON  pour la photo des 2 innoncentes   :lol2:  comme tu dis nous on sait tout ce que ces numeros savent faire 

je trouve la puce plutot en confiance au milieu de la meute   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

> Tant que je ne bouge pas de ma chaise, elle arrive à dormir... mais je ne peux pas faire la potiche sur ma chaise pendant plusieurs jours


Ah mais si !    ::  
Ou alors lui chanter une berceuse.. ?

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## gabgar

> Ce jour, j'ai eu la joie de faire la connaissance de la meute la plus célèbre de rescue et de Régine...
> Une meute exemplaire : calme, tranquille, sociable...
> Une femme formidable au grand coeur qui saura faire le bonheur d'Aladine...
> 
> Je me permets d'insérer quelques photos.



pour le plaisir des yeux 

 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   :saute2:  :banane:   ::   :saute2:  :banane:   ::   :saute2:  :banane:

----------


## poppo

Qu'est ce qu'elle a dû subir pour avoir peur comme ça....   ::   mais là bientôt elle sera SUR tes genoux    ::   au lieu d'être sous la table ou le bureau   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## dadache

magnifique tout est magnifique dans cette histoire ce sauvetage ,ce covoiturage vous tous qui y avaient participer  la meute splendide  la jolie aladine et cette femme formidable qui va nous raconter les nouvelles betises de sa derniere arrivée dans sa tribu    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci pour votre intérêt à toutes ! Si Aladine savait !

N'y aurait-il pas une sortie de secours par là ?   :ange2: 



Quand elle s'est terrée dans le fond du jardin... on pensait qu'elle n'en sortirait pas ! mais elle a suivi la meute   :amour: 



Décidément, entre bleues on se comprend, une grande amitié est née    ::  



Hum, celle-ci est assez sympathique aussi et... j'ai ouï dire que c'est celle-là que je pouvais imiter en tout point...    ::  



Bouh !!! où sont-ils tous passés   :hein2: 





Si si ! regardez bien, les sept nains y sont   ::  



Apparemment ça a l'air de coincer, j'envoie ceci avant que ça ne s'envole ! La suite demain    ::

----------


## indiana

Que du bonheur chez toi!!!!
Tes deux "bleues" sont déjà complices et comme la belle Aladine semble apprécier aussi ta belle Scarlett.....je me délecte à l'avance du récit des bêtises du duo Scarlett-Aladine    ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai mis une couverture sur elle parce que le carrelage est froid et au moins elle ne me voit pas    ::  

Demain, dès qu'elle bouge je mets une couette à son endroit préféré.

----------


## breton67

alors Régine comment s est passée la nuit?

----------


## nathalie f1

Ils sont tous plus beaux les uns que les autres ces loulous  :amour3:  :amour3: 
Et ils ont l'air tellement sages   :ange2: 
Bonne continuation à blanche-neige avec ses 7 nains.
 ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Elle n'a pas bougé d'un poil pendant la nuit ! premier petit miracle : alors que je venais d'allumer l'ordi, elle a commencé à gigoter à fond. Donc j'ai ouvert la porte de la véranda et je me suis cachée : la voilà enfin au jardin avec les six autres nains !!! elle n'avait plus quitté sa tannière depuis hier, fin de matinée !

Je me dépèche de rentrer la meute, de mettre une couette sous le bureau et de mettre sa gamelle d'hier sur la terrasse de façon à pouvoir l'observer, tout en fermant les deux portes qui mènent au jardin. Deuxième petit miracle, elle n'a pas voulu manger mais elle cherchait à rentrer !!!

Donc j'ai ouvert la porte de la véranda pour récupérer la gamelle... Scarlett a réussi à se faufiler ainsi qu'Igloo et ils ont presque liquidé la gamelle   :eyebrows:   Je me suis éloignée de la porte de la véranda et la belle est rentrée, direction la couette sous mon bureau    ::    Là, elle a commencé à me renifler avec prudence mais tremble toujours quand je bouge. Mais je la trouve très légèrement plus détendue qu'hier, on va y arriver... lentement mais sûrement   :amour: 

Ca me soulage vraiment parce que je me demandais comment j'allais la faire sortir pour qu'elle ne se retienne pas trop pour ses besoins ! Il fait frisquet mais très beau, je pourrai laisser la porte ouverte, on verra si elle commence à sortir et rentrer plus souvent ! Je caresse abondamment la meute pour qu'elle réalise qu'il n'y a pas de danger, elle observe attentivement !

Ce matin je vais essayer les croquettes, elle n'a peut-être pas mangé la gamelle maison hier soir parce qu'elle ne connaît pas ? A suivre !

----------


## Chinooka

Elle n'a pas bougé d'un poil pendant la nuit ! premier petit miracle : alors que je venais d'allumer l'ordi, elle a commencé à gigoter à fond. Donc j'ai ouvert la porte de la véranda et je me suis cachée : la voilà enfin au jardin avec les six autres nains !!! elle n'avait plus quitté sa tannière depuis hier, fin de matinée !

Je me dépèche de rentrer la meute, de mettre une couette sous le bureau et de mettre sa gamelle d'hier sur la terrasse de façon à pouvoir l'observer, tout en fermant les deux portes qui mènent au jardin. Deuxième petit miracle, elle n'a pas voulu manger mais elle cherchait à rentrer !!!

Donc j'ai ouvert la porte de la véranda pour récupérer la gamelle... Scarlett a réussi à se faufiler ainsi qu'Igloo et ils ont presque liquidé la gamelle   :eyebrows:   Je me suis éloignée de la porte de la véranda et la belle est rentrée, direction la couette sous mon bureau    ::    Là, elle a commencé à me renifler avec prudence mais tremble toujours quand je bouge. Mais je la trouve très légèrement plus détendue qu'hier, on va y arriver... lentement mais sûrement   :amour: 

Ca me soulage vraiment parce que je me demandais comment j'allais la faire sortir pour qu'elle ne se retienne pas trop pour ses besoins ! Il fait frisquet mais très beau, je pourrai laisser la porte ouverte, on verra si elle commence à sortir et rentrer plus souvent ! Je caresse abondamment la meute pour qu'elle réalise qu'il n'y a pas de danger, elle observe attentivement !

Ce matin je vais essayer les croquettes, elle n'a peut-être pas mangé la gamelle maison hier soir parce qu'elle ne connaît pas ? A suivre !

Je ne sais pas trop comment faire... j'aimerais compléter le topic de Norvège avec les nouvelles d'Aladine, d'autre part ceci est son topic ! donc je mets tout en double....    ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Et ils ont l'air tellement sages   :ange2:


Chuuuuuut    ::    Je leur avais donné une moquette à fumer avant l'arrivée d'Aladine pour qu'ils soient calmes et qu'ils planent    ::  




> Bonne continuation à blanche-neige avec ses 7 nains.


Merci Nathalie   ::

----------


## astings

Les 7 nains sont absolument superbes. Aladine a (pour le moment ) un air de jeune fille bien sage et on lui donnerait le "bon dieu sans confession"   :ange2:  mais j'espère (pour nous lectrices) que Capucine ou Igloo vont lui donner des cours accélérés sur le thème "comment faire touner en bourrique môman Régine"  :tusors:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

::   ::   ::   moi aussi je pense qu avec son air de 1 ere communiante  ou de vierge effarouchée , la belle nous cache un air de diablesse ,moi j attends de voir la belle avec les oreilles attachées pour manger dans la gamelle parce qu elles en a une sacré paire    ::   ::   ::   ::   d oreilles  cochonnes vous pensiez a quoi , aladine c est une vraie fille    ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chinooka,

oui il faudra de la patience pour apprivoiser cette belle Aladine mais cela viendra petit à petit et tu sais y faire alors sois confiante en l'avenir.

si elle cherche à entrer quand elle est dehors c'est qu'elle se sent bien à l'intérieur et ça c'est déjà un progrès pour la belle.

alors gros bisous à toi et ta meute   ::   ::   ::   et bravo pour cette adoption   :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## teuleu

petit à petit Aladine va faire son nid et se détendre  , je n'ai aucun doute la dessus
peut être en mettant la gamelle au fond (enfin pas complétement non plus et bien au milieu qu'elle ne puisse pas la rater) du jardin elle mangera plus facilement

----------


## Chinooka

Le souci avec la gamelle, c'est que les autres sont très amateurs contrairement à Aladine  :bave:    Je lui ai donné ses croquettes dans la véranda, entre ses pattes mais elle a à peine mangé. Je les lui redonnerai tout au long de la journée quand les autres sont de sortie.

Par contre, je l'ai vue boire pour la première fois (elle a peut-être bu cette nuit, je ne l'ai pas vu) et je peux confirmer que comme Capucine, elle boit comme une cochonnette à faire une piscine dans la véranda   ::  

Maintenant elle circule de plus en plus dans la véranda, la cuisine et au jardin. Toujours pliée quand elle passe à côté de moi mais elle ne fait plus demi-tour quand elle me voit    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce sont toujours des photos de hier.

N'y aurait-il pas une sortie de secours par là ?   :ange2: 



Quand elle s'est terrée dans le fond du jardin... on pensait qu'elle n'en sortirait pas ! mais elle a suivi la meute   :amour: 



Décidément, entre bleues on se comprend, une grande amitié est née    ::  



Hum, celle-ci est assez sympathique aussi et... j'ai ouï dire que c'est celle-là que je pouvais imiter en tout point...    ::  



Bouh !!! où sont-ils tous passés   :hein2: 





Si si ! regardez bien, les sept nains y sont   ::

----------


## Daysie433

les sept nains y sont mais manque Blanche Neige   ::   :amour4:   ::   ::

----------


## BUDDYLILAS

qu'elle  est  belle!!!!!  mais  qu'elle  est  belle!!!!!!!!!!   

bah,  pour  blanche  neige...........   il  y  a bien  quelque  part  ,  au  fond   d'un  refuge.......une  beauté   blanche
  cherchez,  cherchez.......vous trouverez

----------


## breton67

:Embarrassment: k:  ça vient tout doucement 
c est fou ce que les loulous s observent entre eux 
Pollen n a pas mangé pendant deux jours et apres    ::   vu que les autre mangeaient il a fait comme eux 
,mais c est vrai que l on s inquiete vite   :hein2:  je me suis souvent demandée si entre meme race l adaptation ne se fait pas plus façilement ?regarde les deux bleues   :hein2: 
par contre si elle a des affinitées avec Scarlett   ::  
pour boire j ai quelques cochons aussi le golgen une fois qu ila bu pareil une pataugeoire quad a Tibou il est toujours tres pressé il part de la gamelle a eau la gueule a moitié pleine   :lol2: 
merci Régine de nous faire suivre cette adoption    ::

----------


## teuleu

Blanche Neige c'est Régine   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> pour boire j ai quelques cochons aussi le golgen une fois qu ila bu pareil une pataugeoire quad a Tibou il est toujours tres pressé *il part de la gamelle a eau la gueule a moitié pleine*


C'est tout à fait ça !!!   ::    A l'époque, j'ai eu un Lab qui faisait pareil !

S'ils se reconnaissent quand ils sont de la même race ? je me le suis demandé quand j'ai adopté Norvège ! Les gris sont toujours plus restés entre eux, même s'ils s'entendaient à merveille avec la blonde. Il faut dire qu'elle n'était pas aussi alerte qu'eux et qu'elle avait toujours un métro de retard    ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Blanche Neige c'est Régine


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## calliopie

Bonjour ! je poste rarement mais je suis avec plaisir et depuis Mornac vos aventures avec votre "meute".. juste pour vous dire que je ne vois  pas les photos de la nouvelle !!! merci !

----------


## Chinooka

Et là Calliopie ?

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319117p18 ... -26-dpt-07

----------


## eliza

Ton grand coeur t'a encore joué des tours et tu te retrouves donc avec 7 nains, qui ne sont pas vraiment nains   :hein: 

Aladine est merveilleuse et je comprends que les premières images postées t'aient fait craquer    ::  

C'est génial de voir ta meute l'acceuillir comme ça et de voir tes deux bleus déjà complices !

Elle ne va pas manquer d'amour et de compagnie cette beauté et tes chiens sont tellement bien dans leurs pattes (j'ai testé avec Dance et Kâli) qu'elle va nécessairement reprendre confiance avec un peu de temps et de patience (je sais que tu n'en manques pas)

Un grand bravo pour cette belle adoption et plein de bonheur avec Aladine, en espérant qu'elle ne va pas devenir la disciple de Scarlet    ::

----------


## Chinooka

On continue la série    ::  







Avec Satine :





Avec Scarlett (qui lui donne les bons tuyaux    ::   ) :



Avec Titi :



Petits secrets entre bleues    ::  





Ma tannière !



Hier soir, môman a mis une couverture sur moi   :amour4: 



Et ce matin, elle a profité de ce que j'étais enfin sortie au jardin pour améliorer ma tannière, c'est vrai que c'est plus confortable    ::    Elle doit savoir ce qui est bon pour moi   :kao2: 



Je nen ai plus dautres pour le moment, jattends que la belle daigne sortir !

----------


## Chinooka

On continue la série    ::  







Avec Satine :





Avec Scarlett (qui lui donne les bons tuyaux    ::   ) :



Avec Titi :



Petits secrets entre bleues    ::  





Ma tannière !



Hier soir, môman a mis une couverture sur moi   :amour4: 



Et ce matin, elle a profité de ce que j'étais enfin sortie au jardin pour améliorer ma tannière, c'est vrai que c'est plus confortable    ::    Elle doit savoir ce qui est bon pour moi   :kao2: 



Je nen ai plus dautres pour le moment, jattends que la belle daigne sortir !

----------


## breton67

fais gaffe Régine que Scarlett ne lui refile pas trop de ses fameux trucs????
ça y est tu enleves le harnais?

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Eliza ! C'est vrai que j'ai une gentille meute que tes filles ont pu tester ! Mes nains sont un peu bordéliques (tout l'portrait de leur môman    ::   ) et quelque peu envahissants mais ils aiment les familles nombreuses et sont accueillants   :amour3: 

Ce matin le vieux chef du harem a un peu ronchonné sur Aladine, histoire de lui montrer qu'il est le chef justement et qu'il faut lui montrer beaucoup de respect   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Elle a enlevé son harnais toute seule hier !!! La laisse s'était prise dans la tonnelle au jardin, elle a paniqué quand Françoise et moi on a essayé de la libérer et elle est parvenue à l'enlever !!! Je ne lui ai plus remis parce qu'elle est encore fort paniquée quand je l'approche ! Mais comme Françoise le disait hier, elle a pas mal d'obstacles à franchir avant d'arriver en rue, mon jardin est entouré de jardins bien clôturés eux aussi.

Comme quoi lors des covoiturages, il faut toujours deux sécurités : harnais + collier + deux laisses !!! Mais je n'avais aucune inquiétude avec ses covoitureurs (Pepette, Régine38 et F ET F) qui ont l'habitude ! Je ne m'étonne plus que tant de galgos, craintifs comme ils le sont, arrivent à s'échapper !

----------


## Daysie433

belles photos de toute la troupe   :amour3:  dis chinooka elle vient d'avoir des petits Aladine ?? je trouve ses mamelles pendantes   :hein:

----------


## Chinooka

Tu as raison. Elle a vécu dans la nature pendant 2 ans et non stérilisée   :?   C'est sûr qu'elle a eu des petits et pas qu'une fois ! Maintenant j'espère qu'elle n'a pas été saillie avant d'être attrapée !!!!

----------


## Daysie433

> Tu as raison. Elle a vécu dans la nature pendant 2 ans et non stérilisée   :?   C'est sûr qu'elle a eu des petits et pas qu'une fois ! Maintenant j'espère qu'elle n'a pas été saillie avant d'être attrapée !!!!


ben moi aussi je le souhaite pour elle comme pour toi   ::   sinon tu vas te retrouver avec pleins de bébés longues oreilles    ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

* Tes photos sont superbes, c'est vrai que les modèles y sont pour beaucoup!!   

Les yeux d' Aladine sont encore inquiets mais je trouve du mieux dans le port des oreilles,
 quand elle portera sa queue comme Capucine, tu auras gagné.   
Je me demande comment elle fait pour plier ses pattes de cette façon quand elle est couchée, on la croirait petite alors qu'elle est bien grande; c'est une vraie Grand Bleu.   
Je ne me lasse pas de regarder tes photos tellement ils sont beaux tous.......  :amour:*

----------


## Chinooka

Ce sont les photos de Françoise qu'on a chargées sur mon ordi hier !

Tu penses que c'est vraiment une grande bleue ? nous en avons beaucoup discuté hier avec Françoise et son mari !

Sur les photos on ne dirait pas qu'elle est maigre mais on voit fort ses côtes. Françoise dit qu'elle doit reprendre 3 ou 4 kg.

----------


## Gaston

Et une nouvelle puce qui vient de poser ses valises........................

Bravo pour cette adoption, la dernière photo, la tête enfouie dans la couette, c'est un bonheur sans nom et un abandon parfait...............

Caresses à la meute

----------


## r'is27

Je n'ai qu'un mot à dire SPLENDIDE 

C'est vraiment une pure beauté  Aladine, en fait ils sont tous splendides    :amour3:

----------


## Chinooka

Z'avez vu ses énooooormes oreilles   :shock:   Il me semble qu'elles sont encore plus longues que celles de Capucine, ce qui n'est pas peu dire    ::  

Ce soir elle a mangé les 3/4 de sa gamelle maison et ses deux comprimés d'euphytose dans un bout de saucisse... on progresse    ::

----------


## F ET F

Coucou Régine,

Aladine est bien installée sur la couverture, elle semble moins contractée.  Elle va seulement commencer à pouvoir se reposer et dormir tranquillement.

Pour le plaisir, j'ai regardé le standard du "petit bleu" et du "grand bleu" : 
- le "petit bleu" pèse environ 25 kg et mesure entre 52cm et 58cm pour le mâle - entre 50cm et 56cm pour la femelle
- le "grand bleu" pèse environ 35 kg et mesure entre 65cm et 72cm - entre 62cm à 68cm pour la femelle

Aladine mesure certainement plus de 60cm et quand elle aura pris quelques kilos pèsera près de 35 kg.
Compte tenu de ces critères, Aladine est une (magnifique) "grand bleu" de gascogne.

Bonne soirée

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Françoise, je n'avais pas encore regardé ! Elle n'est pas beaucoup plus petite que Satine qui est très grande !

Donc le mystère est éclairci et je peux dire que j'ai une grande bleue de Gascogne    ::  

Bonne soirée à vous deux aussi et caresses à la meute    ::  

 ::  

PS : j'ai oublié le nom de la prairie à vache    ::

----------


## F ET F

Coucou Régine,

Aladine est bien installée sur la couverture, elle semble moins contractée. Elle va seulement commencer à pouvoir se reposer et dormir tranquillement.

Pour le plaisir, j'ai regardé le standard du "petit bleu" et du "grand bleu" :
- le "petit bleu" pèse environ 25 kg et mesure entre 52cm et 58cm pour le mâle - entre 50cm et 56cm pour la femelle
- le "grand bleu" pèse environ 35 kg et mesure entre 65cm et 72cm - entre 62cm à 68cm pour la femelle

Aladine mesure certainement plus de 60cm et quand elle aura pris quelques kilos pèsera près de 35 kg.
Compte tenu de ces critères, Aladine est une (magnifique) "grand bleu" de gascogne.

Bonne soirée 

NB J'ai envoyé par erreur ce message sur le post de Norvège

----------


## Daysie433

"euphytose" c'est pour les zhumains çà...........on peut en donner aux toutous ?? ça leur sert à quoi i??

désolée je n'ai pas de "grandes zoreilles" moi, je n'ai que des vieux petits frisés   ::

----------


## Abricotine

Magnifique, c'est magnifique et bien sûr que ça va venir la décontraction avec l'exemple des autres.
Ca me rappelle le regard de Corie, l'une des filleules de Tendresse, à ses débuts chez nous, un crève coeur de désespoir et d'abattement



mon mari a mis du temps à pouvoir la toucher, des semaines ... moi, ça été plus vite, et maintenant, elle n'en a plus que pour son père, Tendresse peut témoigner.

Une bien jolie meute et Aladine est splendide!

----------


## Chinooka

Euphytose peut servir aux humains et aux chiens    ::    J'en donne à Scarlett pour son anxiété de séparation   :ange2:

----------


## Daysie433

et pour un petit canichou de 5 kg ou 8 kg il faut en donner combien ??

----------


## Chinooka

Bouh    ::    Quelle est l'histoire de Corie ? Pour Capucine Maman a mis 8 mois avant de pouvoir l'approcher, elle était désespérée !!! Maintenant, Maman la traite de super glu    ::  

Tous ces pauvres longues oreilles qui endurent mille maux alors que ce sont des amours !!! J'ai eu une première folie pour les Lab et golden, ensuite pour les braques de Weimar et puis j'ai découvert les longues oreilles et je ne pourrais plus m'en passer   :amour3:

----------


## Chinooka

Je regarderai demain, rappelle-le moi si j'oublie    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Hier j'ai donné le flacon à Françoise et j'ai mis les comprimés dans une boîte mais je vais en rechercher demain à la pharmacie !

----------


## MALIN

Des top modèles  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## sirev59

tes photos sont superbes régine   :Embarrassment: k: 

je trouve aussi qu'elle a de grandes oreillessssssss

capucine est ravie d'avoir une nouvelle copine qui lui ressemble 
elle était craintive lorsque tu l'as adoptée elle aussi 

sur la chaise : as tu pensé à mettre une poupée gonflable    ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je crois que capucine est en train de lui expliquer comment faut faire avec maman regine , 
" les betises et conneries en tout genre sont  acceptées , elle dit rien la maman  vas y  ma coupinette , tu peux te lacher "
et la photo derriere d aladine qui semblent te regarder" ah bon tu crois , elle est cool la dame , je vais y aller tout doux, je teste et dans pas longtemps je fais comme vous  
oui sa facon de se coucher est tres   ben oui une gde timide la sauterelle ,   ,

----------


## anniec

Magnifique   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 

Merci Régine   :bisous2:

----------


## poppo

Regine, vous êtes un   :ange2:  :ange2:  !

----------


## breton67

pas bete le coup de la poupée mais avec les monstres..;;;;;   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> pas bete le coup de la poupée mais avec les monstres..;;;;;


  ::  

Ce matin je m'étais cachée à la cuisine tout en la surveillant parce qu'il me semblait qu'elle avait envie de sortir, mais elle m'a vue et s'est recouchée... J'espère qu'elle sortira pendant que je prépare les gamelles   :? 

Pauvre petite biche, qu'a-t-elle vécu pour être aussi craintive.

----------


## breton67

::   I n a pas du la caresser souvent l ancien maitre ou alors pas avec des calins  :grrr: 
mon ti Pollen cela fait 7 ans qu il est chez nous et rampe encore   ::    quand il voit un balai ,
 une porte ouverte et quelqu un dans le passage il refuse de passer ,il faut lui parler pour l encourager et lorsqu il se decide   ::   c est a toute vitesse je me demande si la patte broyée ne vient pas d une porte tres lourde ou on l aurait coincé  :hein2:   ::   heureux de vivre mais il reste des traces

----------


## Chinooka

Elle est dehors depuis ce matin, c'est bien au moins elle prend l'air ! surtout qu'il fait magnifique. Elle vient à la porte de la véranda mais n'ose pas rentrer.

J'en ai profité pour mettre un panier en-dessous de mon bureau mais comme je m'y attendais, Chinook et Capucine en prennent possession    ::  

Je savais évidemment combien il est difficile de rattraper un chien très craintif en fugue mais là, je réalise pleinement !!!

Breton, je pense qu'ils n'oublient jamais. Capucine beugle encore si elle a peur de quelque chose : un objet qui tombe, je hausse la voix ou même si elle est frôlée par un autre alors qu'elle ne s'y attendait pas, etc. ! Par contre elle est très pot de colle avec les gens qu'elle connaît.

Pollen a gardé des séquelles à sa patte ?

----------


## breton67

on lui a enlevé tout ce qui est musclesdonc une patte plus mince et bien sur une demarche boiteuse pendant des annés malgré cela il courrait et c est lui qui traversait le Rhin a la nage 
les peurs qu il ma faites    ::   ::   ::   et puis d un couP il a eu du mal a avancer 
j ai tout essayé accupuncture a froid a chaud ,piqures ; magnétiseur   :hein2:  le nerf ou la moelle je ne sais plus moi meme est coincé il est trop agé pour une opération tres délicate   :non:  il peut se mettre sur les pattes de derrière sauter sur les canapés mais descendre il lui faut de l aide 
cela fait trois ans qu il est sous anti inflamatoire 
je sais que ce n est pas bon mais que faire   :hein2:  il va sur ses 17 ans et est tres heureux de vivre 
alors pendant la promenade je marche avec lui et m arrete lorsqu il se repose 
pendant ce temps là les autres se défoulent 
mais je maudis tous les jours le salopard qui lui a fait cela et l a attaché a un pin dans les landes en plus
tu as raison les traces restent    ::   ::   :grrr:

----------


## Chinooka

17 ans !!!! Même sans ce qu'il a subi à la patte, c'est normal qu'il se déplace plus difficilement et plus lentement ! Tu n'as jamais essayé l'ostéo ? Si ça ne le guérit, ça le soulagera peut-être ?

Aladine est rentrée en rampant, elle s'est précipitée sous mon bureau et a chassé Chinook du panier vite fait et sans aucun complexe   ::    Je suis contente, au moins ce sera confortable pour dormir. Elle dort énormément et profondément, elle a vraiment du sommeil à rattraper !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Encore pire que Scarlett, si si ça existe    ::  

http://www.rtlinfo.be/info/magazine/ins ... ture-video

----------


## Chinooka

Encore pire que Scarlett, si si ça existe    ::  

http://www.rtlinfo.be/info/magazine/ins ... ture-video

----------


## Poloch

Hourra,  j'ai mon explication : mes chiens sont donc de dignes descendants du singe!! 

Afin de te donner un peu de réconfort, Chinooka, voici un petit aperçu de mes retours à la maison : 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=40&u=14667499]


1 bouteille à celle qui trouve ce que fut cette chose :



Aladine, t'as du taf pour arriver à de telles performances....et puis, tu es tellement belle.... 
Rooo, ces oreilles......    ::   ::  

Quant à Scarlett, j'espère que cela ne va pas trop l'inspirer....   ::  

 Allez, vive nos z'amours de grandes z'oreilles !!

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Superbe ses photos vivement les prochaine 
Pour vu que vous puissiez l'approcher pauvre petite
Se qu'elle a du subir pour en arrivée la
Biz a vous et caresse a la meute

----------


## vidau fabienne

je dirais feu une pantoufle    quand y a une   je suis jamais loin

----------


## Chinooka

Un boudin de porte ?

Ce matin, j'ai retrouvé une passoire dans le jardin    ::

----------


## breton67

un gros doudou ?les miens se font un plaisir de dépiauter 
recyclage je bourre leurs oreillers avec   ::   ils sont  a nouveau tout gonflés et douillets et ça se lave si bien   ::

----------


## breton67

:hein2:  :hein:  Fabie en regardant de plus pres je crois que la bouteille sera pour toi    ::

----------


## Chinooka

> :hein2:  :hein:  Fabie en regardant de plus pres je crois que la bouteille sera pour toi


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   ::

----------


## Abricotine

Mais j'ai des anges par rapport à vos chipies, même si nous avons en souvenir une course poursuite mémorable  avec Corie où elle nous indiquait régulièrement sa position en braillant comme un âne mitigé à un éléphant, et où nous avons fini embourbés dans les marais, le cul dans les orties et les épines   :?  :lol:

----------


## Chinooka

::  

Il est vrai que le beuglement d'un bleu, c'est quelque chose    ::

----------


## Poloch

Enorme le braillement de l'ane et de l'éléphant!!   ::   ::   ::  

Tournée générale pour tout le monde à la santé d' Aladine et sa Môman   et double ration pour Fabie!!

C'est effectivement feu la pantoufle de mon tendre époux. 
Grand moment de solitude quand il a finit par mettre la main dessus.....   ::

----------


## eliza

Scarlet fait quelquues bétises, mais elle a de telles yeux d'ange   :amour:   et puis en observant bien, on peut voir une auréole qui clignote sur sa tête  :ange2: 

Le seul pris en flagrant délit de me piquer mes briquets et de se faire des shoot de gaz, c'est un gris.

La première de la classe, presque sage comme une image, c'est Satine (juste tendance à oublier que ce n'est pas un York quand elle monte sur les genoux).

Capucine aussi un amour dont j'ai pu voir les progrès fulgurants.

Bref, que des amours et Aladine va être bien entouré avec cette joyeuse bande. Sans hésiter en voyant la photo avec Satine, elle est grande et doit bien mesurer 62 cm à vu de nez..... Elle ne semble pas maigre sur les photos, mais je pense qu'on ne peut voir qu'en vrai.

Encore Bravo Régine, même si tu es un peu barge, c'est comme ça qu'on t'aime et puis comme dit Raymond Devos "être raisonnable, il faut être complètement fou !"  :amour4:

----------


## Chinooka

Tu as dû te coucher très tard ou te lever très tôt pour voir une auréole sur la tête de Scarlett    ::  

La nouvelle mode de Scarlett, c'est de hurler non-stop pendant que je prépare les gamelles   :cartonrouge:   Je suis au bord de l'hystérie   :grrr:   Je préfère encore les bêtises tiens    ::  

Donc j'ai mis un panier avec une couette dans la tannière d'Aladine, c'est plus chaud et plus confortable   :amour4: 



 :kao3:

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle est superbe ta fille    les belges ou proche il fautr aider pour arthur qui s est echappé  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t304028...1-ans-belgique

----------


## Chinooka

Oui pour Arthur. J'ai un SOS prêt à partir. Pauvre petit père il doit être complètement perdu tout seul dans le noir, en plus il ne fait pas chaud la nuit... à son âge    ::

----------


## Michèle B

Aladine a beaucoup de sommeil en retard 
il me tarde de voir ses betises   :lol:

----------


## Chinooka

Oui !!! Aladine me fait l'effet d'être la Belle au bois dormant !!! Il lui faudrait un prince charmant mais mes deux garçons n'ont pas du tout l'air concerné    ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Sur la deuxième photo j'ai l'impression de voir Tendresse dormir, elle a l'habitude comme
Aladine de mettre son nez sous la couverture et elle a la même tête....     :amour3:  :amour: 
Régine, est ce qu'elle mange un peu ?  :?*

----------


## Chinooka

Elle a un peu moins mangé qu'hier : pas grand-chose de sa gamelle du matin et les 3/4 de la gamelle maison du soir. Elle mange bien son bout de saucisse avec l'euphytose    :Embarrassment: k: 

Je l'ai obligée à rester plus longtemps au jardin, avec ce temps magnifique ça ne pouvait pas lui faire de tort ! La meute était avec elle bien sûr et je suis restée pas mal avec eux.

J'attends les résultats de prise de sang que Pepette a postés aujourd'hui avec le contrat d'adoption. Si ma véto estime que ce n'est pas assez complet, elle en refera une la semaine prochaine : on lui fiche la paix cette semaine et on la laisse s'installer. Demain je la vermifuge ainsi que toute la troupe.

----------


## F ET F

Je ne manque pas de suivre l'évolution d'Aladine.
Dans le coin de la pièce, sous le bureau, elle a choisi elle-même, le meilleur endroit pour se sentir en sécurité.
Sur la photo, on dirait qu'elle dort profondément.
Elle n'a certainement jamais connu un tel confort.
Je suis heureuse de savoir qu'elle est quand même sortie dans le jardin.
A cette heure, je présume que toute la meute dort à coussinets fermés.

L'herbe pour les prairies : RAY GRAS

----------


## eliza

> Tu as dû te coucher très tard ou te lever très tôt pour voir une auréole sur la tête de Scarlett


Et bien oui, on ne peut rien te cacher, on ne se couche pas tôt chez toi et je me lève toujours tôt, donc je persiste pour Scarlet   :ange2:   Ses yeux sont si doux  :amour: 

Les photos d'aladine dans son panier et dormant profondément sur sa couette me font chaud au coeur, elle est vraiment belle et atendrissante ta nouvelle protégée.

----------


## gabgar

> Il est vrai que le beuglement d'un bleu, c'est quelque chose


je confirme !
ses 2 premiers jours Vandyl a hurlé sans discontinuer !!! les voisins ont commencé à faire la gueule ; et moi aussi 
maintenant il hurle quand j'arrive et quand il sort comme une fusée après le repas du soir 
je crois que l'image sonore du mélange entre l'âne et l'éléphant en donne une assez bonne idée !!
c'est spécial et surtout absolument pas discret

----------


## gabgar

> Tu as dû te coucher très tard ou te lever très tôt pour voir une auréole sur la tête de Scarlett    
> 
> La nouvelle mode de Scarlett, c'est de hurler non-stop pendant que je prépare les gamelles   :cartonrouge:   Je suis au bord de l'hystérie   :grrr:   Je préfère encore les bêtises tiens    j'ai testée aussi : HOR RI BLE !!! je suis à chaque fois tout pres de pêter un câble !
> 
> Donc j'ai mis un panier avec une couette dans la tannière d'Aladine, c'est plus chaud et plus confortable   :amour4: 
> 
> 
> 
>  :kao3:


dieu qu'elle est belle !!! attendrissante,  touchante

----------


## Chinooka

> Envoyé par Chinooka
> 
> Il est vrai que le beuglement d'un bleu, c'est quelque chose   
> 
> 
> je confirme !
> ses 2 premiers jours Vandyl a hurlé sans discontinuer !!! les voisins ont commencé à faire la gueule ; et moi aussi 
> maintenant il hurle quand j'arrive et quand il sort comme une fusée après le repas du soir 
> je crois que *l'image sonore du mélange entre l'âne et l'éléphant en donne une assez bonne idée* !!
> c'est spécial et surtout absolument pas discret


C'est vrai que c'est bien trouvé, je n'arrive jamais à expliquer le beuglement à ceux qui ne connaissent pas, maintenant je saurai quoi dire    ::  

J'ai de la chance avec les miens, ce ne sont pas des aboyeurs, j'ai dû faire quelques remises en place au début mais rien de tragique. Heureusement parce qu'avec mon voisin....    ::    Scarlett ne fait la vie que depuis quelques jours, quand elle roucoule comme La Callas ça me fait rire toute seule mais les aboiements qui montent en puissance, je n'apprécie pas   :grrr:   En plus, elle me regarde droit dans les yeux et elle commence, elle est impertinente en plus    :Stick Out Tongue: an: 

J'espère qu'Aladine ne montrera pas ses talents dans ce domaine   :ange2: 

Quand Titi est arrivé, après deux/trois jours de course à pied non stop, il s'est effondré et a dormi pendant 48 heures mais il se levait pour aller au jardin plusieurs fois par jour ! Aladine, elle dort profondément sans s'arrêter !!! Le fait que je me lève et que je circule ne la réveille même pas ! Ce n'est pas une bleu de Gascogne que j'ai adoptée, c'est une marmotte en hibernation    ::

----------


## Chinooka

> [Ce n'est pas une bleu de Gascogne que j'ai adoptée, c'est une marmotte en hibernation


Oups : une bleue... il est tard et je ne suis pas encore remise de mes émotions    ::

----------


## indiana

Elle récupère de ses émotions ta toute belle !Mais attention au réveil de la marmotte   ::   ::

----------


## Charlotte

Hum si j'hésite à reprendre à nouveau une longues oreilles, c'est à cause de leurs hurlements et de la tendance à se sauver pour certains !
Ma Scarlett s'est sauvée une fois et a été tuée sur la 2x2 voies en bas du village, c'est arrivé en 2004 et j' y pense tous les jours ou presque lorsque je passe là.
Et je signale que les refuges du Sud principalement sont remplis de ces longues oreilles dont personne ne veut ! je parraine Victoire au refuge de St Gaudens qui aurait bien besoin d'une maison à elle, tranquille pour éviter de nouvelles crises (hélas ce n'est pas chez moi !! c'est à peine plus calme que chez Régine) ...

----------


## Abricotine

Quand on a récupéré Toto l'asticot (avatar), il a dormi 3 jours sans discontinuer, on avait l'impression que ses nerfs lachaient et qu'il récupérait. Au milieu de ce sommeil de plomb, il poussait des cris en dormant, des cauchemars, et tous les autres se précipitaient sur lui pour le réconforter. Il ouvrait un oeil, les regardait,soupirait d'aise un gros coup et se rendormait. Corie aussi nous a fait longtemps des cauchemars. Maintenent elle ronfle béatement. Ce que ça a pu nous faire de la peine ces cauchemars, on pouvait imaginer sans peine les souffrances endurées.

Après, il s'est planqué comme Aladine, entre le mur et le canapé, voulait plus bouger de là, je devais le trainer avec la longe pour le sortir. Petit à petit, j'ai "bouché" ses planques d'isolement et maintenant, canapé, fauteuil etc...Il a essayé notre lit en pleine lui mais notre abnégation n'est pas allée jusque là    ::   .
Ce qui m'a toujours épatée, c'est que ces chiens qui ont vécu en chenil, en fourrière, en refuge, sont devenus propres très vite, en quelques jours ils ont compris.

----------


## Chinooka

Victoire a un post sur Rescue ? elle fait des crises d'épilepsie ?

Abricotine, je retrouve tout à fait ma meute dans ce que tu dis. Capucine fait encore des cauchemards, elle pousse des cris déchirants, ça fait vraiment mal au coeur. Titi a mis plus de temps à être propre mais les filles m'ont épatée : jamais rien à l'intérieur    ::    Je pense aussi que les nerfs d'Aladine se relâchent, elle semble avoir des siècles de sommeil à rattraper ! De temps en temps, tout en dormant elle pousse un gros soupir et s'étire un peu : ça me plaît de penser qu'elle se sent bien    :amour4: 

Maman n'était pas encore au courant.... Elle passe quelques jours chez une cousine dans les Ardennes, cousine qui recueille tous les chats qui passent ! Hier soir notre cousine me téléphone et finalement m'annonce avec un peu d'hésitation.... que Maman lui a adopté une minette qu'elle a sauvée    ::    Il paraît que la minette ne quitte pas Maman d'un pouce, se love dans ses bras, ne quitte pas ses genoux. Ce devait être prédestiné parce que la minette s'appelle Tricotine or le surnom de Maman (qui s'appelle Claudine) c'est Cottine et Maman aime   ::  

Du coup, me voilà beaucoup plus franche pour dire à notre cousine que moi aussi j'ai une bonne nouvelle    ::    Maman vient au téléphone et me dit "je croyais que tu n'en adoptais plus ?", j'ai répondu "moi aussi je croyais  :ange2:  "    ::  

Et voilà la famille qui s'agrandit d'un seul coup de deux fifilles    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Maman n'était pas encore au courant.... Elle passe quelques jours chez une cousine dans les Ardennes, cousine qui recueille tous les chats qui passent ! Hier soir notre cousine me téléphone et finalement m'annonce avec un peu d'hésitation.... que Maman lui a adopté une minette qu'elle a sauvée    ::    Il paraît que la minette ne quitte pas Maman d'un pouce, se love dans ses bras, ne quitte pas ses genoux. Ce devait être prédestiné parce que la minette s'appelle Tricotine or le surnom de Maman (qui s'appelle Claudine) c'est Cottine et Maman aime   ::  

Du coup, me voilà beaucoup plus franche pour dire à notre cousine que moi aussi j'ai une bonne nouvelle    ::    Maman vient au téléphone et me dit "je croyais que tu n'en adoptais plus ?", j'ai répondu "moi aussi je croyais  :ange2:  "    ::  

Et voilà la famille qui s'agrandit d'un seul coup de deux fifilles    ::

----------


## Abricotine

Quand on aime on compte pas    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

::   :amour:  ta maman et toi vous êtes : UNE FAMILLE FORMIDABLE merci pour ces deux adoptions   ::   :amour:

----------


## astings

Bravo    ::   ::   Quelle famille.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## BUDDYLILAS

a  mon  (  humble)  avis,  ce doit  etre  l'euphytose  qui  la  fait  dormir   comme   ca,   ce  produit   ,  totalement  naturel   a  des  effets  divers  selon  les  personnalités.....euphytose    calme  tres  bien   mes  palpitations  cardiaques,  duent  parait  il   a  qq    angoisses (  les  meres  et  grd  meres  en  on  toujours  n'est  ce pas???)    mais   il  a sur  moi  un  effet     soporifique    ......j'ai  en principe  des nuits  tres  courtes   voir  pas  du  tout,   euphytose    me fait  roupiller!!! r oupiller!!!       votre  belle   a ladine   doit  etre  tres  sensible
   pour  venise    qui   as  (avait )  un  stress  important      ,   et  meme   un toc    (  se  ronge  les  poils  comme  les  humains  les  ongles!)    a etait  mise  sous     zylkene     il  y  a    un  mois,      totale  detente     ,  grosse  amelioration,(  le poil  repousse)    et  pas     de  ""roupillement""    plus  que  de coutume
  en  tout  cas    ,     j'admire  vraiment   votre  meute......  parce  qu'ils un s ens  de l'hospitalité   incroyable!!!    mettre  un  nouveau  chien(  meme  si  c une  chienne)  avec   un  troupe qui  l'integre   illico   ce  n'est  pas  rien!!
mais  bon,  ne dit  on pas......""  tel  maitre   tel  chien???? ""   et  au  sujet  de votre  maman        .....  "les  chats  ne font  pas  des chiens""   je ne sais  si  ca  ce dit  en belgique     , mais  c'est  tres  approprié
en  tout  cas   mesdames,   vous  forcez  le respect
buddy  et  venise  vous  font  a vous  et  a votre  superbe   meute   d' ENOOORMES    calins

----------


## Chinooka

Les chiens qui sortent de refuge ou de fourrière sont toujours très fatigués au début, je pense que quand ils sont enfermés ils sont toujours sur le qui-vive et puis il y a les aboiements des autres. Ce matin elle n'a pas mangé son euphytose et elle dort toujours autant !

Je suis allée à la pharmacie en vitesse pour chercher le vermifuge pour Aladine (j'en ai de stock pour la meute mais pas assez) et en revenant, j'ai oublié mes clés sur la porte avec la voiture garée juste en face....   :boulet:  Un jeune qui passait a sonné pour me prévenir et la meute s'est précipitée à la porte d'entrée et......... Aladine aussi, pour faire la commère elle a daigné quitter sa tannière    ::  

Alors : qui veut une ravissante anglo, bien sous tous rapports, un air d'ange et des yeux de biche ??? Non seulement je la donne mais en plus je donne des sous à celui qui l'adoptera     ::     Quand je suis allée à la pharmacie, j'avais enfermé Aladine dans la véranda avec sa gamelle de croquettes (elle n'a toujours rien mangé et son ventre gargouille    ::   ), donc la meute avait accès au corridor, à la cuisine et au jardin. En rentrant, de loin je vois Capucine le nez en l'air vers la cuisinière... eh oui, Scarlett a osé   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr: 

La casserole de blanc de poulet que j'ai cuit hier soir était renversée et les 2 kg presque partis : il ne restait même pas un cinquième    :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an: 

Aussi ce soir, elle pourra se brosser le ventre pour avoir une gamelle, là elle a mangé pour 8 jours    ::  

C'est qui qui en veut ???    ::

----------


## inti

::   ::   ::  

C'est bien embêtant tout ça chinooka !  :ange2: 

Hier nous avons eu le retour d'une petite anglo au refuge et je voulais justement te la proposer !

C'est la copie conforme de Scarlett !  :lol2: 

Elle oserai voler des biscuits dans la main des enfants !   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Elle oserai voler des biscuits dans la main des enfants !


Pfff ! il y en a vraiment qui s'offusquent de peu... qu'est-ce que je devrais dire avec la mienne !!!

----------


## dadache

> Hum si j'hésite à reprendre à nouveau une longues oreilles, c'est à cause de leurs hurlements et de la tendance à se sauver pour certains !
> Ma Scarlett s'est sauvée une fois et a été tuée sur la 2x2 voies en bas du village, c'est arrivé en 2004 et j' y pense tous les jours ou presque lorsque je passe là.
> Et je signale que les refuges du Sud principalement sont remplis de ces longues oreilles dont personne ne veut ! je parraine Victoire au refuge de St Gaudens qui aurait bien besoin d'une maison à elle, tranquille pour éviter de nouvelles crises (hélas ce n'est pas chez moi !! c'est à peine plus calme que chez Régine) ...


je confirme bien que St Gaudens soit dans le sud ouest,dans le sud est aussi les longues oreilles ne sont pas apprecier et franchement on se demande pourquoi?ils sont fugueurs se n'est pas les seuls ,les huskys le sont aussi !!
par contre leur gentillesse devrait etre plus et mieux connue ces chiens sont une merveille et les decouvrir un ravissement   ::

----------


## breton67

tu parles d une affaire mes bretons comme les pestes a Chinooka plus voleurs que moi tu meurs 
lorsque les deux petits prennent leur gouter assis a la table je mtes des chaises autour des gamins
Régine t es sure de tenir le bon coupable?
ils ont tant volé les miens mais je crois que la derniere fois c étaient des escaloppes congelées 
Petit bout lechait le paquet quand je suis arrivée 
pour une fois que je tenais le coupable  :lol2:  juste un fond de gamelle le soir 
manque de chance c est GUEN QUI M A FAIT LEVER 3 OU 4 FOIS LA NUIT et ce salopiot il l avait avalé sa gamelle   :demon: 
je crois que c était une pate a tarte crue mais bon .......
alors attention avant de    ::   ::   ::   ::   désolée quand meme pour tes blancs je sais que sur le moment   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vrai que je me suis déjà posé des questions mais bizarrement, quand j'emmène Scarlett avec moi, rien ne bouge dans la maison   :grattgratt:

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense que c'est parce qu'ils sont 13 à la douzaine chez vous. Ici, avant de voir un bleu ou un anglo dans les rues, il faut se lever très tôt !!! Les seuls du genre qu'on voit, ce sont beagles et encore pas beaucoup.

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::   tu sais ce qu il te reste a faire  :hein2:

----------


## BUDDYLILAS

c'est  vrai....  maintenant que  j'y   pense,  venise  a dormie    de  13h  a 19,30   le lendemain  de son  arrivée  ici   bon,  d'accord   c'est un  chat!!!   mais  depuis  elle  dort  beaucoup moins          pourtant  elle etait  en  f  a,  mais  bon  ,vous  avez  raison,    c'est  surement    l'emotion  :?

----------


## Chinooka

Là je commence à m'inquiéter...   :? 

Elle n'a pas mangé ce matin et ce soir non plus !!! Même pas les bouts de saucisse ni le poulet que je lui ai donné sans légumes et sans riz puisqu'elle ne voulait pas manger.

Elle n'a vraiment pas mangé beaucoup depuis dimanche !!!

Je vais chercher si j'ai encore du boeuf haché au congel et lui donner cru ?   :hein2:

----------


## Chinooka

Elle ne veut pas manger, même pas du poulet tout seul ni les bouts de saucisse   :hein2: 

Elle n'a vraiment pas mangé grand-chose depuis dimanche   :?

----------


## VALROSE

Il ne faut pas oublier la leishmaniose, même si physiquement, elle n'a pas l'air très atteinte, cette maladie fatigue énormément l'organisme. 

Donc, plein d'émotions + fourrière+ maladie= de grosses siestes en perspective  :dodo:

----------


## F ET F

Quand elle était à la maison, je lui avais déposé du jambon et des croquettes entre les pattes, à même le sol.
Elle a tout mangé "en cachette" quand elle était seule dans la pièce.
Si c'est possible, il faudrait  peut-être la laisser seule et dans la pénombre... le temps de la laisser manger.

Une autre suggestion, peut-être ne pas lui donner d'euphytose ou autre traitement contre le stress (pour le moment).

----------


## VALROSE

Il ne faut pas oublier la leishmaniose, même si physiquement, elle n'a pas l'air très atteinte, cette maladie fatigue énormément l'organisme. 

Donc, plein d'émotions + fourrière+ maladie= de grosses siestes en perspective  :dodo:

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vrai, j'avais un peu zappé la leishmaniose ! Ca influence l'appétit ?

----------


## Chinooka

Je lui mets la gamelle dans son panier et j'emmène la troupe, elle est seule dans la véranda quand elle a la gamelle. Du jambon, j'ai. Je n'ai pas trouvé de steack haché mais du pâté.

Hubert avait des problèmes d'appétit quand il est arrivé chez toi ?

----------


## esiocnarf

ne t'inquiète pas plus que ça Régine.. Pollux a mis plus d'une semaine avant de vouloir avaler un morceau...   :hein2: 
elle récupère en dormant et son estomac va se dénouer tout tranquilement... tu verras....    ::

----------


## VALROSE

Non, la leishmaniose n'a pas d'influence sur l'appétit. Par contre le chien peut manger beaucoup et perdre du poids.

Pour ta louloute, je suis plutôt de l'avis d'Esionarf, elle a juste besoin de se poser et l'estomac va se dénouer

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Une petite visite chez le véto peut être pour ne pas passer à côté d'une cochonnerie 
Et Scarlett celle c- il faut la mater

----------


## F ET F

Hubert avait (et a toujours) bon appétit et Telma (qui a aussi la leishmaniose) a toujours bien mangé.

En général, un chien qui a la leishmaniose, maigrit mais conserve son appétit.

Est-elle bien éveillée et attentive à ce qui se passe autour d'elle ou est-elle plus tôt somnolente ? 
Lui as-tu donné un vermifuge aujourd'hui ou un anti-stress ?

----------


## vidau fabienne

question con est ce que la belle aurait eu du calmi***** pour voyager , mon gros ( qui a 14 ans ok ) a dormi 36 h d affilée et j ai failli le perdre il y a 1 mois  il dormait debout ne buvait plus et tombait le nez dans la gamelle ,n les reins ont failli y rester , la véto m a dit que c etait un produit a n utiliser qu avec gde moderation ils disent 1 cachet pour 10 kgs le mien fait 27 kgs et j ai donné un cachet  , la veto dit que sur un jeune chien ca passe mieux mais que malgré tout la dose maxi est de 1 quart , 1 demi , 
gros bisous a la marmotte

----------


## Chinooka

Non, elle n'a pas mangé sa saucisse avec l'euphytose ce matin si sa saucisse avec le vermifuge ce soir. Je vais essayer avec du jambon.

Elle dort tout le temps et très profondément.

En principe je dois recevoir le contrat d'adoption et les résultats d'analyse de sang demain. En fonction des résultats, ma véto avisera si on en refait une ou pas.

Je viens d'avoir Inti au téléphone   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Fabienne, je me souviens pour ton gros.

Je ne pense pas qu'on lui ait donné quelque chose pour voyager.

----------


## Chinooka

Ce n'est pas Aladine qui ira en visite chez la véto mais la véto qui rendra visite à Aladine    ::   , je ne la sors pas de la maison tant qu'elle est aussi craintive !!! Et puis je devrais la porter et ça.... aïe mon vieux dos qui ne résisterait pas !

J'attends d'avoir reçu les résultats de la prise de sang du début du mois, en principe pour demain    ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'oubliais : j'ai déjà été en contact avec ma véto plusieurs fois lundi et mardi    ::

----------


## breton67

:bisous3:  a peine là et deja les angoisses 
il est vrai que vu ses peurs elle doit avoir l estomac totalement noué ;mais ta véto sera la plus adaptée pour te rassurer

----------


## vmmiss

qu'elle est touchante cette puce,  :amour:  merci pour elle

----------


## Chinooka

Elle a fini par manger du poulet et rien que du poulet, elle a envie de se faire gâter la fifille  :amour4:

----------


## indiana

petite puce...dépêche toi de manger!Tu inquiètes tout le monde....  :bisous3:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Hier soir elle a quand même fini par manger une petite gamelle de blanc de poulet . Son vermifuge est passé avec du jambon    ::  

J'ai passé une nuit d'enfer   :grrr:   Scarlett qui hurle tout le long de la préparation des gamelles depuis quelques jours adopte un comportement diabolique. Elle fait une fixette sur la cuisine et cherche par tous les moyens à y aller, mais depuis qu'elle a avalé près de 2 kg de poulet (pendant que je faisais un saut à la pharmacie hier)  c'est  :non:  :non:   et   :non: 

J'ai une porte-fenêtre entre la véranda et le salon, à l'époque Titi avait foncé tête baissée et avait cassé la vitre. Depuis le remplacement de cette vitre, la porte ne ferme plus bien et bien sûr plus de nouvelles du vitrier que je n'ai jamais réussi à joindre après ça    ::  

Depuis quelques temps j'évite de faire monter les escaliers aux jumeaux (vu leur âge) donc je dors au salon et je laisse cette porte ouverte, ils peuvent donc s'éparpiller entre les deux pièces pendant la nuit... même s'ils préfèrent de loin dormir collés/serrés sur mon lit    ::    Aladine passe sa nuit sous mon bureau.

Scarlett m'a réveillée une première fois vers 2h30 en faisant des aller-retours d'une pièce à l'autre en émettant de petits woufs, je me suis levée et je me suis fâchée. Une heure plus tard, rebelotte mais les petits woufs s'étaient transformés en un gros aboiement toutes les 3 secondes   :demon:   Je me relève, je l'engueule et je me rendors. Une heure plus tard... je suis réveillée par un ramdam d'enfer : elle avait sauté sur mon bureau et fait tomber pas mal de trucs (je ne peux pas mettre la barrière puisque Aladine dort là), Aladine a dû croire que le ciel lui tombait sur la tête   :cartonrouge:   Donc je cale tant bien que mal la porte entre les deux pièces et une heure 30 plus tard... elle me réveille en essayant de débloquer la porte   :grrr:  Je me lève de plus en plus furax, il y en avait qui voulaient sortir donc j'ouvre la porte de la véranda vers le jardin et je vais satisfaire un petit besoin naturel moi aussi... mais pas au jardin    ::    A mon retour, que vois-je ??? Aladine qui explorait le salon !!! C'est la première fois qu'elle s'aventure ainsi à part le jardin, la miss se dévergonde    ::    Elle file au jardin et ne veut plus rentrer    ::    Les autres sortaient, rentraient, ressortaient, rerentraient en se foutant visiblement de ma poire    :Stick Out Tongue: an:   Je réussis à ramener le troupeau dans la maison et on se rendort... pour une heure : là, c'est Igloo et Scarlett qui font une vie pas possible, Igloo aboyant avec sa voix d'eunuque et Scarlett faisant de la trampoline sur moi    ::  

A l'aube quand il commençait à faire jour, j'observais Aladine à travers la porte : elle buvait, se promenait dans la véranda le nez en l'air, elle regardait tout ce qu'il y a sur la table, sur le bureau dun oeil intéressé... c'est là que je me suis dit "aïe aïe aïe, je sens que jaurai une deuxième Scarlett dans pas longtemps   ::  

Je pense que Scarlett me fait une crise parce quAladine est arrivée à la maison !!! Je peux me fâcher tout rouge ou je dois lignorer à votre avis (ce qui sera très dur parce quà la longue elle me conduit aux frontières de lhystérie    ::    ) ?

Tous ces réveils successifs nont pas eu lair de fatiguer Aladine qui navait plus lair davoir envie de dormir... il faut dire quelle a pris un sérieux acompte ces jours-ci    ::    On verra ce que ça donne pendant la journée. Si elle commence à sortir et rentrer au lieu de rester toute la journée affalée dans son panier, ce sera déjà ça de gagné    ::

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Qu'elle courrage chinooka 
Moi je n'aurai pas frisée l'hysterie je serai devenu hysterique
La nuit est si importante mdrrr
Aller Aladine dévergonde toi   :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## Chinooka

Je dis que je frise l'hystérie pour rester soft    ::  

Elle vient de manger toute sa gamelle de croquettes    ::    Françoise, je ne lui ai pas mis l'euphytose    ::    Par contre Scarlett a reçu sa valériane    ::

----------


## inti

Chinooka je pense que dans pas longtemps tu va regretter les jours où Aladine restait couchée sous le bureau....et tu vas te dire que tu aurais du bien en profiter à la place de t'inquiéter    ::  

Je suis ravie de savoir que malgré tes nuits folles les choses commencent à s'arranger pour ta nouvelle protégée !

Tu auras le temps de dormir à 90 ans   :bisous3:

----------


## vidau fabienne

moi ca fait 2 mois que je dors quasiment plus la nuit vu que mon gros a decidé de prendre le jour  pour la nuit , et j ai beau l obliger a promener un peu en journée en le laissant dehors  il tourne toute la nuit , impossible de mettrez les boules quiés  besoin d etre debout a 4 h 30 et peur que ce soit la seule h  ou mr me laisse dormir , et je dois aussi l entendre quand comme cette nuit il se bloque sous le bureau et ne sait plus en sortir ou contre un mur , non seulement a 14 ans il a perdu l option marche arriuere mais aussi sa droite et sa gauche , il fonce tete baissée   ,je pense que capucine fait une pte crise de jalousie et se rappelle a ton bon souvenir , des fois que tu l oublierais

----------


## r'is27

Ouaaaaah t'es méchante Fabienne, c'est même pas Capucine qui fout le souk c'est Scarlett    ::  

Pauvre petite Capucine, elle est toute sage elle pas comme l'autre folle de Scarlett, y pas à dire y a de l'animation chez Régine jour et nuit, Régine la reine de la nuit     ::

----------


## poppo

Il y a de l'animation chez Régine    ::   je regrette presque que je n'ai que quelques chaussures machouilés et quelques vols ne nourriture ( et de slips !   ::   ) avec mes deux gros.....

Des petites    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   pour nous mettre l'eau à la bouche?   ::

----------


## poppo

> Elle a fini par manger du poulet et rien que du poulet, elle a envie de se faire gâter la fifille  :amour4:



Elle te fait déjà tourner en bourrique....   ::   finalement pas une deuxième Capucine mais plutôt une deuxième Scarlet...  :jesors:

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Mdr alala vous avez toute tellement d'anecdote a raconter moi tout se que je peux vous dire c'est euh rien du tout ma louloute est super calme ....
Aller aladine montre a ta moman que tu est vivante et super pour la gamelle enfuin tu mange petite puce   :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

Mdr alala vous avez toute tellement d'anecdote a raconter moi tout se que je peux vous dire c'est euh rien du tout ma louloute est super calme 
moi  aussi c etait calme pendant 14 ans   c est juste depuis 2 ou3 mois que mon gros met de l animation la nuit , devient " le roi de la night "tiens je vais l envoyer chez regine elle a la boite de nuit dans le jardin ca devrait lui plaire a mon travolta a 4 pattes

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

:lol2:  Fabienne 
Ben vivement que sa soit animée chez moi pasque desfois je m'ennuie j'essaye de taquiner la mienne mais réagi pas toujours et elle a que 4 ans dans quelques mois

----------


## Chinooka

Ou une addition des deux    ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Ben vivement que sa soit animée chez moi pasque desfois je m'ennuie


Je t'envoie Scarlett !!!! C'est un remède contre l'ennui    ::

----------


## inti

> Envoyé par sabrinaetregis
> 
> Ben vivement que sa soit animée chez moi pasque desfois je m'ennuie
> 
> 
> Je t'envoie Scarlett !!!! C'est un remède contre l'ennui


NOOOOON Regine ! J'ai Scarlett 2 à placer en ce moment !   ::   C'est la mangeuse de biscuit dans les mains des enfants !   ::  

Tu peux donc garder la tienne sans quoi ta vie ne serait qu'un long fleuve tranquille !Ce serait idiot de s'en passer d'elle,n'est ce pas?   ::

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Mdr ne vous battez pas y a bien un compromi lol alors voyon que puis-je faire???
Je prend scarlett un en vacance 15 jours comme sa chinooka va pouvoir souffler un peu...
Et scarlett 2 après hein mais pas voler les enfants c'est pas bien du tout sa loll 
Non plus serieusement a lire se poste si je pouvais prendre scarlett 2 je le ferai
Mais je suis dans l'impossibiliter de prendre un 2eme toutous pour le moment mes grand parents ferai un arrêt cardiaque    ::  
Et sa pas cool lol...
Avec uen grand-mère qui aime pas les animaux et un grand-père qui aime trop ma toutoune qui lui donnerai nimporte quoi a manger si j'étais pas la pfiou mais un 2eme chien veulent pas    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce soir, pendant que je préparais les gamelles, je lui ai cloué le bec avec mon arme fatale : le spray d'eau !!! Elle a été tellement surprise qu'elle s'est arrêtée de hurler illico ! Mais je ne suis pas du tout certaine que ça fera de l'effet pendant longtemps, elle va s'habituer    ::  

Breton m'a fait penser au studio de Norvège    ::   , je l'ai donc installé dans la véranda mais il sert à tout le monde sauf à Aladine   :eyebrows:

----------


## hitchcock

> en se foutant visiblement de ma poire Pan !


hihi...il m'arrive de ressentir la même chose..On les soupçonnerait de vouloir tester nos nerfs!

Tu sais quand mes "bébés humains" faisaient les loups-garous la nuit, j'étais tellement fatiguée que j'avais appelé la pédiatre. Impossible de faire dormir les enfants..  :grrr:  Elle a fini par me proposer un somnifère à moi! Tu vois ce qui te reste à faire?   :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

Le somnifère ne sera peut-être pas nécessaire pour cette nuit... j'ai retrouvé le flacon avec les gélules de valériane dans son dépotoir privé au jardin  :ange2:   Je ne sais pas combien elle en a avalé (si elle en a avalé)    ::

----------


## lili2000

> moi ca fait 2 mois que je dors quasiment plus la nuit vu que mon gros a decidé de prendre le jour  pour la nuit , et j ai beau l obliger a promener un peu en journée en le laissant dehors  il tourne toute la nuit , impossible de mettrez les boules quiés  besoin d etre debout a 4 h 30 et peur que ce soit la seule h  ou mr me laisse dormir , et je dois aussi l entendre quand comme cette nuit il se bloque sous le bureau et ne sait plus en sortir ou contre un mur , non seulement a 14 ans il a perdu l option marche arriuere mais aussi sa droite et sa gauche , il fonce tete baissée


Avez-vous vu un vétérinaire pour ces symptômes ?
Le pousser au mur, confondre le jour et la nuit, tourner (souvent toujurs dans le même sens) sont des symptômes qui ne sont pas anodins mais peuvent parfois être atténuer par certains médicaments   :?   . Il ne faut pas mettre çà sur le compte de la vieillesse (même si tout est lié)?

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben dis donc    heureusement que c etait ca et j espere que c est pas trop fort , tu sais que la fois ou mon gros a eu 1 seul cachet de calmi*****  et qu il a dormi 36 h  le veto m a dit que c etait l equivalent de je sais plus   combien de valium ou d une boite de lexomil alors attention a vos medocs et autres babioles qui traine mais je dois avouer que chez toi vu tes  diablesses et diables  c est du travail a plein temps   , tu devrais remettre la photo d une de tes pieces  ou il y avait tout  envoyé en l air et  attaqué , ( un genre de bureau ou ta veranda je sais pas , j avais jamais vu ca   pour celle qui n ont pas connu ca leur donnera un apercu   de ce que c est un stunami a 4 pattes , pas les photos de la cuisine    bien rangée avec les remparts de boite de conserves et de packs d eau , quoique ca peut aider certaines a voir comment  faire pour eviter que les gros touche a tout

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben oui il me dit que c est la vieillesse , en plus il est remplit d arthrose ( previcox depuis 3 ans au moins )  par contre il fait tres rarement ca en pleine  journee , ca lui arrive de se coincer dans un coin et vu que sa colonne vertebrale et comment expliquer ca " douloureuse et rigide " il lui faut un gd espace pour tourner , avant il tournait sur place , maintenant pour tourner ou se coucher il lui faut 2m sur 2 m ,mais dans la journee il dort super bien , ne gemit jamais et fait sa petite vie ,  j ai essayé de laisser une pte lumiere eclairée pour le rassurer la nuit mais bof bof je crois que la journée il est rassuré de nous sentir passer  il entend plus rien mais il  y voit bien apparemment  quand il dort pas  , vous penseriez a quoi  vous comme malazdie , j ai pensé a cushing  vu ce qu il mange  mais mon veto n a jamais abordé le sujet , en plus c est vrai que un chow chow vit rarement plus de 10  ans donc je suis contente de ce bonus , ma petite grosse olfie   est partie a 10 an et demi d une crise d urée avec crea a un taux de folie   , les reins etaient foutus   , je prends les idées si vous en avez

----------


## vidau fabienne

quand je dis il tourne  pour moi ca veut dire il marche , il n a pas le spinnning ( c est ca je crois ) comme les bulls , il tourne  ca veut dire il fait le tour de la maison , salon  cuisine chambre etc

----------


## vidau fabienne

au fait les filles j ai demandé de l aide a un modio mais pas de reponses maintenant  que enzo est enfin casé  ( ma banniere ) je voudrais la changer et mettre un  autre loulou  , mais je n arrive pas  a l enlever   une idée pour m aider merci

----------


## lili2000

> je prends les idées si vous en avez


Je ne peux pas vous dire quoi lui donner car ce sont des médicament sur ordonnance. Il existe aussi quelques médicaments que vous pouvez prendre sans ordonnance pour les troubles du comportement du vieux chien (senilife,novifit, par exemple) qui pourront atténuer quelques problèmes.   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

il a du candi****** 2 fois par jour si les medicaments indiqués  sont mieux je les essaie mais sinon  je sais pas

----------


## lili2000

non, le candi... est très bien. je ne pense pas que l'on puisse faire plus, les madicaments que j'ai indiqué ne pourront que l'aider un peu (au pire cela ne fera rien   :?  )

----------


## Michèle B

> ben oui il me dit que c est la vieillesse , , je prends les idées si vous en avez


j'ai ma Lady qui était comme ça , elle a 15 ans 1/2
elle est sous karsivan 
 depuis 2 mois je lui donne de la phytothérapie (valériane et ginko) , je ne dormais plus ou plutot très peu ,
 depuis +d' 1 mois 1/2 elle fait ses nuits , dort dans "son petit coin" dans la salle et je lui laisse une petite lumière

----------


## vidau fabienne

je pense que je peux pas faire plus il a previcox  pour l arthrose ( tres cher 60 euros par mois minimum vu qu il a un cachet par jour , puis candi****** , puis le toni**** 15 g par jour et des cachets d arpagophythum  mais ca fait rien , c est juste pour avoir bonne conscience les fois ou j ai voulu donner que les cachets de chondroite avec je sais plus quoi son etat s est aggravé  parce que ok ca graisse ou ca huile mais ca enleve pas la douleur il souffrait trop , il vaudrait trouver de l humain equivalent au previcox , ca me reviendrait moins cher car la c est dur dur

----------


## calliopie

Merci Chinooka !! Je viens de voir les photos de la "petite" dernière...Je la trouve craquante avec ses grandes oreilles ... Sûre qu'elle va s'épanouir avec ses nouveaux copains et copines de jeux... bizz à la meute!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci de signer cette petition   1 jour et ils l ont tué c est ma fifille tout craché 
http://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/Pour-*furia*-amstaff-eutha-abusive-9598.html

 son post est dans les ils n ont pas eu de chance

----------


## Chinooka

Fabienne, pour les jumeaux je donne du glucadol twin (ou duo) : un cachet de glucosamine et un cachet de chondroïtine. C'est 48 euros pour 2 x 84 comprimés, c'est un médicament humain, moi-même j'en prends. Ma véto m'a dit que c'était très bien. Maintenant l'arthrose des jumeaux est peut-être moins avancée que chez ton gros. Norvège avait reçu du Karsivan elle aussi.

Courage ma grande    ::  

Aladine est beaucoup plus éveillée ! Elle va au jardin beaucoup plus souvent, elle s'aventure même au salon quand elle croit que je dors et s'installe furtivement dans un des paniers près de mon lit mais refile en vitesse si j'ouvre un oeil    ::    Son ventre gargouille mais elle n'a plus mangé depuis hier matin, donc je pense que l'appétit sera bon ce matin d'ailleurs je file en cuisine    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Si vous aimez les longues oreilles, en voici deux qui cherchent une bonne famille   :amour3:  :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319068-ja ... ien-45#top

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319065-ro ... ien-45#top

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Calliopie    ::  

Pour ceux qui aiment les longues oreilles, en voici deux qui cherchent une bonne famille   :amour3:  :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319068-ja ... ien-45#top

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319065-ro ... ien-45#top

----------


## hitchcock

Coucou la tribu Longues O', comme s'est passé la nuit?

----------


## kettygriffon

Une bien belle adoption, une longues z'oreilles heureuse désormais.. la Belgique devient la patrie d'adoption de ces merveilleux chiens...
Merci Chinokaa pour ce merveilleux sauvetage   ::

----------


## Chinooka

La nuit a été calme. Je me suis effondrée hier soir, endormie d'un seul coup ! Ce matin Aladine a fait des incursions rapides au salon, prenant la fuite quand j'ouvrais un oeil. Elle a voulu s'installer sur le coussin de Titi qui n'a pas trop aimé d'être réveillé en sursaut, aucun respect pour les vieux    ::    Elle s'est aussi posée sur un autre coussin mais n'y restant que quelques secondes. Mais c'est déjà un gros progrès ! Elle sort plus souvent au jardin et est plus éveillée, ça aussi ça me fait plaisir    :Embarrassment: k: 

Ce matin j'ai retrouvé les pilules homéo pour le foie (pour Chinook et Satine) dans le dépotoir de Scarlett... hier je les avais cherchées partout !!! Ce matin j'ai vu Scarlett les quatre pieds sur mon bureau    :Stick Out Tongue: an: 

Je pense de plus en plus que je devrai prendre la diablesse avec moi à chaque fois que je sors de la maison, je n'ai plus du tout confiance    ::    Ca m'embête mais je préfère ça à retrouver la maison vandalisée par une petite frondeuse impertinente   ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est sûr qu'à Waterloo, il commence à y avoir un concentré de longues oreilles comme nulle part ailleurs en Belgique    ::

----------


## Gaston

Je dirais une seule chose, tu l'as voulu, tu as fait des kilomètres, tu l'as eu..........................   ::  

Scarlett la belle, une vrai tornade..........................  :amour:  :amour: 

Heureusement que les autres sont plus sages, même s'ils ne sont pas toujours de tout repos   :Embarrassment: k: 

Caresses à la tribu

----------


## Doulou

Après 6 semaines douloureuses car sans accès internet  :demon:  (les relations avec mon ex fournisseur internet vallent bien celles que vous avez avec votre ex informaticien), j'ai enfin pu retrouver le site et ô joie, des nouvelles de Belgique  :kao1:  . En fait par hasard, j'ai vu le site de la Belle avant et sa fin pleine d'espoir (et quand j'ai vu QUI avait craqué  :eyebrows:  , j'étais plus que heureuse pour la beauté (une vraie merveille)

Ce post que je suis souvent me semblait désespérement calme ces derniers temps, je pensais que la troupe était sage.... en fait, NON, Scarlett est tellement    ::   qu'elle ne vous  laisse plus le temps de mettre à jour ce post que nous sommes si nombreux ses) à suivre avec déliceSSSSSS (et oui, nous on en rit de ses bêtises  :eyebrows:  :eyebrows:  )

De toute manière, tant que vous n'aurez pas compris que Mlle veut elle aussi se promener en voiture (mais à priori, ça y est, c'est compris). Et puis, elle n'aime pas le désordre, elle range tout dans son armoire (quelle idée d'appeler cela un dépotoir)

Je le redis, elle a l'air (en photo) MAGNIFIQUE, la "petite" bleue et je suis pantoise devant l'hospitalité belge - euh - canine. 

On suit cette nouvelle aventure avec attention et émotion....

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vrai que la Scarlett, je l''ai voulue et j'ai fait les km pour... donc je devrais souffrir en silence    ::  

Avec moi, en matière de désordre elle est servie et elle a du boulot pour remplir son.... dépotoir    ::  

Finalement elle a bien manoeuvré puisqu'elle accompagnera môman dans tous ses déplacements    ::    Et quand on rentre, elle fait la fière auprès des autres : "moi j'ai pu accompagner môman et pas vous, nananananère    ::   ". Une vraie chipie celle-ci !!!

----------


## breton67

elle a gagnée    ::   ::   ::   ::   et voila comment ça commençe ,apres cela pour aller chercher le pain tu feras commme moi :tous ou aucun et la voiture sera pleine   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Scarlett a besoin de se défouler Elle est jeune

----------


## TENDRESSE

* Régine, c'est la trève du week end.   
On a pas de news de la meute?   *

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que c'est la trève du week-end, c'est plutôt que je jongle avec toutes les portes et que la diablesse a moins d'occasion d'exercer son vandalisme   :lol2: 

Pour les gamelles, Aladine m'a dit : "môman : tes croquettes, tes saucissons de viande, ton poisson, ton riz et tes légumes... tu peux les garder    ::    Je n'aime que le blanc de poulet    ::   " et la môman s'exécute bien sûr    ::    Il faut bien qu'elle mange   :?  !!!

----------


## walabette

> Aladine m'a dit : "môman : tes croquettes, tes saucissons de viande, ton poisson, ton riz et tes légumes... tu peux les garder      Je n'aime que le blanc de poulet     " et la môman s'exécute bien sûr !


La pôv' bête !

----------


## inti

Chinooka il faut que tu penses à mettre Aladine aussi sur ta photo avatar !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## dadache

oui d'ailleurs j'aimerais bien savoir comment que tu fais ça moi!!!

----------


## Chinooka

C'est une amie qui me fait ça   ::  

C'est prévu !!! J'attends d'avoir une bonne photo d'Aladine, pour une bannière aussi.

----------


## inti

mince....Scareltt n'est pas dessus non plus !  :non: 

chinooka tu negliges un peu tout ça depuis un moment ma pauvre fille   :bisous3: 

C'est normal que Scarlett ne soit pas contente et qu'elle te le fait savoir !   ::

----------


## Chinooka

::

----------


## F ET F

Coucou Régine,

Déjà une semaine en compagnie d'Aladine, quelles sont tes "impressions" ?

Bon dimanche

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Françoise.

Une semaine déjà !

La belle est presqu'aussi craintive qu'il y a une semaine, il faudra encore beaucoup de temps ! De temps en temps, je la caresse : elle ne cherche pas à fuir mais elle n'est pas rassurée ! Mais je savais que ce serait très longtemps et je ne m'inquiète pas. Si elle voulait vraiment me fuir, elle ne s'endormirait pas paisiblement à mes pieds !

Mais je n'ai aucun regret de l'avoir adoptée, il faut juste de la patience pour l'apprivoiser   :amour:

----------


## gabgar

:amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Mais je savais que ce serait très *longtemps* et je ne m'inquiète pas.


Très* long* bien sûr    ::  

Isabelle, pas encore de nouvelles photos ! Elle reste dans son panier et ne sort que quand je ne suis pas dans les parages ! Elle est vraiment hyper craintive, quand je la regarde je pense aux galgos qui doivent être encore plus traumatisés   :|

----------


## Chinooka

Elle a un taux de 160. J'ai déjà acheté l'allopurinol, j'attends le passage de ma véto très prochainement pour commencer le traitement. Il sera impossible de la peser pour connaître le dosage mais d'après Françoise et son mari qui ont covoituré la belle, elle doit faire +/- 28 kg... ils ont dû la porter parce qu'elle ne marche pas en laisse ! Mais comme elle ne mange que quand elle le veut bien, elle ne va pas grossir pour le moment   :? 

Elle arrive à dormir paisiblement dans son panier à mes pieds mais c'est panique à bord quand je la caresse ! D'après toi qui as l'expérience avec les galgos traumatisés, dois-je la forcer un peu ?

----------


## gabgar

> Elle a un taux de 160. J'ai déjà acheté l'allopurinol, j'attends le passage de ma véto très prochainement pour commencer le traitement. Il sera impossible de la peser pour connaître le dosage mais d'après Françoise et son mari qui ont covoituré la belle, elle doit faire +/- 28 kg... ils ont dû la porter parce qu'elle ne marche pas en laisse ! Mais comme elle ne mange que quand elle le veut bien, elle ne va pas grossir pour le moment   :? 
> *  la porter et se peser ensemble puis se peser seul ; mouais je sais pas forcément évident mais possible !!!*
> 
> Elle arrive à dormir paisiblement dans son panier à mes pieds mais c'est panique à bord quand je la caresse ! D'après toi qui as l'expérience avec les galgos traumatisés, dois-je la forcer un peu ?  
> * perso je ne forcerais pas, qu'est-ce que c'est frustrant, je sais ! 
> multiplier les attouchements comme les soins par exemple : brossage, nettoiyage des yeux des oreilles, coupe des ongles, etc ... et puis avoir toujours une main qui traine de manière à la frôler chaque fois qu'elle est près de toi, histoire de la contraindre au contact sans vraiment en avoir l'air ; j'ai fonctionné comme ça avec Zoulou (griffon vendéen adoptée à la spa trauma ++) qui avait peur de tout et passait son temps sous mon lit à son arrivée et qui maintenant viens réclamer des câlins avec des coups de tête et de langue !!! ça m'a juste pris ... 2 ans !!!!!!!!! mais quel bonheur maintenant !*

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'ai jamais forcé les autres, je les ai toujours laissés venir mais ils n'étaient pas craintifs comme Aladine !!! à ce point, je n'ai jamais vu ça. Même quand j'arrive avec une gamelle de poulet, elle se recroqueville dans le fond du panier ! Mais tant que je ne bouge pas, elle semble rassurée. Ca viendra !

Si je dois me mettre sur la balance avec elle... d'abord elle se débattra comme un diable, l'autre jour elle a failli démonter mon bureau quand je lui ai mis un collier avec la médaille contenant mes coordonnées  :lol2:   et à deux sur la balance...    ::    : pauvre balance, elle va rendre l'âme illico presto    ::

----------


## gabgar

> Je n'ai jamais forcé les autres, je les ai toujours laissés venir mais ils n'étaient pas craintifs comme Aladine !!! à ce point, je n'ai jamais vu ça. Même quand j'arrive avec une gamelle de poulet, elle se recroqueville dans le fond du panier ! Mais tant que je ne bouge pas, elle semble rassurée. Ca viendra !
> 
> Si je dois me mettre sur la balance avec elle... d'abord elle se débattra comme un diable, l'autre jour elle a failli démonter mon bureau quand je lui ai mis un collier avec la médaille contenant mes coordonnées  :lol2:   et à deux sur la balance...      : pauvre balance, elle va rendre l'âme illico presto    
> _vu comme ça ... en effet pas facile !!! _

----------


## indiana

> Si je dois me mettre sur la balance avec elle... d'abord elle se débattra comme un diable, l'autre jour elle a failli démonter mon bureau quand je lui ai mis un collier avec la médaille contenant mes coordonnées  :lol2:   et à deux sur la balance...      : pauvre balance, elle va rendre l'âme illico presto


  ::   ::   ::   Mais comme je te connais,tu en as une demi-douzaine d'avance,non???  :amour4:

----------


## Chinooka

> Mais comme je te connais,tu en as une demi-douzaine d'avance,non???  :amour4:


Bizarrement, c'est un objet qui ne m'inspire pas trop alors en plusieurs exemplaires..... même en promo...    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Regardez ça : ça sent le vécu, une impression de déjà vu     ::  

http://agir-pour-les-galgos.over-blog.c ... 71962.html

----------


## Chinooka

Regardez ça : ça sent le vécu, une impression de déjà vu     ::  

http://agir-pour-les-galgos.over-blog.c ... 71962.html

----------


## poppo

Trop fort....   ::   on mettra une barbichette a ce Denver et on a notre Khéops.......identique!!   ::   ::

----------


## breton67

cool les labs les miens tu leur met un sachet sous le nez ils se barrent avec    ::   ils vérifieront tranquillement s il est plein apres et de toute façon ils massacreront le sachet   :lol2:

----------


## Abricotine

Pour tous les chiens craintifs, terrorisés que j'ai eus, contrairement à vous, je les ai beaucoup manipulés, caressés, m'asseyant par terre, à leur niveau, et leur parlant. Par contre, je ne les ai jamais regardés dans les yeux, je me suis aperçue que ça les paniquait. Alors, je biaisais mais suivais les mimiques du coin de l'oeil.
Sûr qu'il faut du temps et de la patience, mais quelle récompense quand ils baissent la garde et vous lancent un regard énamouré.
Pour manger, Toto l'asticot veut toujours manger dehors, même au bout de 2 ans. Sinon, quand il pleut, je lui donne dedans mais il n'est pas rassuré et il s'emplit vite la gueule et va vite manger dans "sa chambre", en semant partout   :?  .
Il est toujours craintif aux passages des portes, faut lui laisser grand ouvert le passage et regarder ailleurs.... Il a du s'en prendre de sacrées roustes    ::   . Il est passé par des phases de progression et de récession, sans qu'on comprenne ce qui motivait ce regain de panique.

----------


## glendie

> Regardez ça : ça sent le vécu, une impression de déjà vu     
> 
> http://agir-pour-les-galgos.over-blog.c ... 71962.html


ils se dénoncent aussi les tiens quand il y en a un qui a fait une bêtise ???

----------


## Chinooka

Scarlett, oui   :lol2:   Quand elle a fait une bêtise et qu'elle m'entend arriver, elle se barre au fond du jardin en 5 sec'    ::    J'avais un merveilleux Lab à l'époque, Bambou : quand il revenait de la cuisine sur la pointe des pattes et en roulant des yeux, on savait illico qu'il avait volé quelque chose à la cuisine... souvent dans la poêle sur le feu !!!

Demain, journée très sportive : la véto vient voir Aladine. Elle veut s'assurer que tout va bien pour tous les organes, etc., pour commencer le traitement. Je l'ai prévenue qu'il faudrait faire la prise de sang à 4 pattes sous mon bureau et je lui ai dit de mettre sa tenue de combat    ::  

Je lui ai dit que la belle ne voulait manger que du poulet, la véto m'a dit de lui donner des boîtes pour le moment parce que c'est plus complet que du poulet seul et plus appétent que les croquettes, j'irai donc acheter des boîtes de H*ll's. Je me demande bien pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé plus tôt.....   :bouletjour:   J'ai dit que j'avais commencé à donner du VMP (vitamines, minéraux, protéïnes), elle m'a dit que c'était très bien.

J'ai fichu la paix à la poupée pendant 8 jours, là il faut commencer à penser sérieusement à sa santé    ::    On verra pour les vaccins, je suppose qu'elle a reçu la primo-vaccination et qu'il y aura des rappels à faire bientôt. Ma véto fera aussi le nécessaire pour l'inscrire à l'ABIEC.

----------


## anniec

> Je l'ai prévenue qu'il faudrait faire la prise de sang à 4 pattes sous mon bureau et je lui ai dit de mettre sa tenue de combat


La webcam, viiiiiiiiiiiiiite    ::   ::   ::

----------


## dadache

c'est pas super apetant les boites de h..ls n'en prend que peu parce que si elle n'en veut pasau prix ou c'est   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ah bon ? A la fin de sa vie, Norvège aimait beaucoup ces boîtes et ne mangeait plus que ça ! Mais tu as raison, on va tester avant d'acheter tout le stock de l'animalerie    ::  

Pas de webcam et puis je ne voudrais pas me montrer ridicule sur toute la toile, j'ai ma dignité quand même   ::   ::

----------


## dadache

ben elle a pas voulu les saucissons de viande le riz et les legumes ,pas plus le poisson de moman ......elle a daigner accepter le poulet ..donc je me dis qu'il vaut peut etre mieux pas trop investir !!elle mangeait peut etre ce qu'elle chassait donc de la viande essentiellement?

----------


## VALROSE

Avez-vous essayé la viande rouge (crue) ?

Bon courage au vétérinaire, ça va être sportif    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce fut....... sportif en effet    ::  

Ce matin j'ai promené Princesse Scarlett dans son carrosse pour faire les courses    ::   , j'en ai profité pour lui acheter un harnais spécial voiture afin qu'elle n'aille pas se servir dans mes provisions pendant que je passe d'un magasin à l'autre, j'ai une confiance extrêmement limitée en elle    ::  

Quand on a voulu faire sortir Aladine de son panier sous le bureau, j'ai vu le moment où elle fichait tout le meuble par terre en pièces détachées au milieu des débris de l'ordi et de tout le reste    ::    Il a fallu lui mettre la muselière parce que, de peur, la miss se serait bien offert un petit morceau de steack de la véto   :ange2:   Pourtant ma véto est hyper douce !

Je me suis assise par terre, j'ai pris la belle sur mes genoux (Aladine, pas la véto  ::   ) et je l'ai maintenue fermement contre moi tout en lui faisant des caresses et en lui parlant tout doucement, elle était tétanisée !!! La véto était agenouillée par terre, on formait une fine équipe    ::    Ensuite rappel de la lepto et puis les oreilles... bien sales et même très sales ! je ne vois pas comment je pourrai lui remettre du produit toute seule...    ::    Le coeur va bien et rien à signaler à la palpation de l'abdomen.

Ensuite je lui ai donné une boîte : elle a tout mangé    ::    Je lui en ai redonné deux ce soir (il lui en faut quatre par jour si je veux qu'elle grossisse, ce qu'elle doit faire ! il n'y a pas de grand format de boîtes... c'est ridicule et c'est surtout une ruine !), elle a presque terminé, je lui donnerai le reste tout à l'heure.

Valrose, je lui donnais du blanc de poulet qu'elle aime mais c'est très incomplet comme repas ! Ma véto m'a donc suggéré de lui donner des boîtes de H*ll's dans un premier temps et puis de passer aux croquettes (le matin) et gamelles maison (le soir) comme pour les autres. Mon but maintenant est qu'elle reprenne les kilos qui lui manquent. En plus on ne peut pas leur donner trop de viande rouge, ce n'est pas très bon pour les reins   :? 

Tant qu'à faire, j'ai demandé à ma véto de faire une analyse de sang totale, qu'on sache où elle en est et qu'on ne doive pas recommencer dans 8 jours    ::    Elle va aussi faire vérifier que la belle ne s'est pas fait saillir avant d'être attrapée !!!

Inutile de dire que la meute a été insupportable    ::     Je suis exténuée nerveusement (surtout que la préparaton des gamelles devient un vrai parcours du combattant pourtant je les fais petit à petit, mine de rien mais ils le sentent et commencent à hurler en choeur  :grrr:  ) et physiquement : mal aux pieds, mal au dos, claquée    ::  

Là ils sont repus et fatigués eux aussi, le calme qui règne à présent est absolument divin    ::  

 :fatigue:  :fatigue:  :fatigue:

----------


## Abricotine

Quelle journée ! Ce qu'on fait pas pour eux!!!

----------


## inti

::   ::   bravo chinooka !

tu serais la parfaite assistante véto !Tu es surement passé à côté d'une vrai vocation !   ::  

Il ne te reste qu'à avaler ta gamelle maison et aller dormir toi aussi !  :bisous3:

----------


## F ET F

Bonsoir Régine

J'ai bien pensé à toi et à ta meute aujourd'hui... tu as une patience d'ange.

Faire une prise de sang à un chien aussi craintif ce n'est pas facile.
Je comprends que tu sois épuisée.

Si tu dois nettoyer régulièrement les oreilles d'Aladine, il existe des muselières,  en nylon de toutes les tailles (chez T... et C...),vraiment pas chères et faciles à enfiler.  Comme Aladine ne bouge pas, tu n'auras pas de difficultés pour lui mettre.
Avec Hubert, je suis obligée de lui mettre la muselière pour lui nettoyer les oreilles.

Je me permets aussi de dire que je suis d'accord avec la façon de procéder d'Abricotine en matière de "sociabilisation " des chiens craintifs. 
Le 4 décembre 2010, j'ai adopté une petite galga terrorisée par  les humains. Plusieurs fois par jour, je m'approchais d'elle en me mettant à son niveau, je la caressais et l'embrassais quelques instants. Je voulais qu'elle sache que mes mains sur elle ne la ferait pas souffrir.  Evidemment les premières minutes, elle tremblait mais ensuite elle s'apaisait. Aujourd'hui, elle vient vers moi avec moins de craintes et cherche mon contact.

Courage Régine : il  suffit de t'asseoir  près d'Aladine, sous le bureau,  sur un coussin confortable et de simplement poser ta main  sur elle...le plus longtemps possible.

----------


## dadache

bon courage et bon appetit apres cette dure journée chinooka  :applause2:  un petit verre te requinquera   :alcool:

----------


## Chinooka

> Courage Régine : il  suffit de t'asseoir  près d'Aladine, sous le bureau,  sur un coussin confortable et de simplement poser ta main  sur elle...le plus longtemps possible.


Je commencerai demain, courbaturée de partout comme je suis ce soir, je ne pourrais plus me relever    ::

----------


## anniec

Granules d'arnica pour soigner les courbatures, Régine. Bien utile dans ces circonstances    ::  

Et bravo pour le combat de catch contre la belle Aladine    ::

----------


## Chinooka

::   Arnica... j'ai ça quelque part mais où ?   :grattgratt: 

Help Scarlettttttttt    ::

----------


## poppo

C'est vrai , le fameux "dépotoir" de Scarlett..........  :non:  une pharmacie!!!   ::  
 ::   et faits des beaux rêves avec toutes tes longues oreilles  :amour3:

----------


## lili2000

> Ensuite je lui ai donné une boîte : elle a tout mangé      Je lui en ai redonné deux ce soir (il lui en faut quatre par jour si je veux qu'elle grossisse, ce qu'elle doit faire ! il n'y a pas de grand format de boîtes... c'est ridicule et c'est surtout une ruine !)


Si elle mange bien les boite, introduit les croquettes dedans au fur et à mesure (en mélangeant bien), en petite quantité au départ puis de plus en plus si elle les mange.   ::  
Bon courage    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui lili, c'est ce qu'on fera. De toute manière, je ne tiendrais pas longtemps financièrement avec les boîtes pour toute une vie de toutou, surtout que ce n'est pas un chihuahua que j'ai adopté    ::     En tout cas, je peux vous dire qu'elle aime les boîtes   :bave:   Pendant que les autres mangeaient et que je préparais la gamelle d'Aladine, elle était à la porte de la véranda se demandant si ça allait bientôt arriver    ::    L'appétit est là, c'est déjà super, je ne dois pas me battre sur ce front-là !!!

Je dois rappeler ma véto en fin de journée, j'aurai une partie des résultats de la prise de sang. On saura déjà où on en est pour les reins, le foie et le toutim... et des bébés éventuels    ::    J'espère que non parce que j'aimerais qu'elle soit déjà un peu plus en confiance pour la faire stériliser et ne pas devoir le faire dans l'urgence    ::  

Heureusement qu'on est au printemps et que je peux laisser la porte de la véranda ouverte jour et nuit (la nuit il ne fait pas chaud mais j'ai mes bouillottes    ::   ), elle sort quand je ne suis pas dans la véranda. Je suis sidérée de voir qu'elle est propre alors qu'elle a vécu deux ans dans la nature !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Le test pour la leishmaniose est revenu négatif !!! Tous les résultats sont bons    ::

----------


## indiana

::   ::   ::   tellement contente pour ta belle longues oreilles!   ::

----------


## indiana

J'ai failli oublier!!!   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

Félicitations! Ça c'est une bonne nouvelle   ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## astings

Quelle merveilleuse nouvelle    ::   ::   ::

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

:Embarrassment: k:  :ami:

----------


## Abricotine

Merveilleux !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bon, y a pu ka amadouer la belle, te coller un coussin sous les fesses, des genouillères,  et la papouiller régulièrement, tu vas voir bientôt ses yeux clignoter de bonheur!

----------


## Chinooka

Cet après-midi je suis allée en urgence chez la véto avec Igloo, j'ai bien cru que je ne le ramènerais pas...

Il a une infection pulmonaire (39,1°), tousse énormément, respire très fort, avait l'arrière-train racrapoté qui baissait de plus en plus, la queue entre les pattes et des creux au-dessus des yeux comme la fois où il a failli y passer. Son coeur est en mauvais état et il commence de l'oedème pulmonaire. Elle lui a fait plusieurs injections et il doit prendre un médicament pour le coeur en plus du fortek*r, du las*x (diurétique) pendant une semaine et on refait le point s'il n'y a pas d'urgence d'ici là bien sûr.

Ce soir il n'a pas voulu manger ses croquettes (pas eu le temps de faire les gamelles maison) donc je lui ai donné une des boîtes d'Aladine, il n'a mangé que deux bouchées mais ensuite il a terminé sa gamelle.

Demain est un autre jour, on verra comment ça va   :|

----------


## Chinooka

Cet après-midi je suis allée en urgence chez la véto avec Igloo, j'ai bien cru que je ne le ramènerais pas...

Il a une infection pulmonaire (39,1°), tousse énormément, respire très fort, avait l'arrière-train racrapoté qui baissait de plus en plus, la queue entre les pattes et des creux au-dessus des yeux comme la fois où il a failli y passer. Son coeur est en mauvais état et il commence de l'oedème pulmonaire. Elle lui a fait plusieurs injections et il doit prendre un médicament pour le coeur en plus du fortek*r, du las*x (diurétique) pendant une semaine et on refait le point s'il n'y a pas d'urgence d'ici là bien sûr.

Ce soir il n'a pas voulu manger ses croquettes (pas eu le temps de faire les gamelles maison) donc je lui ai donné une des boîtes d'Aladine, il n'a mangé que deux bouchées mais ensuite il a terminé sa gamelle.

Demain est un autre jour, on verra comment ça va   :|

----------


## dadache

oh c'est dur chinooka j'espere que sa nuit va bien se passer et que demain ça ira un peu mieux !!qu'il puisse passer ce mauvais cap sans trop de mal povre bichou!penses bien a toi

----------


## astings

Pauvre Igloo, Donnez nous des nouvelles dès que possible. Carresses "au petit bonhomme"  :bisous3:  ( et aux autres aussi ,faut pas faire de jalousie)

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On attend des nouvelles

----------


## Daysie433

::   mince régine quelle saleté l'oedème pulmonaire.........mon Bobby en avait et maintenant c'est petit Loïs qui en fait aussi.

pris à temps ça se soigne bien.......il a quel âge ton petit Igloo ??

quand on a une meute il y en a toujours un qui va mal  :?  ce n'est pas facile et je te souhaite bon courage en espérant qu'il ira bien vite mieux  :bisous3:  :amour: 

je te fais de gros bisous ainsi qu'à toute ta meute et particulièrement à Igloo.   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Le p'tit monstre a eu 13 ans début février.

L'oedème pulmonaire me fait peur, ma Tantine qui vivait chez moi avait un petit teckel qui a commencé à étouffer en pleine nuit, heureusement le véto a pu arriver rapidement.

Un truc qui pourrait intéresser celles qui ont un toutou qui fait de l'oedème pulmonaire : ma véto a prescrit des gouttes homéo pour aider à respirer. Si ça se passe pendant la nuit, il faut en donner toutes les 10 minutes (pendant une heure) jusqu'à l'arrivée du véto, elle dit que ça marche très bien. J'ai commandé le produit, je l'aurai demain, je donnerai le nom à celles que ça intéresse    ::  

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

tu pourras me passer le nom des gouttes en mp régine parce que moi aussi j'ai très peur pour mon petit Loïs ??

----------


## gabgar

:amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::  

plein de courage à toi et à ton p'tit père Igloo

----------


## anniec

Espérons que la nuit d'Igloo soit bonne.
 ::   Régine

----------


## Chinooka

Arthur a été vu en vie !!! Il faut diffuser un maximum à tous vos contacts belges !!!

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t304028p24 ... ue#7115962

 :merci:

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, je fais ça demain dès que je l'ai    ::  


Arthur a été vu en vie !!! Il faut diffuser un maximum à tous vos contacts belges !!!

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t304028p24 ... ue#7115962

 :merci:

----------


## Daysie433

Pour Arthur j'ai diffusé à catherinebelge de l'asso UN COMBAT POUR VIVRE
et aussi à virg80 membre belge de l'asso UN COEUR SUR PATTES 
désolée je ne connais pas beaucoup de personnes belges.

----------


## Chinooka

C'est déjà beaucoup Monique, après il y a l'effet boule de neige !!!    ::

----------


## sirev59

igloo te refait des frayeurs   ::  

je sens que tu ne vas dormir que d'un oeil cette nuit 
elle va te paraitre bien longue

bon courage à toi et ta meute

bisss

----------


## Daysie433

régine

 ::   pour arthur :




> je cite Louna Kella Faux espoir ce n'était pas notre Arthur le chien lui ressemblait mais c'était pas lui ça fait mal pfff au moins ce loulou est rentré chez lui je suis extremement déçue je voyais déjà les heureuses retrouvailles c'est la douche froide

----------


## breton67

Apres une soirée passée a suivre les posts des loulous du 62 qui demain   ::   j ai cru bien faire chercher du réconfort chez toi Régine    ::  
pout ton grand je ne peux qu esperer tres fort pourquoi le sort s acharne sur nous qui les aimons tant alors que d autres ....
POUR Arthur 2 éme deception   ::  

Daysie  :bisous3: 
Regine courage il n est pas dit que cette saloperie gagnera ,chaque cas est différent   :bisous3:

----------


## inti

je viens de voir le post !

J'espère que igloo passera une bonne nuit !  :amour: 

Et toi aussi chinooka !  :bisous3: 

Pour arthur je viens de tout voir d'un coup !  :hein2: 

Ca m'a epargné l'emotion d'un espoir....pour rien à la fin   ::

----------


## indiana

On pense bien fort à toi et ton Igloo.....  :bisous3:   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, énorme déception pour Arthur    ::  

Le p'tit monstre est calme, il dort et respire paisiblement, les injections ont fait de l'effet    :Embarrassment: k:   On verra demain et ensuite avec le nouveau traitement mis en place cet après-midi. Ce que je redoute par-dessus tout, c'est l'oedème pulmonaire et l'étouffement en pleine nuit, pour l'avoir déjà vécu avec le petit Eros de Tantine (teckel) à l'époque, je ne voudrais plus vivre ça.

Mais je ne vais pas me stresser plus que je ne le suis, je pense que la nuit s'annonce calme     ::  

Début avril, ça fera juste 13 ans que j'étais allée le chercher, il avait 9 semaines   :amour4:   Les petites sorcières de Maman (teckel) étaient plus imposantes que lui    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles. Il est calme, il dort et respire paisiblement.

Pour Arthur, grosse déception : ce n'était pas lui    ::

----------


## poppo

Regine, tu pourrais peut être demander a ton véto une seringue avec une diurétique que tu pourrais lui administrer en cas de gros crise d'oedème avec signes de  difficultés respiratoires, en piqure cela marche très vite et soulage presque instantanément et attendant l'arrivée du véto....

Je l'ai utilisé pour mon Dumbo, cela le soulageait de suite   :Embarrassment: k: 

Bon courage, je connais ces sa******s d'oèdemes  :grrr: 

il était a croquer  bébé  :amour3:  :amour3: 
 :bisous3:

----------


## Poloch

Rooo, quelle déception pour Arthur, j'étais partie me coucher tellement soulagée hier soir.

Comment va Igloo ce matin? Comment a t il passé la nuit ce pov ptit loup?

----------


## Daysie433

heureuse d'apprendre qu'il a passé une bonne nuit.

quel beau bébé Igloo sur la photo, c'est le seul que tu as eu bébé ??  :amour3:  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

La nuit s'est très bien passée et ce matin Igloo est frais comme un gardon    ::    Je lui ai donné une boîte d'Aladine pour qu'il avale ses médicaments parce que hier soir il m'avait recraché les bouts de saucisses à la figure avec un air dégoûté    ::    Ce n'est jamais que la troisième fois que je pense le perdre ! à force de jouer à Pierre et le loup, je ne vais plus le prendre au sérieux  :lol2: 

Aladine, elle, n'a pas voulu manger ce matin !!! Je commence à me dire qu'elle me fait un caprice   :grattgratt:   J'ai toujours eu des goinfres qui n'avaient pas le temps de voir ce qu'il y avait dans la gamelle donc je ne sais pas trop que faire ! Je vais mélanger du blanc de poulet avec la boîte   :hein2:

----------


## glendie

ouf pour Igloo, faut pas faire de pareilles frayeurs, 

Aladine n'est pas goinfre ??  c'est bizarre Byron non plus, on est obligé de changer de croquettes régulièrement dans la même gamme ou de mettre du jus de viande , sinon il laisse finir les autres et pourtant il n'est pas épais   :?

----------


## Chinooka

La nuit s'est très bien passée et ce matin Igloo est frais comme un gardon    ::    Je lui ai donné une boîte d'Aladine pour qu'il avale ses médicaments parce que hier soir il m'avait recraché les bouts de saucisses à la figure avec un air dégoûté    ::    Ce n'est jamais que la troisième fois que je pense le perdre ! à force de jouer à Pierre et le loup, je ne vais plus le prendre au sérieux  :lol2: 

Aladine, elle, n'a pas voulu manger ce matin !!! Je commence à me dire qu'elle me fait un caprice   :grattgratt:   J'ai toujours eu des goinfres qui n'avaient pas le temps de voir ce qu'il y avait dans la gamelle donc je ne sais pas trop que faire ! Je vais mélanger du blanc de poulet avec la boîte   :hein2: 

Monique, où avais-tu vu qu'il a passé une bonne nuit ? ce doit être de la télépathie parce que je ne l'avais pas encore annoncé    ::  

Dans cette meute-ci, Igloo est le seul qui était bébé quand je l'ai eu. Chinook avait sept mois quand je l'ai récupérée. Dans ma meute précédente, il y a eu mes deux Lab que j'ai eues bébés et mon premier chien rien à qu'à moi (teckel) était bébé aussi mais je n'y connaissais rien à l'époque, j'étais jeune et naïve et j'étais tombée sur un éleveur pourri jusqu'à la moëlle (ça je l'ai appris plus tard)... mon Zorro était fou consanguin à un point pas possible ! Il mordait quand il était contrarié (il m'a envoyée aux urgences quelques fois), je devais le tenir dans mes bras pendant 15/20 minutes quand quelqu'un venait chez moi, il adorait la voiture mais... quand il était dedans, il la dépouillait : il m'a bouffé deux banquettes arrière ! quand j'ai revendu ma première 2CV, il ne restait que l'armature de la banquette et idem pour ma voiture suivante    ::    Je ne connaissais pas les cages de transport à l'époque, je pouvais faire 5 km ou 300 km, il sautait non-stop comme une otarie d'un côté à l'autre, une grande langue pendante à force de gesticuler... à un péage en France, un type m'avait fait des appels de phares pour que je m'arrête : il voulait me dire que la laisse dépassait du coffre (ce qui n'empêchait absolument pas l'énergumène de sauter) et que de derrière, ça faisait l'effet d'une otarie sauteuse (l'expression vient de lui)    ::    Du coup comme je n'étais pas pressée, il m'avait invitée à prendre un verre dans le premier restoroute pour parler du monstre tellement il était sidéré... enfin c'est ce qu'il avait dit parce que j'étais jeune et jolie à l'époque    ::   ::    Quand on dit que les animaux rapprochent les gens, c'est vrai    ::  

Ensuite je l'ai mis dans un grand panier à linge fermé (avec aérations bien sûr !), couvercle maintenu par une vieille sangle de volet : inutile de dire que ça n'avait pas tenu 5 minutes et qu'il avait recommencé son cirque aussi vite    ::  

C'était vraiment super de voyager avec le Zorro, on recevait de grands jets de bave jusque devant et dans les cheveux (on était bon pour une douche à l'arrivée) et on ne voyait plus rien à travers les vitres    ::  

Il m'a pourri la vie jusqu'au bout mais je l'avais choisi donc je l'ai assumé et finalement tout le monde s'attachait à ce phénomène exceptionnel    ::

----------


## breton67

a plus tard mais   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

eh bien dis donc, pas triste la vie avec ton Zorro   ::  

ce matin pas réveillée je n'avais pas vu à quelle heure tu avais posté pour dire qu'il était calme ton Igloo   ::  

faut pardonner c'est dû à mon grand âge et aussi aux nuits que me font passer mes deux petits malades (Lotus
et Loïs)   ::  

gros bisous à toi, ta meute et surtout petit Igloo   ::   :amour:

----------


## Poloch

Énorme le coup de l'otarie sauteuse!!
T'as pas une petite photo du monstre Zorro?

Contente qu'Igloo aille mieux ce matin. 
Poppo a raison, j'ai moi aussi toujours de quoi pouvoir faire une injection à Polo (mon avatar) en cas d'urgence avant de l'emmener chez le véto                   ( cardiomyopathie dilatée). Ca le soulage très rapidement.

Quant à Aladine, tu es tombée sur la princesse au petit pois!! 
Tiens d'ailleurs, tu devrais peut être essayer - les petits pois - mais, attention hein, longuement mijotés avec des petits lardons fumés légèrement grillotés!   ::    Et.... j'arrive, des fois qu'il en reste!

Blague à part, c'est moi aussi avec du jus de viande que j'ai réussi à convertir Polo aux croquettes. Maintenant, il se jette dessus. Mais j'avoue qu'au début, je me suis moi aussi pliée à tous ses caprices, tellement inquiète devant son état catastrophique. 

Courage et bonne journée avec toute ta meute!

----------


## nathalie f1

J'adore tes récits chinooka   ::   :applause2:   et ton zoro m'a beaucoup rappelé mon Tango, le cocker de mon enfance..un démon aussi!   :lol2: 
Il adorait la voituire aussi (au sens propre comme lui, il la mangeit)   ::   Il grognait tout le temps, essayait de mordre si on faisait qqch qui ne lui convenait pas. Il n'a jamais accepté la laisse et se mettait sur le dos si on lui mettait. On avait le choix entre le tirer sur le dos ou essyer de le remettre debout au risque de ne plus avoir de doigts  :essuie:  ou lui enlever la laisse et il se barrait faire sa promenade tout seul comme il avait envie. Bon c'était notre premier chien, on n'y connaissait rien en éducation...et on n'avait sans doute pas choisi la race la plus simple pour débuter!
Bonne continuation à Igloo   ::

----------


## Charlotte

2 bleues de gascogne, Charlotte chipote et mange très peu tout en ne partageant jamais sa gamelle, Bluebelle est un aspirateur ambulant mais laisse la place à plus gourmand qu'elle (non à plus virulent qu'elle) alors ... peut-être ne pas céder à ses caprices ! si caprices il ya

----------


## Chinooka

Une petite séquence Zorro. Comme pour Scarlett, ne vous fiez pas à son air d'ange    ::  

















Zorro au coin du feu :



Zorro et son n'amoureuse    ::   : Coquine, la petite teckel de Maman, je vous rassure ils n'ont jamais eu de bébés même si Zorro s'empressait d'arracher et de cacher la petite culotte de Coquine au moment des chaleurs, on ne les retrouvait jamais donc à l'époque on a beaucoup investi dans les mini slips de bikini pour petite fille    ::  



Zorro et ses cadeaux de Noël !





Zorro à la mer (ça fait presque les aventures de Martine    ::   ) :

----------


## Chinooka

L'analyse de sang étant bonne, je ne vois pas ce qui l'empêcherait de manger... à part un caprice ! J'aimerais qu'elle reprenne du poids !!!

Capucine est aussi un aspirateur ambulant et elle ne laisserait sa gamelle à un autre pour rien au monde    ::  

Mon premier teckel était du genre de Scarlett, j'ai mis des photos de "Zorro-la-terreur à la tête d'ange" ici :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t278857p10 ... me#7117119

----------


## indiana

Oufffff....très contente qu'Igloo aille mieux! Il a pas fini de faire peur à sa Môman,le canaillou????  :amour: 

Pour Aladine,je ne sais pas trop...caprice ou pas?
J'ai aussi l'habitude d'avoir des gloutons et Vic,lui est un tout petit mangeur....Ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'être en pleine forme!

"Il mange pour vivre et non l'inverse",m'a dit le vétérinaire.."bien sûr,vous n'êtes pas habituée"....   ::  
Aurait-il voulu dire par là que les autres sont plutôt rondouillards????    ::

----------


## Poloch

Roooo, quel z'amour ce zorro! 
Pffff, t'en racontes pas mal! Impossible qu'il fasse la quelconque betise ce ptit coeur    ::  

Il y avait la série Martine...à la campagne, au ski.... et nous avons maintenant la série Chinooka et ses terreurs.
J'adore!!

Nathalie f1, je rigolais toute seule en t'imaginant avec Tango sur le dos avec laisse et qui voulait faire ses balades tout seul.

Que ça fait du bien de rire en lisant toutes les inventions de nos heros!!

Merci à vous toutes de partager toutes ces aventures poilantes.    ::  

 ::

----------


## astings

Alors là, je suis sidérée, Zorro un monstre...........   :suspect:   ,non, on le dirait innocent comme l'agneau qui vient de naitre......   ::

----------


## Daysie433

c'est bien vrai ça...............le petit Zorro on dirait un ange  :ange2: 

c'est qui la madame à la plage avec Zorro dans les bras ??

j'adore la photo avec les deux petits bouts dans le lit   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## inti

Un cavalier, qui surgit hors de la nuit  (la c'est le jour mais c'est pas grave !)
Court vers l'aventure au galop
Son nom, il le signe à la pointe de l'épée
D'un Z qui veut dire Zorro
_______

Zorro, Zorro
Renard rusé qui fait sa loi
Zorro, Zorro
Vainqueur, tu l'es à chaque fois    ::  



chinooka en ce moment nous avons un longues oreilles splendide tout noir avec un plaston blanc.Devines son nom?  :ange2: 
Oui oui ! Il s'appele ZORRO !

je te le dis au cas où tu serais en manque d'un renard rusé   ::

----------


## breton67

alors Régine un nouveau ti ZORRO ,,????????????????,
super contente que ta puce aille mieux quand aux aventures de ZORRO   ::   toujours rigolos quand c est les voitures de coupines qui se font bouffer  :banane:  mais quelle bouille d ange il avait   :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## Poloch

Inti, "ton Zorro", c'est celui que j'avais remarqué au refuge,  le noir avec grandes oreilles  qui est là depuis quelques temps déjà ? 

Si c'est bien lui, je vous confirme, il est superbe!!    ::   ::  

Il est - presque ;-)  - aussi beau que mon Berlioz, c'est dire.

----------


## Chinooka

Il est magnifique Berlioz   :amour3:   C'est un bruno du Jura ? quoique le bruno a du brun il me semble.

Monique, sur la plage avec Zorro, c'est moi quand j'étais jeune..... il y a des siècles   

 :lol2:

----------


## Poloch

Joli!! 
Berlioz est effectivement croisé Bruno du Jura x Labrador coté physique et croisé Chihuahua dans sa  tête. 

Il faut le voir monter sur les genoux et se rouler en boule pour se faire tout petit et se faire oublier. C'est à mourir de rire. 
Forcément, vu le bébé que c'est, ça déborde un peu!!

Mais je suis intimement convaincu qu'il se prend pour un chihuahua!!  
Pour lui, le comble du bonheur serait d'arriver à se glisser dans mon sac, afin d'etre sure de ne jamais me quitter d'une semelle!

Berlioz se prend pour un mini doggy à sa mémère et Polo, haut comme 3 pommes à genoux se prend pour un lion! 
Ah je vous dis qu'il y a de l'équipe de compet là!!

----------


## Chinooka

C'est la fine équipe chez toi    ::    Tu les as adoptés sur Rescue ?

NathalieF1 pourrait aussi écrire un article avec les aventures de son Tango s'il était aussi terrible que le Zorro, histoire qu'on rigole un peu aux dépens de quelqu'un d'autre    ::

----------


## Poloch

Berlioz, oui :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t258914-be ... ht=berlioz

Polo, je l'ai récupéré in-extremis "chez un éleveur"  :grrr:  :grrr:   à 8 mois avant    ::   dans un état lamentable   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr: 

Maintenant, ils ont une nouvelle copine, Choupette la chatte, adoptée également sur rescue, qui ne va pas tarder à les faire tourner en bourrique. 

Je sens des fous rire à venir.....

Bon, les histoires de Tango maintenant!!  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## vidau fabienne

::    : a igloo et calinous a la pte mére si t arrive a la coincer    ::   ::   :bisous3:

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## dadache

elle a vecue a l'etat plus ou mùoins sauvage pendant 2ans d'apres ce que j'ai lu,elle ne devait pas manger tout les jours et s'y est habituée ,peut etre ne peut elle pas encore manger normalement ,l'estomac se retrecit dans ce cas là et pendant 2ans en plus ,elle se regule d'elle meme,enfin peut etre que je me trompe  :hein:

----------


## Chinooka

Dadache, c'est fort possible ! Il faudrait qu'elle mange quatre boîtes pour bien faire, elle en a mangé trois aujourd'hui : elle n'a pas le ventre vide !

Je trouve qu'il y a un très, très, très léger mieux : quand je la caresse, elle ne cherche plus systématiquement à se réfugier dans le mur ! Et elle circule en mon absence. Je suis sortie cet après-midi (toujours avec Princesse Scarlett dans son carosse    ::   ), quand je suis rentrée elle était dans le corridor avec les autres. Elle a filé en me voyant mais donc elle s'aventure quand elle est seule avec la meute. Idem pour le jardin : quand je quitte la pièce, elle manifeste un peu plus son envie de sortir.

Comme on dit : petit à petit......

----------


## barney

comment va Igloo ce matin, Régine?? bisous

----------


## Chinooka

R.A.S. : il se porte comme un jeune premier    ::   ::  

Il mange bien et avale tous ses médicaments, il respire normalement et ne tousse plus : on ne dirait jamais qu'il était à l'article de la mort trois jours avant    ::  

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

ouf, merci pour la bonne nouvelle chinooka   ::   à toi et ta meute   ::

----------


## barney

Suis soulagée, petit comique Igloo, te faire des frayeurs comme ça!!!!

----------


## poppo

Ouf!!!!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## anniec

> R.A.S. : il se porte comme un jeune premier


Igloo, arrête donc de faire des frayeurs à Régine.
Un grand oufffffffffffffffffffffff de soulagement    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Help !!!

Quand je vais sur la page d'accueil de Rescue, je ne vois plus les rubriques   :suspect:   Il n'y a que la ligne "Accueil" "FAQ" "Rechercher", etc. puis deux lignes de pub et puis plus rien   :hein2:    Donc je ne peux même pas aller dans le forum technique pour me renseigner   :grrr: 

Mon ordi rame, c'est épouvantable !!!

Je sais qu'il y a eu une attaque informatique d'envergure en Belgique, ce pourrait être ça ?

Bref, je suis de très mauvaise humeur    ::

----------


## Daysie433

je viens d'aller voir sur la page d'accueil de rescue et tout semble normal pour moi   :hein:  :hein2:

----------


## F ET F

Est-ce que petit à petit... PRINCESSE SCARLETT, SUPER IGLOO, STAR ALADINE ET CIE... prennent de bonnes résolutions ?

----------


## Chinooka

Je m'en doute, c'est bien ça qui m'inquiète !!!

Merci Monique    ::

----------


## Chinooka

De plus en plus de mauvaises résolutions pour Scarlett... elle a réussi à attraper une des gamelles déjà préparées pour ce soir   :cartonrouge:   Il va falloir que je mette des chaînes sur toutes mes portes    ::  

Je suppose qu'Igloo va bien parce qu'une voisine est venue cet après-midi et il a essayé de lui piquer son briquet    ::  

Aladine commence à circuler un peu plus, elle va plus souvent au jardin. Elle est marrante parce qu'elle me surveille et dès qu'elle me voit revenir dans la véranda, elle galope dans sa tannière en-dessous de mon bureau    ::    Par moment elle sursaute ou recule contre le mur si je veux la caresser mais à d'autres moments, elle se laisse faire même si elle n'est toujours pas très rassurée ! C'est un tout petit mieux mais c'est mieux que rien    ::  

Pour l'appétit, ça dépend des jours : hier elle a engloutit quatre boîtes + du blanc de poulet, aujourd'hui elle n'a pas mangé deux boîtes   :?   mais je lui donne encore une dernière gamelle quand les autres sortent pour la dernière fois avant d'aller dormir, je suppose qu'elle aura faim !

Aladine ferme ses volets (photo prise ce soir) et vous dit bonne nuit     ::

----------


## breton67

qu elle est attendrissante ainsi  :amour3:tout doucement tu y arrives 
et le moment ou elle mettra sa tete sur tes genoux ....ce sera formidable    ::

----------


## anniec

Quelle jolie photo   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## indiana

Qu'elle est attendrissante,cette puce   :bisous3: 
Magnifique photo......   ::  
Elle doit penser que si elle ne te voit pas,tu ne la vois pas non plus......Des ancêtres autruches????   ::  
Câlin à la belle,et à toute ta meute!

----------


## dadache

chinooka a dit:Je suppose qu'Igloo va bien parce qu'une voisine est venue cet après-midi et il a essayé de lui piquer son briquet  


 ::   parce qu'il fume!!!!!!!   ::

----------


## dadache

qu'elle est belle aladine    ::

----------


## Chinooka

A l'époque, Igloo faisait la paire avec Norvège : il piquait les briquets, elle piquait les cigarettes    ::  

Pour les ancêtres autruches d'Aladine, c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit quand j'ai vu la photo à la fourrière où elle essaie de rentrer dans le mur !!!

P'tite mère, il faudra encore beaucoup de temps, on n'est qu'au tout début de notre histoire   :amour: 

Bonne nuit les filles   :dodo:

----------


## anniec

Bonne nuit Régine    ::  

Idem à la "meute"    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Chinooka

La nuit fut calme et bonne mais.... ce matin, la ville de Waterloo a été témoin d'un match de rugby hors du commun, les deux vedettes du match étant Aladine et sa môman    ::  

J'installe tout le monde pour les gamelles que je distribue dans l'ordre comme d'hab et je prends la gamelle d'Aladine qui mange seule dans la véranda. Elle m'attendait derrière la porte, je me dis "chouette elle a très faim, elle va bien manger" et la voilà qui pousse la porte avec une énergie supérieure à la mienne et qui se faufile dans la grande cuisine où mangent Satine et Capucine    ::   ... Je voulais à tout prix l'empêcher d'aller dans la petite cuisine où mangent les jumeaux : il y a une petite barrière mais qui n'aurait pas résisté longtemps à sa force... c'était vraiment l'énergie du désespoir   :shock:   Me voilà par terre avec elle, essayant de l'empoigner par les colliers (elle en a deux dont un bien serré) mais elle se dégage des deux colliers   :shock:   Il aurait été beaucoup plus facile d'empoigner une anguille    ::     En voilà une que je n'imagine vraiment pas dans un covoiturage en train parce que le jour de son arrivée, elle s'était déjà dégagée de son harnais dans le jardin, Françoise et son mari pourront vous le confirmer !

Par terre, toujours avec l'énergie du désespoir, j'essayais de me relever et de la repousser vers la véranda (l'Aladine vautrée sur le sol et moi à quatre pattes essayant de garder un minimum de dignité devant le troupeau qui me regardait ahuri en se demandant ce que je pouvais bien faire par terre, je vous jure que le spectacle méritait d'être vu et valait le déplacement    ::    ) ! J'arrive à la traîner jusqu'à la porte et là..... elle m'a flanqué un coup de boule, je vous jure que Zidanne c'est de la gnognotte, un tout petit joueur à côté d'Aladine    ::    J'ai vu 36 chandelles et je me suis mise à saigner du nez comme une fontaine    ::    Ca m'a redonné encore plus de forces pour la pousser vers la véranda tout en repoussant Capucine dans la cuisine, Capucine dans le rôle de la mouche du coche    ::  

Matinée très sportive, un nez qui n'est pas cassé mais qui me fait mal et qui lance dans toute la tête re    ::    Décidemment, le moment des gamelles devient un vrai cauchemard entre Scarlett qui hurle, Capucine qui avale sa gamelle en trois sec' pour aller dans celle de Satine et ma joueuse de rugby qui se dévergonde  :cartonrouge: 

Je précise que je prépare les gamelles du soir dans l'après-midi pour m'éviter la préparation avec les hurlements de Scarlett dans les oreilles (je supporte beaucoup de choses mais ça je ne supporte plus !) et je prépare les gamelles du matin juste après les gamelles du soir, ils sont repus et calmes, donc je n'ai qu'à les distribuer mais ça devient la foire d'empoigne, je ne sais plus trop comment procéder ?   :hein2:   Je me doute qu'ils sentent que je suis stressée mais bon, faut pas pousser non plus, on dirait une véritable lutte pour la vie    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    (je n'en ai mis que six parce qu'au milieu de tout ça, il n'y a que Titi qui garde son calme    ::   ). C'est depuis l'arrivée d'Aladine que Scarlett me fout le boxon dans la maison... enfin;;; encore pire qu'avant   :grrr: 

Voilà, vous pouvez vous payer ma tête, je suis blindée    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je remets mes aventures matinales ici pour celles qui ne vont pas sur le topic d'Aladine, ce serait dommage de rater ça...    ::  

La nuit fut calme et bonne mais.... ce matin, la ville de Waterloo a été témoin d'un match de rugby hors du commun, les deux vedettes du match étant Aladine et sa môman    ::  

J'installe tout le monde pour les gamelles que je distribue dans l'ordre comme d'hab et je prends la gamelle d'Aladine qui mange seule dans la véranda. Elle m'attendait derrière la porte, je me dis "chouette elle a très faim, elle va bien manger" et la voilà qui pousse la porte avec une énergie supérieure à la mienne et qui se faufile dans la grande cuisine où mangent Satine et Capucine    ::   ... Je voulais à tout prix l'empêcher d'aller dans la petite cuisine où mangent les jumeaux : il y a une petite barrière mais qui n'aurait pas résisté longtemps à sa force... c'était vraiment l'énergie du désespoir   :shock:   Me voilà par terre avec elle, essayant de l'empoigner par les colliers (elle en a deux dont un bien serré) mais elle se dégage des deux colliers   :shock:   Il aurait été beaucoup plus facile d'empoigner une anguille    ::     En voilà une que je n'imagine vraiment pas dans un covoiturage en train parce que le jour de son arrivée, elle s'était déjà dégagée de son harnais dans le jardin, Françoise et son mari pourront vous le confirmer !

Par terre, toujours avec l'énergie du désespoir, j'essayais de me relever et de la repousser vers la véranda (l'Aladine vautrée sur le sol et moi à quatre pattes essayant de garder un minimum de dignité devant le troupeau qui me regardait ahuri en se demandant ce que je pouvais bien faire par terre, je vous jure que le spectacle méritait d'être vu et valait le déplacement    ::    ) ! J'arrive à la traîner jusqu'à la porte et là..... elle m'a flanqué un coup de boule, je vous jure que Zidanne c'est de la gnognotte, un tout petit joueur à côté d'Aladine    ::    J'ai vu 36 chandelles et je me suis mise à saigner du nez comme une fontaine    ::    Ca m'a redonné encore plus de forces pour la pousser vers la véranda tout en repoussant Capucine dans la cuisine, Capucine dans le rôle de la mouche du coche    ::  

Matinée très sportive, un nez qui n'est pas cassé mais qui me fait mal et qui lance dans toute la tête re    ::    Décidemment, le moment des gamelles devient un vrai cauchemard entre Scarlett qui hurle, Capucine qui avale sa gamelle en trois sec' pour aller dans celle de Satine et ma joueuse de rugby qui se dévergonde  :cartonrouge: 

Je précise que je prépare les gamelles du soir dans l'après-midi pour m'éviter la préparation avec les hurlements de Scarlett dans les oreilles (je supporte beaucoup de choses mais ça je ne supporte plus !) et je prépare les gamelles du matin juste après les gamelles du soir, ils sont repus et calmes, donc je n'ai qu'à les distribuer mais ça devient la foire d'empoigne, je ne sais plus trop comment procéder ?   :hein2:   Je me doute qu'ils sentent que je suis stressée mais bon, faut pas pousser non plus, on dirait une véritable lutte pour la vie    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    (je n'en ai mis que six parce qu'au milieu de tout ça, il n'y a que Titi qui garde son calme    ::   ). C'est depuis l'arrivée d'Aladine que Scarlett me fout le boxon dans la maison... enfin;;; encore pire qu'avant   :grrr: 

Voilà, vous pouvez vous payer ma tête, je suis blindée    ::

----------


## esiocnarf

:essuie:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

fait gaffe quand même à ton nez...  :calinou:

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   je me bidonneeee
trop drole pour ceux qui lisent bien sur   :bisous3: 
tu dois avoir mal j en sais quelque chose c est tres douloureux le nez   :lol2: 
raconté ainsi forcément on rigole   :hein2:  ,ma pauvre Régine j aurais donné cher pour assister a ce match mais la façon dont tu narres c est un peu comme si on y etait ,va falloir les mater tes monstres   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> raconté ainsi forcément on rigole


C'est fait pour, je savais que ça vous mettrait en joie    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

qui faisait chabal  :hein2:   aladine ou toi , ma pauvre regine , t as un sacré troupeau a gérer , ; j espere que ton nez ira vite mieux , petite aladine si jolie avec sa facon de se cacher quand arrivera t elle a comprendre qu elle est dans une belle famille , bon au taf , bon apres midi ,a toutes    ::

----------


## Poloch

Roooo, c'est pas drle, mais    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   quand mme!!!!!

Je me bidonne toute seule devant mon pc!!

Si tes talents de rugbywoman galent tes talents de conteuse, tu n'as plus qu' ..... nous faire un film!!  ::   ::  

Dcath*****  fait des supers promos sur les casques en ce moment....   :jesors:

----------


## Chinooka

> qui faisait chabal  :hein2:   aladine ou toi


Je ne connais pas Chabal, je ne connais que Zidanne et son coup de boule    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

chabal  c est un joueur de rugby , une armoire a glace ,

----------


## vidau fabienne

tiens aujourdh ui mon filleul qui est coureur cycliste  professionnel court en belgique le gd prix de l escaut , depart d anvers me semble t il   :bisous2:

----------


## Daysie433

::   ::   ::   oh chinooka il n'y a vraiment que toi qui russis   me faire rire en ce moment.

j'imagine aisment le tableau et les yeux ronds que devaient faire le reste de la meute   ::  

mais le nez a fait vraiment mal  :bisous3:  :bisous2:   ::

----------


## poppo

Si il a le mme temps ( splendide!) que nous a Paris il doit tre heureux de faire sa course au soleil   :Embarrassment: k: 

J'espre que ton nez ne te fait pas trop mal   ::   sacr Aladine , bientt elle te fera des calins au lieu des coups de boules    ::

----------


## teuleu

> Envoy par vidau fabienne
> 
> qui faisait chabal  :hein2:   aladine ou toi
> 
> 
> Je ne connais pas Chabal, je ne connais que Zidanne et son coup de boule


voici quelques photos de Chabal http://www.google.fr/images?hl=frq=chab ... 419bih=718  :amour4:

----------


## Chinooka

> [voici quelques photos de Chabal http://www.google.fr/images?hl=frq=chab ... 419bih=718  :amour4:


Ah OK !!! Je prfre ma Chabal  moi, je prfre son look  elle et son poil qui est plus beau que celui du Chabal  en question   ::  

Le filleul de Fabienne a un temps magnifique pour sa course, plein soleil du moins  Waterloo... chez les flamands, je ne sais pas    ::    Et je dois dire que je m'en fiche un peu qu'ils aient du soleil ou pas parce qu'ils parlent de ne plus enseigner le franais  l'cole... a vient de sortir : il parat que la langue franaise est insignifiante par contre leurs trs nombreux dialectes (au point qu'ils ne se comprennent pas d'un patelin  l'autre    ::    ) sont mondialement reconnus et font leur fiert au point de leur tre envis par toute la plante    ::  

Le nez a va mieux, je le sens encore un peu mais beaucoup moins    ::

----------


## hitchcock

Et j'ai rat a!    ::   Ce n'est pas de la bonne camaraderie mais je rigole de bon coeur! Oh le film! 
Envoie une photo de ton nez..   ::  

L'heure de la bouffe...avec certains chiens c'est terrible. De l'autorit Rginette..il faut de l'autorit...   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Les filles, regardez ce que je viens de remarquer..... qu'en pensez-vous ??? moi je suis    ::   ::

----------


## r'is27

Beau bedon, qui va avoir des petites caline plein la maison, c'est chinooka, tu vas passer la dizaine de grandes oreilles vite fait    ::  

Plus srieusement c'est peut tre une monte de lait tout simplement, qu'en pense ta vto car je suis sre que tu lui as dj pos la question, en tout cas cela me fait bien rire car j'imagine ta tte    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ma vto n'est pas encore au courant, je viens de le constater !!! Et je me demande si elle n'est pas en cong tout prochainement.......

Maman tait l et Aladine, toujours craintive, tait assise dans son panier prte  rentrer dans le mur pour se cacher. C'est l que j'ai vu a ! Elle a de grandes ttines parce qu'elle a d avoir beaucoup de portes mais je n'avais pas encore remarqu ce gonflement impressionnant   :shock: 

Monte de lait ? c'est d  quoi ? Parce qu'il ne serait pas impossible du tout qu'elle ait t saillie avant d'tre attrape !!!

Oh l l, je ne sais vraiment pas comment je pourrai la sortir de la maison et la mettre dans la voiture pour la conduire chez la vto !!! Il faut la porter... et surtout essayer qu'elle ne s'chappe pas !!! Quand j'ai vu la sance dans la cuisine pour la remettre dans la vranda, a ne m'inspire pas du tout !!!

Je mets le champagne au frais    ::   ::   ::  

Non je rigole pour essayer de me dtendre un peu mais ce n'est pas drle du tout !!! Maman m'a dit de dj prparer le n du vto de garde, elle se voit dj arrire-grand-mre d'une flope de p'tits bleus   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je remets mon post ici pour celles qui ne vont pas sur le topic d'Aladine.

Les filles, regardez ce que je viens de remarquer..... qu'en pensez-vous ??? moi je suis    ::   ::  







[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=3920u=10091687][/url

----------


## dadache

les montes de lait sont en general 2mois apres la fin des chaleurs pour une chienne qui n'a pas t monter ,a correspond a la fin de la gestation!accouchement
Mais etait elle en chaleur il y a 2mois?presente t'elle des signes de grossesse?parce que sinon c'est a la fin de la gestation une dizaine de jours avant la mise bas environ que les mamelles gonflent!!mais normalement a se voit si elle attend des petits,gros ventre !! 
en tout les cas bon courage parce que d'une faon cxomme une autre il faut voir le veto et faire une echo eventuellement

----------


## r'is27

Oui normalement gros ventre mais comme Aladine a beaucoup manqu de nourriture, il est possible que cela ne se voit pas surtout si il n'y a qu'un ou deux bbs. Par contre pour le vto cela va tre vraiment sportif quoique que tu peux demander au vto d'amener tout son matriel chez toi    ::   , j'imagine trs bien la scne. Et puis ta maman sera contente d'tre arrire grand mre, des p'tis bleus partout et Capucine en tata ce sera le top.

PS n'oublie pas les faires parts de naissance    ::

----------


## Chinooka

On ne sait pas quand elle a eu ses chaleurs. Elle doit être entrée à la fourrière il y a +/- six semaines, je dois demander confirmation à Pepette.




> en tout les cas bon courage parce que d'une façon cxomme une autre il faut voir le veto et faire une echo eventuellement


 :?   C'est bien ça qui m'inquiète, je comptais la faire stériliser (et donc la sortir de chez moi) quand elle serait un peu moins terrorisée !!!

Elle est vraiment très maigre, ce qui ne se voit pas du tout sur les photos ! Ca m'incite encore plus à craindre le pire en voyant son bidon !

Je cherche des photos de son arrivée mais on ne voit vraiment pas grand-chose.

----------


## esiocnarf

je trouve que c'est plutot les mamelles qui sont gonfflées.. le bidon on ne voit pas.....   :ange2:  faudrait la prendre en photo debout  les pattes avant en hauteur....    ::   pour le profil...

----------


## Daysie433

::   qu'est-ce que tu essaies de nous montrer chinooka   :hein:  la tétine d'Aladine ?  :hein2: 

la dernière en bas à droite de la photo.........je trouve qu'elle a une forme bizarre mais si elle a eu de nombreux bébés
c'est peut-être normal...............si ce n'est pas ça là je ne comprends pas trop.......j'y vois goutte comme on dit ici.

----------


## Chinooka

> je trouve que c'est plutot les mamelles qui sont gonfflées.. le bidon on ne voit pas.....   :ange2: *faudrait la prendre en photo debout  les pattes avant en hauteur*....     pour le profil...


Oh Esio !!! Parce que tu crois qu'elle va prendre la pose pour mes beaux yeux ?    ::

----------


## F ET F

Je me permets de donner mon avis mais il faut avant tout demander conseil au vétérinaire.

Soit Aladine a quand même pris un peu de poids et ses mamelles semblent gonflées.

Soit Aladine a une montée de lait consécutive à ses chaleurs (mais n'attend pas de bébés).

Soit Aladine attend réellement des bébés.

Tu peux, peut-être, déjà éliminer la première hypothèse en pressant légèrement ses mamelles, un peu de lait peut couler (j'ai deux braques d'auvergne non stérilisées parce que trop âgées et en mauvaise santé, elles font parfois ce qu'on appelle une "grossesse nerveuse", environ deux mois après les chaleurs,  les mamelles gonflent et si on les presse un peu il y a du lait qui sort. Quand les mamelles gonflent beaucoup et que cela dure plusieurs jours, en accord  avec le vétérinaire, je donne un traitement pour stopper la montée de lait.

Etant donné que le passé d'Aladine est inconnu, il faut être prudent et bien la surveiller ces prochains jours.
A ce stade, si effectivement, elle attends des bébés, une échographie est peut-être superflue.

Si tu dois absolument aller chez le vétérinaire avec Aladine, je peux t'accompagner la  semaine du 11 avril (en me prévenant la veille).

----------


## vidau fabienne

vers les pages 8 on voit qu elle est bien gonflé au niveau des tetines mais les positions sont pas bien les memes sauf celkle ou ellez est bloqué contre le grillage couchée , manquerait plus que ca   :lol2:  petite mere

----------


## Daysie433

ben mince alors j'ai été obligée de lire plein de pages car une fois encore plus d'alertes sur ce post  ::   :hein: 

c'est bizarre quand même de n'avoir aucune alerte  :? 

les photos sont magnifiques et Aladine fait des petits progrès c'est encourageant.

de tout coeur chinooka j'espère que ta puce n'attend pas de petits parce que là ce serait embêtant. 

sur le post de Norvège je m'étais seulement aperçue qu'elle avait une tétine dégonflée par rapport aux autres   ::  

vivement que tu voies le véto pour savoir ce qui se passe  :bisous3:  tu dois être bien inquiète.

 ::   à toi et toute ta meute dont les bêtises nous font bien rire.  :fou:

----------


## inti

F et F a bien resumé la situation !

Pour tout il y a une solution le plus dur étant de se rendre avec elle chez le véto.

Si Fet F peut t'aider  à te deplacer avec la miss  je pense que ça ira !

 :bisous3:   ::

----------


## dadache

j'ai retrouver cette photo là !!ou on voit un peu ces mamelles !!

----------


## Chinooka

Ma véto m'a répondu !!! mais je fais la clapette au téléphone depuis des heures avec ma cop' Annie    ::    Voici la réponse de ma véto :

"amusant comme photos !!!!! 
la prise de sang était "négatif" pour la gestation !!!! fiabilité ???
y a plus qu' à espérer une grossesse nerveuse ....."

Quand elle dit que les photos sont amusantes, c'est très certainement parce qu'on ne voit que des tétines    ::    Elle n'a pas l'air très confiante dans la fiabilité du test...   :suspect:   Je ne suis pas tout à fait rassurée   :lol2: 

Je lui ai renvoyé un mail dans la foulée en lui demandant de venir vérifier en début de semaine mais elle ne m'a pas encore répondu. En général elle opère le lundi donc je ne pense pas qu'elle pourra venir mais je téléphonerai pour qu'elle passe au plus vite. Si c'est une grossesse nerveuse et/ou une montée de lait, il faut donner un traitement.

Merci mille fois Françoise pour ta super proposition   :bisous2:   Je te tiens au courant d'après ce que ma véto dira ! Je ne trouve pas qu'elle ait grossi depuis bientôt trois semaines   :?   Aujourd'hui elle n'a pas voulu manger avant le début de la soirée et encore... parce que je lui ai mis sa gamelle dans son panier : à 50 cm du panier, ce n'était pas bon... elle me fait tourner en bourrique celle-ci    ::    Elle reçoit encore une gamelle avant d'aller dormir, j'espère qu'elle mangera. Pourtant je ne lui donne que des bonnes choses appétissantes : je l'ai passée aux barquettes 100 % naturel qui sentent hyper bon, blanc de poulet pour l'appétence (comme les barquettes) et boîte de thon au naturel !

Si elle n'attend pas de bébés, je ne sais pas quoi faire : la faire stériliser maintenant alors qu'elle est encore tellement terrorisée ??? il ne sera pas question de collerette, elle paniquerait trop : sans ça, elle est déjà paniquée !!! Si elle chipote à la cicatrice, comment pourrais-je l'empêcher puisqu'elle est si craintive ? Si elle est en chasse dans les prochains mois, elle ne risque rien même s'il y a saillie puisque mes deux garçons ont perdu leurs amygdales depuis longtemps    ::    Raison pour laquelle je me disais que la stérilisation pouvait attendre !

Bref, je suis assez chamboulée ce soir    ::  

Là elle respire assez profondément. J'aimerais pouvoir la prendre mieux en photo (debout, de profil) mais elle ne se lève pour sortir que quand je ne suis pas là et au jardin elle cavale pour que je ne l'approche pas ! et hop elle file se recoucher dans son panier.

J'allais poster quand j'ai vu le post de dadache :  j'ai relevé quelques photos de son arrivée mais on ne voit pas grand-chose de plus ! Il faut que je les réduise pour les mettre ici    ::

----------


## breton67

:bisous3:  ma pauvre Régine pas évident toutes ces frayeurs angoisse et compagnie 
je souhaite que tres vite cette petite chipie se mette a avoir confiance j ai eu des chiens traumatises mais Caine bat les records 
va savoir ce qu on lui a fait ;
Depuis toujours mes loulous adoptés c est vers moi en premier qu ils sont venus    ::   et certains ont mis tres longtempsavant de faire confiance a mon mari ,mais Bambou lui s est vers mon homme qu il est allé   :hein2: 
le matin il passait raide de mon coté de lit et allait vers ma moitié lui faisait un bisous et hop repartait dans son panier 
j avais un peu mal au coeur    ::  
maintenant il est comme les autres mais je pense que peut etre c est une femme qui lui en a fait voir ??????????  :grrr:

----------


## Chinooka

Le 20 mars, jour de son arrivée. Françoise peut vous confirmer que ça ne se voit pas sur les photos mais Aladine est maigre !!! Les tétines sur les photos suivantes montrent qu'elle a souvent eu des bébés mais je n'avais jamais vu ce gonflement avant aujourd'hui ! Je vous préviens qu'on ne voit pas grand-chose    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je te dirai bien de lui donner du persil a bloc c est bon pour les grosses nerveuses mais si apres elle est enceinte je sais pas ce que ca fait en negatif ,enfin je pense que le test devrait etre fiable sinon a qui se fier   :hein2:  :hein:

----------


## dadache

je voudrais pas dire de betises bien sur ,mais le persil me semble t'il n'est pas du tout recomander en cas de grossesse donc s'abstenir me semble etre mieux!!!
ça peut parfaitement etre une lactation nerveuse dite aussi grossesse nerveuse ,il serait bien de savoir si elle etait en chaleur ou fin de chaleur quand elle a été capturer ?combien de temps elle est rester en fouriere?
mais sil y a eu une prise de sang normalement c'est fiable

----------


## vidau fabienne

oui voila je sais que le persil c est ok pour les nerveuses mais si apres elle devait vraiment etre enceinte je pense que c est pas bon , bon allez bonne nuit    ::   et  :bisous3:  que de péripéties   :sontfous:

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Ma pauvre Régine, encore du souci avec cette coquine d'Aladine.  :? 
La réponse de Françoise me parait très judicieuse, perso je ne pense pas qu'elle soit enceinte car vu son délai de
fourrière et la date à laquelle Pepette à mis son post il y a un mois et demi d'écoulé grosso-modo.
Je pense qu'elle serait beaucoup plus grosse si cela était......
Ces chiens portent en moyennel entre 6 et 10 petits, j'ai eu une Basset Hound dont la mère en avait fait 12,  tous viables....   
Pour ta tranquilité l'écho serait souhaitable.  *

----------


## F ET F

Il n'y a pas d'urgence pour la stérilisation.
Comme tu le dis, il faut attendre qu'elle soit moins craintive et qu'elle prenne un peu de poids (sur ses dernières photos, effectivement, je vois qu'elle n'a pas grossi).
Pour Edna, mon anglo, il a fallu un an avant qu'elle atteigne un poids normal. 

Aladine me fait penser à un animal sauvage "captif"... pour l'apprivoiser : patience et longueur de temps...

Bon dimanche.

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense aussi que l'analyse de sang est fiable, sinon où irions-nous !

Je vais faire venir ma véto parce qu'il y a certainement quelque chose à lui donner pour faire passer cette grossesse nerveuse et/ou la montée de lait. La pauvre Aladine ne doit pas se sentir très bien avec ça. Et aussi... pour que la véto me confirme qu'il n'y a pas une douzaine de petits polichinels bleus dans le tiroir, ça me rassurera tout à fait     ::  

Si je pouvais éviter l'écho ça m'arrangerait, sinon on fera appel à Tata Françoise    ::  

Donc si montée de lait deux mois après les dernières chaleurs, en principe (je sais que ce n'est pas une science exacte    ::   ) elle devrait être en chasse dans +/- 4 mois. La cage aux folles aura donc lieu quand les cop's seront là, comme on dit : plus on est de fous.....     ::   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Donc si montée de lait deux mois après les dernières chaleurs, en principe (je sais que ce n'est pas une science exacte     ) elle devrait être en chasse dans +/- 4 mois. La cage aux folles aura donc lieu quand les cop's seront là, comme on dit : plus on est de fous.....


*

C'est pas encore sur; Tendresse, avant qu'elle ne soit stérilisée, n'avait ses chaleurs qu'une fois l'an.   
Heureusement car à chaque chaleur , il y avait grossesse nerveuse avec montée de lait et cinéma avec le pouic-pouic qu'elle couvait..   
 .*

----------


## dadache

> Je pense aussi que l'analyse de sang est fiable, sinon où irions-nous !
> 
> Je vais faire venir ma véto parce qu'il y a certainement quelque chose à lui donner pour faire passer cette grossesse nerveuse et/ou la montée de lait. La pauvre Aladine ne doit pas se sentir très bien avec ça. Et aussi... pour que la véto me confirme qu'il n'y a pas une douzaine de petits polichinels bleus dans le tiroir, ça me rassurera tout à fait     
> 
> Si je pouvais éviter l'écho ça m'arrangerait, sinon on fera appel à Tata Françoise    
> 
> Donc si montée de lait deux mois après les dernières chaleurs, en principe (je sais que ce n'est pas une science exacte     ) elle devrait être en chasse dans +/- 4 mois. La cage aux folles aura donc lieu quand les cop's seront là, comme on dit : plus on est de fous.....


oui la grossesse nerveuse est en fait une lactration nerveuse qui demarre 2mois apres les chaleurs,"ça correspond a la durée d'une gestation et a l'accouchement,donc au moment de l'alaitement" je ne sais pas pourquoi certaines chiennes font ça?desir de reproduire?est ce que ça existe chez le chien?en tout les cas dans la durée ça provoque des tumeurs des mamelles et bien sur il faut un traitement pour stoper la lactation!
et si elle est enceinte dans ce cas,elle serait presque au bout de sa gestation  a quelques jours pret,et là il y a des ecoulements de la vulve !!pour moi c'est tout ces bouleversements dans sa vie qui ont pu provoquer ça!mais je peus me tromper evidement ,en general les chiennes ont des chaleurs 2 fois l'an et tout les 6mois donc dans ce cas oui dans plus ou moins 4 mois elle sera en chaleur et il faudra attendre encore deux mois apres pour la faire sterilisée pour eviter les risques d'hemorragie!ça lui laisserais donc 6mois pour s'aprivoiser

----------


## Michèle B

croisons les doigts pour que ce ne soit qu'une grossesse nerveuse

----------


## Chinooka

Le week-end a été fructueux en jardinage mais surtout en installations anti-chiens du côté de la porte d'entrée et anti-Scarlett côté cuisine    ::    Je vous ferai des photos    ::  

Les photos du jour du bidon de la belle Aladine   :amour4:

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai eu une fifille airedale qui couvait aussi son "bébé jaune" et qui faisait des grossesses nerveuses avec lactation .. ceci jusqu'à sa stérilisation....   :ange2:

----------


## dadache

elle a petit bidon  mais a priori pas tres gros !!enfin pas facile de se rendre compte sur photo

----------


## Chinooka

Ce matin, à la Une du Journal d'Aladine !!!

_"Voici ce que nous écrit sa môman : 'ce matin je venais de me lever et j'étais dans la cuisine pour mettre en place les gamelles à distribuer quand j'ai vu par la porte de la petite véranda, en file indienne : les deux fofolles (Scarlett puis Capucine), les oreilles au vent, galopant au grand galop (c'est dire la vitesse grand V      ) vers le jardin suivies de très près par... (et c'est là que se situe le petit miracle) une Aladine très en forme, les oreilles au vent et au grand galop   :kao1:   elle aussi   :shock:   '"_

J'ai trouvé ça génial parce que depuis trois semaines, c'est la première fois que je la vois ainsi   :amour3:   Un tout petit pas pour Aladine mais une première grande joie pour moi    ::    !!!

Pour les gamelles, il faut que je les mette dans son panier sinon elle ne mange pas mais l'essentiel est qu'elle mange donc je me soumets à son petit caprice de star    ::   ::

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::   ::   ça vientttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## poppo

J'aurais voulu voir ça!  :amour3:  :amour3: 
La journée commence bien Regine, tu vas voir cela va continuer!   :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Daysie433

oh la la quel progrès magnifique je suis super contente pour vous deux  :amour: 

ta meute si heureuse doit y être pour beaucoup   :Embarrassment: k:   ::  

c'est vrai que chaque petit progrès nous remplit de joie et nous fait oublier le reste   ::   :amour:

----------


## breton67

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## Chinooka

Ma véto vient demain en fin de matinée pour voir ce qu'il en est avec Aladine.

Voici les mesures draconiennes "anti-vandalisme Scarlett" à la cuisine    ::    Vous devinez ce qu'est cette sorte de paravent ?    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ma véto vient demain en fin de matinée pour voir ce qu'il en est avec Aladine.

Voici les mesures draconiennes "anti-vandalisme Scarlett" à la cuisine    ::    Vous devinez ce qu'est cette sorte de paravent ?    ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*  J'opterai pour un pare-douche géant!!!  :eyebrows:   
Tu devrais faire breveter.*

----------


## vidau fabienne

a mon avis elle peut encore choper le télephone qu on voit sur le pt meuble marron , euh si c est pas fixé , je pense que ca va pas servir a gd chose    ::   ::

----------


## dadache

ça tient comment? bonne nouvelle le reveil d'aladine

----------


## Chinooka

> J'opterai pour un pare-douche géant!!!  :eyebrows:


  ::   ::   ::  

Ca se met au-dessus de la baignoire pour ne pas inonder la salle de bain ! Ma cuisine ressemble un peu à une cabine de douche, déjà qu'elle n'est pas grande    ::  

Le montant métallique est fixé au meuble et le paravent a deux points d'ancrage dans le montant, je vous rassure : ça me semble très solide............   :ange2: 

Scarlett n'est pas encore habituée, elle est très perplexe   :grattgratt:   : elle passe par la cuisine en longeant le paravent le nez en l'air, à mon avis elle se demande déjà comment faire pour contourner la chose    ::  

Tu as raison Fabienne, je dois encore ranger ce qui se trouve sur le meuble sinon elle se vengera là-dessus ! Elle s'est déjà vengée dans la petite véranda en piquant des bouteilles en plastique et des boîtes de conserve en attente d'écrasement avant d'aller à la poubelle, j'ai retrouvé le tout dans son dépotoir (toujours à la même place)    ::  

Du côté de la porte d'entrée, on a mis une barrière pour enfant mais je ne suis pas convaincue. Si ça ne tient pas, on fera une cabine de douche dans le corridor, rien ne me fait peur    ::

----------


## inti

je la pense capable de sauter sur le petit meuble et passer par derrière la barricade   ::   même si je ne le souhaite pas chinooka  :bisous3:

----------


## dadache

moi aussi   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

a mon avis aussi c est ce qui se passera , la miss est pas tout a fait concon , la elle est en repérage   ::

----------


## dadache

quand ça arrive chinooka sois simpa,   :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:   prens une photo  :twisted:  pour nous  :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

Moquez-vous de moi mais j'ai encore des ressources !!! Deux packs de 8 bouteilles de Contrex d'un litre 1/2 et je voudrais bien voir la miss sauter sur le meuble    ::

----------


## dadache

elles sont planquées??   ::

----------


## hitchcock

Ici Campbell perce toutes les bouteilles...ça l'amuse énormément...Elle n'y a pas encore songé la Miss?   :ange2:

----------


## Chinooka

Jusqu'à présent, elle se contente des bouteilles vides    ::  

Je ne suis jamais en manque de bouteilles pour faire barrage, ces photos ont été prises un mois après l'arrivée de Scarlett...  j'étais encore très naïve et/ou je n'avais pas encore pris la mesure de toutes les compétences du petit ange    ::  

Grande cuisine :





Petite cuisine :

----------


## dadache

:lol2:  oh fan   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Au début, très optimiste j'avais opté pour la version light pour l'empêcher de sauter sur tout..... :





Mais quand j'ai trouvé ça :



et ça :



Je suis passée à la vitesse supérieure (avant d'en arriver au rempart de packs de bouteilles exclusivement) :





Hélas..........



Finalement, toutes mes bouteilles finissaient par avoir la tronche de travers   :eyebrows: 




En tout cas, une chose qu'on ne peut pas reprocher à Scarlett : c'est de ne pas avoir de la suite dans les idées    ::

----------


## dadache

[img]http://i27.servimg.com/u/f27/13/67/31/39/chien_10.gif[/    incroyable
 incr

----------


## vidau fabienne

voila tu l a retrouvé la photo de tes gros au milieu de leur bordel , ca me fait toujours rire cette photo , en plus un air   :ange2:  , , ceux qui les ont jamais vues  vont adorer leur loulou qui a juste mangé une vieille pantoufle ou depioter un journal    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## walabette

Hallucinant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tu as essayé de lui mettre des boulets aux pattes ?   :hein:  :hein: 

C'est limite à espérer qu'elle ait de l'arthrose de bonne heure    ::   ::   ::  

Bon courage   :alcool:

----------


## inti

Vu le nombre de bouteilles   :shock:   si la belle décide de les éventrer tu vas finir  par avoir un énorme dégât des eaux chinooka !

A mon avis tu n'a pas encore fini avec elle !   ::   :bisous3:

----------


## poppo

Regine, vous êtes un   :ange2:  de patience.........

----------


## Chinooka

La véto est passée : ce n'est pas une grossesse nerveuse (il est inutile de lui donner du galastop) et pas une grossesse tout court a priori ! Si elle est restée trois semaines à la fourrière + trois semaines chez moi, elle ne va certainement pas mettre bas d'ici deux semaines ! La seule hypothèse : c'est qu'elle ait été en contact avec un mâle à la fourrière, je sais que ça arrive dans certains refuges/fourrières, il faut que je demande à Pepette.

Si une flopée de p'tits bleus devait naître, ma véto m'a dit qu'elle apporterait les dragées    ::    Mais elle dit que je dois abandonner mes rêves de pouponnage... je lui ai répondu que je n'en demandais pas tant et que je m'en passerais fort bien, j'ai déjà mes journées bien remplies avec la troupe de sept    ::  

En fait, la prise de sang pour savoir si une chienne est gestante ou pas doit se faire à un moment précis alors quand on ne connaît pas la date de la saillie, ce n'est pas évident ! Elle me l'avait dit au moment même mais j'avais oublié. Il n'y a qu'une écho qui pourrait dire ce qu'il en est mais elle a admis qu'il était pratiquement impossible de la sortir de la maison pour le moment et elle s'est demandé comment un long covoiturage avait pu être fait, elle est très admirative devant l'exploit des covoitureurs    ::  

La belle a presqu'enlevé ses deux colliers tellement elle se débattait et elle s'est débarrassée de la muselière... et, tant qu'à faire, du contenu de ses glandes anales, tout le rez-de-chaussé fleure bon la rose (comme lors de la prise de sang d'ailleurs)   ::  

Hier soir je lui chatouillais les narines avec du gouda... elle mourait d'envie de le prendre mais elle a résisté, sauf quand je l'ai déposé dans son panier ! Je sais avec quoi je peux agrémenter ses gamelles   :bave:

----------


## F ET F

Zut, alors !
Il va faire bien calme à Waterloo : pas de bébés aux longues oreilles, pas de bêtises dans la cuisine grâce à la "géniale"  barrière anti-vandalisme, ... !

Espérons que Scarlett et Cie fassent preuve d'ingéniosité dans des délais raisonnables afin de ne pas décevoir leurs fans.

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense que les fans ne seront pas déçues trop longtemps... pendant que la véto était là, j'avais enfermé une partie de la troupe dans la cuisine (Capucine, Igloo et Satine) : j'ai retrouvé le téléphone par terre, un vase renversé et toute l'eau répandue, deux tasses au bord du meuble prêtes à tomber... et pourtant Scarlett était avec nous dans la véranda    ::    Il est vrai qu'ils sont terriblement frustrés quand ils ne peuvent pas venir sauter et baver sur les visiteurs    ::

----------


## hitchcock

Oh quelle crise de rire! je viens d'écluser une boîte de kleenex....
Et Régine tu serais une reine de torture "je vais te chatouiller les narines avec du goudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   ::   "


Je n'en peux plus de rire!

----------


## dadache

donc rien c'est juste qu'elle prend du gras entre les 3 semaines a la fouriere et les 3 semaines chez toi a ne plus bouger alors qu'elle devait surement pas mal marcher avant ?

----------


## Poloch

Pffff,pas de petits bleus.  ::  

Scarlett and co vont devoir redoubler d'imagination...

C'est que j'y prends gout moi à mes crises de rire, toute seule face à mon pc   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dadache

oh a mon avis quand Aladine sera enfin bien dans ces patounes elle les aidera surement   ::   ett comme elle a un autre vecu elle aura   :hein:  d'autres idées

----------


## walabette

> Oh quelle crise de rire! je viens d'écluser une boîte de kleenex....
> Et Régine tu serais une reine de torture "je vais te chatouiller les narines avec du goudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa    "
> 
> 
> Je n'en peux plus de rire!



Je suis moi aussi écroulée sur mon clavier; je suis devenue accro aux (més)aventures de Chinooka.

Je suis dans un triste état quand je suis dans les autres rubriques, mais ici c'est ma bouffée d'oxygène.

Malgré tout, je n'aimerais pas du tout du tout être à ta place Chinooka quant ta diablesse entre en action.

----------


## Chinooka

Les fans, surtout ne désespérez pas !!! Juste à l'instant, Scarlett vient de trouver un nouveau sport : j'entends du bruit sur la terrasse et je vois ma sauterelle sur la table de jardin au milieu des potteries et de tout le fatras qui s'y trouve depuis cet hiver   :banane: 

Je ne vais quand même pas devoir installer une cabine de douche sur ma terrasse...   :suspect:   ::

----------


## walabette

Si un rire vaut un steak, elle me nourrit bien la mignonne !

 :demon:

----------


## vidau fabienne

je peux pas m enpecher ca me fait trop du bien 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg7ehl ... ux_animals

----------


## Chinooka

Quel emmerdeur ce chichi, aussi insistant qu'une mouche    ::  




> Si un rire vaut un steak, elle me nourrit bien la mignonne !


Si je nourris le fan club avec nos histoires, je vais me faire payer   :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai envoyé un MP à Jade (modo) pour lui expliquer mon souci : le topic de Caline/Aladine marche bien, celui de Norvège est en rade... Je tiens beaucoup à celui de Norvège : d'abord en mémoire de ma petite Blonde, ensuite parce que j'y ai écrit toutes les aventures de ma famille à 4'pattes (et les miennes accessoirement    ::   ). Je tiens aussi à ne pas perdre le récit de l'adoption d'Aladine   :amour4: 

Donc ! Jade va fusionner ce topic et celui de Norvège, une partie sera donc dans la partie clôturée puisqu'on va atteindre le maximum de pages autorisé par ce genre de forum (mais on y a toujours accès). Donc ! il faudra se rendre ici pour la suite des aventures torrides waterlootoises    ::  

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t278857p10 ... me#7139405

De toute manière, on continuera sur le cinquième tome de "Norvège, la douceur même" et je mettrai le lien du nouveau dans ma signature    ::  

Je suppose que Jade devra fermer les deux topics le temps de les fusionner, donc je vous dis à très bientôt chez Norvège    ::  

PS : je garde les bêtises sous le coude, vous ne perdrez rien... d'ailleurs il y en a déjà une nouvelle à raconter    ::   :lol2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

:danse:  :danse:  :danse:  :danse:  :danse:  :danse:  je trepigne deja de savoir

----------


## Jade01

Nous y voilà , et sans encombres    ::  

Dis moi le titre que tu veux mettre    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Chinooka

Ca alors, c'est du rapide !!!! J'imaginais que ça te prendrait des heures et j'étais très gênée de te demander de le faire    ::  

On peut laisser le même titre, en souvenir de ma Blonde   :amour3: 

Merci beaucoup Jade    ::   ::   ::

----------


## hitchcock

Ca fait chaud au coeur de retrouver Nono...On aurait dit qu'elle était oubliée, alors que ta meute et toi..vous faites en tout   ::

----------


## Jade01

> Ca alors, c'est du rapide !!!! J'imaginais que ça te prendrait des heures et j'étais très gênée de te demander de le faire    
> 
> On peut laisser le même titre, en souvenir de ma Blonde   :amour3: 
> 
> Merci beaucoup Jade


Je t'en prie    ::

----------


## teuleu

> je peux pas m enpecher ca me fait trop du bien 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg7ehl ... ux_animals


j'étais tellement absorbée (et bidonnée de rire)  par les aventures de Chinooka que je ne regarde que maintenant ta vidéo qui est  GE NIA LE    ::

----------


## hitchcock

On ne sait plus..où donner du rire   :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

> Ca fait chaud au coeur de retrouver Nono...On aurait dit qu'elle était oubliée, alors que ta meute et toi..vous faites en tout


Oui, ça me faisait fort mal au coeur de voir le topic de Nono en rade   :|   J'ai donc demandé à Jade de réunir les deux parce que je voulais garder aussi les posts sur l'adoption d'Aladine. Comme ça ma meute est au complet    ::

----------


## breton67

je réalise pourquoi tu me demandais si mes monstres étaient sages    ::   bon dieu mais meme pas la moitié des conneries des tiens et pourtant mes couillons ne me ratent pas 
les bouteilles d eau et les btes de conserves    :Embarrassment: k:  j en ais eu des crises de fous rires a me faire mal au ventre   :kao1: 
bonne idée pour la fusion les nouveaux fans pourront se régaler    :Embarrassment: k: 
FABIE ta vidéo est    ::   je pense qu elle est censée etre drole et pourtant j ai la gorge nouée en pensant a la réputation que l on fait aux rotts   :demon: 
tant de souffrance et de    ::   a cause de cela    ::  
t as pas l adresse de Sarko tu devrais lui envoyer    ::

----------


## teuleu

Pour les "petites nouvelles"  et pour notre plus grand plaisir pourrais tu remettre LA  photo  des jumeaux .Inutile de préciser laquelle parce que c'est THE photo du siècle.

----------


## Chinooka

Avec grand plaisir    ::  



Pour celles qui ne connaissent pas, une copine qui a une petite animalerie avait organisé une séance photo avec un pro pour ses clients canins, c'était en 1999, les jumeaux avaient presque 2 ans. Connaissant les jumeaux et prévoyant que ça ne se passerait pas tout seul, ma copine m'avait demandé de venir avant l'ouverture afin d'éviter de semer la pagaille parmi tous les clients qui attendaient leur tour... on imagine la scène    ::    Je précise qu'ils étaient deux à les tenir pendant la séance, dont la toiletteuse du magasin qui s'était mise sur son 31 pour l'occasion    ::    : bien coiffée, chemisier blanc et mini-jupe noire..... Après le passage des jumeaux, la pauvre s'était retrouvée complètement débraillée : le cheveu en bataille, le chemisier ouvert et la mini-jupe remontée    ::   , la journée commençait bien pour elle    ::  

Il y a celles-ci aussi où ils ne sont pas mal     ::     Tout le monde m'a toujours soupçonnée de leur avoir fait fumer la moquette avant la séance    ::

----------


## Daysie433

::   ::   ::   ::   ces photos je les connaissais mais elles me font toujours autant rire.

merci chinooka.........c'est vrai qu'ils ont l'air d'avoir fumé la moquette   ::   ::  

gros bisous à ta meute et toi  :ami:

----------


## vidau fabienne

il y a aussi les photos ou ils sont a 2 sur 1 fauteuil et celle ou il y en a 1 ou une les jambes ecartées sur le divan lui manque plus que la clope et la télecommande   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

::

----------


## Rousquanne

> il y a aussi les photos ou ils sont a 2 sur 1 fauteuil et celle ou il y en a 1 ou une les jambes ecartées sur le divan lui manque plus que la clope et la télecommande








> 


et la bouteille de bière   ::  
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Sans oublier le match de foot à la télé, ça donne le parfait sportif en chambre (sportive dans ce cas-ci)    ::

----------


## Tekenn74

:hein:   C'est une position dans laquelle elle s'était mise elle-même?  Excellent!!!    ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, elle s'était mise comme ça elle-même !!! Maman et moi étions installées à la table en face de Chinook, on avait vraiment l'impression qu'elle participait à la conversation    ::

----------


## Tekenn74

MDR!!   :kao1:   Elle pose en plus!! J'adore tes loulous.

J'ai une ch'tiotte louloutte mangeuse de pieds de tables et de fils électriques, alors j'ai droit de rigoler des bêtises des autres!!    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Et c'est quoi cette louloutte qui mange les pieds de table et les fils électriques ? C'est vrai que ça console quand on voit qu'il n'y a pas que chez soi qu'il se passe des bêtises   :ange2:   ::

----------


## Tekenn74

Miss Gina!!!!

Import espagnol    ::   , en FA chez nous, j'aimerai l'adopter mais ses destructions ont refroidi nettement mon mari    ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Miss Gina!!!!
> 
> Import espagnol     , en FA chez nous,* j'aimerai l'adopter mais ses destructions ont refroidi nettement mon mari*


Ben tiens !!!    ::

----------


## Jade01

Décidément les gènes espagnols sont destructeurs   :fou:

----------


## Chinooka

> Décidément les gènes espagnols sont destructeurs   :fou:


Les gènes du sud de la France ne sont pas tristes non plus    ::

----------


## Tekenn74

::   Toi aussi tu importes des broyeurs espagnols??

----------


## Jade01

> Toi aussi tu importes des broyeurs espagnols??


  ::    et pourtant on dirait un ange   :ange2:

----------


## Tekenn74

Gina mériterait le prix de la meilleure actrice pour son rôle dans la tête de la misère:

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que ce sont des filles mais dans le genre d'ange, celle-ci n'est pas mal non plus    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Hier soir, Aladine s'est risquée avec beaucoup d'hésitations du genre "j'y va-t-y, j'y va-t-y pas" à prendre un morceau de fromage dans ma main à trois reprises    ::    Ca ne semble pas être grand-chose vu comme ça mais je trouve ça énorme et j'étais aux anges    ::    !!!

Et comme une bonne nouvelle ne vient jamais seule : ma véto vient de me téléphoner : le test pour la leishmaniose (avec titrage cette fois) est négatif    ::   ::   ::

----------


## inti

Ce sont des bonnes nouvelles chinooka !    ::   ::   ::  

Dans quelques mois tu vas surement penser "ah...comme c'etait cool quand elle restait sous mon büreau sans bouger!"    ::  

Pour la leishmaniose c'est vraiment genial !   :Embarrassment: k:  :danse:

----------


## Michèle B

Les photos des jumeaux sont géniales 

super nouvelle pour Aladine 

oh que si c'est un gros progrès de manger des bouts de fromage dans la main , bravo    ::   Aladine , continue comme ça

----------


## Daysie433

pour la leishmaniose test négatif..........quelle bonne nouvelle pour toi chinooka et aladine   :Embarrassment: k: 

un gros souci de moins et moi je trouve qu'elle fait vite de sacrés progrès la belle, c'est très encourageant   ::  

un beau futur se profile pour vous deux et j'en suis super heureuse, la photo du début de son post sera vite un mauvais souvenir  :amour4:

----------


## dadache

oui des supers bonnes nouvelles tout ça ,quel plaisir a lire !!
je voulais juste rajouter que les filles sont supers douées pour les conneries
 pour moi la derniere arrivée dans ma meute me bouffe mes fils d'ordi  :grrr:   elle a pourtant un air de poupée sage et fait 3kg !!!!!!!!!elle est du sud aussi  :suspect:

----------


## inti

Qu'est ce que vous avez toutes contre les filles du sud ?  :demon: 

A force de faire de la mauvaise pub on ne va plus pouvoir ecouler notre stock !    ::   :cartonrouge: 

Elles sont geniales les filles du sud !   ::   ::   ::  

...et les garçons ne sont pas mal non plus !  :eyebrows: 

pour ceux qui veullent tirer le doute....nous avons des merveilles à placer en ce moment !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## dadache

non non sont intelligentes justement ,,plus arriver a ecoulé notre stock!!ça va pas non   ::   j'en ai une a placer là maintenant!!!!!  :eyebrows: 

mais elles sont vivantes   :lol2:

----------


## siju

Bonjour chinooka,
Je vais essayer de faire court  (pas mon fort non plus ça    ::   ). J'étais tombée un peu par hasard sur le post de demande d'adoption de câline et quand j'ai vu que tu la prenais, j'ai pensé tiens une belge ... de waterloo en plus. Moi je suis belge ... de villers-la-ville mais expatriée en france depuis 2007. Waterloo j'y allais assez souvent (surtout chez Irsi   :lol2:  ). 
Et puis avant-hier, je n'ai plus retrouvé le post, ça m'ennuyait très fort    ::    j'ai cherché ... et j'ai trouvé norvege ... Je n'ai pas beaucoup dormi la nuit dernière !! j'ai lu les 34 pages(+ celle dans la rubrique hommage qui m'ont bien fait  :mouchoir:  ) mais maintenant j'ai un gros souci, je me suis arrêtée (bien obligée !) à la destruction de la véranda et le post suivant démarre en 2010... je suis frustrée !! Il me manque en gros 2 ans d'aventures, elles doivent bien se trouver quelque part !     ::  
Je tiens à te dire que tes chiens sont superbes et que je trouve extraordinaire la relation que tu as avec eux et tout ce que tu fais pour eux !!   :Embarrassment: k:    Inutile de dire aussi que maintenant que j'ai remis la main sur ton récit.... je vous suis à la trace !

----------


## Jade01

A chaque fin de sujet qui a été divisé car nombre de pages maxi atteint, vous avez le lien du suivant, donc j'imagine qu'il vous manque ceux ci:

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t148862-no ... uceur-meme

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t214214-no ... uceur-meme

et peut être celui ci 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t278857-no ... uceur-meme

----------


## siju

Tout-à fait ! Un grand merci Jade01 !!   :merci:

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Siju, bienvenue chez les fous    ::   ::    Et merci de ton intérêt pour ma joyeuse meute    ::  

Nous avons été voisines alors ! Je ne suis jamais allée chez Irsi, le magasin est bien sur la chaussée ? parce qu'il y a un truc Irsi dans ma rue tout près de chez moi, je suppose que c'est là qu'on fabrique les pralines ? mais il n'y a jamais d'odeur de chocolat quand je passe devant ! J'achetais toujours mes pralines (artisanales) chez Emanie dans l'enceinte du Carrefour de Mont-Saint-Jean mais elle a fermé boutique   :?   Quand j'allais en expo en France ou chez des copines en France, j'en apportais toujours des kilos qui plaisaient beaucoup    ::    On va faire un peu   :bave:   le fan club    ::  

Voici dans l'ordre les topics de Norvège depuis le tout début, quand elle a eu son topic pour adoption :

De décembre 2006 à février 2008 :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t72364-nor ... =norv%E8ge

De février 2008 à février 2009 :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t148862-no ... uceur-meme

De février 2009 à mars 2010 :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t214214-no ... uceur-meme

De mars 2010 au 17 mars 2011 :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t278857-no ... ht=douceur

Et l'actuel qui est donc le cinquième tome... c'est qu'on jacasse beaucoup par ici, on finira par dépasser la fameuse encyclopédie en je ne sais plus combien de volumes    ::  

Bonne lecture et surtout bonne nuit    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Jade !!! Je n'avais jamais vu que le lien du topic suivant était indiqué à la fin du précédent.....   :boulet: 

C'est comme pour les alertes que je ne reçois plus que très rarement... je fulminais, je perdais un temps fou à faire toutes les rubriques pour retrouver les topics que je surveille jusqu'au jour assez récent où j'ai découvert par hasard que sur la page d'accueil il y a "voir ses messages" où on retrouve tout !!!!! re-   :boulet: 

Y'a pas à dire, quand on n'est pas douée on ne se simplifie pas la vie    ::

----------


## siju

Oui, le magasin est sur la chaussée et je t'assure elles sont excellentes!   ::    Quand j'entends nos amis français qui ne jurent que par les léonidas.... je me dis qu'ils ne savent pas ce qu'est une bonne praline !  

Avec l'aide de Jade, je m'étais déjà replongée dans le 2ème tome des aventures de norvege mais ce soir , dodo plus tôt !! J'ai du sommeil en retard !
Bonne soirée à toi.

----------


## poppo

Ta façon de raconter les aventures de ta bande est excellente...   ::   ::   ::   justement cet après midi je disais a Breton67 que tu devais les faire publier......tu feras fortune    ::  

Gros gros calins a ta bande et Aladine fait des progres superbes!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## astings

Je faisais comme Chinooka, je cherchais les sujets car pas d'alerte   :bouletjour:   ::   . Merci de m'avoir donné le truc, effectivement, c'est plus simple

----------


## Poloch

Roooo, merci pour le récap de tous les tomes de norvège. 
J'ai pris ses aventures en cours de route.
Je vais me plonger avec délectation dans son récit depuis le début.
C'est encore mieux que les aventures de Martine!

----------


## Jade01

> Jade !!! Je n'avais jamais vu que le lien du topic suivant était indiqué à la fin du précédent.....   :boulet: 
> 
> C'est comme pour les alertes que je ne reçois plus que très rarement... je fulminais, je perdais un temps fou à faire toutes les rubriques pour retrouver les topics que je surveille jusqu'au jour assez récent où j'ai découvert par hasard que sur la page d'accueil il y a "voir ses messages" où on retrouve tout !!!!! re-   :boulet: 
> 
> Y'a pas à dire, quand on n'est pas douée on ne se simplifie pas la vie


 :lol2: 

Dans ton profil tu peux également voir tes "sujets surveillés"    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## walabette

> Roooo, merci pour le récap de tous les tomes de norvège. 
> J'ai pris ses aventures en cours de route.
> Je vais me plonger avec délectation dans son récit depuis le début.
> C'est encore mieux que les aventures de Martine!



Tout pareil !
Je vais aller lire les premiers tomes, et j'ai intérêt à me dépêcher car au train où vont les choses on va bientôt attquer le tome 6 - ben oui, dès que la belle Bleue copiera Scarlett, ça va bouger chez Chinooka - .....

----------


## Doulou

Ca va trop vite, ici. Pas le temps de mettre son petit mot etdéjà 3 pages dans la vue   :lol2: 

Bon tout d'abord, je suis bien contente de voir les 2 postes fusionner, passer de l'un à l'autre pour ne pas manquer quelque chose  :bave:  , pas toujours évident. 
Aux nouvelles fans, oui, ça vaut le détour de lire tous les tomes (les fans d'Harry Potter n'ont qu'à bien se tenir...nous aussi ont fait le pied de grue   ::   )

Qu'est ce que j'ai ri en revoyant THE photo mais avec  les autres alors,   :merci:  pour ce pur moment de bonheur. J'ai déjà écrit qu'avant je prenais les Weimar pour des chiens élégants, racés, snobs quoi... Depuis, j'ai revu mon jugement mais on n'est pas perdant.   ::  

Pour Scarlett, je voulais aussi préciser - parlant chien   ::    - qu'elle souffre beaucoup : 
- reine du rangement (on sait bien qu'elle range tout dans son "armoire", limite TOCquée du ménage, non seulement elle atterrit chez une môman qui laisse tout  traîner (même qu'elle empile les bouteilles d'eau et les conserves n'importe où alors que Scarlett tente vainement de les ranger   :lol2:  ),  ayant déjà assez de bêtes à poils (qui laissent des poils) mais en plus elle lui donne un nom ... Croyez-vous vraiment que la Scarlett O HARA faiaait le ménage alorsqu'elle avait ses esclaves ??? Non, la jeune demoiselle préférerait certainement Cendrillon...(ben oui, l'histoire ne dit pas si une fois mariée, elle s'occupait de son logis)
- de plus, là, on lui ramène une grande bleue, certes, elle ne bouge pas de sous son bureau (facile pour nettoyer la maison) mais croyez-vous vraiment qu'elle n'a pas vu non plus le bidon de la recrue??? Et 6, 8, 10 ou 12 petits grands oreilles, hein, qui va faire le ménage????????????????????  :lol2: 

Bon allez, je vous laisse le clavier car vraiment, ça nous fait du bien (à nous,    ::   ) les péripéties côté belge (ou alsacien aussi, on rit bien ). UN vrai remède contre la dépression

----------


## Poloch

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ce post m'éclate!!

Je suis accro totale!

Allez Scarlett, dépeche toi de nous inventer la suite  :kao1:  :kao1:   ::   ::

----------


## dadache

super je vais pouvoir lire les debuts moi aussi je les cherchais !!!!!ravie je suis !!   ::   ::

----------


## dadache

eh au fait !!moi je connais pas les pralines  :ange2:

----------


## inti

Nous sommes sur rescue depuis début 2005.

Nous avons donc pu suivre les aventures de chinooka en live depuis toutes ces années  :ange2: 

A mon humble avis chinooka tu dois beaucoup à Scarlett ta présence dans le top 10 de postes sur rescue en ce moment !

Disons qu'elle a apporté du piment à ce feuilleton.

Ça a été toujours très drôle mais la c'est carrément dément !  :fou: 

Tu as tout intérêt à renouveler son contrat pour la prochaine saison !   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vous qui me faites rire    ::  

Je cherche le meilleur moyen pour récupérer tous les topics de Norvège : capture d'écran ? copier/coller ? ou une autre idée ? le plus facile ? J'imprimerais tout pour rigoler et penser à vous pour agrémenter mes vieux jours    ::  

Inti, il y a eu d'autres paquets de bêtises dans la meute mais c'est vrai que Scarlett tient le pompom   :lol2:   Ceci n'est qu'une infime partie bien sûr    ::  

Norvège papivore et sa passion pour les pub...



Téléphones et télécommandes, même combat...



Titi et la porte en double vitrage    ::  



Il a aussi un fameux coup de boule    ::  



Qui est coupable ???





Aujourd'hui : à propos de Scarlett, observez bien en bas à droite de la photo... je reconnais la patte de Scarlett qui a tenté d'attraper mes nouvelles petites plantes   :eyebrows:

----------


## Daysie433

c'est en cassant le double vitrage que Titi s'est blessé ainsi   ::

----------


## siju

> eh au fait !!moi je connais pas les pralines  :ange2:


Bonsoir dadache    ::    tu connais pas les pralines de chez Irsi (ça je m'en doute un peu   :lol2:  ) ou tu ne connais pas les "pralines" tout court? ... si c'est ça, tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates !!   :eyebrows:

----------


## siju

Bonsoir Chinooka,
Je progresse (pourtant j'ai dormi cette nuit !), je suis à l'arrivée de ton nouveau pc.
Caresses aux poilus.    ::

----------


## astings

J'adore le florilège des bétises de tes "anges"    ::   Heureusement pour nous il y en a eu plein d'autre  :tusors:  .Quand mes trois braques font des bétises(vraiment tres tres tres minime en comparaison )je pense à tes chers petits et ça me calme tout de suite    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Les pralines sont des bouchées variées et multiples de chocolat : noir, blanc, au lait, praliné, avec ou sans liqueur, etc. Il y en a une variété infinie !!! C'est vrai que les Français ne jurent que par Leonidas (qui est représenté en France) mais c'est parce qu'ils ne connaissent pas les autres   :bave:   Leonidas c'est à la chaîne alors que d'autres marques font des pralines artisanales bien meilleures !

Monique, oui c'est Titi qui avait cassé le double vitrage !!! Un soir on attendait la véto pour la petite sorcière de Maman (si je me souviens bien), je comptais enfermer la meute dans la véranda, j'avais déjà fermé un pan de porte quand la véto a sonné et Titi s'est élancé comme un seul homme droit devant !!! Ca a fait un bruit effroyable ! Quand la visite a été terminée je suis repartie avec la véto et Titi pour le faire recoudre.

Un vitrier est venu très rapidement pour remplacer le double vitrage mais depuis, je n'arrive plus à fermer la porte et donc à isoler la meute quand c'est nécessaire   :demon:    Et bien sûr, le vitrier s'est mis aux abonnés absents    :cartonrouge:

----------


## Chinooka

En général quand les gens viennent chez moi et rencontrent ma meute, ils trouvent leurs chiens à eux très bien élevés, surtout les maris de mes amies qui ne se plaignent plus des leurs qu'ils trouvent tout de suite angéliques en comparaison   ::

----------


## dadache

> Envoyé par dadache
> 
> eh au fait !!moi je connais pas les pralines  :ange2:
> 
> 
> Bonsoir dadache      tu connais pas les pralines de chez Irsi (ça je m'en doute un peu   :lol2:  ) ou tu ne connais pas les "pralines" tout court? ... si c'est ça, tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates !!   :eyebrows:


Non je ne connais pas VOS pralines,pour moi les pralines se sont des amandes ou cacahuettes enrobées de caramel  c'est tres bons aussi d'ailleurs!

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Punaise j'ai rater 6 page de tout vos magnifique periple dsl les alertes ne fonctionnais plus pour se postes grrrr 
Enfin heureuse de l'avoir retrouver et j'ai tout relu oui oui lolll une fan inconditionnelle des betises de miss scarlett lollll
Jolie le coup du match du rugby mdrrr 
En tout cas presser de vous relirent les filles vraiment trop chouette voe périples
Bisous et caresses a toutes les meutes et momans des meutes (pas les caresses aux moman hein justes les bisousss)
 :lol2:  :jesors:

----------


## siju

> Non je ne connais pas VOS pralines,pour moi les pralines se sont des amandes ou cacahuettes enrobées de caramel  c'est tres bons aussi d'ailleurs!


Ben faudra demander à Chinooke qu'elle t'en envoie par coliposte parce que moi maintenant chuis un peu loin pour aller t'en chercher !   :lol2: 

Ceci dit, ma belle-mère m'en ramène de chez son pâtissier-chocolatier à Craponne (Lyon) et je dois reconnaître qu'elle sont très bonnes.

----------


## breton67

j attends que tu te decides a publier un roman
ce sera un succès garanti 
le tien et celui de Papou mes topics préférés 
allez Régine tu ferais tellement d heureuses    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Poloch

Oh vouiiii, excellente idée de réunir toutes ces aventures en un livre.

Hey, partagez les bons plans littéraires avec les béotiens!    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee: 

C'est quoi le topic de Papou? 

Il y a plein de sujet papou et plusieurs membres papou  :hein: 

 ::

----------


## inti

> C'est quoi le topic de Papou?


http://rescue.forumactif.com/t135224...ighlight=papou

 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oh oui Poloch, le topic de Papou vaut vraiment le détour !!!! Son histoire est extraordinaire    ::  

R.A.S. ce matin, le p'tit monstre digère. Un moment de calme, j'en profite    ::    Depuis hier soir, j'ai introduit des carottes dans les gamelles d'Aladine et ça passe. Petit à petit, je l'amènerai à manger les mêmes gamelles que les autres.

Je la trouve légèrement plus détendue, enfin par moments ! Hier soir avant d'aller dormir, j'ai pu la caresser tout doucement sur le poitrail et en-dessous du cou sans qu'elle ne se recroqueville ou ne sursaute    ::    Quand je ne suis pas dans la pièce, elle se redresse bien mais refile dans son panier comme une panthère sur une piste, le nez au sol et les pattes fléchies    ::  

Le matin quand je dors, elle explore le salon et vient me renifler. Je pense que c'est Capucine qui a osé m'approcher pour la première fois alors que j'étais dans mon lit, je dois être moins impressionnante que quand je suis debout    ::  

Même s'il faudra encore beaucoup de temps pour arriver à la même relation qu'avec les autres, je pense qu'on est sur la bonne voie    ::

----------


## fabi37

Sacré Régine, elle est trop belle ta puce, je n'ai pas eu le temps encore de tout lire....mais cela va venir.  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## Chinooka

Tu as vu Fabienne : je vire complètement "très, très, très longues z'oreilles"    ::  

Si quelqu'un pouvait aider cette jolie puce par n'importe moyen : FA, adoptant, diffusion, bouche à oreille, etc...

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t322194-ep ... ere-62#top

J'ai eu le même coup de foudre pour elle que pour Norvège mais.....   :|   Elle me crève le coeur !!! et je ne voudrais pas faire de bêtise...  ::

----------


## astings

Oh la la!!!!!!, quelle bonne bouille elle a cette pauvre petite mère,mais je suis comme toi Cinooka ,si je prend un neuvième chien ,mon mari    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

ho la la chinooka je viens d'aller voir le post de cette petite épagneule   ::  

trop belle la puce et ses yeux tristes qui me font penser à ceux de mon Bobby qui vient de partir, comment ne pas craquer devant une bouille si expressive, belle et triste   :bisous3:  pauvre puce ça craint pour elle.  :?

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Chinooka pas de bétises oui mais le coup de foudre ne se métrise pas
Et a mon avis un loulou de plus chez vous n'est pas résonnable...
Quoi que encore de bonne lecture pour toutes les fans de se poste n'est pas forcément mauvais...
 :hein:  Non j'ai rien dit   :lol2: 
Elle est vraiment super belle la petit blues et si je pouvai avoir d'autres loulous elle en feraot parti
Mais pour le moment sniiifffff 
Je ne peut pas

----------


## siju

Bonjour Chinooka,
J'ai lu tous les tomes ! Tu m'as fait beaucoup rire (mais pleurer aussi !!) et comme pas mal d'autres, je trouve qu'il faudrait que tu fasses un livre de toutes ces aventures    :Embarrassment: k: 
Je pense qu'après t'avoir lue ... on ne voit plus les chiens de la même façon   ::   . Quand je pense que je me plains d'un de mes toutous qui souffre d'hyper attachement (de ma faute, je l'ai trop "materné" quand on l'a trouvé. Il ne détruit rien quand on s'absente ... sauf moi quand on rentre   :grrr:  ) et qui est allergique à la sonnerie du téléphone et à la pub à la télé (il hurle plus fort que toutes les sirènes de pompiers le 1er mercredi du mois !!), je pense que dorénavant je vais le trouver vraiment sage !!

----------


## Chinooka

Coeurs sur pattes prend la petite épagneule sous son aile et _colombe_ sera sa FA  ::  

Ce matin j'ai halluciné ! On dirait qu'Aladine a fait sauter un petit verrou de sa carapace ! Hier soir j'ai déjà pu la caresser un peu plus longtemps sans qu'elle ne se contracte (un peu chaque jour !) et pendant la journée, je l'avais trouvée plus éveillée, sortant même au jardin alors que j'étais dans la véranda, d'habitude elle attend que je sois ailleurs !

Donc ce matin la meute me réveille, j'ouvre un oeil et je vois Aladine plantée au milieu du salon puis me reniflant. Je continue de faire semblant de dormir les yeux mi-clos et je la vois qui s'assied sur un des gros coussins puis qui se couche !!! C'est la première fois qu'elle quitte son refuge sous mon bureau pour s'installer ailleurs    ::  

Bien sûr elle continue de faire son effarouchée la plupart du temps, à ramper quand elle me voit rentrer dans la véranda mais je trouve que c'est déjà un grand progrès après quatre semaines de frousse intense !!!

Je vais introduire les gamelles maison pour moitié avec la moitié de barquettes que j'achète en animalerie (un produit hollandais 100 % naturel que ma véto a approuvé). Ces barquettes sont de petit format et coûtent la peau des fesses si on ne donne que ça à un chien de grande taille ! J'avais vu ce produit en expo à l'époque et mon animalerie en vend depuis janvier 2011. Pour redonner de l'appétit à un toutou qui en manque, c'est super    :Embarrassment: k: 

Bon week-end ensoleillé avec vos poilus !

----------


## Chinooka

> qui est allergique à la sonnerie du téléphone et à la pub à la télé (il hurle plus fort que toutes les sirènes de pompiers le 1er mercredi du mois !!)


Ca ils ne me le font pas, chacun a son charme dans des domaines divers et variés   ::  

Ca fait plus de 30 ans qu'une de mes amies d'enfance me dit d'écrire un bouquin avec toutes mes aventures et pas seulement avec mes poilus ! il m'arrive toujours de ces trucs invraisemblables... en général mes vacances n'ont jamais été tristes, quel que soit le mode de transport utilisé : ça va du déraillement de train à l'alerte à la bombe à la gare d'Austerlitz à Paris en passant par l'avion qui a une avarie au moment du décollage à Los Angeles ce qui nous a permis de profiter d'un beau tremblement de terre à la cafet' de l'aéroport    ::    ou la tempête en pleine nuit en mer Egée où j'ai failli passer par-dessus bord pendant mon voyage de noces ou le contrôle à la douane de Montréal parce que j'avais un nombre incroyable de bagages pour un mois (entre autres 7,5 kg de pralines et des camemberts pour mon copain canadien chez qui je devais séjourner, lors de mes deux voyages au Canada j'ai étonné plus d'un dounier canadien     ::    ) ou ma 2CV (celle qui avait été ratiboisée par le Zorro) qui tombe définitivement en panne près de Francfort alors que je me rendais en Grèce ou les vacances en Ecosse..... je n'ai jamais vu l'Ecosse, il paraît que c'est très beau mais je n'y suis jamais arrivée, je me suis arrêtée dans une ferme en rase campagne dans le sud de l'Angleterre pour revenir en Belgique le lendemain de mon départ   ::   et bien d'autres encore ! mais je ne saurais pas par où commencer ! En général l'inspiration me vient sans crier gare pour raconter un fait précis mais je ne pourrais pas me mettre devant une feuille blanche et raconter mes aventures, ça manquerait de sel si ce n'est pas spontané !

----------


## hitchcock

C'est fou les points communs...On ne s'est pas trouvées par hasard!

la tempête en Mer Egée..    :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  Moi j'ai "juste" vomi sur le fiancé pendant 14 heures...
le camembert au Canada.. grand souvenir olfactif..je l'avais acheté plâtreux pour qu'il supporte le voyage...ben en soute il doit y avoir un accélérateur de maturation car à la récupération de ma valise c'était innommable.j'ai subrepticement ouvert ma valise et balancé le monstre puant dans une poubelle avant de franchir bravement (hum) la douane!
Et la 2CV....alors-là un poème..toujours accidentée, toujours en panne...On avait les mêmes sauf la couleur, moi bleu toi rouge! On avait évité le "vert laitue"    ::  

Il faut absolument qu'on évite de voyager ensemble..  :niais:

----------


## Chinooka

Figure-toi que j'ai pensé à toi en écrivant mon post  ::  

Par contre ma 2CV n'était pas rouge mais ivoire    ::    En fait j'étais tellement pressée de l'avoir que je n'ai pas eu le choix de la couleur, j'ai pris ce qu'il y avait en stock pour l'avoir plus vite   ::    Par contre ma belle-soeur avait une rouge, nous sommes allés jusqu'au Lac Balaton avec la sienne... encore un grand moment ces vacances-là     ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a beaucoup d'amoureuses de longues oreilles qui lisent ce topic. Regardez si vous pouvez aider ici :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t322863-so ... rs#7158788

Il y a plein de beautés à sauver  :amour3:

----------


## Chinooka

Après quatre semaines, on progresse : doucement, mais on progresse    ::  

Dimanche matin, quand je me suis réveillée, Aladine était couchée sur un gros coussin au salon ! Je la trouve plus téméraire et plus éveillée même si elle a encore les oreilles basses et file dans son panier quand je reviens dans la véranda. Je ne sais pas si c'est le Zylk*ne et/ou les fleurs de Bach (Star of Bethleem) qui agissent mais je vois une différence avec son arrivée    ::  

Pour les gamelles, elle mange bien mais semble préférer manger le soir plutôt que le matin ou pendant la journée, c'est peut-être une habitude qu'elle a prise pendant sa vie d'errance. Je lui donne toujours quatre gamelles par jour mais ce sont celles du soir qui ont le plus de succès.

Il fait estival, ça fait un bien fou    ::

----------


## siju

C'est super qu'elle commence à se faire à toi, c'est pas une rapide mais bon !    ::     Avec les autres loulous elle est réservée aussi ?
A propos des autres loulous .... il me semble que ça fait un petit temps que tu ne parles plus de scarlett. Se serait-elle achetée une conduite ??   ::

----------


## dadache

elle prepare quelque chose d'inedit,scarlett  :eyebrows:

----------


## Chinooka

Pour le moment elle est plutôt sage mais elle n'a pas accès à la cuisine, lieu de tous les dangers    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Un mois ! Ca fait juste un mois qu'Aladine est arrivée à la maison ! Il y a encore beaucoup de boulot mais je vois de petits progrès encourageants    ::  

Je ne sais pas si elle y a passé toute la nuit mais ce matin elle dormait sur un coussin au salon. De temps en temps elle va également furtivement dans le studio de Norvège (   ::   ). La meute a compris que le panier sous mon bureau était le refuge d'Aladine et ils le lui laissent    ::  

Je vais tenter la tondeuse cet après-midi mais je pense qu'elle restera très loin de cette machine infernale qui fait beaucoup de bruit comme l'aspirateur    ::  

Il faut également que je fasse des photos mais en général quand elle est au jardin, c'est courage fuyons quand j'arrive et elle retourne dans son panier à toute vitesse !

----------


## pionpion

:suspect:   Il y a une petite nouvelle chez toi Chinooka ?      :applause2:   t'en as combien maintenant ?      ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui Pionpion j'ai encore craqué, ça m'en fait sept   :lol2: 

C'est une grande bleue de Gascogne (je l'ai appelée Aladine) qui a vécu dans la nature pendant deux ans. Je n'avais jamais vu un chien aussi craintif mais elle fait de petits progrès. Il faudra encore du temps avant qu'elle ne soit comme les autres mais j'ai tout mon temps, on va à son rythme !

A la fourrière, mon coeur a chaviré quand j'ai vu cette photo    ::  



Pendant le covoiturage :





Et dans mon jardin, il y a juste un mois :

----------


## pionpion

::    Cette photo avec le museau caché contre le mur   :mouchoir:   je comprend que ton coeur aie chaviré, tant mieux pour cette belle Aladine,  tout va aller bien mieux pour elle chez toi, tu es un ange Chinooka   :ami:

----------


## Chinooka

Le premier soir, elle s'était comportée de la même façon, essayant de se cacher à tout prix :



Mais elle a évolué, elle se laisse caresser sans essayer de rentrer dans le mur, en mon absence elle pratique de grands étirements, elle est plus audacieuse et se redresse bien. Comme on dit : lentement mais sûrement, ça ne servirait à rien de la brusquer à tout prix mais étant toujours sous mon bureau, elle réalise petit à petit qu'il ne lui arrive rien de mauvais et que ma main n'est pas là pour la frapper   :amour:

----------


## dadache

elle evolue doucement en dehors du fait que l'on sait qu'elle a vecu deux ans dans la nature on ne sait rien de sa vie d'avant?
elle y arrivera petite aladine a reprendre confiance et a ce moment là nous on attendra ces inventions avec impatience

----------


## anniec

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## siju

> elle evolue doucement en dehors du fait que l'on sait qu'elle a vecu deux ans dans la nature on ne sait rien de sa vie d'avant?
> elle y arrivera petite aladine a reprendre confiance et a ce moment là nous on attendra ces inventions avec impatience


Euhhhhhhh "inventer" après scarlett .... ça va être dur !!!   :lol2:

----------


## astings

Je suis sure qu'il y a des domaines qu'elle n'a pas exploré    ::   et puis, l'imagination d'un chien n'a pas de borne quand il veut arriver à ses fins   :jesors:  Les miens ont bien trouvés comment monter sur le toit de la maison pour nous observer dans le jardin   :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles    ::  

Je m'attends à tout, en général les nouveaux me font des mauvais coups que les autres ne m'avaient encore jamais faits ! Les jumeaux, qui ne sont pourtant pas des modèles de sagesse, n'avaient jamais touché à la poubelle de la cuisine (incroyable mais vrai    ::   ), peu après son arrivée Norvège me la renversait en beauté à 5 heures du matin. Capucine et Scarlett n'ont pas manqué d'imagination comme vous le savez, surtout Scarlett. C'est Titi le plus sage   :amour4: 

Le chien sur le toit, ça me rappelle Igloo qui était passé par le jardinet (juste avant le jardin), qui avait trouvé le truc pour grimper sur le toit de mon annexe et de là, il était passé sur le toit de la véranda de ma voisine qui était pétrifiée de frousse    ::    Elle adore les animaux mais elle a peur des grands chiens ! Encore heureux, le p'tit monstre n'avait pas sauté dans son jardin pour croquer ses chats    ::    On avait remédié au problème en installant une barrière pour clôturer le jardinet, je tiens beaucoup à la sécurité des chats de ma voisine et à la paix dans le quartier !!!

Mais comme les braques d'Astings qui s'installent sur le toit pour surveiller leur famille, je n'avais encore jamais vu, tu es sûre qu'ils n'ont pas des ascendances biquettes ?    ::

----------


## MALIN

Merveilleux progrès pour " douce Aladine"

----------


## astings

Tu sais, tous les gens qui viennent à la maison pour la première fois ( mes amis sont habitués) sont, au départ, horrifiés    ::   puis étonnés   :suspect:  puis amusés    ::    de les voir évoluer sur le toit . Ensuite, ils nous demendent si se sont des chats déguisés en chien.Je vous rassure, ils ne passe pas leur vie sur le toit, ils y vont uniquement en cas de travaux ( pour éviter les accidents avec les gros engins) ou à l'arrivée des différents invités car se sont des chiens trés trés trés affectueux et sociables   :ami:  donc quand ils voient des gens , c'est signe de fête    ::   et donc leur bonjour est trés démonstratif    ::   (saut en tout genre et aboiements de bienvenue    ::   ).Quand ils sont calmés, on ouvre la porte d'entrée et la ,c'est la déferlente de chiens . Aprés, on ne les entend plus de la journée ,trop occupé à venir nous faire des têtes de chiens battus à table pour obtenir des bonnes choses   :bave:  ou à chasser dans le jardin de pauvres animaux sans défense    ::   (lézard) ou à courir aprés les libellules qui viennent boire à la piscine   :etonne2:  . Chez moi non plus on ne s'ennuie pasmais heureusement, dans la maison, ils ne font aucun dégats   :danse:

----------


## vidau fabienne

la premiere fois que mon ami est venu chez moi vu que la louloute est tres fine ,( malinoise ) on evitait de la laisser dehors avec le dogo de 70 kgs , un amour de loulou  mais une brute epaisse pour  le jeu ,   donc on a fermé a clef l entrée et toutes les fenetres poour pas que laz miss sorte , d un coup ", t as vu la chienne " et cherche cherche,appelle , et la voila qui se pointe a nous regarder derriere la baie vitrée   la gd moment de solitude , tout est fermé , d un coup  , le 2 eme etage , ouvert pour aerer , ben la petite chose toute fine avait sauté  plus de 5 m   surement en s aidant du pt auvent legerement decalé sur la droite  par rapport a la fenetre du haut et qui protégeait l entrée , quand ils ont une idée en tete ils l ont pas au c_l comme on dit  
sinon moi ici calme plat aucun des loulous ne fait des conneries , moi j aimerai ,mais non   j ai toujours eu des

----------


## Chinooka

> sinon moi ici calme plat aucun des loulous ne fait des conneries , moi j aimerai ,mais non   j ai toujours eu des


Si tu t'ennuies, je peux t'envoyer Scarlett en pension pendant quelques jours, je t'assure qu'elle est un remède contre la monotonie    ::  

Trois/quatre jours après son arrivée, Satine était passée par la fenêtre de ma chambre !!! Heureusement il y avait le toit de la véranda un peu plus bas mais elle n'arrivait pas à remonter ! En pleine nuit j'ai dû la hisser le long du mur non sans mal, elle n'est pas légère en plus !!! Du coup j'ai mis une moustiquaire bien épaisse pour dissuader d'autres kamikazes potentiels !!! S'il n'y avait pas eu le toit de la véranda, elle se serait tuée    ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai oublié de vous dire... Aladine fête son quatrième anniversaire aujourd'hui    ::   ::   ::

----------


## siju

BON ANNIVERSAIRE Aladine !!   :kao2:

----------


## astings

[center:32nkwz29] ::   ::   ::  JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE JOLIE PUCE    ::   ::   :: [/center:32nkwz29]

 :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:

----------


## anniec

Bon anniversaire, jolie Aladine   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## teuleu

BON ANNIVERSAIRE ALADINE   :bisous2:

----------


## vmmiss

bon anniv jolie aladine,    ::   :amour:

----------


## indiana

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE , BELLE ALADINE!!!!   ::   ::

----------


## dadache

BON ANNIVERSAIRE ALADINE

----------


## Chinooka

Waouh le beau gâteau    ::   ::   ::  

Beaucoup plus appétissant que les carottes crues que je leur prépare pour demain, quand je lui ai proposé un morceau elle m'a dit ceci :    ::

----------


## fabi37

:Embarrassment: ops2: 
Je viens juste de voir , donc avec du retard joyeux anniversaire beauté!
 :amour:   ::

----------


## sirev59

non mais régine............................des carottes pour un anniversaire ?????????????????
je comprends qu'elle te tire la langue la pauvre aladine 
avec le prénom qu'elle a , elle aurait du avoir un repas de princesse  :ange2:

----------


## Chinooka

Tu devrais voir ses gamelles, tu en baverais et tu voudrais que je t'adopte !!! Même moi je n'en ai des pareilles   :bave: 

En attendant, je commence à préparer la ratatouille pour demain..... non pas pour Aladine   :non:   ::  

La nouvelle mode depuis cette nuit, c'est de détaler quand elle est debout dans la véranda et que je m'approche : on dirait un lièvre pris dans les phares d'une voiture    ::    Mais l'appétit reste bon quand même    ::  

En nettoyant le jardin avant de tondre, j'ai eu la surprise de retrouver le bidon d'huile moteur pour la tondeuse au milieu de ce qui reste comme pelouse   :shock:   Faut pas demander qui est la coupable   :eyebrows: 

Quand je tonds, la palme de l'emm*rdeur public n° 1 revient conjointement à Igloo qui marche à petits pas dans mes pieds, à Capucine qui continue de creuser des trous en me regardant droit dans les yeux et à Chinook qui se met en position propice juste devant la tondeuse et là où je n'ai pas encore tondu bien sûr.... De vrais cadeaux du ciel    ::  

Bref, rien de neuf sous le soleil belge    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah ben ecoute ma pauvre suzette , il vient un moment ou il faut savoir ce qu on veut , , vous voulez du bio , du naturel , ben voila tu l as ton engrais naturel   chinook maman est heureuse ,, tes poppos sur la pelouse   , pour le naturel  
j ai loupé l anniversaire de ta gazelle   beauté

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Je vien de lire tout les tomes de norvège...
Alors oui je viens d'y passer des jours et des jours pfiouuuu
Mais alors quels periple j'ai rigoler et en même temps
J'ai pleurer de la mort de la belle nono 
Au mon dieu que de périple chez vous
Et moi qui m'ennuie avec ma louloute 
Courrage chinooka 
Bisoussssssss a toutes la meute et a vous

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben t es pas tres loin de la belgique toi , tu pourrais aller garder les loulous de chinooka  de temps en temps , histoire de prendre des cours si un jour tu tombais sur des os comme les sartans de regine , ( je crois qu elle doit les attirer les diablesses ,zont du comprendre qu elle est trop gentille la maman regine et elles demandent toutes a y aller histoire de bien nous la rendre zinzin cette pauvre regine , moi désolée j avoue , je me regale des conneries des petits nanges belges    ,

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Je suis pas trop loin fabienne lol quand même 3h de route jusqu'a la belgique hein loll
Mais en même temps je passe souvent en belgique et la je vais y passer au mois de Mai....
Pour aller chez ma mère qui habite dans le chnord peut-être pas trop loin de chez sirev...
Enfin voila c'est vrai que je passe pas loin de chez chinooka dans quelques jours....
Et vous euh vous êtes très loin

----------


## vidau fabienne

ah oui moi aix en provence(20 kms de marseille ) ca me fait loin pour aller voir les conneries des bébés de regine en live , peut etre un jour j irai voir les conneries de ceux de breton 67 dans le 67   sont pas mal non plus les 6 rouquins et la bergére et le golden ,

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

C'est vrai le tibou est pas mal dans le genre mais moin impressionnant que les gros bébé a chinooka 
Après difference de gabaris lol 
Ah oui breton est moin loin de chez moi sa c'est sur elle est a 70km loll 
Si besoin d'un co voit jusqu'a chez chinooka  :ange2: 
Je me propose pour dans quelques jour   :lol2: 
Non mais si quelqu'un entend parler d'un co voiturage pour un loulou vers le nord
Je me ferai un plaisir de l'accopagner...
Je mettrai un poste dans les propositions quand j'aurai la date exacte a laquelle je pars

----------


## Chinooka

Non mais Sabrina   :grrr:   Quand tu parles de covoiturage vers la Belgique, tu ne veux quand même pas que j'en adopte un de plus juste pour le plaisir de te rencontrer !!!!!!!!!!!!!    ::  

Par contre, si tu veux venir voir de visu la fameuse meute, il suffit que tu me préviennes : je peux te loger mais..... dans le bordel ambiant de la maison (c'est pas peu dire    ::   ) et uniquement si tu viens en tenue de combat pour les affronter   ::    Par contre tu ne te feras pas dévorer, ils sont très sympas quand ils sont repus....   :bave: 

Une de mes cop's (je lui laisse le soin de dire qui elle est si elle le désire    ::   ) est venue passer la journée, et quelle journée    ::    En dernière minute, au moment où la cop's allait partir, ils se sont tous retrouvés en position de se faire nettoyer les oreilles et couper les ongles... je ne vous raconte pas le combat    ::    Avant ça, c'est l'ordi qui est passé au nettoyage physique...... vous n'imaginez même pas la poussière qui est sortie de ses entrailles    ::  

Ma cop's avait vu Capucine très craintive à l'époque et a été toute étonnée de revoir une Capucine qui lui a fait une fête pas possible dès son arrivée, les deux pattes sur ses épaules : le grand amour   :amour3: 

Ma cop's qui avait vu Scarlett lors de son adoption a trouvé que la belle n'était pas assez nourrrie.......................    ::  

Bon, cet après-midi (en présence de la cop's qui veillait au grain, on n'était pas trop de trois face à un acheteur de bagnole) nous avons fait une excellente affaire sur la vente du vieux carrosse (Clio de 1994) de Maman qui doit recevoir le nouveau demain (je dois encore vider le vieux demain matin et ça m'emballe, je ne vous raconte même pas !!!!!    ::   ) !!! Mais ça je vous raconterai plus tard, on s'est bien bidonnées avec le garagiste et ensuite avec l'acheteur miraculeux que j'ai trouvé hier sur le parking de Carrefour !!!!!!!!!!!!! Même qu'on a retrouvé une pièce du sèche-cheveux de Maman dans le moteur.........   ::   ::   ::  

Bref, une journée géniale comme toujours quand je reçois mes cop's !!!

Il reste de la ratatouille... pour les amateurs    ::

----------


## siju

Bonsoir Chinooka,
C'est pas que Scarlett ne soit pas aasez nourrie, c'est que tu ne laisses plus assez de choses à sa portée pour lui permettre de se nourrir !    :eyebrows: 
Quant à en adopter un de plus ... ça me semblerait bien, je trouve qu'il fait un peu calme chez toi pour le moment !!   :jesors:

----------


## Chinooka

Non mais attends siju, je t'explique !!!!

Pendant toute la journée, ma cop's n'a cessé de me dire que Scarlett était tellement sage , en la voyant couchée sagement sur le canapé et oui.... avec un air d'ange !!!

Ma cop's m'a même menacée de venir dire sur Rescue que j'étais une menteuse quand je dénigrais ce petit ange parfait !!!!!!!!!!!!

Il faut dire que ma cop's n'a pas vu l'enfant terrible sur la table de la terrasse : 4 pieds joints pour essayer d'aller bouffer mes nouveaux azalées en attente de plantation !!!! Heureusement Maman l'a vue et peut témoigner    ::  

Non mais cette canaille qui me gâche la vie jour après jour n'a pas fini de séduire tous ceux qui ne vivent pas ses bêtises en direct !!!!

C'est moi qui suis la victime et pas cette beauté d'opérette    ::

----------


## siju

Ben évidemment c'est le but de la manoeuvre, faire croire à tout le monde qu'elle est un modèle de sagesse et toi la vilaine qui ne fait que la dénigrer ! Elle n'est pas c.. la miss !!!    ::

----------


## walabette

Une pièce du sèche-cheveux dans le moteur !    :Embarrassment: k:  :hein: 

Dans la famille Chinooka on a une méthode de rangement ...... particulière !  :bienvenue: 

Il y a quelques jours j'ai moi aussi lu les 4 premiers tomes des aventures de LA meute. Ces chiens sont à l'image de leur maman : peu ordinaire    ::  

Je voulais te dire un grand merci de nous faire partager ton quotidien avec tes arsouilles, ta maman, tes cops, ton Merveilleux voisins, ta véto- qui doit parfois halluciner. Il manque à mon 

bonheur de te voir faire les courses    ::  

Merci Chinooka    ::

----------


## sirev59

bon la cop' qui est allée chez chinooka c'est moi   ::  

je confirme que scarlett ne peut plus manger à la guise 
régine a tout barricadé chez elle    ::  

si vous voulez , pendant la nuit, manger un petit en-cas : impossible  :non: 

je confirme que cette pauvre scarlett est un ange  :ange2: 

elle a fait le spinx sur le canapé
elle s'est bien tenue à table 

vraiment une sainte    ::  

quand à capucine , quelle métamorphose 

elle m'a fait la fête comme l'a dit régin
les deux pattes sur les épaules : salut copine
une charmeuse qui est passée la première aux soins oreilles et ongles

elle est sous le charme de la maman de régine
et je la comprends car cette dame mérite un grand  respect  :jap:  :jap: 

je reviens le mois prochain pour les soins aux toutous, finir la ratatouille 
tu peux mettre une bouteille de champ au frais pour la nouvelle voiture 

je pense que celle là n'aura pas besoin du sèche cheveux pour un brushing   ::   ::  

merci pour cette journée

----------


## vidau fabienne

encore une qui croit au pére noel 
meme pas vu que c etait jour de carnaval en belgique et que la diablesse   scarlett , avait simplement mis un costume de    ,
 ces belges un morceau de seche cheveux dans le moteur   mais  
va falloir arreter la   biere mde regine et la reine mére  parce que la c est du lourd

----------


## Chinooka

Oh ben mince ! J'étais occupée à répondre mais je :me suis interrompue et voilà que je lis le post de ma cop's qui m'a rendu visite aujourd'hui !!!

Donc je vous fais un copier/coller de ce que j'avais écrit avant l'intervention de Véro !

"Oh walabette, tu m'as fait rire !!!!!! C'est vrai que dans mon quotidien il y a une foule de personnes, de poilus, d'événements et un tas de trucs qui n'arrivent pas forcément aux autres.... à mon grand âge, je commence à me dire que j'attire tout ce qui est un peu.... "spécial"    ::  

Je suis très bordélique : mes chiens le sont aussi, tout le portrait de leur môman    ::    ! Et pourtant ils attirent l'affection de tous même si ils sautent pendant les 5 premières minutes ! Ils sont tellement sympas après que tout le monde les aime   :amour3:   Bon, ils ont bien sûr leurs petits défauts................ sur lesquels je ne m'étalerai pas, vous les connaissez    ::  

Mes chiens sont mal éduqués, pas obéissants malgré tous mes efforts (    ::   ), voleurs, sauteurs, trop démonstratifs mais surtout..... gentils, sociables, accueillants envers tous les humains et les canins ! Ils ont accepté d'agrandir leur meute au fur et à mesure sans sourciller et sans grognement, je parle de mes trois braques de Weimar qui ont accepté Norvége et puis tous les autres jusqu'à Aladine    ::  

Beaucoup de mes amies ont tremblé avant chacune de mes adoptions..... eh bien non, j'ai des chiens bordéliques mais adorables  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  "

Donc j'en reviens à l'ancêtre de Maman, histoire de vous divertir    ::   Mais ça fera l'objet d'un autre post parce que ça bloque, il faut croire que je jacasse trop !!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Attends Fabienne, je vais te raconter l'histoire du sèche-cheveux dans le moteur : tu pourras te vanter que tu connais des Belges hors du commun    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Alors : le sèche-cheveux... Quand il pleuvait ou qu'il avait fait humide, l'ancêtre ne voulait pas démarrer donc Maman séchait le moteur avec ce qu'elle avait à sa disposition et une belle rallonge électrique parce que sa maison n'est pas à front de rue comme la mienne    ::    J'ai ravalé un gros fou-rire quand l'acheteur a découvert la pièce parce que Maman ne s'en était pas vantée la voiture ayant été réparée depuis : Maman a énormément investi dans l'ancêtre, de quoi s'acheter une voiture neuve mais elle ne voulait pas m'écouter... donc oui, l'ancêtre est en très bon état de marche malgré son grand âge    ::  

Aujourd'hui nous sommes allées chercher le nouveau carrosse    ::   ::   ::    Comme il avait plu, je n'ai pas pris Scarlett de peur qu'elle ne salisse déjà la belle auto !

A la sortie du garage, j'ai cru que Maman se prenait un poteau avant d'arriver en rue... à cause d'un type mal garé   :ange2:   Nous nous dirigeons vers la première pompe à essence et on prend un de mes itinéraires pour rejoindre la chaussée... pas de chance, une des rues était en travaux, Maman doit attendre qu'une voiture en sens inverse soit passée et elle caaaaaaaale    ::    Au bout de la rue, juste au moment de tourner, elle re-caaaaaaaale    ::  

Là, je commençais à être un peu gênée    ::    mais le pire nous attendait !!!!!!

A la pompe, pas moyen d'ouvrir le bouchon du réservoir   :niais:   Il faut tourner la clé dans le sens inverses des aiguilles d'une montre nous avaient-ils dit et montré (en vitesse) au garage. Je vais à l'intérieur demander au monsieur qui tient la caisse s'il ne peut pas venir nous aider (on n'a pas du tout l'air bête dans des circonstances pareilles), il y avait la file donc j'attends mon tour pour lui expliquer le problème (je n'allais quand même pas mettre tout le monde au courant    ::   ) pendant que Maman étudiait le mode d'emploi à côté du fameux réservoir    ::   ::   ::    Le type de la pompe me dit que quelqu'un du snack (dans le même local) viendrait quand ils auraient fini les sandwiches   :ange2:   Etant à côté de l'animalerie où je suis connue comme un vieux sou, je suis allée demander de l'aide parce que je m'angoissais quand même un peu, sachant que le champ était libre pour Scarlett à la maison    ::    Donc quelqu'un de l'animalerie est venu de même que le pompiste, à eux deux ils nous ont ouvert le réservoir comme une fleur.... mais on n'a toujours pas compris comment ça fonctionne, il ne faut quand même pas avoir fait Sciences Po pour ouvrir un réservoir de voiture    ::  

Maman a encore calé trois fois avant d'arriver chez moi    ::  

Bon, elle reçoit sa nouvelle plaque d'immatriculation demain matin donc elle doit retourner au garage et elle signalera ses "calages" et redemandera comment on ouvre le réservoir    ::  

Le coup de la panne d'essence m'est arrivé avec une nouvelle voiture : j'étais toute fière de mon achat    ::   Au garage ils me disent que je ne dois pas oublier de faire le plein mais je pensais quand même pouvoir faire 10 km !!! Ben non... 5 km plus tard, la belle commence à brouter et me voilà sur le côté EN PANNE D'ESSENCE   :niais:   Je ne vous raconte pas la honte    ::    J'ai téléphoné à un copain pour qu'il aille m'acheter un bidon d'essence et qu'il me rejoigne sur la voie rapide    ::

----------


## hitchcock

Peut-être que ta maman avait l'habitude du vieil embrayage du vieux carrosse? tu as essayé toi-même?
Le bouchon de carburant...ah là...ils sont tous différents. Tu as demandé de l'aide en étant ridicule? bienvenue...  :bulldog: 

J'ai fait fureur au Canada (parking extéreur..début mars)...la neige au niveau de la taille..impossible de démarrer le carrosse..un gos beau tout neuf..j'ai alpagué plusieurs messieurs....qui n'ont pas réussi à comprendre mon problème tellement c'était stupide: avec la boîte auto, il fallait avoir gardé le frein de parking pour actionner le démarreur..Evidemment j'avais déjà desserré ce fichu frein, toujours prête à décoller moa...
Alors pour les hontes...impossible n'est pas belge, pas français etc...

----------


## walabette

Et Scarlett ? elle a fait des dégats pendant ton absence ou elle a calé elle aussi ?

Pôv' bête quand même, obligée de rester à la maison pendant que môman se promène. Futée comme elle est, elle aurait su l'ouvrir ce satané réservoir !!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Non, pas de bêtises !!! Même pas drôle    ::

----------


## pionpion

::   ::    elle a de la suite dans les idées ta maman, j'avais encore jamais entendu ça utiliser le sèche-cheveux pour sécher le moteur    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne l'ai jamais vue faire sinon j'aurais immortalisé ça en photo    ::

----------


## sirev59

oui oui scarlett se fait tirer l'oreille par sa moman  :grrr: 
pauvre petite !!!

quand à capucine , elle y va au charme   :ange2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

j avoue le seche cheveux ben pour des belges vous etes assez malines j y aurai meme pas pensé que ca pouvait secher   mais bon a condition de pas en perdre un bout   quand au reservoir , moi aussi avec la c3 j ai bataillé ,j avais pas du tout ce systeme  sur mes autres voitures , elle a pris quoi comme 4 roues , bon allez dodo , aujourdh ui a été une dure journée la loulute de mon copain a été opérée , on attend les resultats des prelevements , ils ont ouverts mais on est a peine plus avancé (calculs renaux , polypes   ) j ai pas tout compris , j ai eu mon copain juste 10mn au telephone , il etait crevé ,( en plus il a sa seance de chimio lundi , j  espere que la puce ira bien ,parce que lui il a  quelques jours assez durs apres la chimio 
mon gros me parait de plus en plus fatigué   il marche presque plus , il boite enfin il envoie la patte arriere  gauche vers l avant , on dirait qu il peut pas la poser comme il veut , j essaierai d aller au veto mardi , j ai des horaires tres compliqués en ce moment et je dois aussi attendre que mes sous rentre   petard c est pas facile 
je sais pas comment vous faites je vous admire autant de loulous c est vraiment du boulot a plein temps

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

J'ai repondu hier mais mon message n'est a priori pas passer    ::  
Ben si chinooka je me proposai gentillement   :ange2: 
Comme vous  accueillez des chiens de partout lol je voulais me rendre utile  :hein: 
Je passe par la belgique c'est vrai et si je risque pas de me perdre   ::    je ferai (si le temps me le permet   ::   )
Un petit tour par chez vous rencontrer la plus grande amie des animaux belge   ::  
Oui vu la meute j'ai interai a sortir une tenu de combat   :lol2: 
Je regarde deja quand je pars pasque vu que maman est a l'hopital depuis deux mois c'est   :hum: 
Je vais travailler et en rentrant je regarde ou est Waterloo par raport a mon chemin    ::  
Comment vas la belle aladine? Moin peureuse???
 :bisous2:   a vous   :bisous3:  A la meute
A plus tard

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

::   Il est mal placer je voulais le mettre plus bas   :bouletjour:  désolée

----------


## Chinooka

Par le passé, vous avez déjà vu des photos du studio de Norvège :



Il se trouvait dans ma chambre mais je l'ai descendu, me disant que ça devrait plaire à Aladine et en effet, elle l'adore ! Elle ne s'y est pas trompée puisqu'il y a un de mes fameux gros coussins dans le coussin, bien plus confortable que le bête coussin du panier    ::   Hier soir j'ai constaté qu'il était devenu un studio pour deux    ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Il se trouvait dans ma chambre mais je l'ai descendu, me disant que ça devrait plaire à Aladine et en effet, elle l'adore ! Elle ne s'y est pas trompée puisqu'il y a un de mes fameux gros coussins dans le *coussin*, bien plus confortable que le bête coussin du panier     Hier soir j'ai constaté qu'il était devenu un studio pour deux


gros coussin dans le *studio* bien sûr    ::

----------


## siju

C'est trop mignon   :amour3:   Elle s'adapte la belle Aladine dis donc !!    ::    Et "apparemment" elle a une bonne influence sur Scarlett non? (on peut rêver   :fou:  )

Dis-moi Chinooka, ces superbes paniers (ou petites maisons) tu trouves ça où? Je me souviens que tu l'as noté quelque part dans "l'histoire" mais je n'arrive plus à le retrouver. Si tu peux m'en indiquer le prix aussi ce serait super   :merci:   Même si c'est en Belgique ce n'est pas grave, ma belle-soeur remonte fin mai début juin, elle pourrait nous en ramener un (comme elle nous ramène des pralines Irsi   :lol2:  )
Bonne journée à toi et à la troupe !

----------


## Chinooka

Siju, tu en trouves sur des sites comme polytrans mais je ne sais pas à quel prix...  Celle-ci, je l'avais achetée dans une petite expo en Belgique où j'étais allée avec Satine : chic et pas cher... par la suite j'ai évidemment regretté amèrement de ne pas avoir pris tout le stock    ::    Je l'avais payée 60 ou 70 euros (ça fait longtemps), ce qui est vraiment donné parce qu'elle est grande comme tu le vois !

J'en ai une encore plus grande (je ne recule devant rien, tu as dû le constater   :lol2:  ) achetée au Paris Dog Show la veille du jour où j'ai adopté Norvège... le double du prix de la première, 140 euros !!! Elle rentrait tout juste dans ma voiture... j'avais eu un moment de panique, je me voyais déjà devoir laisser le beau studio en France et je me maudissais d'avoir toujours les yeux plus grand que le ventre    ::    Il est vrai que tout coûte plus cher en expo en France par rapport aux expos belges, les Français qui viennent en Belgique font toujours des provisions énormes... y'a pas que moi qui achète en grande quantité   ::  

Les chiens sont comme les enfants, ils adorent avoir leur petite cabane au Canada !

Si tu veux, je peux te vendre la plus grande à un bon prix ? Je ne l'utiliserai plus parce qu'elle prend trop de place dans ma maison déjà bien remplie... et j'ai déjà les gros coussins, le petit studio, les paniers, les happy houses, les canapés, mon lit que je partage...    ::   , etc. ! Encore faut-il que ta belle-soeur puisse la caser dans sa voiture   :ange2:   Ca se replie complètement, c'est donc tout plat mais la longueur est là !

----------


## F ET F

Le nouveau studio d'Aladine est bien confortable... et en plus,  elle peut accueillir une copine... 

Tout semble bien paisible chez toi Régine.

Bonne journée.

----------


## siju

Oh Chinooka ça ce serait super !!!! Pour le transport, j'espère que ça ne posera pas de problème. En fait ma belle-soeur monte et redescend en avion, elle loue une voiture en Belgique, fait des provisions et largue tout à nos amis qui descendent juste après; eux ont un grand 4x4 (on l'appelle l'autocar). Donc si elle arrive à faire Waterloo - Perwez avec "la chose" dans la voiture de location .... le tour est joué. Je t'enverrai les dates exactes et on échangera les coordonnées par mp si tu veux bien.
Un tout grand merci déjà !

----------


## vmmiss

adorable les deux ensemble  :amour:

----------


## Thasseda

up  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## Chinooka

> adorable les deux ensemble  :amour:


Oui mais... qu'est-ce qui se prépare   :ange2:  ? j'aurais préféré qu'Aladine se lie d'amitié avec une plus sage que Scarlett, avec ma douce Satine par exemple    ::

----------


## Michèle B

je trouve que c'est calme en ce moment chez toi Chinooka 
on s'ennuie

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme tu as dû être heureuse de voir les deux nénettes ensembles
De vrais anges   ::   ::

----------


## walabette

> je trouve que c'est calme en ce moment chez toi Chinooka 
> on s'ennuie


Je me suis fait la même réflexion hier soir    ::  

Le fan club est sans pitié   :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## manhattan

> Envoyé par Michèle B
> 
> je trouve que c'est calme en ce moment chez toi Chinooka 
> on s'ennuie
> 
> 
> Je me suis fait la même réflexion hier soir    
> 
> Le fan club est sans pitié   :lol2:  :lol2:


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

on commence a s'ennuyer ferme   ::  

ou alors un tsunami se prepare  :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

> ou alors un tsunami se prepare  :lol2:


En effet, j'ai appris à me méfier des eaux dormantes, ça ne donne jamais rien de bon quand ils sont trop sages    ::  

D'ailleurs Scarlett a démonté mes barricades entre le salon et la salle à manger où j'entrepose toutes mes bonnes affaires... je suppose qu'elle voulait y mettre un peu d'ordre... à sa manière    ::    Mais le problème, c'est que nous n'avons pas tout à fait les mêmes notions du rangement    ::

----------


## vmmiss

> Envoyé par vmmiss
> 
> adorable les deux ensemble  :amour:
> 
> 
> Oui mais... qu'est-ce qui se prépare   :ange2:  ? j'aurais préféré qu'Aladine se lie d'amitié avec une plus sage que Scarlett, avec ma douce Satine par exemple


c'est peut être elle qui aura une bonne influence sur ta diablesse    ::  
vivement qu'on puisse la voir te faire un calin    ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Deux des p'tits Bretons de Breton ont fugué hier matin et ne sont toujours pas revenus    ::    Je mets le lien au cas où vous connaîtriez du monde par là qui pourrait l'aider parce qu'il y a beaucoup de bois dans son coin, pas facile de parcourir de grandes étendues toute seule :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t325038-ti ... bambou#top

----------


## Chinooka

Ils sont retrouvés !!!




> ILS SONT DE RETOUR!!!!!!    
> 
> Je viens d'avoir Breton au téléphone et ils sont de retour à la maison !! Récupéré dans la banlieue de Strasbourg à environ 40 km!!!
> 
> Elle viendra donner des nouvelles mais pour le moment elle souffle et enlève tous les tiques aux crapules!!
> 
> On peut souffler les filles!!


Si vous en avez l'occasion, regardez 30 Millions d'Amis à 12h50 sur FR3 aujourd'hui, on y verra le petit Goupil de Verdun :




> *
> n'oubliez pas c'est demain samedi  l'émission de 30 millions d'amis dont voici le sommaire 
> http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/france3/*
> 
> http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/france3/

----------


## MARATHONMAN

OUF   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::   merci Régine d avoir eu une pensée pour mes loulous sur le ost de tes anges   ::  
cela fait un moment vacances obligent que je n avais pas suivi leurs histoires 
oui un peu trop calme  Méfiance ils doivent fourbir leurs armes    ::  
au moins les tiens ne   ::   pas 
 :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:  a toute l équipe

----------


## Chinooka

Anne, ma soeur Anne ne vois-tu rien venir ? 

 ::

----------


## walabette

Cette bouille !!    :Embarrassment: k: 

C'est son portrait dans le cadre au-dessus ?

----------


## vmmiss

petite bouille   :amour:   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> C'est son portrait dans le cadre au-dessus ?


Non, c'est Capucine    ::

----------


## sirev59

trop drôle cette tête qui dépasse pour voir aux alentours ce qui de passe    ::   ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

la tronche de cake

----------


## Chinooka

Je l'ai aussi dans une autre couleur si vous voulez    ::

----------


## poppo

Suis morte de    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Il est où Barbe Bleu?   ::

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::   ::    :  :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

Barbe-Bleue est ici, il partage aussi le studio avec Aladine    ::    à condition qu'elle ne lui pique pas sa nouvelle baballe   :eyebrows:

----------


## vidau fabienne

un carton avec un trou devant et dessus aurait couté moins cher   tetes qui zont

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ils pourraient en avoir un chacun   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Trop mimi les filles de la maison  :amour3:

----------


## walabette

Heu ...... et Aladine sort parfois de son palace ? 
Madame dort ou fait le guet mais reste dans son 4 étoiles on dirait, ou alors maman Régine l'empêche de sortir   :hein: 

Capucine et Aladine sont terribles ! des chiens-périscopes !!!

----------


## siju

J'adore "les chiens-périscopes" !!!    :Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::  

Chez Chinooka ... au paradis des chiens !
Et la nouvelle baballe ... ça c'est de la baballe !! J'ai pas osé montrer ça aux miens, ils m'auraient bouffé l'écran !  :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

> Ils pourraient en avoir un chacun


Si chacun devait avoir son studio, il faudrait que j'achète un château pour pouvoir tous les caser, ma modeste demeure est déjà fort remplie    ::  

Chiens-périscopes    ::  

Aladine continue de passer son temps dans son studio mais quand je suis à la cuisine, elle fait des sorties au jardin avec les autres. Il faudra encore du temps pour que je puisse faire des photos au jardin parce que l'appareil photo lui fait fort peur. Elle passe la nuit sur un gros coussin au salon.

Elle reste fort craintive et toujours sur ses gardes mais quand mon bricoleur est venu, elle venait se réfugier près de moi... entre deux maux, il faut choisir le moindre    ::  

Au début je lui donnais quatre gamelles par jour mais elle s'est bien habituée au rythme de deux gamelles matin et soir comme les autres. Elle ne mangeait que le soir, elle a compris que si elle ne mangeait pas le matin (au lever et un peu plus tard si elle n'a pas voulu manger), elle devait attendre le soir. Le matin elle est marrante parce qu'elle a du mal à démarrer mais si elle voit que je viens rechercher la gamelle, elle se dépêche de la dévorer !

A l'instant, dans le studio avec Capucine cette fois   :amour4:

----------


## vidau fabienne

bon ben deja tu sais qu elle aime tes loulous , les gris les blancs , les poilus , madame est partageuse ,  quand a toi ben elle doit t aimer mais elle attend que tu rentres te mettre en boule dans son studio pour te le prouver  tu diras aux loulous de prendre la photo ce jour la

----------


## Chinooka

Ah oui la baballe ! J'avais demandé à Maman de m'acheter le stock chez Aldi (il n'en restait que 4 ou 5    ::   ), elles sont géniales : très dures, très solides et elles font un couinement qui amuse beaucoup les poilus ! Igloo en est fou et Scarlett s'est mise à courir après la baballe pour la première fois depuis qu'elle est chez moi !!! La prochaine fois qu'il y en a, je refais un stock : je vous les recommande vivement !

----------


## vidau fabienne

a aldi j avais acheté les biscuits pour chien   et un ou 2 jouets mais y avait pas ses balles

----------


## breton67

je veux voir les photos quand tu te mettras dans le studio comme dit Fabienne ça vaudra des pépites    ::  
les balles ça m interesse vu que mes monstres rien ne leur résiste 
il n y a pas longtemps j avais trouvé la balle avec un trou pour metre une croquette cela a amuse Tibou un petit moment   ::    mais il a fini par bouffer la balle et la croquette bien sur aussi  :demon:

----------


## vidau fabienne

moi je veux voir la photo du lévrier extraordinaire d isabelle dans le studio , la c est plus qu un periscope le bonhomme , faudra nous refaire une petite serie de ton geant   sur un post 
breton t as vu louna si elle a l air cool   petite mére

----------


## Chinooka

> moi je veux voir la photo du lévrier extraordinaire d isabelle dans le studio , la c est plus qu un periscope le bonhomme


Ca c'est sûr ! avec leur long cou de girafe, les lévriers sont des périscopes grand format    ::  

Isabelle, où as-tu commandé ton studio ? Ils adorent tous le studio, ils y sont tous allés. C'est comme les gosses qui aiment les cabanes ! Il y avait aussi les happy houses qu'ils aiment beaucoup mais mon animalerie n'en vend plus malheureusement et puis ça prend assez bien de place. Entre tous les grands dodos douillets des poilus, il devient assez difficile de circuler chez moi   :lol2: 

Pour les balles, ce n'est pas un article courant chez Aldi, c'était la première fois qu'il y en avait.

Moi dans le studio ? mes vieux os ne se plient plus aussi facilement    :eyebrows:

----------


## breton67

::   le plus dur ce ne doit pas etre d y rentrer mais d en ressortir   ::   ::

----------


## dadache

chinooka tu met un peu d'huile aux articulations et tu te glisse dans le studio ça devrait se faire tout seul 
mais tu prevois tout de meme quelqu'un pour t'en sortir au cas ou    ::  

j'en ai un de studio comme ça "petit modele", je n'ai pas les memes chiens que toiet c'est vrai qu'ils s'y plaisent bien dedans je devrais la remettre tiens

----------


## Chinooka

Voilà une happy house    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

chez nous on a la tente de******** comment c est deja  la quesha un nom comme ca , tu l envoies en l air elle s ouvre toute seule , beaucoup moins chere surement , en mettant un pt tapis dessous

----------


## vidau fabienne

tente quechua  demontage instantané , pliage 15 sec

----------


## manhattan

tres jolies photos des loulous dans leurs tipis
je suis quand meme étonnée que Chinooka puisse les garder en si bon état   ::   avec des chiens si destructeurs......  :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## inti

> tres jolies photos des loulous dans leurs tipis
> je suis quand meme étonnée que Chinooka puisse les garder en si bon état    avec des chiens si destructeurs......  :lol2:  :lol2:


oui !    ::  

Je pense qu'elle doit sortir les belles choses que pour faire la photo et qu'après elle plie tout dans un placard fermé à 10 tours de clef !    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Détrompez-vous, les belles choses servent même en dehors des dimanches et jours fériés    ::    La preuve : deux happy houses ont perdu des papattes (dont une bien rongée), avec les deux il faudra que j'en refasse une   :lol2: 

Photos du jour : Aladine avait choisi Satine aujourd'hui   :kao3:

----------


## anniec

Qu'est-ce qu'elles sont belles et attendrissantes   :amour3:

----------


## dadache

c'est fou elle est toujour collée avec un chien aladine ça doit la rassurer cette pucette mais on la voit rarement debout toujour craintive beaucoup?

----------


## TENDRESSE

*J'adore!!!  :amour:  *

----------


## vmmiss

qu'elles sont mignonnes   :amour:   ::  
elle joue avec les autres aladine ou pas encore ?

----------


## walabette

Je trouve que cette meute est très très sage .... et dort beaucoup. J'vais pas tarder à penser qu'il y a des somnifères dans les gamelles du soir   :hein: 

Trève de plaisanterie, ils sont craquants comme ça   :amour:

----------


## F ET F

Quelles jolies photos ! Je ne me lasse pas de les regarder.

Ils sont tous aussi beaux les uns ou les unes que les autres ces chiens de chasse. 

Si gentils et si sages dans leurs petites maisons.

----------


## astings

C'est vrai qu'à les voir aussi sage   :ange2:  dans leur studio, on imagine mal les diablotins que tu nous décris   :suspect:  et qui nous font bien rire   :jesors:  .

----------


## Spirale

:kao3: 

Pour ceux qui aiment les grandes oreilles (et il semble qu'il y en ait plus d'un ici à baver devant ceux de Chinooka   ::   ), il y a un très bel ariégeois   :amour:  qui a été sauvé par le refuge de Beauregard dans la Nièvre, il y a presque deux mois, et qui attend une gentille famille
http://refugebeauregard.forumactif.com/ ... -ariegeois

----------


## Chinooka

Inti et Tendresse m'avaient passé le lien. C'est vrai que Perplexe vaut le détour !!!   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens ne se ruent pas sur les longues oreilles, ce sont vraiment des chiens en *or massif*   :kao3:

----------


## astings

Bonsoir Régine,
Regarde ce que mon amie a trouvé en pleine nature (en Corse). Ils était deux ,un male et une femelle. Tous les deux étaient dans un état épouvantable de maigreur,couvert de puces ,de tiques et avec une maladie de peau. La femelle est totalement traumatisée et fuyait dés qu'elle s'approchait,le male lui,se laissait caresser mais pas prendre. Elle voulait les prendre chez elle pour les soigner mais impossible de les faire monter dans la voiture. Alors la mort dans l'âme, elle leur a laissé des couvertures ,une gamelle avec de l'eau et une gamelle avec ses restes de repas . Elle est allé les voir tous les jours en sortant de son travail avec de la nourriture bourrée d'antibiotique (sur les conseils du véto) pendant à peu prés un mois. A chaque fois elle laissait le coffre de la voiture ouvert et elle rapprochait de plus en plus les gamelles. Le male a finit par monter dans le coffre mais la femelle impossible. Cependant ,il était impensable pour elle de laisser la femelle seule au milieu de nulle part.D'autant plus que lorsque le petit male (elle pense que c'est son fils) était dans le coffre ,elle a commencer à pleurer et à avancer vers la voiture mais sans vouloir y monter. Alors elle a eu l'idée de rouler trés doucement pour voir ce qu'elle allait faire. Et là, miracle,elle suivait la voiture( enfin elle pense qu'elle ne voulait pas laisser son fils). Mon amie a fait plus de 20 km à deux à l'heure (il n'y a qu'en Corse qu'on peut voir ça). Arrivée à sa maison, elle a laissé le potail ouvert et quand la chienne a vue son petit entré dans la maison ,elle a voulu le suivre. elle est donc entrée dans le jardin et depuis elle ne veut plus en ressortir ( pas folle la guêpe).
Au bout de 2 mois elle a accepté de rentrer à la maison ou elle a son canapé qu'elle partage avec son fils .Son fils est devenu extremement calin et sociable mais elle ,elle est restée trés sauvage sauf avec mon amie et son mari. Se sont les seules qui peuvent la carresser et lui faire des calins . Je pense qu'elle a du vivre des horreurs . Mais heureusement, leur calvaire est terminé car ils les ont adopté tous les deux.Voila les photos de ces deux beautés aprés 1 an de soinset d'amour

Le male qui d'aprés le véto avait 6/7 mois quand elle l'a recueilli





La femelle (de loin)




les deux sur LEUR canapé

----------


## poppo

J'en ai les larmes aux yeux! Ton amie est une grande dame Astings!   ::   Ses "enfants" sont des   :amour3:  !!

----------


## Chinooka

Mais quelles merveilles   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 

Quelle énorme chance ils ont eue de croiser ton amie et aussi qu'elle puisse les adopter tous les deux !!!

Tu vois, après un an la femelle est encore sauvage ! Capucine a mis 8 mois avant de se laisser approcher par Maman et je pense qu'on est parti pour des mois avec Aladine.

Pour les photos, je ne peux en faire qu'à l'intérieur parce que si elle est au jardin et qu'elle me voit (surtout avec l'appareil photo qui lui fait fort peur), elle rentre à toute allure dans son studio ! Elle ne va au jardin que si je suis à la cuisine, et encore en me surveillant par la porte vitrée ! Je n'avais jamais vu un chien aussi craintif !!! Mais je ne m'impatiente pas, on a la vie devant nous    ::    L'essentiel est qu'elle ne risque plus rien, qu'elle mange bien et qu'elle s'entende avec ses copains/copines. Elle et Scarlett ont passé toute la soirée côte à côte dans le studio   :amour4: 

Siju, les dimensions du studio sont : 105 x 65 x 75. A titre indicatif, le studio dans la véranda : 90 x 60 x 70.

Demain je chercherai une photo du grand studio.

Bonne nuit les filles    ::

----------


## siju

Bonjour tout le monde    ::  
Moi aussi j'ai eu une petite larme au coin de l'oeil en lisant l'histoire de l'amie d'astings    ::  

Chinooka, c'est ok pour moi, tu me dis pour la suite.
Plein de câlins aux 4 pattes (avec un en plus pour Aladine     ::    )

----------


## TENDRESSE

* Cette histoire est très émouvante, Asting.   
Ces Griffons Bleu de Gascogne sont magnifiques et quelle chance pour eux 
de rencontrer des personnes au grand coeur.  :amour:*

----------


## siju

J'ai oublié, je voulais vous dire ... nous aussi, nous avons une "longues zoreilles" même si elle est croisée trotinette, tram électrique    ::

----------


## kettygriffon

C'est avec beaucoup d'émotion que j'ai lu l'issue heureuse de ces deux magnifiques griffons bleus, combien hélas errent perdus dans les montagnes ... merci à cette personne formidable dont l'acharnement et la patience  auront   permis de  les sauver   :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## astings

Mes amis adorent les animaux (on est pas amis pour rien) mais si vous saviez comme on s'est moqué d'eux . Certains leur disent que la maison n'est pas faite pour les chiens . Heureusement se sont des gens trés calmes qui se fichent totalement des commentaires odieux . Il y en a qui ont menacé ma copine car elle nourrit les pauvres chats  errants . Chez elle 5 chats se sont installés dans un coin de la terrasse qu'elle a aménagée pour tous ceux qui veulent s'y abriter et manger à vonlonté .Il y a en qui ont voulu leur racheter les chiens pour la chasse,vous imaginez leurs réponses "fleuries".
Le problème,c'est qu'en Corse du sud, il n'y a aucune structure  prévue ni pour les chiens ni pour les chats. Seul Martine de SOS décharge se démène et sauve ce qu'elle peut sauver. Mais c'est une tache imense et si quelque un peuvent l'aider , ce serait bien.Il n'y a pas de petits dons.

----------


## siju

Tes amis ont d'autant plus de mérite astings ! Aimer et aider les animaux dans un milieu aussi hostile c'est    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh les 2 loulous   le fils a une bouille   comme tu dis y a qu en corse qu on peut rouler a 2 a l heure , j ai fait ca en suivant un loulou qui marchait au milieu de la route , si je m arretais il etait en panique totale , j ai prefere le suivre au moins  jusqu a la fin de la gde nationale avec mes warnings  , je te dis pas les gens    au bout de 3 kms il a fini par prendre un pt chemin sur la droite , bon je l avais deja croisé plusieurs fois sur cette route mais c etait la 1 ere fois qu il etait au mileu 

siju , ta pétrolette a une bouille d enfer aussi   , je crois voir qu elle aussi se couche en mode crapaud

----------


## Chinooka

Siju, elle est belle ta pépette   :amour3: 

Il est vrai que la PA doit être très difficile à faire en Corse, ils ne sont pas aidés   :|   Je suis le post du beau petit Doumé, hélas...    ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai retrouvé une photo du grand studio, là ils pourraient même se mettre à trois    ::

----------


## breton67

pétard comme dirait FABIE meme les sdf se sentiraient dans un un trois étoiles   :amour3: 
ils ne sont vraiment pas gatés les loulous

----------


## Tekenn74

Voilà une adepte du studio de plus!!! Je t'ai copié chinooka, studio reçu hier, installé et adopté dans la foulée!!

Mes chiennes te disent merci!!    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Chinooka

Si ça fait le bonheur de tes fifilles, c'est super ! Je vais finir par prendre des actions ou demander une commission au fabricant de studios    ::

----------


## sirev59

est ce que les studios peuvnt s'empiler ??  :humour:

----------


## Chinooka

> Le "studio" est arrivé aujourd'hui.
> 
> La seule à s'y mettre pour l'instant, c'est notre petite pointer Sissi. Les autres s'en désinteressent completement.


Il y en a au moins une qui apprécie les bonnes choses    ::  




> est ce que les studios peuvnt s'empiler ??  :humour:


Oui oui, on peut les empiler mais il faut fournir l'échelle pour ceux d'en haut    ::

----------


## poppo

Je me l'imagine.....un "Dogtower" Aladanie en bas, Scarlette au milieu, Capucine en haut.....et Regine qui monte et qui descend, qui monte et qui descend , qui monte et qui descend.......;   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oh oui !!! la Dogtower de Waterloo City...    ::

----------


## breton67

ce n est plus un livre que je vais réclamer ,mais un film histoire de rigoler les longues soirées d hiver    ::   ::

----------


## poppo

> ce n est plus un livre que je vais réclamer ,mais un film histoire de rigoler les longues soirées d hiver



Il remportera la Palme d'Or au festival de Cannes!!!   ::

----------


## siju

... et le prix du public !!   ::

----------


## Grandsoleil

FIGARO 1 an frere de FLASH et OHE



FLASH 1 an



 OHE helas dcd à l'age de 6 mois il vit au paradis en compagnie de tous ses copains chiens / chats et   chatons    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    et norvege la douceur j'en profite pour leur rendre hommage




CANELLE age indefini a été martyrisee

----------


## Chinooka

Z'avez vu les cop's ?    ::  

Je ne me connaissais pas d'affinités avec Grandsoleil mais je suis extrêmement flattée qu'elle connaisse et suive le topic de Norvège    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hitchcock

C'est une erreur, le titre n'est même plus le tien. Il y a dû y avoir un mélange avec un autre post  :hein2:

----------


## Grandsoleil

[quote="Chinooka"]Z'avez vu les cop's ?    ::  

Je ne me connaissais pas d'affinités avec Grandsoleil mais je suis extrêmement flattée qu'elle connaisse et suive le topic de Norvège    ::   ::   ::   ::  

ben je me suis dit que comme vous  t'invitez  sur mes postes je devais vous  rendre la pareille et comme vous avez ecrit que vous  adorez les chiens de chasse     :Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

et puis ces chiens c'est une histoire tellement magnifique vous la connaissez ? ??

 ils sont tellement beaux que j'ai pensé que vous alliez adorer   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :hein2: 

je connais les posts des chiens puisque c'est le theme de ce forum    :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2:  et puis je rends toujours hommages aux animaux disparus c'est une marque de respect pour ces  pauvres betes      :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu: 

j'ai encore d'autres photos je vous les posterai prochainement

----------


## Chinooka

Isabelle, je constate que Sissi n'est pas aussi partageuse qu'Aladine    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Grandsoleil, en effet j'adore les chiens de chasse et ceux-là sont très beaux   :amour3: 

Mais disons que les personnes qui ont diffamé une de mes amies pendant des mois et des mois et pas plus tard qu'il y a quelques jours sur ce même forum ne sont pas les bienvenues chez Norvège    ::  

J'ai énormément de respect pour les humains et les animaux mais pas pour les gens qui diffament à tout va.

----------


## hitchcock

Ah tout s'explique




> comme vous t'invitez sur mes postes


C'est sûrement un gros coup de fatigue du samedi soir    ::  

Alors soyez raisonnables les filles..au lit!   :dodo:

----------


## Grandsoleil

pardon petite erreur de frappe dans le message precedent :  il fallait lire "vous inviter" le tutoiement n'est pas de mise 
bien entendu



 :etonne2:  :etonne2:  :etonne2:  :etonne2:  :etonne2: 


 :hein2:   ::    ??  je me borne à  diffuser des animaux en detresse et  leur rendre hommage   









ils sont superbes  n'est ce pas et ils ont ete si bien eleves c'est un vrai regal 

bon je ne vais pas parasiter le forum de la belle norvege la douceur (dommage j'avais encore tellement de belles photos à poster ..) je respecte trop les animaux vivants ou morts quelqu'ils soient  pour porter prejudice à norvege 

et puis elle est au ciel avec nos derniers disparus alors place aux  hommages   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

c'était juste pour vous les presenter ça aurait eté  dommage que vous  passiez à cote de telles beautees    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Grandsoleil

oups decidement les doigts ripent :   ::   ::  

il fallait lire :  vous vous invitez 

cette fois c'est la bonne  MDR c'est sans doute l'emotion    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> :hein2:     ??  je me borne à  diffuser des animaux en detresse et  leur rendre hommage


Ah bon ? Vous êtes certaine que vous vous bornez à diffuser des animaux en détresse et leur rendre hommage ???

*Val et l'ADAP, ça ne vous dit rien ???*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Grandsoleil

oh je l'avais zappée celle là  superbe la petite non?   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

Bientôt une 2e Dogtower chez Isabelle   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Chinooka

> Envoyé par Chinooka
> 
> Isabelle, je constate que Sissi n'est pas aussi partageuse qu'Aladine   
> 
> 
> Profitant que Sissi etait sortie du studio pour aller boire un verre, Galga Luisa s'y est introduite puis s'y est carrément installée.
> 
> Qui va à la chasse perd sa place !


Héhéhé !!! Bientôt chacun voudra avoir son studio, tu devras faire comme moi : vider le stock pour satisfaire tout le monde   :lol2:

----------


## siju

Coucou Chinooka
Ben moi les studios .... je les attends toujours   :hein2:   Pas rapide Z***us sur ce coup-là  Dès que je les aurais je mettrai des photos (et du panier orange et vert aussi    ::    )
Heuu comme je me sentais un peu gênée de squatter une fois ici, une fois chez breton    ::    j'ai loué un ptit 2 pièces dans la galerie photo    ::  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t326877-ps ... st-arrivee
Caresses à tous les poilus et    ::    aux 2 pattes

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Siju ! Je viens de passer ma commande    ::  

Je m'empresse d'aller voir ton nouveau topic, mais franchement ça ne m'avait pas dérangée que tu mettes la photo de ta petite beauté    ::

----------


## babou.7

Ce qui est génial quand on zappe quelques semaines ce topic c'est qu'on a des pages et des pages à lire après et quelle merveillle   ::  

Moi qui pensais que tu voulais rester à 6 chiens   ::   en même ça aurait été criminel de ne pas l'accueillir   ::   Elle est magnifique  :amour3:  heureusement que j'ai les miens sinon, je viendrais bien tous te les dognapper  :lol2: 

Voilà, j'ai rattrapé mon retard : Titi et la baie vitrée, la cuisine sponsorisée par contrex   ::   , tes weimars shootés à l'occasion d'une séance photo et version très détendus dans le canapé   ::  

Si un jour tu fais des badges avec écrit "I love Chinooka's family", je t'en achète un direct  :alcool:  :bisous2:

----------


## Chinooka

> Galga Luisa ne veut plus libérer le studio (J'y suis, j'y reste"      ) et Sissi fait la tête.   
> 
> Un second studio arrivera bientôt ....


Et bientôt un troisième, et un quatrième, etc.....   ::  

Coucou Babou. Eh oui, comme tu vois.... je n'ai pas pu résister ! Ca fait deux mois que la belle est là et elle est toujours aussi discrète ! Mais bon, je n'espère pas non plus qu'elle donne de la voix parce que les bleus, c'est quelque chose d'assez unique, en Belgique on n'est pas habitué à ces émissions très sonores    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce sera un vrai village ou même une ville chez toi    ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'imagine déjà le village des irréductibles Gaulois    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Eh bien, Zooplus c'est Lucky Luke : ils tirent plus vite que leur ombre !!! Lundi j'avais commandé des studios en promo... (je vous explique après) et des coussins vert et orange, une partie de ma commande est déjà arrivée de France ce matin !!! C'est une entreprise sérieuse    :Embarrassment: k: 

J'ai racheté des studios parce que le salon fait fort bordélique avec les coussins et les paniers, avec les studios ça fera mieux rangé    ::    Finalement c'est chez moi qu'il y aura le village gaulois    ::  

Qu'on ne me dise plus que les chiens ne font pas la différence entre les mets qu'on leur sert. Hier j'ai acheté des tonnes de sardines fraîches en promo (tout juste si je n'ai pas ramené le chalutier en prime    ::   ) : il fallait voir l'air    ::    de Chinook !!! Ce matin, c'est Igloo qui a    ::    sur sa gamelle. Satine, Capucine, Scarlett et Aladine aiment beaucoup, ouf   :essuie:   sinon mon idée de sardines faisait un gros plouf dans l'eau et il ne me restait plus qu'à en manger pendant un an avant qu'elles ne repartent à la nage   ::    J'ai eu du mal à caser mes provisions de sardines au congel mais j'y suis arrivée, je ne sais pas comment    ::  

A la poissonnerie, la serveuse s'étonnait de la quantité que je prenais et m'a demandé si je les faisais au BBQ. Je lui ai répondu "je n'ose pas vous dire pour qui elles sont..." et à voix mi-basse, je lui dis que c'est pour mes toutous, que c'est le prix de la viande que je leur achète et que ça les change de leur petit ordinaire de temps en temps. Là-dessus une dame à côté de moi me dit "mais madame, il faut oser le dire : c'est magnifique de soigner ses chiens comme ça plutôt que de les abandonner" et j'ai répondu : "oh rassurez-vous je ne les abandonne jamais, j'ai plutôt tendance à les récupérer"    ::    Et nous voilà à casser du sucre sur le dos des abandonneurs en choeur en plein Carouf !

Bon je vais aménager le village, je me réjouis de voir leur tête parce qu'ils adorent tout ce qui est nouveau  et ils veulent essayer tout de suite    ::

----------


## r'is27

Fais gaffe qu'avec leur village gaulois, ils ne se mettent pas à fabriquer de la potion magique    ::

----------


## fabi37

Comme toujours Régine tu es   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pour être aussi diaboliques, je pense qu'ils ont déjà pris la potion magique    ::  

Fabienne, je t'envoie un mail ! Austral va bien ?

----------


## babou.7

C'est malin, maintenant, je vais être suspendu au topic pour voir les photos des sutdios  :danse: 

Déjà que suite aux photos d'Isabelle P et de ses dodos marron xxl de chez zoo+, j'ai craqué maintenant, je sens que le salon va héberger des petits studios  :lol2:  j'aime bien les happy house, vous savez pas où on peut en trouver ?

----------


## Chinooka

Mon animalerie ne vend plus de happy houses, c'est dommage parce que j'aurais eu des amateurs !

Où sont les photos d'Isabelle ?

----------


## babou.7

Houlala, j'avais vu ça dans la galerie photos, son lévrier en avait d'ailleurs dépieuter un   ::   mais je ne saurai les retrouver, c'est la collection cozy mocca sur zoo+, j'en ai acheté 2 taille xxl, ils dorment à plusieurs là dedans, chiens, chats même moi je m'y mets pour leur faire des câlins !
De toutes façons, le salon ressemble + un dortoir qu'autre chose maintenant   ::

----------


## siju

Et moi je ne les ai toujours pas mes studios    ::    pffff partis de chez zoo+ le 16 et .... toujours rien ! En plus chuis sans apn jusqu'au moins samedi grrrrr

----------


## Chinooka

> Et moi je ne les ai toujours pas mes studios      pffff partis de chez zoo+ le 16 et .... toujours rien !


Il fallait les faire transiter par la Belgique, tu les aurais déjà    ::  

J'adore les protections qu'ils avaient mises dans les boîtes, il me faudra bien 20 sacs poubelle pour les évacuer : comme du papier bulle mais format XXXXXXXXXXXXXL  :lol2:

----------


## siju

> Il fallait les faire transiter par la Belgique, tu les aurais déjà


Hihi, le transporteur vient d'appeler ... il arrive    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Alors ? ils ne sont pas encore installés ?   :ange2:

----------


## siju

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii mais après fallait manger et j'avais le menuisier dans les pieds   :lol2: 
Et puis je t'ai dit, je suis sans apn jusqu'à samedi    ::  
Là ils l'ont essayé chacun à tour de rôle (celui du séjour), pour la chambre on verra ce soir   :hein2: 
Je vous tiens au courant    ::

----------


## breton67

:Embarrassment: k:  un vrai bonheur de voir que chez les autres aussi il y a du carnage    ::  
je mets la bourre dans les oreillers des loulous   :hein2:  c est   lavable et doux   ::  
toutes leurs peluches finissent de cette maniere    ::

----------


## siju

> k:  un vrai bonheur de voir que chez les autres aussi il y a du carnage


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   je me plaignais avant de venir sur rescue, depuis je me dis que mes fauves sont TRES sages (bien que depuis l'arrivée de Biscotte ...   :hein4:  )

----------


## Tekenn74

> Envoyé par siju
> 
> Et moi je ne les ai toujours pas mes studios      pffff partis de chez zoo+ le 16 et .... toujours rien !
> 
> 
> Il fallait les faire transiter par la Belgique, tu les aurais déjà    
> 
> J'adore les protections qu'ils avaient mises dans les boîtes, il me faudra bien 20 sacs poubelle pour les évacuer : comme du papier bulle mais format XXXXXXXXXXXXXL  :lol2:


J'occupe mes fils pendant un bon moment avce ses machins là, un cure dents et ils les font péter, ça prend moins  de place après!!    ::

----------


## Tekenn74

> k:  un vrai bonheur de voir que chez les autres aussi il y a du carnage    
> je mets la bourre dans les oreillers des loulous   :hein2:  c est   lavable et doux   
> toutes leurs peluches finissent de cette maniere


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   ::

----------


## fabi37

Comme je n'en au qu'un, il choisit lui même ses happy House   :Embarrassment: ops2:

----------


## fabi37

:boulet:   son studio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!et nous on dort dans son panier  :humour:   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> J'occupe mes fils pendant un bon moment avce ses machins là, un cure dents et ils les font péter, ça prend moins  de place après!!


J'y ai pensé comme petite distraction pour les monstres mais je n'ai pas envie d'imaginer le nettoyage des lieux après    ::    Ce n'est pas du papier bulle : ça y ressemble mais au lieu des bulles, ce sont des "tubes". En fait ça prenait presque toute la place dans la grande caisse !!! Et comme je suis très conservatrice, je me dis que ça peut toujours servir à quelqu'un pour un déménagement    ::  

Fabienne, un canapé pour lui tout seul avec l'oreiller assorti.... Austral est hors course, c'est un chien de luxe    ::   ::   ::  

J'ai un tissu presque semblable que je mets sur le canapé de la véranda quand j'ai des invités, j'aime beaucoup !

Mes deux derniers colis sont arrivés ce matin, je suis très contente de ma commande. Du coup j'ai reçu un mail avec d'autres promo mais je vais lever le pied pour le moment, là ils sont comblés   :lol2:

----------


## siju

T'as raison Chinooka, les grands tubes sont "légèrement" encombrants   :lol2:   mais je confirme que lors d'un déménagement c'est bien pratique pour les objets fragiles.
Moi il me manquait 1 colis de la première commande (le panier orange et vert), je leur ai signalé et ils m'ont de suite dit que soit il me remboursaient soit ils me le renvoyaient de suite (j'avais le choix). Apparemment c'est au niveau du transporteur que ça coince. Chapeau pour leur service clientèle ! 
Sinon, le studio du séjour est occupé comme la pluie ... par intermittence    ::

----------


## vmmiss

[quote=Isabelle P.]


> Houlala, j'avais vu ça dans la galerie photos, son lévrier en avait d'ailleurs dépieuter un    mais je ne saurai les retrouver,


Si c'est de ça dont tu voulais parler ..........


Vous avez vu ce carnage ....

[/quote:3rzgy47b]

quelle trombine a mourir de rire !!  :amour4:

----------


## breton67

::    j avais la meme ,de couverture ............elle n a pas tenu 8 jours 
Guen adore caler avec ses pattes et vas y que je tire avec les dents   :grrr:  :grrr:  unec deuxieme un peu plus claire a subi le meme sort la semaine d apres 
 :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## siju

Oupsss je me sens toute petite là-dedans !

----------


## CHARLY 71

Regine, je vois que le studio de Norvège fait des émules    ::     et sincèrement, cela me tente aussi.

Par contre, comment vont faire les humains pour circuler ensuite ??   :hein: 

Cela détend toujours autant de venir sur ce post magique. J'adore tous tes loulous, en particulier la sage Scarlett    ::

----------


## breton67

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  CHARLY    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## pionpion

> Je l'ai aussi dans une autre couleur si vous voulez


Elle est top cette photo

Vous faites du camping chez toi Chinooka ?  t'en as aussi un pour toi de ces jolis "studios" ?    ::

----------


## Chinooka

::    J'ai été assez bien occupée, mine de rien la meute occupe pas mal de mon temps. Je pourrais me simplifier la vie en ne donnant que des croquettes, mais ils attendent leur gamelle du soir avec tellement d'impatience que j'aurais mal au coeur de les en priver...   :bave: 

Je suppose que vous connaissez ce topic ? Même si vous ne proposez pas de photo, je vous conseille d'aller zieuter toutes les photos : c'est un régal pour les yeux !!!

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t327440-co ... s-vacances

J'ai proposé une photo de Scarlett pour l'Etang Bleu. Celles qui n'ont pas d'asso favorite peuvent voter pour ma photo à partir du 5 juin, cela profitera à ce refuge bien méritant    ::   Je n'oblige personne bien sûr !!!




> Am_Stram_Gram, je ne te copie pas : j'avais choisi ma photo avant de voir la tienne    
> 
> Coucou, c'est moi Scarlett       : il fait chaud, je vais me rafraîchir en faisant la chasse au canard, ça me changera de mes bêtises habituelles et môman sera contente    
> 
> 
> 
> *Je donnerai le nom de l'asso plus tard*


*Voilà, avec l'accord d'Esiocnarf j'ai choisi : l'Etang Bleu à Verdun*  ::

----------


## siju

Oufffff, je me disais ou bien tout le monde est parti en vacances sans prévenir    :Embarrassment: ops2:   ou bien je n'ai plus mes alertes !  Il faisait trop calme chez toi et chez breton !! Me voilà rassurée    ::  
Un vote de plus pour toi et esiocnarf .... parce que vous le valez bien !!    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Rassure-toi, les affaires reprennent !!! Ce midi je me suis absentée pendant une heure, j'ai pris le risque de ne pas emmener Scarlett qui a réussi à passer dans la salle à manger (il va falloir que j'installe aussi une cabine de douche entre le salon et la salle à manger comme à la cuisine    ::   ). Elle a cassé un grand porte-bougie en verre et s'est coupé un coussinet   :boulet: 

Rien de neuf sous le soleil, je vais lui remettre sa piscine avec le gros canard, ça l'occupera    ::

----------


## sirev59

ça y'est les affaires reprennent   :kao1:  :kao1: 

j'espère que sa coupure n'est pas trop grave  :eyebrows:

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Pauvre scarlette 
Je vais de se pas votez pour vous

----------


## MARATHONMAN

P[quote]auvre scarlette

c'EST POUR UNE ASSO OU UN REFUGE JE CROIS QU'IL FAUT VOTER  :hein2:

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Pour les photos mise sur le poste mais enfaite pas encore    :Embarrassment: ops2: 
Les votes se sera pour le 5 juin je ne manquerai pas de voter pour Chinooka et Scarlette 
Qui soutienne le refuge de l'etang bleu

----------


## Chinooka

Oui oui ! Je ne demande pas de voter pour ma vedette même si je la trouve belle malgré ses bêtises... je ne suis pas rancunière    ::    (il y a des photos bien plus belles que la mienne, j'adore ce topic !) mais de voter pour l'Etang Bleu qui le mérite vraiment    :Embarrassment: k:   J'ai hésité parce qu'il y a d'autres assos ou refuges qui le méritent tout autant mais il faut choisir et comme Esiocnarf est une de mes amies, j'ai choisi     ::    Ca n'enlève certainement  rien au mérite d'autres assos ou refuges !!!

On parle toujours de Scarlett mais Igloo n'est pas mal non plus dans son genre     :Stick Out Tongue: an:   Hier soir j'étais sur le point de me coucher (j'avais déjà retiré mes lunettes, c'est pour dire), Igloo et Satine avaient déjà pris leur place habituelle et tout à coup j'entends un bruit suspect... je remets mes lunettes en vitesse pour mieux voir ce qui se passe (je suis myope comme une taupe    ::   ) et là !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Igloo accroupi sur ma couette toute propre du matin, l'air de se dire "aaaaaah que ça fait du bien" et faisant pipi sur mon lit  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:   Je précise que la porte de la véranda reste ouverte jour et nuit, ils sortent et rentrent comme ils veulent   :tsss:   Heureusement j'ai pu intervenir illico donc le matelas du clic-clac n'a rien.

Déjà le matin il y en avait un qui s'était oublié juste entre le corridor et le salon et qui avait déposé un paquet de cacahuettes... je ne vous dis pas la joie quand je suis rentrée des courses avec la meute qui me faisait la fête en marchant dedans avec bonheur    ::    Que du bonheur un accueil pareil...    ::  

Les jumeaux commencent à avoir des soucis de propreté, Chinook reçoit déjà du Propal*n et ces derniers jours, l'un et l'autre n'ont pas eu le temps de sortir (crottes) parce qu'ils dormaient trop profondément. Comme dit toujours Maman, c'est gai de vieillir     ::    Mais là, Igloo était bien réveillé    ::

----------


## siju

Oh le côôôôchon !!    ::  
Moi de ce côté-là les chiens ça va    :Embarrassment: k:   même la petite dernière, par contre ma chatte à 3 pattes qui a toujours fait pipi comme un matou   :hein2:   s'obstine à laisser son "empreinte"  toujours à côté de ma machine à laver. Quand j'arrive à la prendre sur le fait ... elle entend parler du pays !! Mais le lendemain ou 2 jours après, elle remet ça grrrrrrrr

----------


## breton67

::   il n y a pas que les petits vieux pour faire des conneries pareilles 
Tibou m a fait le coup a^plusieurs reprises 
debout comme un grand sur la couette et vas y que je te fasse pipi   :grrr:  il a fait cela 2 fois et une fois sur une couette que je pose dans le salon le soir pour les loulous qu préferent rester au sol 
là il venait de dehors et était aussi excité qu une pucelle car il avait fait l andouille en jouant avec mon mari 
je crois que c était de bonheur    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben moi mon nemo   en 14 ans et demi le nbre de fois ou il a fait dedans se compte sur les doigts d une main et encore je pense que je peux meme m amputer d un doigt , mais ce salopard   m a fait 2 fois sur le lit   comme dit ma fille c etait pour t emmerder , en fait , je l avais enfermé a clef dans ma chambre ( pour etre sure que aucun chien ne puisse ouvrir la porte ) parce que mes gosses et des colléggues avvaient rendez vous a la maison pour des departs soit en vacances ou en soirée au bord de la mer  je sais plus , donc chaque  collegue qui avait un chien avait emmené son loulou  a la maison ,mais ce sont des loulous qui sont ensembles depuis tout petits donc pas de bagarres entre eux , mais si je laissais mon gros dehors c etait carnage assuré , un root , staff , dogue ou berger allemand , meme pas peur mon gros , alors je preferai le mettre tranquille dans ma chambre pour demi h maximum eh bien j ai eu droit les 2 fois au colis ,petard une rage , un coup de chance mon beau bouti beige est revenu impecc   sinon j avais plus qu a le teindre .......en marron  
mon gros je t en ai bien voulu ces 2 fois la mais putain que j aimerai retrouver un cacounet au milieu du salon tout les soirs , le lit non   mais par terre oh oui alors

----------


## breton67

:bisous3:  tu as raison FABIE on donnerait n importe quoi pour que nos   ::   reviennent 
apres tout lorsque quelque fois ils exagerent je rale mais par apres ce n est que ma tériel.........  :hein2:

----------


## Chinooka

Chat alors    ::   !!!

Tout à l'heure, je mangeais ma petite salade et un petit pain sur mon bureau à côté du studio d'Aladine. Tout à coup je vois un nez noir s'approcher de la moitié du petit pain : ni vu ni connu   :shock:   C'était Aladine qui passait la tête par le toit de son studio   :shock:   Elle l'avait presqu'attrapé  :shock:   Je n'en croyais pas mes yeux   :shock: 

C'est bon, je confirme qu'il y a un voleur de plus dans la maison, c'est mal barré : même pas une pour racheter les autres    ::

----------


## breton67

:lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:   ::   ::   ::   enfinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## dadache

non mais là ,tu fais de la provo chinooka juste sous son nez tu lui met ce petit pain    ::

----------


## inti

Les grandes oreilles sont connus pour ça chinooka !

Tous les notres sont voleurs de nourriture si la situation se presente !

Aladine ne fait que confirmer la règle !

Nous avons eu le retour d'une petite anglo (une sorte de scarllette 2) car elle volait les biscuits des mains des enfants.Ce serait un estomac sur pattes !

Si tu t'arranges en plus pour manger à côté de son studio il ne faut pas venir pleurnicher après !   ::

----------


## manhattan

> Les grandes oreilles sont connus pour ça chinooka 
> 
> Si tu t'arranges en plus pour manger à côté de son studio il ne faut pas venir pleurnicher après !


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

elle t'a laissé ta salade quand meme........   ::   ::   :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai récupéré mon petit pain in extremis, elle était aussi surprise que moi    ::    Je ne me suis pas méfiée, je ne pensais vraiment pas que c'était son genre, elle qui est si timide et toujours au fond de son studio !!!

Je sais que les chiens de chasse sont très voleurs et pourtant je récidive à chaque fois   :lol2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

pt sos pour les fans de longues noreilles  eutha lundi 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t328048-urgent-avant-lundi-pour-un-x-bruno-du-jura-dans-le-sud#7280572 

il est superbe

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai transmis le lien à Roli    ::    Il a une bonne tête ce joli longues oreilles   :amour3:

----------


## vidau fabienne

ils etaient 11 a sauver me semble t il il reste que lui   merci regine

----------


## Chinooka

Une de vos compatriotes, membre de Rescue, de passage en Belgique, est venue avec des amis faire une visite post-adoption    ::    C'était vraiment très sympa    ::  

Je lui laisse le soin de faire son rapport qui sera terrible je crois parce que j'ai sorti mon arme fatale et la meute était traumatisée    ::   ::

----------


## breton67

:hein2:  :hein2:  on attends de pied ferme    ::   a t elle réussi a sauver son chemisier ???????????

----------


## Chinooka

Oui oui, ils sont tous repartis habillés et non en lambeaux malgré les assauts de la meute    ::

----------


## breton67

Régine moi je demande que mes vistes enfillent la tenue eboueur ,c est plus sur   :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

Chez moi, c'est le bleu de travail qui est souhaité : la grande salopette qui ne risque rien    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Alors là !!!!!! Aladine continue de m'épater. On dirait qu'elle a fait sauter le verrou du placard dans lequel elle s'était enfermée !!! Après sa tentive de vol de petit pain, v'là autre chose   :shock: 

Je décide de m'octroyer une grasse matinée avant de tondre pour être libre de regarder la finale tennis dame et tout à coup, Aladine grimpe sur mon clic-clac et s'assied contre ma jambe !!! Doucement, je commence à lui gratouiller le poitrail et aucun mouvement de fuite ou de peur de sa part ! Mais ce n'est pas fini..... elle s'installe confortablement dans mon giron    ::    Tout à coup elle descend et va dans un studio mais quelques secondes plus tard, elle revient et se couche carrément sur mes jambes... heureusement que j'ai plusieurs studios parce que je crois que ce sera ma place dorénavant avec tous ces poilus sur mon lit, surtout qu'Aladine ne fait pas dans le genre "je m'installe discrètement dans un petit coin pour passer inaperçue"    ::  

Que s'est-il passé tout à coup dans sa tête ??? Quand Rousquanne est passée hier avec ses amis, Aladine jouait encore sa grande timide au jardin, ce matin encore elle était sur ses gardes comme d'habitude quand je lui ai donné sa gamelle et un peu plus tard elle vient se coucher tout contre moi ??? C'est tellement inattendu, j'en suis encore époustouflée !!!

J'imagine qu'il aura encore beaucoup de moments où elle sera craintive mais c'est un bon début, elle va enfin commencer à vivre sa vraie vie    :danse:  :danse:  :danse:

----------


## vidau fabienne

ca va viendre ca va viendre trop genial , contente pour vous tous surtout pour elle qui va peut etre arriver enfin a se laisser aller au bonheur

----------


## poppo

Elle est aussi époustouflante qu'elle est belle!!  :amour3: 
Trop tôt pour   :alcool:  mais ce soir.....;   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Hourra pour Aladine, elle a tout compris.....    *

----------


## inti

::   ::   Bravo Aladine !

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Ben voila la belle Aladine qui fait tombée ces barrière cool le dodo sur les pieds de sa maman 
Et oui jolie puce 
Tu commences a vivre

----------


## siju

Alors la belle Aladine   :amour3:   commence à s'intégrer !    :kao1:  :kao2: 
Mais mon petit doigt me dit que comme ladite intégration a commencé par une tentative de vol de petit pain   :ben:   ::    ... nous sommes à la veille de nouvelles aventures "Chinookiennes" pas piquées des hannetons !!     ::   :danse:   ::  

Plein de câlins à toute la troupe    ::

----------


## breton67

super heureuse pour toi Régine c est je crois ce moment là que nous attendons apres une adoption    :Embarrassment: k:  attention elle risque de devenir super collante ,va falloir qu elle rattrappe les moments perdus 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmmiss

quelle merveillleuse nouvelle   :amour:

----------


## r'is27

Bah normal elle a ouvert ses chakras    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui ben elle les a vite refermés ses chakras   :lol2:   Elle a passé la journée dans son studio et n'est certainement pas sortie pendant que je tondais ! D'ailleurs je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle aimera la tondeuse et l'aspi un jour ! Il faudra encore attendre un peu pour avoir des photos au jardin puisqu'elle y va quand je n'y suis pas   :ange2: 

Mais je m'attends à tout pour cette nuit, j'ai préparé mon sac de couchage pour dormir dans un de leurs studios s'il y a trop de monde sur mon lit    ::

----------


## breton67

::   ::   bonjour les douleurs au petit matin COURAGE Régine    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## Michèle B

génial pour la puce 
allez Aladine laches toi maintenant

----------


## sirev59

régine tu as de l'herbe à tondre  :hein2: 

ici rien ne pousse : pas de pluie   :shock: 

tu devrais tondre à la main ,tu éviterais de faire peur à aladine   ::  

un pas en avant , un pas en arrière

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a des endroits où l'herbe n'a pas poussé mais d'autres où ça pousse quand même et comme on annonce une semaine plus pluvieuse j'ai passé la tondeuse sinon c'est trop compliqué pour le ramassage quotidien des oeufs de Pâques, ben oui : avec la meute, c'est Pâques tous les jours de l'année     ::    La sécheresse sévit chez nous aussi et je ne pense vraiment pas que ce qui est tombé cette nuit suffira pour les cultures.

Mais tu as raison Véro, la prochaine fois j'utiliserai des ciseaux à ongles pour tondre afin de ne plus traumatiser la belle Aladine mais après cette longue station à genou, il faudra un treuil pour me relever    ::  

Aladine a passé sa nuit dans un panier, heureusement parce que j'en avais déjà deux sur mon lit (Igloo et Capucine) et deux sous la couette (Satine et Scarlett), ça fait beaucoup de monde pour un clic-clac  :lol2: 

Elle semble devenir un peu plus franche, après sa gamelle elle est allée au jardin alors que j'étais encore dans la véranda (donc elle est passée tout près de moi sans raser le sol) et je l'ai vue revenir en trottant, ses (très) longues oreilles se balançant d'un côté à l'autre   :amour4: 

Bon dimanche ! Ici ce sera la finale de Roland Garros entre mes deux préférés, journée très fatiguante    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

a priori c est bon le pt gros est sauvé 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t328048-urgent-avant-lundi-pour-un-x-bruno-du-jura-dans-le-sud#7280572 


reste jy  et lui ca va pas etre facile d ici demain   je crois

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai vu pour le petit    ::  

JY part en pension demain, non ?

----------


## vidau fabienne

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t328058...e-lundi-6-juin
je sais pas je vais aller rejeter un coup d oeil  mais il a une bouille tres joli toutou  a demain bises a la meute

----------


## Chinooka

Bonne nuit Fabienne    ::

----------


## siju

> Je suppose que vous connaissez ce topic ? Même si vous ne proposez pas de photo, je vous conseille d'aller zieuter toutes les photos : c'est un régal pour les yeux !!!
> 
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/t327440-co ... s-vacances
> 
> J'ai proposé une photo de Scarlett pour l'Etang Bleu. Celles qui n'ont pas d'asso favorite peuvent voter pour ma photo à partir du 5 juin, cela profitera à ce refuge bien méritant     Je n'oblige personne bien sûr !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai voté mais il serait temps de se bouger   ::    sinon ... on va se faire distancer !   :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

Où as-tu voté ??? Tu peux donner le lien ?

----------


## siju

Ben il suffit de répondre au topic du concours dans la galerie photo mais faut être patient car ça met un temps fou à charger    ::

----------


## siju

Voilà le lien 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t328364p30 ... es#7288528

----------


## r'is27

Ayez j'ai voté, pour une foldingue avec un canard jaune, je ne sais pas pourquoi, ah siiiiiiiii     l'est trop mignon le coincoin jaune    ::

----------


## Chinooka

r'is27    ::    Il faut dire que pour la foldingue, c'est vacances tous les jours... elle se trouve toujours des activités palpitantes  et ne s'ennuie jamais....   ::  

Merci siju    :Embarrassment: k: 

Pfff : trop dur de faire un choix !!! Déjà quand je dois choisir entre deux photos, je n'y arrive pas alors là....  je sens que je vais y passer les deux prochains jours, 24 h/24   :lol2:   Je me suis fait un album avec toutes les photos tellement je les trouve belles !!! J'aime beaucoup celle d'Astings, elle est trop mimi   :amour3:   Celle de Djana aussi et celle de la biquette sur la jument aussi   :amour3:   Il y en a de très belles à la mer ! Je réserve mon vote jusqu'à mercredi soir, parce qu'il faudra les revoir, les re-revoir et les re-re-revoir toutes !!!

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Vote fait pour la belle scarlett
Et Scarlett est en tete a l'heure actuelle oui oui  
J'avais que sa a faire compter les vote suivi de très très près par la n°8
Voila caresse a la belle et a tout les autres d'ailleur 
Et bisous a vous

----------


## Chinooka

Merci pour le refuge... si on gagne    ::   ::

----------


## siju

> Merci pour le refuge... si on gagne


Ca a l'air bien parti !    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

De rien chinooka et a mon avis aussi c'est bien parti
Pasque y en a du 198 lollll 
Vive le fan club de norvège

----------


## vidau fabienne

le petit albert attend ses parents , c est pas une beauté celui la aussi   a adopter contre bons soins et amour et sans moderation svp 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t328641...arents#7292650

----------


## breton67

voté aussi et pas eu le choix    ::  
le fan club de Chinooka m a indiquée la marche a suivre    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gaston

IDEM pour moi mais le refuge de l'Etang Bleu le mérite...............

Merci Teuleu de m'avoir prévenu que les votes étaient ouvert................

Chinooka, caresse à la meute.................

----------


## Chinooka

Regardez ce beau garçon qui est au bord de passer un sale quart d'heure    ::  

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t328437-so ... gne-26#top

Diffusez pour lui svp    ::   ::   ::

----------


## siju

Youpieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :kao1:  :banane:

----------


## siju

... c'est Chinooka et Esiocnarf qui ont gagné !!    ::

----------


## Poloch

[center:bj3tv3kk] ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Génial!! et bravo!!!![/center:bj3tv3kk]

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Super pour l'Etang Bleu et la photo de Régine.   
Je ne peux plus aller sur le post du concours, que se passe t il ?*

----------


## siju

> *Super pour l'Etang Bleu et la photo de Régine.   
> Je ne peux plus aller sur le post du concours, que se passe t il ?*


Le post du concours est clôturé apparemment (dommage pour les photos    ::   ) il reste le post pour le gagnant

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles   :amour: 

Des nouvelles du front : mon bricoleur est là depuis hier, y'a beaucoup de boulot ! Suite aux exploits de la vedette dans la salle à manger la semaine dernière, on a installé une paroi de douche entre le salon et la salle à manger    ::  



Mais je vous rassure, quand elle est repliée on ne la voit presque pas. Quelle belle invention ces parois même si la destination initiale prévue par l'inventeur n'était pas de lutter contre une Scarlett déchaînée   :lol2:

----------


## siju

Euhhhh t'es sûre qu'elle ne va pas passer au-dessus ?   :suspect:

----------


## Chinooka

Non ! En fait, on ne la voit pas entièrement et puis il y a un studio devant et je retirerai le fauteuil qui pourrait lui servir de tremplin que je remplacerai par autre chose !!!!    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui c'est ça, une grande cabine de douche avec beaucoup de parois... de douche !!!!    ::  

Je voudrais mettre une barrière pour pouvoir m'isoler dans la cuisine sans devoir fermer les portes en pleine canicule donc je pense à une barrière mais le mur de la petite véranda vers le jardin n'est pas droit donc on ne peut pas installer une barrière droite... voilà mon bricoleur qui me dit "on peut mettre une paroi de douche"    ::  

Ce n'est pas banal de mettre ces parois partout dans la maison mais c'est très pratique à défaut d'être très esthétique    ::

----------


## astings

Chic ,chic, chic ,on va avoir droit à des photos du système   :jesors:

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Bravo chinooka pour le concour photo
Et superbe paroi de douche mdrr a installer sans modération 
Mdrrrr   :amour3:

----------


## poppo

La maison de Regine est devenue un immense hamman pour longues oreiles....   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## breton67

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> La maison de Regine est devenue un immense hamman pour longues oreiles....


Ho là là, je m'étouffe de rire, je les imagine déjà avec leur petite serviette autour de la taille, les garçons  dans le hammam de la cuisine et les filles dans celui du salon   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sirev59

je suis morte de rire de voir cette nouvelle paroi de douche 

la prochaine fois que j'irai chez toi, je prendrai mon peignoir, mon savon de douche et mon petit bonnet de douche   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

je ne pense pas qu'avant de prendre toute cette meute , tu aurais imaginer tout cela chez toi : barricade diverses, paroi de douche etc!!!!!!

tu es trop forte chinook!!!   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> je suis morte de rire de voir cette nouvelle paroi de douche 
> 
> la prochaine fois que j'irai chez toi, je prendrai mon peignoir, mon savon de douche et mon petit bonnet de douche


Oui !!! Surtout que j'ai une piscine, du style qui ne résistera pas à une griffe canine, on pourra l'installer dans le salon, ça fera tout à fait hammam avec les studios en guise de cabines de relaxation    ::  




> je ne pense pas qu'avant de prendre toute cette meute , tu aurais imaginer tout cela chez toi : barricade diverses, paroi de douche etc!!!!!!


Avant j'avais des chiens normaux, Scarlett est quand même très, très spéciale    ::

----------


## sirev59

tu l'as tant désirée cette belle fille

----------


## Chinooka

En effet ! Mais à côté de toutes ses bêtises elle est tellement mignonne, tendre, attachante, drôle... Ce qui m'importe avant tout, c'est d'avoir des poilus sociables et là je suis comblée. Depuis le début de la soirée, une fois de plus elle partage le studio avec Aladine   :amour4:   Par contre, la nuit c'est avec moi qu'elle partage le lit... sous la couette bien sûr    ::  

A l'instant :

----------


## CHARLY 71

Cela ne m'étonne pas que Scarlett soit aussi sociable avec les autres. C'est vraiment un des traits de caractères des anglos.

Si tu voyais comme Adena est cool également avec les chats. Ma siamoise se couchait sur son museau, sur son dos et  ma grosse supportait tout.

Elles sont un peu diaboliques, OK, mais personne n'est parfait    ::  

C'est cool chez toi Régine    ::

----------


## inti

Scarlett ne peut pas avoir QUE des qualités chinooka !   ::  

Un peu d'indulgence avec ses petits défauts stp !   ::   ::

----------


## breton67

:amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  trop,belle cette photo

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## astings

Bonjour à toutes(s)
C'est avec la permission de Régine que j'utilise le merveilleux post de Norvège. En effet, j'ai inscrit mon petit Bonzaï au concours de la française des jeux et pour participer, j'ai besoins de beaucoup de vote. Régine a gentiment accepter de contacter ses amies et m'a permis de faire cet appel auprés de vous qui êtes trés nombreux à lire ce post. 
je vous mets les photos que j'ai envoyées ( je ne sais pas laquelle sera choisie) et le lien pour voter . Il n'est pas encore sur le site car je viens juste de l'inscrire mais je pense que demain ou aprés demain il y sera. Merci à tous ceux et celles qui voteront pour BONZAI
Voici le lien
www.casting-fdj.fr 
Voici les photos pour que vous puissiez le reconnaitre.












Merci mille fois à toutes les personnes qui prendront de leur temps pour mon Bonzaï et un immense merci à Régine pour m'avoir autorisée cet appel

----------


## Chinooka

Il est trop beau   :amour3: 

On peut voter tous les jours ? combien de fois par jour et jusqu'à quand ?

Il va falloir s'y mettre parce que le premier a déjà près de 12.000 voix !!!

----------


## siju

C'est vrai qu'il est chou !   :amour3: 
J'avais vu ce concours, j'avais même pensé y inscrire Enzo (celui de ma bannière) en me disant que ça lui donnerait une chance de se faire connaître et qui sait ... adopter mais il faut être propriétaire de l'animal    ::    donc c'est râpé. 
Je crois qu'on peut voter une fois par jour donc ... va falloir se bouger !   ::

----------


## sirev59

qu'est ce que ce jeu fait gagner à votre compagnon ?,

----------


## siju

> qu'est ce que ce jeu fait gagner à votre compagnon ?,


Simplement que sa "bouille" figure sur le nouveau jeu à gratter de la Française des Jeux (d'où mon idée d'inscrire un loulou à adopter)

----------


## sirev59

on ne peut pas encore voter pour lui 
il ne figure pas dans la liste

----------


## sirev59

ohé les filles !!!

avez vous vu que françoise a gagné   ::   ::   ::  

nos votes ont été productifs : l'étang bleu est à l'honneur   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Chinooka

Oui !!! Je suis très heureuse pour ce très bon refuge et j'espère que ça lui apportera plein d'adoptions    ::

----------


## Daysie433

super pour l'étang bleu

quelqu'un peut me donner le lien des résultats ??    ::   je ne le trouve pas, dur de vieillir   ::

----------


## Chinooka

En fait, il n'y a eu qu'un seul résultat....   ::     J'avais choisi l'Etang Bleu si ma photo gagnait et c'est elle qui est arrivée première donc la bannière de l'Etang Bleu est en page d'accueil     ::

----------


## astings

Pour tous ceux et celles qui ont eu la gentillesse de vouloir soutenir Bonzai, voila quelques explications. La fdj m'a contacté aujourd'hui seulement) car les photos que j'avais envoyées n'étaient pas conformes. J'ai donc refait une inscription ce soir et cette fois, j'espère qu'ils les mettront rapidement sur le site. 
merci à vous tous. Régine, dés qu'il est sur le site je te le dis.

----------


## Rousquanne06

Ouh là là...
Que de changements...
Impossible de récupérer les anciennes coordonnées, donc nouvelle inscription, donc, plus aucune alerte de post reçue...
sans parler de la difficulté pour remettre un avatar, ni des nouveaux smileys   ::  !
Bien, c'était le coup de gueule du jour!

Donc, je viens, après une interruption de quelques jours au rapport après la visite post-post-post-post-post-post-post adoption chez Chinooka ;-)
Tout d'abord, on nous a menti! Il fait très beau en Belgique, 4  jours de "presque canicule" (we de l'Ascension)
Ensuite, soit Chinooka avait brieffé sa meute, soit avait investi dans le téralène ou similaire, parce que franchement, passées les 10 premières minutes ou chaque longues zoreilles a voulu savoir qui nous étions et si nous savions faire des caresses, no pb!
Bon, je reconnais que quand Chinooka nous a dit, avant d'ouvrir la porte du salon derrière laquelle on entendait un véritable concert, " VOUS ETES PRETS?"...là, on s'est demandés si on allait en réchapper   :: 

Et bien, franchement, ce fut un véritable plaisir
Que des bons chiens, curieux, gentils, apportant leurs joujoux, demandant des calins!
Même Aladine, du fond de son jardin, faisait des allers-retours pour se renseigner sur les intrus  :geek: 
Quant à Scarlett, même si quand on croise son regard, on voit bien les yeux pleins de malices qui disent "attention, je n'en rate pas une  :evil: " , elle est adorable!

Puis nous sommes passés à l'apéro -champagne, très sympa, et là, les toutous se sont installés tranquillement autour, Aladine dans son studio à côté de nous   :: 
Moment vraiment très cool, merci pour ton accueil Chinooka, c'était très chouette de partager ce moment et ta passion pour tes sauvetages et tes chiens!

Conclusion de cette visite:
Une fois les parois de douche installées, les biscuits à apéro planqués, et Scarlett neutralisée par l'arme fatale de Chinooka, il reste à notre avis une petite place pour un prochain longues zoreilles en difficulté   ::  

Merci à toi Chinooka, jamais je n'aurai pensé que je ferai un jour ta connaissance et celle de tes poilus dont je suis les aventures depuis un moment!
Ce fut un régal
J'en suis très heureuse!
Et tes poilus sont bien dans leurs papattes, c'est indéniable, même s'il y a encore des progrès à faire pour Aladine
A bientôt!
PPPS: 
-Ce n'est pas vrai, Waterloo n'est pas une morne plaine!
-Nous n'avions pas de bleus de travail, et nous en avons réchappé quand même   :: 
-Chinooka, ci-joint une 'tite photo de ma Rousquille, petite chienne issue d'un sauvetage de la Réunion

----------


## Poloch

Quelle bonne bouille la ptite Rousquille!!

Profitant d'une trève (un peu longue à mon gout...) de Scarlett, j'aimerai savoir comment évolue Aladine. 
Progresse t elle ? Devient elle moins méfiante envers toi? 
Quelle tete fait elle lors de ses allers -retours dans le jardin lorsque des intrus arrivent ? Stressée ou se relâche t elle un peu ? 

D'où vient cette manie qu'ils ont de faire des aller -retours (à l'interieur pour Albert)  dès qu'un inconnu arrive ? 

Toutes ces questions car je suis novice en chiens craintifs et certaines attitudes d' Albert me laissent encore un peu perplexe.

C'est pourquoi je lis avec attention tous les posts concernant ces chiens afin d'en tirer le plus d'enseignement possible. 

D'avance merci de me faire partager vos experiences....

Grosses caresses à toute la meute

----------


## Chinooka

Très mignonne ta petite Rousquille !!!

Enfin te revoilà, je commençais à croire que tu n'avais pas quitté la Belgique   :Big Grin:   Je suis aussi ravie de vous avoir rencontrés tous les trois, j'ai passé un très bon moment avec vous ! Mes toutous sont bordéliques (comme leur môman  :lol: ) mais gentils   :Smile:  

Depuis votre passage, on a rajouté une paroi de douche entre le salon et la salle à manger et en début de semaine prochaine, on en met une dans la petite véranda côté terrasse pour que je puisse laisser la porte ouverte quand je suis à la cuisine et ne pas étouffer en période de canicule... enfin canicule, il faut le dire très vite depuis votre passage  :twisted:  !!! Vous avez eu de la chance, vous avez dû avoir une très belle journée le samedi ! il valait mieux venir à l'Ascension que maintenant... il fait dégueu, froid, pluvieux : un vrai temps d'automne   :evil: 

La tonnelle est en travaux, on lui a mis les pieds dans des bottines en béton   :Big Grin:   (je ferai des photos quand tout sera propre parce qu'on continue lundi et mardi), creusé tout autour, coulé du béton... Mes cassettes sont bien rangées dans une nouvelle étagère   ::  

Encore merci pour les excellents chocolats que j'ai oublié de partager avec vous...   ::   Du coup j'ai été obligée de tous les manger toute seule, tu imagines le sacrifice  :lol:  Si tu veux revenir boire le champagne, c'est quand tu veux   :Big Grin:  

Aladine s'est un peu dévergondée depuis : j'ai tondu mercredi et elle est restée au jardin. Elle devient un peu plus délurée pendant la journée. Quand il y a du monde, elle est encore très stressée. Avec moi, ça commence à aller un peu mieux mais il faudra encore du temps avant qu'elle ne soit comme les autres ! Je pense que les aller-retours sont dus au stress, Titi me l'avait fait à son arrivée pendant trois jours au jardin et au rez-de-chaussée (sur trois pattes pour mieux tout arroser  :lol: ), ensuite il s'était écroulé et avait dormi pendant au moins deux jours. Je suis toujours disponible s'ils viennent chercher un câlin mais je ne force jamais un chien craintif, je le laisse venir à son rythme   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce superbe toutou sera euthanasié demain !!!!!

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=323460

Si vous connaissez une FA ou un adoptant... Il me crève le coeur   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Sur Google, il y a moyen de récupérer une page par-ci, une page par-là des topics qui ont disparu et bien sûr, je sauvegarde ces pages sur mon ordi. Grâce à l'aide de quelques unes, j'ai la page de l'arrivée de Titi à la maison et des débuts de Scarlett... Morceaux choisis   ::  

_J'étais allée chercher Scarlett à Plaisir avec Sirev59 le 1er mars. Voici ce que j'écris le 10 mars..._

"Hier je l'ai trouvée au jardin avec le plumeau à poussière : la parfaite petite aide-ménagère   ::   Je dois aller au ravitaillement, ça me stresse un peu : je ne sais pas ce que je vais retrouver à mon retour !!! J'aurai peut-être plein de trucs à vous raconter..."

_Toujours le 10 mars au retour des courses :_

"un rapide coup d'oeil à mon retour et  : pas de champ de coton (je n'avais pas camouflé les gros coussins) et rien d'abîmé ! En plus, un silence total régnait : même pas le bruit d'une mouche"

_et Breton (qui avait regardé dans sa boule de cristal) qui répond_  ::  

"*ne chante pas ,surtout ne chante pas encore Chinooka * mais si vraiment tes fauves deviennent des modeles de sagesse ,je prends la recette" 

_Le 22 mars, je commence à déchanter_  :lol: 

"Pour la meute, je mijote un post pas triste pour raconter les conneries d'aujourd'hui... je commence seulement à me calmer parce qu'ils ont fait très fort aujourd'hui, j'en ai même perdu tout sens de l'humour...  

Il y en a une en particulier qui me fait des trucs auxquels les autres n'avaient jamais pensé  Elle devient très impertinente (elle aboie en me regardant droit dans les yeux  ) donc elle a fait connaissance avec mon arme fatale  : mon spray d'eau...  Elle n'aime pas trop et elle cligne des yeux l'air de dire "mais keski s'passe  ?" Quand je gueule, elle prend prestement la poudre d'escampette au jardin et revient s'asseoir sur le canapé avec son air de première communiante à qui on donnerait le petit Jésus sans confession.

En vrac : la semaine dernière, quand je suis rentrée c'était la Bérézina dans la cuisine. Boîtes de conserve, essuie-tout, bouteilles de lait, plastiques, carton à oeufs que j'ai retrouvé vide dans le jardin et la liste est longue !!!

Ce matin, je suis allée au garden pour acheter des semences de gazon, un dévidoir pour semer et un rouleau pour aplatir le tout : pas moyen de condamner le jardin pendant trois semaines et pourtant c'est la débacle avec les deux folles (Capucine et Scarlett) qui font valser les mottes d'herbe... enfin ce qu'il en reste  ! En rentrant... un sac avec deux bouteilles de vin : une bouteille cassée... ça sentait de loin ! Dans le vin, marinaient des pub et des sacs en plastique. Un vase que j'aimais beaucoup parce qu'il avait une super forme pour les bouquets composés  Des genres de minute-soupes éventrées avec de rares petites pâtes qui jonchaient le sol : ils ont bouffé le truc tout sec, pffff ils n'ont même pas pensé à rajouter de l'eau chaude, ça aurait été meilleur quand même  , il y en avait jusqu'au jardin. Etc., etc., etc.

(retour au Garden pour échanger le rouleau pour le gazon) 

Quand je rentre... après la Bérézina, c'était Waterloo dans la cuisine (Waterloo vu du côté français sans vouloir vous vexer  ) : un paquet de 200 serviettes en papier, encore des pub (du coup j'ai retrouvé le calendrier annuel des poubelles que je disais ne pas avoir reçu début janvier  ), mes prises de recharge pour portable, batteries, etc. Un panier en osier par terre avec tout ce qu'il contenait et pire : un plus grand panier qui se trouvait derrière le premier où se trouvent les médicaments des chiens...  

Heureusement, j'avais planqué les gros coussins du salon en hauteur  

Non mais franchement... j'ai encore gagné le gros lot au lotto ou quoi  ??? Plus sérieusement... la petite Scarlett a beaucoup de chance que je sois plutôt cool (enfin... déjà rôdée aux conneries quoi  ) et je pense qu'il n'y a pas que les aboiements qui l'ont fait revenir au refuge.... il faut dire qu'il faut avoir les nerfs bien accrochés  Même Capucine ne m'a pas fait tout ça !!!"

_Astings répond_  :Big Grin:  :

"Merveilleux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! le feuilleton reprend, ça manquait  
Bon courage Régine avec le "petit ange""

_Une prémonition ? j'écrivais pour terminer cette page-là   ... :_

"J'espère que les trois premiers topics ne passeront jamais aux oubliettes parce que ça représente un pan de ma vie avec mes lascars et je tiens à garder une trace de toutes leurs conneries pour me faire rire quand je serai vieille"

----------


## poppo

Un grand merci a Regine qui m'a réduit la photo de mon avatar car moi je n'y arrivais pas du tout  ::  
Merci, merci, merci!


Les modos.......a quand les nouveaux smileys? Le forum est morne sans bcp bannières, smileys etc....

----------


## Chinooka

Dans les extraits que j'ai mis, il manque tous les smileys et en effet ça fait un peu terne !!! J'espère qu'on récupèrera tous les smileys d'avant, je les aimais bien !

----------


## vidau fabienne

regine  a priori bonne nouvelle le loulou belge disparu il y a  quelques jours apres un accident a etre retrouvé chez un veto  , yesssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Chinooka

Tu peux obtenir la confirmation pour que je prévienne mes contacts ? Le SOS circulait bien et une personne que je ne connais pas avait prévenu la S.P.A. de Liège et un refuge de Namur.

Si c'est confirmé, je suis trop contente !!! En plus du traumatisme d'un accident de voiture, perdre son chien c'est le plus terrible.....   :Frown:

----------


## vidau fabienne

je vais verifier a nouveau , s il y a eu une info sure de sure , 
je suis completement perdue avec ce nouveau site 
1 ere je sais pas ou signaler que je veux recevoir des mails en cas de reponse 
2 eme , avant lorsqu un prenom de loulou me revenait ou si je voulais voir les staffs ou  d autres races je tapais dans rechercher en haut et j avais tout , 
3 eme impossibble de mettre un avatar , je ne sais pas du tout reduire et  je sais meme pas envoyer a quelqu unn pour reduire et je sais pas non plus retrouver l enddroit ou il y a le profil pour retenter 
, 4 e j ai perdu mes bannieres et je ne sais pas les remettre , 
la j ai perdu un post que je voudrai lire pour voir ou ca en est impossible de le retrouver avant je tapais 2 mamies en haut et je pouvais le retrouver 
suis degouté ,  :Frown:

----------


## vidau fabienne

trouvé ca ma poule pour le loulou 
Gerda Hopmans
Bonjour Myriam, On a trouvé notre chien, Hitam. Elle était rentré chez un vétérenaire à Amay. Merci pour votre collaboration. nous sommes maintenaint très heureux et Hitam est OK mais fatiqués. xxx
.

----------


## Chinooka

Génial pour Hitam !!! Je vais diffuser !

Pour surveiller un sujet : quand tu as ouvert le topic, en haut à gauche dans la bande rouge tu as "surveiller le sujet".

Pour retrouver les sujets que tu surveillais sur l'ancien forum : soit tu vas en haut à droite "Voir mes messages", ensuite tu ouvres un sujet et tu cliques sur la banque rouge. J'ai même retrouvé des sujets que je n'avais plus vus depuis longtemps et même depuis mes débuts sur Rescue !!!

Pour l'avatar et la signature : tu vas dans "panneau de l'utilisateur" tout en haut, ensuite à gauche tu as "Options" où tu trouves "profil" où tu trouves modifier le profil, l'avatar, la signature, etc.

Tu ne sais pas envoyer une photo par mail ? Parce que tu peux m'envoyer ta photo et je te la réduirai   ::  

Courage, il faut qu'on trouve nos marques et ça ira mieux !

----------


## Daysie433

coucou fabienne,

pour retrouver les post que tu surveillais sur rescue clique sur "voir mes messages" et en principe tu les retrouves.

pour être certaine de ne pas en louper un, j'ai aussi cliqué sur "surveiller ce forum" dans toutes les rubriques et a chaque fois que j'ai une alerte de messages je lis le titre et entre dans le sujet s'il m'intéresse, sinon je n'y entre pas et la prochaine fois les messages ne me parviendront pas.

il y a peut-être un moyen plus intelligent de tout retrouver, mais vu mon cerveau un peu réfractaire à ces trucs modernes et mon grand âge.......je n'ai pas trouvé autrement.  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Monique, tu es plus douée que moi.... comment fait-on pour surveiller un forum ???  :lol:

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chinooka,

bon pour donner un exemple, ici tu es dans la rubrique "adoptés et sortis d'affaires" 

en haut de la page où tu viens de poster ton msg il y a la barre grise où c'est écrit index du forum - adoptions et familles d'accueil - les adoptés et sortis d'affaires, tu cliques alors sur "les adoptés et sortis d'affaires".

cela va te sortir toute la liste "des adoptés et sortis d'affaires" page 1 à 59 et dans la barre rouge tu cliques sur "surveiller ce forum" à gauche et tu procèdes ainsi pour toutes les rubriques ainsi tu ne risques pas de louper un sujet  ::  

j'espère que je me suis bien fait comprendre  ::  

tu sais je ne suis pas trop douée moi :lol: essaie et dis moi si tu y arrives.

----------


## Daysie433

par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi rescue affiche 18 H 26 alors qu'il est 20 H 26  :!:  :!:

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Monique ! Pour l'heure, ton post affiche la bonne heure donc je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire  :?:

----------


## Daysie433

ben non à gauche de nos réponse ton message est mis à 19 H 15 (ouvert par moi à 19 H 25) alors que mon ordi et ma télé affichent 21 H 26. Y a pas la même heure que chez nous en Belgique  :lol:  :lol: 

regarde en haut c'est marqué nous sommes le 19 Juin 2011 19 H 25 (à gauche)  ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

::   ::  en haut *à droite*

----------


## siju

Bonsoir Daysie, tu dois aller dans "panneau de l'utilisateur" puis "préférences du forum" là tu coches "heure d'été en vigueur" et dans le panneau "fuseau horaire" tu sélectionnes "UTC + 1 heure" et là tout sera à la bonne heure.

----------


## vidau fabienne

bon j ai reussi a voir a peu pres les posts que je suis mais bon moi je suivais le post d une pepette , epsilone et je ne vois pas ou je rentre epsilone comme je faisais avvant et que ca me retrouve le post ( je parle des messages ou on n a pas forcement posté ,, juste taper le nom d un loulou et tomber sur son poost

----------


## sirev59

j'ai vraiment hâte de voir ton aquarium-hammam-bain douche :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

as tu eu un prix de gros pour toutes tes barrières-douche ????

ravie que les affaires reprennent enfin chez chinooka 
les bonnes blagues de ses loulous sont à pleurer de rire 
enfin ça dépend de quel côté de la paroi de douche  on se trouve :lol:

----------


## Daysie433

> bon j ai reussi a voir a peu pres les posts que je suis mais bon moi je suivais le post d une pepette , epsilone et je ne vois pas ou je rentre epsilone comme je faisais avvant et que ca me retrouve le post ( je parle des messages ou on n a pas forcement posté ,, juste taper le nom d un loulou et tomber sur son poost


fabienne c'est ce post là ??

viewtopic.php?f=102&t=325955&hilit=epsilone

----------


## Daysie433

> Bonsoir Daysie, tu dois aller dans "panneau de l'utilisateur" puis "préférences du forum" là tu coches "heure d'été en vigueur" et dans le panneau "fuseau horaire" tu sélectionnes "UTC + 1 heure" et là tout sera à la bonne heure.


merci siju, mon fils vient de rectifier enfin je suis à la bonne heure.  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Monique, je me doutais bien que tu n'avais pas réglé l'heure dans ton profil parce que je voyais la bonne heure sur mon écran :ugeek: 

En principe la paroi de douche pour la petite véranda sera placée demain ou mardi, Véro pour le hammam on n'aura que l'embarras du choix  :lol: 

Fabienne, tu t'y retrouves ?

----------


## Chinooka

Non non, je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que Scarlett est devenue un modèle de sagesse   ::  

Mais reprenons tout dans l'ordre chronologique parce qu'il n'y a pas que Scarlett qui s'est distinguée cette semaine   ::  

Mercredi mon bricoleur est venu. Aladine était sur la terrasse quand elle l'a vu arriver. Paniquée, elle a voulu se ruer dans son studio, elle a dérapé en beauté sur les tapis (qui essaient vainement de garder le carrelage propre en cas de pluie) et elle a atterri contre mon bureau, faisant tout valser... heureusement j'étais à côté et j'ai pu rattraper l'écran de l'ordi qui se serait écrasé sur la tablette en verre du bureau...   ::   Toujours mercredi, j'achète un raccord pour le tuyau d'arrosage... en double au cas zoù   ::   et le jeudi, pendant que je faisais des courses avec Maman et Scarlett, le raccord a été bouffé... donc pas par Scarlett   ::  

Donc jeudi je vais faire des courses avec Maman toute la matinée et une partie de l'après-midi, ça faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait plus fait ça et c'était bien sympa. La princesse nous accompagnait dans le carrosse. Maman s'achète deux steacks, entre autres parce que le coffre était plein... Arrivées devant la maison, elle prend déjà deux sacs à mettre dans sa voiture pendant que je rentre pour enfermer la meute afin de pouvoir rentrer la princesse et je retourne à la voiture, ça a pris deux minutes. Je vois la princesse qui farfouille dans des sacs dans le coffre... Je la rentre ainsi que mes courses et quand Maman revient, elle me dit qu'il lui manque un steack ! la princesse a fait vite mais pas assez rapide pour avaler le second   ::   Nous sommes reparties, Scarlett s'est ruée vers le coffre, espérant sans doute qu'on lui aurait laissé le second pour terminer son festin   ::  

J'ai dû augmenter le diurétique pour Igloo parce qu'il a toussé pratiquement toute une nuit, ça va mieux. Il recommence à faire chaud depuis aujourd'hui et pour trois jours, il a l'air de bien supporter.

Aladine change petit à petit mais lentement ! Toujours terrorrisée quand il y a quelqu'un à la maison mais avec moi, c'est mieux. Elle n'hésite plus à sortir au jardin même si elle doit passer à côté de moi mais si je rentre dans la véranda alors qu'elle y est, elle se précipite dans son studio ! Je pense qu'il faudra encore beaucoup de temps pour qu'elle soit comme les autres.

Et vous toutes, les filles ? ça va ? vous êtes si calmes !

----------


## breton67

::  Régine comme quoi on accuse l une et c est l autre qui fait le couillon 
pauvre bete etre obligée de voler pour manger   ::  c est fou ce qu ils sont rapides nos monstres quand il s agit de casser la croute
aie aie pour l écran c est ce qui s appelle etre au bon endroit au bon moment   ::  
ma machine a coudre a eu moins de chance mon Mistral   ::  était encore plus collant que les autres fallait a tout prix qu il soit a coté de moi du coup quand je me suis levée il a suvi et comme il s était emmelé les pattes dans les cables :boum  ::  je crois que tes loulous comme les miens participent a la relance du commerce en tout genre   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Labra, on va se tutoyer si tu es d'accord ?

Ton bibou tellement craintif, c'est un galgo ? Je me trompe peut-être mais j'ai l'impression qu'Aladine est aussi craintive que ces malheureux galgos, probablement à cause du manque de contacts positifs avec l'humain ? Je crois que si elle s'échappait de la maison, il serait aussi difficile de la rattraper qu'un galgo en fuite, je la surveille comme le lait sur le feu quand je dois sortir ou quand il y a quelqu'un à la maison susceptible d'ouvrir la porte d'entrée   ::  

Après les cerises pas mûres et puis mûres, c'est le tour des prunes et des pêches pas du tout mûres... Ca fait déjà un moment qu'ils sautent dans les arbres et que je commence à voir les effets quand je nettoie le jardin   ::   La 7ème naine suit le mouvement, cet après-midi je la voyais le nez en l'air sous le pêcher   ::   Elle commence à apprécier les joies du jardin    ::

----------


## Daysie433

attention chinooka pour les fruits à noyaux (cerises, pêches), raisins..............c'est mortel pour nos toutous je t'ai d'ailleurs envoyée la liste des fruits et légumes dangereux pour nos animaux.

http://chiens.annoncesetanimaux.com/mot ... rticle=596

http://www.viveleschiens.com/section+item.itemid+45.htm

http://jack-russel-forum.forumactif.net ... nos-chiens

j'espère que tu as aussi beau temps chez toi qu'ici 31° en ce moment, dur dur pour mes petits séniors.

bisous

----------


## Chinooka

Oui il fait beau et chaud mais pas pour longtemps dixit la météo mais comme ils ont déjà changé d'avis depuis ce midi... d'ailleurs je me demande si notre Mr Météo n'a pas des origines normandes : "p'êt ben qu'oui, p'êt ben qu'non   ::  

Pour les fruits à noyaux, je sais mais la seule solution serait d'abattre les arbres... je ne peux m'y résoudre, mes reines claude sont divines   ::   et comme depuis 24 ans, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les poilus...

----------


## Daysie433

pour les arbres à fruits à noyaux on peut tendre des filets en dessous pour que les fruits ne tombent pas............tant mieux s'ils n'ont rien eu depuis 24 ans c'est une chance pour eux et toi.

demain si j'en ai le courage je vais aller à la plage d'Etretat prendre l'air de la mer  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je vais regarder au garden si je trouve ce genre de filet mais ce sera difficile à installer je pense...

Veinarde pour Etretat ! c'est loin de chez toi ? Ca fait un bail que je ne suis plus allée à la mer mais la côte belge ne me tente plus, si je devais y aller, je passerais la frontière   ::

----------


## Daysie433

ETRETAT se trouve à 30 km de chez moi, comme LE HAVRE, FECAMP. 

J'ai trois choix de plage

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6bx1o ... aises_news

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xagv5f ... -al_travel

ainsi tu pourras voir comment c'est.

----------


## Daysie433

et une visite de la Côte d'Albatre :

La côte d'Albâtre s'étend sur 130 kms. Ce sont de magnifiques falaises blanches bordées de plages de galets entre le Tréport et le Cap de la Hève. Ces vertigineuses falaises crayeuses atteignent à certains endroits 120 m de hauteur.
Etretat est le joyau de cette côte.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x51e0f ... etr_travel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuRHoysGljo

----------


## Chinooka

Aladine est en chasse   ::   Pour le moment tout est calme mais je prévois la cage aux folles dans pas longtemps    ::  J'espère qu'elle ne va pas m'épuiser mon grand cardiaque Igloo parce qu'il n'y a pas moyen de les séparer   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis très déçue par la désertion du topic de mes zamours   ::  

Donc je ne vous tiendrai pas informés des bêtises de la Scarlett ni de la cage aux folles avec les chaleurs d'Aladine   ::   RIEN : vous ne saurez RIEN   ::   Et même pas en rêve, vous saurez ce que vous ratez   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Mais non on est là
Je pense que le nouveau Rescue en déstabilise plus d'une et les vacances de certaines peut être
Mais racontes  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jade01

Mais euhhhh   ::  

Allez raconte!!

----------


## poppo

Oh nooooonn.........  ::  ma drogue quotidienne......   ::   ::  raconte, raconte, RACONTE........   ::

----------


## poppo

Bon, puisque tu ne veux plus rien raconter....  ::  je serais donc OBLIGÉ   ::  de venir vous voir comme on avait vu il y a quelques temps......je vais de ce pas m'acheter un bleu de travail....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## siju

C'est vrai que je suis moins présente aussi   ::   mais j'ai les excuses que tu connais   ::  
Allez, ne fais pas languir tous tes fans !!   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bien sûr que nous sommes toutes là chinooka, fidèles au poste comme d'habitude, allez raconte nous, tu sais si bien le faire.

bisous

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

qui pourrait abandonner le topique de norvège pas possible on attend avec impatience les nouvelles 
De toutes ces adorables longues oreilles

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Même si je ne poste pas , je suis toujours accro à tes posts et aux exploits de ta meute!!  
D'ailleurs il me semble que les photos se font rares.........  

 *

----------


## teuleu

> Je suis très déçue par la désertion du topic de mes zamours   
> 
> Donc je ne vous tiendrai pas informés des bêtises de la Scarlett ni de la cage aux folles avec les chaleurs d'Aladine    RIEN : vous ne saurez RIEN    Et même pas en rêve, vous saurez ce que vous ratez



C'est trop cruel   ::  

Allez Régine s'te plait   ::  

pitié Régine  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

Nous vlà beaux  ::  

Régine, fais pas la tête, on est là   ::   ::

----------


## vmmiss

ouh c'est cruel ça... on veut tout savoir... et même le reste

----------


## breton67

::  j en bave d  avance   ::  
fais pas le couillon Régine sinon j arrive avec ma meute et là faudra faire des heures sup pour raconter   ::  
allez on attendsssssssss  ::   ::

----------


## siju

> j en bave d  avance   
> fais pas le couillon Régine sinon j arrive avec ma meute et là faudra faire des heures sup pour raconter   
> allez on attendsssssssss


Ben alors, surtout ne dis rien Chinooka stpppppppppppp   ::   parce que le récit des aventures des 2 meutes réunies, ça je le voudrais !!!!!   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

> Envoyé par breton67
> 
>  j en bave d  avance   
> fais pas le couillon Régine sinon j arrive avec ma meute et là faudra faire des heures sup pour raconter   
> allez on attendsssssssss  
> 
> 
> Ben alors, surtout ne dis rien Chinooka stpppppppppppp    parce que le récit des aventures des 2 meutes réunies, ça je le voudrais !!!!!


Plus un!!!!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je vous rassure, je ne boude pas    ::    Mais mon bricoleur est là et il y a encore pas mal de choses à faire.

La diablesse arrive à ouvrir la paroi de douche entre le salon et la salle à manger. Je ne sais pas comment elle fait, même pour moi c'est très dur !!! Par contre celle qu'on a mise dans la petite véranda me plaît beaucoup : quand il fait chaud, je peux laisser la porte ouverte et enfin avoir de l'air   ::  

C'est toujours calme sur le front de la cage aux folles mais j'avais oublié ce qu'est une femelle en chasse, je me suis greffé une serpillère à la main !!! Quand Satine est arrivée, elle n'était pas stérilisée mais je n'ai pas le souvenir que c'était aussi fort...

Bon, après cette petite récré on continue le boulot !   ::

----------


## r'is27

Ouais bah Scarlett, c'est un Einstein canin et au féminin, super  intelligente la nénette au 200 de QI.
Haaaaaaaaa tu as cru avoir le dernier mot avec tes parois de douche eh bien c'est raté.

Allez vas y scarlett montre lui à Chinooka que tu es une intelligence supérieure (doit être extraterrestre la fifille)

----------


## vmmiss

tu devrais lui faire faire des jeux d'intelligence à scarlett, elle éprouverait peut être moins le besoin de démontrer son intelligence en faisant moult bêtises   ::

----------


## astings

Régine, c'est de la torture psychologique   ::  on est toutes (et tous) en attente des nouveaux épisodes Belge   ::  Ceci dit, c'est vrai qu'on a l'impression que ce nouveau forum a perdu quelques membres( qui, je suis sure, vont vite retrouver leur chemin). Moi, c'est mon gros qui m'a énervé cette aprés midi     ::   , Comme d'habitude ,il s'est baigné dans la piscine ( ça, il a le droit) mais aujourd'hui il faisait particuliérement chaud 37°,donc au lieu de se sécher à l'ombre du murier (comme d'hab) ,il a du se dire qu'une sieste s'imposait ..............sur le canapé du salon   ::  Voilà ma réaction   ::  Bon je suis quand même restée zen   ::  en le faisant descendre mais lui, ne comprenait pas que je le dérange dans son sommeil   ::  J'ai fermé toutes les portes fenêtres et il a finit sa sieste sous le murier non mais dit donc ,qui c'est le chef   ::   ::   ::  
Allez la meute de la morne plaine, faites nous rire.

----------


## poppo

Aaaaahhhhhh......les affaires reprennent!!  ::   ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

Je me demande tout de même si Scarlett et Adena ne sont pas de la même famille  ::  

Quand tu parles d'elle Régine, j'ai vraiment l'impression de voir la notre   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Charly, Adena a une longueur d'avance : la mienne ne m'a pas encore fait le coup des tubes de colle mais je ne désespère pas   ::  

Astings, tu n'as pas fait une photo du canapé afin de nous consoler Charly, Breton et moi ?

Pour la première fois, ce soir Aladine dormait presque les 4 fers en l'air ! Je l'ai caressée et elle était sereine   ::

----------


## MALIN

Moi ! ma Scarlette est sage comme une image....bisous

----------


## Chinooka

Malin, ta Scarlett ce n'est pas le même modèle que la mienne, demande à Charly qui a la même que la mienne   ::

----------


## Daysie433

Pour la première fois, ce soir Aladine dormait presque les 4 fers en l'air ! Je l'ai caressée et elle était sereine  :: 

en voilà une belle victoire chinooka tu vas voir petit à petit cela viendra, avec mon Lotus ça m'a pris 1 an 1/2 mais maintenant quel bonheur de le voir venir chercher des câlins en chancelant malgré qu'il soit en fin de vie.

----------


## vidau fabienne

suis la moi aussi mais j ai un mal fou a m adapter a ce nouveau forum , j arrive a rien  surtout plus a mettre des photos du coup ca me gave grave , 
 pour ceux qui s en rappelle j ai eu des nouvelles de jimmy  un pt loulou noir qui avait une tumeur et en fin de vie , adopté il y a environ 2 ans par joy b , il va bien a un poil magnifique , il etait plus noir et depoilé que noir le  bibou , j ai plus retrouvé son post , il reste juste ca  ou on peut voir la bouille de la canaille   ::   ::   ::  , cest un amour de loulou 
viewtopic.php?f=168&t=255575

----------


## Daysie433

fabienne si tu as des photos tu me les envoie et je les mets à ta place, passe moi un mp pour que je te donne mon adresse mail perso.

----------


## Chinooka

Depuis trois/quatre jours, je trouve qu'Aladine a encore franchi timidement une étape. Petit à petit on y arrivera   ::  

Des longues oreilles et autres en très grande urgence   ::   ::   ::   :

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=322863&p=7333216#p7333216

----------


## vmmiss

bravo aladine, hate de te voir enfin détendue   ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

J'ai vu pour les grandes zoreilles  ::   Dans un refuge surpeuplé, c'est sur que les chasses ne vont pas partir en premier 

Elle est belle Aladine. Tu vas voir le pot de colle qu'elle sera bientot ta magnifique fifille   ::

----------


## astings

Moi,ce qui m'énerve, c'est que je n'ai plus du tout d'alerte pour aucun des sujets que je suivais . Si je n'ouvre pas le site, je n'ai plus du tout d'alerte dans ma messagerie   ::  . Bon bref,Régine, la prochaine fois (et j'espère qu'il n'y en aura pas) je prendrai le canapé en photo pour être solidaire de Breton et toi,vous vous sentirez moins seules   ::   Aujourd'hui, aprés son bain, Mônsieur est resté dehors sous le murier   ::  tout en guettant l'interieure de la maison   ::   ::   ::  des fois que je ne le verrais pas entrer   ::  mais il ne l'a pas fait car il s'est aperçu que, de mon transat ,j'étais prète à bondir en cas d'urgence   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Et tu ne lui as pas prêté ton transat ?   ::  

Tu indiques que tu veux surveiller un sujet ? en haut à gauche dans la bande rouge. Il faut le faire pour tous les sujets que tu surveillais, ça ne se fait pas automatiquement.

----------


## astings

Crois tu qu'ils me demandent la permission pour s'étaler sur mes transats   ::  Tant qu'il y a le soleil ,ils sont desous (ou à l'ombre)   ::   ::  mais dès que le soleil a tourné ........ni vu ni connu ......on s'installe confortablement 

Je suis vraiment une nulle   ::  , je ne pensais pas qu'il fallait réappuyer puisqu'avant, je surveillais   ::  
Merci Régine.

----------


## siju

Un coucou en passant   ::   Je suis heureuse de voir que la belle Aladine   ::   s'enhardit petit à petit et  mon dieu tant pis pour la serpillère   ::   ... une Aladine apprivoisée vaut bien un p'tit coup de torchon !   ::  
Plein de caresses à toute la troupe et   ::   à toi

----------


## Michèle B

je n déserte pas le post 
plus trop le temps de venir voir les nouvelles aventures 


ben où sont les photos ?

----------


## jhon

Je suis perdue sur le nouveau site... je ne trouve même pas les smileys...
Je continue à lire les aventures de ta meute Regine.. j'adore..

----------


## breton67

::  jamais deux sans trois ASTING  ::

----------


## armance

Moi ça y est, suis accro à Aladine ! aie aie !  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Quand on fait le ménage, il faut bien trouver une place à l'abri de l'aspi...   ::  



De loin, de très loin sinon la miss se fait la malle !



Enfin !!! La belle, presque les 4 fers en l'air, ne sursaute plus quand elle voit l'appareil   ::  



La dernière éclipse de la lune vue de ma salle de bain et photographiée avec mon bête petit "clic-clac merci Kodak"   ::  :

----------


## breton67

comme ils sont beaux ..........tes paniers   ::  
je rigole ta meute est vraiment belle Régine  ::  et les yeux d Aladine  ::   ::  
merci pour l éclipse

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh la Scarlett on dirait "un petit ange"

Quant à ta "belle" tout doucement elle s'apprivoise
Merci de toutes ces belles photos

----------


## Chinooka

Quelques petites nouvelles de la troupe   ::  

Comme on dit, qui va à la chasse perd sa place... quand il revient il trouve un gros chien   ::  



Ou alors on apprécie les gros coussins   ::  



Parfois on tente de me faire croire qu'il y a la crise du logement...    ::  



Ca y est, Norvège a un successeur ! Il faut dire que ça devait arriver, la pub concernant les poilus   ::

----------


## teuleu

Aladine ?

----------


## Daysie433

superbes les photos chinooka, surtout celle où les deux sont dans le panier orange dans la même position.

gros bisous à toi et ta troupe d'envahisseurs

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Elles dorment la nuit??????????????????LOL

----------


## Chinooka

Ca a bloqué, il y a un nombre maximum de lignes ?

Aladine a bien évolué, le 20 ça a fait quatre mois qu'elle est arrivée. Mais il faudra encore beaucoup de patience, elle est encore très timide ! Je n'arrive pas à la prendre en photo (à part dans son studio), elle a peur de l'appareil et déguerpit dès qu'elle le voit ! Par contre elle me suit volontiers au jardin... 2 mètres derrière moi, on ne sait jamais   ::   Elle est magnifique quand elle trotte en relevant la tête  ::   L'appétit est très bon mais je dois lui donner sa gamelle dans son studio sinon elle n'en veut pas   ::   Quand nous allons dormir, elle vient à portée de main pour que je lui gratouille le dos et la croupe et c'est l'extase totale   ::   Elle sursaute encore quand je la caresse mais se calme vite. Par contre avec les étrangers à la maison (Maman, bricoleur, aide-ménagère) rien de changé, c'est toujours la panique   ::   Mais bon, Rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour et tant qu'on progresse, c'est déjà bien surtout quand on voit d'où elle vient !

Ca y est, Norvège a un(e) successeur papivore   ::   Il faut dire que c'était tentant puisque la pub les concernait   ::  



La paroi de douche du salon a subi quelques outrages donc on a dû renforcer la sécurité et rajouter des fermetures et des crochets au fur et à mesure, on dirait l'entrée d'une salle de coffres de banque   :: 



Pour essayer de passer par au-dessus de la paroi de douche, on a même fait de la trampoline sur les studios... voilà la tronche que ça a maintenant, ils doivent y rentrer en rampant (  ::  ), il va falloir essayer de redresser les montants qui sont complètement tordus  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oh c'est pénible : dès que j'ai mis une photo, je ne vois plus ce que je tape en-dessous parce que les lignes tremblent...   ::    Mais bon, j'ai encore eu des problèmes avec mon merveilleux ordi    ::  

On ne peut vraiment plus faire confiance... J'ai fait mes courses aujourd'hui, après le premier magasin où j'ai acheté la viande (surgelée) pour la meute et des carottes en rondelles (surgelées aussi), j'ai continué chez Carre*our. A mon retour, Scarlett avait volé un paquet d'un kilo 1/2 de carottes surgelées et le dégustait sur la banquette arrière   ::   Après avoir ouvert la portière j'ai dit "au voleur"... une dame qui passait à proximité me dit "on a volé dans votre voiture alors que le chien y était   ::   ?", sa tête quand je lui ai dit que justement, la voleuse était dans la voiture et qu'elle m'avait volé mes carottes surgelées   ::   Normalement je mets mes victuailles dans un box à l'abri des longues dents mais il était plein !!! Heureusement, elle ne s'est pas attaquée à la viande qui allait bien avec les carottes   ::  

A la maison, on ne s'était pas ennuyé non plus : j'ai retrouvé la gazette mise en photo plus haut, plein de papiers par terre et une nappe devenue de la dentelle. Ils ont tous filé doux quand je suis rentrée, c'était la chouette ambiance   ::  

Voilà quelques news ! Rien de très spécial à part qu'on attend toujours l'été   ::

----------


## armance

Punaise quelle bande de furieux !!  ::  

Je m'y perds un peu sur les noms peux tu nous les montrer et nous dire qui est qui : Scarlett c'est aussi un sauvetage (chiens de Sarlat?) 

Norvège c'est Aladine n'est ce pas ?

Voilà c'est de votre faute aussi de nous donner trop rarement des nouvelles on décroche!!  ::  

bises

----------


## teuleu

Je voulais dire est-ce Aladine qui succède à Norvège comme papivore ?  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Je me languissais des nouvelles de ta meute Régine.
Je vois que tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.  
Le studio a triste mine applatit, pourtant on dirait vraiment des "anges" dans leurs paniers!!  
Un p'tit effort,  une photo d'Aladine.  
Caresses à tous.  *   ::

----------


## F ET F

J'attendais aussi avec impatience des nouvelles de ta meute Régine... si belle et si sage !!!
Les jours, les semaines, les mois passent et ils gardent leurs "bonnes" habitudes pour le plus grand plaisir de leurs fans.
Bises.

----------


## jhon

Ben il y a du sport chez Chinooka !!

----------


## jhon

Ben il y a du sport chez Chinooka !!  ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Armance tu as tout faux il va vraiment falloir que Chinooka te refasse un cours LOL
sinon Régine si certains trouvent le temps long, moi je me pose la question de savoir"TU TE POSES QUAND"
Il faut le lire pour le croire 
Mais honnêtement, je préfère cette activité chez toi car chez moi je crois que j'aurais pété un câble  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Abricotine

J'adore voir et lire, ils sont superbes et ça me rappelle de  "bons" ???? souvenirs quand Toto l'asticot, dès qu'on avait le dos tourné, ouvrait les portes et prenait les lits pour des WC ...

Plus de poignées aux portes durant un long temps et bon sang, les lessives ... J'ai cru que le mari allait craquer (bien que les lessives étaient pour moi).
La table du salon rognée ... etc ...
Au bout de 2 ans 1/2, ça y est, OUF !!!!
Comme quoi faut pas désespérer et persévérer  .
Il refuse encore de manger et boire dans la maison, il faut la gamelle dehors. L'hiver, pas drôle.  On a mis une véranda et laissons la porte entrebaillée. Au moins, la maison garde sa chaleur.
Je pense qu'il lui faudra toujours la possibilité de fuir un hypothétique conflit. Je crois qu'il ne pourra jamais oublier totalement ces années de lutte pour réussir à manger un peu au milieu d'une meute où il était dominé et les coups reçus. Dans la maison, il prend quelques croquettes et va vite se cacher puis revient. C'est fou.
Par contre, les canapés, ça il connait et quand on est à table, il rapplique. C'est bizarre.ils sont tous superbes et 
Mais il n'a plus rien à voir avec le chien que nous avons réceptionné, il vient doucement se faire caresser, même avec des étrangers, après un temps d'observation. 
Il faut laisser le temps au temps et l'exemple des autres est essentiel. Ca fera 3 ans en février qu'il est avec nous. Pour Corie, il a fallu plus d'une année et maintenant, il n'y a pas plus à l'aise qu'elle. N'est-ce pas Tendresse ...

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## astings

Chic,les aventures de la meute reprennent   ::  Régine, si tu attends le soleil, nous aussi. Une fois n'est pas coutume, le sud est à la même enseigne que le nord   ::  mais bon, à partir de demain il parait qu'il fait beau.

----------


## Chinooka

Armance, il y a les trois Weimar : Igloo et Chinook (les jumeaux de 13 ans 1/5) et Satine. Norvège est la première que j'ai adoptée en janvier 2007, elle est partie en juin 2010, c'était ma Blonde qui adorait la lecture..., l'intellectuelle de la bande   ::    Le reste de la meute : Titi : anglo tricolore adopté en février 2008 lors du grand sauvetage de Mornac. Capucine : griffon bleu de Gascogne adoptée en août 2008 à Mornac, celle qui se prélasse sur mon lit. Scarlett la terrible... la rouquine anglo sur le coussin avec Satine : elle était dans les Landes, puis transférée à Plaisir où je suis allée l'adopter, si si je te jure : j'ai fait 800 km A/R pour avoir le bonheur de me faire empoisonner la vie   ::   Aladine, la p'tite dernière : grande bleue de Gascogne adoptée le 20 mars 2011, adoption-éclair : quand j'ai vu sa photo à la fourrière près de Valence, j'ai foncé tellement j'étais bouleversée   ::  






> Les jours, les semaines, les mois passent et ils gardent leurs "bonnes" habitudes pour le plus grand plaisir de leurs fans.


Ca vous rassure toutes qu'ils ne changent pas hein   ::  




> sinon Régine si certains trouvent le temps long, moi je me pose la question de savoir"TU TE POSES QUAND"


J'avoue que je ne vois pas le temps passer !!! Gamelles maison pour six le soir (Titi a ses croquettes spéciales) + deux gamelles maison le matin (Aladine et Chinook qui commençait à bouder les croquettes, alors je ne vais pas la contrarier à 13 ans 1/2 !), ça fait du boulot et ce n'est qu'une partie ! Mais ils sont en forme, gentils et bien dans leurs papattes, c'est une sacrée récompense   ::

----------


## dadache

oui elle est superbe ta meute et pour ceux qui ont vu comme moi cette photo d'aladine a la fouriere c'est un immense plaisir de voir tes photos d'elle aujourd'hui meme sil y a encore des progres a faire ,c'est une telle difference

----------


## armance

Merci pour ce petit historique 

Je me rappelle très bien cette photo terrible ...

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne sais pas qui a pris la relève de Nono pour la destruction de gazettes, je dois avoir plusieurs intellectuels dans la bande   ::  

Abricotine, je me souviens de Toto l'asticot, je m'étais inquiétée pour lui mais ravie ensuite qu'il aille chez toi ! Je pense qu'ils gardent toujours le souvenir du traumatisme au fond d'eux, Capucine beugle encore quand elle a peur (objet qui tombe, chien qui la bouscule alors qu'elle ne s'y attend pas, etc.) et bien souvent je fais un bond quand je l'entends parce que le beuglement d'un bleu, c'est quelque chose   ::   Scarlett a été beaucoup plus à l'aise dès le début : juste de la timidité. Pour Aladine, je patiente ! elle finira par venir d'elle-même d'ailleurs elle commence le soir quand je suis couchée, je pense que je suis moins impressionnante que quand je suis debout ! Elle observe beaucoup les autres quand ils viennent chercher des câlins, elle les suivra un jour, on a tout le temps devant nous   ::  

Jeudi dernier, une voisine et une amie sont venues. Nous avons fait un tour au jardin pour voir ce qu'ils avaient laissé comme prunes... ben tiens ! il faut déjà aller bien haut pour en trouver, ils ont bouffé toutes les autres !!! Capucine s'est mise à faire la sotte, à galoper d'un bout à l'autre du jardin et hop dans la piscine   ::   Piscine que je n'ai pas remplie mais vu ce qui est tombé pendant ce mois de juillet, elle a pu faire trempette alors que l'année dernière elle ne voulait rien entendre et pourtant je mettais de l'eau toute propre   ::  


Bonne nuit   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

un gros bisou aux furieux , les photos sont sublimes ,   ::  ,surtout les 2  beautés dans le panier   ::  j adore , aladine doit se demander ou elle est tombé  des fois , pour la porte de la douche j ai a peu pres pareil sur la porte qui mene a ma chambre ,, la staff faisait quelques petites betises du coup j ai prefere fermer, mais elle rabattait quand meme les betises au salon , pas gd chose , son truc a elle c est de se mettre droite contre les portes et de gratter  et puis j ai tenté le coup  de laisser ouvert 1 fois , 2 fois et elle fait plus  de conneries , son espace  de jeux  s  est agrandi , assise sur mon lit elle peut voir par la fenetre et  ca lui suffit pour etre heureuse ,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*De revoir cette photo de la belle Aladine me fait toujours aussi mal au ventre.
C'est vraiment une photo qui marque  et nous sommes beaucoup d'amoureuses de "grandes zoreilles" a y avoir été sensibles.
Ce fut une joie de la savoir chez toi, sauvée.
Moi qui ai vu Scarlett avant que tu ne l'adoptes, je n'aurai jamais pensé que cette petite chienne, triste et timide au fond de son enclos à Plaisir, puisse devenir la chipie d'aujourd'hui.

J'ai suivi avec Abricotine les progrès de Toto, ce fut long, très long avec des passages de regression réguliers et quelques découragements, il faut une dose de courage et un amour inconditionnel pour aider ces pauvres chiens terrorisés dont le passé n'a été que souffrance.
Quelle joie maintenant quand je vois Toto et Corie ( ma filleule adorée) faire une fête pas possible à mon arrivée avec des barrissements inimitables.

Grand merci, Mesdames, pour tout ce que vous faites.    *

----------


## Chinooka

Ce matin : une petite note d'espoir qu'Aladine se mette au diapason des autres ??? j'ai trouvé une feuille d'essuie-tout (oubliée sur mon bureau hier soir) déchiquetée dans son studio   ::   C'est peut-être elle l'intellectuelle de service qui a pris la relève de Nono ! Me v'là bien tiens...   ::   Le soir au salon, avant d'aller dormir, j'ai remarqué qu'elle se promène le nez en l'air comme un commissaire-priseur, comme si elle faisait le relevé de tout ce qui l'intéresse, pour plus tard quand elle sera moins timide   ::   Je me méfie maintenant que je vois les ravages de la tornade rousse qui était si sage dans son box à la S.P.A. comme le dit Tendresse   ::

----------


## Rousquanne06

Allez, vas-y Aladine, tu es sur la bonne voie!   ::  
 ::  Chinooka

----------


## sirev59

les affaires reprennent chez toi régine   ::  

ces derniers temps : c'était Waterloo morne plaine  ::  

les histoires drôles de la meute belge commencaient à me manquer  ::  

Aladine : peux tu continuer sur cette voie !!
il n'y a pas d'âge, ni de saison pour lire  ::  

a quand le réel trampoline chez toi ??
histoire de s'entrainer au saut en hauteur !!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

J'imagine un trampoline dans le jardin et la meute s'expulsant à coeur joie par-dessus la clôture pour retomber chez mon voisin l'ami-des-bêtes   ::

----------


## sirev59

ahhhh oui je l'imagine aussi 

je ris en me l'imaginant !!!!

----------


## inti

contente d'avoir des nouvelles chinooka !  ::  

Tu étais bien silencieuse depuis un moment !  ::  

 ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Le soleil est enfin revenu, on en a profité pour faire la première série de photos en extérieur depuis 4 mois... avec le zoom sinon la belle prend la poudre d'escampette   ::  











 ::

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Ouuuuaaaaaahhhouuuuuu magnifique photos de la belle Aladine 
Que de changement pfiouuuu 
Merci chinooka pour ses superbes photos
 ::   ::   ::  
 ::  a vous 
 ::  a la meute

----------


## siju

Puréeeeeeeeee qu'elle est belle Aladine !!!!   ::   sur les photos elle fait vraiment grande ! Et elle a une tête SUPERBE. Quand on revoit la photo où elle était dans son box ... quel changement   ::  
Ceci dit ... chuis quand même pas sûre que le trampoline soit un bon plan !   ::  
Câlins à toute la troupe et   ::   à toi

----------


## armance

On va dire que la miss n'est pas fana des paparazzi ...

L'oeil vif la dernière photo  !

Superbe elle parait grande effectivement!
Madame  a la noblesse distante 

Me rappelle plus sa 1 ère vie ça a été quoi ? 

merci pour les news

----------


## siju

La crise du logement ... ça existe en France aussi !   ::

----------


## armance

::   ::   pauvre bêtes

----------


## F ET F

ALADINE EST MAGNIFIQUE !

----------


## Chinooka

> La crise du logement ... ça existe en France aussi !


Si c'est pas malheureux de voir ça   ::  

J'ai aussi plein de photos de Satine et Chinook superposées, Chinook écrasant Satine qui se laisse toujours faire comme une bonne pâte   ::  

Françoise tu trouves Aladine changée ? un peu ? beaucoup ? passionnément ?  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Tout simplement magnifique!  
Quelle stature, elle me fait penser à notre regretté Porthos.  

C'est vraiment une superbe Grand Bleu de Gascogne pure race, elle a encore le regard un peu inquiet et l'oreille tendue... *

----------


## Abricotine

Elle est vraiment superbe. Quelle élégance.
Corie avait une trouille bleue de l'APN au début. Maintenant elle pose et en réclame.
Certaine que ça va venir pour toi aussi ma belle.
Mets-toi dans la tête que tu es spendide, une vraie star à paparazzi.

----------


## Chinooka

> Me rappelle plus sa 1 ère vie ça a été quoi ?


Elle vivait avec cinq autres chiens chez un monsieur qui a dû rentrer en maison de retraite. Les cinq autres ont été placés mais Aladine s'est échappée et elle a vécu à l'état sauvage pendant deux ans !

----------


## F ET F

Je trouve qu'Aladine a plus fière allure, elle redresse la tête et se tient droite.
Il me semble qu'elle a  pris du poids (l'arrière-train et le poitrail), son poil est beau et brillant.
Son regard est encore inquiet.
Quand je revois la première photo d'Aladine terrifiée la tête contre le mur et les photos de ce jour, le changement est énorme.
Lentement mais sûrement, elle va encore progresser car tu lui offres tout ce dont elle a besoin.

----------


## armance

merci pour les infos, 

2 ans seule et livrée à elle même ! De quoi fuir la célébrité!!

----------


## JPFAFF

Le changement est flagrant. Elle est presque fière    ::  

J'ai adopté via une association une x beagle qui a bouleversé ma vie.

je ne regrette pas mon geste, même si j'ai douté...car je ne comprenais pas ses agissements. Têtue certes mais pacifique

cela  fera 3 ans que cette "grande z'oreilles" partage ma vie, et on s'aime c'est une prodigieuse compagne, indépendante, certes mais à l'écoute, très protectrice.

Bref une histoire qui finit bien.

Je ne comprend pas que les chasseurs les cantonnent dans des chenils alors que ce sont des chiens de compagnie extra, surtout pour une dame comme moi     ::  

Elle vit avec mes deux jack russels, materne ma p'tite vieille, bref une meute sympa.

----------


## hitchcock

::  Elle progresse plus vite que je ne l'aurais cru! Le bon air de Waterlooo...le coaching de Capucine....etc...je n'ose citer Scarlett comme coach   ::  
Quelle belle expression " têtus mais pacifiques" c'est exactement ça....mon beaglou est de ce modèle...jamais une miette de méchanceté, toujours gentil, souriant...et bien "bourrin"!!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Quelques petites nouvelles... certaines bonnes, d'autres moins.

Samedi, on fêtait les 80 ans de Maman   ::   J'ai pris un coup de vieux parce qu'elle fait au moins 25 ans de moins et comme elle a 19 ans 1/2 de plus que moi.....  ::  

Le matin, je me réveille pour un petit besoin urgent et je me recouche en me disant "dans une heure, ce sera bon" et là   ::   Je vois mon Glouglou avec l'oeil droit révulsé   ::   Je me suis levée d'un bond ! J'ai pensé à un AVC mais il était très impatient d'avoir sa gamelle   ::   Il dévore comme d'hab donc je pense à un coup de plumet qui lui aurait blessé l'oeil ???

Pendant deux heures, j'essaie d'avoir Maman au bout du fil mais en vain : ça ne répondait pas ou ça sonnait occupé   ::   Je ne voulais pas partir chez le véto de garde (la mienne étant en congé) et qu'elle trouve la meute envahissante en arrivant en mon absence ! 

Bref !!! Le véto de garde a vu Igloo qui avait aussi son arrière-train complètement affaissé, ce qu'il n'avait pas la veille. On lui a fait un électro-cardiogramme parce que le véto soupçonnait un malaise (petite syncope) cardiaque : le coeur battait trop vite mais régulièrement. 

Me voilà repartant avec mon cas pour la science sans aucune certitude sur ce qu'il avait eu.... ça ne fait jamais que la Xème fois !!! Il avait ses grands creux au-dessus des yeux et l'oeil toujours vagabond ! Dimanche : il s'est réveillé frais comme un gardon, l'oeil redevenu normal et plus en forme que jamais !!!!! Il va me tuer mon cas pour la science........

----------


## poppo

Pauvre Régine, tout comme pour Breton ta vie avec ta meute n'est pas une longue fleuve tranquille  ::  

Espérons que Igloo ne te ferait pas de nouveaux frayeurs! Cela lui fait quel âge maintenant?

J'espère que tu as passée une bonne journée en bonne compagnie...  ::  Les moules étaient bonnes?  ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

) Ah ma Poppo !!!!! Les moules étaient zélandaises, ce sont les meilleures !!!! Ca fait près d'une vingtaine d'amis français que j'emmène dans ce resto !!! On ne me déroule pas encore le tapis rouge mais à force, ça va venir   ::  

Merveilleuse journée aujourd'hui !!! La semaine dernière, Tendresse me téléphone pour me dire qu'elle va voir F ET F (Françoise, l'adoptante de Hubert, bleu de Gascogne revenu de très loin !!! Françoise qui m'avait covoituré Aladine avec son mari) et pour me demander si elle pouvait venir voir la meute en début d'après-midi ce jour.

Ben tiens !!! Il ne faut jamais me demander deux fois de faire la fête !!! Je lui propose de venir avec Françoise prendre l'apéro en fin de matinée et d'aller au resto ensuite ! Je contacte mon amie Véro, Sirev59 qui me dit qu'elle viendra avec sa fille + Maman... qui adore ces rencontres rescuiennes alors qu'elle me disait qu'internet =   ::   ::   + une amie Weimar de longue date et ma grande amie d'enfance : Catherine, une fille merveilleuse, on se connait depuis bientôt 45 ans, une superbe Amitié sans nuage qui a traversé toutes ces années !!! Je connais le vrai sens de l'amitié avec un grand A depuis l'enfance et je ne me prétends pas grande amie un jour et grande ennemie le lendemain... contrairement à celle se reconnaîtra, cette "grande dame de la PA" dont on a bien rigolé aujourd'hui (  ::  ), qui soigne son énorme égo plus qu'elle ne s'intéresse à un animal "en vrai" ! Et que sont devenus Victor et Gitane ??? Pauvre mégalo qui prétend aimer tous les chiens alors qu'elle détestait les molosses et le genre il y a un peu plus de deux ans......

Après cette parenthèse, je continue ! : celles qui devaient arriver plus tard sont arrivées plus tôt, celles qui devaient arriver plus tôt se sont fait coincer dans les embouteillages pendant une heure à 7 km de chez moi !!!! Et enfin, la fête a pu copmmencer !

Tous les détails dans un nouveau topic demain !

----------


## inti

Chinooka

Est ce qu'on peut venir à Waterloo quand on n'aime pas les moules?  ::  
Car la je commence à m'inquieter serieusement !  ::  je ne les aime pas du tout !

Nous sommes ravies de savoir que votre rencontre a été une reussite !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Moi j'adore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
amusez vous bien Excellente soirée et tu nous diras aussi comment tu as trouvé ta maison en rentrant LOL!!!!!!!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle est vraiment magnifique ta pépette par contre je reve ou elle a les oreilles qui poussent , jhe voudrai bien savoir combien elles mesurent 20 cm non   ::   ::   ::  , oui vraiment on la sent  bien mieux , dans l allure et tout , 
pour la crise du logemment j ai en tete les photos de tes 2 gris tete beche ou je sais plus trop comment sur un fauteuil marron je crois   ::   ::   ::   je l avais fait voir a des copines  elles avaient adorés , moi je sais plus mettre de photos ici du coup je pourrai meme plus la ressortir 
gros calins a ton pt igloo , nous font de ces trouilles des fois  bises a toutes

----------


## Chinooka

Inti, on ne mange pas que des moules à Waterloo, demande à Tendresse : personne ne l'a obligée à en prendre   ::  

La maison était en bon état quand nous sommes rentrées (à part un set de table troué) mais Scarlett nous a accompagnée. Les filles vous diront que j'exagère quand je décris ma terrible fifille   ::   parce qu'elle s'est comportée comme un ange au resto, une demoiselle bien élevée   ::  

Comme à chaque fois que Véro (Sirev59) vient, ils sont tous passés à la coupe des ongles et au grand nettoyage des oreilles, même Igloo qui était muselé   ::  

Comme prévu, Aladine s'est réfugiée terrorrisée dans le fond d'un studio au salon, bien loin de la terrasse où nous prenions l'apéro au soleil !. Après le resto elle avait réintégré son studio dans la véranda et, se mettant dans le studio avec elle   ::  , Véro a entrepris de lui nettoyer les oreilles, ce qui n'a pas été du luxe !!! La pauvre Aladine ça l'a achevée, c'était beaucoup pour une seule journée et elle n'a pas mangé le soir. Par contre aujourd'hui, elle n'a pas régressé et n'en a pas gardé un trop mauvais souvenir puisqu'elle est venue chercher ses caresses comme les autres jours   ::   Tendresse prévoit qu'il faudra deux ans pour qu'elle soit tout à fait à l'aise.

On a passé une très bonne journée et on recommencera   ::   Maman finira par connaître tout Rescue   ::  , elle était ravie de sa journée elle aussi !

----------


## sirev59

très bonne journée pour nous également 
superbes mises en bouche chez chinnoka  ::  
hummmm que de bonnes choses !!

le resto habituel avec son menu tout aussi alléchant 

je confirme que Scarlett s'est tenue comme un véritable ange, nous sommes toutes témoins!!
Régine tu exagères : elle est si gentille cette belle jeune fille   ::  

le set de table troué, ce n'est pas elle 
mais alors c'est qui ????  ::  

en tout cas ta meute n'est pas rancunière vis à vis de moi car comme tu le dis à chacune de mes visites c'est manucure pour tout le monde (enfin presque Titi est vite allé au fond du jardin  ::  )
et le célèbre nettoyage de longues oreilles  ::  
j'ai du escalader le studio de la belle Aladine afin d'y pénétrer et de pouvoir lui faire ses oreilles   ::  
pas du luxe pour l'une d'entre elles !!!!
elle n'a rien dit   ::  
 et pour le retour : aucun bouchon !!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Chinooka exagère mais Scarlett n'est pas rancunière avec tout ce que l'on dit sur elle lol

----------


## CHARLY 71

Elle est cool quand même Scarlett si elle se tient aussi bien au restau ?  ::  

On n'a jamais osé y emmener Adena. Elle n'a aucune limite dès qu'il y a de la nourriture   ::  . La dernière fois où nous mangions dehors avec la famille, j'avais bien prévenu : "Surtout faites gaffe à Adena, elle arrive de nulle part et elle va venir se servir sur la table". Ils se sont fait avoir, comme tous les invités.
Adena repère de loin ce qu'elle veut et ensuite rien ne l'arrête. Elle peut repartir avec le pain entier sans aucun problème   ::  . Je rigole à chaque fois en voyant le visage stupéfait des invités devant le culot de la pique pocket   ::   et leur "On a rien eu le temps de faire, mais c'est quoi ce chien !!!!!"   ::  

Aladine est superbe, magnifique avec ses oreilles immenses   ::   Elle a un regard très doux, typique des grandes zoreilles. C'est une vraie gentille cette beauté. La regarder est déjà un pur bonheur.

----------


## armance

Moi, je sais pas si ça vous fait le même effet mais je trouve que ça manque de photos...  ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vrai que Scarlett est assez civilisée par moments   ::    Mais il ne faut pas s'y tromper, si elle a été aussi sage c'est parce que presque tout le monde lui donnait des petits morceaux en-dessous de la table   ::  

Samedi, ça a fait 5 mois qu'Aladine est arrivée. Ce matin-là, elle s'est réveillée de bonne humeur et toute sautillante   ::   C'est une coïncidence mais depuis samedi, elle a encore progressé  ::  

On a eu de très gros orages et mon routeur a grillé hier matin   ::   Hier matin, il faisait noir en plein jour, j'ai rarement vu ça à ce point   ::   Pour des photos, j'attends qu'il fasse un peu meilleur   ::

----------


## vmmiss

aladine sautillante, on a hâte de voir ça  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Au jardin, elle ne me fuit plus, elle accepte que je passe tout près d'elle et elle sort de plus en plus. La meute s'empiffre de pêches au fond du jardin et j'ai vu Aladine en manger une... les autres ont chanté "elle est des nôôôôtres   ::  "   ::

----------


## hitchcock

Ouf, je rentre juste à temps de mon rallye TransAuvergne pour souhaiter

BON PENTAMENSIVERSAIRE à Aladine!
(euh Réginette je viens de trouver tes messages sur le répondeur...honte à moi)

----------


## sirev59

scarlett n'a rien eu sous la table 

le peu de chocolat qu'elle ait eu, cela s'est fait sur la table 
et avec élégance et propreté 

très bien élevée la petite scarlett

 ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Demande à Françoise si Scarlett n'a rien eu sous la table..........   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

salut les filles , un pt mot pour vous dire que breton 67 rentre demain soir de vacances , elle envoie le bonjour a tout le monde , je vous dis pas le cirque que lui ont fait ses loulous la bas , entre creuser le terrain , les bobos et autres conneries ( le véto adore les bretons et meme la bergére  s y est mise a croire que ce veto est beau gosse  ::   ::  , j espere que ca ira tranquillou pour rentrer , on attend des photos impatiemment , bises   ::  j ai recu ton mail regine mais  je ne sais pas partagé  alors que sur mon facebook j y arrive   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Breton rentre demain, les affaires vont reprendre, je suis curieuse de lire le compte-rendu détaillé de ses "vacances" !!!!   ::

----------


## F ET F

Lors de cette agréable journée, j'ai pu constater que Scarlett est une chienne très sage qui ne tire pas en laisse et qui reste calme au restaurant.
Elle était installée sous la table et ne réclamait rien mais je n'ai pas su faire sans lui  donner des petits morceaux de pain et de frites...

C'est à se demander si c'est bien elle qui fait des bêtises !

Heureuse de savoir qu'Aladine a encore fait des progrès.

----------


## hitchcock

Pain et frites...et les moules? Dites carrément que vous amadouez Scarlett avec des procédés belges! (efficaces certes...miam)

----------


## breton67

coucou Régine ,je vois que chez toi aussi c est la fete j adore ta façon de raconter   ::  donc toi aussi quand tu partais tu régalais le véto du coin?
Les photos sont superbes je n ais plus trouvé le bon smiley alors   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Depuis une dizaine de jours Aladine est dans une passe de progrès visibles, je la trouve plus franche de jour en jour. Le soir quand je suis couchée elle vient tout près de moi pour que je la gratouille et/ou la caresse longuement et le matin quand je me réveille je la trouve avec les deux pattes avant sur mon lit, elle se dévergonde et est de plus en plus intéressée par ma gamelle ou quand je découpe leur viande : elle passe la tête par le toit ouvrant du studio et son long nez s'aventure de plus en plus loin   ::  , de plus en plus intéressée aussi quand je vais à la cuisine où elle aimerait me suivre... serait-elle une grande gourmande qui s'ignorait ? Elle est éveillée, alerte, de bonne humeur et sautillante comme je l'avais écrit précédemment, elle est souvent au jardin et cet après-midi, elle est rentrée à fond la caisse du jardin avec Scarlett et elle est restée un bon moment à remuer le fouet comme si elle ressentait enfin la joie de vivre... c'est la première fois que je la vois comme ça !!! prête à repartir au galop avec Scarlett et invitant Igloo au jeu au passage  ::  

Elle sursaute encore au moindre bruit et n'aime toujours pas l'appareil photo mais je la vois s'épanouir et commencer à enfin vivre   ::

----------


## astings

C'est merveilleux .Grace à toi,cette magnifique chienne va enfin vivre ,connaitre et apprécier ce que j'appelle la vraie vie de chien.Merci pour elle (qui doit seulement commencer à réaliser que ce n'est pas un objet et que tu l'aime.)

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chinooka,

je crois qu'Aladine a enfin compris qu'elle resterait avec ta meute et toi et elle en ressent un bonheur immense qu'elle commence à exprimer.

bravo pour ces progrès, je revois encore sa photo la tête contre le coin du mur comme si elle voulait y entrer pour s'y cacher.

c'est formidable pour cette grande puce, je lui envoie plein de bisous ainsi qu'à toi et toute ta meute qui nous fait bien rire avec leurs bêtises.

----------


## vmmiss

c'est formidable !  ::

----------


## inti

Attention aux mauvaises frequentations chinooka !  ::   ::  

Tu devrais plutôt confier Aladine à la douce et discrète capucine !

Avec Scarlett elle sera à la bonne école ma pauvre !  ::   ::  

nous sommes ravies d'apprendre qu'Aladine progresse rapidement !  ::

----------


## teuleu

C'est très émouvant de voir Aladine découvrir le bonheur.

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::  Aladine tu as compris que tu es en sécurité et aimée   ::   ::   ::  
heureuse pour toi Régine ces moments là sont les plus beaux moments d une adoption  ::

----------


## sirev59

m"enfin, il est évident qu'aladine peut prendre comme meilleure copine scarlett  ::  

nous sommes témoins qu'elle est sage, adorable, se tient bien à l'exterieur 

un modèle cette scarlett

pourquoi l'éviter : une si gentille chienne   ::  

régine tu déguises ton appareil photo en je ne sais quoi afin qu'aladine n'en ait plus peur  ::

----------


## poppo

Sacrée Aladine! Est ce que se seront les pêches de ton jardin qui la font sautiller de joie?  ::   ::  

Ravie de lire ses bonnes nouvelles , comme dit plus haut elle doit se sentir aimé!  ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Sacrée Aladine!!   
A force d'observer la meute,  surtout Scarlett, elle a compris ce qu'il fallait faire.
Attention, après les deux pattes avant, ce sera les deux arriere .  

Débrouille toi pour nous faire des photos  en douce, Régine. *

----------


## Chinooka

Photos du jour   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chinooka,

j'adore la 2ème photo où le coupable regarde s'il a bien tout cassé ??

----------


## dadache

ohh le programme ne plaisait pas on dirait

----------


## astings

En fait,il trouvait que ce coin de verdure manquait de sculture   ::  Qui est le coupable   ::   ? En tout cas,il ou elle aime l'art moderne  ::  .
Chic,les aventures reprennent   ::

----------


## breton67

::   ::  +désolée Régine c est pas sympa mais là crise de fou rire 
 ::  qui qu a fait ça ?
allez de toute façon rien de bien interessantce soir a la tele 
reste  ::   ::   ::

----------


## teuleu

> coucou chinooka,
> 
> j'adore la 2ème photo où le coupable regarde s'il a bien tout cassé ??


le coupable ce n'est pas sur il y a d'autres suspects   ::  

une télécommande détruite cela faisait longtemps 
peut être qu'ils vont faire une petite récapitulation de toutes leurs  bêtises pour montrer à Aladine 
ils n'ont pas avalé les piles tu devrais t'estimer contente  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne crois pas que ce soit l'oeuvre d'Igloo, il a d'autres petits plaisirs (briquets, papiers) mais je pense qu'il faisait son marché en pièces détachées   ::   Eh oui, heureusement qu'ils n'ont pas avalé les piles, manquerait plus qu'ils fassent tic-tac tic-tac   ::

----------


## hitchcock

Teuleu m'a volé ma phrase" ça nous manquait"...ça fait si longtemps que les zappettes restaient intactes..c'était limite inquiétant. Ouf les poilus de Régine redeviennent comme ils étaient, c'est qu'on a eu peur de ne plus rigoler!   ::  

Le temps orageux leur a peut-être tapé sur les nerfs???

----------


## F ET F

C'est normal, c'est la rentrée des classes... ils enseignent à Aladine : c'était la leçon n°1 !!!

----------


## sirev59

> +désolée Régine c est pas sympa mais là crise de fou rire 
>  qui qu a fait ça ?
> allez de toute façon rien de bien interessantce soir a la tele 
> reste


je suis désolée mais je suis comme breton : pliée en deux de rire

----------


## inti

Tout ce qu'on peut conclure c'est que tu n'avais pas rangé la telecommande à la bonne place chinooka !   ::   ::  

Tu sais très bien que les gamins de nos jours sont très attirés par les nouvelles technologies !   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui ils sont surdoués et apprennent très vite   ::  

Ici on montre le bon exemple à Aladine, il n'a pas fallu lui expliquer deux fois que les pêches, oui c'est bon !!!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Elles se sont bien trouvées celles-ci   ::  





Enfin bon, quand même un peu envahissante la rouquine   ::  



Raboulotter la couette de môman et s'y installer, ce n'est pas mal non plus   ::  



Pendant ce temps, Satine subit la crise du logement   ::

----------


## breton67

dieu sait que ces jours je n ais pas trop le coeur a rire mais ces photos tellement de" tendresse et d un autre coté trop drole redonnent un peu le moral 
j adore ton commentaire pour Satine assise sur son fauteuil  ::

----------


## astings

Breton a raison .Merci Régine de me faire rire car je suis au trente sixième dessous. (Ma Sandy est en fin de vie,elle a eu une récidive sur la patte arrière) 
Continue de nous mettre des photos de tes stars

----------


## Daysie433

pauvre Sandy, courage astings et bisous à vous deux

----------


## Chinooka

Trop triste pour Sandy et Prisca, il vous faudra avoir beaucoup de courage   ::  

Bisous à vous deux et à vos fifilles  ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

dis chinooka Satine porte bien son nom, son poil est si luisant qu'on croirait du satin, tu les cires avec quoi ??

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, elle porte bien son nom !!! En plus, son poil est très doux pour un poil ras  ::  

En fait, son nom complet est Argent Secret Satine la Courtisane   ::   ::

----------


## siju

Je reviens sur Rescue après 2 mois relativement agités   ::  
Chinooka, heureusement qu'il y a ton sujet qui respire le bonheur et la joie de vivre parce que ailleurs les nouvelles ne sont pas excellentes   ::  
Aladine semble s'intégrer à merveille !   ::   Quel changement sur ces quelques mois !!
Et que dire des autres ? Tous et toutes de vrais modèles pour revues   ::  Personnellement j'ai une petite préférence pour Scarlett mais je ne suis pas certaine que j'en dirais toujours autant si je l'avais 15 jours en pension !   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Depuis quelques jours, Aladine ne sautille plus : elle bondit, elle galope ! Elle revient du jardin avec Scarlett et Capucine, la langue pendante et un air de fofolle   ::   ! Tous les petits progrès continuent et s'amplifient et même s'il y a encore du boulot, je la vois vraiment évoluer et renaître   ::  







Mama mia, quelles oreilles   ::  



Deux p'tites bleues   ::  



La Chichounette (13 ans 1/2)   ::  





Titi campe sous le pêcher   ::  



Regardez comme je suis sage   ::  



Une vedette parmi d'autres   ::

----------


## astings

J'ai lu que le chien qui avait les plus longues oreilles au monde était un bleu comme Aladine   ::  .Il est entré dans le livre des records avec 31cm pour l'oreille gauche   ::  et 32 cm pour l'oreille droite  ::  . Je me demande si Aladine n'en ai pas loin  ::  C'est une vrai longue z'oreille   ::  Bravo Aladine pour les progrés que tu fais Tu as compris que tu était dans TA maison maintenant et que tu es aimé. Quel progression depuis la photo horrible de cette chienne terrorisée dans son boxe.

----------


## F ET F

Quelles belles photos !
Cela me fait plaisir de voir Aladine moins inquiète.
Elle a fait d'énormes progrès.  Et je le redis encore et encore : elle est magnifique. 
Ses charmants compagnons doivent certainement contribuer à son épanouissement.

----------


## poppo

C'est vrai qu'elle est belle!!!  ::  

On continue de suivre assidument le " Dallas" de Waterloo, la petite dernière fera bientôt partie intégrante de la meute avec tous les bétises qui vont avec......  ::   ::   ::  

J'en bave d'avance........

Bisous a toute la meute, à toi et ta maman!

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*



Voici Harbor, le chien qui possède les plus grandes oreilles du monde, record établi par le célèbre Guinness Book 2012. Ses oreilles mesurent 31,1 cm (pour la gauche) et 34,3 cm (pour la droite).

Notre magnifique Aladine n'a vraiment rien à lui envier!!!
Quelle est jolie Aladine, non suis pas chauvine  

Superbes photos de tous, merci Régine. *

----------


## astings

Merci tentresse ,tu vois j'étais au dessous,je croyais que la droite faisait 32 mais non,c'est 34,3   ::   Qu'elles sont belles ces z'oreilles   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pas mal les z'oreilles de Harbor  ::  

Le temps de retrouver mon mètre-ruban et je mesure les oreilles d'Aladine !!!!!

----------


## manhattan

super les progres d'Aladine
comment qu elle s'appelle la aladine hirsute a grands poils??
elle est mimi .....
je note qd meme que l'etendoir a linges derriere la soit disant terreur semble debout et intact
je soupconne qu'on nous ment sur ses degats waterlooesques
On ne nous dit pas tout...........  ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

La bleue hirsute, c'est Capucine   ::  

Il va bientôt falloir remettre la chatière en route. Pour le moment je laisse encore la porte de la grande véranda ouverte mais les températures commencent à baisser ! La chatière, ça implique le passage par les cuisines, plus rien ne pourra traîner, ce sera pratique !!! Je vais ramener mes stocks de Contrex pour faire barrage sur l'entablement dans la grande cuisine + des barrières (pas très solides...), quelques packs dans la petite cuisine + la paroi de douche et je croise les doigts   ::   Mais je ne rêve pas trop, je m'attends à des réveils bruyants pendant la nuit quand Miss Catastrophe aura de nouveau accès à ses deux pièces préférées   ::   Il va aussi falloir apprendre à Aladine à passer par la chatière ! comme elle a encore peur son ombre par moments, ça promet   ::

----------


## breton67

essaye de passer avant elle Régine sur qu elle suivra ?????????

----------


## vmmiss

super les progrès d'aladine, un bonheur ces photos  ::

----------


## hitchcock

Argent Secret Satine la Courtisane .....m'a bien l'air crispée, perchée toute serrée sur le petit fauteuil...Tu pourrais lui fournir une méridienne, elle le vaut bien !

----------


## poppo

Alors Régine, ces oreilles.....tu les as mésurées?  ::

----------


## breton67

::  oui on attends 
ou alors l une de tes filles aurait elle fait un sort a ton metre ?????????  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> une de tes filles aurait elle fait un sort a ton metre ?????????


Ce doit être ça parce que je le cherche toujours !!!!   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ah quel bonheur ce post 
J'aime mieux venir ici que de regarder "l'amour est dans le pré"
On se marre  ::  
Sinon les photos sont trop belles et on sent la troupe bien "chez elle"
Sans complexe
On peut dire Régine que tu habites chez tes chiens  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Aladine me fait rire, dès qu'elle entend que j'ouvre la porte du local à poubelles, elle se carapate à toute vitesse   ::  ... si j'oubliais de bien refermer la porte, je pense qu'elle me montrerait tout son potentiel en matière de bêtises   ::  

Même si elle a encore des moments de peur, c'est fou ce qu'elle a changé en trois semaines   ::  Cet après-midi, elle était joyeuse et remuait le plumet avec bonheur   ::

----------


## breton67

au cas ou je t envoie GUEN spécialiste en poubelles 
je pense d ailleurs lui en offrir une pour Noel 
vu que je ne peux me servir de la poubelle encastrée car trois paniers devant et s il me faut pousser les paniers avec bien sur les loulous dedans vu qu ils me collent ou que j aille j aurais le dos en marmelade j vais acheté une petite poubelle 
ras le bol de la trouver renversée   ::  des que je sors je la pose sur l évier ,quand j y pense   ::  
mais depuis hier une nouvelle poubelle vu que l autre a fait une chute mortelle   ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je fais un essai pour voir si je surveille bien le topic  :Cool:

----------


## Chinooka

Re-essai  :Embarrassment:

----------


## teuleu

j'ai trouvé le post de norvège ouf 
c'est le seul 
je ne retrouve plus rien  j'en ai marre je suis paumée

----------


## Daysie433

> j'ai trouvé le post de norvège ouf 
> c'est le seul 
> je ne retrouve plus rien  j'en ai marre je suis paumée


j'ai passé l'après midi à récupérer tous les post où j'avais laissé un message.

teuleu si tu veux arriver à retrouver tous tes post il suffit de taper ton pseudo dans la case "recherche avancée" et de faire "entrer" ensuite tu vois apparaitre tous les post où tu as posté.

il y a certainement un moyen plus simple et plus rapide mais c'est le seul qui me vient à l'esprit vu que je suis de l'ancienne école et pas née avec un ordinateur dans les mains comme les jeunes d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Chinooka

Bravo Daysie !!! Je n'y avais pas pensé  :Embarrassment:  

Aujourd'hui ça fait six mois que Miss Aladine a rejoint la troupe  :Smile:  Même s'il y a encore du boulot et si elle reste toujours aussi craintive vis-à-vis de nos invités, quelle évolution avec moi depuis un mois, un vrai bonheur  :Smile: 

Je pense que les affaires vont reprendre et que j'aurai de quoi raconter... Le temps se rafraîchit donc depuis aujourd'hui on réapprend à aller au jardin via la chatière, ce qui implique le passage par les cuisines donc plein de tentations à nouveau  :Big Grin:  Ils n'y passaient qu'en transit le temps des gamelles donc ils étaient un peu déboussolés avant de reprendre leurs habitudes. Je suis contente d'avoir placé la paroi de douche dans la petite cuisine, je sens qu'elle sera bien utile pour limiter les bêtises lol ! J'ai repris mon vieux système de packs de Contrex sur l'entablement + barrières dans la grande cuisine, on verra combien de temps ça tiendra mais c'est certain que je ne pourrai plus laisser traîner la vaisselle  :Big Grin:  

Aladine n'est jamais allée dans les cuisines puisqu'elle mange dans la véranda. Elle y est juste passée le jour de son arrivée dans les bras du mari de Françoise. Elle qui se précipitait dès que j'y allais ces derniers jours, elle n'a même pas tenté d'y aller ! Je crois qu'elle se réserve pour la nuit, histoire d'y aller incognito  :Cool:  quand je dors pour explorer son nouveau domaine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinooka

Daysie, on peut aussi cliquer simplement sur le pseudo et on voit tous les messages postés, idem pour envoyer un MP  :Smile:

----------


## poppo

Faudra installer une caméra infra rouge pour surveiller les allées venus dans ta cuisine la nuit... :Big Grin:

----------


## siju

Bon demi anniversaire à Aladine  :Smile:  et bon courage à toi pour les mois qui viennent ... à mon avis les bêtises ne vont pas tarder  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## siju

Oupsssssssss j'avais effacé ça pourtant (je trouvais que ça faisait kitch  :EEK!: ). Me surprendra toujours ce nouveau Rescue !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Contente de retrouver ce post et les autres......
Ce ne fut pas sans mal!!

Bon anniversaire Aladine, profite bien du bonheur chez Régine.

Merci Daysie pour les explications.*

----------


## inti

Bon demi/anniv à Aladine ! :Smile:

----------


## vmmiss

bisous belle aladine

----------


## teuleu

merci merci merci Daysie avec ta méthode je peux accéder à la liste des sujets sur lequel j'ai posté  et merci Régine  avec ta méthode je peux arriver à la liste de mes messages
bon j'arrête de polluer ce post avec mes problèmes d'acclimatation au nouveau Rescue

----------


## Chinooka

Pas de soucis Teuleu !

Qu'est-ce que je vous disais hier soir pour l'accès aux cuisines pendant la nuit ??? J'ai des choses à vous raconter, photos à l'appui !!!  :Mad:   A l'aube, il y en a deux qui ont entendu parler du pays  :Mad:  

Je ferai ça tout à l'heure !

----------


## Chinooka

No comment  :Mad:  La cuisine avait été nettoyée à fond hier matin  :Mad:  Et encore, je n'avais pas vu qu'il y en avait autant (si pas plus) au jardin  :Mad: 




Breton, je ravale ce que je t'expliquais à propos de la poubelle  :Big Grin: 

Quelles sont les deux délinquantes ? devinez  :Big Grin: 

Normalement, tout était bien rangé et les tonnelets étaient superposés :



Par contre il ne s'est rien passé dans la grande cuisine  :Big Grin:

----------


## siju

Quand je disais que les bêtises n'allaient pas tarder !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Je ne me moque pas parce qu'avec un panier et un coussin en moins ... y a pas de quoi se vanter lolll

----------


## Daysie433

elles pourraient faire la pub pour la tornade blanche tes deux angelots :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaston

Voici avec l'automne les bétises qui recommencent, vivement les longues soirées hivernales devant l'ordinateur et les bêtises des loulous de Waterloo.............

----------


## Chinooka

Je rigole de moins en moins... j'ai deux étagères accrochées au mur dans la véranda derrière mon bureau, ce matin "on" s'y est attaquéES (si si, je mets au féminin...) ainsi qu'à la table à côté de mon bureau, "on" m'avait épargné ça jusqu'à présent... ça commence à bien faire  :Mad: 

Je vais devoir mettre une paroi de douche dans la véranda, finalement la maison aura des parois de douche partout !!!! Je vais déposer un brevet "maison antiterrorisme canin"  :Big Grin:

----------


## siju

Tu crois qu'Aladine serait dans le coup ??????????  :EEK!: 
Si c'est le cas ... elle s'est bien vite dévergondée !

----------


## Chinooka

Aladine, je ne pense pas... pas encore lol ! Je soupçonne fortement les deux fofolles : Scarlett et Capucine. D'ailleurs c'est plus que des soupçons, ça frôle la certitude  :Big Grin:

----------


## breton67

hihihi mais je ris jaune hier quand mon mari est rentré ,moi je désherbais au jardin il y avait un peu le meme souk je comprends que sur le coup ras le bol ;on en rit apres mais sur le coup je lui tordrais bien son joli cou a mon Guen 
COURAGE régine ,je viens de regarder les photos une fois de plus les tiens sont quand meme plus dégourdies !::ce sont des filles hein ,car pour le moments les portes de placard resistent c est vraiment un jeu pour elles dirait on :tiens MOMAN a trouvée une nouvelle parade ,allez les filles on s en occupe !et elle y vont de tout coeur

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Me voilà sur le post Merci Régine ::

----------


## Chinooka

Appel aux dons :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/...e-petite-chose.

Les premières photos sont terribles mais depuis le toilettage, le petit bout se révèle être très joli et sera mis à l'adoption après castration/détartrage jeudi  ::

----------


## armance

et beh !!
il en faut du courage pour s'accrocher à ce site qui sur le plan de la communication devrait prendre des cours !! Ils auraient pu nous prévenir qu'il fallait encore devoir changer ...
bref suis bien contente de retrouver les posts surtout d'avoir des news des grandes oreilles !!
 Il parait qu'on devait avoir la mesure des oreilles d'Aladine pour comparer avec le recordman du monde...Retrouvé le mètre? sinon avec une règle ça devrait être possible..
Bises

----------


## poppo

J'avais posté ce matin mais avec ce maintenance d'urgence les messages ont disparus.... :: 

iIl ne se passe RIEN a Waterloo??????Pas possible......... ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il se passe toujours quelque chose à Waterloo ! Samedi j'ai failli faire les gros titres de la gazette locale :

"Rixe dans le magasin Aldi de Waterloo autour de sticks dentaires pour chien, on déplore deux blessés légers qui ont été conduits en HP, la police n'étant pas parvenue à calmer les protagonistes"  ::   ::  

Quand il y a une promo chez Aldi, on a intérêt à se pointer à l'aube sinon il n'y a plus rien. J'avais vu que les sticks dentaires pour chien étaient en promo (50 %). J'envoie Maman en service commandé à son Aldi avec la mission de rafler tout ce qu'elle pouvait : avec sept poilus, une boîte dure quatre jours. Ensuite elle est venue ici pour garder la meute et je suis partie à mon Aldi où j'ai vidé le stock... inutile de dire que je suis passée inaperçue une fois de plus  :Big Grin:  Voilà toutes les commères d'Aldi jacassant à propos de chiens et chats autour de moi qui remplissais mon caddy sans désemparer et sans me laisser distraire  :: 

A la sortie, un pépé me regarde l'oeil vraiment mauvais et me demande où j'ai trouvé les sticks parce qu'il a fait deux fois le tour sans les voir  ::  De loin, je lui indique l'endroit où ils se trouvaient tout en prenant un air dégagé... là-dessus il me demande si j'ai tout pris ? ben oui... et "vous en revendez" ? ben non... (c'te question  ::  ). Il se retourne vers sa bobonne et lui dit "elle a tout pris, elle a un chenil chez elle"  ::  

Je viens décharger ma cargaison et je repars au Aldi à 10 km d'ici, dans un nouveau centre commercial. Je fais deux fois le tour et je n'en vois pas  :Cool:  Je refais le tour une troisième fois et  ::  mais... pépé et bobonne avait mis la main dessus, j'ai pu attraper une caisse de 8 boîtes in extremis. Pas du tout content pépé, je l'ai entendu ronchonner dans tout le magasin  ::  Alors que j'étais à la caisse, je l'ai vu charger sa voiture... juste à côté de la mienne donc j'ai attendu qu'il soit parti pour aller à ma voiture à mon tour  ::  

Il avait été tellement désagréable que je n'ai pas voulu lui faire plaisir en lui en refilant une petite partie de mon stock, non mais ! Mais bon, si il n'a qu'un seul chien, il doit avoir assez jusqu'à la prochaine promo, il n'est pas reparti sans rien !

En attendant, vu ce que j'ai investi, j'espère que ça va freiner le tartre et les détartrages !

Sinon une bonne nouvelle : j'ai passé le contrôle technique ce midi... enfin ma titine a passé le contrôle technique  ::  Bonne pour le service, à 12 ans et sans être passée par le garage avant  ::  Il faut dire que j'ai fait royalement 1.166 km en un an, ce n'est en tout cas pas en essence que je dépense mes sous  ::  

Scarlett était avec moi, elle n'a pas aimé du tout : trop de bruit ! En plus des deux laisses, j'étais accrochée à son collier et à son harnais. Mais elle a vite repris confiance une fois qu'on a démarré pour rentrer à la maison. Bonne chose de faite  :: 

Autre bonne nouvelle : la prise de sang d'Aladine est excellente, j'attends les résultats pour le contrôle de la leishmaniose. Celles des jumeaux sont bonnes aussi, Igloo a un peu d'urée mais très peu (gouttes homéopathiques pour lui en plus de tout le reste... il me ruine !) et ils reçoivent tous les deux un médicament homéopathique pour soulager le foie, mais je dois un peu changer leur alimentation parce que les roulés de dindonneau sont trop salés pour eux donc on repasse au poupou et au poisson, ils ne se plaignent pas  :Big Grin:  

Après quelques jours de plein été, revoici l'automne avec mon problème de devoir laisser l'accès à la chatière de la cuisine, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...  ::  Maintenant il va vraiment falloir tout planquer dans les cuisines pour éviter les tentations, ce qui n'est pas évident avec mes grandes cuissons pour la meute !!!

----------


## Daysie433

je suis encore écroulée de rire en te lisant chinooka  :Big Grin: 

je t'imagine dans le magasin, le caddy rempli de sticks pour toutous, z'ont dû te prendre pour une illuminée avec tout ce stock  :: 

contente d'apprendre que les analyses sont bonnes pour ta troupe :: 

je vois que tu donnes dans la co-location de studio dis t'as plus de places pour des nouveaux locataires  :: 

révision auto ok, c'est super.........et la maman elle passe quand à la révision  :: 

allez sans rancune et gros bisous à toi et ta troupe de canaillous  ::

----------


## breton67

moi aussi je vois d ici les coups d oeil furieux que tu as du prendre ,les gens sont d une agressivité cela devient pénible 
j aurais fait exactement comme toi ,quand on me prends a rebrousse poil ,je ne lacherais jamais le morceau  :: 
contente moi aussi pour les analyses c est vrai qu il y a toujours une angoisse  :: 
de mon coté pas de chatiere mais je vais remettre ma casquette de portier un qui veut rentrer deux qui veulent sortir Guen qui sort tout seul, ouvre les portes mais bien sur ne sait pas les fermer et par dessus la douce voix de mon homme qui me rappelle le prix du mazout :: va etre long l hiver

----------


## poppo

Heureusement après une journée de mauvaises nouvelles il y a Régine et Sonja pour nous faire rire.....entre les sticks pour chien et le prix du mazout..... ::   Merci les filles!! :: 


Ravie des superbes nouvelles des analyses!!! ::

----------


## siju

J'aurais bien aimé voir ça !  ::  Tu dois avoir la cote dans les grandes surfaces du coin !!  :: 
Je suis ravie de savoir que tout le monde est en forme (de la teuf à Aladine loll) ... ça nous promet de la lecture pour les longues soirées d'hiver  :Big Grin: 
Plein de câlins à la meute et bisous pour toi.

----------


## Chinooka

La meilleure, c'est qu'en revenant du Aldi à 10 km, je suis repassée au mien... des fois qu'ils auraient regarni le rayon  ::  Je pose la question à un jeune qui y travaille s'il y en a encore dans la réserve et il me répond : "ah non, il n'y en a plus, les gens les ont achetés par caisses entières  ::  " et moi...  ::   Me suis pas vantée d'être celle qui avait fait la razzia sur tout le stock plus tôt dans la matinée  ::

----------


## breton67

::  :: innocente aux mains pleines va ,encore heureux que tu ne l ais pas envoyé voir en réserve au cas ou????????

----------


## siju

Il me semble qu'il fait bien calme par ici !!  ::  La meute chinookienne se serait-elle rachetée une conduite ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## armance

oui on dirait !!

----------


## Chinooka

Contrairement aux apparences, la morne plaine n'est toujours pas un long fleuve tranquille  :: 

Mardi, une des catastrophes du siècle fut à mettre au crédit de Capucine. Au moment où mon bricoleur me disait au revoir, Capucine se trouvait derrière ma chaise de burerau et je ne sais pourquoi, elle a fait un bond en l'air et tapé de la tête dans l'étagère. Etagère bien lourde en métal qui s'est cassé la figure en beauté (avec tout ce qu'il y avait dessus bien sûr. Encore heureux qu'elle n'ait pas atterri sur ma tête ou dans la nuque  ::  mais elle a atterri à 5 cm de l'ordi  :: 

J'avais justement acheté des équerres pour consolider les deux planches mais on n'a pas eu le temps de les mettre... Pour un coup d'essai, ce fut un coup de maître.



Le pire c'est que jeudi matin, le bricoleur était de retour et je l'observais qui "travaillait"... En 2h30 il n'avait pratiquement rien foutu  ::  donc je n'ai pas pu tenir ma langue plus longtemps : ça faisait des années que je ruminais de temps en temps, ce n'est pas nouveau qu'il traîne en longueur pour pouvoir travailler un jour de plus... comme quand il coupe brindille par brindille au sécateur en morceaux de 5 cm... et qu'il récidive 10 minutes après que je lui en aie fait la remarque !!!! C'était l'année dernière et il fait la même chose chez Maman qui n'ose rien dire. Ca je peux le faire aussi, je lui demande de faire des travaux lourds que je ne peux pas faire moi-même et pas de se tourner les pouces  ::  . Donc je lui ai dit de passer à autre chose parce que je n'avais pas les sous pour le prendre un jour de plus... (ça faisait un bout de temps qu'il nettoyait la porte vitrée et son encadrement tout à son aise - parce que je suis envahie de mouches depuis deux mois) et donc c'est allé au clash et donc il est parti furieux  ::  Marre de me faire arnaquer depuis des années, du coup je cherche un autre bricoleur qui aime les chiens parce que la meute est toujours prête à donner un coup de main  ::  

Mais mardi, il a eu le temps de poser deux parois de douche supplémentaires... j'y ai pris goût  ::  : je peux protéger mon bureau quand je laisse la meute seule à la maison et isoler la meute au salon en cas de besoin  :Big Grin:

----------


## siju

Je me disais bien qu'autant de temps sans co....ie c'était pas normal !  ::  Apparemment l'ordi a eu chaud ... et toi aussi  :: 
Si c'était pour des travaux de jardinage, je t'enverrais bien qqn (pas de France hein ! de notre bon brabant wallon lolll) mais pour l'intérieur ... je n'ai plus ça dans mes archives.
Caresses aux poilus (surtout à la tête de la pôôôvre Capucine  :Big Grin: ) et bisous à toi.

----------


## armance

Bon!
Nous voilà rassurées tout va bien donc !!
Ya que les humains qui débloquent si je comprends bien! Tu as bien fait : faut pas tirer sur la corde ! Des personnes qui ont besoin de bosser il doit y en avoir d'autres!
bises

----------


## vidau fabienne

petard  ca bouge chez toi encore mais y a une question qui me turlipine au lieu de tout ce cirque devant tes portes pourquoi ne pas faire poser des serrures ok tu vas me repondre ils vont gratter les portes et elles seront pas jolies mais tant qu a choisir , moi je vais te dire au debut la staff avait attaqué a gratter la porte donc n etant pas chez moi et voulant rendre la maison dans un etat correct j ai cloué avec des pts clous minuscules sur cette porte d entrée, les especés de separation en contreplaqué marron qu on trouve souvent en separation sur les palettes d eaux ( tu dois connaitre ca  ::  :: t achete un peu de l eau en pack je suppose :: alors certainbs comme evian sont en plastique blanc iprimé evian mais souvent c est en contreplaqué marron , j ai decoupé aux dimensions du panneau de la porte a protéger et en partant je le ferai sauter et ma porte sera propre ,si tu veux preserver les portes de ta cuisine au cas ou tu voudrais revendre un jour ( il faut pernser a tout ) c est le mieux , la de toutes facons ta jolie cuisine tu n en profites pas alors autant mettre des serrures et proteger tes facades ,et avoir accés a tes placards normalement et meme je vais te dire quand bien meme ils abimeraient un peu une porte  la changer reviendrais a peine plus cher que le stock de boites eaux et parois de douches qui t encombrent ,pour la chatiere explique voir si je trouve une combine  ::  ::  pour les stiks de aldi j en ai jamais vu ici , ils ont les biscuits dans une boite en forme d os comme les biscuits qui sont dedans  , les batonbnets en couleurs et les boites d un kg de biscuits chiens assortis allez bonne nuit suis cuite en plus j ai la cystite suis plié en 2

----------


## vidau fabienne

ce soir kortex sera dans les ils n ont pas eu de chance
*Julie Dlf* d'autres photos du beau bébé sur son post rescue 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/31139-Kortez-griffon-d-arr%C3%AAt-Khortal-3-ans-%2859%29-eutha-pr%C3%A9vue-le-18-10?highlight=kortez

----------


## arden56

Je découvre ce post..... C'est une tornade !!!! la première page avec la photo, wouah, ca fait mal.... Et après c'est la folie.... je suis écroulée de rire à lire les mésaventures de la maison, les poubelles, la cuisine.... la couette... les étagères qui dégringolent toutes seules ou presque ....

Les loulous sont si beaux, des bouilles à bisous avec leurs grands yeux  tristes et leurs grandes z'oreilles... De vrais p'tits "anges".... 

L'es pas hantée la maison ??? Ben oui par des esprits malins ????

----------


## vidau fabienne

et encore arden il y a surement des photos encore pire qui manquent et des encore plus droles aussi et la maitresse est pas  non plus dans le genre commentaires déjantés , ,
je relance pour kortex , il a un pt delai jusqu au 21 apres le gros nounours n aura plus de délai :: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ghlight=kortez

----------


## Chinooka

Attends Arden, je pense que je n'avais pas remis la série de photos dans cette partie-ci (les quatre premières parties du topic de Norvège ont disparu avec le déménagement de Rescue...) donc tu n'as pas encore vu mes fumeurs de moquette  ::  









Après la séance photo qui avait lieu dans la petite animalerie d'une copine, la toiletteuse qui avait aidé à tenir les jumeaux s'était retrouvée le cheveu hirsute et à moitié déshabillée : les boutons du chemisier blanc étaient ouverts et la mini-jupe était remontée à la taille  ::

----------


## teuleu

toujours aussi irresistibles ces photos  :: .On ne s'en lasse pas.
ça fait du bien au moral

----------


## BOULET60

merci chinooka je retrouve le moral grace à vous et votre meute C'est un plaisir de lire votre post ainsi que celui de Breton67

----------


## Daysie433

ah chinooka ces photos là............je les adore, elles sont irrésistibles ::

----------


## arden56

Wouah GENIAL !
Et c'est BEAUTES là feraient des bêtises ???? impossibles, moi je n'y pas  !!! on dirait des ANGES !!!!

----------


## armance

Les psy devraient les prescrire comme anti depresseurs !! Du moins pour les personnes qui regardent les photos !! 
Celles qui vivent avec ...je ne sais pas si ne leur en faudrait pas des vrais !!

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis contente de vous faire passer un bon début de journée  ::  

Pour celles qui découvrent la meute, Chinook (alias la p.étasse) est à gauche et Igloo (alias le nigaud) est à droite. Igloo a deux passions, toujours les mêmes : les mouchoirs en papier qu'il vole jusque dans les poches ou le sac de mes invitées et les briquets que j'achète par containers entiers  ::  Chinook n'a pas fait trop de bêtises dans l'ensemble mais elle me fait rire presque tous les jours avec ses grands airs ! Parfois elle est presque humaine, comme ici quand elle s'était invitée à la conversation que j'avais avec Maman lors d'un repas :



J'ai toujours pu compter sur elle parce qu'elle m'appelait, dénonçait et faisait la racusette quand un autre faisait une bêtise. Comme membre de mes services secrets, elle en est la cheftaine  ::

----------


## poppo

> toujours aussi irresistibles ces photos .On ne s'en lasse pas.
> ça fait du bien au moral



C''est bien vrai ça!!!Merci de tout coeur! ::

----------


## siju

Moi aussi je les adore ces photos !
Dis donc Chinooka, pourquoi tu ne te ferais pas un blog à toi toute seule pour y remettre toute l'histoire ?
Je trouve tellement dommage que les récits et les photos avec Norvège et les autres aient disparu !  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Siju, je ne suis pas trop un génie en informatique et il faudrait que je retape tout depuis le début du post de Norvège ? parce que j'ai des copies d'écran mais je ne sais pas ce que ça donnerait ! Et il y a aussi toutes les réponses qui sont parfois très savoureuses comme celle de Fabienne qui avait dit, en voyant mes loupiottes sur la terrasse : "oh pétard, les foufous de Waterloo ont même une boîte de nuit dans le jardin"  ::  Et tous les fous-rires qui donnent aussi du sel au post de Norvège ! Je ne sais pas comment je pourrais transposer tout ça et aussi remettre toutes les photos, dont celles de mes travaux qui n'étaient pas tristes non plus... quand j'avais OSE mettre les photos de mon big bord*l dans l'ancienne véranda, sans aucun complexe   ::

----------


## siju

Ben il suffirait que quelqu'un te donne le mode d'emploi pour créer un blog (on doit bien trouver calé dans ce domaine par ici, moi j'ai jamais fait mais avec l'aide de google on devrait trouver aussi) et tu pourrais y remettre toutes tes copies d'écran (ça j'ai vérifié ça fonctionne). Ce serait super génial non ???

----------


## breton67

????????????????????????????????????????
me trompje........Régine ce ne serait pas toi qui par hasard m a conseillé des étageres pour éviter les conneries de mes loulous ????????? ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Si si Breton, j'te jure que les étagères c'est bien  ::

----------


## arden56

Moi pour les étagères, chez vous, elles seraient mieux par terre... Ben voui, elles tomberaient pas sur la pauvre louloute.... Cool sur le canap.... elle attendait le café et les p'tits gateaux ?????
Je vais craquer avec vous.... 

Elles sont magnifiques les photos en tout cas. Elles sont truquées ou les jumeaux sourient vraiment ? 

"la toiletteuse qui avait aidé à tenir les jumeaux s'était retrouvée le  cheveu hirsute et à moitié déshabillée : les boutons du chemisier blanc  étaient ouverts et la mini-jupe était remontée à la taille  :: " 

Voila pourquoi les petits anges en bavaient ... et les yeux ..... !!!!! le strip leur a plu.... Ou alors ils avaient fumé la moquette.... Et le carré blanc, il n'existe pas chez vous.... Des petits anges tout mignons et sans défauts qui vont se faire dévergondés !!!!  oh la la  !!!!

Bon j'attends demain la suite.... C'est pas potion magique pour oublier.....

----------


## Chinooka

Je jure que les photos ne sont pas truquées, c'est leur air naturel  ::

----------


## armance

Et c'est leur air naturel les pauvres!! pour dire que pour prendre au sérieux leurs bêtises faut déjà pas rigoler en les voyant, et affirmer son autorité dans ce contexte, ne doit pas être chose facile : la preuve dans ce post !!! ::   ::

----------


## ness83

rooooooh les bouilles sur les photos  ::

----------


## arden56

Pas truquées ! Ben ca alors !!! J'avoue, je ne connais pas la race.... j'ai des photos (1 M et 1 F à placer) mais ce n'est pas du tout ça !!!! Le male est  triste, blasé, sans espoir et il me fait mal. La femelle (10 ans) une urgence, est gamine, voire chiot et elle est très belle, cool, pas de souci mais bien loin d'être comme les vôtres. 

Les vôtres, si je peux me permettre, ils se moquent de vous sur les photos. Un peu (non très très beaucoup)  "elle veut des photos, mouman, ben, elle va en avoir. Tu veux quoi ? Les ados pré délinquants; les sales gosses moqueurs ou anges sans défauts "cé pa moi, cé lui.
Oui, tout ca à la fois....

Et des photos comme ça, cela bien fait rire.... je ne m'en lasse pas !!!

----------


## Chinooka

SVP, on ne rit pas  ::  !!! Sinon... (Breton, attention, pas se moquer  ::  )  ::  

Cette nuit à 3h45, je suis réveillée en sursaut par un ramdam d'enfer et...  :: 



Etant à moitié endormie, je n'ai pas pensé à faire une photo de tout ce qui s'était cassé la figure, l'étagère était chargée, je vous l'assure !

Curieusement, il n'y a que Capucine qui se trouvait à côté du carnage... : Scarlett était dans un fauteuil  , Aladine devait être réfugiée au fond du jardin tellement elle a dû avoir la frousse et les autres étaient sur le clic-clac ou sur les gros coussins. Capucine aurait-elle trouvé que la chute d'une étage c'est vraiment drôle et aurait-elle remis le couvert ? ou l'étagère est-elle tombée par l'opération du Saint-Esprit ? contrairement à la première étagère, les crochets de la seconde sont bien en place. Le mystère restera entier !

Bref, il faut que je trouve quelqu'un pour venir me remettre mes étagères en place puisque je me suis disputée avec mon bricoleur jeudi dernier  :: 

Du coup j'ai fermé la paroi de douche pour le reste de la nuit, paroi que je ne comptais fermer qu'en cas d'absence, comme hier après-midi quand je suis sortie avec Maman : ça a très bien fonctionné ! Je ne pensais pas devoir la fermer la nuit !

Dans un autre registre, hier matin quand je me suis réveillée, Aladine était assise sur le clic-clac à côté de mon oreiller, droite comme un "i" ! Ce matin, elle a fait quelques tentatives (des deux pattes avant) puis elle s'est couchée contre moi  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Arden et Boulet60, on peut se tutoyer !

Arden, tu parles de Vox et Shanga ? Ils sont de la même race que les miens, c'est juste que les photos au flash ne rendent pas bien la couleur pour les miens. Vox et Shanga sont sur le forum du braque de Weimar mais il y en a tellement à placer. Une de mes amies Weimar doit placer une femelle LOF de 4 ans (pas la sienne, je te rassure !), les gens trouvent que c'est trop vieux... On en trouve plein dans les petites annonces, LOF ou non LOF, beaucoup plus jeunes quand ce ne sont pas des chiots. C'est vraiment la misère  ::  

Pour ma part, j'en ai 7 et c'est déjà pas mal ! Les jumeaux ont 13 ans 1/2 et me coûtent très cher en médicaments, surtout Igloo qui souffre du coeur. Je ne peux pas en prendre plus, d'ailleurs je me limiterai quand les jumeaux ne seront plus là. Je ne voulais plus dépasser les six mais quand j'ai vu la photo d'Aladine à la fourrière (la tête dans le mur), j'ai craqué et je ne le regrette pas ! Mais la petite Shanga semble vraiment très sympa, on dirait qu'elle rit tout le temps  ::

----------


## siju

Oupsssssssss t'es certaine qu'on ne peut pas rire ??? Alors je n'ai pas ri  ::    :: 
Dis-moi, tu ne crois pas qu'elle est hantée ta maison?  ::  Ou bien alors t'avais caché des biscuits sur l'étagère ? 

Pour Aladine, c'est super !!!!!  ::  Elle va bientôt faire vraiment partie de "la famille" avec la tendresse mais aussi les bêtises ! Ca nous promet encore de belles lectures !

----------


## arden56

"tu ne crois pas qu'elle est hantée ta maison" Si très certainement !!! plus aucun doute. Les "anges" étaient à leur place. 

"Arden, tu parles de Vox et Shanga ?" Oui des deux loulous. Je suis surprise de voir la frimousse des vôtres vis à vis de Vox, il semble porte toute la misère du monde sur ses épaules. Shanga, la gamine.
VOX


SHENGA



Mais je ne parle pas pour vous !!!! Vox ça n'irait pas, il veut être le  roi seul en son royaume. Et avec 7 je trouve, (enfin c'est mon opinion)  qu'il y a assez d'étagères par terre.  Et Aldi ne serait pas content de voir ses stocks de dentifrice, disparaitre encore plus vite.

----------


## Chinooka

Au contraire, Aldi est ravi que je vide ses stocks, ce sont ses autres clients qui sont moins contents  :Big Grin:  

Voilà mes gris-gris à la lumière naturelle :



Les miens sont gris chevreuil, comme Shenga il me semble. Vox paraît plus gris souris.

Ici ils sont plus gris, leur robe change totalement en fonction de la lumière !

----------


## breton67

je ne ris pas oh  non ,j en pleure  :: 
zavez rien compris les filles c est cet abruti  de bricoleur qui a mal fait son boulot  :: domage que tu sois si loin ,papa breton est un as de la bricole 
par contre moi ,je viens de rentrer de l école plus une miette du gateau ?????????pourtant bien au fond sur la table et les chaises devant .......un gros malin a tiré la nappe et hop :: 
Régine as tu pensé a installer une caméra???????????
quand au conseil pour les étageres si tu en as d autres de ce genre je suis preneuse  ::  ::  ::

----------


## arden56

Pour les étagères, facile : ni clou ni vis, c'est collé en 2 secondes.  Et si cela ne plait pas à de magnifiques loulous.... ils se chargeront du décollage (un peu plus de 2 secondes)

Pour le gâteau, encore plus facile : ne pas tenter le diable !!!! Et après tout, c'est super et très sain, pour le régime. 

Voila. Pas difficile de résoudre les problèmes....

Et z'avez pas le droit de mettre des messages quand il y a du monde à la maison, j'ai l'air d'une toquée moi, écroulée à l'ordi.... "je ne ris pas oh  non ,j en pleure  :: " ben voila, je fais partie du club !

----------


## armance

Moi, je dis ce genre de Post est une honte !! Incitation à l'addiction : pas de quoi être fier !  :: 
En plus on en est à souhaiter qu'ils fassent des conneries pour avoir de la lecture ... Pas cool !!
Mais le pire ce sont les photos!! Là on est positivement addict à donf ! : on en rêve, voire même une petite vidéo... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Et puis On veut voir La Belle Car les autres lui chipent la vedette!
Des news et photos de la beauté !  :: 
merci

----------


## Chinooka

Breton, je cogite une vengeance  ::   Et d'autres bonnes idées à te communiquer  :: 

C'est curieux mais Aladine avait franchi une grosse étape le jour des 5 mois de son arrivée à la maison. Hier ça faisait 7 mois, elle a encore franchi une étape : j'ai gagné à l'euromillion.... une bouillotte en plus pour la nuit  ::  Et pas une bouillotte discrète, elle ne fait pas dans la dentelle : elle écrase tout ce qu'il y a sous la couette (Chinook, Satine, Scarlett et moi), elle s'affale lourdement et prend un maximum de place après avoir cherché longuement sa place et être montée/descendue du clic-clac plusieurs fois  ::  Bientôt il ne me restera plus que les studios et les gros coussins pour passer une nuit confortabe parce qu'ils m'auront chassée  ::  

Par contre avec Maman, c'est toujours la frousse. Cet après-midi j'étais partie en goguette, Maman étant venue garder la meute. Aladine est sortie au jardin et n'a pas osé rentrer jusqu'à mon retour ! A mon avis, il faudra encore beaucoup de temps avant qu'elle ne soit à l'aise !

----------


## Chinooka

Armance, en 2007 j'avais mis une petite vidéo (peut-être plus, je ne me souviens plus) de la cueillette des prunes, ça valait le coup d'oeil : Chinook avait été désignée cueilleuse en chef, elle sautait à l'arbre et les autres attendaient au pied de l'arbre, le bec ouvert et sans se fatiguer  ::   Il y en avait aussi une de Capucine lors de la visite de sa cousine suisse Pétunia (aussi une griffon bleu de Gascogne qui venait de Mornac) et une du bain de Capucine. Pas tristes ces deux-ci ! Je vais essayer de les retrouver !!!

----------


## breton67

Bravo Aladine enfin!!!!! !tu as réussi Régine tu es munie question chauffage pour l hiver ;biensur pour dormir ce n est pas le Pérou mais si agréable les pieds chauds  :: 
et pas de monsieur Chinooka pour raler  :: il y a deux jour mon monsieur a moi s est levé tres tot et de mauvais poil il parait que dans ce lit on n est meme pas capable d étendre ses jambes 

je me rappelle de photos qui montraient la cueillette des prunes  pas triste  ::

----------


## Chinooka

En fait pour la cueillette, c'était des photos, tu as raison. Par contre, j'ai deux vidéos très cocasses de Capucine : une avec Pétunia qui se cache dans le grand trou qu'elle a creusé (enfin, qu'elle a bien amélioré !) et une de Capucine avec sa piscine. Mais Dailymotion ne les a pas gardées donc je suis occupée à les recharger sur le site.

Tu peux dire à Monsieur Breton que même sans homme, je n'arrive pas non plus à étendre mes jambres et que j'ai intérêt à bien me positionner du premier coup dans mon lit parce qu'après, il n'y a plus moyen de bouger le moindre orteil !!!

----------


## arden56

Vous avez des lits minis ? Z'êtes trop grands ? Pauvres loulous, même pas de place !!!! C'est triste l’hôtel chez vous.... et mettre un autre clic clac au bout du premier ? Bonne idée non ? Ca ferait clic clac clic clac !!!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

On veut voir la vidéo nous aussi, la cueillette des prunes....

----------


## Chinooka

Voilà Capucine et Pétunia. Regardez bien Pétunia qui se cache dans sa tranchée pour échapper à la tornade  :: 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xlu...pucine_animals

Capucine et sa piscine. L'occasion d'apercevoir Norvège de loin  ::  A 1 minute 47, elle dépasse la piscine tellement elle va vite  ::  Il faut aussi observer l'air ahuri des autres qui regardent passer la folle de service  :: 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xlu...iscine_animals

----------


## breton67

tant de miseres sur beaucoup de posts je crois que je vais me coucher et emporter cette vidéo dans ma tete pour la nuit elle est trop comme diraient les d jeunsArden je fais 1 50 a

----------


## breton67

c est pas vrai je continue mon deuxieme message et hop encore envolé
Arden je fais 1 m50 a tout casser et mon lit est on ne peut plus normal, mais quand la meute grimpe pas évident  :: 
en plus il faut que je me leve pour aider le plus agé a grimper ;vu la place que prennent ses copains il ne peut prendre son élan ,alors je le pousse aux fesses ,me fait engueuler a chaque fois en plus :: et apres tintin pour retrouver ma place a chaque fois le plus jeune me la pique  :: 
alors le nombre de fois ou je me retrouve la tete au pied du lit ..............et c est là que les boullotes chiens servent  :: 
Régine tu dis que les tiens sont brutasses mais juré les miens ne font pas dans la dentelle ,du moment qu eux sont bien ......moman se débrouille

----------


## arden56

1,50 bon ca va. Alors c'est la taille du lit qui va plus ..... bon sang, je deviens tarée à m'éclater toute seule !!!! 

Et des lits étagères ???? Ben voui, chacun le sien, l'un au dessus de l'autre !!!! 
Mieux, laisser le lit aux toutous et prendre pension chez le voisin !!! 

J'imagine la scène !!! tous les loulous sur le lit !!!! Avec notre BA, c'était pas terrible coté place, alors chez vous !!!! Z'auriez pas un panier grande taille que vous pourriez chiper aux loulous ? ben voui, j'essaie de vous aider moi !

Intelligents les lous ! Même les jeunes connaissent les proverbes chez vous "qui va à la casse, perd sa place..." Cachez donc les dictionnaires !!! Ils ne pourraont plus rien apprendre !!!

Pour les vidéos, pas eu le droit de voir la piscine, il a pas voulu donner la scène. Un jardin en longueur c'est cool pour le jogging de la tornade !!!! Pétunia creuse jusqu'en chine !!! Et le pauvre lou blanc qui se demande pourquoi tout le monde bouge autant !!!

Oui, au moins, j'oublie avec vous. Vous êtes mon rayon de soleil.... du soir.... Bon comprendra qui pourra.

Merci à vous et à demain pour la suite des folies des loulous !!!!

Bonne nuit quand même !!! si vous trouvez un ti place !!!!

----------


## siju

C'est vrai qu'elles sont "trop" les vidéos !!  ::  on dirait la charge de la cavalerie légère  ::  et quel bonheur de revoir Norvège !!
Breton et Chinooka, je voudrais être une petite mouche pour assister à une de vos nuits rien qu'à l'idée ...  je suis pliée !
Arden, tu as bien fait de venir, tu ne dépares pas dans l'équipe, je me marre autant avec tes commentaires qu'avec les bêtises de la meute

Dites-moi les amoureuses des longues zoreilles ... y a un pauvre loulou qui aurait bien besoin d'un p'tit coup de pouce, il n'y a vraiment pas grand-monde sur son post  ::  il attend depuis plus d'un an et demi et là il vient de faire un retournement d'estomac  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...nan-%28-66-%29

Si vous pouviez passer faire un coucou sur le sujet ce serait super (en général nous avons un bon fluide  ::  regardez Enzo et Dandy)
Bisous à toutes et caresses à tous vos "monstres"  ::

----------


## BOULET60

formidable les videos j'en ris au larmes  :: 
pour la nuit j'ai les memes problemes que toi chinooka et toi breton67 chacun s'installe j'ai rajouté 2 fauteuils et une banquette en plus du clic clac malgre tout la meute prefere le lit de "Moman "
il est certain l'hiver pas de couette synthetique mais naturelle en fourrure de chiens et chats (6 chiens et 2 chats) à moi de trouver ma place rapidement

----------


## arden56

Vous avez toujours des soucis.... Comment résoudre le problème  ::  : Facile : Prenez le ti fauteuil et laissez-leur le clic clac !!! Povs lous, même pas de place pour s'étaler... ::  c'est triste.... et après une mauvaise nuit, doivent êtes fatigués les tis bouts... C'est des grandes z'oreilles aussi vos toons ?

----------


## BOULET60

non mes toons ne sont pas des longues oreilles mais des Nordiques et ne sont pas avare de petites betise apprecie le confort
petit loup le patriache de 15 ans Prunelle de 8 ans la chef de meute dite la tetue spitz loup puis la famille s'est aggrandie une adoption Princesse aujourdhui 12 ans Akita inu la ronchon ;ensuite une 2 eme la huskette Shangai 4 ans dite la chipie sauvageonne ( genre Aladine due à son passé se mefie de l'humain) puis une 3 eme arrivée TEO agé de 10 ans le finnois de la laponie hyper zen et pour finir  4 eme adoption LE 3/09 s'est faite Cassie 4 Ans spitz loup la glu gourmande Sans oublier Apache le chat europeen 8 ans dit le raleur mais hyper calin sauve de la rue et Crystal 5 ans Siamois le chat de garde nous devions rester à 2 spitz loup nous sommes arrivés à 6 loulous de bon gabarit entre 16kg et 28 kg je ne regrette rien 
voilà toute ma petite famille que j'adore remercie les forums qui m'ont fait connaitre ma petite troupe (no commente des pseudo maitres)

----------


## siju

Oupsss Boulet ... t'as aussi droit aux réductions pour famille nombreuses avec tout ça !!  ::   ::

----------


## BOULET60

Non en France  pas de reduction meme aldi pas de promo sur les friandises 
les chiens n'ont pas de frontiere pour les betises la derniere en date la reserve de papier toilette (12 rouleaux roses  ) deroulait en 1 heure dans toute la maison

----------


## Chinooka

Tu as aussi une belle famille  ::  Je ne connais pas du tout les nordiques au niveau caractère, je n'en ai jamais connu de près. Tu as un ou des posts sur Rescue avec des photos des tiens ?

La réserve de papier toilette, ça ils ne me l'ont jamais fait, je vais leur interdire de lire ce post  ::  Bien sûr, ils ont déjà volé des rouleaux d'essuie-tout par-ci par-là mais mes réserves sont à l'étage. Mais quand j'avais Norvège, j'avais mis un crochet sur la porte du petit endroit d'en bas parce qu'elle volait le rouleau entamé. Il faut dire que Norvège était la plus grande papivore que j'ai jamais eue 

Pour le lit, tu as raison : on m'a déjà conseillé de prendre un lit de 2 mètres mais ça ne servirait à rien parce qu'ils partent du principe qu'il faut rester groupir, collé/serré, même en été ! D'ailleurs il y a un fauteuil à côté de mes oreillers et quatre gros coussins à côté du clic-clac mais ils viennent dormir avec moi. Et dire que j'ai un lit tout neuf dans ma chambre mais je ne l'utilise pas parce que je veux éviter que les jumeaux doivent se promener dans les escaliers ! Mon médecin était  ::  quand je lui avais dit ça après m'être plainte d'arthrose et d'avoir mal partout  ::  Il aime les animaux mais il ne croyait pas que les jumeaux chanteraient toute la nuit s'ils n'étaient pas avec moi (là, il m'a demandé si les jumeaux avaient été bien éduqués  :: ) et il avait l'air de trouver que je poussais le gagatisme très loin  ::  Pour le prochain clic-clac, j'investis dans un très très bon avec un excellent matelas parce que là, à la longue j'ai l'impression de dormir sur une galette  ::

----------


## BOULET60

malheureusement depuis le changement du forum les post de princesse shangai et teo ont disparus 
cassie elle je l'ai adopte par lintermediaire de Passion Spitz loup 
promis je vais poster de nouvelles photos comme ça tu connaitras ma petite meute

----------


## Chinooka

C'est dommage, au début du déménagement du forum, on pouvait encore retrouver les topics disparus dans les caches de Google. Siju m'a retrouvé presque toutes les pages des quatre premières parties du topic de Norvège, ça m'a permis de faire des captures d'écran !

----------


## armance

J'ai pas tout suivi : quand tu dis quand j'avais norvège... tu ne l'as plus? Et puis moi je ne suis plus qui est là encore...! un petit rappel en photo ?...
bises 
bravo boulet! Ça n'a pas l'air d'être triste non plus!

----------


## arden56

Oh oui des photos !!! Ils décorent ma maison de bonne heure, les "petits", Noël est encore loin !!!  Ou alors, ils réclame une petite soeur !!!! Intelligent ces loulous !!!!

Resté groupir !!! bonne idée, ils ont vu la facture de l'EDF ou les infos.... Pas besoin de chauffage, PRATIQUE !!!! et des sous en + pour les nonos, dentifrice, gateaux.... Intelligents !!!

----------


## BOULET60

pas le temps de s'ennuyer avec une meute, je n'ai pas encore mis de paroi douche mais je ne crie pas car il ne faut jamais dire jamais 
vous allez avoir un apercu de ma sauvageonne de shangai je vous la mets en avatar pour apercu en attendant les photos prochaines de ses copines et copains

voila c'est fait vous avez son minois en avatar

----------


## Chinooka

Norvège s'est envolée en juin 2010, elle était au bout du rouleau : anémie auto-immune, elle a décliné doucement et elle est partie sur un des gros coussins qu'elle aimait tant, elle ne s'est rendu compte de rien. Elle est restée 3 ans et 5 mois à la maison. Je mets trois photos, j'en ai trop à trier !





Barbie après sa stérilisation  ::

----------


## r'is27

La belle Nono  ::

----------


## armance

Et oui je confonds tout ! Faut dire que c'est un post pour Caline devenue Aladine mais qui se nomme Norvège ! Il y a de quoi perdre son latin non? D'ailleurs pourquoi ce titre ?
Pourrais tu nous refaire l'historique avec photos des chiens que tu as eu ou as encore ? ça serait plus clair 
Donc Aladine progresse t'elle bien ? C'est quoi son comportement maintenant ?
Quand je revois la photo de la page 1 ça me tord les boyaux...
bises

----------


## siju

Quelle émotion de revoir Norvège  ::  Elle était tellement belle !!

----------


## armance

Quand je relis mon message au dessus, je le trouve très sec et autoritaire ! Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je voulais faire passer.... donc je redis la même chose mais avec beaucoup de douceur et si je souhaite l'historique ce n'est pas tant pour que ce soit clair mais aussi pour connaitre le passé de ces chiens...
Bises

----------


## Chinooka

Ne t'inquiète pas Armance, les écrits ne reflètent pas toujours ce qu'on veut faire passer !

Au fur et à mesure des mes adoptions, on a continué avec le topic de Norvège qui a été ouvert fin 2006 en vue de son adoption et on a fusionné le topic de Norvège et celui d'Aladine. Quand je l'ai découvert, j'ai présenté ma "candidature" et comme je n'arrive pas à faire court si je peux faire long, j'en avais fait des tonnes en un trèèèès long post  ::  



Je ferai l'essai de mettre des captures d'écran, si ça passe ! En janvier 2007 j'allais au Paris Dog Show avec Satine donc la Vice-Présidente de la S.P.A. d'Evreux m'a amené Norvège à l'hôtel le lendemain de l'expo avec Gaishou. Nous en avions profité pour faire une petite rencontre rescuïenne en déjeunant à l'hôtel. Norvège avait 9 ans 1/2 et était décrite comme la douceur même, ce qui était vrai  :: 

En février 2008, il y a eu le gros SOS de Mornac : l'ancienne partie du refuge devait être démolie et +/- 35 chiens devaient être euthanasiés s'ils n'étaient pas adoptés. Ca a été la folie sur Rescue pendant 15 jours ! J'ai vu Titi en cage et j'ai craqué, il n'était pas possible que sa vie s'arrête là !!!



Un merveilleux sauvetage, une fabuleuse solidarité et plein d'adoptions !!! Un énorme covoiturage jusqu'à Troyes pour les chiens qui partaient dans le nord et dans l'est. De Troyes ils continuaient avec d'autres covoitureurs. Une Belge qui adoptait deux Korthals du même sauvetage est allée chercher ses deux loulous à Troyes et a remonté Titi jusque chez moi !

Une membre de Rescue habitant en Suisse avait adopté une griffon bleue de Gascogne, mais en dehors de ce grand sauvetage. C'était Pétunia (qui se trouve sur la petite vidéo), je bavais devant ses photos quand j'ai vu qu'il y en avait une autre... je me suis précipitée avant que quelqu'un d'autre ne me la chipe  ::  C'était "Bella", devenue Capucine. Mon amie Hitchcock est allée la chercher à Mornac (depuis Le Havre !) pour me l'amener ainsi que deux autres longues oreilles qui se sont arrêtés dans le nord : un superbe bruno du Jura et une très belle anglo. Capucine au refuge :



Ensuite, je me suis calmée jusqu'au 1er mars 2010  ::  J'avais remarqué une petite beauté dans les Landes. N'étant toujours pas adoptée, "Bella" (encore une  ::  ) avait été transférée à Plaisir. Mais là, pas question de covoiturage ! C'était la mauvaise saison, je ne me voyais pas faire l'aller-retour (800 km) : mauvais temps, journées courtes. Donc j'ai attendu le mois de mars et je suis allée la chercher en compagnie de Sirev59 (qui était montée à bord dans le nord) et Tendresse qui nous avait rejointes au refuge. Scarlett dans les Landes :



Je n'avais pas percuté l'air de canaille sur la photo et voilà le cadeau du ciel à la maison.......  ::  J'ai très vite réalisé qu'elle ne supportait pas d'être seule en découvrant le désastre à mon retour des courses : la maison était dévastée  ::  J'en ai pris mon parti, de toute manière je l'avais choisie, je l'assumais ! Je m'arrange comme je peux pour que les dégâts soient limités d'où les parois de douche  ::  

La petite dernière, c'est donc Aladine. J'étais décidée à ne pas dépasser les six mais quand j'ai vu cette terrible photo à la fourrière, mon coeur a craqué une nouvelle fois : cette petite ne pouvait pas mourir la peur au ventre, sans connaître un peu de bonheur  :: 

Là j'arrête pour un moment, sept ce n'est déjà pas mal surtout que j'avais juré à Maman que je n'en reprendrais pas en plus de mes trois gris   ::

----------


## siju

Oh Chinooka si tu pouvais nous remettre la photo de Norvège qui avait pris ses aises à l'hôtel !!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

A l'hôtel : du box en béton au lit, on s'habitue vite au confort  ::  



Le jour de son arrivée à la maison, Norvège découvre la télé... j'ai cru ce jour-là qu'elle allait sauter sur le poste... ou dans le poste   ::

----------


## siju

Hummmmmmmm je les aime celles-là !!!!  ::  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

emisson sur les animaux de compagnie ce soir sur direct 
 ::   :: oh norvege trop mimi

----------


## armance

Super !! et t'en oublies pas 2 par hasard : les fumeurs de moquettes

----------


## Chinooka

Trois ! J'ai trois braques de Weimar : les fumeurs de moquette et Satine. J'ai adopté Satine en août 2004 à l'âge de 2 ans 1/2, sa famille n'en voulait plus parce qu'elle n'était pas propre  ::   Chez moi, depuis le jour de son arrivée, elle n'a jamais rien fait à l'intérieur !!! Satine est un amour, nous avons le lien le plus fusionnel que j'ai jamais eu avec un de mes poilus  ::  Je les ai tous aimés bien sûr, j'ai eu des liens très forts avec tous mes amours mais Satine... elle est ce qu'on appelle "le chien d'une vie" ! Je frémis en pensant qu'elle aura bientôt 10 ans déjà...

----------


## BOULET60

quelles jolies photos je retrouve certaines attitudes de mes poilus style decouverte la télé  tous apprecie le confort nous les aimons nos poilus ,ils nous donnent que du bonheur Attention chinooka je m'aperçois que tu as le virus comme nous moi  à la mort de Flo je m'etais jurée de rester avec Petit loup et Prunelle les spitz loup  Puis en regardant le forum de Rescue et Taiga tant de misereux en danger  alors le foyer leur furent ouvert je ne regrette rien de les avoir adopter  si je pouvais j'adopterai plus de toons mais il faut etre raisonnable en veillissant il faut pouvoir leur assurer les soins qui deviennent plus frequent

----------


## armance

Peux tu nous mettre une photo des 3 en même temps si tu as sinon sépares les mais qu'on voit les différences surtout pour un oeil peu averti comme le mien
bises

----------


## Chinooka

Igloo (à gauche, petite tache blanche sur le poitrail), Chinook et Satine (la plus grande) : ça donne une brochette de Weimar sur canapé  ::

----------


## Jade01

Roooo la touche de Chinook !!!  ::

----------


## arden56

Armance dit "Peux tu nous mettre une photo des 3 en même temp"

Ouah, fallait juste demander.

Les 3 perles sont SAGES... et très obéissantes.... et bon sang, si belles !!!!!! des triplés PARFAITS

----------


## armance

Hihi trop top il n'y a qu'à demander hein Arden!!
En fait entre sa meute et Chinooka, je me demande laquelle m'interpelle le plus !!
La brochette est excellente et moi qui n'ai pas l'œil averti je vois bien des différences quand même!!
Igloo : l'air très malheureux, Chinook a une bouille d'enfer : la pauvre ! si il y a une bêtise de faite : elle a la tête de l'emploi!!
Quant à Satine, je me méfierais de sa tête de 1ère de la classe!! 

Mais c'est vrai qu'à 1ere vue on les croit incapable de la moindre bêtise : c'est forcément les autres grandes oreilles roturières!!

Merci c'est du soleil des images comme celles là!!

----------


## arden56

Oh la mauvaise langue !!!! cé pa bo.... :: 

Comment accuser de si beaux ti anges !!!! 

Z'avez pas bien vu leurs yeux.... tristounets, babines qui tombent légèrement, oreilles basses basses... peuvent pas faire tant de bêtises ces anges !!!! on leur donnerait le bon Dieu sans confession..... ::

----------


## BOULET60

belle brochette de weimar Je suis d'accord avec arden56 des mines d'anges 
J' aperçois l'etagère la chute dernierement est ce que c'est elle ????

----------


## breton67

ce sont de vraies beautés
j avais un voisin qui en avait un ,du velours ........... ::

----------


## Chinooka

Non, ce n'est pas l'étagère qui a subi des outrages ! C'était encore ma vieille véranda, on l'a refaite entièrement en 2008 et c'est beaucoup plus beau maintenant  ::  Beaucoup plus confortable aussi : fraîche en été et chaude en hiver. Ce n'est pas vraiment une véranda mais une nouvelle pièce, je dis véranda par habitude.

Et trois Weimar qui ont repéré la minette de la voisine sur le toit de notre annexe de jardin, ça donne ça... La minette n'avait vraiment pas intérêt à trébucher  ::

----------


## armance

Excellent, mais comment je vais faire quand je vais venir avec la minette Nikita ?

----------


## Chinooka

Pauvre Nikita....  ::  Elle est suicidaire ?  ::

----------


## Gaston

Merci Régine, je suis heureuse de revoir toutes ces photos.

Je suis tombée par hasard sur la fin du 2ième post de norvège et comme beaucoup, j'ai eu un véritable coup de coeur pour cette belle blonde. J'ai donc décidé de lire les 36 pages de son post et de rechercher le premier post et quand Norvège nous a quitté elle a fait couler des tonnes de larmes à tous ses admirateurs.

Depuis je suis addicte aux aventures des grandes oreilles de Waterloo et chaque fois que j'ai une baisse de forme je retourne avec délice lire quelques pages pour retrouver le moral....

J'ai depuis plusieurs années les photos des gris (celles du photographe) épinglées sur un tableau dans mon bureau et chaque personne qui entrent ne peut d'empêcher de sourir en voyant leurs gueules d'amour et régulièrement on me demande de leurs nouvelles...... Certaine de mes collègues se sont même inscrite sur rescue uniquement pour suivre leurs aventures.

Régine fais de grosses caresses à toute ta tribu pour moi

----------


## breton67

allez j en remets une louche  :Embarrassment: n veut tes memoires Régine ???????

----------


## Chinooka

Regardez ce pauvre toutou, on dirait Aladine...

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...e?p=799591#top

Il cherche de l'aide pour quitter l'Espagne  ::  

Et celui-ci, vous n'auriez pas une bonne famille pour lui ?

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...fourriÃ¨re-Var

----------


## arden56

C'est dur ces sites.... Pauvres loulous...

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...194#post791194

SOS pour eux aussi....

----------


## Chinooka

A tous les fans des grandes oreilles  ::  ::  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...785#post801785

----------


## Lili03

j'ai vu ce lien sur un des postes de kiwigirly,  donné par  Armance si on avait une baisse de moral !!!! je vais lire les 80 pages ...rien que le titre, déjà,  fait du bien .... je pense mettre qql temps à tout lire mais cela va en valoir la peine, c'est sûr!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Bienvenue chez les Belges  ::  Enfin quand je dis les Belges, sur sept, il y en a cinq qui viennent de France : Satine (braque de Weimar) et les quatre longues z'oreilles   :Big Grin: 

Accroche-toi, tu vas lire toutes les bêtises des derniers de la classe comme le dit si bien Armance  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Le titre parle de Norvège, la première que j'ai adoptée sur Rescue (S.P.A. d'Evreux) qui m'a quittée en juin 2010. On a gardé le titre en mémoire de la p'tite Blonde qui avait séduit pas mal de monde sur Rescue  ::

----------


## arden56

Conseil à Lili03, visitez juste la page 78, les photos de quelque uns des "petits anges" pour avoir une idée... Et autre chose, lisez ce post quand vous êtes seule, sinon, vous allez inquiéter votre entourage de part vos fous rires. Ben oui, inquiétant quant même... ::   ::   :: 

Ben oui, pers ne prévient, alors je le fais !!! Il devrait y avoir un rond rouge pour certaines pages, "dangereux"   ::  ce site avec ses fous rires garantis !! Faut prévenir !!! 

De vrais moments de bonheur... Il y a des moments tristes aussi... Un vrai remède à la tristesse et au blouzz (bon ok je sais pas écrire ce mot) mais tant.

Plein de plaisir à vous.... et de fous rires !

----------


## vidau fabienne

attention lili03 , parfois une  couche anti fuite risque de ne pas etre de trop et encore je crois qu on a perdu de sacres morceaux d anthologie mais il est terrible ce post  ::  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

bon plus serieusement regine et les belges et ceux du bord de la frontiere ou du nord ,  besoinb d aide pour ce loulou tres peureux qui se dirigerait vers la france help help diffusion maxi ::  ::  merci

----------


## vidau fabienne

oups j ai oublié le lien
http://www.chien-perdu.org/30155-chien-perdu-a-kemmel

----------


## Chinooka

Vous y croyez, vous ?  ::  

Ce matin je vais au petit endroit et comme on dit : qui va à la chasse perd sa place, quand il revient il trouve un gros chien  ::

----------


## poppo

Nom d'une pipe!!!Elle se dévergonde Aladine!! :: Tu lui ai laissé la place, dis? Tu as du être contente de la voir ainsi ::

----------


## esiocnarf

maligne, va!!!!  :: ... dans quelque temps, on va avoir des surprises.. non?????

----------


## BOULET60

vraiment trop belle la chipie Je pense chinooka tu vas decouvrir de nouveaux talents de Aladine 
toujours tres heureuse de lire et d'avoir des nouvelles de tes toutous Et Scarlett plus nouvelle se serait elle assagit???

----------


## armance

Trop fort !! Super !! Aladine tronche de grande malheureuse qui ose !! 
Elle doute quand même un peu sur la photo...elle se demande si elle a bien fait ... elle t'observe !!
Mais il y a du monde derrière elle un braque au moins (derrière à droite d'Aladine), et la queue d'un chat (je dois me tromper...derrière gauche d'Aladine)
1ère fois qu'elle monte sur ton lit ?
Tu arrives à la caresser et l'approcher sans qu'elle fuit ?
bisous

----------


## poppo

::  ::  :: Chinooka n'a pas de chat Armance, le pauvre ne fera pas longue feu avec ses longues oreilles....tu n'a jamais vu la photo ou ils regardent le chat du voisin??? ::

----------


## teuleu

mdr la queue d'un chat éh bé le pauvre, il faudrait qu'il ait le moral ou une grosse  grosse personnalité
petite Aladine qui continue de progresser c'est trop mignon

----------


## armance

Je suis bien d'accord et j'ai bien en tête la photos des 3 derniers de la classe museau tendus .... frémissants à l'idée de s'amuser aux dépens d'un pauvre minou ...!
Mais regardez bien la photo, j'attends de Chinooka qu'elle nous dise ce ou qui est derrière la belle Aladine !!
C'est pas beau les filles de se moquer... ::   ::   :Smile:

----------


## esiocnarf

> Mais regardez bien la photo, j'attends de Chinooka qu'elle nous dise ce ou qui est derrière la belle Aladine !!


 Capucine?????????????

----------


## Chinooka

Le plumet orange et blanc sous la couette, c'est Scarlett. De l'autre côté d'Aladine, c'est Satine et au bout du lit, l'oeil illuminé c'est Capucine  ::  

Je reviens d'avoir fait mon ravitaillement. Je convie tout le fan club à un big, big, big BBQ pour les fêtes parce que cette fois c'est décidé, je les passe à la broche  :Mad:   Je dois ranger mes courses au frais (enfin ce qu'il en reste...  ::  ) et je vous raconte tout ça. Pas un pour racheter l'autre : là je parle principalement de Scarlett, Igloo et Capucine qui m'en a fait une belle (et très chère) dernièrement  ::  

En effet Armance, je ne me risquerais pas à introduire un minet ou une minette chez moi, surtout à cause des jumeaux  ::  quoique je ne ferais pas trop confiance à Satine non plus  ::

----------


## armance

pas facile de deviner sur cette photo!! Je pensais bien avoir vu un oeil briller au loin vers la tête du lit, mais déjà que la queue d'un chat paraissait improbable et on s'est chargé de me le dire alors je me suis limitée
Sinon j'ai posé des questions sur Aladine mais visiblement les fripouilles t'ont encore fait des bêtises...
Faut plus sortir faire des courses, faut te faire livrer !!....
Sinon ils t'ont mangé quoi tes bijoux, clés usb tél ordi ... c'est quoi qui te coûte cher ?
Hier à Paris j'étais dans une crêperie, très sympa dans le 19 ème près du pont de Crimée le long du canal,
Le gérant a un braque de Weimar avec également sa tête de "c'est pas moi qui vient de massacrer la poubelle du resto" :
 superbe mais un digne représentant de sa race :
 obsédé de la bouffe, têtu comme un milliers d'ânes (qui ne sont pas têtus mais intelligents car se rebellent), actif mais épouvantablement attachant : dixit le maître (enfin "maître" c'est juste un mot, vidé de son sens...!!)
allez dis nous Chinooka

----------


## vmmiss

qu'elle est mignonne :: , les trois autres sont bien planqués ::

----------


## Chinooka

La semaine dernière, j'avais acheté des hauts de cuisses de poulet en promo (1 kg + 1 kg gratuit, avec ma meute je n'hésite jamais très longtemps devant une si belle offre  :Big Grin:  ) : 30 kg et Maman avait raflé 24 kg dans son supermarché. Je n'ai fait que ça pendant plusieurs jours... jusqu'à l'écoeurement : enlever la peau, dégraisser, cuire, égoutter, découper, mettre en sachet et congeler  ::  A partir de dimanche, j'ai commencé à saturer !!! Je viens de mettre les derniers 7 kg au congel (date limite demain donc ça va) en me jurant que je n'achèterais plus jamais plus de 40 kg à la fois parce que je ne peux plus voir du poupou en peinture pour un bon moment  ::  

Quand les jumeaux veulent sortir, il faut qu'ils aient un accès direct et immédiat vers l'extérieur parce qu'ils ne peuvent plus se retenir. Afin d'éviter de retrouver ma véranda comme un crottoir et/ou une pissotière municipaux, je laisse la porte de la véranda ouverte et ça commence à cailler  ::  Donc en prévision j'avais investi dans une couette : grande (2,60 x 2,40 m), très épaisse, très moelleuse, très chaude donc très chère  ::  J'achète la housse qui va bien avec et j'inaugure la chose avec volupté  ::  Aladine n'arrêtait pas de se frotter la tête contre la nouvelle couette (pourtant c'est du synthétique, pas de plumes qui pourraient réveiller l'instinct de chasse) et tous ont directement adopté ce nouveau confort : ça se bousculait au portillon pour aller sous la couette, sur la couette au point que j'ai dû batailler férocement pour me faire une petite place  ::  Une nuit, deux nuits et le deuxième matin je me réveille dans un champ de coton  :Mad:  Oui oui, vous avez bien lu : ma toute nouvelle couette !!!!!  ::  Je soupçonne très fortement quelqu'un... suivez mon regard jusqu'à Capucine qui a montré ses talents de textilovore dans la foulée : deux maniques, un set de table et une couverture en pure laine  ::  Il va falloir rapiécer la couette et la housse, heureusement "il n'y a qu'un trou" par lequel "on" s'était amusée à retirer le rembourrage...

Hier, encore un exploit ! Je vais faire mes courses avec Scarlett comme tous les mardis. J'ai un grand box pour croquettes dans le coffre pour y mettre les denrées les plus tentantes pendant que j'écume les supermarchés suivants... ce n'est pas que je ne lui fais pas confiance (  ::  ) mais depuis qu'elle a dévoré 1,5 kg de carottes surgelées dans la voiture ainsi qu'un steack que Maman s'était acheté un jour de courses en commun.... hum-hum, je me méfie  :Big Grin:  

Je mange du poisson trois fois par an donc je n'hésite pas à acheter mon préféré (coeur de cabillaud) quand il est en promo, ce qui était le cas hier. Le box étant déjà plein, j'ai mis le poisson dans un grand sac en-dessous de tout un bric-à-brac non comestible et je suis partie faire une course en vitesse... La monstrette s'est payé un gueuleton de 1,020 kg de poisson de luxe en m'attendant  ::  L'équivalent de cinq repas pour moi !!!  ::  Bref, hier soir elle a eu une petite gamelle de riz/haricots (histoire qu'elle ne braille pas en voyant les autres manger leur gamelle), elle a encore eu le toupet de trouver que c'était un peu maigrichon, ben oui le poisson ça se digère vite  ::  

Pour terminer, en rentrant de mes courses, il y avait une montagne de pub en confettis au salon 
 :: 
Pfffffffffffffffffff qui en veut  ::  ????? Je les brade  ::  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## arden56

MDR.
Si je me souviens bien, ca veut dire : mort de rire, non ?
Ben j'avoue, c'est mon cas....

Pour l'histoire, la narration, l'explication, la description. pas pour les bêtises....

Mais MDR quand même.
Le poisson, c'est bête quand même, c'est bon pour la santé...
La couette, c'est "juste" un ti trou.... alors un ti accident...ca se pardonne...
Les confettis : préparation de noël ou ras le bol des factures, les loulous...

Euh, je préfère m'en aller.... Rire ailleurs.

----------


## siju

Puréeeeeeeeeeeee  :: 
Quand je te dis qu'ils font de la télépathie et qu'ils se repassent les con.....es !  ::

----------


## armance

Même tu nous donnes de l'argent on ne les prend pas ...on s'appelle pas chinooka !!!
Tu n'as pas répondu sur les questions sur Aladine ?
bises

----------


## breton67

meme si je me retiens de faire pipi tellement j en ris crois moi Régine je compatis j ai trop donne de ce coté  encore une chance qu il n y ait pas eu une arete tu me diras vu le prix mais cela aurait pu arriver 
il y a des fois ou vraiment on leur tordrait leur joli cou  :: 
il y a un moment j avais dégelé un jambonneau je quitte la piece quelques minutes et le jambon  :: se promenait dans la gueule de Guen 
pétard j ai courru apres repris mon jambonneau ,mais ce fichu lardon me saute apres et me déchire la manche d un teeshirt tout neuf 
de colere je lui ais balançé le jambonneau ,que sans complexe il a repris de suite et hop a nouveau plusieurs tours de piste pour récuperer ce qu il restait afin qu au moins les copains en profitent 
les voisins s ils m on vu ce jour là ne devaient pas etre tristes et j ai vraiment du passer pour une :: je prends le jambon ,je le rejette ,je le reprends .........

----------


## vmmiss

::

----------


## poppo

Qui voudrait voir la meute de Chinooka et la meute de Breton réunie ....., qui? :Big Grin:   :Cool:   ::

----------


## arden56

A moi on m'a appris tel chien tel maitre !!!! 
Je vois pas ou est le souci, ils aiment le jambonneau, le poisson....la couette... comme le "maitre"
bon pour la tapisserie.... elle était peut être a refaire...

Mignons ces "anges" p't^t que c'est les maitres qui sont pas partageurs ou mal éduqués  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## breton67

arden :: ça demande reflexion :: 
pour la rencontre youpiiiiiiiii mais hein Régine en terrain neutre donc la premiere des rigolottes qui veut bien nous reçevoir on arriveeee ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

J'adore ta meute Régine mais je la préfère quand même à Waterloo  :: 

Je ne sais pas si c'est un trait particulier des chiens de chasse de faire autant de betises  ::  Les notres se sont gavés avec les graines des tourterelles et bien sur ils ont vidé tout le seau devant la porte  ::   Il y a des jours ....  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Qui voudrait voir la meute de Chinooka et la meute de Breton réunie ....., qui?


On en avait parlé mais on a renoncé... d'ailleurs je me demande bien pourquoi  ::  

A propos de déco de Noël, j'en ai acheté trois/quatre hier, il y en a déjà une qui a rendu l'âme dans le jardin  ::  

Armance, Aladine se laisse caresser par moi, pas par les autres, moins facilement quand elle est dans son studio. L'autre jour je l'avais caressée longuement au réveil, ensuite elle file dans son studio et quand j'ai voulu lui faire une caresse, elle s'est tassée comme au début ! Par contre pour dormir, elle prend de plus en plus de place du coup Scarlett ne peut plus se faufiler sous la couette  ::  

Ce matin au réveil, j'ai entendu deux gros "wouf" : Aladine était debout et regardait la terrasse, tous les autres étaient encore couchés donc il est très possible que ce soit elle qui a donné de la voix pour la première fois ! Mais bon, je n'en redemande pas même si ce n'était pas la conjugaison de l'âne et de l'éléphant (comme l'avait dit une môman de longues oreilles ici sur Rescue) comme Capucine peut si bien le faire  ::   Pour Capucine, j'ai canalisé très rapidement ses beuglements après son arrivée parce que j'avais pitié des voisins  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> ardença demande reflexion
> pour la rencontre youpiiiiiiiii mais hein Régine en terrain neutre donc la premiere des rigolottes qui veut bien nous reçevoir on arriveeee


Ah oui, en terrain neutre je ne dis pas non (du moment que ce n'est pas chez moi  ::  ) ! Qui se dévoue ???  :Big Grin:   Alors on fait venir 30 Millions d'Amis, ils auront de quoi faire des reportages pendant plusieurs semaines  ::

----------


## armance

merci chinooka
Ca me distrait !! 
Vela est localisée mais ne se laisse pas attraper...Elles vont y arriver car est depuis plusieurs jours près de chez une dame...qui veut en profiter pour donner 2 jeunes chiens de 6 mois en adoption!!... post de Vela http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...373#post832373

bises

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis le post de Vela de très près depuis le début mais je n'avais pas encore vu tes deux dernières interventions. C'est déjà super qu'elle soit localisée près d'une habitation et plus dans des champs à perte de vue !!! On croise les doigts très fort pour qu'elle reconnaisse Carla et se réfugie dans ses bras !!!

Des chiens fugueurs très peureux ont déjà été rattrapés grâce à une cage-trappe mais je ne sais pas ce qui serait le mieux pour Vela  ::  

Courage Armance, je n'ose imaginer ce que tu endures  ::

----------


## poppo

Ils vont y arriver Armance, elle va se laisser attraper, je tourne tous ce qui peut tourner.
Je sais ce que sait d'attendre un loulou avec impatience, j'attendais Pockette mais au dernier moment les fa ne sont plus acceptés.....même pas de prévisite, très très déçu... ::

----------


## breton67

Armance nous sommes beaucoupa ésperer pour que tu puissesenfin serrer ce bébé contre toi 
popo je me doute a quel point tu dois etre déçueje savais la joie que tu te faisais a l idée de reçevoir ce petit bout chez toi  :: c ela  me fait mal au coeur car tu aurais été une moman épatante  :: 
Charly chaque année c est la meme chose pour les graines des oiseaux meme le mais pour les tourterelles y passe  :: a croire qu ils meurent de faim :: 
Régine c était Fabie qui avait eu la brillante idée de reunir nos loulous mais comme cela devait se passer chez elle je me demande d ailleurs POURQUOI c est tombé a l eau ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui Breton, c'est étonnant de la part de Fabienne, elle qui se plaint toujours de n'avoir eu que des chiens exemplaires, ça l'aurait changée d'avoir nos deux meutes réunies dans son jardin et dans sa maison  ::  

J'ai fait deux photos hier soir au moment de me coucher mais ce sera pour plus tard parce que je dois les charger et les réduire.

----------


## Daysie433

la meute de chinooka réunie avec celle de breton67........ce ne serait plus Waterloo mais la Bérézina  ::

----------


## armance

chinooka normalement tu n'es plus obligée de les réduire ça se fait tout seul:
 clic "insérer une image" choisir l'onglet "de l'odinateur" puis dans la petite fenêtre "parcourir" tu vas chercher ton fichier et ça s'installe ! D'abord en petit car c'est juste un aperçu puis ça regrossi selon que tu mettes 1 ou plusieurs photos!
Il y a des gens qui semblent ne pas avoir l'option de choisir un fichier de l'ordinateur : Il faut choisir "mode avancé" pour l'édition dixit quelqu'un sur un sujet
bises

----------


## siju

Moi chuis partante pour vous accueillir  ::  (il faut vivre dangereusement!!). De toutes manières ils ne peuvent pas être pires que ma Biscotte et plus on est de fous plus on rit ! Mais le trajet de Waterloo ou d'Alsace en Ardèche ... va falloir le faire  pourtant j'aimerais vraiment les connaître tous ces loustics !

Chinooka tu ne me rassure guère avec la déco de Noël ! Chaque année on décore tout la jardin et on fait un grand sapin dans la maison. Ca n'a jamais posé (trop) de problèmes mais ... c'était avant l'arrivée de miss Biscotte. Là je crains le pire !!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oh ma pauvre, tu ne sais vraiment pas à quoi tu t'engages  ::  A moins que tu aies besoin que ton jardin soit retourné pour semer une nouvelle pelouse ? ou qu'ils aident Biscotte à refaire la déco de la maison ?  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

J'avais perdu le fil
Quel bonheur de revoir Norvège qui a eu beaucoup de chance
CAR LES CHIENS D' EVREUX NE TROUVENT PAS BEAUCOUP D'ADOPTANTS, alors ce n'est que du bonheur de penser que pendant plusieurs années elle était à tes côtés
Merci sincèrement Chinooka

----------


## breton67

régine j ai tartiné la poubelle avec une bonne dose de harissa 
 :: tu parles aucun probleme pour mon Guen  :: harissa ou pas il continue ses visites ,meme pas  :: 
le couvercle trempe vu que ça seche le harissa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinooka

Pffff ! Y'a plus qu'à trouver du pili-pili qui a bien mariné !!!

Voilà comment ça se passe au moment de se mettre au lit...



Aladine, les fesses sur mes oreillers, bien décidée à ne pas bouger...  ::

----------


## armance

trop fort ! J'adore !!
Je croyais que le maitre idéal se devait de garder la maitrise de son coucher ...!!
Aladine commence à bien copier les autres tronches de derniers de la classe!
Et moi qui cherche des fois à caser mes jambes car la minette prend de la place!!
Chinooka comment tu fais pour rentrer dans le lit? Contorsionniste ?
trop bon je les adore ces têtes là, ça me donne du baume en attendant que Vela daigne se faire attraper!!

----------


## inti

L'achat d'un 2ème lit s'impose chinooka !!!!
Ou bien tu iras dormir à l'hotel ! ::

----------


## breton67

coucou Régine sur le conseil de popo j ai tartiné ma poubelle avec de l ail et tu peux me croire j y suis allée de bon coeur j embeaumais autant que cette satanée poubelle ,mais a part faire fuir les vampires l ail  :: autant que l harissa ........ ::

----------


## poppo

Alors la Breton, ton Guen est a se  :: ......pour Khéops , grand omnivore, ça avait très bien marché, même maintenant ( plus d'ail sur la poubelle) il ne s'en approche plus ::  Alors qui a une  ::  pour sauver la poubelle de Breton? On peut lancer un concours... ::  et le premier prix  est .........Guen!!! ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Alors qui a une  pour sauver la poubelle de Breton? On peut lancer un concours... et le premier prix est .........Guen!!!


Je m'abstiendrai de jouer, je ne veux pas gagner le gros lot   ::

----------


## breton67

oh pétard je viens de lire a nouveau fou rire 
il est pourtant un amour ,pas une once de méchanceté popo elle est vache celle là  :Big Grin: 
ce soir tranquille a part tiens a propos popo c est de ta faute :: j avais demandé a mon fils de me mettre les photos pour t envoyer les broderies ,
mon fils m appelle pour me demander ou est mon appareil comme je suis tres tres dure de l oreille je me leve et luidemande ce qu il veut ,je reviens a la cuisine et passant a coté de Goupil je le vois macher  c était ma part de gateau :: c est pas celle là qui me fera prendre du poids 
on appelle cela un effet de meute ........hein Régine??????????

----------


## Chinooka

Breton, le mot que je cherchais quand j'ai parlé de pili pili, vient de me revenir : c'est tabasco  ::   Tu crois que Guen aimera ?

----------


## poppo

> Breton, le mot que je cherchais quand j'ai parlé de pili pili, vient de me revenir : c'est tabasco   Tu crois que Guen aimera ?


Ah............je crois que là tu es bien partie a gagner le gros lot Chinooka ::  Tu vois......tu n'as pu t'empêcher de jouer :: !


C'est vrai qu'il est beau Guen.... :: .....ok, ok, je  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de jouer parce que j'ai pitié de Breton, mais je lui laisse le gros lot  ::

----------


## inti

Troooop tard chinooka !
il fallait y penser avant de jouer !

Il ne te reste plus qu'à espérer que le Tabasco soit un fiasco !

Tu trouveras bien une petite place pour Guen sur ton petit lit ! :: 
tu n'est plus à un poilu près..... ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

essaye le repulsif ca doit quand meme marcher , j en avais mis sur on portail pouyr que leschiens du quartier viennent pas pisser contre la ca doit marcher aussi ca eloigne je crois c est pasz que pour le pipi , ,

----------


## vidau fabienne

j avais pas vu les photos du lit je trouve qu aladine prend bien confiance en elle , et en plus elle te nargue en faisant son top model devant l objectif , moi ma grosse staffounette je la trouve encombrante la c est les embouteillages aux heures de poin ::  :: te

----------


## Daysie433

pourquoi ne pas essayer simplement avec du vinaigre blanc ??

bonne soirée à tous  ::

----------


## siju

Coucou Breton, je suppose que tu as déjà essayé le poivre moulu (pour les chats chez moi ça marchait bien). Le répulsif c'est pas mal mais j'ai testé, à l'intérieur ça pueeeeeeee  :: 
Gros câlins à mes 2 meutes préférées et bisous aux maîtresses respectives  ::

----------


## armance

Si je ne connaissais pas ce post ni rescue ni vous, on serait en droit de se poser des questions !!! ::   :: 
Ils cherchent à empoisonner leurs chiens !!...
Moi je ne comprend rien à cette histoire de jeu...mais c'est pas bien grave tant qu'on nous met des photos de temps en temps!!

----------


## F ET F

Toujours autant de péripéties chez toi Régine... pour le plaisir des fans.
Aladine est plus à l'aise et commence à s'imposer... elle est si belle.
Bientôt tu auras besoin d'un second lit ou alors un lit "superposé" !

----------


## breton67

merci les filles tabasco j en ais 
je vais essayer 
ce matinj avais dégelé un pain aux noix j adore cela j en ais mangé une tranche je descends mettre les chiens dans la voiture pour promener zut il manque Guen  :: je remonte a toute bise ramasse un sachet sur le passage il restait juste des miettes 
cete fois çi ce salopiot je lui rationne sa gamelle de moitié 
d habitude mon homme rale  :: là plus un mot je crois qu il abandonne  :: 
cette nuit fut courte Guen a 3 heures du matin ! Petit bout a 4 heures  :: 
les filles qui c est qui est en manque de matériel pour faire du paté????? ::

----------


## Chinooka

Breton, je viens de terminer deux tartines grillées de pain aux noix... miam miam  ::   J'adore ça aussi, je vais le chercher à la ferme et je le congèle.

Le jour où le clic-clac rend l'âme, je rachète un canapé-lit plus large et avec un matelas bien épais  :Big Grin:  

Aladine devient vraiment fofolle, elle plonge sur le grabat comme si elle plongeait au milieu d'une piscine  ::   Au jardin, elle me provoque au jeu et fait de grands sprints, parfois seule, parfois avec les autres surtout avec Capucine. Quelle évolution en 8 mois ! Il faudrait maintenant qu'elle devienne sociable avec les invités parce que là, c'est encore la panique !

----------


## armance

Bon, ben ça mériterait une vidéo tout ça !!

----------


## siju

Dites les copines on a fait quoi pour tomber sur des numéros pareils ?? Entre Guen, Tibou, Scarlett, Capucine et ma Biscotte ça fait une fameuse brochette !!  ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

On dit que les semblables s'attirent, ça craint pour notre réputation (toi, Breton et moi)   ::   Il est vrai que mes chiens sont aussi bordéliques que moi mais je suis moins destructrice qu'eux, moins textilovore aussi   ::

----------


## breton67

:: bordélique non je suis plutot maniaque alors tu vois ce que ça peut donner , schieuse parait il :: 
mais pour ma réputation elle est foutue depuis un moment :1 loulou normal ,2 ça va ,au troisieme  :: au 4 eme mon voisin m a tourné le dos sans un mot du jour au lendemain ,alors avec 3 de plus je passe pour une cinglée finie , mais franchement je m en tape comme de ma premiere petite culotte :: savent pas ce qu ils perdent les grincheux hein Régine????
et puis on ne s ennuie jamais, les jours se suivent et aucun ne ressemble a l autre

----------


## siju

> bordélique non je suis plutot maniaque alors tu vois ce que ça peut donner , schieuse parait il
> mais pour ma réputation elle est foutue depuis un moment :1 loulou normal ,2 ça va ,au troisieme au 4 eme mon voisin m a tourné le dos sans un mot du jour au lendemain ,alors avec 3 de plus je passe pour une cinglée finie , mais franchement je m en tape comme de ma premiere petite culottesavent pas ce qu ils perdent les grincheux hein Régine????
> et puis on ne s ennuie jamais, les jours se suivent et aucun ne ressemble a l autre


Moi aussi je m'en tape !  :Big Grin:  Nous, on n'a pas de voisins mais quand dans une conversation on dit qu'on a 4 chiens et 5 chats, pas mal de gens nous disent "combien ???" avec un air compatissant ou horrifié ... j'adore !!  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Dites les copines on a fait quoi pour tomber sur des numéros pareils ??  Entre Guen, Tibou, Scarlett, Capucine et ma Biscotte ça fait une fameuse  brochette !!


Parce qu'ils ont des maitres qui n'engendrent pas la mélancolie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinooka

Comme tous les mardis, je suis allée au ravitaillement et au retour, crime de lèse-majesté...  ::  




Ils ont également entamé un de leurs coussins  ::  

Par contre cette fois-ci Scarlett n'a pas eu accès à mes provisions de bouche, j'avais pris un second container à croquettes pour le coffre  ::  Je m'achète des pantoufles pour l'hiver et un "manchon" pour pied (je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle, c'est un truc en peluche où on met les deux pieds pour avoir bien chaud - tant qu'à faire je l'ai pris en forme de poussin jaune vif  ::  , me connaissant je devrai faire très attention à ne pas effectuer de démarrage précipité  ::  ) et au moment de partir je me dis "oh là, ça risque de plaire...  ::  " : j'ai foncé à l'animalerie pour acheter deux os à ronger. J'ai eu du flair parce qu'au dernier magasin, elle avait terminé son os et j'ai retrouvé mon "manchon" sur le siège arrière, prêt à subir les pires outrages  ::  

Bref, rien de neuf sous un magnifique soleil automnal ! La routine, un jour comme les autres...  ::

----------


## manhattan

si ca ressemble a ça ton nouveau gadjet,ca va beaucoup amuser la meute

----------


## siju

Ohhh la cassette !!  ::   ::  J'espère que tu ne tenais pas trop à ce qu'il y a dessus !  :: 

Effectivement avec un chauffe-pieds (chez nous on appelle ça comme ça), il vaut mieux faire gaffe au démarrage sinon, emportée par ton élan ... tu risques d'aller rejoindre Aladine dans son studio et là, je donnerais gros pour voir sa tête !!  ::   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinooka

Tu parles que ça va amuser la meute  ::

----------


## jaspée

je débarque avec un bonheur extrème sur ce post !! ca m'a pris quelques jours pour tout lire (et encore je n'ai pas fini les premiers tomes...)
alors la, remède contre la mélancolie garanti !! je crois que je n'avais pas ri d'aussi bon coeur depuis longtemps (j'ai même failli faire pipi dans ma culotte ::  ) !! vous etes très courageuses les filles pour supporter toutes les facéties de vos loulous respectifs (coup de chapeau à chinooka et à breton quand même !!!)
Aladine est magnifique !! je me souviens de cette photo ou on la voyait le nez contre le mur, ca m'avait choquée de voir ca, pauvre fifille, terrorisée à ce point par les humains... mais je constate que la bonne humeur qui règne chez toi Chinooka facilite l'intégration de tout animal, pourvu qu'il ait des grandes oreilles !!
En tout ca, tous mes remerciements pour ces bonnes soirées passées à lire et à me "bidonner" sous le regard dubitatif de mon z'homme qui pense que je suis devenue cinglée pour de bon !!
J'ai eu jusqu'à 4 chiens chez moi, mais aucun ne m'a jamais fait la moitié du quart de ce qui j'ai pu lire... j'ai eu de la chance, juste quelques rosiers en définitive...
inutile de dire que je vais suivre ce post de près... je m'éclate de trop !!  ::   :: 
Merci Siju de m'avoir donné le lien !!

----------


## esiocnarf

non mais, franchement... tu le fais exprès; Chinooka!!!  :: 

z'avez vu le chauffe pieds?????  même moi, je le volerais!!!!!  ::

----------


## armance

T'avais qu'à demander Jaspée !! De plus il me semble bien avoir mis le lien depuis un moment, dans le post de Shouki...ou du sauvetage des chiens de l'éleveuse.
Bref peu importe,  bienvenue au club !!
Chinooka moi j'aimerais une photo tous les soirs!! Le rêve quoi!!

Bises

C'est bien vrai ça!! Un vrai pousse au crime tes chaussons!! Tu cherche à battre le record des chaussons les vites mangés??!!!!! ::

----------


## siju

Coucou Jaspée  ::  je me doutais que tu allais aimer ce post ! C'est vrai que chez Chinooka comme chez Breton ... pas moyen d'être mélancolique ! :Big Grin: 
Mon zhomme à moi a perdu toute illusion sur ma santé mentale  ::  quand il m'entend rire toute seule il me dit "t'es encore chez ta copine de Waterloo je suppose"

Pour les "végétaux", je crois que je vais te battre, mes fameux oignons de jacinthe je les ai replantés *trois fois* dans la seule journée d'hier ... j'ai fini par mettre un grillage dessus !  :: 

Chinooka t'as un "retardateur" sur ton appareil ?? Parce que je trouve que nous avons bien mérité une photo du chauffe-pieds ... "en situation" !!  ::

----------


## poppo

Waouwww "LE" chauffe pieds ::  c'est vrai que moi aussi je le volerai bien ::   Tu en as pris un stock comme dans tes habitudes? Ils vont tous vouloir le leur ::

----------


## Chinooka

Jaspée, bienvenue chez les fous  :Big Grin:  

Z'ont pas intérêt à me bouffer mon chauffe-pieds, je n'en ai acheté qu'un seul contrairement aux godasses, ballerines et pantoufles et là, pas question de bouffer un jour le gauche, un jour le droit pour refaire une paire puisque les deux pieds sont dans le même... c'est justement là que réside le danger : quand j'entends qu'une bêtise est en train de se faire, sans réfléchir je démarre sur les chapeaux de roue  ::  

Ce matin je suis passée à la banque et j'ai laissé Scarlett dans la voiture. Avec les deux dames, on commence à parler chiens et l'une d'elles me demande si j'ai laissé Scarlett dans la voiture... parce qu'un chat était très intéressé par ma voiture !!! Un ami m'ayant raconté qu'un toutou avait dévasté une bagnole toute neuve parce qu'un chat l'avait nargué pendant toute la soirée pendant que la famille du toutou était au resto, j'ai eu quelques craintes  ::  Ben non, quand je vous dis que ma puce est un petit  

Petite photo du soir pour Armance, c'est demandé si gentiment  :Smile:  



On pourrait croire que la barque d'Igloo et de Capucine est en train de couler  ::

----------


## breton67

bon le tabasco çest raté 
 j avais popo au telephonne quand Guen a rereenversé" la poubelle et cet moi qui me suis fait avoir 
 :: je ramasse cette poubelle de malheur et betement me gratte l oeil et Régine tu ne me croiras peut etre pas mais dans l oeil ça marcheeeeee :: 
je vais finir par demander au véto ce qui peut faire que Guen court a ce point derriere la nourriture car vu qu il m a fait lever deux fois cette nuit c est bien lui qui a avalé le pain aux noix ::

----------


## breton67

je viens seuleument de voir la photo tu crois qu on a le temps de :: pour feter l achat avant qu il ne soit en miettes??????
PetitBout voit une peluche pareille je ne te dis pas ........une pelure en deux minutes
j ai un panier de pelures que je lave jusqu au jour ou il n y a plus assez de surface pour qu ils puisse lui et Goupil tirer dessus et on passe a la peluche suivante
une bénevole de Carquefou a un teckel qui lui se contente d arracher les yeux aux peluches que sa maitresse lui offre apres il n y jette meme plus un coup d oeil  :: 
alors chaque année quand elle vient passer ses vacances sa voiture déborde de peluches ,cela fait presque mal au coeur ,elles sont si jolies et ne dure pas une journée donc je leur donne au compte goutte 
une pensée émue pour ce joli poussin il n aura pas le temps de devenir poulet celui là ::  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinooka

Excuse-moi Breton mais...  ::  ::  ::  

Enfin comme on dit, à chaque chose malheur est bon ou le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres : cette fois-ci, ce n'est pas moi qui gagnerai le gros lot  ::  

J'ai donné le lien de ce post à la jeune femme de la banque, elle va se dire que sa cliente est complètement zinzin  ::   ::   Après je lui donnerai le lien du post de Breton  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Le poussin ne risque rien pour le moment, il est dans la cuisine et il me regarde par la porte vitrée. Je commence à me demander si je le mettrai en service un jour   ::

----------


## breton67

je passais juste voir s ilavait passé la nuit  :Big Grin: 

soit la jeune femme va te remercier et te faire ungros bisou pour lui avoir fait passer de bons moments comme nous a se fendre la peche soit elle te regardera d un drole d air a la prochaine rencontre 
si c est le deuxieme cas evite de lui donner mon lien elle va nous prendre pour des folles furieuses ou alors rajoute le post de Siju ça va l achever  :: 
apres etonne toi que cette personne là preferera adopter un hamster ou autre bebete en cage  ::

----------


## armance

Merci chinooka pour la photo
 donc c'est convenu? une photo chaque soir ? Je ne suis pas regardante : tu nous mets des anciennes comme des nouvelles ...!
Merci d'avance pour les belles nuits à venir : c'est mieux que de compter les moutons!!

----------


## Gaston

Il faut dire qu'un chauffe pieds comme celui ci c'est vraiment un appel aux bétises pour ta troupe comment veux tu qu'ils résistent à ce "jaune poussin"

J'attends avec impatience de le voir, le jour ou tu vas l'oublier au pied de ton canapé.......... ::

----------


## BOULET60

jaune poussin ,je pense que tu nargues tes loulous ,Moi j'eviterai d'acheter car mes loulous "nordiques" une bouchée au moindre oubli de ma part A propos qu elle  tete as tu fais lorsque ta couette s'est trouvée allegée??? Cela me rappelle mes rouleaux de papiers toilettes 
Si une personne veut vous acceuillir avec votre meute breton67 et  toi chinooka je veux bien me joindre à vous car les miens ne sont pas les derniers pour labourer une pelouse ou faire les trous pour une eventuelle plantation

----------


## poppo

Bon, puisque on pense refaire la pelouse au mois de mars/avril prochain j'aurais besoin de "laboureurs" pour préparer le terrain...... :: alors faudra qu'on se fixe rdv les filles....les chiens au boulot et nous un petit  ::

----------


## jaspée

je vous preterais bien les miens, mais Saxo est trop vieux pour creuser... mais théo, comme un petit teckel qui se respecte,  apprendrait très vite je pense... surtout s'il a une armée de belles filles pour le motiver !!  :: 
je suis revenue sur la photo du double chausson jaune... c'est vrai que c'est un véritable "pousse au crime" !! Mefie toi que personne ne vienne l'attaquer quand tu l'auras aux pieds... tes louloutes seraient capables de faire des betises exprès pour que tu te lèves...  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Les jumeaux qui auront 14 ans début février creusent encore très bien ! ils me font encore de beaux trous dans ma pelouse, surtout Chinook.

Breton, j'ai déjà parlé de ta meute et de Biscotte à la jeune femme de la banque, votre réputation est faite  :Big Grin:  

Il ne fait pas encore assez froid pour mettre le poussin en route, on en reparlera quand il gèlera !!!

Demain à 14 h, ayez une toute petite pensée pour moi... je vais chez la dentiste  ::  Ca fait longtemps que j'ai mal du côté droit (mon toubib m'a déjà mise sous antibio il y a +/- 2 mois avec la consigne d'aller chez le dentiste...) mais j'ai la phobie du dentiste, c'est plus fort que moi  ::  Depuis 2 mois il y a eu des hauts et des bas mais depuis trois/quatre jours la douleur s'intensifie et hier en soirée ça a été le pompom  ::   Je n'arrivais plus à joindre les dents du haut et du bas tellement la gencive était gonflée, ça me lançait dans l'oeil, l'oreille et la gorge et j'avais des ganglions gonflés  ::   J'ai passé une assez mauvaise nuit donc ce matin je me suis jetée à l'eau et j'ai pris rendez-vous  ::  J'ai pris deux anti-douleur d'un coup et ça va mieux (ça a dégonflé et j'ai moins mal) mais il fallait prendre le taureau par les cornes une fois pour toutes. C'est la première fois que je vais chez elle, elle ne s'attend pas à voir arriver le cas pour la science que je suis, ben oui : comme cas pour la science, Igloo a de qui tenir  ::  

Bref j'ai le trouillomètre à zéro  ::  ::  ::  Certains ont la phobie des araignées, moi ce sont les dentistes  ::

----------


## breton67

Régine je compatis , j ai la phobie des araignées je nai jamais compris la passion de certaines personnes pour ces bestioles  :: 
peur du dentiste non ,mais j ai souffert des dents plus souvent qu a mon tour et je te plains sincerement 
chapeau pour ton moral car c est une douleur a rendre dingue 
allez pense a demain soir ou tu pourras te détendre la douleur sera :: ou du moins beaucoup moins vive ,avec l anesthesie tu ne sentiras rien ,courage ma Régine ::  ::

----------


## siju

> Les jumeaux qui auront 14 ans début février creusent encore très bien ! ils me font encore de beaux trous dans ma pelouse, surtout Chinook.
> 
> Breton, j'ai déjà parlé de ta meute et de Biscotte à la jeune femme de la banque, votre réputation est faite  
> 
> Il ne fait pas encore assez froid pour mettre le poussin en route, on en reparlera quand il gèlera !!!
> 
> Demain à 14 h, ayez une toute petite pensée pour moi... je vais chez la dentiste  Ca fait longtemps que j'ai mal du côté droit (mon toubib m'a déjà mise sous antibio il y a +/- 2 mois avec la consigne d'aller chez le dentiste...) mais j'ai la phobie du dentiste, c'est plus fort que moi  Depuis 2 mois il y a eu des hauts et des bas mais depuis trois/quatre jours la douleur s'intensifie et hier en soirée ça a été le pompom   Je n'arrivais plus à joindre les dents du haut et du bas tellement la gencive était gonflée, ça me lançait dans l'oeil, l'oreille et la gorge et j'avais des ganglions gonflés   J'ai passé une assez mauvaise nuit donc ce matin je me suis jetée à l'eau et j'ai pris rendez-vous  J'ai pris deux anti-douleur d'un coup et ça va mieux (ça a dégonflé et j'ai moins mal) mais il fallait prendre le taureau par les cornes une fois pour toutes. C'est la première fois que je vais chez elle, elle ne s'attend pas à voir arriver le cas pour la science que je suis, ben oui : comme cas pour la science, Igloo a de qui tenir  
> 
> Bref j'ai le trouillomètre à zéro  Certains ont la phobie des araignées, moi ce sont les dentistes


Pas grave pour notre réputation  ::  on formera le club des zinzins  :: 

Chinooka moi aussi j'ai la phobie des dentistes (à faire des malaises chaque fois que je me retrouvais dans le fauteuil de torture) mais l'usage (et la raison) m'ont appris qu'il valait mieux y aller plus régulièrement plutôt que d'attendre la catastrophe. Les soins sont moins importants donc moins douloureux et entre temps on évite la spirale antibio,  anti-douleur ...etc
Il n'empêche, je penserai à toi demain. Courage !!

----------


## Chinooka

C'est sûre que la dentiste va se retrouver devant un gros chantier, je vais faire sa fortune !!!  :Big Grin:  

J'ai repris deux anti-douleur, ça se réveille  ::   J'ai bien fait de prendre rendez-vous pour demain sinon c'était pour le week-end chez n'importe quel dentiste de garde  ::   Au moins celle-ci m'a été recommandée par mon généraliste.

----------


## Daysie433

courage régine pour demain chez le dentiste, maintenant on ne sent plus rien pendant car ils anesthésient.......et après non plus sauf que comme tes toutous tu auras les lèvres pendantes et tu baveras comme eux  ::  :: 

faut pas avoir peur ma grande.........Nous penserons tous à toi  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Monique ! Hier je bavais déjà à cause de la douleur, heureusement qu'il n'y avait que la meute pour me voir  ::  

Rien que de penser à la piqûre d'anesthésie, je suis déjà  ::   Mais je pense qu'elle ne pourra rien faire demain à part me prescrire des antibios. Avant on anesthésiait déjà mais la piqûre, je la sentais bien !!!

J'ai déjà eu de grosses opérations et j'ai eu très mal mais les dents, je ne supporte pas !!!

----------


## poppo

Courage Chinooka, personne n'aime le dentiste.....le pauvre ! ::

----------


## armance

J'en ai vraiment bavé avec mes dents mais une seule chose est certaine c'est que tout ira mieux après le dentiste quand on y va en ayant très mal!! 
bisous

----------


## manhattan

voila ce qui t'attend regine

----------


## breton67

::  :: j éspere que Régine n a pas vu cette photo sinon :: 
allez a l heure qu il est elle doit y etre sur ce foutu fauteuil ,j éspere Régone que tu n auras  pas trop mal ce soir
 gros tres gros ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

::  

On n'a pas encore commencé les tortures donc je ne sais pas si elle a un joli masque comme celui de Manhattan pour les travaux lourds  ::  

En rentrant, je dis "ah voilà la salle de tortures", elle m'a répondu en riant "non non, c'est juste une salle de soins"  ::   En partant, je l'ai remerciée de ne pas m'avoir enguirlandée parce que je serais repartie aussi vite !!! Elle est charmante et me semble très douce au point de me dire qu'elle veut bien me faire une anesthésie pour le détartrage donc elle a bien cerné le personnage, le cas pour la science . ::  

La situation est grave et presque désespérée : parodontie sévère... Elle ne m'a pas fait mal, c'était plutôt une prise de contact : elle a juste regardé, utilisé une pique pour voir la profondeur des dégâts et fait une radio. Mais je me prépare à des joyeusetés comme gratter le trou dans lequel il y a l'infection... et arracher une ou deux dents si nécessaire  ::   J'ai rendez-vous dans deux semaines mais avant ça, je dois faire un scan panoramique (j'ai déjà pris rendez-vous pour lundi). En attendant, elle m'a prescrit un antibio + bains de bouche + anti-douleur efficace. On en saura plus avec le scan...

Quand je suis rentrée, j'ai commencé par ramasser le rembourrage d'un des coussins des chiens, ledit coussin devenant de plus en plus plat au fur et à mesure de mes absences : je leur ai promis les paniers sans coussin ou le carrelage pour l'hiver s'ils continuaient, non mais !!!!  :Big Grin:  

Merci pour votre soutien, j'ai pensé à vous toutes quand j'étais allongée sur le fauteuil de torture   ::   Merci aussi à mon amie Esiocnarf qui m'avait promis de rester la bouche ouverte de 14 à 15 h par solidarité  ::

----------


## BOULET60

de tout coeur avec toi , moi non plus je n'aime pas le dentiste alors j'ai bien pensé à toi 
les anti douleurs esperont qu ils feront de l'effet car rien n'est plus douloureux que les dents
allez courage caresses à ta meute eux ils ont trouvé le truc pour les soins dentaires c'est de s'occuper des coussins Attention à ton poussin jaune

----------


## Jade01

J'ai aussi une parodontite aigue, après un an de soin , j'ai presque fini  ::

----------


## siju

Allez courage, apparemment tu es tombée sur une perle ! (la dentiste évidemment  :: ) et avec l'anesthésie  ça devrait bien se passer. Déjà, si tu es débarrassée de tes douleurs ce sera un grand point. On repensera bien à toi dans 15 jours !

Pour tes loulous ... ça me désespère (égoïstement), en fait j'espérais que cette manie "textilovore" n'était qu'un défaut de jeunesse, je vois qu'il n'en est rien  ::  Si ça continue, il va y avoir foule sur le carrelage !!  ::

----------


## breton67

ma pauvre Régine tu n es pas gatée l ennui c est qu il va falloir y retourner mais d un autre coté si cette dentiste a réussi a te mettre en confiance c est déja beaucoup 
les coussins chez moi pas trop,par contre les couettes  :: mais les taies d oreillers une cata ,moi qui prenait soin de mettre a tous une fois jaune ou bleu tu parles je prends ce qui me reste mais je vais aller chercher du tissu et faire des taies moi meme car bonjour les finances au train ou ça va
Siju GUEN va sur 9 ans mais les taies les jetés de canapés ...........
je vais voir pour les jetés sur un catalogue il y a 50 pour cent c est le moment ou jamais  :: 
Régine j éspere que ton amie n a pas attrappée de crampe? :: j ai essayé lectemps de taper mon message  :: j y arrive pas ::

----------


## jaspée

ha le dentiste !! ma plus grande hantise !! j'y ai passé une bonne partie de mon enfance (ma mère a pris des antibio à une certaine époque et il y a eu quelques séquelles sur la descendance... :: ) du coup, j'en ai une peur bleue maintenant et je n'y vais plus... y'aura forcement un jour ou je serais obligée... mais le plus tard possible !!  ::

----------


## armance

ne pas oublier la photo du soir !! On est sans pitié !! Notre moral en dépend ! 
J'espère que tu vas vite moins souffrir !

----------


## Chinooka

::  Une urgence pour un adorable et attendrissant papy  ::  

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...6?p=845015#top

----------


## armance

chinooka : ta bannière de Bebert n'est pas active 
bises

----------


## Daysie433

chinooka, 

je suis allée voir coyotte sur le lien que tu as mis, quel regard triste de ce petit loulou qui me rappelle tant le regard de mon regretté bobby  ::  il a une belle bouille ce x labrador pourvu qu'on trouve une solution pour lui avant que ce soit trop tard.........merde alors marre de tous ces abandons ça pleut de partout les urgences  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

le dentiste je peux pas en plus mes dents s abimaient plus vite que le rv suivant arrivait c est pour ca que j ai plus de temps enfin si 5 en bas , le reste tout du faux , comme mes seins , mon oeil en verre , ma jambe en bois ::  , quand j ai tout enlevé y a plus rien a moi non je deconne , tout est ok sauf les dents pas eu d autres solutions le dentiste avait jamais vu des dents qui s abiment si vite , je vous rassure je le pose pas sur la table de nuit dans le verre  :: , discretos un trempage , le temps de la douche ,depuis 25 ans que j en porte , jamais personne ne s en etait apercu , c est moi qui en parle sans probleme , faut dire que ma dentiste bosse super bien et le prothesiste aussi bien sur , allez bises au gros , poppo a mis des photos de basket un petit vieux de 19 ans que ma copine francine ( anciennement fralouche ici a pris en fa definitive ,il est ::

----------


## siju

Je me suis autorisée à "retoucher" la bannière de Bébert, voilà le code


```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/13758-Bebert-x-anglo-français-4-ans-(72)/page2?highlight=bebert"] [IMG]http://i24.servimg.com/u/f24/14/04/41/66/bebert12.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## lili2000

Bonjour
Je me permet de mettre le lien d'un post que je viens de trouver pour un vieux "longues oreilles" qui aimerait ne pas finir sa vie en fourrière   :: , il me fait vraiment de la peine  (j'ai vu qu'il était déjà sur le site de Roli)
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...s-en-fourrière

Je sais que vous êtes au complet chez vous mais vous saurez peut-être où le diffuser  ::  .

PS : J'adore votre post, c'est vrai que cela fait du bien de pouvoir rire de temps en temps  :Big Grin:

----------


## jaspée

Il a trouvé une maison en Normandie !!  ::  ::  :: 

chinooka, pas d'autres bétises en vue ?? dommage, je commencais à m'habituer !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## breton67

coucou Régine comment vont les quenottes ? ::

----------


## Chinooka

Les dents, ça va. J'ai pris deux anti-douleur vendredi soir et depuis je n'en ressens pas la nécessité.

Alors pour les bêtises  ::  Vendredi, j'ai malencontreusement oublié mon agenda sur mon bureau. Le temps de préparer les gamelles, je l'ai retrouvé dépouillé dans le jardin. J'ai râlé parce que c'était un agenda personnalisé avec les photos de la première visite des cop's (une photo par semaine)  :Mad:  Et hier soir, j'entends un bruit suspect venant du salon : il y a déjà un trou dans le mur là où je mets un carton, le long du clic-clac (vous l'avez certainement remarqué parce que comme déco, y'a mieux  ::  ), trou entamé par Chinook à l'époque... c'était Chinook qui récidivait  ::  A mon avis, elle a lu le post de Biscotte en cachette et ça lui a rappelé de bons souvenirs  ::  

Le matin : "c'est déjà l'heure de se lever ? noooooon  ::  "

----------


## siju

Oh puréeeee la bouille !!!  ::  C'était dimanche, tu aurais pu lui laisser faire la grasse matinée !!  :: 

Va falloir que tu mettes un mot de passe sur ton pc Chinooka, à mon avis, effectivement, ils viennent lire nos échanges en notre absence ou alors c'est de la transmission de pensée !  :: 

Contente que tes dents ne te fassent plus souffrir mais ... que ça ne t'empêche pas de retourner chez la gentille dentiste  ::

----------


## breton67

:: me rappelle mon petit Caramel il adorait faire la fatma a chaque fois que je faisais le lit ;mais lui avait l air bien plus éveillé :: comme dit Siju tu pourrais avoir pitié le dimanche matin super pour les quenottes  ::

----------


## armance

bon je boude moins j'ai eu une photo ! Mais on n'a pas droit à la photo du soir depuis 2 jours! alors une photo pour le goûter ça va compenser un peu, surtout une comme ça!!
c'est qui là sous le drap? suis nulle!
bises

----------


## breton67

ça ne serait il pas la terreur Scarlett???????
on gagne quelque chose ?????si la réponse est bonne ? ::

----------


## Chinooka

> on gagne quelque chose ?????si la réponse est bonne ?


Ne te réjouis pas trop vite... on gagne le cadeau Scarlett  :Big Grin:  

Oui oui, c'est bien la miss !

----------


## breton67

:: cette petite Scarlett je" ne voudrais pas t en priver et puis comme moi sans mon Guen tu la regretterais va  ::

----------


## poppo

Alors là.......on dit tel chien tel maitre.......je veux une photo de Chinooka au réveil!!!! ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Chinooka au réveil est beaucoup moins gracieuse que Scarlett, surtout avant le premier café... il ne faut pas lui marcher sur les pieds  ::

----------


## jaspée

faut dire que tes nuits sont courtes ma pauvre chinooka, couché tard, lever tot... 
mon saxo a pris l'habitude de me réveiller à 7h30 les jours ou je ne bosse pas... pas de répit ni de grasse mat !  ::

----------


## Daysie433

je crois que les nuits sont bien courtes pour tout le monde, cette nuit petit Jisou m'a tenu réveillée de 1 H 42 à 5 H  40 ....... dernière fois où j'ai regardé le réveil  :: 

cela fait bien 8 ans que je ne dors que par petits bouts et que je suis un vrai zombie dans la journée  :: 

mais on les aime, on les aime ........ ::

----------


## fabi37

Ccou Régine,
Je vois qu'il y a toujours de l'animation chez toi en Belgique....
Mdr de voir le réveil de Scarlett!
Est-ce que ta rage de dents est passée?
amitiés
fabienne et Astral

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Fabienne !

Ca fait longtemps ! Comment vas-tu et comment va Austral ?

Ici, oui il y a toujours de l'animation... pourquoi changer une équipe qui gagne  ::   Surtout quand la mauvaise saison approche, ça les rend assez diaboliques  :Big Grin:  

Daysie, Jisou se promène la nuit ? ou bien il couine ?

Hier je me suis couchée particulièrement tard parce que grâce à Dadatsun, j'ai retrouvé le post de Diamond que je suivais lors de son sauvetage et que j'ai lu d'une traite. Un très joli post d'adoption, raconté avec humour, qui devrait vous plaire même si Diamond est très sage... contrairement à certains de ma connaissance (Biscotte et les Bretons sans parler des miens bien sûr  ::  ), enfin sauf quand il emporte une table, une chaise et sa môman  ::   :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-ans-en-FA-(79)

----------


## Daysie433

bonsoir chinooka,

Jisou ne couine pas, il ne couine jamais..............il se promène, tourne en rond, va boire, fait pipi et recommence.......à chaque fois que je le recouche, il reste 10 mn et se relève  ::  juste au moment ou enfin je me rendors et voilà l'histoire de mes nuits blanches, j'avoue que j'aimerais les passer autrement et au moins dormir, dormir ah le rêve.

----------


## siju

Nous avons les mêmes lectures Chinooka  ::

----------


## breton67

Diamond les filles je suis aussi ,mais si calme le bea

----------


## breton67

et encore un message qui part tout seul :: 
diamond il est beau je suis son histoire également ,mais bien sage ce bonhomme  :: faudrait que nos loulous en prennent de la graine  :Big Grin: 
pas demain la veille  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Un million de mercis d'avoir pensé à moi à 14 h................ Heureusement que mon amie d'enfance a pensé à moi ELLE, ce qui fait que je suis ressortie vivante de ma première vraie séance de torture chez la dentiste !!!!!!!! 

Bon, beaucoup de choses à vous raconter depuis la semaine dernière mais j'attends que l'antidouleur fasse de l'effet parce que ça s'est réveillé et ça ne fait pas du bien  ::  

Détartrage + curetage sous la gencive pour le quart en haut à droite, le reste se fera en trois séances (une par semaine), un quart par séance pour ne pas me traumatiser... mais j'ai été héroïque  ::  , il faut bien que je le dise moi-même sinon personne d'autre ne vous le dira  ::  

Jade, tu avais écrit parodontite, j'avais lu parodontie sur l'affiche du dentiste donc je pensais que nous avions des trucs différents mais non, c'est bien parodontite ! C'est sévère chez moi... ben oui, depuis le temps que je ne suis plus allée chez le dentiste     Je te contacterai par MP pour savoir comment ça s'est passé pour toi, le traitement, etc. ! Ca a duré un an pour toi, elle ne m'a pas parlé de ça... maintenant elle veut peut-être me ménager de peur que je ne revienne plus  ::  Elle m'a quand même parlé de parodontologue si ça ne s'améliorait pas...

Heureusement que j'avais pris un calmant hier soir, ce matin et en arrivant chez elle ainsi que du Mimulus des Fleurs de Bach... pendant toute la séance, j'ai quand même eu les orteils racrapotés dans mes godasses, les poings serrés un max et des soubresauts au moment de la piqûre anesthésiante. J'avais oublié les boules Quiès pour ne pas entendre tous ces bruits désagréables, je ne supporte déjà pas le bruit du bête machin qui rince la bouche  :: 

En plus, j'étais allée en vitesse chez Carouf juste avant parce qu'il y avait du champagne en promo (celles qui passent par Waterloo.... vous êtes attendues !) et des sticks dentaires en promo aussi. Il me restait 20 minutes pour arriver chez la dentiste quand j'ai remarqué une erreur sur mon ticket de caisse (34 euros quand même) donc j'ai foncé à l'accueil où j'ai dit au pas de course que je revenais plus tard avec mon caddy tel quel après le dentiste. Heureusement je suis tombée sur une sympa et après ma séance, j'y suis retournée, on m'a remboursée et je suis re-rentrée pour encore faire le plein de sticks à 50 % !!! Mon tartre dentaire me sert de leçon, maintenant je pense à celui de mes toutous  ::   Ils ne rouspètent en tout cas pas en recevant leur stick journalier !!! Il est inutile d'aller à mon Carouf, il n'y a plus un seul stick dentaire en promo à trouver. Je suis encore passée inaperçue, j'ai été abordée par pas mal de monde.... on m'a demandé si j'avais un chenil... ben non mais une belle meute quand même   ::  

La suite sera pour plus tard, il faut que je me calme un peu  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

::  ::  ::

----------


## pionpion

K'est c'est des sticks dentaires ?  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> K'est c'est des sticks dentaires ?


des sticks en forme de croix si on les regarde par le bout style dentaras...  j'ai essayé avec mes petits mais aucun n'en a voulu.


chinooka je compatis vraiment pour tes dents, ma soeur fait aussi de la parodontite grave et elle dit que cela la fait souffrir énormément elle a été en soin pendant 18 mois.

bisous à ta meute et à toi ::

----------


## breton67

tu as aussi peur du dentiste que moi d une araignée c est viscéral j en deviens cinglée 
la seule différence c est la douleur ,je n ais jamais eu de parondontite mais de simples rages de dents et déja aieeeeeee,alors je me doute par quelle épreuve tu passes 
bon courage Régine j éspere que tes loulous te ficheront un peu la paix ,et que les calmants font effet 
gros  ::

----------


## poppo

Un conseil Régine, au lit avec un petit ::  (un peu plus fort que le champagne quand même :: ) , si, si, c'est permis quand on a mal , tes loulous bien au chaud autour de toi comme réconfort et  :: ..

Daisy, les miens non plus n'ont jamais voulu des sticks dentaires....même Poxie qui mange pourtant tout.....

Courage, Régine ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: j avais pas vu la tronche de cake , on dirait élie kakou deguisé en mémé serfati :: 
pour les sticks la louloute a mon copain adorait ca et maintenant impossible du jour au lendemain elle en veut plus 
j imagine a carrouff  avec tes sticks , t as essayé celui le plus proche comme pour la fois ou tu as fait tout les aldis de la region , j imagine la tete des gens , la pauvre elle mange des sticks dentaires et se saoule la gueule au champagne  ::  :: 
 :: qui a dit 18 mois de soins , elle va nous péter une durite la regine si c est ca  :: 
breton je serai de repos samedi , appelle moi si tu veux pas trop tot  :: que je dorme  un peu , j ai toujours pas trouvé mes piles pour le telephone  fixe , faut aller a france téleconne  non france télecom  :: bises a toutes

----------


## Chinooka

Bon pour les septiques : mes poilus adorent les sticks dentaires !!!!! D'ailleurs ils aiment tout ce qui se mange   ::  

Pour vous dire : les maxis, c'est carrément du simple au double ! Donc... vous imaginez mes caddys à chaque fois que je suis passée chez Carrerouf  ::  

Une personne a dit "mon Dieu". Une autre "nom de Dieu, elle a un chenil" sans parler des autres sympas qui ont engagé la conversation !

Il va falloir trouver la place pour stocker tout ça et ce n'est pas gagné  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Au moins, je peux compter sur Daysie et Breton pour éprouver de la compassion envers ma parodontite  ::   Mais je dois bien avouer que j'ai très fort gonflé ma peur ou alors je suis tombée sur LA dentiste de mes rêves !!! Elle m'a dit qu'elle était disponible les week-ends et pendant les fêtes au cas z'où ! Bien sûr ça ne fait pas du bien au moment de la piqûre mais beaucoup moins que je ne l'imaginais !

Franchement, après deux anti-douleurs je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir eu un curetage sous la gencive ! Si j'avais su avant, je n'aurais pas attendu des années !!! Pour celles qui ont la phobie du dentiste, n'attendez pas d'être édentées avant de consulter  ::  

Bref, je suis un peu plus sereine pour les prochaines séances !

Alors pour passer incognito aux caisses des grandes surfaces  :Cool: , faites-moi confiance : c'est quand je n'attire pas l'attention que je m'inquiète  ::   Il faut dire aussi que je m'attire la sympathie des amis des animaux qui trouvent que les miens sont fort gâtés i!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Je suis encore passée inaperçue, j'ai été abordée par pas mal de  monde.... on m'a demandé si j'avais un chenil... ben non mais une belle  meute quand même


 Tu m'étonnes :: 

J'espère que la nuit a été bonne

----------


## siju

Ben tu vois, je t'avais dit qu'elle devait être super ta dentiste !  ::  Maintenant va falloir tenir tes bonnes résolutions et faire tout le traitement ! 
Ai pas pu venir avant, ça fait une semaine que mon cher et tendre est sans pc (il le récupère ce soir  :: ) donc ... chuis moralement obligée de lui prêter le mien  :: 

Moi tout ce qui ne s'avale pas d'un coup (autrement dit sticks, oreilles de boeuf, nonos ...) je dois éviter car ma "douairière" va planquer les siens puis chipe ceux des autres et quand ils veulent les reprendre ... c'est Hiroshima !  ::  alors on oublie et on en reste aux Biscrock.

----------


## poppo

Alors la Siju,on peut se donner la main!! Ta chipie et mon Khéops ont des choses en commun!! Lui aussi va planquer les os de buffle, oreilles de cochons et autres pour ensuite chiper celles de Duc ( qui se laisse faire le gros béta :: )les manger et ensuite tranquillement prendre les siens ( souvent enterrés dans le jardin , partout, partout...)et il grogne quand Duc vient le voir ......alors maintenant Duc il a le sien dans la maison et Khéops dehors et je surveille que mon Duc a fini!  :: 


Ah ces chiens.... ::

----------


## breton67

Régine on a du succes dans nos vieux jours hien, meme pas besoin comme Fabie de mettre la  ::  :: 
toi avec tes chariots pleins de bonnes choses moi quand je sors ma kangoo pleines de loulous ;juré a 20 ans j avais moins de succès :: 
COMME QUOI TOUT FINIT PAR ARIVER 
pour ta dentiste je crois que dans ton malheur tu as de la chance tu as trouvée une perle

----------


## poppo

> Régine on a du succes dans nos vieux jours hien, meme pas besoin comme Fabie de mettre la 
> toi avec tes chariots pleins de bonnes choses moi quand je sors ma kangoo pleines de loulous ;juré a 20 ans j avais moins de succès
> COMME QUOI TOUT FINIT PAR ARIVER 
> pour ta dentiste je crois que dans ton malheur tu as de la chance tu as trouvée une perle


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Breton...  ::  

Oui, mon bon docteur m'a trouvé LA perle ! Le soir ça me fait un peu mal mais rien comparé à avant. Je suis motivée pour continuer  ::  

Beaucoup de rangements à faire, je dois planquer mes réserves de denta sticks à l'abri de la meute (il y a des sacs partout) mais la maison est pleine comme un oeuf à force de faire des provisions   ::  

Bonne journée  ::

----------


## Chinooka

En cette période de fêtes, voilà une photo à faire circuler... pour autant que ça serve auprès de ceux qui ne veulent pas savoir ce que deviennent leurs cadeaux de Noël déposés en refuge lors des prochaines vacances parce que devenus trop encombrants !!!

----------


## Daysie433

merci chinooka affiche mise sur mon forum dans le billet du jour

http://caniche.positifforum.com/t496...bre-2011#27918

----------


## ness83

je l'ai mise aussi un peu partout !!  ::

----------


## BOULET60

je viens de l 'imprimer en plusieurs exemplaires afin de les mettre un peu partout dans les commerces de mon village et des alentours ainsi que sur le site de mon boulot
Merci Chinooka A Propos c'est morne plaine chez toi les zoreilles seront ils devenus des anges? si oui donne moi la methode svp

----------


## Chinooka

Ils ne sont pas devenus particulièrement sages... la dernière à l'actif de Scarlett : un sac frigo détruit de l'intérieur pendant que je faisais mes courses. Je me suis ruée dans le magasin que je venais de quitter pour lui acheter des nonos pour le reste du ravitaillement dans d'autres magasins. Cette petite sait comment me prendre par les sentiments....  ::  

Cette semaine, la séance chez la dentiste s'est moins bien passée : deuxième moitié supérieure, j'avais eu la rage de dents de l'autre côté donc j'y allais très zen. Elle a dû refaire une injection d'anesthésiant, la première n'ayant pas suffi, elle n'aurait pas pu me toucher. Mais... j'ai ouvert la bouche tellement grand que je me suis décroché la mâchoire  ::   Le soir j'avais beaucoup de difficultés à ouvrir la bouche pour manger !!! mais bon je vous rassure : ça ne m'a pas réduite au silence pour autant  ::  

Ce matin je me suis pris un coup de sang, j'ai failli m'étrangler. Ils ont fait des tranchées dans le trottoir de mon côté. Vu la météo, ils travaillent un jour et s'arrêtent pendant deux jours, à ce rythme-là ce ne sera pas fini avant 2050  ::   Lundi après leur journée de travail, ils ont mis des planches sur les tranchées  ::   Hier, on annonçait la tempête pour aujourd'hui et que vois-je ce matin ???

A gauche :



A droite :



Devant ma porte :



Donc pour sortir de chez moi, je devais longer ma façade et celle de mes voisins d'un côté et la tranchée de l'autre. Maman doit venir ce soir, je la voyais déjà disparaître dans la tranchée  ::  Scandalisée j'ai téléphoné à la commune et la nana m'a promis de téléphoner au chef de chantier. Je ne me voyais pas rester comme ça pendant trois jours ! J'ai menacé que si ce n'était pas arrangé rapidement, j'enverrais mes photos à toute la presse écrite du Brabant wallon et aux chaînes télé nationales pour faire part du scandale   ::    Je pense qu'ils ont eu très peur parce que quelqu'un est venu assez vite et a libéré un passage entre ma porte et la rue  ::  ... pas très large à cause d'un grand trou au pied de la marche du pas de porte mais c'est quand même mieux. Il paraît que tout doit être refermé et le trottoir refait pour jeudi au plus tard mais j'ai un gros doute, je demande à voir ! J'ai l'impression que les maisons seront bien dégueu pour les fêtes  ::  
Waterloo n'est plus une morne plaine depuis longtemps, en tout cas plus depuis mon installation en 1987  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ouah c'est sur que tu as bien fait d'appeler
Redoublez d'attention, surtout

----------


## Daysie433

il n'y a plus qu'à mettre des guirlandes clignotantes de Noël dans les filets pour faire plus joli lol.......oui fais bien attention pas le moment de se blesser en sortant.

bisous à toi et ta meute de grandes oreilles  ::

----------


## poppo

Oups!! ::  Sont dangereux les rues de Waterloo......redouble d'attention pour ta maman et toi....

----------


## siju

Hé bien les ouvriers communaux ne se sont pas améliorés depuis mon départ de Belgique !!  ::  Tu as bien fait de montrer les dents (euhhh dans les circonstances actuelles, l'expression est peut-être à éviter !  :: ) sinon ça aurait pu s'éterniser !





> Le soir j'avais beaucoup de difficultés à ouvrir la bouche pour manger !!! mais bon je vous rassure : ça ne m'a pas réduite au silence pour autant


 ::  Ta façon de le dire me fait penser à un truc qui m'avait bien fait rire. L'an dernier, ma belle-mère (qui, à 81 ans, est loin d'être un modèle d'amabilité et de gentillesse) avait dû se faire enlever des calculs aux glandes salivaires (y a qu'elle pour choper ça !). Comme elle se plaignait d'à peine pouvoir ouvrir la bouche, son arrière petite-fille (ma petite nièce de 6 ans) lui a dit "ça t'évitera de dire des co....ries". La tête de la mamie ....je te laisse imaginer  :: 

Bon courage pour la suite chez le dentiste, gros bisous et plein de câlins à la meute (qui me rassure en n'étant pas encore tout à fait parfaite  :: )

----------


## Chinooka

Daysie, tu parles de guirlandes de Noël sur mon chantier : j'ai enfin fait enlever mon énorme Père Noël (+ son traîneau et ses rennes) qui trônait sur ma façade 365 jours/365, je ne vais pas en rajouter... des fois qu'un habitué des endroits pervers s'égarerait dans ma rue... toute ressemblance avec des faits ou des personnes serait purement imaginaire  ::  

Siju, ta belle-mère a dû être ravie, heureusement qu'elle ne pouvait pas parler, ta petite nièce aurait entendu parler du pays  :Big Grin:  

Mon amour de Satine fête ses 10 ans aujourd'hui  ::  Le temps passe trop vite...

Je file : je vais à l'expo canine de Bruxelles avec une amie, nous allons voir les braques de Weimar et autres chiens de chasse du groupe 7. Et demain j'y retourne pour voir.... les longues z'oreilles  ::  

Bonne journée les filles  ::

----------


## poppo

AH.......finalement tu as réussi à pouvoir y aller les 2 jours? :: Des photos, des photos, des photos...on veut profiter aussi de ces longues oreilles  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

*OUF....  bien contente de réussir par hasard (!!!!) à me connecter au forum.... et retrouver la piste de "Norvège....." car vraiment, je m'en languissais !!!! Et je suis loin d'être surprise d'y retrouver les éclats de rire habituels, voire en.... continu !!!!!!  Il faut dire qu'il y a par là bas des acteurs chevronnés, poilus et moins poilu(e)s !!!!!!

J'espère que les travaux devant chez toi REGINE vont aller bon train... juste avant les fêtes et les visites des facteurs et autres calendriers... sinon.... il y aura du monde (à nouveau !!!!) dans les tranchées !!!!! (oups !  humour noir....)
bonnes fêtes à toi et toute ta maisonnée, REGINE...*

----------


## r'is27

Avec un peu de retard comme d'hab 

Bon anniversaire à la belle Satine  ::

----------


## poppo

C'est vrai ça.........bonne anniversaire Satine!! ::

----------


## Chinooka

::  Mouninox ! Tu avais perdu Rescue ?

Hier je suis donc allée à l'expo avec Vanda (une amie Weimar). Nous avons regardé les jugements des Weimar à poil court ensuite nous avons fait les boutiques, la file pour un hot-dog et re-boutiques. Nous étions assez chargées pour retourner à la voiture, heureusement j'avais pris deux caddies à roulettes sinon...  ::   J'ai fait des provisions de nonos pour Scarlett quand nous faisons notre shopping, des coussins, des cordes énormes pour les occuper pendant les longues soirées d'hiver et des friandises en poisson séché : ça pue mais ils m'ont dit qu'ils adoraient, sauf Aladine qui me l'a recraché à la figure en disant  ::  

En rentrant, j'ai retrouvé Maman qui avait des envies de meurtre envers Igloo, je n'avais pas fourni les boules Quiès et il est vrai que mon vieux gamin est très très chiant et en plus il entraîne les autres à être chiants eux aussi  :: 

J'ai fait quatre photos, mais alors des photos de toute beauté... j'étais hypnotisée au bord du ring  ::   Admirez le pantalon du juge  ::  C'est ce qu'on appelle un passionné des chiens de chasse  ::  





Je lui aurais bien demandé où il avait acheté le tissu ou le pantalon mais il venait du Portugal... un peu loin pour faire les boutiques  ::  

Pas l'ombre d'un bleu de Gascogne ni d'un anglo pour aujourd'hui donc j'ai renoncé à y aller... c'est Maman qui était contente d'être libérée plus vite   ::  

Aladine a passé un très mauvais week-end... elle préfère de loin la petite vie planplan de tous les jours à de la visite ! Maman était obligée de venir dans la cuisine pour que la miss daigne manger sa gamelle dans la véranda sinon la belle disait NIET  ::  !

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles pour ma douce Satine  ::

----------


## Daysie433

Joyeux anniversaire SATINE de la part de mes mini-crottes

----------


## siju

Oupssssss moi aussi je suis en retard !!!!



Satine !!
Chutttt faut pas le dire, c'est un colis plein de nonos  :: 

Tu sais Chinooka, ils sont beaux les braques de l'expo mais je trouve les tiens aussi beaux !

----------


## anniec

Bon anniversaire Satine !  ::  (en retard moi aussi)

----------


## BOULET60

Message parti??? Donc En retard Joyeux anniversaire Ma belle Satine Caresses a toute la meute 
 ::  a ta moman et a toi il sont dangereux ces Belges à Waterloo
Bonnes fetes de fin d'année à vous tous

----------


## vidau fabienne

bon anniversaire a satine 
pour le pantalon tu dois trouver ca dans les magasins de ventes de fusils , couteaux etc specialisés chasse et peche 
 j ai éte voir hier notre petite crevette valentine née a 7 mois , une tres jolie poupée malgré son pt  poids , vu qu elle est petite (43 cm ) les joues etc sont bien rondes , elle est blonde platine mdr , bon tout  ca pour vous dire que lorsqu elle etait a la maison donc sans contractions rien ,le loulou de mon filleul le papa de valentine  etait completement different de d habitude , il tirait la manche de sa maitresse , lui lechait les mains , il l a pris 2 fois sa laisse  pour aller a la voiture , il est allé devant la porte de la furure chabre pas finie du bb , , lui tres tranquille d habitude ( gros patapouf bouledogue anglais qui fait que roter , peter ;; dormir et ronfler etait dans un etat pas possiblle , il est un peu plus a fond quand mon neveu est la mais avec sa maitresse il dit jamais rien , la il faisait qu etre comme inquiet , et puis d un coup elle a perdu les eaux ,
comme quoi il devait sentir un truc hulk le gros 
 ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

future chambre, excuses

----------


## Chinooka

C'est sûr que le gros devait sentir venir l'événement, les poilus sont tellement intuitifs ! C'est très mignon comme prénom "Valentine"  ::  Il me semble avoir lu ailleurs qu'elle est prématurée ?

Merci pour Satine, je n'aime pas trop ce chiffre 10 pour l'âge de nos toutous mais c'est la vie.

Pour le pantalon, tu as raison. Il faut quand même être passionné pour porter ça, j'ai bien aimé voir un juge vêtu comme ça  ::  

L'expo de Bruxelles est décevante, la plus belle expo de Belgique reste Courtrai (en novembre) assez prisée par les Français parce qu'il y a beaucoup de boutiques et c'est moins cher qu'en France.

----------


## vidau fabienne

oui perso j aime les loulous de la a porter un pantalon comme ca  :: je crois pas , pour les expos j en ai jamais vu ce serait un coup a me faire craquer , mais j aimerai bien voir une expo de loulous " speciaux " , des tres gds , des tres bien coiffés , des "rares " j adorerai ca , pour la crevette oui née a 7 mois 2 mois d avance mais tout va bien , , mdr les infirmieres ont dit a la maman de lui parler beaucoup pour qu elle reconnaisse bien le son de sa voix ou de lui lire des histoires mais une fois raconté tout sa vie , elle savait plus quoi raconter , elle lui lisait des articles de " closer " equivalent" d ici paris" en gros ,pas grave elle a dit l infirmiere le tout c est qu elle entende la voix , va etre contente la petite de savoir que lorie va se marier ou que paris hilton a un nouvel amant mdr

----------


## Chinooka

La petite Valentine connaîtra tout de la "jet set" dès sa naissance  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*joyeux noel a toi chinooka et ta troupe de grandes oreilles

*

----------


## vidau fabienne

attends regine je fais te faire rire en partant  ma soeur et la maman sont paties tellement vite qu elles ont oubliés d eteindre la télé , la lumiere et tout le tralala , en rentrant pour recuperer le gros chez elle puisque mon neveu etait en stage en  espagne et la mama parti a l hosto a aix elle a retrouvé hulk un peu comme ca ( c est presque le meme ) manquait que la clope et le whisky 
http://www.nokenny.com/un-bulldog-devant-la-tv.html

----------


## Daysie433

:: trop marrante la vidéo, merci fabie

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Monique, également de joyeuses fêtes pour toi, Nicolas et les miniatures  ::  

Fabienne, cette vidéo est....  ::  Ce bouledogue me fait penser à Chinook sauf que Chinook ne regardait pas la télé mais notre repas sur la table, ce qui était d'ailleurs tout aussi passionnant  ::

----------


## vmmiss

quelle dégaine à mourir de rire !! ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je crois que la photo de chinook a fait le tour de mes amis , ils adorent cette photo , veulent meme pas croire que je connais ( virtuellement )la proprio de la gde folle

----------


## linda014

Je suis page 9, pas encore tout lu, tout vu mais je me tape l'incruste sur ce post qui me plaît bien  ::

----------


## armance

T'as raison, un peu de gaité ne fait pas de mal !! Et puis tant que ça n'arrive pas à moi ça me fait rire!!!!!!
Mais je le répète je suis très en colère de ne pas avoir la photo du soir, thérapeutique etc...!
bises

----------


## Gaston

*Un joyeux Noël à Régine, à sa meute ainsi qu'à toutes les accrocs de ce post

*

----------


## BOULET60

Bonnes fetes de fin d'année à tous  
Chinooka continue les aventures de ta meute sans oublier Breton67 qui ne sont pas triste non plus a lire ::  pour l'an 2012

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Gaston et un joyeux Noël à toutes ! Hier soir je me suis cassé la tête à faire un montage/collage pour une carte mais bon vu mes compétences en informatique...  ::  

Mardi soir, mon filleul est venu chercher le cadeau pour ses trois bambins. J'avais craqué littéralement en voyant la bête et en imaginant la tête des petits en le découvrant ! Mon filleul m'avait dit "je vais garder une *petite* place au pied du sapin pour ton cadeau"...  ::  







On l'avait juste mis sur ses pattes (heureusement il se démonte  ::  ) pour que je puisse faire une photo en attendant celles de la tête des petits qui découvrent leur cadeau, donc les bois et le bonnet ne sont pas redressés ce qui fait qu'il a moins fière allure qu'en vrai, d'ailleurs les bois ressemblent plus à des couettes que des bois sur les photos  ::   Il est tout doux et a vraiment une bouille sympa  ::   Je me réjouis de recevoir les photos de Réginald !!! Réginald qui lui cherchait déjà un nom  :: 

Il m'a monté mes uniques déco de Noël sur la terrasse et je dois dire que ça donne très bien (ça ne rend pas aussi bien en photo) ! Je les vois de mon bureau, les monstres n'essaient pas de les démonter et ça ne prend pas de place dans la véranda (où il n'y a plus de place pour mettre des déco) : je suis ravie  ::  






Et une spéciale pour Breton !

----------


## poppo

On devrait faire un top de Rescue  :: 

Numéro   1    Topic de Norvège de Chinooka

suivi de très près de 

             2     Topic de Breton67

Ensuite personnellement j'aime beaucoup celui de CaroNath18 et Eliot

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...934#post886934




et il parait qu'il y a celui de Siju qui les suit de près mais pas encore eu le temps d'aller voir ::

----------


## siju

Ils sont magnifiques tes arbres lumineux Chinooka !! Nettement plus fournis et plus grands que les miens. Mais t'as raison, en photo ça ne donne pas bien.
Quant au renne ... c'est une belle bête !!   ::   ::  Les petits vont pouvoir s'en servir comme cheval non ? Sauf qu'il leur faudra un petit "passet" (comme on disait chez moi) pour grimper dessus !

Bon ... puisque tout le monde s'y met ...



Moi aussi je vous souhaite un joyeux Noël à notre hôtesse Chinooka, à Breton bien sûr, et à toutes celles (toute mes excuses si la gent masculine est représentée sans que je le sache) que j'ai eu le plaisir de rencontrer sur ce "roman" dont on ne se lasse pas !  :: 

Gros bisous à vous et papouilles à tous vos poilus.

PS : Le toutou sur la photo n'est pas à moi mais avec la bouille qu'il a ... je lui aurais volontiers trouvé une petite place ! lolll

----------


## Chinooka

Tu as raison, le toutou de la photo ferait bien la paire avec Biscotte...  ::  

En fait pour les arbres lumineux, il y en a deux : un grand qui est sur le sol et un plus petit sur la table, ce qui fait qu'ils sont à la même hauteur et ça fait plus étoffé ! Depuis mardi, le vent est calme... attendons la prochaine tempête  ::  C'est mignon, je les laisserais bien toute l'année  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Si vous pouvez aider... cette FA semble sombrer dans l'oubli avec les deux fifilles qu'elle avait eu la générosité de prendre  ::  

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-elles-vont-mo

----------


## breton67

merci Régine toujours là quand il faut 
boulet siju  et toutes les autres contente de vous faire rire meme si sur le moment :: j en rigole moi meme et sans doute Régine pareil 
pour finir ce n est que matériel et tant qu ils feront des conneries on a le bonheur de les avoir encore  :: 
popo fais pas la maligne avec ta rouquine tiens je fais des vers ?tu risques de te retrouver dans le peloton 
Régine cest une des déco que je prefee il y e a pas mal chez nousde ces arbustes mais oui il faudrait les laisser toute l année c est dommage 
je deteste les jours apres l épiphanie plus aucune lumiere c est d un triste 
merci pour la photo je viens juste de réaliser ,  me fait plaisir de le voir accroché 
siju on dirait Scweppes bébé va falloir que je trouve a mettre une photo de lui a cet age il était a croquer

----------


## Chinooka

Hello tout le monde !

Joyeux Noël à toutes ainsi qu'à votre famille et vos poilus !

Vous vous souvenez peut-être de ma joie, le 23 décembre 2009, quand je suis allée chercher mon nouvel ordi dénommé la Ferrari ? La Ferrari est devenue une trotinette en panne  ::  Je saurai lundi ou mardi si c'est grave ou pas, s'il s'agit de la carte-mère ou pas. Je fais une pub d'enfer à celui qui me l'avait vendu cher, très cher  ::  

En attendant j'utilise mon très vieux portable qui est très basique mais qui me permet quand même de lire mes mails, d'aller sur Rescue et des sites d'info mais pas de lire les cartes virtuelles, les diapos, etc. Donc ne vous inquiétez pas si je ne réponds pas à vos voeux ces jours-ci ! En plus ça rame comme c'est pas possible et ça me déconnecte tout le temps de Rescue... je limite donc mes interventions ! Mais je ne me plains pas trop, je suis bien contente d'avoir mon vétéran d'ordi pour ne pas être complètement coupée de la civilisation  ::  

Je vous souhaite encore une jolie journée de Noël  ::

----------


## siju

Ben oui, l'informatique c'est génial ... quand ça fonctionne  ::  Et figure-toi que quand on a changé le pc de mon homme tout dernièrement (après 6 ans de bons et loyaux services) notre technicien m'a dit "Ne comptez pas garder le nouveau aussi longtemps, maintenant un pc est fait pour durer 2 ou 3 ans"  :: 
Encore bon Noël à toi et câlins à toute la meute.

----------


## breton67

je ne sais comment je me suis débrouillée mais si j ai vu tes arbres de lumiere Régine je n avais pas vu la bebete  :: oh le plaisir qu aurait eu Scweppes a déballer une bestiole pareille et les miens a le dépiauter 
Merci popo pour le classement va falloir que mes monstres rivalisent de conneries pour grimper  :: mais pitié ::  je laisse Régine s accrocher a la 1ere place 
siju je te cederais meme la deuxieme  :: 
j irais faire un tour sur tes liens en  attendant de lire  les conneries de ta petite Rouquine :: Régine je croise les doigts pour ton matériel je crois qu actuellement rien n est fait pour durer ::

----------


## jaspée

> Ben oui, l'informatique c'est génial ... quand ça fonctionne  Et figure-toi que quand on a changé le pc de mon homme tout dernièrement (après 6 ans de bons et loyaux services) notre technicien m'a dit "Ne comptez pas garder le nouveau aussi longtemps, maintenant un pc est fait pour durer 2 ou 3 ans" 
> .


et oui, j'ai eu le meme raisonnement quand je me suis séparé de mon vieux "targa" acheté chez lidll, qui a duré quand meme une dizaine d'année et que j'ai racheté celui ci (asus)... vu le prix que tu mets... pourrait les faire plus costaud !!  :: 
joyeuses fêtes à toutes, à votre famille, à vos poilus et à tous les amis des animaux qui nous lisent en rigolant !!!
on se retrouve en 2012 pour de nouvelles aventures... croustillantes à souhait !! 
 ::

----------


## siju

> je ne sais comment je me suis débrouillée mais si j ai vu tes arbres de lumiere Régine je n avais pas vu la bebete oh le plaisir qu aurait eu Scweppes a déballer une bestiole pareille et les miens a le dépiauter 
> Merci popo pour le classement va falloir que mes monstres rivalisent de conneries pour grimper mais pitié je laisse Régine s accrocher a la 1ere place 
> siju je te cederais meme la deuxieme 
> j irais faire un tour sur tes liens en  attendant de lire  les conneries de ta petite RouquineRégine je croise les doigts pour ton matériel je crois qu actuellement rien n est fait pour durer


Nan, nan Breton, ma 4ème place me convient très bien  ::   je veux même bien reculer un peu dans le classement  mes murs. Mes plantes et tout le reste ne s'en porteront que mieux  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce n'est pas que je m'accroche bêtement à la première place mais j'ai les specimens qui font que... Notez que je trouve qu'à défaut de me dépasser, Breton pourrait être première ex aequo avec moi parce que dans le genre, les siens ne sont pas tristes non plus   ::

----------


## siju

> Ce n'est pas que je m'accroche bêtement à la première place mais j'ai les specimens qui font que... Notez que je trouve qu'à défaut de me dépasser, Breton pourrait être première ex aequo avec moi parce que dans le genre, les siens ne sont pas tristes non plus


Ben là chuis d'accord ! Je pense que Guen vaut Scarlett loll   ::

----------


## breton67

les filles cela fait plusieurs fois je veux répondre et hop je suis deconnectée?????
je riais en vous lisant ,le ciel soit loué personne de ma famille ne connait mon post c est la premiere place a l asile qu on me réserverait  ::

----------


## Chinooka

::  les filles !!! Tout d'abord une très heureuse année à toutes ainsi qu'à vos familles et poilus. Qu'elle vous soit douce et pleine de bonheurs en tout genre. Si on pouvait souhaiter/croire que la misère animale soit moins terrible en 2012.... malheureusement l'époque du Père Noël est passée et la misère est encore et toujours là  ::  

Non, je n'étais pas en panne d'ordi durant tout ce temps. Celles que j'ai eues au téléphone ou par mail savent que je traversais une crise de mauvaise humeur intense !!! Une baisse de moral aussi et l'envie de ne rien faire...

Tout d'abord, la meute va bien, je vous rassure  ::   Il y en a qui font toujours des conneries, une autre qui devient une douairière tyrannique : j'ai nommé la reine-mère Chinook... Elle a décrété que le fauteuil du salon (à la tête du clic-clac où nous dormons à plusieurs) était SON fauteuil donc si la place est prise, elle aboie jusqu'à ce que, à bout de nerf, je fasse descendre l'intrus(e) pour lui laisser SA place  ::  Elle m'énerve mais alors elle m'énerve à un point... surtout qu'il en fallait peu pour m'énerver depuis le 31 décembre !!!

Le 31/12, je fais du ménage devant Maman qui a pu constater qu'en 3 secondes, on ne voyait plus la différence... le jardin est comme un champ de patates, la boue s'accumule sur les pavés de mon allée pour rejoindre le jardin, bref c'est l'horreur. En prime, je fais la vaisselle et j'entends un bruit suspect lors de l'évacuation des éviers... toute l'eau s'évacuait dans l'armoire en-dessous !!!

En plus des éviers troués, il y avait toujours les étagères de la véranda à remettre et je pensais à faire mettre un muret pour empêcher la boue de couler sur le passage... un seul pouvait me faire tout ça : mon bricoleur avec qui je m'étais disputée et qui était parti en claquant la porte la dernière fois  ::  Ca m'a fort perturbée de devoir faire appel à lui mais il fallait faire un choix !!! Donc le lundi soir après le réveillon, je lui laisse un message et... il ne me rappelle pas ! Il avait dit à Maman qu'il ne me téléphonait plus parce que je n'avais pas présenté mes excuses après la dernière fois... Pour rappel : je lui avais demandé de passer à autre chose après une bonne 1/2 heure passée à nettoyer les crottes de l'invasion de mouches de la fin de l'été : cm par cm....... Ben oui, au plus il passe de jours chez moi, au plus il amasse des sous !!! Je pense qu'il croit que je fabrique des euros dans ma cave pendant la nuit.....

Sa femme qui est mon aide-ménagère vient le mardi et constate l'ampleur des dégâts pour les éviers : faire la vaisselle, se laver les mains, etc., dans deux bassines en plastique, ben c'est pas pratique du tout  :: Et encore, j'avais fait toute la vaisselle du long week-end, je ne lui avais laissé que la très grande casserole de cuisson pour la meute, plus grande que les bassines  ::   Du coup elle appelle son mari en urgence et me dit qu'il viendra le jeudi  ::  

J'ai pris un calmant jeudi matin..... histoire d'être cool à son arrivée et heureusement : il est passé devant moi en me disant "bonne année" sur un ton aimable comme une porte de prison et sans me regarder.... Ca commençait très fort !!!!!

Nous avons fait deux voyages au brico pour acheter des sacs de béton et des plaques de béton pour faire un muret à l'entrée du jardin afin de retenir la boue... ce n'est pas fini, il devait revenir mercredi et j'attends toujours...

Il a remis les étagères et a réparé les éviers (trois joints à changer) et a commencé une tranchée au début du jardin... la tranchée est toujours intacte par contre il a taillé deux rosiers au passage en coupant les fines tiges en allumettes avec le sécateur..... comme il l'avait déjà fait à deux reprises précédemment malgré mes remarques et comme il le fait chez Maman (signalé par son voisin choqué de voir l'allure à laquelle il travaillait....). Cet après-midi j'ai récolté les objets du délit que j'ai planqués dans une armoire dans ma chambre, je les prendrai en photo pour vous en apporter la preuve !!!!! Il se fout de moi et je n'aime pas ça du tout !

Lundi, après mon petit calmant, je lui expliqué que j'appréciais son boulot (enfin...... pas tout  ::  en lui parlant des tiges coupées en allumettes) mais que je ne fabriquais pas les euros dans ma cave pendant la nuit !!! Que dans 4 ans, je n'aurais plus un radis qui rentrerait et que personne ne me ferait l'aumône d'une gamelle !!! Il a bien accepté mais... il devait revenir mercredi et je ne l'ai pas revu ! Donc j'ai 12 sacs de 40 kg de béton dans mon corridor qui attendent son bon vouloir ! On va mettre ça sur le compte de la météo même si mercredi il n'a pas plu...............

J'ai dû emmener Satine à la clinique véto juste avant le Nouvel-An parce que j'avais senti une masse au-dessus de l'épaule droite. Le véto a fait une ponction et m'a déjà rassurée en me disant que c'était graisseux mais j'ai quand même demandé d'analyser le truc : c'est un lipome  ::   Il faut surveiller parce que si ça grossit trop, il faudra l'enlever parce que ça peut devenir comme une pastèque  ::  

Bref, tout ça m'a bien contrariée mais surtout ça m'a mise d'une humeur exécrable à ne plus rien supporter ! J'avais perdu tout sens de l'humour envers les blagounettes de la meute, je jurais comme un charretier à la moindre contrariété, je m'énervais sur tout : les chiens étaient alignés, plus personne n'osait moufter  ::  Plus envie d'écrire des mails ou sur ce post, plus envie de rien.... je me sentais plonger dans la même merdouille de dépression qu'il y a 10 ans  ::   Ca a l'air très con mais quand on a fait une grave dépression, on reste fragile et quand tout s'accumule, ben on replonge et ça va très vite si on ne redresse pas la barre !

Heureusement, les ami(e)s et les copains/copines l'ont bien compris et à force, j'ai émergé. Hier j'ai joué à la marchande de tapis chez Aldi et ça m'a tout à fait retapée... ::  

Maman me téléphone hier peu avant 15 h pour me dire qu'Aldi a rentré les tapis comme ceux que je mets dans la véranda pour éponger la boue ramenée de mon champ de patates par la meute : 65 cm x 2 m : ça rentre tout juste dans mon lave-linge, je fais deux machines tous les deux jours avec la météo qu'on s'est payé ces derniers temps ! Maman ne m'en avait pas pris parce que à son Aldi, il ne restait rien de beau. Donc je file à mon Aldi (après avoir rehaussé les coussins de la meute, protégé mon bureau avec la paroi de douche et embarqué Scarlett). Là : miracle, il en restait beaucoup... le caddy était trop petit, je superpose, j'en mets sous les bras et je fais rigoler tous les clients/caissières !!! Je charge la bagnole et je file au Aldi suivant et là : miracle, il y en avait encore plus !!!!! J'ai tout raflé, je n'ai laissé que les marrons (pas beaux) et les gris (ternes, tristes comme un jour sans pain). Rebelotte : tout le monde se marre en me regardant galoper derrière mes tapis qui s'échappaient du caddy  ::  Tout le monde y va de son commentaire et j'explique (pour la deuxième fois) que c'est bien pratique avec une meute et un champ de papates, que je mets en machine, etc... Une dame âgée à la caisse à côté se retourne vers moi et me dit que je n'ai pas à me justifier et que je fais ce que je veux avec mes sous  ::  Une autre plus jeune me dit "j'ai vu que vous en aviez déjà plein dans votre camionnette" et moi "ben oui, c'est le second Aldi que j'écume"  ::  La caissière : "on pourrait croire que vous avez une salle de fitness"  ::   Bref, chacun y allait de son grain de sel !

Je quitte le magasin en essayant de rattraper mes tapis qui se faisaient la malle de mon caddy.... Arrivée péniblement à la voiture, la dame qui avait vu mes autres tapis dans la voiture me rejoint et on commence à parler de chiens, protection animale, etc. Une amoureuse des bêtes !!! On a passé un long moment à papoter, j'ai montré des photos de la meute et elle a fini par me dire que j'étais une sainte  ::  Je lui ai répondu "oh là là !!!! si vous connaissiez mon mauvais foutu caractère, vous ne diriez pas ça"  ::  

Bref, cette rencontre sympa et la rigolade aux deux Aldi m'ont remise d'aplomb et j'ai retrouvé ma bonne humeur !

Le pire... en rentrant à la maison, je remarque qu'il manque un des tapis dans la véranda.... comme ceux dont je venais de faire des provisions : je jette un coup d'oeil au jardin : rien... "on" me l'avait dépiauté sur le clic-clac !!! Ca "on" ne me l'avait pas encore fait ! Enfin, je préfère ça au dépiautage du clic-clac !!!

Sinon, mon filleul a donné le grand renne à ses trois petits de ma part et il m'a envoyé des photos : les gosses se sont bien régalés et ils ont adoré la bête  ::   La bête qui est plus grande qu'eux  ::  

Le réveillon du Nouvel-An avec Maman : pas envie de cuisiner donc on a grignoté plein de petits trucs pendant plusieurs jours ! Ca s'est bien passé et la meute a été correcte  ::  Mais Aladine : toujours aussi froussarde avec Maman ! Par contre, il faut voir la fête qu'elle me fait quand je reviens des courses : elle sautille, elle galope au jardin et en revient tout aussi vite, toujours en sautillant  ::  

Ce soir j'ai téléphoné longuement à l'éleveuse des jumeaux (elle est restée une amie depuis 1998) : leur jumelle qu'elle a gardée, Xinès, vit toujours et bien à part trois crises d'épilepsie il y a un an ! Raide comme les miens mais elle tient bien le coup ! C'est ce que je considère comme une excellente éleveuse ! Elle a encore des nouvelles de bébés nés chez elle il y a bien longtemps dont un jumeau des nôtres qui a des problèmes de coeur comme Igloo mais qui tient le coup aussi ! Je lui ai dit qu'elle avait produit de solides chiens ! Xinès, Xtra et les miens : Xylan (Igloo) et Xantia (Chinook). C'est super parce que 14 ans pour un Weimar, ça devient un bel âge, surtout plusieurs d'une même portée ! Elle est très heureuse que les jumeaux soient tombés sur moi, surtout Chinook que j'avais récupérée à l'âge de 7 mois ! Elle a repris un cocker de 3 ans pour tenir compagnie à Xinès, il la ravigote et la maintient en forme !

Je me suis tenue au courant du sort de beaucoup de toutous en détresse, j'ai suivi les aventures de Flamme, de Baron et de beaucoup d'autres mais je n'avais pas trop le courage d'écrire... Je suis désolée mais je vais me rattraper  ::  

Demain Maman vient garder la meute et mon amie d'enfance m'invite au resto, ce sera une journée merveilleuse qui achèvera de me remettre sur les rails après ce passage à vide et ce gros coup de blues !

Bisous et à très vite pour d'autres nouvelles !  ::

----------


## anniec

::  Chinooka. Remets-toi vite de ces contrariétés

----------


## breton67

coucou Régine plus que contente de te retrouver 
je n ais pu faire grand chose pour te remonter le moral a part innonder ta bte mail :: ,mais comme toi le moral n était pas trop bon ,pourquoi je n en sais rien ce doit etrece temps gris qui nous fiches le bourdon et les loulous en sauvetage ne sont pas faits pour aider a retrouver la peche 

mais bon tu es de retour tes monstres continuent leurs betises ,les miens soit a courir apres ma poubelle et de voler tout ce qui passe a portée de pattes donc on revent a la normalitude dirait Ségolene :: 
y a pas a dire tu te fais remarquer a chaque sortie :: 
quand a ton bricoleur c est un foutu couilllon :: j éspere que tout s arrangera  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Annie  ::  Tu as un lien pour le petit beaglou que tu avais adopté ? Comment va-t-il ? on a perdu beaucoup de liens avec les changements successifs de Rescue !

Breton..... j'aurais été vachement déçue que tu m'annonces que ta meute était devenue subitement sage  ::  Ouf, me voilà rassurée  ::  

Je ne sais pas si la météo a joué sur mon coup de blues mais c'est sûr que c'était ras le bol de cette grisaille et de la pluie, sans parler de la tempête, ce qui me fait toujours peur pour la clôture de chantier qui sépare mon jardin de celui du voisin !!! Avec les canisses, l'air ne passe pas et ça balance très dangereusement ! En plus, ils étaient partis en France pour le Nouvel-An et la semaine suivante donc s'il y avait eu une cata, c'était pour ma pomme ! Là on annonce du beau temps mais froid, je préfère ça !

C'était vraiment un passage à vide où tout me pesait. Ce n'est pas complètement passé mais je commence à me calmer. Ca m'a fait très peur parce que j'ai repensé à novembre 2007 quand j'ai fait un pré-AVC parce que j'étais trop stressée, je me sentais dans le même état !!! Donc  ::  , il faut rester  ::  !!! Mais maintenant j'ai ma réserve de tapis pour faire du yoga partout dans la maison  ::  

Je n'ai pas envie de me relire mais je ne pense pas que je vous ai dit que ma copine couturière est passée cet après-midi : elle me ramenait ma toute nouvelle couette bouffée après deux nuits.... ça m'a encore coûté bonbon, je vais prélever ça sur l'argent de poche de Capucine...   ::   Je lui racontais mes aventures de marchande de tapis chez Aldi et elle m'a dit : "je n'en ai pas vu cet après-midi".... ah ben non, j'avais tout raflé hier   ::   Elle m'a demandé de la prévenir dorénavant quand j'allais chez Aldi pour y aller avant mon passage ravageur  ::  Je lui ai fait la grâce de lui en revendre un et sans prendre de bénef au passage  ::   Elle m'a aussi racheté une paire de pantoufles de la marque Snoopy que j'avais achetée mardi (enfin, plusieurs paires...) en solde chez Carrouf... 5 euros la paire ! La pauvre elle n'avait plus trouvé que les pointures 39 et 41 alors qu'il lui fallait du 40... comme à moi  ::   Elle m'a dit que c'était plus pratique de venir faire ses courses chez moi, au moins elle ne devait pas faire la file à la caisse  ::  

Enfin bon, vous voyez que je n'ai pas trop changé en deux semaines  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Breton !!!! J'ai oublié de te dire !!! J'ai trouvé des petits gâteaux de Noël, je pense que ça vient d'Allemagne. C'est rudement bon, je m'en enfile quelques uns avant d'aller dormir... de quoi bien faire régime  ::   J'ai fait une rafle bien sûr donc dans six mois, j'aurai doublé mon poids !!!!!!!! J'ai pensé à toi quand je les ai vus/achetés !!!! C'est au massepain et raisins, c'est délicieux !!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Bon restau et rassures toi 
Parfois les coups de blues ont du bon, on repart pleine d'élan ensuite
L'année 2012 est partie ::

----------


## siju

Coucou Chinooka et Breton  ::  ça fait bien plaisir de vous retrouver toutes les 2 ! Je croyais que le passage à l'an nouveau avait, d'un coup de baguette magique, rendu vos toutous sages comme des images et qu'il n'y avait plus rien à raconter  ::  ... je vois qu'il n'en est rien. 
Chinooka, il est vrai que tes passages chez Aldi doivent laisser des traces dans les imaginations !!  ::  Pour les petits gâteaux allemands, je vois de quoi tu parles. J'en achetais chaque année chez Colruyt, c'était délicieux !!  :: 
J'espère que ton coup de blues est définitivement passé. Quand on a déjà fait une dépression, l'hiver est une période à redouter.
Ici, niveau chiens ... c'est le calme plat, à croire que ma Biscotte s'est rachetée une conduite !  ::  Même les murs restent intacts .... les portes pas par contre mais ça ce n'est pas de sa faute. J'explique : début janvier, plus moyen d'ouvrir la porte de notre chambre, je préviens mon mari "la porte de la chambre est calée", il arrive avec son air qui veut dire "les nanas ça ne sait rien faire, l'Homme va arranger ça"  il pousse, tire, frappe ... rien ! Il est obligé de passer par le toit (et de démonter les volets au passage) pour avoir accès à l'intérieur. Rebelote, je pousse, je tire etc, toujours rien ! Il a fallu attaquer le chambranle (et la porte) au pied de biche pour arriver à ouvrir  ::  Moralité, appel au menuisier et nouvelles portes en commande pour l'étage. 2012 commence bien !

----------


## poppo

Heureuse de te retrouver Régine! :: La photo dédicacé de ta filleule est partie hier .....elle y a mis toute son coeur/patte! ::

----------


## astings

Bonjour Régine,je suis heureuse de voir que tu vas mieux et donc que ton moral va mieux.Dans ces moments, les loulous sont une aide précieuse (même si se sont des diables  ::  )Moi,j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à Noël car c'était le premier sans ma douce Sandy.
En tout cas, trés ,trés, trés heureuse de te relire  :: .

----------


## armance

coucou
Beaucoup de personnes vivent mal cette période de fêtes...
A cela il faut rajouter les jours les + courts de l'année, la fin d'une année qui nous indique que le temps passe, et puis chacun gère ces cycles aussi.
Je crois qu'il faut que tu passes par Rescue dans "communauté et Forum" puis dans "général et divers", et clairement dans ton post pour trouver quelques personnes qui viendraient te filer un coup de main pour ton terrain et travaux dans ta maison, ceci du fait de ta gentille meute ... :Smile: 
Dans le rescue de là où tu habite aussi !
Il y a bien des rescueens filles ou gars ou dans leurs amis des bricolos qui peuvent te remettre tout ça d'aplomb ?!
J'espère que ton moral va revenir et que tu vas trouver des personnes pour t'aider
bisous

----------


## MOUNINOX

_CHINOOKA, heureuse de te lire et de RIRE !!!  La longueur de ton récit et les anecdotes évoquées montrent bien, c'est CERTAIN, que tu as dépassé ton épisode "mutique" !!!! Et ça, c'est un signe, non ????   
Quant à tes toutous, on voit bien qu'eux aussi conservent une imagination ET une activité débordantes (j'allais écrire dévorantes !!!)....
Quant aux démélés que tu as avec tes bricoleurs (sic...) j'ai connu les mêmes durant toute l'année 2O11 où ma nouvelle maison était en rénovation totale !!!! Tu imagines j'en suis sûre, l'énergie (parfois désespérée !!!) qu'il m'a fallu avoir !!!
Donc, pour toi, ta maman, ta troupe, et toutes les lectrices ici, BONNE NOUVELLE ANNEE 2012.....  oufffffff....._

----------


## jaspée

heureuse de retrouver toute ta troupe et ses histoires merveilleuses !! A te lire, j'ai l'impression d'y etre et je rigole toute seule en t'imaginant devaliser les rayons de chez aldi avec tes caddis remplis à raz bord de diverses choses se rapportant toujours aux poilus !! j'espère que l'année 2012 t'apportera diverses satisfactions, notament pour le bricolage !!! gros  ::  a toutes !!

----------


## Chinooka

La troupe est "relativement" sage, elle joue à hibernatus. La reine-mère/douairière est de plus en plus tyrannique (elle n'admet pas qu'un autre profite de son fauteuil), un nouveau tapis a été grignoté aux deux extrémités mais rien de tragique dans l'ensemble. C'est leur môman qui fait des bêtises à leur place... ce week-end j'ai lavé mon peignoir en oubliant un paquet de cigarettes dans une poche, je ne vous raconte pas la tronche du lave-linge  ::

----------


## breton67

je vois cela d ici :: mais je ne me moque pas suis la spécialiste des mouchoirs en papiers oubliés et cela doit faire le meme effet???
comment veux tu Régine que nos monstres ne fassent pas de betises avec des momans pareilles ::

----------


## anniec

> Merci Annie  Tu as un lien pour le petit beaglou que tu avais adopté ? Comment va-t-il ? on a perdu beaucoup de liens avec les changements successifs de Rescue !


Régine, je n'ai pas retrouvé le lien du post de Smith. Il va très bien mais est destructeur, c'est probablement pour cette raison qu'il a été abandonné.
Ma "meute" vieillit doucement, mais tout le monde va bien. 

Heureuse de lire de tes nouvelles  ::

----------


## Chinooka

::   ::  *BON ANNIVERSAIRE LES JUMEAUX !!!*  ::   :: 


 ::  *14 ANS ET TOUTES NOS DENTS !!!*  ::

----------


## armance

14 ans !! et pourtant ont bien des têtes d'ados !! Elles datent de quand tes photos ? J'avais pas vu la dernière ...superbe !!
bisous les poilus et bises à celle qui habite chez eux!!
Des news et photos d'aladine?

----------


## jaspée

j'adore les photots, ils ont de ces bouilles la dessus !! tu les as jamais proposé pour une pub quelquonque ?? ils feraient un malheur !!
bon anniversaire les jumeaux, n'en profitez pas pour faire trop de bétises !!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

bon anniversaire à tes jumeaux je suis toujours écroulée de rire quand je vois les photos "de tes fumeurs de moquette"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlrqFWxgf6o

plein de bisous de ma part et celle de ma tribu de petits frisés

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ywVk...eature=related

----------


## siju

les loulous !! Et prenez bien soin de votre môman !!

----------


## siju

Désolée pour le double emploi ... suis pas arrivée à l'enlever.

----------


## astings

Bon anniversaire les jumeaux  
Léchouilles de toute ma troupe et particulièrement de mon Lewis qui fête ses *18* ans aujourd'hui.

----------


## jaspée

bon anniversaire à lewis alors !!!! 18 ans... que de belles années partagées deja... et encore à venir !!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> bon anniversaire à lewis alors !!!! 18 ans... que de belles années partagées deja... et encore à venir !!


+ 1

----------


## astings

Je n'ai mon Lewis que depuis 1 an,je l'ai adopté sur rescue (je vais mettre un petit mot sur son post) Son ancienne maitresse voulait l'euthanasier car elle le trouvait trop vieux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## jaspée

> Je n'ai mon Lewis que depuis 1 an,je l'ai adopté sur rescue (je vais mettre un petit mot sur son post) Son ancienne maitresse voulait l'euthanasier car elle le trouvait trop vieux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


met nous le lien STP !! et merci a toi de lui offrir cette fin de vie en or !!!  ::

----------


## astings

Je ne sais malheureusement pas mettre un lien ,il faut taper dans "recherche " : lewis york 15,5 en lorraine.

----------


## siju

Voilà le lien
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ighlight=lewis

----------


## Chinooka

Un très bon anniversaire à Lewis  ::   ::   18 ans, les jumeaux en sont encore loin !!!

Je ne fais plus beaucoup de photos en ce moment parce que je ne retrouve pas le chargeur de batterie de l'APN ni ma batterie de réserve  ::   Donc j'économise la batterie actuelle.

La meute va bien, Aladine a encore fait un pas en avant : le week-end dernier, j'ai été très surprise de la voir jouer au jardin avec une des très grosses cordes de noeuds que j'avais achetées à l'expo de Bruxelles ! C'est la première fois qu'elle joue  ::  Maintenant, le soir quand je me lève pour la distribution des gamelles, elle saute autant que les autres... c'est dommage que ça ne soit pas l'inverse et que les autres n'aient pas pris exemple sur elle parce que ça m'en fait sept qui   ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  , j'ai intérêt à m'accrocher aux murs pour ne pas tomber  ::  

La Sibérie ayant débarqué ici comme partout ailleurs et devant laisser la porte vers la terrasse ouverte (pour les jumeaux qui ne peuvent plus se retenir et qui doivent sortir illico), j'ai rajouté une couette : celle qu'"on" m'avait bouffée après deux nuits et que j'ai fait réparer (35 euros quand même  ::  ). Le lit est donc hyper moelleux, il faut les voir se vautrer avec volupté sur les couettes.



La vague de froid incite au cocooning  ::  





Si vous regardez bien, il y a un gros paquet sous la couverture de protection : c'est Scarlett qui démonte tout pour se mettre au chaud  ::  



La gamelle d'eau se trouve dans la véranda mais à côté de la porte vers la terrasse, hier il y avait une couche de glace !!! Pourtant il ne fait pas polaire dans la maison ! Il neige depuis près de 2 heures et ça tient, ils adorent, surtout Titi qui est allé jouer avec une corde de noeuds !

Sur les photos qui amusent toujours tout le monde, les jumeaux avaient 3 ans. Ils n'étaient plus ado mais ils ont gardé un esprit très enfantin pendant toute leur vie et ce n'est pas près de changer, ils sont toujours aussi farceurs   ::

----------


## r'is27

Un très bon anniversaire aux jumeaux ainsi qu'à Lewis, c'est l'hibernation en belgique, chuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttt tout le monde dort sous la couette

----------


## breton67

merci pour le double emploi de ta carte Siju  :: comme je ne suis pas fichue de le faire je vais la reprendre a mon compte pour souhaiter un merveilleux anniversaire a ces deux merveilles :: 
les jumeaux j éspere que votre maman a mis les petits plats dans les grands a cette occasion? :: 
un seul souhait Régine que tes jumeaux  et les autres bien sur ,nous regalent encore tres longtemps de quelques betises ::

----------


## siju

> Je ne sais malheureusement pas mettre un lien ,il faut taper dans "recherche " : lewis york 15,5 en lorraine.


Puisque j'avais trouvé le lien, je viens de lire les 15 pages d'une traite !  ::  C'est formidable Astings !! Il est trop mimi ton petit bout et vous vous êtes des gens supers ... comme il en faudrait plus !

----------


## poppo

Happy Birthday aux jumeaux et Lewis !Et comme le dit Breton: qu'ils nous régalent encore trèèèèèèèès longtemps avec leur bêtises et leur frimousses :: 

Ici c'est aussi la Sibérie ::  mais mon vieux Duc ne veut toujours pas d'une couette :: ......toujours sur le carrelage, ah ses vieux..... ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Oh la la !!! écroulée de rire je suis aussi à voir les photos successives des jumeaux et leurs expressions !!!! pire que Dupont et Dupond !!!!! donc bon anniversaire à eux (quel âge ???) et à LEWIS 18 ans, qui sait profiter un max des bons jours chez sa Môman !!!
Régine, tu profites bien aussi c'est sûr de la douce et moelleuse chaleur de ta (tes ??) couettes "installées" au mieux par tes auxiliaires.... imprévisibles.... 
Quant aux cigarettes, je n'ai AUCUNE compassion pour l'accident car il y a trop longtemps que tu ne devrais plus fumer.... na !!!!
Et ce, malgré l'exemple de tes fumeurs (de moquette) à 4 pattes !!!!!!  _

----------


## BOULET60

joyeux anniversaire aux jumeaux longue vie à ta meute 
A+

----------


## inti

Je viens de voir tout ça avec un peu de retard !

Joyeux anniversaire aux jumeaux et à Lewis ! ::

----------


## lili2000

Des nouvelles de la meute ?

----------


## jaspée

ben ouais ?? tout le monde est en hibernation ????

----------


## Chinooka

La meute va bien, plutôt en bonne forme pour les bêtises à tendance textilovore  ::   C'est le deuxième mardi de suite qu'"on" me fait de la charpie avec le drap house du clic-clac ainsi qu'avec la couverture de protection, entre ça et les tapis de chez Aldi qu'"on" affectionne aussi, mon budget textile va exploser  ::   Heureusement que j'achète en gros en promo  ::  

Les jumeaux se maintiennent bien et ont toujours un appétit féroce. Des soucis d'incontinence (popo) mais ce n'est pas nouveau, ça fait toujours plaisir quand la housse de couette toute propre est baptisée le soir même  ::   Mais dans mon malheur j'ai de la chance : ils font des crottes bien moulées, pas de coliques...  ::  

La jeunesse va bien, toujours hystérique lors de la distribution des gamelles (et les jumeaux ne sont pas les derniers). Il fait un temps de cochon donc en bons chiens de chasse, on n'aime pas du tout mouiller sa belle permanente  ::  et on a parfois besoin d'être poussé aux fesses pour sortir sous la pluie mais on rentre aussi vite.

Aladine prend d'excellentes habitudes et le soir la bataille est rude pour que je me trouve un minimum vital de place pour dormir... rien de tel que des photos pour illustrer les goûts de confort de Madame Sans-Gêne  ::  



Avec deux couettes, c'est encore mieux !!!



On peut dire qu'elle rattrape bien le temps perdu  ::   Pendant la vague de froid, ils se sont invités à cinq sur mon lit... pourquoi changer les bonnes habitudes ! Aladine s'étale de plus en plus et n'hésite pas à prendre mes jambes comme dossier ou comme accoudoir, Capucine fait la même chose de l'autre côté donc je me lève toute cabossée le matin  ::  

Sinon je suis furax ! Avant Noël, ils avaient ouvert des tranchées dans ma rue... rebelotte : c'est fois-ci c'est pour l'eau et il paraît qu'ils rouvriront une troisième fois (et une quatrième ?). Bien sûr ce serait trop simple d'ouvrir une seule fois et faire les nouvelles canalisations pour le gaz, l'électricité, l'eau, la télédistribution, etc. !!! Je sens que je vais faire un coup d'éclat dans pas longtemps et leur dire que je saurai m'en souvenir lors des prochaines élections communales, ils vont avoir très peur   ::   La rue et les trottoirs sont dégueu (surtout avec la pluie qui tombe en ce moment), on se croirait sur une piste en pleine cambrousse  ::  

En gros : vive le printemps  ::

----------


## jaspée

bein.... rien de change au pays de chinooka !!! ni les betises, ni l'ambiance, ni la bonne humeur de la maitresse !!!!  ::   en tout cas, aladine est devenue une belle fifille bien dans ses pattounes, aussi apte que les autres a défendre sa place !! ca change de la photo du mur (gravé dans ma  mémoire celle ci...)
bonne soirée ma belle, bisous !!!

----------


## poppo

Contente d'avoir des nouvelles de notre Belge préférée! ::

----------


## lili2000

Pour voir les choses du bon coté, si le budget "textile" flambe, celui pour les bouillotes est nul (car inutile  ::  )

----------


## Chinooka

> Pour voir les choses du bon coté, si le budget "textile" flambe, celui pour les bouillotes est nul (car inutile  )


Ca, ce n'est pas faux, je fais des économies de ce côté-là !!! Aldi ou Carrefour peuvent faire les plus belles promos de bouillottes, je ne cèderai pas à la tentation : rien de tel que le naturel  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Aldi ou Carrefour peuvent faire les plus belles promos de bouillottes,  je ne cèderai pas à la tentation : rien de tel que le naturel


 On engage les paris????????????
Il y en a qui ont vraiment un beau lit bien douillet!!!!!!!!
Tu les envies, Chinooka? ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est sûr que le lit est bien douillet, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais en profiter un peu  ::

----------


## vmmiss

quelle bouille d'amour la belle aladine 
elle se laisse câliner maintenant ? ::

----------


## barney

> C'est sûr que le lit est bien douillet, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais en profiter un peu


je te propose de dormir la journée  dans TON lit et la nuit de laisser ton lit à ta meute pendant que toi tu t'actives
 ::

----------


## breton67

:: contente de voir qu au pays des frites tout roule
Régine tu as raison,j ai moi aussi un gros budget question couette et couvertures mais pour le chauffage quelle économie ::

----------


## siju

Je croyais que tout le monde avait gelé !!  Je suis bien contente de voir qu'il n'en est rien ! 

C'est vrai que ça fait un immense plaisir de voir Aladine "se vautrer" sous la couette. Elle aura pris son temps mais quel changement !!!!  :: 

Dis Chinooka, tu ne veux pas nous en envoyer un peu de la pluie ? La dernière "vraie pluie" ici date de novembre  ::  et comme on avait fini l'année avec un déficit important .... c'est à nouveau très mal parti pour 2012.

----------


## Gaston

Quel plaisir de voir Aladine si bien, moi aussi j'ai dans ma mémoire cette photo si terrible au refuge, puis les première photo chez sa moman et ce n'était pas gagné, alors la voir squatter le lit aussi à l'aise que ses frères et soeurs c'est un réel bonheur...........

J'ai loupé l'anniversaire des jumeaux, alors en retard fais leur de grosses caresses pour moi...........

----------


## anniec

Bon , Chinooka a besoin d'investir dans un lit extra-large  :: 
Quel plaisir de voir Aladine autant à son aise   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: qu est ce qu elle est belle ta pétasse d aladine  , en voyant son parcours je pense a papou ::  :: qui avait eu tant de mal a arriver a mettre un pied dans la maison et qui sortait a peine de sa niche  , une fois qu il a eu compris , il a bien vite intégré les " bonnes manieres lui aussi comme ta pépette , t avais pas une photo de tes fumeurs de moquette aussi ou ils avaient bouffé un paquet de clopes etc , l etait pas mal chamboulé le salon autant que je me souvienne , bises a tes beautés , si tu veux une braque de weimar de 2 ans fait signe , je sais pas ce qu elle va devenir  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle est juste magnifique je l ai mise sur mon mur facebook 
 Recherche FA ou adoptant pour cette jolie braque de qui aura deux ans en mai. el...le est pucée, vaccinée et sera stérilisée avant adoption.
Contact la tribu de sapeur au 06.50.96.39.60 ou 09.81.88.47.33

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a tout juste deux ans, j'allais chercher mon gros lot à la loterie de Plaisir  ::   Si je ne m'étais pas cassé méchamment la jambe en 1986 (cinq mois de plâtre + cinq mois d'atèle parce que très mal soignée), je dirais qu'il y a des jours où on ferait mieux de se casser une jambe  ::  

Demain cela fera déjà 4 ans que Titi est arrivé de Mornac et le 20 mars, un an pour Aladine. Chez moi, le mois de mars est très riche en événements  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est vrai, Régine.. il y a 4 ans!!!! 4 ans déjà..... le 2 mars, les 35 chiens de Mornac étaient adoptés et covoiturés dans toute la France, En Suisse et en Belgique!!!! Quel souvenirs..... quel magnifique sauvetage.... 
c'est un peu comme si tous ces chiens étaient devenus les nôtres... et même s'ils sont partis, car malades ou très vieux comme mon grand Pol, tant que restera un seul d'entre eux, nous aurons toujours l'impression de faire partie du même réseau. 
 ::  et gros calins à tous et en particulier à Titi...  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

[QUOTE=Chinooka;999431]Il y a tout juste deux ans, j'allais chercher mon gros lot à la loterie de Plaisir  ::  Si je ne m'étais pas cassé méchamment la jambe en 1986 (cinq mois de plâtre + cinq mois d'atèle parce que très mal soignée), je dirais qu'il y a des jours où on ferait mieux de se casser une jambe  ::  

*Deux ans déja!!
Et pourtant tu l'as attendue longtemps la petite Scarlett qui nous avait tant peinées..... 

*

----------


## Chinooka

Elle nous faisait de la peine avec son air de ne pas y toucher mais elle cachait bien son jeu, d'ailleurs elle n'a pas tardé à tout dévoiler  ::

----------


## poppo

Deux ans que Scarlett a tiré le gros lot  ::  je doute ::  si elle se rend bien compte de la chance qu'elle a de tomber dans ta famille de longues oreilles... ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je l'ai déjà dit mais "tu l'as voulue, tu l'as eue" MDR

Sinon comment est Mornac maintenant, mieux????

----------


## breton67

et maintenant Régine on est mars a nouveau,???????????? :: ou tu n as plus envie que l on te pique ta couette ??????????? ::

----------


## jaspée

je crois qu'avant les couettes, faudra qu'elle investisse dans un nouveau lit !! bisous chinooka, et bon mois de mars avec que des ondes positives !!!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je m'étais promis/juré de ne plus leur acheter que des croquettes de supermarché (les moins chères) pour me rembourser tous les dégâts (mes couettes entre autres) mais j'ai craqué : j'ai commandé et reçu de l'huile de foie de morue et de l'huile de saumon *sauvage*  ::  et je m'apprête à changer radicalement de croquettes... et pas pour celles de supermarché... non non, pas n'importe quoi : des Taste of the Wild  ::   Avouez que je ne suis pas rancunière pour un sou  ::

----------


## barney

ils ont bien de la chance tous les poilus de ta meute, mais comme les années filent...
 Ils ont le c.. dans le beurre, les loustics avec 1 mooomaaann... comme toi, bisous Régine

----------


## breton67

huile    de saumon je connais ils aimentttttttttttttttttt    mais sauvage ??????????
pétard comme dirait  Fabienne sont  pas gatés les loulous  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Des paniers en or!! ::

----------


## Gaston

Fais de grosses caresses à tes loulous Régine de toutes les accros aux histoires de tes longues oreilles........... ::  ::  :: 

Trois anniverssaires ce mois de mars, que vas-tu leur offrir comme cadeau......... Les croquettes "des Taste of the Wild", l'huile de saumon sauvage (excusez moi du peu).... font partie du quotidien  :: 

Je verrais bien un bon filet de boeuf au four avec des petits légumes ou encore un saumon pourquoi se contenter  uniquement d'huile de saumon sauvage  ::

----------


## lili2000

Alors ! Plus de nouvelles de la meute (et de leur maitresse)  ::

----------


## Chinooka

::  ::  :: UN AN   ::  ::  :: 

 ::   ::   ::  CA FAIT UN AN AUJOURD'HUI QU'ALADINE ARRIVAIT A LA MAISON  ::   ::   :: 


Elle arrivait avec "F et F", terrorisée, dans les bras du mari de Françoise de la voiture jusque dans le jardin où l'attendait une meute accueillante mais turbulente   ::   Que de changements depuis !!! Du moins avec moi parce qu'avec les visiteurs, même ceux qu'elle voit régulièrement, elle est toujours  ::  Mais petit à petit, elle finira bien par s'habituer, il y a déjà eu tellement de progrès depuis son arrivée !!! Je regrette un peu le temps où elle dormait timidement sur son coussin parce qu'elle en prend de plus en plus à son aise sur mon lit... au début elle se mettait bien au bord, là c'est carrément "pousse-toi de là que je m'y mette"  ::  

J'ai des choses à vous raconter mais je dois ranger mon gros (très gros) ravitaillement, je n'avais pas fait de courses la semaine dernière parce que j'attendais la livraison d'un stock de croquettes... vous me connaissez maintenant, vous vous doutez bien qu'il y avait beaucoup plus que deux/trois petits sacs   ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Déja un an!!
Que le temps passe.....
Je te souhaite un joyeux anniversaire ma belle Aladine, continue de faire des progrès et profite de ta belle vie auprés de tes copains et copines 4 pattes et de ta môman bien-aimée.* :: 
 ::

----------


## jaspée

HEUREUX ANNIVERSAIRE BELLE ALADINE  :: 
1 ans déjà... j'ai toujours le souvenir terrible de cette première photo ou l'on te voit la tête contre le mur, refusant de regarder le monde... horrible...
et maintenant te voila presque une louloute comme les autres, surtout avec ta Moman... gros bisous grande oreille !!  ::

----------


## siju

à Aladine ! Bon anniversaire !!

C'est vrai que quand on la revoit la tête dans le mur, on se dit qu'elle a eu une chance énorme de te trouver sur sa route Chinooka ! Et même si elle est encore un peu farouche avec les "extérieurs" ... que de chemin parcouru grâce à toi  :: 

Pour ton achat de croquettes ... je pense que dans une vie antérieure, tu as dû être l'intendante (renommée) d'une (très) grande collectivité non ?  :: 
Gros bisous à toi et plein de câlins à la meute.

----------


## BOULET60

Belle Aladine que de progres tu peux faire ,je pense que ta moman est comme moi avec ma sauvagonne de Shangai un pas en avant nous sommes fiere de vous les loulous au passé difficile 
merci a toi Chinooka pour tes reciits qui me font rire
Joyeux anniversaire Aladine ::  continue tes progres  :: ceci je pense sera le merveilleux  des cadeaux que tu puisses offrir à ta gentille moman
A bientot  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon 1er anniversaire chez ta "Moman" Aladine  ::  !

----------


## Chinooka

> Pour ton achat de croquettes ... je pense que dans une vie antérieure, tu as dû être l'intendante (renommée) d'une (très) grande collectivité non ? 
> Gros bisous à toi et plein de câlins à la meute.


Il n'y a pas que les croquettes.... ma maison est une véritable animalerie entre les croquettes, les sticks dentaires, les biscuits en promo, les friandises en tout genre, les huiles de saumon sauvage et de foie de morue, etc., je ne sais plus où planquer tout ça hors d'atteinte des monstres renifleurs donc c'est ma chambre à coucher qui se remplit puisque je dors au salon avec la meute   ::   Il peut y avoir une pénurie, on a des réserves pour un an et ils ne mourront pas de faim mais c'est le compte en banque qui commence à beaucoup moins bien se porter  ::  

Aujourd'hui chez Carouf, les sticks dentaires étaient en promo (date limite de consommation très lointaine) comme je n'avais jamais vu : 7,29 euros pour 28 maxi sticks. Donc je rafle le stock (18 boîtes)... Arrivée à la caisse, je vois qu'on me les avait comptés à 9,32 euros  ::   Me voilà à faire la file à l'accueil où une fille téléphone au responsable du rayon qui ne voulait pas aller voir le prix affiché et lance 7,94 euros au hasard  ::  Ca faisait déjà une différence mais j'avais dans l'idée que c'était 7,59 donc je galope chercher l'affiche : 7,29 ! La fille m'a dit que c'était une erreur d'affichage mais ils sont obligés de vendre au prix affiché : différence de 54,54 euros dans ma poche !!!!! En plus j'avais des bons donc ça m'a coûté 7 euros la boîte ! A ce prix-là, c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y en avait pas plus  ::  Je ne suis pas radin mais avec une grande meute, y'a intérêt à profiter des promos  ::  

Pour les croquettes, je suis passée... enfin les monstres  :: ... aux Taste of the Wild. En faisant une grosse commande + 5 % de bienvenue, ça m'est revenu à presque 19 euros en moins pour le sac de 13,6 kg !!! Maintenant j'arrête pour un bon moment et je ferme les yeux sur les promos !!!

----------


## Daysie433

Joyeux anniversaire ALADINE pour tes 1 an chez une maman formidable et gros bisous

----------


## barney

bon anniversaire d'arrivée  ::  à Aladine...Je suis moi aussi  comme beaucoup d'entres nous toujours contente d'avoir de tes nouvelles Régine et de ta meute,
 tu sais quoi quand je verrai des promos chez colryut je te mp...j'ai eu il y a 2 mois promo colruyt 5a boite dentastick 28 pièces mais le lendemain déjà fini...donc comme toi j'ai fait du stock ;-) bisous

----------


## Chinooka

> tu sais quoi quand je verrai des promos chez colryut je te mp...j'ai eu il y a 2 mois promo colruyt 5a boite dentastick 28 pièces mais le lendemain déjà fini...donc comme toi j'ai fait du stock ;-) bisous


Ca, c'est une promo qui m'a échappé !!!!! Je suppose que tu prends les maxi ?

----------


## dadache

bon anniversaire Aladine ça fait chaud au coeur de te savoir a l'aise dans le lit de ta moman ,pucette profite bien de la vie maintenant

----------


## MARATHONMAN

on veut des photos du gâteau d anniversaire ::

----------


## Daysie433

> on veut des photos du gâteau d anniversaire


ça ce n'est pas possible chinooka a tout mangé  ::

----------


## poppo

Aladine.....

----------


## vmmiss

plein de bisous d'anniv à la belle aladine  ::  une ou deux tites photos ?

----------


## barney

> Ca, c'est une promo qui m'a échappé !!!!! Je suppose que tu prends les maxi ?



oui les maxi , mais je n'ai vu la promo qu'en arrivant dans le magasin, du coup j'ai pris 3 boites brunes(dans chaque ,4X28sticks)..., j'ai ton tel au cas où :: 
promo en vue ;-)

----------


## astings

Joyeux Anniversaire jolie Aladine 

Pour les stixks,vous avez de la chance,moi,les moins cher sont à 8,75 euros  :: ,mais ils aiment tellement ça que je leur achéte  ::

----------


## armance

Encore 1h12 pour lui souhaiter bon anniversaire !! 1 an chez la tribu des chiens fumeurs de moquette ça se fête!!  Plein de bisous!!
bises à la reine de la promo!!

----------


## Gaston

> Maintenant j'arrête pour un bon moment et je ferme les yeux sur les promos !!!


*C'est impossible*,  :: 
jamais tu ne pourras fermer les yeux sur une bonne affaire qui te permet de gâter tes loulous d'amour

----------


## anniec

Bon anniversaire jolie Aladine  ::

----------


## Michèle B

oups j'avais loupé 

bon anniversaire Aladine   ::

----------


## inti

Un peu un retard......

joyeux anniv d'adoption à Aladine et à sa maman chinooka !  ::

----------


## Chinooka

On voit que le printemps est de retour, la meute s'est réveillée  ::  

Je suis trop fatiguée ce soir pour vous raconter mais ils se distinguent depuis début mars, pas un pour racheter l'autre  ::

----------


## breton67

Régine je vais *cafter* figure toi que Siju m a deconseillé d aller sur ton post ??????????
comme j ai un mal de chien quand je ris elle m a gentiment dit d eviter tes histoires  de loulous 
franchement tu sais que *jamais je ne me moquerais de tes aventures au contraire je compatis* 
blague a part console toi les miens se reveillent également  ::  :: 
*Siju*

----------


## poppo

La mienne est reveillé depuis longtemps....je me demande même si elle dort par moment... :: les 2 garçons sont sages comme des images mais la fifille.... ::  ::  :: 

Allez Regine, faites nous rire, on en a bien besoin - tant pis ppur toi Breton :: - car Showna s'est envolé après seulement 3 mois de bonheur :: http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...27#post1041227

----------


## breton67

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-de-MorÃ©e-(41)
et zut POPO Je venais juste de decouvrir  ce post ,j ai eu un gros coup de coeur pour la bouille de ce petit ours et tellement heureuse pour lui et là pan Showna  :: bon sang pas moyen qu une fois il y ait un bonheur complet sans que ne vienne a nouveau du chagrin il y a des fois c est vraiment trop triste 
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Le réveil du printemps a commencé le 7 mars pour la meute, date à laquelle ils se sont éveillés en choeur après la trève de l'hibernation   ::  La véto est venue pour les vaccins de Titi, Scarlett et Aladine + les oreilles et les ongles de la troupe. Bien sûr, Aladine était planquée dans son studio donc la véto à genoux sur le canapé juste à côté, penchée sur la belle par le toit ouvrant du studio essayant de la vacciner, lui nettoyer les oreilles et lui couper les ongles...  ::  Pour ma part, j'étais à genoux devant la porte du studio, essayant de maintenir la rebelle. Pendant ce temps-là........... profitant de notre inattention, les monstres ont ouvert la porte entre la véranda et la cuisine et............ ont bouffé la moitié du poisson que j'avais cuit pour leurs gamelles du soir  ::  Ma véto s'amuse toujours beaucoup quand elle vient chez moi  ::  

Quelques jours plus tard, après avoir préparé les gamelles du soir : plus de télé, plus d'ordi : le disjoncteur avait sauté. Je téléphone à mon copain architecte :  ::  ::  ::  Le pauvre s'est tapé le trajet pour venir me sauver, en pleine heure de pointe... tellement j'avais été insistante, je dois bien l'avouer, je suis tenace et très emmerdeuse quand je veux  ::   La meute qui n'avait plus vu tonton Pierre depuis un bon moment s'est déchaînée  ::   Pierre n'a pas pu arranger le truc mais il m'a installé des rallonges, des multi-prises et eureka : revoilà la télé et l'ordi, j'étais sauvée ! Il me donne les coordonnées d'un électricien qui vient le lendemain : le disjoncteur était foutu. Pendant qu'il le change, la meute se distingue... ils ont réussi à faire tomber le tonnelet (lourd) qui cale la paroi de douche autour de mon bureau : tout a valsé par terre, me voilà à 4'pattes tentant de tout récupérer. Je dois dire que quand je suis au sol, je n'arrive plus à me relever, idem dans les magasins pour voir un prix tout en bas du rayon : je dois m'accrocher à mon caddy qui se fait la belle au fur et à mesure que j'essaie de me relever, vous le savez : je passe toujours incognito partout où je vais  ::  ...  ::  L'électricien qui aime les chiens et qui en a un rigolait et m'a dit que je semblais avoir beaucoup de patience avec la meute  ::   Il ne l'a pas dit mais il l'a pensé tellement fort que je l'ai entendu : il n'avait pas l'air de trouver qu'ils étaient très bien élevés  ::  

Je voulais vous rassurer : Aladine se met au diapason de la meute ! Elle qui restait dans son studio, elle passe son temps au jardin, elle pique des sprints  ::  et l'autre jour, je l'observais par la fenêtre de la salle de bain : elle creusait un grand trou dans ce qui reste comme pelouse et ça y allait joyeusement   ::   Quand je vais vers le local à poubelle, elle rapplique à toute vitesse et saute sur moi !!! Quand je découpe le poupou sur mon bureau (devant la télé et l'ordi), donc à côté de son studio : je dois surveiller parce qu'elle est prête à voler...  J'ai entendu le son de sa voix à quatre reprises, elle aboie sur ma gentille voisine ! Bref elle n'a rien à envier aux autres en matière de bonne éducation... quand je vous dis qu'il n'y en pas un pour racheter les autres   ::  !!!                                                                                                                                    

Sinon, ce sont toujours les travaux et c'est de plus en plus grave ! Mon trottoir (au passage, regardez où ils ont jeté ma plante et son pot qui normalement se trouvent à côté de ma porte d'entrée  ::  ) :



Celle-ci donne une assez bonne idée de l'aspect de ma rue ces derniers mois (avant qu'on n'ouvre mon trottoir, maintenant c'est comme ça des deux côtés, un vrai calvaire et ce n'est pas fini : ça durera à peu près toute l'année  ::  ) :



Ce matin, je vais au ravitaillement avec une certaine appréhension et en effet : j'ai dû me garer bien loin et me coltiner les tonnes de poulet, poisson, boîtes de conserve de haricots pour la meute et des packs d'eau, entre autres, pour moi. Ce soir je suis cassée  ::  

Demain, ils viennent à 7 h du matin ( ::  ) pour changer les compteurs gaz/électricité chez ma voisine et chez moi : pas d'électricité, pas de gaz, pas de chauffage pour plusieurs heures !!! Comment vais-je survivre sans l'ordi...  ::

----------


## Daysie433

mince régine je t'imagine sans peine cramponnée au caddy pour te relever, pas drôle en effet d'arriver à se relever  :: 

pour moi c'est quand je suis dans la baignoire déjà pour y entrer et réussir à plier mon genou malade y'a du boulot mais ensuite pour arriver à me relever et en sortir c'est la galère  ::  faut marcher comme les toutous si tu vois le tableau  :: 

enfin vive les vieilles je me dis ça à chaque fois  :: pour les jeunes qui lisent mon message........interdit de rire mais profitez bien de votre jeunesse elle passe si vite  :: 

bon je vois que tu ne t'ennuies pas avec ta troupe, c'est bien comme ça tu n'as pas besoin de la télé pour te divertir, bonne soirée chinooka et gros bisous à toi et ta troupe  ::

----------


## siju

Ahhhhhh le retour de la meute !!  :: 
Chinooka, je crois que tu devrais faire breveter une visite chez toi (ou des courses avec toi d'ailleurs) comme thérapie anti-dépressive !!  ::  
Quel bonheur ( vu de l'extérieur bien sûr  :: ) de voir qu'Aladine se dévergonde autant que les autres ! Pour la "bonne éducation" ... je crois qu'on y a toutes renoncé  :: 

Pour ce qui est de ta rue... je vois que les "services travaux" n'ont pas bonifié depuis que j'ai quitté la Belgique !  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Pour ce qui est de ta rue... je vois que les "services travaux" n'ont pas bonifié depuis que j'ai quitté la Belgique !


En tout cas, pas de jaloux, on est tous logés à la même enseigne : chacun a ses tranchées devant chez lui  ::  

Zou au lit, demain le réveil sonne à 6 h pour accueillir les travailleurs à 7 h  ::   La meute promet d'être encore diabolique avec les aller-retours qu'il y aura dans la maison, de la cave au grenier   ::

----------


## dadache

tu crois qu'ils vont oser rentrer?chez moi les gens n'osent pas la plupart du temps ils attendent sagement que j'enferme tout le monde pour mettre un pied dans le jardin !!!Et c'est pas le meme modele ,par contre question education pour les miens je prefere ne rien dire ::

----------


## jaspée

pourquoi.. sont ils pires que les Chinookiens ???  ::

----------


## anniec

Quels travaux ! Ca explique peut-être pourquoi les Chinookiens creusent autant de tranchées  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ta meute pas bien élevée alors là je changerais d'électricien MDR
Allez ton petit message m'a donné la pêche 
Des chiens tels que les tiens çà obligent a rester jeune Chinooka a ne pas t'encrouter devant la télé alors POSITIVE

Bon dimanche et ils méritent tous un câlin quand même, ils sont si gentils avec leur môman et les invités de leur môman ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Marathonman et joyeuses fêtes de Pâques à toutes  :: 





> Quels travaux ! Ca explique peut-être pourquoi les Chinookiens creusent autant de tranchées


Tu m'y fais penser, j'ai raté le coche !!! J'aurais dû proposer les Chinookiens (voilà un nom de groupe qui leur va bien à mes 7 nains  ::  ) aux entreprises publiques qui ont déjà ouvert tous les trottoirs à trois reprises, le travail serait déjà terminé et au moins ils auraient gagné leur croûte  :: 

Aladine me sidère de plus en plus, elle n'est plus du tout la petite chose tremblotante de l'année dernière  ::  Quand j'entends l'aboiement caractéristique d'une bleue au jardin, je n'arrive pas à définir facilement s'il s'agit de Capucine ou d'Aladine mais j'ai un gros doute quand même... il me semble que la voix de Capucine est plus rauque. Donc hier je sors de ma cuisine très courroucée en lançant un NON énergique : Aladine était bien plantée sur ses quatre pattes (elle ne fait plus la rase-motte) et me regardait d'un air des plus  impertinents  ::  

Récemment Maman me parlait des bêtises de la meute et je lui rétorquais que sur les sept, il y avait quand même Aladine qui était sage  ::  ... Maman m'avait répondu "attends qu'elle se réveille celle-là", c'était juste avant l'arrivée du printemps  ::  

Mais Maman vient passer la journée donc je m'attends à ce qu'Aladine reste terrée dans son studio ! Elle a encore beaucoup de progrès à faire à ce niveau-là.

----------


## Daysie433

quelle coquine cette Aladine elle s'est vraiment bien intégrée à la meute, c'est un régal de lire ça

bonne journée de Pâques chinooka à toi et ta maman et ta meute

j'ai trouvé un lapin aux grandes oreilles comme ta meute

----------


## armance

je continue d'attendre des photos !! Je suis accro !
Bisous

----------


## siju

Il est adorable ton lapin Daysie !!  :: 
C'est vrai qu'Aladine est en train de devenir coquine, elle devient une vraie Chinookienne (ça sonne bien non ?)  :: 

Joyeuses Pâques à tous et toutes ! Je serai un peu moins présente jusqu'à jeudi (belle-maman arrive dans 1h  :: )

----------


## breton67

+1 Siju c est vrai qu il est  mignon ce petit lapin :: 
quelle horreur ces tranchées dans ta rue tu dois avoir beau fermer les fenetres la poussiere doit s infiltrer partout 
hier Régine  , Happy est venu rendre visite a la meute un festival de bretons mais le petit est maigre ,mais maigre il n a pas du avoir souvent de ces gamelles dont se régalent les tiens  :: 
par contre il est adorable ne donne qu une envie c est de lui faire oublier ses misères

----------


## anniec

> , il y avait quand même Aladine qui était sage  ... Maman m'avait répondu "attends qu'elle se réveille celle-là", c'était juste avant l'arrivée du printemps


Certains (certaines..) cachent bien leur jeu, Régine  ::

----------


## Chinooka

On dit toujours qu'il faut se méfier des eaux dormantes !!! En voilà la véracité établie  ::  !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou tout le monde !

Pouvez-vous voter ? c'est pour une amie ! Un grand merci pour elle  :: 

"Allez,  SVP sur ce lien, choisissez la 4em photo, celle de la poule et votez pour  la 3eme citation _"Notre coq avait du chien .....  Je n'ai pas pu lui résister_" 
 (c'est  ma réplique)
 Parlez  en un max autour de vous!!!!  Et  demandez à ces personnes de voter pour moi : merciiiii 

 http://www.yummypets.com/contest/selection

On peut voter jusqu'au lundi 16 avril inclus, à raison d'un vote par jour"

----------


## siju

Fait  ::

----------


## jaspée

j'ai voté !! ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

fait "les amis des amis sont des amis lol

----------


## jaspée

re voté !!!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour chinooka
aucune  nouvelle depuis le 15/04 ?? cela voudrait-il dire que ta meute est sage comme une image  :: 

plus aucune bêtise ??

----------


## breton67

::  y a quelqu un ????????? ::

----------


## jaspée

je pense que les chinookiens réunis sont enfouis sous les décombres de leur failli trottoir, disparus à jamais dans les travaux.. ou alors tous mort de faim à cause du barrage !!!  ::

----------


## Gaston

A moins qu'ils n'aient mangé l'ordinateur....................

----------


## poppo

Ou Régine........ ::  ::  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Z'ont dévoré l'équipe de pelleteurs entrés sur LEUR territoire ?_????    ::   ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles.

Non, nous n'avons pas disparu dans les grands trous de ma rue  ::  Les trous sont rebouchés mais ils ont tout laissé dans l'état, on dirait presque une piste dans la brousse. Quand je vais faire mes courses, les gens sur les parkings des super-marchés doivent penser que je reviens directement du Paris-Dakar  ::  

C'est plutôt de la fatigue, un manque d'envie de faire les choses... ça ira mieux quand le printemps sera enfin arrivé  :: 

Des soucis avec les jumeaux  : Chinook s'est retrouvée sur le flanc au salon à pédaler dans le vide. Je pense qu'elle a voulu descendre de son fauteuil et qu'elle a raté son coup. Heureusement j'étais juste à côté devant l'ordi parce que j'ai dû écarter la meute... Capucine en tête ! La porte entre le salon et la véranda ne fermant plus, ça a été la panique avant de tous les évacuer et de fermer la paroi de douche (ça me sert bien ces trucs-là !). C'était pratiquement l'heure de la gamelle donc ils étaient bien énervés. J'ai distribué les gamelles et le temps de retourner au salon pour libérer Titi qui mange dans le corridor, Chinook s'était relevée et installée sur un coussin. Je lui ai donné sa gamelle au calme, seule dans la cuisine et elle a dévoré sa gamelle comme d'habitude et depuis, plus rien ne s'est passé. Ca me fait donc penser à une chute de son fauteuil plutôt qu'à un mini AVC. J'ai mis un petit coussin au pied du fauteuil pour amortir une nouvelle chute éventuelle.

Igloo : il n'arrête plus de maigrir. Ma véto l'avait trouvé amaigri en un mois, mon aide-ménagère l'a trouvé encore amaigri en une semaine. Il y a eu trois épisodes de gros paquets tout mous sur les tapis de la véranda, il n'a pas eu le temps d'arriver dehors. Au point que j'ai jeté les tapis (à ce rythme-là vous voyez que j'ai bien fait de ratiboiser les rayons de trois Aldi à l'époque  ::  ). A côté de ça, il est toujours le plus infernal à réclamer la gamelle, il mange comme un ogre et est en forme. Un soir il s'est mis à tousser très fort, j'ai eu peur à cause de l'oedème pulmonaire mais les gouttes de Cralonin l'ont calmé pour la nuit.

Ma véto vient demain matin pour faire une prise de sang à mes petits centenaires, histoire de voir où on en est et on fera une écho ou un scanner à Igloo si ma véto le préconise. Il faut dire qu'il nous a habituées aux situations désespérées dont on n'arrivait pas à trouver l'origine ou alors avec une origine pas banale (sa bactérie de bovin sur le foie... il avait failli y passer pendant l'opération !) donc j'essaie de me dire qu'il me fait à nouveau une blagounette à sa mode mais l'âge est là... 

Les autres vont bien, toujours aussi farceurs... Il n'y a pas eu de grosses cata (du genre couettes, coussins, etc.), plutôt des petits méfaits si je relâche un peu mon attention : rien ne leur échappe, ils ne me pardonnent pas la moindre étourderie  :: 

Je ne reconnais plus Aladine qui est gaie comme un pinson ! Toujours pas avec les autres personnes qui viennent à la maison mais avec moi : elle manifeste sa joie sauvagement, n'hésitant pas à sauter sur moi comme une sauvage au lever, quand je me dirige vers la cuisine pour distribuer les gamelles, quand elle est tout simplement contente et quand je vais mettre quelque chose dans la poubelle dans l'abri de jardin... elle m'arracherait ce que j'ai dans les mains sans vergogne !!! Pendant la journée et quand elle a terminé sa gamelle, elle fait des démarrages de F1 vers le jardin : les autres ont intérêt à se planquer sinon elle les fait tomber au passage tellement elle est brusque  ::  Maman me l'avait bien dit : un jour où elle me parlait de ma meute pas bien élevée, j'avais dit qu'il y en avait au moins une qui l'était (fatalement, elle ne bougeait pas de son studio)............ elle m'avait répondu "attends que celle-là se réveille", eh bien c'est fait  ::   Elle s'étale de plus en plus sur le lit, j'ai de moins en moins de place pour bouger mes jambes  ::   Je finirai par regretter sa timidité  :: 

Aladine a dû s'appeler Bernadette Soubirou dans une autre vie : elle passe son temps à regarder le plafond comme si elle voyait des apparitions !!! D'ici à ce que Waterloo devienne un lieu de pelerinage, y'a qu'un pas  ::  

Bon, au boulot : 6 kg de poulet à découper et préparer les gamelles et autres activités connexes, la journée n'est pas finie !

 ::

----------


## jaspée

ouf !! merci pour les nouvelles !
 ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

des bonnes et des moins bonnes nouvelles mais enfin Chinooka est "revenue" ::

----------


## Chinooka

Un petit coup de mou, un petit passage à vide et une grosse paresse  ::  

D'ailleurs j'ai plein de retard à rattraper sur Rescue, je n'ai plus lu grand-chose ces derniers temps  ::

----------


## poppo

Welcome back Chinooka! :: 
On attend les nouvelles des jumeaux en espérant que ça va aller.
 ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

sacre aladine qui donne dans la foi divine en se remettant au dieu du plafond , mais je pense que c est la forme des yeux qui fait ca on les dirait toujours en train de lever les yeux au ciel les longues oreilles  ,  je fais de gros bisous a toute ta clique  si tu peux diffuser ca vers des amis   3 pts loulous volés dans une maison a leuze namur 
merci pour ces 3 ptes crevettes 
"kitty cooki Chanel" chienne perdue à Leuze | chien-perdu

----------


## Chinooka

Fabienne, Poppo m'a envoyé un mail au sujet des trois petits : je viens de diffuser.

Poppo : je suis inscrite sur FB mais je n'y vais jamais  ::

----------


## vmmiss

je rigole toute seule à la description d'aladine  ::  une tite photo de la donzelle ?
j'espère que les nouvelles seront bonnes pour les jumeaux  ::

----------


## breton67

COUCOU Régine ;ta façon de raconter me manquait beaucoup  :: un plaisir de te lire meme si quelque peut assombri par la santé des jumeaux 
c est vrai qu avec nos loulous agés,  enfin je n aime pas trop ce mot je dis toujours un peu plus vieux que les autres, chaque jour ramene une nouvelle angoisse 
courage Régine et calin a la marmaille  ::  ::

----------


## siju

Coucou Chinooka, à moi aussi tes récits manquaient !! J'espère vraiment que tu ne vas pas attendre le beau temps pour retrouver le moral parce que là ... c'est pas gagné ! Même dans le sud de la France il fait dégueu  :: 
J'espère que les résultats des analyses seront bons ! Tu sais, l'âge ne fait pas tout, on a un peu le même souci avec Biscotte pour le moment, elle dévore allègrement ses 400g de TOTW par jour et elle maigrit. On attend les résultats du traitement que le véto lui a donné.

C'est vrai qu'une petite photo de "Bernadette" implorant la Vierge serait la bienvenue  :Big Grin: 
Bisous à toi et plein de papouilles à la meute

----------


## MARATHONMAN

breton

Ta bannière pour Barcley ne fonctionne toujours pas Demande en une autre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Voici des nouvelles.

La prise de sang des jumeaux était bonne à part pour le foie où les valeurs sont  un peu trop élevées mais rien de catastrophique (ils reçoivent des  comprimés homéo), c'est dû à l'âge d'après ma véto, sinon les reins, le pancréas et tout le reste c'est  bon, ma véto est toujours étonnée surtout à leur âge ! Le coeur d'Igloo est très très fatigué et peut lâcher n'importe quand, la véto  était surprise de la dégradation en moins d'un mois. Ils ont fort  maigri tous les deux mais surtout Igloo qui continue de maigrir malgré  d'énormes gamelles ! Leur appétit est excellent et ils ne souffrent pas  donc je prends la vie au jour le jour comme tous ceux qui ont des  animaux âgés !

Mais j'ai été traumatisée le mardi de la semaine dernière. Après les gamelles, Capucine est la première à sortir et j'ai entendu des  beuglements au jardin : elle avait attrapé et tué un jeune écureuil....  Devant sortir les autres, j'ai mis une piscine en plastique sur  l'écureuil en attendant de le ramasser... j'avoue j'ai une très forte  appréhension/répulsion/phobie à toucher un animal mort (souris, rat,  oiseau, etc.) ! Ensuite je sors les trois Weimar et le temps de me  retourner pour sortir Titi, j'entends à nouveau beugler au jardin et je  vois Capucine sur Chinook qui ne pouvait plus se relever, qui pédalait  dans le vide : Capucine l'attaquait à la gorge.... Chinook avait la  langue bleue qui dépassait, je l'ai vue morte  ::    J'essayais d'écarter Capucine qui revenait sans cesse à la charge...  J'ai enfin réussi à aider Chinook à se relever et à la ramener vers la  maison. Capucine a eu beaucoup de chance de courir plus vite que moi !!! Titi et Capucine ont dû se disputer pour l'écureuil parce que  j'ai encore entendu beugler, le temps de prendre une ramassette en fer  et une boîte de conserve pour évacuer la pauvre bête... Je soulève la  piscine : plus rien, pourtant je l'avais bien vu mort le petit écureuil  !!! Et je vois quelque chose de sanguignolant au pied de Titi qu'il  prend ensuite dans sa gueule. J'ai hurlé, il a lâché et j'ai pu  ramasser... une moitié arrière d'écureuil : l'un ou l'autre avait bouffé  tout l'avant !!!!!! Déjà ramasser un animal mort mais intact m'est  insupportable alors là.... je me suis retenue pour ne pas vomir !!!

Chinook n'avait pas de blessure à la gorge (un trou sur le cou) mais plein de bave de  Capucine, on aurait vraiment dit que Capucine tentait de l'étouffer vu  la langue bleue qui dépassait !!! Mais d'après ma véto, Chinook a dû faire une crise d'angoisse, de stress. En tout cas, Capucine ne rigolait pas  :: 

J'en ai beaucoup voulu à Capucine, je lui ai tiré la gueule pendant  trois jours tout en me disant qu'elle avait réagi normalement, que  c'était l'instinct : l'écureuil + la réaction vis-à-vis d'un animal plus  faible... Ca n'empêche que je l'ai très mal vécu !!! Précédemment,  Chinook s'était déjà retrouvée sur le flanc à pédaler dans le vide dans le  salon : tombée de son fauteuil ou malaise ? je ne sais pas mais Capucine  était de suite sur Chinook et j'ai eu peur ! Donc la confiance s'est  effritée et je ne suis pas tranquille quand je ne suis pas avec eux  non-stop (salle de bain, cuisine, etc.) : je ne reste pas sur ma chaise  devant l'ordi 24 h/24, j'ai des choses à faire aussi ! Ce qui est sûr,  c'est que les jumeaux sont seuls au  salon pendant que je fais mes courses !

Ce qui est sûr aussi (enfin presque sûr  ::  ), c'est que je ne reprendrai plus de chien quand les  jumeaux partiront, cinq est déjà un bon nombre pour moi : je suis seule,  s'il devait m'arriver n'importe quoi comme une hospitalisation (même  courte), je serais dans de sales draps parce que Maman ne pourrait  jamais s'occuper de tous mes sauvages, elle aura 81 ans en août !!

L'année dernière j'ai eu une invasion incroyable de mouches qui ont tout cochonné : les murs, les abat-jours, les meubles, l'ordi, la télé... TOUT, je m'arrachais les cheveux !!! J'avais même acheté un dévoreur d'insectes à 99 euros... une sorte de ventilo qui devait les trucider... si ça intéresse quelqu'un à moitié prix ?  ::   Les trucs collants qu'on pend ont été efficaces mais pas assez et pourtant il en pendait de partout, c'était très esthétique  ::  Il n'y a que l'hiver qui en était venu à bout. Donc dès que je vois une mouche, je panique  ::   J'ai acheté des lampes violettes pour les attirer, en promo chez Aldi (c'est ce que je cherchais l'année dernière), je me suis jetée dessus pour en mettre dans toutes les pièces  ::   Le problème c'est que c'est efficace mais j'en ai trois qui paniquent à mort dès qu'une mouche se fait griller (ça fait un genre de "clic" très sec) et qui se réfugient tremblotantes au fond du jardin : Satine, Scarlett et Aladine... courageuses mais pas téméraires  ::   Je limite donc l'utilisation et ne les branche que de temps en temps. Mais pas question de me refaire envahir une deuxième fois, je serai impitoyable avec les intruses  ::  

Bonne fin de journée à toutes   ::

----------


## manou 85

Les chiens quand ils vivent en meute, sentent bien quand un des leurs est plus faible et là l'effet de meute les ramènent à une sauvagerie qui nous laissent baba.
Pour être tranquille, quand tu t'absentes isoles tes jumeaux tu auras l'esprit plus serein.

----------


## Daysie433

et bien dis donc ma pauvre chinooka que de peurs en peu de temps

quand il y a du sang l'effet de meute est terrifiant, ça déclenche des bagarres pas possible, fais attention à tes jumeaux car si les autres les sentent faibles il faudrait pouvoir les séparer si tu t'absentes c'est ce que je fais avec mes petits quand ils sont vraiment trop malades.

j'imagine la peur que tu as eue pour chinook et l'inquiétude pour Igloo, les  voir maigrir fait très peur.

il arrive un moment où l'on doit, vu notre âge, restreindre le nombre de nos petits en stoppant les adoptions malgré toute l'envie qui nous  vient en voyant les pauvres abandonnés..........je suis dans le même cas que toi, de 7 je suis passée à  3 chiens et 1 chaton pour mon fils, mais dans le futur je n'envisage pas d'en avoir plus de deux. Quand tous mes petits restants seront partis j'essaierai de faire une double adoption car c'est rare quand deux petits sont habitués l'un à l'autre de les faire adopter ensemble et je voudrais leur donner une nouvelle chance une nouvelle vie et ne pas les séparer..............on verra bien le moment venu.

courage chinooka avec tes petits (qui sont bien plus grands que les miens :: ) gros bisous à toi et ta meute

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pas trop envie de rire  sur le post de Norvège; Heureusement que tu étais présente Je n'ose imaginer
C'est vrai que lorsque l'âge arrive il faut réfléchir au lendemain
Surtout que ce sont de grands chiens et de chasse Alors pas facile
Enfin, je vois malgré tout que le sourire est revenu sur la seconde partie de ton message et çà nous rassure
Tu fais toujours la tronche à Capucine?
Pensée pour ce petit écureuil

----------


## Chinooka

Vous avez raison toutes les deux, les jumeaux sont isolés quand je m'absente. Il suffirait d'un malaise quand je ne suis pas là, je préfère ne pas prendre de risque depuis l'épisode écureuil !!! Pauvre titi, il devait être bien jeune et le pire, c'est qu'il a été attrapé au pied d'un arbre !




> Les chiens quand ils vivent en meute, sentent bien quand un des leurs est plus faible et là l'effet de meute les ramènent à une sauvagerie qui nous laissent baba.


Mon Lab Bambou à l'époque était épileptique, quand il faisait une crise on éloignait directement la meute même s'il n'y a jamais eu de signes de sauvagerie, c'était une mesure de précaution suite à ce que j'avais entendu dire sur les chiens plus faibles par rapport à une meute ! A l'époque, j'avais ma Tantine qui vivait chez moi et qui veillait au grain pendant que j'étais au bureau, c'était plus facile !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On ne résiste pas longtemps au regard langoureux de Capucine...  ::   Quand Maman est passée en fin de semaine, elle n'était pas contente du tout de sa petite chérie (petite chérie qui avait déjà tout oublié bien sûr  :Big Grin:  ) : j'avais dit à Capucine qu'elle se ferait remonter les bretelles par sa mère'grand  ::

----------


## breton67

Comme je te l avais dit Régineje rejoins en tout point Manou et Daysie 
meme le plus dominant quand il faiblit il y en a toujours un dans la meute pret a lui ravir sa place 
le mieux pour eviter c est effectivement de les separer quand on n est pas là 
 triste oui quand on a un certain age il faut se retenir pour ne plus adopter c est aussi un creve coeur pour moi mais qui voudrait des 7 qui me restent , apres mon accident cela tournait au cauchemar quand j y pensais 

COURAGE Régine  :: ,pas toujours façile de maintenir nos monstres ,mais pas moyen de leur en vouloir bien longtemps  ::

----------


## jaspée

oui, les effets de meute, même chez des loulous très gentils, ca tourne au cauchemard des que le dominant devient "le maillon faible"... selection naturelle, protection de la pérénité de la meute... nos vieux loulous ont du souci à se faire quand se reveillent les instincts enfouis chez leurs congénères...  ::

----------


## Rousquanne

Bonjour Chinooka  :: 
Il y a un an juste, j'avais la grande joie de faire la connaissance de ta meute!
Tu te souviens?
Nous avons passé un super moment chez toi, et j'étais tellement contente de connaitre chacun de tes toutous et son histoire!
Admirative aussi de ce que tu fais pour eux  :: 
Encore merci de ton accueil!
Et je souhaite plein de bonnes choses pour les jumeaux et leurs potes!
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Rousquanne ! Bien sûr que je me souviens du bon moment qu'on avait passé ensemble avec tes amis lors de votre passage en Belgique ! On avait eu du beau temps contrairement à maintenant : 14°, orage et énorme averse tout à l'heure, la porte de la véranda étant restée ouverte, il y a eu inondation !

Je viens beaucoup moins souvent mais je suis préoccupée par les jumeaux et donc beaucoup moins en forme moi aussi. A 16h30 je vais chez la véto (qui vient normalement à domicile mais qui ne peut pas passer avant demain après-midi) parce qu'il y a eu deux incidents avec Chinook : pour le premier, elle s'est retrouvée avec la patte arrière gauche recroquevillée comme si elle avait une crampe et le deuxième, elle était couchée comme un sphinx au salon et ne pouvait plus se relever. Si c'est mécanique, on lui fera de la cortisone pour la booster sinon, je ne sais pas. Je suis inquiète  ::  

Je vais donc mettre Chinook dans la voiture, donner les gamelles aux autres sinon ils vont me dévaster la maison parce que je ne serai pas à l'heure pour les gamelles (heure de pointe au retour). Ils deviennent insupportables de plus en plus tôt à croire qu'ils ne mangent pas le matin... En dehors des gamelles ils sont sages mais à l'heure des gamelles, je commence à devenir aussi hystérique qu'eux et je hurle "plus jamais de chiens après ceux-ci" !!!

Je vous tiens au courant tout à l'heure.

----------


## Daysie433

courage chinooka et on espère de bonnes nouvelles de chinook  ::

----------


## lili2000

Courage  ::

----------


## armance

On est nombreux derrière vous même si on ne post pas tout le temps, n'hésitez pas à nous solliciter en cas de problème, les mp existent aussi, 
C'est pas facile votre situation même si vous l'avez choisie, vous devez vous sentir coincée parfois et bien inquiète quand un de vos oreilles se fragilise et qu'il faut assurer pour tous
bises à tous sans oublier Aladine, on attend des news de Chinock

----------


## r'is27

J'espère que tout bien aller pour Chinook  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Elle n'a pas eu d'attaque, c'est mécanique. Elle est sous antibio parce qu'elle a 39,6 et sous anti-inflammatoire (une injection aujourd'hui ensuite par voie orale). Le flux nerveux... ou influx ? (j'étais dans un tel état que je n'ai pas retenu !) se fait de plus en plus mal, un jour il ne se fera plus du tout... La véto me dit qu'elle ne va pas me mentir, que les jumeaux ont leur âge et que ça ne reviendra pas comme avant ! Je dois me préparer... Chinook a beaucoup maigri bien sûr, elle ne pèse plus que 24,2 kg, il ne faut pas demander combien pèse Igloo qui est plus squelettique que sa soeur ! En rentrant, Chinook n'a pas voulu manger sa gamelle.

Ma véto va commander des ampoules d'ara 3000 mais il paraît que ça n'existe plus en Belgique : pourquoi garder un médicament efficace n'est-ce pas ! C*nnerie de pays... Ca se vend par six (si elle en trouve) donc on fera le traitement pour les deux à raison d'une injection par semaine pendant trois semaines. Ca coûte la peau des fesses (en plus de tous les autres médicaments !) mais si ça peut leur donner un coup de fouet, je n'hésite pas ! Si elle n'en trouve pas, je demanderai à une de mes cop's de m'en envoyer, Esiocnarf s'est déjà proposée  ::  

A la dernière minute, j'ai également embarqué Satine. Hier soir j'ai découvert un bouton rose très bizarre, j'ai directement pensé à un mastocytome ! Elle est formelle : ce n'est qu'une verrue, mais vraiment bizarre ! Ouf de ce côté-là !

C'est sûr qu'avec des braques de 14 ans 4 mois, il ne faut pas attendre de miracle et je suis réaliste mais ça fout un coup au moral !

----------


## Daysie433

bien sûr chinooka que ça fout un coup au moral...........surtout quand on voit nos loulous se transformer en petits squelettes......je connais malheureusement.

on ne peut pas les laisser partir sans avoir tout tenté sinon on se le reproche à jamais.......mais il arrive un temps où il faut........pour eux....simplement pour eux  :: 

j'espère que tu vas encore profiter de tes jumeaux encore  ::  courage ma grande et bises à toi et aux toutous  ::

----------


## cassie60

chinoka de tout coeur avec toi les mp existent mon ancien pseudo etait boulet60 courage bizzz marie

----------


## breton67

::  ::

----------


## siju

Je ne suis pas très présente non plus pour le moment mais quand même de tout coeur avec toi Chinooka ! Bien sûr s'il te faut quelque chose qui existe en France mais pas en Belgique, n'hésite pas ! Tu sais qu'en plus chez nous, il y a des aller-retour fréquents (y a des belges qui remontent fin juillet, d'autres fin août et d'autres en septembre)  ::

----------


## poppo

Suis pas d'une grande aide étant dans la même situation que toi avec mon Duc...

Il a eu ses 3 injections d'ARA 3000, le dernier le 26/05 et pour le moment pas de miracle, même pas un léger mieux ......ma véto m'a dit que chez certains chiens cela marche, chez d'autres pas.....alors tente , faut tout tenter....Je viens d'essayer l'osteo et l'acupuncture....rien de spectaculaire non plus, il n'y a que la cortisone qui marche mais pas bon....

De tout coeur avec toi, tente , je te comprends tellement....... ::

----------


## F ET F

Bon courage Régine...

----------


## anniec

Courage Régine. C'est si dur de les voir vieillir  :: 

Je ne peux malheureusement pas faire grand chose pour aider, mais je vous envoie plein de pensées positives.  ::

----------


## astings

Comme je comprends ton angoisse Régine.Jeudi j'emmène mon braque,7 ans, chez la véto il se fait opéré de petites tumeurs au cou ainsi que mon petit Pollux,13 ans, (celui qui n'a plus de machoire comme libutza),il a 4 tumeurs qui grossissent.
 je pense bien à toi et à chinook ainsi qu'à toute ta merveilleuse troupe.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

14 ans et 4 mois on voit que tes jumeaux sont chouchouttés et aimés
Voilà la continuation avec des médicaments malheureusement mais avec beaucoup d'amour
en pensée avec toi et toute ta petite troupe

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles. Je sais que vous êtes toutes déjà passées par là, moi aussi d'ailleurs ! On sait combien c'est dur de les voir vieillir et/ou tomber malade. Les jumeaux ont un bel âge pour des braques mais bon...

Ce matin, ce n'est pas la gloire : elle a mangé la moitié de sa gamelle du bout des dents (elle a même laissé son p'tit suisse alors que c'est la première chose qu'elle gobe) et hier soir elle n'a rien mangé, elle se couche dès qu'elle est debout, on voit qu'elle est très fatiguée. J'espère que le manque d'appétit n'est dû "qu'à la fièvre". Ne recevant pas de croquettes mais uniquement des gamelles maison qu'elle adore, je ne vois pas ce que je pourrais lui donner d'autre !

Je file faire mes courses encore plus vite que d'habitude, mon aide-ménagère est là pour jeter un coup d'oeil de temps en temps et de toute manière, elle enferme les jumeaux dans le salon à l'écart des autres.

A plus tard  ::

----------


## mistouffle

Suis de tout coeur avec toi Régine.
Je sais combien il est dur de voir nos compagnons vieillir et combien une fin que l'on devine proche nous désempare.
Ma petite Mimi "Mistouffle" m'a quittée à près de 16 ans en septembre dernier et la semaine dernière c'est Pitchounne sa fille qui est allée la rejoindre.
Jusqu'à ces derniers temps la lecture de tes aventures me faisait bien rigoler mais, là je ne peux que t'apporter mon soutien moral...
Quand mes vieux chiens mangeaient très peu je leur donnais du "rénutril" qui se vend en pharmacie mais coûte assez cher.

----------


## Chinooka

L'appétit semble être revenu  ::  Chinook a mangé l'autre moitié de sa gamelle à mon retour du ravitaillement et ce soir, elle a tout mangé d'une traite  ::  Par contre elle avait laissé l'antibio au fond de la gamelle, je le lui ai resservi dans un morceau de banane... elle a résisté, j'ai dû me battre et elle m'aurait volontiers pincée si elle avait pu  ::  

Bonne soirée  ::

----------


## Daysie433

ben voilà super heureuse des nouvelles, c'est déjà un bon début pour la belle chinook  :: 

gros bisous à toi et ta meute chinooka  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Monique, bisouxxx à toi aussi et caresses aux petits. J'ai pris un énorme retard dans la lecture des posts que je suis, il faut que je m'y remette  ::

----------


## siju

Je suis heureuse que les nouvelles soient meilleures ! Je n'aime pas trop que tu te fasses pincer mais ça veut dire que la belle Chinook reprend du poil de la bête  :: 
Plein de câlins à tous les poilus et bisous à toi.

----------


## breton67

::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Dans de la vache qui rit peut être qu'elle aimera mieux que dans la banane la miss

----------


## vidau fabienne

moi aussi moins presente mais je suis en vitesse , grosses pensées pour tes loulous ,vache qui rit c est  :: ou au milieu d une tranche de salami bien fine pliée en 4

----------


## anniec

Bonne nouvelle  ::

----------


## cassie60

::  pour les nouvelles  de chinook

----------


## jaspée

mon gros a ses traitements dans du babybel ramolli... il a pas droit à la vache qui rigole car ca lui crée des poussées de dermatite !! pas très simple comme chien...  :: 
contente que Chinook aille mieux !! gros poutous Chinooka, bonne lecture !! (faut que je m'y remette aussi... je viens de rentrer et j'ai pleiiiinnn de choses à lire et .. à faire !!!  :: )
bises les fans des chinookiens !!  ::

----------


## poppo

Sinon un peu de pâté de foie autour du comprimé, cela marche très bien ici!
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense que je me suis réjouie trop vite... Chinook a mangé sa gamelle ce matin, lentement, mais elle a laissé son p'tit suisse avec les médicaments (pourtant elle adore le p'tit suisse, c'est la première chose qu'ils gobent tous avant même que la gamelle ne soit déposée !). En fin de matinée, elle a vomi plusieurs fois. Ma véto m'a dit de la laisser à la diète ce soir et demain matin, de supprimer le R*madyl et d'essayer de lui donner l'antibio dans de la confiture (je n'ai pas de pâté, de viande hâchée, de vache qui rigole, etc.) et de lui donner du m*tilium que je lui ai mis dans le bec avant qu'elle ne puisse réagir. Si le m*tilium lui fait du bien, elle prendra peut-être son antibio tout à l'heure. Elle vient demain vers 14h leur faire l'injection d'ara 3000, on verra. Je lui demanderai de faire de l'antibio en injection.

Il y a 10 minutes, c'est Igloo qui a fait une belle diarrhée toute liquide...

Dur-dur, j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont au bout du rouleau tous les deux et qu'ils ne tiendront pas le coup encore bien longtemps... Mes cop's françaises viennent début août (comme deux fois déjà), je ne pense qu'elles les reverront  ::  

J'essaie de me raisonner : ces deux-là ont eu une vie heureuse de patachon et n'ont manqué de rien, ils n'ont jamais connu le stress, la maltraitance, l'abandon, etc. J'ai récupéré Chinook à l'âge de 7 mois mais elle n'a pas souffert de ce changement de famille : à peine arrivée chez moi, elle a retrouvé son jumeau et ils se sont mis à jouer comme s'ils ne s'étaient pas quittés depuis la naissance ! Elle n'a jamais cherché son ancienne môman et s'est adaptée illico à ma meute de l'époque. Je sais qu'ils ont eu de la chance dans la vie et qu'ils ont atteint un âge respectable tous les deux mais le chagrin est là quand même  ::

----------


## Gaston

Nous avons toutes connus hélas ces moments, de tout coeur avec toi, profite un maximum d'eux et fais leurs de gros câlins de notre part.

Bisous et courage

----------


## cassie60

que te dire ma gentille chinooka il difficile de voir vieillir nos compagnons encore plus de les perdre
courage je suis de tout coeur avec toi Tu sais elle a vomi peut etre du à l antibio qu ele ne supporte pas 
Moi princesse refuse de prendre quelque soit le traitement (vermifuge antibio etc) donc nous rusons en cachant le comprimé dans une boulette de viande hachee nous lui donnons en compagnie de la meute en 1 er comme ca elle l avale de peur de se la faire voler par les copains
une fois elle etait sous antibio et au bout de 3 jours elle s'est mis à vomir elle faisait une intolerance à ce medicament
Les AINS peuvent aussi provoquer des vomissements et des diarrhées Pour mes vieux j alterne avec de la catalgine nourrisson

----------


## siju

> J'essaie de me raisonner : ces deux-là ont eu une vie heureuse de patachon et n'ont manqué de rien, ils n'ont jamais connu le stress, la maltraitance, l'abandon, etc. J'ai récupéré Chinook à l'âge de 7 mois mais elle n'a pas souffert de ce changement de famille : à peine arrivée chez moi, elle a retrouvé son jumeau et ils se sont mis à jouer comme s'ils ne s'étaient pas quittés depuis la naissance ! Elle n'a jamais cherché son ancienne môman et s'est adaptée illico à ma meute de l'époque. Je sais qu'ils ont eu de la chance dans la vie et qu'ils ont atteint un âge respectable tous les deux



Ben oui Chinooka, tout cela c'est ce qu'on DOIT se dire et aussi ce qu'on se dit quand tout va bien mais quand le moment arrive on a beaucoup beaucoup de chagrin. Je pense très fort à toi, je t'embrasse.

----------


## poppo

Et écraser l'antibio, mélanger avec un peu d'eau , dans un seringue et hop! directement dans la gueule...Il y a aussi des injections d'antibio a effet prolongé....

Les AINS peuvent effectivement faire vomir et donner de la diarrhée, faudra trouver celui qu'elle supporte....ici Duc supporte très bien le meloxidyl mais Khéops ne le supporte pas....

Pour l'injection de ARA3000, elle est très douloureuse si pas mélangé avec un peu d'anesthésiant alors demande bien à ta véto de rajouter cela, la mienne le fait d'office mais ils ne le font pas tous et pourquoi les faire souffrir si cela peut être évité?

Le rimadyl peut faire vomir également sauf si elle le prenait déjà depuis longtemps......faudra peut- être le remplacer par le Flexadin , aucune effet secondaire mais moins fort .....

Courage, de tout coeur avec toi! ::

----------


## Chinooka

La véto a en effet dit que Chinook réagissait peut-être mal à l'anti-inflammatoire ou à l'antibio (elle a déjà eu les deux et n'avait pas fait de réaction mais elle était plus jeune !).

Ca doit faire un mois qu'Igloo a des soucis d'intestins, bien souvent il n'arrive pas dehors malgré sa bonne volonté (ça me fait mal au coeur de le voir essayer de faire l'effort d'être propre !) et joue au Petit Poucet en pondant des crottes très molles du salon à la terrasse en passant par la véranda... heureusement que mes fameux tapis Aldi se lavent très facilement dans la machine (après avoir passé les tapis au jet d'arrosage quand même  ::  ). Là c'était vraiment de la diarrhée. Je lui ai pourtant supprimé l'huile de foie de morue ou de saumon sauvage (en alternance, une semaine l'une, une semaine l'autre) dès qu'il a commencé à ne plus faire de belles cacahouettes comme avant.

Leur prise de sang toute récente était bonne pourtant, ma véto était étonnée étant donné leur grand âge !!! à part le foie un peu trop chargé mais ça c'est l'âge, rien de catastrophique.

Enfin ça tombe bien que ma véto vienne demain, elle pourra les ausculter à fond !

----------


## poppo

N'oublie surtout pas l'anesthésiant avec l'ARA3000....

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles, toujours fidèles au poste  ::  

Ils n'ont jamais eu de R*madyl longtemps d'affilée, c'était ponctuel et de courte durée : ils l'ont toujours bien supporté mais c'est vrai qu'on peut réagir à un produit qu'on utilise depuis longtemps (j'ai déjà eu de violentes réactions du jour au lendemain à des cosmétiques - baume du Pérou -  ou médicaments - aspirine - auxquels j'étais habituée depuis des années). 

Je comptais téléphoner tout à l'heure à ma véto pour lui demander d'injecter un antibio longue durée. J'ai noté de demander pour l'anesthésiant, je pense qu'elle doit le faire d'office parce qu'elle n'est pas du genre à faire souffrir pour rien  ::  En attendant je vais chercher dans mes congels si je n'ai pas un vieux pâté qui traine  ::

----------


## astings

Je pense bien à toi,profite de tes deux amours à chaque minute qui passe c'est ça de gagner. On attend des nouvelles demain.

----------


## cassie60

pour igloo tu pourrais essayer des boulettes de viande congelees ma meute lorsqu il y a diarrhées c est le traitement que je leur donne avec eau de riz et jus de carottes un ancien veto qui me l a dit je n y croyais pas  et ca marche

----------


## Daysie433

pas folichon les nouvelles, chinooka je suis de tout coeur avec toi et espère que ta véto pourra donner quelque chose à tes deux amours
pour qu'ils surmontent cette mauvaise passe courage ma belle  ::

----------


## anniec

::  Régine

----------


## vidau fabienne

rymadil c est pour quoi ? ARTHROSE ? si oui moi il a eu le previcox et ca marchait  bien sans souci pour le ventre, dur dur regine et pourtant on y croit toujours et apres on realise que ce sera 1 mois , 2 au mieux 1 an et pourtant on lezs veut malgré tout ces quelques jours ou mois , tu sentiras comme moi le jour ou tu devras te resoudre a les laisser partir mais pour l instant ta veto doit t aider a tenter encore a leur offrir ce repit si elle sent elle aussi que ca va encore a peu pres bien  bioses je vais dodo ,pensées pour vous tous

----------


## Chinooka

Fabienne, le R*madyl est un anti-inflammatoire  :: 

La véto vient de partir : ils ont eu chacun leur injection d'ARA 3000 (elle a mis l'anesthésiant et ils ont été très courageux... même Igloo dont je me méfiais du coup de dent  ::  ) et Chinook a eu en plus un antibio qui fait effet pendant 15 jours par injection. Ca solutionne déjà un problème !

Elle ne les voit pas encore prêts à partir : ils sont contents d'être avec moi, ils profitent de leur petite vie pépère à leur rythme. De toute manière j'ai pleinement confiance en elle, le jour où il faudra arrêter elle me le dira. Elle revient la semaine prochaine pour la deuxième injection.

Je viens d'aller à la pharmacie pour acheter les médicaments pour les intestins d'Igloo. La petite rue à côté de chez moi et le tronçon vers la pharmacie sont un véritable chantier (chaussée et trottoirs, ils ont tout cassé)... le conducteur d'un engin a failli me rouler sur les pieds ou alors me jeter dans une tranchée. Il me dit "on ne circule pas sur un chantier"... ben tiens, c'est sûr que je vais faire un détour de 3 km à pied alors que la pharmacie est à 200 m  ::  Je me suis fait engueuler mais je n'ai pas gardé ma langue en poche, il n'a pas été déçu du voyage  ::  Surtout que la meute m'a bien chauffée à blanc pendant que la véto était là, le mec n'a pas dû me pousser beaucoup pour que je réagisse très peu aimablement   ::

----------


## jaspée

bravo les loulous pour votre courage !! 
chinooka, c'est pas bien d'engueuler les gens qui font leur boulot.... non je rigole !! si ca ta défoulé, c'est bien !! il s'en remettra !!
plein de papouilles a ta meute et gros bisous !! ::

----------


## cassie60

ouf pour les nouvelles plus rassurantes de tout coeur avec toi chinooka
caresses a ta meute
cassie ex boulet60

----------


## siju

Les toutous vont mieux et Chinooka a retrouvé sa "virulence" ... tout va bien !!  :: 
Plein de papouilles à toute la troupe et gros bisous à toi  ::

----------


## poppo

Ouf!! Retour a la "normale"..... :: 

Pleins de bisous pour toi et calins a la meute!!

----------


## Gaston

Parfois celà fait du bien d'engu****er la première personne qui se montre peu aimable après une période "grise" çà défoule et comme on se sent mieux après même si après coup on se dit que l'on y est allée un peu fort........

Fait de grosses caresses à la meute, et plus particulièrement aux jumeaux

----------


## MARATHONMAN

j'allais le dire

----------


## Chinooka

Ah mais, je m'étais déjà fait la main ce matin  ::  

Le 19 mai j'ai fait une commande chez 3Suisses : Une série d'articles à 5 euros dont des couettes. A ce prix-là, je grincerai moins des dents si la meute en grignote quelques unes  ::  Livraison en 10 jours... j'attends toujours. Je les ai donc contactés et le 4 juin, ils m'ont dit que ma commande était en préparation...  ::  Toujours rien à ce jour  ::  

M'étant levée du pied gauche ce matin, je leur ai envoyé un mail incendiaire en exigeant le remboursement *illico presto* (en gras et en rouge dans le texte) sinon je contactais mon avocate vu leur incompétence et leur m'enfoutisme. Je leur ai dit qu'en ces temps de crise, s'ils n'avaient pas besoin de clients, ils pouvaient me rayer de leur liste. Qu'il était inutile de me présenter des excuses ou un bon de réduction à valoir sur une prochaine commande parce que je ne commanderai plus jamais chez eux et que je ne me priverais pas de leur faire une super pub partout. Je suis sûre que ça va leur faire très, très peur  ::  

J'ai reçu un mail-type me disant que ma demande serait traitée dans les 8 jours. Je leur ai répondu une ligne : "Je n'attendrai pas 8 jours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!". Un deuxième mail-type comme quoi ils mettent tout en oeuvre pour me répondre le plus vite possible... j'attends toujours !

Sinon pour le conducteur d'engin, je respecte beaucoup ceux qui travaillent et j'ai un excellent contact avec tous mais quand il a failli me rouler dessus ou de m'envoyer dans la tranchée, j'ai vu rouge ! On vit un calvaire depuis décembre, il me semble qu'on pourrait nous ménager un peu ! Les tranchées dans ma rue ont été refermées à la va-te-faire-foutre, les bouches d'égoût ont disparu donc je ne vous raconte pas quand il pleut et comme il pleut tous les jours... C'est très agréable de mettre le pied dans une flaque de boue bien profonde en sortant de sa voiture ou de devoir faire le grand écart au risque de se retrouver assise dans ladite flaque  ::   Les façades, les portes, les fenêtres sont dégueulasses en permanence, les godasses aussi, on ramène une boue pas possible dans les maisons même en s'essuyant les pieds. Bref on ne rigole pas et c'est très, très, très loin d'être fini, tout le monde en a plus que marre ! Vous allez vite comprendre de quoi je parle !

----------


## poppo

Aie Aie Aie......Waterloo porte bien son nom ces jours ci! :: 

Non , sérieux , je compatis.....on voit qu'il n'y a pas d'élections municipales bientôt.......

 ::

----------


## Chinooka

> on voit qu'il n'y a pas d'élections municipales bientôt.......


Si justement, en octobre il y a les élections communales  ::

----------


## lili2000

::  Comment vont les jumeaux ?

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Lili et les abonnées du post !

La piqûre d'antibio longue durée semble avoir fait du bien à Chinook qui remange de bon appétit. J'en suis très soulagée parce que j'avais peur qu'elle ne s'affaiblisse en ne mangeant rien ! Elle refusait même son p'tit suisse, ce qui n'est pas peu dire !

Igloo continue son Stomorg*l, il a eu de la poudre pour les intestins et tout semble rentré dans l'ordre. Ouf parce que très franchement, je préfère ramasser des crottes bien faites  ::  

Pour l'ARA 3000, je ne vois pas encore de différence mais ma véto m'a dit qu'il fallait attendre la deuxième ou troisième injection. Elle vient demain faire la deuxième.

Ayons une pensée émue pour Maman qui est partie en vacances ce midi avec une amie : croisière sur le Danube. Je voudrais être une petite mouche pour voir les deux "Martine en vacances" !!! Elles n'ont pas vraiment choisi le voyage le plus simple : train ce midi pour Strasbourg (elles doivent y être depuis une heure). Demain à 4h30 du matin : autobus pour Passau..... Maman compte dormir à moitié habillée pour ne pas perdre de temps demain matin et ne pas rater l'autobus  ::  Ensuite embarquement à bord du bateau : Vienne-Bratislava-Budapest (le tiercé dans l'ordre ou le désordre, je ne sais plus). La bonne surprise c'est qu'elles reviennent en avion de Budapest à Strasbourg... ce que Maman ignorait jusqu'à vendredi, elle qui hait l'avion  ::  Strasbourg-Bruxelles en train, arrivée à Bruxelles vers minuit la semaine prochaine !!! Il faut avoir la santé pour faire tant de changements de moyens de transport à 80 ans et avec les bagages, pour ma part et avec 20 ans de moins je serais épuisée rien que d'y penser  ::  

Sinon la meute va bien. Aladine devient très brutus : quand elle est contente, elle saute sur moi sans ménagement !!! De plus en plus attirée par le local des poubelles... heureusement il y a une double fermeture  ::   Ils sont toujours aussi insupportables au moment des gamelles, à croire qu'ils ne mangent que tous les 8 jours !

Avec l'horrible météo qu'on a cette année, je me dis qu'il y a deux avantages même si c'est ras le bol : les jumeaux ne souffrent pas de la chaleur (surtout Igloo avec son mauvais coeur) et il ne faut pas arroser !

----------


## astings

Et bien dit donc,elles n'ont pas choisies la facilité pour leurs vacances  ::  les deux " Martine" Moi (j'ai 28 ans de moins) quand je suis partie en Thaïlande le mois dernier j'ai même enregistré les bagages de Marseille pour ne pas les avoir à Paris  :: (ben oui quoi,on devient paresseux  :: )
je suis heureuse que les jumeaux aillent mieux ,c'est toujours ça de gagner. Moi mon x chihuahua a un spigaou dans le nez,il faut lui enlever jeudi matin ::  sous anesthésie évidement le pauvre.
En tout cas,ça fait plaisir que tout rentre dans l'ordre à Waterloooooooo

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour ces nouvelles qui sont plutôt rassurantes  ::

----------


## Daysie433

contente des nouvelles, merci chinooka

bonnes vacances à ta maman ............pour l'avion je compatis je suis pareil  :: la première fois que je l'ai pris (de Luxembourg à Athènes) quand on a décollé et que nous étions à plat en l'air......j'ai dis à mon mari en me levant "j'ai trop peur, je redescends" et là moquerie de mon époux qui m'a dit tu peux toujours essayer on est à  10 000 m d'altitude.........autant dire que j'ai été obligée de me rasseoir  :: 

et toi reposes toi être inquiète fatigue beaucoup

gros bisous à toi et ta meute  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Un spigaou, c'est un épillet ? Si oui, il y a un post là-dessus dans le forum chiens. C'est une belle saleté et d'après ce que j'ai lu, il y en a plein en ce moment !!! A l'époque j'ai connu un magnifique golden qui en a eu un qui s'était infiltré jusque dans le système digestif (un truc du genre, ça remonte à longtemps).

Monique, tu aurais dû faire le voyage avec moi de Sofia à Varna (au bord de la Mer Noire). J'y étais allée avec des collègues pour assurer le secrétariat d'une réunion internationale... l'horreur  ::   De Bruxelles à Sofia, pas de problème mais ensuite on a embarqué sur un vieil Illioutchine (ortho ? avion russe) qui semblait avoir été rapiécé à l'intérieur et pendant le vol, on entendait de drôles de bruits et on avait l'impression qu'on perdait des pièces détachées en vol  ::  J'étais cramponnée à mon accoudoir d'un côté et au bras de mon voisin (collègue) de l'autre  ::  On avait même l'impression que les petits bonbons qu'ils distribuaient avaient déjà été sucés et réemballés  ::  C'est là qu'on est très content d'atterrir  ::

----------


## Daysie433

oh la la j'imagine bien le tableau  :: 

ben tu sais j'ai fait New York/Miami dans un orage magnétique et j'ai tenu ma tablette tellement fort que je l'ai cassée  ::  et puis un réacteur est tombé en panne au départ.......... 2 h dans l'avion sur la piste avec des essais de décollage, moi qui ne prie jamais je peux te dire que ce jour là j'ai prié comme jamais et nous sommes partis quand même, je te dis pas dans l'état que j'étais.........j'ai bien cru ma dernière heure venue  :: 

alors pour ta maman, je compatis vraiment  ::  la pauvre

----------


## Chinooka

L'incident technique au décollage, j'ai eu aussi à Los Angeles : on était sur la piste d'envol dans la file (là-bas, les avions se suivent comme les voitures dans un embouteillage sur une autoroute) quand on a quitté la file pour rentrer au bercail. Ca rassure vraiment de se dire que l'avion était techniquement prêt pour faire je ne sais combien d'heures de vol jusqu'à Bruxelles... pendant tout le voyage on se demande ce qu'ils ont bien pu oublier d'autre  ::  l C'était un problème électronique... et on est restés dans l'avion pendant près de 4 heures (je crois, ça date de ma jeunesse  :Big Grin:  ). Pendant tout ce temps, ils n'arrêtaient pas de charger des caisses : on a eu champagne à volonté pendant tout le voyage... le lendemain matin, il y en avait pas mal qui n'étaient pas très frais en arrivant à Bruxelles  ::  

De toute manière il m'arrive toujours des bricoles quand je pars en vacances : le train qui déraille, l'alerte à la bombe dans une gare à Paris (celle d'où partent les trains pour l'Espagne), les avions (et je passe sur mes retours du Canada qui furent épiques..., j'ai fait se marrer tout Roissy en améliorant au passage encore plus la réputation des Belges en France  ::  ), la 2CV qui rend l'âme à Francfort alors que je partais en Grèce avec mon copain (on a dû continuer en train et traverser la Yougoslavie, l'horreur), le bateau pendant mon voyage de noce en Grèce : tempête épouvantable en Mer Egée en pleine nuit : tous les jeunes dormaient sur le pont supérieur, on a essayé de descendre sur un pont inférieur avec les bagages... j'ai failli passer par-dessus bord  ::  Qui ose encore partir avec moi pour les prochaines vacances ?  :: 

Bref, on dit que les voyages forment la jeunesse !!!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

:: on peut en rire à présent mais quand ça arrive on flippe à mort 

bonne journée à toi et ta meute et gros bisous  ::

----------


## cassie60

contente pour les jumeaux une frayeur de passée
sinon ta proposition pour t 'accompagner en vacances ne compte pas sur moi courageuse mais pas téméraire vu la poisse que tu as je préfere voyager tranquille
A quand la paroi de douche au local à poubelles??? encore une qui se degourdie scarlette comment va t'elle serai t elle devenu sage la belle
Bon courage  ::  chinooka et pleins de caresses à ta meute

----------


## Chinooka

Après trois jours, je ne suis pas encore calmée mais je vais vous raconter en essayant de rester calme... Je suis encore dans un état pas possible, sous calmants mais ça ne passe pas : il me reste un très très très gros os en travers de la gorge et dans l'estomac (je ne pouvais plus manger et le peu que j'avalais, je le vomissais illico). Excusez-moi pour le vocabulaire parfois très impoli, vous savez que ce n'est pas mon genre mais il y a des cas où ça soulage vraiment et j'ai vraiment besoin de me soulager   ::   Accrochez-vous parce que mon post va être très long (vous n'allez pas être déçues, vous avez de la lecture pour tout le week-end  :: ), j'ai encore en moi plein de hargne qui doit sortir  ::  

Mercredi ma véto devait venir faire la deuxième injection d'ARA 3000 aux jumeaux donc à 14h20, j'enferme les jumeaux au salon, les autres ayant la véranda et le jardin, et je vais l'attendre à la porte d'entrée pour qu'elle ne doive pas sonner en faisant aboyer la meute..... Elle arrive vers 14h45, on termine à peine les piqûres que j'entends sonner à la porte d'entrée : mon voisin (Ducon n°2, celui qui n'est pas l'ami des bêtes, celui qui ne sourit JAMAIS, celui qui donne l'impression d'avoir avalé un balai à la naissance et de l'avoir gardé jusqu'à maintenant... là je ne dirai pas le fond de ma pensée : "où" se trouve le balai sinon je serais censurée  ::  ). Il m'aborde d'emblée "vous tenez à vos chiens ?????", moi "ben oui  ::  " et lui "empêchez les d'aboyer sinon je vous les fais retirer" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (j'ai encore une poussée d'adrénaline rien qu'en l'écrivant). Je me suis mise à brailler que ses mouflets (terme intentionnellement choisi bien sûr pour les siens, Breton m'a dit "ses lardons" mais je n'y ai pas pensé au moment même et c'est bien dommage : ça lui aurait fait encore plus plaisir à ce tocard  ::  ) emmerdaient tout le quartier tellement ils hurlaient à pleins poumons juste pour le plaisir de hurler à pleins poumons pendant des heures... il a pris l'air encore plus mauvais : "*vous voulez la guerre, vous l'aurez*" !!! J'ai empoigné ma porte à deux mains et je la lui ai claquée au nez de toutes mes forces et avec violence au risque de la faire sortir de ses gonds ou qu'elle ne se fende (c'est du bois).

Je rentre au salon : tremblant comme une feuille de la tête aux pieds (de rage), écarlate et le coeur battant à du 300 à l'heure. Sachant que j'ai fait un pré-AVC en novembre 2007, ma véto commence à vraiment s'inquiéter de me voir dans un état pareil "prenez un calmant immédiatement, vous allez faire un infar". Trois minutes plus tard, on resonne : le connard ! je commence par dire "ça c'est génial pour faire aboyer les chiens"  ::   Et lui : "*je vous laisse une dernière chance de garder vos chiens*" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mais qu'est-ce qu'il croit ? parce qu'il se sent le p'tit chef chez lui, il va être le p'tit chef du quartier ? il croit qu'on retire des chiens comme ça, sur le claquement de doigt du premier connard  venu ??? Là-dessus, je me mets à brailler pour toute la rue "*QUOI ??? vous me menacez ??? vous OSEZ me menacer ???*". N'oubliez pas qu'il y a toujours les travaux, des gens qui passent donc le public en a pleinement profité comme au théâtre   ::   J'ai ré-empoigné ma porte à deux mains et je la lui ai reclaquée violemment au nez... je confirme : ma porte d'entrée est vraiment très solide  ::   Ma véto de plus en plus inquiète en voyant mon état (j'écumais de rage) me redit de prendre un calmant tout de suite. Je fais venir la meute au salon donc les poilus se calment et se taisent.

Mon bricoleur faisait l'entretien de la tondeuse et la nettoyait au jardin : j'arrive, le verbe très haut, en clamant pour tout le quartier "vous avez vu ça ? ce connard, cet échappé de capote qui se permet de me critiquer alors que ses sales mouflets et ses invités (adultes et mouflets) font un tel bruit que je dois fermer la porte de la véranda pour que je puisse entendre ma télé ??? et ça se permet de faire des remarques aux autres alors que mes chiens n'aboient jamais sauf quand JE SUIS OBLIGEE DE FAIRE MES COURSES !!!". Je suis sûre que j'avais de la fumée qui sortait des nasaux  ::  , j'ai fait les cent pas de rage entre le jardin et la véranda et retour au jardin en braillant "ce connard, cet échappé de capote" + tous mes griefs que je gardais bien pour moi depuis des années en me disant que vu le bruit infernal qu'il y avait chez lui, il n'oserait jamais se plaindre des rares aboiements chez moi !!! Maintenant : C'EST FINI !!!! Dès qu'il y a le moindre bruit qui dépasse la normale chez lui, j'appelle les flics. J'ai aussi dit à mon bricoleur "ce connard pense aimer ses mouflets mais il ne les aime pas ou alors très mal parce qu'aimer ses enfants, c'est bien les éduquer pour l'avenir" ! Tout ça, il l'a bien entendu ! Si je n'ai pas dit "connard, échappé de capote" 50 fois, je ne l'ai pas dit une fois : il a bien capté ce que je pensais de lui  ::  

Lors d'un de mes aller-retours jardin/véranda/jardin, j'entends qu'il m'appelle... perché sur une échelle, juste sa bête figure qui dépassait de la clôture de 2 m, il m'interpelle d'un air qu'il veut conciliant  ::  , comme quand on essaie de calmer un môme pourri gâté qui boude : "allez allez, vous allez vous calmer ? je ne veux pas avoir de mauvaises relations avec vous"........ moi : le regard noir de ma grand-mère (celui qui faisait que tout le monde filait doux, même ses filles à 60 ans passé), je l'ai toisé avec tout le mépris dont je suis capable. C'était juste ce qu'il ne fallait pas me dire en cet épisode de rage intense : me voilà repartie à lui dire (fort peu aimablement, vous vous en doutez) TOUT ce que j'ai à lui reprocher depuis des années : il n'a pas été déçu du voyage mais qu'est-ce que ça m'a fait du bien  :: 

En vrac :

"Je ne laisse JAMAIS aboyer mes chiens : qu'est-ce que je peux faire de plus ??? Quand je vous ai vu la première fois, à la première seconde j'ai vu que vous n'aimiez pas les chiens, j'ai fait mettre une canisse tout le long : qu'est-ce que je peux faire de plus ??? Je ne sors que le mardi matin pour faire mes courses, sinon je suis toujours avec eux : jamais de resto, de ciné, de sorties entre amis : qu'est-ce que je peux faire de plus ??? Alors oui, il y a des impératifs où je ne peux pas toujours gérer, j'ai deux chiens en fin de vie, la véto doit venir plus souvent, je dois isoler les autres qui ne sont pas contents : qu'est-ce que je peux faire de plus ??? Si j'ai un chien qui agonise en pleine nuit, dois-je le laisser agoniser toute la nuit pour ne pas laisser les autres aboyer ??? (et lui timidement "mais non vous ne devez pas laisser votre chien agoniser toute la nuit"... hypocrite va, il n'en a rien à cirer que mon chien agonise toute une nuit !!!). Et cet imbécile qui me dit "en fait ça me fait de la peine parce que je sais que vous ne laissez pas aboyer vos chiens" ??????? il est vraiment con alors ???? Je lui ai répondu que si je ne laissais pas mes chiens aboyer intempestivement toute la journée c'est parce que Maman m'avait bien élevée MOI, dans le respect des autres : et toc, et vlan dans les gencives  ::  il ne pige pas encore (passé la trentaine) que la vie c'est fait de concessions de part et d'autre ? et quand je dois encaisser en silence le boucan qu'il y a chez lui, autrement plus souvent que des aboiements chez moi, lui ne peut pas supporter que mes chiens s'expriment tous les 36 du mois ??? Tout le monde quand le quartier sait que je ne laisse pas hurler la meute pour rien !

Je lui ai signalé très sèchement que la petite Marie avait lancé des bonbons dans mon jardin en début de semaine parce qu'elle faisait la sotte... lui : "oui mais ils sont venus les rechercher immédiatement" et moi "et si un de mes chiens les avait avalés ? il y avait des sucettes, si mon chien avait avalé le bâtonnet, c'est VOUS qui auriez payé l'opération pour occlusion intestinale : 1.000 euros ????? et lui, tout con là !

Je l'ai donc prévenu qu'au moindre excès de bruit chez lui, j'appellerais les flics et que ça mettrait sûrement ses invités très à l'aise si les flics débarquaient à chaque fois qu'ils sont là ! Que des mouflets n'ont pas le droit d'emmerder tout un quartier et lui "vous n'allez pas mettre des enfants et des chiens sur le même pied d'égalité".... alors là, j'ai pu sortir le couplet PA : "aaaaaaaaaaah ben voilà ! l'humain qui se croit supérieur aux animaux !!! on est tous sur la même planète, on a TOUS le droit d'y vivre"... ça il a dû avoir du mal à piger, tellement sûr de sa supériorité suprême   ::   Je lui ai dit que le tapage diurne c'était pareil pour tout le monde, humains ou animaux !!! Il a osé me dire qu'il avait retiré une sirène à ses gosses parce qu'il réalisait que ça faisait beaucoup de bruit...... je lui ai dit "manquerait plus que ça"  ::   Déjà qu'un dimanche en fin d'après-midi, je lui avais envoyé un mail pour lui demander de retirer les sifflets stridents que j'entendais depuis le matin !!! Selon lui, je suis mal barrée si je me plains de ses mouflets : il ne l'a pas dit dans ses termes mais ça voulait dire que j'aurai une fin de non-recevoir si je me plaignais du bruit fait par ses mouflets alors que lui, s'il porte plainte contre mes chiens : la police se prosternerait devant lui ! Je lui ai dit "oh détrompez-vous..." !

Il m'a demandé comment il pouvait me faire savoir que mes chiens aboyaient... LE CON ! d'abord je l'entends si je suis là et j'interviens ! Ensuite je lui ai dit "certainement pas en m'abordant comme vous l'avez fait en me menaçant de me faire retirer mes chiens !!!!!" et lui "mais je ne vous ai pas abordée comme ça"   ::   ::   ::  J'ai eu beau jeu de lui dire que s'il ne souvenait déjà plus, il ne savait pas ce qu'il disait, avec l'air de m'inquiéter très fort pour sa santé mentale  ::   ::  

Je lui ai dit que si on me retirait mes chiens, je me suiciderais et le tocard de me répondre "ah mais je ne veux pas que vous vous suicidiez"  ::  Je lui ai dit que pourtant ce serait comme ça et qu'il risquait de tomber sur de nouveaux voisins BEAUCOUP PLUS CHIANTS QUE MOI... comme il ne s'entend déjà pas avec son autre voisin, je suis sûre que ça lui a fait très très très peur d'en avoir un deuxième pareil  ::   Je lui ai dit "vous c'est vos mouflets, moi ce sont mes chiens, à chacun son truc".

Toujours l'air de celui qui se veut conciliant et sans doute pour me faire passer la pilule de "vous voulez la guerre, vous l'aurez", il m'a dit qu'il avait des soucis au boulot (il travaille chez lui  :Frown:  ), je lui ai dit que moi aussi j'avais plein de soucis et que ce n'était pas pour ça que J'EMMERDAIS MES VOISINS !!!

Pour terminer, après beaucoup de palabres (c'est sûr, il n'a pas dû beaucoup travailler mercredi  ::  ) "allez allez, vous vous calmez maintenant ?" et moi les dents serrées et le visage fermé comme une huître comme réponse  ::  Il m'a souhaité une bonne journée...................... je lui ai répondu "bonne journée", toujours les dents très serrées donc je ne sais pas s'il l'a entendu  ::  

Il n'a pas dû être déçu de la scène : en tant que p'tit macho de petite superette ou p'tit macho de parking de supermarché, il pensait sans doute que j'allais m'écraser, avoir peur, trembler devant lui (trembler oui mais de rage profonde !), il ne s'attendait certainement pas à une réaction aussi violente de ma part. Sincèrement, je pense qu'il a dû voir une telle *HAINE* sur mon visage qu'il s'est dit qu'il allait faire marche arrière... jusqu'à la prochaine fois ! Parce que quand j'y repense à froid, oui une haine profonde a dû se voir sur mon visage ! Et je le hais d'une force... comme je n'ai jamais haï quelqu'un dans ma longue vie ! Ce mec est tellement antipathique alors que sa femme est souriante, gentille, douce, avenante. Comment a-t-elle pu choisir de vivre avec une porte de prison comme lui ! On dit que l'amour est aveugle...

J'ai oublié de lui dire de bien faire gaffe qu'il n'arrive rien à ses mouflets parce que je l'entends gueuler dessus à travers le mur de ma véranda... (mais pas quand ça huuuuuuurle pour rien au jardin, juste pour le plaisir !) en cas de problème, je pourrais témoigner ! A délateur, délateur 1/2 ! Je l'aurais très bien vu dénoncer ses voisins pendant la dernière guerre, c'est une véritable ordure ce mec, c'est à vomir un type pareil  ::  

En tout cas, ma véto est prête à témoigner qu'elle l'a entendu gueuler ses menaces du trottoir jusqu'au salon alors que la porte du salon était fermée ! Elle m'a dit que je pouvais donner ses coordonnées aux flics si j'en avais besoin. Je lui ai téléphoné le soir après ses consultations, elle m'a dit qu'elle était vraiment très soulagée de m'entendre parce qu'elle avait eu très peur pour moi, que je ne fasse un infar !!!

Mercredi en fin de journée, j'ai entendu ses mouflets dans le jardin mais ils sont très vite rentrés...... rappelés à l'ordre je suppose, ce n'était franchement pas le jour de faire du tapage diurne  :: 

En fait, c'est peut-être une bonne chose que tout ait éclaté maintenant, juste avant les vacances : je stressais en pensant aux vacances où je ne m'entendrais plus respirer à cause de ses sales gosses.....

Plein d'autres enfants crient, rient, jouent dans le quartier : ça ne gêne personne, au contraire ça fait partie de la vie et ça met de la vie ! Mais des gueulards comme ceux d'à côté, ça je n'ai jamais entendu : ma voisin et son fils non plus, les autres voisins du trouduc non plus ! Je ne suis pas la seule à être atteinte par la nuisance de ses mouflets. Ah oui : je lui ai dit que j'adorais les enfants mais que je commençais à ne plus pouvoir les supporter A CAUSE DES SIENS, ça a eu l'air de l'impressionner !

Attendez qu'ils soient ado et fassent marcher leur musique pour tout Waterloo ou qu'ils commencent des "boums" (je sais, je suis vieux jeu  ::  ) bien bruyantes jusqu'au milieu de la nuit... les autorités ont intérêt à augmenter les effectifs de police parce qu'ils seront très souvent sollicités le jour et surtout après 22 h précises !!!!! J'ai une mémoire de moineau parfois mais une mémoire d'éléphant pour d'autres choses  ::  

Mon amie Françoise (F ET F) a trouvé un extrait du règlement communal de Waterloo qui dit que les propriétaires de chiens doivent veiller à ce qu'il n'y ait pas d'aboiements intempestifs MAIS aussi que les manifestations privées, à l'intérieur ou à l'extérieur, ne doivent pas troubler le voisinage  ::   Je vais m'acheter un appareil à mesurer les décibels et je ne rigole pas en le disant ! C'est sur ma liste de courses de mardi prochain.

Je commence à en rire en repensant à tout ce que je lui ai sorti, il en a pris plein la gu**** pour pas un rond, sa majesté ne s'attendait certainement pas à ça ni à avoir du répondant   ::  ! Mais ça m'a démolie nerveusement, moralement et physiquement (je n'ai jamais eu aussi mal au dos que depuis mercredi soir) : certainement pas parce que j'ai peur qu'on me retire mes chiens mais parce que je n'admets pas un tel manque total de respect pour les autres. Je pourrais être sa mère, la mienne m'a appris le respect pour les personnes plus âgées que moi !!! Se croire tellement supérieur aux autres, être imbu de sa personne à ce point, se prendre pour Dieu le Père du quartier de la gare (  ::  ), oser venir me menacer, j'avoue que là il m'a bluffée et écoeurée !!! mais il ne m'a pas coupé le sifflet pour autant  ::  

A chaque fois que je vais dans ma cuisine et que je regarde son mur, je parle toute seule : ordure même pas ménagère : non, de la sous-m***, connard, échappé de capote, tocard, minable, saleté, saloperie, crapule, crétin, etc. J'ai retrouvé un vocabulaire très châtié et très varié du coup  ::   Il va falloir que je me calme sinon c'est moi qu'il va faire interner, pas les chiens  :: 

Bon, je vais prendre mon p'tit calmant : rien que d'avoir écrit tout ça, je sens la tension qui monte, qui monte, qui monte !!! Je ne me relis pas, sorry pour les fôtes d'énervement  ::

----------


## jaspée

boudiou chinooka ?? pour un roman c'en est un !! calme toi ma belle, tu vas "pêter une durite" et si tu n'es plus la... qui va s'occuper de la meute ??? En tout cas, bravo pour ton répondant, je sais pas si j'aurais pu en faire autant !! j'imagine la scène d'ici en lisant ton message... ouaf ouaf ouaf !! la tronche qu'il a du faire l'autre abruti de résidu de capote... fini à la pisse (comme dirait mon z'hom) ... je pense qu'il voulait faire le méchant et t'impressionner... il a du tomber sur le cul !!!  :: 
allez, calme toi ma jolie, pense à tes loulous.. et pour l'ara 3000, oui, le démarrage est long... faut compter minimum un mois (c'est le temps que ca a mis pour mon saxo) pour voir les premiers résultats ! ensuite, un rappel tous les 3 mois...
bisous ma chinooka, t'es un sacré bout de femme !! tout mon respect et toute mon amitié !!
papouilles à la meute !!!

----------


## siju

Eh ben ma Régine, c'est mouvementé à Waterloo  ::  Cela dit, je te comprends, moi un co..ard pareil y a déjà longtemps que j'aurais cherché une bonne vacherie à lui faire (euhhh il a une bagnole ce mec ?? Avec les travaux y a pas des clous ou des morceaux de métal qui traînent ?? Pas très bon ça pour les pneus  :: ) Mais ta véto a raison, pas la peine de te foutre la santé en l'air pour un trouduc du genre !!
 ::  à toi et plein de caresses à la meute !

----------


## Daysie433

ben ma pauvre chinooka, la rage continue, il faut la faire sortir et te calmer ma grande ton coeur risque de s'emballer  :: 

des voisins cons j'en ai eu aussi jusqu'à me faire insulter par la fenêtre du haut en face par un con.... qui menaçait de foutre le feu à ma maison et me violer à tel point que morte de trouille je n'osais plus sortir ni partir de chez moi par peur qu'il s'en prenne à mes toutous tout ça parce que je lui demandais de baisser sa musique qui durait jusqu'à 4 H du matin alors qu'à  6 H je devais me lever pour aller au travail..........finalement je pleurais tout le temps et ai fini par aller le dénoncer à la police qui a fait une descente chez lui illico et petit à petit il s'est calmé (il était connu comme violent et toxico) et il a déménagé.

cela a duré des mois avant que je trouve le courage d'aller à la police, il bombardait même ma façade de maison d'épluchures d'artichaut ou d'ordures de toutes sortes et tapait aussi sur sa femme et ses gosses........un vrai macho aussi.

alors, comme tu vois la terre est peuplée de cons qui s'ignorent..... 

quelques citations célèbres pour te dérider :

Michel Audiard : les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait.

Patrick Timsit  : comme disait mon grand père tout les ans il y a de plus en plus de cons, mais cette année j'ai l'impression que les cons de l'année prochaine sont déjà là.

Coluche         : on dit toujours qu'on ne peut pas être et avoir été....eh ben, j'en connais un, dis donc, il a été con et il l'est toujours.


et plein d'autres citations sur ce lien : http://www.citationalacon.com/lir_cit_cel.php?page=3

 ::  gros bisous ma belle
Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.

----------


## manhattan

je disais souvent"le restant de giclée",mais je connaissais pas le "residu de capote"
on s'instruit regine sur rescue
bon courage  
reste zen

----------


## astings

Ma pauvre Régine,c'est effectivement intolérable d'avoir de tels voisins.Ce sale type est un mal embouché et je me méfi de ces personnes. Je pense que tu n'aurais pas dû lui dire que tu t'absentais tous les mardi (je sais,sur le coup,ton sang n'a fait qu'un tour et tu n'as pas eu le temps de rêfléchir)mais fais attention qu'il ne jette pas des boulettes de poison dans ton jardin (c'est malheureusement arrvé à une copine qui a vu trois de ses quatre yorks empoisonnés dont deux sont morts.Et comme il n'y a aucune preuves, la plainte n'a pas aboitie)Maintenant, pense à toi et à ta santé,Essaie de te relaxer,il ne faudrait pas que tu fasses un accident vasculaire cérébral.
Bon courage,et caresse à ta meute.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

se méfier quand même Chinooka avec les connards on ne sait jamais
J'ai eu le cas avec mon beau-frère qui avait un dobermann qui ne plaisait pas à son voisin c'est allé très loin
Alors calmes le jeu, calmes toi et surtout ignores le c'est encore plus humiliant
Penses à toi et ta meute et essaies d'oublier ses moufflets 
Car çà va partir en vrille et les voisins ne sont pas toujours là quand on a besoin d'eux
Alors vis ta vie et c....es lui dessus
J'ai bien aimé ton nouveau vocabulaire fleuri :: 


Et tu sais que les chiens ressentent le stress de leur maître alors................Continues ta vie comme avant comme si ce mec n'existait pas
Bon week end

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne suis pas trop inquiète du poison en guise de représailles : l'arrière de la maison est dans un clos : à gauche ma charmante vieille voisine (89 ans) et son fils qui aiment tous les animaux (son fils trouve que mes chiens sont très discrets et qu'on ne les entend jamais par contre les mouflets de l'autre...), ensuite un jardin à côté de ma gentille voisine, ensuite un mur très haut. Au fond ce sont des gens avec qui je m'entends très bien et qui aiment les animaux. A droite... qui vous savez et ensuite Ducon n°1 qui s'était frotté à moi en 1992 : aussi un p'tit chef de quartier qui a voulu m'impressionner au début (j'habite ici depuis 1987) : j'avais prévenu par toute une littérature collée à ma fenêtre côté rue que s'il arrivait quoique ce soit à mes biens (je devais avoir ma nouvelle voiture incessamment), à mes chiens ou à moi-même, une plainte serait déposée illico à la police. Ca amusait tout le monde, à chaque fois que je rajoutais une feuille les gens s'attroupaient par groupes entiers devant chez moi pour lire ma prose  ::  J'avais aussi écrit que ma future voiture étant toute neuve, elle n'était pas encore bonne pour la brocante..... je savais que Ducon n°1 faisait plus de brocante qu'autorisé mais je n'ai accusé personne  ::  

Ca avait début par un coup de fil d'une soi-disante SPA... qui bien sûr n'a jamais voulu se nommer ! J'étais allée chez ma gentille voisine qui m'avait dit que Ducon n°1 voulait faire signer une pétition contre mes chiens mais que personne ne voulait la signer  ::  Evidemment, il avait tellement emmerdé tout le quartier (dans tous les domaines et parfois vicieusement en menaçant le garagiste de lui envoyer un contrôle TVA et tout du même genre) que chacun avait une dent contre lui  ::  Tout le monde m'arrêtait en rue "rassurez-vous, je ne signerai JAMAIS sa pétition"  ::  N'empêche que là, j'avais été impressionnée et j'avais paniqué voyant déjà mes chiens retourner au refuge ! Au moment même (le soir après les heures de bureau), j'avais foncé affolée au refuge où j'étais bénévole et où j'avais adopté ma meute : là ils m'avaient dit de me calmer que le con ne pouvait rien contre moi. 

Deux jours après avoir reçu ma nouvelle voiture, je vais la montrer à Maman (c'était un dimanche) et elle me dit "tu as vu ? il y a une grande griffe sur l'aile et plein de petites (comme faites avec rage) à la serrure côté conducteur. Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour : le lundi à la première heure, je déposais plainte à la police et j'affichais le PV à ma fenêtre à côté du reste  ::  Le samedi, descente des flics dans ma rue : ils ne devaient rien avoir à faire ce jour-là parce qu'ils étaient nombreux ! Ils ont demandé à chaque habitant si mes chiens les gênaient : NOOOOON ont-ils tous répondu en choeur ! Donc l'autre s'est retrouvé le bec dans le nez, il m'a tiré la gueule pendant des années et interdisait à sa femme de me parler, mais comme c'est la clapette du quartier... il faut déjà se lever tôt pour l'empêcher de parler   ::   Depuis 2005, on a retrouvé d'excellentes relations Ducon n°1, sa femme  et moi. Je sais qu'ils n'aiment pas du tout nos voisins communs !

Donc après le jardin de Ducon n°2, il y a celui de Ducon n°1 et puis une grande palissade.

Je ne risque rien : si mes chiens devaient être empoisonnés, d'abord je m'en rendrais compte tout de suite puisque je suis toujours avec eux. Ensuite, le premier et seul visé serait le connard et ça chaufferait pour ses fesses parce que je doute fort que la police apprécie un empoisonnement (ils sont très cool avec les propriétaires de chiens et dans l'ensemble, ils aiment les animaux et puis je connais très bien une maître-chien de la police qui avait "éduqué" (du moins elle avait essayé  ::  ) les jumeaux il y a bien longtemps). ET LA IL AURAIT LA GUERRE et pas une petite guéguerre, croyez-moi !!!

Pour le mardi, je lui ai dit que si je faisais mes courses le mardi c'est parce qu'il y avait quelqu'un chez moi et que donc ils n'étaient pas seuls. Que cette personne n'aie pas autant d'autorité que moi (je me marre en parlant de mon autorité  ::  ), je le conçois... quoique, mon aide-ménagère se laisse moins faire que moi  ::  

Je ne peux pas oublier ses mouflets... quand ils gueulent dans le jardin, même avec la porte fermée tu ne peux pas ne pas les entendre !!! Mais depuis mercredi, je n'ai pas entendu moufter à côté  ::   Ca l'a peut-être touché que je lui dise que ses mouflets emmerdent tout le quartier alors qu'il croyait fermement avoir pondu (enfin sa femme  ::  ) les trois premières merveilles du monde devant lesquelles tout le monde devait s'attendrir et tomber en pamoison   ::

----------


## breton67

::  ::  :: b*ravo et encore bravo Régine 
tant que tu y es viens donc chez moi j ai le meme tordu en face depuis que j ai adopté le 4 eme loulou du jour au lendemain plus un mot* ,plus bonjour rien ,au début levant la mainpour dire bonjour je croyais qu il ne m avait pas vue ,mais bon au bout de trois fois j avais compris ;monsieur ducon me faisait la gueule 
mais plus faux culs que ton voisin il a bombardé mon fils de mails pour lui dire qu il se faisait le porte parole du quartier que mes loulous ceci et cela ........je ne me suis pas genée et j ai fait le tour du quartier ......je n ais eu que des mots de gentillesse ,par contre lui qu une personne surnommait le sheriff vu qu il essaye de regenter la vie de tout un chacun.........il a eu droit a des noms d oiseaux 
cela l a calmé puis il a menaçé de porter plainte .....je ne vais pas polluer ton post mais cet espece de grand con me pourrit la vie j ai une grande terrasse cela fait des années que je ne m y suis assise ,mes chiens ne sortent pas avant telle heure idem pour le soir 
cela m a fait plaisir de lire ta réaction pas pour tes ennuis bien sur mais en quelque sorte je me suis sentie vengée 
comme toi je ne bouge *jamais* de chez moi et je n aimerais pas que mes loulous dérangent ,mais si l un aboie quand un autre chien  ou le facteur passe encore que pour le dernier vu que je connais l heure je fais attention mais nom de dieu un oiseau un coq qui chante et un loulou qui aboie tout cela fait partie de la vie 
 :: bisous Régine et surtout essaye de te calmer pour toi et tes loulous tu lui as bien cloué le bec il a du gamberger une partie de la nuit a essayer de se rappeller ce que tu lui a mis dans les dents :: il ne va plus se frotter a toi de sitot

----------


## Chinooka

Breton, tant mieux si tu te sens un peu vengée ! Tu parles d'un sheriff : c'est tout à fait ça !!! de vagues petits minables qui se prennent pour des mâles dominants et qui se retrouvent tout cons quand une femme lui tient tête !

Lui on le trouve "bizarre" (son air antipathique, jamais un sourire, ne parlant à personne, etc.) par contre j'ai de très bonnes relations avec tout le monde. Jeudi matin j'ai téléphoné à une voisine-copine qui habite en face, quelques maisons plus loin, elle n'avait rien entendu du rififi, elle rigolait et m'a dit "la prochaine fois tu m'appelles, je viens en renfort"... j'imagine bien le p'tit macho tout con face aux harpies de la rue  ::  

Si tes chiens ne dérangent aucun autre voisin, ne te tracasse pas trop ! Quand on voit la vitesse à laquelle les flics se bougent en cas de grande maltraitance animale ou même quand une femme se fait tabasser par son mec... en général ils agissent quand la femme est morte !!! Donc les querelles de voisinage à cause d'un chien qui aboie, je doute qu'ils arrivent toutes sirènes hurlantes  ::  

Ici, j'avais accumulé tant d'énervement envers ses mouflets, ses invités qui se croient seuls au monde à brailler pour tout un quartier, que j'en avais gros sur le coeur depuis des années, ne voulant pas réagir justement pour ne pas entamer une guerre entre voisins ! Donc je n'ai pas dû trop réfléchir pour lui sortir tous mes griefs, c'est venu tout seul !

Ne laisse pas tes chiens aboyer trop, claironne bien fort quand tu interviens pour les faire taire pour qu'on se rende bien compte que tu ne te fous pas de tes voisins et tu n'auras rien à craindre, surtout si ton sheriff est détesté dans le quartier !

J'ai déjà quelques idées en tête pour le jour où il y aura du tapage à côté : j'appellerai les chiens en leur disant "venez aboyer, y'a pas de raison pour que vous n'emmerdiez pas tout le quartier vous aussi, EXPRIMEZ-VOUS !!!" ou "P*tain, vous n'êtes même pas capable de maîtriser vos lardons ?". Ses mômes vont apprendre un vocabulaire fleuri et châtié que les parents auront beaucoup de mal à leur retirer de la tête  ::  Je m'exprime très poliment en temps normal mais il y a des cas où il faut passer à la vitesse supérieure  ::  

Ca m'embête parce que mes cop's françaises reviennent début août.... on ne pourra plus rire comme des baleines sur la terrasse jusqu'au milieu de la nuit, même si elles ont déjà prévu de faire des karaokés bien ringards, histoire de bien lui casser les oreilles  :: 

Et dire que Maman se balade bien tranquille sur le Danube sans même soupçonner l'ouragan force 5 qui est passé à Waterloo mercredi dernier  ::  Heureusement qu'elle n'était pas là, elle est assez trouillarde et aurait tremblé de peur de me voir OSER tenir tête au p'tit macho  de quartier de gare  ::  

Ne t'en fais pas Breton, surtout : vis ta vie et laisse vivre tes chiens !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il m'a parlé de mes 4 chiens.... je n'ai pas démenti  ::

----------


## jaspée

preuve, s'il n'en faut, que tes chiens le dérangent pas plus que ca... et que c'est pas le vrai problème... il devait avoir envie de se venger sur quelqu'un !!! sa femme est p't etre partie en vacance ?? bizouilles chinooka !!

----------


## r'is27

eh ben il y a de l'animation dans ton quartier, mais bon par la peine de te rendre malade pour un tel abruti.

En 2007 lorsqu'on a emménagé, j'avais 5 chiens, mon voisin de droite avait un petit chien (je ne sais pas quel marque) bien gueulard donc forcément à travers le grillage il y avait des aboiements de chaque côté, moi comme tout le monde j'interviens tout de suite pour qu'ils se taisent. La voisine se plaignait de mes chiens à son mari le soir, il est venu 3 fois, 3 fois nous nous sommes expliqués gentiment. 

La 4° fois, j'entends la voisine se plaindre à son mari comme quoi mes chiens attaquaient le sien à travers le grillage, alors que c'était l'inverse. Je dis à mon mari que le voisin arrive pour se plaindre, surtout que je l'avais entendu dire que cela n'allait pas se passer comme ça qu'il en avait marre de mes chiens.

Bref mon mari a fait comme toi Régine la rage est montée je l'ai vu prendre la batte de base ball et partir chez le voisin, il y a eu une grosse explication avec des noms d'oiseaux puis le bruit de la batte de base ball, dans l'histoire la seule mort à déplorer est celle de la boîte aux lettres du voisin, qui elle n'y était pour rien. 

Il a même dit au voisin de nous foutre la paix avec les chiens car nous, on ne se plaignait pas de ses chiards qui hurlaient sans arrêt ni du motard qui s'amusait à faire ronfler son moteur en arrivant et en repartant, et cela tous les jours de la semaine, sauf que l'on ne savait pas que le fameux motard était l'amant de la voisine, je vous explique pas la dispute chez les voisins après. Ils ne se sont plus jamais plaint après ce jour, depuis ils ont divorcés et sont partis.

----------


## Chinooka

> du motard qui s'amusait à faire ronfler son moteur en arrivant et en repartant, et cela tous les jours de la semaine, sauf que l'on ne savait pas que le fameux motard était l'amant de la voisine, je vous explique pas la dispute chez les voisins après.


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> Envoyé par *r'is27* 
> _du motard qui s'amusait à faire ronfler son moteur en arrivant et en repartant, et cela tous les jours de la semaine, sauf que l'on ne savait pas que le fameux motard était l'amant de la voisine, je vous explique pas la dispute chez les voisins après._


moi aussi suis écroulée de rire  ::  ....... des fois il vaut mieux balayer devant sa porte  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Eh bien, moi qui croyais Maman à l'abri des ouragans waterlootois sur son bateau....  :: 

http://www.rtl.be/info/monde/europe/...-hongrie-video

On va en avoir des choses à nous raconter  ::

----------


## Daysie433

J'espère chinooka que ta maman est cool car entre la tempête et le retour en avion ça craint  ::

----------


## breton67

R is 27 :: morte de rire 
franchement c est fou comme nos loulous peuvent transformer de douces et tendres femmes *nous bien sur* en parfaites megeres 
faut pas y toucher a nos amours ::

----------


## poppo

> R is 27morte de rire 
> franchement c est fou comme nos loulous peuvent transformer de douces et tendres femmes *nous bien sur* en parfaites megeres 
> faut pas y toucher a nos amours



Douces et tendres femmes......... ::  ::  ::  Aie aie aie je découvre une Chinooka insoupçonnée.... :: 
dis, tu viendras chez moi si mes voisins m'embêtent? :: 

Ne change pas Régine, on t'aime !! ::

----------


## hitchcock

Je n'avais pas encore vu l'histoire du voisin de R'is et du motard....Là je pouffe! 
En tout cas j"admire Régine, elle est ébouriffante avec son verbe haut!
Je prends note..si j'emménage près de chez elle, pas d'ados bruyants, pas d'amant, et le total respect !
C'est que tu es impressionnante! Bravo...moi j'aurais flippé (quoique quoique..)
Enfin si t'as besoin d'aide pour râler hein..je viens!

----------


## Wilo

alors "résidu de capote" j'avais jamais entendu,  trop bon  :: . En magasin j'avais "résidu de fausse couche" et "raclure de bidet"  ::  et maintenant j'en ai un troisième à rajouter à ma collection  :: 
je suis comme vous toutes, pas touche à mes poilus sinon comme vous toutes et Breton  :: 
et le coup du motard,  trop bon aussi  ::

----------


## breton67

Régine qu est ce qu on s instruit ton post va etre reconnu d utilité publique  :: 
Daysie merci pour ton lien j éspere pouvoir en placer quelques unes de ces citations ::

----------


## Chinooka

Entre toutes nos expressions particulières et nos expériences, on va bientôt pouvoir écrire un livre "que répondre à votre voisin qui vous pourrit la vie"  ::

----------


## cassie60

surtout Chinooka prend soin de toi ,ta meute a besoin de toi
des c*** il en existe partout malheureusement je comprends ta rage mais rest cool car ta meute va stressée
Bizzzzzzz
Marie

----------


## Michèle B

Chinooka je t'ai envoyé un mail hier 

il y a urgence en Bretagne  

http://rescue-bretagne.xooit.fr/t184...iee-dpt-56.htm


je peux aider un peu pour le covoit 

diffusez un max 

merci pour votre aide,

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pas facile d'aider à une semaine de la date fatidique de la piqûre!!!!!!
On essaie de diffuser

----------


## Daysie433

j'ai déjà diffusé pour eux depuis le 19/06

quelle poisse tous ces abandons  ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai diffusé au retour de mes courses. Michèle, tu as reçu mon mail de diffusion ? Je ne peux hélas pas faire plus, je n'adopte plus et quand les jumeaux ne seront plus là, cinq suffiront amplement à mon bonheur... surtout que j'ai déjà deux aboyeuses dans le lot (quand je ne suis pas là sinon elles n'aboient pas) : Satine et Scarlett et que j'ai déjà assez de soucis avec mon charmant voisin !!!

----------


## Michèle B

oui j'ai reçu ton mail , merci pour la diffusion 
je ne te l'avais pas envoyé pour que tu adoptes un de ces chien mais que tu diffuses

la personne qui est actuellement au refuge part samedi 30, après il n'y a plus personne là bas , je ne sais pas ce que vont devenir ces chiens 

ils sont maigre ++

----------


## Chinooka

Vous ne pouvez pas vous arranger à plusieurs pour aller les nourrir en attendant de trouver des solutions ? Il y a risque d'eutha ?

----------


## Michèle B

> Vous ne pouvez pas vous arranger à plusieurs pour aller les nourrir en attendant de trouver des solutions ? Il y a risque d'eutha ?


je suis à 2 heures AR du refuge , donc impossible pour moi d'aller après mon travail 
peut etre qu'il y aura d'autres bénévoles pour les nourrir , mais ont ils des croquettes au refuge ??  
le portail du refuge se ferme avec un collier de chien , sécurité ????

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je ne comprends pas tout
Si ce refuge ferme il n'est pas possible de replacer ces chiens dans d'autres refuges?
Je pense à Hermeray dans le 78 qui je crois travaille avec la Bretagne
On euthanasierai des chiens parce qu'une bénévole s'en va???
Lpost de Norvège n'est peut être pas l'endroit où expliquer l'endroit mais là je tombe des nues et JE NE COMPRENDS PAS

----------


## Michèle B

le salarié est parti début juin , après ce sont des bénévoles qui se sont occupées des chiens puis depuis dimanche une salariée du refuge de Penthièvre  est arrivée jusqu'au 30 juin  , Penthièvre et Allaire appartiennent à une seule et même propriétaire 
la DSV a donné une date 30 juin pour vider le refuge pour le mettre aux normes ce qui avait déjà été demandé en septembre 2011

on essaie de mettre les chiens dans d'autres refuges mais pas  beaucoup de  réponses 
2 chiens sont partis à la sosad ( je les ai covoituré )

----------


## Daysie433

et après que vont-ils devenir ??

----------


## siju

> Je ne comprends pas tout
> Si ce refuge ferme il n'est pas possible de replacer ces chiens dans d'autres refuges?
> Je pense à Hermeray dans le 78 qui je crois travaille avec la Bretagne
> On euthanasierai des chiens parce qu'une bénévole s'en va???
> Lpost de Norvège n'est peut être pas l'endroit où expliquer l'endroit mais là je tombe des nues et JE NE COMPRENDS PAS


Ben moi (alertée par Arden) je suis cette situation et ... je bous !!! Ce refuge était quand même sous la responsabilité de la Sosad alors c'est beau la confiance mais quand elle est synonyme de naïveté je ne suis plus d'accord. En attendant il y a là une vingtaine de loulous dont on ne sait pas ce qu'ils vont devenir samedi (il y a parmi eux Ebène, vous vous souvenez Ebène et Shango dont le maître s'était suicidé). Il me semble qu'un minimum de contrôle aurait été nécessaire ! Je vais m'arrêter là, la colère n'est pas bonne conseillère.

----------


## jaspée

ma pauvre siju, je crois que la je tombe des nues... je pensais qu'un refuge etait un lieu ou on recueillait des loulous, donc la salariée s'en va et tout fout le camps ?? c'est un sacré bordel... excusez moi l'expression... donc, ils sont tous promis à l'euthanasie... quelle horreur... vais essayer de voir avec le refuge ou y'avait saxo et théo... mais l'eté arrive... et je suis pas sure que c'st le bon moment !
biz...
les chiens doivent quitter les lieux car personne pour les soigner ?? ou parce que les locaux vont etre détruits... ?

----------


## Daysie433

les chiens d'après ce que j'ai lu doivent partir du refuge à cause de travaux importants  





> Tous ces chiens cherchent une solution le plus rapidement possible, j'ai l'info d'une date butoir au 30 juin.
> Des travaux doivent être réalisés au refuge.
> Toute solution recherchée: assos avec FA, refuge, etc..

----------


## jaspée

autrement dit... le refuge les reprend après ??

----------


## siju

> autrement dit... le refuge les reprend après ??


Je t'envoie en mp (je peux l'envoyer à qui d'autre la souhaite) la réponse de la Sosad à qui j'ai écrit tellement j'étais furax  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Siju, tu peux me l'envoyer par mail.

Lors du grand sauvetage de Mornac en 2008 (quand j'ai adopté Titi), c'était le même cas mais on avait eu deux/trois semaines pour se retourner... plus d'une trentaine de chiens avaient été placés un peu partout en 15 jours ! Il faudrait la même mobilisation mais le délai est trop court... Il n'y a personne dans la PA qui pourrait s'installer là-bas pendant quelques jours ? Je sais que chacun a ses animaux, ses obligations mais il suffirait d'une personne disponible à qui de l'aide pourrait être apportée par plusieurs personnes des environs ?

Ici j'ai diffusé, je vois que mon SOS circule partout (il y a même eu de fausses rumeurs apparemment) mais je ne peux rien faire de plus cette fois  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu peux me MP les fausses rumeurs car je dois, je pense, mes avoir recues
Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que le délai est vraiment trop court

Comment va ta meute?
Et toi???????????????????????????

----------


## Michèle B

ah Mornac j'avais aussi fait le covoit pour 3 chiens , ils n'étaient pas en bon état , mais étaient mieux que ceux d'Allaire 
Régine peux tu me MP les fausses rumeurs , merci 

ce n'est pas facile d'aller s'installer là bas , il y a notre travail et la meute , mais ce serait l'idéal pour gérer les choses

----------


## MARATHONMAN

alors si Allaire est pire que Mornac c'est l'horreur

----------


## Michèle B

> alors si Allaire est pire que Mornac c'est l'horreur


je parle de l'état des chiens que j'ai covoituré , ceux d'Allaire sont  maigre ++++++ , les box ça va

----------


## Chinooka

Pour Marathonman, c'est parti par mail, j'ai simplement transféré le mail que j'avais reçu.

Michèle, peux-tu me redonner ton adresse mail parce que si je dois la rechercher dans mon fouillis (pour ne pas dire bord*l !), j'en ai pour la nuit  ::  !!!

----------


## Michèle B

MP

----------


## poppo

Chinooka je veux bien les fausses rumeurs aussi stp, tu as mon mail.
 ::

----------


## breton67

idem tant que tu y es ,sinon popo fais suivre  ::

----------


## Michèle B

Walter et Erquy sortent du refuge ils vont en Mayenne 
on recherche un covoit Allaire -Laval (150 kms )

----------


## Chinooka

Michèle, c'est fait.

Alors les jumeaux... la véto est venue pour la troisième injection d'ARA 3000, je ne vois aucune différence pour le moment. Ils sont toujours aussi faibles de l'arrière-train, surtout Chinook qui termine ses gamelles assise. Pour Igloo, c'est tout nouveau : il a de l'arythmie, heureusement que le coeur bat lentement, la véto m'a dit que ce serait plus grave si le coeur battait trop vite. (fibrillation ?).

Je m'angoisse très fort pour le jour où ils démoliront la rue et les trottoirs devant chez moi (ce sera le deuxième tronçon de la rue à être refait) : il est très difficile de circuler les mains vides alors si l'un d'eux agonise pendant une nuit... Ma véto qui est haute comme trois pommes ne pourrait pas venir le chercher et elle ne déplace plus la nuit. Il y a un petit cabinet véto ouvert 24h/24, 7j/7 où j'étais allée avec Igloo en août quand il avait eu les yeux révulsés (le jour de l'annif de Maman, un week-end bien sûr !), il vient à domicile mais s'il doit le porter sur une centaine de mètres.... Elle m'a également donné le nom d'un autre véto pas trop loin de chez moi : un grand costaud. J'espère qu'un des deux pourra m'aider le jour venu !!! S'il faut "juste" endormir, on peut le faire chez moi (tous mes chiens sont partis tranquillement chez moi, ça leur évite un dernier stress) mais s'il faut intervenir... Bref je stresse !!!

Depuis mercredi dernier, je n'avais plus entendu les mouflets de Ducon... je pensais qu'ils étaient partis en France emmerder un peu le monde ailleurs qu'à Waterloo  ::   Mais ils étaient de retour en fin de journée et ça s'est entendu !!! Donc j'ai mis ma télé au maximum, je ne m'entendais plus respirer : m'en fous, j'étais à la cuisine donc ça ne me gênait pas et au moins j'entendais le JT en préparant les gamelles pour demain matin  ::   Ca s'est très vite calmé à côté et depuis je n'ai plus rien entendu  ::   Je ne les supporte plus...

Maman est rentrée de sa croisière sur le Danube. Avant son retour, j'aurais pu parier un million que ses premiers mots seraient "plus jamais" et en effet, ça n'a pas raté  ::   Entre le train, les bus, les taxis, le bateau, l'avion et le dernier train, sans parler des marches forcées qui devaient durer 10 minutes... alors que les bons marcheurs en mettaient 25... sous 33° et un soleil de plomb à Passau ! elle en a soupé et n'est pas prête à repartir !!! Une p*tasse de guide (qui se tapait le commandant du bateau, Maman les a vus s'embrasser à bouche pleine au bar du bateau  ::  ) qui pensait plus à son commandant qu'à ses clients... Maman l'a prise en grippe dès la première minute !!! Une minuscule cabine juste au-dessus des machines.... donc impossible de dormir. Elle a vu les autres cabines : très correctes ! alors pourquoi elle et sa copine étaient-elles parquées dans cette cabine ? Ca va chauffer à l'agence de voyage très prochainement  ::  Des excursions vraiment pas faites pour des personnes du 4ème âge tellement il fallait faire des km : elle n'a fait que Vienne by night en bus (Vienne très peu éclairée donc on ne voyait rien) et Budapest en bus aussi et sous la pluie, elle n'a pas quitté le bateau où à part le salon et le pont, il n'y avait RIEN à faire. Un avion de Budapest à Strasbourg puis le train jusqu'à Bruxelles alors qu'il y a des avions directs Budapest-Bruxelles ! Fouille à corps (vraiment !!!) à l'aéroport de Budapest... elle n'a pas trop apprécié  ::  Et pour finir en beauté, le train Strasbourg-Bruxelles est tombé en panne à Thionville !!!!!! Manque d'alimentation électrique... ils faisaient 100 m et s'arrêtaient, repartaient et rebelotte  ::   Elle m'a téléphoné la nuit dernière à 1h du matin (elle sait que je me couche très tard et je m'attendais à son coup de fil) : elle et sa copine venaient d'arriver chez la copine ! Heureusement, la fille et le gendre de sa copine les attendaient sur le quai à Bruxelles parce que la gare du Midi à cette heure-là... je ne m'y risquerais pas !!!

Au premier repas, sa copine a fait une remarque très désagréable à un monsieur de leur table... du coup tout le monde les a prises en grippe ! Il y a eu un autre épisode très déplaisant, ça n'a pas arrangé les choses et Maman a été mise dans le même panier alors que c'est une personne très aimable et agréable ! Bref, ce n'était pas gai pour elle. Elle a quand même rencontré quelques personnes sympa, dont un couple charmant du Havre. La copine qui va chercher un caddy à l'aéroport et puis qui engueule Maman parce que sa valise avait disparu : un monsieur grisonnant s'était trompé et avait sauté sur la valise de la copine : tellement vite que Maman ne l'avait pas vue passer (la valise)...  :: 

Je ne pense pas qu'elle repartira avec sa copine et qu'elle refera une croisière sur le Danube !!! Je lui ai dit que la prochaine fois, elle devait partir sur un beau bateau où il y a des distractions... du style Concordia mais qui ne coule pas  ::  Elle m'a dit qu'elle devait d'abord se remettre de ses petites vacances  :: 

Mais elle est philosophe, finalement elle prend les choses du bon côté et nous avons eu beaucoup de fous-rires (on a été au téléphone tout l'après-midi, sauf quand la véto est venue). La copine qui trouve un autre type grisonnant bel homme (pas le voleur de valise  ::  )... "ah non" répond Maman, "il a l'air d'un dragueur de supermarché" : au moins elles ne risquaient pas de se disputer le même homme  ::  Elles ont le même âge à 15 jours près, j'aurais voulu être une mouche pour les voir !!! Maman lui a dit qu'elle avait l'impression de voir deux Bécassine en vacances, ça n'a pas fait rire la copine  ::  

Prochaine étape : les cop's qui arrivent début août... croisez toutes les doigts pour que Ducon soit parti en vacances, histoire d'avoir la paix et de pouvoir faire les folles   ::

----------


## siju

Purée Chinooka, ce n'est pas Bécassine mais "Martine en croisière" !  ::  Heureusement que ta maman est philosophe !!

Pour les travaux, c'est incroyable !! Il doivent quand même prévoir un accès praticable aux maisons, s'il y avait une personne à mobilité réduite, elle fait comment ?? Et ça va durer combien de temps cette plaisanterie ?

----------


## Chinooka

Pour les travaux, quand j'ai vu le premier tronçon (pas encore terminé alors que les congés du bâtiment vont commencer...), je me suis demandé si les gens étaient restés cloîtrés chez eux parce que c'était un véritable casse-gueule ! Maintenant la rue est à niveau mais quand ils cassent le macadam et les trottoirs, ce n'est pas de la tarte pour circuler ! La pharmacie se trouve à moins de 200 m de chez moi, un jour j'ai dû y aller : un engin a failli me rouler sur le pied ou me jeter dans la tranchée !!! Et le mec m'a engu**** en me disant que je n'avais pas à passer sur le chantier... il croyait peut-être que j'allais faire un détour de 10 km à pied pour ses beaux yeux  ::  

D'ailleurs ce jour-là, une jeune fille qui habite plus loin et qui marche avec des béquilles (genre polyo mais elle a attrapé ça récemment...) était mal embarquée avec sa mère : on s'est mis à plusieurs à l'aider à passer et à faire arrêter un camion de chantier qui voulait démarrer alors que la jeune était tout contre afin de ne pas tomber dans la tranchée !!!

Alors non seulement on vit l'enfer mais on se fait engu*** en prime  ::  

En juillet, je vais faire un super ravitaillement de ce qui n'est pas périssable (packs d'eau, boîtes de haricots pour la meute, etc.) mais il reste le ravitaillement obligatoire : poisson/poulet surgelés pour la meute, alimentation pour moi, etc. Je ne vais pas rester en plein été avec des provisions de surgelés qui dégèlent pendant des mois en plein été  ::  Ca tombe bien aussi avec l'arrivée des cop's et les provisions à faire ! Mes congels sont pleins, je ne peux plus stocker.

Hier j'ai regardé les brouettes et les diables : d'abord ça coûte la peau des fesses pour quelque chose de solide, ensuite rien ne dit que les roues tiendront le coup dans les trous, même avec un truc de professionnel ! Ca versera à tous les coups et je perdrai mes courses en plein chantier... toute la rue va encore m'entendre hurler  ::

----------


## Daysie433

:: sacrée chinooka

allez bonne nuit à toi et ta meute fais leur de gros câlins de ma part et je te fais de gros bisous  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Bonne nuit à toi aussi Monique, caresses aux poilus  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je me "réveille" avec la croisière de la maman et de sa copine :: 
çà met la pêche!!!!!!!!

----------


## cassie60

::  ::  :: 
merci chinooka le recit de la croisiere de moman et sa copine lol

----------


## breton67

heureusement qu elle a le moral ta maman Régine
c est quand meme un foutu bordel ces travaux  c est du n importe quoi on creuse démerdez vous :: 
quand a tes jumeaux Régine essaye de ne pas trop penser a ce qui se passera , il sont là et peut etre encore un bon moment alors tu te fais du mauvais sang pour peut etre rien 
attends le résultat des piqures Régine je souhaite qu il soit positif 
gros bisous Régine

----------


## Chinooka

Maman est là, mon filleul aussi pour remplir nos déclarations fiscales aussi.... mais de 21 h à 00 h, Maman nous a raconté sa croisère dans les détails, on n'a pas encore dîné  ::  .... et il n'a pas encore lu mon post sur le connard  :: 

 Le pauvre, son épouse va le voir revenir à 6h du mat' après qu'on l'ait abreuvé de nos déclarations fiscales et surtout de toutes nos aventures entre croisière sur le Danube et voisin connard  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ma Breton, je sais que tu vis la même chose qu'avec mes jumeaux... on se serre les coudes et on sera là les unes pour les autres pour se soutenir le moral le moment venu !!!

Mais franchement, Maman qui me disait il y a quelques années "toi et ton internet, toi et tes forums" : maintenant elle a bien compris combien ça pouvait nous aider à nous soutenir !!!

Ri's29 : Ma véto et Maman te remercient infiniment pour l'énorme fou-rire attrapé à la lecture de ton post sur ton voisin, ta voisin et l'amant à moto de ta voisine !!!! Hier ma véto était écroulée de rire, elle m'a dit d'arrêter tellement elle avait mal aux zygomatiques à force de rire : elle se tenait les pommettes tellement elle avait mal... je lui ai dit "moi ce sont mes côtes qui me font mal"   ::  Maman écroulée de rire au téléphone et quand je lui ai lu ton post !!! Et rebelotte quand mon filleul est arrivé pour remplir nos déclarations fiscales... qui devaient être postées ce jeudi... mais bon... zont pas trop intérêt à faire de leurnez tous ces voleurs du fisc : je suis bien remontée pour remettre chacun à sa place  ::   Mon filleul a presque pleuré de rire !!!

On a bien rigolé tous les trois dans la véranda, porte ouverte... bien après 22 h : pas de plainte de Connard  ::  Bon, on ne hurle pas non plus... Mais ça doit dépasser les frontières de ma mini "propriété" (mot que je trouve tellement prétentieux pour quelques m2  ::  !).

----------


## Chinooka

Mon filleul qui  ne voit pas souvent les jumeaux (ils viennent d'avoir leur 4ème bébé donc il vient rarement... mais surtout parce que je deviens très ermite !!! les a trouvés diminués au niveau de l'arrière-train. Il n'a pas eu l'air trop horrifié après un an donc je me dis que... on a encore un peu de temps devant nous ! Mais.... je vois bien combien les jumeaux déclinent de jour en jour...

----------


## vidau fabienne

si tu faisais les courses en supermarché normal , tu aurais droit a la livraison gratuite , dans mon magasin c est gratuit pour plus de 60 euros avec la carte de fidélité et le mec se debrouille pour livrer , centre ville , travaux etc , suffit d etre chez toi et ouvrir la porte , les discounts malheureusement n ont pas le service livraison , calins aux gros

----------


## CHARLY 71

J'ai tellement de retard à rattraper dans la lecture du post de Norvege.
L'histoire du voisin va me passionner je pense  :: 
Par contre, je suis triste de voir l'état de santé des jumeaux baisser. Heureusement qu'ils ont une maman en or  ::

----------


## lili2000

je vous transmet un post qui me touche : 34 chiens avec risque d'eutha dans un mois :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-passee-58395/
Il faudrait diffuser le + possible  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce n'est pas possible, ça n'arrête plus, la situation est de plus en plus grave partout. Et il y a encore tout ce qu'on ignore...

Je ne blâme pas cette dame âgée au grand coeur, au contraire, mais bien ceux qui ont abusé de sa bonté !!!

----------


## Michèle B

une grande nouvelle Djeep est sorti d'affaire grace à Malendrine 
par sécurité(il s'est fait mordre ce matin par le rott de la bénévole 5 agrafes à l'oreille)  le pépère est en FA chez Marie , donc il a retrouvé son pote Urus pour quelques jours

----------


## Chinooka

Oh je suis contente pour ce petit pépère attendrissant !!!

Que deviennent les autres qui n'avaient pas de solution ?

----------


## poppo

Ils sont toujours là-bas.

Ils sont 12 sans solution, Urbi en attente de trouver un covoit en comptant sur l'asso Borderline, les 2 rotts pour Droits de Vivre et Pink en attente pour la Sosad.

IL FAUT QU'ILS SORTENT AU PLUS VITE, LA SITUATION EST PLUS URGENT QUE JAMAIS.

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens faire la promo pour un superbe livre ! C'est une amie (de la PA) qui a réalisé les illustrations. Je ne l'ai pas encore vu parce qu'il vient de paraître (je dois le recevoir ces prochains jours) mais j'ai déjà vu plusieurs dessins de cette amie qui m'avait offert un magnifique portrait d'une de mes poilues  ::   Elle a un véritable talent  :: 

Le livre qui vient de sortir s'appelle "L'alphabet des oiseaux", je pense qu'il est plus simple que je vous mette les liens et une affiche qui présente le livre.

Je suis ravie : une idée de cadeau original, fini de me torturer les méninges surtout que l'anniversaire de Maman approche (13 août). Inutile de vous dire que j'en ai commandé un container pour tout mon entourage  ::  Vous pouvez le commander en librairie, chez l'éditrice ou sur Amazon et en parler autour de vous sans modération !!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgCXuAC9HkA



http://www.facebook.com/pages/Editions-Delphine-Montalant/130217080448669

Pour toute commande : dmontalant@gmail.com
06 81 86 53  99

Delphine Montalant 
editions-delphine-montalant.com

----------


## jaspée

j


> une grande nouvelle Djeep est sorti d'affaire grace à Malendrine 
> par sécurité(il s'est fait mordre ce matin par le rott de la bénévole 5 agrafes à l'oreille)  le pépère est en FA chez Marie , donc il a retrouvé son pote Urus pour quelques jours


je l'emmene demain chez malendrine.. mais il mérite une famille, surtout après sa triste expérience des rotts...

----------


## breton67

fais lui un tres gros :: a ce pauvre titi 
il sera au paradis chez Malendrine en atendant une vraie famille

----------


## anniec

Les jumeaux vont-ils mieux, Régine ?  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Annie.

Des hauts et des bas. Avant-hier soir Chinook n'avait mangé que la moitié de sa gamelle, hier matin : rien. Par contre elle remange normalement depuis hier soir. A l'instant Igloo avait du mal à se lever, je l'ai aidé. Une fois c'est l'un, une fois c'est l'autre qui décline et qui remonte la pente. Je suis tout le temps sur le qui-vive !

Cet après-midi, Aladine a reçu sa première tape sur les fesses.... elle a eu très mal comme vous pouvez l'imaginer  ::  Depuis un moment, elle s'est mis en tête de creuser des trous dans le jardin, je fais un pas "menaçant" vers elle : elle s'en fout, elle reste bien plantée et me regarde droit dans les yeux...  ::   Elle devient très impertinente, ça y est : les autres ont définitivement déteint sur elle  ::   Tout à l'heure, j'avais beau dire "non Aladine, peut pas", elle continuait donc je lui ai donné une petite tape sur les fesses, elle s'est à peine retournée pour me lancer un regard outragé et elle a continué, mon autorité sans faille a encore fait ses preuves et elle se paie ma tête ouvertement   ::  

Sinon les autres ne font pas trop de bêtises en ce moment, c'est plutôt calme... à mon avis, ils reprennent des forces et font le plein d'énergie pour mieux faire la cage aux folles quand mes cop's seront là  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Sinon les autres ne font pas trop de bêtises en ce moment, c'est plutôt  calme... à mon avis, ils reprennent des forces et font le plein  d'énergie pour mieux faire la cage aux folles quand mes cop's seront là


Une meute qui sait recevoir
Quel temps en Belgique??

----------


## Chinooka

Météo dégueu, il pleut tous les jours (pas toute la journée mais de quoi bien détremper le jardin histoire de bien salir la maison...), il fait froid : je remets mes pyjamas d'hiver et mes chaussettes  ::   Jeudi soir, j'avais fortement envie de donner un coup de chauffage mais au prix actuel du gaz... donc j'ai mis ma petite laine sur les genoux comme une mamie... La nuit pas de problème, j'ai trop chaud avec toutes mes bouillottes dont Aladine qui s'étale de plus en plus  ::  

J'ai vraiment pitié des gens qui sont partis en vacances, du moins ceux qui sont en camping au bord de la mer ou dans les Ardennes et qui doivent avoir les pieds dans l'eau en permanence.

Mes suspensions n'ont pas fière allure tellement elles sont mouillées, il y en a même qui ont déjà crevé  ::   On patauge dans le jardin, les chiens seront privés de piscine cette année... la piscine se trouve déjà au naturel sur la pelouse, ils peuvent prendre des bains de boue, il paraît que c'est excellent mais je n'irai pas jusqu'à les accompagner en me vautrant dans ce qu'il reste d'herbe  ::

----------


## Daysie433

allez chinooka ici en Normandie même temps que chez toi, ras le bol

alllez pour rire un peu 



courage pour tes jumeaux, chaque jour de gagné c'est déjà une victoire, caresses à tes 4 pattes

gros bisous à toi  ::

----------


## jaspée

En vendée, le temps est aussi pourri !  26 mm de flotte dans la journée hier et encore des averses en ce jour... mon linge est en stand by dans la machine...  ::   et mes toutous me sement des empreintes de pas partout dans la maison malgré le tapis !!  :: 
bisous aux jumeaux et au reste de la meute ! sacrée Aladine, elle a fait un sacré chemin la cocotte !!  ::

----------


## hitchcock

Ah Réginette je prends enfin le temps de lire ce post remonte-moral et ..je me marre.. Tu oses reprocher à un chien de faire des trous dans le jardin? Ben moi ..non...je regarde Roxène et je gâgâte "pauv Mémère t'as jamais pu jouer avant"...et puis voilà..Quand je me serai foulé une cheville je serai peut-être moins cool!
Sinon Monique, ma Nomandie à moi n'est pas meilleure mais bien marrante: concours d'enlisement des camping-cars aux abords des plages! Je fais l'interprète chez mon garagiste préféré! Un genre de bénévolat d'été..Avec une polaire et un ciré!

----------


## siju

Au risque de me faire écharper  :: je vous dirai qu'en Ardèche il fait super beau et chaud et depuis un bout de temps ! La piscine est à 32° (sous abri quand même) mais je crains le pire pour la fin de semaine prochaine ... y a des belges qui arrivent, du coup on nous annonce de la pluie  :: 
Aladine m'a bien fait rire, j'imagine son regard courroucé ! Comment Chinooka, tu as osé poser la main pour une claque sur le postérieur de sa Majesté ??  ::   ::  Comme dis Jaspée quel chemin parcouru !! 
Plein de câlins à la troupe (et un en plus aux jumeaux  :: ) et bises à toi.

----------


## Daysie433

allez les filles..............toutes celles qui ont de la pluie vont aller squatter chez siju  :: 

nous les Nordistes nous allons vivre toutes chez les Sudistes  ::

----------


## siju

> allez les filles..............toutes celles qui ont de la pluie vont aller squatter chez siju 
> 
> nous les Nordistes nous allons vivre toutes chez les Sudistes


Vous êtes les bienvenues mais ... ptêt pas toutes ensemble ! lolllll  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Le postérieur de sa Majesté est devenu confortable, c'est tentant  ::  

Je sais que le mauvais temps ne se concentre pas que sur la Belgique, on partage avec la moitié nord de la France... faut pas croire qu'on est égoïste par ici  ::   Et dire qu'il y avait un farfelu qui annonçait un été torride en Belgique   ::   Oui, on va toutes partir dans le coin de Siju : il n'y a pas un village à vendre près de chez toi ? histoire de se retrouver entre nous, sans voisins Ducon & Co  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> Oui, on va toutes partir dans le coin de Siju : il n'y a pas un village à vendre près de chez toi ? histoire de se retrouver entre nous, sans voisins Ducon & Co



ça serait top on pourrait faire des ballades entre chiens/copines et de bonnes parties de rigolade  ::

----------


## poppo

AH oui super idée Chinooka; ça ne sera pas un village gaulois mais un village "Animal Friends" et on le défendra bec et ongles contre les envahisseurs :: et on fera des superbes banquets entre copines pour se remonter le moral  :: ....

Allez Sjiu, tu commence la prospection??? ::

----------


## siju

Voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne !!!!!!!!!  ::  Même que je lâche ma maison et que je viens au village avec vous (euhhhhhhhh avec mon mari quand même  :: ).
Bon je me mets en chasse de suite, vous auriez pu le dire plus tôt il y en a eu un à vendre y a pas longtemps !  ::

----------


## armance

Bonsoir,
Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, les filles, mais moi je trouve que ça manque un peu de photos, voire de vidéo...D'aladine et de toute la troupe 
 ::

----------


## jaspée

je crois qu'elles sont toutes en plein rêve !! un village rempli de filles et de chiens, qui se défend contre les envahisseurs !!  :: 
gardez moi une tite place !!!  ::

----------


## breton67

en Alsace le temps est carrement dégueu  :: faut voir l état de la meute j en pleure donc une tite place en plus ?je sais que c est du reve mais nom d un chien quel bonheur ce serait Régine depuis le temps que nous voulons réunir nos loulous 
ah j oublie en passant on embarque Fabie qui se fait rare ,mais elle roucoule  ::  ::  :: allez on lui pardonne on comprends on y est passées mais c était il y a ...................

----------


## siju

Bon OK donc je cherche un hameau d'environ 7 maisons (p'têt 8 si Arden veut se joindre à nous) avec  plus d'une trentaine de loulous  ::  ça va être la teuf tous les jours !!  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Vu l'affluence, je réserve déjà sept/huit maisons parce que j'emmène Maman et mes cop's aussi   ::   Bientôt c'est carrément une petite ville qu'il faudra acheter... vivement l'Euromillion  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon OK donc je cherche un hameau d'environ 7 maisons (p'têt 8 si Arden veut se joindre à nous) avec  plus d'une trentaine de loulous  ça va être la teuf tous les jours !!


Tu as une longueur de retard, je peuple déjà un gros hameau à moi toute seule  ::

----------


## poppo

Ah oui Arden aussi et CaroNath  et Krysduv et Malin et Malory et Escionarf et et et et ............les mega teufs en perspective

LA VILLE DU BONHEUR QUOI!!! Que ça fait du bien de rêver.......j'iras de suite adopter les 7 derniers chiens d'Allaire pour qu'ils se joignent à nous...

----------


## MOUNINOX

_oui, oui ; j'arrive...... mais je vois que c'est comme partout : faut ré ser ver  !!!   
Bon, je réserve quand même une maison avec jardin ; et je réserve le mari de SUJI en priorité : tj plein de réparations ;  un factotum est indispensable à la communauté_ !!!!   ::

----------


## siju

Dites les cop's ... va nous falloir bientôt tout le plateau ardèchois !  :: 
Je peux toujours essayer de lancer une mesure d'expropriation pour "utilité amicale" !  :: 

Va être content le zipoux d'être "factotum" ! mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## breton67

et sans oublier Wilo  et Deborah ::  :: 
et plein de petits pagneuls pour l ambiance  ::

----------


## armance

Il faut un département !

----------


## hitchcock

Ouh-là....Régine notre village de gauloises rebelles devient un pays! 
Vous me gardez une chambre d'amis? Plus je vois la mer à ma fenêtre, plus je pense à vivre sur le bateau en permanence! Mais une petite fête avec les cops de temps en temps...ça oui.  ::

----------


## Michèle B

oui les photos se font de plus en plus rare 

oh un p'tit village nous aussi nous sommes partant , ma troupe a dit ok à l'hunanimité

----------


## Wilo

oui, ma troupe et moi sommes partants  :: . Mes matous ont hâte de rencontrer les pagneuls de Sonja ......

----------


## F ET F

Ok pour rejoindre cet "immense havre de paix"...

Aladine demandes à ta "maman" de faire de jolies photos quand tu fais des trous dans le jardin.

----------


## breton67

WILO VA FALLOIR METTRE UN CASQUE DE PROTECTION A TES MINOUS :: 
mais dieu que ce serait beau des fanas comme nous des animaux , ne pas faire face a d incessantes critiques dés que tu dépasse deux loulous et pas de voisins schiants le reve quoi  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et zut pour le s devant le gros mot  ::

----------


## r'is27

Bon allez je rêve moi aussi, donc je réserve une maison avec terrain, pour une mémère de 12 ans complétement dingo, une de 9 ans extrement bavarde, un mâle de 8 ans gâté pourri et très concierge et une fifille de 8 ans légèrement autiste sur les bords, seul bémol ils n'aime pas les chats, donc pour les matous de Wilo au casque de protection il faut ajouté la côte de maille, ils vont être beau les matous comme ça  ::

----------


## Wilo

pour les matous de Wilo au casque de protection il faut ajouté la côte de maille, ils vont être beau les matous comme ça  :: [/QUOTE]


Ils sont prêts à affronter les loulous grincheux  ::

----------


## poppo

Mes matous se joindront a ceux de Wilo........et mes 3 loulous? je ne sais de quelle côté ils seront car ils defendent "leurs" chats bec et ongles ::

----------


## breton67

aie aie c est mal barré les mamies chats ::  mais s il se déguisent comme ceux de Wilo ils risqent de faire peur a ma meute  ::

----------


## Daysie433

mais non les chats sont gentils avec les chiens, regardes !!


par contre s'ils sont en colère




ça c'est mon Tao, mon chaton de 3 mois contre mon Skipy caniche de 13 ans 1/2 qui adore jouer avec lui.

----------


## siju

> Mes matous se joindront a ceux de Wilo........et mes 3 loulous? je ne sais de quelle côté ils seront car ils defendent "leurs" chats bec et ongles


Les 5 miens viendront reforcer l'armée casquée !!!  ::

----------


## siju

Un coin comme ça .... ça vous dit ??

----------


## Daysie433

ho la la que c'est beau  :: 

siju tu habites une bien belle région

----------


## hitchcock

Pas un peu d'eau? un petit torrent??  :: ....bon je mettrai un saladier d'eau salée et il y aura bien une bonne âme pour me faire le cri de la mouette? Désolée mais c'est une addiction...(Je n'ose demander pour les surfeurs..je vais encore avoir des problèmes...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Monique ton Tao en catcheur me fait toujours autant rire! Quel pitre!

----------


## poppo

C'est magnifique!!! Plus qu'une petite rivière  pour les épagneuls de Breton qui adorent traverser le Rhin  ::   et mon Khéops qui déteste le tuyau mais adoooooore les lacs et les rivières....


ON ARIIIIIIIIIIVE!!!!

----------


## breton67

je décolleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ::

----------


## jaspée

> Un coin comme ça .... ça vous dit ??


je signe tout de suite !!!!  ::

----------


## cassie60

suis d accord pour venir avec vous sans oublier ma meute de nordiques et mes chats

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh on dirait le coin de mes vacances d enfance vers nyons dans la drome , tout pareil 
le minou de daysie , le pt con  ::  ::  tu dois bien rire des fois , une pensée pour les loulous qui vieillisent , ils nous ont offert leurs lots de betises aussi , les pts jeunes prennent la reléve bises a vous toutes , hier baptéme , j etais un peu pompette !!mais je conduisais pas ,

----------


## r'is27

Siju c'est super beau, mais (eh oui je suis jamais contente) il manque une rivière ou un lac, mes loulous adorent nager.

Je rassure les propriétaires de matous, je n'ai pas appris à mes chiens à se servir d'un ouvre boîte, donc le casque plus la côte de maille cela devrait aller pour ces pauvres matous.

----------


## hitchcock

R'is..ouf.une qui a besoin d'eau aussi (et Poppo?)..on squatte la "rue de la Rivière"...

----------


## siju

Ben des rivières y en a (même une à +/- 1 km de chez moi mais pas conseillée à Breton celle-là parce que la descente est "un peu" raide), le problème c'est qu'elles sont souvent à sec  :: . Il y a aussi un lac à une dizaine de kms mais moi j'ai des chiens qui n'aiment pas l'eau  :: 
T'as raison Fabienne Nyons n'est pas très loin (de l'autre côté de Montélimar)
Allez je vous quitte ... je vais refaire un stock de casques pour mes minous ! Vont en avoir une tronche avec ça les pauvres !! lollll

----------


## Wilo

je réserve la maison accolée au rocher  :: les minous pourront se reposer tranquilles au sommet après les batailles avec les loulous

----------


## r'is27

Ok pour la "rue de la rivière", vont être contente mes loulous, ils pourront se baigner dès le matin au réveil. Pour les matous guerriers, le rocher sera très bien pour qu'ils se remettent des batailles, mais il faudra fortifier avec des murailles, des meurtrières, des douves remplis de crocodiles et un pont levis. 
Bon je crois qu'avec tout ça les matous seront en totale sécurité, bah oui quand il s'agit de choper un chat, mes loulous se serrent les coudes et font preuve d'un grande imagination et franchement ce n'est pas pour faire des bisous au gentil minou.

----------


## Chinooka

Oh là là les filles, je n'avais pas vu tous vos délires !!!!! Je lirai ça tranquillement parce que là, je suis en ébullition !!!

J'ai trouvé une maison pour Maman à 400 m de chez moi, maison aménagée pour une dame âgée donc une chambre et salle de bain au rez-de-chaussée, petit jardin, etc. : l'IDEAL  ::  La maison est nickel, il n'y a rien à faire : elle a été entièrement rénovée de 2009/2010. Nous sommes allées la visiter, ensuite à l'agence et c'est en bonne voie  ::  

J'attends un appel d'ici 5 minutes. Je vous mets vite le lien de l'agence parce qu'il risque de disparaître très très très vite  :: 

http://www.century21.be/Immo/fr/Mais...5d895d02.aspx#

A tout de suite !!!!!!!

----------


## Daysie433

oh quelle jolie maison, jardin, terrasse, jolies pièces elle va être bien ta maman et près de toi c'est encore mieux  :: 

maison achetée ou en location ??

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh ce serait super pour vous deux
Très belle maison et beau jardin
Comment vont les jumeaux?,

----------


## siju

Elle est superbe cette maison !!  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Faire offre à partir de *** sous réserve d'acceptation de la propriétaire.


Je n'avais jamais vu cette expression sur une annonce en France, c'est spécifique à la Belgique ? (en France, le propriétaire ne peut pas choisir l'acheteur à partir du moment où il achète au prix demandé (il n'y a pas de prix minimum) ou alors je ne connait pas bien toutes les spécificités françaises  :: .

----------


## siju

En Belgique c'est relativement courant. Le prix minimum est celui indiqué mais rien n'interdit de monter plus haut et en général c'est l'offre la plus élevée qui l'emporte.

----------


## Daysie433

Pour avoir vu les émission sur la 6 au sujet des maisons à vendre en France c'est pareil, le plus offrant emporte la maison

----------


## Chinooka

C'est fait !!!!!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

super  ::

----------


## breton67

::  :: je ne sais plus Régine si ta maman était loin de chez toi ,mais là ce sera formidable pour vous deux d etre proche 
quand a la maison :: elle est vraiment belle un petit reve , vous devez etre sur un petit nuage toutes les deux :: 
un défaut les tapis trop dangereux ça glissseeeeeeeeeee ::

----------


## siju

SUPER !!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

Génial !
Excellente nouvelle Régine  ::

----------


## poppo

J'arrive comme une cheveux sur la soupe comme on dit ::  ......Elle est idéal pour ta maman cette maison , elle a vraiment tout ce qu'il faut

----------


## Chinooka

> un défaut les tapis trop dangereux ça glissseeeeeeeeeee


Je me marre !!! La première chose que Maman a remarqué (elle me l'a dit lors de notre dernier coup de fil ce soir), c'est le "parquet flottant" qu'elle trouve très laid et donc "elle pourra mettre ses très anciens tapis d'Orient pour cacher ledit parquet"   ::  Je lui ai répondu qu'elle pourrait même les superposer comme elle le fait dans sa maison actuelle, un vrai casse-gueule.... elle a rigolé  ::  

Que je vous raconte les événements dans l'ordre chronologique parce que depuis hier vers 13h30, tout est allé très vite !!!

Comme d'hab, je fais mes courses le mardi matin. En revenant et en commençant à décharger la bagnole archi pleine (je fais plein de provisions en vue de la destruction des trottoirs et de la chaussée devant chez moi très prochainement), je portais mes sacs congel qui pesaient une tonne quand je rencontre Mme Ducon n°1 et j'en profite pour lui dire : "après ça, "on" dira encore que je ne nourris pas mes chiens : chaque semaine, trois sacs congel remplis de blancs de poulet, de poisson et de légumes rien que pour mes chiens" !!!! Elle a été très impressionnée et comme elle est la gazette locale, tout le monde le saura surtout que Ducon N°2 ayant entendu un âne braire dans un pré en 2005 pensait que je ne nourrissais pas mes chiens !!!!!!!!!!  ::  

Donc Mme Ducon n°1 continue : vous savez que la maison juste en face de chez vous est à vendre... et moi  ::  Je ne savais pas, je galope me renseigner !!! Je fais un petit mot pour ma voisine d'en face en lui disant que je serais intéressée pour Maman et blabla et en donnant mon n° de tél.

Le propriétaire du petit immeuble à côté me dit que je dois regarder sur Immoweb. Je cherche en vain et de toutes les façons : je ne trouve pas la maison ! Je vais dans la petite cour de garage derrière le petit immeuble où le proprio travaillait avec un ouvrier : il me dit "je crois qu'ils sont passés par telle agence". Je téléphone à ladite agence..... la maison avait été vendue la veille !!!!!! Me voilà avec le moral dans les chaussettes, d'une humeur exécrable : imaginez : je n'avais qu'à traverser la rue et Maman était pile en face !!! J'explique le cas au type de l'agence (Maman, 80 ans, handicapée d'une jambe, habitant le pire endroit de Belgique (BHV en périphérie bruxelloise pour ceux qui connaissent, ça fait 25 ans que je dis à Maman de déménager en Wallonie !!!) et il me dit "mais il y a une maison pas loin de chez vous qui conviendrait très bien à votre Maman, elle a été rénovée et aménagée pour une dame âgée et handicapée" !!!!

Ce n'était pas tombé dans l'oreille d'une sourde  ::   Je téléphone à Maman et lui dis de venir aujourd'hui voir les photos sur internet et éventuellement visiter la maison si j'obtiens un rendez-vous cet après-midi !

J'ai laissé un message sur le répondeur de l'agence et j'ai envoyé un mail hier soir... pas de réponse ce matin ! En prime, pas moyen de recontacter l'agence... je devenais folle !!!! Finalement après moultes essais (problème avec la compagnie privée qui gère leur ligne téléphonique, ils étaient au courant) j'ai un jeune type à qui je dis que Maman vient à 15h et s'il est possible de visiter la maison à 15h30 ??? Le délai étant très court (il était 14h45), je ne me faisais pas trop d'illusion MAIS : ne m'ayant pas rappelée, la visite avait bien lieu !!!

Géniale cette maison : tout ce qu'il faut à Maman !!! Chambre aménagée au rez + salle de bain... coin douche, Maman me disait il y a quelques jours que la baignoire ne lui servait plus totalement parce qu'elle ne pouvait plus se relever donc elle était debout et utilisait la douche pour se laver et qu'elle envisageait d'installer une douche où elle pourrait mettre une chaise poiur se laver !

Le living et toute la maison sont bien sûr plus petits que ce qu'elle a actuellement : bungalow, très grand living, grande cuisine, 4 chambres à coucher dont une qu'elle a transformé en pièce à vivre avec sa télé, très grands greniers, très grandes caves... Mais le problème, c'est qu'elle est hyper conservatrice (comme moi, les chiens ne font pas des chats  ::  ) et que si elle voulait une maison aussi grande à Waterloo (commune très très chère en région bruxelloise), elle pouvait débourser entre 500.000 et un million  ::   Donc, le tri avant le déménagement sera très douloureux... Mais bon, si elle avait pris un appart (l'idée lui faisait horreur), elle aurait dû liquider encore plus : elle a encore tout l'étage (3 chambres) pour entreposer ses affaires !

Bref, il a fallu se mettre d'accord sur le prix.... une petite famille avec un enfant devait RE-visiter la maison demain après-midi. Celui qui faisait la plus belle offre "gagnait" la maison. Bien décidée à ne pas laisser passer une occasion pareille, j'ai pris tout en main (  ::  ), Maman n'a pas eu le temps de dire OUF qu'on achetait la maison  ::  

J'ai acheté ma maison en mars 1987 en 15 minutes... le type de l'agence n'en revenait pas et avait les yeux hors de la tête, il n'en revenait pas, c'était la première fois qu'on lui achetait une maison aussi vite  ::  Mais je n'ai jamais eu le moindre regret, même pas une seconde  :: 

Ici, ça a bien pris 2 heures entre la visite et la signature à l'agence, mais la maison, on l'a  ::  Demain à 10h30, la jeune femme de l'agence vient me faire signer le papier (c'est moi qui achète...), ensuite elle file chez la dame pour la faire signer ainsi que ses deux filles et son petit-fils qui sont tous dans une succession d'après ce que j'ai compris.

MAIS C'EST FAIT !!!!!!!!! On signera le compromis le 30 et trois/quatre mois plus tard, l'acte définitif et on pourra commencer à déménager... Ca par contre, ça ne me réjouit pas du tout  ::   Maman parle déjà de tout faire emballer par les déménageurs... je sens qu'il n'y aura pas beaucoup de tri de fait et pourtant tout ne pourra pas rentrer dans la nouvelle maison  :: 

Je réalise un peu que quelque chose de très important s'est passé ce mercredi dans la vie de Maman et la mienne et en même temps, je ne réalise pas !!! L'achat d'une maison est quelque chose de tellement important dans une vie, là ça s'est fait à la vitesse de l'éclair : Maman ne réalise PAS DU TOUT !!! et moi, je suis sur un petit nuage parce que JE SAIS que c'est une maison qui lui convient parfaitement mais je ne réalise pas encore bien que c'est fait !!!

Si vous saviez combien je suis soulagée qu'elle quitte ce pays flamand où les francophones sont de plus en plus brimés, où un flic ose vous demander quelle langue vous parlez avant de vous coller un PV (cas vécu par Maman pour un clignotant oublié il y a quelques années et pour un soi-disant "mauvais parking" devant chez elle !!! ça ne date pas d'hier !), cette périphérie flamande bruxelloise dont on a voté la scission vendredi dernier et où habite Maman... la pire région de Belgique ! Et le jour où il y aura la scission de la Belgique, elle se serait retrouvée du mauvais côté ??? Ca fait 30 ans que je lui dis de venir en Wallonie, d'autant plus qu'elle déteste sa maison actuelle qui ne lui rappelle que de mauvais souvenirs ! Et on y est..... j'ai un peu de mal à réaliser qu'elle a accepté !

Je suis fille unique, j'adore Maman : nous sommes comme les deux doigts de la main depuis que mon père est décédé accidentellement quand j'avais 5 ans.

Tiens à propos.... j'ai lu le post sur le forum chiens "mon chien m'a parlé". Et oui, je crois que des êtres chers nous protègent de là-haut, j'en ai la preuve depuis plus de 50 ans ! Tout à l'heure en revenant de l'agence, pour la première fois j'ai dit à Maman que je parlais beaucoup à mon père depuis toujours et que je l'implorais LA TOUT DE SUITE de nous aider à avoir la maison !!!!! ::  

Je suis au téléphone depuis très longtemps, la suite demain   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Les filles, je suis toujours dans un de ces états que je ne vous raconte pas....   :: 

Je suis encore incrédule, je ne réalise pas tout en étant consciente qu'un truc formidable vient de se passer.... Je revois cette maison que je pense vraiment être IDEALE pour Maman. Je plane  ::  

Bon je planerai moins quand il faudra aider Maman à faire un tri ( ::  ) parce que je suis bordélique mais elle..... les achats en grande quantité, je les tiens d'elle, comme on dit "les chiens ne font pas des chats"  ::   ! mais si elle était allée en appart (ce qu'elle ne voulait pas, désirant avoir son petit bout de jardin !), elle aurait encore dû trier beaucoup plus !

Franchement, je suis RAVIE et HEUREUSE pour Maman !!!

Maman, il lui faudra un peu de temps pour réaliser que c'était l'idéal pour elle de prendre cette maison ! Ce soir, elle commençait à me parler de tel et tel meuble qu'elle pourrait mettre à tel endroit ! Mais elle était très fatiguée, les émotions à son âge ça fatigue !!!

Je réserve tout le village que j'ai vu en photo mais je n'ai pas encore lu tous vos délires !!!!! Ne me parlez pas de déménagement maintenant, j'ai déjà assez à faire avec celui de Maman  :: 

Mais OK pour la ville ou tout le département : au train où ça va, nous sommes très nombreux, de plus en plus nombreux... à s'agglutiner entre amoureux des z'aminaux. il va falloir trouver de la place pour tout le monde !!!! Et je préviens que mes chiens de chasse n'aiment pas du tout du tout du tout les chats ! Il va falloir faire une chatterie sécurisée pour les minets de ces dames !!!

Oh là là..... je suis plongée dans 1.000 rêves ! Je n'ai pas encore gagné au loto ou à l'euromillion mais je rêve !!!!

----------


## siju

Oh Rgine cest un vrai bonheur de te sentir tellement heureuse !! Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle fichait chez les flamouches ta maman ???  ::  Il était grand temps qu'elle se taille parce que comme tu dis, avec la scission de BHV, je pense que la situation ne va pas s'améliorer !  :: 
Là c'est le pied, une maison qui lui convient tout à fait et à 2 pas de chez toi ... vous allez être comme 2 poulettes en pâte (si je puis me permettre  :: )
Evidemment, avant de profiter, il y a le déménagement  ::  (je sais de quoi je parle, dans ma garce de vie je ne suis jamais restée plus de 6 ans d'affilée au même endroit ), les cartons à faire et à défaire ... quel bonheur ! Les trucs qu'on égare et qu'on retrouve 2 semaines après par hasard  ::  
Si tu veux, on vient toutes t'aider, avec les loulous le mouvement sera accéléré !  :: 

Pour les chats dans notre village, ne t'inquiète pas, tu verras on leur a trouvé des armures et des casques qui devraient les mettre à l'abri !! 
Gros bisous à toi, mes amitiés à ta maman et gros câlins aux bouffeurs de chats !

----------


## cassie60

jolie maison pour ta moman, trés heureuse pour vous deux que le projet s'est réalisé que du bonheur
bon courage pour le déménagement 
si tu veux je peux te préter mes 6 nordiques pour vous aider à faire du tri

----------


## F ET F

Félicitations pour cette jolie acquisition !

----------


## Chinooka

> *Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle fichait chez les flamouches ta maman ???*  Il était grand temps qu'elle se taille parce que comme tu dis, avec la scission de BHV, je pense que la situation ne va pas s'améliorer !


Erreur de jeunesse on va dire  ::  Quand elle s'est remariée en 1964, ses beaux-parents ont offert le terrain pour la maison donc elle n'a pas eu droit au chapitre ! A 3 km près, elle était en Wallonie mais à l'époque les terrains étaient un peu plus cher... merci les beaux-parents qui étaient pourtant riches à crever ! Les histoires entre flamands et francophones ne datent pas d'hier : de 14 à 18 ans, j'ai été en internat du côté de Huy donc le lundi matin je prenais le train à Rhode St. Genèse. Le type du guichet de la gare a compté ses billets de 20 francs jusqu'à ce que le train soit parti pour enfin me faire mon billet, parce que j'avais parlé français, authentique !!! et là c'était une commune à facilités ! Maman habite à Alsemberg, ce qui est bien la Flandre. Quand je pense que j'ai failli acheter une maison à Rhode, je bénis le ciel tous les jours que le prix soit monté si haut (vente aux enchères), donc j'ai trouvé ma maison à Waterloo. Les tracasseries linguistiques seront terminées pour Maman, j'en suis bien contente, ça commençait à me chauffer les oreilles toutes ces brimades. Toujours dans les années fin 60 et toujours à Rhode, Maman oublie de mettre son clignotant, un flic l'arrête et lui demande quelle langue elle parle : "français" : paf, une contredanse ! Quand on pense qu'en périphérie bruxelloise, les commerçants doivent payer une amende s'ils mettent une affiche en français (à  Overijse)... c'est vraiment du racisme linguistique ! Bref, je suis ravie !

----------


## Daysie433

comme c'est triste cette histoire de division de la Belgique  :: 

ils acceptent tout de même les touristes je pense ?? alors comment ils font quand les touristes parlent français ?? ils les éjectent ??

----------


## Chinooka

Les touristes ça va, ce sont les Belges francophones qu'ils n'aiment pas. Mais... c'est surtout une affaire politique : Maman s'entend parfaitement bien avec ses voisins flamands, j'ai des amis flamands que je voyais toujours quand j'allais en expo avec Satine et avec qui je passais toute la journée de façon très agréable. Des c*ns, il y en a partout même en Wallonie, suivez mon regard jusque chez mon charmant voisin  ::  Ce sont les politiques qui remettent toujours de l'huile sur le feu. A défaut d'être compétents, nos 55 ministres (55 pour 11 millions d'habitants  ::  , nous sommes certainement le seul pays au monde à avoir autant de ministres au m2  ::  ) doivent bien trouver de quoi s'occuper  ::

----------


## siju

> comme c'est triste cette histoire de division de la Belgique 
> 
> ils acceptent tout de même les touristes je pense ?? alors comment ils font quand les touristes parlent français ?? ils les éjectent ??


Ca dépend où et ça dépend si les touristes ont à faire à des gens intelligents ou à des c..s ! Je me souviens qu'un journaliste français s'était fait jeter d'un resto parce qu'il ne parlait pas flamand !!  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_La maison est géniale, pratique, semble très claire, ET très joliment agencée à l'intérieur !!! la dame était-elle architecte ou bien a-t-elle fait appel à un professionnel ??? Chauffage central... côté rue : des trottoirs ???? des voisins sympas ???
Pour toutes les deux, ce serait bien aussi non ??? Le jardin semble même plus aménageable que le tien car plus carré ... ???
Bien sûr, il n'a peut être pas autant d'ornières dans le sol.... mais cela pourrait s'arranger.... ???
Une excellente décision et action REGINE, mais comment as tu pu acheter UNE SEULE maison à la fois ????  étrange non ???_  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> _mais comment as tu pu acheter UNE SEULE maison à la fois ????  étrange non ???_


Oh mais la dame de l'agence qui est passée ce matin pour me faire signer un papier m'a parlé d'une maison pour moi avec un énorme jardin pour la meute... je crois qu'elle m'a vue venir ou alors elle a entendu dire que je n'achetais jamais un seul exemplaire quand il y avait une bonne affaire à faire   ::   Mais j'ai poussé des hurlements à l'idée de déménager tout mon b*rdel, on va déjà commencer par le déménagement de Maman qui ne sera pas triste du tout vu tout ce qu'elle a accumulé depuis 1965   ::  Comme on se ressemble beaucoup dans ce domaine, vous imaginez le boulot qu'il y aura à faire, je suis déjà épuisée rien que d'y penser  :: 

Et puis énorme jardin, je veux bien mais il faut l'entretenir ! Je tire déjà la langue après avoir tondu mon jardin actuel !!!

Mais elle semble se faire à l'idée, ce midi elle parlait déjà de téléphoner à la dame pour fixer un rendez-vous pour prendre des mesures pour ses meubles... je lui ai dit d'attendre au moins 10 jours, que le compromis soit signé  ::  C'est qu'elle me dépasserait bien tout à coup dans l'impulsivité, elle qui est si sage, si posée  ::

----------


## breton67

Régine ,j adore cette façon de foncer droit au but ,si tu avais pris le temps de peser le pour et le contre la maison vous passait sous le nez  :: 
je suis aussi heureuse tu retrouves un peu de courage  :: ,il était temps qu une bonne chose te tombe dessus  ::

----------


## siju

> Erreur de jeunesse on va dire  Quand elle s'est remariée en 1964, ses beaux-parents ont offert le terrain pour la maison donc elle n'a pas eu droit au chapitre ! A 3 km près, elle était en Wallonie mais à l'époque les terrains étaient un peu plus cher... merci les beaux-parents qui étaient pourtant riches à crever ! Les histoires entre flamands et francophones ne datent pas d'hier : de 14 à 18 ans, j'ai été en internat du côté de Huy donc le lundi matin je prenais le train à Rhode St. Genèse. Le type du guichet de la gare a compté ses billets de 20 francs jusqu'à ce que le train soit parti pour enfin me faire mon billet, parce que j'avais parlé français, authentique !!! et là c'était une commune à facilités ! Maman habite à Alsemberg, ce qui est bien la Flandre. Quand je pense que j'ai failli acheter une maison à Rhode, je bénis le ciel tous les jours que le prix soit monté si haut (vente aux enchères), donc j'ai trouvé ma maison à Waterloo. Les tracasseries linguistiques seront terminées pour Maman, j'en suis bien contente, ça commençait à me chauffer les oreilles toutes ces brimades. Toujours dans les années fin 60 et toujours à Rhode, Maman oublie de mettre son clignotant, un flic l'arrête et lui demande quelle langue elle parle : "français" : paf, une contredanse ! Quand on pense qu'en périphérie bruxelloise, les commerçants doivent payer une amende s'ils mettent une affiche en français (à  Overijse)... c'est vraiment du racisme linguistique ! Bref, je suis ravie !


Je ne résiste pas au plaisir (j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas Régine) de vous mettre les paroles d'une chanson de notre GRAND Jacques intitulée Les Flamingants

Les Flamingants, chanson comique!

Messieurs les Flamingants, j´ai deux mots à vous rire
Il y a trop longtemps que vous me faites frire
A vous souffler dans lcul, pour devnir autobus
Vous voilà acrobates mais vraiment rien de plus
Nazis durant les guerres et catholiques, entre elles
Vous oscillez sans cesse du fusil au missel
Vos regards sont lointains, votre humour est exsangue
Bien qu´il y ait des rues à Gand qui pissent dans les deux langues
Tu vois, quand jpense à vous, j´aime que rien ne se perde
Messieurs les Flamingants, je vous emmerde

Vous salissez la Flandre, mais la Flandre vous juge
Voyez la mer du Nord, elle s´est enfuie de Bruges
Cessez de me gonfler mes vieilles roubignoles
Avec votre art flamand italo-espagnol
Vous êtes tellement, tellement beaucoup trop lourds
Que quand les soirs d´orage, des Chinois cultivés
Me demandent d´où je suis, je réponds fatigué
Et les larmes aux dents : "Ik ben van Luxembourg"
Et si, aux jeunes femmes, on ose un chant flamand
Elles s´envolent en rêvant aux oiseaux roses et blancs

Et je vous interdis d´espérer que jamais
A Londres, sous la pluie, on puisse vous croire anglais
Et je vous interdis, à New York ou Milan
D´éructer, messeigneurs, autrement qu´en flamand
Vous n´aurez pas l´air con, vraiment pas con du tout
Et moi, je m´interdis de dire que je m´en fous
Et je vous interdis d´obliger nos enfants
Qui ne vous ont rien fait, à aboyer flamand
Et si mes frères se taisent et bien tant pis pour elles
Je chante, persiste et signe, je m´appelle : Jacques Brel

----------


## Chinooka

Oh non je ne t'en veux pas !

----------


## Daysie433

celle là je l'aime bien

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1c...1962-eng_music

----------


## armance

ça il savait manier la langue notre Jacques !! C'est envoyé ou j'm'y connais pas !
bises

----------


## breton67



----------


## Chinooka

Breton, je crois que le déménagement de Maman sera à peu près ça  ::  

Monique, mes nouveaux haut-parleurs ne fonctionnent pas... Je n'ai pas encore lu les posts délires mais j'ai vu tes photos de Tao : j'ai d'abord cru que c'était une photo du genre de celle qu'on trouve sur le net avec deux chats catcheurs, il est trop drôle  ::  

Chinook est moins bien depuis cet après-midi. Elle n'arrivait pas à monter sur son fauteuil, j'ai dû la porter, elle avait beaucoup de mal à démarrer et ce soir elle n'a pas voulu manger. Elle est très fatiguée  ::  Mais bon, comme on le disait récemment, on a parfois l'impression que c'est la fin et le lendemain ils se réveillent frais comme un gardon. J'espère que ce n'est qu'un coup de fatigue... Son fauteuil est juste à la tête du clic-clac donc si elle n'est pas bien cette nuit, je pense que je l'entendrai... quoique je me sens bien fatiguée après toute l'agitation des derniers jours.

A demain les filles  ::

----------


## poppo

Régine , comment va Chinook ce matin? J'ai le même soucis à la maison...je suis passé au antiinflammatoires en permanence....pas le choix  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je commence à avoir de grosses craintes... Ce matin elle a mangé 1/4 de sa gamelle, après les autres parce qu'elle ne voulait pas se lever. Dès qu'elle reste debout pendant quelques petites minutes, elle se couche. Elle est très fatiguée et amorphe, or elle n'a jamais été amorphe : même sans bouger de son fauteuil ou du canapé de la véranda, elle suit tout ce qui se passe.

Je vais chez ma véto à 16h30 avec elle, ma véto ne peut pas venir : rendez-vous sur rendez-vous, sa consultation à 17 h et elle part en week-end juste après les consultations (demain c'est férié chez nous).

J'ai une totale confiance en ma véto : la dernière fois qu'elle a vu les jumeaux, elle m'avait dit que ce n'était pas encore le moment parce qu'ils étaient encore heureux de vivre, réactifs, intéressés par tout ce qui les entoure (lui faisant la fête quand elle arrivait). Quand j'ai senti que c'était la fin pour Norvège, dès que ma véto l'avait vue marcher dans le corridor en s'accrochant aux murs, elle m'avait dit que c'était la fin. Je lui avais dit de prévoir... mais si elle m'avait dit qu'il y avait encore une lueur d'espoir, elle n'aurait pas endormi Nono.

Maman va venir garder la meute, j'aurai déjà l'esprit plus tranquille au cas où... Ma véto aura peut-être une idée pour booster ma Chinook mais je le sens mal.

Je vous tiens au courant quand je rentre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

PS : Poppo, ce n'est pas que l'arrière-train chez Chinook, je vois que c'est une grosse fatigue générale comme si elle était au bout du rouleau.

----------


## poppo

Regine.... :: je pense très fort à Chinook et toi

----------


## Daysie433

que te dire chinooka à part que nous pensons tous très fort à toi et ta chinook  ::  courage à toi et pensées pour chinook  ::

----------


## siju

On est avec toi !  ::

----------


## breton67

je n étais pas là ce matin mais j ai l estomac noué en te lisant je croise tres fort les doigts pour qu encore un  peu .........
il n y a pas a dire c est vraiment une mauvaise année pour nous  :: on va esperer qu elle finira mieux qu elle n a commençée ,il n est pas interdit de croire au miracle  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis allée nettoyer le jardin (juste avant une très grosse averse, c'est vraiment ras-le-bol de cet été pourri) : Chinook m'a accompagnée "de son plein gré" et sans que je ne l'invite jusqu'au milieu du jardin, à son rythme bien sûr.

C'était juste un passage à vide ? puis-je reprendre espoir ??? C'est très difficile à dire !!!

----------


## siju

Je viens de voir le dernier message, j'ai très envie de te dire que c'est bon signe. Là, tu dois être chez la véto, je croise les doigts pour que les nouvelles soient bonnes. Je pense très fort à toi et à Chinook !

----------


## breton67

+1 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Nous sommes rentrées, les détails plus tard !

----------


## poppo

> Nous sommes rentrées, les détails plus tard !



A partir du moment que VOUS êtes rentrées, ouf, ouf et ouf!!! ::

----------


## siju

> A partir du moment que VOUS êtes rentrées, ouf, ouf et ouf!!!



+1   ::

----------


## breton67

et une de plus  ::

----------


## Wilo

et une de +  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je passe ma soirée au téléphone !!!!!

----------


## breton67

raccroche on attends  ::  :: et on angoisse

----------


## cassie60

::  denouvelles de chinook

----------


## anniec

::

----------


## Chinooka

Me voilà enfin !!! Mais bon, j'ai quand même voulu vous rassurer en deux mots : je suis rentrée avec ma Chinook alors que je pensais rentrer seule, que j'avais une grosse boule dans la gorge cet après-midi et les larmes qui montaient déjà !!!

Quand Maman est arrivée, Chinook s'est levée pour l'accueillir : bon signe ! Maman m'ayant dit qu'il y avait beaucoup de circulation, nous sommes parties directement : j'ai fait passer ma Chichi par la cuisine, la meute infernale voulant passer aussi... j'étais légèrement énervée !!! Il m'a semblé que Chinook aurait bien grignoté un petit bout mais nous n'avions pas le temps. Quand ma véto l'a vue dans la salle d'attente, elle m'a dit "mais elle est en forme" ! et en effet : ce n'était plus du tout la Chinook d'hier soir et de la journée !!! Alors je vous mets le passage que j'ai envoyé à mes cop's concernant l'arrivée de Maman qui venait garder la meute..........

"Semaine de fou comme je ne voudrais pas en vivre tous les jours !!!!!



 Maman mavait dit quelle viendrait un peu avant 4 h pour garder la meute  pendant que jallais chez la véto avec Chinook.... persuadée de revenir sans ma  chérie, ça maurait fait du bien aussi que Maman soit là !

 Jétais au téléphone avec Annie (concernant Chinook) à 15h55 quand Maman  arrive : je la vois sengager dans le tronçon en travaux parce que la barrière  était ouverte, faire marche arrière dans la petite rue (aussi en travaux) pour  se mettre dans le bon sens pour repartir. Je vois le connard den face (la  mini-maison à côté de la première qui était à vendre et qui mest passée sous le  nez à 24h près) sur le pas de sa porte... ce con na rien à faire de ses  journées à part critiquer tout le monde ! Et je lentends sur le pas de sa porte  dire à sa commère : t'as vu comment elle conduit  celle-là..................... Jai hurlé ça va oui, cest Maman qui a 80 ans  !!!!!! Et lui : oh pardon je ne savais pas !!!!!!  ::   Je lui réponds  quest-ce que ça peut vous foutre quelle fasse marche arrière LA, ce nest pas  devant chez vous, vous nêtes pas concerné  ::  !!! Il me répond avec un air de  ::   mais pourquoi vous magressez ??? et moi vous navez pas à critiquer  tout le monde tout le temps et vlan ma porte dentrée qui claque comme avec  Ducon n° 2... oui oui, ma porte est très solide  ::  !!!!!!! Annie, toujours au bout du fil, qui me demande à qui je  parle tout à coup, elle ne pigeait plus rien  ::  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Et moi, tout en gueulant  sur le pas de ma porte : on est cerné par les cons, un humoriste a dit que les  cons de lannée prochaine étaient déjà arrivés  ::  !!!! Annie qui éclate de rire  et Maman qui navait rien compris de la discussion qui se demandait si elle  pouvait se garer là..... je lui ai dit attends, je te guide : gare-toi devant  chez Nicole (la voisine de Ducon n°3, celle qui aime les chiens). Et puis jen rajoute une couche.... si  on mettait tous les cons en orbite, rien quici dans ma rue on aurait trois  chefs descadrille  :: !!!!! Et puis jai rajouté (toujours pour tout le quartier) : deux chefs descadrille et  un sous-chef parce que Ducon n° 1 est moins con quà lépoque  ::  !!! Jai parlé  tellement fort que la commère du petit immeuble den face était à sa fenêtre  : enfin il se passe quelque chose dans le quartier", on trouve ses distractions où  on peut  ::  !!!



 Ce nétait vraiment pas le jour pour memmerder !!! Je pensais devoir  endormir ma Chinook dans lheure et ce con-là se permet de faire des réflexions  sur Maman ??? Il na pas été déçu !!!



 Quand jai été rassurée chez ma véto : il ne fallait pas endormir ma  chérie dans lheure, je lui ai raconté lhistoire surtout quelle avait assisté  en direct à la bagarre avec Ducon n° 2 : elle était pliée en deux à se tenir les  côtes tout en essuyant ses larmes de rire (ça coulait vraiment, elle pleurait  vraiment !!!) en me suppliant darrêter parce que je la faisais rire aux larmes  :: !!!!!!!!!!!! Elle qui m'avait dit qu'elle ne s'ennuyait jamais avec moi parce qu'il se passait toujours quelque chose, elle n'a pas été déçue non plus  :: 



 Je suis occupée à me faire plein de copains dans le quartier, il va falloir que je me calme  ::  !!!!!!!!!"

M'enfin, ma Chinook a mangé les 3/4 de la gamelle qui restait, elle revit..... Donc elle avait 39,3° de fièvre : d'où ça vient ??? on n'en sait rien ! Elle l'a palpée de tous les côtés : RIEN. Le coeur : RIEN. La bouche et les dents : RIEN. Elle a un truc à la trachée mais ce n'est pas la première fois, elle nous a déjà fait ça plusieurs fois depuis plusieurs années !

Donc elle a fait une piqûre d'antibio qui couvre 15 jours beaucoup plus cher que l'antibio par voie orale mais je n'ai plus envie de me battre pour faire avaler des médocs qu'on me recrache à la figure.... il ne faut pas oublier que j'ai deux vieux à gérer + les incontinences poppo plusieurs fois par jour x 2... je sature ! J'assume mais si je peux me simplifier un peu la vie, je le fais ! Quand Maman était encore là, Igloo s'est dirigé vers la porte vers la terrasse : j'avais fermé la porte parce qu'il fait froid et que Maman avait déjà une couverture en laine sur les genoux !!! Donc ça s'est passé dans la véranda même si je me suis précitée pour ouvrir la porte... et UN tapis de plus à laver ! Ma machine tourne tous les soirs... Bref : j'assume mais il y a des jours où j'en ai ras le bol ! Mais je vous rassure, j'assumerai jusqu'au bout !!!

Ces jumeaux, ils m'en auront fait avoir des émotions : Igloo avec sa bactérie sur le foie, bactérie qu'on ne trouve que sur les bovins............. 4 heures d'opération : au bout de 2 heures, ils m'ont appelée en me demandant "qu'est-ce qu'on fait ??? il perd énormément de sang, il faut retirer la rate, son foie est en partie à enlever, on le laisse partir ou on continue" : c'était surtout la perte de sang qui les inquiétait. N'étant pas véto, je leur ai dit que je leur faisais entièrement confiance : "laissez-le partir s'il n'y a aucune chance, tentez le tout pour le tout s'il y a un espoir" : j'ai retrouvé mon Igloo frais comme un gardon le surlendemain : je l'entendais brailler dans le téléphone et ils me suppliaient de venir le rechercher  ::  Seconde fois, à l'article de la mort : hospitalisé, il n'avalait plus RIEN et malgré tous les examens différents, on ne trouvait pas ce qu'il pouvait avoir, l'opération était prévue et 1/4 d'heure avant d'aller le chercher pour l'opération, ils se rendent compte qu'il a mangé quelques croquettes !!! Ils ont tout annulé et j'ai récupéré mon Igloo : on n'a jamais su ce qu'il avait eu  ::  !!!

Ils vont me tuer ces deux-là !!!!!!! On peut dire qu'ils ne me ménagent pas...

Désolée pour la fausse alerte, mais très franchement je pensais que ma Chinook chérinette nous quittait aujourd'hui...

Je sais bien sûr que je dois m'y préparer et très prochainement mais quand on est en face de la décision ultime, ce n'est pas facile et c'est la panique qui s'installe !!!!

Ce qui m'a aussi choquée c'est que je m'attends à ce qu'Igloo parte le premier : son coeur est en tellement mauvais état, ma véto m'a dit qu'il pouvait partir d'une minute à l'autre comme dans six mois. Chinook est en bien meilleur état que son jumeau !

Pas le courage de relire ce qui précède, je ne sais plus si je l'ai dit : Chinook faisait 24,2 kg le 11 juin, aujourd'hui elle en fait 23.... ça fait une perte importante en moins de 6 semaines ! Mais ça ne se voit pas trop : c'est surtout Igloo qui ressemble à un chien maltraité qui n'a plus été nourri depuis des mois alors qu'il avale plus d'un kilo par jour !!!

Enfin, vous connaissez toutes ça malheureusement...

----------


## cassie60

contente pour ta chinook je fais un grand ouf courage ma regine

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Cassie (je pense que tu t'appelles Marie ? si oui, tu as un bien joli prénom  ::  !). 

Ce sont des émotions dont on se passerait bien ! Hier soir, je me suis dit que ça arrivait souvent qu'ils soient mourant le soir et en pleine forme après une bonne nuit de sommeil ! C'est ce que je me suis dit pour Chinook hier soir mais jusqu'à 14 h, elle n'était pas en forme du tout et puis elle m'a suivie au jardin à son rythme mais est restée plantée au milieu (c'était mieux que de rester dans son fauteuil bien sûr !). Quand Maman est arrivée, elle a réagi et était tout à fait réveillée quand nous sommes parties chez la véto !

La véto toute étonnée de la voir en aussi bonne forme.... j'ai dit à ma véto que c'était comme chez le dentiste : on a une rage de dent qui disparaît quand on arrive chez le dentiste  ::   Elle a rigolé parce que c'était tout à fait ça !!! Elle me connaît, elle sait que si je fais appel à elle en disant que c'est grave, c'est que c'est grave ! Je connais suffisamment mes chiens pour savoir s'il faut agir rapidement ou pas !

Là, il fallait absolument que je sache ce qui n'allait pas avant un week-end férié ! Me voilà rassurée : ces pics de températures ne sont pas l'idéal bien sûr mais le Weimar d'une amie qui a 4 mois de plus que mes jumeaux a aussi déjà eu ces pics de températures sans savoir d'où ça vient !

Nous sommes trois amies (une Française - mon amie Annie de tout à l'heure avec l'engueulade avec Ducon n°3  (lol !) et une autre Belge) à avoir des Weimar qui ont 7 mois de différence entre le plus vieux et la plus "jeune") et qui vieillissent exactement de la même manière ! Donc nous nous aidons et nous encourageons du mieux qu'on peut ! Mais nous allons toutes subir le même passage douloureux pratiquement en même temps du fait que nos chiens sont dans le même état au même âge.....

----------


## siju

Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que nous sommes secouées avec toi !! Parfois de rire comme avec Ducon et Ducon  ::   ::   et parfois d'inquiétude quand nous sommes à l'affût des nouvelles. Elles sont bonnes c'est l'essentiel !  ::  Chinook a dû penser qu'on ne partait pas comme ça une veille de fête nationale, ça ferait mauvais genre ! 
Allez haut les coeurs ma Régine, Chinook a retrouvé la forme, tu as une maison de rêve pour ta maman et ... une réputation d'enfer dans le quartier ! Que souhaiter de plus ?  :: 
Gros gros bisous à toi et plein de câlins aux poilus.

----------


## Daysie433

ouf quel soulagement pour vous deux.........nous vivons pour eux et à travers eux mais il faut avouer que nos petits nous font voir des hauts et des bas et pour le moral c'est épuisant, je connais bien ça avec mes petits seniors.

ma machine à laver tourne aussi plusieurs fois tous les jours à tel point que quand j'en achète une nouvelle elle dure au maximum 2 ans quel qu'en soit le prix alors j'opte pour une pas trop chère.

mais nous pardonnons tout à nos anges parce que on les aime, on les aime.....

bon week end à toi et ta meute et bisous pour toi et câlins pour eux   ::

----------


## manou 85

J'en pleure derrière mon écran !!! :: 

J'adorerais t'avoir comme voisine !!

Le 3ème age chez le chien qui est un bonheur est aussi très douloureux, dès que l'on sort de la normalité ce sont des pics dangoisse.

Tes jumeaux sont entourés d'amour et cela les booste. on les aime nos  petits vieux ils sont si touchants, si confiants.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

mais c'est pas possible Régine tu vis à 200 à l'heure
Calme toi ::  Bon tu n'es pas revenue seule c'est bien là le principal
passez un bon week end tous ensemble  ::

----------


## jaspée

a qui le dis tu ma pauvre manou, on les aime nos seniors !
mon gros est encore en crise... nouvelle poussée de dermatite, et crise d'arthrose en meme temps... ca ira mieux dans quelques jours !
bisous à la meute chinook, et encore  ::  pour les histoires avec ducon et cie !! j'étais écroulée de rire !!!
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Chinook a passé une bonne nuit et ce matin elle a mangé toute sa gamelle, lentement mais elle est arrivée au bout  ::  

Pas de nouvelles du côté des chefs d'escadrille, tout est calme dans le quartier   ::

----------


## jaspée

ils profitent du soleil pour aller voler peut etre...  ::

----------


## siju

> ils profitent du soleil pour aller voler peut etre...


Mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  ::   ::

----------


## jaspée

> Mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


*
merci siju, me sens un peu nulle là..  :: 

mais j'irais bein donner un coup de patte à not' amie commune !!!!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> ils profitent du soleil pour aller voler peut etre...


 :: 

On va peut-être les voir passer en formation dans le ciel lors de notre défilé militaire à 15h (fête nationale aujourd'hui)  ::

----------


## jaspée

> On va peut-être les voir passer en formation dans le ciel lors de notre défilé militaire à 15h (fête nationale aujourd'hui)


bonne fête alors !! et si jamais les duc.. et cie;.. volent au dessus de toi, sors l'artillerie lourde !! lol !!

----------


## siju

> *
> mais j'irais bein donner un coup de patte à not' amie commune !!!!


Moi peux pas j'ai une cargaison de belges qui débarquent dans le quart d'heure qui vient !  ::    et ils ont déjà prévenu qu'ils avaient soiffffffffffffff !  ::

----------


## jaspée

> Moi peux pas j'ai une cargaison de belges qui débarquent dans le quart d'heure qui vient !    et ils ont déjà prévenu qu'ils avaient soiffffffffffffff !


t'as sorti les tonneaux de bières ??????

----------


## breton67

Régine tu ne peux savoir comme je suis heureuse pour ta puce  :: , peu importe ce que c était mais elle est avec toi   :: pour le reste te lire regonfle le moral  :: 
si jamais tu te decides a l ecrire ce bouquin ,je ne sais si tes voisins viendront te feliciter , mais j en offrirais un au mien de voisin ::  pour qu il se rende compte a quoi il a echappé en m ayant moi au lieu de toi comme voisine ::

----------


## jaspée

> Régine tu ne peux savoir comme je suis heureuse pour ta puce , peu importe ce que c était mais elle est avec toi  pour le reste te lire regonfle le moral 
> si jamais tu te decides a l ecrire ce bouquin ,je ne sais si tes voisins viendront te feliciter , mais j en offrirais un au mien de voisin pour qu il se rende compte a quoi il a echappé en m ayant moi au lieu de toi comme voisine


ouaf ouaf ouaf !!!! alors là, je veux voir ca de près !!! tenez vous bien les belges, un de ces 4 vais débarquer dans votre monde !! p'te pas c't'année.. mais d'ici un ou deux ans..... ca me démange !!!  ::

----------


## anniec

> Chinook a passé une bonne nuit et ce matin elle a mangé toute sa gamelle, lentement mais elle est arrivée au bout  Pas de nouvelles du côté des chefs d'escadrille, tout est calme dans le quartier


 ::  Régine

----------


## cassie60

comment la belle chinook  ::  va t elle ?au vue des temperatures ne souffre t elle pas de la chaleur ?ainsi que tes autres loulous ?
Moi ma meute de nordiques c'est la 1ere fois qu ils supportent mal cette chaleur arrivait brutalement Ils sont calment super un peu de repos
voilà que je suis allée 2 fois co voiturer jusqu'a valencienne pour des belges Iere adoption VOLKA 12 ANS faite par une Charmante belge habitant du cote de NAMUR 
2eme adoption Samedi dernier pour bianca 10 12 ans une prenommée pseudo Cigale Habitant du coté de liege exactement VERVIERS
A savoir que mon pére etait Wallon d'origine il habitait du cote de MONS Un petit village
le prochain co voit j espére que Ce sera pas loin de Waterloo alors je passerai la frontiére pour te rencontrer te dire un petit salut
 ::  à toi et à ta moman
plein de caresses à tes poilus 
Marie "ex pseudo boulet60"

----------


## siju

Un petit coucou en passant (y a une équipe qui est partie ce matin, la relève arrive mercredi, j'ai juste le temps de remettre la maison en état !)
Comment vas-tu Régine, comment vont les jumeaux ? C'est vrai qu'il a fait chaud en Belgique ces derniers jours mais à ce que je sais ... c'est déjà fini !
Gros bisous à toi et plein de câlins à la meute.

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles.

Je ne reçois pas d'alerte pour ce post alors que j'en reçois pour les autres et ce n'est pas la première fois  ::  Je me réabonne mais en vain  ::  

Ma véto est passée jeudi pour la quatrième injection d'ARA 3000... qu'elle n'a pas faite parce que je n'ai vu aucun résultat ! Par contre, elle a fait la piqûre d'anabolisant à Igloo, la même que celle que Chinook avait reçue la semaine précédente. Ca tombait bien qu'elle passe parce que depuis le mardi, c'était la débandade au niveau des intestins d'Igloo. Il est donc sous traitement et ça va mieux. Chinook se porte comme un charme depuis sa poussée de fièvre combattue par la piqûre d'antibio qui couvre 15 jours.

Mon bricoleur est venu aujourd'hui, il a trouvé qu'Igloo avait encore maigri... je ne comprends pas comme mon loulou tient encore debout tellement il est maigre  ::   Chinook était la plus faible de l'arrière-train, Igloo la rejoint.

Au niveau de la maison de Maman, on signe le compromis de vente demain à 10 h. Le cabinet du notaire m'a appelée ce soir pour le projet de compromis... il semblerait que le Père Noël soit passé parce que le prix est un peu inférieur à ce qu'on croyait...  ::  Enfin, on attend demain pour se réjouir mais il faut vraiment que la mère et la fille se distinguent une fois de plus, comme si c'était : "bof, 10 euros de plus ou de moins"... sauf que c'est beaucoup plus que 10 euros...  ::  Il faut s'appeler "Cottine et Régine" pour avoir mal compris... dans le bon sens pour nous, on l'espère  ::   Mais ne nous réjouissons pas trop vite comme dit Maman, attendons demain ! Mais je n'avais pas l'air bête au téléphone avec le cabinet du notaire qui a dû se dire que j'étais la neuneu du village  :: 

Enfin tant mieux, au moins ça nous aura fait rire, il fallait bien ça parce que j'ai été bien déçue aujourd'hui pour tout autre chose... mais c'est un autre sujet, je m'en remettrai mais il faudra du temps, beaucoup de temps...

A côté de ça, j'ai eu la surprise du chef ce matin : je pars faire quelques courses puisqu'il y avait quelqu'un à la maison pour surveiller la meute et arrivée sur mon trottoir, je constate que les vacances sont finies pour les ouvriers qui travaillent dans ma rue : le premier tronçon (du n° 1 au n° 25) étant toujours en chantier, je me disais que j'avais encore le temps de faire le très gros ravitaillement pour tout ce qui est lourd : boîtes de haricots pour la meute, packs d'eau et autres provisions à éviter quand on ne peut pas se garer ailleurs qu'à Outsiplout-les-bains-de-pieds... c'est-à-dire à des km de chez soi. Et là... j'apprends que dès demain à l'aube, ils commencent à tout casser devant chez moi jusqu'au n° 70, chaussée et trottoirs, plus moyen d'accéder à la maison en voiture   ::  

Donc j'écume un premier Colruyt (magasin belge où on a de petites ristournes quand on achète en gros, principal fournisseur de la cour de la reine Régine, vu les quantités que j'achète  ::  , à Braine l'Alleud pour celles qui connaissent). Les rayons avaient été remplis, je me jette voracement sur celui des haricots brisés en boîte et.... je vide le rayon... 53 boîtes de 800 gr : caddy difficile à manoeuvrer tellement il était lourd  ::   Arrivée à la caisse, le caissier me demande si je ne mange que ça......  ::  Fou-rire général, on garde le moral ! Je rentre avec une voiture chargée au maximum (il n'y avait pas que les haricots) et mon bricoleur m'aide à décharger. Me voilà repartie au deuxième Colruyt (Waterloo) où rebelotte : je me jette sur le rayon que je vide... re-caddy difficile à diriger parce qu'il n'y avait pas que les haricots. Etant farouchement opposée aux DVD, j'achète toujours des cassettes vidéos (ça prend plus de place dans le bordel, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire complique  ::  ). Le caissier s'occupait de mon caddy quand passe un autre caissier qui me dit "aaaah c'est vous !!!". Il m'explique que lors de mon dernier passage, il s'est fait engueuler par un client parce que j'avais pris le stock de cassettes...... à deux reprises le client lui disant "vous avez vu ????? elle a tout pris !!!!!!!"  ::  Ben oui, il ne faut jamais passer derrière moi dans un magasin  ::   Le type plié en deux avait répondu à l'autre "ben, je ne peux pas l'empêcher d'acheter ce qu'elle veut"  ::  J'ai dit que nous étions au moins deux à ne pas être recyclés et à préférer les cassettes aux DVD  :: 

Troisième Colruyt : rayon bien fourni et razzia sur les boîtes de haricots... plus jus de fruit + packs d'eau + plein de trucs lourds : la voiture était pleine comme un oeuf, je ne savais plus où mettre mes achats. Dans le magasin, je fais la connaissance d'un couple ami des bêtes... on taille une bavette, on se retrouve à la caisse et puis aux voitures... où je me rends compte que j'ai perdu mon trousseau de clés... sous une pluie battante  ::   Heureusement j'avais pris ma veste (vu le vent glacial et la pluie) où se trouvait mon double des clés de voiture mais pas de la maison !!! Je charge tant bien que mal la titine et je galope à la caisse en criant "j'ai perdu mon trousseau de clés"... à force de jacasser chiens/chats avec les autres, j'ai dû le déposer au moment de payer : il était là  ::  !

Rebelotte : décharger la voiture et remplir la maison.... il y a des haricots PARTOUT, des packs d'eau PARTOUT, y compris dans la salle à manger qui vient de subir une cure de jouvence de rangements... On circule à peine dans la maison : j'espère que mes invitées (c'est ma semaine annuelle d'invitations...) comprendront le noeud du problème : il fallait que je fasse le très gros ravitaillement sous peine de devoir faire des km à pied, chargée comme un baudet ! Enfin, les petits ne mourront pas de faim, ça c'est sûr  :: 

Donc une journée partagée entre les fous-rires et l'amertume.... comme on dit : on ne choisit pas sa famille mais on choisit ses amis...... Mais bon, j'ai eu de gros fous-rires avec Maman qui m'imaginait très bien faire la tournée des grands Ducs... c'est-à-dire le Colruyt et autres grandes surfaces  ::  

Je suis cassée de partout, surtout que de grand matin mon nerf "chiatique" me tiraillait la fesse gauche et que ma journée n'a rien arrangé...  ::   ::  

Bien sûr, je ressens une très grande angoisse au cas où un des jumeaux avait un malaise pendant les travaux : je ne sais vraiment pas comment je pourrais faire.... Le premier tronçon a été commencé il y a 4 mois et est trèèèèèèèès loin d'être terminé. J'espère que d'ici Noël on pourra accéder à ma maison en voiture....

Très gros progrès d'Aladine : d'habitude, elle refusait de manger sa gamelle quand Maman était dans la véranda et la semaine dernière.... ben oui, elle a mangé malgré la présence de Maman  ::   Quelques jours plus tard, quand Maman est venue, elle était assise dans son studio et ne s'est pas aplatie... même quand Maman l'a caressée sur la tête : re-  ::   La miss refusait depuis toujours de prendre son dentastick, je devais le déposer dans sa gamelle : maintenant elle le prend dans ma main, ça aussi c'est un progrès ! Elle devient délurée la petite !

Le reste de la meute va bien, pas trop de bêtises en ce moment mais je ne le dis pas trop fort  ::  

A bientôt  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

De tout coeur avec toi pour les "jumeaux"
Et les progrès d'Aladine doivent te remonter le moral et tu en as besoin en ce moment
Bonne signature ce matin et à plus

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour les fans 
www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/349783355.htm?ca=21_s
c est pas croyable pt bout

----------


## cassie60

:: heureuse d'avoir des nouvelles de la meute, en espérant que le petit pére d'IGLOO va aller mieux ainsi que chinook
Petite aladine veille sur sa moman en lui remontant le moral grace à ses progrés :: 
Bonne signature pour la maison  
 :: a toi , caresses à toute la meute

----------


## breton67

pour ne pas oublier Fabie ,qu il est beau ce bébé  :: cedé comme un vieux drap qui ne servirait plus  :: 
Régine bon sang tu as de la santé  :: j ai le dos en marmelade rien que d imaginer le poids des chariots et surtout le rangement j éspere seuleument que tu n as pas tropde marches a monter pour ranger toutes ces courses 
je donnerais cher pour etre une petite souris histoire de voir la tete des clients qui se retrouvent avec un rayon vide lorsque tu es passée avant eux  :: 
c est comme ATTILA dont on disait là ou il passe rien ne repousse plus  :: 
je suis heureuse que l état de tes loulous se stabilise ne serait ce qu un peu ,satané train arriere j ai un battement de coeur qui rate a chaque fois que mon Lutin essaye de se lever , une fois qu il est debout il trotte mais s il veut manger je suis obligée de lui mettre un  tapis sous ses pattes arrieres , sinon il fait le grand écart  :: 
 ::  :: pour le mauvais moment , j ai comme l impression qu en ce moment nous avons un peu les memes problemes , je te fais un mail ce soir 
ta petite fete annuelle he bien je l attends avec impatience en ésperant qu on aura droit a quel histoires savoureuses

----------


## Chinooka

Un tout petit mot avant d'aller dormir parce que demain, le clairon sonnera tôt pour tout préparer pour le big déjeûner !

Aladine n'arrête plus de gonfler les joues, l'air de dire "quand ça va arrêter tout ce monde qui vient perturber mon petit quotidien"  ::   Demain ce sera encore pire...

Elle a quand même mangé alors qu'il y avait deux intruses dans la véranda, je trouve que c'est un fameux progrès !

Ce soir on a commencé les préparatifs pour demain, on en a même oublié de dîner !!!

Les jumeaux ont fait la fête, une de mes invitées me dit qu'Igloo a encore envie de vivre : il fait encore la fête quand quelqu'un arrive et il a toujours l'appétit vorace ! Mais c'est sûr que son état impressionne quand on ne l'a plus vu depuis longtemps... J'ai l'impression qu'il ne fera plus long feu mais tant qu'il garde le moral et qu'il ne souffre pas...

Il y a encore beaucoup à faire au réveil donc je vous dis à la prochaine !

----------


## Chinooka

Teuleu est arrivée hier midi, nous avons déjà passé des moments super !!!!

Ce midi, grosse réunion de nanas autour des pierrades ! Quel moment fabuleux !!!

Les chiens que je voyais insupportables pendant toute la journée, ont été IMPECCABLES !!!! Je suis très fière d'eux  ::  

Igloo était très fatigué... il était beaucoup moins bien que hier, j'ai cru qu'il ne survivrait pas.... Son coeur battait très fort et il s'effondrait de l'arrière-train.... Ce soir ça va, on verra demain.

Françoise (F Et F) qui m'avait covoituré Aladine est venue avec sa soeur (encore plus fondue des chiens que moi  ::  ), on a bien rigolé !

Les prochaines nouvelles plus tard !!!

----------


## breton67

Régine ,je crois qu il en est de meme pour les loulous que pour l humain  un jour on pete la forme et on a tendance a en faire un peu trop et le lendemain on a besoin de récuperer 
??????????plus fondue que toi ? :: pas possible  :: 
amuse toi bien Régine tu en as bien besoin  ::  ::

----------


## anniec

::  Régine

----------


## inti

Ravie de savoir que tout se passe à merveille à Waterloo !

Je profite pour dire merci à chinooka !Une petite enveloppe bien garnie est arrivée ici pour nous aider à combler l’énorme trou du sauvetage de URUS !
L'enveloppe de Breton 67 est arrivée la semaine dernière !

Merci les filles ! ::

----------


## Chinooka

Inti, l'enveloppe est partie plus tard que je ne le voulais donc j'ai rajouté les intérêts de retard  ::  , je pensais que tu me passerais un savon mais c'est vraiment de très bon coeur que j'ai un peu participé au sauvetage de ton merveilleux Urus  ::  

Aladine n'a pas trop aimé cette journée avec plein de monde ! Mais elle a rattrapé le temps perdu à chaque fois que nous étions toutes dans la salle à manger !

F ET F et sa soeur ont fait office d'équipe de choc d'assistances véto : ils sont tous passés au grand nettoyage des oreilles, sauf Igloo qui n'était pas trop bien, dont le coeur battait la chamade très fort en plus d'un état général beaucoup moins bon que la veille, donc il y a échappé !

Que dire d'une telle journée.... j'avais invité des copines de tous horizons qui se sont retrouvées et dont j'ignorais totalement qu'elles se connaissaient ! : deux d'entre elles qui ont travaillé ensemble au début des années 2000 ! une autre qui connaissait la belle-soeur d'une autre ! Une ambiance géniale, une pierrade (la plus grande) qui a rendu l'âme en plein repas... heureusement que j'avais encore une raclette qui a très bien fait office de grill !

Mon amie avait apporté son exemplaire du livre qu'elle a entièrement illustré (dont je vous avais parlé avant) et heureusement qu'elle l'avait parce que tous les exemplaires que j'avais commandés ne sont jamais arrivés..... : toutes les filles ont été emballées et j'ai plein de commandes !!! En plus, celles qui étaient présentes ont eu plein d'explications sur les dessins et les textes, elles sont tombées amoureuses du livre ! Il y a quelques soucis pour le commande sur Amazone... j'y reviendrai quand il sera disponible parce que ce livre est tout simplement GENIAL  ::  

Je vous laisse, demain à 11 h, on va montrer la nouvelle maison à notre amie française (du forum) qui nous a fait l'amitié de venir passer quelques jours !  Ensuite on pensait aller manger des moules mais.... vous me connaissez, il reste plein de trucs à manger !!!! On pourrait recommencer une pierrade demain avec 20/30 personnes : il y aurait encore assez  ::  

Bisous à toutes !

----------


## armance

quel dommage que j'habite si loin ...j'aurais pu vous aider à finir les restes!! Les chiens vont s'en charger non?!
bises

----------


## poppo

J'ai bien pensé à toi et les autres filles Régine,ravie que ce repas gargantuesque  :: s'est si bien passé!
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oh les filles... comme d'hab des étoiles plein les yeux, l'impression d'avoir passé de longues vacances tellement le temps a été occupé : une journée dure une semaine mais passe si vite en même temps tellement tout est merveilleux ! Bref, que du bonheur d'avoir reçu Teuleu chez moi pour la troisième fois. Les autres n'ont pas pu venir pour raisons personnelles, je le comprends mais elles ont raté un grand moment !

Je donnerai les détails plus tard parce que : couchées tard, levées.... tôt.... enfin pas tout le monde  ::   Donc pas beaucoup de sommeil mais des moments remplis de joie, de rires et de rencontres !

Teuleu a eu la toute grosse primeur : visiter la nouvelle maison de Maman en avant-première ! En dehors de Maman et moi, c'était la première à visiter le bijou !!! et elle a donné sa pleine approbation  :: 

Maman adore Nath qui adore Maman... que demander de plus  ::  

Vous avez dû comprendre que c'est Teuleu qui a réalisé le livre dont je parlais plus haut. Elle m'a fait une adorable dédicace dans son propre exemplaire : un trésor que je garderai jusqu'à la fin de ma vie  ::   Mes invitées de vendredi midi ont vu l'exemplaire et ont été toutes passionnées ! Surtout que Teuleu a pu expliquer les textes qui accompagnent ses magnifiques dessins !

F ET F m'envoie un mail le soir pour me remercier de la bonne journée et me dit... n'oublie pas de me prévenir quand tu auras les livres de ton amie : on trépigne d'impatience  ::  

Mais alors les oreilles... je n'ai jamais vu ça  ::  D'habitude, c'est Sirev59 qui s'y attaque, mais elle n'a pas pu venir malheureusement, ce que j'ai parfaitement compris ! Donc l'équipe de choc (F ET F et sa soeur) est arrivée et personne n'a eu le temps de se retourner... surtout la meute qui est passée au grand nettoyage des oreilles avant d'avoir pu dire ouf  ::  Ils y sont tous passés, sauf Igloo qui n'était pas bien ce jour-là... j'ai même craint le pire... Samedi, après une bonne nuit il allait un peu mieux mais aujourd'hui, ce n'était pas fameux  ::   Je téléphone à ma véto demain pour des remèdes palliatifs...

J'ai profité de ce qu'il y avait une dizaine d'amoureuses... fondues des animaux... pour leur demander leur avis : selon l'unanimité, Igloo a encore envie de vivre : il fait la fête (comme il peut vu sa faiblesse), il dévore et manifeste un grand enthousiasme pour la gamelle mais son arrière-train faiblit de plus en plus. Tout à l'heure, il essayait de se retourner après être allé boire, il s'est presque cassé la figure...

Mon amie Vanda (qui était là) a un Weimar qui aura 15 ans fin octobre : elle m'a dit qu'Igloo était beaucoup plus maigre que le sien. Même par rapport à Chinook, il y a une grande différence. Igloo ressemble à ces chiens maltraités qui n'ont plus été nourris depuis plusieurs semaines.... Teuleu peut vous confirmer qu'il reçoit de très grosses gamelles matin et soir ! Mais il arrive en fin de parcours... je ne pense pas qu'il restera encore longtemps avec moi  ::  

Donc un mélange d'inquiétude et de tristesse pour mon vieux bébé et de joie de revoir ma petite Teuleu, tellement gentille et charmante ! Un vrai rayon de soleil pendant 4 jours... parce que la météo s'y est mise aussi : on n'a pas eu le temps dégueu/mitigé annoncé par la météo : on a eu du beau temps ! J'ai déposé Teuleu à l'aéroport à 16 h, le temps qu'elle passe le premier contrôle et que j'aille à ma voiture : il est tombé des cordes pendant 3/4 d'heure, les essuie-glaces à grande vitesse ne suffisaient pas !!! C'est vraiment à croire que le ciel pleurait le départ de Teuleu ! Par contre, à Waterloo : quelques gouttes en fin d'après-midi.

Je ne cache pas que je suis fatiguée... comme d'hab et je pense que Teuleu doit l'être aussi !!! Je vois mes amies Rescue françaises tellement rarement que je veux profiter de chaque instant et un max, donc... on se couche très tard, on se lève relativement tôt et il faut récupérer ensuite  ::   Mais une qui m'épate à chaque fois, c'est Maman : elle a 20 ans de plus que moi et elle tient mieux le coup  ::  Vraiment elle m'épate !!!

Un mal de dos a failli me bloquer complètement... là j'ai paniqué ! Un anti-douleur m'a fait du bien mais ne m'a pas guérie au moment même : pratique quand on prévoit de recevoir une dizaine de personnes !

Je pense que la meute aura à manger pendant un moment avec les restes.... je n'arriverai jamais à tout terminer toute seule  ::  

Merci Teuleu pour ta visite, pour ton Amitié, pour ton merveilleux livre dont tu as fait les illustrations et dont tu m'as offert et dédicacé ton exemplaire de façon tellement adorable  ::  Merci pour toutes tes merveilleuses dédicaces que tu as faites ce matin avec tant de coeur et d'amitié pour les copines de vendredi et les autres à qui je veux offrir ce magnifique livre ! Merci pour ta présence pendant ces quatre jours et ton Amitié qui nous a fait tant de bien à Maman et moi. Merci pour tout !!!!!

Il y aura des photos mais je dois les réduire... Vous verrez qu'Aladine, Satine, Scarlett et Capucine envahissent mon espace vital sur le clic-clac  ::  Aladine a joué au chien de garde ce matin... Teuleu allant à la salle à manger pour terminer les dédicaces, elle s'est penchée par-dessus la paroi de douche pour photographier mon grabat : Aladine s'est rebellée et a donné de la voix, elle qui reste toujours coincée dans le fond de son studio quand il y a du monde  ::  Il est vrai qu'il fallait protéger sa môman de l'"ennemie", de l'"intruse"  ::   Les photos viendront !

Super, me revoilà requinquée comme après chaque visite de mes amies françaises : un vrai bol d'air !!! Mais bon, je me prépare à des moments douloureux très prochainement avec les jumeaux... mais c'est la vie : des hauts et des bas...

 ::

----------


## siju

Un petit coucou matinal Chinooka (je ne peux pas faire mieux, le reste des journées est très occupé !). Je suis heureuse pour toi, on sent que tu as passé des moments supers ! C'est la preuve que des amitiés virtuelles peuvent se concrétiser dans la vie réelle !
En parlant d'équipe de choc, je pense que vous formez un duo d'enfer ta maman et toi  ::  dommage que je sois si loin ... j'irais bien aussi faire un tout du côté de Waterloo.
Je te fais de gros bisous et plein de câlins aux loulous.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Chinooka comme on te sent heureuse Teuleu, je la "voyais" bien souvent sur Rescue et dernièrement je me disais qu'elle venait moins souvent Elle devait être à l'écriture de son livre ::  que je commanderai si c'est possible
Deux petites citations sur l'amitié qui est un bien précieux
"L'amitié authentique est un trésor de très grande valeur qui ne peut se trouver le long des routes pr hasard"
et aussi
"L'amour est à la portée de tous, mais l'amitié est l'épreuve du coeur"
Aladine semble bien montrer qu'elle existe Scarlett me semble plus calme ou je me trompe
Pour ton petit Igloo je vois que tu te prépares à l'inévitable et tes autres compagnons, ta maman et tes amis seront là pour t'aider dans ces moments
Mais pour l'instant continues de le chouchouter comme tu le fais
Un clin d'oeil Chinooka car je sais que tu as eu un setter irlandais dans ta jeunesse Regarde Pandora comme elle est belle cette mamy setter
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/nouveau.html

Bonne journée à toi la tête pleine de bons moments ::

----------


## cassie60

::  Regine repos bien merité 
Caresses et calins à ta meute, une pensée plus particuliére pour Igloo et Chinooka

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Un mot d'ordre : REPOS REPOS REPOS.... des étoiles de souvenirs précieux plein la tête..............
En prévision du grand chambardement dans la jolie maison....  caressous aux toutous qui sont quand même très sages, non ????_

----------


## poppo

Rêve Régine de ces moments inoubliables :: , elles t'aideront à passer les durs moments qui vont malheureusement venir... :: 

La vie est faite ainsi, des moments de pur bonheur et de lumière et des moments sombres et noires.....mais il y a toujours une petite lueur au fond du chemin sombre qui fait qu'on s'en sort.... ::

----------


## teuleu

Bonjour les filles ,  un petit coucou  aprés un séjour de rêve vous vous en doutez. Celles qui ont déjà mis un orteil à Waterloo me comprendront , c'est le paradis  :  des chiens partout et un accueil tellement  gentil.  Régine a un sens de l'hospitalité  qui fait que l'on se sent immédiatement à l'aise et que l'on fait le plein d'ondes positives et d'amitié. Sa maman est  une personne extraordinaire et puis c'est  grace à elle que nous avons NOTRE Régine .
 On ne peut qu'être touché par l'apparence d'Igloo qui accuse ses 99 ans mais il a toujours cette petite lueur coquine dans l'oeil qui prouve bien que l'envie de vivre est encore là. Certes lui et Chinook sont moins rapides pour chaparder sur la table mais il faut quand même faire attention. 
Aladine est d'une grande discrétion , on l'oublierait presque mais lorsque j'ai voulu prendre une photo de Régine dans son lit avec sa meute , toute timide qu'elle est elle aurait bien défendu sa môman contre la paparazi.
Mes préférés sont toujours Titi ::  et Capucine  ::  même si elle beugle comme un phoque  .Satine quant à elle est en pleine mutation "kangourou" et Scarlett avec ses yeux de biche ne trompe personne.
Je suis ravie d'avoir rencontré "en vrai " Fet F et sa soeur et c'est un grand plaisir de revoir à chaque visite les amies Belges de Régine  que j'apprécie beaucoup.
Je viens moins sur Rescue , les déménagements successifs m'ont un peu découragée et  j'ai du mal avec la nouvelle version . A propos de déménagements la future maison de la maman de Régine est super sympa ,  claire, pratique et jolie.
bises à toutes , je vais me reposer  ::

----------


## Daysie433

oh à vous lire les filles vous en avez de la chance de connaître en vrai "chinooka et sa meute de waterloo" et sa maman

contente de savoir que tout à été parfait, convivial et marrant sans aucun doute, comme toujours

gros bisous chinooka à toi, ta maman et ta meute  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Teuleu, merci pour ton très gentil mot  ::  

En plus du fait que nous avons passé un très bon moment, Teuleu est venue pile au bon moment : depuis aujourd'hui il fait gris, frais, venteux et maintenant il tombe des cordes ! En plus.... nous rigolions de ma voisine en face qui avait mis un escabeau pour sortir de chez elle parce que le trottoir était inexistant et qu'il fallait sauter dans le vide avant de rejoindre la chaussée : c'est pareil chez moi depuis ce matin  ::   J'imagine parfaitement ce que ça aurait donné avec Maman, Teuleu et toutes les copines qui sont venues vendredi... les ouvriers auraient dû jouer les porteurs ::  Enfin, je suppose que ça ne les aurait pas trop dérangés, surtout celui qui connaissait la région de Teuleu comme sa poche, un grand connaisseur de bon vin qui n'aurait pas dit non si on l'avait invité   ::  

Voici le chantier d'en face vu de la chambre de Teuleu :





Parfois on a l'impression que l'engin va s'inviter dans la maison  ::  



Le strapontin pour sortir de chez soi  ::  



Je vais réduire d'autres photos mais il faut aussi que je surveille mes cuissons pour la meute, ce n'est pas parce que la Môman a fait la java pendant 4 jours qu'il faut oublier les choses sérieuses, la meute veille au grain   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Dimanche matin, il y a eu une paparazzi dans la maison qui voulait vous montrer à quoi ressemblent mes nuits mais surtout mes réveils...

Les nuits c'est comme ça, sauf qu'Aladine est allongée contre moi. Là, elle surveillait la paparazzi et même bruyamment !



Satine est cachée par Scarlett, sous la couette :



Les réveils c'est comme ça... "on" a décidé que c'était l'heure de la gamelle donc "on" joue au trampoline sur moi  ::   Derrière ma tête, on voit la Reine-Mère sur son trône personnel : quand un intrus ose l'occuper, elle se débrouille pour le faire descendre non mais... on est la douairière ou on ne l'est pas  ::  





Capucine me tanne et gratte jusqu'à ce que je me lève !



Deux très jolis stands au marché du dimanche à Waterloo :





Et le marchand de caricoles : les caricoles sont les gros escargots de mer, c'est très populaire à Bruxelles entre autres à la foire du Midi (où nous n'avons pas eu le temps d'aller). On ne regarde pas mes kgs superflus... je ne devais pas être sur la photo  ::  :

----------


## cassie60

chinooka que du plaisir de voir tes superbes photos
Cassie qui est mon avatar à la meme manie que capucine elle gratte ma tete jusqu à tant que je me léve ce que je n apprecie pas toujours le reveil j aimais prendre mon temps dorenavent fini entre les concerts de cris loup et le grattage matinal ,moi je :: et eux Pffffffffffffff rien à faire  :: de plus belle
a nos loulous si nous ne les avions pas quelle tristesse si meme parfois il m arrive de les maudire je les aime comme toi Chinooka et je comprends ta crainte moi j ai un vieux de 19 ans qui a decliné d un seul coup à 15 ans puis il a repris du poils de la bete avec des hauts et des bas

----------


## Chinooka

Le matin, ils sont infernaux et comme il faut que j'avale mon premier capuccino avant d'émerger..... je les découperais en rondelles  ::  

C'est très beau un sursis de 4 ans !!! Je ne vois pas Igloo en faire autant mais pour le moment il profite de la vie. Vendredi il y a eu beaucoup de remue-ménage, il voulait participer comme les autres et l'arrière-train ne suivait pas. Ayant vu un tableau avec l'équivalence en âge humain, ils ont eu 99 ans vendredi puisqu'ils avaient 14 ans 1/2 tout juste !!!

Le mérite des photos revient à Teuleu, d'habitude j'ai le numérique greffé à la main mais je ne le retrouvais plus... il était dans le fond de mon sac à main, retrouvé aujourd'hui !

----------


## vmmiss

extra de partager toutes ces photos sympa  :Smile:  mais comment tu fais pour dormir avec tous ces loulous sur ton lit ??

----------


## Chinooka

vmmiss, j'arrive à dormir mais le matin je me lève comme une petite vieille et j'ai mal partout  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

mais comment tu fais pour dormir avec tous ces loulous sur ton lit ?? 
 ben tu te fais toute petite , et tu te leves toute courbaturée , j ai loupé un truc ou quoi c est qui la beauté blanche et caramel , ??SCARLETT, ,,,????? SONT BEAUX TES LONGUES NOREILLES , pour les travaux pourraient prevoir des planches  pour sortir , putain le pt tabouret blanc our sortir  """ le casse gueule" garanti bises 
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

chinooka fait comme nous toutes mais pour elle ce sont de grands gabarits  :: 

quand nous allons nous coucher, on fait comme le serpent, on se tord pour se mettre entre nos loulous  ::  et le matin on se lève toute courbaturée  :: 

à une époque je dormais avec mes 5 canichous, pas besoin de chauffage l'hiver, une couverture de petits frisés ça tient chaud  :: et c'est gratuit et pas polluant du tout et en plus on a la sono avec leurs ronflements  ::

----------


## breton67

quelle désolation devant chez toi Régine c est a vous dégoutter de sortir le nez  :: 
mais je crois que dans la maison avec toute cette animation il fait bon vivre 
j envie celles qui ont la chance te te rencontrer ::  par contre avec autant de chiens que toi sur mon lit j ai quand meme plus de place vu qu ils sont d une taille moindre  :: mais quand il s agit de me virer et qu ils arrivent a toute blinde aieeeeeeeee
 :: ils ne font pas dans le raffiné 
un  :: a la photographe on a l impression d etre sous la couette  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles !

Tout d'abord les jumeaux : Igloo a bien récupéré de sa grosse fatigue de vendredi dernier quand toutes les copines sont venues. Il a voulu faire comme les autres, faire la fête à tout le monde sans réaliser qu'il n'avait plus la même force que les autres ! J'avoue que j'ai cru qu'il ne terminerait pas la journée, Teuleu et Françoise (F ET F) pourront vous le confirmer ainsi que mes autres invitées. Samedi ça allait un peu mieux après une bonne nuit de sommeil et dimanche il avait récupéré.

Mais là, je me demande s'il ne perd pas un peu la tête depuis hier : il est toujours le premier à la porte pour réclamer la gamelle. Je donne la gamelle avec 10 minutes d'avance et ensuite..... il a continué à me tanner, à me soulever le bras comme il le fait avant la gamelle : avait-il oublié qu'il avait avalé 550 g juste avant ??? Mais alors, il était chi**** !

Ma voisine d'en face est passée en fin d'après-midi : dans l'enthousiasme général, la meute a bousculé Chinook qui est restée écartelée sur le sol  ::   Je ne peux plus m'absenter et laisser les jumeaux qui risquent de se retrouver dans une telle situation en attendant mon retour !!!!

La meute va bien. Je commence à regretter le temps où Aladine était timide............. elle devient très effrontée, très impertinente et je commence à devoir me fâcher !!!!!!! Qui aurait cru ça quand elle est arrivée  ::   Mais bon, Maman m'avait prévenue un jour où je chantais les louanges de la sagesse d'Aladine.... Maman m'avait dit "attends qu'elle se réveille celle-ci"  ::  Mais bon, elle est en pleine santé et a le poil bien brillant : demandez à Teuleu et F ET F !!!

Sinon, Maman commence à s'impatienter à l'idée de s'installer dans sa nouvelle maison..... alors là, je suis vraiment bluffée parce qu'autant je suis spontanée et impulsive, autant Maman est posée et calme : je pensais que j'aurais droit à des jérémiades parce qu'elle devait quitter son ancienne maison... Ce matin, elle voulait la clé de la nouvelle maison pour pouvoir déjà entreposer des caisses !!! Je lui ai dit que normalement ce n'était pas possible avant la signature de l'acte définitif, elle s'obstinait et a eu la réponse de la proprio actuelle : il faut attendre la signature de l'acte...  ::  

Je veux bien que je lui ai trouvé THE maison IDEALE, Teuleu vous l'a confirmé... elle qui a eu la primeur de voir la nouvelle maison en premier après Maman et moi et avant tout le monde !!! Mais bon....... il y a le tri, les caisses et le déménagement à faire avant  :: 

Encore ce soir, j'ai eu confirmation qu'il valait mieux que je ne m'en mêle pas à part récupérer mes poupées, mes peluches et mes jouets de mon enfance qui se trouvent tous au grenier !!! Mais c'est devenu des antiquités tout ça : plus de 50 ans !!! J'ai proposé à mon filleul qui a 4 enfants en bas-âge de récupérer mon vieux théâtre et toutes les marionnettes... apparemment il ne se précipite pas sur THE bonne affaire  ::  

A part ça, je vous avais parlé du livre illustré par notre artiste Teuleu : j'attends toujours les 23 livres commandés et payés ainsi que le Zylkène payé pour moitié... Ce serait THE bonne affaire que le colis se soit perdu en cours de route : vu ce que j'ai payé, le robinet pour les dons serait fermé pour au moins un an !!!!!

J'avoue que je ne décolère pas ! Un des livres commandés était prévu comme cadeau d'anniversaire pour Maman lundi (81 ans) : ben elle ne l'aura pas.........  ::  

Méfiez-vous des amitiés virtuelles, même après plusieurs années vous ne savez pas à qui vous avez à faire !!!!!!!! Au début des années 2000, sur un autre forum je me suis fait avoir : une soi-disant suicidaire qui avait un chat, isolée du monde sans ordi.............. enfin, il rendait l'âme ! Je lui ai offert un week-end à Waterloo, je lui ai acheté un PC + écran, tout le bazar installé par un ami informaticien plus un autre qui a passé des heures au téléphone (Belgique-France à ses frais). En prime j'ai invité les amis qui lui avaient fait un super ordi ainsi que leurs épouses et nous deux au resto chinois (sans regarder à la dépense bien sûr) ! La fille est rentrée dans sa banlieue (93), un des amis s'est farci le téléphone pour l'aider à tout installer et................ plus aucune nouvelle !!!! 

Donc je me suis déjà fait avoir comme une conne : maintenant c'est FINI et NI et NI ! C'est TERMINE ! Ne comptez plus sur moi pour des dons ou autres, j'ai mes oeuvres (qui se reconnaîtront... elles sont devenues très rares, hein ma fifille qui agit toujours dans l'ombre mais avec efficacité et qui sait que je parle d'elle : Charly, Françoise, Tendresse savent à qui je pense !) sinon basta ! 

Je continuerai à vous faire rire et vous tenir au courant de tout ce qui se passe parce que vous le méritez bien : toujours là pour les moments de rires mais aussi dans les coups durs ! Vous m'êtes toutes très précieuses parce que je vous sais à l'écoute  ::  

Attendez quelques semaines et vous allez pleurer de rire quand je vous raconterai le déménagement de Maman parce que ça ne va pas être triste du tout, du tout, du tout  ::  Celles qui ont du temps à perdre et qui veulent venir aider sont les bienvenues : couvert et gîte offerts bien sûr, on aura deux pied-à-terre à 400 m de distance à Waterloo : un avec une meute et l'autre sans poilus  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> attendez quelques semaines et vous allez pleurer de rire quand je vous  raconterai le déménagement de Maman parce que ça ne va pas être triste  du tout, du tout, du tout


 On n'imagine ::  Quel dommage j'aurais repris le boulot je ne pourrais pas venir aider 
j'ai toujours aimé "l'ambiance déménagement"
Pour le fait de te faire avoir tu es loin d'être la seule et parfois les personnes auxquelles on penserait le moins nous déçoivent
c'est sur que sur la longueur on sait à qui faire confiance Et quand je lis certains posts où c'est la guéguerre des assos voire pire.......
Enfin Aladine c'est "méfier vous de l'eau qui dort" :: mais bon c'est mieux de la voir ainsi
Caresses à tes jumeaux qui doivent être un peu bousculés par la jeunesse Fais leur de gros câlins
Pour ta maman c'est super, à son âge, qu'elle vive si bien un déménagement
je vous souhaite à toutes deux un EXCELLENT WE

----------


## breton67

heureuse pour Igloo chaque jour est un jour de gagné  :: 
Régine par contre pour cette histoire de livres j en suis écoeurée 
j éspere ,mais vraiment que c est un malentendu?  un retard , sinon ce serait minable 
 :: il doit bien y avoir une preuve d un colis envoyé ?sinon cela peut aller loin 
je suis un peu insouciante aussi et( fais confiance facilement mais si je m a perçois que je me suis fait avoir , preuves en main je vais au bout , chacun son  du  ce n est que *normal et sinon c est dégueu 
*J éspere  Régine que tres vite tu pourras aider tous ceux  a qui tu tends la main car alors cette histoire serait réglée dans le bons sens 
nom d un chien pourquoi faut il que les gens déçoivent continuellement  :: non seuleument il y a perte mais si vraiment il ne s agit pas d une erreur bonjour la grosse peine sur le coeur  ::

----------


## poppo

Ravie de lire que Igloo a repris un peu de poil de la bête :: , costaud le papy!! :: 
Il se peu qu'il commence a "jojotter" un peu de la tête à son âge....tu lui donnes quelque chose? Ma véto m'a prescrit du candilat , cela oxygène le cerveau ( et aide a une meilleure circulation dans la moelle épinière) , 2 cp le soir en permanence.

Aladine..... ::  :: ta maman est clairvoyante :: 

Tes livres vont arriver, j'ai attendu un pacquet qui devait arriver en 5 jours ( pays-bas/ france) et il a mis 3 semaines!!!!!, ma belle mère vient juste de le recevoir :: 

Concernant les gens......que dire......des déceptions on les a toutes connues et nous en connaitront certainement encore......l'humain est pourri, contrairement aux animaux....
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Tellement déçue hier que j'avoue que j'ai pété un câble et vous présente mes excuses, surtout à l'intéressée. Mais ayant changé d'adresse mail et s'étant mise en indisponibilité pour plus d'un mois... du moins envers moi ! oui, j'ai tout vu en noir. Il ne faudrait pas inverser les rôles, ce n'est pas moi qui ai annulé la rencontre 48 h avant la date........ Je n'ai pas eu le moindre mot d'excuse ou de regret, au contraire je passe pour la méchante et les deux qui se sont désistées pour les victimes... Il ne faudrait pas prendre ma maison pour un hôtel où on peut annuler sa chambre à la dernière minute. Mais soit, c'est comme ça. Le sujet est clos définitivement, le chapitre est terminé, on ne m'y reprendra plus du moins pour ce groupe-là.

L'ayant contactée par le seul moyen que j'avais de la toucher pour lui dire que le colis n'était toujours pas arrivé, j'ai eu la confirmation que le colis est arrivé à Waterloo le 3 août... c'est mon bureau de poste qui va entendre parler du pays !!! Il ne faut pas une semaine et plus pour arriver du centre de la ville jusque chez moi (5 km maxi !)   ::  

Sinon il a fait très beau et chaud (moins que dans le Sud mais quand même) mais heureusement les jumeaux ne souffrent pas de la chaleur apparemment. J'ai tondu la brousse de mon jardin en fin de journée, ils m'ont accompagnée tout du long, Igloo se positionnant de préférence devant la tondeuse avec un air buté, l'air de dire "essaie de me faire bouger  ::  ".

J'ai une terrible invasion de mouches comme l'année dernière, je n'avais jamais eu ça avant. Je fais la chasse avec ma raquette électronique (les meilleures tenniswoman de Roland Garros n'auront qu'à bien se tenir l'année prochaine tellement je m'entraîne  ::  ), j'ai trois lampes ultra-violettes allumées en permanence (cuisine, véranda, salon : quelques membres de la meute détestent ça) et des rubans collants : rien n'y fait ! Il y en a de toutes tailles, même des grosses comme des abeilles, je n'ai jamais vu ça  ::  Je vais faire mettre des moustiquaires (du style des rideaux dans le midi mais en toile de moustiquaire) et l'année prochaine, elles seront en place dès le printemps. En attendant, il y a toutes celles qui sont déjà à l'intérieur et qui me cochonnent les murs, les meubles, les écrans télé et ordi et même mes vêtements !!! Elles piquent en prime ! Je ne veux pas les asperger avec des produits qui seraient nocifs pour la meute... je crois que la chasse va m'occuper jusqu'à la fin de l'été  ::  

 ::

----------


## jaspée

je suis tous les posts en rigolant de bon coeur aux facéties de ta meute chinooka, je ne sais meme pas quoi répondre devant tant de bonne volonté (de ta part) et de volonté délibéré (d'autre part) de mettre les choses en scène de cette facon !!...   t'as une sacrée meute de morpions qu'hésitent pas à te pietiner pour te faire sortir du lit... alors qu'ils sont tous vautrés dans ton clic clac pour la nuit !!  :: 
je rigole car je n'ai que 2 razmots sur les pieds... qui me servent de bouillotte d'ailleurs... et mon gros qui préfère son gros coussin par terre... mais à coté du lit !!  :: 
sacré chinooka... mon coeur vous accompagne du coté de Waterloo... meme si ces pauvres rues ressemblent effectivement à l'après guerre !!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pour le chantier, ce n'est pas pour rien que Waterloo est un ancien champ de bataille  ::  

Mais j'avoue qu'ils ont bien travaillé cette semaine : ils ont remblayé et aplani la tranchée de l'autre côté de la rue, ils ont creusé la tranchée devant chez moi puis remblayé et aplani chez nous aussi : du beau boulot  ::  Ils doivent poser les klinkers et ça, ça fait une belle poussière, je frémis d'avance...

Mais... contrairement à en face, j'avais un trottoir comme un boulevard : il est réduit à la portion congrue  ::  Il sera difficile de se croiser, je suppose qu'ils ont quand même prévu de pouvoir passer avec une poussette d'enfant... Les voitures pourront se croiser plus facilement, les rétroviseurs souffriront moins (quoique !) mais les piétons ??? En plus, après ma voisine, le trottoir s'élargit comme un boulevard : il paraît que c'est pour réduire la vitesse... ce que je vois surtout c'est que ça va faire un entonnoir et qu'il va encore y avoir de belles bagarres pour pouvoir passer avant celui qui arrive en face  ::   Comme il y a beaucoup de circulation dans ma rue à cause de la gare qui est tout près, je n'ose pas penser aux heures de pointe  ::  

Mais bon, EUX ils savent donc tout va bien  ::   Inutile de vous dire ce que je vais inscrire sur le bulletin de vote des prochaines élections communales en octobre : un mot en 5 lettres...    ::

----------


## breton67

heureuse pour toi Régine que l épisode du livre soit eclairci j aurais paniquée moi aussi :chat échaudé...........
zont intéret a mettre un casque au bureau de poste  :: quand aux mouches j y fait une allergie j ai un carton a portée de main ou j ai mis d anciennes serviettes ,il y a longtemps lorsque l on se mariait on avait droit a la nappe de 12 couverts d un beau damassé blanc , qu on ne sortait *jamais* du coup mes serviettes recouvrent le plus petit aliment  :: la raquette non je raterais un ballon de foot si je jouais avec au ping pong :: 
on va attendre le déménagement de ta maman, maintenant  ::  je parie qu on ne va pas pleurer  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce n'est pas tellement à la cuisine que j'ai l'invasion de mouches... là je comprendrais mais c'est dans la véranda et le salon !!! Je vois de quoi tu parles, à l'époque la future mariée recevait un "trousseau"  ::  

Quant au déménagement, je viens d'avoir une idée de génie  ::  : mon copain architecte connaît plein de monde à la police de Waterloo... de grands forts gaillards ! Pour les remercier de nous avoir aidées, on ferait la java le soir : une grande pierrade  ::   En plus, ils pourraient sympathiser avec ma meute... c'est toujours utile d'avoir des relations quand un Ducon quelconque porte plainte  ::   Bien sûr je rigole : on ne va pas prendre le risque de se faire traiter d'esclavagistes parce qu'on les fait travailler le week-end, juste pour une pierrade   ::  

A propos, je me suis réconciliée avec Ducon n° 3... enfin, ce n'est pas encore le grand amour...  ::   ::  Mais : cette semaine, j'étais sortie pour photographier l'avancement des travaux de mon trottoir, je discutais avec Ducon n° 1 et comme Ducon n° 3 sort avec sa commère dès qu'ils entendent une voix dans la rue, on a commencé à parler des travaux et la situation est rétablie. Le Ducon n° 2 partait ce week-end (ou lundi) en vacances avec sa petite famille... on va pouvoir respirer un peu pendant 15 jours  ::  J'ai vraiment un sentiment de liberté quand il n'est pas là, ça me fait des vacances à moi aussi   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

ta mère va pouvoir avoir son cadeau d'anniversaire, alors
Bon dimanche

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Pas bien compris le noeud à propos de l'envoi de livres....

Quant à nos déceptions sur l'être humain... j'ai encore eu une méga expérience hier... il y a des natures confiantes, respectueuses, hyper-naïves, donc inadaptées... (nous) et en face, les c.... les insensibles, les avec-oeillères, les "vides" etc.... 
que faire ??? le pire, c'est que perso, je ne sais pas prévoir ces comportements à ch.... !!!!!  désespérant à "mes âges"... c'est sans doute ça le plus vexant, DR FREUD, ... non ????  Mais malgré tout cela, je ne voudrais surtout pas leur ressembler !!!


Bref ! à propos de "tes" mouches et leurs ancêtres de l'an dernier, CHINOOKA, leurs tranchées ne pourraient-elles pas être l'explication ???
Tu devrais peut être t'informer auprès des voisins (autres que DUCON 1, 2 et 3 si possible !!!!) et si idem chez eux.... voir en mairie, service hygiène ????
c'est quand même malsain en ville ce genre de truc... et pas si anodin,  ou anecdotique que cela !!! malgré la saison d'été humide +++
premier argument qu'ils vont te sortir.... _  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Le noeud se situe au bureau de poste de Waterloo mais étant sans nouvelles de la personne qui pensait de son côté que le colis avait été livré, je me suis fait un film !

Ceci sera ma dernière explication et puis on passe à autre chose : celles qui m'ont déçue en se désistant en dernière minute pour le séjour chez moi ne perdent aucun mérite dans tout ce qu'elles font pour la PA, cela n'a rien à voir et elles sont tout à fait fiables dans ce domaine !!! C'est juste qu'il y a eu beaucoup de désinvolture à mon égard comme si ma maison était un hôtel où on pouvait annuler sa chambre au dernier moment. J'aurais dû prendre les choses avec le sourire mais non... j'aurais aimé un mot d'excuse ou de regret mais non... on m'a même dit qu'on ne se vexerait pas si je me vexais... Alors oui, je l'ai très mal pris. Il faut savoir que je vais au fond des choses et que je mets tout en oeuvre pour recevoir mes invités le mieux possible pour qu'ils se sentent comme chez eux et que tout se passe bien, je me réjouis des mois à l'avance et bardaf, moins de 48 h avant j'apprends que sur trois, deux ne viennent pas... Je me suis sentie considérée comme étant une quantité négligeable, comme une marionnette. Le pire c'est que c'est pratiquement moi la coupable, comme si c'était moi qui avais tout annulé moins de 48 h avant leur arrivée. J'ai sans doute eu tort de le prendre mal mais bon.... je n'ai pas cité de nom, je ne vais pas faire mon mea culpa non plus, ce serait le monde à l'envers   ::  

J'ai mis un grand papier sur ma boîte aux lettres pour demander au facteur de sonner quand il passe : la poste va devoir s'expliquer et il risque d'y avoir un gros orage sur Waterloo  ::  

Bon je vais appeler mon copain architecte, Maman est d'accord pour qu'il l'aide à faire des caisses... et peut-être qu'il pourra venir avec des copains forts gaillards comme je l'ai déjà dit, ce sera toujours ça de fait parce que jusqu'à présent, notre bricoleur (c'est connu, les hommes ça prend les initiatives parce que ça sait tout sur tout) a fait trois caisses... Maman ne sait pas ce qu'il y a mis donc elle va devoir les ouvrir : faire et défaire c'est toujours travailler mais on va essayer de limiter les dégâts parce que là, on n'est pas sorties de l'auberge, ça commence bien et ça promet pour la suite... elle n'est pas près d'arriver à Waterloo   ::

----------


## poppo

Napoléon a été vaincu à Waterloo.....est ce que Chinooka et sa maman y seront vaincus également.....??? ::   ::  ::  ::

----------


## breton67

alors là tu reves POPO  ::

----------


## hitchcock

.

----------


## jaspée

> alors là tu reves POPO


tu m'etonnes !!! là ou passe chinooka et sa meute... l'herbe ne repousse pas !!  ::

----------


## fabi37

Ma pauvre Régine,

Il ne faut pas profiter de ton grand coeur et tu as eu raison de te mettre en colère.
Comme tu dis tu vas passer à autre chose et tu as bien raison.
Tout cela pour te dire que je pense bien à toi.
caresses à ta meute

----------


## fabi37

J'espère de tout coeur pouvoir te rencontrer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## jaspée

moi je vote pour louer un minibus et route waterloo !! qui vient avec moi ??  ::

----------


## breton67

j arriveeeeeeeeeee  :: 
ah si je pouvais mais meme pas la peine d y penser vu que la meute doit suivre  :: et là misère bonjour les conneries 
il doit bien y avoir des betises  que la meute de Régine se ferait un plaisir d apprendre a mes anges  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> il doit bien y avoir des betises  que la meute de Régine se ferait un plaisir d apprendre a mes anges

----------


## hitchcock

Par les temps qui courent c'est le camion de déménagement et les biceps qu'il faut envoyer à Waterloo :: .

----------


## breton67

Marathonmann j adore la bestiole :: 
si Régine ne réponds pas c est qu  elle doit etre en train de retouner le bureau de poste ????

----------


## jaspée

oui, ou a reparer une des dernieres betises de sa meute... ou alors raz le cou dans les cartons de maman !  ::

----------


## hitchcock

Pour le bureau de poste, ils n'ont qu'à bien se tenir, Sherlock Holmes et le Dr Watson sont sur le coup.  ::

----------


## jaspée

en parlant de bureau de poste, j'ai le meme problème !! un colis que j'attends depuis une dizaine de jours.. serait en fait (d'après le suivi colissimo sur internet) au bureau de poste depuis le 6 aout !! je vais faire comme not' Régine... aller raler un p'tit !!  ::

----------


## hitchcock

Mr Colissimo a déjà reçu une réclamation officielle  mais il doit être à la plage.il est muet..Et ça peut venir d'un centre de distribution...Pas si simple...

----------


## Chinooka

Me voilà avec plein de choses à vous raconter mais la semaine a été assez chargée en tout genre...

Attendez un peu avant de venir avec les minibus, les mobil homes, etc......

Hier à 16h, pile devant chez moi :



Ce matin :







J'ai fait deux petits films au moment où il cassait tout pour que vous profitiez aussi du son qui m'a réveillée en fanfare ce matin... y'a pas de raisons pour que je ne partage pas les petits bonheurs de ma vie si tranquille  ::  

Entre le facteur, la poste et les poilus, quelques uns en ont pris pour leur grade cette semaine.

Tout d'abord le facteur : dimanche j'avais mis un grand papier sur ma boîte aux lettres "Bonjour Monsieur le Facteur, pourriez-vous sonner lors de votre passage, j'ai un souci avec un colis et je voudrais vous en parler, blablabla". Mon but était de lui remettre un papier avec toutes les références figurant sur le bordereau d'envoi, rien de plus... Etant au téléphone avec mon copain architecte (Pierre qui est bien organisé et qui a déménagé sa maman y'a pas longtemps) qui va aider Maman à faire ses caisses (du moins ce qu'on ne peux pas laisser aux déménageurs pro), je guettais le facteur de pied ferme sur le pas de ma porte mais de temps en temps j'étais obligée de fermer la porte une minute ou deux parce que je n'entendais plus Pierre. Communication terminée, je vois que j'ai du courrier ! Les ouvriers me disent que le facteur était reparti  ::  J'attrape mes clés et me voilà piquant un sprint (en sabots) : je demandais aux passants "vous avez vu le facteur ?" "oh oui mais il est déjà loin...."  ::  Fatalement : moi à pied et ne sachant plus courir et lui sur sa mobylette  ::  Bref, je vois un jeune bien loin devant moi et je hurle à pleins poumons tout en continuant à galoper "Hou hou, pouvez-vous appeler le facteur, je dois absolument lui parler" : et voilà le jeune bien sympa qui se met à courir lui aussi  ::   Bref, le facteur arrive ENFIN et je lui demande "vous n'avez pas vu le GRAND papier sur ma boîte ???  ::  " et lui "ben si mais je ne m'occupe pas des colis"... un ange passe............. et moi "je ne peux pas courir, je crève de mal au dos et à la hanche et vous me faites courir comme ça ???  ::  " : pas trop méchante quand même parce que j'avais encore besoin de lui  ::   Je lui explique que je voulais simplement lui remettre un papier qu'il pourrait déposer à son bureau de poste... il me dit qu'il passera chez moi après sa tournée, dans une heure... mouais : je l'attends toujours  ::   Il s'est excusé de m'avoir fait courir, je lui ai dit que pour la peine, il pourrait me ramener chez moi avec sa mobylette mais il n'y avait pas la place : il y a déjà une grosse malle sur son porte-bagage  :: 

Entretemps, je décide d'attaquer plus large et je téléphone à la poste. Après 5 bonnes minutes : "si vous voulez vous exprimer en français tapez 1, si vous voulez vous exprimer en flamand tapez 2", etc... pour l'anglais et l'allemand et peut-être d'autres langues, je ne suis pas allée jusque là : j'ai tapé 1. Ensuite : "si vous voulez signaler un changement d'adresse tapez 1, si vous voulez un renseignement sur un colis..." : là je saute sur le 2 rien qu'en entendant le mot colis   ::   Ensuite : "si vous voulez - j'ai oublié quoi - tapez 1, si vous voulez savoir où se trouve votre colis tapez 2" : je resaute sur le 2 et là : "veuillez patienter, nous prenons votre appel dans un instant"... puis la musiquette : je trépignais  ::  !!! Enfin, un charmant jeune homme s'occupe de moi et je lui raconte toute l'histoire : TOUT, il a pris note de TOUT ce qui se trouvait sur le bordereau d'envoi y compris le contenu : 23 livres + médicaments homéopathiques pour chien... là-dessus je lui dis "ce n'est pas de la drogue vous savez"  ::  " ... des fois qu'il leur prendrait la fantaisie de me rembourser le colis s'il s'était perdu définitivement... oui je crois encore au Père Noël  ::   Bref, il me donne un numéro de dossier que je mets précieusement à côté de mon bureau... (vous saurez la suite plus tard parce que le lendemain le n° avait disparu...), il me dit qu'il faudra une semaine : moi  ::  mais j'attends depuis 10 jours !!! Donc il a noté URGENT, valeur sentimentale (j'avais expliqué que c'était le livre de Teuleu en 23 exemplaires... il n'a pas dû en revenir : 23 x le même livre  ::   ::  ) en plus de la valeur du colis. Très sympa le jeune homme : on s'est remerciés mutuellement chaleureusement : lui pour ma patience et moi pour sa gentillesse  ::  

Le lendemain, mardi, mon aide-ménagère a une panne d'oreiller, ça arrive ! Donc pas de ravitaillement mais je n'en avais pas fait le mardi d'avant et ça commençait à être serré pour les gamelles maison. En fin de matinée je vais me ruiner à la pharmacie pour les jumeaux et là...  ::  : la chaussée au début de la rue qui était inexistante, il y avait un cratère de 1 mètre ! Je demande au chef de chantier quand il prévoit d'arriver devant chez moi... fin de semaine, début de semaine prochaine. DONC : je décide de quand même aller au ravitaillement. Je mets les jumeaux au salon (toujours peur de l'effet de meute si l'un d'eux faisait un malaise) et le reste de la troupe dans la véranda + jardin. Je ferme bien la paroi de douche coincée par le studio d'Aladine + deux tonnelets lourds de cassettes vidéos et je pars l'esprit en paix   ::  

... DEUX HEURES, je me suis absentée deux heures. Entretemps, un camion bloquait la petite rue pour récupérer tous les pavés et morceaux de macadam du premier tronçon... me voilà avec trois sacs congel à essayer de passer au milieu des gravats et des tas de graviers  ::   Je fais un deuxième voyage, pour le troisième : épuisée, j'entasse trois sacs sur le diable (facile à manoeuvrer...) et je me retrouve re-bloquée par le camion qui était parti vider son chargement puis revenu... Trop fatiguée pour rouspéter, j'allume une cigarette et j'attends  ::   Le conducteur du camion a eu pitié de moi : a porté le diable jusqu'à un endroit praticable et j'ai pu rentrer mes dernières courses... avant de découvrir le pire  ::  

A travers la porte vitrée entre la cuisine et la véranda, je vois le carnage : ils avaient ouvert la paroi de douche et TOUT foutu par terre, cassant une lampe à côté de mon bureau au passage  ::  Ils ont entendu parler du pays (tout le quartier aussi tellement j'ai gueulé  ::  ), ont tous pris l'air coupable et se sont réfugiés prudemment au jardin  ::    Evidemment... le n° du dossier de la poste s'était fait la malle  ::   J'ai dû regarder papier par papier et le ciel m'est témoin qu'il y en a un paquet... avant de le retrouver à la fin de la pile  ::  En attendant les jumeaux piaillaient au salon pour que je leur ouvre la porte et là...... bon, ce n'est pas de leur faute parce qu'ils n'arrivent plus à se retenir mais la surprise était de taille : une odeur...  ::  et des crottes dans lesquelles ils avaient bien pataugé et qu'ils avaient tartinées sur tout le carrelage du salon  ::   Je les ai sortis et puis j'ai refermé la porte en me demandant comment j'allais bien pouvoir nettoyer tout ça  ::  

Donc : les mollets encore meurtris par la course à pied de la veille + le dos en compote à cause du ravitaillement + le carnage dans la véranda et "ça"... c'était trop  ::   Il a bien fallu que je prenne mon courage à deux mains et j'ai sorti la grosse artillerie de la parfaite ménagère  ::   Inutile de vous dire que mercredi, j'étais exténuée et qu'à part des cuissons pour la meute, je n'ai RIEN foutu, les doigts de pied en éventail toute la journée !!!

Hier, jeudi... Mon aide-ménagère vient à la place du mardi manqué et je repars au ravitaillement avant que la chaussée ne soit démolie devant chez moi. Maman avait acheté 10 cartons de déménagement chez Carouf : 3 euros/pièce  ::  J'ai pris les choses en main et après consultation sur internet, j'ai trouvé des cartons en promo à moitié prix... vous me connaissez... j'en ai pris 90 (ma voiture était remplie à craquer) et j'ai encore eu une ristourne vu la quantité  ::   Je les amène chez Maman qui adore les bonnes affaires aussi, les chiens ne font pas des chats  ::  et qui m'a demandé d'en prendre 90 supplémentaires donc le type m'a vue revenir, on a dû aller dans sa réserve vu le nombre : j'avais ratiboisé son stock en magasin  ::  Ceux-là, je n'avais plus le temps de les apporter à Maman donc ils sont toujours dans la voiture, j'irai demain parce que Mr. Bricolage pourra surveiller la meute : il vient m'installer des moustiquaires... je n'en peux plus de cette invasion de mouches. Je profiterai de sa présence pour refaire du stock pour la meute parce que je ne pourrai plus faire de provisions avant un moment...

Voilà une semaine bien tranquille à Waterloo-morne-plaine  ::  D'ailleurs, c'est qui qui a dit que c'était morne à Waterloo ? il est vrai que Victor Hugo ne me connaissait pas et ne connaissait pas la meute pour oser dire une chose pareille  :: 

Bon, je vais découper les 6 kilos de poulet que j'ai cuits hier (ça fera du bien à mes mollets et à mon dos d'être au repos pendant une journée)... le poisson étant en super promo, demain je referai un "ratiboisage" en règle dans mon magasin préféré : mes congels vont exploser  ::  

Bonne journée !

----------


## breton67

nom de dieu Régine meme dans mes pires cauchemars.................j ai donné recemment lorsque mes chiens sont passés par la fenetre de la voiture , pour aller courir apres un gros dogue de Bordeaux. :: , j ai cru peter un plomb je ne" gérais plus rien . :: .............mais là elle a fait fort la meute  :: satanés salopiots je crois que dans ces cas là plus qu une envie étrangler l un apres l autre s assoeir et pleurer un bon coup :: 
vu l état de la route je crois que je prendrais le bus suivant  :: 
c est bien comme chez nous question séparation des taches les lettres pour un les colis pour l autre , surtout ne pas piquer le boulot aux copains  :: 
une consolation tu as pu te défouler un peu ça n aide pas mais evite d exploser  :: 
je relis et me marre a nouveau ah le bonheur .tapez 1 tapez étoile  ::  ::  :: 
morne plaine hahaha ,les voisins ont du se marrer ou alors se sont barricadés au cas ou tu leur tomberait dessus :: 
bon courage Régine et ne tourne pas le dos au poulet tant que la meute sera dans les parages ::

----------


## jaspée

ma pauvre Régine, je te plains de tout mon coeur mais je suis quand meme pliée de rire devant l'ecran !!  ::  y'a qu'a toi qu'il arrive des choses pareilles !! j'imagine la tête du facteur en te voyant galoper, les jambes raides, après lui !!  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

régine tu vas te calmer sinon tu ne vas pas tenir le coup :: Restes zen et les doigts de pieds en éventail!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MOUNINOX

_idem pour moi : émotion, compassion et éclat(S)de rire à répétition !!!!......._

----------


## vmmiss

c'est tellement bien raconté, on s'y croirait  ::  et ça nous fait bien rigoler, on avoue  :: 
bon quand même courage !

----------


## sirev59

quelle vie agitée régine !!!!
tu dois faire attention à ton petit coeur, tu ne le ménages pas !!!
tu peux toujours nous réserver une place au restau pour des moules
la pleine saison arrive !!

----------


## babou.7

Une brève réapparition, malheureusement, je ne sais plus où j'en étais, je n'ai pas tout lu, trop de pages mais j'ai parcouru, l'échappé de capote m'a fait mourir de rire. Chinooka quel talent ! Quand est-ce que tu vas voir un éditeur ?

Je vois que les jumeaux ont moins la forme...dur dur de les voir vieillir  :Frown: 

Ahah et Aladine qui se réveille !! Il faut sévir  :Big Grin: 

Bon, je vais essayer de trouver quelques photos de ta meute pcq beaucoup d'écrits mais je suis restée aux photos où tu avais barricadé ton plan de travail avec les packs d'eau, ça date !

J'ai pas tout compris pour les annulations de dernière minute mais moi invitée à Waterloo pour te voir et voir la meute à poils enfin de poilus, JAMAIS, je n'aurai annulé loooooooooooool

Des grosses bises à toi et à la meute, je vais rattraper un peu mon retard des aventures Chinookesques  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une brève réapparition, malheureusement, je ne sais plus où j'en étais, je n'ai pas tout lu, trop de pages mais j'ai parcouru, l'échappé de capote m'a fait mourir de rire. Chinooka quel talent ! Quand est-ce que tu vas voir un éditeur ?

Je vois que les jumeaux ont moins la forme...dur dur de les voir vieillir  :Frown: 

Ahah et Aladine qui se réveille !! Il faut sévir  :Big Grin: 

Bon, je vais essayer de trouver quelques photos de ta meute pcq beaucoup d'écrits mais je suis restée aux photos où tu avais barricadé ton plan de travail avec les packs d'eau, ça date !

J'ai pas tout compris pour les annulations de dernière minute mais moi invitée à Waterloo pour te voir et voir la meute à poils enfin de poilus, JAMAIS, je n'aurai annulé loooooooooooool

Des grosses bises à toi et à la meute, je vais rattraper un peu mon retard des aventures Chinookesques  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Comme partout, il fait torride aussi les centenaires se mettent au frais sous une serviette mouillée  ::  

Chinook la Reine Mère :



Igloo le papounet :



Et les deux : moins on en fait, mieux on se sent  ::

----------


## inti

Tu m'as donné une bonne idée ! :: 

Je vais faire pareil !

----------


## anniec

Très bonne idée, en effet  :: 
Ce soir, Orion (l'un de mes braques Allemands) a fait une crise d'épilepsie assez sérieuse. Le véto a dit de ne pas passer le voir mais d'attendre et vérifier comment il récupère. 
Il est âgé, et la chaleur a probablement causé ce problème. Là, il se repose, au calme dans son panier. 
Que c'est dur de les voir vieillir..

----------


## breton67

je vais copier aussi Régine mes deux papys ne s en porteront que mieux 
je leur mouille la nuque avant d aller au lit et de toute façon nous dormons volets et fenetres ouvertes 
meme pas  :: avec la meute ils préviendraient au quart ce tour , si d aventure quelqu un était  tenté d entrer
Anniec j éspere que demain ce ne sera plus qu un  :: mauvais souvenir cette crise , c est vrai que c est tellement dur de les voir s affaiblir

----------


## astings

anniec, ma véto m'a donné un truc pour que les crises d'épilepsie s'arrêtent rapidement et donc sans séquelles . je l'ai fait sur mon braque allemand qui m'en faisait une tous les mois et c'est radical .puis, après un traitement d'un mois ,il n'en a plus fait depuis trois ans . je te fais un MP pour ne pas citer de nom sur le forum. 
Mon lewis reste au frais toute la journée à coté du ventilateur (en plus, je le mouille régulièrement )C'est qu'il faut fêter ses 19 ans en février  :: . Ceci dit, le soir,à la fraiche il fait le tour de la maison et du jardin en trottinant   :: . Il m'étonnera toujours mon papynou.Comme dit ma véto, c'est" un trompe la mort" pour mon plus grand plaisir.

----------


## jaspée

oui, très dur... on a chacune un loulou qui baisse de forme... et on a peur de le perdre...  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Annie, Orion est sujet aux crises d'épilepsie ou il en a fait une soudainement ?

Les jumeaux ont eu l'air d'apprécier la serviette éponge mouillée sinon ils ne l'auraient pas gardée longtemps... malgré leur grand âge, ils savent encore parfaitement ce qu'ils veulent ou non  ::  

Quand je vous disais qu'Igloo est maigre à faire peur, il semble si fragile, je ne comprends pas comment il ne casse pas !!!





Et l'arrière-train de Chinook quand elle mange, j'ai souvent peur qu'elle ne se torde une patte...





Oui c'est dur de les voir vieillir  :Frown:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

photos plus qu'émouvantes Régine de tes jumeaux
 :: 
un de mes chiens adoraient "le brumisateur"

----------


## Chinooka

Astings, je veux bien connaître le traitement contre l'épilepsie, c'est toujours précieux à savoir en cas d'urgence. Annie, comment va ton Orion ce matin ?

Astings, c'est un battant ton Lewis  :: 

Les mouches sont un véritable calvaire, Satine a une oreille pleine de croûtes... quand je vous disais que ces saletés piquent, je deviens folle   ::  Mr. Bricolage n'a pas pu venir hier, il vient lundi pour installer les moustiquaires. L'invasion est pire que celle de l'année dernière, je n'ai jamais vu ça   ::  

Les jumeaux sont de nouveau sous leur serviette mouillée, il fait déjà très chaud et on annonce des records pour cette journée. On ne se plaint pas parce qu'on a assez pleuré pour que l'été arrive mais ici, on n'a pas l'habitude de ces températures très élevées ! Chez moi, à l'arrière il y a la verdure donc on respire mieux mais je plains vraiment ceux qui sont en appart en pleine ville ! Et la maison étant vieille, il n'y fait pas trop chaud.

La tête d'Aladine hier en découvrant le ventilo, l'air de dire "mais bon sang, qu'est-ce qu'elle a encore inventé"...  ::

----------


## jaspée

chez moi, j'utilise des huiles essentielles pour me protéger de toute cette invasion volante et autre, saxo etant atteint de démodécie, il faut que j'eloigne le plus possible tout ce qui peut lui causer des allergies... et comme je vis avec les fenetres ouvertes... j'utilise un diffuseur d'huiles essentielles pour la maison et on peut utiliser un mélange de celles ci avec de l'huile végétale pour les oreilles... Les chiens tolèrent très bien les huiles, les chats pas du tout par contre...
si tu veux ma recette...   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, donne-moi ta recette !!! Je n'y connais rien aux huiles essentielles, j'en ai juste acheté jeudi à diluer dans un seau de vinaigre/eau parce qu'il paraît que ça fait des miracles sur les sols (vu sur le forum chiens). Mais le diffuseur et lesquelles utiliser, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée, je ne sais déjà pas où on achète un diffuseur, c'est pour dire le niveau de mes compétences dans le domaine  ::   Pour les sols, j'ai pris orange, lavandin (ça je crois que c'est bon contre les puces ?), estragon et mandarine. Je verrai celle qui me plaît le plus pour la suite.

----------


## jaspée

te met tout ca en MP ma biche !  ::

----------


## cassie60

pour les sols j ai investi dans la vapeur du allergie de ma cassie qui est atopique en plus elle ne spporte pas atop  super la vapeur
lorsqu il fait tres chaudil faut surtout humidifier les patoumes dixit un veto le poil sert d'isolant moi mes nordiques ils ont leur sous poils la chose si ils ont trop chaud c'est  tremper les pattes sinon rafraichisseur d"air super comme appareil
courage regine pour tes loulous je suis de tout coeur avec toi
petit loup s'est retrouvé decharné comme tes amours j ai arreté tout produit chimique il arrive à 19 ans je l ai mis sous croquettes or ij...      le barf ne lui convenait pas

----------


## breton67

c est vrai qu ils ne sont pas épais  :: comme déja dit mon Lutin également ,il porte bien son nom en ce moment , on tient son ti cul dans le creux d une main ,mais je persiste a croire que nos loulous s accrochent qu ils n ont aucune envie de nous quitter, pas encore 
de toute façon ce temps lessive un jeune chien alors nos ti vieux forcément trinquent 
anniec je croise pour que les nouvelles soient bonnes

----------


## jaspée

> petit loup s'est retrouvé decharné comme tes amours j ai arreté tout produit chimique il arrive à 19 ans je l ai mis sous croquettes or ij...      le barf ne lui convenait pas


la vapeur, c'est super pour décrasser toutes les mouches et acariens, mais il manque l'effet rémanant que l'on trouve dans les HE
bon courage pour p'tit loup... 19 ans, c'st plus que du grand age !!  :: 
et une grosse pensée pour lutin, les jumeaux, orion, et saxo... il ressemble à la jumelle quand il mange et va faire son tour pour ses besoins... ::

----------


## anniec

Merci Astings pour les conseils véto contre les crises d'épilepsie  :: 
Orion va mieux, merci à toutes et tous de vous soucier de mon "grand". Je vais passer à des médicaments plus costauds.

Espérons que la canicule se termine très vite pour que les jumeaux et tous nos petits vieux se sentent mieux.  ::

----------


## Daysie433

Avec l'été, les températures montent pour atteindre, dans certaines régions, des niveaux caniculaires. Attention ! nos compagnons à quatre pattes ont du mal à les supporter.




Les chiens ont un système particulier de régulation thermique.


A la différence des humains, ils ne transpirent pas mais ils halètent. Cette respiration rapide, la gueule ouverte et la langue pendante, leur permet de maintenir leur température corporelle à un niveau à peu près normal. 
Mais ils supportent moins bien que nous les grosses chaleurs. L'efficacité de ce système est satisfaisante tant que l'air ambiant est bien renouvelé dans des espaces bien aérés.


Lors de fortes canicules, quand la température de l'air est trop élevée ou dans un espace non ventilé, le chien va augmenter la fréquence de ses mouvements respiratoires (polypnée thermique) et respirer de plus en plus vite un air de plus en plus chaud, ce qui aura pour effet de faire monter sa température corporelle qui peut alors atteindre 42ºC.


La survenue d'un oedème pulmonaire, avec semi-coma ou coma, est fréquente dans de telles circonstances. L'exemple type de cet accident est le chien enfermé dans une voiture, en plein soleil, voire même à l'ombre par temps caniculaire, toutes vitres fermées ou à peine ouvertes : *c'est le coup de chaleur.* *Le chien est en danger de mort.
*







Comment les aider ?
On peut les protéger de la chaleur extérieure dans au moins une pièce de la maison. Pour cela choisir la pièce la plus fraîche et installez-y votre chien. *Si possible, ajoutez un ventilateur,* ce qui contribuera à le rafraîchir un peu plus. Si votre budget vous le permet, la climatisation d'une pièce où vous pourrez séjourner avec votre compagnon, est certainement une excellente solution, mais attention aux écarts de température intérieure - extérieure !


*Un vaporisateur, ou un brumisateur, sera très précieux pour rafraîchir votre chien.* L'évaporation des fines gouttelettes déposées sur son pelage, formeront une mini couche d'air plus frais autour de son corps, ce qui contribuera à le reposer pendant quelques temps.


Si votre chien a les poils longs, vous pourrez le tondre, mais pas trop court, car il ne faut pas oublier que le pelage est un isolant thermique, et, que d'autre part, il protège la peau de votre compagnon des coups de soleil.


Les chiens âgés, les chiens obèses ou simplement trop gros, les chiennes gestantes, supportent encore plus mal la canicule. Il faudra être encore plus attentif, leur éviter tout effort inutile et les maintenir impérativement à l'abri de la chaleur.
*Si vous êtes en vacances, pas de sorties ou de promenades entre 10 heures et 19 heures.*





*Quand consulter ?


Si votre chien a beaucoup moins d'appétit.
Si votre chien a du mal à respirer.
Si votre chien halète, sans aucun repos, ni répit.
Si votre chien est complètement apathique.
Si votre chien a un comportement différent par rapport aux périodes caniculaires antérieures.
N'hésitez pas à consultez votre vétérinaire, préventivement, avant les grandes chaleurs, si votre chien ou chienne, est âgé (e), cardiaque, diabétique, insuffisant rénal ou s'il souffre de toute autre maladie importante.
*

- - - Mise à jour - - -



En été, attention aux fortes chaleurs ! Il est difficile de supporter des températures extrêmes pour nos petits compagnons. Comment les aider à se protéger au mieux de la canicule et repérer rapidement les signes d'un coup de chaleur ?


*Le chat et la chaleur*


Il faut savoir avant tout que les chats ne transpirent pas comme nous. Leur manière à eux de réguler leur température est l'halètement. Quand un chat a vraiment chaud, il halète afin de maintenir sa température corporelle à un niveau raisonnable.
Mais cela arrive relativement rarement car les chats sont des animaux qui supportent assez bien les fortes chaleurs. Lors de fortes chaleurs, les chats sont assez inactifs, ils dorment beaucoup mais ils ne semblent pas trop souffrir contrairement à leurs compagnons canins.




*Que faire pour les aider néanmoins ?*


Pour aider votre chat à mieux supporter la chaleur, il existe quelques petites astuces mais malheureusement pas de solution-miracle.


Il faut essayer de le mettre dans la pièce la plus fraîche de la maison (salle de bain par exemple ou bien dans le garage ou encore dans la cave),
Vous pouvez aussi lui mettre un ventilateur : cela le rafraîchira un peu plus. Mais il se peut qu'il en ait peur au début.
Si votre chat a les poils mi-longs ou longs et s'il vous semble qu'il a très chaud, vous pouvez éventuellement lui couper les poils assez courts. Il ne faut cependant pas les couper trop courts car les poils sont aussi des isolants thermiques contre la chaleur et ils protègent également contre les coups de soleil.
Enfin, il faut savoir que si votre animal est un peu enrobé, la surcharge pondérale rend les chats encore plus sensibles à la chaleur, la couche de graisse sous-cutanée leur permet moins facilement de se refroidir. Dans ce cas, nous conseillons donc d'envisager de faire maigrir le chat pour l'aider à mieux supporter la chaleur.
Pour savoir si votre chat a besoin d'un régime, allez le peser (c'est gratuit) chez votre vétérinaire et demandez-lui, ou à son assistante, s'il semble que votre chat ait besoin d'un régime.




*Quand s'inquiéter ?*


Il ne faut pas non plus tout mettre sur le compte de la canicule. Mais il faut réagir rapidement, si votre chat :


*halète vraiment beaucoup,
semble avoir des difficultés pour respirer,
perd beaucoup d'appétit,
est complètement léthargique.


Dans de tels cas, nous vous conseillons de consulter rapidement votre vétérinaire car votre animal pourrait souffrir d'un autre problème que de la chaleur uniquement.
*

Par ailleurs, si l'été dernier, votre chat supportait mieux le climat, il faut potentiellement envisager un problème et il vaut mieux prendre ses précautions et consulter votre vétérinaire traitant.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

MERCI DOCTEUR DAISY :: 




> Enfin, il faut savoir que si votre animal est un peu enrobé, la surcharge  pondérale rend les chats encore plus sensibles à la chaleur, la couche  de graisse sous-cutanée leur permet moins facilement de se refroidir.  Dans ce cas, nous conseillons donc d'envisager de faire maigrir le chat  pour l'aider à mieux supporter la chaleur.



Alors il faut vraiment se préparer à la canicule des mois avant ou que la canicule ne dure pas 48 heures :: car ma minette enrobée les croquettes de régime :: 

si le régime "canicule félin" fais maigrir on va l'essayer ::  je blague Daisy

----------


## cassie60

regine
Comment va ta meute surtout les jumeaux ,cette nuit petit loup semblait moins supporter la chaleur Du coup augmentation du rafraichisseur d'air pour la piece  et vaporisation d'eau fraiche sur son pelage sans oublier les autres copains
ce matin il allait bien mais ma maison ben elle menage à mon retour du boulot 
Il est vrai que les voir vieillir est trés dur 
chaque jour qui passe est un jour de gagné que du bonheur

----------


## CHARLY 71

C'est l'après canicule que je crains énormément aussi. L'été dernier, après quelques jours de grosses chaleurs, Adena a fait un oedème pulmonaire aigüe et nous avons bien cru perdre notre 2ème cardiaque Ophélie. J'étais sans arrêt chez le véto.

Je suis comme vous les filles, je surveille de près l'état de nos vieux loulous, surtout les cardiaques  :: . 

ils vont bien tes jumeaux Régine ?

----------


## Chinooka

Monique, tu ne demanderais pas de mettre ton post en post-it ? ça intéresse tout le monde !

Hier, les jumeaux ont mis leur robe... pardon leur serviette du dimanche  :: 



Pendant que Satine avait trouvé la bonne planque à l'ombre sur la terrasse  ::  





Et que juste en face, la fille du Sud disait : "le soleil ? même pas peur"  ::  



Je vous rassure, Capucine n'est pas restée au soleil bien longtemps, elle est rentrée rapidement !

----------


## Chinooka

Oups ! vous avez toutes posté pendant que je rédigeais mon post !

Hier soir j'ai eu peur pour Igloo. Cassie, comme ton petit loup, il supportait beaucoup moins bien la chaleur que la veille pourtant samedi a été la journée la plus chaude contrairement à ce qu'ils avaient annoncé (dimanche, la journée la plus chaude). Il haletait très fort, son coeur battait la chamade et ses gencives étaient complètement à l'air. Chinook aussi haletait fort mais Igloo est cardiaque donc visiblement il souffrait plus.

Aujourd'hui il fait moins chaud mais je trouve qu'il fait lourd aussi je les ai remis au calme sous leur serviette éponge. Ils vont beaucoup mieux que hier soir, jusque tard.

Je me suis dépêchée de tondre avant les orages... Aladine était confortablement installée comme une princesse dans le cratère qu'elle a si bien aidé à creuser... c'est pour ça qu'elle mettait tant de coeur à l'ouvrage  ::  



Ensuite elle a continué à creuser le terrier...



Ils ont également creusé un terrier encore plus grand tout au fond du jardin, à l'angle des jardins de ma gentille voisine et du voisin du fond  ::   Les évadés d'Alcatraz, c'est de la gnognotte à côté d'eux  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Adena a des problèmes cardiaques ? Je l'ai déjà dit mais le Cralonin aide à mieux respirer pour les vieux chiens et les cardiaques. Les jumeaux en reçoivent systématiquement 10 gouttes dans les gamelles du matin et du soir et si je vois qu'ils ont un problème de respiration, je leur mets 10 gouttes sur un sucre et ça passe ! Ma véto (qui me l'avait conseillé) l'utilise aussi en injection en cas de réveil difficile après une anesthésie. Elle m'avait dit qu'en cas d'oedème pulmonaire, je pouvais donner 10 gouttes toutes les 10 minutes en attendant le véto parce que c'est horrible de les voir étouffer... On a eu le cas il y a bien longtemps avec le petit teckel de Tantine, le véto avait eu juste le temps d'arriver pour l'endormir. Je ne connaissais pas le Cralonin à l'époque.

----------


## CHARLY 71

Adena a de gros problèmes cardiaques. Cela a été détecté il y a 2 ans suite à une toux qui ne passait pas. Son coeur est trop gros et malheureusement, mis à part des traitements pour ralentir l'évolution, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire. 
Elle est au Fortékor, Dimazon et Prilactone. J'ai toujours de la cortisone à la maison en cas de grosses quintes de toux répétées. Au moindre doute, je l'emmène chez le véto pour un controle. L'année dernière, j'étais plus inquiète pour mon autre cardiaque alors qu'Adena était en plein oedème aigüe. Elle nous avait fait peur. 

Le véto ne m'a jamais parlé du Cralonin. Je lui en toucherai 2 mots.

----------


## cassie60

Je ne connais pas CRANOLIN,delivrance  sur ordonnance??? car cela pourrait soulager mon + senior il est cardiaque le petit loup

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne sais pas si on trouve le Cralonin en France. C'est de la marque HEEL (homéopathie).

Un jour j'avais scanné la boîte pour la composition, il faudrait que je retrouve ce scan...

Ma véto a fait découvrir ce produit à plusieurs autres vétos qui ont été emballés !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà ! Quand on est ordonnée, on retrouve tout  ::

----------


## dadache

tres interressant et plein de conseils judicieux mon boule n'est pas vieux 4ans mais cardiaque de naissance et les grosses chaleurs me font peur pour lui evidement je vais me renseigner sur le cranolin c'est vraiment adapté semble t'il pour lui 
j'espêre qu'on le trouve en france merci

----------


## Chinooka

Le Cralonin n'est pas livrable en France  ::  

http://www.newpharma.be/pharmacie/he...es-100ml-.html

*Mais* il figure sur le site newpharma.fr ? Bizarre !

http://www.newpharma.fr/pharmacie/he...tes-30ml-.html

http://www.newpharma.fr/pharmacie/se...tes%20100%20ml

----------


## fabi37

Comment vont les jumeaux aujourd'hui! fait t-il moins chaud?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nous ne sommes plus en canicule,mais il fait encore bien chaud aujourd'hui ::

----------


## Chinooka

On a perdu 10° par rapport au week-end mais la sensation de chaleur est bien là. Je n'ai pas encore mis les jumeaux sous leur serviette mouillée mais je surveille de près.

Par contre moi... je me suis offert un bon bain de sueur en revenant des courses, surtout chargée comme je l'étais et ne pouvant pas me garer devant ma porte  ::  

Mais j'ai fait de très bonnes affaires ! Le colin d'Alaska pour la meute en paquet de 2 kg : belle promo, 3,45/kg au lieu de 4,25 : à la vitesse où c'est avalé, c'était le moment d'en profiter surtout qu'il y avait 15 % de ristourne en prime alors comme on dit "il n'y a pas de petit profit....", et vlan 6 x 2 kg dans mes sacs congel  ::   Juste à côté, aussi du colin mais en bloc et en paquet de 1,5 kg à 3,55/kg... et vlan 9 x 1,5 kg dans mes sacs congel. Mais j'ai un doute donc on me donne le prix à la caisse : à quelques cents près, 10 euros le paquet  ::   J'interpelle un travailleur du magasin, puis un second, puis un troisième... puis un quatrième qui va se renseigner auprès de la responsable du rayon surgelé qui s'occupait d'une caisse avec des files de clients longues comme un jour sans pain... Elle abandonne tout et vient voir : ben oui... erreur d'étiquette ! Je ne sais pas en France mais chez nous, ils sont obligés de vendre au prix indiqué donc... Je voyais qu'elle espérait secrètement que je laisse tomber mais avec les fortunes que je laisse chez le pharmacien et dans ce magasin en particulier chaque semaine pour mes petits, je n'en avais pas envie  ::   ::   ::  Je suis honnête jusqu'au bout des ongles, si on me rend trop de monnaie je le signale mais là j'étais dans mon bon droit. En fait ce poisson-là est à pratiquement 10 euros/kg mais en promo à 8,65 si on prenait trois paquets. Je ne vous raconte pas le binz à la caisse parce que tout est codé bien sûr, ils étaient à deux à s'occuper de mon cas et à faire de savants calculs, la foule des clients avait un peu diminué mais il y avait encore beaucoup de monde... bref je suis encore passée incognito aujourd'hui  ::  

Me voilà en route pour le même magasin dans une ville voisine, je n'espérais pas une seconde erreur d'étiquette, mais il y avait les 15 % de ristourne sur le colin habituel qui là, n'était pas en promo mais ça valait le coup quand même, donc vlan 6 x 2 kg dans mes sacs congel  ::   Je vous signale qu'il est inutile d'espérer trouver du colin chez Colr*** à Waterloo et à Genappe avant qu'ils ne réapprovisionnent les rayons : j'ai tout pris  ::  

Ce week-end j'avais fait de la place dans les congel en cuisant les énormes paquets de 2 kg qui prennent une place folle alors que cuit, ça tient dans 2 1/2 petits sacs donc j'ai de quoi entreposer mais je dois tout cuire avant... J'ai donc sorti mes deux casseroles militaires et mes passoires géantes et en avant ! Je pense que je ne lèverai pas le nez de mes casseroles, jour et nuit, pendant une semaine  ::   C'est dans des bacs frigo avec des blocs réfrigérants mais vu la chaleur, je n'ai pas intérêt à laisser traîner les choses. Il y a déjà 6 kg qui sont cuits, les 6 kg suivants sont en route  ::   Mes petits ne risquent pas d'avoir faim avant longtemps  ::  

En plus de quelques autres courses (dont DES prises anti-mouches/moustiques  ::  , là aussi j'ai vidé le stock  ::  ), vous m'imaginez faire de la marche à pied depuis bien loin avec 5 sacs congel bien lourds, 24 grosses boîtes de haricots + le reste, le tout sous un beau soleil, dans les gravats et les graviers... j'en ai perdu mes sandales devant les ouvriers hilares, mais pas un pour m'aider...  ::  , je suis épuisée !!! J'étais écarlate, dégoulinante et haletante  ::  

Bon, vous m'excuserez mais je retourne en cuisine  ::

----------


## cassie60

bon courage Regine ,Cuisine bien 
inutile de se rendre dans les magasins aprés toi tu as tout dévalisé une veritable ATTILA ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

vraiment Chinooka tu demandes à être connue :: 

tu es imparable, et je n'aurais pas voulu être derrière toi à la caisse Je me serais dit "quelle c.....e" ::  mais quand on sait pour qui c'est et le courage que tu as à cuisiner par cette chaleur je me dis BRAVO. Une meute qui a bien de la chance

Bonne cuisine et laisse faire la vaisselle à ta petite famille On les connait maintenant, les coups de "pattes" pour aider leur môman, ils adorent ::

----------


## dadache

> Le Cralonin n'est pas livrable en France  
> 
> http://www.newpharma.be/pharmacie/he...es-100ml-.html
> 
> *Mais* il figure sur le site newpharma.fr ? Bizarre !
> 
> http://www.newpharma.fr/pharmacie/he...tes-30ml-.html
> 
> http://www.newpharma.fr/pharmacie/se...tes%20100%20ml


mais comment on fait alors ,sil n'est pas livrable en france ?

----------


## Chinooka

Dadache, je pense que tu dois te renseigner sur le site français newpharma.fr puisque le produit s'y trouve. Je suppose que c'est le site newpharma.be qui ne livre pas en France.

Les 5ème et 6ème casseroles militaires sont en route, ça fera déjà 17,5 kg qui seront cuits ce soir  ::  Ca ne m'embête pas de faire toutes ces cuissons mais les mouches....... j'ai l'impression d'avoir une dizaine d'essaims d'abeilles dans ma minuscule cuisine tellement ça fait du bruit et c'est envahissant  :: 

Mais sans rire, la meute mange 1,480 kg de poulet ou de poisson par jour (rien que pour les jumeaux, c'est 800 gr ! deux gamelles maison par jour alors que les autres ont des croquettes le matin) donc vous comprenez que je suis à l'affut de la moindre promo et que je me précipite   ::   Je serais même capable de retrousser les babines si quelqu'un osait me chiper le stock convoité, comme un toutou qui défend sa gamelle  ::

----------


## poppo

J'avais du retard dans la lecture mais je me suis rattrapée ::  et je me suis régalée  :: tout comme la meute va se régaler avec les petits plats maison de leur maman :: 

Impressionnant les photos des jumeaux :: ......heureusement qu'ils ont une maman comme toi!

----------


## Chinooka

Poppo, comment va ton Duc ? Comment a-t-il supporté la canicule ?

----------


## poppo

J'ai la chance d'avoir investie dans un gros gros climatiseur il y a 3 ans du temps de mon premier cardiaque .
Il a tourné à fond ce weekend et c'est vrai que cela les aide énormément.

Nous sommes rentrées dimanche mais on avait tout installé donc ma belle mère n'avait que à appuyer sur le bouton  :: 

Question arrière train.....il a été sous corticoïde un jour sur deux pendant notre absence donc ça allait....maintenant c'est retour a la normale donc a voir......suis tellement contente d'être rentré , mon loup ne pouvait nous faire la fête mais son regard a exprimé tellement de joie... :: Je l'aime!!!

----------


## breton67

régine je trouve aussi que tu gagnes a etre connue  ::  :: mais si je passais apres toi pour mon ravitaillement pas sure qu on serait copines :: 
chapeau a toi dieu sait que mes loulous sont gatés mais a part Lutin qui ne suporte que la cuisine maison , les autres :  croquettes et quand ils sont sages de temps en temps des petits extras 
 :: oui tu te donnes un mal fou a les gater , une bonne maison qu ils ont trouvés tes protegés  ::

----------


## Chinooka

On a retrouvé la trace du colis, vous ne devinerez jamais où il se trouve................ entre la Belgique et la France, il est reparti le 21.... Je ne l'ai pas réclamé paraît-il (il y avait un dossier ouvert depuis le 13 août), il paraît aussi que j'avais reçu un avis me signalant qu'un colis m'attendait : FAUX ! sinon je me serais précipitée pour aller le chercher !!! A croire qu'internet ne fonctionne pas entre les postes de Waterloo et de la ville à côté qui centralise les colis  ::  

C'est du foutage de gueule  ::  J'ai téléphoné vendredi dernier, on m'a dit de rappeler mercredi (hier), qu'il y aurait plus de nouvelles... La jeune femme que j'ai eue au téléphone hier me dit que la personne de vendredi aurait dû me dire qu'il se trouvait à Waterloo et pas perdu à Outsiplou-les-bains-de-pieds  ::   Bref, pas un pour racheter l'autre. Je lui ai dit de transmettre mon MEGA HYPER mécontentement en soulignant bien l'incompétence totale de la poste belge et que ça allait faire du bruit. Mais là, je suis fort occupée entre diverses choses... dont mes tonnes de poisson, ça avance mais il en reste encore  ::  

Aladine se sent bien chez elle maintenant, elle défend SON territoire : elle a aboyé sur le fils de ma gentille voisine qui commençait à tondre et je confirme, elle a bien la belle voix profonde du bleu de Gascogne...  ::

----------


## anniec

Zen Régine..  ::  ::  :: 
Bonne chasse au colis  ::

----------


## breton67

alors là bon courage je croyais que des trucs de ce genre étaient résèrvés aux Français  :: un vrai sac de noeuds 
hé bé qui l eut cru d ALADINE  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a d'autres colis qui se perdent aussi  ::   Il ne faudrait pas croire que la poste m'en veut personnellement  :: 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...oste-perdu.php

----------


## breton67

:: aie aie aieeeeeeeeeee là ça fait mal  ::

----------


## hitchcock

En même temps il y en a qui "cherchent" un peu....C'était osé !

Au moins le colis de Chinooka vient d'arriver en France, personne n'a volé ses Rembrandt, oufffff.

----------


## Daysie433

::  chinooka comment vont les jumeaux ??

----------


## Chinooka

Les jumeaux, ça va : avec des hauts et des bas, surtout pour Igloo. Un soir de la semaine, il s'est effondré... comme Bambi sur la glace. Je l'ai aidé à se relever et à aller sur un coussin, le lendemain il allait bien ! Il joue aux montagnes russes, ça me fait des émotions mais il tient le coup, je ne sais trop comment d'ailleurs vu sa maigreur !

Le temps s'est bien rafraîchi, l'air est supportable, j'en suis contente pour mes centenaires !

Ta troupe va bien ? Ca fait un moment que je n'ai plus beaucoup lu les posts sur Rescue, il va falloir que je m'y remette  ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci c'est gentil de demander des nouvelles, je suis allée tôt sur le forum hier matin, et me suis recouchée car pas trop en forme, mal dormi et avant hier deux gros malaises dans le magasin carrefour à tel point que j'ai oublié mon sac à main bien en vue dans la voiture sur la banquette arrière pendant 24 h jour/nuit eh bien je dois avoir un bon ange gardien.........personne n'a brisé les glaces ni volé mon sac......  quel soulagement pour la voiture de mon fils et pour moi.

Milaine se maintient des fois présente et des fois coincée dans "sa bulle" mais beaucoup de difficulté à marcher à cause de ses problèmes de ligaments croisés, les deux autres snif et skipy vont bien heureusement cette grosse chaleur est finie il n'en pouvaient plus.

quant aux chats mes deux petites minettes sont malades elles font des diarrhées sanglantes toutes les deux ma véto les a mises sous flagyl (antibiotiques humains) celle aux pattes blanches Lilly commence à aller mieux et maintenant c'est l'autre la petite Lola........elles sont très actives cependant et font bêtises sur bêtises, entre les rideaux, le papier peint décollé, les vols de nourriture sur la table (il ne faut rien laisser traîner  ) et les folles poursuites entre elles et Tao pas le temps de s'ennuyer. Tao est un peu plus calme que les filles mais il commence à miauler car ses hormones le travaillent déjà, il aura 5 mois le 29 et il faudra le castrer début septembre afin que ma maison ne soit pas envahie de petits minous partout, encore des dépenses mais indispensables cependant pour la tranquillité de la maison.

pour les minettes faudra attendre pour les stériliser car encore trop fragiles pour le moment je ne souhaite pas que cette opération les tue.

----------


## armance

et pourrait on voir des ch'tites photos de cette troupe à Daysie ?
bises

----------


## breton67

Monique et Régine  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> et pourrait on voir des ch'tites photos de cette troupe à Daysie ?
> bises


alors il faut aimer la lecture car j'ai adopté en 3 ans 9 petits chiens seniors, 6 m'ont malheureusement quittée  et 3 chatons :

Caniche abricot mâle, 14 ans, avant le 26/11 (77)

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...re-62-a-31033/

caniche blanc mâle 10 ans Filemon (80)

Lois-Canichou 14 ans (région parisienne)

LOTUS, caniche 10/12 ans, mâle, en spa 27 (Eure)

Petite caniche Toy 12 ans, Zoé...dpt 65

http://www.rescue-forum.com/hommages...is-1-an-41542/ post hommage

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...en-45-a-15049/

post de bobby et de skipy sur UN COEUR SUR PATTES

http://www.coeur-sur-pattes.com/view...BY+PAPYPAGNEUL <http://www.coeur-sur-pattes.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=6070&hilit=Dans+ce+forum%E2%8  0%A6+BOBBY+PAPYPAGNEUL>

http://www.coeur-sur-pattes.com/view...php?f=2&t=6396 <http://www.coeur-sur-pattes.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6396> SKIPY

et pour les minous :

http://caniche.positifforum.com/t541...OMPAGNON+TRIBU

----------


## armance

J'en ai vu 3 ce soir, la suite plus tard!!
bisous

----------


## Daysie433

> J'en ai vu 3 ce soir, la suite plus tard!!
> bisous


quel courage, merci armance bonne nuit et bisous ::

----------


## armance

Hihi je me pose la question suivante ou je la pose à Rescue : pourquoi le compteur de messages de Daysie n'avance t'il plus depuis plusieurs années?
Il est à 4008 depuis longtemps!! Il ferait explosé le serveur sinon ?!!  :: 
J'ai terminé celui de Loïs...
à suivre ...bisous à chinnoka et sa tribu et aux amis des poilus moustachus plumeux baveux

----------


## Daysie433

pour répondre à ta question armance quand le nouveau rescue a été mis en place environ 2000 messages ont disparu de mon compteur mais il remonte tout doucement heureusement  ::

----------


## Chinooka

:: 

Voici quelques dernières nouvelles. Tout se bouscule ! Ayant signé le compromis de vente le 31/7, je pensais que l'acte définitif se signerait vers le 30/9 au plus tôt si pas début octobre mais... l'étude du notaire m'a téléphoné hier : on signe le 19 septembre !!! Maman qui trépignait pour avoir la clé de la maison avant l'heure est plutôt contente même si elle se sent un peu dépassée par les événements : ça devient tout à coup très concret et il va falloir se bouger  ::   Le déménageur est venu faire un devis : c'est à tomber à la renverse  ::  Ce n'est que pour les objets fragiles, démontage des meubles, transport et remontage des meubles (cinq jours sont prévus...) : tout le reste est pour nous  ::  Il faut dire qu'il a dit à Maman que de la cave au grenier, elle avait cinq fois plus qu'un déménagement standard, tiens ça m'étonne dis donc...  ::  Comme on dit les chiens ne font pas des chats et quand on voit chez moi, on a une légère idée de ce que ça peut être chez elle  ::   Donc depuis hier nous nous sommes penchées sur nos comptes en banque, on calcule, par téléphone interposé on note sur des papiers qu'on s'empresse de perdre donc on recommence....  ::  

J'ai trouvé de l'aide (un couple) qui commence à faire des caisses lundi. Quand on aura les clés, l'une viendra garder la meute pendant que je louerai une camionnette que conduira son mari et on commencera à vider au moins une pièce pour pouvoir entreposer d'autres caisses sinon on ne s'en sortira pas et puis une pièce après l'autre... et la maison actuelle n'est pas petite ! Oui Teuleu, j'irai m'acheter une ceinture dorsale sinon au bout de deux caisses, je serai totalement inefficace parce que tout à fait coincée : comme quand Teuleu est venue, un matin je n'arrivais presque plus à bouger et bien sûr le jour où nous étions dix à table   ::   Les prochains mois promettent d'être très chargés  ::  

La meute : Igloo continue de jouer aux montagnes russes. Mercredi soir je me suis posé la question de savoir si je ne commençais pas à faire de l'acharnement, je pensais appeler ma véto le lendemain. Mais jeudi matin j'ai renoncé devant son appétit (manger est devenu une véritable obsession) et il est resté sur mes talons toute la journée au lieu de se reposer. Il était incontinent au niveau crottes, il le devient au niveau pipi : il fait de grandes mares juste à côté de la porte, il ne contrôle plus rien. Et il a encore maigri, j'ose à peine le caresser parce qu'il n'a plus que la peau sur les os, il est complètement décharné et j'ai peur de lui faire mal. Je lui donne une gamelle supplémentaire à 16 h avec de l'actapulgite (pour que l'actapulgite n'empêche pas les autres médicaments de faire leur effet). D'autre part il a gardé toute sa vivacité d'esprit et continue de faire son petit tour au jardin avec moi. Avant les gamelles, Chinook faisait la fofolle avec Satine en appelant au jeu, pas longtemps mais ça rassure sur son état d'esprit !

J'ai enfin ma moustiquaire à la porte de la véranda (le genre de rideau de perles qu'on met dans le Midi sauf que c'est du tissu moustiquaire en lanières qui se superposent)... en grande courageuse mais pas téméraire, Aladine n'ose pas passer à travers  ::   Par contre quand il s'agit d'aboyer au jardin ou dans la maison, elle est beaucoup plus franche (et de plus en plus).....  ::  

Rien de spécial à signaler pour le reste de la meute, ils vont bien.

Les travaux, ça devient du grand n'importe quoi : dimanche on a eu une alerte au gaz... De 18 h à 1 h du matin, ils ont été occupés. Notez que je ne me suis pas affolée, je n'ai rien senti ni entendu à l'arrière de la maison... donc j'ai passé un dimanche tranquille pendant que toute la rue s'agitait   ::  mais il paraît qu'il a même été question de nous évacuer  ::  Comme je ne peux pas amener ma voiture devant chez moi pour embarquer la meute, que devais-je faire avec ladite meute ??? Ben rester et me planquer avec elle ! Les canalisations de gaz sont antiques, on n'a pas profité des travaux pour les remplacer... les ouvriers disent que JAMAIS ils ne voudraient habiter dans cette rue !!! Les canalisations d'eau n'ont pas été placées assez profondément, nous attendons les premiers coups de gel...  ::   Il paraît que les magouilles sont légions sur le compte de la commune qui, apparemment, n'a personne pour venir surveiller de près  ::  

Bref ayant appris tout ça et voyant qu'on laisse des briquettes au milieu des trottoirs ou un truc en plastique orange (qui avait servir à empêcher les gens de passer là où il y avait eu la fuite de gaz) dans lequel je me suis joyeusement pris les pieds en partant faire mes courses... et en jurant comme un charretier  ::  , mardi j'ai engueulé Ducon n° 4... non seulement on en a déjà trois qui volent en orbite en tant que chefs d'escadrille mais en prime, on en importe  ::  Il s'agit du chef de chantier qui prend plusieurs places de parking des riverains avec son tout gros 4x4  ::  et je lui ai dit que c'était une honte un chantier pareil : il s'en fout et m'a envoyée au diable  ::   Plusieurs personnes sont déjà tombées, dont le fils de ma gentille voisine qui n'a pas bougé (tout le bras éraflé et ses vêtements déchirés...) : à sa place, je faisais faire un certificat médical et j'envoyais le certif et la facture pour les vêtements par recommandé à la commune, d'ailleurs si je devais tomber, c'est ce que je ferais. Tout cela et tout le chantier en général, c'est un vrai scandale. Si je vais voter aux élections communales en octobre (pas certain du tout que je me déplacerai), c'est sûr que mon bulletin de vote reflètera bien ce que j'en pense : un m**** majuscule en long et en travers pour exprimer mon extrême mécontentement  ::  

Qui c'est qui a dit "Waterloo, morne plaine" ???? ah oui, Victor Hugo  ::

----------


## jaspée

waouh !! c'est toujours intense chez toi Régine !! c'est plus des trottoirs qu'ils vont devoir faire chez toi, ce sont des pistes d'atterissage !!  :: 
j'avais un braque allemand nommé Horace, à entendre parler d' igloo, j'ai l'impression de le voir... il était devenu un trétau sur pattes, on pouvait compter toutes ses cotes, et il avait un appétit féroce ! un matin, il a fait un AVC massif et je l'ai emmené chez le véto... il m'a lancé un regard noir comme si je l'avais laissé crever de faim... heureusement que l'assistante connaissait mon toutou et a confirmé qu'il etait bien soigné... En attendant, je lui ai tenu la patte et je l'ai laissé partir, son beau regard plein de douceur et de compassion rivé sur moi... il avait 16 ans  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On attend avec impatience le compte rendu du déménagement :: En tout cas beaucoup de courage car c'est du boulot et si je comprends bien à Waterloo morne plaine, c'est 5 fois plus de boulot ::

----------


## Chinooka

Marathonman, j'adore ton gif, je pense que le déménagement ressemblera tout à fait à ça  ::  A propos de scotch, il y en a en promo chez Lidl, je ne sais pas si Maman est allée en chercher et surtout combien.... nous avons déjà acheté 180 cartons de déménagement mais il en faudra bien 5 fois plus je crois  ::   J'espère que les Nouch (mes nouvelles aides) seront organisés à notre place sinon ça promet  ::   Et il y aura aussi des caisses pour chez moi : mes poupées, mes peluches, mon théâtre et ses marionnettes et autres jouets que je ne veux surtout pas jeter... je ne sais pas où je les mettrai parce que tout est plein ici aussi  ::   Je récupère aussi un superbe meuble ancien  ::  pour la salle à manger donc il y en aura un autre à vider et à monter dans la petite chambre qui est pleine à ras bord...

Jaspée, j'ai presque honte de montrer Igloo tellement il est maigre, on pourrait vraiment croire à de la maltraitance : il fait tout à fait cet effet-là. Mais bon, ceux et celles qui viennent chez moi me connaissent et voient mes autres grassouilles et ma véto sait que je fais tout pour qu'il ne maigrisse pas mais en vain. Le Weimar d'une amie belge (il aura 15 ans fin octobre) a repris 700 gr avec une troisième gamelle pendant la journée, j'espère que ça aura le même effet sur Igloo mais j'en doute fort. Elle qui trouvait son Vulcain très maigre a été sidérée de voir comme Igloo était beaucoup plus maigre que le sien. Je me demande vraiment s'il n'a pas un cancer quelque part qui le bouffe de l'intérieur. A part une prise de sang comment faire ? je ne peux pas le porter sur 300 m pour le mettre dans ma voiture et aller faire une radio ou une écho... Il n'a pas l'air d'avoir mal quelque part si ce n'est l'arrière-train qui flanche de plus en plus. C'est ma hantise de tous les jours : devoir faire venir un véto en pleine nuit avec ces foutus travaux... ma véto ne se déplace plus la nuit. Bref, c'est l'angoisse.

Lundi les jumeaux auront 14 ans et *7* mois et ils sont toujours là, je n'y croyais pas, surtout pour Igloo. Comme quoi, il faut vraiment profiter de chaque jour à ce stade   ::

----------


## Daysie433

je ne pense pas que ton petit Igloo ait le cancer à cause de sa maigreur

ma vétérinaire m'a bien expliqué ce qui se passait quand on vieillissait (chiens comme humains)

chez certains la nourriture absorbée reste à 80 % dans le corps et donne (comme moi) de vieilles dames bien rondes


là il manque quand même les rides  :: 

et chez d'autres la nourriture absorbée ne reste qu'à 20 % ce qui donne des mamies très maigres et décharnées 



c'est la même chose pour nos amis les animaux.......ne culpabilise pas trois de mes petits (Jisou, Loïs et Lotus) n'avaient plus que la peau sur les os mais ils avaient un coeur (bien que malade) qui tenait le coup.

pardon aux mamies si elles se sentent visées par mes gifs mais c'était pour imager..........qu'elles ne m'en veuillent surtout pas je les adore toutes n'ayant jamais eu de grand mère  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je fais partie de la première catégorie... celle qui garde 80 %, je ne fais pas de gaspillage  ::

----------


## jaspée

> je ne pense pas que ton petit Igloo ait le cancer à cause de sa maigreur
> 
> ma vétérinaire m'a bien expliqué ce qui se passait quand on vieillissait (chiens comme humains)
> 
> chez certains la nourriture absorbée reste à 80 % dans le corps et donne (comme moi) de vieilles dames bien rondes
> 
> 
> là il manque quand même les rides 
> 
> ...


tu as tout a fait raison daysie, et la, c'st l'infirmière qui parle... ainsi va la vie et personne n'y peut rien changer !! on a aucun doute sur toi Régine, honni soit le premier qui y pense... mais horace, meme tout maigre, faisait la fierté de tout ceux qui le connaissait... un chien, certes coureur... jusqu'à... vous savez quoi suite à une oclusion à cause de sa prostate (on les lui .. couic) a toujours fait son tour de cote comme un grand, meme ressemblant à un manche à balai... le soir ou il s'est couché, et pas relevé le matin... c'etait la fin de son beau rêve et il est parti en emportant MA douleur... lui etait serein... comme quoi, on a beaucoup à apprendre de ces braves poilus.... inutile de culpabiliser... quand ils baissent la garde... ils sont prêts !! et nous font confiance pour le reste...

----------


## Chinooka

16 ans pour un braque, c'est superbe ! L'amie dont je parlais a eu une braque de Weimar qui a vécu dans d'excellentes conditions jusqu'à 17 ans ! Un autre jusqu'à 15 ans. Elle ne pensait pas garder Vulcain jusqu'à 15 ans (il a de gros problèmes de coeur comme Igloo) mais petit à petit il s'approche des 15 ans ! J'adore Vulcain, c'est un toutou absolument adorable  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Je ne fais pas de gaspillage


 on avait remarqué ::

----------


## astings

Daysie, tes gifs sont génialissimes  :: . Bon, moi je ne sais pas encore dans quelle catégorie je serai (je ne me considère pas encore  comme mamie  mais je rejoindrai trés surement le premier clan avec Régine et Daysie  :: )
C'est génial de garder ses braques aussi longtemps, je n'ai malheureusement pas eu cette change . Goofy,10 ans et Sandy 10 ans et demi  :: .J'espère de tout mon coeur que les deux qui me restent(Astings et Alba) vivront plus longtemps .En tout cas, mon Lewis tient le coup  :: 
Fais  de gros calins pour moi aux jumeaux  :: 
Bon courage pour le déménagement,je sens que tu vas en avoir besoin  ::

----------


## anniec

Bon déménagement Régine  ::

----------


## Chinooka

::  ::  ::   ::

----------


## breton67

::  ::

----------


## armance

ça c'est juste ce qu'il faut pour l'entrée ?!! C'est ça ?
bises

----------


## cassie60

bon courage pour le demenagement et emmenagement des journées pas faciles et ereintantes
igloo est maigre du à sa vieillesse Petit loup n'est pas  de la meme race ne pese pas lourd (13 kg 600 au lieu des 20 kg  qui serait le poids idéal les cotes ne se voient pas  car poil est  long mais lors des caressses  je sens ses os pourtant c'est lui le plus gourmand
au moment ou la meute passe pour sortir je leur dis toujours doucement en essayant de le protéger malgre tout ,une petite bousculade et le voilà à terre mais monsieur se  relève en ralant j'en fais de meme 
en ce moment il me fait une  petite decompensation cardiaque " du certainement apres canicule" tousse beaucoup surtout le soir --> augmentation de son VEITM...N 
comme je dis un jour de plus et un jour de pris et  gagné en bonheur 
courage Régine je comprends ton angoisse

----------


## Chinooka

Oui Cassie, chaque jour je me dis aussi que c'est un jour de gagné !

Maman est passée aujourd'hui, elle l'a trouvé encore amaigri et m'a dit qu'il n'en reste plus rien, ce qui est vrai. Depuis cet après-midi il commence à tituber et ce soir il avait plus de difficulté à garder l'équilibre... Ca me rappelle Norvège à la fin...

Mr. Nouch est venu faire un bon nettoyage dans le jardin, j'en ai profité pour faire quelques courses pour pouvoir en faire moins demain. Quand je suis rentrée, il m'a dit qu'il avait trouvé un trésor... optimiste, je me voyais déjà avec des pièces d'or de l'époque napoléonienne  :: 

C'était presque ça... 25 euros tout rond en pièces de 2 euros et 50 cents dans la terre  ::   Un jour j'ai trouvé une pochette au milieu du jardin, je suppose que la voleuse (parce que je soupçonne très fort quelqu'une de la meute... suivez mon regard   ::  ) avait vidé la pochette en question au pied du magnolia... le magot pour l'évasion d'Alcatraz puisqu'ils ont commencé à creuser une galerie au fond du jardin  ::  Mr. Nouch était aussi écroulé de rire que moi !!!

Non mais franchement, je vous jure que s'ils n'existaient pas il faudrait les inventer  ::   :: 

Aladine a enfin compris que la moustiquaire ne la mangerait pas : encore un peu d'appréhension, elle fonce comme on se jette à l'eau mais elle passe  ::  

Ma pauvre Maman se paie un terrible abcès sur deux dents... elle est sous antibio et lundi prochain on lui enlève les deux dents et les racines qui poussent dans le mauvais sens  ::   Elle était toute gonflée du côté gauche  ::  

Bonne nuit à toutes  ::

----------


## jaspée

bisous de réconfort à ta moman régine, 
les évadés d'alcatraz... c'est une idée... à creuser !!  ::

----------


## poppo

Je comprends qu'ils veulent s'évader de la morne plaine  :: ,comme Napoléon sur son île, on s'ennuie à mourir chez Chinooka :: !

C'est vrai que 2 meutes comme ça......cela n'existe pas!!( et une "moman' comme Regine non plus... :: )

Bonne courage pour ta maman, les dents.....aie aie aie... ::

----------


## anniec

::  et courage

----------


## breton67

:: alors celle là elle est de taille 
tes loulous sont impayables Régine , tu m étonnes qu ils aient fait la conquete de Mr Nouch, il doit se payer des crises de fous rires :: comme beaucoup d entre nous j éspere que la rage de dents de ta maman s est calmée un tant soit peu c est terrible de souffrir des dents  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Non mais je reconnais que là, ils ont fait très fort, les futurs évadés d'Alcatraz !!!!! D'ici à ce que Mr. Nouch me soupçonne d'avoir voulu le mettre à l'épreuve de l'honnêteté..... notez que les pièces faisaient vraiment très anciennes : pas enterrées depuis la veille  ::  

Maintenant je rigole mais tout à l'heure je ne rigolais pas du tout et la journée a TRES mal commencé : Chinook n'a pas voulu se lever ni manger. Igloo s'est coincé un demi dentastick à l'horizontale entre les dents du dessus.... il est vieux mais a gardé la dent très rapide quand on le contrarie !!! Donc je lui ai ouvert le bec et j'ai vu ce qui le gênait : je lui ai retiré le dentastick avant qu'il n'ait le temps de refermer sa mâchoire sur mes petits doigts mais c'était tout juste  ::  Tout dernièrement, ses dents ont claqué alors que je lui nettoyais les yeux : j'ai tout juste eu le temps de retirer mes doigts !!!

Je devais absolument passer à la banque (pour l'achat de la maison de Maman) et faire quelques courses, faites en vitesse vu l'état de ma Chinook...

Quand je suis rentrée, elle était planquée au fond du studio du salon où elle ne va jamais ! Ce soir : niet pour la gamelle et terriblement amortie  ::  

J'ai appelé ma véto en lui disant de prévoir le pire.................. je ne vous raconte même pas dans quel état j'étais !!!!!! Chichi était affalée sur le canapé de la véranda donc elle s'est d'abord occupée d'Igloo : horrifiée de le voir ENCORE plus maigre que la dernière fois ! Je lui ai dit que mon aide-ménagère le voyait maigrir de mardi en mardi. Elle m'a dit "il sort de Buchenwald", je lui ai répondu "moi je dis Auchzwith"... c'est du pareil au même  ::  Mais c'est vraiment ça !!! On pourrait croire à de la maltraitance au dernier degré !!!!!

Elle a écouté le coeur d'Igloo et m'a dit "oh là là"....... en plus de sa maigreur et de sa faiblesse de l'arrière-train ! Elle soupçonne un cancer et va prescrire des enzymes pour le pancréas : c'est la dernière chose qu'on peut faire avant la fin...

Chinook a daigné se lever et nous rejoindre lentement au salon alors qu'elle était toujours la première à vouloir se faire voir : "et moi et moi et moi"... quite à refaire la file pour les vaccins du moment qu'on s'occupe d'elle !!! Elle a 39° mais est amorphe alors qu'en juin ou juillet (je ne me souviens plus), elle avait 40° et était plus en forme !!! Ma véto m'a dit qu'elle ne l'avait jamais vue dans cet état de faiblesse. Ma Chichi a le blanc des yeux fort jaune et son foie réagit à la palpation (pourtant elle reçoit un médicament homéopathique depuis fort longtemps pour soulager le foie)... elle a du mal à respirer : métastases aux poumons ??? On ne va plus l'emmerder avec des échos et autres : en plus je ne peux pas la porter jusqu'à ma voiture ni la faire marcher jusque là : merci aux travaux qui durent des mois et mois  ::  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

De toute manière, je ne vois pas ce que ça changerait au stade actuel... Ma véto lui donne 48 h pour aller mieux sinon on tombe dans l'acharnement inutile  ::  

MAIS : ma Chichi s'est réveillée il n'y a pas longtemps : je lui ai donné une boîte de pâtée de Hill's achetée pour Aladine à l'époque et elle l'a mangée ! Du coup je lui ai donné une boîte de sardines : et hop, avalée !

Donc je reprends un peu espoir... on verra demain matin ce que ça donne. S'il faut lui donner des trucs comme des boîtes ou des sardines ou du thon : eh bien elle en recevra ! Mais il faut qu'elle redémarre dans les 48 heures sinon ça deviendra de l'acharnement vu son état  :: 

Igloo n'est guère mieux... j'espère que le médicament pour le pancréas fera de l'effet sinon ça devient aussi de l'acharnement vu l'état où il est  ::  

Je fais entièrement confiance à ma véto qui se souvient encore du jour où elle a vu Norvège s'accrocher aux murs dans le corridor : là quand elle l'a vue, elle m'a dit STOP alors qu'elle la voyait régulièrement et me disait que ce n'était pas encore le moment. Elle est tout à fait contre les euthas de convenance ou prématurées mais elle est aussi contre l'acharnement. Je sais que quand elle me dira STOP, ce sera STOP ! Et si ce n'est pas STOP : elle me le dira aussi comme elle me le dit depuis des semaines pour les jumeaux qui s'intéressent encore à la vie autour d'eux et qui sont heureux de vivre. Elle n'a pas vu cette envie de vivre chez Chinook ce soir......  ::  

Ma Chichi, ma Chichounette.... je ne suis pas prête !!!! Pour moi et depuis des années, c'est Igloo qui doit partir le premier avec son mauvais coeur et tout ce qu'il a eu... sa bactérie sur le foie (jamais vue sur un chien parce que bactérie sur les bovins !!!!) : 4 h d'opération, au bout de 2 h la clinique m'a téléphoné en me demandant "qu'est-ce qu'on fait ????? il a déjà perdu beaucoup de sang, on continue ou non ????". Je leur ai dit : "je vous fais entièrement confiance, faites pour le mieux"... Encore 2 h d'opération et Igloo était en vie : très faible mais en vie ! Une autre fois, il avait été hospitalisé pour raison grave mais... personne ne savait ce qu'il avait !!! Quand je dis que j'ai un cas pour la science... Au moment où on va le chercher pour le préparer pour l'opération pour ENFIN déterminer ce qui  n'allait pas, ils voient que le petit monstre a mangé quelques croquettes...... du coup il a échappé à l'opération : on n'a jamais su ce qu'il avait eu, mon cas pour la science !!!!!!!!  ::   Alors oui, avec son coeur qui bat la breloque depuis de nombreuses années, c'est lui que je vois partir avant sa jumelle !!!

Je ne suis pas prête pour Chinook...

Je sais que j'ai eu beaucoup de chance de garder les deux aussi longtemps mais... le chagrin sera immense malgré la présence des autres.

Après des années de bénévolat au refuge pendant lesquelles je rêvais d'avoir ce magnifique chien qu'est le braque de Weimar, j'ai décidé qu'après en avoir adopté autant, j'avais le droit de me faire plaisir... Igloo est arrivé tout bébé  :: Il avait 7 mois quand l'éleveuse m'a téléphoné pour me demander si je ne connaîtrais pas une bonne famille pour sa jumelle dont la dame âgée ne voulait plus.....J'avais vu ce que ça donnait la reproduction et l'exploitation intensive ds femelles et je me suis dit qu'au moins chez moi, je serais certaine qu'elle ne serait pas exploitée !!!

La dame n'a pas perdu le nord et me l'a vendue.... ben oui, il ne fallait surtout pas perdre de fric dans l'histoire même en sachant que son bébé de 7 mois tombait bien...... Trois mensualités : à la troisième, je l'ai appelée et je lui ai dit que je pensais que c'était bon comme ça : elle savait sa chienne heureuse et je n'avais pas à payer un second Weimar au prix plein : avec des gens pareils, on utilise leur mentalité et surtout leur vocabulaire..... Elle m'a dit qu'elle se proposait JUSTEMENT de laisser tomber le dernier versement  ::  

Igloo (Xylan) et Chinook (Xanthia) se sont donc retrouvés à l'âge de 7 mois : il faut que je retrouve les photos de leurs retrouvailles : deux bébés qui ne demandaient qu'à jouer et qui ont été complices illico   ::   Se sont-ils reconnus ? je ne sais pas mais ils se sont de suite entendus à merveille !!!

Ma véto a aussi peur que l'un ne souffre du départ de l'autre... Ils sont encore très souvent collés l'un à l'autre sur le canapé. Se rendraient-ils compte que l'autre est parti ? à leur âge, sont-ils encore conscients de ça ??? Je ne sais pas !

C'est tellement difficile de savoir quand il faut s'arrêter... ne pas vouloir abréger une vie trop vite mais éviter l'acharnement.... Je ne sais plus trop où j'en suis !!!!!

A part ça, essayons de retrouver un peu d'humour : le colis est à Waterloo  :: 

MAIS !!! J'ai eu un avis dans ma boîte ce midi : "route barrée".... Ben oui, il y a des travaux mais il y a moyen d'arriver à 20 m de chez moi d'un côté et à 30 m de l'autre donc de livrer un colis.......................... Si je peux porter 9,480 kilos à mon âge, un jeune facteur peut le faire. C'est la loi du moindre effort parce que le 3 août, il y avait tout à fait moyen d'arriver devant chez moi : le 14, j'ai encore vu la camionnette de la poste devant chez moi.....

Je dois aller chercher THE colis à un point poste à partir de demain... L'expéditrice a payé pour un service complet comprenant la livraison à domicile donc j'ai téléphoné à la poste de Braine (la ville à côté qui s'occupe des colis) et la pauvre nana n'a pas été déçue de sa journée  ::  Bien sûr, je lui ai dit que ce n'était pas à elle personnellement que j'en voulais... je l'admire : elle a gardé son calme alors que je me déchaînais  ::  

J'ai EXIGE qu'on me livre mon colis A DOMICILE... Il paraît qu'il arrivera jeudi chez moi...................... je ne crois plus au Père Noël mais bon  :: 

Entretemps j'ai envoyé un mail aux services de la poste : vont pas être déçus du voyage... je n'ose même pas le mettre ici tellement j'ai vu rouge et tellement j'ai gueulé  :: 

Je trouve ça trop fort : début août, RIEN n'empêchait la livraison jusqu'au 14 août (puisque j'ai vu la camionnette de la poste en face de chez moi !) et il faudrait encore que j'aille chercher le colis moi-même ????? J'attends le "Frédéric" de pied ferme et je vais le prévenir : inutile de venir chercher des étrennes en fin d'année et c'est valable pour TOUS les facteurs, y compris celui après qui j'ai dû galoper en sabot sur 400 mètres dans les travaux   ::   Rien, pas un cent d'étrennes pour la poste cette année !!!!!

M'enfin, le colis se rapproche mais j'ai prévenu que si UN seul livre était écorné, ils entendraient parler de moi et de mon avocate idem s'ils ne remboursaient pas les frais de RE-expédition et les médicaments homéo pour mon chien (Zylkène), médicaments qui avaient traîné d'un pays à l'autre en pleine canicule alors qu'il n'y aurait eu aucun souci si le colis m'avait été livré le 3 août !!!

Après la journée qui avait très mal commencé ça m'a fait du bien de me défouler sur la poste  ::  

Pfffff je rigole mais je n'oublie pas pour autant qu'une épée de Damoclès pèse sur ma Chinook.... J'ai un peu plus d'espoir puisqu'elle a mangé un peu mais je crains que ce soit pour mieux sauter.....

Maman est très triste mais me dit que je dois me préparer... je le sais mais ça n'empêchera pas un trèèèèèèès gros chagrin le jour où.....  ::  

Merdalor (comme disait Tchadoune pour celles qui l'ont connue !), pourquoi ont-ils une vie aussi courte......

 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Les dents de Maman, ce n'est toujours pas ça... mais bon, elle ne prend des antibios que depuis hier après-midi : elle a une chique énorme en bas à gauche, elle bouffe des anti-douleurs et je ne pige pas trop : pour ses précédentes dents arrachées (avec des racines mal foutues), elle a dû aller à l'hosto après être tombée dans les pommes à cause de la douleur !!! Là, ma dentiste envisage de faire ça toute seule dans son petit cabinet ? Je ne suis pas trop rassurée, il ne faut pas oublier que Maman a 81 ans !!! La pauvre, j'ai déjà mal rien qu'à ouvrir la bouche alors elle....

Pour le déménagement, on va demander un deuxième devis... qui sait, le second trouvera peut-être moins de m3 à déménager  ::  Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le premier devis contient des choses qu'on peut faire nous-mêmes !  Parce que 7.800 euros, c'est énooooorme  ::  

Pffff : pas envie d'aller dormir, je suis trop angoissée !!!

----------


## Daysie433

courage à toi chinooka pour tes petits  ::

----------


## siju

Je pense fort à toi Chinooka ainsi qu'aux jumeaux. J'espère que cette fois encore ce ne sera qu'une fausse alerte mais il est vrai que tu vas devoir te "préparer" (comme  si on pouvait se préparer à voir partir un morceau de son coeur !) à ce qu'ils te quittent.
Je t'embrasse très fort.

----------


## cassie60

je suis de tout coeur avec toi Chinooka le plus dur la preparation à la disparition Courage ma belle 
pour ma part je ne suis jamais prete à ce moment là ::  ::  :: 
Certes nous aimerions les garder le plus longtemps possible ; je suis pas pour l'acharnement 
Des pleurs nous en avons versés et continuerons en versés pour nos poilus Leur vie est trop courte en durée nos loulous nous laissent un grand vide lorsqu ils s'envolent pour le paradis ,leur vie fut heureuse du moins nous avons fait tout pour
Je pense à tous les pauvres qui meurent seul au fond d'un box
ceux qui seront euthanasiés faute de place ou par convenance du  ::  :: à leur "s...p" de maitres 
Ceux qui mourront aprés avoir subit des maltraitances etc .............. ::  ::  tout celà dans l'indifference la plus complete pour la plupart des soit disant etre humain
Les notres  :: sont et seront accompagnés jusqu'à leur dernier soupir 
Chinook comment va t'elle ,et igloo,?
Ta maman j 'espére que son algie dentaire est calmée 
Le grand jour demain jeudi  ::  :: le colis arrive

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh la la ma regine avec toi on passe du rire aux larmes , je retiendrais les larmes parce que je pense et il ne faut pas se leurrer que quoiqu il arrive il faut vraiment te blinder et affronter la réalité ,qui se rapproche , et je ne voudrais pas etre a ta place surtout si les 2 devaient partir de maniere proches , j ai vécu ca avec mon gros , je crois que malgré la tristesse , je m etais tellement persuadé que c etait " mieux " que j ai bien moins eu mal , se dire que c est fini , moins depuis plus d un mois je me disais il ne pourra pas refaire un été , ce serait trop dur pour lui en fait je m etais dit que je ne lui ferai pas revivre chaleurs etc que ce serait trop dur , et puis fin avril le 30 j ai compris que l on y etait la fin du chemin arrivait , il avait pas trop maigit enfin avec les poils on  voit pas trop mais les crises comme de l epilespsie avec flaques de bave ou il marchait puis glissait dedans , et s ecartelait du coup , et ces longues heures ou il restait debout sans arriver a se recoucher ,comme bloqué par l arthrose , je partais  en le couchant esperant surtout qu il ne se leve pas  au risque de rester 6 ou 7 h debout sans pouvoir se recoucher ,et cette obstination a mettre sa tete dans un angle et a vouloir avancer et ne plus savoir ou pouvoir reculer si on l aidait pas ,non pour lui c etait plus vivable , tu as quand meme la chance de  ne pas travailler ca te permet certainement de les soulager et surveiller au mieux , si  ca avait ete mon cas bien sur j aurai tenté de le garder plus longtemps , il avait 15 ans il me manque beaucoup !!  :: mais toi tu as encore de sacrés phenoménes derriere pour t occuper ,tu vas devoir t en occuper avec encore plus de calins 
tu me fais bien rire avec tes histoires , c est pas une entreprise corse qui les fait les travaux !!!ca semble bien long  :: aujourdh ui peut etre ou alors demain  :: 
7800 euros pour déménager ca semble quand meme fort !!!perso avec la 1 ere maison 120m² beaucoup beaucoup de choses meubles livres , fringues ,, on a loué un camion et les amis du petit ont tout démenagé ,mais je pense que meme si j avais pris un déménageur ca serait pas monté aussi haut , essaye de demander un devis que pour les meubles et si tu as confiance a mr nouch !!!voit si en louant toi meme un camion sur 2 ou 3 jours ou moins meme ca vaut pas le coup de l embaucher lui et un collégue pour démenager les cartons, perso le jour j on avait fait deja pas mal d aller retour avec les cartons en voiture du coup il restait presque que les meubles et les outils et les trucs du jardin , et  et tout le reste !!!!qu est ce qu on ramasse comme trucs , je sais rien jeter !!!!j ai encore fait un gd tri l autre jour , j ai tout porté a la spa pour leur vide grenier 

plein de courage ma belle , on pense a toi a vous , 2 et 4 pattes

----------


## breton67

Régine ayant comme toi , Daysie , Fabie et tant d autres déja donné de ce coté je ne suis jamais arrivée a me préparer a une séparation de l un de mes petits ::  préparée ou pas ça fait tellement mal qu a chaque fois j ai regretté pour quelques temps d avoir adopté 
on a beau dire :tu les a rendus heureux , ils ont un bel age .........on s en fous ça fait mal 
mes deux papys bien qu encore un peu petit peu plus vaillants que les tiens j ai l estomac noué quand je les  regarde et je demande a quel Dieu?? de me les laisser encore un peu  juste encore un peu 
Siju oui c est un petit bout de notre coeur qui part a chaque fois 
 vois tu nous avons tant ri des betises de tes loulous , tremblé des fois aussi pour eux que le jour ou ils partiront nous serons plusieurs a avoir mal 
je t embrasse tres fort Régine je pense aussi a ta maman que tout aille bien pour elle 
Fabie y a plus qu a engager les ducons de la rue pour aider , s ils sont aussi doués pour porter qu ils le sont en conneries le déménagement devrait aller a vitesse gv

----------


## Chinooka

Aujourd'hui ce sont les larmes... Ma véto vient à 18h30.

Chinook n'a pas voulu se lever, elle n'a pas voulu de sa gamelle donc je lui ai ouvert une boîte de thon : elle a détourné la tête d'un air dégoûté alors que lors des deux précédentes poussées de fièvre, elle mangeait de bon appétit le lendemain de la piqûre d'antibio. A peine levée, elle se couche : elle est épuisée. Là elle est couchée sur un coussin au salon depuis des heures : la tête vers le mur, dos au salon et elle ne bouge plus.

Pendant que j'étais au téléphone avec Maman qui demandait des nouvelles de Chinook, je papouillais Igloo : il a une boule très dure, comme une grosse prune, après la joue, c'est caché par l'oreille. On verra ce qu'en pense la véto mais si elle soupçonne quelque chose de mauvais, je le laisserai partir lui aussi. Il a un appétit d'ogre mais ce n'est même plus du plaisir : à ce stade-là, c'est de l'obsession. J'écouterai ma véto et je suivrai ses conseils.

Bon sang que c'est dur et que ça fait mal...

----------


## cassie60

ayant confiance en ton veto tu as raison d'ecouter ses conseils
Nous sommes de tout coeur avec toi chinook;des moments penibles periode dure angoissante pour toi Repose toi "un bien grand mot il est vrai facile a dire pas facile à faire "lorsque l'on s'aperçoit que nos poilus ne vont pas bien Penses à ta meute elle a besoin de toi comme toi tu as besoin d'eux
bizzzz Marie

----------


## jaspée

> Aujourd'hui ce sont les larmes... Ma véto vient à 18h30.
> 
> Chinook n'a pas voulu se lever, elle n'a pas voulu de sa gamelle donc je lui ai ouvert une boîte de thon : elle a détourné la tête d'un air dégoûté alors que lors des deux précédentes poussées de fièvre, elle mangeait de bon appétit le lendemain de la piqûre d'antibio. A peine levée, elle se couche : elle est épuisée. Là elle est couchée sur un coussin au salon depuis des heures : la tête vers le mur, dos au salon et elle ne bouge plus.
> 
> Pendant que j'étais au téléphone avec Maman qui demandait des nouvelles de Chinook, je papouillais Igloo : il a une boule très dure, comme une grosse prune, après la joue, c'est caché par l'oreille. On verra ce qu'en pense la véto mais si elle soupçonne quelque chose de mauvais, je le laisserai partir lui aussi. Il a un appétit d'ogre mais ce n'est même plus du plaisir : à ce stade-là, c'est de l'obsession. J'écouterai ma véto et je suivrai ses conseils.
> 
> Bon sang que c'est dur et que ça fait mal...


je suis avec toi regine, mais si je fais mon possible pour retenir mes larmes... le départ d'un de nos loulous nous arrache le coeur comme l'a dit Siju... et on est quelques unes a redouter cette issue... mais les toutous choisissent leur moment.. et on est obligé de les suivre... ils sont prets, nous pas, mais ils attendent de nous qu'on le soit... et qu'on assure leur départ ... mais bon dieu quelle souffrance !!
je sens ta peine et ton desespoir et meme si je ne suis pas présente, je te serre sur mon coeur... courage ma douce... ::

----------


## breton67

ces dernier temps a chaque fois que j allais sur ton post j avais peur de lire un tel message
 je voudrais etre plus proche Régine , plus pres pour te soutenir mais les mots sont vains , il faut beaucoup d amour pour laisser partir ces compagnons a 4 pattes ,c est une grande partie de ta vie qui s en va avec eux , je pense tres fort a toi Régine  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Chinook a glissé du coussin et s'est retrouvée sur le carrelage, j'ai eu du mal à la remettre sur le coussin, elle n'avait aucune réaction et je ne savais pas comment la prendre en douceur !

----------


## jaspée

> Chinook a glissé du coussin et s'est retrouvée sur le carrelage, j'ai eu du mal à la remettre sur le coussin, elle n'avait aucune réaction et je ne savais pas comment la prendre en douceur !


elle est au bout de sa vie... elle t'aime et ne dira rien... je suis désolée... mais offre lui le ciel comme dernier cadeau...

----------


## astings

Mon Dieu,comme ces moments sont difficiles.Je n'arrive pas à retenir mes larmes car ,comme dit plus haut, on a vibré au rythme des aventures Belge. On s'est angoissé,on s'est inquiété,et on a beaucoup ,beaucoup rigolé.
Je pense trés fort à toi ,Il faut être forte pour eux.

----------


## F ET F

Je pense très fort à toi et à tes compagnons...

----------


## Daysie433

tendres pensées pour chinook et igloo.......nous sommes toutes près de toi chinooka....courage  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Oui, moments si douloureux après tant de gags et autres sagas de joie !!!!! 
Je n'arrive pas à retenir mes larmes non plus, car grâce à ta verve REGINE et au ceuset de facéties qu'étaient grâce à tes loulous tous ensemble, chacune de tes journées (et nuit !!!!) et chaque instant, nous avons vécu à WATERLOO en direct !!!!!
Et actuellement encore, tu nous racontes les traces d'anciens grattages de jardin... auxquels, même ceux de ta rue ne peuvent être si rigolos !!! c'est dire !!!! 

Et cependant.... à l'instant même où j'écris en riant/pleurant, tu es en plein drame...
Courage, REGINE...  plein de caressous à CHINOOK (qui semble s'en foutre maintenant oui....) et IGLOO moins malheureuse de la suivre sans doute plutot que continuer... sans elle...
_

----------


## r'is27

De tout coeur avec toi Régine, de tendres pensées pour Chinook et Igloo   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ils sont toujours là.... Plus de détails plus tard parce que Maman est là.

----------


## r'is27

Je guettais un grand OUUUUUUUFFFFFFF

----------


## breton67

ouffffffffffffff moi aussi je viens de rentrer et j avais le coeur gros  ::

----------


## cassie60

ouf grand ouf regine  de tout coeur avec toi plein de pensées positives pour ta meute en particulier pour chinook et igloo

----------


## poppo

Bon sang Régine, je n'avais pas de connexion de la journée alors je découvre que maintenant......je t'avoue que j'ai sauté quelques réponses car l'angoisse montait alors fallait que j'aille au dernier page......et là je respire à nouveau!!
Je guetterai les nouvelles comme nous tous...
 ::

----------


## siju

Je suis là moi aussi (même si c'est très peu pour le moment) et même en compagnie, je me dis "c'est l'heure de la véto", Donne-nous vite des nouvelles !

----------


## Chinooka

A 18h j'ai distribué les gamelles et l'oeil de Chinook s'est allumé d'un seul coup... alors qu'elle avait été amorphe pendant toute la journée ! Elle a mangé une boîte de thon ensuite elle est sortie sur la terrasse en marchant à petits pas, comme avec précaution. Ensuite elle s'est allongée un peu à côté de moi sur le carrelage de la véranda et puis elle est retournée sur son coussin. Je ne savais plus quoi penser !!!

Elle n'a pas manifesté de douleur à la palpation contrairement à hier soir et comme elle avait un peu mangé, on a pris la décision de la laisser continuer sa petite vie, si elle avait eu mal on l'aurait endormie. La véto pense sérieusement qu'elle a un truc au foie et lui a refait une injection de Buscop*n et de m*tacam, à partir de demain on continue le Buscop*n par voie orale. Elle m'a dit d'attendre plus d'une heure avant de lui proposer une gamelle, ce que j'ai fait et elle a mangé une grosse partie de la gamelle mais elle avait déjà avalé une boîte de thon ! Maintenant, ça peut dégénérer tout à coup demain, après-demain, dans une semaine, dans un mois : on ne peut pas le dire.

Igloo : sa boule est énorme, je pensais à une grosse prune mais c'est carrément une pêche !!! Elle pense a un cancer ou à des métastases sur la glande salivaire ou sur un ganglion, plus probablement le ganglion (il n'a pas d'autres ganglions gonflés). Il peut avoir un cancer des intestins ? en tout cas, il y a quelque chose. Pas au pancréas parce que c'est fulgurant. On va essayer de lui donner des enzymes, on verra ce que ça donne. Selon elle, il n'a pas mal à l'arrière-train même si ça fait très mal au coeur de le voir comme ça et aussi faible, idem pour Chinook !

Elle trouve qu'il est inutile de faire des échos ou autres : pour faire quoi ? on ne va quand même pas leur faire de la chimio ou des rayons ni les opérer à leur âge ! Je ne vais pas les trimballer dans une clinique pour faire des examens et les perturber. Tant qu'ils mangent, qu'ils ont l'oeil vif et qu'ils ne sont pas amorphes, c'est qu'ils ne souffrent pas. Elle a trouvé que Chinook était beaucoup mieux que hier, elle avait repris son air normal, l'antibio agit donc elle sent mieux. Mais c'est déjà sa troisième poussée de fièvre depuis juin. A surveiller de près.

Bon, beaucoup de larmes aujourd'hui mais un large sourire ce soir ! Je sais que ce n'est qu'un répit qui peut être très court mais profitons-en !!! Je crois que je vais bien dormir cette nuit, cette journée m'a épuisée et je sens venir le contrecoup des émotions !!! Et je vais manger un bout parce que rien n'est passé depuis hier !

Avouez qu'ils sont quand même incroyables les jumeaux, ils m'auront tout fait ces p'tits monstres  ::  

En tout cas, je remercie ma véto du fond du coeur d'être comme elle est ! Elle est aussi gentille avec les mômans qu'avec les poilus  ::  Maman aussi qui est venue à la rescousse, ne voulant pas me laisser seule dans un moment pareil  ::  

Merci aussi à vous toutes pour vos messages, à Teuleu et Tendresse qui m'ont téléphoné, ça m'a vraiment beaucoup aidée de ne pas me sentir seule   ::

----------


## breton67

Régine je suis tellement heureuse  :Stick Out Tongue: etit ou grand répit tu vas encore les garder un peu tes amours! 
 :: pour ce qui est des examens plus poussés tu as raison , c est un tel stress d aller chez les vetos et en plus les tiens ayant eu  cette chance d avoir eu la veto a domicile , ils seraient totalement paniqués
 c est vrai qu ils t en aurons fait voir de toutes les couleurs  :: 
sur ce fais de beaux reves je suis sure que ce soir tu seras tellement heureuse d etre a l étroit dans ton lit

----------


## anniec

::  Régine

----------


## jaspée

bonne nuit Régine... et bonne nuit à la meute également !!  ::  que d'émotion pour ce jour...

----------


## astings

Mes larmes font place à un grand soulagement. Bonne nuit Régine et grosses papouilles à ta meute et plus particulièrement aux jumeaux.

----------


## poppo

Dors bien Régine et fait des beau rêves , tes enfants tous serrés autour de toi :: , un aura d'amour!
 ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonne nuit à toi Régine et tes petits  ::

----------


## jaspée

> Dors bien Régine et fait des beau rêves , tes enfants tous serrés autour de toi, un aura d'amour!


et des courbatures pour le réveil !!!!!  ::  faites de beaux rêves toutes....

----------


## breton67

coucou Régine j éspere une tres bonne journée pour toi 
plein de bonne choses

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles.

Malheureusement Chinook ne veut pas se lever ni manger. Je verrai plus tard, dès qu'elle sort pour ses besoins, je lui proposerai sa gamelle mais elle n'a pas l'air d'être en forme du tout...

----------


## Daysie433

::  mince alors pauvre Chinook 

je pense très fort à elle et Igloo  :: courage

----------


## cassie60

triste pour chinook elle va peut etre manger par la suite je le souhaite de tout coeur
Igloo comment va t'il?
 Je pense bien a toi as tu reussi à dormir, du moins à te reposer 
caresses à toute la meute en particulier aux jumeaux
 ::

----------


## astings

Profite un max de tes amours Régine,douces pensées

----------


## Chinooka

Chinook a fini par se lever en catastrophe pour sortir... mais trop tard ! J'en ai profité pour lui donner sa gamelle : elle a mangé du bout des dents mais les 3/4 quand même, c'est toujours ça ! Ensuite elle est retournée dans son fauteuil et n'en bouge pas.

Quant à Igloo, il a complètement inondé son coussin... Il a bien mangé comme toujours.

Je dois aller à la pharmacie mais j'espère toujours que le facteur va passer avec le colis....... donc j'irai en fin d'après-midi. Le rouleau-compresseur est occupé devant chez moi, toute la maison tremble, c'est très impressionnant et j'espère qu'elle ne va pas s'écrouler parce que c'est vraiment très fort !!!

----------


## danyhu

Courage Régine dans ces moments difficiles!   ::

----------


## manou 85

C'est très émouvant.

NOs poilus sont étonnants, ils nous donnent des leçons devie.

Même si les lendemains ne seront plus pareils, profites d'eux.

Je trouve ta véto extra d'humanité et de compassion.

----------


## breton67

+1 pour la véto c est tellement rare que cela merite d etre souligné 
pas façile Régine lorsque des loulous de la taille de tes papys n arrivent plus a se retenir , cela fait beaucoup de choses a gerer toute seule , le stress en plus , essaye au moins un peu de penser a toi aussi  ::

----------


## Wilo

Comme vous toutes, grosses pensées pour Régine dans ces moments très difficiles quand on sait que le bout du chemin arrive pour nos loulous chéris  ::

----------


## Chinooka

+ 1.000 pour ma véto !!! Par exemple, quand nous sommes allées chez elle pour faire endormir Tsarine (la dernière petite teckel de Maman), elle a proposé à Maman que nous quittions la pièce pour la laisser un peu seule avec Tsarine. Elle est aussi formidable avec les maîtres qu'avec leurs poilus ! En plus c'est une excellente véto et je sais que je peux lui faire entièrement confiance, ça rassure !

A 16h, Chinook s'était levée donc je lui ai proposé la fin de sa gamelle de ce matin... elle m'a fait un peu la grimace  ::  donc j'ai rajouté du thon en boîte et elle a tout terminé  ::  Pour les gamelles suivantes, je mélangerai du thon avec le reste ! Je lui ai acheté du Nutrigel plus sur les conseils de ma véto hier soir, que je rajouterai aussi.

Le facteur n'est toujours pas passé avec le colis  ::  Ledit colis m'attend au point poste de Carrefour... c'est déjà ça mais la poste va entendre parler de moi !

----------


## breton67

défoules toi Régine ça te fera du bien  ::

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Bonjour chinooka.
Je suis désolée de lire tout cela, j’espérais que tes jumeaux seraient en meilleure forme. Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage pour la suite en esperant que Chinook va remonter un peu la pente.
Gros bisous

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Depuis plusieurs jours je venais pas sur le post faute de temps
Je ne pensais pas lire des nouvelles aussi émouvanteq
Je pense Régine que tu as compris et que tu accompagnes tes jumeaux avec beaucoup d'amour
Je ne peux que te souhaiter beaucoup de courage Heureusement tu es bien entourée
Reposes toi décompresses c'est tellement éprouvant physiquement et moralement
je ne sais trop quoi te dire ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

Je pense très fort à toi Régine et j'espère que tes jumeaux auront encore la force de se battre le plus longtemps possible  :: 
Ils nous ont tellement faire rire ces 2 clowns  ::

----------


## anniec

::

----------


## Mi

Voila des mois que je suis tes aventures avec ta "meute" en passant du rire aux larmes.
Ces derniers jours c'était plutot "aux larmes".
Comme je comprends ton désarroi et ton espoir d'un jour de plus.
Ici, je crois que nous avons tous demandé : "laissez le (la) moi encore un peu" et quand ce "peu" arrive au bout seuls restent les bons souvenirs, l'Amour partagé et la certitude de leur avoir accordé une fin digne : la dernière preuve d'Amour.
Mistouffle , mon Amie, ma douce, ma téméraire, ma courageuse, ma "Mimi" m'a quittée et 8 mois plus tard sa fille Pichounne.
Régine, je suis de tout coeur près de toi

----------


## cassie60

coucou regine
je viens aux nouvelles de la meute
je pense bien à toi srtout penses à te reposer essayes de te détendre 
A propos as tu recupéré ton colis ? t'es tu bien défoulé sur la poste?

----------


## Chinooka

Apparemment Chinook mange quand elle l'a décidé... Ce matin elle a daigné se lever au moment où tous les autres rentraient après leur gamelle ! Elle a mangé un bon 3/4 et a terminé à midi avec du thon. A 16h, je donne une petite gamelle à Igloo : Chinook a remangé aussi une petite gamelle  :: 

Cet après-midi, j'ai pris le risque de partir comme une voleuse et d'aller chercher mon colis à toute vitesse. Comme le point-poste est chez Carrefour je savais que je ne devrais pas perdre du temps à chercher un parking. Je bavais trop en le sachant si près de chez moi... Il y avait du monde à l'accueil : à présent tout le monde sait à quel point la poste belge est incompétente. Je n'ai rien pu dire aux dames de l'accueil : elles travaillent chez Carrefour, ne font que vendre des timbres, réceptionner le courrier et donner les colis, elles ne sont nullement concernées par la poste proprement dite. Mais j'ai demandé une photocopie de l'avis de "passage" que le crétin de facteur avait déposé dans ma boîte et sur lequel, à la place du destinataire il avait écrit le nom de l'expéditeur. Ca partira avec une plainte en bonne et due forme au service réclamation de la poste par recommandé  ::  Il s'agit que la poste rembourse les frais du second envoi puisqu'elle n'a pas fait son boulot malgré le dossier qu'on avait ouvert le 13 août, éventuellement je peux demander à mon avocate de faire une lettre mais ça risque de me coûter trois/quatre fois le prix de l'envoi  ::  

En tout cas, un grand bravo à l'expéditrice qui avait fait un emballage d'enfer qui a résisté au double de kilomètres que prévus au départ. Je lui ai dit qu'elle pouvait se recycler en déménageur, du moins dans la section emballage, les objets fragiles ne risquent pas de casser avec elle  :: 

Trois heures plus tard, je recevais un mail de Colissimo comme quoi le colis m'avait été livré.... il ne m'a jamais été livré, je suis allée le chercher moi-même, la poste n'a pas fait son boulot !!!!!

Je crois franchement qu'il n'y a pas pire que la poste belge sur la planète : même dans des territoires reculés ou en pleine brousse ça doit fonctionner mieux que chez nous... Et la première fois que je verrai le facteur-livreur, il va savoir comment je m'appelle et qu'il est inutile de venir chercher des étrennes jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, je le hais   ::

----------


## breton67

un petit réconfort sans aucun doute de voir les gamelles se vider  :: 
quand au reste n je suis pliée de rire j ai l impression devoir la tete de ton facteur quand il cherchera ses étrennes ::

----------


## poppo

Comme on dit en France: " Avec la poste tout est possible!" ........je vois qu'en Belgique c'est pareil :: 
Allez , détend toi en feuilletant le livre de Teuleu  :: 

Gros calins à la meute !

----------


## cassie60

une grosse pensée pour toi regine
caresse à ta meute ::

----------


## anniec

:: Régine
Carresses aux "petits" !

----------


## anniec

Ca va, Régine ?

----------


## hitchcock

> l'expéditrice qui avait fait un emballage d'enfer qui a résisté au double de kilomètres que prévus au départ




Ca ne serait pas plutôt au triple des km??? Enfin quand on aime la poste, on ne compte pas...C'est qu'on y prendrait goût!

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai hésité entre double et triple km, mais je ne suis pas très forte en calcul  ::  

Chinook a retrouvé un bon appétit, elle mange même plus qu'avant du fait que je rajoute du thon dans ses gamelles. Elle laisse très peu et je lui donne une petite gamelle à 16 h avec les restes auxquels je rajoute du thon, les médicaments dans un bout de saucisse de Francfort.

Rien de neuf pour Igloo mais hier soir Chinook m'a inquiétée assez fortement : elle avait du mal à respirer et était très agitée. Elle n'arrêtait pas de se lever, je lui ouvrais la porte mais elle n'avait pas vraiment envie de sortir. Elle allait de son fauteuil au salon jusqu'au canapé de la véranda et toussait beaucoup. Mon amie d'enfance que je viens d'avoir au téléphone me dit que la qualité de l'air n'était pas bonne et que sa maman avait du mal à respirer aussi, rien à voir avec la chaleur d'ailleurs hier soir il refaisait frais. Par contre la nuit a été calme et ce matin elle avait retrouvé son état normal. J'espère qu'il n'arrivera rien cette semaine parce que ma véto est en congé jusqu'à lundi prochain. 

 ::

----------


## cassie60

coucou Regine
Mon petit loup a eu le meme symptome hier soir ,ayant du mal à respirer= toux++++ ->entrainant une agitation pourtant la chaleur n'etait pas etouffante  j'ai tout de meme  mis le refroidisseur d'air il a une fonction ionisation et de purification de l'air
Apres cet episode il s'est retrouvé angoissé comme aprés chaque crise, il errait dans la maison je sors je rentre etc... je pense aussi que son cerveau s'est retrouvé mal oxygéné vu son age plus fragile je lui ai donné son comprimé pour son cerveau tout est redevenu calme par la suite
Que d'angoisse pour nos poilus 
Caresses à ta petite meute ,x les doigts pour que tout se passe bien 
Bisous à toi et ta maman qui j'espére ne souffre plus de sa dent

----------


## Chinooka

Tu donnes le comprimé pour le cerveau en plus de la dose normale ? Les jumeaux reçoivent du Karsivan (même chose que le candilat) dans leur gamelle matin et soir, je n'ai jamais pensé à en donner un de plus en cas d'agitation. La petite Milaine de Daysie était aussi fort agitée. Le tien va mieux aujourd'hui ?

Maman est chez la dentiste depuis 1/2 heure... j'espère que tout se passe bien !!! Elle n'a plus mal et c'est tout à fait dégonflé donc je suppose que la dentiste pourra lui arracher les dents, enfin surtout les mauvaises racines qui ne vont pas dans le bon sens !!!

----------


## Daysie433

hier après midi sortie match de foot avec mon fils de 17 H à 23 H une première pour moi et finalement j'ai aimé
il faisait 30° et l'ambiance était garantie...........on fêtait les 140 ans du HAC


premier match : anciens du HAC qui avaient 18 ans en 1989 contre ceux de 18 ans d'Oxford match nul 2 à 2


second match REAL MADRID avec zidane, makelele, karembeu contre les anciens meilleurs joueurs du HAC
résultat REAL MADRID 4 et le HAC 2 match avec spectacle au profit de l'asso ELA (lutte contre la Leucodystrophie)
dans le très beau nouveau stade Océane Le Havre qui comporte  25 178 places assises 







et à 23 H il faisait encore très bon..........peut être Milaine paie le contre coup de la canicule et dans la maison qui est très mal isolée cela fait des semaines qu'on a 25 °....... courage à toi pour tes petits igloo et chinook les voir se dégrader de jour en jour met vraiment le moral à plat.

----------


## cassie60

oui ,mon veto m'a dit de lui donner un comprimé de candilat en plus de sa dose du matin et du soir  lorqu'il decompense c'est à dire respiration difficile et toux car le cerveau se retrouve mal oxygéné ce qui provoque comme une agitation A chaque crise je lui donne cela marche
aujourdhui mon patriarche va bien , apres une bonne nuit 
ce matin pour sortir dans le jardin il a donné de la voix ce qui est bon signe 
il ne devrait pas courrir mais comment faire ,il suit du moins il essaye de suivre la meute je ne peux tout de meme pas l'isoler de ses copines et de son copain alors je le laisse profiter tout en le surveillant , Surtout shangai et Casie qui sont jeunes elles foncent sans trop se soucier de lui
attention les voitures sportives bulldozzers sont lachées, championnes de la course et des trous 
 ::   :: n ai jamais trouvé de tresor pas un centime , les tiens sont plus futes :: 
bizzz a toi regine

----------


## poppo

C'est vrai que le candilat marche bien, Duc en a aussi tous les soirs et depuis il est plus tranquille  :Smile: 

Calins a vos poilus les filles!

----------


## Chinooka

> jamais trouvé de tresor pas un centime , les tiens sont plus futes
> bizzz a toi regine


Ah mes miens ils ne trouvent pas de trésor, au contraire ils planquent des trésors au jardin  ::  

Je ne sais pas ce qu'a Igloo : je lui ai donné un médicament dans une saucisse et il n'en a pas voulu alors qu'il est obsédé dès qu'il voit quelque chose à manger !!! J'espère que ce n'est pas la grosse boule qui le gêne parce que ce n'est pas normal du tout ça  ::   Dans 1/2 heure je lui donne sa petite gamelle intermédiaire, je verrai si il la mange.

Merci pour le filon pour oxygéner le cerveau, elle a sa dose le matin et le soir mais j'essaierai de lui en donner le cas où, au point où elle est, je ne pense pas que ça puisse lui faire beaucoup de tort...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups... je voulais écrire "Ah mais les miens", j'ai fait un raccourci  ::

----------


## cassie60

si il a une gene tu lui haches la saucisse ou autre en formant une sorte de boulette cela glisse mieux dans leur gorge
pauvre petit pere igloo  le veto pense à quoi?

----------


## vidau fabienne

oui moi aussi candilat on pouvait rajouter un pt plus de comprimé pour mon gros , la vache qui rigole est peut etre plus pratique pour les médocs ;
daysie le sport quand on y a gouté c est le top , tres beau stade  :: mon neveu hier a fini son 1 er grand tour cycliste de sa carriere professionnelle de cycliste , tour d espagne  ou vuelta pour ceux qui sont espagnols (3 semaines  sous des chaleurs pas possible avec des cols incroyables dont 2 jours avec des pentes de 24 pour cent a 31 pour 100  c est juste enorme , moi je trouve que ca monte pour rentrer du village alors que c est plus plat qu une limande ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense que c'est la fin pour Igloo, il est complètement désorienté, il n'arrête pas de circuler en trainant les pattes arrière, en titubant et en tremblant, il n'a pas voulu manger, franchement je pense que le moment est venu, je connais mon chien.

Je me suis presque fait envoyer à la m**** par le véto chez qui j'étais allée avec Igloo en août 2011 quand il avait les yeux révulsés... il me dit que je lui téléphone juste avant ses consultations !!!!!!!!!!!! Ben tiens, je n'attends pas de l'appeler depuis ce matin  :: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Il va me rappeler. Je l'ai appelé parce que la remplaçante de ma véto ne peut pas venir aujourd'hui ou alors très tard.

Quand je lui dis qu'Igloo n'a pas voulu manger, il me dit que ça arrive.... PAS IGLOO qui est obsédé par la bouffe !!! Il ne l'a pas vu tituber !!! Merdalor !!!!!

Il me dit "et comment je vais porter sa dépouille si je ne peux pas me garer chez vous" ? Et MOI ??? comment je vais porter Igloo jusqu'à ma voiture qui est garée au diable ???????????????

MERDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## jaspée

ben... sacré veto que t'es obligé de te coltiner là... ca vaut pas la tienne... et dire qu'elle est pas là... zut alors... courage Régine, on est là..

----------


## cassie60

nous sommes tous  avec toi regine

----------


## Mi

Purée ! Il sort d'où ce véto ?
Les ouvriers qui te pourrissent la vie depuis x temps ne pourraient-ils pas te donner un coup de main ?
Depuis le départ de sa soeur après celui de sa mère Perhaps décline de jour en jour. C'est mon dernier "petit gris" (caniche). Je voudrais tant qu'il parte paisiblement comme le premier, mon "Eclair", dans son sommeil.
Nous leur devons cette dernière preuve d'Amour mais, c'est tellement dur.

----------


## r'is27

Courage Régine, mes tendres pensées pour le beau igloo :: 

PS : Tu as confiance dans ce véto, je vais peut être dire une énormité mais si igloo ne souffre pas, il serait peut être mieux de faire venir la remplacante de ta véto, elle est peut être plus humaine que ce véto

----------


## jaspée

sutout que s'il traine a arriver, la remplacante sera peut etre plus vite sur place !

----------


## Chinooka

La collaboratrice du véto passe à 19h30, j'attends que le véto me rappelle pour me donner le n° de l'autre parce qu'Igloo est gonflé comme une outre... C'est horrible surtout qu'il n'a que la peau sur les os alors ses côtes et ses vertèbres saillent plus que jamais. De toute façon si c'était une torsion ou dilatation, on ne va pas l'opérer avec son coeur complètement usé et dans l'état où il est !!! Je voudrais avoir la véto au téléphone pour lui demander de venir plus tôt si c'est possible.

Il déambule du salon au jardin sans s'arrêter depuis 16h, il vient de poser à moitié sur un coussin et à moitié sur le carrelage et respire très très fort... Je vois bien qu'il n'en veut plus et qu'il n'en peut plus, maintenant : aller au-delà ce serait vraiment de l'acharnement   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La collaboratrice du véto passe à 19h30, j'attends que le véto me rappelle pour me donner le n° de l'autre parce qu'Igloo est gonflé comme une outre... C'est horrible surtout qu'il n'a que la peau sur les os alors ses côtes et ses vertèbres saillent plus que jamais. De toute façon si c'était une torsion ou dilatation, on ne va pas l'opérer avec son coeur complètement usé et dans l'état où il est !!! Je voudrais avoir la véto au téléphone pour lui demander de venir plus tôt si c'est possible.

Il déambule du salon au jardin sans s'arrêter depuis 16h, il vient de poser à moitié sur un coussin et à moitié sur le carrelage et respire très très fort... Je vois bien qu'il n'en veut plus et qu'il n'en peut plus, maintenant : aller au-delà ce serait vraiment de l'acharnement   ::

----------


## jaspée

pauvre Igloo.... courage ma belle...

----------


## Daysie433

pauvre igloo il doit faire de l'oedème mon bobby avait la même chose....je pense très fort à ton petite Igloo et suis de tout coeur avec vous deux  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

c'est difficile Régine mais le moment est venu de lui offrir une fin de vie digne pour u'il ne souffre plus
Rien qu'en te lisant cela me fait mal
Je l'imagine ton petit Igloo :Mad: 
je suis en pensée sincère avec toi

----------


## Chinooka

Il est mort et sans l'aide de la véto, il a eu le temps d'agoniser........................................  ....................

J'ai téléphoné au véto de garde : en consultation, ne pouvait pas venir tout de suite...............

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Toutes mes tendres pensées pour toi Régine .
Il ne souffre plus ton pépère.*

----------


## jaspée

> Il est mort et sans l'aide de la véto, il a eu le temps d'agoniser........................................  ....................
> 
> J'ai téléphoné au véto de garde : en consultation, ne pouvait pas venir tout de suite...............


quelle tristesse... mais tu etais à ses cotés et c'est le principal... RIP petit Igloo, jamais plus tu ne dévastera la cuisine... et les denrées laissées sans surveillance... de ta moman.... qui donnerait certainement toutes les conserves dispo pour que tu reviennes... je pleure avec toi Régine...   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

petit père il a lutté il n'en pouvait plus
Le voilà parti au ciel et de là haut Chinooka il veillera sur toi et nous savons que sa place dans ton coeur restera
Au revoir igloo ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

pauvre petit amour cela a dû être terrible pour lui comme pour toi, tendres pensées pour vous deux  ::  repose en paix gentil Igloo  ::

----------


## teuleu

De tout coeur avec toi Régine.    Aur revoir Igloo petit fumeur de moquette, roi des bêtises veille bien sur ta maman depuis la haut.

----------


## siju

J'arrive seulement maintenant pour voir cette triste nouvelle. Il fallait bien que ça arrive en l'absence de ta véto. C'est quoi pour des vétos les autres ? Pfffffff
Bien sûr moi aussi je pense très fort à toi, à Igloo et aussi à Chinook qui va se trouver perdue sans son jumeau. 
Courage Chinooka, j'imagine ta peine, j'ai mal pour toi !
Je t'embrasse.

----------


## Mi

Est-ce-qu'il fait "pipi" normalement ?
A-t-il un diurétique parmi ses médoc ?
Il fait peut-être un l'oedème qui compresse ses poumons.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolée !
J'ai écrit avant de lire plus haut.
Suis de tout coeur près de toi

----------


## danyhu

Terrible qu'il soit "parti" comme ça!!!  ::  mais tu étais près de lui...

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi Régine  ::

----------


## anniec

Oh, désolée Régine  :: 
Je pleure Igloo avec vous ce soir et pense très fort à vous. 
RIP bel Igloo

----------


## Jade01

Chinooka je suis désolée, je te lisais tous les jours en craignant cette nouvelle  ::

----------


## breton67

Je ne viens que maintenant mais le post en haut de page m a fait peur 
Régine je ne trouve pas les mots qu il faudrait , comme dit il n y a pas longtemps tes loulous ce sont un peu les notres ; 
au revoir beau ti bonhomme , veille bien sur ta maman  ::

----------


## vmmiss

désolée de lire cette triste nouvelle... je te souhaite beaucoup de courage

----------


## poppo

Régine, la seule et unique chose que tu dois te dire c'est que Igloo a eu un vie merveilleux auprès de toi et ta/sa meute.....il a été et seras toujours aimé par toi - et aussi par nous tous car en suivant ta meute tous les jours on les aime tes loulous  :: - 

Tu étais là avec lui jusqu'à la fin même si on aura tous voulu que cela finissait autrement mais tu étais là  et c'était la seule chose important pour lui, d'avoir sa maman !

Rien qu'on pourra dire te consolera, c'est ainsi a chaque fois qu'un de nos amours nous quitte. Sache une chose, cette séparation n'est que temporaire, on retrouvera tous un jour ceux qu'on a aimé de toute notre âme.

Je t'embrase très très fort :: 

Pauline

----------


## astings

Je n'ose imaginer ta peine aussi je ne ferai pas de longues phrases qui ne te consoleraient pas . Moi aussi je pleure car il faisait parti de "mon quotidien " . Reste prés de ta chinook qui doit être complètement désorientée sans son igloo.
Je t'embrasse très fort

----------


## Chinooka

Mille mercis les filles, vos messages me réconfortent vraiment   :: 

Teuleu, F ET F et les autres cop's qui ont vu Igloo début août, ne sont pas trop surprises je crois... Il n'avait plus que la peau sur les os et avait encore fortement maigri depuis. Merci pour votre amitié sans faille Nath et Françoise (ainsi que Nicole, tu le lui diras Françoise).

J'ai passé ma soirée au téléphone, ça m'a distraite surtout avec une cousine avec laquelle j'ai longuement parlé de la nouvelle maison de Maman parce qu'elle n'avait pas trop de détails. Elle est une mémère chats à fond et comprend très bien ce que je ressens !!!

Ce soir, je suis vraiment partagée entre le gros chagrin et les larmes et aussi la colère que mon Glouglou soit parti en agonisant parce que sur *4 vétos*, *pas un n'a pu se déplacer* pour cause de consultations... peut-être des conneries comme des puces soudaines ou des trucs plus importants ??? je ne le saurai jamais. Mais qu'un véto de garde ne puisse venir en urgence parce qu'il a ses consultations : ça ne passe pas !!!! Je l'ai appelé en dernier recours pendant qu'Igloo agonisait puisque l'autre véto ne pouvait pas venir tout de suite, ayant encore des clients.... ben non : il devait terminer ses consultations !!! QUI APPELER ALORS si ne c'est le véto de garde ????? Je suis vraiment très en colère. Pour un véto de garde, qu'on prenne un véto qui n'a pas ses consultations en même temps que tous les autres vétos du coin !!!!!!!!!

Je n'oublierai jamais la vision de mon Glouglou qui s'est affalé à moitié sur le coussin dans le panier après des heures d'errance entre le salon et le jardin, à moitié sur le carrelage pour agoniser... Il avait les lèvres retroussées, il respirait très difficilement et était déjà absent... Que devais-je faire ??? l'étrangler pour abréger ses souffrances ?????? Il est mort là sur le carrelage !!!!!!! j'ai vu qu'il respirait de plus en plus lentement... ensuite je ne voulais pas croire qu'il était parti : j'avais l'impression de voir encore un peu de respiration !!! J'étais au téléphone avec Annie qui ne voulait pas me croire et qui m'a dit de toucher ses yeux : inertes... plus aucune réaction...

Je l'ai remis dans le panier (ce que je n'avais pas osé faire avant de peur de lui faire mal en le bougeant étant donné qu'il était très gonflé des flancs et me semblait tellement fragile   ::  ). Ensuite j'ai traîné le panier jusque dans le corridor parce que Chinook avait essayé de venir le voir à plusieurs reprises  ::   Par contre les autres étaient complètement indifférents.

La véto m'ayant appelée juste avant de venir m'a demandé si elle devait vraiment venir... Ben oui, pour le chercher !!! je n'allais pas rester avec son cadavre dans mon corridor !!!!!!

Très sympa la véto mais je lui ai dit que ça avait été l'horreur de voir agoniser et mourir mon chien ainsi  ::   Ben oui mais elle ne pouvait pas laisser tous ses clients en plan..... Donc à qui faut-il s'adresser si son chien agonise entre 17h et 19h ??????? Ben, faut le laisser crever comme un chien... c'est le cas de le dire !!!!!! *Quatre vétos quand même* !!!!! Je regrette amèrement de ne pas l'avoir fait endormir mercredi dernier, il serait parti serein dans mes bras après une anesthésie : au moins il ne se serait rendu compte de rien  ::  

Bref, je l'ai aidée à mettre mon Glouglou dans le sac et le porter jusqu'à sa voiture... ce fut mon adieu à mon chien qui partageait ma vie depuis 14 ans 1/2  ::  

C'est un cauchemar, JAMAIS je n'aurais imaginé qu'un de MES chiens partent ainsi !!!!! Ca me rend malade.

J'ai demandé à la véto s'il était bien mort... alors que j'allais le voir toutes les 5 minutes et que je voyais bien qu'il était mort et que ses babines devenir de plus en plus blanches. J'ai essayé de lui fermer son oeil droit (le seul accessible puisqu'il était sur le côté), en vain ou du moins à moitié. J'essayais de palper son coeur mais en vain. Il devenait de plus en plus rigide... il n'y avait aucun doute  ::  

Mon petit coeur d'Igloo que j'ai eu tout bébé, ce n'est pas la fin que je te destinais.... je voulais que tu partes en douceur dans mes bras et que tu ne te rendes compte de rien.... Je suis effondrée que ça se soit passé ainsi et j'aurai du mal à m'en remettre mon petit coeur  ::   Tes très nombreuses conneries me manqueront... encore lundi il avait volé un mouchoir en papier sur mon bureau !!! encore tout récemment, quand Maman venait il allait farfouiller dans ses poches et dans son sac pour trouver des mouchoirs en papier à voler !!!

Mon bébé d'amour, je vais allumer une grosse bougie qui ne craint rien pendant la nuit pour aider ton âme à s'envoler au paradis des poilus où tant d'autres t'attendent : tous les miens déjà partis et tous ceux de nos amies sur ce forum et d'ailleurs qui savent combien on a mal quand vous partez  ::  

Le contrecoup viendra demain quand je réaliserai pleinement que tu n'es plus là dans mes jambes à longueur de temps à réclamer à manger... parce que manger était une véritable obsession et c'est cela qui m'a alertée cet après-midi : ce n'était pas normal que tu ne veuilles rien avaler  ::  

Mon petit concon à sa môman, je te ferai un bel hommage plus tard, quand j'en aurai la force, là ce soir... mon petit fumeur de moquette, mon voleur de briquets et de mouchoirs en papier : je ne peux vraiment pas, j'ai trop mal  ::

----------


## Jade01

Régine  :: 

Tu m'as apporté ton soutien quand j'ai perdu Mimi, une bougie pour Igloo est donc allumée chez moi  ::

----------


## manou 85

Voila Igloo délivré de son corps de misère.

Lire ce qui t'es arrivé me replonge plusieurs années en arrière Ma Mâtine Bérénice souffrait d'un ostéosarcome, je passe sur le mauvais pronostic......on m'a rendu ma chienne m'informant du diagnostic très sombre avec juste un anti-inflammatoire genre tolfé.....; Bérénice a été agité toute la nuit, haletant sans cesse.........dur dur de la voir souffrir......j'appelle vers 8 h 30 le matin,je joins la secrétaire j'explique le pb......ah bah oui il a ses consults.....;(pareil bobologie)........;il me dit que de toute façon i ne se déplacera pas pour une eutha.....(il suivait a chienne depuis 7 ans....ma chienne n'arrivait plus à marcher.
J'ai appelé un ami éleveur qui a appelé le sien de véto, RV fut pris nous avons sédaté notre pauvre cherie avec du calmivet.....;une fois assomée nous l'avons mise dans la voiture......le véto l'a soulagé dans le coffre......et nous sommes partis chez l'incinérateur (notre copain les avait appelé). Je croyais voir ma chienne bouger alors que non je ne croyais pas qu'elle partirait si vite.
Après est venu la culpabilité...puis les pleurs.......

J'ai hai mon véto et je le hais encore de son manque d'humanité.

J'ai vu par la suite des personnes venir avec leur animal, qui venait pour le délivrer et j'ai toujours céder mon tour car on n'attend pas dans ce genre de situation et les personnes avec moi dans la salle d'attente faisaient de même.

Courage à toi Régine, Igloo va veiller sur toi.

----------


## Chinooka

Voilà comment est mort mon chien !!!!!!! Jamais je ne pourrai l'oublier  :: 

Vous voyez comme ses flancs étaient gonflés alors qu'il était maigre à faire peur ? Vanda m'avait parlé d'une torsion d'estomac mais il n'a pas gémi ni hurlé, je pense plutôt à de l'ascite à cause du coeur ou du cancer...



Voilà la bougie, de couleur verte ---> espoir ! Espoir qu'il repose enfin en paix au paradis des poilus... il l'a bien mérité son paradis malgré qu'il ait été l'emmerdeur de service toute sa vie  ::  Espoir aussi qu'il me pardonne de ne pas l'avoir mieux aidé à partir parce que j'avais prévu un truc tout doux...  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Jade, on sait sur ce forum que nous sommes toutes les plus à même de comprendre le chagrin des autres quand elles perdent un compagnon poilu !!! Je sais que même si tu n'interviens pas souvent, *TU ES LA* !!!! Comme beaucoup d'autres d'ailleurs ! On se réconforte chacune à son tour... on sait que les paroles n'effacent pas le chagrin mais ça aide tellement de se sentir soutenue et comprise   ::  




> Voila Igloo délivré de son corps de misère.
> 
> Lire ce qui t'es arrivé me replonge plusieurs années en arrière Ma Mâtine Bérénice souffrait d'un ostéosarcome, je passe sur le mauvais pronostic......on m'a rendu ma chienne m'informant du diagnostic très sombre avec juste un anti-inflammatoire genre tolfé.....; Bérénice a été agité toute la nuit, haletant sans cesse.........dur dur de la voir souffrir......j'appelle vers 8 h 30 le matin,je joins la secrétaire j'explique le pb......ah bah oui il a ses consults.....;(pareil bobologie)........;il me dit que de toute façon i ne se déplacera pas pour une eutha.....(il suivait a chienne depuis 7 ans....ma chienne n'arrivait plus à marcher.
> J'ai appelé un ami éleveur qui a appelé le sien de véto, RV fut pris nous avons sédaté notre pauvre cherie avec du calmivet.....;une fois assomée nous l'avons mise dans la voiture......le véto l'a soulagé dans le coffre......et nous sommes partis chez l'incinérateur (notre copain les avait appelé). Je croyais voir ma chienne bouger alors que non je ne croyais pas qu'elle partirait si vite.
> Après est venu la culpabilité...puis les pleurs.......
> 
> J'ai hai mon véto et je le hais encore de son manque d'humanité.
> 
> J'ai vu par la suite des personnes venir avec leur animal, qui venait pour le délivrer et j'ai toujours céder mon tour car on n'attend pas dans ce genre de situation et les personnes avec moi dans la salle d'attente faisaient de même.
> ...


Manou, je ne sais quoi dire... que TON véto ne veuille pas venir pour une eutha alors qu'il connaissait ta chienne et qu'elle ne pouvait plus marcher ??? Mais c'est encore pire que ce j'ai vécu ce soir !!!

J'avais aussi l'impression qu'Igloo respirait encore... mais j'ai bien dû me faire une raison : il était parti sans aucun réconfort au niveau médical !!!

Je n'ai jamais eu la chance d'avoir un de mes nombreux chiens qui soit parti naturellement, d'une crise cardiaque par exemple... net et brutal comme c'était arrivé pour une petite teckel cardiaque de 10 ans de Maman (pendant les vacances de Maman... ça la fout très mal !!!) : elle s'est effondrée d'un coup et n'a pas souffert. J'ai toujours dû prendre la décision d'abréger les souffrances. C'est le *premier*, mon bébé Igloo !!! qui part sans aucune aide..... et qui a agonisé sous mes yeux pour rien !!!!!! Je suis très en colère...

Moi aussi j'aurais compris même après avoir fait la file pendant 2 heures dans la salle d'attente que le/la véto parte en urgence plutôt que de faire un examen de routine ou des vaccins aux miens ! 

Mais bon, une visite à domicile avec eutha à la clé, ça doit rapporter beaucoup moins que 10 sacs à puces ou rappels de vaccins... Je ne pensais pas les vétos belges aussi vénaux !!! Imaginez qu'un généraliste fasse la même chose... nous sommes mal barrés ! quoique nous, on peut appeler les urgences et tomber sur n'importe quel apprenti médecin !

Je vais avoir une sérieuse discussion avec ma véto à son retour de vacances !

----------


## manou 85

Je suis en france, et les médecins c'est tout pareil.

Mon mari atteint d'un cancer du poumon, un matin n'a pu se lever. Appel au référent médecin (il me répond qu'il est en consult ;;

MOn sang n'a fait qu'un tour je suis arrivée dans sa salle d'attente et j'ai expliqué le pb aux personnes qui attendaient (en faisant court : renouv d'ordonnance, et un p'tit bout qui toussait).......en m'entendant le toubib est sorti....furibard.........
Je lui dis : je vous emmène ou vous me suivez ????

De plus le samu ne voulait pas prendre en charge mon pauv cheri car pas de prise de tension.  Ou va t on ???

HYpocrate doit faire la samba dans sa tombe.

----------


## Chinooka

Manou, ce que tu racontes, ça me rappelle mon pré-AVC en novembre 2007 ! J'ai pourtant un toubib en OR MASSIF !!!

J'ai un premier malaise vers 13h15 et je téléphone à Maman : "je ne me sens pas bien, peux-tu venir". Elle : "qu'est-ce que tu as encore fait comme connerie"  ::   Et moi : "ben rien, je coupais le poulet pour les chiens devant mon ordi et la télé".... "Bon j'arrive" : elle a fait très vite parce qu'elle sait que je n'exagère pas en général !!! En fait, suite à un coup de fil alors que je découpais le poulet devant la télé... mais télécommande en panne, je me suis levée pour arrêter la cassette manuellement et je suis tombée sur le canapé de la véranda, je ne tenais plus sur mes jambes ! Heureusement le téléphone était à portée et j'ai pu appeler Maman ! Elle arrive et téléphone à notre généraliste en expliquant le truc : sa femme dit "oh elle peut venir à la consultation"....... je faisais de grands signes à Maman comme quoi c'était hors de question !!! "Bon, il viendra après ses consultations"........ ce soir, j'ai eu un souvenir de déjà vu !

A 15 h, deuxième malaise : je m'effondre sur le canapé du salon en ayant des nausées (mais rien ne venait pourtant j'avais la tête dans le seau), la tête qui tourne... et puis ça passe. Je dis à Maman que je vais passer l'aspi pour que la maison soit un minimum propre.... ben oui, avec les chiens !

Vers 16 h et quelques, je me lève pour fermer la porte entre la véranda et le salon pour isoler les chiens, histoire qu'ils ne sautent pas sur le toubib : il adore les chiens mais avec son beau costume... Je ferme la moitié de la porte et zou : je m'effondre sur le canapé ! Maman a fini de fermer la porte et le toubib a sonné à la porte : je lui ai dit que j'avais une chute de tension......... ben tiens, j'avais 21  ::   Je lui ai dit "oh vous allez bien faire tomber ça avec une petite piqûre.............", il m'a répondu "petite piqûre ??? direct à l'hôpital" !!! et moi "oh vous n'y pensez pas et mes chiens !!!!!!". Bref, il a appelé l'ambulance en disant "vous venez TOUT DE SUITE !!!". J'ai un peu perdu connaissance après lui avoir dit "Docteur je vais mourir"... il m'a dit "oui comme tout le monde mais pas aujourd'hui"  ::   Dans l'ambulance idem : je me sentais mourir... Je ne me souviens plus de la descente de l'ambulance mais de mon réveil aux urgences "Madame, réveillez-vous"... on me tapotait les joues comme on voit dans les films ! J'ai redit "je vais mourir"... "Meuh non...". J'avais 23 en arrivant à l'hosto !

Alors : l'attraction du jour pour les voisins... l'ambulance, l'attroupement, l'un m'a dit après que j'étais blanche, un autre que j'étais verte..... va savoir qui dit vrai  ::   Ce qui est certain (toujours selon les voisins), c'est que Maman était BLANCHE !!! Elle voyait sa fille unique filer vers la mort... Elle était décomposée  ::  

A 23h, je me sentais mieux et j'ai dit que je rentrais chez moi.... j'avais encore 17 de tension, ils n'ont pas voulu que je rentre  ::  

Je ne sais pas pourquoi je raconte ce truc-là... pas pour me faire remarquer mais parce que ça m'a marquée à vie et fait prendre conscience que s'il arrive quelque chose, il reste des petits orphelins derrière : ma meute !

Donc non, je ne remplacerai pas les jumeaux. Quand Chinook partira (je m'y attends dans un avenir proche... elle a encore eu du mal à respirer aujourd'hui mais ce soir elle est calme), il m'en restera cinq : c'est déjà bien assez à caser en cas de gros problème...

Mon Glouglou, j'essaie de penser à n'importe quoi pour ne pas penser que tu es parti.....

Tu étais la joie de vivre dès que tu avais un freesbee, un ballon de foot, une balle de tennis ou un énorme ballon de plage... Je dois retrouver toutes ces photos dans mes archives ordi pour te faire un bel hommage... parce que tu n'étais pas triste de ton vivant, pas de raison que tu ne fasses pas rire tes fans maintenant  :: 

Désolée si je suis trop bavarde, c'est ma façon à moi de repousser la réalité.......

----------


## poppo

Régine, une bougie est également allumé chez moi. je suis certaine que Igloo voit toutes ces petites lumières allumés qui le guideront vers le paradis :: 

Je pleure avec toi.

----------


## jaspée

pas de souci ma belle, on adore tes écrits meme en ce jour particulier !!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci ma Poppo ! Je sais qu'Igloo n'est pas seul là-haut avec toutes nos pensées qui l'accompagnent.

Je sais que tu te prépares aussi comme beaucoup d'entre nous qui ont des toutous au bout du rouleau, que peut-on faire d'autre que se soutenir le moral quand ça arrive ? Nous avons la grande chance d'être sur ce forum où on sait et on comprend ce que les autres ressentent au moment du grand départ !

Pour ma part, j'ai l'énorme chance d'avoir Maman qui comprend et partage à fond (le cas inverse a été vrai aussi bien sûr : je l'ai toujours accompagnée dans les coups durs, quels qu'ils soient !) : elle est venue mercredi dernier en pensant que les jumeaux allaient y passer tous les deux alors que je lui avais dit de ne pas venir.... elle a dû se garer au diable et marcher longtemps alors qu'elle est handicapée d'une jambe ! La dentiste lui a enlevé trois racines en début d'après-midi, elle était prête à venir !!! mais j'ai refusé, je préférais qu'elle se repose !!! Notre Mr. Bricolage était prêt lui aussi à venir si nécessaire...

Je suis entourée d'ami(e)s amoureux des animaux (ami(e)s et cousines) en plus de ce forum où on comprend d'autant mieux ce que qu'on peut ressentir dans un cas pareil.

D'autres n'ont pas cette chance, celles dont la famille ou les amis ne comprennent pas notre passion pour les poilus !

Je regarde le pêle-mêle d'Igloo dans la véranda : qu'il avait l'air heureux avec ses jouets  ::  

Je ne réalise pas encore bien qu'il est parti...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Jaspée, c'est ma façon de me défouler puisque je ne peux plus téléphoner pour me défouler !!!!

Le réveil sera rude demain...

----------


## manou 85

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas de recette miracle  pour gommer les moments douloureux mais se plonger dans les photos  font du bien et réconfortent.
Impressionnant ce que tu racontes toi aussi avec ton accident.

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai un super ami canadien ! Il était venu dans ma boîte pour faire un rapport annuel pendant un mois et j'avais eu pitié de lui qui ne connaissait rien ni personne à Bruxelles....... bon, je vous l'accorde : il était beau comme un dieu donc ça aidait à le rendre sympa  ::  

Je l'avais invité chez moi avec mon chef de service (et ami) et ses 4 enfants + Maman. Ensuite, tous invités chez ledit chef de service et rebelotte. Ensuite visite de Bruxelles et Waterloo avec le chef de service, ses enfants et Maman : et bien sûr ma Tantine (la plus jeune soeur handicapée de Maman qui vivait chez moi) qui était de toutes les fêtes  ::  

Le soir avant son retour au Canada, on s'est tous réunis chez Maman : soirée extra !

Le lendemain, c'est le coeur lourd que je l'ai accompagné à l'aéroport avec mon chef service et là..... Joe a lancé une phrase qui n'est pas tombée dans l'oreille d'une sourde : "tu viens quand tu veux à Ottawa"  ::   Deux mois plus tard, je débarquais à Montréal avec une cargaison de Camembert, 7,5 kg de pralines belges et autres produits dont il manquait cruellement au Canada...... Je ne vous raconte pas mes bagages ni la fouille qui a suivi : ce sera pour un jour où j'aurai plus le moral.....

Il m'a reçue comme une princesse et je suis retournée chez lui quelques mois après. Je voulais émigrer au Canada avec ma meute (7 chiens  ::  ) et ouvrir un bed & breakfast : je me voyais tout à fait vivre au Canada !!! Heureusement que ça ne s'est pas fait parce que j'aurais perdu ma culotte dès le premier hiver... un des pires que le Canada avait connu !

J'ai gardé des liens de profonde amitié avec Joe (qui a émigré du côté de Terre-Neuve) : ces liens existeront toujours ! Il pense venir en juin ou en septembre en Europe... je lui ai dit que septembre était préférable, ça me laissera plus de temps pour mettre de l'ordre dans la maison  ::  

Un homme aussi beau, aussi gentil, aussi amoureux des animaux... il a une minette récupérée depuis des années et il adore aussi les chiens : ça ne s'invente pas !!!

Je l'ai appelé ce soir (vive le décalage horaire quand on ne peut plus appeler quelqu'un d'autre en Europe !) et il m'a bien réconfortée  ::  

Il va falloir que je me fasse une raison mais je n'ai pas envie d'aller dormir... trop peur de me réveiller avec la réalité qui va me sauter à la figure !!! Là, je ne réalise pas... si ce n'est cette bougie devant moi.

14 ans et 1/2 (je l'ai eu à 9 semaines), il avait 14 ans 7 mois et une semaine : Igloo emporte avec lui un fameux bagage de souvenirs... heureux ou douloureux (quand Tantine est morte d'un cancer en janvier 2005). C'est une énorme page qui se tourne et je n'ose penser que Chinook rejoindra bientôt son jumeau... ça me rend malade !!!

Mon Igloo maltraité au cours d'éducation.... Bon, il n'a pas gardé beaucoup de séquelles.... surtout au niveau éducation  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

5 mn un pt mot pour te dire mes pensées affectueuses et toute ma peine , je reviendrais en rentrant apres midi , ce soir une bougie brulera pour ta boite a conneries , ton bel ange gris , pour tout le reste je t accompagne dans ta tristesse , voir souffrir son loulou est si difficile , lorsque j ai vu mon gros le vendredi soir a   9h  commencer  a tourner etc etc ,je savais que le lendemain matin je devais trouver un veto  mais c est pas facile   a plus tard ma belle :: gloo

----------


## MARATHONMAN

De tout coeur pour cette journée qui s'annonce ô combien difficile
C'est vrai que cela doit être horrible de voir son chien agoniser. Il repose en paix maintenant,libéré de ses souffrances.
Comment se comporte Chinook?
Les mots me manquent car Igloo faisait partie de "notre grande famille"
Je t'embrasse ::

----------


## siju

Que te dire Régine qui n'ait déjà été dit ? On partage toutes ta peine mais on sait qu'elle est (et sera) immense. Ces photos de l'éducation sont magnifiques, Igloo te regarde avec adoration ! C'est ça qu'il faudra que tu gardes en mémoire, cette complicité, cet amour. Seuls ces souvenirs-là atténueront un peu ton chagrin. 
Maudits soient les vétos intéressés par leur porte-feuille !
Je pense très fort à toi.

----------


## cassie60

Je n'ai pas de mot pour exprimer ma tristesse de la disparition du Beau IGLOO que ton repos soit doux au paradis des poilus Tu veilleras sur ta Moman et tes copines surtout Chinook ta jumelle
Je partage ta peine Regine comme toutes celles sur le forum 
Milles pensées 
Marie

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Je t'embrasse REGINE, et compatis complètement à ta peine.... Ce sont ces terribles instants qui réussissent à faire renoncer certains à toute adoption d'un poilu d'amour !!!! C'est dire !!!!!  15 ans de bonheur(S) +++++ contre qq instants d'horreur.....
Très douloureux de ne pouvoir identifier avec précision "l'ultime moment", qui nous laissent à chaque fois sans initiative possible de soulagement etc....
Ne regrette pas pour mercredi dernier... tu l'aurais regretté en te disant que "tu aurais eu encore qq jours d'espoir si.... "
Petit IGLOO ... tu auras alimenté largement les colonnes de la "chronique de WATRELOO".... et nos rires... aux larmes_ !!!!

----------


## Ariana

Coucou Régine

Moi qui passe plutot rarement sur Rescue, quand c'est le cas je ne manque jamais un passage sur tes aventures et celles de ta meute!

Qu'est-ce que je suis triste de lire ça! ::  Igloo avait l'air si attachant, si craquant... Ceux qui n'ont pas de chien ne peuvent pas comprendre cet amour qui lie l'homme avec son animal

Je comprends tellement ce que tu ressens, comme tout le monde ici. Caresse par la pensée à Igloo qui a été heureux avec toi et qui continuera à veiller sur toi, là-haut 

C'est la 1ère fois que je réagis ici parce que j'ai vécu exactement la même chose, ça fait plus de 2 ans maintenant avec un de mes chiens. Il avait 14 ans.

Je l'adorais. Un soir il s'est mis à déambuler de plus en plus nerveusement dans la maison, à trembler par moments, à courir de douleur, à respirer de plus en plus mal. Il se cachait dans les coins, cherchait les carelages, courait de douleur vers une autre pièce. Et comme Igloo, son ventre gonflait de plus en plus

Il était plus de 20h, impossible de trouver un véto! Le véto de garde ne pouvait pas venir tout de suite non plus. C'était horrible de le voir agoniser, j'étais désespérée de ne pouvoir rien faire. Je n'ai même pas pensé à appeler SOS véto

Tout la nuit il a agonisé, étouffé! Le matin, dès l'ouverture de son cabinet j'appelle mon véto; il est en consultation, ne peut pas me recevoir ni venir avant le début d'après-midi!! Mon chien est en train de mourir et le véto à mieux à faire! :: 

J'en appelle un autre, pareil. Je rappelle mon véto pour lui dire qui s'arrange parce que mon chien est en train de mourir, qu'il souffre, et qu'il ne peut pas attendre!

Le véto finit par me dire de venir vers 10h30.

Mon chien ne bougeait plus, il respirait à peine. Je sentais que le fil allait bientô casser. Il ne réagissait quasiment plus

Je n'ai pas attendu 10h30, je l'ai enveloppé dans une couverture, porté dans la voiture et je suis partie chez le véto. J'avais pleuré presque tout la nuit, pas dormi.

C'était trop tard. Le temps que j'arrive, il était mort

Jusque maintenant j'en veux aux vétos. Il y avait clairement un refus de se déplacer pour une euthanasie. Ils n'aiment pas

Mais je n'ai jamais pu oublier la vision de mon chien agonisant dans une souffrance terrible toute une horrible nuit, et moi j'étais impuissante à le soulager

Plein de pensées pour toi, Igloo et ta meute. Il a été heureux, c'est ce qui restera  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'avais écrit ceci à l'aube, je n'ai pas posté parce que je suis tombée de sommeil !

Merci ma Fabienne ! Je sais que tu es toujours là pour nous faire rire mais aussi pour partager nos chagrins aussi !!!

Je  viens de réaliser qu'avec tout ça, je n'avais pas préparé les gamelles  de ce matin... C'est là que je commence à voir le manque. Il reste la  petite gamelle intermédiaire d'Igloo dont il n'a pas voulu à 16h, la  répartition des médicaments dont il reste la majeure partie parce  qu'Igloo était une pharmacie ambulante. Ses deux gamelles du matin et du  soir qui attendent... Il va en falloir du temps ! 

Une des  choses où je verrai le plus son absence, c'est la distribution des  gamelles, il était tellement vorace et obsédé par la nourriture !!! Ne  plus l'avoir constamment dans mes pieds, parce qu'il était scotché à moi  au point d'être collé à l'extrême !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Après avoir à peine dormi, le réveil est très dur. Les courses, ce sera pour un autre mardi, j'en serais incapable aujourd'hui. Il n'y a que moi qui pourrai être en manque de pain, la meute a tout ce qu'il faut au moins jusqu'à mardi prochain.

Il fallait voir Chinook attendre sa gamelle devant la porte la cuisine ce matin, elle ne bavait pas mais c'était tout juste... Quel vide, je devais toujours surveiller les jumeaux parce qu'Igloo mangeait tellement vite et était tellement vorace qu'il serait bien allé piquer la gamelle de sa soeur.

Ariana, ce que tu décris s'applique tout à fait à Igloo !!! Finalement ton toutou est mort de vieillesse ? ou a-t-il fait une torsion ? comment expliquer ce ventre si gonflé si ce n'est par une torsion ou de l'ascite ? J'aurais aimé savoir pourquoi tout est allé si vite alors que le matin il était normal et affamé... Ca ne me le ramènera pas mais j'aurais aimé comprendre...

Merci les filles, vous me donnez chaud au coeur et vos messages me vont droit au coeur. Je vais essayer de dormir un peu, après récupération je me sentirai peut-être un peu moins perdue... A l'instant, Chinook est à côté de moi : l'oeil vif et puis elle râle parce que le trône de la Reine-Mère a été volé par Satine... quelle différence avec la semaine dernière quand elle ne voulait pas manger ! J'espère qu'elle ne me fera pas un mauvais coup elle aussi...

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

chinooka bonjour ma grande

ce que tu décris de l'état de Igloo ressemble fort à de l'ascite, le coeur est trop malade pour fonctionner normalement et le corps se remplit d'eau.........il est arrivé la même chose à mon papypagneul Bobby, très maigre qui est parti gonflé comme une outre en 3 jours, le pauvre ne pouvait plus respirer et ses babines se gonflaient à chaque respiration en faisant du bruit et mon petit Gandhi pareil.

c'est horrible pour nous de les voir ainsi, ne te reproches rien tu as fait pour ton petit tout ce qui pouvait être fait au monde....maintenant il est dans un monde sans douleurs et il veille sur sa toi, sa soeur chinook et tous les autres  :: 

comment chinook réagit-elle à sa disparition ??

courage à toi.........je sais par expérience que l'on se sent complètement vidée après c'est si dur de voir partir nos petits amours  ::

----------


## breton67

Régine je ne peux rien ajouter a tous ces messages qui viennent du coeur 
ma premiere pensée ce matin a été pour toi , une fois le choc passé c est le manque qui arrive mais tu connais malheureusement déja ......
je me sens tellement impuissante 
gros gros bisous

----------


## Ariana

Régine, on ne sera jamais sures, pour ça il faut une autopsie. Moi, je n'ai pas eu le coeur...

Il était agé mais encore à peu près en forme pour son age. A part un souffle au coeur justement. Ca a été été très rapide!

Le véto m'avait dit qu'un ventre gonflé peut avoir différentes causes. Une tumeur qui éclate, du sang qui s'épanche, torsion d'estomac, etc... 

Comme mon chien était cardiaque, il penchait plutot pour le coeur qui lachait. Je ne me souviens exactement de ses explications, j'étais sonnée. Mais ça peut produire un épanchement de liquide dans l'abdomen, assez rapidement.

----------


## r'is27

C'est avec une grande douleur que j'ai lu le départ d'Igloo, j'ai pensé à lui et à toi cette nuit. Je n'ai pas pu me connecter hier soir mais j'ai pensé très fort à vous deux avec le mince espoir de ne pas lire cette triste nouvelle ce matin. Nous sommes tous passés par ces moments douloureux, le seul moment où nos amours nous font de la peine car leur départ est toujours trop tôt, parce qu'on les aime et que l'on voudrait les garder éternellement, parce que les images plus ou moins difficiles de leur départ restent dans notre mémoire. Et un jour ces images s'estompent et laissent place aux souvenirs, à tous ces petits moments de bonheur, auxquels on pense alors à nos disparus avec douceur et nostalgie. 

Ce matin c'est avec des larmes que je pense à toi Igloo, tu m'as fait découvrir ta race à travers les récits de ta maman, toi Igloo chien adorable, facétieux et calin, je te souhaite de reposer en paix.

Beaucoup de courage Régine et comme breton67 je me sens impuissante devant ta douleur.
Gros bisous à toi

----------


## poppo

Cela peut être dû a une décompensation cardiaque suivi d'un oedême pulmonaire, j'ai eu a peu près les mêmes symptomes avec un de mes matous cardiaques qui est mort dans mes bras sans que j'ai pu rien faire.

Le ciel pleure avec nous tous aujourd'hui mais Igloo, lui doit être heureux , libéré de toute souffrance.

Gros bisous pour ta ma belle!

----------


## Wilo

Régine, de tout coeur aussi avec toi dans cette terrible épreuve que j'ai vécue en début d'année en perdant trois de mes poilus en 3 mois dont ma Princesse, ma fifille, 11 ans, que j'avais depuis qu'elle avait 3 mois. Une sale tumeur qui me l'a emportée en une semaine. Je l'ai appris le mardi, elle est partie le vendredi. Quoi que l'on fasse pour nos loulous, on se reprochera toujours quelque chose. Et si j'avais fait ça ou ça ..... mais les vétos  ::  la plupart c'est le portefeuille qui compte. ça me rappelle il y a quatre ans, j'étais en pleurs dans le cabinet du véto, devant mon vieux minou qui venait d'être endormi, et le véto dans un coin du cabinet qui parlait et plaisantait avec le pingouin qu'il avait fait venir pour une échographie à mon vieux matou. Comme si mon véto n'avait pas vu à la radio l'énorme tumeur la veille, et 120€ d'échographie dans leurs poches et pas la moindre parole de réconfort. j'étais trop effondrée pour réagir mais il ne m'a plus jamais revu.
Ce soir j'allumerais une bougie pour Igloo et nos poilus qu'il a rejoint

----------


## hitchcock

Ca a été le choc hier soir, ou plutôt la nuit, et je n'ai pas su trouver les mots. J'ai essayé de te tél car c'est toi que j'ai appelée quand Oscar s'est mis à gonfler de la même façon...C'est un cauchemar de vivre ça, et tu dois être bien mal. Ton Glouglou est parti mais ce Glouglou extra-ordinaire restera dans les mémoires et dans ton coeur à vie. Prends soin de sa soeur, et de toute la meute, ils vont ressentir le manque aussi.Quelle triste nouvelle..

----------


## esiocnarf

::  ::  ::   ::  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je reviens sur le post de glouglou , :: comme je suis triste de savoir ta meute amputée , ils nous offrent tant et nous reprennent tant lorsqu ils nous quittent , ils ne nous restent que nos souvenirs , j ai tres peu de photoss de mes loulous , pas d appareil photo lorsque je les avais et j ai pu en faire quelques unes  sur la fin de mon gros , pour igloo , encore un qui n aura pas assez de force et de patounes pour porter les kgs de valises d amour quue la vie lui avait offert , la valise de la tendresse , celle des calins , celle des bisous , et tout ce que l on peut trouver comme qualificatif quand on aime nos loulous ,igloo est parti pas comme tu le désirais malgré tout sache qu il avait accumulé un maximum de serenité et de dignité et de paix pour oublier les dernieres heures si difficiles , il est a présent la ou on ne souffre plus et malgré ta douleur je sais que comme moi comme nous pour nos gros  tu es soulagée de le savoir de l autre coté du chemin mais encore tout prés , les aimer c est l acceptation de les voir partir un jour , norvege n est plus seule de la haut ils veilleront sur toi , et ce gd couillon d igloo est encore capable de foutre bordel !!!!!norvége , igloo , ensembles ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

Régine je suis de tout coeur avec toi...Je pense très fort à toi...Invisible ton Glouglou sera toujours à tes côtés, dans ton coeur et dans tes pensées....Dommage que je sois si loin...Je t'embrasse très très fort ma Régine.

----------


## Chinooka

Merci pour votre gentillesse les filles. Je viendrai demain, aujourd'hui j'ai été à côté de mes pompes et je ne digère pas la façon dont il est parti... depuis que j'ai des chiens, c'est la première fois que ça se passe ainsi  :: 

Il prenait beaucoup de place mon p'tit monstre et il laisse un grand vide !!!

Finalement j'ai opté pour l'incinération individuelle et je récupèrerai ses cendres, c'est la première fois que je le fais. Il reviendra à la maison d'ici +/- deux semaines.

 ::

----------


## cooklou

Igloo ne souffre plus et veille maintenant avec Norvège sur la meute de Waterloo!
Restent les souvenirs et ceux-là sont inoubliables!
Douces et tendres pensées! Prends soin de toi  ::

----------


## anniec

> Finalement j'ai opté pour l'incinération individuelle et je récupèrerai ses cendres, c'est la première fois que je le fais. Il reviendra à la maison d'ici +/- deux semaines.


Je l'ai fait pour mes 3 derniers chiens: c'est une bonne solution, car l'urne reste à la maison. 
Si tant est que l'on puisse parler de "bonne solution" dans ces circonstances.   ::

----------


## manou 85

Je crois qu'il y a un certain réconfort.
Le temps que les cendres reviennent on ppense à lui ou elle en disant : tel jour je le ramène à la maison.

Camilla a été incinéré et ses cendres sont revenues mais ma grande balladeuse je l'ai libéré en jettant ses cendres sur son lieu de ballade préféré  je pense à elle quand j'y promène mes affreux.......je la revois le nez au vent l'oeil vif la langue pendante et l'air réjoui...

----------


## poppo

Moi aussi j'ai fait cela pour mon matou perdu pendant les vacances et ne pouvant l'enterrer. Il est revenu dans son jardin qu'il aimait tant.J'ai enterré ses cendres auprès de ses copains.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Bonjour Chinooka,
Nous avions parlé en MP sur les longues oreilles, tu m'avais parlé de ta meute, et je suis bien triste de lire cette nouvelle.
Moi qui n'ai jamais eu de chien, je suis EFFARÉE et scandalisée de lire que les véto ne se déplacent pas pour soulager un animal qui souffre. A ce compte là, autant avoir toujours chez soi quelque chose pour les aider nous-même ... j'y penserais quand j'aurais Scotty.

Il n'y a que le temps pour atténuer la douleur de la perte d'un être cher, je te souhaite du courage pour faire face à cela  ::

----------


## astings

C'est une bonne solution qui ,je pense , permet de se "remettre" plus vite. Les miens sont tous incinérés et la boite rouge(les nouvelles sont très jolies ,pas besoin de payer un supplément pour avoir autre chose)sont enterrées sur une restanque . Quand je sors les autres, je leur dit " allez, on va voir "Eclat, Goofy et Sandy " et se qui est fantastique, c'est ils ne se trompent pas de restanque. Pour moi, c'est un grand réconfort de pouvoir les avoir prés de moi (et de leur "parler") . 
courage Régine ,je t'embrasse

----------


## armance

Mes plus douces pensées t'accompagnent toi, ta maman et ta troupe ...

Il est toujours pénible de voir partir son animal de la façon que tu l'as décrit, car tout n'a pas pu être fait pour le soulager mais toi tu as fait tout ce que tu pouvais faire ce qui n'enlève pas la peine !

Tes fumeurs de moquette m'ont fait passer de bons moments et les photos des jumeaux restent inoubliables !
Les photos que tu viens de mettre sont parlantes...la façon dont il te regarde!

Je t'embrasse et je pense que le restant de ta troupe va bénéficier d'un bonus d'amour, celui que tu avais pour lui  ::

----------


## charliomaley

Je suis de tout cœur avec vous! Les photos des jumeaux sont un remède contre la morosité! Juste en regardant ces photos, je rigole. Alors, Igloo n'est pas près de quitter mes photos fétiches! Courage à vous!

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage à vous !
Je ne poste pas souvent sur ce post mais je suis régulièrement les aventures de Waterloo.
Je suis de tout coeur avec vous
rip Igloo  ::

----------


## armance

En cliquant sur *ma bannière* ci dessous  "ils sont en Espagne...." (dernière page aujourd'hui ou celle du 13.09.2012 pour ceux qui liraient plus tard ) :
Vous verrez *Samoa un Grandes Oreilles Bleu* pour ceux ou celles qui aiment particulièrement les grandes oreilles,  bien dans ses pattes qu'une famille d'accueil ne peut plus garder... 

J'espère que Chinooka me pardonnera de profiter de son post ... La roue tourne et qui sait si le départ d'un bleu pouvait aussi permettre de permettre à un autre de trouver l'amour?
*bisous*

----------


## cassie60

:: Régine
Comme te sens tu? j'espére que tu arrives à trouver le repos
Hier soir mon petit loup m'a donné une frayeur Une grande difficulté respiratoire je pense que l'episode de la canicule il ressent comme beaucoup de chiens agés le contre coup 
Comme toi En picardie les vetos ne se déplacent plus , :: meme de garde Nous nous sentons bien seule devant la souffrance de nos loulous
Ce matin il va mieux, je l'ai quitté pour aller au travail avec une certaine angoisse
je pense que lui aussi arrive au dernier fil de sa vie il fatigue de plus en plus La récupération est difficile Il a le bel age 19ans mes amis ne cessent de me le répeter ,je suis comme toi tant d'années avec lui "arrivé au foyer à l'age de 2 mois 1/2" il est toujours trop tot de perdre nos poilus
Chinook comment Va t'elle ? je n'oublie pas la petite meute leur comportement depuis la disparition de leur copain?
Ta maman elle aussi va t'elle bien ,son probleme dentaire est il resolu ?
Le demenagement ou en est il ??
 :: Marie

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou Marie, coucou les filles.

Je commence à aller un peu mieux, à être moins à côté de mes pompes. Igloo a toujours été beaucoup plus pot de colle que Chinook mais depuis le départ d'Igloo, elle aime savoir où je me trouve : si je vais à la cuisine ou à l'étage, elle m'attend devant la porte de la véranda, ce qu'elle ne faisait pas avant. Se sent-elle plus seule ? je ne sais pas. Ils étaient souvent collés l'un à l'autre sur le canapé de la véranda, elle doit certainement sentir l'absence. Le reste de la meute n'a pas l'air de ressentir le vide et les deux fofolles (Capucine et Scarlett) ont réussi à me faire rire hier après-midi : elles galopaient du salon jusqu'au fond du jardin et retour et rebelotte. De la cuisine où je préparais les gamelles, J'entendais tagada boum boum sur le carrelage, elles avaient leur air de folle : hirsutes et la langue pendante. Aladine était fofolle aussi, ma petite terrorisée devient dissipée ! Pour ma part, j'essaie de ne pas trop penser aux derniers instants parce que je ne supporte pas...

J'ai dû interrompre mon message : Vanda, l'amie qui a un braque de Weimar de presque 15 ans (Vulcain qui a le coeur en mauvais état), a eu des émotions aussi cette nuit. A 3 h du matin, Vulcain n'allait pas bien... le véto de garde n'a même pas voulu le voir et a dit de le laisser sur le canapé jusqu'à ce matin, quand la véto de Vanda serait là..... Elle a appelé plus de 10 fois la clinique véto qui n'a jamais répondu : panne d'électricité cette nuit..... Sa véto ne pouvant pas voir Vulcain avant 14h30, finalement l'autre véto du cabinet est venu et a vu Vulcain à midi 30. Sans internet, je n'ai découvert son mail qu'après 13h, j'étais très inquiète : Vuvu a beaucoup vomi, on lui a fait une scopie (je ne sais laquelle), son coeur est mal en point. Ils essayent d'autres doses de médicaments aujourd'hui et demain matin : à 10h30 on lui fera un électrocardiogramme pour voir comment réagit le coeur. J'hallucine !!! bientôt on devra faire euthanasier nos vieux chiens préventivement de peur qu'ils n'agonisent sans que quelqu'un ne bouge ???

Je préfère parler d'autre chose... Juste une chose : ne croyez pas que je sois morbide au point de prendre une photo de mon chien agonisant ou mort, c'est pour ma véto à son retour de vacances. Quand je dis que c'est urgent et que mon chien agonise, ce n'est pas parce qu'il a des puces et qu'il se gratte (comme c'était arrivé en pleine nuit à un ancien véto) !!! Bref.....

Quand je suis allée nettoyer le jardin avec la meute, pour la première fois j'ai vu Aladine jouer et galoper avec Capucine, les oreilles au vent !!! Elle se dévergonde tout à fait !

Marie, j'espère que ton petit loup va mieux ce soir. Tu ne peux pas le mettre chez quelqu'un pendant que tu es au boulot ?

Encore merci pour tout les filles, je n'ai pas encore répondu à tous les mails et MP, j'ai encore un peu de mal à en parler.

----------


## Chinooka

Maman et ses dents, ce n'est pas très brillant. Elle a un énorme bleu et c'est gonflé comme si on l'avait boxée. Elle retourne chez le dentiste lundi.

On signe l'acte d'achat de la maison mercredi prochain à 15h30, mon copain architecte viendra garder la meute  ::  

Maman commence à s'énerver devant l'ampleur du boulot... il faudra évacuer les caisses déjà faites et vider une pièce rapidement pour pouvoir entasser les caisses suivantes. Elle ne sait pas trop par où commencer, il faut que je récupère rapidement mes esprits sinon on ne va pas s'en sortir, depuis lundi j'ai tendance à tourner en rond !

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chinooka

ne t'inquiètes pas tu n'es pas la seule à tourner en rond bienvenue au club  :: 

contente d'apprendre tous les progrès de tes puces et que chinook supporte tant bien que mal le départ de son jumeau, c'est vrai ça laisse un vide immense et le moral en prend un sacré coup courage à toi  :: 

hier je suis allée avec mon fils chez emmaüs lui acheter un matelas et devine avec quoi je suis revenue  ::  avec un magnifique sèche linge de marque Brandt tout automatique avec condenseur, un vrai bijou que je n'ai payé que 80 euros...........mais plus de matelas neufs ils étaient tous réservés  ::  mon fils était déçu mais tout content de savoir qu'il aura son linge séché plus vite. J'espère à présent qu'il durera un bout de temps.

je te fais de gros bisous à toi et ta meute de grandes oreilles  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Tu as fait une sacrée affaire ! J'ai acheté le mien il y a bien longtemps dans un magasin qui vendait des machines avec un coup ou un petit défaut, il fonctionne toujours ! C'est bien pratique, surtout pour les draps et les nombreuses couvertures des poilus à laver. En été... quand il fait beau, je fais sécher dehors (par économie) mais en automne/hiver ou les semaines de pluie, je suis bien contente de l'avoir !

----------


## breton67

normal Régine que tu ne saches plus trop ou tu en es , je trouve que tu as un sacré courage vu ce qui vient de t arriver 
 :: je pense tres fort a toi  ::

----------


## breton67



----------


## manou 85

Comment vas tu Régine ?

Comment va ta maman et ses quenottes ???

z'etes en plein déménagement??

----------


## MARATHONMAN

*Pour dans LE COEUR et PARTOUT AILLEURS*

----------


## poppo

Gros bisous Régine!

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles.

Merci pour tout, vous êtes toutes adorables  :: 

Chinook a bien récupéré son appétit et elle réclame sa petite gamelle intermédiaire vers 14h. Je la trouve très légèrement moins faible au niveau arrière-train, serait-ce le Nutriplus gel qui lui donne des forces ? En tout cas, on continue !

Ma petite mamie prend son rôle de Reine-Mère très au sérieux... elle jappe et fait tout un cinéma pour faire descendre les intrus qui osent s'installer sur son trône et quand le trône est libre, elle part s'installer sur le canapé de la véranda...  ::   Elle sait parfaitement comment faire pour enquiquiner son monde  ::  

Maman fait quelques fixettes au sujet de la nouvelle maison : comment mettre la chaudière en route, où s'adresser pour ouvrir les compteurs, comment fonctionne le four/four à micro-onde (c'est un four mixte), où acheter les sacs poubelle et quand se fait le ramassage, etc. : la liste est longue. Ce matin elle a acheté des bulbes chez Aldi pour son petit jardin, elle veut un hibiscus de jardin comme le mien, elle veut emporter quelques rosiers, azalées (les siens sont énormes, à voir s'ils se plairont dans la terre du nouveau jardin), toutes ses vasques : je ne sais pas si elle a vraiment mesuré son nouveau jardin de poche  ::  , etc. Par contre, elle ne parle pas trop de faire un tri et de commencer à faire les caisses...  ::   Lundi elle retourne chez la dentiste, mardi elle fait faire un autre devis pour le déménagement et je pense que mercredi, elle sera en pool position dès l'aube pour la signature de l'acte d'achat à 15h30  ::   Enfin tant mieux, je préfère de très loin ça aux regrets de quitter sa grande baraque où elle habite depuis 1965, comme je le craignais !

Mon Igloo me manque beaucoup mais je commence à me raisonner, il était vraiment au bout du rouleau. Je réalise à quel point j'étais toujours sur le qui-vive dès qu'il se levait ou bougeait. Il reste le chagrin mais surtout cette énorme colère sur comment il est parti...

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  chinooka

au début quand on perd un de nos petits (ou grands) il y a le soulagement de savoir qu'ils ne souffrent enfin plus
ensuite vient le doute car on se demande si on a tout bien fait afin de le sauver
et puis après dans ton cas la colère
et en dernier le chagrin qui reste car on ne peut pas les oublier et quand ils partent ils emmènent un bout de notre coeur

nous passons toutes par là et y repasserons encore pour les prochains, mais au moins il nous reste le bonheur partagé avec eux, les photos souvenir et nos crises de rage ou de rire à les voir faire tant de bêtises mais jamais, au grand jamais ne vient l'oubli  ::

----------


## jaspée

la colère est mauvaise conseillère ma pauvre regine, même si elle est largement légitime dans ton cas.. mais elle va te ronger de l'intérieur... il faut que tu arrive à tourner la page et te consacrer aux bons moments partagés (et les moins bons en mode dévastage de la cuisine et du jardin !!) Igloo est parti vers d'autre horizon retrouver sa copine Norvège et les autres... jamais plus il ne souffrira.. 
ta meute compte sur toi pour relever le défi... oublies ta rancoeur (ou passe la sur ducon n°1,2,3, etc...) et retourne raler sur le conducteur de travaux de ton immense chantier rappelant waterloo !!  :: 
tout le monde te soutient ma douce, t'as du pain sur la planche avec le futur déménagement de ta môman !! on t'aide moralement, à cette distance, c'est hélas tout ce qu'on peut faire !! Alors, fais comme tu fais d'habitude... fonce et régale nous de toutes tes histoires magnifiques, émouvantes, hilarantes, déchirantes !!! 
bisous ma régine, caresses à ta meute, et une tendre pensée pour ton igloo qui te regarde  ::

----------


## breton67

Daysie je ne pourrais dire mieux , les premiers jours on est sous le choc , et c est  apres la douleur ,je déteste m endormir lorsque j ai perdu l un de mes petits , a chaque fois au réveil on se reprends cet immense chagrin dans la figure  :: 
 Jaspée oui tu as  raison il doit y avoir au moins une personne dans l entourage de Régine pour qu elle puisse se défouler?tu n as qu a jouer les ducons a pile ou face ??????? ::

----------


## cassie60

coucou regine
Petit loup va beaucoup mieux une alerte de plus 
Lorsque je pars au boulot la meute à une nounou en qui j ai entierement confiance celà fait 15 ans que je la connais
ta maman a des antalgiques pour ses dents
je suis heureuse que chinook va mieux
Aladine se dévergonde, shangai ma sauvageonne en fait autant ,que du bonheur lorsque l'on s'aperçoit des progres faits vu l'etat dans lequelles nous les avons récupérees Ce sont des petites meres courages ::  qui nous font confiance 
a bientot 
 :: Marie

----------


## Chinooka

Ca fait tout juste une semaine que mon Glouglou agonisait et mourait... De temps en temps j'allume la bougie, là elle est allumée.

Hier soir j'ai envoyé un mail à ma véto (rentrée de vacances) pour lui expliquer ce qui s'était passé. Je ne sais pas encore comment elle va réagir, je lui téléphonerai après ses consultations.

Sinon l'agitation commence à monter pour mercredi. Maman a rendez-vous dans la nouvelle maison avec l'ancienne propriétaire et son petit-fils avant d'aller signer : elle apprendra "enfin" comment fonctionne la chaudière...  ::  Les compteurs n'ont pas été fermés donc il suffit de faire le relevé et de le communiquer aux organismes (gaz, eau, électricité). Ensuite.... on passera aux choses sérieuses : les caisses ! Je vais d'ailleurs me rappeler au bon souvenir des Nouch, histoire qu'ils ne nous oublient pas  ::

----------


## poppo

Régine.... ::  ::  ::

----------


## breton67

une semaine déja Régine c est fou comme les jours s envolent  ;si la douleur pouvait en faire autant ,mais ça.!!!
je voudrais que ta veto puisses te rassurer ,te dire que malgré que cela a été plus qu impressionnant que la douleur n était pas en rapport 
je le souhaite de tout coeur :: 
a propos mon ordi me refait des siennes  :: ,ce matin Régine je lis ton mail ,je me leve 5 minutes ,je reviens pour te répondre et fini l ecran totalement noir ,  plus rien!!ras le bol
 ma belle fille m a preté le sien pour ce soir , :: 
bon courage Régine pour le déménagement

----------


## jaspée

> une semaine déja Régine c est fou comme les jours s envolent  ;si la douleur pouvait en faire autant ,mais ça.!!!
> je voudrais que ta veto puisses te rassurer ,te dire que malgré que cela a été plus qu impressionnant que la douleur n était pas en rapport 
> je le souhaite de tout coeur
> a propos mon ordi me refait des siennes ,ce matin Régine je lis ton mail ,je me leve 5 minutes ,je reviens pour te répondre et fini l ecran totalement noir ,  plus rien!!ras le bol
>  ma belle fille m a preté le sien pour ce soir ,
> bon courage Régine pour le déménagement


mon premier ordi m'a fait ca aussi... le temps de fonctionnement s'est raccourci de plus en plus... et un jour : plus rien ! carte mère cramée m'a dit le marchand.... j'ai racheté un ordi...
L'heure des cartons a sonné !! bon courage Régine et à ta maman !

----------


## breton67

mon ordi doit avoir un pet au casque :: cet apres midi je tente le coup et *miracle*, il est reparti pour un tour ,pourvu que ce soit un long tour :: 
ou en es tu Régine ?le grand chambardement avançe t il ?????? ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Là, je suis en pyjama et je sirote mon café en attendant le grand rush : bain, préparation des gamelles pour ce soir et de la petite gamelle de Chinook (que je lui donnerai avant de partir parce que Mademoiselle réclame maintenant !), vérifier que je n'ai pas oublié le chèque certifié pour le notaire... sinon pas d'achat de maison  ::  

Mon copain Pierre arrive à 14h, je partirai rejoindre Maman dans la nouvelle maison où nous avons rendez-vous à 14h30 avec l'"encore" propriétaire actuelle et son petit-fils : démonstration par l'image du démarrage de la chaudière, du four/four micro-onde, remise de tous les modes d'emploi (quelle horreur, je vais encore faire une poussée d'urticaire  ::  ), relevé de tous les compteurs, etc. A 15h30 : signature de l'acte chez le notaire. Ensuite je redépose Maman à sa nouvelle maison, elle apporte déjà quelques munitions vitales : papier toilette, essuie-tout et bouteilles d'eau  ::   De mon côté, je lui donnerai les sacs poubelle de Waterloo achetés hier : elle y tenait beaucoup, je ne sais pas ce qu'elle va y mettre dès le départ mais bon, elle est contente de les avoir  ::  

Sinon je marche comme une centenaire : ils ont commencé à asphalter hier donc j'ai pu me taper mes courses depuis mon garage (dans la rue au bout de la rue)... le gravier dans la cour des garage n'aidait pas vraiment à faire rouler le diable surchargé et le bout des trottoirs n'étant pas terminé, j'ai dû descendre mon diable pesant une tonne sur la chaussée et remonter plus loin, je suis cassée de partout. Rebelotte pour un second voyage... je suis rentrée tout juste à temps : l'engin avançait vers moi et arrivait au bout du trottoir, heureusement un ouvrier a eu pitié de moi et a remis le diable sur le trottoir pile à temps en me disant "c'est très lourd"... ben oui !!! Je l'ai remercié chaleureusement parce que sans lui, j'étais engluée avec mes courses dans l'asphalte !!! Par contre j'ai laissé le champagne (en very big promo chez Carrefour) dans ma voiture, je n'aurais pas pu faire un troisième voyage... je peux toujours le laisser en dépôt dans la nouvelle maison, histoire de l'encombrer un peu avant le déménagement  ::  ! Il est vraiment temps que les travaux de mon côté se terminent, tout le monde en a ras le bol...

Et ça continue plus loin dans la rue, les habitants en sont au stade où ils ont une passerelle au-dessus du vide pour pouvoir sortir de chez eux... je pense qu'ils n'ont pas fini de rire avec la mauvaise saison qui arrive et les jours qui racourcissent, ça risque de durer bien plus longtemps que chez nous ! L'accès à la rue est fermé de ce côté-là, le temps qu'on puisse circuler sur le nouveau bitume, nous sommes vraiment cernés ! Mais bon, je pense qu'il faudra quelques jours de patience. Pour ce qui est des places de parking, on va rigoler aussi : deux places prévues au lieu de 7/8 voitures avant et on ne peut plus se garer à cheval sur les trottoirs : ils ont mis des potelets là où on pouvait le faire ! Bref, EUX savent, NOUS ne savons rien mais c'est NOUS qui allons profiter quotidiennement de cette "amélioration"... On finira par regretter notre vieille rue pleine de bosses et de fosses  ::  

Vous l'aurez compris : la maison et les travaux tombent bien à propos pour me distraire en ce moment... J'ai eu ma véto longuement au téléphone lundi soir. Elle passe demain pour les rappels de vaccins pour Satine et Capucine et auscultera Chinook à fond. Je vais lui demander le nom d'un véto qui se déplacerait la nuit le cas z'où... et qu'elle le prévienne qu'il DOIT venir si je l'appelle !!! Je me suis fait une liste de tous les vétos de Waterloo et même de Bruxelles qui viennent à domicile. Une fois mais pas deux, je ne veux plus jamais vivre ça, c'était trop horrible  ::  

Bon, je vais me bouger sinon c'est en pyjama que j'arriverai chez le notaire et on risque de m'embarquer illico pour un HP avant la signature  ::

----------


## breton67

ma pauvre Régine franchement ce n est pas une vie que de devoir subir tous ces travaux ,il devrait y avoir unmoyen de soulager un un peu les riverains 
tant de chomeurs on pourrait en mettre deux ou trois pour aider ceux qui comme toi sont dans la  m...e ne serait ce que pour les courses 
 va y avoir de l ambiance dans ta rue quand les places pour se garer deviendront rares , les noms d oiseaux vont voler bas  ::

----------


## anniec

Courage pour le déménagement  ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est signé  ::  

Alors la séance chez le notaire : à mourir de rire !!! Le notaire : un jeune de pas loin de 40 ans, qui connaît mon filleul : amis communs, pas du tout guindé comme les notaires peuvent l'être : bien au contraire ! Il a apporté une fameuse touche d'humour à la lecture de l'acte ! Nous étions nombreux : 4 du côté des vendeurs + Maman et moi et les deux notaires.

A un moment donné, il dit que la nouvelle proprio (moi) doit prendre une assurance incendie au plus vite. Que Maman en tant que locataire doit s'assurer aussi parce que si elle fait brûler sa friteuse, c'est elle la responsable du désastre..... Là-dessus j'enchaîne sans complexe en disant qu'il existe des friteuses sans huile.... et voilà la grand-mère vendeuse, ses deux filles, son petit-fils et Geneviève de l'agence qui me demandent des infos sur la fameuse friteuse : c'est aussi bon ? ça sent la frite dans la maison ? etc. : et moi, faisant largement la pub pour ladite friteuse en pleine lecture de l'acte de vente  ::  

A un moment, le notaire me regarde d'un air interrogateur... je lui dis "oh excusez-moi, je parlais cuisine"  ::  

Plus tard, il dit "pour que la vente soit vraiment effective, il me faudrait les chèques certifiés pour compléter les virements que j'ai déjà reçus"... Je lui dis avec un large sourire "donc je dois mettre la main à la poche ?" il me répond avec un large sourire "oui"... Je joins le geste à la parole, je me lève et je sors ma liasse de billets à laquelle étaient accrochés les chèques certifiés : tout le monde a éclaté de rire !!!

Bref, une signature d'acte hyper sympa !!!

J'ai raccompagné Maman dans la nouvelle maison : pas moyen d'ouvrir la porte d'entrée  ::   Quant au garage : pas moyen de le fermer à clé ! Mais Maman y va demain avec Mr. Bricolage qui va changer toutes les serrures. Maman avait amené le kit de survie : papier toilette, essuie-tout, de quoi remplir le frigo.... qu'on n'a jamais réussi à mettre en route  ::  , produits d'entretien, produits pour le jardin, etc.... : 4 sacs bien lourds + deux boîtes d'engrais pour la pelouse.....

Elle est rentrée assez vite et m'a téléphoné avec une voix tristounette  ::   Je l'avais trouvée fort éteinte durant tout l'après-midi : la maison est plus petite qu'elle ne le pensait... je pense que c'est surtout le jardin qui l'a déçue : il est tout petit !!! du genre à convenir à un Chihuahua... c'est vrai que je l'ai trouvé plus petit que lors des deux premières visites.

MAIS : je lui ai présenté tous les avantages et en plus, Pierre (mon copain venu garder la meute) lui a parlé en lui disant qu'il l'aiderait : elle avait une voix nettement meilleure à la fin ! Elle panique devant l'ampleur du boulot qui l'attend... et je la comprends ! Même avec 20 ans de moins, je paniquerais !!!

Si vous connaissez des personnes *de toute confiance* qui n'ont pas de boulot en ce moment... on peut les loger/nourrir s'il le faut, entre nos trois maisons  ::  

La meute a été sage avec Pierre en mon absence mais Chinook m'a cherchée... ce qu'elle ne faisait pas avant la mort d'Igloo : c'était toujours lui qui geignait en mon absence ! Chinook a changé au niveau caractère depuis la mort de son jumeau, elle est beaucoup plus collante, elle cherche un repère et c'est moi alors qu'avant elle était plutôt indépendante... tout en étant très attachée à moi ! Ma bichette ressent le manque de son jumeau, j'en suis convaincue   ::  

Je commence à tomber de sommeil... ma véto vient demain matin donc je vais essayer d'aller dormir !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Que d'émotions, de rires de peines
Tout toi Chinooka :: 
Repose toi et dis à ta maman que si la maison est plus petite elle aura moins d'entretien :: 

Vous avez bu une petite coupe de champagne???? ::

----------


## breton67

:: allez Régine une tite, non deux tites ::  pour te remonter un peu le moral dommage que beaucoup d entre nous soient trop loin je suis sure que tu aurais eu de l aide  :: 
topn notaire ne doit pas souvent avoir l occasion de rigoler un peu dans son étude  ::

----------


## anniec

Ca ira mieux pour ta maman dans quelques jours, le temps de s'y habituer.
 ::  à la nouvelle maison !

----------


## barney

Oh Régine, Rescue ne m'a pas plus prevenu depuis 15 jours des nouveaux message sur ton  post, donc je lis seulement maintenant la triste nouvelle, comme c'est dur de perdre un compagnon de vie qui a partagé autant d'années et de choses  avec nous, Courage....le temps attenuera la douleur, mais il continuera a vivre dans tes pensées et dans ton coeur, bisous

----------


## Gaston

Les larmes sont venues en découvrant la triste nouvelle

 Depuis mon arrivée sur rescue je suivais les folles aventures de la meute qui aujourd'hui a perdu un membre très actif, les briquets, les mouchoirs mais aussi les télécommandes ou bien les téléphones.........

Igloo le beau, Igloo l'avaleur de gamelles, Igloo jamais le dernier pour une bétise, Igloo l'amuseur, tu restera à jamais dans nos mémoires, nous t'aimions au travers des nouvelles que nous donnait avec humour ta maitresse.

 ::  ::   Maintenant tu es une étoile qui brillera à jamais dans nos coeurs   ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles  ::  

Ici, gros ras-le-bol : je n'ai toujours pas digéré la façon dont Igloo est parti... et le déménagement qui s'annonce des plus cauchemardesques.

Notre Mr. Bricolage s'incruste sans qu'on ne le lui demande, Maman n'ose pas lui dire non donc j'ai un peu explosé donc Maman me tire la gueule... Il avait fait un devis pour des travaux de peinture : prix d'ami soi-disant... devis qu'il a baissé de 500 euros quand Maman lui a dit qu'elle avait un autre devis 500 euros moins cher : donc le prix d'ami..... Ca m'a bien confirmé qu'il nous arnaque joyeusement depuis bien longtemps !!! Il y a 8 jours, il a passé la journée chez Maman : pour faire quoi ? mystère : il a bougé ce qu'il y avait devant le compteur électrique qui devait être changé (comme dans tout le quartier), ils sont allés au brico et il a changé la serrure de la maison et du garage à Waterloo : apparemment sa journée était bien remplie..... donc le soir j'ai dit à Maman qu'elle allait finir par se démerder toute seule avec son bricoleur... bon, j'aurais dû me taire mais je trépigne depuis longtemps à cause de lui, c'est sorti tout seul ! Les Nouch allaient faire des caisses lundi pour la première fois et voilà que le bricoleur se rapplique pour remettre le lave-linge en place sous le compteur ??? qu'a-t-il donc fait le jeudi si même "ça" il ne l'avait pas fait ??? que comptait-il faire lundi si les Nouch n'avaient pas été là ? emballer les verres de cuisine un à un dans du papier journal ??? Il se fout de nous.

Maman lui fait un repas complet, il prend une heure de table + ses pauses cigarettes et il travaille de plus en plus lentement : il va finir par nous contaminer les autres !!!!  ::   Heureusement, Nouch est honnête : je lui ai raconté les façons de faire de l'autre (comme couper des brindilles en allumettes avec le sécateur... chose qu'il fait chez Maman et chez moi, je l'ai surpris un jour !), Nouch n'a pas fait de commentaires mais il m'a dit qu'il me comprenait. L'autre a passé tellement de temps dans le jardin de Maman qu'on pourrait croire qu'il entretient le parc de Versailles.... authentique !

On a tellement tardé à faire venir les Nouch (à cause des travaux de peinture de l'autre, ça s'éternisait comme un jour sans pain) que Nouch a trouvé du boulot dans un manège et donc il sera moins disponible......... je le comprends parfaitement : il n'allait pas attendre notre bon vouloir pendant des mois ! En plus lundi soir, Nouch dit qu'ils sont libres mardi et mercredi... Maman lui répond qu'elle n'est pas disponible ? elle joue à quoi là ???

Bref je ne décolère plus. Ce matin : re-tirage de gueule parce que demain elle doit venir garder la meute à 13 h parce que les Nouch, mon ami archi et moi nous allons porter les caisses déjà faites dans la nouvelle maison MAIS elle ne veut rien jeter, elle veut tout garder  ::   Je ne sais pas comment on va faire : si on encombre les pièces de caisses, les déménageurs ne pourront pas passer avec les meubles et les remonter... à ça Maman me répond (toujours ce matin) qu'elle aura mis de l'ordre dans les caisses d'ici le déménagement... un ange passe : si les meubles ne sont pas là, elle ne pourra rien ranger du tout  ::   Je sens qu'on finira par mettre des caisses dans mon box de garage (caisses qu'il faudra re-déménager ensuite...) et ma vieille voiture passera l'hiver dehors (elle va avoir 13 ans en octobre) alors que je loue un garage bien cher tout au long de l'année justement pour préserver ma vieille bagnole en hiver... Avec le peu de places de parking qu'ils nous ont laissées dans la rue, ce sera fortiche pour trouver une place après mes courses  ::  

La rue est asphaltée mais il reste un morceau qui ne l'est pas et qui n'est pas près de l'être... mystère ! Le *tout nouveau* trottoir juste en face de chez moi a déjà été recassé : ils avaient mis les klinkers sur la "clé pour l'eau" (? je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais la compagnie des eaux a dû tout casser) : si ce n'est pas se foutre du monde, je ne sais pas ce que c'est !!! C'est à pleurer de rage, on n'en sortira jamais  ::  





En attendant, on a toujours le bruit de disqueuse non-stop du matin au soir (dans la petite rue mais comme je suis juste à côté, j'en profite pleinement), je commence à saturer complètement. J'ai envoyé un mail à la commune pour dire que je voterais *MERDE* aux élections communales du 14 octobre (pour la manière dont on traite les riverains depuis près d'un an) mais ils ne m'ont pas répondu, ça n'a pas dû les émouvoir beaucoup  ::  

Chinook continue à avoir un bel appétit. Mais je la trouve fatiguée de l'arrière-train : tendance à jouer Bambi sur la glace. Elle redevient beaucoup plus incontinente au niveau crottes : sur son fauteuil ou dans la véranda parce qu'elle n'a pas le temps d'arriver dehors mais bon, ça se nettoie facilement et ce n'est pas grave. La douairière est de plus en plus tyrannique au sujet de son fauteuil : elle ne supporte pas que quelqu'un d'autre y aille donc elle jappe jusqu'à ce que l'intrus descende ou que j'intervienne pour faire dégager le trône de la reine-mère........ et puis elle tourne les talons et va s'installer sur le canapé de la véranda  ::  

Les autres vont bien et Aladine est de plus en plus joyeuse... et impertinente  ::   Elle manifeste sa joie en sautant sur moi comme une brute et elle se défoule à fond au jardin avec les deux fofolles : il faut les voir galoper toutes les trois, rentrer comme des ouragans dans la maison et revenir au jardin au pas de course : la langue pendante et les oreilles au vent, on dirait trois échappées d'asile   ::   Mais Aladine est toujours aussi craintive quand quelqu'un vient et elle reste planquée au fond de son studio, donc je suis la seule à la voir s'en donner à coeur joie !

Voilà les dernières nouvelles du front, les semaines et mois qui arrivent s'annoncent difficiles... Maman sort des trucs tout à fait illogiques et qui n'ont aucun sens. Je comprends qu'elle soit déboussolée mais la patience et la diplomatie n'étant pas mes vertus principales, ce sera très dur !!!

 ::

----------


## breton67

ma pauvre je crois qu au contraire tu l es patiente , je suis assez soupe au lait et je crois que j aurais peté un cable depuis longtemps :: je sais que les personnes agées sont perdues parfois ,mais sapristi exagere un peu là ta moman 
pas façile a gerer surtout que la pere de ton loulou doit te peser tres fort sur le coeur 
quand a ton bricoleur ............il pourrait rimer avec voleur  :: il va te falloir faire preuve d un sacré courage 
gros bisous Régine

----------


## poppo

Regine, pas facile quand les parents vieillissent et se transforment de parent en enfant......de la patience il va t'en valoir :: 
alors défoule toi sur la commune, cela te fait du bien et ils le méritent! :: 

Resource toi en regardant le trio de folles faire la course entre maison et jardin......d'ailleurs Scarlette....plus de bêtises?  :: Cela fait longtemps qu'on n'entend plus parler de la " terreur".... :: 

Gros gros

----------


## MARATHONMAN

les déménagements en déboussolent plus d'un Régine Dis toi qu'elle laisse beaucoup de souvenirs dans son ancienne maison, d'habitudes
Et comme il est dit plus haut, l âge de ta maman n'arrange pas les choses
Mais petit à petit les choses vont se mettre en place dans sa tête, dans sa nouvelle maisons, dans vos habitudes
Et tu sais tu as encore de la chance de l'avoir et qu'elle vienne garder ta meute
alors POSITIVES et bon week end avec LE SOURIRE ::

----------


## Chinooka

Samedi à 11h, Maman m'a téléphoné en me disant qu'elle était de mauvaise humeur... j'ai ouvert tout grand mon parapluie  ::   Mais ce n'était pas à cause de moi : c'était à cause de Mr. Bricolage... qui lui avait téléphoné à 8h pour dire que les trains avaient du retard. Maman, surprise surtout en sachant que j'y allais en début d'après-midi avec Pierre (l'archi) et les Nouch pour transporter des caisses à Waterloo, lui a répondu qu'il n'avait jamais été convenu qu'il vienne samedi. L'autre a répondu "ah ça, je n'admets pas"............. non mais, c'est qui qui fait la loi chez Maman ??? Furieuse, Maman lui a répondu "quoi ??? et le nombre de fois où je suis allée pour rien vous chercher à la gare, où j'attendais un-deux-trois trains pour finalement rentrer chez moi et c'était moi qui devais vous téléphoner pour demander pourquoi vous n'étiez pas là ???" : silence à l'autre bout du fil. Il a dit que les deux Nouch ensemble coûtaient plus cher que lui.... sauf que les deux Nouch, ça fait quatre mains pour emballer et qu'ils ne baillent pas aux corneilles EUX  ::   Bref, je ne suis pas certaine que nous soyons débarrassées de lui mais c'est en bonne voie... du moins je l'espère. Il voit là une bonne opportunité de s'en mettre plein les poches avant le déménagement puisqu'il n'y aura presque rien à faire dans la nouvelle maison ! J'ai donc pu expliquer à Maman que ce n'était pas contre elle que je m'étais emportée la semaine d'avant mais contre celui-là, je pense qu'elle commence à voir clair  ::  

Samedi nous avons fait deux voyages avec les Nouch et avec Pierre qui avait le break de sa mère + la remorque : on a commencé à dégager des caisses de la maison actuelle mais on va vite manquer de place dans la nouvelle maison...  ::   Je n'avais plus vu la maison depuis longtemps puisque c'est toujours Maman qui vient chez moi : j'ai été  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ... dans dix ans, ce n'est toujours pas fini  ::   J'ai compris pourquoi les déménageurs venus faire un devis avaient été effarés, d'ailleurs le second ne s'est même pas donné la peine d'envoyer un devis   ::   Il y a du boulot pour longtemps...

On a fait ces deux déménagements dans une parfaite bonne humeur, l'ambiance était géniale : on recommencera, comme je leur ai dit : on ne change pas une équipe qui gagne  ::  

La femme de Nouch ne parle pas un mot de français, ce n'est pas évident ! mais elle met tout son coeur à porter des caisses, elle est vraiment très sympa et très souriante. Pendant un des trajets, je lui ai montré une série de photos de la meute : elle a adoré !!! Elle connaît quand même un mot : "magnifique" à propos de la meute et elle a bien ri en voyant Scarlett confortablement assise sur Satine ! Nouch est adorable aussi, je pense qu'il a vraiment pitié de nous et se rend compte que nous ne nous en sortirons pas toutes seules !!! Ils sont chez Maman aujourd'hui et demain.

Le casse-tête dans la nouvelle maison... on ne sait pas trop où on doit mettre les caisses (surtout que ce n'est que le début...), je sens que ce sera rigolo quand on voudra retrouver quelque chose...  ::   On ne peut pas encombrer trop les pièces de la maison pour laisser de la place pour remonter les meubles donc on a mis des trucs dans la cave, au grenier qui est plus grand que ce que j'avais vu lors de la première visite  ::  et au garage. 

Je pense qu'il faudra déjà déménager des meubles plus petits avec la remorque de Pierre pour pouvoir commencer à vider des caisses à Waterloo : ça fera de la place et on récupèrera des caisses parce que on va en manquer malgré les 200 que j'avais achetées. C'est quand même casse-pied que je ne puisse pas laisser la meute seule sous peine de retrouver ma maison ravagée et d'encaisser Ducon n°2 au bord de l'apoplexie  ::  

Hier j'étais cassée et claquée mais super contente d'avoir trouvé cette équipe de choc  ::  

 ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::

----------


## breton67

::

----------


## astings

Oh oui, beaucoup de courage.moi qui ai vécu ça, je ne t'envie pas ,les déménagements ,c'est l'horreur aussi bien pour le moral que pour le physique . ça fait du bien quand tout est fini et en place  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Maman m'a annoncé ce soir qu'elle gardait tous ses meubles......  ::   ::   Par contre elle a offert une paire de draps de lit aux Nouch, chouette ce sera déjà ça en moins à emballer.......  ::  

Quand je lui ai dit qu'on pourrait déjà déménager deux/trois commodes avec la remorque de Pierre et y mettre ce qui devait y aller pour récupérer des caisses, elle m'a dit "QUOI ??? tu veux que je meure pour avoir la maison plus vite ???"... Bref, elle est à l'ouest donc ce n'est pas seulement une bonne dose de courage qu'il me faudra : il me faudra surtout beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de patience  ::  

Et puis : "pourquoi récupérer des caisses ? il m'en reste encore 15"................ On a emballé le quart du dixième du centième du millième de ce qu'il y a à emballer alors c'est sûr, 15 ce sera largement suffisant  ::   Je sens que je vais faire des provisions de caisses à bananes demain en faisant mes courses parce qu'on en est déjà à 300 euros pour 200 caisses (en promo).

Demain je prendrai mon appareil photo mais c'est juste pour avoir un souvenir perso, je ne vous montrerai pas les photos : vous tomberiez toutes en syncope  ::  

Je vous jure qu'on est pas sorti de l'auberge !!!

----------


## Daysie433

bon courage pour le déménagement.......tout est prêt ou presque  ::

----------


## cassie60

coucou regine
je hais le demenagement ce fut toujours pour nous une galére puis il y a l'emmenagement ou il faut s'habituer à cette periode ou tu ne retrouves plus rien  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Ma pauvre je pense que tu t'es préparée à entendre  ::  ::  :: ta moman elle va etre encore + perdue pendant cette seconde periode 
De plus vu son age , elle a ses souvenirs je comprends qu elle veut tout garder
Mr bricolage est il reapparu? et Ducon silence complet
Ta meute Comment va t'elle ?Chinook en particulier
Lorsque tu decris la petite Aladine Ma shangai a la meme attitude elles ont bien souffert ces 2 là
A bientot

----------


## breton67

Pétard Régine si c est toi sur l echelle , froid ou pas tu mets ce maillot et tu vas voir rappliquer tout ce qui porte des pantalons pour vous aider  ::

----------


## Wilo

> Pétard Régine si c est toi sur l echelle , froid ou pas tu mets ce maillot et tu vas voir rappliquer tout ce qui porte des pantalons pour vous aider


 ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Pétard Régine si c est toi sur l echelle , froid ou pas tu mets ce maillot et tu vas voir rappliquer tout ce qui porte des pantalons pour vous aider


Merci pour ce gros fou-rire, ça fait un bien fou !!! Breton tu es impayable  ::  ::  :: 

Vous remarquerez la délicatesse de Monique qui n'a pas choisi un modèle filiforme pour me représenter sur l'échelle parce que ça m'aurait filé des complexes  :: 

J'ai ramassé pas mal de bonnes caisses en faisant mes courses, plus petites que les caisses de déménagement : Nouch était ravi de les avoir pour les trucs lourds. On avait vidé le salon samedi, là il y en a encore plus, au moins pour trois/quatre voyages !!! Ils ont attaqué le grenier et ont fait un boulot du tonnerre  ::   Franchement je ne sais pas ce qu'on ferait sans eux, tout ce que j'espère c'est qu'ils ne vont pas se décourager trop vite   ::  

L'escalier escamotable branlant qui mène au grenier a subi des outrages à force de faire des aller-retours avec les caisses... Maman a entendu un grand bruit et a cru qu'un des deux était tombé... Je sens que ça va se terminer avec une échelle à la place de l'escalier, ce sera pratique pour descendre les meubles et tout le reste qui se trouvent là-haut  ::   Enfin, du moment qu'ils ne cassent pas mes poupées et mon théâtre et ses marionnettes..........  ::   Je rigole !!!

J'ai fait une excellente affaire et j'en ai fait profiter les Nouch qui étaient ravis : en achetant trois sacs de poisson d'une certaine marque, on recevait un sac isotherme gratuit pour transporter le surgelé (valeur de 7,95 euros quand même !). Vous me connaissez, je n'allais pas laisser passer ça  ::   J'ai donc pris le poisson pour la meute en conséquence et j'avais droit à cinq sacs... mais c'était un sac par client. Devant mon air dépité et ne voulant pas me faire faire la file cinq fois (ce qui serait revenu au même), le charmant caissier m'a fait cinq comptes..... il ne faut jamais se mettre derrière moi dans une file à la caisse  ::  Déjà que j'ai toujours des caddies qui débordent, en plus si je commence à chipoter.....  ::   J'ai du poisson pour nourrir une armée et j'ai donné deux sacs aux Nouch, j'en donnerai un à Pierre et à qui viendra nous aider parce que j'en ai déjà beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup  ::   J'ai gagné ma journée : presque 40 euros !!!

Maman a enfin reçu le deuxième devis pour le déménagement (je pensais que le type avait été écoeuré définitivement  :: ) mais elle n'y pige rien donc elle passera demain en principe pour me le montrer. Apparemment il y a un poste pour différentes choses (donc pas de total), ce qui n'est peut-être pas plus mal si nous faisons le maximum nous-mêmes. De toute manière, quand la maison sera déjà bien dégagée, on redemandera un devis au premier en espérant qu'il soit moins  ::  que la première fois  ::  

Mais le problème de TOUT mettre dans la nouvelle maison reste entier...  ::  

Tiens, à propos de Scarlett  ... hier j'entends de l'agitation dehors : la petite rosse a réussi à casser un montant de la barrière en bois qui protège le jardinet, elle s'est fait toute mince et s'est dandinée pour passer, je l'ai vue faire en sens inverse   ::   Mais le pire, c'est que Satine était passée par le même trou... en voilà deux qui auraient pu passer assez facilement chez ma voisine et surtout chez ses chats  ::  J'ai mis deux pavés bien lourds mais il faudra carrément mettre un bloc de béton parce que ce matin, "on" avait fait tomber les pavés et "on" était prête à repasser de l'autre côté   ::  

A part ça je suis crevée et je vais essayer de décompresser !

----------


## breton67

et c est reparti pour un tour  :: satanées louloutes  elles ne te laisseront pas respirer

----------


## astings

Après tout ça, tu mériterais une semaine de vacances (style thalasso, papouilles, nage dans des eaux chaudes,etc ....)

----------


## poppo

Astings, trooooop fort tes gifs!! ::

----------


## Chinooka

Aujourd'hui, Chinook a 14 ans et 8 mois  ::  

Une tendre pensée pour Igloo  ::

----------


## cassie60

joyeux anniversaire Chinook 
Une pensée pour Igloo sans oublier votre moman Chinooka

----------


## poppo

Pièce jointe 69094   Chinook...... et Igloo, toi aussi tu es de la fête car tu seras toujours dans nos pensées et tu es dans le coeur de ta maman, Régine

----------


## breton67

bon anniversaire Chinook et  pleins de petits calins qui vont s envoler vers  Igloo et Norvege

----------


## inti

> Aujourd'hui, Chinook a 14 ans et 8 mois  
> 
> Une tendre pensée pour Igloo


Joyeux anniversaire à chinook avec un peu de retard !

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## mzelle_yoko

joyeux anniversaire un peu en retard jolie Chinook  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens d'apprendre une affreuse nouvelle : Jean, notre Mr. Bricolage qui m'énervait ces derniers temps, est décédé cette nuit à 45 ans : le coeur  ::  C'est sa femme qui est aide-ménagère chez Maman et chez moi, elle est toute perdue la pauvre, il y a deux petites filles : une de +/- 7 ans et une de 2 ou 3 ans  ::   Elle travaille sous le régime des titres-services donc elle a droit à tous les avantages tels que la mutuelle entre autres mais avec la crise, je ne sais pas comment elle va s'en sortir seule avec deux enfants... Que la vie est injuste  ::  

Je trouvais qu'il abusait depuis quelques temps mais je ne renie absolument pas tout ce qu'il a fait dans la maison et très bien fait. Il savait vraiment tout faire à la perfection et partout où je pose les yeux, je vois tout le travail qu'il a fait chez moi. En plus, il adorait les chiens et il avait été très triste en apprenant la mort d'Igloo.

Reposez en paix Jean, merci pour tout ce que vous avez fait à la maison et surtout, de là-haut veillez bien sur Yagoda, Patricia et Monique  ::

----------


## Jade01

Régine je suis désolée, j'imagine ce que tu ressens  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Jade. Même si je râlais sur lui ces derniers temps, on se connaissait depuis une vingtaine d'années. Si ma maison est aussi agréable à vivre, c'est grâce à lui et à tout ce qu'il y a fait. Maman et moi nous sommes sous le choc, je n'ose même pas imaginer ce que ressentent sa femme et ses petites filles...Je sais ce que c'est de perdre son père alors qu'on n'est qu'une enfant (le mien est décédé quand j'avais juste 5 ans), c'est une absence qu'on ne surmonte jamais, le manque s'installe pour toujours   ::

----------


## astings

Effectivement, on ne peut qu'être attristé par cette horrible nouvelle.Je pense à sa femme et à ses deux petites filles qui doivent être perdues. Quand à toi, tu dois être sous le choc d'avoir perdu une amitié de plus de vingt ans.

----------


## jaspée

il n'y a pas d'age pour mourrir, mais 45 ans, c'est bien jeune tout de même... et que dire de ces 2 petits orphelines qui vont grandir sans leur père... c'est bien triste..

----------


## breton67

:: quel gachis Régine c est jeune en effet  , j ai perdu ma mere le jour de mes 4 ans elle en avait 27 ,et je sais également le vide que peut laisser une disparition pareille 
Régine , je comprends que tu aies du chagrin ce n est pas parce qu on rale sur quelqu un qu on ne peut avoir de la peine lors d un drame pareil , je te fais de gros bisous , courage

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Toutes mes condoléances à cette pauvre femme qui reste seule avec deux si jeunes enfants
Une mort brutale si jeune!

----------


## poppo

Seule consolation , cela a dû être très rapide. Toutes mes condoléances a sa femme et ses petites puces qui doivent être très choqués.
Gros bisous aussi pour toi et ta maman, il faisait parti de votre vie en quelque sorte.

----------


## cassie60

une bien triste nouvelle,mourir à 45 ans c'est bien jeune je presente toutes mes condoleances a sa femme et à ses 2 petites filles
je pense également à toi regine et à ta maman
 Bizzzz caresses à ta meute

----------


## MOUNINOX

+ 1

eT pour ta maman, nouvelle perturbation (de taille !!affective et tout....) de son quotidien.... qui ne va pas alléger son anxiété....  ::

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Quel choc ça doit etre pour tous ceux qui l'ont connu, ça a été brutal.
Toutes mes condoleances à sa famille, il laisse en plus 2 jeunes enfants, c'est terrible  :Frown:

----------


## Daysie433

trop jeune pour mourir 45 ans  ::   c'est l'âge de ma fille

pensées émues pour sa femme et ses deux jeunes enfants  ::

----------


## cassie60

mon loulou s'est eteint ce dimanche ::  ::  ::  il est parti rejoindre Igloo et tous les autres qui ont quittés cette terre au paradis des poilus 
Prunelle le cherche il est vrai qu elle l'avait pris sous son aile elle lui servait de canne blanche 
comme toi regine il me manque 
j ai decidé d'ouvrir mon coeur au pauvre Volf que j ai en FA depuis 08jours qui devait partir pour etre adopté sur marseille, 
il s'est vraiment habitué au foyer
il a du avoir un passé pas facile ,pour finir en fourriere à l'age de 8 ans avec une eutha planante sur sa tete Suite à l'alerte de sandrine je suis allée le recupérer un Husky croise Berger Allemand (fidele aux nordiques) Il est Adorable Il doit reprendre du poids 12KG au lieu de 20kg il a dèjà repris ce jour pesée 590g

----------


## breton67

je suis triste pour toi Cassie , une petite étoile de plus dans ce paradis ou nous attendent nos anges , courage

----------


## cassie60

il est difficile de voir nos loulous meme vieux nous quitter,pour nous leur temps d existence est trop court je me dis que les notres nous avons essayé de leur rendre une vie agreable combien de fois je me suis faite traiter de gaga et bien oui j assume aujourdhui je pleure mon loulou et je continuerai à etre comme ils disent ces Humains a etre GAGA AVEC MES POILUS

----------


## poppo

Cassie , plein de courage à toi et ta famille, on les aime tellement nos vieux.....même si leur vie est plus courte que la nôtre ils nous donnent souvent plus d'amour que nos proches, un amour sans arrière pensée, de l'amour avec un grand A!

Nous sommes nombreu(x)ses a être gaga et fière de l'être!

J'allumera une bougie pour ton loulou ce soir.
 ::

----------


## jaspée

suis triste avec toi cassie, je sais ce que ces vieux loulous dont la vie ne tient qu'a un fil représente pour nous.... on est Gaga et fière de l'etre ! les chiens sont bien plus sympas que certaines humains !! Rip gentil loulou et prend soin de ta môman là haut, a coté de tous nos chers poilus, dis leur qu'on ne les oublie pas  ::  
 ::  Cassie

----------


## Chinooka

Oh Cassie... je découvre ton post maintenant et je suis de tout coeur avec toi  ::   Je comprends parfaitement ce que tu ressens depuis son départ et nous sommes unanimes ici à le comprendre.

Quand nos loulous deviennent vieux, il y a des bas pendant lesquels on pense au pire et puis il y a les hauts : contre toute attente, ils reprennent des forces, continuent à se battre et nous reprenons espoir. Malheureusement il arrive le jour où ils sont trop fatigués pour se battre et ils nous laissent dans une grande tristesse.

Cette nuit, Diane a rejoint ton loulou ainsi qu'Igloo et tous les autres. Diane était l'épagneul breton de mon oncle (qui va mal et qui est en revalidation à l'autre bout du pays) et de la soeur de Maman qui est décédée en 2004 et qui a toujours été très attachée à ses Bretons... au point d'en être gaga comme nous le sommes des nôtres ! Diane avait presque 12 ans, elle avait du diabète et était à moitié aveugle mais il devait y avoir autre chose parce que dimanche elle a commencé à aller très mal, une de mes cousines s'est précipitée chez son père où des voisins veillaient sur Diane (en province, ma cousine habite à Bruxelles) pour la conduire chez le véto. Malgré des lampes chauffantes, sa température était descendue à 33° (ma cousine était très inquiète hier et attendait les résultats d'analyse pour ce matin) et la belle s'est envolée cette nuit. Mes cousines sont très tristes, c'est le dernier petit bout de leur maman qui s'en va et pour mon oncle déjà fort malade, ce sera un gros choc aussi.

Ainsi va la vie, diront les gens ! Mais nous, nous avons le coeur en miette d'avoir perdu notre poilu qui faisait partie intégrante de notre famille.

Je ne peux que te dire que je pense très fort à toi et courage mais je sais que ce ne sont que des mots. D'autre part, sur ce forum nous avons la chance d'être comprises et soutenues (et on sait que les messages des autres sont sincères donc ça nous aide) alors que tant d'autres doivent encaisser des commentaires du genre "ce n'était qu'un chien" ou "tu le remplaceras vite"... Nous, nous savons que nous ne les remplacerons jamais : nous ouvrons le livre d'une autre histoire avec un autre toutou qui a souffert mais nous n'oublions certainement pas celui qui est parti  ::  

Il repose en paix et il veille sur toi de là-haut.

Une petite photo de ton FA devenu ton toutou ?

Je t'embrasse bien fort  ::

----------


## Daysie433

courage cassie pour votre petit parti  ::  qu'il repose en paix dans un monde meilleur et sans souffrances

pensées aussi pour Diane et sa famille c'est toujours éprouvant de voir partir un de nos petits et il ne faut pas avoir honte d'avoir du chagrin les animaux en ont bien eux quand un des leurs s'en va, dans ma tribu chaque fois qu'un de mes petits allait partir les autres me le faisaient comprendre.

je me souviens de mon petit Filou mon caniche veillant tendrement sur sa maman Daysie les  derniers jours de sa vie et aussi de petit Jisou mon premier caniche senior adopté veillant sur mon Bobby épagneul et ensuite sur Lotus et Loïs avant de partir lui-même et de Snif veillant sur ma canichette Zoé tellement émouvant de les voir ainsi veiller les uns sur les autres que j'en ai des larmes qui reviennent en y pensant  ::  courage à tous  ::

----------


## breton67

je fais malheureusement partie des gagas aussi car oui quand ils partent quel désespoir ,de penser que c est définitif , que les jours vont défiler sans eux c est un cauchemar 
ne peuvent comprendre que ceux qui ont aimé leurs compagnons de tout leur coeur 
les autres ceux qui comme tu dis  Régine ce n est .......qu ils aillent au diable , j essayais lors de mes premiers  :: d expliquer , pas la peine on m a dit que mon échelle de valeurs était faussée , maintenant  :: 
par contre avec vous toutes je me suis sentie moins seule quand Prisca est partie vu que oui Régine sur Rescue il y a des personnes qui connaissent cette douleur et ça aide 
je déteste aussi les reflexions du genre :rends toi compte si c était ton fils ou ton mari ou..........bon dieu que cela me fout en rogne ,le jour ou bien sur que je serais effondrée ,il n y a pas de mots mais en attendant quand l un de mes petits s en va c est lui que je pleure
Régine je compatis vraiment au chagrin de ton oncle  :: 
une bougie brule ce soir pour ton loulou Cassie et sa flamme ira vers le petit épagneul aussi 
 ::

----------


## cassie60

merci a vous tous 
je vois que l on se comprend je resterai gaga aujourdhui j(ai des larmes mes loulous disparus sont dans mon coeur
 je pense a toi ma regine mon loulou il s'est eteint doucement il est parti rejoindre le paradis des loulous tu vois il a attendu volf 
il a fermer les yeux de 19ans 3/4 pour aller rejoindre glouglou que c est dur de les voir vieillir
 i je donne dans les seniors je n ai pas fini de pleurer 
je pense que glouglou l a appeler pour faire la fete  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Cassie, fais confiance au Glouglou : les bêtises que ton loulou ne faisait pas, le Glouglou les lui apprendra là-haut, c'est un très bon prof dans ce domaine    ::  

Je trouve Chinook fatiguée depuis samedi du coup elle a moins d'appétit. On verra demain, il faudra peut-être lui faire une piqûre d'anabolisant pour lui donner un coup de fouet. C'est ma véto qui décidera bien sûr.

Bonne nuit les filles  ::

----------


## anniec

Courage Cassie  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

REGINE J AI BESOIN D AIDE POUR MON KAIKO D AMOUR QUE J AI EU 4 ANS A LA MAISON 

PEUX TU DIFFUSER VERS TES AMIES BELGES ? JE SUIS EFFONDR2E 


PERDU ou même VOLÉ
Ce dogue argentin à disparu samedi en fin d aprèm à Bruxelles ( commune d etterbeek) merci de faire passer le message à toutes les personnes de Bruxelles . 
STEPHANE  0032477216799 
Faites passer svp

- - - Mise à jour - - -

A NE PAS METTRE AVEC UN MALE SI RETROUVE

----------


## vidau fabienne

C AG2 D ENVIRON 8 ANS   TRES IMPOSANT EN EUR ET GROSSEUR

----------


## jaspée

> REGINE J AI BESOIN D AIDE POUR MON KAIKO D AMOUR QUE J AI EU 4 ANS A LA MAISON 
> 
> PEUX TU DIFFUSER VERS TES AMIES BELGES ? JE SUIS EFFONDR2E 
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 72740PERDU ou même VOLÉ
> Ce dogue argentin à disparu samedi en fin d aprèm à Bruxelles ( commune d etterbeek) merci de faire passer le message à toutes les personnes de Bruxelles . 
> STEPHANE  0032477216799 
> Faites passer svp
> ...


je peux le diffuser sur Facebook ??

----------


## Chinooka

OK Fabienne mais peux-tu m'envoyer tout ça par mail avec les photos, mail que je pourrais diffuser tel quel à mes contacts belges (et même français, eux-mêmes ont peut-être des contacts en Belgique) ? Je suis un peu débordée en ce moment, entre autres avec toutes les vieilles conserves ramenées de la cave de Maman.... y'a du boulot  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

a diffuser partout c est mon bb je suis effondrée ,son maitre nous a appelé cette nuit , regine je vais tenter suis un peu nulle  pour les mails mais j essaie ,

----------


## jaspée

> a diffuser partout c est mon bb je suis effondrée ,son maitre nous a appelé cette nuit , regine je vais tenter suis un peu nulle  pour les mails mais j essaie ,


si tu n'y arrive pas, je peux le faire, me manque juste l'adresse mail de chinooka !

----------


## astings

Fabienne, je pense bien à toi .Je ne peux malheureusement rien faire d'ou je suis .  j'espère de tout coeur qu'il va être vite retrouvé.

----------


## vidau fabienne

j ai moi non plus pas l adresse pourtant jai recu des mails , me semblait bien l avoir mis dans mes contacts , le gros a disparu en 5 mn et la pte staff toute jeune et belle a pas aboyé ni rien , les spa belges sont fermés presque toutes jusqu a mardi , personne l a vu , les flics !!!! ben comme en france !! rien a braire  , par contre ils avaient bien mis un n a la centrale canine pour qu on puisse les joindre de suite si souci

----------


## Chinooka

Jaspée, je t'ai envoyé mon adresse mail par MP  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Fabienne, tu sais à peu près où à Etterbeek il s'est perdu ? Etterbeek et les autres communes de Bruxelles, ça correspond aux arrondissements de Paris (en plus petit bien sûr mais quand même...).

----------


## jaspée

mail envoyé à chinooka avec 2 photos jointes ! je croise les pattes pour ce beau loulou !  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

j ai eu le maitre j ai cru comprendre qu il y a un campus a coté de chez eux 
une bonne chose ils avaient mis les coordonnées a jour en france pour qu on puisse les prevenir donc si déclaré trouvé en belgique le n a la centrale est celui de la maman de sa cherie qui est au courant bien sur pour les joindre

- - - Mise à jour - - -

une des dernieres photos de ma grosse tete merci jaspée

----------


## breton67

cou cou  Fabie je suis de tout coeur avec toi je croise tres fort les doigts pour qu il soit vite retrouvé  :: ce gros loulou

----------


## vidau fabienne

je t en ai souvent parlé de celui la il voulait manger mon gros , tu te rappelles que j ai du les separer  chacun dans un coin , maison jardin etc jusqu au jour ou ils s etaient chopés , ca me creve le coeur  bon dodo  bises a toutes

----------


## vidau fabienne

a y est kaiko peut passer dans les sortis d affaires , retrouvé a la spa belge weeyebe un nom comme ca le coquinou a meme pas calculé son maitre !!! il est trop ce chien les autres ca fait 2 jours qu ils tournent partout  et pépere s en tape royal , gd gd merci a toutes les filles de solaidarité animaux belgique , regine aussi(chinooka etc  bises bises  je pars au taf  ::  ::

----------


## jaspée

super !!  ::

----------


## astings

Merveilleuse nouvelle !!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Super

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'avais pas vu, je n'ai pas reçu d'alerte !

En effet, Veeweyde est le plus gros refuge de Bruxelles !

Tu as des détails sur sa fugue ? En tout cas :  ::

----------


## anniec

Ouf, soulagée  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

oui alors en fait stephane et sa copine allait partir boire un coup sur bruxelles en fin d apres midi  ils etaient dehors en train de faire pissouiller thya la staff et le gros , puis ils sont rentrés 5 mn chercher un pull chacun , le temps de prendre la veste au porte manteau , il restait plus que la petite, ils sont partis de suite elle en voiture , ste en moto, et un copain en velo partout pendant 3 h puis apres ils ont compris , ils sont rentrés diffuser et faire des affiches et repartis afficher , meme pas une h apres les flics ont eu un appel anonyme  , le gros etait a environ 15kms de son point de depart , les flics l ont recupérés , et gardés avec eux la nuit , et le matin ils l ont menés a la spa ou une fille de solidarité animaux belgique bosse(elle avait vu le sos sur facebook ) , elle m a mis un mot sur facebook mais je l ai vu plus tard , , voila le gros avait ete repertorié comme danois vu sa grandeur et son cocard ,en fait ca a ete un peu bizarre car dimanche soir a minuit une personne a prevenu que le chien etait la ou il a ete trouvé et qu il avait vu des affiches alors on sait pas si l appel anonyme et ce mr sont les memes , enfin on  est super contents , un gd merci a toutes d avoir diffusé et que tout les loulous puissent etre aidé comme mon grosse tete d amour

----------


## vmmiss

quel soulagement !!

----------


## poppo

J'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe, malade depuis plusieurs jours, mais heureusement que tout fini bien! ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonjour chinooka

je viens de recevoir ce sos pour ce pauvre braque de 2 ans

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...8/#post1377932

connais tu des assos spécialisées dans cette race ??

peux tu diffuser à tes contacts ?? merci

regarde dans quel état est ce pauvre loulou........quelle horreur

bises

----------


## breton67

Fabienne quel soulagement 
pour avoir donné question fugue  :: je sais a quel point la peur est terrible , on imagine tous les scénarios possibles 
enfin tout est bien qui finit bien  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pauvre bete Daysie j éspere que tres vite quelqu un sera là pour elle 
si ce n est pas malheureux des images pareilles , il serait vraiment plus que temps que les salopards qui se rendent coupables de maltraitances soient punis en conséquence  ::

----------


## r'is27

Désolée de squatter ton post Régine mais ma louloute R'is de la cité des foucault, c'est les première fois que je dis son nom en entier, est partie hier à 21h18, elle a fait un deuxième AVC, en quelques minutes tout était fini. Je lui ferais un hommage plus tard.

----------


## Daysie433

oh r'is27 de tout coeur avec vous courage  ::  que votre petite repose en paix  ::  c'est si dur de perdre un de nos petits

----------


## jaspée

désolée de la triste nouvelle R'is, suis de tout coeur avec toi, ta louloute repose en paix désormais, courage  ::

----------


## breton67

:: courage r' is 27 ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Désolée de squatter ton post Régine mais ma louloute R'is de la cité des foucault, c'est les première fois que je dis son nom en entier, est partie hier à 21h18, elle a fait un deuxième AVC, en quelques minutes tout était fini. Je lui ferais un hommage plus tard.


Et ça recommence... je ne reçois de nouveau plus les mails d'alerte pour ce post  ::  

R'is27, j'avais lu la triste nouvelle sur le post "ça me broute" et j'avais répondu. Je comprends très bien que tu prennes ton temps pour lui faire un hommage, je n'ai pas encore eu le courage d'en faire un pour Igloo. Je sais, et tout le monde ici sait, combien ça fait mal et combien ils nous manquent. 

Ton bébé repose en paix après une belle vie à tes côtés, maintenant elle vit dans ton coeur  ::  Je pense bien fort à toi, gros bisous  ::

----------


## poppo

Pareil plus d'alertes non plus.... :: 


R'is27 ..... ::  ::   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour la pépette courage  ::

----------


## Wilo

oui, courage, on sait tous combien ça fait horriblement mal de perdre nos poilus  ::

----------


## cassie60

de meme je ne reçois plus d'alerte Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Je suis de tout coeur avec toi ,r'i's27 courage ta loute se trouve entourée de Igloo et Petit loup tous les trois parmi les poilus je suis sur qu ils sont entrain de nous regarder 
toi la pepette que ton repos soit doux au paradis des poilus

----------


## astings

De tout coeur avec vous

----------


## Chinooka

::  

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1391466

A côté de ça, je suis abonnée aux vétos en ce moment... Chinook a eu une inflammation du pancréas, une cure d'antibio en est venue à bout. Autrement, sa prise de sang était bonne  :: 

Il y a deux semaines, Scarlett s'est mise à hurler... j'ai cru que Capucine lui avait sauté sur la bosse donc je me suis fâchée sur Capucine mais rebelotte en début de soirée et Capucine toujours collée à Scarlett : re-fâcherie sur Capucine...  ::  Mais Scarlett a continué à hurler de mal : ma véto n'étant pas là, j'ai appelé un véto qu'elle m'avait recommandé et qui habite tout près de chez moi : permanence 24h/24, 7 jours/7... ça rassure surtout qu'il est hyper sympa ! C'était très probablement un nerf coincé, il a fait une piqûre d'anti-inflammatoire. Toute la nuit, Scarlett a hurlé à chaque fois qu'elle bougeait  ::   Idem le lendemain matin malgré un anti-inflammatoire par voie orale. Ma véto est venue et a fait une piqûre de cortisone à effet immédiat et une à effet longue durée. Depuis ça va  :: 

Ce n'est pas fini... Lors de l'avant-dernière visite de ma véto à Chinook, au moment de son départ on avait remarqué que Satine faisait le dos rond en grognassant et puis ça a passé. Rebelotte vendredi, ma véto ne pouvait pas passer avant lundi donc on a pris rendez-vous pour la fin de matinée. Elle l'a palpé de partout et pense à des becs de perroquet, en espérant que ce n'est pas une hernie discale qui pointe ! Elle lui a fait une piqûre de cortisone (il faudra faire une radio si ça ne passe pas) et sa prise de sang de contrôle annuel. Pour ma part, j'avais l'impression que Satine essayait d'expulser quelque chose mais son ventre était bien souple. Hier en début de soirée, je la vois sauter sur le clic-clac et se lécher la vulve frénétiquement... je regarde et  ::  : un liquide visqueux coulait en chandelle de sa vulve comme une fontaine, je n'arrivais pas à suivre avec mon essuie-tout   ::  Ma véto ne venant plus à domicile le soir (en cas de grosse urgence comme pour Igloo... elle viendrait, mais sinon elle n'arrête plus mais je l'ai quand même appelée pour la prévenir), j'ai téléphoné au gentil véto qui était venu pour Scarlett. Ca continuait de couler donc il a pu voir que je ne l'appelais pas pour rien ! Entretemps, ma véto m'avait envoyé les résultats de la prise de sang : tout était parfait, y compris les globules blancs. Mais c'est probablement une vaginite prise au début (ce qui explique que les globules étaient bons), il a fait une piqûre d'antibio et on continue par voie orale. Aujourd'hui tout va bien, si ça recommence on fera une écho.

Bref !!!!! Par chance, il y a une nouvelle clinique véto qui a ouvert ses portes tout près de chez moi, me voilà donc rassurée après ce qui est arrivé à Igloo... Entre ma véto, le véto près de chez moi et la clinique : je suis bien entourée !

Je croise les doigts pour que tout se tasse !

Côté déménagement, Maman me tire la tête avec bonheur : je la laisse tirer la tête toute seule... Je lui ai fourni l'aide nécessaire avec mon copain archi et les Nouch qui font un excellent boulot, il vaut mieux que je ne m'en mêle pas puisque je fais tout mal : j'ai même OSE jeter des conserves et bocaux périmés (le record : date limite : 1984  ::  ) depuis bien longtemps alors qu'avec les provisions non périmées entassées à Waterloo, elle a de quoi soutenir un siège   ::   En attendant, sa maison actuelle se vide mais... il reste encore beaucoup et celle de Waterloo se remplit, se remplit, se remplit à n'en plus finir... Si elle veut vivre encaquée entre 36 meubles et des centaines de caisses, c'est son droit après tout, je ne veux surtout pas la contrarier   ::    Le déménagement de sa très très très bonne cave à vin n'a pas été une sinécure selon Pierre... à qui j'avais donné mes directives : surtout ne pas laisser venir quelqu'un qui aurait racheté d'excellentes bouteilles à bas prix (comme Maman l'avait suggéré), je finissais par rêver de Château Margaux pendant la nuit  ::   et il n'y a pas que celui-là !!! Je ne bois pas trop de rouge mais quand c'est le petit Jésus en culotte de velours, je me laisse tenter de temps en temps avec un bon fromage  

Grâce au boulot de nos travailleurs, le devis pour le déménagement est tombé de 7.800 euros à.......... 750 euros !!! Mais j'avoue comprendre le premier déménageur quand il a vu le bazar avant que les caisses ne soient faites, moi-même j'ai failli tomber dans les pommes  ::

----------


## breton67

oh sapristi Régine c est vraiment une année a la c.n, a ne plus savoir a quel saint se vouer , entre le  deuil d Igloo , tes voisins emmerdants , les tracas du démenagement, la mauvaise volonté de ta maman , les travaux dans ton quartier  et tous les soucis de santé de tes titis ..........la il va te falloir de l aide alors tiens ::

----------


## poppo

Le petit Jésus en culotte de velours .... :: excellent! Je suis d'accord avec Breton, il n'y a pas de mal a se faire du bien! ( de temps en temps.....)
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oh Breton, arrêêête !!! Je sens que je vais profiter de la nuit pour aller incognito dans la nouvelle cave de Maman pour lui piquer une de ses bouteilles  ::   Le problème c'est que j'avais dit à Pierre de bien les planquer donc... il faut déménager beaucoup de caisses pour y arriver et sans rien casser....  ::

----------


## astings

Moi,je pense que tu devrais avoir la garde de quelques bouteilles ,ceci uniquement dans le but de faire de la place dans la nouvelle maison de ta maman évidement  ::  et puis pour éviter qu'elle "s'empoisonne", tu serais obligée de les gouter  ::  et si tu as besoin d'une deuxième gouteuse , je suis là  :: 
Bonne nuit

----------


## poppo

> Moi,je pense que tu devrais avoir la garde de quelques bouteilles ,ceci uniquement dans le but de faire de la place dans la nouvelle maison de ta maman évidement  et puis pour éviter qu'elle "s'empoisonne", tu serais obligée de les gouter  et si tu as besoin d'une deuxième gouteuse , je suis là 
> Bonne nuit




On reconnait bien les  ::  !! J'arriiiiiiiiiive......... ::  :: 


Calins a ta meute Régine, profite de chaque instant.

----------


## teuleu

Bé alors les filles ? personne n'est aller voir ce lien ?   *LUDA X Anglo français. Douce mamie sociable cherche panier retraite sur RP /PARIS.*  ::

----------


## lili2000

Si, moi j'y suis passée...
On continue de croiser les doigts.

----------


## teuleu

cette page est particulièrement intéressante   ::  http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...21/page-2.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -

surtout en bas  ::

----------


## jaspée

chinooka....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

si nous sommes allées voir et nous croisons les doigts pour que cela fonctionne  ::

----------


## astings

C'est le genre de mamie que j'adore mais mon mari ne veut plus augmenter notre meute ( 7 )  ::  pour le moment . mais dit donc Régine, serais tu tenter ???? ,se serait MERVEILLEUX  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il va y avoir une pré-visite. En voyant toutes mes cassettes vidéo et le bordel partout, "l'inspectrice" risque de se dire que je suis un cas pathologique et que c'est inquiétant parce que je vais contaminer Luda, déjà que la meute est joyeusement bordélique...   ::  Celles qui sont déjà venues chez moi comprendront  ::

----------


## poppo

Ne t'inquiète pas Chinooka, tu es connu comme le loup blanc ici......"l'inspectrice" ne sera pas surprise... ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il est vrai que depuis que j'avais osé mettre les photos du bordel de mon ancienne véranda en 2008, ma réputation est faite  ::

----------


## astings

Alors c'est ok pour toi, tu vas adopter la puce ? C'est GEEEENIAAAAALLLLLL. . ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'attends la pré-visite ! Comme le dit Fabienne sur le post de Luda, je montrerai toutes mes réserves pour la meute à l'inspectrice, elle verra que Luda ne risque en tout cas pas de se mettre au régime  ::

----------


## breton67

je suis un peu maniaque Régine mais je ne crois pas que mes chiens soient plus heureux que les tiens  parce que ta véranda ........
en plus de tes réserves tu as aussi une immense réserve d amour et cela c est le plus important 
j aurais du parier que tu allais craquer , je serais riche 
Petite Luda un avant gout de chez Régine

----------


## siju

Alors Chinooka on a craqué ?  ::   :: 
C'est sûr qu'elle ne pourrait pas être mieux Luda !!!

----------


## Mi

Bravo Luda ! tu as gagné un séjour illimité dans une "résidence sénior"  de première classe où le resto est "gastronomique".
Merci Régine pour tous tes protégés.

----------


## vidau fabienne

les filles  ::  ::  qui peut joindre un modo et lui demander de passer un loulou dans les sortis d affaires  " foufy " un petit staff perdu en paca vient d etre retrouvé  apres plus d un an et demi  , j ai rettrouvé l annonce mais je ne peux pas mettre la bonne nouvelle  donc foufy  annonoce dans les perdus en paca mars 2011 c est pas top ca apres isis rendue 
3 ans apres cette semaine a son maitre trop contente

----------


## jaspée

> les filles  qui peut joindre un modo et lui demander de passer un loulou dans les sortis d affaires  " foufy " un petit staff perdu en paca vient d etre retrouvé  apres plus d un an et demi  , j ai rettrouvé l annonce mais je ne peux pas mettre la bonne nouvelle  donc foufy  annonoce dans les perdus en paca mars 2011 c est pas top ca apres isis rendue 
> 3 ans apres cette semaine a son maitre trop contente


c'est fait fabienne, l'info est passée !!  ::

----------


## manou 85

Bravo Régine pour cette adoption.

Je ne me ferais pas l'avocat du diable mais les longues z'oreilles ot souvent l'air angélique et se révèlent de vrais voyoux mais avec une coeur immense plein d'amour...

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles !!!

Manou, tu as tout à fait raison : j'ai déjà fait l'expérience avec mes trois fofolles   ::   Je relisais les premiers posts du moment de l'adoption d'Aladine, tout le monde se demandait sur qui elle prendrait exemple.... ben je confirme qu'elle a choisi la pire : Scarlett  ::   Parce qu'elle s'émancipe la belle Aladine... elle saute partout, elle veut à tout prix rentrer dans le local à poubelles et je me doute que ce n'est pas avec les meilleures intentions  ::  et maintenant elle essaie de partager MA gamelle !!! Maman me l'avait bien dit : "attends qu'elle se réveille celle-ci..."  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui : c'est aussi Aladine qui prend le plus de place dans le lit !!!!

----------


## anniec

Quelle excellente nouvelle !  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Il le semblait que Chinooka avait dit.................................LOL mais comme dit le proverbe "il n' y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis"

j'ai l'impression que lorsqu'on n'adopte un "grande z'oreille" ON CRAQUE POUR LA VIE
et la petite là elle est trop magnifique ::

----------


## jaspée

en tout cas, igloo doit etre fier de sa maman de la haut, suis sure qu'il a mis la belle fifille sur la route de régine exprès !! elle a un coeur tellement grand que la seule limite... est la taille de sa maison... et de son lit !!!  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Mais pas de ses caddys

----------


## Chinooka

Ce matin, il y a eu la pré-visite pour Luda. Donc maintenant on attend le rapport et la décision de l'asso  ::  

De toute manière Luda doit être stérilisée, si elle vient ce sera après sa convalescence.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comment as tu ressenti cette pré-viste??Tu as espoir???

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense que ça ira, surtout que Capucine a fait son numéro de charme  ::

----------


## jaspée

> Je pense que ça ira, surtout que Capucine a fait son numéro de charme


j'imagine  capucine... une des meilleures ambassadrice au monde !!!!! lol   
ils vont te la confier ta Luda, impossible de trouver mieux !!!!

----------


## MOUNINOX

[QUOTE 
ils vont te la confier ta Luda, impossible de trouver mieux !!!![/QUOTE]

_+ 1 !!!

NON, Impossible de trouver meilleure famille, aussi .....    et aussi........   !!!!!!        et aussi.... _  ::

----------


## astings

J'ai hate de voir les photos de Luna avec ses frères et soeurs ,ça va donner !!!!!!! ::

----------


## Chinooka

Astings j'espère qu'elle sera et restera calme : un gang de trois fofolles, ce n'est déjà pas mal... si une quatrième s'y met, je n'ai plus qu'à aller me  ::   ::  

Mais bon, je n'ai pas encore de nouvelles de l'asso !

----------


## astings

"Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles "je suis sure que tu vas l'avoir ta puce. (peut être la seule qui restera un ange ????? ::

----------


## jaspée

avec une aussi belle bande de coquines ?? impossible !! meme aladine a choppé le virus... alors... ::

----------


## Michèle B

t'as eu la réponse pour Luda ?

----------


## Chinooka

J'attends un coup de fil aujourd'hui ! Mais il n'y a pas de problème et en principe elle doit être stérilisée avant de venir. On doit tout mettre au point  ::

----------


## breton67

::

----------


## Chinooka

Voilà les filles, tout est arrangé ! La belle sera stérilisée demain ou  en début de semaine prochaine. Il faut également lui retirer des masses  sur les deux chaînes mammaires (ce sera analysés). Il faut voir ce que  le véto pourra faire en une fois mais ce sera probablement en deux fois  étant donné qu'il préfère faire des anesthésies plus légères vu l'âge de  la bichette. Il faudra donc attendre un peu avant qu'elle ne rejoigne  le clan des fofolles mais ça se fera et pour Noël, Luda sera dans sa  famille définitive   ::  

Je  ne dis rien à Maman, elle est déjà d'assez mauvaise humeur avec son  déménagement, je ne vais pas la perturber plus à l'avance  ::  

En  principe l'asso ne fait pas d'adoption à l'étranger donc... gardons  tout cela pour nous, ici sur Rescue : inutile de l'ébruiter et de  provoquer des histoires ! Il faut dire qu'ayant cinq adoptions en France  via Rescue à mon actif et la pré-visite ayant été positive, cela a joué  dans la décision de l'asso  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Breton...  ::

----------


## r'is27

Hi hi hi encore une foldingue avec une gros noeud sous le sapin et une de plus, et apportée par le père noël mazette on ne refuse rien chez les longues oreilles  ::

----------


## siju

Félicitations Chinooka !! 
Faudra penser aux dragées !  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Moquez-vous... si Luda prend Scarlett pour exemple, je ne suis pas sortie de l'auberge et je n'ai pas fini d'en voir de toutes les couleurs   ::   ::

----------


## lorette65

ROOO là là, que de longues oreilles par ici ; je me régale!! :Smile:

----------


## Michèle B

:: vivement décembre pour suivre les aventures de Luda chez les Belges

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh là là 2013 ne va pas être triste :: 


Bon en tout cas la belle a sa famille et c'est pour elle le plus beau des cadeaux

----------


## jaspée

suis trop contente pour la belle Luda !! quel joli cadeau de noel pour les chinookiens !!
courage ma belle Regine, si elle est aussi délurée que ses copines... je te souhaite bien du plaisir !!  ::

----------


## cassie60

alors regine une nouvelle que de bonheur merci à toi
bientot tu poursuiveras tes epopées avec tes longues oreilles si besoin co voit pour rapprocher ta fille je suis ok
decembre photos et aventures des longues oreilles et nordiques sur le post  es tu d'accord ?
 ::

----------


## breton67

tu pourras toujours dire a maman que c était une offre spéciale un sapin gratuit si tu prenais la belle  :: 
allez Régine ce sera peut etre la plus sage de tous tes petits et c est nous tous qui en ferions une tete vu qu on  :: en ésperant rigoler un peu

----------


## anniec

> si Luda prend Scarlett pour exemple, je ne suis pas sortie de l'auberge et je n'ai pas fini d'en voir de toutes les couleurs


Bonne chance Régine  ::

----------


## poppo

Tu deviens maman une  nouvelle fois Régine, toutes mes félicitations! Elle est bien belle ta fille et , j' en suis certaine, ne va pas dénaturer a ta troupe... ::

----------


## barney

zut, cela fait des lunes que Rescue ne me prévient pas des nouveaux post!!!
mais quelle bonne nouvelle....pour Luda, tu es super Régine ::

----------


## F ET F

Félicitations Régine... c'est la plus belle !

Tu peux déjà mettre une bouteille au frais, histoire de fêter la bonne nouvelle avant l'heure.
C'est-à-dire, à partir de demain...

----------


## astings

Je viens de revoir les photos de Luda,je la trouve réellement jolie et elle a l'air trés trés douce  ::  Je suis sure qu'elle sera sage (dommage pour nous  ::  )  Et puis, c'est peut être elle qui va assagir les autres .Vivement qu'elle soit chez toi ,enfin chez elle  ::

----------


## breton67

l air douce ?????Régine aussi a l air douce mais je me demande si ses voisins sont d accord ?et le facteur ??? :: 
sans rancune Régine  ::

----------


## astings

Vous avez surement raison Breton mais je n'ai pas de photo de Régine donc je ne me prononce pas  ::  par contre pour la belle Luda  ::  , son regard plein de douceur me fait totalement fondre  ::  ::  :: et mon caractère toujours positif, me fait espérer qu'elle sera sage  :: (même si au coin de mon cerveau j'espère lire des aventures croustillantes du plat pays  :: )

----------


## sirev59

Régine si tu as encore une petite place , il y a une "longues oreilles" qui te tend les papattes : Tatiana

une petite place pour elle chez toi !!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles !

Je ne reçois plus d'alerte pour Norvège... ni pour Luda !!!! C'est à se taper la tête aux murs jusqu'à production d'étincelles  :: 

F ET F et sa soeur sont venues passer une bonne partie de la journée... et même le début de soirée  ::   Mes pauvres z'amours ont souffert : RIEN ne leur a été épargné entre les z'oreilles et le toilettage ... si les ongles ont échappé : nous n'avions pas le nécessaire pour les traumatiser plus....  ::  

Je ne vous raconte pas la séance massage de Nicole (la soeur de F ET F) sur Chinook... voilà ma centenaire qui fait des cabrioles sur le canapé, qui baîlle d'aise, qui se trémousse sous les caresses.... oh là là !!!!! Des photos plus tard !

Bien sûr, ils ont tous fait leur numéro de charme au point que les deux soeurs *ne veulent pas croire* que Scarlett, Capucine et d'autres soient "accusés" de faire des conneries !!! Bande d'hypocrites va ma meute, ça leur va bien de jouer aux innocents, Scarlett et sa tête de première communiante en tête !!!!!!

Elles les ont trouvés tellement calmes qu'elles ont décidé d'aller se marrer sur le post de Breton où il se passe toujours quelque chose avec son fameux Guen  ::  ::  :: 

Journée géniale avec deux amoureuses des animaux GENIALES  ::  

On attend Luda... covoiturée par Tendresse : Sirev59 viendra au rendez-vous et... les deux soeurs aussi, j'espère !!!!

On a trouvé un nouveau nom pour Luda : nouveau vie, nouveau nom... c'est la devise chez moi  ::

----------


## lili2000

On attend les photos ...
Il y a une date de fixée pour le co-voiturage ?
Elle a été stérilisée ?

----------


## poppo

Alors Régine, ce nouveau nom pour la belle? On peut être dans la confidence? :: 

 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Alors le nouveau nom de Luda serait LOLITA .... il reste le "A" comme rappel de son ancien nom pour qu'elle ne soit pas trop dépaysée !

----------


## poppo

Trop fort! :: Cela me rappelle une chanson: " Je m'appelle Lolita" de Alizee .........cela promet!!! ::  ::

----------


## lorette65

> Régine si tu as encore une petite place , il y a une "longues oreilles" qui te tend les papattes : Tatiana
> 
> une petite place pour elle chez toi !!!!!


Ah ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii ; bonne idée!

----------


## fabi37

Bon j'ai posté un message , je ne le trouve plus ::

----------


## inti

Lolita lui va très bien ! :: 

Attention les filles ce n'est pas la peine de proposer des grandes oreilles à chinooka !

Le prochain viendra surement du sud d'un endroit que Fet F connais parfaitement.
Il suffira de demander l'adresse à Hubert ! :: 

Ce sera dans trèèèèès longtemps quand une petite place sera libre à Waterloo.

on attend avec impatience l'arrivée de Lolita en espérant qu'elle soit sage comme une image  ::

----------


## breton67

et pan sur mon museau en passant , Régine  ::

----------


## F ET F

Coucou "les filles"...
Chez Régine, on ne voit pas le temps passer, l'accueil est toujours des plus chaleureux.
Et que dire de la meute la plus célèbre de rescue si ce n'est qu'elle est parfaite... 
Quelques photos en souvenir de cette agréable journée...

----------


## poppo

Merci F ET F pour ces superbes photos  ::   C'est vrai qu'ils ont l'air sage comme des images - surtout Scarlett  :: -Régine, je suis certaine maintenant que tu inventes toutes ces bétises.... ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Merci F ET F pour ces superbes photos   C'est vrai qu'ils ont l'air sage comme des images - surtout Scarlett -*Régine, je suis certaine maintenant que tu inventes toutes ces bétises*....


Je l'attendais celle-là, j'aurais mis ma main à couper que quelqu'un allait la sortir en voyant l'air de première communiante de ma chère, très chère Scarlett   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Des anges ::  au pays de l'amour, chez une "fée"
Oui, Noel approche...........................Tout est en place .................
Moments d'accalmie ................pour mieux redémarrer LOL

merci pour ce petit reportage  ::

----------


## jaspée

mais oui !! ils sont tous sages comme des images ces toutous... c'est sur qu'a voir leur air de pas y toucher... on pourrait croire que regine nous raconte des histoires... en plus elle récidive avec Lolita... prénom on ne peut plus "plein de promesse !!!" l'air de pas y toucher comme les autres, mais une diablotine en fait !! faut que je me trouve un créneau pour aller visiter le monde enchanté (et enchanteur) de waterloo !!  (il me faudrait un mois de vacance et un camping car !!  ::  pour voir tous ceux à qui j'ai promis ma visite... )
en attendant, merci pour les photos, on s'y croirait !!
 ::

----------


## inti

FetF Merci pour les jolies photos de ces adorables petits anges !

Le doute s'installe effectivement.Et si chinooka se livrait à des diffamations gratuites avec le seul but d'amuser la galerie?  :: 

Affraire à suivre..... :: 

Ils sont adorables ! ::

----------


## breton67

c est vrai que sutout Scarlett avec son air de premiere communiante ne donne pas l impression d etre capable de faire des betises , maissssssssssssssRégine pour avoir le meme genre de ste nitouches au masculin a la maison je ne connais que trop ce dont ils sont capables

----------


## siju

Magnifiques ces photos !!!  ::  mais ... je soupçonne la photographe de les "rendre plus sages" que ce qu'ils sont ! 

Une grosse pensée pour notre Jaspée qui vient de perdre Saxo  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Voici les nouvelles que j'ai reçues ce soir de l'asso.

_"Je viens te donner quelques nouvelles de Luda. Elle a été   stérilisée  vendredi. L'opération s'est bien passée, c'est la suite qui a   été un peu plus  compliquée: elle a perdu beaucoup de sang, ceci   sûrement du au fait qu'elle est  âgée et un peu grasse donc il y a dans   ce cas plus de risque d'hémorragie. Sa FA  l'a donc ramenée tout de   suite chez le véto et maintenant elle va bien. Elle se  repose et se   remet doucement. 

Une visite de contrôle a lieu demain matin. 

La véto a retiré une seule chaîne mammaire, l'autre ne présentant pas   pour  le moment de masses palpables. Si jamais tu voulais envisager une   chirurgie de  la 2ème chaîne mammaire, il faudrait le faire d'ici 3   semaines, et étant donné  l'âge de Luda et la difficulté qu'elle a eu à   se remettre de la 1ère chirurgie,  la véto qui l'a opérée préconise de   la laisser tranquille tant qu'il y a rien à  la palpation. 
 Sinon, il y avait des tumeurs pas très belles sur les ovaires, qui   aurait  pu rapidement dégénérer donc heureusement que ca été fait. Elle a   également une autre petite masse sous la patte avant droit que la    vétérinaire va regarder demain. Je te dirai ce qu'il en est. 

Sa FA nous a fait avoir qu'ils souhaitaient faire le trajet avec elle  jusqu'en Belgique et te l'amener directement."_

Le covoiturage se fera quand la belle sera en état de voyager. Tendresse   s'était proposée spontanément pour le covoiturage, mais Tendresse rien   ne t'empêche de venir avec la FA, au contraire je serai très heureuse  de  te revoir ainsi que Véro, F ET F et Nicole   ::  

Le repas se fera à la bonne franquette dans la véranda et avec la meute   si sage... hum-hum... le nez dans nos assiettes parce que ma salle à   manger est en attente d'un meuble de chez Maman donc impraticable  ::

----------


## siju

En voilà une qui va bien récupérer à Waterloo !!  ::

----------


## teuleu

Il parait qu'à Barcelone on a trouvé des traces de cocaïne dans l'air , il faudrait faire analyser l'air de Waterloo car il  il y a dedans  quelquechose qui rend les humains heureux et qui fait faire des bêtises aux  chiens .
Il faudra bien se rappeler que Luda ne faisait aucune bêtise dans sa famille d'accueil donc si son comportement change en Belgique on pourra  s'interroger sur les causes de ce revirement  ::

----------


## breton67

::  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Teuleu, à Waterloo c'est la moquette  ::   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

> Teuleu, à Waterloo c'est la moquette



 ::  :: 


Jaspee, une bougie brule pour Saxo
 ::

----------


## anniec

Quelle jolie meute de petits "anges"  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Le repas se fera à la bonne franquette dans la véranda et avec la meute   si sage...


Rien de mieux

Bon Lolita se prépare tout doucement petite puce Elle ne sait pas encore ce qui l'attend :: Le bonheur approche

----------


## fabi37

Il sont sages comme des images ::  :: j'adore

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lolita va être aux anges avec toi, mais par contre pour les photos de tes zamours Régine, j'ai pas vu Aladine????? ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Lolita va être aux anges avec toi, mais par contre pour les photos de tes zamours Régine, j'ai pas vu Aladine?????



*
Je me disais la même chose!! Mais ou est passé Aladine ????
*

----------


## Chinooka

Fabi, quand les soeurs sont venues lundi, Aladine est restée planquée dans son studio comme à son habitude quand il y a du monde ! Elle s'est laissé nettoyer les oreilles sans aucune agressivité mais il ne faut pas lui en demander plus !

Luda n'est pas du tout malheureuse pour le moment puisqu'elle est dans une FA qui semble beaucoup l'aimer, au point de faire une longue route pour me l'amener quand sa convalescence sera terminée  ::   La séparation risque d'être dure pour la FA... mais elle sera toujours la bienvenue si elle veut revoir Luda et je lui donnerai des nouvelles régulièrement  ::  

J'admire sincèrement les FA. Pour ma part je ne pourrais pas, je m'attache trop vite ! Le seul qui est venu en transit le temps de trouver une bonne famille est resté jusqu'à la fin d'une longue vie chez moi, 15 jours après son arrivée je n'aurais plus pu m'en séparer tellement il était génial, c'était un croisé Lab/braque   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Les fêtes approchent, vous êtes peut-être en panne d'idées de cadeaux  ::  ? Donc je me permets de vous (re)présenter le  livre  *L'ALPHABET DES OISEAUX* dont je vous avais déjà parlé. N'hésitez pas à le commander, c'est une pure merveille qui fera le bonheur de tous : de tous âges, les petits comme les grands   ::  Certaines ici connaissent déjà le livre  ::  

L'écrivain Eric Holder (dont trois ouvrages ont été portés au cinéma : "Mademoiselle  Chambon" avec Sandrine Kimberlain et Vincent Lindon, "L'homme de chevet" avec Sophie Marceau et   "Bienvenue parmi nous" sorti au cinéma le 13 juin 2012)  a  écrit les textes de cet alphabet  et Nathalie Azemar  (*notre Teuleu*) en a  fait  les  illustrations.

Cette courte  vidéo vous  permettra de vous   faire une   petite idée de l'ouvrage :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgCXuAC9HkA

Les oiseaux de l'alphabet sont : un Araçari, une Buse,  une Chouette, un Dindon, une Echasse (et un Basset Hound), un Faisandeau (et un  oeuf Fabergé), une Grue (et un Origami), un Harfang des neiges (et un  bélouga), des Inséparables (devant le Taj Mahal), un Jaseur (sur un téléphone  ancien), un Kiwi (sur un ballon de rugby), un Lori écarlate, une Mouette (et  une coiffe Bretonne), une Ninoxe rousse (Australienne), un Oiseau mouche (et une  mouche), un Paon (et une danseuse de flaminco avec un éventail), un  Quetzal,  un Rouge-gorge (et un appareil photo), une Sarcelle de bernier, un Troglodyte  (et son spectrogramme),  un Urubu, une Veuve dominicaine, une  Wyandotte, un  Xénique (qui fait des mathématiques), un Yuhina (amoureux d'un poisson, la  quadrature du cercle)  et un Zostérops (dans un crâne de zébu).

On peut  commander L'alphabet des oiseaux sur le site de la librairie  Mollat  *qui expédie dans le monde  entier* http://www.mollat.com/livres/eric-holder-alphabet-des-oiseaux-9782915779165.html et  dans toutes les bonnes librairies.

Si ce livre vous plait n'hésitez pas à en parler  à vos amis !!!

Les quatre  premiers articles publiés dans  la presse :

Sud Ouest Blaye    : http://www.sudouest.fr/2012/07/28/le...81178-3227.php 

Le Mague  : http://www.lemague.net/dyn/spip.php?article8238

Sud Ouest Lesparre  : http://www.sudouest.fr/2012/08/15/li...94876-4720.php

Sud ouest dimanche Queyrac  http://www.sudouest.fr/2012/08/26/le...04134-4608.php

editions-delphine-montalant.com

ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgCXuAC9HkA


 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Editions-Delphine-Montalant/130217080448669

----------


## astings

Merci Régine,
C'est effectivement un beau cadeau.J'ai une amie qui fait partie de la LPO et je suis certaine que ce livre lui plaira .

----------


## Chinooka

::  

Des nouvelles du front : Chinook revit ! Lundi de la semaine dernière, la véto est venue lui refaire la piqûre magique d'antibio (la quatrième depuis juin) et une piqûre d'anabolisant parce que l'appétit commençait sérieusement à être en berne... et la voilà toute ravigotée  ::   Elle est marrante, dès que je vais à la cuisine elle veut me suivre dans l'espoir de recevoir une gamelle mais trois par jour, ça me semble déjà bien  ::   Elle refait des petits tours au jardin toute seule, sinon elle n'y va qu'avec moi, et réinvite Satine au jeu... elle se tient quand même éloignée des trois folles qui traversent la maison comme des ouragans et qui sont trop sauvages pour elle.

Il faut croire qu'elle souffre de quelque chose et que la piqûre miracle la soigne mais de quoi souffrirait-t-elle ??? on ne le sait pas !

Hier, très gros ravitaillement afin de ne pas devoir sortir mardi prochain et devoir laisser Luda seule avec la meute après trois jours. Tout est prêt pour accueillir la belle samedi  ::  

Les photos de Luda qui m'ont fait penser à Norvège au premier coup d'oeil sont celles-ci, au niveau expression :









Je trouve que c'est le même genre de mamie tranquille, enfin... on verra après la cohabitation de Luda et de Scarlett pendant quelques jours, la mamie ne restera peut-être pas aussi tranquille qu'elle en a l'air  ::

----------


## cassie60

ravie pour chinook

----------


## jaspée

super ma belle Rejine !!! c'est vrai qu'on retrouve des expressions chez nos loulous qui nous font tout bizarre !! on croirait, l espace d'un instant retrouver notre cher disparu... Norvège etait une merveille et Luda me fait penser (un peu) à aladine et son p'tit coté très sage... mais effectivement... comment va t elle réagir face à la meute ?? d'ici qu'elle suive le mouvement... y'a pas loin !! (Regarde mon Ty que je pensais etre un pépère tranquille de 12 ans 1/2... il est plus vif que mes razmots !!!  :: )
C'est que du bonheur une nouvelle adoption à Waterloo, une nouvelle tête, de nouvelles bêtises (pardon Régine, mais c'est trop bon de te lire !! on oublie la morosité actuelle et ca fait un bien fou !! )
 ::  et bienvenue à Luda !!

----------


## poppo

Ravie pour Chinook!
Le champagne est déjà au froid pour samedi......vivement les news! ::

----------


## anniec

::

----------


## astings

Je trouve Luda vraiment très belle (la photo où elle est assise est superbe et quel port de tête  :: !!!!) Je sais que tu l'attends impatiemment (et nous aussi car on veut savoir si se sera un démon  ::  déguisé en ange  ::  . Bon OK je  :: 
Bises à toute ta meute.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh revoir la belle Norvège :: 
Oui Luda semble bien calme Espérons que Scarlett ne va pas la dévergonder ::

----------


## Mi

OH !!! "que de mauvaises langues" doit penser Scarlett !
Beaucoup de mois , d'années de bonheur à cette meute dans la "chef" n'est pas la moins bavarde... Suis sûre que comme on dit ici "elle exagère. D'ailleurs, les photos le prouvent, ses poilus sont sages comme des images. :: 
Bisous et caresses ::

----------


## breton67

gros coup de coeur moi également pour Norvège  ::  ::  :: 
mais il est vrai qu elles ont des façons d observer qui se ressemblent 
tout est pret Régine ?, je suis contente pour Chinook ainsi tu seras détendue pour le grand jour

----------


## MARATHONMAN

J-1

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai eu confirmation ce matin, Luda et sa FA arrivent bien demain en début d'après-midi. On annonce une météo dégueu, ce sera chouette pour les présentations dans le jardin  ::   Je les ai prévenus de mettre leur tenue de combat  ::  

Aladine est en chasse, hier elle était toute en foufette avec Chinook...  ::   Chinook qui se demandait ce que la grande fofolle pouvait bien lui vouloir  ::   La belle semble fort déçue parce que personne ne s'intéresse à elle : même le chef du harem, Titi, l'ignore complètement  :: 

Bon, j'ai pas mal de choses à faire ! J'ai intérêt à planquer quelques cassettes vidéo parce que ça risque d'être chaud demain dans la véranda et tout risque de voler avec les fofolles en délire  ::

----------


## jaspée

bon courage ma belle !! je reste à l'écoute du post... impatiente des nouvelles !!! tu penses, une nouvelle venue.... ha !!!!! que du bonheur !!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## breton67

aie aie tenue éboueur éxigée  :: 
quand il vient quelqu un c est également la curée chez moi ! bonjour les pattes sur les vetements 
le seul moment ou je regrette de ne pas arriver a leur inculquer un minimumd éducation ,mais meme si pour les nouveaux arrivants ça passe les anciens loulous se chargent de faire  leur éducation a leur maniere  ::

----------


## astings

vivement demain !!!!!!! ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quel dommage je pars en WE mais je ne tarderai pas à venir lire les histoires des "fofolles en délire"

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Allez plus qu'un dodo.......* ::

----------


## lorette65

Oui, ça va être long!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## astings

::  ::  :: ça y est ,ça y est,ça y est !!!!!!!!!!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## jaspée

alors ??????  ::   ::

----------


## Rousquanne

On est DEMAIN !!! ::

----------


## lorette65

Un peu l'impression d'attendre à la maternité que le petiot arrive  :: 
Allez, des nouvelles stp  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je m'active !!! Je viens de nettoyer le salon et la véranda, changer les couvertures de la meute : j'ai sorti les jolies couvertures rouges de Nowel pour la circonstance  ::   Il me reste à faire : prendre mon bain, nettoyer le jardin, préparer les gamelles pour ce soir, bouger mes cassettes, mettre de l'ordre dans la cuisine... et tout ce que j'oublie !

Ils partaient à 8 h du département 77 et comptaient arriver vers 14 h mais je ne pense pas qu'ils mettront six heures pour la route donc j'ai intérêt à speeder si je ne veux pas accueillir Luda en pyjama !!!

A tout à l'heure !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un peu l'impression d'attendre à la maternité que le petiot arrive 
> Allez, des nouvelles stp



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## lorette65

Et si tu l'accueillais avec un joli pyjama rouge et bonnet du "père Nowel" sur la tête (avec pompom évidemment!)...
Suis certaine que tu ferais fureur dans le quartier ;  :: 
Bon, on attend 14h00 alors  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

En magasin, j'ai trouvé deux petits pyjamas pour Luda qui VA ETRE TRES SAGE(si,si)  elle pourra en prêter un à Scarlett et pour t'amuser avec ta meute et pour avoir chaud s'ils te piquent toute ta couette, je t'en ai trouvé un ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ils peuvent arriver, je suis prête  ::

----------


## lorette65

::

----------


## astings

Bravo (t'as été rapide finalement ,t'es toute belle pour recevoir la beauté  :: ?

----------


## jaspée

> Bravo (t'as été rapide finalement ,t'es toute belle pour recevoir la beauté ?


en espérant que tu le reste jusqu'a l'arrivée de la jolie luda !! d'ici qu'un des éléments de ta meute te remette un peu de bazar pour mettre du piment dans la rencontre..  ::

----------


## astings

t'as raison Jaspée ,il peut s'en passer des choses en 2 heures  :: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Un des tapis propres que j'ai mis dans la véranda est déjà sale.....  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Je voudrais être petite souris pour voir l'effervescence à Watterloo!!*

----------


## jaspée

> *Je voudrais être petite souris pour voir l'effervescence à Watterloo!!*


et moi donc !! je vois d'ici not' rejine, pomponnée des la tête au pied, surveillant d'un oeil noir l'agencement de sa maison, et de l'autre oeil les futurs hypothétiques dégats que pourrait occasionner la meute... qui a l'air de se tenir tranquille pour le moment...  ::   mais pour mieux se défouler pour acceuillir la tite nouvelle !!
 ::

----------


## lorette65

> *Je voudrais être petite souris pour voir l'effervescence à Watterloo!!*


Oh oui, moi aussi  :: 

Tendresse ; tu peux changer ta bannière!! La belle Caro est adoptée aussi  ::

----------


## poppo

Regine doit serrer Lolita dans ses bras là....... ::

----------


## lorette65

OUI!!!! Il est 15h00!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh là là, les photos à venir ; quel bonheur  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Tout se passe bien  ::  C'est une très gentille petite mémère, très équilibrée, pas effarouchée par la meute, qui m'a déjà fait des câlins et des bisous, qui apprécie déjà un des gros coussins et... le canapé où je l'ai retrouvée le temps d'aller reconduire sa FA à sa voiture il y a 1/2 heure  ::  

Elle attend sa FA d'un air un peu résigné mais sans inquiétude et vient de reprendre possession du coussin.

Le jeune homme (hyper sympa et... très beau garçon   ::  ) est venu seul, sa femme avait du boulot mais surtout elle n'a pas eu le coeur d'accompagner Luda jusqu'ici, il m'a dit que ça avait été les larmes lors des adieux... Mais il l'a déjà rassurée plusieurs fois par téléphone et je lui ai dit qu'ils seraient toujours les bienvenus quand ils sont de passage en Belgique.

Cette FA est une fondue des animaux en tout genre et recueille tous ceux qui sont en détresse (chiens, chats, oiseaux, tortues, etc.), encore pire que moi je crois  ::   Un vrai bonheur de voir des jeunes aussi impliqués : à mettre sous globe  ::  

Luda est plus petite que je ne le pensais (c'est la plus petite de la meute) et surtout très très très rondelette  ::   Elle doit perdre du poids mais on ira très progressivement pour ne pas la frustrer ! Elle sait déjà où se trouve la meilleure pièce de la maison.... j'ai nommé la cuisine : elle semble prête à faire une fixette pour y aller  ::  

Je dois réduire les photos ensuite je les mettrai, un peu de patience Mesdames   ::

----------


## breton67

::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pfffff ! Même pas peur  ::  





Avec ma nouvelle môman  ::  





Ni vu ni connu, je me console comme je peux du départ de mon pôpa FA en prenant possession du canapé   ::  





Salle d'attente chez le dentiste...  ::

----------


## lorette65

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, ce bonheur!!!!!
Et en prime, t'as eu un M. FA beau garçon (petite veinarde  :: )
 ;oui, dur dur de les laisser partir quand on est FA ; pensée pour ce ptit jeune couple gaga des animaux  ::  ; ça c'est cool!!!!
Dis-moi, elle a pas du tout l'air effarouchée la ptite mère (un peu ronde oui mais bon...)
T'as une sacrée troupe maintenant  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Nous voila comblées.
Des photos   avec Lolita, j'adore la meute accompagnant la nouvelle arrrivée.
Et la belle tranquille sur son knp.
Elles sont vraiment super tes louloutes.
Et bien sur la coquine d'Aladine surement au fond de son studio....
Je crois que tu n'es pas déçue, tu vas en avoir des calins et des bisous.
Un peu" rondelette" mais vaut mieux faire envie que pitié.*

----------


## Chinooka

En fait, elle est très rondelette... les photos ne rendent pas la réalité... par contre pour moi oui, y'a pas de justice  ::  

J'avais directement envoyé les premières photos à D. (la jeune femme de la FA), elle est contente de voir que ça se passe bien mais elle en a gros sur le coeur, ils étaient très attachés à la belle et ont eu mal à la laisser partir... c'est un vrai sacerdoce que d'être FA, je ne pourrais pas !!! T. m'a dit que s'il y avait le moindre problème, ils la récupèreraient : je lui ai répondu qu'il n'y aurait qu'un gros problème de santé pour moi pour qu'elle reparte d'ici  ::   Mais c'est rassurant de savoir qu'elle retrouverait sa FA au cas où !

----------


## astings

J'adore les photos et particulièrement celle ou elle te regarde déjà avec des yeux d'amour  :: . A la voir comme ça, je crois bien que ce sera la seule "sage" de la troupe sauf évidemment si elle se laisse "éduquer" par ses nouveaux frères et soeurs  ::  mais elle a un regard si doux qu'on se dit "non, c'est pas possible ,elle va rester sage ".

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Quelle belle meute. Régine vraiment je t'admire. Le bonheur d'avoir cette petite mamy. Elle ne semble pas plus peureuse que ça avec cette équipée qui la suit partout. 

Super d'avoir de bonne nouvelle, en ce moment je suis demandeuse de telles photos (j'en peu plus de toutes les horreurs qui passe sur FB)

tu fera des bisous à LUDA la Belle.  ::

----------


## r'is27

Très belle mamie cette petite, bravo régine pour cette nouvelle adoption.

En tout cas la jeune femme (fa) a eu de la chance de récuperer le beau jeune homme car régine aurait pu l'adopter lui aussi, je suis sûre qu'elle en est capable la coquine  ::

----------


## poppo

Elle est superbe la nouvelle petite "belge"  ::  et effectivement a l'air tout à fait à l'aise... :: Sage aussi mais ça faut voir avec le temps.....rappelez vous Aladine, elle a mis du temps mais je crois qu'elle se rattrape vitesse grand V  :: 

Merci de nous faire partager ton bonheur Régine, comme dit Roli,cela fait du bien!
 ::

----------


## jaspée

> En tout cas la jeune femme (fa) a eu de la chance de récuperer le beau jeune homme car régine aurait pu l'adopter lui aussi, je suis sûre qu'elle en est capable la coquine


faut dire que pour bricoler... l'aurait peut etre fait l'affaire ??  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ah ça oui, j'aurais bien adopté le FA de Luda dans la foulée  ::   Mais je suis un peu trop vieille pour lui  ::  

Finalement, Luda va garder son nom. T. de la FA n'aime pas Lolita parce que ça fait trop demoiselle de cabaret ou de petite vertu   ::   Il avait vraiment l'air désolé donc on va laisser à la belle le nom que la FA lui a donné. J'avoue qu'en prononçant Louda, je m'y suis habituée. Il m'a expliqué qu'un personnage du film "le labyrinthe" s'appelle Ludo donc ils ont changé en Luda. Ils ont tellement bien pris soin de Luda que je peux leur faire ce petit plaisir  ::  

Elle restera sage... en principe ! Ils ont une diablesse dans le genre de Scarlett, Luda n'a jamais pris exemple sur la diablesse  ::    Après lui avoir parlé des exploits de ladite Scarlett, il était étonné qu'elle n'ait pas encore bouffé toutes mes cassettes vidéo  ::  (d'ailleurs le nombre de cassettes l'a impressionné  ::  ) parce que la leur l'aurait fait : donc il y a toujours pire que chez soi, ça console un peu  ::  

Tout le monde digère et roupille, Luda n'est pas bien grande mais elle occupe presque tout le canapé  ::

----------


## breton67

pour ma part je suis ^pliée devant la photo ou la petite nouvelle a toute la meute aux fesses  :: 
mais comme Asting celle ou la petite mamie te regarde avec des yeux , mais alors tant de confiance cette photo là  ::

----------


## cassie60

super les nouvelles et les photos ::  :: 
 :: merci pour cette adoption quel plaisir de voir des poilus heureux
bizzzzzzzzzz

----------


## linda014

Rhoo tite puce, elle est toute jolie et a pas l'air trop perturbée  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Plaisir, et bonheur de voir et savoir toute la (nouvelle) histoire....    
Pour le prénom, tu as raison, CHINNOOKA, mais ta cuisine gastronomique réputée et un "r" malencontreux parmi les consonnes.... donnerait .....
lou (r) da   !!!!!!
Horreur !!!!!!!        humour noir_....  :: )

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Que du bonheur La SAGESSE s'installe :: 
Tu vas pouvoir d'autant plus apprécié Elle a l'air d'être à l'aise la miss et toute mignonne

----------


## Daysie433

bravo chinooka pour l'adoption de LUDA elle est vraiment très belle  :: 

pardon pour le HS mais si quelqu'un connait des assos pour cette petite 

http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/393959731.htm?ca=20_k

----------


## Chinooka

Un peu en vitesse parce que je dois dégager la salle à manger : le déménagement des meubles de Maman se fait demain et un assez gros meuble vient chez moi. Je ne sais pas comment ils vont le rentrer ? par la porte ? par la fenêtre ? La place est libre pour le meuble mais ils doivent pouvoir manoeuvrer. Ce matin il neigeait à gros flocons, le jardin était tout blanc mais à midi ça avait déjà bien fondu. Ensuite re-gros flocons mais ça fond assez vite... ça va être gai demain pour le déménagement  ::  

La petite Luda est un amour  ::  Comme je laisse la porte de la véranda ouverte toute la nuit, T. m'avait demandé de l'enfermer la nuit pour qu'elle n'essaie pas de le retrouver en creusant sous la clôture du jardin (j'ai du béton en bas mais vaut mieux être prudente) donc je l'ai mise dans la salle à manger avec un panier et un gros coussin : aucune plainte, aucun gémissement, aucun aboiement  ::  Elle est parfaite !!! Mais très gourmande... elle n'est pas ronde pour rien ! elle est venue mendier pendant que je mangeais un bout hier soir : j'ai résisté sinon j'aurai toute une cour des miracles autour de moi à chaque repas  ::    Quand j'arrive près d'elle, elle joue du tam-tam en battant de la queue, c'est vraiment une nature heureuse ! Elle s'installe ici ou là comme si elle était à la maison depuis toujours, elle mange ses gamelles sans rechigner ( :: ), elle semble contente avec tout ! Elle va faire son petit tour avec les autres (tout à l'heure c'était avec Capucine) puis elle revient... elle n'aime pas trop la météo actuelle et préfère être au chaud  ::  

J'ai descendu un panier en tissu que j'avais acheté à l'époque chez Zoo+... c'est là que je suis contente d'acheter en gros  ::   et j'ai mis un nouveau coussin : elle sera bien installée pour la nuit et les autres ne prendront plus l'air de  ::  parce qu'il manque un panier au salon.

Jusqu'à présent l'intégration dans la meute est parfaite, il est vrai qu'elle n'embête personne et est discrète tout en acceptant volontiers que les autres viennent près d'elle pour lui sentir le nez, comme Aladine tout à l'heure  ::  

Elle a une cicatrice énorme qui commence entre les pattes avant jusqu'en bas... la pauvre, elle a dû déguster  ::   C'est bien refermé mais tout à l'heure elle commençait à lécher la cicatrice : j'ai dit non, elle a arrêté puis a recommencé. C'est à surveiller, il ne s'agirait pas qu'elle aille rouvrir tout ça ! A votre avis, y a-t-il un risque si c'est bien refermé ? Elle fait des bruits de petit cochon... si si  ::   Je pense que c'est son surpoids qui fait ça, de toute manière ma véto verra tout ça quand elle vient pour Chinook.

T. vient de m'appeler pour savoir si tout se passait bien ! Ils sont vraiment très attachés à elle et viendront la voir au printemps ou en été. Avec eux l'asso a une FA en or, à mettre sous globe !!! Il était reparti avec du chocolat et autres spécialités belges.... il m'a dit qu'ils avaient déjà presque tout mangé  ::   Il m'a envoyé une vidéo faite chez eux, c'est qu'elle galope vite la mamie  ::  Il va aussi m'envoyer une vidéo avec la rencontre avec ma meute, j'ai hâte de voir ça !!!

----------


## Chinooka

> bravo chinooka pour l'adoption de LUDA elle est vraiment très belle 
> 
> pardon pour le HS mais si quelqu'un connait des assos pour cette petite 
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/393959731.htm?ca=20_k


Oh le magnifique bébé  ::  Allez les amatrices de longues oreilles  ::   Pour moi elle est trop jeune... les mamies c'est plus calme et beaucoup plus reposant  ::  

Daysie, tu ne peux pas contacter le monsieur et demander qu'il la mette sur Rescue ou lui demander si tu peux la mettre sur Rescue ? Elle aura plus de chance de bien tomber et pas entre les mains d'un chasseur... parce que ça craint...

----------


## linda014

> bravo chinooka pour l'adoption de LUDA elle est vraiment très belle 
> 
> pardon pour le HS mais si quelqu'un connait des assos pour cette petite 
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/393959731.htm?ca=20_k



tu connais le  motif d'abandon Daysie ?? Elle va alerter les chasseurs cette petite puce ... 

Elle a l'air bien dans son canapé c'est curieux qu'ils la donnent ...

----------


## Daysie433

> tu connais le  motif d'abandon Daysie ?? Elle va alerter les chasseurs cette petite puce ... 
> 
> Elle a l'air bien dans son canapé c'est curieux qu'ils la donnent ...



non je ne sais rien de plus, le lien m'a été envoyé par breton67, je crains aussi les chasseurs pour cette petite puce si jolie  ::  de plus je ne peux pas la diffuser sur "adoptez un caniche" qui est réservé aux petites tailles..........je veux bien demander au Mr qui a mis l'annonce mais pour la diffuser sur Rescue il faut qu'elle soit identifiée

voici la copie du mail que je viens de lui envoyer :




> bonjour,
> 
> 
> on m'a transmis votre annonce pour votre petite chienne de 10 mois
> 
> 
> souhaiteriez vous que je la diffuse sur Rescue qui est un grand forum d'adoptions ??
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Chinooka

Elle est pucée et vaccinée, c'est déjà ça. C'est peut-être quelqu'un qui fait de la reproduction et qui n'a pas réussi à la vendre ? Sur la photo, elle est carrément installée sur le monsieur !

----------


## lili2000

Des nouvelles de Luda ? et du déménagement ?777
J'espère que tout ce passe bien ...  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Luda est toujours un ange, mon Dieu qu'elle est facile à vivre : un vrai bonheur  ::  

Petits défauts : extrêmement gourmande, elle mendie quand je mange mais sans être embêtante : elle reste assise à côté de moi; très têtue... elle ne veut pas trop sortir donc elle se fait lourde, très lourde quand je la traîne par le collier vers la sortie  ::   Par contre dès que je me dirige vers la cuisine, elle va très très vite pour essayer de passer  ::  

Avouez que c'est bien peu de chose à côté de toutes ses qualités  ::  

Le soir, elle me suit sans rechigner dans la salle à manger où elle a son gros dodo bien douillet : elle se couche et ne bouge plus jusqu'à ce que je me lève, je ne l'entends pas. Elle aime beaucoup ses gamelles, là elle ne se fait pas prier  ::   Le soir elle mange dans le salon (toutes portes fermées, ils sont tous cloisonnés pour éviter les disputes) et le matin dans la salle à manger au saut du lit. Elle vient chercher des câlins et joue du tam-tam dès que je m'approche d'elle, c'est vraiment une heureuse nature, je comprends pourquoi sa FA était tellement attachée à elle   ::  

Le déménagement a eu lieu hier, je ne m'en suis pas mêlée comme depuis le début où Maman a très mal pris que j'aie jeté des provisions périmées mais encore comestibles selon elle... elle m'en veut toujours ! Elle n'a pas du tout le moral entre la maison de Waterloo qui n'est pas encore habitable avec le nombre incroyable de caisses (elle n'a rien trié...) et l'autre maison où c'est la désolation. Heureusement je peux toujours compter sur Pierre et Nouch qui vont commencer à vider les caisses et remettre tout dans les armoires, ce sont de vraies perles eux aussi  ::   Il y a encore beaucoup à déménager dans l'autre maison... mais Waterloo est full !!! Elle voulait venir habiter à Waterloo mais il aurait fallu le faire il y a 20/25 ans comme je le lui disais, ce qu'elle ne voulait pas faire à l'époque. A son âge, c'est trop lourd un tel déménagement et elle est épuisée, elle dit qu'elle a pris 10 ans... Ca ira mieux quand son petit nid sera reconstitué à Waterloo et surtout je pourrai beaucoup plus facilement faire un saut chez elle sans perdre de temps sur la route et lui faire ses courses lourdes le mardi.

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que les travaux dans la rue vont bientôt arriver au niveau de sa rue, habitant tout au début de sa rue elle va bien profiter du bruit, de la poussière et de la crasse...

Maintenant il va falloir qu'elle se repose sérieusement, quand elle sera moins fatiguée je pense que son moral sera meilleur.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Hi hi, ta description de Luda me fait penser à Livia (la grande sur mon avatar). Le chien le moins sportif de la terre, sauf quand j'ouvre le frigo !!! Je ne sais pas si elle a une ouïe exceptionnelle ou un 6ème sens, mais même si elle est dans le jardin elle sait quand j'ouvre le frigo...
En tout cas ta belle est une crème, aucun souci d'adaptation, je dois dire que j'ai eu la même chance 3 fois...

Pour ta mère, les personnes âgées ont du mal avec les changements, une fois sa stabilité retrouvée le moral devrait remonter....

----------


## Chinooka

Pour les sorties, je pense que c'est la météo qui la refroidit parce que sur la petite vidéo que j'ai reçue de T., elle galopait les oreilles au vent, je n'aurais jamais cru qu'elle puisse courir aussi vite à son âge mais surtout avec son poids ! Par contre au chaud dans la cuisine, je crois qu'elle pourrait y passer sa vie  ::  Comme Livia, elle a aussi une excellente ouïe quand je m'installe pour manger un bout, même si elle dort profondément  ::

----------


## cassie60

pour la cuisine teo reagit de la meme façon que luda il est gourmand et tetu ::  les seuls defauts que je lui connaisse depuis son adoption il y a 2 ans1/2 Que du bonheur les adoptions de seniors
Pour ta maman un déménagement est toujours une epreuve , elle doit laisser des souvenirs pas facile
je comprends qu elle doit etre fatiguée IL faudra qu elle se repose ,son rangement elle le fera petit à petit 

 ::  à toi regine à te maman sans oublier  ta meute

----------


## astings

OH oui les seniors sont géniaux.Mon Lewis qui passe sa vie dans le bureau car il dort 22 h sur 24 (vu son très grand age)arrive en trottinant en crabe dés "qu'il entend"le frigo ou la porte de la buanderie (endroit ou se trouve leur nourriture)alors qu'il est presque aveugle et sourd comme un pot .Comment fait il ?Aurait il des éclairs de génie ?  ::  

Je comprends que ta maman soit déboussolée mais dès qu'elle aura pris ses maques dans son nid douillet, elle retrouvera tout son entrain .
Grosses papouilles à ta meute

----------


## jaspée

je vois qu'on a tout le meme chien sous des aspects différents... ahh ! le doux bruit de la porte du frigo... miam miam... et le doux bruit de la porte du cellier... promenade... par contre, quand on dit : "douche" !!!! c'est bizarre , y'a plus personne !!  ::

----------


## poppo

Les filles petite parenthèse.....est ce que vous avez des alertes sur Rescue? Depuis 2 jours je n'ai plus aucune alerte sur aucun des posts que je suis... :: 

Ravie que tu as trouvé une perle avec Luda Régine, il n'y a plus qu'a espérer que c'est elle qui déteindra sur les autres et non le contraire :: 

Ta maman retrouvera le moral quand elle réalisera la chance qu'elle a de t'avoir tout près.....beaucoup plus rassurant pour elle comme pour toi!  ::

----------


## jaspée

> Les filles petite parenthèse.....est ce que vous avez des alertes sur Rescue? Depuis 2 jours je n'ai plus aucune alerte sur aucun des posts que je suis...


idem ! beaucoup de mal à me connecter hier et 0 alertes ce jour, ca rédémarre juste maintenant !!

----------


## cassie60

idem pour moi connexion difficile

----------


## astings

idem jusqu'à maintenant

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Un peu de douceur va te reposer Chinooka ::

----------


## breton67

ah les bruits de portes ........on en ferait un livre 
bizarre mes loulous également il n y en a qu une qui les fait fuir aussi celle de la salle de bain 
 :: comme en ce moment ils rentrent crottés jusqu aux yeux les trois derniers passent a la douche tous les matins , faudrait voir leurs bouilles :de vrais condamnés a mort  ::  :: 
Régine je suis vraiment heureuse pour toi Luda a vraiment l air d ete une gentille fifille  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Comment va la "petite" famille Chinooka? 
Pas de bêtises a nous raconter? :: 

 ::

----------


## jaspée

la meute serait elle devenue exemplaire ??? je parie que Luda les a tous mis au pas !! ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> la meute serait elle devenue exemplaire ??? je parie que Luda les a tous mis au pas !!


Ben voilà, rien à raconter, je vous l'avais bien dit qu'elle serait sage comme une image   ::  

Jusqu'à vendredi, mamie faisait de la résistance : pas envie d'aller se mouiller les papattes et le bidon dans le jardin. Maintenant elle commence à y aller d'elle-même et oppose beaucoup moins de résistance. Elle n'aime pas quand je vais dans la cuisine sans elle et lance un bref aboiement de désapprobation totale si je mets trop de temps à faire les gamelles... non mais !  ::   Elle aime tout ce que je lui donne, ce soir elle a testé le poisson : elle aime; la banane : elle aime; les oeufs : elle aime; le p'tit suisse : elle aime et ainsi de suite... il n'y a rien de ce qui se mange qu'elle refuse 

Je me dirige un peu au pif pour son régime : je ne veux pas l'affamer mais il faut qu'elle perde du poids parce qu'elle ronronne très fort quand elle respire et quand elle dort, son (gros) surpoids n'est certainement pas bon pour elle. Je lui donne les mêmes proportions qu'à Capucine et Scarlett mais j'ai supprimé le riz en donnant plus de haricots, on verra si d'ici un mois ça porte ses fruits.

L'intégration à la meute se passe à merveille, dès le début c'était comme si Luda avait toujours été là ! Une qui m'étonne fortement, c'est Aladine : elle rapplique dès que je fais un câlin à Luda pour en avoir un aussi...  ::   Pour la petite, c'est devenu un fait établi qu'elle passe la nuit dans la salle à manger : elle y va d'elle-même dès que je me prépare à aller dormir, pas besoin de la pousser !

C'est vraiment une adorable petite mamie très facile à vivre et en plus, elle est toujours de bonne humeur  ::

----------


## breton67

je cherche de quoi me remonter le moral pour eviter de trop penser et là Régine c est du pain benit ton post 
ele a vraiment l air d etre adorable une Guen au féminin attention 
gros calins a toute la meute

----------


## cassie60

des tres bonnes nouvellles merci à toi regine
caresses à ta meute
 bizzzzzzzzz

----------


## Chinooka

Mamie commence à se dévergonder.........  ::  

Quant à Aladine, dans le genre fofolle elle commence à surpasser les deux autres........  ::  

Des détails demain  ::

----------


## astings

Bravo Mamie :: . Vite Régine, on veut des détails ça va être long jusqu'à demain  ::

----------


## linda014

Se dévergonder en s'émancipiant ou en devenant un brin filoute  ::

----------


## jaspée

> Bravo Mamie. Vite Régine, on veut des détails ça va être long jusqu'à demain


+1

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oui on veut des détails et si possible en photo !

----------


## Chinooka

Mamie commence à défendre son territoire, hier elle a aboyé deux fois sur ma gentille voisine et deux fois sans raison  ::  Maintenant Mamie rouspète (et pas en silence) quand je pars à la cuisine sans elle  ::  

Je cherche toujours le chien de chasse chez Mamie  ::   et cet après-midi, je la vois au jardin sur le sentier de la guerre : il y avait un oiseau plus loin et Mamie était à l'arrêt, avançant comme un braque le ferait devant un perdreau... Si si, Mamie a dû avoir un ancêtre chien de chasse  ::   Elle est bien en forme et court vite !

Aladine de son côté devient complètement fofolle : c'est elle qui provoque Capucine et Scarlett au jeu, de préférence sur mon grabat où on fait du trampoline avec beaucoup d'enthousiasme... j'aimerais les filmer mais Aladine n'aime pas l'appareil ! Le repos des guerrières :

----------


## linda014

Elle a un sacré regard de filoute moi je dis  ::

----------


## Rousquanne

> +1


+1
 ::

----------


## astings

Oui, fini son air d'ange apeuré  ::

----------


## lorette65

Quelle équipe!!! ça fait tellement plaisir à regarder  ::

----------


## vmmiss

aladine  ::  j'aime trop sa bouille, et la mamie craquante, un bonheur de les voir comme ça  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

les "3 drôles de Dames" ::

----------


## poppo

> les "3 drôles de Dames"



ET BIENTÔT 4.....JE LE SENS!!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> ET BIENTÔT 4.....JE LE SENS!!!


Je le crois aussi...  ::  Je ne sais pas ce que je leur fais, il doit y avoir un nuage de folie qui plane en permanence au-dessus de Waterloo   ::

----------


## poppo

Non, c'est plutôt un nuage d'amour et de pur bonheur! :: 
Aladine est transformé!!!!!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu adoptes à nouveau Chinooka?????????????

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Je le crois aussi...  Je ne sais pas ce que je leur fais, il doit y avoir un nuage de folie qui plane en permanence au-dessus de Waterloo


Comment ça bientôt 4 ? Là tu piques notre curiosité....

----------


## poppo

Mais non les filles ,quand je dis 4 c'est les 3 drôles de Dames + Luda!!!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Zet bêtes vous..... ::  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Mais non les filles ,quand je dis 4 c'est les 3 drôles de Dames + Luda!!! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Zet bêtes vous.....


Bah, qui sait hein. Il y aura d'autres grandes oreilles à sauver.....

----------


## Chinooka

Oui oui, Poppo a raison : c'est Luda qui est en passe d'être la quatrième drôle de dame  ::  

Quand Capucine fait la sotte au jardin en faisant ses longueurs, elle fait un bruit du genre : rrrraaa rrrraaa rrrraaa (difficile à reproduire par écrit  ::  ). Avant-hier, j'entends ce bruit : c'était Luda qui avait découvert une baballe et qui jouait toute seule ! Je vous jure qu'on ne lui donne pas 12 ans quand on la voit courir, je m'attendais à accueillir une petite chose fragile après son opération de chaîne mammaire mais pas du tout, c'est une mamie très vive !!!

----------


## anniec

> Mais non les filles ,quand je dis 4 c'est les 3 drôles de Dames + Luda!!!


Mais non, c'est un ANGE.. Enfin, pour l'instant  ::

----------


## astings

On a plus qu'à attendre pour savoir si elle reste un ange  ::  et reste zen  ::  ou si elle se laisse dévergonder  ::

----------


## breton67

rien de tel que ton post Régine, pour sourire  :: 
 je crois que l on saura bientot si

----------


## Chinooka

Le petit véto près de chez moi est venu en urgence pour Chinook en début d'après-midi : elle a de la température et était toute patraque + plus du tout d'appétit : hier elle a grignoté, ce matin elle n'a rien mangé. Il lui a fait trois injections (dont la piqûre miracle d'antibio), elle n'a pas encore récupéré. Quant à Satine, j'avais remarqué qu'elle avait du mal à faire ses crottes, elle faisait le dos rond en grommelant : elle a une hernie périnéale : huile de paraffine en espérant décoincer tout ça sinon il faudra l'opérer...

Luda est tombée amoureuse du véto  ::   Au point de l'empêcher de soigner les deux grisettes !

Maman et Pierre sont passés... Il y a eu maldonne : au lieu de transférer la ligne de son téléphone et de sa télé à Waterloo, ils ont carrément tout coupé... évidemment un samedi il n'y a pas grand-chose à faire, on espère que tout pourra être rétabli lundi  ::  

Maman n'était pas précisément de bonne humeur et elle est fort fatiguée. Elle a de suite repéré Luda en me demandant "qu'est-ce que c'est ça ?"... "ben une vieille mamie qui a été opérée d"une chaîne mammaire...", elle m'a dit "donc ça t'en fait un de plus ???" : ça n'a pas vraiment amélioré son humeur  ::   Mais Luda est allée lui faire un câlin et Maman l'a caressée donc le courant est passé  ::  

J'espère que les injections vont vite agir pour Chinook parce qu'elle n'est toujours pas brillante en cette fin d'après-midi et n'a toujours pas voulu manger   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

oui on espère pour Chinook ::

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

j'espère que tout va rentrer dans l'ordre dans la soirée. Bisous Régine et plein de papouille à ta tribu  ::

----------


## jaspée

pauvre petite chinoock... j'espère qu'elle va vite se remettre la doudouce ! plein de papouilles à toute la troupe
dommage que luda n'ai pas pu kidnapper le véto, tu l'aurais mis au frais pour l'avoir sous la main !! c'est une sacrée charmeuse cette louloutte...  ::

----------


## astings

J'espère que c'est une baisse de forme passagère .

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'espère que ce n'est rien de grave pour Chinook. Ah quand on a plusieurs animaux (j'en ai 8) il y a toujours quelqu'un qui a quelque chose. Au moins Luda a un faible pour le véto, ça aide.
Bon courage en espérant que tout va vite rentrer dans l'ordre.

----------


## Daysie433

caresses à la gentille chinook  ::  dur dur de les voir vieillir  ::

----------


## siju

Rétablis-toi vite petite Chinook !! Môman a besoin que tu sois en forme  :: 
Pour ta maman Régine, c'est normal que l'humeur ne soit pas au beau fixe, c'est une fameuse aventure pour une personne de son âge et la fatigue n'arrange rien !

----------


## lili2000

Courage, j'espère que cela ira mieux demain ... ::

----------


## breton67

:: mais cela ne finira donc pas , on passe du rire au larmes 
courage Régine a son age on récupere plus difficilement , vivement de bonnes nouvelles demaion ; quand a Satine j éspere que la paraffine fera effet
 gros bisous Régine et courage

----------


## Chinooka

Ce n'est toujours pas très brillant. Chinook n'a mangé qu'une partie de sa gamelle et à l'instant, elle a mangé un petit bout de saucisse avec un médicament et laissé le deuxième. Depuis hier je dois l'aider à monter sur son fauteuil. On verra demain si les injections d'hier agissent enfin, le petit véto doit la revoir. On lui fera une prise de sang parce qu'elle boit énormément, j'avais associé ce fait au Rimad*l (que j'avais donc arrêté et remplacé par un médicament homéo) mais mes deux vétos n'ont jamais entendu parler de cette cause à effet avec ce médicament. Ses reins se seraient-ils détériorés subitement à cause de l'âge ??? sa dernière prise de sang en automne était pourtant parfaite.

----------


## cassie60

je croise les doigts pour chinook
une pensée amicale Regine ::

----------


## astings

je souhaite que tout rentre dans l'ordre pour ta trés chère chinooka, avec toute mon affection

----------


## jaspée

je croise très fort les papattes aussi !! courage ma douce, papouille à la belle !

----------


## siju

> je croise très fort les papattes aussi !! courage ma douce, papouille à la belle !


+ 1 ici aussi tout le monde a les papattes croisées 
Gros bisous Régine et plein de câlins à toute la meute

----------


## breton67

doigts et patounes croisées Régine

----------


## r'is27

Une pensée pour la belle Chinook en espérant que demain tout soit rentré dans l'ordre.

Bisous à toi et gros calins à la meute

----------


## Wilo

pattounes croisées aussi

----------


## lorette65

je croise aussi régine  ::  à toi et tes poilus "longues oreilles"

----------


## anniec

Tout mon soutien pour Chinook par la pensée, Régine  ::

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Courage Régine.  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce matin Chinook n'a pas eu de gamelle en prévision de la prise de sang : elle geignait parce qu'elle avait envie de manger !

Le petit véto est venu en fin de matinée, il lui a refait une injection d'anti-inflammatoire. Je lui ai dit que je commençais très sérieusement à me demander si je ne faisais pas d'acharnement thérapeutique parce que l'arrière-train a de plus en plus de mal à tenir (c'est terrible...), il m'a dit qu'on verrait d'ici quatre/cinq jours comment elle réagissait à la deuxième injection d'anti-inflammatoire et aussi en fonction des résultats de la prise de sang. Si elle ne réagit pas bien à l'anti-inflammatoire ou si la prise de sang n'est pas bonne, on la laissera s'envoler et rejoindre Igloo  ::   Je me sens déjà très mal rien que d'y penser même si je sais que ça devra bien arriver dans un avenir pas très lointain...  ::

----------


## astings

Je comprends ton mal être Régine ,c'est très difficile de prendre cette décision ,je pense bien à toi et à ta chinooka adorée.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh j'espère que tu ne devras pas prendre cette décision, mais parfois c'est le dernier geste d'amour à leur donner. Je viens de passer par là avec mon vieux chat Cassius qui s'en est allé à près de 19 ans. Je te souhaite que l'état de Chinook s'améliore et que cette décision ne soit pas à prendre tout de suite.
Courage.

----------


## Chinooka

Triste pour Cassius, on se dit que c'est dans la norme des choses quand ils sont fort âgés mais on a d'autant plus de souvenirs avec eux ! Mais jeunes ou vieux, c'est toujours un déchirement même s'ils partent rapidement après l'adoption, on s'attache tellement vite à eux  ::  

Quant à Satine, les choses sont rentrées dans l'ordre, l'huile de paraffine a vite et bien agi. Mais ma véto à qui j'ai téléphoné après la visite du petit véto me dit que ça doit s'opérer donc je maintiens une surveillance attentive.

Satine fête ses 11 ans aujourd'hui  ::   elle est à la maison depuis 8 ans 1/2, j'ai l'impression qu'elle est arrivée hier !

Pour la stérilisation d'Aladine, ma véto qui la connaît bien comprend parfaitement que ce soit le petit véto qui la fasse, elle ne se voit pas transporter la belle tranquillisée chez moi ! Le petit véto, ça ne lui fait pas peur : il est jeune et un fort gaillard ! J'ai bien rassuré ma véto, je ne l'abandonne pas pour l'autre ! Le petit véto ne part pas pour les fêtes, sa femme a accouché le 2 décembre donc le bébé est trop petit pour bouger, ça me rassure !!! Depuis la fin douloureuse d'Igloo, je suis beaucoup plus tranquille d'avoir deux vétos compétents et sympas plutôt que de devoir faire appel à un véto de garde que je n'ai jamais vu !

Par contre, pour le départ de Chinook quand ce sera le moment, ce sera ma véto qui le fera parce qu'elle connaît ma petite grisette depuis fort longtemps.

Il est temps d'allumer la jolie bougie "guérison" de Breton !!!

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Il est temps d'allumer la jolie bougie "guérison" de Breton !!!


*Je pense bien à toi Régine*. ::

----------


## breton67

Régine si ça pouvait aider j allumerais toutes les bougies de la maison 
Le deces d Igloo est trop proche encore , les larmes ne sont pas sèches alors je prie pour que ta puce ait un grand sursis 
mais cette souffrance quand l un de nos petits essaye de se lever ....., on a le coeur qui cogne come un fou 
pour Pollen  des fois j en oubliais de respirer et pauvre de lui certaines fois je l appellais rien que pour voir , pour y croire encore un peu 
tu as raison on s attache de suite , au premier bobo du nouveau on panique et on se rends compte que celui là aussi nous a déja bouffé le coeur 
le temps nous coule entre les doigts vitesse grand v 
qu est ce que 8 ans dans une vie? 
8 fois Noel ,
 8/ fois un anniversaire 

 8 fois un départ en vacances et déja le temps des adieux 
c est trop court beaucoup trop
bien sur et c est horrible d autres ont encore beaucoup  moins de temps 
, mais cela ne console pas 
et zut Régine je suis désolée question moral ce n est pas la gloire chez moi mais on va y croire a toute ta meute sous le sapin et la photo  sera si belle

----------


## siju

Décidément, c'est la série ! Je rentre de chez le véto, j'y ai laissé ma 3 patounes, ma chattounette d'au moins 17 ans et demi (je l'ai trouvée en 1995 et ce n'était plus un chaton). Le véto va la mettre sous perf jusqu'à vendredi,  les reins sont très abimés a-t-il dit  ::  alors le moral n'est évidemment pas au beau fixe non plus !

----------


## Daysie433

oh la la quelle sale année 2012 pour tous nos petits, courage  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Courage à toi aussi Siju et donne-nous des nouvelles  ::  

J'ai hâte d'avoir le coup de fil du véto pour la prise de sang, je m'inquiète peut-être pour rien... enfin, façon de parler !!! Chinook semble avoir faim et elle a de nouveau l'oeil plus vif. La décision serait plus facile à prendre si elle n'avait plus toute sa tête, mais elle est encore très présente et intéressée par ce qui l'entoure.

----------


## poppo

Régine, Siju..... :: ......pas trop le moral non plus ici alors pas d'un grand aide mais il faut y croire encore les filles, il le faut ..... ::

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

::  Pleins de bonnes ondes l'ange de la guérison est là et veille sur toi

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Beaucoup d'entre vous dans la peine en ces moments qui devraient être si beaux
Des petites étoiles qui illumineront le ciel ou peut être pas ce que j'espère

----------


## astings

Nous ,qui comprenons ce que vous vivez, sommes de tout coeur avec vous Siju et régine et je vous envoie toutes mes pensées positives .

----------


## Chinooka

> Pleins de bonnes ondes Pièce jointe 85763l'ange de la guérison est là et veille sur toi


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire.... la prise de sang de ce matin est bonne, j'ai une centenaire en bonne santé qui me souffle le chaud et le froid à la perfection  ::  

Les globules blancs sont élevés mais c'est normal puisqu'elle doit avoir une infection quelque part, elle avait de la fièvre samedi. Le maximum est 15.000 et elle a 18.200 : c'est plus qu'au mois de mai (13.790) mais moins qu'en octobre (24.460) alors qu'en octobre elle n'avait pas de fièvre...  ::  

Il faut que l'arrière-train reprenne vigueur parce que je ne sais pas si elle est très heureuse comme ça ???

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

je suis heureuse pour toi et pour ta fifille. C'est une bonne chose cette prise de sang ::

----------


## siju

Pareil, ravie pour toi et pour Chinook. Fais-lui plein de câlins de ma part (aux autres aussi évidemment !  :: )

----------


## lili2000

Contente que la prise de sang soit bonne !
A-t-elle mangé ce soir ?

Bon anniversaire à Satine  ::  !

----------


## Chinooka

Ce soir elle n'a pas terminé sa gamelle mais elle a mangé une bonne partie.

Merci pour Satine qui se sent visiblement mieux et surtout plus légère que samedi...  ::

----------


## breton67

Siju et Régine je suis de tout coeur avec vous deux 
ras le bol de cette vie de m...e pas un jour ou l une ou l autre n est dans la peine  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

des fifilles qui se retapent pour le bonheur de Chinooka
Un réel cadeau et c'est tant mieux

----------


## poppo

:: Gros calins a la centenaire et aux autres évidemment! ::  Siju, comment va ta minette?

----------


## siju

Je viens de rentrer, je suis allée la voir, avec la perf elle a l'air en forme  ::  elle était en train de manger ... avec appétit ! Le véto a dit qu'il fallait attendre la prise de sang de vendredi pour en savoir plus. 
Je sais bien que je ne la garderai plus des années mais (comme vous le savez toutes si bien) ... c'est toujours trop tôt !!
Merci de prendre des nouvelles, ça me touche beaucoup.

----------


## Chinooka

Siju, nos poilus nous réservent parfois des surprises : regarde la prise de sang de Chinook qui est très bonne (à part les globules blancs un peu trop élevés) alors que je m'attendais à des résultats catastrophiques, surtout au niveau des reins ! On attend de bonnes nouvelles avec toi  ::  

Je suis claquée... Les deux prochains mardis étant fériés, j'ai fait des provisions pour trois semaines : déjà pour une semaine, ce n'est pas triste alors imaginez ce que ça donne avec le triple  ::   J'ai fort mal aux pieds donc les courses sont toujours entassées dans le corridor... il s'agit de mettre de l'ordre avant que Titi n'y aille pour manger sa gamelle du soir, la fois dernière il avait volé une banane que je n'avais pas réussi à attraper avant qu'il ne fonce au fond du jardin avec son butin   ::  

C'est la première fois que je sors aussi longtemps depuis que Luda est arrivée : elle m'a fait une fête pas possible et a commencé à enlever les couvertures des coussins.... cela dénoterait-il une petite tendance textilovore ???  ::   Hier soir son pôpa d'accueil m'a téléphoné pour savoir si tout allait bien, j'ai pu le rassurer !

Ce matin, Chinook a mangé pratiquement toute sa gamelle  ::  

Bon... je prends mon courage à deux mains et je vais ranger le ravitaillement !!! Je vais encore m'arracher les cheveux pour trouver de la place dans les congélos et frigos  ::

----------


## astings

Je suis heureuse de ces bonnes nouvelles ,ça fait toujours plaisir de savoir que" l'échéance est repoussée "   :: fait plein de bisous à la belle. Quand à Luda ,elle a l'air trés câlin et débordant de tendresse, je comprends que son pôpa d'accueil se soit attaché à elle. D'après moi, si elle t'a enlevé les couvertures des coussins, c'est pour t'aider dans le rangement ou te faire une nouvelle déco mais certainement pas pour devenir une "textilovore " ,elle a trop une tête d'ange  :: 

Siju, je suis heureuse que votre puce aille mieux et j'espère qu'elle rentrera bientôt chez vous en pleine forme .Comme le dit Régine, nos amours peuvent nous étonner.Ma mimine vénus (la seule chatte que j'ai eu ) a vécu 24 ans et pourtant, quand elle est partie, je trouvais que c'était trop tôt. 

Grosses papouilles à tous les poilus

----------


## vidau fabienne

je peux enfin me reconnecter et voir que la belle va mieux ouff , par contre j ai vu que papy rocky etait  ::  suis tellement triste , encore un de nos chouchous qui part , siju bon courage a toi aussi , !!! pour les courses non mais tu voudrais pas que les supermarchés soient ouverts le 25 et le 1 er deja que les gens nous demandent si on est pas ouverts  ::  :: et en plus ils sont pas contents , mais tu pouvis y aller entre le 26 et le 31 ca t aurait evité de te charger comme une mule , suis contente pour aladine et luda sont heureuses chez toi ,j espere que tu passeras les fetes un peu tranquilles et que tes filles iront bien bises , pensées pour ma breton , horaires de merde , je fais que dormir du coup

----------


## Chinooka

Non Fabienne, je ne m'attends pas à ce que les magasins restent ouverts pour me permettre de faire le ravitaillement  ::    Le problème c'est que mon aide-ménagère est occupée tous les autres  jours de la semaine donc je fais toujours mes courses le mardi. Je dois  encore caser mes pains au congel et deux/trois bricoles au frigo...

L'hiver peut venir, on a de quoi survivre pour un moment  ::  

En plus, Maman m'en veut à mort pour son déménagement... elle ne veut pas s'installer à Waterloo (Pierre commence à s'arracher les cheveux) et ne veut voir personne pour les fêtes : ça m'arrange, je n'avais pas envie de faire quoique ce soit et au moins la meute ne me tirera pas la gu*****, elle  ::   Je savais que je ne devais pas me mêler du déménagement, le peu que j'ai fait au début m'est encore reproché (d'avoir jeté des denrées bien périmées qui pouvaient encore être bonnes...  ::  ) : Pierre me disait que depuis trois mois, il dit à tout le monde qu'il fait un déménagement... toujours le même : les gens n'en reviennent pas mais ils n'ont pas vu le bazar non plus  ::   Je n'ose même pas vous mettre une photo de la cave !!! Du coup de très vieilles rancoeurs me remontent donc il vaut mieux qu'on reste chacune chez soi pour éviter des étincelles qu'on pourrait regretter !!! De toute manière, les fêtes m'ont toujours emm**** prodigieusement : autant j'aime faire la fête n'importe quand (celles qui me connaissent le savent), autant je déteste quand c'est à des dates imposées et sur commande.

Bref, vivement que 2012 soit terminé... ça ira sûrement mieux une fois que le 31 décembre sera passé  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Mais elle se plaît dans sa nouvelle maison quand même? Quel dommage de vous être rapprochées et d'être chacune de votre côté

Enfin, toi tu n'es pas seule Ta meute est là pour te tenir compagnie

Je ne voudrais pas spécialement voir la cave mais je demanderai bien à voir ton frigo et ton ::  congélo

----------


## Chinooka

Pratiquement tous les meubles sont partis de son ancienne maison sauf la table de salle à manger et les chaises qu'elle ne garde pas, des chaises "de famille" au grenier (j'en ai encore plein mon grenier aussi qu'elle m'a offertes mais que j'ai reléguées parce que trop dures ou embêtantes parce que filant les bas de mes invitées ou faisant des accrocs dans les pantalons de mes invités... je n'ose pas les liquider parce que régulièrement elle me demande sur un ton inquisiteur "tu les as toujours ? tu ne t'en es quand même pas débarrassée"... et puis on s'étonnera que mon grenier est aussi rempli que le sien  ::  ), un lit d'appoint sur lequel elle dort, un fauteuil et sa télé... Elle ne veut pas s'installer à Waterloo !!! Le pire c'est que hier, elle s'est embourbée dans son jardin en voulant faire demi-tour... j'avoue qu'en été, on a complètement zappé le problème qu'elle devrait ressortir en marche arrière ou faire demi-tour sur la pelouse ainsi que le problème d'aller de la maison à la boîte aux lettres en hiver sur une pente... il faudrait presque installer une rampe entre la porte d'entrée et la rue ou acheter des raquettes comme pour les sports d'hiver  ::  

Je précise que la cave est un gouffre sans fond : plus on enlève, plus il en reste... Je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible !!!

Mais bon, ça fait 30 ans que je lui disais de déménager, c'est récemment qu'elle a voulu venir à Waterloo : d'abord en appart... un déménagement n'aurait pas été possible puisqu'elle voulait TOUT garder ! et puis en maison. J'aurais été plus jeune aussi pour l'aider parce que maintenant, je marche comme une centenaire pendant une semaine après avoir porté des trucs !

Bref, ça commence à me brouter tout ça et ce soir j'en ai ras-le-bol !!!

----------


## breton67

pas tres drole Chinnoka , il y a des fois on enverrait bien les parents sur la lune 
je dis souvent un gamin tu lui mettrais une fessée mais là ?????????attention quand meme a ton dos ce n est vraiment pas le moment 
va peut etre quand meme qu elle finisse par etre raisonnable maman?  ::  :: allez Régine un ti gif?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Conflit de générations ::  d'habitude,  c'est souvent avec les ados!!!!
Je blague mais pense à toi laisse ta maman se débrouiller et d'elle même elle verra que tu fais beaucoup pour elle et qu'elle a beaucoup de chance
Et je vous souhaite de boire ,ensemble et sereinement , une coupe de champagne pour les fêtes

----------


## hitchcock

Oh ben ça, à Waterloo, y a comme une tradition des bulles, sûre que Régine et sa maman sauront en faire bon usage.  :: 


Dis Réginette, tu n'as pas lu mon MP? J'ai peur que mon offre pour Luda soit perdue sur ton post?  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

voila un pt sos   ce soir gde tristesse dans le sud  je cite martine jorieux  
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...96/page-7.html

voir derniere page  ::

----------


## poppo

Bisous Régine ( et tout le monde) ,j'espère que cela va mieux avec ta maman... ::

----------


## Chinooka

Joyeux Noël et bon réveillon les filles  ::  

Poppo, j'admire ta patience ! j'ai essayé de photographier mes Père et Mères Noël mais ça a viré à la foire, même Luda était complètement folle  ::  

Chinook en martyre  ::  



Satine : Luda à gauche, Capucine à droite qui sont venues à la rescousse pour l'aider à enlever son bonnet  ::  



Je réessaierai à un moment moins sensible parce que là, ils se sont déjà mis en condition pour les gamelles  ::  

Maman n'avait pas envie de bouger, mais ce n'est pas la première fois qu'on fête Noël chacune chez soi, ça n'a rien à voir avec le déménagement. Autant nous aimons faire la fête, autant nous considérons les fêtes de fin d'année comme une corvée donc ça ne nous manque pas  ::  

Hier j'avais préparé les gamelles du soir, ensuite je donne sa gamelle intermédiaire à Chinook : le restant des croquettes du matin... en oubliant que la gamelle maison de Capucine était à hauteur de bouche dans la petite véranda : ben tiens, ma p'tite vieille avait vite faire son choix entre les deux gamelles  ::  

Ce matin, elle a fait encore plus fort : je rassemblais les gamelles des autres qui avaient rejoint la véranda et le jardin après leur repas, sauf Chinook qui mange plus lentement. J'entends un bruit de papier à la cuisine... et je vois ma Chinook avec un quart de (très) grand pain aux 8 céréales acheté à la ferme : là aussi, elle ne se trompe pas sur la marchandise, elle préfère l'artisanal   ::   Et cette bourrique qui ne voulait pas lâcher sa proie !!! Je me méfie de tous sauf d'elle puisqu'elle ne peut pas se mettre sur ses pattes arrière... en principe  ::

----------


## astings

Splendide .Moi aussi j'ai eu du mal à rassembler tout le monde donc il n'y a que les trois gros mais j'ai pu en prendre plusieurs   :: .

----------


## lili2000

Cela fait plaisir, cela veut tout de même dire que Chinook va mieux.
J'adore les photos  :: 

Bonnes fêtes à tous

----------


## Chinooka

Astings, tu triches !!! C'est plus facile de faire tenir le noeud pap que le bonnet  ::  

Mais c'est vrai qu'ils ont fière allure (et l'air très snob pour les braques) tout comme ceux de Poppo  ::

----------


## manou 85

Quelle classe !!! 

Passez de bons moments avec vos poilus et vos famlles.
ceqoir gamelle haut de gamme : croquettes et dés de jambon !!
Bonne soirée !!

----------


## Chinooka

Bonne soirée à toi aussi Manou.

Les miens ont repas de fête toute l'année alors pas de changement pour Noël ! Mais ils ne se plaignent pas... encore   ::

----------


## astings

Pour le fun,Bonzai et Pollux en papa Noël  ::

----------


## lili2000

Quand je vois mon nouveau chien adopté, ces yeux me rappellent une certaine photo des 2 "fumeurs de moquette" de chinook (je n'ai pas eu le temps de la retrouver).
C'est dommage, je n'arrive pas à bien le rendre sur les photos.

----------


## Chinooka

Bonzaï et Pollux...  ::  

Fumeur de moquette, ce doit être une spécialité des braques : Alba d'Astings n'est pas triste non plus dans le genre   ::  



Bravo pour ton adoption Lili  ::

----------


## Chinooka

::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## astings

T'as raison ,c'est une spécialité des braques  :: .
 La quatrième photo est trop allucinante  :: ,elle me fait toujours autant rire quand je la voie  ::

----------


## breton67

:: la tete de Chinook avec le bonnet , tout un discours  :: 
Asting  :: trop belle ta meute  :: 
allez je vais mettre la mienne (de meute)au dodo j aurais besoin d allumettes pour garder les yeux ouverts 
bonne nuit a toutes

----------


## lili2000

C'est tout à fait çà. Merci Chinook d'avoir ressorti les photos.

----------


## poppo

Wauw!!!!! Trop beau les pères et mères Noël!! ::  

J'avoue que j'ai eu recours a une astuce infaillible .........je tenais l'appareil d'une main et de l'autre.......un gros bout de viande!! :: 

Alors vous pensez bien, ils étaient concentrés! ::

----------


## astings

T'as raison Popo ça aide évidement  :: Moi,comme tu peux le voir sur les photos ,il y a les nonos dans leur hotte derrière eux ,donc ils savaient que je leur donnerai après la séance  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'ose même pas m'imaginer face à eux avec un bout de viande... ce serait pire que la ruée vers l'or : la chevauchée sauvage, la cavalerie au grand complet, ils m'aplatissent ainsi que l'appareil numérique  ::   ::

----------


## astings

Ma pauvre Régine ,je suis écroulée de rire  :: Je suis heureuse d'avoir des braques relativement calmes  ::

----------


## siju

Ma puce s'est envolée ce matin 


Ca fait très mal.

----------


## Daysie433

repose en paix jolie petite minette  :: 

siju courage je suis si triste pour vous deux  ::  gros bisous ::

----------


## astings

Je suis de tout coeur avec vous Siju. Bon courage .

----------


## Wilo

Siju, aucun mot ne peut consoler mais sachez que je suis de tout coeur avec vous  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Siju, ::   je sais ce que tu ressens, j'ai perdu il y a une semaine la même bataille avec ma minette de presque 16 ans.... ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oh Siju... Je sais que tu connais tous les mots de consolation qu'on peut te dire, ce sont les mêmes que tu dis à celles qui ont perdu leur petit trésor poilu néanmoins ces mots viennent du fond du coeur, même si on se sent tellement impuissant à consoler l'autre dans ces circonstances.

Ta minette était ravissante, j'adore les couleurs de son poil qui semble si doux  ::  

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi, je pense beaucoup à toi et à ton mari en ce jour si triste   ::  

Beaucoup de courage aussi à toi Polka  ::  

Il me semble que 2012 a été une année fort dure pour nous toutes qui aimons nos petits compagnons.

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Siju, c'est toujours un moment très dur ...

----------


## breton67

je viens seuleument de voir
 Siju , je n ais pas de mots il n y en a pas d ailleurs qui peuvent aider , dieu qu elle était belle ta puce  :: 
Polka , mon message est le meme pour vous ,nous sommes trop souvent ces derniers temps unies dans les memes peines 
un gros bisou a toutes les deux

----------


## siju

Merci à vous toutes, je sais que malheureusement vous savez trop bien ce qu'ont ressent.
Tu as raison Chinooka, elle avait un poil plus doux que tous les autres chats que j'ai pu avoir !

Polka, je suis désolée pour ta minette, c'est vraiment une saloperie cette "maladie". Je n'ai jamais su quel âge avait ma belle, quand elle a "atterri" chez moi en 1995, ce n'était déjà plus un chaton et elle n'avait déjà plus que 3 pattes. Je n'ai jamais su d'où elle venait ni ce qu'elle avait vécu avant.

Encore merci pour votre soutien  ::

----------


## anniec

Pensées à vous, Siju  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_SIJU, POLKA pensées amicales et    à propos de la petite au poil si doux notamment_ ......

----------


## cassie60

de tout coeur siju et polka  dans un moment si penible

----------


## poppo

Bon sang ....quelle année de m****!! De tout coeur avec toi Siju, la séparation est temporaire mais néanmoins si dure pour ceux qui restent....je t'embrasse très fort!!!

ps avez vous encore des alertes? Je ne reçois plus rien du tout.......

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Oh Siju... Je sais que tu connais tous les mots de consolation qu'on  peut te dire, ce sont les mêmes que tu dis à celles qui ont perdu leur  petit trésor poilu néanmoins ces mots viennent du fond du coeur, même si  on se sent tellement impuissant à consoler l'autre dans ces  circonstances.


+1

----------


## lili2000

> ps avez vous encore des alertes? Je ne reçois plus rien du tout.......


Pas de soucis de mon coté

----------


## astings

Pour moi, pas toujours

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Pour moi, pas toujours


+1

----------


## lorette65

> repose en paix jolie petite minette 
> 
> siju courage je suis si triste pour vous deux  gros bisous


+1

----------


## Chinooka

> Pour moi, pas toujours


+ 1 et surtout pour le post de Norvège... j'ai beau me réabonner régulièrement, je reçois une alerte et puis plus rien  ::  

Une petite note de couleur en cet avant-dernier jour de 2012... ma vedette que je ne voyais franchement pas terminer l'année !!! Avouez que le vert et le rouge lui vont à merveille  ::  



Et à l'instant : je n'avais acheté qu'un vert mais quand elle revient toute mouillée, il fallait le faire sécher donc hier je suis allée vider le stock chez Carouf... pour elle et pour moi  ::   J'en donnerai un à Vulcain aussi.



Vulcain a 15 ans depuis fin octobre mais même à cet âge-là, ils ne sont pas à l'abri de faire de très grosses conneries... Dimanche dernier il a trouvé une tablette de chocolat (noir de noir) que Vanda avait complètement oublié de ranger... ---> Urgences où on l'a fait vomir et où il est resté pour la nuit sous perfusion  ::   L'après-midi, le pronostic était réservé surtout que c'est la deuxième fois cette année ! C'est un estomac sur pattes, il a déjà démoli un placard pour attraper des galettes que Vanda avait faites !!!

Ma véto est venue mercredi pour faire des rappels de vaccins à Luda, c'était la première fois qu'elle la voyait : elles se sont adorées réciproquement  ::   Luda doit maigrir... les rations que je lui donne sont bien d'après ma véto, je ne peux pas non plus l'affamer, pauvre biche ! Une fois de plus, ma véto était émerveillée de voir que l'intégration se passe toujours aussi bien avec une petite nouvelle, elle avait l'impression que Luda était dans la meute depuis toujours  :: 

Depuis son arrivée elle dormait dans la salle à manger, j'avais peur qu'elle n'essaie de monter sur mon lit : Capucine veille !!! Hier soir je me suis couchée plus tôt, Luda dormait tellement profondément que je n'ai pas voulu la réveiller. Elle a donc passé la nuit avec la meute et je n'ai rien entendu  ::   C'est une charmante petite fifille, elle me fait rire quand elle râle derrière la porte de la véranda parce que je suis à la cuisine sans elle  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Et moi, tu me feras toujours rire avec "tes stocks de chez Carrouf"
Magnifique de la voir ta belle en cette fin d'année
Que 2013 t'apporte du bonheur avec ta meute et ta maman
et tes voisins Lol

----------


## anniec

Qu'elle est mignone avec ses tours de cou de couleur !  ::

----------


## lorette65

Quelles petite merveilles Régine!!!
Je suis passée à deux doigts du lion ::  et j'ai bien pensé à toi!!!

----------


## breton67

Régine la terreur de toutes celles qui guettent les bonnes affaires 
tu es un peu comme Attila , là ou tu passes ......... :: je vois d ici les tetes de ces dames qui trouvent le rayon vide et toi fiere comme un pou ,le chariot rempli a ras bord 
bonne année Régine a toi et a ta belle tribu  ::  ::

----------


## jaspée

je profite d'un brin de connexion pour vous souhaiter a toutes une bonne et merveilleuse année !!! plein de bonheur pour nos amis à 4 pattes et à ceux qui les aiment !!! gros bisous les filles !!!

----------


## astings

Elle est superbeta fifille. dis moi, elle a l'air bien chaude cette écharpe ,t'as bien fait d'en acheter plus d'une ,vive carouf !!! ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Une très bonne année à tous et toutes*. ::

----------


## lorette65

J'adore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Chouette photo  ::

----------


## astings

trop top la photo  ::

----------


## F ET F

Nous te souhaitons une heureuse année 2013...
Nicole, Françoise et François.

----------


## Chinooka

> *Une très bonne année à tous et toutes*.


Tiens, il me penser à quelqu'un...  ::   Encore un qui a fumé la moquette  ::  

Une très heureuse année 2013 à tous et toutes  ::   ::   ::

----------


## breton67

pétard la photo  :: mais je ne vois pas a qui tu pensers Régine ?????? ::

----------


## siju

Meilleurs voeux à tous et toutes ! Que 2013 soit moins dure que 2012 (ça, ce ne sera pas difficile je pense  ::  ) et qu'elle vous apporte tout ce que vous souhaitez.

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Des bouquets et des brassées de voeux pour qu'en 2013 on puisse toutes encore et encore rire et profiter de telles photos.... à domici_le   ::

----------


## Chinooka

A part Breton pour qui l'année ne commence pas très bien... (je pense beaucoup à toi  ::  ), vous avez passé un bon réveillon et une bonne journée ?

Ici Aladine commence 2013 avec sa première fessée, elle n'en revient toujours pas du coup elle boude dans son studio...  ::   ::  A l'époque Chinook avait creusé un trou dans le mur du salon, trou que je cache avec un grand carton de déménagement pour qu'ils ne le continuent pas et fassent tomber carrément le mur... Scarlett a commencé à brouter le carton et voilà Aladine qui s'y met avec beaucoup d'enthousiasme   ::   Serait-elle en passe de devenir papivore ??? Il y a d'abord eu le jet d'eau qui n'a pas été dissuasif donc est arrivée la fessée du Nouvel-An...  ::  



Sinon hier soir, les pétards ont commencé dès qu'il a fait noir  ::  Vivement qu'on interdise aux particuliers de faire n'importe quoi : j'ai vu passer une "étoile filante" qui s'est éteinte dans un jardin voisin : et si ça tombe sur un gosse ou un chien ??? Breton, j'ai lu qu'un jeune de 20 ans était décédé près de Strasbourg à cause d'un feu d'artifice et qu'il y avait eu pas mal de blessés. Qu'on laisse les pro le faire pendant 20 minutes à minuit et basta et pas n'importe qui pendant des heures... On a la paix jusqu'au 21 juillet (fête nationale)  ::  

Sinon bonne et heureuse année à tout le monde et qu'un maximum de poilus trouvent une famille  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> A l'époque Chinook avait creusé un trou dans le mur du salon, trou que  je cache avec un grand carton de déménagement pour qu'ils ne le  continuent pas et fassent tomber carrément le mur


Tu devrais le reboucher, tu risques gros
et pas donner fessée ::

----------


## astings

Ben dit donc, heureusement que mes braques ne font pas ce genre de choses  ::  
Grosses pensées pour Breton 

Je n'ai plus du tout d'alerte de rescue,je dois aller sur le site maintenant ::

----------


## lili2000

Bonne année régine !
Comment croire qu'Aladine si sage puisse faire des si grosses bêtises  ::  ?

Sinon, pour moi, l'année a mal fini, j'ai dû euthanasier ma Kenza le 31 au matin car vraiment pas bien (fatiguée + douleur ?) et tumeur augmentée +++  :: 
J'ai encore du mal à m'en remettre  ::  ...

Heureusement, les autres chiens vont bien et Oscar le braque n'a pas fait de nouvelles bêtises. Dommage qu'il n'accepte toujours pas les caresses. Je l'emmène samedi au véto pour faire un petit bilan.

----------


## Chinooka

Quelle triste fin d'année pour toi Lili  ::  Malheureusement le foie ne laisse généralement que peu d'espoir... Je pense que c'est toi qui clôtures une bien triste année pour beaucoup d'entre nous en ce qui concerne la perte de nos amours poilus.

Pour Oscar il faut de la patience, un jour il viendra chercher des câlins de lui-même comme Aladine le fait maintenant (sauf ce soir parce qu'elle boude toujours  ::  ) mais pour Aladine, ça fera bientôt 2 ans qu'elle est là et elle était vraiment très traumatisée ! Pour les bêtises de braque... je compatis  ::

----------


## linda014

Bonne et heureuse année 2013 Régine, plein de caresses aux poilus  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Pour Oscar il faut de la patience, un jour il viendra chercher des câlins de lui-même comme Aladine le fait maintenant (sauf ce soir parce qu'elle boude toujours  ) mais pour Aladine, ça fera bientôt 2 ans qu'elle est là et elle était vraiment très traumatisée ! Pour les bêtises de braque... je compatis


Ce qui est curieux c'est qu'on peut le bousculer, faire des bruits ou gestes brusques autour de lui et il ne réagit pas (contrairement à Aito qui continue à avoir des peurs). Nous essayons de le caresser par très petite dose (petites caresses rapide sur la tête). je vais voir avec le véto si il n'a pas des problèmes de colonne et donc peur d'avoir mal ou si c'est un traumatisme suite à une maltraitance ?
Heureusement j'ai mes autres chiens pour les caresses mais cela me contrarie quand même ...

----------


## teuleu

Première bêtise d'Aladine qui prouve sa bonne intégration à la meute  .Attendons  maintenant la première bêtise de Luda .

----------


## r'is27

Tous mes voeux de bonheur pour cette nouvelle année à toi et à ta meute, avec une pensée particulière pour la belle Chinook  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Régine, j'ai trouvé la jumelle de LUDA..
*_
Bonjour, je mappelle Alyss Comme vous le voyez, jai de belles oreilles; je fais partie des chiens courants mais nai pas dû beaucoup chasser car je suis plutôt timide  Malgré cela, je suis curieuse et adore les balades! Arrivée au refuge il y a peu, je me sens encore perdue. A mon äge, et même si je suis loin dêtre vieille (née en 2005), ça fait bizarre de se retrouver loin de sa maison! Mais cest ainsi abandonnée ou égarée, je recherche un nouveau foyer! les caresses me manquent et, toute douce, jaime me blottir dans les bras. Alors, ne me laissez pas derrière les grilles!! dpt 13 covoit ok si suivis.

_

----------


## astings

OH la,la!!!!!!, tendresse,si j'avais pas déjà 7 titis,je crois bien que je craquerai mais je peux pas .Elle est comme je les aime, une tête d'ange et de très grandes oreilles . Je souhaite de tout mon coeur qu'elle trouve un bon foyer. Elle est où dans le " 13 "? En MP si vous ne pouvez pas le dire sur le forum,je vais en parler autour de moi. Merci

----------


## Chinooka

Tendresse, le démon tentateur  ::  !!! Quelle merveille  ::   Les gens du sud ont du sable dans les yeux pour ne pas se rendre compte qu'ils ont de telles beautés chez eux ??? Mais je me doute que la belle est un outil de chasse comme tant d'autres qui sont abandonnés...

Elle a un post sur Rescue ?

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Ce n'est pas indiscret de donner le Refuge, elle est a SPA Salon de Provence.


Voici la page.
**http://www.spa-salon-de-provence.fr/...taille/page/5/*



*PS:
En recherchant sur Rescue , je viens de trouver ce post qui ne la sert pas vraiment.
D'ailleurs il est aux archives.
*
*
Alyss jeune chienne vit dehors à été martyriser toute sa vie

*

----------


## astings

Merci tendresse,Salon de Provence n'est pas très loin de chez moi, donc si des gens sont interessés, je peux les envoyer la bas. Je t'avoue qu'elle me plait fortement alors j'ai montré la photo à mon mari qui m'a dit un NON catégorique . alors je vais chercher autour de moi.

----------


## Chinooka

Bizarre que le post ait été archivé alors qu'elle est toujours à l'adoption...  ::   Roxa n'est peut-être pas au courant de ce post archivé ? Tendresse, as-tu le lien FB ?

----------


## poppo

Bonne Année à tout le monde et  ::  à Aladine qui - enfin- nous montre l'entendu de ses talents ::  ( pas taper Régine, pas taper... :: ) et fait maintenant partie intégrante de la meute de Waterloo! Reste plus que Luda..... :: 


Ps Astings moi non plus plus aucune alerte, j'avoue ne pas comprendre..... ::

----------


## F ET F

Elle est vraiment belle Alyss... très difficile de résister "au démon tentateur"... elle semble si douce...
Pour distraire Aladine ou Scarlett et  les remettre dans le "droit chemin" afin d' éviter les fessées...

----------


## Chinooka

Luda commence à avoir des moments de folie, dans ces cas-là elle arrache les couvertures des coussins avec frénésie ! Cet après-midi, elle a pratiquement joué avec Capucine, je pense qu'il ne faudra plus longtemps pour qu'elle se réveille la sage mamie Luda  ::

----------


## breton67

he bien ça promet de futurs fous rires 
quand a Luda elle va faire come Guen ,lui c est sa passion de dechirer les coussins et les housses  :: 
a la prochaine promo chez Aldi tu as intéret a vider le stock Régine 
désolée hier j étais un peu a coté de mes souliers et je n avais pas répondu : :Embarrassment: ui Régine un jeune de" vingt ans est mort , un autre de 24 a suivi le meme chemin lui ausi , c est triste mais ils sont responsables de leurs propres morts 
par contre une petite fille de trois ans a perdu sa main suite a l explosion d un pétard et alors là l imbecile meurtier qui a mis l engin dans la main d une enfant .......je n ais pas de mots 
Lili ,je suis triste pour toi quel que soit l age de celui qui part et meme s il a plein de copains qui restent la douleur est la meme  ::

----------


## jaspée

> Tu devrais le reboucher, tu risques gros
> et pas donner fessée


une tape sur le cul fait avancer les choses... c'est comme les gosses !! lol !!
mon petit poilu qui s'obstinait à faire pipi sur le pied de la table... pris sur le fait, une claque sur le cul, et dehors... l'a vite compris !!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> une tape sur le cul fait avancer les choses... c'est comme les gosses !! lol !!
> mon petit poilu qui s'obstinait à faire pipi sur le pied de la table... pris sur le fait, une claque sur le cul, et dehors... l'a vite compris !!


Après la gamelle du matin Aladine, toujours pleine d'entrain, remettait le couvert avec le carton... Un "ALADINE NON" ferme et elle s'est précipitée sur un coussin d'où elle m'a lancé un regard outragé à la de Funès qui se pointerait l'index sur la poitrine.... "moi ? qu'est-ce que j'ai fait ? de quoi on m'accuse ? m'enfin !!!"... Ben tiens  ::

----------


## astings

Sait y faire ta bestiole  ::

----------


## jaspée

bein, c'est pas un toutou chinooka, c'est un p'tit diable déguisé en ange !!!  ::

----------


## fabi37

Je te souhaite Régine, ainsi qu'à tous une très bonne année 2013, porteuse de bohneur!
Amitiés
fabienne et Austral

----------


## Chinooka

Bonne année Fabienne  ::  Tu vas bien ? et le bel Austral ?

----------


## anniec

Bonne année Régine, ainsi qu'à toute ta meute  ::

----------


## cassie60

bonne annee a tous

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> *Régine, j'ai trouvé la jumelle de LUDA..
> *_
> Bonjour, je mappelle Alyss Comme vous le voyez, jai de belles oreilles; je fais partie des chiens courants mais nai pas dû beaucoup chasser car je suis plutôt timide  Malgré cela, je suis curieuse et adore les balades! Arrivée au refuge il y a peu, je me sens encore perdue. A mon äge, et même si je suis loin dêtre vieille (née en 2005), ça fait bizarre de se retrouver loin de sa maison! Mais cest ainsi abandonnée ou égarée, je recherche un nouveau foyer! les caresses me manquent et, toute douce, jaime me blottir dans les bras. Alors, ne me laissez pas derrière les grilles!! dpt 13 covoit ok si suivis.
> 
> _




*EN PLUS C'EST UN SAUVETAGE*

Que de beaux chiens dans cette spa!!!!!

Bonne année 2013 à toutes celles qui viennent se "régaler" des aventures de la meute à Chinooka ::

----------


## Chinooka

Elle est trop belle cette poupée...  ::  

J'ai fait le ravitaillement, après trois semaines ce n'était pas du luxe (il y a eu deux mardis fériés donc je ne suis pas sortie) ! Je vais aller récupérer parce que je suis claquée mais je voulais vous raconter ceci avant d'aller dormir...

Une fois de plus, je ne suis pas passée inaperçue chez Carrefour mais pas pour  un caddy plein à ras bord cette fois...  ::  Jai voulu prendre un poulet fumé mais  le passage était trop petit pour le sortir donc tout le rayon sest effondré : les séparations  en plastique entre les différents articles se sont toutes désolidarisées et tout  est tombé à létage en-dessous... un vrai château de cartes  ::   Bien sûr tout le monde me regardait et était hilare et un brave  monsieur a tenté de maider mais plus on essayait de remettre les articles à leur place,  plus tout se cassait la figure, les articles jumpaient dans le vide et foutaient le camp dans tous les sens, il ma même demandé si ce nétait pas une caméra  cachée  ::   ::   ::  !!! Pas moyen de refaire le puzzle du rayon donc on a tout laissé en  plan  ::  ! Mais pas par terre quand même, on a tout laissé empilé sur l'étage le plus bas du rayon ! Cest encore un Einstein qui a conçu  le truc pour ne pas pouvoir prendre le poulet tant convoité  ::

----------


## astings

Régine, ça doit être quelque chose de faire les courses avec toi   :: C'est le genre de scène que certain filme avec leur portable et ça se retrouve sur le web ou à video gag   :: .Imagine ta tête si tu te voyais à la télé  :: .Surtout, ne t'arrêtes pas, ça nous remonte le moral (j'ai du mal à dormir depuis que j'ai vu le poste des 140 galgos qui doivent être euthanasie fin janvier.)

----------


## jaspée

ma pauvre chinooka, ca n'arrive qu'a toi !! enfin, une bonne crise de fou-rire pour demarrer la journée... c'est  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Quand même, on peut se demander si tu n'es pas recrutée par le magasin Carrefour pour qu'  "on en parle".... comme les pubs radios... et dans ce cas, peut être est-ce à ton insu, et là, il te faut réagir : un bon contrat juteux, et les bénéf pour les toutous des assos..... !!!!
_

----------


## Mi

Bien je crois que les longues oreilles déteignent sur leur maîtresse et en font une mutante !
Pourvu qu'ils ne lui transmettent pas leurs longues oreilles, en prime !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Bien je crois que les longues oreilles déteignent sur leur maîtresse et en font une mutante !

----------


## fabi37

Chère Régine!
J'adore tes récits :: 
Fabienne et Austral le malin

----------


## astings

C'est fort probable Marathonman  :: pour notre plus grand plaisir  ::

----------


## teuleu



----------


## Chinooka

Merci ma Teuleu  ::  

Merci aussi pour ta carte et merci à Tendresse pour la sienne  ::  

Un beau paysage de neige aujourd'hui, ça change de la pluie de ces dernières semaines  ::

----------


## jaspée

bon anniversaire ma belle Réjine !! tout plein de bonheur et de bisous au milieu de ta meute !!   ::

----------


## anniec

Bon anniversaire Régine  ::

----------


## siju

Bisous

----------


## CHARLY 71

Bon anniversaire Régine  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  

J'aimerais vraiment être plus présente sur le post où l'on ne s'ennuie jamais  ::  mais notre troupe nous prend tout notre temps libre.

----------


## astings

Un an de plus Régine mais un an de ..........SAGESSE.

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles  ::  

Sagesse... ça ce n'est pas certain, surtout quand je fais mon ravitaillement  ::  

Je vais me dépêcher d'avaler un bout parce que j'ai passé des heures au téléphone, je viens de raccrocher...

... je disais que je venais de raccrocher quand le téléphone a sonné et encore une bonne heure à papoter !

Demain ma véto vient en fin de matinée pour refaire ses injections à Chinook qui n'est de nouveau pas bien du tout. J'espère que ça la requinquera comme les fois précédentes  ::  

 ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon anniversaire avec un peu de retard.
Grosses bises à toute la troupe, en particulier à Chinook.

----------


## breton67

désolée Régine pour le retard ; que te souhaiter ? une chance de plus pour Chinnok et beaucoup de promotions dans tes magasins favoris 
gros bisous ma Régine

----------


## poppo

Comme je te disais sur la carte Régine, les années emmènent la sagesse .....enfin , presque toujours! :: Ok, je  :: 


Que a dit la véto pour Chinook?  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les copines ! Merci aussi pour les cartes et les mails qui m'ont fait vraiment plaisir  ::  

Au cas où, j'avais demandé à ma véto d'apporter de quoi endormir Chinook tellement je la trouvais mal... en plus de l'antibio et de l'anabolisant. Je laissais ma véto décider de ce qui était le mieux. Vous n'allez pas me croire mais ma chipette m'a refait le coup de septembre : 1/4 d'heure avant l'arrivée de la véto... la voilà qui se lève, qui sort et qui va vers la porte de la cuisine ! Du coup ma véto l'a trouvée pas si mal que ça  ::   C'est probablement l'anti-inflammatoire que je lui avais donné qui agissait. Donc elle a eu son antibio et son anabolisant + une gamelle de thon qu'elle a mangé à moitié, je verrai ce soir si elle mange sa gamelle entièrement.

La nuit, je laisse la porte vers l'extérieur un peu ouverte (pour leur permettre de sortir quand je dors, surtout Chinook qui a du mal à se retenir longtemps) avec le volet baissé au maximum. Il commence à faire très froid, ce qui n'est pas l'idéal pour la mamie donc en lui cherchant un pull sur différents sites, j'ai trouvé ceci  ::  



L'année commence en fanfare... il y a de fortes chances pour que je passe sur billard pour une opération de l'oeil droit : depuis 4/5 jours j'ai des taches noires qui se promènent joyeusement et comme un voile devant l'oeil, comme si mes lunettes étaient sales, c'est très désagréable. J'ai de la cataracte depuis des années mais ce n'était pas assez mûr pour opérer, là je pense qu'on y est  ::  Je sais très bien que c'est devenu une opération banale, je connais plusieurs cas de réussite (et même un miracle pour ma Tantine qui était pratiquement aveugle et qui avait retrouvé une vision parfaite à son seul oeil valide !) mais bon, il s'agit quand même des yeux... j'ai le trouillomètre à zéro   ::   Je ferai la myopie dans la foulée, inutile de multiplier les interventions et puis j'ai l'habitude des grandes quantités, même pour les opérations, il y a quelques années on m'avait fait cinq opérations (dont quatre importantes) en une... j'avais fait des économies pour l'anesthésiste et la salle d'opération   ::   Je n'étais vraiment pas fraîche au réveil mais c'était une bonne chose de faite  ::  

J'ai un premier rendez-vous chez l'ophtalmo jeudi matin, j'espère qu'il ne trouvera rien de plus grave parce que par moments, ce sont carrément des éclairs que j'ai dans l'oeil... mais j'avais déjà eu des éclairs il y a quelques années et pour le moment, ce ne sont que les taches noires donc je garde espoir que ce ne soit pas trop sérieux  ::   Bref, je ne me sens pas particulièrement sereine en attendant de savoir de quoi il retourne !

Comme dit toujours Maman depuis 40 ans : c'est gai de vieillir  ::

----------


## manou 85

l'a beaucoupdesagesse cette maman.
mesmeilleurs voeuxpour cette année 2013 et bon annif aussi. je regroupe tout ma foi.

En Belgique vous avez des rendez vous aussi rapide, en France il fo 6 mois pour un optalmo...8 mois pour un cardiologue bref une horeur.
La cataracte se faiten hospitalisationde jour,à la chaine(dixit les copines qui l'ont faite) un oeilpuis quinze jours plus tard l'autre.
Bon courage et calinous à la Chinook mamie bien courageuse.

----------


## r'is27

Avec un peu de retard  (pas tapé moi hein) je te souhaite un très bon anniversaire et je fais le voeu que tu puisse garder ta Chinook le plus longtemps possible.

Gros bisous et calins à ta meute

Ps petit bisou sur la truffe de la belle Chinook

----------


## Chinooka

Merci ! Je vais finir par croire que j'ai un an de plus  ::  

Chinook a bien mangé ce soir  ::   Je crois que c'est reparti pour un tour, elle m'épatera toujours ! Ma véto a trouvé que Luda s'était un peu affinée donc on continue le régime mais sans l'affamer bien sûr   ::  Capucine adore ma véto au point de s'installer dans ses bras au lieu de la laisser travailler, il faut dire que c'est réciproque   ::  

Manou, j'étais aussi étonnée d'avoir un rendez-vous aussi vite mais j'ai dit que je voyais des taches noires, c'est peut-être considéré comme assez urgent quite à ce que l'opération se passe plus tard si ça peut attendre ? En plus j'ai rendez-vous à 11h15 ce qui me laisse le temps de donner les gamelles, de me préparer et d'arriver sans stresser. C'est mon excellent généraliste qui me l'a recommandé donc j'ai entièrement confiance, il recommande toujours des médecins chez qui il va lui-même ou chez qui il envoie sa famille. Il y en avait un autre mais qui opère à Bruxelles : je n'ai pas envie de me farcir le trajet en plus de l'intervention ! Celui-ci opère soit dans son tout nouveau cabinet, soit à l'hôpital, je suppose que c'est en fonction de l'opération compliquée ou pas.

Aujourd'hui, journée container chez Maman..... il n'est pas plein parce qu'il y a plein de trucs qu'elle n'a pas voulu jeter... Pierre devient fou parce que la maison de Waterloo est pleine  ::   Le pauvre, il ne savait pas à quoi il s'engageait en acceptant de s'occuper du déménagement de Madame Mère, j'ai quand même été très sournoise sur ce coup-là  ::   ::  Le grenier de Maman se vide et ma salle à manger se remplit  ::   : ce soir j'ai récupéré deux cartables avec mes cahiers d'écolière... je ne sais pas si je vais oser regarder les notes qu'on me donnait à l'époque  ::  Plus plein de trucs comme mon théâtre (mais pas encore les marionnettes, je ne désespère pas parce qu'il y a encore énormément à trier là-bas...), des lettres de ma jeunesse, un carnet de poésie, mon missel (je ne risque pas d'encore l'utiliser  ::  ), ma flûte (je vous rassure, je n'ai jamais été une virtuose  ::  ), etc..... Quand je vois mes vilains cartables et les jolies choses qu'on fait pour les gosses maintenant, j'ai l'impression de venir d'une autre planète ou d'avoir 200 ans   ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'attire votre attention sur un beau vieux toutou qui a DES années de refuge dans les pattes...  ::  

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...pa-43-a-21100/

----------


## lili2000

Je suis au complet  ::  et puis que OK femelle, j'espère qu'il trouvera quelqu'un.

----------


## cassie60

DOMMAGE PAS ok chats ni chiens je ne peux que diffuser pour le beau rex

----------


## Mi

Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est aujourd'hui que tu avais rdv avec l'ophtalmo.
Quel diagnostique ?

----------


## Chinooka

> Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est aujourd'hui que tu avais rdv avec l'ophtalmo.
> Quel diagnostique ?


Bien vu  ::   ::  

Rien de dramatique du style décollement de la rétine (j'avais un peu peur, ayant eu des flash dans les yeux) ou DMLA ou autres joyeusetés  ::  , mais une bonne cataracte qu'il faudra opérer parce qu'elle ne partira pas toute seule même si je suis très sage   :: 

L'aller a été épouvantable parce que l'avenue en question n'était pas celle à laquelle je pensais donc je n'avais pas pris le GPS, je suis arrivée dans un état de nerf pas possible avec 5 minutes de retard. Le retour a été encore plus épouvantable : avec les gouttes pour dilater les pupilles, j'ai eu beaucoup de difficultés à garder les yeux ouverts : la luminosité sur la neige, ce n'était juste pas possible !!! Ca a duré quelques heures, je n'arrivais presque pas à lire mon écran d'ordi.

Mon écran d'ordi me fait mal aux yeux depuis longtemps, j'ai essayé en vain de diminuer la luminosité. Le médecin m'a dit que c'était normal : avec ladite cataracte, la lumière part n'importe où alors que j'imaginais que le voile devant les yeux aurait plutôt atténué la luminosité !

Le médecin et son équipe sont très sympas. Le cabinet ayant déménagé tout récemment, tout l'appareillage pour y opérer est commandé, ils l'attendent. Je vais donc attendre moi aussi, je préfère être opérée là plutôt qu'à l'hôpital. Il n'y a pas grande urgence même si ces taches noires sont très désagréables. Ce sera pour février/mars, ça me laisse le temps de m'organiser pour la meute : il faudra revoir le médecin qui fera une écho de l'oeil, faire une prise de sang et une radio des poumons, rencontrer l'anesthésiste. Le jour même, ça prendra quatre/cinq heures et je devrai y retourner le lendemain pour une visite de contrôle. L'oeil gauche sera opéré une ou deux semaines plus tard. Ensuite trois semaines plus tard, il me prescrira les verres qu'il me faut parce que je suis également presbyte et astigmate.

Tout un programme... je ne vais pas dire que ça m'enchante mais il faut bien y passer  ::

----------


## astings

Ouf, rien de grave  :: et tu verras, c'est vraiment rien (j'ai été opéré à 42 ans d'une  cataracte traumatique).tu sors le soir même .

----------


## poppo

C'est ça la vieillesse :: ......ok , ok , je  :: 


Courage,  ::

----------


## jaspée

tu peux sortir le soir meme, mais c'est mieux d'etre accompagné quand meme... sois prudente ma belle !

----------


## breton67

qui c est qu a dit ? qui_ a osé parler de vieillesse  :: 
t as interet a  :: tres vite popo  ::  :: 
Régine je vois d apres les témoignages cela n, est pas trop grave ,mais trouves toi un chauffeur pour rentrer sinon ce pourrait devenir grave :: 
des flashs j en ais eu pendant plus d un an avant que je ne me décide a consulter 
la 1 ere fois mon toubib m a dit que je devais attendre un peu vu que ce n était pas trop souvent
mais loin de s arranger cela empirait
me voila repartie et comme toi un fond d oeil 
je me suis fait engueuler comme une gamine ,je n ais jamais supporté que quoi que ce soit s approche de mes yeux , c est le lot de tout le monde mais pour ma part rien a faire 
il avait beau me dire  :Embarrassment: uvrez , des qu il approchait son engin clic je fermais les yeux 
j étais tellement paniquée a essayer que j ouvrais la bouche et là tout grand :: 
il a fini par :: :mais fermez donc votre bouche et ouvrez l oeil 
ma belle fille était pliée mais lui bien sur  :: aucun humour 
j ai fini par y arriver 
pour terminer c étairt parait il des saletés encore quelques jours et tout deviendrait normal !
 c était en automne et maintenant j ai des flashs non plus a un oeil mais aux deux  des que je sors le soir ces fichus yeux s y mettent 
mais de penser au cirque que j ai fait ........pas pres d y retourner

----------


## jaspée

change d'ophtalmo... et tarde pas de trop ma breton... la cataracte, c'est rogne du tout et le monde est tellement plus clair après !!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Poppo, le pire c'est que tu as raison  ::   J'ai été myope toute ma vie, je porte des lunettes depuis l'âge de 7 ans, mais avec l'âge la myopie a diminué par contre la presbytie s'est installée... donc normalement je devrais changer de lunettes tout le temps pour voir de loin et de près. Je n'avais pas trop supporté les Varilux.

Breton, je suis aussi insupportable que toi !!! Quand il met la lumière très vive sur l'oeil, je n'arrivais pas à le garder ouvert... il m'a dit "j'ai déjà fait ça à 10.000 personnes et toutes gardaient l'oeil ouvert"... je lui ai répondu "oui mais moi, je suis un cas pour la science"  ::   Il a quand même rigolé mais je n'ai pas gardé l'autre oeil bien ouvert pour autant, c'est horrible !

Breton, comme Jaspée le dit : va voir un autre ophtalmo parce que les flash dans les yeux peuvent être le signe de quelque chose de sérieux, raison pour laquelle je n'étais pas rassurée en arrivant ! Une copine a dû se faire opérer en urgence d'un décollement de la rétine et pas question de discuter : c'était ça ou elle perdait l'oeil...

Chinook ne réagit pas comme d'habitude aux injections, elle tousse beaucoup moins mais l'arrière-train est faible et l'appétit est très en pointillés... Hier j'ai fait un saut à l'animalerie en rentrant de chez le médecin, je lui ai acheté des terrines et... de la sauce ! oui oui : pour le rouge on dirait tout à fait du ketchup, pour le jaune on dirait de la sauce moutarde mais en fait c'est de la sauce au boeuf et au poulet. Je ne sais pas si c'est l'idéal pour un vieux toutou mais au moins ça la fait manger un peu et comme sa prise de sang en automne était bonne, je ne pense pas que ça puisse lui faire beaucoup de tort à ce stade-ci. Je lui ai acheté un pull mais il n'y avait pas sa taille (60 normalement) et celui que j'ai pris est vraiment trop petit (50). Mardi je lui prendrai carrément le 70 parce que ça taille fort petit.

----------


## jaspée

sacré chinook, tu en fais voir de toutes les couleurs à ta brave môman... te voila déguisée avec un pull, tu dois etre très jolie la dedans car ta moman a bon gout !! bisous ma réjine, pas facile ces poilus en fin de vie... un jour oui, un jour non... 
je viens d'aller promener ma troupe sous la pluie... y'avait pas grand monde à trainer !! m'en vais rallumer mon feu pour secher tout ce p'tit monde ! bizouillles à tous !  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Elle ne porte pas encore le pull, étant trop petit ça la gêne aux entournures plus qu'autre chose  ::   Mais à la bonne taille, je crois que ça lui ira bien, surtout qu'il est plus gris que brun   ::

----------


## breton67

nos petits vieux finiront par avoir notre peau un jour l espoir le lendemain coup de cafard et la trouille au ventre 
quand je vois mon ti bonhomme tourner la nuit , pas tres drole de sortir pietiner dans la neige ,mais je veux encore le garder lontemps aussi 
tu as raison Régine a son age du moment qu elle mange .....
quand a mes yeux j attends un peu au printemps sans doute , vais essayer d abord d aller a une consultation qui a lieu dans une clinique pour les problemes de dos 
si cela pouvait seuleument soulager mes douleurs ce serait le top 
 ::

----------


## anniec

> Mais à la bonne taille, je crois que ça lui ira bien, surtout qu'il est plus gris que brun


Elle sera bien au chaud avec ce pull. Il est joli, en plus. Bonne idée  ::

----------


## Mi

Ce pull me fait penser à celui que j'avais fait en urgence à mon petit Eclair (mon 1er caniche) pour quand il sortait faire ses besoins dans le jardin en hiver et qu'il était bien vieux et cardiaque..
J'avais coupé la manche d'un vieux pull en laine et fait 2 trous pour passer les pattes. Les cotes lui couvraient bien le cou.
Te voilà rassurée et nous aussi au sujet de tes yeux. Je sais qu'il y aura des précautions à prendre pendant un  temps comme ne pas se pencher ou proter du poids.
Allez Chinook ! Tiens bon !

----------


## Chinooka

> Je sais qu'il y aura des précautions à prendre pendant un  temps comme ne pas se pencher ou proter du poids.


Oui, l'ophtalmo me l'a dit, par contre il ne m'a pas dit pendant combien de temps ? Et il faut attendre combien de temps pour pouvoir conduire ? Il va falloir que je fasse un très gros ravitaillement en prévision  ::  

Aujourd'hui, on a frisé la collision frontale  ::  Luda revenait du fond du jardin au grand galop et Aladine démarrait à fond la caisse depuis la véranda... au milieu du jardin, à la dernière seconde Luda s'est écartée un peu sinon c'était le clash en plein excès de vitesse de part et d'autre  ::  

Tendresse, je ne veux pas polluer le post du refuge de Simba donc je te le dis ici : j'adoooore les couleurs du tissu polaire que tu as acheté pour faire des couvertures pour le refuge. Il y en a encore ? Si oui et si ça ne te dérange pas, tu pourrais m'en acheter un rouleau que tu m'apporterais la prochaine fois que tu viens   ::   ? Je ne rigole pas, j'arrive au bout de mes réserves de couvertures chic et pas cher pour la meute ! Je t'enverrais les fonds avant que tu ne viennes bien sûr.

----------


## TENDRESSE

Régine, je vais retourner voir chez le marchand.
IL n'y avait que ce rouleau en ecossais, je vais lui demander pour cette couleur que j'avais trouvé super.
JE te tiens au courant.....
 ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Ya du laisser aller Régine, pas de news, pas de photos des monstres...
Cette petite photo de William Wegman  pour vous faire sourire.




*

----------


## Mi

C'est aussi ce que je pensais ::

----------


## poppo

Regine se réserve pour l'anniv de Chinook dimanche! ::

----------


## lili2000

petites nouvelles d'hier soir :



> Juste un petit mot pour dire que Chinook a reçu ses injections d'antibio et d'anabolisant. La véto la trouve encore suffisamment bien pour ne pas la laisser partir. Il faut dire qu'à chaque fois que la véto doit venir, juste avant ma belle repique une "jeunesse de centenaire en forme"

----------


## Chinooka

En très bref parce que je suis claquée par le ravitaillement, j'ai mal au pied et je dois encore faire les gamelles pour demain matin : ma véto a fait les piqûres d'antibio et d'anabolisant pour Chinook, on espère que l'appétit sera meilleur parce que je m'arrache les cheveux à la longue ! Quand je lui donne quelque chose de nouveau, elle aime pendant deux/trois repas et puis elle se lasse... Ce soir elle a mangé toute sa gamelle parce que j'ai rajouté du jambon, j'ai aussi acheté du pâté crème, vous voyez qu'on ne se refuse rien  ::  

Je mettrai des photos faites dans la neige mais peut-être pas ce soir...   ::  

 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Lilli, merci d'avoir mis les nouvelles : je suis en mode hibernation en ce moment donc je suis terrassée par la fainéantise   ::

----------


## lili2000

De rien  ::

----------


## poppo

> Lilli, merci d'avoir mis les nouvelles : je suis en mode hibernation en ce moment donc je suis terrassée par la fainéantise



La une image m'est venu:

Reginé en maman ours entouré de ses oursons à longues oreilles roulé en boule les uns sur les autres au fond d'une grotte.....

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## cassie60

Bisous Regine  calins a ta meute 
Bonne hibernation

----------


## Chinooka

Poppo, c'est déjà l'hibernation dans la grotte sous ma couette : il y avait déjà Satine et Scarlett qui y passaient leurs nuits mais juste avant les grands froids, une troisième s'est rajoutée et ne laisserait sa place pour rien au monde.... si si, vous avez bien compris : il s'agit bien d'Aladine  ::  

Mon amie "Weimar" Vanda m'a trouvé une copine dog-sitter pour m'aider et garder la meute lors de mes opérations de cataracte, elles viennent cet après-midi avec la petite chienne de la dog-sitter pour voir si la petite s'entend avec la meute... croisons les doigts parce que ce serait déjà un fameux soulagement si ce problème-là était réglé   ::   Je vais donc ranger un maximum de cassettes vidéo (en équilibre instable un peu partout) parce que ça risque fort d'être la cour de récré dans la véranda et dans le salon vu la météo dégueu qu'on se paie depuis hier (pluie vent pluie vent pluie vent pluie), je pense que les tapis et tout le reste vont voler  ::

----------


## breton67

Tu vois Régine déja un tres gros souci de moins , en ésperant bien sur que tout s est bien passé ?
a moins que tu ne sois enterrée sous une montagne de cassettes  :: racontes nous un peu ?

----------


## cassie60

un besoin que vous diffusez un maximum pour un petit spitz de 8 kg que je prends en fa vu l urgence il va se retrouver avec mes gros nordiques pas l ideal pour lui mais cela vaut mieux que l' eutha voici ile lienhttp://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...9/#post1554354
merci pour lui

----------


## Chinooka

Cassie, j'ai suivi ce sauvetage et le post d'Oso. Entre Almeria et Huelva et toutes les autres fourrières espagnoles, c'est affolant... Il y a de la misère partout mais je pense qu'en Europe, l'Espagne détient le triste record de maltraitance animale. Je me suis toujours dit que j'adopterais un jour une galga mais ces chiens ont trop besoin de courir énormément, je ne pourrais pas le lui offrir.

Tout s'est très bien passé entre la meute et la petite cocker blonde, ouf ! Elle me paraissait toute petite, même à côté de Luda qui est déjà bien plus petite que les autres  ::   J'avais acheté plein de tartelettes mais Vanda et la copine n'en ont mangé que deux chacune... je ne vais pas les laisser devenir mauvaises donc ça me fera 10 kg en plus sur les hanches d'ici la fin de la semaine  ::   ::  

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de mettre les photos...  ::   Et maintenant je vais préparer les gamelles. Chinook mange mieux  ::  mais je continue de ruser : j'ai rajouté du jambon et du pâté crème !

----------


## Chinooka

Je vous mets les photos en vrac...

Les trois Grâces  ::  



Quand un coussin est en pagaille, c'est que Luda est passée par là : elle refait tous les couchages à sa mode  ::  



Paquet de chiens sur mon lit (au passage, vous pouvez admirer le carton bouffé par Aladine...)   ::  





Les quatre Grâces  ::  



Je poste déjà ceci avant que ça ne plante  ::

----------


## astings

M E R V E I L L E U X !!!!!!!je les attendais celles là ,il y avait longtemps qu'on avait pas eu de photos de tes loulous . MERCIiiiiiii . Luda me fait complètement craqué car je trouve qu'elle a un regard trés doux.Bises à ta meute.

----------


## Chinooka

Miss Dior n° 1  ::  



Vive la neige  ::

----------


## cassie60

J'adore les photos ,tu me mets du baume au coeur merci  regine

----------


## astings

Bravo ils s'éclatent !!! :: (c'est mieux dehors que dans la maison  :: )

----------


## Chinooka

Centenaire mais courageuse ET téméraire  ::  





Miss Dior n° 2  ::  





Attroupement autour de la Top Model  ::  











Brrrr, il fait froid  ::  



Un repos bien mérité  ::   ::  



C'est tout pour le moment  ::

----------


## astings

Sur la photo N° 5 on dirait qu'Aladine te regarde en te disant" moi, on me prend pas en photo ?" puis sur la N° 6 elle est plus prés et à une tête de fripouille ;la N° 7 je l'appellerai " le câlin tendresse".Tous tes chiens sont magnifiques et respirent le bonheur, quand on sait comment ils étaient avant dans leurs cages,ça fait plaisir de les voir aussi épanoui.

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense qu'Aladine se dit surtout "pourvu qu'elle n'approche pas avec son appareil" : elle déteste ça  ::   J'ai voulu faire un petit film alors qu'elle courait avec les fofolles mais elle s'est arrêtée net et est rentrée quand elle a vu l'APN, une vraie chipie   ::  

C'est vraiment une gentille meute et ils sont proches et câlins les uns avec les autres  ::

----------


## siju

Elles sont magnifiques ces photos !!  ::  et qu'est-ce qu'ils ont l'air calmes et sages ces loulous (je sais ce n'est qu'un air !  :: )
J'ai trouvé une photo qui m'a fait penser à quelqu'un ...

 une soeur égarée pitète ??

----------


## Chinooka

Siju, j'adore ! Elle me semble plus grande que Capucine.

Du calme et de la sagesse, bien sûr ils n'en ont que l'air  ::   Non j'exagère, dans l'ensemble ils sont sages surtout quand je suis là... Pour le moment, il pleut trop, ils n'ont pas fort envie de sortir, de vraies chochottes !!! Quand je suis allée nettoyer le jardin, ils étaient tous planqués au chaud, il n'y a que ma courageuse Chinook qui est restée avec moi  ::

----------


## breton67

je n ais pas de préférences question photos elles sont toutes des messageres de bonheur 
mais celle que Asting appelle calins tendresse  :: 
Luda a un petit quelque chose de mon Guen  :: lui aussi refait tout ce qui literie mais en plus il fait de la charpie de tout ce qui ressemble de pres ou de loin a du textile  :: 
pauvre petite Chinnok c est encore plus impressionant que mon Lutin vu qu elle est bien plus grande

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour toutes ces belles photos.
Heureuse que Chinook aille un peu mieux  ::

----------


## anniec

Quelles jolies photos ! Très belle meute, Régine  ::

----------


## poppo

Un regal ces photos!J'adore celle des "drôles de dames"  ::

----------


## Mi

"L"auberge du bonheur"

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Quelles bouilles !!! couchées bien au chaud les unes sur les autres c'est encore plus doux et moelleux, ou bien en plein exercice sportif... elles ont une vraie curiosité réciproque, c'est amusant à observer à tout instant !!!
Petite CHINOOK est très fatiguée mais aime à suivre la troupe quand même et même au froid ...

bonne suite à toute la family....  petit séjour opératoire de la Maitresse inclus !!!_

----------


## MARATHONMAN

j'avais raté toutes ces photos Quel régal!!!!!!
Chapeau Chinooka car tu as là une "meute du bonheur" resplendissante et émouvante
Mais quel boulot
alors vraiment, ::

----------


## Chinooka

::   ::   ::  *Joyeux anniversaire ma chère petite Chinook*  ::   ::   :: 

*Moman et la meute*  ::

----------


## Daysie433

Joyeux anniversaire belle petite chinook, je te fais plein de bisous

----------


## siju

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE BELLE CHINOOK !!!

* Un gros câlin pour toi et un gros bisou à ta moman !*
*

----------


## elisa59

*Joyeux anniversaire merveilleuse Chinook ! pleins de bisous*  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
à toi aussi chère Régine ::

----------


## breton67

petite Chinook prends bien soin de toi pour que ta moman nous régale encore souvent de ces photos qui nous font chaud au coeur
 bon anniversaire

----------


## Wilo

::  JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE :: , CHINOOK, TU ES UNE VRAIE BEAUTE  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

"CHAPEAU L'ARTISTE"

Bon anniv'

----------


## r'is27

Joyeux anniversaire Chinook, ménage toi tu es une centenaire maintenant donc pas de folie et pour ton âge tu as encore un regard pétillant de jeunesse. Tu es magnifique  ::

----------


## lili2000

Joyeux anniversaire !!!

----------


## TENDRESSE

*
Joyeux Anniversaire ma belle Chinook.
Plein de caresses supplémentaires pour ce jour exceptionnel.*

----------


## F ET F

Joyeux anniversaire Chinook... 
Très jolies photos.

----------


## astings

Elle est belle notre Chinook;
bises

----------


## vmmiss

15 ans, c'est magnifique tu es très belle  ::

----------


## anniec

_Bon anniversaire Chinook !!!_  ::

----------


## poppo

La centenaire la plus célèbre de Rescue!!

Joyeux Anniversaire la beauté!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Merci à toutes, merci aussi pour vos mails   ::  

La douairière se repose depuis un bon moment, "c'est qu'on n'a pas tous les jours 20 ans, il faut se ménager" dit-elle  ::   "C'est fatiguant d'être une vedette"  ::  

 ::

----------


## teuleu



----------


## MOUNINOX

**

----------


## cassie60

joyeux anniversaire belle chinook

----------


## Chinooka

Grosse urgence, à diffuser svp :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...10-02-a-80026/

----------


## Daysie433

diffusé régine

http://caniche.positifforum.com/t611...dimanche#38107

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai vu  ::  Astings fait suivre aussi.

Pauvres gamines, leur avenir s'annonce bien sombre avec un père aussi insensible....  ::

----------


## astings

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon message a été effacé ???????? je n'ai rien dit d'incorrect.

----------


## Chinooka

Ton message y est toujours  ::

----------


## astings

Oups !!! c'est la fatigue  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Encore une urgence qui me tient à coeur :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/picardie...1/#post1573251

les suites d'une torsion d'estomac ?

Si vous pouviez diffuser largement, ce serait gentil. Je n'ose imaginer l'angoisse de Gretel...  ::

----------


## poppo

Diffusé Régine, bon sang  l'angoisse....

----------


## siju

Diffusé aussi

----------


## Chinooka

Jaspée m'a envoyé ceci par mail, c'est vraiment exceptionnel et de toute beauté, je voulais que vous en profitiez aussi   ::   Regardez bien jusqu'à la fin sinon vous raterez les oursons !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=FaJD7y2Hw7E

----------


## cassie60

diffuse

----------


## vidau fabienne

BLUE A ETE RETROUVEE  DECEDEE  PAUVRE LONGUES NOREILLES  RIP MA BELLE courage a sa famille je trouve plus son post

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Merci Fabienne.
*http://www.rescue-forum.com/picardie...1/#post1577046

----------


## jaspée

> BLUE A ETE RETROUVEE  DECEDEE  PAUVRE LONGUES NOREILLES  RIP MA BELLE courage a sa famille je trouve plus son post


ho merde !!!!!!!!! oups, pardon...  ::

----------


## astings

Quel horrible dénouement. .As t'elle été percutée par une voiture ? Je pense trés fort à sa famille.

----------


## Chinooka

Quelle tristesse que ta belle aventure avec ta moman s'arrête déjà et comme  ça. Dis-lui qu'on pense très fort à elle et qu'on l'embrasse.

Au revoir jolie petite Blue  ::

----------


## teuleu

::  C'est bien triste, pauvre  petite blue.Affectueuses pensées.

----------


## siju

C'est trop triste ! Je trouve qu'on a que de mauvaises nouvelles depuis un certain temps !  ::

----------


## jaspée

comme tu dis ma sijunette... le 13 porterait il malheur ?? ou est ce le cours de la vie qui veut ca ?? on est bien peu de chose... pauvre monde  ::

----------


## anniec

Pauvre puce  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Après avoir mûrement réfléchi pendant près de 2 ans, Aladine a enfin trouvé sa vocation : électricienne  ::   Ca ne fait pas vraiment mon bonheur mais bon.....











Ca m'a coûté 30 euros de câbles télédistribution rien que pour les télés (une petite au salon avec les magnétos et la grande dans la véranda)   ::   Je m'étonnais que l'image était devenue très mauvaise, je pensais devoir changer de télé jusqu'à ce que je découvre "ça"  ::   J'ai découvert le pot aux roses quand j'ai voulu regarder une cassette que j'avais enregistrée au salon : RIEN sur la cassette ! L'image de la télé de la véranda était devenue brouillardeuse à souhait, je veux bien admettre que je suis miro mais quand même  ::   Enfin, pour me consoler vous me direz certainement que les câbles m'ont coûté moins cher qu'une nouvelle télé.....  ::

----------


## astings

Es tu sure que se soit elle  :: ? car son regard en dit long : "je suis victime d'un coup monté "  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est elle parce que je ne l'ai pas prise en flag' mais j'ai interprété son regard tout autrement que toi..... j'y ai plutôt vu de la culpabilité  ::

----------


## astings

Oui,effectivement  ::

----------


## sirev59

ehhhhh une sage parmi les sages !!!
un ange passe !! ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*J'adore la tête d'Aladine sur la dernière photo, le bon dieu sans confession, le regard de celle qui dit : "Mais j'ai rien fait", ce sont les autres....*. ::

----------


## cassie60

pauvre Aladine tu as voulu que moman renouvelle l electricité ou achete les derniers modeles de télés
Heluim la petite chatte que j ai adopté adore les chargeurs de portable 5 achetes en 3 mois et les chargeurs d'aspirateur de table 2 je fais travaillé amaz--
pour la Télé je suis sur WI fi donc pas de fils d'antenne
tiens le petit OSO d'espagne est chez moi c'est la miniature de petit loup 
 il reste  je l adopte oui oui

----------


## poppo

Aladine a bien observé Scarlet pendant tout ce temps.......on va enfin pouvoir rigoler les filles  :: 

Ok , ok Régine je  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Cassie.... encore une bonne FA  ::  Note que je te comprends, la seule fois où j'ai fait FA, au bout de 15 jours le transit était terminé : je faisais stériliser Blacky et je le gardais pour la vie, un amour de toutou   ::   Ca se passe bien avec ta meute ? Il est arrivé en bonne santé ?

Luda c'est plutôt la jardineuse. En ce moment précis, elle entretient les trous du jardin..... Elle aussi, c'est le bon Dieu sans confession

----------


## cassie60

La meute de nordiques  :: s'est demandée c'est quoi cela un extra terrestre ::  les seuls poilus qui pesent moins de 15kg ce sont mes chats( 4 6 et 8 kg)
alors lui il pese 6 kg , tout de suite bien dans ses patounes un bain lui fut donné car le pauvre puis un brossage et demelage de poils je suis tout beau en pleine forme dominant sur la nourriture ,joue avec le gros teo le rouquin zen++++(27kg) 
oso calins à souhait bonnes bases j ignore si cela va continuer 
i bonne entente il est vrai que mes poilus ne font rien pour que je n adopte pas ,ils sont sympas avec tous les poilus
de plus OSO ressemble telllement à mon ptit loup suis tombé baba bientot des photos de la meute
Comment va Chinook sans oublier le reste de ta meute ?
et Ta maman son demenagement emmenagement ?

----------


## astings

Cassie60 ,ou peut on voir les photos de votre petit bout ? (j'suis curieuse  :: )

----------


## cassie60

je n ai pas eu le temps je les mettrai ce week end il a bien change

----------


## Chinooka

J'imagine qu'il a bien changé depuis son bain et son brushing, surtout sortant d'un refuge et après un aussi long voyage !

Chinook va bien, depuis hier elle termine ses gamelles sans chipoter  :: 

Maman campe toujours dans son ancienne maison... elle veut défaire ses cartons mais comme ils sont empilés, ce n'est pas facile. Mon dos ne me permet pas de faire de l'escalade et de porter des trucs lourds donc elle est tributaire de Nouch qui n'est plus disponible que le lundi et le mardi (et encore...) donc ça n'avance guère. Mais elle commence à avoir envie de vendre, c'est bon signe. D'autre part, il y a encore beaucoup dans le grenier. Pierre lui a vendu sur Ebay de petits fauteuils en osier pour 150 euros et elle rouspète... elle a l'impression de rouler les acheteurs, j'ai beau lui dire qu'on ne leur met pas le couteau sur la gorge, que s'ils achètent c'est parce qu'ils le veulent bien : elle n'en démord pas  ::   Je ne m'en mêle pas sinon ça va encore mal tourner  ::  C'est mieux de récupérer 150 euros que de tout mettre au conteneur, non ? mais bon, elle sait mieux que moi  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pauvre Aladine Accusée sans preuve
Vraiment dans quel monde vivons nous ::

----------


## Wilo

euh, rassurez-moi, Aladine ne risque pas de se prendre une châtaigne en décortiquant les prises ?  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Apparemment avec le câble de distribution, ça ne risque rien sinon je l'aurais entendue chanter  ::   Les câbles sont cachés un maximum mais... Il faut que je trouve quelqu'un pour me mettre tout ça en hauteur.

----------


## teuleu

bonne idée en hauteur ce sera un nouveau défi pour la meute   

grignoter les fils c'est un truc de chiot en général aprés cela leur passe  alors peut être qu'elle va arrêter .

je ne peut m'empêcher de remarque que Luda , qui ne faisait absolument aucune bêtise dans sa FA  ,commence à en faire ...............je remarque c'est tout ...............mais je n'en tire aucune conclusion  ..................pour le moment 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oops pardon pourll'orthographe  ::

----------


## Wilo

c'est vrai qu'on leur donnerait le bon dieu sans confession  ::  mais elles sont si belles et charmeuses qu'elles savent que Maman Chinooka fondra  ::

----------


## jaspée

ou alors aladine se sent tellement mieux dans son nouvel environnement qu'elle a peut etre l'impression qu'on ne la chouchoute plus comme au départ... peut etre lui donner un os en plastique ?

----------


## Chinooka

Après avoir beaucoup tergiversé, la date de la stérilisation d'Aladine est fixée : le jeudi 21 février. Le véto près de chez moi, très compréhensif, viendra à 8h45 pour la calmer, il l'emmènera et me la ramènera après l'opération. Il n'y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour que tout se passe bien...  ::  Ce n'est évidemment pas la première fois que je fais stériliser une fifille mais jamais une stressée/craintive comme elle, c'est ça qui m'inquiète ! Vivement que ce soit derrière nous !!! Ils seront deux pour opérer, ça me rassure en cas de pépin. Il mettra des fils résorbables, ce sera toujours ça en moins à faire par après. Selon lui, elle ne devra pas porter de collerette (qui l'affolerait complètement) parce que les femelles ne touchent pas à leur cicatrice... sauf Chinook qui avait joué au véto tout seule et qui avait dû être recousue trois jours après l'opération !!! Mais Chinook est un cas pour la science, elle est unique ma Chichi   ::   Il m'a dit qu'il mettrait des fils supplémentaires, j'espère que ça suffira...

----------


## jaspée

y'a pas d'raison rejine,  ::  tout se passera bien !!

----------


## astings

Je penserai à toutes les deux  ::

----------


## anniec

> y'a pas d'raison rejine,  tout se passera bien !!


+1000 !      ::

----------


## Daysie433

courage à toi et surtout à Aladine pour sa stérilisation  :: 

quelqu'un peut diffuser sur un forum spécialisé pour ce braque dont l'eutha est prévue dans 6 jours ??  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ge-62-a-80514/

----------


## Chinooka

Pour le braque, hier soir j'ai envoyé le lien ainsi qu'un autre à Roli de sos chiens de chasse. On ne sait plus où donner de la tête et nos maisons ne sont pas extensibles malheureusement...  ::  

Hier soir j'ai regardé "Les infiltrés" sur France 2 consacré au trafic des animaux, il y avait un reportage sur les chiots de Slovaquie, une pitié. En plus ces salopards de marchands de chiens font des vaccins rage périmés donc ça ou rien, c'est kif-kif  ::  

Il y a presqu'un mois, une de mes cousines voulait un chiot : elle s'était d'abord tournée vers un élevage d'épagneuls bretons où des chiots venaient de naître mais un éleveur pas très communicatif et l'impatience ont fait qu'elle est allée dans la pire animalerie de Belgique (celle qui avait fait l'objet d'un reportage de One Voice sur les chiots de l'Est). Si encore elle m'avait demandé conseil, sachant que j'en sais quand même pas mal dans le domaine !!!

Chez A. E., on lui dit que c'est un chiot belge... ouais, je me suis rendue compte que la puce indiquait la Tchéquie ! Je lui ai dit que si le chiot était trop calme, s'il vomissait ou avait de la diarrhée : de foncer chez le véto, lui expliquant les cas de braques de Weimar que j'avais connus et qui sortaient mourants de A.E. Le lendemain de l'achat, un vendredi, a me tracassait et je lui ai dit de quand même aller montrer le chiot au véto avant le week-end. Le chiot était anémié et en hypothermie... La véto lui a fait une injection de je ne sais quoi, disant à ma cousine au passage qu'il ne fallait jamais acheter de chiot dans un endroit pareil !!! Elle est retournée le lendemain et le lundi, encore des injections et finalement le chiot a commencé à manger après 4 jours. Bref, elle a payé pour avoir un chiot croisé et malade et a déjà eu pas mal de frais véto en prime ! Maintenant elle a compris la leçon et fait la contre-pub pour cette infâme animalerie mais elle s'en veut d'avoir participé à ce trafic sans le savoir. Comme quoi, les gens sont encore bien mal informés, même dans notre entourage !!! Mais jamais je n'aurais imaginé qu'elle irait là puisqu'elle m'avait parlé avec enthousiasme d'un élevage à Reims !

Ah oui : le chiot avait eu la primo-vaccination et les rappels.... Je doute très fort que le protocole ait été respecté !!! J'ai également un gros doute sur l'âge du chiot. Bref, c'est n'importe quoi.

Nos gouvernements nous saignent via les taxes (en tout cas en Belgique, ça devient épouvantable) mais ils pourraient déjà récupérer des millions (si pas plus) en sanctionnant sévèrement le trafic des animaux !!!

----------


## breton67

j ai regardé Régine ,la colère ,le dégout et une telle pitié pour ces femelles croupissant dans leurs déchets que j ai arreté de regarder 
j ai enregistré alors je vais y retourner par petites doses 
quels salopards des vrais fumiers menteurs voleurs que ce soit au début de cette chaine a fric ou a la fin 
il n y en a eu aucun qui avait le moindre sentiment pour ces pauvres betes 
dommage ce document devrait etre diffusé a une heure de grande écoute , je voudrais seuleument que malgré les visages floutés que quelqu un dans l entourage de ces trafiquants reconnaisse l unou l autre et porte plainte 
Régine tout ira bien pour ta puce  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Voila le lien en replay de l'émission.
Que du dégout et de la tristesse*. :: 

http://pluzz.francetv.fr/videos/les_...,77106221.html

----------


## Chinooka

Malheureusement de Belgique, on ne peut pas voir le replay (une histoire de droits d'auteur ou le genre), j'ai essayé après l'émission sinon j'aurais envoyé le lien à ma cousine... Mais je l'ai enregistré sur cassette vidéo.

----------


## teuleu

> *Voila le lien en replay de l'émission.
> Que du dégout et de la tristesse*.
> 
> http://pluzz.francetv.fr/videos/les_...,77106221.html


merci merci comme cela je vais pouvoir la regarder

----------


## jaspée

moi aussi, etais au boulot à c't'heure... mais je sens déja que ca va me faire frémir dans le moindre de mes pauvres os... pauvres petits loulous...

----------


## astings

Moi, je n'ai pas tout u car ça me revolte et je m'énerve après ces pourris et c'est pas bon pour ma tension.

----------


## Chinooka

Diffusez un maximum svp !!! Une petite chienne vient de remonter d'Espagne et elle s'est échappée dans le département 51, à TOURS SUR MARNE :

"Y A T IL SUR LE FORUM DES PERSONNES QUI DEMEURENT DANS LE DEPARTEMENT 51 ? 

LA PETITE *MALINA EST EN FUGUE* DEPUIS HIER SOIR 21H...

Lors de sa promenade, son adoptante a laissé tomber sa laisse... une  mobylette est passée, MALINA a pris peur et s'est enfuie en hurlant....

MALINA est décrite comme une petite chienne timide. Elle est née en  Octobre 2012. Elle n'a pas pu aller bien loin. Les 48 prochaines heures  sont capitales pour la retrouver !"

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...61/page-9.html

----------


## jaspée

transmis à champardenais !

----------


## siju

Mis sur FB : http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## vidau fabienne

je squatte merci de partager vers les belges
PERDUS CE MATIN A LA CROIX ANDRE A NANDRIN ,LES 3  :Frown: (((( !!!!!!!!!!!!!
A tous mes contacts, pourriez-vous partager un max svp??? C est urgent. Les 3 chiens de m...a fille et Renaud ont disparu ce matin à la Croix-André à Nandrin, si vous les avez vus ou que vous les apercevez, pourriez-vous me contacter ou tel au 0494878616. Un grand merci!!! Ils répondent aux noms de bundy, whyski et lili.
genre berger australien  j essaie d envoyer la photo , mais ca passe pas , je recommence

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je squatte merci de partager vers les belges
PERDUS CE MATIN A LA CROIX ANDRE A NANDRIN ,LES 3  :Frown: (((( !!!!!!!!!!!!!
A tous mes contacts, pourriez-vous partager un max svp??? C est urgent. Les 3 chiens de m...a fille et Renaud ont disparu ce matin à la Croix-André à Nandrin, si vous les avez vus ou que vous les apercevez, pourriez-vous me contacter ou tel au 0494878616. Un grand merci!!! Ils répondent aux noms de bundy, whyski et lili.
genre berger australien  j essaie d envoyer la photo , mais ca passe pas , je recommence

----------


## vidau fabienne



----------


## astings

Mon dieu ,quel horreur. Fabienne peux tu dire ou est Nandrin,quel département ? Si les trois se sont échappés ,il faut espérer qu'ils restent ensemble et donc plus visibles .Ils ont des bouilles d'anges , sont ils craintifs ou vont ils vers l'homme? ça peut les sauver si quelqu'un les trouve .
je pense trés fort à toi et à ta fille.
Que de mauvaises nouvelles ce soir ,se ne sera pas facile de s'endormir.

----------


## cassie60

diffusion faite pour les 3 loulous et pour la petite d'espagne

----------


## Chinooka

J'attends le véto qui vient chercher Aladine pour la stérilisation, je voudrais être plus vieille de quelques heures et que ma belle soit revenue à la maison  ::

----------


## Daysie433

courage chinooka et gros bisous  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

Plein de pensées positives pour toi, Régine et ta pépette.
VIvement cet après midi.....
BIsous

Mimi

----------


## cassie60

de tout coeur avec toi Regine
vivement le retour d'Aladine
bizzzzzz

----------


## Chinooka

Elle vient de partir. Déjà dans les vapes, elle n'a opposé aucune résistance et c'est à peine si elle a ouvert un oeil  ::  

Il me téléphone quand il part de chez lui pour la ramener.

----------


## Wilo

tout va bien se passer, j'en suis sûre  ::  pleins de pensées positives et vivement le retour de la pépette  ::

----------


## Chinooka

La belle est déjà revenue !!! Elle dort dans son studio dont on a fermé les tirettes du toit et de la porte de devant, elle ne peut pas en sortir avant cet après-midi. Je lui ai mis une couverture en laine pour qu'elle ne prenne pas froid quand j'ouvre la porte vers la terrasse pour les autres. Les autres (enfermés au salon le temps de l'installation) se sont agités pendant quelques minutes, Chinook faisait le guet devant le studio mais le calme est revenu.

Il n'a retiré que les ovaires. L'utérus est beau (contrairement à celui de Norvège qu'il était temps de stériliser à l'époque), rien aux mamelles, les dents sont belles aussi (très peu de tartre), nettoyage complet des oreilles et coupe des ongles sont faits. Elle pèse 31 kg ! Elle a une petite ouverture au milieu : 4 points de suture seulement (fils résorbables), je m'attendais à ce qu'elle ait le ventre ouvert ! Elle a des antibios à prendre pendant quelques jours et ne peut rien manger avant demain matin, il faut qu'elle reste au calme et je suis juste à côté d'elle pour la surveiller de près  ::  



Je n'en revenais pas que le véto me téléphone aussi vite !!! C'est une excellente chose de faite, je me tracassais vraiment beaucoup à l'idée de devoir la sortir de la maison pour cette opération : ma véto n'aurait pas pu la porter, moi non plus. Je suis vraiment ravie de connaître ce véto très sympa qui habite tout près de chez moi ! Ce n'est pas pour autant que je laisse tomber ma véto bien sûr, mais c'est rassurant d'en avoir deux compétents sur qui je peux compter  ::

----------


## Wilo

voilà une bonne chose de faite.  ç'est super d'avoir deux vétos sur qui l'on peut compter et l'un près de chez soi  :: 
qu'elle est belle dans sa couverture douillette  ::

----------


## poppo

Waouw! Même pas eu le temps de lire la nouvelle de son départ et elle est déjà de retour  :: Super ce véto!
Gros calins à la belle et pour toi, tu peux souffler, c'est fait! :: 

 ::

----------


## siju

Super nouvelle, maintenant elle va faire un gros dodo ♥ ♥ gros câlins pour elle et pour le reste de la troupe.
Gros bisous pour toi.

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Contente des nouvelles rassurantes, j'ai pensé à elle toute la matinée..
Remet toi bien fifille.*

----------


## manou 85

Contente que cela se soit bien passer.

C'est plus léger comme opé et si l'utérus est propre !

Faudra t il surveiller quand m^me qu'elle ne fasse pas une métrite plus tard ???

Caresses à la bellotte !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Le véto m'a dit qu'il n'y aurait pas de risques de métrite plus tard, l'utérus va s'atrophier puisque c'est hormonal. Pour le cancer des mamelles, la stérilisation aussi tard (elle aura 6 ans le 21 avril) ne supprime pas tous les risques mais les diminue quand même.

Le véto a oublié de me compter les antibios donc il passe à 14h30 en partant faire ses visites à domicile, il en profitera pour voir si tout va bien... ça fera trois visites aujourd'hui pour le prix d'une  ::  

Merci les filles ! si vous saviez à quel point je me sens mieux  ::   Quand le véto est arrivé, je lui ai dit que j'avais les tripes à l'envers d'angoisse, il m'a répondu : moi pas, Aladine non plus, c'est le principal  ::  , pas la moindre compassion pour moi  ::  mais bon, ce n'était pas moi la reine du jour  ::

----------


## manou 85

N'en demande pas trop  non plus !! 

Si il se met la rate au court bouillon pour une hystero !!! que fera t il pour un gros bobo !!! 

Allez un p'tit verre de vin rouge cela ira mieux !!!   ::

----------


## jaspée

t'as raison nanou, si le véto est plus malade que ses "patients"... il est temps de changer de véto !!
Holly la pestouille est chez le véto aussi depuis ce matin pour la meme chose !! mais je dois attendre ce soir pour avoir des nouvelles car mon véto fait les interventions après ses consult.... et y'en avait un paquet ce matin !! Du coup, j'ai pas trop bien dormi ce matin, mais je me rattraperais ce soir quand la p'tite peste sera de retour !!  :: 
gros poutous à Aladine, et au reste de la troupe !!

----------


## Chinooka

Il a suffi que j'aie le dos tourné pendant moins d'une minute et Scarlett était dans le studio avec Aladine, la tirette de la porte de devant en a pris un coup...  ::   A 14h15, la belle est sortie au jardin et a fait son petit tour à l'aise en marchant doucement. Je n'ai pas pu l'accompagner parce que je gardais un oeil sur la porte d'entrée puisque le véto devait passer. Il l'a donc regardée vite fait et est satisfait. De toute manière, s'il y a la moindre chose je peux l'appeler.

Jaspée, courage jusqu'à ce soir, je sais combien c'est long quand on attend ! note que je n'ai pas eu le temps de dire ouf qu'Aladine était déjà de retour !!!

----------


## cassie60

ravie que cela c'est bien passé pour la chipie Aladine 
bisous sans oublier les caresses à ta meute
si je trouve le temps je vais vous mettre les photos de oso surnommé zebulon encore un phenomene celui là

----------


## Chinooka

Si tu l'appelles Zebulon, ça ne m'étonne pas que ce soit un phénomène : mon premier teckel qui était  ::   portait ce nom sur son (soi-disant) pedigree  :Big Grin:  Mais bon, je l'avais rebaptisé Zorro et ça n'a pas été mieux  ::   C'est lui qui m'avait bouffé deux banquettes de voiture... entre autres !

----------


## breton67

Chinooka j arrive a nouveau quand la guerre est finie  :: , mais tout s est bien passé c est l essentiel 
Jaspée toi aussi tu es en attente c est toujours une épreuve castration ou stérilisation , c est cette fichue anésthésie qui me fait peur a chaque fois , allez courage a toi aussi 
faites de gros calins a vos belles

----------


## jaspée

> Si tu l'appelles Zebulon, ça ne m'étonne pas que ce soit un phénomène : mon premier teckel qui était   portait ce nom sur son (soi-disant) pedigree  Mais bon, je l'avais rebaptisé Zorro et ça n'a pas été mieux   C'est lui qui m'avait bouffé deux banquettes de voiture... entre autres !


les miens, théo et holly, razmotts à poils durs, ont déja attaqué la mienne... j'ai tout camouflé... et ils s'en sont pris aux ceintures arrières !! du coup, suis coincée à devoir remettre des ceintures avant le controle technique... suis en retard !!!!  :: 

je viens de téléphoner au véto, petite holly va bien ! je la récupère demain matin...  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Tu la récupères seulement demain ? elle a été opérée tard sans doute ?

Les ceintures de sécurité, ne m'en parle pas, elles y sont toutes passées.... mais les ceintures, c'était Igloo. Ca m'a coûté une fortune avant que je ne pense à investir dans une cage de transport  ::   Avec ses teckels, Maman a aussi eu quelques ceintures bouffées et même son volant auquel il manquait un morceau...  ::

----------


## jaspée

oui, il l'a opérée tard, vers 17 h 30... donc j'attendrais demain... du coup, elle pourra se reposer un p'tit car théo l'attend de pied ferme pour jouer avec elle !!
bisous les chinokiens !!  ::

----------


## vmmiss

contente pour la douce aladine  ::  tu dois être bien soulagée

----------


## lili2000

Contente que l'opération ce soit bien passée.
Je lui souhaite une bonne convalescence ...
Comment va Chinook ?

----------


## anniec

Excellentes nouvelles pour les 2 fifilles  :: 
Bon rétablissement !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Elle va se faire chouchoutter la belle Aladine
Tant mieux que tu aies connu un second véto sympa et avec de l humour

Jaspée pas de souci j'espère pour toi aussi aujourd'hui :: 

Avez vous des nouvelles des 3 chiens de Fabienne???

----------


## Chinooka

J'avais écrit ce message tout à l'heure et je vois à l'instant que j'ai oublié de le poster  ::  

Aladine a passé une nuit très calme, allongée contre moi... elle a  profité de son statut de jeune opérée pour s'étaler encore plus dans le  lit sous la couette  ::  

Ce  matin elle n'a pas voulu de sa gamelle à part le p'tit suisse avec  l'antibio, vers 15h elle a commencé à claquer des dents : j'ai évacué la  troupe hors de la véranda et j'ai présenté sa gamelle à Aladine qui a  tout mangé. Ce soir gamelle maison : elle ne s'est pas fait prier,  l'appétit est revenu  ::    Elle a repris son petit train-train quotidien. Je lui ai mis un kiwi  dans sa gamelle, c'est plein de vitamines, on fera ça pendant quelques  jours.

Par contre Chinook est de nouveau en mode "je fais la  grève de la faim", ma véto passe lundi lui refaire ses injections en  espérant que ça lui ouvrira l'appétit parce qu'il faut absolument  qu'elle prenne des forces : l'arrière-train faiblit encore... C'est une  vraie bourrique, quand elle a décidé de ne pas manger, je peux lui  donner n'importe quoi, c'est "NIET  ::  "  ::  

Je  vais voir si Nouch peut venir "essayer" de faire de la place dans un de  mes greniers pour mettre.... les fameuses "chaises de famille" de  Maman. J'avais dit que non mais si ça peut débloquer la situation, elle  acceptera peut-être de faire venir un vide-grenier pour ce qui reste  ::  

Bon week-end  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

J'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas de faire un HS sur ton post mais comme beaucoup de "visiteurs" et d'amoureux des grandes z'oreilles" je mets ce jeunot qui vous retourne rien que de le regarder
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...9/#post1601460

----------


## jaspée

+1 avec toi, je viens d'aller voir le post, c'est boulversant ! une famille pour lui, c'est urgent, il est aussi déboussolé qu'aladine à ses débuts... :: 
ma tiote holly est en pleine forme !! elle a eu droit à la couette aussi cette nuit (mais elle prend moins de place que la tienne !!!) son pansement la gêne à peine, elle a courru après les oiseaux ce matin, et là, elle fait la folle avec théo !
bon courage pour la belle Chinook...  ::

----------


## jaspée

Ty me regarde préparer la valise... me fait rire ! s'il pouvait rentrer dans le sac... le ferait !! 
bisous tout le monde, m'en vais affronter le grand nord !!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Bonne route Jaspée et prudence : on annonce de la neige pour aujourd'hui et demain.

Marathonman, tu m'as devancée ! Poppo m'a signalé le petit Gaston hier soir, je comptais mettre le lien ici parce que, comme tu le dis, des amoureuses de longues oreilles suivent ce post. J'ai aussi pensé à Aladine à ses débuts quand je l'ai vu... Mais comment savoir si c'est un cador avec les mâles ? et comment savoir si c'est un aboyeur ou non ? là où il est, il n'a pas l'occasion de révéler son vrai caractère qui peut se révéler par la suite.

----------


## breton67

j ai craqué sur ce petit moi aussi , un vrai petit coeur , 
ah Régine si nous étions plus jeunes ........., mais il ne se passe pas un jour ou un regard me fait craquer et il y en a tant  :: 
Jaspée , sois prudente et bon voyage  ::

----------


## siju

J'espère aussi que petit Gaston va bientôt trouver une bonne famille !! ♥

----------


## astings

J'arrive de 4 jours de vacances et je vois que l'intervention de la puce s'est bien passée(mais je n'en doutais pas). 

Sur la route nous sommes tombés en pleine tempête de neige et pour faire un trajet qui, habituellement, fait 2 H 30 , nous avons mis à peu prés 6 H  :: . Aussi, j'ai beaucoup pensé aux Loulous qui doivent arrivés ce week end car ils ne laissent passer aucun camions ,ils ont affrété des aires de repos.
Espérons que cela se calme et que le camion puisse faire son trajet initial.

----------


## jaspée

coucou les filles ! j'ai affronté la neige et les intempéries pour trouver de la flotte glaciale dans ces satanées ardennes !!
y'avait quand meme de la neige ce matin et ty s'est défoulé avant l'arrivée à la maison familiale !!! la météo annonce de nouvelles giboulées pour demain... bonhomme de neige en vue ? vous raconterais !! bisous !!

----------


## Chinooka

Jaspée, il fallait venir plus au nord, il a encore neigé aujourd'hui chez moi !!!

----------


## breton67

vivement le printemps .....ne serait ce que pour le moral  :: 
ici il neigeotte un peu tout est gris et sale et je ne dis rien pour les patounes ,mes serpillères tirent la ::

----------


## lili2000

Comment le vétérinaire a-t-il trouvé Chinook ?

----------


## Chinooka

Ma véto la trouve toujours bien éveillée, Chinook lui a fait la fête comme d'habitude. Chinook retoussait et ne mangeait plus depuis vendredi (à part une petite poignée de croquettes). Elle lui a fait ses deux injections, ce soir Chichi n'a pas mangé, je croise les doigts pour demain. Nouch ne l'avait plus vue depuis longtemps, il a trouvé qu'elle n'avait pas maigri. Mais elle est très fragile de l'arrière-train et je ne peux plus la laisser avec les autres quand quelqu'un arrive parce qu'ils la bousculent et la font tomber.

Maintenant, Chinook se lève très fréquemment et reste plantée au milieu de la véranda, ne sachant pas si elle veut aller à la cuisine ou sortir sur la terrasse, elle peut rester 5 bonnes minutes sur le pas à prendre l'air... malgré un froid glacial ! et tout le monde en profite  ::   On dirait qu'elle réfléchit profondément à ce qu'elle va faire et mes invitations à aller à la cuisine ou sur la terrasse ne la font pas bouger. Ma véto dit que c'est la sénilité qui s'installe, à côté de ça elle a toute sa tête et participe encore à tout !

Ce week-end Aladine a enlevé le quart de ses fils... ben oui, il ne lui en reste plus que trois sur quatre  ::   Je rigole parce que ça n'a pas d'incidence sur la cicatrice !

Il faut que je vous raconte... Pierre met plein d'objets sur un site pour Maman. Entre autres il y avait un banc/coffre, deux tables de nuit et un lit d'une personne : le tout "années 60". Il y a une dizaine de jours, il me demande de faire une surenchère plancher pour relancer le truc. Le dimanche soir il y a 8 jours je reçois deux mails comme quoi je n'ai pas obtenu le banc/coffre ni les tables de nuit mais... je reçois aussi un troisième mail me félicitant pour le lit !!!!! Nom d'un chien, j'étais montée à 10,75 euros et personne n'avait suivi, personne n'en avait voulu, première fois de ma vie que je faisais une enchère sur un site   ::   Le lundi Pierre était chez Maman, je l'appelle sur son portable en lui disant "ne dis pas que c'est moi et essaie de ne pas rire mais j'ai reçu les félicitations pour le lit"  ::   Il sait que ma maison est pleine... et il me répond avec le plus grand sérieux (avant d'éclater de rire) "c'est très bien madame et quand pouvons-nous vous le livrer"  ::  Je lui réponds "tu te rends compte ! je rachète mon héritage sur un site d'occasions !!!!"  ::  

Le fou-rire magistral que nous avons eu lui a fait du bien parce qu'il sature complètement avec ce déménagement !

Et ce matin au téléphone, Pierre me raconte qu'ils ont vidé un des  congélateurs de trucs périmés, il ne restait que deux paquets non  périmés, donc quasi vide........ Il a la bonne idée de l'ouvrir : Maman a  refait des provisions en douce, le congel est de nouveau à moitié plein  alors qu'il doit encore venir à Waterloo  ::  J'ai senti un certain découragement dans la voix de Pierre qui m'a dit "on ne s'en sortira jamais"  ::    Il m'a également dit que pour le prochain congélateur qui serait vidé,  il couperait carrément le fil pour empêcher Maman de remettre la prise  et de le re-remplir   :: 

Ce matin Nouch est venu ranger un de mes greniers, il a fait de la place pour les fameuses "chaises de famille" de Maman. J'espère que ça va débloquer la situation mais il n'y a pas la place pour mettre tout son grenier chez moi !!!  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu "tiens de qui" dit Régine ::

----------


## astings

Ben dis dont Régine !!!!!!! je n'ai jamais vu un déménagement qui durait aussi longtemps dans le temps  :: je comprends que Pirre soit un tantinet découragé  :: ,je pense que lorsque tout sera terminé il poussera un grand soupir de soulagement ...... et toi aussi  :: et vous pourrez  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## fabi37

J'arrive avec un peu de retard, je viens de voir pour Aladine! une bonne chose de faite.
Quand à Chinook des hauts des bas liés à son âge.
Faut pas vieillir , valable aussi pour nous.
Tout cela pour dire que je pense bien à toi
caresses à la meute et bisous pour toi

----------


## breton67

Régine sans commentaires pour ce qui est de la chambre ,il y a de quoi mourir de rire 
il faut la faire celle là  :: je doute que ce soit arrivé a quelqu un d autre  :: 
pour Chinook elle me rappelle mon petit Lutin ,il me faisait lever parfois jusqu a trois fois  par nuit et idem il restait piqué malgré le froid des minutes entieres a se demander ce qu il faisait dehors 
cela fait tellement mal de les voir diminuer sans qu on ne puisses les aider !
ta véto est de bon conseil alors tiens bon petite Chinnok
 ::  ::

----------


## jaspée

Bon, plus un poil de neige depuis mon arrivée de samedi... que de la boue et du dégel... groumf....
Ty s'en moque, il se promène, dort sur le lit du papy et se régale quand ma frangine fait la cuisine !
t'es à combien de KM de la pointe des ardennes Réjine ?

----------


## Chinooka

Les Ardennes --> Waterloo, ça dépend où tu te trouves ! Arlon (40 km de Luxembourg) --> Waterloo par exemple, ça fait +/- 190 km.

Chinook ne mange toujours pratiquement pas, il faut attendre deux jours après les injections mais il serait temps qu'elle s'y remette ! Je ne comprends pas comment elle tient encore debout sans reprendre des forces !

Hier après-midi, Pierre et Nouch ont amené des chaises qu'ils ont montées au grenier mais il en reste encore chez Maman... Pierre a pété un câble tellement il n'en sort plus, Maman continue de vouloir garder plein de trucs !!! Il est temps que ça se termine sinon elle va devoir terminer toute seule et là, on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge...

----------


## astings

Courage Régine,aussi bien pour Chinook que pour le déménagement de ta maman.

----------


## poppo

::  Et si tu disais a ta maman qu'en vendant le plus d'affaires possibles l'argent pourrait être utilisés a aider de pauvres loulous ? Comme elle aime beaucoup les animaux cela fera peut être mouche, non? Cela fera de deux pierres un coup  :: Quitte a faire un brocante style 
"maison ouverte" , tu piques une journée, mets des affiches partout, une annonce sur le bon coin belge et hop! les gens viennent, regardent et suis certain que pas mal de choses partiront  :: 


Courage pour Chinook, tu as essayé le coeur de boeuf en tranches?

----------


## cassie60

coucou Regine
Comment va Chinook??

----------


## Chinooka

Une très grosse pensée pour Astings qui a dû laisser partir son petit Lewis âgé de 19 ans aujourd'hui   ::  

Chinook me désespère, je commence à m'arracher les cheveux et ça me met de mauvais poil : quoique je mette dans sa gamelle, elle continue de grignoter du bout des dents malgré les deux injections de lundi, je ne sais plus à quel saint me vouer    ::   Ce qui me stupéfie, c'est qu'elle n'est même pas plus affaiblie alors qu'elle mange à peine !!! Elle reste bien éveillée (on ne lui donnerait jamais 15 ans tellement elle a l'oeil vif) et elle participe toujours à tout mais elle fait la grève de la faim. Elle reste aussi tyrannique quand son fauteuil est occupé... bien souvent elle tourne les talons dès que l'intrus est descendu : elle est toujours aussi pétasse quoi  ::

----------


## jaspée

haa ma pauvre Réjine, les toutous ont des ressources insoupconnées !! si chinook ne veut pas manger, ne t'arrache pas les cheveux.. elle mangera si elle a envie... nos loulous ont leurs desseins à accomplir.. et on est pas maitre de ca... fais lui confiance... meme si c'est pas facile... bisous ma douce !!
tendres pensées pour asting et son loulou, pas facile... mais ainsi va la vie... et la mort plus qu'honorable à cet age... t'as assurée un max asting, pas de regret, juste de la tristesse pour la perte de ta boule de poils... qui a rejoint la grande famille des étoiles au ciel... et de nos anges gardiens  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a tout juste trois ans, je gagnais le gros lot à la loterie  :Pom pom girl:  En effet, j'allais à Plaisir et je revenais avec Scarlett  ::   A l'époque je croyais encore au Père Noël en voyant son air angélique, depuis je ne crois plus au Père Noël   ::  

J'y étais allée avec Sirev59 et j'y avais rencontré Tendresse pour la première fois, elles étaient aussi naïves que moi  ::

----------


## breton67

triste pour Asting qu est ce que c est dur ces moments là courage  :: 
Regine je n ais que trop connu ce probleme de ne pas manger ,j avais a l estomac quand je préparais les gamelles , je ne peux qu etre d accord avec Jaspée 
courage Régine  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Et aujourd'hui, ça fait 5 ans que Titi est devenu belge  ::

----------


## astings

Déjà 5ans,comme le temps passe vite. Bon anniversaire d'adoption joli titi. ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

5ans que tu es allée chercher Titi Je n'en reviens pas Quant à Scarlett je m'en souviens très bien 
Ne regrette rien croire encore au Père Noel c'est génial

c'est une petite jeunette pleine de vie "Miss Scarlett"

----------


## breton67

le temps passe vite Régine beaucoup trop vite 
bon anniversaire a Titi qui lui aussi a gagné le gros lot  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Il y a tout juste trois ans, je gagnais le gros lot à la loterie  En effet, j'allais à Plaisir et je revenais avec Scarlett   A l'époque je croyais encore au Père Noël en voyant son air angélique, depuis je ne crois plus au Père Noël   
> 
> J'y étais allée avec Sirev59 et j'y avais rencontré Tendresse pour la première fois, elles étaient aussi naïves que moi


*
Souvenirs, souvenirs, je faisais un tri dans mes anciennes photos....

Voila, la belle qui s'appelait encore Bella et  venait du Refuge de Saint Pierre du Mont.
J'étais allée la voir en octobre 2009 pour t'envoyer les photos, quelle tristesse dans son regard.
Elle s'est bien rattrappée la bougresse!!






Et le départ de Scarlett de Plaisir le 1 mars 2010.
La voila prête pour la sortie...


*

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Tendresse ! Peux-tu me renvoyer les photos de ta visite et du départ de Scarlett du refuge ? je ne sais pas où je les ai mises...  ::

----------


## teuleu

> Et aujourd'hui, ça fait 5 ans que Titi est devenu belge


 TITI

----------


## TENDRESSE

*J'ai oublié tout à l'heure....Joyeux Anniversaire Titi.* ::  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon anniversaire !

----------


## anniec

Bon anniversaire Titi  ::

----------


## poppo

TITI !!

----------


## inti

:Pom pom girl:  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Daysie433

> *J'ai oublié tout à l'heure....Joyeux Anniversaire Titi.*


+ 1

comment va chinook ??

----------


## cassie60

bonjour

ma princesse jeudi s est fait attaque par un  chien ce qui devait etre une promenade une joie fut un cauchemar
ma belle ma ronchonne a succombé à ses blessures vendredi à 17h 15 elle avait 13 ans je l"avais accueilli à l'age de 9 ans
elle me manque et j ai cette image dhorreur

----------


## lili2000

> bonjour
> 
> ma princesse jeudi s est fait attaque par un  chien ce qui devait etre une promenade une joie fut un cauchemar
> ma belle ma ronchonne a succombé à ses blessures vendredi à 17h 15 elle avait 13 ans je l"avais accueilli à l'age de 9 ans
> elle me manque et j ai cette image dhorreur


 ::  Bon courage  ::  ! Le maître n'était pas là ?

----------


## astings

Cassie, je comprends votre douleur et je pense qu'assister à l'attaque de son chien tant aimé doit relever de l'horreur absolue car vous avez dû vous sentir impuissante. J'espère que le maitre de l'autre chien a réalisé le cauchemar que vous avez vécu et qu'il a apprit  la terrible nouvelle. 
Je pense trés fort à vous et à votre puce.

----------


## Chinooka

Oh Cassie... je venais donner quelques petites nouvelles en vitesse et là, c'est l'horreur  ::   C'était laquelle ta princesse ? Je veux bien croire que c'est une vision d'horreur dont on se débarrasse très difficilement, si pas jamais. Je pense que c'est la pire chose qui puisse arriver avec le chien qui disparaît et dont on ne sait jamais ce qu'il est devenu. Le chien qui a attaqué est connu dans le quartier pour son agressivité ? si oui, quand on a un chien agressif on lui met une muselière !!! Tu as porté plainte ? ça ne te ramènera pas ta princesse mais ça peut éviter que ça se reproduise.

Dans les hommages, il y a la petite Volta qui est morte de la même façon. C'est horrible. Que puis-je te dire à part que je suis de tout coeur avec toi   ::  

Quand j'allais encore au marché le dimanche, j'emmenais parfois Satine. A deux reprises (deux dimanches) le même chien a sauté sur elle, j'ai eu juste le temps de la tirer en arrière  ::  

Il a fait printanier aujourd'hui, de la salle de bain je voyais Titi qui prenait son bain de soleil au jardin  ::   Ca fait du bien parce que l'hiver a été bien long et bien morose au niveau lumière.

Chinook et son appétit : ça va, elle remange mais c'est un peu quand elle veut et comme elle veut. Elle ne veut plus des saucisses et de la vache qui rigole pour cacher les médicaments dont j'ai opté pour le pâté crème jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'en lasse...

Pierre et Nouch sont encore venus remplir mon grenier... Pierre est à bout !!! Pour donner un exemple : Maman voulait absolument garder deux canapés reçus de sa belle-mère (la mère de son second mari, pas ma grand-mère, canapés offerts dans les années 60) : belle-mère qu'elle détestait, qui était une pétasse finie et pas gentille du tout !!! Qu'elle ne vienne pas nous dire que ça a une valeur sentimentale !!! Le velours est tout à fait rapé, les couleurs sont passées, un coussin a été bouffé par un chien, ça ne vaut plus rien... et ça s'empile dans son salon parce qu'ils ne sont pas passés dans la cage d'escalier et ne passaient pas non plus par la trappe de mon grenier. Elle voulait louer un garde-meuble pour mettre ses deux vieilleries........... Ca devient vraiment n'importe quoi !!! Et elle vient dire que ce déménagement a été très mal organisé... j'ai beau lui dire qu'on ne met pas le contenu d'une grande maison dans une plus petite, elle n'en démord pas et reste persuadée qu'une entreprise de déménagement lui aurait fait tout ça...... en effet, à condition d'être payée 100.000 ou 200.000 euros vu le nombre de mois que Pierre et Nouch sont occupés à faire des caisses   ::

----------


## cassie60

le maitre a assisté à la scene,le chien fut euthanasié il avait dejà attaqué
Princesse etait le croise akita ma douce

----------


## Daysie433

cassie je suis de tout coeur avec vous  ::  une fin terrible pour votre petite Princesse sans compter le traumatisme d'avoir vu cette scène.....que votre petite puce repose en paix  :: 

les mots sont vains en de pareilles circonstances je compatis à votre chagrin  ::  et vous souhaite bon courage.

----------


## Chinooka

> le maitre a assisté à la scene,le chien fut euthanasié il avait dejà attaqué
> Princesse etait le croise akita ma douce


Encore mieux... et le maître il ne pouvait pas intervenir et rattraper son chien ??? ne pouvait-il pas le museler si sont chien avait déjà mordu ??? En plus, une croisée Akita ne doit pas être petite donc je suppose que l'autre avait un bon gabarit aussi. De quelle race était-il ? si tu veux bien le dire bien sûr, je comprends que c'est très douloureux d'en parler.

Et encore un chien qui trinque à cause d'un maître tout à fait con probablement... et un innocent qui en meure aussi  ::  Ca me met dans des rages...

Que ta princesse repose en paix  ::   Pauvre petite mamie qui avait trouvé le bonheur à tes côtés  ::  

 ::

----------


## Wilo

Cassie, c'est affreux, voir son chien se faire attaquer c'est terrible. de tout coeur avec vous  ::

----------


## poppo

Cassie , bon courage, de tout coeur avec vous. Votre Princesse veille sur vous, soyez en certaine. ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_CASSIE60 de tout coeur avec ta peine...pour ta petite chienne si tendrement sauvée déjà... et j'enrage aussi ;
comme conseillé plus haut, il te faut déposer une plainte ; ces maitres doivent être connus, repérés... sanctionnés (cf la loi !) et payer les dommages matériels...

Nous les promeneuses de chiens pacifiques parmi les abrutis qui ne connaissent ni ne maitrisent les leurs... il nous faut dorénavant nous munir d'une canne de randonneur, lors de nos balades... les attaques ou début d'attaques deviennentt de + en + fréquentes je trouve...
la semaine dernière, j'ai eu ce genre de pb, heureusement suite mais qui aurait pu.... tout un enchainement..._

----------


## cassie60

j ai decidée de me battre pour la mort atroce de princesse j ai porté plainte  :Stick Out Tongue: our chien agressif et  sur conseil prejudice moral  afin d obtenir des dommages et interets je n'ai pas fait cela pour gagner de l'argent mais en quelque sorte venger ma Prinsouille aux grandes oreillles 
le chien  la race un croise d'un gabarit imposant mais plus petit que nounouche ; plus jeune donc plus souple 
 ce n'est pas un pitt ni un rot comme quoi toute race de chien peut etre tueur à mediter 
faites attention à vos poilus Nous vivons dans un monde de sauvage

----------


## Michèle B

oh cassie que c'est dur de perdre son chien dans ses conditions, courage à toi 

j'ai vécu une attaque il y a 19 ans avec mon caniche nain  Ricky il avait 14 ansje l'avais en laisse , une  boxer en liberté s'est jettée sur lui , elle l'a pris dans sa gueule secoué +++, j'ai réussi à la faire lacher elle m'a mordu à la main , a repris mon canichou , les gens autour sont venus à la rescousse le maitre  lui regardait , Ricky a enfin été laché , j'avais une chose inerte dans mes bras il était en état de choc , j'ai foncé chez le véto , les soins ont été fait , pose d'un drain + 10 agrafes il a été sauvé grace à son collier en cuir la plaque était broyée, ensuite j'ai filé aux urgences pour moi ma main avait doublé de volume arret de travail de 8 jours , je n'ai pas porté plainte et ce fut une erreur , Ricky s'en est  sorti mais a été marqué par les boxers même les chiots

----------


## Daysie433

chinooka, désolée de polluer ton topic

Milaine, femelle bichon, 12 ans, SPA de Gien (45)

ma petite Milaine bichonne adoptée sous l'opération doyen de 30      millions d'amis, m'a quittée ce matin
      cela fait exactement 1 an et 10 mois aujourd'hui que j'avais      adoptée cette petite puce chérie à la spa du giennois
      elle avait 12 ans.

      elle a eu 14 ans en janvier et est partie rejoindre 6 de ses      petits compagnons seniors adopté comme elle et qui m'ont
      quittée en 18 mois.

      cette petite était un petit rayon de soleil pour moi, elle était      si douce et elle laisse un vide immense dans mon coeur.



c'est le coeur        brisé que je vous annonce que ma petite Milaine, ma bichonne        adorée est décédée ce matin à 9 H 15 
le vilain cancer        qui la rongeait a eu raison de sa volonté de vivre  
devant sa        faiblesse, pour éviter qu'elle souffre encore plus, ce matin        elle s'est endormie doucement dans mes bras chez ma vétérinaire        bercée par mes pleurs et mes caresses. 
repose en paix        ma douce, tu étais si gentille, jamais je ne pourrais t'oublier  ::

----------


## jaspée

Que de tristes nouvelles, qui s'accordent au temps pluvieux qu'on a aujourd'hui...
RIP Princesse et Milaine... allez retrouver nos toutous au paradis...
suis de tout coeur avec vous les filles, de voir tous ces petits disparaitrent les uns après les autres me rappelle la douleur trop familière de la perte de mon saxo... puisse mes douces pensées vous aider à franchir ce cap...  ::

----------


## manou 85

Quelle triste fin pour ta Princesse !
Les perdre de maladie c'est déjà dur ! quelesue soit leur age !!
Reposez en paix  !!
couage à leurs maitresses !!

----------


## Wilo

petite Milaine, qui réconfortait les petits nouveaux comme petit Gandhi  ::  de tout coeur avec vous Daysie dans ces moments terribles

----------


## cassie60

petite Milaine tu es partie rejoindre ma grosse nounouche au paradis des poilus 
De tout coeur avec vous Daysie
j'espére que les mauvaises nouvelles vont s'arreter

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh mince en 2 pages , 2 tristes nouvelles cassie et daysie dans la peine , pour cassie  j  imagine ta douleur il n y a qu a lire le post de volta dans les hommages attaquée par un loulou  une horreur , rip princesse , et courage , le seul réconfort  qu il te reste savoir a quel point tu lui as offert le meilleur , pour daysie je poste dans le hommages pour ne pas encombrer la page  de norvége , pensées pour vous 2

----------


## astings

Je pense bien à vous Daysie

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne découvre la mauvaise nouvelle pour la petite Milaine que maintenant, j'étais partie faire mes courses et je n'ai pas encore tout rangé.

Pas de problème Monique, ce post est le post des amoureux des animaux et pas seulement celui des miens !!!

J'avoue que j'avais un petit faible pour Milaine, sans doute parce que notre petite Inuit était aussi une bichonne. Milaine avait l'air d'une petite peluche toute soyeuse. Je me rends compte que le vide doit être immense  ::   Je mettrai un petit mot sur son post mais je dois mettre au frigo ce qui doit y aller parce que la température a enfin grimpé, il fait printanier aujourd'hui.

Cassie, tu as très bien fait de porter plainte. Apparemment les gens se foutaient royalement de leur chien sinon ils n'auraient pas pris de risques surtout s'il avait déjà mordu mais ils sont probablement très attachés à leur portefeuille donc il faut les frapper là où ça fait mal !!! Ca ne te ramènera pas ta Princesse mais ça leur servira peut-être de leçon. J'espère qu'ils ne reprendront pas un autre chien, ils sont totalement incompétents pour s'en occuper.

Je m'attends encore à une mauvaise nouvelle. Je vous ai déjà parlé d'une de mes amies (Vanda) qui a un braque de Weimar de 15 ans (Vulcain). Hier elle est allée chez ma véto pour faire faire une piqûre d'anabolisant mais elle craint que ce ne sera pas suffisant. Il a les globules rouges trop bas, les blancs sont trop hauts (pas exagérément) et il est anémié. Elle allait lui faire faire une prise de sang cet après-midi et elle a rendez-vous demain après-midi : si une valeur (je ne me souviens plus du nom) a continué à descendre, c'est la fin parce que ça signifie que la moelle épinière est atteinte et qu'il n'y a plus rien à faire... Cette nuit en voulant aller faire pipi, il est tombé plusieurs fois et pourtant Vanda le soutenait.

Chinook m'a donné une émotion aussi à mon retour des courses : elle m'a fait la fête et puis elle est partie sous mon bureau où elle s'est retrouvée couchée sur le ventre mais avec ses pattes arrière ramenées vers l'avant à hauteut des pattes avant, elle ne pouvait plus se relever. Franchement, je me suis demandé pendant quelques secondes comment j'allais la sortir de là surtout qu'elle a encore la dent leste (si si, toute vieille qu'elle est je n'ai pas envie de tester si ses vieux chicots sont encore vaillants ou s'ils sont branlants donc inoffensifs...   ::  ) si je lui fais quelque chose qu'elle n'aime pas et elle déteste que je touche son arrière-train !!! En poussant et en évitant ses crocs, j'y suis enfin arrivée  ::   Elle remange mieux mais je la trouve très fatiguée de l'arrière-train par moments et elle se casse plus souvent la figure, je ne veux vraiment plus la laisser seule même pour 1/2 heure. Quand je fais mes courses, mon aide-ménagère vient voir plusieurs fois si tout va bien et je lui ai montré comment relever Chinook sans se faire pincer !

Beaucoup de courage à celles qui sont dans le chagrin : Astings, Cassie et Monique  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Sale moment décidément... Vanda est aussi dans la peine, elle a laissé partir son Vulcain. Il était anémié et les globules rouges ne se refaisaient plus, la prise de sang de hier n'était pas bonne. Il était très fatigué, tombait, Vanda devait le soutenir : elle a pris la meilleure décision pour lui même si elle a beaucoup de chagrin. Il avait eu 15 ans fin octobre.

Courage Vanda, de tout coeur avec toi  ::  

Repose en paix Vuvu, tu étais un toutou adorable et génial   ::  



Avec Satine lors d'une grande promenade à la mer avec le club belge du braque de Weimar (janvier 2006), Vulcain avait un foulard rouge pour pouvoir le distinguer dans la cohue de gris-gris parce qu'ils étaient très nombreux !

----------


## astings

En ce moment, nous sommes beaucoup a être dans la peine. 
Je souhaite beaucoup de courage à ton amie

----------


## anniec

Vulcain était TRES beau ! Sincères pensées à Vanda  ::

----------


## poppo

De tout coeur avec ton amie Régine.

Quand est ce que ces mauvaises nouvelles vont s'arrêter?  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

BOUH BEN C EST LA SOIR2E ENTRE tout ce soir , ton amie qui perd son compagnon un tres beau loulou , caroline perchaud un tres gentille fille don le beau loulou d un an et demi a fait une crise d epilepsie ce matin , le temps que sos veto arrive c etait fini ( elle est tres handicapée a cause de la maladie de lyme )et n a pas pu l emmener mais la crise etait du soit a un tres gros avc soit une tumeur , un tres beau loulou recupéré a moins de 2 mois et qui avait eté gravement maltraité , un braque volé a la  spa de salon , et des tas de loulous perdus ou trouvés , la spa de salon est archi pleine  au moins 6 entrées ou plus chaque jour et de  beaux chiens souvent , a rien y comprendre 
courage a tous ceux dans la peine , je comprends ta peur de laisser ta puce , partir au travail etait devenu une horeur pour moi

----------


## breton67

je broie de noir ce soir ,j ai  du chagrin pour vous toutes ,Monique  , Cassie et Wanda , Nous sommes toutes unies dans la meme peine , qu elle soit récente ou un peu plus ancienne ,cela fait mal ! 
mais peut etre que Popo a raison ,elle qui dit toujours etre sure qu il y a un endroit ou nous retrouverons nos loulous.
il faut y croire cela permet de continuer 
courage  ::

----------


## Daysie433

bien tristes nouvelles encore, pensées pour Vulcain et Vanda et caroline perchaud et tant d'autres qui perdent un de leurs amours  ::

----------


## cassie60

de tout coeur avec ton amie Vanda
repose en paix joli vulcain ,va retrouver nos amis au paradis des poilus
je n oublie pas Asting daisy et tous ceux qui sont comme nous triste apres le perte de leur compagnon

----------


## jaspée

les fins d'hiver sont dures pour nos chouchous... je suis allée faire découdre ma razmott ce matin chez le véto, et j'y ai vu 2 vieux toutous, souffrant d'arthrose pour l'un et surement de dysplasie pour l'autre... ca m'a fait mal au coeur de voir la souffrance de ces chiens, et de voir la souffrance de leurs maitres... j'en peux plus d'avoir mal... ca va s'arreter quand....  ::

----------


## cassie60

il est vrai que voir souffrir nos seniors nous peine beaucoup Car devant une douleur nous nous sentant parfois impuissant
Regine comment va Chinook ?J'ignore en Belgique en  Picardie un temps de pluie pas bon du tout pour nos vieux poilus Ras le bol de ce temps cela n est pas fait pour remonter le moral 
je n'ose plus te parler de demenagement emmenagement de ta maman histoire a suivre je pense
enfin une bonne nouvelle Cigale une rescurienne belge  qui adopte des seniors; le 16 /03 devrait recevoir une nouvelle adoptée une malinoise agée abandonnée a la spa de dunkerque prenommée SKY encore une qui va etre malheureuse

----------


## Chinooka

Ras-le-bol aussi de ce temps. On a eu trois jours de printemps et rebelotte, il pleut et à partir de dimanche c'est l'hiver qui revient. En effet ce n'est pas bon toute cette humidité et le froid pour les vieux toutous, au moins Vulcain aura connu trois jours de douceur avant de partir : il s'installait dans un fauteuil dans la véranda de Vanda et profitait de la chaleur du soleil.

Chinook me fait tourner en bourrique, elle mange quand elle le veut bien ! Mardi j'avais acheté du coeur de boeuf que j'ai cuit parce qu'elle n'aime pas la viande crue, hier elle a adoré, aujourd'hui l'enthousiasme est redescendu. Elle ne veut plus de petit suisse, de saucisse de Francfort ou de la vache qui rigole pour les médicaments : j'avais un restant de brie dans lequel je cache tous ses comprimés, elle aime mais pour combien de temps ??? Je crois qu'elle se fout un peu de ma tête  ::  

J'ai demandé le transfert de téléphone et de télé pour Waterloo, dans +/- deux semaines, Maman sera bien obligée de venir habiter dans sa nouvelle maison parce qu'elle n'aura plus de téléphone ni de télé de l'autre côté... Elle pourra commencer à vivre dans le style Louis-CaisseSSSSSSS puisqu'il y a des caisses dans toutes les pièces  ::   Il sera grand temps de passer à autre chose !!!

C'est super pour Sky, ça fait du bien d'avoir de bonnes nouvelles de temps en temps, surtout en ce moment.. Il me semble que j'avais vu passer ce SOS par mail.

On s'agite pour les gamelles, je vais les donner avant d'avoir une mutinerie à bord !!!

----------


## breton67

ce doit etre son coté "pétasse" qui ressort ?
non petite Chinook je ne me moque pas ,mais tu manges ce qui te fait envie et tu as bien raison 
tu sais Régine les petits vieux ça a l appétit capricieux  :: moi en ce moment c est c h o c o l a t :au lait aux amandes ,blanc noir aucun probleme mais le" résultat , oh pauvre mere

----------


## jaspée

t'as raison de te faire plaisir !! mais attention à la crise de foie quand meme !! bisous mes amies, je vous souhaite une bonne soirée auprès de vos poilus !!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> tu sais Régine les petits vieux ça a l appétit capricieux moi en ce moment c est c h o c o l a t :au lait aux amandes ,blanc noir aucun probleme mais le" résultat , oh pauvre mere


pas grave ma sonja, si tu es comme ça :



tu es belle à croquer  :: 

et pour remonter le moral des troupes que diriez-vous de danser ainsi ??

http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm

----------


## astings

T'as raison Daysie ,on est comme on est mais on râle   :: toujours quand le beau temps arrive et qu'il faut essayer les maillots de bain et qu'on voit le résultat dans la glace   :: .On ne peut pas toujours être  ::  mais je m'y emploie dès maintenant pour être au top au printemps  :: 
C'était la séquence remonte moral .

----------


## jaspée

merci pour la séquence !! moi, j'ai beau essayer differents régimes, le meilleur moyen trouvé est de me foutre à l'eau de suite sans lézarder sur la plage !! et hop, une fois dans l'io, je suis une sirène !!  ::

----------


## astings

Effectivement, c'est LA bonne solution   :: .

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Que de tristesse en ce moment avec la disparition de vos loulous.
Beaucoup de courage pour vous, Vanda, Asting, Daysie, Cassie 60 et Caroline.

Une pensée particulière et affectueuse, en ce jour, pour notre amie Françoise ( F&F), maman du bel Hubert qui fait opérer sa Basset Bleu de Gascogne Cidonie d'une hernie discale.
Nous aurons des nouvelles ce soir......


*

----------


## Chinooka

Courage et mille pensées pour Cidonie, Françoise donne-nous vite des nouvelles de la belle. Gros bisous !!!

----------


## astings

On pense très fort à Françoise et à cidonie

----------


## Daysie433

> On pense très fort à Françoise et à cidonie


+ 1

----------


## jaspée

je croise tout ce que je peux...  ::  plein de pensées positives !!

----------


## cassie60

+1

----------


## TENDRESSE

*On se sent mieux, la belle va bien...

Message de Françoise :*

"*Cidonie est réveillée. L'opération s'est bien déroulée. Elle avait une grosse hernie.
Je dois téléphoner demain à 9heures pour savoir si tout va bien et si je peux aller la chercher l'après-midi.
Si tu veux bien donner des nouvelles sur Rescue.
Demain soir, je donnerai des nouvelles de Cidonie + quelques photos de ma petite chérie et de mon grand garçon Hubert."*

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Tendresse  ::  

Une bonne nouvelle, ça fait un bien fou  !!!  :Pom pom girl:   :Pom pom girl:   :Pom pom girl:  

Bonne nuit Françoise, maintenant que tu es rassurée  ::

----------


## cassie60

super pour les bonnes nouvelles

----------


## breton67

je viens seuleument de voir 
heureuse que cette opération se soit bien passée , bonjour l angoisse ,pleins de  :: a la puce 
Daysie non ce n est pas tout a fait moi 
je suis plutot courte sur pattes 1, 52 a tout casser  :: , quand a danser un manche a balai est un cadeau comparé a moi 
dommage ;j adore la musique  et j envie ceux qui savent danser  les gens qui savent danser 
(quand je dis musique c est musique les filles et pas le tintamarre actuel  :: )

----------


## Chinooka

A l'époque, j'adorais danser le rock et je le dansais très bien  ::   Mais... je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 30 ans ne peuvent pas connaître...  ::

----------


## jaspée

http://gauterdo.com/ref/index.html
en parlant de vieilles chansons, essayez donc ::  ca !!!

----------


## Daysie433

> http://gauterdo.com/ref/index.html
> en parlant de vieilles chansons, essayez donc ca !!!


génial, merci pour ce lien jaspée, moi qui ai le coeur à l'envers et qui adore chanter, j'ai testé ce soir 4 chansons qui me rappellent tant mon papa et ma maman et les chansons que nous chantions ensemble, beau moment de nostalgie qui m'ont fait un peu oublier mon chagrin.

je garde ce lien dans mes archives et vais aussi le transférer à mes amies, 

chinooka je me souviens que tu m'avais envoyé un lien avec toutes les chansons des beatles mais je l'ai perdu, tu l'as toujours ??

----------


## astings

Je l'ai mis dans mes favoris  :: et si Chinooka retrouve le lien des Beatles je suis preneuse aussi  :: .

----------


## Chinooka

Hou là, le lien des Beatles... ça remonte à très loin et je ne sais pas trop où le rechercher dans mon million de mails  ::  

Jaspée, merci pour le lien mais pour le moment mes haut-parleurs font grève  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pour les amateurs de longues oreilles  ::  

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...le-65-a-83323/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...in-65-a-83326/

 ::

----------


## astings

Je suis malade de voir tous ces pauvres chiens abandonnés et délaissés .Comment les humains (dont je fais partie ,malheureusement ) peuvent ils être aussi inconscient ?

----------


## lili2000

> Pour les amateurs de longues oreilles  
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...le-65-a-83323/
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...in-65-a-83326/


J'espère qu'ils vont vite trouver quelqu'un.
Pourquoi tant de longues oreilles abandonnés ...

----------


## breton67

triste oui et s il n y avait que les longues oreilles d abandonnés  ils seraient vite adoptés  :: 
mais tant de races ou de pas races on ne sait plus ou donner de la tete et du coeur 
nos politiques de n importe quel bord s en fichent royalement ce qui promet de beaux jours a la reproduction aux petits sous sur le dos de l animal de la famille quand a nous qui les aimons nos poilus ce n est pas demain la veille que nous verrons la fin de toutes ces horreurs
bonne chance a ces deux petits museaux  ::

----------


## lorette65

> Pour les amateurs de longues oreilles  
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...le-65-a-83323/
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...in-65-a-83326/


merci Régine  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Un petit coup de pouce pour ce beau longues oreilles qui doit subir une opération coûteuse ? Personne ne s'intéresse à son post  ::  

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...5/#post1645543

 ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

POUR CEUX QUI CONNAISSENT LE BOULOT D ERIC 
ers amis dur et triste nouvelle aujourd'hui , la maison de mon président et am...i Eric Marouani de notre association Rottweiler Adoption a pris feu ce matin , il a reussi au risque de sa vie a sortir ses huit loulou il es actuellement a l'hopital il a respirer beaucoup de monoxide de carbone ,,, svp il va avoir besoin de réconfort d'aide aprés tout ce qu'il donne pour sauver nos chers amis les animaux il méritent a présent notre aide en retour ,,, je compte sur vous !! MERCI

----------


## astings

Merci d'avoir mis le lien,ce loulou a un regard qui m'a touché.Je vais envoyer un petit chèque.

----------


## Chinooka

Hou là Fabienne  ::   Quelqu'un a pu recueillir ses chiens pendant son hospitalisation ? sa maison est complètement détruite ?

----------


## Chinooka

Aujourd'hui, ça fait deux ans qu'Aladine est arrivée comme une princesse, dans les bras du mari de Françoise (F & F)  ::  

Hier au jardin, je la regardais gambader les oreilles au vent et je me disais qu'elle avait bien changé depuis ce jour-là. Elle qui ne sortait de son studio que la nuit quand je dormais, elle s'étale de plus en plus sous ma couette et elle est la première à arriver au local poubelle quand j'y vais... je ne suis pas prête à lui accorder ma confiance dans ce domaine  ::  Bien sûr tout n'est pas encore parfait puisqu'elle reste planquée quand quelqu'un vient à la maison, même des gens qu'elle voit régulièrement, mais je ne pense pas qu'elle soit malheureuse d'être ici  ::  

Alors bon anniversaire ma petite chérie, je n'ai aucun regret de m'être décidée aussi vite (puisque la mort rôdait autour de toi en fourrière tellement tu étais craintive) et de t'avoir accueillie  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Joyeux anniversaire belle Aladine.
Voila 2 ans que tu as décroché le gros lot chez Régine.
Plein de caresses pour toi, copain et copines.*

----------


## Daysie433

déjà 2 ans comme le temps passe vite..........bon anniversaire aladine  ::

----------


## cassie60

un an, puis deux  
toi tu as les grandes oreillles ALADINE moi j ai Oreilles droites Shangai nos deux sauvageonnes
Que du bonheur de les avoir sorties de la galère
Bon anniversaire Aladine  :Pom pom girl:  ::

----------


## astings

JOYEUSE ANNIVERSAIRE ALADINE  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Un petit coup à boire,ça fait pas de mal  ::

----------


## cassie60

a t'on des nouvelles d'Eric Marouani et de ses chiens?? en particulier il avait pris en pension Pumba  abandonné et la Petite Nawak  maltraitée  2 ROT SYMPA et Inseparables, de la SPA en Picardie qui etaient menacé d'euthanasie

----------


## siju

Bon anniversaire belle Aladine !! Tu es tombée dans la meilleure maison qu'un toutou puisse rêver !

----------


## teuleu

:Pom pom girl:  Bon anniversaire Aladine .Comme le temps passe vite , deux ans déjà   :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Chinooka

Deux ans, j'ai l'impression que c'était hier !!!

Pour Eric, il me semblerait que deux de ses chiens ont dû être réanimés. Il cherche une caravane ou un mobil home. Ca aurait brûlé à cause du frigo. Quelle catastrophe, je n'ose même pas imaginer que ça puisse m'arriver avec ma meute...

----------


## Chinooka

Voilà le post que j'avais lu sur Eric :




> Eric va à peu près, il est sorti de l'hopital, se démène, comme toujours pour ses chiens, qu'il a eu bien du mal à sortir ! Il ne sait d'ailleurs pas comment il a fait pour sortir sa rott Brook et un autre chien, qui étaient inanimés et avaient respirés beaucoup de fumée. Brook est lourde et il ne sait pas comment il a fait pour la sortir ... il a fallu leur faire des massages cardiaques et de la ventilation... Tout le monde tousse, mais va bien ! il est à la rue pour le moment et cherche une caravanne ou mobil home, car ses chiens en pension............ ça le traumatise et c'est ça qui l'a le plus choqué, que ses chiens aient failli mourir... il lui manque 3 chats qui se sont sauvés, apeurés, et ils vont essayer de les trapper. Il a lancé un appel pour ses loulous, pour des couvertures, car il ne fait pas chaud encore. C'est le frigo qui a pris feu, et l'électricité était vétuste et le compteur n'a pas disjoncté.
> Il attend les experts, pour savoir quoi faire, car tout est plein de suie, irrécupérable !
> Une grande solidarité s'est mise en place, pour aider un Monsieur qui a l'habitude d'aider les autres...

----------


## lili2000

Un peu en retard :
Bon anniversaire Aladine, c'est passé si vite ...

----------


## cassie60

Merci pour les nouvelles
je vais lui envoyer des couvertures polaires 
C'est un grand Monsieur de la PA il est normal que nous l'aidons il s'est toujours demené pour sauver les loulous

----------


## Mi

Une bonne fée a croisé ton chemin !
Bon anniversaire ma belle !
Chez moi BB Hermés a 1 an aujourd'hui

----------


## siju

Des nouvelles d'Eric :

Eric Marouani
il y a 3 minutes · 

*bonjour a toutes et tous ,
 je viens faire un bref passage sur facebook pour tous vous remercier  pour votre aide et vos dons matériels et financiers suite au drame que  j'ai vécu lundi matin au alentours de 10h , par chance j'ai put sauver  tout mes animaux , les nouvelles sont pas trop mauvaises pour ces  derniers sauf que 3 de mes chats : marius , feeliz et une minette  sauvage que j'avais trapper en vue de la faire sterilisée avant de la  remettre là ou elle vivait on disparut dans la nature , depuis pardi  nous retournons sur place assez souvent pour essayer de les repérer et  de les récupérer mais rien , toujours pas aperçu mais l'important pour  le moment est qu'il soit toujours en vie , pour mes loulous tout le  monde va bien seuls ma brookinette et mon tyson sont encore pas mal  atteint par l'intoxication au monoxyde de carbone , mes 4 gros que j'ai  retrouver a terre inertes entrain de suffoquer et que j'ai réussi malgré  la fumée et les flammes a sortie en vie de chez moi in-extrémistes sont  tous sous cortisones pour les soulager et les aider a allez mieux ,  enjoy lui va beaucoup mieux , daymon ca s'arrange de jours en jours ,  mais brooke et tyson cela va prendre un peu plus de temps , il se peu  qu'il garde des séquelles a vie ce que je nespère pas , l'important  c'est qu'il soit tous en vie et qu'il ne risque plus rien , le pire pour  moi est désormais de les voir en box , de pas les avoir auprès de moi  surtout après un tel drame , sinon shiva et habby mes 2 petits protégés  eux ont réussi a s'esquiver dans la chaufferie de mon ancien logement  donc ils ont échapper au fumer , je pensais qu'il était mort dans  l'incendie mais juste après avoir éteint le feux j'ai était ouvrir la  porte de ma cour et là j'ai eu la plus grande joie de me vie de les voir  courir dehors comme si de rien nétait , je pense que j'ai vécu la pire  journée de ma vie ce lundi , désormais l'urgence est de retrouver mes  loulous et de les sortir de ce box ou je ne supporte pas de les voir ,  mes loulous sont tout pour moi et j'ai besoin de les avoir auprès de moi  , sinon je tiens a remercier de tout mon cur mes ami(e)s (patrice et  regine le guilloux )qui ont par chance était là 5mn après que j'ai  sortie mes loulous de cet enfer et qui grâce a leurs connaissances put  m'aider a faire la réanimation sur mes 4 bébés qui était entrain de  mourir sous mes yeux , grâce a eux tout mes bébés sont encore de ce  monde et je ne les remercierais jamais assez pour ce qu'il ont fait pour  eux , sans eux aussi mes bébés aurait été récupérer par caniroute pour  être mis en fourrière mais eux ont put les récupérer et les transférer  de votre nouveau refuge qu'ont était justement entrain de reprendre ces  dernières semaines , je remercie aussi de tout cur mes ami(e)s qui  mhéberge (ludo et soizic) actuellement ainsi que tout mes ami(e)s qui  forme léquipe de notre association et qui ont créer ces événements pour  me venir en aide moi et mes bébés , et un grand merci aussi a vous  toutes et tous pour vos messages de soutiens , et vos dons matériels et  financiers , voila je retourne au refuge voir mes bébés et m'en occuper  et aussi finir les démarches administratives , ensuite je repart autour  de mon ancienne maison pour tenter de retrouver mes minous disparut , si  des personnes proches du 72 ou dans le 72 veulent venir m'aider a les  retrouver ou autres je les en remercierais de tout cur !
 bonne journée a toutes et tous et encore MERCI

 eric marouani
 président de l'association rottweiler adoption
 tel :06.79.23.75.55

 ps : merci de continuer a diffuser pour nos loulous car la présence de  mes chiens au refuge nous a fait dépasser notre quota légale de loulous ,  max , boston , et les 9 loulous sont a adopter en urgences a notre  refuge dans le 72 , je prendrais quelques photos des autres loulous  présent sur notre refuges a faire adopter dans la plus grande urgences  pour leur créer des postes a chacun , merci a tous
*

----------


## cassie60

ravie d'avoir des nouvelles d'Eric en esperant qu il va finir par retrouver ses 3 minous

----------


## breton67

avec un ti peu de retard Aladine

----------


## Chinooka

Bon anniversaire à Hermès !!!

Merci pour les nouvelles d'Eric, je lui souhaite de pouvoir reprendre ses toutous le plus rapidement possible. La maison est foutue-foutue ? ou il pourra la récupérer après un grand nettoyage ? C'est terrible un incendie et souvent, l'eau utilisée par les pompiers finit de détruire ce qui avait résisté au feu.

Breton, merci pour ton gâteau mais Guen n'est-il pas passé par là ?  ::  

La date de l'opération de l'oeil droit est fixée au 23 avril  ::  Le 17 avril, je fais la tournée des grands-ducs : cardio, anesthésiste et ophtalmo. J'ai des visites de contrôle les 24 et 26. L'oeil gauche se fera une ou deux semaines après le premier. Je ne vais pas dire que ça m'enchante mais il faut bien y passer !!!

----------


## siju

Courage Régine, c'est un mauvais moment à passer ! C'est en anesthésie totale ? (demande celle qui devrait le faire aussi mais qui a une peur panique des anesthésies  :: )

----------


## anniec

Bon anniversaire Aladine  :: 

Plein de courage, Eric

----------


## poppo

Ne t'inquiète pas Régine, c'est une opération qui se fait beaucoup et est parfaitement maitrisé. On mettra le champagne ( ta boisson préférée  :: ) au frais pour juste après!

Comment se passe l'avancement du déménagement de ta maman?
 ::

----------


## Wilo

si c'est la cataracte, mon père l'a faite récemment et tout s'est super bien passé, en ambulatoire, rentré le matin, sorti le soir, frais comme un gardon et il a 91 ans, un jeunot quoi  ::  et je suis preneuse pour le  ::  c'est aussi ma boisson préférée, et bien frais surtout  :: 

Bon anniversaire à la belle Aladine, et encore une ptite coupe  ::

----------


## breton67

allez vous étonnez si vous n avez pas une etiquette de poivrotes les filles  :: 
Pauline sutout toi je te vois lever des verres tant et plus  :: mais bon si tu ne fais que les lever ..........
*Cassie si tu viens chez Régine* peux tu me dire si tu as eu mes pelochons ? ma bte mails refuse a nouveau de reçevoir des messages  :: 
je collectionne les beaux mails que l on m envoie et trop c est trop ,plus couillon que moi tu meurs c est la 2 eme fois que cela m arrive 
vais me faire tirer les oreilles par mon fils ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne sais pas ce que ma véto a mis comme potion magique dans les injections de Chinook de vendredi mais elle réclame et termine voracement ses gamelles  ::  

Par contre ce n'est pas terrible pour Maman, son analyse de sang n'est pas très bonne. J'ai demandé à notre généraliste s'il soupçonnait quelque chose de mauvais mais il faut approfondir, il veut la revoir cette semaine.

En principe Belgacom vient le 4 avril pour brancher le téléphone et la télé à Waterloo, elle va enfin s'installer dans son camping à Waterloo (vu le nombre de caisses partout, un vrai bordel...). Je dis "en principe" parce que ces c*** me disent le 4 avril hier au téléphone et le 10 avril à Pierre aujourd'hui  ::  Heureusement que je les ai appelés hier, ils comptaient raccorder le tout dans son ancienne maison........  ::  Ils livrent le kit après-demain mais Maman n'est pas sur place, il faudra encore se taper la poste pour l'avoir pour le 4, comme si on n'avait que ça à faire !!!! Si ce n'est pas du je m'enfoutisme, je ne m'y connais pas et ce n'est pas faute de les avoir eus plusieurs fois au téléphone... A part ça ils font une pub d'enfer pour qu'on soit client chez eux   ::   Il y a quelques jours, j'ai encore été harcelée par une nana au téléphone qui voulait absolument me fourguer la télé digitale et qui ne voulait pas comprendre "NON JE NE CHANGE PAS", elle n'a pas été déçue du voyage quand à la longue, je lui ai dit MERDE et j'ai raccroché  ::  

Ras le bol de l'hiver, voilà ma terrasse dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche, Xème offensive de la neige. La meute était contente, moi beaucoup moins parce que le dégel n'est pas l'extase au niveau propreté de la maison avec mon jardin ravagé...

----------


## cassie60

En picardie un froid sans neige ciel bien nuageux Grrrrrrrrrrr L' HIVER ras le bol
Pour ta maman j espere qu il ne s'agit de rien d'alarmant
caresses à ta meute 
Bizz

----------


## astings

J'espère que tout ira bien pour ta maman 
Heureuse que Chinook retrouve l'appétit
Ici il a fait trés beau aujourd'hui mais il parait que ça se dégrade à partir de jeudi et tout le week end.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Avec retard excellent anniversaire Aladine en t'en souhaitant encore de nombreux en compagnie de ta môman et de tous tes "potes"

----------


## Chinooka

Ici aussi, superbe journée mais froide (0°), pour la nuit les températures sont encore négatives pour un moment. Mais que ça fait du bien le soleil  ::  , on a tellement manqué de lumière depuis des mois ! Mais ça se gâte à partir de jeudi, en matière de météo les bonnes choses ne durent jamais bien longtemps   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ca recommence comme avec Igloo... Chinook m'a réveillée à 8h, elle n'arrivait plus à se lever dans son fauteuil mais ça arrive tout le temps ces derniers temps, donc je fais comme d'habitude mais pas moyen de la redresser. Elle glisse de son fauteuil et aucune réaction de l'arrière-train, je l'ai donc installée sur un coussin. Elle avait inondé son fauteuil. Le coussin est trempé tellement elle jappe, je lui ai apporté la gamelle d'eau mais elle n'en veut pas.

Ma véto est en vacances jusqu'au 7/4, mon petit véto est à Amsterdam et ne sera à Waterloo que cet après-midi. Une autre près de chez moi est en France. Le véto de garde ne peut pas venir à domicile, il doit être chez lui pour les autres urgences, il me dit de demander à un voisin de m''aider... je vois déjà la tronche de Ducon si je lui demandais !!! en plus, je ne pense pas qu'il soit là parce que tout est calme. Le nouveau cabinet véto idem (trop d'hospitalisations, ils ne peuvent pas venir à domicile et d'ailleurs ils ne le font jamais)....

Mon petit véto m'a dit de lui donner du Rimadyl mais impossible de le lui faire avaler, ni dans du pain ni dans sa viande qu'elle adore.

Bref Vanda va venir (de province donc il faut le temps qu'elle arrive), elle m'aidera à mettre Chinook dans la voiture et j'irai aux urgences du nouveau cabinet véto... Soit on lui fait une piqûre de Rimadyl et on voit plus tard si mon petit véto doit venir cet après-midi à son retour en fonction de si ça va mieux ou pas, soit on la laisse partir ce matin...

Je n'ose même pas monter m'habiller et laisser Chinook seule avec la meute, je le ferai quand Vanda sera arrivée.

Pour ne pas faire mentir la règle, ça se passe toujours la nuit, un week-end ou un jour férié de façon à encore mieux stresser  ::    Et cet hiver de m*** qui n'en finit pas, un peu de douceur et du soleil auraient fait tellement de bien à ses vieux os  ::  

PS : je l'ai remise dans son fauteuil mais elle n'arrive toujours pas à bouger.

----------


## TENDRESSE

Mais que dire ???toutes mes pensées et ondes positives pour toi et Chinook. ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Tendresse  ::  

Chinook s'est calmée. Le véto des urgences décidera ce qui est le mieux pour elle, moi je ne sais plus  ::  

J'ai toujours voulu que mes chiens soient endormis à la maison pour leur éviter un dernier stress mais la ramener pour que mon petit véto l'endorme quand même cet après-midi, ce n'est pas lui rajouter un stress supplémentaire ??? Je ne sais pas... J'aurais préféré que ce soit un véto qu'elle connaît qui l'endorme.

C'est si difficile, elle a encore toute sa tête... la décision aurait été plus facile à prendre si elle avait fait un AVC, une grosse crise d'épilepsie ou si elle était complètement à l'ouest...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Egalement ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage à vous deux  ::

----------


## astings

Je pense trés fort à toi Chinooka et j'espère que cette fois, son départ se fera sereinement pour elle et pour toi. C'est déjà trés difficile de vivre ces moments .Bien que ne pouvant pas faire grand chose, je t'embrasse bien fort .

----------


## Daysie433

oh la la pauvre chinook  :: 

chinooka de tout coeur avec vous deux je connais trop bien cette panique qui nous prend aux tripes dans ces cas là la seule chose que je puisse dire est : courage à toi et grosses caresses à ta puce, je pense très fort à vous deux  ::

----------


## Wilo

de tout coeur avec vous. La décision est toujours terrible à prendre. J'en suis incapable et je m'en remets au véto.
j'espère que ce n'est qu'un coup de moins bien pour Chinook.

----------


## vmmiss

courage à toutes les deux, profitez l'une de l'autre au maximum elle sait que tu es là pour elle, comme toujours  ::

----------


## siju

Je ne sais pas quoi dire non plus à part que je pense très fort à toi. Ces moments-là, on sait tous qu'ils arriveront un jour et on les redoute tellement ! 
De toutes façons, tu feras au mieux pour elle j'en suis certaine mais toi tu auras encore le coeur brisé.

----------


## Chinooka

Merci à toutes, ça fait du bien de se sentir soutenue dans des moments pareils quand l'angoisse est là   ::  

Vanda a réussi à lui faire avaler son Rimadyl, dans une 1/2 heure ça fera deux heures : Chinook s'est levée (difficilement mais c'est déjà mieux que ce matin) et a même fait le tour du jardin lentement avec nous. Elle a aussi l'oeil légèrement plus vif que ce matin. J'attends donc le début d'après-midi, le petit véto sera rentré d'Amsterdam. Mais Chinook se déplace quand même avec difficulté, je ne veux pas la laisser traîner comme ça non plus : elle a 15 ans et je crains qu'elle ne souffre moralement en plus de souffrir de ses articulations. Je laisserai le véto décider, il ne l'a plus vue depuis plusieurs semaines, il pourra dire s'il trouve qu'elle a beaucoup décliné ou non. Elle n'essaie plus de monter dans son fauteuil ou sur le canapé, elle préfère les coussins au ras du sol ce qui n'est pas dans ses habitudes. Elle a mangé quelques petits morceaux mais pas grand-chose.

Vanda était allée chez ma véto avec Vulcain, ma véto l'avait trouvé mieux que Chinook. Quelques jours plus tard, elle avait vu que Vulcain était au bout du rouleau et qu'il ne fallait plus faire durer les choses, deux jours plus tard Vulcain s'en allait. Je vois ma Chichi tous les jours, j'ai beaucoup de mal à me rendre compte si c'est le moment ou pas...

Je vous tiens au courant tout à l'heure  ::

----------


## manou 85

Je pense bien à vous deux.
Malheureusement on est toutes confrontées à ce moment.
Est ce le temps ?
MOI, ce qui m'a décidé à laisser partir ma mâtine, elle avait 11 ans 1/2 ( donc très agée) c'est quand elle a voulu se lever et que son corps n'a pas bougé il y a eu son regard, affolé, inquiet qui n'a pas compris pourquoi elle ne pouvait se lever.
Son incontinence, elle le vivait mal aussi moi pas.
Il faut agir en votre ame et conscience.
Courage !

----------


## F ET F

Bon courage Régine... je pense très fort à toi et à Chinook.

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Une grosse pensée pour toi.  :: J'espère qu'elle va se remettre biz

----------


## Chinooka

Chinook est partie... J'ai très très mal.

----------


## ROLI de soschiendechasse

Je suis désolé Régine, je pense fort fort à toi, sachant que c'est un moment tellement douloureux. Je t envoi plein de courage.
Toi ma belle CHINOOK fait bon voyage au paradis.

----------


## Daysie433

je sais chinooka qu'aucun mot n'est assez fort pour soulager la douleur  :: courage tu as fait ce qu'elle attendait de toi que tu la laisses partir rejoindre Igloo et surtout que tu ne la laisses pas souffrir plus, je suis certaine qu'elle te l'a fait comprendre avec ses yeux, ils nous le disent quand c'est le moment  ::  repose en paix jolie chinook et que ta petite âme rejoigne Igloo et qu'ainsi vous puissiez tous les deux veiller sur votre maman qui vous aime tant

----------


## vmmiss

sincèrement désolée, je suis très triste  :: , les mots ne servent pas à grand chose mais courage, elle a retrouvé son frère  ::

----------


## astings

Douces pensées .

----------


## Rousquanne

Puissent nos pensées t'aider à surmonter ta grande peine...
 ::

----------


## siju

Oh Régine, une fois de plus te voilà (nous voilà si je peux me permettre puisque nous partageons les peines et les joies l'une de l'autre) dans la tristesse. Tout ce que je pourrais te dire, tu le sais. Bien sûr elle a eu une vie merveilleuse à tes côtés, bien sûr elle a été choyée comme beaucoup de loulous rêveraient de l'être mais tout ça n'atténuera pas ta peine que je sais immense. Sache seulement que nous sommes toutes avec toi. Je t'embrasse très fort

----------


## Wilo

Ils nous brisent le coeur nos poilus quand ils s'en vont, mais ils nous font aussi un immense cadeau, celui d'avoir partagé tant d'années de bonheur avec nous. Je t'embrasse aussi très fort Régine.

----------


## sirev59

oh mon dieu Régine  :: 
quelle triste nouvelle pour toi
comme il est dit, les mots sont insuffisants pour consoler la perte d'une vie si chère
repose toi sur ta meute pour y trouver également du réconfort

----------


## Jade01

::  je pense fort à toi

----------


## teuleu

Je ne trouve pas les mots , c'est trop dur  , je t'embrasse ma Réginette ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

:: regine je viens de lire la triste nouvelle , j ai vu un pt mot avec la photo de tes fumeurs de moquette et le depart de ta grise , je n ai pas de mots moi non plus qui apaiseront ta douleur , juste que tu saches qu on connait ce moment si terrible ou ils lachent prise et que l on doit décider ou pas , il est des départs qui sont des délivrances pour nos loulous , sache que tu lui a fait un cadeau d amour , partir digne sereine et apaisée c est ce que tu voulais pour tes loulous , j espere que c est ainsi qu est  partie chinook , de tout mon coeur je pense a toi et partage ta douleur , tu lui as offert une magnifique vie sur terre de la haut tut tes bb veillent sur toi ,courage ma belle 
pour chinook de tendres pensées  ::

----------


## breton67

oh Régine je viens seuleument de" voir 
te dire que cela me fait tres mal ne t aidera pas mais ton chagrin me touche vraiment ainsi que le départ de ta puce ,ce départ que tu craignais tant 
elle a rejoint Norvege et Igloo , elle n est pas seule tu sais , et surtout elle n as plus mal 
tu as fait le maximum Régine , tu l as portée a bout de bras , qu elle repose en paix maintenant , elle a été tellement heureuse

----------


## Chinooka

Sonja, je vois que tu es encore branchée. Il n'est pas trop tard pour t'appeler ? Si non, peux-tu me renvoyer ton n° de téléphone par mail ?

----------


## Chinooka

Merci mes fifilles  :: 

C'est très dur, je sais que je ne dois pas vous faire de dessin : vous êtes toutes passées par là !!!!

Ma Chinook était un PERSONNAGE hors du commun !!!! Elle m'a fait rire tous les jours... ce n'est pas pour rien que son surnom était "la pétasse" : elle vous embobinait avec ses pauses dans le fauteuil ou le canapé et puis regardait l'effet qu'elle avait fait comme si elle attendait les fleurs  ::  

Je parlerai d'elle plus tard, j'en ai tellement à raconter sur ma Chinook !!!

Elle me manque déjà terriblement... je l'ai VUE dans son fauteuil au moment de la distribution des gamelles et après avoir servi tout le monde, j'étais prête à l'aider à descendre de son fauteuil pour la conduire à sa gamelle dans la petite cuisine.....

Ma Chichi était tellement drôle !!! Elle et son jumeau ont fait la joie de plusieurs forums avec leur air allumé de fumeurs de moquette... Les photos reviendront plus tard ! Ca fera sourire tout le monde, à commencer par moi mais ce soir, il est trop tôt... j'ai mal !!!!!!!!!!

Ma petite bichette repose en paix, je pense avoir pris la bonne décision pour te soulager de la douleur et en accord avec le véto qui aurait fait pareil si tu avais été ta fifille.

Douce nuit mon bébé d'amour, tu restes dans mon coeur à tout jamais.
Ta môman qui t'aime tant...

----------


## poppo

En rentrant ce soir j'appréhendais.....Régine, de tout coeur avec toi.  Toi et Chinook....vous étiez un seul et même être, indissociable.
Elle serait toujours avec toi mais  ne plus pouvoir la toucher, la voir avec tes yeux,fait mal, tellement mal....ton coeur la verra toujours, éternellement.

Je t'embrasse très, très fort.

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Je suis tellement triste pour toi, CHINOOKA... Elle aussi a fait son maximum... pour rester avec toi, et ses cop's le plus possible....
Elle sera tj avec toi, avec nous aussi....
je t'embrasse, CHINOOKA....
_

----------


## Chinooka

> En rentrant ce soir j'appréhendais.....Régine, de tout coeur avec toi.  Toi et Chinook....vous étiez un seul et même être, indissociable.
> Elle serait toujours avec toi mais  ne plus pouvoir la toucher, la voir avec tes yeux,fait mal, tellement mal....ton coeur la verra toujours, éternellement.
> 
> Je t'embrasse très, très fort.


Merci Poppo, tu as bien compris le lien qui m'unissait à ma Chinook !

Une pétasse de première qui a toujours su amuser ton monde par ses simagrées, ses appels à la Callas dans le public :  "on me regarde  ::  ???" Pas contente quand elle n'étais pas la vedette...  ::  

La véto venait pour les rappels de vaccins, Chichi était la première à se présenter "moi je moi je  ::  " . On passait au suivant et on retrouvait Chichi dans la file : "et moi et moi  ::  "  Elle aurait aimé se refaire piquer une deuxième fois plutôt que d'être ignorée u!!!

Chinook était un monument du monde canin, connue sur tous les forums avec son jumeau : elle était HUMAINE !!! Jamais je n'ai vu un toutou ni un humain faire autant de cinéma !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles, je sais que vous êtes toutes passées par là, je sais que vous savez combien ça fait mal....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

De tout coeur avec toi Au revoir Belle Chinook
Que dire pour adoucir ta peine............... Amities sincères

----------


## Mi

Tu entends ? 
Elle est en train de raconter à tous ses copains "là-haut" combien elle a eu une vie heureuse, combien elle t'a aimée et combien tu l'as aimée.
Avec ma Mimi elles doivent s'en raconter de belles sur leurs cabotineries.
Ils, elles ne voudraient pas voir couler nos larmes et pourtant...
Bisous et caresses à tes poilus.

----------


## fifine1

Chinooka je n'ai jamais posté ici et pourtant je suis tes aventures et celle de ta meute depuis le tout début ils m'ont tellement rire tes loulous mais aujourd'hui je pleure avec toi

A Norvège Igloo et Chinook reposez en paix les loulous  ::  ::

----------


## manoe

Comme je vous l'avais dit en MP pour Igloo, je tiens à nouveau à vous laisser un petit message en ces moments cruels que vous traversez. Car si j'apprécie vos récits pleins d'humour, je ne peux donc aujourd'hui en retour que partager votre peine. Je vous souhaite tout le courage possible pour affronter désormais l'absence de votre Chinook.

----------


## POLKA67

Ah si nos 4 pattes savaient à quel point leur départ nous déchire le coeur pour un bon bout de temps ! 
Plein de courage à vous !

----------


## fabi37

Désolée Régine, je viens seulement de me connecter!Je suis de tout coeur avec toi!Je pense très fort à toi et à chinook!
Gros gros bisousssssssssssssssssssss

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens à l'instant de me connecter! Je suis vraiment désolée pour toi et pour chinook!
De tout coeur avec toi, mon premier message n'est pas partit!
Bref!
Je te fais d'énormes bisous et partage ta peine
amitiés
fabienne

----------


## Gretel

Je t' adresse toute ma sympathie Régine, le départ de nos poilus fait si mal qu'il soit prévisible ou non et ils laissent un tel vide dans nos vies ... Courage à toi !

----------


## Chinooka

Merci mille fois les filles. C'est très dur, Chinook prenait beaucoup de place parce que j'étais toujours en alerte pour l'aider à se relever, surveiller qu'elle n'était pas tombée, etc.

De plus Maman est enfin arrivée à Waterloo mais elle est très faible et ne tient pas debout, Pierre pense qu'il faudrait l'hospitaliser. Elle refusait catégoriquement de quitter son ancienne maison... J'ai laissé un message à notre généraliste et je vais aller jusque là d'ici peu. Tout allait super bien et elle était contente de sa nouvelle maison jusqu'au moment où il a fallu commencer les caisses, là elle a réalisé... C'est alors qu'elle m'a dit qu'on ne déracinait pas les vieilles plantes, elle avait probablement raison.

Elle a fait une chute lundi soir et Pierre m'a dit qu'elle avait passé cette nuit par terre parce qu'elle n'arrivait pas à se relever. Je suis assez pessimiste...

C'est très triste à dire mais je serai plus libre de mes mouvements maintenant que Chinook n'est plus là, je n'osais pas la laisser seule avec l'effet de meute qui risquait de se produire si elle se retrouvait en mauvaise posture. Je ne pourrai toujours pas m'absenter pendant des heures mais une heure par-ci, une heure par-là, ce sera déjà plus facile.

Je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## teuleu

::  courage

----------


## Rousquanne

Plein de courage Chinooka!
...Il y a des périodes plus compliquées que d'autres....

----------


## Daysie433

mince alors on pense bien fort à ta maman et toi  ::

----------


## breton67

pas facile non Rgine 
j ai eu ces moments là avec Lutin quand il a commençé a ne plus y voir 
quand il me savait dans la meme piece il était calme mais sinon il perdait les pédales et courrait sans faire attention et s il tombait dans le panier de Bambou ce dernier montrait les dents , et partir et l isoler non il aurait paniqué a mort 
de toute façonRégine tu as fait ce que tu as pu et meme plus mais ta puce n avait plus une qualité de vie ,a partir du moment ou il y a douleur et que les médicaments ne soulagent plus ,c est une preuve d amour que de les laisser partir ,la derniere et la plus dure  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ca y est, l'ambulance est venue la chercher. Je n'ai pas eu à convaincre le médecin de la faire hospitaliser, il avait déjà appelé l'ambulance avant que je n'arrive (ça m'a pris 3 minutes pour arriver dès que Pierre m'a dit que le médecin était arrivé). Ca démarre en fanfare, tout le quartier était à ses fenêtres.

J'attends qu'on lui fasse les premiers examens (dans la foulée, ils vont chercher d'où viennent son anémie et tous les manques constatés lors de la dernière prise de sang), je donnerai les gamelles pour que la meute soit plus calme et j'irai à l'hôpital pour lui apporter du linge.

J'ai envoyé un mail à mon voisin pour lui dire que ça risquait d'aboyer et la raison pour laquelle je devrais m'absenter plus souvent, s'il ne comprend pas ça.............

Elle qui est soignée pour l'hypertension, elle n'avait que 9,5. Il faut qu'elle soit sérieusement prise en charge et qu'elle se retape si c'est possible. Mais je ne suis guère optimiste, elle a pris 20 ans...

----------


## cassie60

ma regine je viens de me connecter tres triste pour la belle chinook qui est partie rejoindre nos poilus Ma belle chinook veille sur ta moman qui en a fort besoin
Pour ta maman j'espere que tout va aller poour le mieux 

je te mets mon n° de telephone en MP Si besoin appelles moi  je sais c'est la france mais je pourrai te rappeler une fois les coordonnées
courage ma belle je ne peux te dire que celà tu m as beaucoup aidé à la mort de ma Princesse tu es une veritable amie
bizzzzzzzzMarie

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh non le sort s'acharne!!!!
Je t'embrasse Régine en souhaitant que tout se passe pour le mieux pour ta maman
Le vie n'est vraiment pas un long fleuve tranquille
Tiens bon

----------


## mp

je lis depuis un grand moment comme beaucoup les fabuleuses histoires de votre tribu sans jamais trop oser commenteret pourtant !! de plus j ai moi meme deux gris pour qui j ai un amour sans faille 
aujourd’hui je voudrais juste m associer à votre peine d avoir perdu en si peu de temps vos deux gris et vous souhaiter bon courage pour votre maman puisque le sort semble s acharner sur vous 
tres amicalement
mp

----------


## inti

Je viens tout juste d'apprendre le départ de Chinook.

Nous pensons très fort à toi chinooka.

espérons que ta maman va vite remonter la pente.

Bon courage.Nous sommes avec toi.

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles !!! Je n'ai pas encore répondu aux mails et MP mais je me sens un peu dépassée... Hier c'était le chagrin pour Chinook et l'envie de ne rien faire et aujourd'hui c'est l'hospitalisation de Maman. Je me sens vidée.

J'ai quitté l'hôpital à 19h40, on lui faisait encore des examens, je dois téléphoner avant d'aller dormir pour avoir des nouvelles. On lui a donné un repas parce que son taux de glycémie est trop bas... de quoi la requinquer... trois tartines et deux mini babybel, elle va aller loin avec ça !

Je vais manger un bout (encore rien avalé aujourd'hui) sinon je pourrai partager la chambre de Maman !

Vivement dans quelques jours, que tout se calme un peu...

 ::

----------


## cassie60

de tout coeur regine avec toi

----------


## siju

Courage à toi Régine et tous mes souhaits de rétablissement pour ta maman !

----------


## breton67



----------


## poppo

Trop de tensions pour ta maman mais c'est une battante,courage! 
 ::

----------


## Mi

Prends soin de toi !
Ta Maman, tes chiens n'ont que toi !
Et ici, pour moi, pour nous tu es unique.

----------


## breton67

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Vous êtes mignonnes les filles  ::  

Je ne suis pas allée voir Maman aujourd'hui parce que j'ai dû faire le poireau dans sa nouvelle maison pour le raccordement du téléphone et de la télé et cet après-midi, je suis allée dans l'ancienne maison chercher plein de trucs dont elle a besoin.

Le sac que je lui avais apporté hier soir avec quelques affaires (serviettes de toilette, pyjamas, robe de chambre, etc.) avait disparu quand elle est montée dans sa chambre ! J'ai retrouvé sa trace aux urgences  ::  

En fin de journée j'ai eu le bureau des infirmières où on m'a dit qu'elle devait passer beaucoup, beaucoup d'examens. On ne lui a rien fait aujourd'hui à part lui piquer le doigt toutes les heures pour l'hypoglycémie mais elle a vu deux médecins. Ils ont donc l'air de prendre ça au sérieux. En attendant, même si je dois courir, je suis soulagée qu'elle soit en sécurité.

Par correction, j'avais envoyé un mail à mon voisin pour le prévenir que Maman avait été hospitalisée en urgence et qu'il risquait d'y avoir un peu plus d'aboiements parce que je devrais m'absenter. Il m'a répondu très gentiment, me donnant même son n° de téléphone au cas où j'aurais besoin d'aide... comme quoi, une bonne et saine colère de temps en temps (comme l'été dernier) peut parfois remettre les idées en place et être salutaire  ::  

Voilà les nouvelles du front ! Merci mille fois pour votre soutien, ça m'aide beaucoup dans cette période un peu difficile    ::

----------


## breton67

la seule chose positive Régine c est que comme tu le dis ta maman est en sécurité , ceci est déja un énorme souci en moins , elle sera bien soignée et toi de ton coté plus sereine pour tout ce qui est encore a faire pour enfin finaliser ce déménagement 
accroche toi Régine , je pense tres fort a toi et je ne suis sans doute pas la seule

----------


## poppo

> accroche toi Régine , je pense tres fort a toi et je ne suis sans doute pas la seule



+1   ::

----------


## astings

On ne peut rien faire de concret mais comme le dit breton et popo , on pense très fort à toi et on te soutien .

----------


## anniec

Oh, Régine, j'étais en déplacement depuis 2 semaines et n'avais pas pu me connecter, j'apprends seulement ce soir le départ de la Grande Dame Chinook  :: 
Comme beaucoup, j'ai suivi ses péripéties sur Rescue. A force, c''est comme si je l'avais connue.

Je sais à quel point c'est dur, toutes mes pensées   :: 

Bon rétablissement à ta maman, qu'elle reprenne vite des forces et s'installe dans sa nouvelle maison avec sérénité.

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles.

La vie n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille... je galope beaucoup et je suis bien occupée entre les visites à l'hôpital, aller à l'ancienne maison pour chercher le courrier (je dois m'occuper du changement d'adresse à la poste), à la nouvelle maison... beaucoup moins loin mais c'est beaucoup plus compliqué d'y trouver quelque chose dans les centaines de caisses... hier coup de bol : j'ai trouvé des pyjamas neufs (Maman et moi sommes pareilles, elle achète aussi en série  ::  ) dans la première caisse "lingère" que j'ai ouverte  ::  Heureusement, sinon j'en avais pour la nuit à fouiller  ::  

Chez moi, ce n'est pas le boulot qui manque non plus entre la meute, les gamelles maison, nettoyer le jardin, les vaisselles, les lessives, le nettoyage de la maison qui attend toujours... J'ai voulu mettre mon nouveau balai-vapeur en route mais en vain : je l'ai monté (à l'endroit), l'eau chauffe mais il ne démarre pas.... si quelqu'un s'y connait, parce qu'il me serait bien utile en l'absence de mon aide-ménagère...  ::  

Hier j'ai rencontré un des deux médecins qui suivent Maman : très sympa, je peux le contacter quand je rends visite à Maman et il me tiendra au courant des résultats des examens. Je pense qu'on commencera sérieusement lundi parce qu'on n'a pas encore fait grand-chose jusqu'à présent. Mais ça m'arrange qu'elle reste à l'hôpital pour le moment, là-bas au moins elle ne risque rien et on prend soin d'elle. Les infirmières sont très gentilles mais pas assez nombreuses, c'est un problème récurrent ! Une assistante sociale bavardait avec elle, je vais voir si un/une psychologue ne peut pas la suivre parce qu'elle ressasse toujours le passé (jusqu'à son enfance qui n'a pourtant pas été malheureuse, très loin de là !!! mais elle est très négative) et donc elle n'avance pas. Je vais voir aussi si je peux lui trouver une chambre seule : la chambre à deux est très petite, je ne suis pas arrivée à l'armoire pour y mettre ses affaires... sa voisine n'arrivait pas à manger hier midi à cause du manque de place ! Mais bon, elle a un peu la vocation de martyre qui fait qu'elle prend toujours une chambre à deux alors qu'elle a une solide assurance complémentaire qui lui permet de prendre une chambre seule !!! Elle ne peut pas regarder la télé comme elle le veut, sa voisine est sourde donc ça braille pour tout l'étage, le choix des programmes, etc. Elle est très télé donc ce serait déjà une bonne distraction pour elle de pouvoir voir ses programmes habituels. Les heures de visite sont aussi beaucoup plus larges en chambre seule.

Mon dos (cassé par ma petite Chinook que je devais aider à se relever continuellement) qui commençait à aller un peu mieux a repris un coup de vieux parce que hier j'ai dû trimballer trois gros sacs depuis le parking qui est au diable. L'hôpital est en plein dans les très gros travaux et tout a changé, on se farcit des kilomètres !

Voilà les nouvelles ! Merci mille fois pour vos messages ici, vos mails et MP, mille excuses si je n'ai pas encore répondu mais le temps passe très vite en ce moment ! Mais j'ai tout lu et votre soutien, même lointain, me fait beaucoup de bien par rapport à ma Chichi qui laisse un très grand vide et à Maman  ::  

 ::

----------


## breton67

demain Régine sera un autre jour ,courage 
vu l état de mon dos je me doute de ce que tu traverses 
je regrette de ne pas etre plus proche 
 :: avec deux ou trois de celles que je connais on pourrait t aider ,mais là ......juste bonne a te redire courage 
il faut dire qu a chaque fois qu il y a un gros soucis il n arrive jamais seul et en ce moment tu es gatée  :: 

gros bisous  Chinooka

----------


## Mi

Règine, si tu as souvent des choses lourdes à transporter pourquoi n'achèterais-tu pas un diable ? Ca m'a bien simplifié la vie quand j'ai les sacs de 20 kgs de croquettes à charrier, la bouteille de gaz etc...
Haut les coeurs ma belle ! 
Bisous

----------


## anniec

Courage Régine  ::

----------


## cassie60

bisous  regine je pense que tout a ete  dit
n hesite pas tu as mes coordonnées 
courage chinooka

----------


## vmmiss

plein de courage et de bonnes pensées, à défaut de pouvoir faire plus  ::

----------


## Farley

Je viens de voir que Chinook est partie, et que votre maman est hospitalisée, je pense bien fort à vous  ::

----------


## fabi37

:: courage à toi Régine

----------


## Chinooka

Après le week-end, les affaires reprennent. Hier on lui a installé des électrodes reliées à un boîtier pour le coeur, on les lui a retirées ce matin : rien de spécial. Ce matin on lui a fait une écho abdominale mais je n'ai pas vu le médecin cet après-midi donc je ne sais pas ce que ça a donné.

On la bourre aux repas, on lui donne un tas de compléments (calcium, magnésium, etc.) et elle doit prendre du Fortimel : boisson lactée qu'on donne aux malades et convalescents... elle déteste mais elle est bien obligée de les avaler parce qu'il y a une infirmière-gendarme qui veille au grain  ::  

Elle n'a pas de température mais une petite tension alors qu'elle fait de l'hypertension en temps normal. On la lui prend régulièrement. Elle est très bien suivie, ça me rassure. Elle recommence à s'intéresser au monde extérieur, surtout aux "affaires" en France  ::  

La meute est sage au niveau bêtises : aujourd'hui ils ont un peu grignoté le carton qui cache le trou dans le mur du salon (oeuvre d'art de Chinook), l'autre jour j'ai retrouvé une boîte de mouchoirs en papier dans le jardin donc rien de grave, franchement je les admire... ils sont quand même bien éduqués mes petits...   ::   Je n'ai pas encore eu d'échos au niveau aboiements donc je suppose que ça se passe plutôt bien, en tout cas la maison est calme quand je reviens.

Même si je suis fort occupée, je commence à être un petit peu moins stressée et à prendre un rythme de croisière entre l'hôpital, l'ancienne maison, la nouvelle maison et la mienne   ::    Mais il y a encore beaucoup à faire dans l'ancienne maison, c'est affolant... Je pense qu'on va mettre en caisses ses dernières affaires/papiers et le reste sera pour un vide-grenier sinon on ne s'en sortira jamais !

 ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ta meute comprend, elle aussi, qu'elle doit te soutenir moralement et donc ne pas faire de bétises
Essaie de te reposer un peu et ta maman me fait penser à ma marraine :: 
je lui souhaite de se rétablir le plus rapidement possible et que me mois de mai qui approche soit pour vous deux plus calme

----------


## manou 85

Tant mieux si nos "histoires politiques" la distraie c'est plutôt bon signe.
J'admire ta maman de changer de cadre de vie, la mienne s'y est toujours refusée. bon c'est vrai qu'un plus petit appart aurait suffi mais les fenêtres ne donnaient plus sur la rue alors bien moins interessant.
Oserais tu insinuer que Chinook mettait le bazar  ?? rien qu'elle ::

----------


## breton67

courage Régine tu vas y arriver ;le monde ne s est pas fait en un jour
quand aux papiers ,tu n aura

- - - Mise à jour - - -

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr cela fait deux fois que mon message saute et la troisieme il part sans mon autorisation 
alors pour tes papiers Régine une secrétaire a 4 pattes  ferait peut etre l affaire pour trier ?pour ta maman si les affaires l occupent elle n est pas pres de s ennuyer faut juste s acrocher pour suivre

----------


## cassie60

courage Regine
 parfois quitter son ancienne maison pour les personnes d'un certaiin age amene du stress pas facile de tourner la page amenant parfois à une perte d'appetit   de l hypotension ,en sorte un etat depressif
je lui souhaite un prompt retablissement
Pour ta meute , je ne suis pas etonnée de leur sagesse leur quotidien pour eux aussi est bouleversé Je leur fais confiance , une fois le calme revenu 
j ai pris mon petit OSO  en photo je vous les mettrai ce week end Pas triste la vie avec lui un veritable Zebulon Tiens il aime aussi les mouchoirs en papiers Boite vidée par ses propres soins et bien sur dechiré en mille morceaux Grrrrrrrrr
caresses à ta meute
 ::  à toi

----------


## astings

Cassie60 , vous n'avez pas compris qu'il voulait fêter le carnaval  :: Fallait bien qu'il confectionne des confettis  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Avec nos poilus, c'est carnaval toute l'année  ::  Le pire c'est de devoir ramasser les confettis dans un jardin plein de gadoue !!! Mais bon, tant qu'ils n'attaquent pas l'ordi (vive les parois de douche), les clic-clacs, les coussins, mes chères cassettes vidéo : je ne me plains pas trop, je serais même prête à oublier volontairement une boîte de mouchoirs par jour pour détourner leur attention du reste   ::  

Cassie, tu peux mettre la photo d'Oso ici parce qu'en ce moment j'ai moins le temps de regarder les nombreux posts que je suis habituellement !

Je file à l'ancienne maison et à la poste (changement d'adresse et toucher les mandats de Maman), mon amie d'enfance et Pierre comptaient passer la voir cet après-midi donc elle aura eu de la visite aujourd'hui.

Bonne journée à toutes  ::

----------


## cassie60

ok vendredi je post les photos OSO 7kg tout mouillé mais pour la place il pese au moins à lui seul le poids de prunelle shangai et cassie soit 6okg
La meute avec lui pas de probleme toujours à la fete, fini la tranquilité un veritable ver de terre ,respire la vie à pleine dents
j avais ma ronchonne de princesse aujourdhui, j ai le ronchon de OSO en plus c'est lui le chef ,toute la meute file droit 
Effectivement je connais et continuerai à connaitre le carnaval grace à lui
 le papier, les bouts de bois c est rigolo en plus je rentre dans la maison pour que maman voit comment j'ai la force avec mes dents 
Je suis le pitre ,l animation celà sans probleme, moman peut compter sur moi

----------


## manou 85

Notre quotidien peut être si terne sans eux, nos électrons libres.
Pis on bien compris qu'il risquait pas grand chose !! alors ils en profitent.
Pis font les p'tits yeux de malheureux et cela fait craquer leur moman !!

----------


## Rousquanne

Coucou Chinooka  :: 
Des nouvelles?
...de ta maman, de toi, de la meuuute?

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles  ::  

Maman continue ses examens, il y en a encore quelques uns à faire. Elle a des calculs à la vésicule, ils vont en profiter pour les enlever. Ce n'est plus une opération aussi lourde qu'avant : on fait trois petits trous et le tour est joué. Elle a une inflammation à l'estomac, des nodules sur la thyroïde donc elle doit encore faire des examens dans ce domaine ainsi que d'autres. Disons qu'apparemment ils n'ont pas trouvé de trucs alarmants jusqu'à présent. Elle a toujours une petite tension, elle n'a pas bonne mine mais elle mange et reçoit des compléments hyper-protéïnés et hyper-caloriques. Son moral n'est pas trop mauvais et elle commence à ronchonner  ::   mais sans vouloir quitter l'hôpital trop vite pour autant.

La meute va bien, toujours sage du moins au niveau bêtises, mais personne ne s'est encore plaint d'aboiements  ::   Luda me fait rire, elle aurait dû s'appeler Duracell... quand il y a de la nourriture en vue ou quand elle voit quelqu'un manger, elle se met à vibrer comme les lapins au tambour automates de la pub  ::  

Pour ma part, je me prépare pour l'opération du premier oeil : mercredi j'ai rendez-vous avec l'anesthésiste, le cardiologue et l'ophtalmo, l'opération ayant lieu le mardi 23. Dans une semaine à cette heure-ci, j'aurai le trouillomètre à zéro  ::  !!! Les semaines qui suivent ne seront pas marrantes, le temps que les deux yeux aient été opérés et aient récupéré. Après la deuxième opération, il faudra compter trois semaines pour avoir les verres définitifs parce que le chirurgien laissera une petite myopie, je ne comprends pas et ne sais pas encore pourquoi. Mais il est très réputé et je lui fais confiance parce que c'est notre excellent généraliste qui me l'a recommandé et j'ai de très bons échos de personnes qui ont déjà été opérées par lui.

Pierre et Nouch ont encore apporté des caisses à Waterloo aujourd'hui, ça devient problématique parce qu'ils ne savent plus où les mettre  ::   Je pense que la fin sera expédiée via un vide-grenier, avec l'accord ou sans l''accord de la reine-mère parce que ça commence à bien faire.... elle va bientôt figurer au Guiness Book des records pour le plus long déménagement de l'Histoire  ::  

Bonne nuit et encore merci pour tout   ::

----------


## Rousquanne

Et ben! Merci pour les nouvelles;
Bon courage pour tout ces jours qui viennent Chinooka!
Et calins à la meute  ::

----------


## siju

Contente pour ta maman  ::  effectivement si elle "ronchonne" c'est bon signe ! 
L'opération c'est un mauvais moment à passer mais il paraît que c'est tellement mieux après. Courage !!

Bisous à toi et câlins à la meute

----------


## anniec

::  Régine

----------


## cassie60

::  Regine à ta maman
caresses a ta meute 
je n ai pas pu mettre les photos de oso mon ordi  personnel est HS Grrrrr je dois investir dans un autre

----------


## poppo



----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles.

Maman pourrait sortir samedi, j'attends confirmation. Finalement on lui laisse ses calculs à la vésicule : vu son âge et le fait que ça ne lui fait pas mal. J'espère que le moral suivra quand elle sera enfin installée dans sa nouvelle maison... (Plus tard : l'hôpital m'a appelée pendant que j'écrivais ce post : Maman sort demain après-midi).

Je suis inquiète et triste pour mon adorable voisine, 90 ans en juin. On lui a mis un pace-maker mais apparemment elle ne réagit pas trop bien parce qu'elle s'est retrouvée aux soins intensifs samedi. C'est LA voisine en or que tout le monde aimerait avoir : charmante, gentille, aimant beaucoup les animaux (elle a des chats), ne disant jamais rien de mal sur personne, zéro défaut. Nous nous entendons à merveille depuis que j'habite ici (1987) et nous taillons toujours une bavette quand elle fait son petit jardinage et que de mon côté je nettoie le jardin, il n'y a jamais eu la moindre ombre entre nous durant toutes ces années  ::  Son fils, vieux garçon, qui vit avec elle ne gardera pas la maison, il ira s'installer en appart rapidement le jour où elle ne sera plus là parce que c'est sa mère qui fait tout dans la maison et je commence à angoisser en pensant à de nouveaux voisins comme Ducon... j'espère ne pas être cernée par des anti-animaux   ::  

La meute est toujours calme, je ne les reconnais pas, ce n'est pas possible : on me les a changés pendant une de mes absences  ::   Satine est éteinte et triste depuis le départ de Chinook, elles étaient très proches.

Hier c'était la grosse journée des grands-ducs : anesthésiste : très mignon mais ce n'est pas lui qui officiera pendant l'opération  ::   Ensuite le cardiologue... là on s'est payé un bon moment ! Après avoir dit que j'ai de l'asthme, je lui avoue que je fume... je pars du principe que faute avouée est à moitié pardonnée  ::  

Dr. : vous fumez combien ?
R : un bon paquet... là-dessus il a un petit sourire en coin.

On discute des médicaments que je prends, de mon passif (opérations et pré-AVC en novembre 2007, mon dossier me suit toujours : lui et l'anesthésiste très impressionnés par ma tension quand j'étais arrivée aux urgences..), etc.

Au moment de m'installer pour l'électro :

Dr : bon, je fume mais ce n'est pas pour ça que je vais vous encourager à continuer  ::  
R : je me doutais bien que vous étiez fumeur en voyant votre sourire en coin
Dr : de toute manière nous sommes trop vieux pour mourir jeunes  ::  (il a 66 ans)

On a discuté de la cigarette qui n'est évidemment pas bonne pour la santé, etc.

En me rhabillant, je lui dis fièrement : 

R : ça fait 63 ans aujourd'hui que j'ai été conçue  ::  
Dr : comment vous le savez ?
R : ben mes parents se sont mariés le 17 avril 1950 et je suis née le 13 janvier 1951. D'ailleurs toutes les vieilles tantes de la famille consultaient fébrilement leur agenda pour voir si mes parents n'avaient pas fauté avant le mariage  ::  

Là-dessus, il éclate de rire et nous voilà partis à parler de notre époque dans tous les domaines.

Au moment de partir, je lui demande s'il enverra le compte-rendu à mon généraliste : il me dit que je peux avoir une copie... je lui dis que de toute manière je ne pige rien au charabia des médecins et que puisque c'est bon..... il me répond "mais je n'ai jamais dit que c'était bon..." un ange passe puis "mais je vous le dis maintenant"  :: 

J'ai ADORE cette visite ! D'ailleurs j'ai rêvé de lui toute la nuit  ::  

Ensuite l'ophtalmo qui me demande d'emblée : 

Dr : comment vont vos chats ?
R : mes chats ? ce sont des chiens que j'ai !!!
Dr : c'est bien 12 que vous en avez ?
R : nooooon pas 12 !!! si j'en avais 12, mon voisin serait déjà chez les fous  ::  

Je dois être à 9h à l'hôpital mardi  ::   9 h ??? il m'a dit qu'il y avait des personnes qui étaient convoquées à 7h... et moi "oh mon Dieu quelle horreur"  ::   Etant une couche-très-tard, 7h du matin pour moi c'est bien avant l'aube  ::  

Le lendemain j'ai une visite de contrôle et il me donnera la date de l'opération pour l'autre oeil. Le vendredi, re-visite de contrôle puis on passe à l'oeil gauche. Pendant deux/trois semaines, je ne pourrai pas me pencher... mon jardin va devenir le crottoir municipal  ::  !!! Et je ne peux même pas fléchir élégamment les genoux : j'ai une inflammation d'un nerf à la fesse gauche, comme une sciatique qui voudrait sortir et qui ne se déclenche pas, je marche comme une centenaire... alors faire des révérences pour ramasser les crottes...  ::  

Voilà toutes les dernières news !

Bon après-midi  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Le lendemain j'ai une visite de contrôle et il me donnera la date de  l'opération pour l'autre oeil. Le vendredi, re-visite de contrôle puis  on passe à l'oeil gauche. Pendant deux/trois semaines, je ne pourrai pas  me pencher... mon jardin va devenir le crottoir municipal   !!! Et je ne peux même pas fléchir élégamment les genoux : j'ai une  inflammation d'un nerf à la fesse gauche, comme une sciatique qui  voudrait sortir et qui ne se déclenche pas, je marche comme une  centenaire... alors faire des révérences pour ramasser les crottes...


MERDE alors!!!!!!
Tu ne connais personne qui peut venir faire ton jardin pendant une petite quinzaine??

J'espère que Satine va se remettre du départ de Chinook

En attendant, doux rêves Régine :: 
Et bonne sortie pour ta maman demain

----------


## cassie60

une enorme pensée pour toi Regine Aujourdhui le grand jour
j attends avec impatience de tes nouvelles
je recois mon nouveau ordi aujourdhui ou  demain(l autre a rendu l'ame je n 'ai pas pu mettre les photos de oso GRRRR )
une nouvelle venue est prevue dans ma meute en Tant que FA ::  suite à la pre visite 
Apres l'espagne , la Roumaine  prenommée  TAIGA  croisée Husky (avec des oreilles tombantes)
je n oublie pas Sweet d'espagne

----------


## MARATHONMAN

J'espère que ta maman, ta voisine de 90 ans vont mieux et que tu pars sereine pour ton opération :: 

As tu trouvé "un jardinier" pour une quinzaine de jours

----------


## Daysie433

bon courage régine

bravo cassie pour la petite roumaine, je viens d'en adopter une et c'est un amour  ::

----------


## poppo

Bon courage Régine, cela va bien se passer  :: 

Gros gros bisous!!

----------


## astings

Trés gros bisous Régine.

----------


## Wilo

> Bon courage Régine, cela va bien se passer 
> 
> Gros gros bisous!!


+ 1   ::  et puis j'ai un tuyau pour ramasser les crottes sans se faire mal au dos  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles. Je vous écris d'un oeil... mon infirmière/dog sitter/technicienne en installation de nouvelle imprimante, programmeuse de nouveau magnéto, démarreuse de nouveau balai-vapeur, etc. m'a mis mes dernières gouttes et un pansement pour la nuit. Il m'est assez difficile d'écrire !

Entre l'arrivée à l'hôpital de jour et la sortie, il s'est écoulé 3 h 30. J'avais choisi la salle commune plutôt que la chambre particulière vu mon court passage et j'ai bien fait : il y avait ceux qui étaient déjà passés pour la première fois ou pour la deuxième fois (dont un monsieur amoureux des chiens dont le Lab a vécu 18 ans....  ::  , à présent il a un croisé bouvier/griffon adopté au refuge : un chic type  ::  ). D'autres qui attendaient et qui n'avaient pas encore vécu l'expérience, rassurés par les "anciens"... dont moi qui avais le trouillomère à zéro   ::  

Tout le personnel de l'hôpital de jour a été charmant et rassurant  :: 

La salle d'op et sa table toute raide... pratique pour mon dos et mon sciatique, j'avais l'air d'une bobonne centenaire   ::  

Des lumières très vives plein les yeux (une horreur !), l'oeil droit bloqué et puis que des lumières de toutes les couleurs moins vives ! On ne sent rien mais on n'est pas tranquille quand même, même si l'anesthésiste vous a donné une dose supplémentaire de calmant tellement vous étiez une pile électrique  ::  

Le chirurgie annonce : c'est fini... en fait on n'a pas trop eu le temps de voir passer le temps tellement on racrapotait ses orteils dans les godasses en plastique jetable  ::  

Retour dans la salle commune où attendaient les suivants, c'est là qu'on prend l'air de celui qui a déjà vécu ça et qui a survécu  ::  

On reçoit son petit déjeûner et heureusement parce que l'estomac criait famine : presque pas mangé la veille à cause du stress et à jeun depuis ! Dans la foulée, on a appelé Pierre qui est arrivé pour me ramener à la maison.

C'est l'oeil droit (opéré) qui était le plus mauvais des deux. J'ai réussi à coincer mes lunettes malgré la coquille de protection et.... je m'étonnais de ne rien voir : en plus de la pupille dilatée puissance 1000, avec mon vieux verre je ne risquais pas de voir grand-chose..... en fait, même à travers la coquille, je vois mieux de l'oeil opéré que de l'autre qui était meilleur ! Et encore, ce n'était que le premier jour ! Je suis curieuse de voir au lever ce que ça donne quand la pupille sera moins dilatée !

J'ai rendez-vous chez l'ophtalmo en début d'après-midi, il me donnera la date de la deuxième opération : très probablement mardi prochain.

Ma dog-sitter/copine a nettoyé le jardin et le fera encore demain avant de partir : c'est une perle  ::  

La perspective est difficile : je verse à côté du verre, les escaliers me font un peu peur, j'allume ma cigarette à côté et autres exemples ! Je me sens tout à fait godiche...  ::  

Maman est sortie hier au lieu de vendredi... on attend toujours des explications.... Son état général est moyen, très moyen dans certains domaines. Je la trouve fort fatiguée et encore faible, elle a mauvaise mine. En arrivant chez elle, sa télé fonctionnait à merveille... juste après être rentrée chez moi, elle me téléphonait : ça ne marchait plus...  ::   Elle a commencé à dire qu'elle n'avait pas faim pour le soir..... Pierre et moi avons réagi illico !!! Elle ne va pas recommencer !!!

Après être venu me chercher à l'hôpital et m'avoir ramenée à la maison, Pierre a fait quelques courses avec Maman..... il est vraiment adorable, le chouchou de ces dames âgées (je parle aussi de moi là  ::  ). Quand j'aurai récupéré une vision convenable, je l'invite au resto !!! Quel garçon charmant  ::  

Je n'ai pas de nouvelles de ma gentille voisine, il faut dire que j'ai été assez bien occupée ces derniers jours.

Voilà une journée bien remplie ! Comme je l'ai dit au début, j'écris d'un oeil et je commence à fatiguer !!!

 ::   :: 

J'ai corrigé deux fautes au début de mon texte, il en reste certainement d'autres mais je suis trop fatiguée pour tout relire ! Pas facile d'écrire avec un oeil fermé !!!

----------


## cassie60

des nouvelles rassurantes , tu auras moins peur pour le deuxieme oeil ?
bon retablissement 
caresses à ta meute et gros bisous
A bientot

----------


## Daysie433

merci pour ces nouvelles et bon rétablissement  ::

----------


## manou 85

Bon rétablissement Régine !!

ON y passe toutes !! et malgré la trouillomêtre à  zéro on en revient enchanté !!! 

Biz et caresses à tes poilus !!

----------


## astings

Plus qu'un  :: ,repose toi.

----------


## Abricotine

Je me régale de vos posts bien qu'écrivant peu. Bon courage pour tout, la meute vignolaise vous encourage par un débarbouillage en règle.

----------


## anniec

Bon rétablissement, Régine

----------


## vmmiss

une bonne chose de faite, repose toi bien maintenant  ::

----------


## Farley

Bon rétablissement, à vous et votre maman, meilleures pensées

----------


## mp

bon retablissement et bon courage pour l autre oeil, vous verrez "tout" bientot
juste un petit conseil si je peux me permettre (pour y etre passée mais juste un oeil) faites attention aux debordements de nos 4 pattes qui peuvent etre souvent brutes 
amicalement
mp

----------


## Chinooka

Hier je suis allée chez l'ophtalmo qui était très content. Il savait que j'avais le trouillomètre à zéro et que j'étais une pile électrique avant l'opération, il m'a dit avec un sourire en coin que j'avais été très courageuse  ::   J'ai retrouvé les opérés de la veille, la salle d'attente était vraiment le dernier salon où l'on cause, il ne manquait que la tasse de thé  ::  L'oeil gauche y passe mardi donc demain on fait tous les tests. La différence entre les deux yeux est trop importante (je dois porter mes lunettes le moins possible, ce que je fais d'ailleurs instinctivement), c'est très inconfortable donc il préfère ne pas attendre, d'ailleurs beaucoup sont opérés du second oeil une semaine après le premier, je ne suis pas surprise parce que je m'y attendais. Il m'a dit que je verrais mieux de jour en jour, il faut que l'oeil se fasse à la lentille. Ce matin j'ai l'impression que c'est très légèrement moins bien que hier mais une dame opérée mardi me disait la même chose (un voile dans un coin de l'oeil) et le médecin lui a dit que tout était normal. Je n'ai aucun regret de l'avoir fait, au contraire : je suis très impatiente que le deuxième oeil soit opéré parce que je ne vois pas net ni de loin ni de près !

A l'aube, moment de panique pendant deux/trois secondes en me réveillant après avoir dormi profondément... je ne voyais plus rien de l'oeil droit  ::  Le temps de me rendre compte que j'avais mon pansement...  ::  

MP je te rassure, je continue de mettre la coquille sur l'oeil droit pendant la nuit au lieu de mettre un simple pansement, Satine est la spécialiste des grands coups de pattes quand elle s'installe et quand elle bouge pendant la nuit et Scarlett ne fait pas dans le genre délicat non plus !

MP, tu as un post où tu parles et mets des photos de tes gris ?

Ma petite Chinook est revenue à la maison hier matin. Le véto avait reçu l'urne la veille et il me l'a apportée hier. Pour le moment j'évite de la regarder et je préfère ne pas trop en parler, avec l'hospitalisation de Maman je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de bien réaliser qu'elle était partie... Les jumeaux sont réunis  ::  

En revenant de ma visite chez le médecin, je suis passée en vitesse (en vitesse parce que le taxi attendait) chez Maman pour lui déposer un réveil : elle dormait mais était de bonne humeur. Elle est encore fort fatiguée.

 ::

----------


## breton67

courage ma Regine, a bientot je t appelle  ::

----------


## fabi37

Courage Régine, bon rétablissement :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon rétablissement aussi pour ta maman, prends soin de toi
amitiés
fabienne et austral

----------


## siju

Ben voilà, ces opérations ne seront bientôt plus qu'un mauvais souvenir et tu vas avoir un oeil (non DEUX yeux) de lynx !!  ::  Y en a qui auront intérêt à se méfier  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne sais pas si je vais oser dire à l'ophtalmo que j'ai paniqué ce matin en ne voyant plus rien de l'oeil droit parce qu'il va se dire que c'est carrément la tête qu'il faut opérer  ::

----------


## mp

voici les gris !! une belle complicite entre les deux et une adoption reussie (je crois enfin j en suis sure )

----------


## astings

Ils sont magnifiques

----------


## cassie60

ils sont superbes Tes gris ::

----------


## poppo

Courage Régine, comme disait si bien Siju......la meute n'a qu'à bien se tenir, maman verra tout! :: En plus une autre avantage....plus besoin de se baisser et de chercher les "cadeaux" dans la pelouse non tondu , tu les verras de loin!  :: ....et ne marchera donc pas dedans comme je viens de le faire ..... ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ils sont magnifiques tes gris ! Ils sont bien tous les mêmes, toujours à être collés/serrés ! Chinook n'avait aucun complexe à se coucher sur Satine et à jouer à lits superposés  ::   Tu les as adoptés sur Rescue ?

Fabi qui intervient sur ce post a aussi un gris, hier elle m'a parlé d'un gris qui a été largué. Peux-tu peut-être te mettre en contact MP avec elle ? Tu es sur le forum du braque de Weimar ?

Quand je me lève, j'ai l'impression de voir moins bien : la lentille qui prend le temps de se mettre en place après la nuit ??? je suis contente de voir l'ophtalmo cet après-midi pour qu'il me rassure parce que machinalement je me penche un peu, ne fut-ce que pour donner les gamelles et les ramasser... Je sais que ça ira en s'améliorant mais je trouve que ça dure longtemps... la patience n'étant pas ma vertu principale, comme vous l'aurez certainement deviné  ::  

Je vais me préparer et faire les gamelles pour ce soir, la consultation sera plus longue puisqu'il faut faire tous les tests pour l'opération de mardi.

 ::

----------


## mp

réponse en mp de MP

----------


## teuleu

> réponse en mp de MP

----------


## Chinooka

::  

Une courte visite parce que j'ai les yeux fatigués, comme si je portais des lunettes dont un verre est adapté et l'autre pas du tout ! Etant fort myope, c'est normal. Je joue un peu au pirate : l'oeil droit ouvert et le gauche fermé sinon j'ai l'impression d'être tout à fait miro ! Dans deux jours ça ira mieux  ::  

J'ai enfin trouvé un défaut chez Luda... Depuis le départ de Chinook, elle mange dans la cuisine. J'avais cuit leur viande qui s'égoutait dans l'évier. Le temps de distribuer les gamelles d'Aladine et de Titi, je vois la miss (qui avait terminé la sienne de gamelle) sur les pattes arrière qui s'étirait et se faisait aussi grande qu'elle le pouvait pour atteindre la passoire  ::   Une de plus à qui je ne ferais pas confiance les yeux fermés  ::  

Contrairement à ce qui était annoncé, il fait superbe et ils sont tous dans le jardin à prendre leur bain de soleil

----------


## astings

Mais non,t'as pas compris!!!!!!!!  :: elle voulait être sure que la viande était bien égouttée  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Luda a remis ça ce matin et elle a réussi !!! Pourtant personne ne lui a fait la courte-échelle  ::   La voilà qui rejoint définitivement la catégorie des délinquantes et des voleuses à l'étalage...  ::

----------


## manou 85

elle fait partie des "observatrices" je surveille, j'observe, je fais mes yeux de toutoune bien malheureuse , pis pas vu pas pris.
Regarde mum comme je suis une belle fille §§§ dans la farine !!!  

Les gris sont magnifiques !! ses yeux, cette couleur de poils m'ont toujours fasciner !!

----------


## Chinooka

Le pire c'est que Luda a un air de petite Sainte-Nitouche, on lui ferait confiance les yeux fermés  ::  

La copine dog-sitter va arriver pour l'opération de demain, à part Aladine ils vont tous être à la fête  ::

----------


## astings

Bon courage pour demain.

----------


## lili2000

Oui bon courage pour demain !

Je ne sais pas si vous l'avez vu mais c'est difficile de ne pas craquer : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...6/#post1720281

----------


## Wilo

> Bon courage pour demain.


bon courage aussi pour demain, mais tout va bien se passer, pas de souci  :: 

euh pour Luda, j'ai ma petite idée  ::  sûr et certain qu'elle a pris des leçons de Gwen  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Dors bien et RELAX pour demain ::

----------


## Farley

Bon courage!  ::  (les lunettes, c'est pour la convalescence)

----------


## Chinooka

> euh pour Luda, j'ai ma petite idée  sûr et certain qu'elle a pris des leçons de Gwen


Je la soupçonne fortement d'avoir lu le post de Breton en cachette  ::  

Lunettes ? quelles lunettes ? je ne les porte plus depuis jeudi dernier ! D'ailleurs le médecin m'avait dit de les porter le moins possible, probablement pour que l'oeil déjà opéré se fasse plus vite à la lentille. Avant je portais mes lunettes du lever au coucher, là je ne savais même plus où je les avais mises  ::   Mardi dernier j'ai de suite vu la différence à l'oeil droit donc demain, il ne sera plus du tout question de lunettes parce que je ne verrai plus rien tellement les verres sont forts ! Par contre je devrai porter des lunettes pour voir de près mais ça ne me dérange pas à partir du moment où je vois bien de loin : marre de la myopie que je subis depuis 55 ans !

J'ai toujours trouvé que les gens qui portent des "demi-lunettes" se donnaient un genre et un air intellectuel.... je crois que je vais devoir en porter pour voir de loin par-dessus : je jure que ce ne sera pas du snobisme de ma part, même si ça me donne un petit air intellectuel à la Pivot   ::   ::  

Je vais mettre mes dernières gouttes et aller dormir, le clairon sonne à 7h demain : donner les gamelles, me préparer, mettre deux gouttes différentes à 8h, 8h05, 8h10 et 8h15 et arriver à l'hôpital à l'heure ! Je vous donne des nouvelles quand je rentre. 

Merci pour vos encouragements  ::

----------


## Farley

de soleil, de soleil! je dis ça car un ami à moi a subi la même opération il y a un moment maintenant et portait des verres fumés les jours suivants pour se protéger les yeux, maintenant il voit très bien  :: . Bonne nuit, bon repos, caresses à la troupe.

----------


## teuleu

Bon courage Régine , maintenant c'est la routine pour toi fastoche.

Au sujet de Luda je me permets de rappeler que lorsqu'elle est arrivée à Waterloo elle n'avait aucun défaut  AUCUN DEFAUT Zéro zéro zéro défaut 
 voilà c'est tout ce que j'ai à dire  ::

----------


## astings

Cette fois, c'était pour vérifier la cuisson  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Qu'elle se méfie la petite Luda, bientôt j'aurai des yeux de lynx  ::  

Je suis bien rentrée, un peu dans les vapes et miro mais ça s'améliore petit à petit. A plus tard quand je verrai mieux 
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'hallucine complètement !!!! Je ne la ferai pas longue parce que je suis fatiguée mais je vois mieux de l'oeil opéré ce matin que de l'autre !!!!

Par contre, pour voir de près, c'est de plus en plus complîqué, donc pour l'ordi ! Vivement que j'ai mes lunettes d'intellectuelle à la Pivot  ::  

Ma copine dog-sitter Claude me torture en me faisant mettre mes gouttes à heure fixe, en me remettant la coquille parce que j'ai eu une très vague vélléité de me frotter l'oeil fraichement opéré.... et en m'engueulant parce que j'avais frotté l'oeil opéré la semaine dernière  ::   A 62 ans, on ne peut même plus faire ce qu'on veut, un garde-chiourme veille sur vous  ::  

Aladine semble s'être faite à la présence de Claude, si je me fais opérer des oreilles ensuite, Aladine lui sautera dans les bras, mais je n'ai pas un troisième oeil à lui proposer la semaine prochaine  ::  

Luda/Arsène Lupin continue allègrement sur sa lancée : ce soir elle a volé les six biscuits préparés pour la gamelle de demain.... elle sera privée de biscuit pendant trois jours  ::  

Non mais qui n'en veut ??? Il paraît que c'est une chienne parfaite  ::  

Bon sans rire, cette opération est absolument miraculeuse !!! Pour autant qu'on tombe sur un bon ophtalmo !!!!! Je suis ravie du mien  ::

----------


## poppo

Bon pied, bon oeil! 

 ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Belle journée de repos à tous

----------


## cassie60

Régine te voilà bientôt avec une vue de lynx attention la meute moman voit tout vous allez devoir ruser

----------


## astings

Z'on qu'a bien se tenir maintenant les loulous  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## fabi37

Bon rétablissement Régine
bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ::

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou les filles !

Tout va bien ! J'ai encore des gouttes à mettre dans les deux yeux plusieurs fois par jour jusqu'au 22 mai, date à laquelle je retourne chez l'ophtalmo qui me prescrira les verres définitifs pour voir de près. En attendant les petites lunettes achetées chez Carouf me suffisent. L'ophtalmo est très content, les lentilles sont bien claires, pas d'infection ni d'inflammation. Le soir j'ai les yeux un peu fatigués mais les opérations sont récentes !

Il fait superbe depuis quelques jours, on revit et ça fait un bien fou même si la lumière est un peu vive, je sors quand il y a moins de soleil. Après les opérations et toutes les visites chez l'ophtalmo, j'ai un peu le sentiment d'être en vacances !

J'ai pris beaucoup, beaucoup de retard dans la lecture des posts de Rescue : je n'ai fait que survoler pour le moment, il me faudra du temps pour rattraper ce retard parce que les filles de Rescue sont de vraies pipelettes  ::  

Maman s'installe doucement, elle a récupéré sa voiture et recommence à regarder les promos avec gourmandise... c'est très bien mais je sens que d'ici pas longtemps, elle aura refait plein de provisions qu'elle ne saura où mettre  ::   Je l'ai prévenue que chez moi, tout est plein  ::  

Bon week-end !  ::

----------


## breton67

que des bonnes nouvelles ,  heureuse pour toi Régine  :: mais un ti bémol pas de betises de tes loulous ? méfie toi avec le retour des beaux jours ils vont bien avoir envie de faire une ou deux petites folies ?juste pour nous faire sourire ?

----------


## Chinooka

Non Sonja, pas de bêtises !!! Même pas pour vous faire plaisir  ::   Je me retire (provisoirement...) de la compétition "à qui aura la meute la plus insupportable" et je te laisse la palme d'or (toujours provisoirement... ce n'est pas que je sois pessimiste mais on n'est jamais à l'abri avec mes zouaves...)   ::

----------


## breton67

:: lacheuse va ,mais je ne m en fais pas trop :chasse le naturel et ..........il revient au galop  ::

----------


## Wilo

Sonja, je vends la mèche, Luda est bien partie pour imiter Gwen, les bêtises ne sauraient tarder  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Bonne route à toute la clique, poilu(e)s et/ou oeilsdeverrée  ... bonne route, au calme, au soleil.... de quoi se requinquer après tous ces avatars...._

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Le calme avant la tempête

Je blague car rien de tel qu'une meute bien sage même si cela nous fait moins sourire :: 
super que toutes les habitudes de ta maman et toi même reviennent tout naturellement après ces semaines pas top

Et ta petite voisine????

----------


## breton67

merci Wilo :: Régine ne va quand meme pas nous faire le coup d une meute trop sage  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Quelques petites nouvelles ! La meute va bien, pas grand-chose à signaler à part un piercing sous l'oeil droit de Satine... je ne voudrais pas me tromper de coupable mais je soupçonne fortement ma petite teigneuse de Capucine, c'est la spécialiste   ::  

Les yeux : enchantée pour l'oeil gauche dès le lendemain de l'opération, beaucoup moins pour le droit... De temps en temps : un léger voile blanc, des taches noires comme avant, un peu mal et toujours cette sensation que la lentille bouge quand je passe de voir de près à voir de loin, un peu comme le zoom d'un APN le temps que l'image devienne nette.. Un jour en conduisant, j'ai eu l'oeil droit complètement brouillé, ça ne s'est passé qu'une seule fois heureusement. Je retourne chez l'ophtalmo mercredi prochain, je pense qu'il est inutile d'y aller avant : il me dira que tout est bien en place comme à chaque fois que je lui ai dit que j'avais un souci à droite. Ca commence à m'énerver parce que je mets et retire mes petites lunettes de dépannage très souvent pour voir de près. Ce n'est pas ce que j'attendais de cette opération (pour l'oeil droit) parce que c'est inconfortable, je préférais encore avant ! J'espère que ça ira mieux quand j'aurai mes verres définitifs.

Une autre chose que je ne comprends pas : l'oeil droit était plus mauvais que le gauche, il subsiste une petite différence entre les deux. Avec le jeu des lentilles plus ou moins fortes, pourquoi les deux yeux ne sont-ils pas pareils pour voir de loin ?

Donc beaucoup de questions à poser mercredi prochain et l'espoir que ça s'arrange mieux que ce n'est pour le moment...

Je vous avais dit que quand il est question de nourriture Luda me faisait penser à la pub Duracell dans laquelle les lapins vibrent en jouant du tambour. La semaine dernière je regardais une émission sur Sarko, F. Fillon a dit que Sarko était le lapin de Duracell (hyperactivité)... j'ai éclaté de rire en me disant que j'avais une Sarko en jupon à la maison   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui : ma petite voisine est rentrée chez elle ! Elle fêtera ses 90 ans le 6 juin  ::   J'ai prévu de lui apporter un beau bouquet de fleurs  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Bon encore une semaine pour en savoir plus sur ton oeil droit Espérons de l'amélioration d'ici là
90 ans ta voisine c'est super d'être chez soi à cet âge, pas en maison de retraite ::

----------


## poppo

Merci pour les nouvelles, je ne pourrais te renseigner car je t'avoue que je n'y connais rien  ::  mais le spécialiste te rassurera surement!

Pour Luda......enlève les piles Duracell et mets en d'un sous marque cela la calmera certainement :: 

Heureuse pour ta voisine, elle en a de la chance de pouvoir encore être chez elle.....comment va ta maman?
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Maman recommence ses conneries... Hier Pierre passait la prendre pour rejoindre Nouch dans l'ancienne maison pour continuer à trier. Elle ne voulait pas manger le toast qu'elle s'était préparé donc Pierre lui a demandé si elle voulait retourner à l'hôpital : "c'est tout près, je peux faire un détour pour vous déposer".... elle s'est dépêchée de manger  ::  

Tout le monde trouve que ma petite voisine devrait aller en appartement mais je suis certaine que ça la tuerait : elle adore traficoter dans son jardin dès qu'il y a un rayon de soleil, à son rythme bien sûr mais elle en fait plus que moi, je suis très admirative quand je la vois jardiner !!! Elle a un fils qui vit avec elle pour lequel elle fait encore les lessives, le repassage, les repas : il se laisse vivre comme un bon vieux garçon qu'il est mais ça fait une présence pour sa mère. Pour ma part je frissonne en pensant au jour où j'aurai de nouveaux voisins parce que le fils ne restera pas dans cette maison après le départ de sa mère et de toute manière la maison sera vendue le jour où ça arrive parce qu'il y a trois enfants, maison où tout est à refaire. On se voit toujours au jardin et on taille une bavette mais en ce moment avec la météo automnale merdique qu'on se paie, c'est très rare.

----------


## breton67

pas toujours évident les parents Régine , la preuve , et que faire c est parfois bien tetu  :: 
c est sur qu une mamie comme ta voisine la mettre en appartement ce serait comme une fleur que l on déracine :: elle se sentirait tellement inutile 
en Alsace idem que chez toi ,un ciel gris de la pluie tout le temps 
ce matin  je suis allée promener ma meute sous la pluie ,je ne te dis pas l état des loulous et le mien ,je ne peux prendre de parapluie car il me faut me tenir des deux mains pour avancer avec ma rolls , va me falloir mettre des essuies glaces sur mes lunettes  :: 
m enfin cette saleté de temps joue sur le moral et pas beaucoup d espoir pour une amélioration  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Là j'en ai vraiment ras le bol, je viens d'aller nettoyer le jardin : pluie et 9°, je n'ai jamais vu ça en mai, ça me fout dans une de ces rages...  ::  et comme tu le dis, pas d'amélioration en vue avant vendredi prochain  ::  Je ne trouve plus les crottes dans l'herbe qui est haute et pas moyen de tondre. Demain on annonce une très légère amélioration, j'espère que Nouch pourra tondre. Il vient avec Pierre demain matin parce que j'ai investi dans un nouveau clic-clac avec un meilleur matelas, ça améliorera peut-être mon dos, mes hanches et tout le reste parce que je me fais l'effet d'être une centenaire au lever !!! Il va donc y avoir un trafic monstre de clic-clacs : celui de la véranda monte au grenier, celui du salon va dans la véranda et le nouveau va au salon  ::   Il faut aussi tout bouger dans le corridor parce que j'y ai toutes les provisions faites en vue de mes opérations des yeux puisque je ne pouvais rien porter de lourd, vous me connaissez : y'a du boulot en vue entre les boîtes de haricots pour les chiens, les packs de Contrex et d'eau pétillante et... les caisses de champagne en promo  ::  

J'ai le dos et les hanches dans un tel état que j'arrivais à peine à monter sur la table d'opération... charmants, ils étaient tous autour de moi pour m'aider, on voit qu'ils ont l'habitude d'aider les vieilles dames qui viennent se faire opérer de la cataracte  ::

----------


## breton67

hé be ma povre Régine t es ben bonne pour la casse  :: 
je plaisante Régine ,je ne trouve pas cela drole moi non plus ;idem ramasser devient une chasse au trésor ,le premier qui marche dedans...........
fais attention a ton dos , tu sais c est bien joli de soulever mais la facture est lourde , aie aie 
courage Régine  ::

----------


## poppo

J'accours pour venir t'aider.........surtout a vider les caisses de champagne en promo  :: ......3 pierres d'un coup; tu auras plus de place, tu pourras racheter autre chose en grande quantité  ::  et surtout, cela fera du bien a notre moral!! ::  qui est bien bas ici aussi avec ce temps de m****!!

----------


## astings

Les filles, ici ,dans le sud, nous sommes dans le même cas, il pleut ,il pleut ,il pleut   ::  !!!!!!!! C'est désespérant  :: 
 .Le matin, quand j'ouvre la porte, mes loulous se bousculent et foncent comme des "fadas "dans des aboiements stridents (pour les petits ),de tenors (pour les gros ).Et bien là, ils ont démarrer et stoppés des quatre fers en même temps  :: .On aurait dit un dessin animé  :: .Qu'à cela ne tienne,ils ont fait ce qu'il devaient faire devant le porche alors qu'ils ont 4000m  :: et sont vite retournés ................. au lit  :: 
Bonne journée à toutes.

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Oui, toujours trèssss adaptés, nos poilu(e)s hibernent.... et nous, c'est pas l'envie qui nous manque de les imiter..._

----------


## breton67

Régine tu es là ? :: ou coincée sous un clic clac? :: 
j éspere que tout s est bienpassé ? 
Asting ici idem pour ce qui est des loulous  ,a part mes deux cinglés qui courent dehors comme des fous dès que la nuit tombe (je ne sais toujours pas apres quoi ?)dans la journées lezs sorties se font rares 
hier un beau soleil ,il fallait les voir s étirer comme des chats ,heureux ,ils sont sensibles aussi au temps : humeur morose  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Le trafic de clic-clac s'est bien passé. Celui de la véranda a pu monter au grenier, celui du salon a pris la place de celui de la véranda et le nouveau a intégré le salon mais je n'y dors pas encore : le matelas est arrivé tout compressé pour le transport, il faut attendre 48 h pour qu'il se regonfle. Mais Titi et Capucine l'ont déjà essayé, il paraît que le matelas est très bon  ::   Je dors donc dans la véranda avec mes bouillottes, Aladine a mis du temps à me rejoindre sous la couette : elle n'aime pas les changements d'habitudes ! Les garçons ont monté une étagère pour mes cassettes vidéo... et Nouch a pu tondre malgré l'herbe détrempée même si ça n'a pas été facile. 

Heureusement qu'il a pu tondre hier parce qu'on annonce une météo vraiment merdique jusque dimanche prochain compris... On tente de nous faire croire que c'est une météo presque normale mais je sais que c'est la première fois de ma vie que je dois encore mettre le chauffage à cette période de l'année !!! Demain et mardi, il va tomber ce qu'il tombe normalement de pluie pendant un mois de mai... alors météo normale ??? ils nous prennent vraiment pour des imbéciles !

Je n'ai pas honte de dire que j'hiberne toujours !

----------


## breton67

Regine ne m en veux pas si je squatte tonpost  :: ;mais si ce petit n a pas trouvé de fa d ici 7 jours il sera euthanasié 
_Deggeline le prendra ,mais il lui faut une FA 
svp c est urgent il ne reste que 7 jours 


http://adoptionsrefuge.lebonforum.co...ans-avec-video
_

----------


## Chinooka

edit

----------


## breton67

http://forum.bretonen-in-not.de/view...p?f=36&t=11112

ce lien devrait marcher 
Alaya petit breton va avoir le droit de vivre :Pom pom girl: 
 Deggeline  :: une fois de plus l a sauvé ,elle va le prendre et essayer de lui trouver tres vite une fa

----------


## poppo

Merci Breton!! J'avoue j'ai pris un petit verre quand tu m'as dit pour Alaya :: , un grand coup de coeur pour le petit! 

Désolée, Régine, on squatte ton post, je  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Alaya petit breton va avoir le droit de vivre
>  Deggeline une fois de plus l a sauvé ,elle va le prendre et essayer de lui trouver tres vite une fa


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Wilo

::  :Pom pom girl: à la tienne Poppo  ::   ::  et hop, un petit breton de sauvé  ::  ouf  :: 

les filles, sur la photo de présentation du forum de Béthune, il y a la photo de mon grand loup, à droite le 3ème en descendant  ::

----------


## breton67

Popo merci de m avoir prévenue pour le petit Alaya ,  Papillon d avoir pris le train en marche a toute vitesse et bien sur Deggeline qui une fois de plus a fait des merveilles  :: 
Wilo il faudrait que tu nous mettes les photos de ton dernier arrivé ,il est trop beau 
la vie est bizarre parfois 
ce loulou j avais craquée dessus  et va savoir pourquoi je m étais dit qu il serait celui qui arriverait a aider Wilo a se raccrocher un peu a quelque chose vu la perte  tres rapprochée de plusieurs de ses loulous :: 

quand elle m avait envoyée la photo de ce beau chien j ai reconnu de suite celui auquel j avais pensé  :: encore un malheureux qui a trouvé une maman adorable pour la vie  ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est Wilo qui l'adopte ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Wilo, peux-tu nous mettre le lien du forum de Béthune où on voit ton grand loup ?

----------


## babou.7

Je rattrape mon retard mais il y a trooooop de pages, enfin jamais assez pour ceux qui suivent au quotidien  :: 

J'ai lu de mauvaises nouvelles :'( mais aussi des bonnes comme l'adoption de Luda, je me suis dit une 'tite vieille, mince, elle va être sage et ne pas faire de bêtises, on va s'ennuyer et en fait non  ::  
On accuse ces pauvres longues oreilles mais moi je pense qu'il y a des ondes dans ta maison qui les forcent à agir ainsi  :: 

Des bises à toi et à la meute

----------


## Wilo

il est chez nous depuis le mois d'octobre, Chinooka  ::  c'est l'asso Coeur sur pattes qui l'a sorti, les photos sont sur leur forum :

http://www.coeur-sur-pattes.com/view...p?f=78&t=10388 

il ne s'appelle plus Falcom mais Scott. J'avoue qu'après le départ de mes trois loulous et surtout celle de ma princesse Wilo, en avatar, je ne voulais plus adopter, trop mal, trop de chagrin. Mais il y a tant d'abandons, comment tourner le dos à toute cette détresse  :: 
c'est ainsi que Scott partage notre vie et m'aide à supporter ce terrible manque.

----------


## Daysie433

trop beau ce géant SCOTT  ::

----------


## astings

En effet, il a une bonne bouille de gros nounours affectueux.

----------


## breton67

vous comprenez les filles pourquoi j ai craquée ,et puis l histoire de ce pauvre titi attendant devant le refuge  :: je ne sais pourquoi m avait frappée 
Scott tu as eu du flair , autant qu un chien de chasse :: tu as bien mérité d avoir une merveilleuse famille

----------


## poppo

> vous comprenez les filles pourquoi j ai craquée ,et puis l histoire de ce pauvre titi attendant devant le refuge je ne sais pourquoi m avait frappée 
> Scott tu as eu du flair , autant qu un chien de chassetu as bien mérité d avoir une merveilleuse famille




Tu ne pouvais mieux dire Breton, Scott a de la chance , Merci a toi Wilo! ::

----------


## Wilo

Euh, merci  :: mais j 'en connais bien d'autres qui ont de la chance, les tribus de Chinooka, Daysie, Breton, Poppo ainsi que toutes celles qui lisent ce post et qui ont des poilus, chiens, chats ou autres qui vivent HEUREUX, et ça c'est le plus important, ils sont HEUREUX et ça fait chaud au coeur  ::

----------


## cassie60

voici OSO le zebulon à ressort

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 désolé pour votre torticolis, je n ai pas réussi à les mettre dans le bon sens ayant un nouveau portable pas eu le temps d'étudier le mode d'emploi
je ferai mieux la prochaine fois
Bizzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Wilo

::  ::  ::  des beaux loulous HEUREUX  ::  c'est beau, et puis moi j'ai l'écran qui se tourne   ::   ::

----------


## cassie60



----------


## breton67

merci pour le torticolis Cassie  :: ,mais pour voir des loulous heureux je veux bien me mettre le museau a l envers 
et meme a l envers ils sont beaux :: 
tu triches Wilo ::

----------


## Chinooka

Comme je n'en parle plus, vous devez croire que pour mes yeux, tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.... Eh bien pas du tout !!!

Autant l'oeil gauche est parfait, autant le droit chipote toujours : douleur, taches noires et voile par intermittence, oeil brouillé tout à coup, toujours l'impression que la lentille se promène sur l'oeil, etc...  ::   Mais le toubib me dit "mais non, mais non" : c'est un magicien, il sait mieux que moi ce que je ressens  ::  

Je porte des lunettes depuis l'âge de 7 ans et je croyais naïvement que je n'aurais plus besoin de lunettes pour voir de loin, juste des petites lunettes pour voir de près, je vous en avais d'ailleurs parlé ! Eh bien non..... je suis condamnée à porter des lunettes jusqu'à la fin de mes jours et le comble du comble : des Varilux  ::  !!! Varilux que je n'avais pas supporté il y a quelques années... mais le toubib m'a répondu "mais si, mais si"...

Mercredi de la semaine dernière, il m'a donc prescrit mes verres Varilux et me voilà partie chez l'opticien... et pas n'importe lequel : interdiction d'aller dans les grandes chaînes d'optique du style Affle..., Pear..., Hans And..., etc. : non, un opticien avec du savoir et de l'expérience de père en fils depuis des générations. Heureusement, on m'a fait 10 % parce que je suis dans telle mutuelle parce que j'en ai quand même eu pour 945 euros  ::   Ca fait un bon 5 jours et je ne supporte toujours pas : il fallait compter trois/quatre jours pour m'y habituer.....  ::   Ca va *plus ou moins* jusqu'à 18 h/19 h ensuite je vois tout flou, j'ai beaucoup de mal avec mon écran d'ordi et la télé et même le reste : je ne vois pas "net" et j'ai l'impression d'avoir un oeil qui dit merde à l'autre. C'est d'un pénible.....  ::  

Ca ne sert à rien que je retourne chez l'ophtalmo, il fait partie de ces médecins qui savent mieux que le patient ce que le patient ressent et prend un air condescendant quand je me plains comme si j'étais un enfant ou une débile   ::   Je vais chez mon généraliste qui m'avait recommandé cet ophtalmo (je ne suis pas allée chez le premier péquenot venu) le 14 juin, je m'accorde donc cette quinzaine avant d'éclater pour de bon !!!

Inutile de dire qu'entre ça et la météo merdique, je suis d'une humeur de chien... pas à prendre avec des pincettes !!! Heureusement, il y aura une éclaircie en juillet dans cet été qui s'annonce mirobolant........... : Teuleu vient comparer l'été waterlootois avec l'été du Sud-Ouest, elle ne va pas être déçue   ::

----------


## poppo

Courage Régine, courage.....je ne sais quoi te dire d'autre , je n'y connais rien en lunettes , j'en ai jamais eu.....mais je sens que bientôt je vais y avoir droit....du moins pour lire :: 

 ::

----------


## teuleu

yes I go to WaterlOU I go to WaterlOU Veinarde I am   

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## poppo



----------


## astings

Comme nous,on ne peut pas venir  ::  , on veut un reportage photo  ::  .

----------


## cassie60

Je vous présente une nouvelle arrivée a Roissy jeudi à 22hOO elle se Nomme TAIGA elle vient du refuge mouroir de Pascani en Roumanie  je fais FA  car cette louloutte est adorable malgré son état de maigreur il lui manque + de 1Okg elle âgée environ 1 an
 un air de ressemblance avec ma shangai
elle devrait avoir la même stature

----------


## lili2000

On dirait des soeurs, en tout cas, elle s'est vite adaptée au confort du canapé  :: 
J'espère qu'elle va vite se retaper.

----------


## poppo

Merci cassie d'avoir pris la louloute en FA, je pense que d'ici quelques semaines elle ressemblera au tien  :: .....elle a effectivement besoin de se refaire un santé...

Elle avait un post sur rescue?

----------


## Chinooka

Sur la dernière photo, on dirait maman et fifille tellement elles se ressemblent ! En voilà une de sauvée qui va enfin goûter aux douceurs de la vie  ::

----------


## Daysie433

sont trop belles les petites roumaines  ::  comme ma petite Elfie  ::

----------


## cassie60

poppo voici les 2 liens
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ml#post1772883 ceux sans solution
http://www.rescue-forum.com/attente-...mukitza-84563/ 

CHINOOKA  Comment vas tu? et la meute Aujourd'hui du soleil la pelouse va pouvoir être tondue
pour Taïga  je fais normalement  FA  :: un état de maigreur , de déshydratation ,en plus elle a de la diarrhée et conjonctivite  des 2yeux a du mal à manger car gorge et trachée irritée pour l'instant nutrigel qu'elle semble apprécier Vu par un veto qui a eu la gentillesse de venir à mon domicile  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Cassie, Taïga va mieux ?

Mardi, Titi sera opéré d'une boule à la patte. Je ne crains pas quelque chose de grave parce que mes vétos ont suivi la chose qui grossissait mais ça a pris de grandes proportions donc on enlève. J'étais dans l'expectative de mes opérations des yeux depuis le début de l'année (pourrais-je conduire ? après combien de temps ? etc.). Maintenant que c'est passé, on se lance pour Titi.

Ils vont tous bien et non, pas de grosses bêtises pour vous faire rire... ce n'est même pas drôle  ::   Des rires en voyant Aladine détaler au jardin, Luda vibrer devant la nourriture, la folette de Capucine qui fonce dans le tas parce qu'elle ne peut pas freiner, Satine toujours aussi cool et Scarlett... toujours sauvage au moment des gamelles, ce qui a le don de me mettre de mauvaise humeur pendant deux/trois minutes  ::  

Pour mes yeux, pas d'amélioration........... Comme prévu, je ne m'adapte pas du tout aux Varilux. Jeudi soir j'ai carrément enlevé mes lunettes, vendredi je ne les ai pas mises et ça allait beaucoup mieux !!! Donc samedi je suis retournée chez l'opticien qui a tout vérifié : les verres sont bien ajustés, pas de problème de ce côté-là. Tout en me confirmant que l'ophtalmo est réputé, il me conseille d'aller en voir un autre parce qu'il ne peut pas savoir ce qu'on m'a mis comme lentilles mais un des problèmes viendrait du fait que je suis fort astygmate du côté droit... celui qui me pose problème justement. Est-ce la raison pour laquelle il n'a pas pu corriger l'oeil droit à 100 % ? Parce que si j'ai décidé de me faire opérer de la myopie, ce n'était pas pour devoir porter deux paires de lunettes ou des Varilux jusqu'à la fin de mes jours !!! A ce moment-là, je restais comme avant et je ne faisais que la cataracte ! Certains médecins n'informent pas assez leurs patients..... et d'autres savent mieux que leurs patients ce que ces derniers ressentent. Ca me fait penser à ces malades à qui on a ouvert le ventre, qui se plaignent de douleurs épouvantables, à qui on dit "mais non mais non, arrêtez de vous écouter et de vous plaindre" et qui finalement ont une compresse ou une pince oubliée dans le ventre : ce n'est pas un mythe !!! Je me pose aussi beaucoup de questions sur la désinfection de la salle d'opération : un opéré sort, l'autre qui attend à côté rentre : quand nettoient-ils cette salle entre deux patients ????? Il ne faut pas s'étonner qu'il y ait de plus en plus de maladies nosocomiales !

Fin des années 80, Maman s'était cassé la jambe et elle a attrapé le staphylo doré lors de la mise d'une broche + vis. Ca n'avait pas été pris assez au sérieux par les toubibs, on avait changé d'hôpital et à 24 heures près, on devait l'amputer !!! Lors de sa dernière hospitalisation tout récemment, ils se sont rendus compte que le staphylo était de retour... Elle est toujours soignée par une infirmière qui vient à domicile tous les jours. Alors nom d'un chien, qu'ils soient un peu plus sérieux avec l'hygiène dans les hôpitaux !!!

J'ai fini par faire ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire : chercher sur le net... Les problèmes que j'ai à l'oeil droit peuvent correspondre à des trucs graves comme le décollement de la rétine et autres joyeusetés. Vendredi je vais donc demander à mon généraliste de me renseigner un ophtalmo pour être sûre qu'il n'y a rien de sérieux.

Je ne décolère pas de m'être fait opérer de la myopie, je n'en ai que des emmerdes ! Si l'opération était trop compliquée à cause de l'astygmatisme trop fort, c'était au toubib à me le dire, je ne pouvais pas le sucer de mon pouce... ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait les études mais lui !

Ce qui me rassure c'est que mes verres sont garantis en cas de non-adaptation (ça arrive et j'en fais partie !), si je dois avoir deux paires (pour voir de loin et de près), je ne devrai rien débourser heureusement ! L'avantage de prendre la meilleure marque chez un vrai opticien et pas dans une chaîne d'optique qui peut faire venir les verres de Chine ! Les miens viennent de France, je fais marcher l'industrie française  ::  

 ::

----------


## breton67

ma pauvre Régine je comprends ta colere 
en effet il y a des fois on a l impression d ere un colis qu un medecin refile a un autre  a chaque fois espoir et a chaque fois on s enprends un coup au moral 
je ne sais plus combien d"e fois j y ais cru alors je te comprends , comme dit le minimum c est d informer les malades du risque qu il peut y avoir, a toi apres de voir de peser le pour et le contre 
cela fait des années qu on me ballade j ai de plus en plus mal chacun y va de son laius m envoie chez le "meilleur confrere " et au bout d un an ou deux allez je ne peux plus rien je vous adresse a .......... :: 
courage Régine j éspere que tres vite tu auras les bonnes réponses c est vrai que l humeur s en ressent lorsque on a décidé d y aller courageusemt et a pres est pire qu avant

----------


## breton67

Cassie bravo pour avoir sorti cette pauvre puce de l enfer  :: ,comment va t elle ?,j éspere que tout doucement ses problemes s atténuent?

----------


## Farley

c'est rageant en effet, et cette façon d'infantiliser les gens, de minimiser leur gêne, leur souffrance, cet orgueil qui pousse certains médecins à ne pas vouloir avouer qu'ils ont tort ou peuvent se tromper est insupportable. Bon courage pour tout ça  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui Farley, c'est tout à fait ça ! On dirait que les cours de psychologie du patient sont souvent en option dans les études de médecine  ::

----------


## manou 85

Je crois que c'est en option !! la spycho chez les toubibs et encore pire en milieu hospitalier!!

----------


## cassie60

Taiga evolue de jour en jour
a repris 200 gr en une semaine, a retrouvé l'appetit reclame en aboyant si je suis trop longue à la servir elle deviendrai meme chapardeuse
absence de diarrhées et de sang mais les selles sont molles 
plus de gale ni de conjonctivite
elle est surtout en recherche de caresses  de calins de plus elle commence à jouer avec OSO le "Macho"
Pour toi Regine tu sais certaines personnes ne s'habituent jamais aux verres Varilux sont dans l'obligation de prendre 2 paires de lunettes
Merci de faire travailler les français au lieu des chinois (mon entreprise va etre fermée le couperet tombe cette semaine  grace à ces derniers en chevilles avec les americains )moi je vais pouvoir me mettre en retraite et m'occuper de mes Poilus

----------


## Farley

Désolée pour toi Cassie, c'est rude.. Régine a bien raison, si tout le monde achetait un peu moins et se concentrait sur la qualité, on n'en serait pas là.

----------


## cassie60

Régine   une bonne nouvelle Taïga va rester avec ses nouveaux copains , je l"adopte

----------


## Chinooka

Oh ben... on s'en doutait un peu non ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Daysie433

bravo cassie taïga est magnifique  ::  est-ce qu'elle vient de Roumanie comme ma petite Elfie que je viens d'adopter ??

----------


## cassie60

Daisy Taïga vient de Paşcani une fourrière mouroir de Roumanie
voilà une de plus à la maison ,je me propose toujours comme FA en vue d'une adoption me voilà complète à la maison je dois rester raisonnable   ma petite meute doit garder un environnement stable

----------


## breton67

bravo Cassie , je profite de la nouvelle aussii :: 
une puce de plus en sécurité  que du bonheiur  :Pom pom girl: qu ils soient d ici ou d ailleurs ils ont le me besoin de tendresse et de calins 
bonne route a ta nouvelle fille  :: 
Régine je t appelle demain  ::

----------


## fabi37

Ccou Régine,
Courage pense bien à toi
bisouxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx fabi et Austral

----------


## Wilo

> bravo cassie taïga est magnifique  est-ce qu'elle vient de Roumanie comme ma petite Elfie que je viens
> d'adopter ??


Daysie, une tite photo d'Elfie ?

----------


## Daysie433

l'histoire de ma petite ELFIE qui vient du Refuge de Tamara en Roumanie

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...433-avril-2013



Elfie (ex LILI) en Roumanie attachée pendant 3 ans, ainsi........





 kyky le Lun 28 Nov 2011 - 16:09

LILI


LILI est une petite chienne qui vit perpétuellement à l'attache à une chaîne chez un vieil homme qui a six chiens, tous détenus dans les mêmes conditions. Il veut s'en défaire, et a demandé à Tamara de les prendre dans son refuge. Elle ne peut pas, le refuge étant saturé, de plus ses chiens ont une maladie de peau dont elle ne vient pas à bout.
Lili est de petite taille, elle est âgée de quatre ans environ.




et ELFIE chez moi depuis 2 mois 1/2

----------


## astings

Elle est vraiment très mignonne  ::

----------


## Wilo

attachée pendant 3 ans 1/2, mais comment peut on avoir si peu de coeur, pas de coeur du tout d'ailleurs ?  ::  heureusement tout est derrière elle et devant que de l'amour, plein d'amour, quel petit trésor craquant  ::   bravo Daysie pour cette super adoption, ça fait chaud au coeur  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu sais Daisy si les autres chiens ont eu la chance d'Elfie de connaître un tel bonheur

sinon, il faut que la meute à Régine se réveille ::

----------


## Daysie433

je viens d'aller voir les topics des 5 compagnons de galère de ma petite Elfie sur Mukitza 

- 2 sur les 6 ont été adoptés
- 2 topics sont fermés je ne sais pas pourquoi
- 2 petits sont en fa et toujours à la recherche d'adoptants

----------


## breton67

mon pauvre Titi comment vas tu , tiens je m en colle une serie de baffes pour avoir oublié que moman avait fait enlevé ta boule 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

gros gros calins ::

----------


## cassie60

Jolie la petite elfie elles sont charmeuses les roumaines
adorable malgré leur passé
oui le titi comment va t il ???? je mérite aussi une belle baffe

----------


## poppo

> mon pauvre Titi comment vas tu , tiens je m en colle une serie de baffes pour avoir oublié que moman avait fait enlevé ta boule 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> gros gros calins



Colle moi une baffe aussi........un peu débordé actuellement , méa culpa!

----------


## breton67

tu as raisonPauline j ai vu avec le sauvetage de Dick les heures passées a stresser et a telephonner 
chapeau a celles qui font cela tous les jours tout au long de l année c est un travail de titan , encore que lorsqu une histoire finit bien  vous devez vous sentir tellement heureuses que cela effaçe tout :Pom pom girl: 
pour cette apres midi j éspere que notre Chinooka montrera les dents a son médecin , franchement il y a de quoi déprimer lorsqu on a mal et que personne ne vous écoute 
une fois le chèque donné :au revoir et débrouillez vous (pas tous les toubibs ,mon médecin de famille est épatant )
il y a deux ou trois ans maintenant quand j ai eu des problemes d oreille interne a ne plus pouvoir poser un pied par terre pendant quelques jours ,mon medecin m avait envoyé chez un spécialiste   , une horreur :  il vous balançe de doite a gauche et inversement ,les nausées sont épouvantables 
quand il a eu fini je devais etre verte' tellement je me sentais mal ,mais bon :cela fait tant , merci et aurevoir 
je me suis retrouvée malade comme une bete sur le palier et pour descendre les marches je l ai fait en m assayant sur mes fesses :: 
heureusement que ma moitié m attendait au volant je n aurais pu rentrer 
d accord j aurais du le dire a cette andouille de toubib mais si j ai plutot de la tache chez moi et quand je connais ,je suis une grosse timide a l extérieur (défense de douter hein)  mais si on mets pas sur ses ergots  a certains moments on se fait avoir en beauté 
comme dit mon amie :l attaque est la meilleure défense

----------


## Farley

baffe + 1 pour moi, quelles sont les nouvelles?

----------


## cassie60

Régine comment vas tu ?

----------


## Chinooka

Pour Titi, ça suit son cours, mais c'est la galère avec la collerette et je n'arrive pas à faire le pansement : impossible de le faire tout en le maintenant. Jeudi Nouch était chez Maman donc il est venu m'aider, samedi il était chez moi donc on l'a fait à deux mais je ne peux pas le faire venir tous les deux jours de Bruxelles. La cicatrice est propre, ça se présente bien.

----------


## fabi37

Bon rétablissement pour titi et courage pour toi ::

----------


## Wilo

> Bon rétablissement pour titi et courage pour toi


+1  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles.

Je pense faire fermer ce post qui n'intéresse plus personne depuis que je me suis plainte de mon opération "ratée" de l'oeil droit il y a presque deux mois... C'est vrai que je n'avais pas envie de faire rire depuis et je ne l'aurai pas cette envie tant que mon problème n'est pas arrangé.

----------


## Daysie433

> Merci les filles.
> 
> *Je pense faire fermer ce post qui n'intéresse plus personne*


Coucou chinooka

baisse de moral ?? ça se comprend crois moi

si personne ne s'intéressait à ce topic tu n'aurais pas 834 j'aime il me semble....... allez faut reprendre du moral  ::  je croyais qu'en Belgique tout le monde avait la frite  ::   ( ::  pardon c'était juste pour te détendre un peu)  ::

----------


## Farley

Ce post nous intéresse toujours! J'aime suivre vos aventures sans langue de bois, parce que c'est la vie, et le partage est toujours une chose précieuse. Courage pour tout  ::

----------


## astings

Je crois qu'il faut remonter le moral de notre Régine. Moi, je n'ai pas remarquer de " baisse d'audience"  :: 
Courage Régine .

----------


## Wilo

Régine, il ne faut pas hésiter à aller voir un autre spécialiste (peut être est ce déjà fait ?). Il n'y a pas de raison que ça échoue, peut être qu'il faut du temps pour que la vision se règle  :: 
Pour Titi, s'il ne supporte pas la collerette, on peut essayer de faire un bandage sur le pansement avec une large bande velcro, c'est ce que j'avais fait à ma fifille Wilo quand elle avait été opérée d'un gros lipome à l'intérieur de la cuisse.
Moi non plus je n'ai pas remarqué de baisse d'audience, manquerait plus que le post soit fermé, impensable de ne pas suivre les aventures des longues zoreilles et de leur maman  ::

----------


## anniec

::  Régine

----------


## Chinooka

> Régine, il ne faut pas hésiter à aller voir un autre  spécialiste (peut être est ce déjà fait ?). Il n'y a pas de raison que  ça échoue, peut être qu'il faut du temps pour que la vision se règle


Mon généraliste m'a écoutée très sérieusement vendredi  et  heureusement, sinon je lui donnais une baffe !!!!! La veille, je l'avais vu sur le pas de ma porte quand il allait chez ma petite voisine de 90 ans : il avait éclaté de rire quand je lui avais dit que je n'étais pas du tout contente de mon oeil droit ! J'avais rendez-vous le lendemain : il a juste éclaté  de rire quand je lui ai dit que j'ADORAIS les toubibs qui savaient mieux  que leur patient ce que leur patient ressentait"..... Et suite à ça,  que des gens à qui on avait ouvert le ventre se voyaient sermonner par  le chirurgien et les infirmiers : "prenez sur vous, ça va passer,  arrêtez de vous plaindre"..... et puis qu'on se rendait que le patient  n'était pas aussi fou qu'on le pensait en découvrant une compresse ou  une pince dans son ventre : c'est n'est pas un mythe !!!! OUI, les  toubibs peuvent faire des conneries !!! Là, il m'a écoutée sérieusement...

Pas de rendez-vous disponible chez la nouvelle ophtalmo renseignée par mon généraliste avant fin aout....................

Je ne supporte déjà plus aujourd'hui, pas question que je vive un calvaire encore pendant des mois !!!!!

Ce connard : s'il m'avait dit avant l'opération que je devrais porter des Varilux ou deux paires de lunettes jusqu'à la fin de mes jours, que croyez-vous que j'aurais décidé ???????

Me faire opérer de la cataracte : OK !!! De la myopie : JAMAIS !!!!! J'étais bien mieux avant !!!!!! Il m'aurait parlé des Varilux, JAMAIS JE NE FAISAIS OPERER !!!!!! J'avais eu l'expérience des Varilux que je n'avais pas supportés..... à ça, il m"a répondu "mais oui mais oui"... comme quand je lui parlais de mes soucis : "mais non mais non" !!!!!!!!!!!!

Ce type m'a gâché ma vie !!! J'ai une GROSSE gêne permanente à l'oeil droit, mal en permanence, mauvaise vision en permanence, la lentille qui est comme un corps flottant dans l'oeil en permanence et autres soucis comme des tâches noires en continu devant l'oeil (soi-disant que c''était la cataracte.......... mais toujours là malgré l'opération !!!!!!). L'oeil dont la vision se brouille tout à coup... c'est absolument génial !!!!!

C'est la cata intégrale et non, je ne retrouverai pas le sourire tant que mon problème ne sera pas réglé ! Et s'il ne se règle pas...... je ne compte pas subir tous ces inconvénients toute ma vie : ma vie, c'est mes yeux et sans mes yeux, je ne peux pas vivre, je préfère crever   ::  

Je suis effondrée et ma mère a profité pleinement de mon ras le bol intégral ce soir parce que j'ai réglé mes comptes depuis ma tendre enfance et mon ado...ce qui n'avait rien à voir dans l'histoire  ::  

Mais là, j'en ai marre de TOUT !!!

----------


## teuleu

> Merci les filles.
> 
> Je pense faire fermer ce post qui n'intéresse plus personne depuis que je me suis plainte de mon opération "ratée" de l'oeil droit il y a presque deux mois... C'est vrai que je n'avais pas envie de faire rire depuis et je ne l'aurai pas cette envie tant que mon problème n'est pas arrangé.


Il y a déjà de manifestations en Turquie et au Brésil si tu fermes le post de Norvège il va y avoir des émeutes sur Rescue aussi.C'est grave , les gens risquent de s'en prendre à leurs ordinateurs et les pauvres conjoints qui vont  subir la mauvaise humeur des aficionados du post de Norvège y as tu pensé  voilà ce qu'il va leur arriver    
 C'EST IMPOSSIBLE DE FERMER CE POST crois moi.

----------


## cassie60

coucou Regine
nous pensons bien à toi , comprenant ta colére et ton desarroi
reprends courage 
pour titi , j ai ma chienne Prunelle qui ne supportait pas la colerette elle se congnait dans tout ,je lui avais mis un collier cervical en mousse 
bizzzzzzzz

----------


## breton67

Régineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ça ne va pas non ? je crois que nous comprenons toutes que tu passes un tres mauvais moment  la mort de tes loulous ,le démenagement et le foutu caractère de ta mere ,maintenant la douleur .........oui il y a des jours ou on n en peut plus mais nous sommes là et si toujours pretes a rire  nous le sommes aussi  a pleurer  *avec toi  si tu as le coeur gros* 
fais pas l andouille tu me manquerais trop 
je t appelle dans l apres midi

----------


## poppo

Régine, Sonja a très bien mise en mots ce que je voulais te dire aussi...
Par moment la vase déborde et on ne fait plus face au raz de marée qui nous submerge mais il faut *nager et non pas couler!


*Pense a la visite prochaine de Teuleu ( la veinarde! :Mad: ) cela te ferra tellement du bien! Je vais certainement aller voir ma mère qui diminue très très vite cet été et, si tu es d'accord, j'essaierais de venir te voir. Tiens bon, on est plusieurs a être dans un période particulièrement difficile mais on est là les unes pour les autres, tu le sais bien.

 ::

----------


## manou 85

Ce sont de moments pas faciles, une accumulation de soucis.
ne nous laisse pas tomber, on va s'ennuyer sans tes posts plein de bonne humeur et humour !.

L'opération n'est pas aussi bien que tu l'as pensé. Ce qui te dérange c'est de porter des lunettes constamment, ou la gène des mouches ???? 

Tu as la chance d'avoir ta maman encore avec toi,  près de toi. Certes elle est pas facile mais le serons nous à son age ?

Je pense bien à toi et à tes grandes z'oreilles !!  ::  ::

----------


## Farley

Ne serait-ce pas possible d'obtenir un rendez-vous avec n'importe quel autre ophtalmo avant août?

----------


## MOUNINOX

_n'importe quoi les belges !  Pense à NAPOLEON... il a insisté lui... et avec UN SEUL BRAS  !!! Quant à TITI, tu devrais t'amuser (...) à lui passer un (vieux) T-shirt à toi, noué sur le poitrail, au lieu de la collerette... et surtout, prendre des photos_

----------


## lili2000

Tout a été dit ...
Bon courage  ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai compris pourquoi j'étais survoltée hier et pourquoi j'ai pété un câble... j'avais oublié de prendre mes médicaments pour la tension, première fois que ça m'arrive depuis mon alerte en 2007  J'ai dû faire un pic de tension  ::   Je me trouvais bien nerveuse à 18 h et j'avais pris un calmant mais ça n'a pas fait tilt pour les autres médicaments...

Tifilou, tu as intérêt à tenir le coup, on va se serrer les coudes ! Si tu veux te changer les idées, va lire le post de Breton : fous-rires géants garantis, même quand on n'a pas le moral !!!

Re: Chien épagneul breton trouvé sur la route - Tarbes (65)

Il fut un temps où la meute de Breton et la mienne étaient en compétition pour savoir laquelle était la plus diabolique... La mienne est devenue sage, ce n'est même plus drôle  ::   Mais bon, les affaires reprennent : j'avais oublié un morceau de baguette sur mon bureau, Capucine a réussi à ouvrir la paroi de douche protectrice pour l'attraper; hier matin, après avoir aidé Titi à manger (pas facile avec la collerette !), j'ai retrouvé Luda/Duracell droite comme un "i" contre la cuisinière qui tentait en vain d'attraper la viande cuite la veille... elle a juste pu attraper la grande cuillère en inox (genre louche mais en cuillère) qu'elle portait fièrement entre les dents comme d'autres ont la fleur aux dents  ::   et j'ai retrouvé la pub pour les surgelés Pic*rd en confettis dans le jardin, ça c'est sûrement un coup de Duracell... goinfre comme elle est !!!

Pour Titi, malheureusement il n'y a que la collerette qui peut l'empêcher de chipoter à sa patte arrière : T-shirt ou le collier-lune ne seraient pas efficaces. Il est très vif et toujours pressé alors il se cogne partout en plus c'est un vrai Gaston Lagaffe (il se prend les portes vitrées pour un rien  ::  ), je sursaute plusieurs fois par jour ! et quand ce sont les mollets qu'il attrape avec sa collerette...  ::   Mais bon, la cicatrice est belle, ce n'est plus l'affaire que de quelques jours.

----------


## vmmiss

plein de courage à toi  ::

----------


## Mi

ah ! je préfère cette Régine là ! ::

----------


## Mi

Merci pour le lien Régine ! je reviens de chez Breton et suis en plein fou rire !

----------


## astings

Notre Régine est revenue  ::

----------


## manou 85

Les affaires reprennent !!! ::

----------


## cassie60

ouf Régine  le moral est revenu

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Qd même CHINOOKA, pour en revenir à ta "vue".... tu as un CHU à BRUXELLES... tu aurais un  RDV rapidement en ophtalmo, avec un PR ou chef de clinique (pas un interne ou autre ....) Ce serait un avis complémentaire (du prochain toubib en aout, et à ton chirurgien préféré...) !Ton généraliste ne PEUT pas te refuser une "recommandation" après ce que tu lui as "indiqué" et la défection du spé qu'il te conseille...._

----------


## Chinooka

Ca va, j'ai rendez-vous le 15 juillet avec un excellent ophtalmo à Waterloo tout près de chez moi  ::   J'hésitais à prendre rendez-vous avec lui parce que j'y étais allée il y a quelques années et j'avais été contente (à l'époque j'avais un début de cataracte mais pas encore opérable) mais par la suite, j'avais eu deux de ses assistantes et j'avais été nettement moins contente des verres qu'elles m'avaient prescrits.

J'ai trouvé une excuse pour ne pas être allée chez lui pour me faire opérer : il opère à Charleroi, il était beaucoup plus facile pour moi de me faire opérer près de chez moi donc je suis allée chez l'autre... je pense qu'il ne devrait pas se vexer !

D'après le site, plusieurs ophtalmos l'ont rejoint depuis (ça s'appelle "la clinique de la vision" maintenant... j'espère qu'il n'y a pas que le nom qui est ronflant  ::  ), ça s'est fort agrandi mais c'est avec lui que j'ai rendez-vous. Il fait le même genre d'opérations (cataracte, myopie, presbytie, astygmatisme, etc.) donc il est à même de me dire s'il y a un souci à l'oeil droit. Je verrai ce qu'il me dira et j'aviserai en fonction de ce qu'il est possible de faire... quite à aller à Charleroi !

Je me sens déjà un peu apaisée d'avoir obtenu un rendez-vous plus proche, la garantie pour les Varilux sera encore valable parce que c'est sûr : je n'en veux plus !!! J'ai vraiment été gourdasse de me laisser faire, je me flanquerais bien des baffes... Je demanderai d'avoir une paire de lunettes pour voir de près, une autre pour voir de loin au cas où je devrais conduire dans une ville que je ne connais pas pour lire les panneaux (à Waterloo et dans les environs, je me débrouille sans lunettes puisque je connais le chemin) et une paire de verres solaires parce que je supporte moins bien la lumière trop forte. Quoique mercredi je me suis acheté des lunettes solaires avec verres neutres chez Carouf et ça me soulage bien... enfin quand il y a du soleil parce qu'en ce moment c'est plutôt la pluie et la grisaille donc la lumière n'est pas trop intense  ::   Chic et pas cher : 4 euros  ::

----------


## siju

Au vu de tes "aventures", je pense que je vais y réfléchir à 2 fois avant de penser à y passer !  ::

----------


## breton67

contente qu il y ait un début de solution Régine :: 
a tout hasard prends des jumelles pour surveiller ta meute maintenant qu elle se réveille  ::

----------


## cassie60

Pour La meute de Régine et de Breton Pensez à la longue vue ou le télescope pour les surveiller
pour les bêtises , OSO n'est pas le dernier, ma voisine m'avez donné une part de clafoutis  je le dépose sur la table, le téléphone sonne eh bien le Zabulon est monté sur la chaise pour accéder à la table et prendre le gâteau  me voyant   vite descendu de la table le clafoutis dans la gueule l emportant dans son panier le bougre 
j "ai du mettre le distributeur de papier toilette plus haut car monsieur OSO s'amuse a le dérouler
je fus inquiète pour prunelle qui avait une toux rauque ,elle va avoir 10 ans Je craignais un problème cardiaque donc veto au final ouf une trachéite  antibio + sirop pas très facile pour lui faire avaler  mais le traitement semble efficace elle recommence à aboyer
Taïga évolue à son rythme elle a besoin de se remuscler une faiblesse de l'arrière train
je suis parvenue à la laver elle a aimé  quelle crasse la bouteille de shampoing fut utilisé entièrement   
j espère que tous vos poilus vont bien 
je pense bien à toi Régine  et a vous tous

----------


## tyzon

bonjour les copains Belges !! parait que vous z'etes devenus des enfants de coeur ?? vous voulez ma p'tite copine Holly pour mettre un peu de "bazard" chez vous ?? parce que Théo et elle, c'est razmotts en folie !! Moi je me réfugie à coté de Môman en attendant que ca passe !! Parait que votre Moman a pas la frite ?? Môman dit qu'il faut lui dire de ne pas désesperer, que c'est juste un mauvais moment à passer... en attendant, faite lui une paire de blagues... z'allez l'encourager... vous allez voir  :: 
Il parait que je suis un chien, mais je crois que des nageoires me poussent... il fait bigrement humide sur mon caillou ! bon, parait que c'est l'été depuis hier... j'ai rien vu venir !!!   :: 
z'ai fait une tite frayeur à Môman hier soir... je suis pas venu quémander auprès de popa... j'avais un peu de température et mal au ventre.(c'est ca de se goinfrer tout le temps dixit Môman... du coup, on en a pris pour not' grade popa et moi !!  :: )
mais après une bonne nit et une gélule d'HE, je vais beaucoup mieux !! et je peux même vous dire ce que je mange aujourd'hui... riz poulet et courgettes !! Elle est pas belle la vie de patachon ???  ::  ::  
grosses léchouilles la meute, grosses léchouilles les amies de Môman !!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pouvez-vous diffuser pour ce pauvre bébé qui a une espérance de vie fort courte ?

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...3/#post1810644

Si elle pouvait trouver une famille où se reposer pour le peu qu'elle a à vivre...  ::

----------


## Farley

> Pouvez-vous diffuser pour ce pauvre bébé qui a une espérance de vie fort courte ?
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...3/#post1810644
> 
> Si elle pouvait trouver une famille où se reposer pour le peu qu'elle a à vivre...


Merci pour lien, je diffuse, et vous souhaite un bon rétablissement en espérant que cette prochaine visite fera évoluer positivement votre problème de vue, bon rétablissement également au loulou

----------


## Chinooka

Pour Titi, on retire les fils jeudi. Je lui ai enlevé la collerette ce soir avant les gamelles, il se sent tout léger  ::  

C'était une tumeur mais bénigne !

----------


## Farley

> Pour Titi, on retire les fils jeudi. Je lui ai enlevé la collerette ce soir avant les gamelles, il se sent tout léger  
> 
> C'était une tumeur mais bénigne !


Tant mieux pour lui, c'est un soulagement ! Quel genre de tumeur Régine?

----------


## Chinooka

Voilà le compte-rendu :

"Tumeur au niveau de la patte postérieure, présente depuis quelques mois mais d'évolution plus rapide ces dernières semaines.

*MICROSCOPIE*

Une ellipse de peau est reçue, mesurant 55/65 millimètres avec masse sous-cutanée mesurant 55/35/30 mm, ferme et molle selon les zones, en partie kystique. À l'examen microscopique, la tumeur est bien délimitée et composée de lobules séparés par des septa fibrocollagéniques. La tumeur est constituée d'espaces glandulaires parfois kystiques, soutenus par un stroma lâche où se distingue une composante myoépithéliale. L'épithélium glandulaire est cuboïdal, relativement monomorphe, bien différencié. Il projette parfois de petites papilles au centre des lumières. L'activité mitotique est faible, de 0 à 1 mitose par 10 champs à fort grossissement. La tumeur borde les marges mais semble entièrement excisée. La peau en surface subit un peu d'atrophie secondaire.

*CONCLUSION*

*Tumeur de la patte postérieure : ADENOME - CYSTADENOME DES GLANDES APOCRINES.*

*COMMENTAIRE*

La tumeur observée paraît bénigne et dablation chirurgicale complète, qui devrait être curative. Le pronostic m'apparaît bon pour TITI."

----------


## Farley

> Voilà le compte-rendu :
> 
> "Tumeur au niveau de la patte postérieure, présente depuis quelques mois mais d'évolution plus rapide ces dernières semaines.
> 
> *MICROSCOPIE*
> 
> Une ellipse de peau est reçue, mesurant 55/65 millimètres avec masse sous-cutanée mesurant 55/35/30 mm, ferme et molle selon les zones, en partie kystique. À l'examen microscopique, la tumeur est bien délimitée et composée de lobules séparés par des septa fibrocollagéniques. La tumeur est constituée d'espaces glandulaires parfois kystiques, soutenus par un stroma lâche où se distingue une composante myoépithéliale. L'épithélium glandulaire est cuboïdal, relativement monomorphe, bien différencié. Il projette parfois de petites papilles au centre des lumières. L'activité mitotique est faible, de 0 à 1 mitose par 10 champs à fort grossissement. La tumeur borde les marges mais semble entièrement excisée. La peau en surface subit un peu d'atrophie secondaire.
> 
> *CONCLUSION*
> ...


oui en effet! Caresses à la meute

----------


## astings

Ouf, maintenant que tu es rassurée pour Titi, pense à toi. 
Moi, c'est Calvin qui me hante en ce moment.

----------


## cassie60

je crois que mes derniers venus vont rejoindre la meute de Régine et de Breton je vais devoir percer le plafond pour une longue vue ou investir dans une camera pour surveiller les loustics
Je suis allée me coucher vers 22heures, 30 mn après un bruit curieux au rez de chaussée, je descends je vois mon OSO TAIGA entrain de lécher le carrelage Cassie filant à l'étage :: 
j "approche glissant ,évitant de tomber, le carrelage est blanc ,
du lait sur le sol les 6 bouteilles de lait percées enfin déchiquetées  :: 
par qui  :: qui a eu l idée? le petit pas assez de force dans la mâchoire du moins je pense mais l idée peut venir de lui
OSO TAIGA les babines bien blanches Le regard innocent regagnant la chambre :: 
moi entrain de nettoyer le sol a plus de 23 H 
 je regagne enfin le lit je m'aperçois  tout le monde  est calme   dort? 
 moi j ai tellement pesté ::  ::  que je suis énervée je n arrive plus à fermer les yeux
demain je travaille je vais avoir la tète dans le chou  :: après 4 jours de repos super Merci les poilus 
je ne rirai plus de vous les filles je vais tendre le dos

----------


## Chinooka

Astings, que se passe-t-il ?

Cassie, on se donne la main pour les heures de sommeil : couchée à 22h30 (c'est rare !) et déjà debout, mais moi c'est la pizza que je ne digérais plus tout à coup, mes petits anges n'y sont pour rien ! Je ne sais pas si tu avais vu mes protections anti-Scarlett à la cuisine à l'époque ? des dizaines de packs de Contrex tout partout... ça ne l'a jamais empêchée de tout flanquer par terre pour aller chercher ce qu'il y avait derrière les packs. Ce qui a été le plus efficace : interdiction de séjour dans la cuisine à vie ! Il n'y a que pour les gamelles qu'elle va à la cuisine et encore, dans sa cage ! Ensuite je ne lui laisse pas le temps de s'attarder, c'est retour direct côté véranda ou côté jardin... elle essaie bien de flâner le nez en l'air mais je la pousse vers la sortie. Je pense que tu vas devoir en arriver à de telles extrémités avec tes paquets-de-bêtises-voleurs-à-l'étalage   ::   Si ça peut te consoler, Scarlett s'est assagie après un bon trois ans... alors patience...   ::   ::

----------


## Wilo

ouf, heureusement que la tumeur est bénine  ::  voilà une bonne nouvelle.
Mon loulou n'est pas chapardeur, c'est même marrant de la voir, couché à côté des gamelles des chats, y jetant de temps en temps un coup d'oeil d'envie "miam elles ont l'air appétissantes ces croquettes  ::  " mais à aucun moment il n'essaye de les  chaparder  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu peux prendre du recul Régine, penser à ta santé
Fermer ce post pourquoi pas si tu en ouvres un autre pour relater les histoires de ta meute
Ta meute est plus calme??????? Je pense qu'ils ressentent ton état du moment mais avec l'été qui va arriver ( :: ) et j'espère tes yeux qui vont aller beaucoup mieux, tu vas positiver et avoir envie d'écrire
Il ne faut pas écrire si tu n'as pas envie Régine On te comprends On t'attend telle que tu es Dynamique, généreuse etc etc ...........
Et tu sais, tu as perdu tes "gris" cette année c'est une lourde et difficile épreuve qui là aussi t'a déstabilisée


Alors pour ma part, je pense que tu dois t'occuper de toi et penser à tes nouveaux écrits sereinement :: 
Même si pour l'instant nous sommes privés des aventures de ta meute, je sais que tu es présente sur des posts et toujours amoureuse des animaux
Alors à toi de voir ce dont tu as envie et en attendant saches que toi et ta meute vous nous intéressez toujours

----------


## breton67

+1 avec Wilo pour la tumeur  :: 
Cassie mes tres sinceres condoléances  :: ce serait avec un grand plaisir et suis sure que Régine aussi que nous laisserions a ta meute le premier prix pour les couillonades , pas de soucis  :: et bon courage ,tu vas voir on s y fait de gré ou de force

----------


## Chinooka

Pouvez-vous diffuser pour cet adorable toutou dont la maîtresse est très malade ?

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...8/#post1812901

----------


## Daysie433

oui chinooka, diffusé pour ce petit sur mon forum

http://caniche.positifforum.com/t654...-mois-91#40656

----------


## astings

Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que je n'ai pas le moral en ce moment , mais je trouve qu'il y a de plus en plus de misère animale (abandon maltraitante .... ).C'est démoralisant .

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Pouvez-vous diffuser pour cet adorable toutou dont la maîtresse est très malade ?
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...8/#post1812901


*

J'ai fait passer le message à une amie qui habite à côté, Daisy la  connait bien !!
Je suis de l'avis de Asting, c'est vraiment démoralisant.*

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles. Il est vraiment très mignon ce petit loup  ::   C'est comme les longues oreilles de Capbreton, je les prendrais bien tous !

Je file chez Aldi, il y a des petits érables en promo... j'en ai deux sur ma terrasse, ça donne super bien  ::

----------


## cassie60

CHINOOKA si tu as besoin de terrassiers , je peux te confier shangai la championne pour faire les trous :: 
Tu pourras planter tes erables sans te faire mal au dos 
Merci Breton67 pour ton encouragement les couillonades il est vrai que je trouvais ma petite meute  sage calme par rapport aux votres 
je me fais aux couillonades  meme si c est par obligation, je peste contre eux sur le moment 
je les aime mes poilus ::  ::   comme vous , je leur pardonne je fonds en voyant leurs bouilles d'anges ::  
j 'ai meme envie de rire quand je m aperçois qu ils adoptent une attitude si innocente lors des betises 
je diffuse pour le petit

----------


## Chinooka

Tu es mignonne Cassie mais en terrassiers, j'ai ce qu'il faut  ::   Ce qui manque par contre, ce sont les érables... c'est tout à fait la politique d'Aldi ça : faire des super promos sur papier, ne pas rentrer assez d'articles donc à midi il ne reste plus rien  ::   Pas un, il n'en restait pas un pourtant j'ai fait des km pour aller dans un plus grand magasin   ::  

Je me suis donc vengée chez Carouf où les jumbones et autres friandises (dont les biscrok) de la même marque étaient en promo + un sac à provision gratuit à l'achat de deux articles (chouette sac jaune, motif : un golden d'un côté et un bébé golden de l'autre).... la caissière m'a demandé s'il restait encore des sacs gratuits dans le rayon, je pense qu'elle a dû se précipiter dans le rayon à sa première pause pour faire des réserves pour son bouvier + les sacs avant que je n'y retourne parce qu'elle se souvenait de m'avoir déjà vue hier....    ::   Ca va, les petits ont leurs friandises pour un an, les jumbones c'est le petit extra du dimanche   ::  

Je regarde le tennis, il y a un Allemand... certainement d'origine jamaïcaine du genre Bob Marley (il paraît que c'est son surnom d'ailleurs) : c'est la première fois que je le vois, il joue super bien et est très agréable à regarder jouer, on dirait un félin sur le terrain   ::

----------


## Wilo

Mon grand loup peut faire équipe avec Shangaï pour les terrassements, question trous j'en ai partout, une vraie taupe géante  ::  
il a creusé un terrier si profond qu'il n'y a plus que ses fesses qui dépassent  :: , et pourtant il fait plus de 40 kg le bougre  et au fond, bien rangées, une collection de balles de tennis, sa passion  ::  je vais l'envoyer jouer contre Bob Marley, le félin  ::

----------


## r'is27

Dis donc régine, je constate que t'as plus de problèmes de vue lorsqu'il s'agit de regarder les jeunots jouer au tennis  :: 
(je crois que cela vaut mieux pour moi)

----------


## Chinooka

> Dis donc régine, je constate que t'as plus de problèmes de vue lorsqu'il s'agit de regarder les jeunots jouer au tennis 
> (je crois que cela vaut mieux pour moi)


Je ferme le mauvais oeil pour mieux voir  ::   Là c'est Tsonga qui joue et qui mène. J'attends avec impatience le match avec notre p'tit Belge (Steve Darcies) qui a sorti Nadal au premier tour contre toute attente !!!

----------


## Chinooka

r'is27, tu as vu ?

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...49/page-2.html

----------


## astings

Pour celles qui auraient besoin , j'ai moi aussi deux terrassiers qui font de l'excellent travail dans le jardin  ::  mais a voir vos commentaires , vous avez les mêmes chez vous  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Et Breton qui cherchait l'hospitalité pour 15 jours... on va plutôt lui envoyer tous nos terrassiers, ses travaux de piscine avanceront plus vite  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Tsonga abandonne, il est blessé à la jambe. Il paraît que c'est le sixième forfait de la journée (dont le Belge), bientôt il ne restera plus personne pour la finale...  ::   ::

----------


## r'is27

oui Régine, j'ai vu pour la tervu, une belle louloute, malheureusement je ne peux rien faire pour la belle, déjà parce que le mari ne veut pas et que j'ai déjà une tervu avec le même caractère, donc impossible pour elles se tueraient. Ma tervu avait essayé de tuer sa mère, ma r'is, il y a 4 ans de cela. Depuis je la sépare des autres lorsque je ne suis pas là, pour éviter tout accident.
A part en parler autour de moi, je ne peux rien faire pour elle, j'espère qu'elle trouvera une solution.

----------


## Wilo

> Et Breton qui cherchait l'hospitalité pour 15 jours... on va plutôt lui envoyer tous nos terrassiers, ses travaux de piscine avanceront plus vite


allez les filles, on organise un covoiturage pour aller aider Breton avec nos terrassiers, en plus ils sont gratis  :: 


Bon, Tsonga va pouvoir aller manger des kinder bueno tranquillement

----------


## r'is27

le beau Tyzon est parti quelle tristesse  ::

----------


## astings

Quelle horrible nouvelle . trés grosses pensées pour ses maitres qui lui ont donné du bonheur.

----------


## Chinooka

Pourquoi tant de toutous partent alors qu'ils ont à peine posé leur valise et découvert le bonheur ? Ty avait encore tant de choses à faire et à découvrir en compagnie de sa famille  ::

----------


## Wilo

> Pourquoi tant de toutous partent alors qu'ils ont à peine posé leur valise et découvert le bonheur ? Ty avait encore tant de choses à faire et à découvrir en compagnie de sa famille


 ::  le sort s'acharne sur les loulous dès qu'ils découvrent le bonheur  ::

----------


## cassie60

a toi tyzon de la haut avec tous nos poilus disparus ,vous pensez à nous 
 Continue a veiller sur ta famille: par ton départ  elle se trouve dans la peine 
.je leur souhaite beaucoup de courage- - - Mise à jour - - -

la piscine de breton OK pour le co voit 
gratis pour ,moi mais la meute exige repas et confort sinon attention à la révolte 
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Les filles, il faut aller signer massivement et diffuser !

Pétition pour soutenir le refuge de Tabanac "les Clochards poilus"

----------


## breton67

signée Chinooka , ras le bol des cons qui pourrissent la vie ::  
ras le bol aussi de je ne sais qui , qui décide de vie ou de mort sur nos poilus  , j ai mal pour Sandrine son mari et Ty , comme elle et toi Régine j ai perdu deux de mes ti btretons en trois mois et c est tellement dur , bon sang ce petit ours de Ty aurait du avoir encore quelques mois au moins de plus 
merci pour les terrassiers ,question faire des trous mes salopiots s en chargent 
Malin qui est passée me voir a Paques dans le Sud Ouest peut témoigner ;mon terrain est miné , un vrai gruyere  :: 
en attendant ils s eclatent , des qu on ouvre la porte hop  :: et ils montent sur les tas de terre , du moins trois d entre eux (,Guen a compris qu il n y avait rien a se mettre sous la dent )mais a chaque fois qu ils rentrent je prends le balai 
je ne lave p^lus le sol qu une fois par jour vu que 5 minutes apres c est pareil et en plus il pleut  ::  :Pom pom girl: 
Cassie promis juré ceux qui viennent chez moi repartiront en disant

----------


## MARATHONMAN

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ighlight=bidgo

Bidgo dont j'avais justement découvert le post hier aux Clochards poilus

----------


## cassie60

je suis effondrée, 
voilà ce que je viens de decouvrir sur le forum des nordiques: je suis outrée furieuse contre ce veto a la piqure facile :: 
Marie Ange a écrit 
J'ai une triste nouvelle à vous apprendre ce matin 
Louna et Nanouk ayant trouvé une brèche dans la clôture se sont sauvés dans la journée du Mardi 25 juin.
Retrouvés en fin d'après midi, le vétérinaire , vers lequel ils ont été amenés, les a euthanasié hier matin!!
Celui-ci n'a pas pratiqué de test "mordeur" et ne connaissant pas la race, il a argumenté que les chiens s'étant attaqués à un troupeau de moutons (7moutons ) et grogné sur un enfant , étaient potentiellement dangereux!!!
J'ai eu ce véto ce matin qui m'a raccroché au nez par 2fois, stipulant que je n'avais pas à lui apprendre son métier !!
Quant aux jeunes maîtres, ils sont en pleurs !!! Ne connaissant pas les lois, ils ont été contraints d'accepter l'inévitable.
un comportementaliste averti n'a même pas eu le temps de les voir et donc de poser son diagnostique.
Il est vrai que je suis effondrée comme jamais mais aussi très en colère contre ces gendarmes et ce vétérinaire qui ont agi contre la loi !!
Les jeunes maîtres ont bien entendu fait jouer leur assurance afin de dédommager les propriétaires des poules, lapins et moutons!!
La bêtise, la méchanceté et la lâcheté de certains membres de la science et des lois me dégoûtent au plus haut point  
Paix à vous mes 2 amours !! Maintenant, là où vous êtes, vous qui aviez connu la faim, le froid et peu d'affection, ces 15jours passés Jacques et Esther qui vous pleurent comme jamais, ont pu vous faire au moins connaître le bonheur d'être aimés.

----------


## Daysie433

mais quelle horreur, pauvres petits  :: 

il y a un lien sur taïga ??

----------


## cassie60

http://www.taigapassionnordiques.org/t24677p45-urgentttttttttt-louna-2ans-charente-maritime-17-par-adoptee-assassinee#399814
lhttp://www.taigapassionnordiques.org/t24675p105-urgenttttttttttt-nanouk-male-de-2ans-depart-charente-maritime-17-par-adopte-assassine#399812

----------


## astings

C'est tout simplement scandaleux. Je comprends votre colère.

----------


## Chinooka

Bigdo, je suis son post depuis longtemps, je l'adore, il a vraiment une bonne bouille  ::  

Pour les deux husky, il n'y a pas moyen de porter plainte contre ce véto ? Je suppose qu'ils étaient identifiés et donc que les maîtres auraient dû être prévenus qu'on les avait retrouvés. La famille aurait pu recevoir un avertissement avec obligation de renforcer la clôture + vérification avant de lui rendre les chiens. Ce doit être rare une eutha aussi rapide sans même prévenir la famille et sans aucune formalité... Si j'ai bien compris, ça ne faisait que 15 jours qu'ils avaient été adoptés ? Quel malheur pour ces deux pauvres chiens et leur famille  ::

----------


## cassie60

sale journée, je viens de m prendre la tète vis à vis d'un veto 
ma petite heluim revient avec une plaie au cou, panique mon veto est en vacances  un remplaçant, j' arrive il me prends de suite ses paroles sont elle est soignable mais si vous avez des problèmes pécuniaires nous pouvons l euthanasier 
un coup de sang ,je fus  très impolie
 dans ma tète je voulais lui faire la piqure envie de meurtre 
 j ai repris ma minette suis allée voir un autre veto que je connais dans une ville  rien de grave pour ma minouchée 
je suis écœurée les pauvres poilus se retrouvent de plus en plus en danger

a son retour de vacances elle va entendre parler de moi

----------


## Wilo

c'est pas possible ça,  des vétérinaires sensés soigner les poilus et qui proposent l'eutha au lieu de sauver. C'est rien que pour l'argent, ils sont écoeurants. 
Pour les deux husky j'espère qu'une plainte sera déposée, ce n'est pas légal d'ôter des vies comme ça, sans raison, c'est horrible.

----------


## astings

Vous avez raison,Cassie60 , les bons véto se font rares . La mienne est extra. Elle soigne GRATUITEMENT le chien d'un monsieur pauvre qui habite dans une caravane à 32 km de chez elle,et elle se déplace (le monsieur n'a pas de voiture) et  prodigue les soins au loulou.L'autre jour (j'étais chez elle pour le vaccin d' un de mes loulous ) ,le monsieur a apelé car son toutou avait été percuté par une moto et dans l'affolement, il a pris son chien dans les bras et est allé ,à pied, au véto le plus proche . Ce gros C..... lui a proposé soit l'euthanasie soit une facture de  plus de 500 euros !!!!!!!!!!!! . Il a alors demandé à téléphoner à ma véto , il a refusé en prétextant que de toute façon elle ne pourrait rien faire. C'est l'assistante qui a un pitié du monsieur (qui n'arrêtait pas de pleurer ) qui lui a passé son téléphone perso . Ma véto est allé elle même chercher le chien (et le monsieur) et les a ramené au cabinet. A ce jour, le loulou continue sa vie avec son maitre qui l'adore et qui préfère se priver de manger pour que son chien ne manque pas . 
Pour moi, c'est ça être véto gagner sa vie certe (elle fait toujours des ristournes ) mais savoir aussi donner à certain.

----------


## Farley

> Vous avez raison,Cassie60 , les bons véto se font rares . La mienne est extra. Elle soigne GRATUITEMENT le chien d'un monsieur pauvre qui habite dans une caravane à 32 km de chez elle,et elle se déplace (le monsieur n'a pas de voiture) et  prodigue les soins au loulou.L'autre jour (j'étais chez elle pour le vaccin d' un de mes loulous ) ,le monsieur a apelé car son toutou avait été percuté par une moto et dans l'affolement, il a pris son chien dans les bras et est allé ,à pied, au véto le plus proche . Ce gros C..... lui a proposé soit l'euthanasie soit une facture de  plus de 500 euros !!!!!!!!!!!! . Il a alors demandé à téléphoner à ma véto , il a refusé en prétextant que de toute façon elle ne pourrait rien faire. C'est l'assistante qui a un pitié du monsieur (qui n'arrêtait pas de pleurer ) qui lui a passé son téléphone perso . Ma véto est allé elle même chercher le chien (et le monsieur) et les a ramené au cabinet. A ce jour, le loulou continue sa vie avec son maitre qui l'adore et qui préfère se priver de manger pour que son chien ne manque pas . 
> Pour moi, c'est ça être véto gagner sa vie certe (elle fait toujours des ristournes ) mais savoir aussi donner à certain.


Tout à fait d'accord

----------


## Chinooka

On finit par halluciner !!! Je suis bien contente d'avoir mes deux vétos, en espérant qu'ils ne partiront pas en vacances en même temps. Mon deuxième petit véto m'avait déconseillé d'aller dans une certaine clinique où on avait voulu euthanasier un pauvre chien qui avait une patte cassée... lui, il avait opéré le toutou qui s'était très bien remis !

Ca fait peur à la longue !

----------


## breton67

il y a vraiment des coups de pieds au c.l qui se perdent 
Cassie je dis bravo pour ta réaction , quel salopard franchement l euthanasie en plus il en faisait cadeau ?
oui Régine ça finit par faire peur , fric fric et encore fric  :: 
ça me rappelle le jour ou un bambi nous avait fonçé dans la voiture , nous avions eues beaucoup de chance
les gendarmes nous suivaient , ,se sont arretées et on reglé la circulation 
une belle bosse a la voiture mais pour ma belle fille et moi c était cette pauvre bete qui n était pas morte qui nous faisait pleurer 
les gendarmes ne pouvaient l achever je ne sais plus  trop pourquoi , une question du nombres de balles a justifier 
ils ont donc telephonné au garde chasse mais il ne répondait pas ; un autre garde chasse idem et pendant ce temps là la bete agonisait 
pour finir nous avions décidés d aller chez le véto 
les gendarmes ayant leur coffre plein le bambi s est retrouvé dans le notre  , pendant que la maréchaussée suivait et allez chez le véto 
arrivés la bas c est un remplaçant (un véritable abruti ) qui d office  :Embarrassment: h non je ne peux le piquer ,la viande serait impropre a la consommation 
j ai perdu ma politesse , je ne sais plus ce que je lui ais dit mais quelques minutes apres le bambi  :: 
bon sang a croire que nous étions au temps de la famine , aucun signe de pitié de la part de ce .............

----------


## Chinooka

Une pétition à signer et à diffuser, c'est très urgent !

http://www.petitionpublique.fr/Petic...pi=P2013N42086

----------


## Chinooka

Encore une :

https://secure.avaaz.org/en/petition...sed_in_Europe/

----------


## Wilo

pétitions signées. J'avoue que quand j'avais vu que le STAM était passé sous la régie de la SPA nationale, ça m'a inquiété. Et malheureusement je vois que mes craintes étaient fondées  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

A décourager les meilleures intentions Michèle qui se démène comme une malade et qui a accueilli des chiens de CEUTA et tant d'autres

----------


## astings

Je suis une amie de Michèle et je peux vous dire que ses chiens, son refuge , c'est toute sa vie. Ce qui se passe, est une honte, je la soutien à 2000 %

----------


## Chinooka

La pétition pour le STAM grimpe : plus de 400 signatures depuis que j'ai signé en début d'après-midi !

Edit : 400 signatures en plus...

----------


## astings

Merci beaucoup

----------


## cassie60

signée et avec les vacances nous avons pas fini d'être révolté ecoueuré

----------


## cassie60

un coté marrant , vive le soleil

----------


## Jay17

Peut-être avez-vous déjà toutes signé cette pétition ? (je l'ignore, j'avoue ne pas avoir lu tout le post !)
Pour celles qui ne l'auraient pas encore fait, voici le lien vers Rescue avec toutes les infos
une loi au parlement !!!! :D

----------


## Chinooka

Ca fait longtemps que je vois circuler cette pétition, maintenant c'est fait  ::

----------


## astings

signé

----------


## Wilo

signée

----------


## poppo

Tous signée.


Ras le bol de tout ces c***!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Il faut quand même que je vous raconte, même si j'ai la honte...  

Il y a quelques mois, je retire d'un excellent placement fait en 2001 qui doit me servir de retraite, une assez grosse somme pour aider Maman dans ses frais de déménagement. Ce n'était pas la première fois mais comme le déménagement s'éternise et fera bientôt partie du Guiness des records..... il fallait bien assumer....

Je rentre chez moi avec le magot et je le planque. Après mûre réflexion, je le replanque parce que je trouvais que la première cachette n'était pas assez sûre....... Ben oui, vous avez tout compris : je ne suis pas encore alzamémée mais plus moyen de me souvenir de la dernière planque !!! Je me suis fait des cheveux blancs pendant plusieurs mois, cherchant de façon épisodique... ayant complètement oublié jusqu'à la pièce où j'avais caché le magot (la vieillerie me guette  ::  ). Dimanche, je cherche encore sous le matelas de ma chambre : rien  ::   Je commence à perdre patience parce que la semaine dernière, j'ai reçu mon cadastre à payer... je dois vérifier mais il me semble que c'est +/- 300 euros de plus l'année dernière   ::  

Il faut dire que mon minuscule pays bat des records : on est le seul pays au monde à avoir autant de gouvernements et de ministres (et tout ce qui va bien avec...) au mètre carré !!! Plusieurs ministres de l'écologie, de l'agriculture, de l'enseignement, de la justice, etc. (la liste est très longue...) et plusieurs vice-premiers-ministres : il faut bien payer tout ce petit monde "travailleur" (en plus ils travaillent la nuit et le week-end à défaut de travailler durant la semaine et les heures ouvrables.....), donc on puise dans la poche du CONtribuable/CONcitoyen  ::  

Revenons-en au magot égaré  ::   Je ne m'inquiétais pas trop, il ne pouvait pas avoir quitté la maison tout seul mais ça me contrariait quand même beaucoup.

La semaine dernière, j'achète une provision de jumbones pour le p'tit dimanche de la meute donc je verse les plus anciens qui se trouvaient dans une caisse dans ma chambre dans un sac pour y mettre les nouveaux jumbones. Le sac reste sur le palier pendant quelques jours... Hier soir, je descends le sac pour mettre les jumbones dans un petit tonnelet sur le frigo quand je devine une petite liasse de papiers au milieu des jumbones : je n'y vois plus grand-chose depuis mes opérations....  ::  ... donc je chausse mes lunettes de dépannage de Carouf pour voir de près... et je me retrouve à Lourdes !!! Miracle, une liasse de billets de 50 !!!! Je compte et j'arrive au compte mais il restait des billets... en fait il y avait 500 euros de plus que dans mon souvenir  :: 

Bon ça tombe bien, j'étais fauchée donc ça bouchera des trous et ça paiera des factures   ::  

Hier, ça a fait trois mois que ma Chinook m'a quittée  ::  

Ma petite Chinook : trois mois déjà...

----------


## Farley

Mais où est donc mon précieux? 

Une belle pensée pour Chinook et pour vous Régine, bien tendrement

----------


## poppo

Tout le monde chez Aldi avant que Régine dévalise les rayons.....elle a des sous! Vite...... ::  !!!!!!!!!!!! :: 

Bisous .... ::

----------


## cassie60

tu as raison POPPO courrons au plus vite avant qu'elle nous prenne de court

----------


## astings

Je vous suuuiiiiiiiiiissssssss

----------


## Wilo

viiiiiiiiiittttttttteeeeeeeee chez Aldi  avant Régine et son magot

----------


## siju

Je vous suivrais bien aussi mais 950 kms ça fait loin !  ::  J'irai donc faire mes courses au super U ... c'est plus près  :: 
T'es quand même philosophe hein Chinooka !! Moi ça me serait arrivé, je n'aurais plus fermé l'oeil !  ::

----------


## cassie60

Régine a retrouvé son magot
je pense au personnel de cette enseigne l'a voyant arriver ,ils vont se précipiter sur les rayons avant la razzia de notre chère CHINOOKA Elle est repérable notre Belge
Par contre le patron de Aldi doit se frotter les mains le chiffre d'affaires augmente à chacun de ses passages ;une médaille comme meilleure cliente devrait lui être accordée

----------


## Chinooka

Les filles, z'êtes bêtes de courir si vite et de vous essouffler... les nouvelles promos ce n'est qu'à partir de demain  ::

----------


## breton67



----------


## astings

::  ::  ::

----------


## cassie60



----------


## Wilo

::

----------


## breton67

elle doit etre en train de" vider les rayons notre belge  ::  personne au bout du fil il y a quelques moments 
, un jour comme pour  les grandes stars les proprios fermeront le magasin pour ne plus laisser entrer que leur meilleure cliente  ainsi pas de problemes pour dévaliser les rayons  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## cassie60

Rentre vite Régine , j ai hate de connaitre les nouvelles aventures Regine chez ALDI 
a propos une idée de la fin des courses apres avoir depenser ses billets

----------


## Wilo

allez, on la rejoint les filles  ::  j'ai un super caddy   ::

----------


## astings

Bravo Wilo,ç'est LE caddy qu'il nous fallait  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Bravo les filles, vous rivalisez d'imagination entre vos écrits, vos smileys, vos gifs et vos photos  ::  

Mais vous êtes médisantes, je suis passée devant les soldes et les promos : stoïquement, en fermant les yeux  ::   J'ai surtout fait les courses pour l'arrivée de Teuleu demain matin, pour vendredi  midi + vendredi soir + samedi midi + samedi soir... je commence a me dire que je n'ai pas commandé assez pour tous ces repas parce qu'il y aura du monde à chaque fois, j'adore   ::   Sirev59 ne viendra que vendredi en fin d'après-midi et restera jusqu'au samedi après-midi, F ET F et Jay17 viendront vendredi midi avec d'autres copines, Jay reviendra samedi midi pour voir Sirev59 et samedi soir, j'ai encore prévu un dîner !

J'ai tout sauf les boissons non alcoolisées... le champagne, on ne risque pas d'en manquer parce qu'il est déjà sur place  ::  

Sonja, je n'ai pas encore écouté ton message (je suppose que c'est toi ?) mais beaucoup de choses à faire et à 18h il paraît qu'on va vivre un moment historique : le Roi devrait abdiquer en faveur de son fils Philippe, enfin c'est ce qui se dit !

Alors que je vidais la voiture, j'ai oublié de bien fermer la porte entre la véranda et la cuisine et..... en tout cas Capucine, mais je suppose qu'elle n'était pas la seule, est allée voler les haricots qui s'égouttaient (heureusement la viande était déjà au frigo) et ils n'ont pas touché au sac avec tous mes bons fromages pour tous les repas, sac qui était pourtant bien en évidence...   ::   ::  

A plus tard !

----------


## Farley

ça m'aurait fait mal au coeur pour vous que la meute vole toutes ces bonnes courses. Amusez-vous (foutez-vous d'tout, la vie entre nous est si brève, amusez-vous, comme des fous, la vie est si courte, après tout)!

----------


## manou 85

Tu leur facilites la tâche !!!!   

Z'ont pas l'air si sages que cela ! il suffit de peu pour qu'ls s'y remettent !! mais ils nous font tellement rire même jaune  cela fait du bien !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Les haricots, je m'en fiche un peu : j'ai assez de provisions mais mes fromages, je n'aurais pas du tout du tout du tout apprécié, surtout qu'il y en a pour tout un régiment   ::  

Bon, notre Roi abdique en faveur de son fils. Il y avait des rumeurs depuis un bon moment, c'est confirmé. Je l'aimais bien mais il a 79 ans et il a le droit de se reposer !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Manou, il faut bien qu'ils montrent de temps en temps qu'ils sont en bonne santé et qu'ils n'ont pas tout oublié, c'est le contraire qui serait inquiétant  ::

----------


## Jay17

Eh bien Régine, vu ce que je lis, (t'as fait tes achats AUJOURD'HUI !?!?) je crains que d'ici vendredi ta meute ne nous laisse rien à manger !Je viendrai donc avec mon sandwich sous le bras  :: 
Heureusement que je lis les nouvelles de Belgique su ton post - je m'en vais écouter le JT belge ce soir (une fois n'est pas coutume !)
Ainsi donc, Bébert II laisse la place ....

----------


## cassie60

Coucou
Régine tu me parles de haricot vert un poulet rôti à point dans la gueule de TAIGA 
elle partage la bougresse sauf avec moi 

je suis de nouveau révoltée après le boulot je vais promener mes loulous une façon de se détendre ,au cours d'un sentier la meute disons les spitz stoppent se mettent à aboyer  m'approchant je vois un pauvre loulou dans un état lamentable parmi les fourrés j appelle un ami
pour qu" il vienne me rejoindre avec son 4/4 nous installons  le loulou  il est mouillé et semble souffrir
 ,je rejoins ma voiture, embarque la meute une fois arrivée à la maison il s'agit d'un spitz ressemblant à petit loup  mon patriarche noir comme  ma prunelle 
vite nous l emmenons chez veto qui à soigner ma minouchée, bien sur pas d'identification je vais mettre des affiches et sur chien perdu mais le veto m a dit vu l état un loulou que l on s'est débarrassé  à la vie pas facile 
il aurait Entre 12 à 15ans cataracte des 2 yeux arthrose + une insuffisance cardiaque   un poil a faire peur la fourrure collée+++  ::  ::  
que faire le mettre à la Spa NON  donc le loulou est chez moi
demain il faut que la nounou l'emmène chez ma toiletteuse pour lui enlever toute la bourre il va falloir le tondre
pauvre petit cur je vous mettrai les photos 
depuis quand il se trouvait là ?
vive les vacances 
moi j ai la haine condamner un vieux chien dans ses conditions l abandonner en pleine foret
un de plus ,je suis complète au niveau famille

----------


## astings

Il y a de quoi être révolté. Vous faites un trés beau geste en gardant ce petit ,merci pour lui.

----------


## poppo

Comme tu dis......vive les vacances.....j'ai des envie de meurtre là.....

Merci Cassie     ::

----------


## Daysie433

désolée chinooka de polluer le topic de norvège, urgence pour cette petite Dolly de béthune

http://adoptionsrefuge.lebonforum.co...le-9-ans#17739

pouvez vous diffuser en urgence ??






* Re: box 72 croisé DOLLY épagneul blanc et roux femelle 9 ans* par *zagora* Aujourd'hui à 8:22

réponse de Caroline de BIN, elle n'a pas de FA pour l'instant ATTENTION EUTHA PREVUE POUR LE 12 JUILLET

----------


## Chinooka

Les filles, je n'ai pas trop le temps de lire : nous allons mettre la table pour demain midi en fêtant l'arrivée de Teuleu avec une flûte de champagne  ::   Ensuite nous goûterons les gâteaux que nous sommes allées chercher en revenant de l'aéroport... vu la quantité, il en restera peut-être pour demain  ::  

Teuleu a été accueillie comme il se doit.... sauf par Aladine qui se dit qu'elle va passer 4 jours d'enfer au fond de son studio  ::  

Bisous et à plus pour les nouvelles  ::

----------


## astings

Amusez vous bien les filles et buvez en pensant à nous  :: . Bien évidement, on veut un compte rendu détaillé et des photos  ::

----------


## breton67

et allez donc pendant que les autres  triment il y en a qui vont rigoler  ::  :: amusez vous bien les filles 
cassie tu as un coeur énorme , je suis entierement d accord avec Popo qu ils crevent en enfer ceux qui abandonnent

----------


## cassie60

amusez vous les filles, j attends avec impatience le recit

----------


## poppo

Profite Régine !! ::  ::

----------


## Wilo

> et allez donc pendant que les autres  triment il y en a qui vont rigoler amusez vous bien les filles 
> cassie tu as un coeur énorme , je suis entierement d accord avec Popo qu ils crevent en enfer ceux qui abandonnent


+ 1 bravo Cassie, le loulou aurait été eutha direct à la SPA surtout à cette période. que les monstres qui ont fait ça, crèvent. Tout se paie dans la vie.

Régine, je trinque de loin  ::  amusez vous bien et rigolez bien  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Profitez bien toutes ensemble Bonjour à celles que je connais via le net
et à bientôt pour le récit et les photos

----------


## Chinooka

coucou les filles c'est teuleu qui vous parle de Waterloo  ::  :Pom pom girl: 
je ne suis peut être pas  trop en état    :Smile:  mais je me dois de vous faire un rapport surma visite post adotption chez Régine
J'ai quelques problèmes avecson clavier comme  vous le constatez ,merci de votre indulgence


une  photo vallantmieux que degrands discours  en voici une de la gamelle de luda, vous jugerez   de mon effarement lorsque j'ai vu ce quenotre amie Belge donne à manger à ses chiens , je comprends maintenant pourquoi il y a émeute au moment des repas  ces pauvresbêtes meurent de faim en fait 



Pour nous par contre c'estl'abondance car en plus dela piérade (pour 20 alors que nous étions10) nous avons gouté ces délicieuses petites choses  préparées par Jay 



et celles ci préparées par le meilleur patissier de Waterloo



Malgré le temps superbe nous ne nous sommes pas déshydratées.......................... :Smile:  :: 

J'ai eu le plaisir de revoir la maman de Régine(que j'aime beaucoup) et de rencontrer Pierre , THE Pierre dont Régine nous parle si souvent. Vous savez lorsqueune copine vous dit qu'un livreest super ou un film extra vous vous vous attendez à quelque chose detellementbien que vousêtes forcement déçueà l'arrivée .J'avais entendu tant d'éloges de Pierre que je me disaisqu'il ne pourrait pas être à la hauteur de sa réputation et bien SI il l'est   etmême encore plus .Pierre estun homme FORMIDABLE.
Voilà , comme d'habitude mon séjour ici est passé trop vite et cet aprés midi déjà je repars pour la France ::  Il me tarde déjà l'année prochaine.
bises à toutes
teuleu la veinarde  :: 
PS j'ai appris plein dechoses surla royauté Belge  :Big Grin: 
re PS Pour les gamelles voici la véritable photo,mais c'est vrai que Régine met de lacoquille d'oeuf cela m'a étonnée



Et le dimanche matin, on ne se refuse rien : on mange dans de la porcelaine de Limoges  ::

----------


## astings

Merci pour ces merveilleuses nouvelles de Waterloo. Je vois qu'on ne se refuse rien et vous avez eu raison . Allez un petit coup pour vous accompagner  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Et le dimanche matin, on ne se refuse rien : on mange dans de la porcelaine de Limoges


 Bon jusqu'à 17h45 je vous enviais d'être chez Régine mais vu ce qu'elle sert à ses invités, même dans de la porcelaine de Limoges :: 
C'est bien pensé d'avoir enlevé les bouteilles de sur la table et nous pensons bien que vous ne devez pas être déshydratées!!!!
Profitez un max c'est tout ce que je vous souhaite

----------


## Jay17

J'ai eu ma première visite/expérience chez Chinooka. 
Une meute d'adorables toutous qui vous fait la fête même s'ils ne vous ont jamais vue. Je crains un peu les grands chiens, mais là, pas de crainte à avoir : ils sont tous au plus doux. A' vrai dire, j'ai un faible pour la petite Louda (même si Régine l'accuse des pires atrocités, du style bouffer nos saucisses quand elle avait le dos tourné, ou encore arracher les plaids bien drapés sur les fauteuils pour les secouer et les lancer à terre).
Alors il y a toujours quelqu'un pour monter la garde : à table, mais aussi pour sauvegarder les snacks de l'apéro...
C'est très folklorique.

C'est un bonheur de connaître Chinooka. Une personne charmante, pleine d'humour, et d'une générosité sans limites.
Je suis même rentrée chez moi avec tout plein des fameux petits gâteaux illustrés par Teuleu.
Je m'y suis sentie tellement bien le vendredi ... que je suis retournée le samedi !

Sirev n'a malheureusement pas pu nous rejoindre comme prévu, j'espère la revoir à sa prochaine venue en Belgique.
Pour ma part, je n'ai fait que des photos des toutous, je vous en mets quelques-unes

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

très belles photos de la meute chinookienne merci Jay  ::

----------


## breton67

::  ::  ::

----------


## astings

::

----------


## cassie60

merci pour les photos
un week end chargé en emotion ,et en autre chose?
je vous souhaite à tous plein de bonnes choses
Régine repose toi maintenant 
Bizzzzzzz

----------


## Wilo

::  super  ::

----------


## vmmiss

merci pour les photos, ça avait l'air drôlement sympa tout ça  ::

----------


## siju

Duc, le grand amour de Poppo est parti rejoindre les anges. Elle viendra nous en parler dès qu'elle le pourra, dès que son chagrin le lui permettra. Nous pouvons (un tout petit peu) partager sa peine en allumant une bougie : http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/...m?l=fra&gi=Duc

----------


## Wilo

toutes, ici, sommes confrontés au départ de nos amours et l'on sait combien cette épreuve est terrible, ils nous donnent tellement d'amour, un amour sans faille, sans arrière pensée. Ce sont nos enfants, nos amis, nos confidents, et ils nous aident à travers les épreuves comme ils partagent avec nous les moments de joie. 
Je partage ta peine, Pauline, et je sais aussi qu'un jour nous les rejoindrons pour toujours.

----------


## Chinooka

Duc s'est accroché à la vie autant qu'il l'a pu tellement il était heureux avec Poppo et sa famille, mais il arrive un moment où malheureusement l'organisme lâche malgré toute la volonté de continuer cette vie douillette de patachon. Duc a été très vaillant, il s'est battu, il repose en paix maintenant loin de toutes les misères dues à l'âge.

J'ai échangé des mails avec Poppo hier, elle sait combien je pense à elle, à Duc et à sa famille. Nous toutes, nous comprenons tellement bien ce qu'on ressent quand un de nos amours poilus s'en va, Poppo tu n'es pas seule dans le chagrin, nous le partageons avec toi  ::  

Ici la vie reprend doucement son cours après quatre jours un peu fous ! Le beau temps et le soleil aidant, je ne me force pas et je me laisse vivre à mon rythme. J'ai été ravie de revoir Teuleu, Maman aussi parce qu'elle l'aime beaucoup ! Ravie aussi de connaître Jay... et ses superbes petits toasts et sa merveilleuse salade jardin, le tout aussi agréable à la vue qu'au goût    Il ne faut pas demander à Teuleu si elle a goûté à la gastronomie belge, elle vous répondra : pierrade, pierrade, pierrade, encore et toujours pierrade  ::    Ah si quand même... Catherine, ma chère amie d'enfance, a apporté de délicieuses pralines artisanales, ce qui est une vraie spécialité belge !

La meute m'a épatée par sa sagesse  ::   Il y a bien eu quelques petits vols à l'étalage mais rien de dramatique à côté de se qui aurait pu se passer ! Le vendredi, Vanda est venue avec sa jeune braque de Weimar : Flower qui a pu faire des cavalcades au jardin avec mes fofolles, mamie Luda n'étant pas la dernière à participer !

Véro (Sirev59) n'a pas pu venir (c'était bien dommage) mais ce n'est que partie remise, on remettra le couvert dès qu'elle le pourra.

Comme toujours, ces quatre jours ont passé beaucoup trop vite mais rendez-vous est déjà pris pour 2014  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Farley

Je me doutais qu'il y aurait ici un mot pour Pauline et Duc, j'ai allumé une bougie, courage, que la peine soit adoucie par ces années de bonheur partagées.

----------


## cassie60

je partage ta peine Poppo,j ai allumé une bougie 
Duc repose en paix , continue à veiller sur ta moman
 ::  Marie

----------


## MOUNINOX

"toutes, ici, sommes confrontés au départ de nos amours et l'on sait combien cette épreuve est terrible, ils nous donnent tellement d'amour, un amour sans faille :: , sans arrière pensée :: . Ce sont nos enfants, nos amis, nos confidents, et ils nous aident à travers les épreuves comme ils partagent avec nous les moments de joie."                   _ Ils savourent et croquent la vie à NOTRE rythme, et c'est LEUR plaisir à eux !!!          De tout cœur avec toi, POPPO...  _

----------


## Chinooka

Breton m'a téléphoné : elle dégouline sous 45°C ! Les Bretons vont bien, je les entendais jusqu'à Waterloo  ::  : ils s'en donnent à coeur joie  ::

----------


## astings

Nous aussi enfin chaleur ++++++ Les chiens dorment à l'ombre soit dans la maison soit sous le murier (quand je suis dehors) ::  et Astings se baigne avec moi car il adore l'eau  :: . VIVE LES VACANCES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cassie60

La Picardie   enfin du soleil avec un petit vent qui empêche d'avoir une chaleur caniculaire T°  de 25°  
tout le monde profite, les poilus comme les humains
Vive l été tant attendu

----------


## anniec

J'ai moi aussi allumé une bougie pour Duc. Sincères pensées, Poppo  ::

----------


## Wilo

> Breton m'a téléphoné : elle dégouline sous 45°C ! Les Bretons vont bien, je les entendais jusqu'à Waterloo  : ils s'en donnent à coeur joie


45°  ::  pfiouuuuuuu  :: même ici à l'extrême sud-est nous n'avons pas ces températures de désert marocain  ::  mais rien n'arrête les bretons, même pas la chaleur  ::

----------


## Jay17

Mort programmée dans 3 jours pour ce jeune Beauceron (Belgique). Merci de diffuser pour lui !
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...endredi-93096/

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens d'envoyer le lien à une personne du réseau PA belge. Ca m'étonne de ne pas avoir vu passer de SOS par mail pour ce beau chien.

Je reviens plus tard pour vous donner le compte-rendu de ma visite chez un autre ophtalmo hier... j'ai beaucoup de mal à digérer l'opération de l'oeil droit !!!!!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Donc... j'arrive chez l'ophtalmo que j'avais rencontré il y a plusieurs années. Je n'étais plus retournée chez lui parce que je n'avais pas été trop contente des verres prescrits par deux autres qui travaillent avec lui. Dans mon souvenir, il n'opérait qu'à Charleroi ce qui me donnait une bonne raison de m'être fait opérer par un autre qui opère à Braine, la ville à côté de chez moi, donc plus facile surtout avec la meute à faire garder... D'emblée je lui fournis l'excuse toute trouvée et il me répond "mais j'opère à Braine aussi"...  ::   C'était mal barré, il n'allait pas critiquer l'autre qui opère de la même chose dans le même hôpital !

Il me dit que la lentille est bien en place, elle ne bouge pas : c'est le corps vitré/corps flottants qui me font cet effet de flottement... ça me fait une belle jambe parce qu'il m'a déconseillé très fermement d'y toucher... "il faut vivre avec" alors que c'est très très très inconfortable et que c'est une gêne PERMANENTE   ::  . Cet article explique bien ce que c'est :

http://www.ophtalmologie.fr/corps-flottants-vitre.html

Je signale que mon corps vitré (  ::  ) se portait très bien jusqu'à l'opération...

Je lui ai dit que le chirurgien ne m'avait absolument pas dit que ça risquait d'arriver, qu'il ne m'avait d'ailleurs rien dit sur les risques de l'opération cataracte/myopie et certainement pas que je serais condamnée à porter des Varilux ou deux paires de lunettes jusqu'à la fin de mes jours et que DONC : où était l'intérêt de l'opération de la myopie ??? Il m'a répondu qu'il y avait eu une mauvaise communication entre le chirurgien et moi... ce n'est quand même pas à moi à inventer les risques surtout que je ne savais même pas que j'avais un corps vitré qui risquait de mal réagir (vous saviez vous que vous aviez un corps vitré ? enfin deux  ::  ). Bien sûr, il n'a pas voulu se mouiller comme je l'avais prévu  ::   : il est resté  ::   Il me conseille de retourner voir le chirurgien, je lui ai dit que ça ne servait à RIEN : IL N'ECOUTE RIEN ! tout juste bon à dire "mais non mais non" quand je dis que quelque chose ne va pas : il aurait pu m'expliquer cette histoire de corps vitré/corps flottants non ??? au lieu de me répéter comme un âne que la lentille était bien en place et que tout allait bien comme si j'étais la neuneu du village incapable de comprendre... Je n'inventais pas ce flottement et ces taches noires dans l'oeil droit : hier en examinant mon oeil, il voyait les taches noires donc ce n'était pas mon imagination   ::  

Bref, comme on dit : "si j'avais su"............ J'aurais adoré être prévenue des suites éventuelles (dont les Varilux que j'ai payé 1.000 euros et que je ne supporte pas !) pour pouvoir prendre une décision mûre et réfléchie : je suis furax   ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  mince alors ça fait peur du coup cette opération  :: courage régine

----------


## cassie60

je comprends ta colère Régine,on trouve de tout encore un  qui ne voit que l'acte chirugical car cela rapporte plus ;les problèmes au patient de faire avec
un bon chirurgien doit expliquer les risques, une opération n'est jamais garantie à 100%

----------


## Daysie433

pardon régine de polluer encore ton topic mais vous toutes qui lisez les aventures de Norvège pouvez-vous diffuser en urgence pour ces deux petites soeurs, je les ai mises sur mon forum "adoptez un caniche" mais peu de membres, donnez leur svp une autre chance de rester ensemble, sur les premières photos on les voit heureuses, mais sur les deux dernieres comme leurs petites bouilles ont changé en refuge  :: 
mes amies si vous pouviez donner un coup de pouce en diffusant pour eux, merci

2soeurs Loulous vont être séparées - SPA St-malo (35)

je ne peux pas les prendre, je déménage et n'ai pas osé dire à ma future propriétaire que j'avais des animaux (comme elle ne m'a rien demandé, je n'ai rien dit  :: )

----------


## Chinooka

Elles sont très mimis ces petites mais le fait de refuser les covoiturages et les FA ne les aide pas vraiment...

----------


## astings

Que c'est difficile de voir à quel point leur bonheur s'est envolé. Elles ont l'air totalement perdues

----------


## cassie60

tritounet pour les 2 puces, une race que j adore 
j espere qu'elle vont au moins trouver une Famille, si separation une des 2 ou meme les 2  le risque est de  se laisser mourir
 Les SPITZ ont un caractere tres fusionnel hypersensible
je diffuse pour eux

----------


## Chinooka

::  tout le monde ! Il ne fait pas trop chaud pour vous et vos loulous ? Ici on n'a plus vu une goutte de pluie depuis un bon moment, la température est agréable (maxi 30°) et la maison est fraîche, la nuit pas de problème pour dormir parce qu'il fait tout à fait respirable... d'ailleurs nous continuons de passer les nuits groupir sous la couette... sinon Aladine est toute perturbée tellement elle a pris l'habitude de dormir tout contre moi recouverte par ladite couette   ::  

La Belgique se prépare pour une fête nationale historique demain : en plus du défilé, il y aura l'abdication de notre Roi Albert et la prestation de serment de notre nouveau Roi Philippe. Notre nouvelle Reine ne rentrera plus dans sa belle robe demain tellement la famille royale a bâfré ces derniers jours avec les politiques... très très très nombreux en Belgique donc de très nombreux repas   ::   Pour une rare fois, nous aurons le beau temps avec nous contrairement à d'habitude où nous avons droit à la "drache" (averse) nationale   :Pom pom girl:   Les pétards du feu d'artifice ne seront pas mouillés  ::  

Plus dans le domaine animalier, voici une pétition à signer :

Soutiens à la famille de Pataud. Battu à mort sous les yeux de sa maîtresse...

----------


## Chinooka

Ton fils jouait à/de quoi ? Tu habites en Belgique ?

La fiesta a commencé, j'ai entendu de la musique tout l'après-midi et ça continue, ça doit venir de la place communale. Heureusement je suis une couche-tard, ça ne m'empêchera pas de dormir  ::

----------


## cassie60

Régine vive la fête
en Picardie chaud   tout le monde à la maison au frais
bizz à toi  caresses à ta maute

----------


## astings

Ici on a battue des records 36° à l'ombre. Inutile de dire que les toutous sont restés au frais dans la maison  ::  et nous on a fait le va et vient maison / piscine  ::

----------


## cassie60

ASTING la piscine je t'envie 
T° ce  soir 26°7 nous restons cloitrés dans la maison

----------


## Daysie433

fait plus chaud dans la maison avec 26° en ce moment que dehors 18° mes petits et moi nous sommes aplatis comme des crêpes
jamais vu ça en Normandie et il parait que nous allons monter jusqu'à 32/33°
je me croirais revenue en Alsace  :: 
mes travaux n'avancent pas dans la maison, pas de courage et il ne reste qu'un mois  ::  honte à moi

----------


## Farley

ici 35 degrés, région parisienne, très dur de mettre le nez dehors, ça tape sévère, le plus drôle c'est qu'on commence à parler de canicule alors qu'on nous prévoyait un été froid et maussade....

----------


## cassie60

Picardie la même chose 36 ° pas de piscine 
Taïga la seule à supporter ces températures difficile à faire rentrer
 les autres poilus je dors et dors 
Promenade ce soir vers 22 heures à la fraiche

----------


## poppo

On a été au lac ce matin a la fraiche ( enfin fraiche....déjà 26°C....) Khéops n'attendait qu'une seule chose: sauter dans l'eau! :: et Flamme l'a suivi presque de suite. Plein d'autres toutous en train de prendre leur bain du matin, c'était une joyeuse pagaille :: 

L'après midi 35°c ( RP) , tous affalés comme des crêpes....vivement minuit!!

----------


## anniec

Nous avons installé un bac rempli d'eau pour les loulous, mais aucun n'y est allé malgré la chaleur. Esprit de contradiction  ::

----------


## tyzon

Hier, journée détente avec ma soeur et mes neveux dans un parc aquatique avec tobogan, raft, piscine à vagues et autre... Les petits se sont éclatés, et les grands aussi !! Les razmotts sont restés au frais dans la maison, promenade à la fraîche pour eux aussi... 35 ° sur not caillou...  ::  
bac d'eau aussi pour les razmotts... boudé aussi !! z'aime mieux l'eau salé !!  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Idem pour mes toutous qui méprisent le joli bac-dragon vert vif, que je viens d'acheter et remplir d'eau fraiche pour eux : préfèrent creuser encore et encore le jardin qui ressemble à leur refuge roumain/serbe !!!!  J'ai qd même rentabilisé (au moins l'effort physique que j'ai fait pour aller chez le commerçant à 9H 30 ce matin à la fraiche : 26° déjà !!!) en installant manu militari les deux plus petits (10 KG) na !!! Ont (brièvement) apprécié !!  Sont contrariants car en effet, adorent se jeter dans la rivière toute proche mais.... faut y aller sous le cagnard_

----------


## Farley

Bon c'est pire encore aujourd'hui, entendu à la radio ce midi: "mais non il ne faut pas effrayer les gens avec la canicule, il faudrait que ça dure au moins trois jours avec 18 la nuit et 30 la journée et nous ne sommes qu'au deuxième jour", dites moi, ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi pour s'être totalement planté ça? 
Cassie j'ai pensé à vous, il y a un chien loup au refuge des amandiers, le dernier sur la photo page 16, pas encore prénommé, alors selon-vous Tervuren ou croisé spitz loup?  
les chiens des amandiers, tous a adopter

----------


## Chinooka

> Bon c'est pire encore aujourd'hui,


Je trouve aussi ! On a 31° comme hier mais j'ai l'impression qu'il fait plus lourd que hier dans la journée. Ca a commencé hier soir, j'ai failli aller rechercher le ventilo alors que la maison était bien fraîche jusqu'à présent. Mais on ne va pas se plaindre, il paraît que ça se gâte en fin de semaine... Il faut dire qu'ici, contrairement à la France où il y a eu des orages, nous n'avons pas eu la moindre goutte de pluie depuis le début du mois !

Satine a décidé de ne plus manger le soir : ce n'est pas une perte d'appétit parce qu'elle mange sa gamelle maison le matin, est-ce la chaleur ?

----------


## r'is27

En normandie, il y a eu des orages hier soir et jusqu'à ce matin 11h, et malgré la pluie le temps ne s'est pas rafraîchi, il fait toujours aussi chaud, plus de 30°, pire que la côte d'azur, j'en peux plus. Le plus dur c'est que cela ne se rafraîchit pas la nuit.

----------


## Daysie433

pas d'orage en Seine Maritime (Haute Normandie) mais chaleur étouffante, debout à 4 H du matin..........28° dans la maison et 24° déja dehors
impossible de dormir donc nuit très courte, en ce moment il fait  32° pas un pet de vent comme on dit cheu nous, dur dur pour mes petits seniors.........ras-le-bol comme dit r'is27...........vivement la pluie

c'est bien connu qu'on n'est jamais content hein ??  ::

----------


## cassie60

En Picardie, toujours pas de pluie, aucun orage à l horizon T° 35° 8 Cette nuit le thermomètre n'est pas descendu en dessous de 25°
les rafraichisseurs d'air sont sortis depuis 3 jours malgré une vieille maison sans eux il ferait 30° Là une T° à 23°
j'ai investi dans une petite piscine pour les loulous ,pour l instant ils préfèrent rester au frais dans la maison
Pour SATINE je pense que c'est la chaleur; A part TAIGA  qui a toujours le ventre affamé si je l'écoutais elle mangerait en continu
Pour les autres plutôt une vie en léthargie, moins d'activités moins d'appétit
 ::  a toutes

----------


## cassie60

Cassie j'ai pensé à vous, il y a un chien loup au refuge des amandiers, le dernier sur la photo page 16, pas encore prénommé, alors selon-vous Tervuren ou croisé spitz loup? 
les chiens des amandiers, tous a adopter[/QUOTE]

je suis allée voir
Pas de  ressemblance spitz loup plutôt croisé Tervuren 
je pense bien à eux tous les jolis poilus en refuge cela me rends tristounette devant mon impuissance

----------


## astings

Ici, il fait 35° ,on a voulu la chaleur, on l'a.
Pour vous faire rire les filles, Bonzai a ressortie son bateau  ,Astings se prépare aux jeux olympiques et les autres se prélasse à l'ombre.

----------


## Daysie433

::  j'adore, merci

----------


## Chinooka

Bonzai et son bateau, c'est trop drôle   ::

----------


## teuleu

> Bon c'est pire encore aujourd'hui, entendu à la radio ce midi: "mais non il ne faut pas effrayer les gens avec la canicule, il faudrait que ça dure au moins trois jours avec 18 la nuit et 30 la journée et nous ne sommes qu'au deuxième jour", dites moi, ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi pour s'être totalement planté ça? 
> Cassie j'ai pensé à vous, il y a un chien loup au refuge des amandiers, le dernier sur la photo page 16, pas encore prénommé, alors selon-vous Tervuren ou croisé spitz loup?  
> les chiens des amandiers, tous a adopter


je dirais croisé tervueren colley

Et toi Régine as tu ressorti les piscines pour la meute ?

----------


## Farley

Bonzai  :: , oui Teuleu, je n'avais pas pensé au colley, il est bien beau ce toutou

----------


## tyzon

orage ce matin à 5 h sur not' caillou, 5mm de flotte, et une température de 23.6 dans la maison, plus frais à l'extérieur mais le soleil revient deja...  ::  j'adore la photo de Bonzai !!

----------


## Wilo

> Bonzai et son bateau, c'est trop drôle


c'est trop  ::  qu'elle est belle cette tribu  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Hier soir et pour la première fois depuis le début de la chaleur, la meute n'arrivait pas à s'endormir : ils n'ont pas arrêté de circuler, se collaient à moi pour descendre du lit tout aussi vite... sauf Capucine qui avait piqué la place de Satine et qui miaulait à chaque fois qu'un autre remontait sur le lit  ::  

Je n'ai pas remis les piscines qui ont passé l'hiver dehors et qui sont dégueu : trop mal au dos et trop chaud pour commencer à les nettoyer et puis en Belgique, la pluie n'est jamais loin ! je n'imaginais pas qu'on aurait une aussi longue période sans flotte. De toute manière, il n'y en a qu'une qui aime se mouiller les pieds : Capucine, et encore c'est pour salir l'eau tout aussi vite, juste pour le plaisir de la salir et rentrer pour salir la maison en prime ! Oui, je suis une mauvaise moman

----------


## cassie60

J adore les photos ASTINGS suis toujours une grande envieuse pour une piscine Pour l instant piscine de Baby pour les poilus qui ne daigne meme pas se tremper les pattes encore un sacré investissement non rentable tant pis 
tous preferent ronfler à la maison Je vais pas me plaindre 
oso est calme mais quel caractere la bourrique, deteste avoir des interdictions, puni hier car apres grognement passage au pincement pour la raison suivant je voulais qu il rentre de plus monsieur manger des epillet Malade cet espagnol eh bien coup de journal il est rentré en boudant PFFFFFF je l aime malgré tout 
Taiga a fait la java toute la nuit la, elle dort elle doit etre croisée husky et grandes oreilles a le meme cri que les chiens de chasse à courre

----------


## Chinooka

> Taiga a fait la java toute la nuit la, elle dort elle doit etre croisée husky et grandes oreilles *a le meme cri que les chiens de chasse à courre*


Ce doit être quelque chose...  ::

----------


## astings

Merci les filles, ici dans le sud, la piscine est un gros plus . 2 pattes et 4 pattes apprécient.(enfin, Baraka n'aime absolument pas et se cache dès qu'elle nous voit nous diriger vers l'eau  ::  )

----------


## Chinooka

Bon ben..... J'ai reçu un mail de la PA belge : six setters anglais de 12/13 ans seront euthanasiés dans cinq jours. Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour, vous me connaissez  ::    Une dame qui est placée, une amie qui s'occupe des chiens depuis 4 ans et une famille sympa qui veut faire fermer la maison avec l'aide d'un avocat sympa lui aussi.....  ::  L'amie est très désemparée, je lui ai téléphoné et je me suis donc proposée pour une femelle non-dominante et non-aboyeuse : il est très possible qu'une petite Sabrina débarque ces jours-ci à la maison  ::   J'en saurai plus demain matin !

Je ne sais pas encore qui est Sabrina...

----------


## teuleu

je suis excitée comme une puce  . ::  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  ::  qu'est ce qu'ils sont beaux

----------


## astings

C'est magnifique Chinooka de sauver une fifille. Comment peut on euthanasier des chiens en bonne santé.Je suppose que les "héritiers "veulent la maison ,c'est écoeurant.Lorsque je lis ce genre d'histoire, je suis totalement démoralisée car je ne peux plus croire en l'homme même si je me dis qu'il y a (comme toi Chinooka et d'autres sur ce forum ) de belles personne.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

oh quelle misère pour ces setters
Chinooka si je me souviens bien même si ce n'est pas un irlandais le setter est le chien de ton enfance 
Une fifille sauvée une fois de plus grâce à toi :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Chinooka

Teuleu, il faudra revenir pour la voir  ::   C'est Maman qui va être contente  ::  

Astings, comme toujours c'est une histoire sordide : la mamie est placée depuis 4 ans, les enfants veulent récupérer la maison... Heureusement qu'une dame a pu s'en occuper depuis 2009 !!! Mais là elle est coincée et désespérée. Il y a une autre femelle qui est placée aussi. Ca bouge sur FB, j'espère qu'on les sauvera tous.

J'ai reçu deux autres photos mais je ne sais pas qui est qui !

Celle-ci me semble avoir une tête de fille ?



Et ???

----------


## poppo

Bon sang....encore une histoire sordide....ras le bol.

Merci Régine, ton grand coeur a encore parlé  ::  , faudra que je prévois un cadeau poilu en plus pour ma visite  :: 


Tu as le lien de leur post FB?

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens de recevoir un mail : ILS SONT TOUS ADOPTES !!!!! Mais j'attends confirmation pour Sabrina, je ne sais toujours pas si elle vient chez moi ou non, si ma candidature a été retenue ou pas  ::  

Oui le setter est le chien de mon enfance !!! C'était une belle Irlandaise  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Le lien FB, je ne sais pas si je peux le donner sur le forum ? Je pense que c'est ouvert à tous puisque j'y ai eu accès en n'étant pas "amie" et puisqu'il de la PA ?

----------


## poppo

Oui , tu peux , c'est un evenement public. ::

----------


## Chinooka

https://www.facebook.com/karin.traube.9?fref=ts  ::

----------


## lilyssie

Bon je me décide à poster (cf topic hommages)  :: 
Bravo pour ce que tu fais, j'espère que la petite Sabrina viendra chez toi et qu'on aura droit à plein de photos de la meute!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Lily, bienvenue chez les fous  ::  

J'avoue que je trépigne en attendant une réponse à la question : "ma candidature a-t-elle été retenue"  ::   Apparemment beaucoup de monde s'est mobilisé ! Mais quoiqu'il en soit, ils sont sauvés et c'est le principal ! J'ai reçu le SOS à 18h20 et quatre heures plus tard, ils étaient tous placés  ::

----------


## astings

Ouf pour ces braves loulous  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## lilyssie

Merci  ::  :: 

Oui le principal c'est qu'ils soient tous sauvés c'est clair et ce serait top qu'il y en ai une qui parte à Waterloo  ::

----------


## Jay17

Quelle nouvelle réconfortante ! C'est du super-rapide. Tous adoptés ! J'espère découvrir Sabrina lors de ma prochaine visite chez toi.
Et si ce n'est pas elle, je sais déjà que ton grand coeur craquera tôt ou tard pour une autre ... 
Dis-nous vite ce qu'il en sera, nous sommes toutes impatieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeentes !!

----------


## Farley

six chiens de cet âge tous placés, ça fait du bien bon sang, quand on voit s'allonger la liste des abandons, et quand on voit à quel point les propriétaires se foutent du monde! Quant à cette histoire, elle s'ajoute également aux centaines d'autres du même acabit. Merci de tout coeur aux adoptants, et merci à vous Régine d'accueillir peut-être Sabrina qui sera au poil avec vous. Ils sont magnifiques, beaucoup de setters placés ces derniers temps sur Rescue :: .

----------


## cassie60

Impatience de savoir si tu vas accueillir cette louloutte
Formidable que tout le monde soit adopté

----------


## MARATHONMAN

j espère qu'en si peu de temps, ils sont bien placés et que toutes les propositions ont correctement été étusiées
Tu sauras quand Régine si une belle setter vient agrandir ta meute?????

----------


## Chinooka

Tadam... 


C'est confirmé : Sabrina vient chez moi ! Et.... elle arrive... aujourd'hui !

La dame qui s'en occupe depuis 4 ans doit me retéléphoner pour me dire l'heure, je préfère qu'on me l'amène plutôt que d'aller la chercher pour ne pas être seule pour la rencontre avec la meute !

Je ne sais pas encore laquelle c'est, ce sera la surprise du chef  ::   Si c'est la blanche dont j'ai mis la photo, elle me semble avoir l'air d'être encore bien fofolle pour son âge, va y avoir de l'ambiance   ::   Elle me fait fort penser à une de mes vieilles golden d'élevage véreux que le refuge ne voulait pas placer tellement elle était hyper-active et qui a encore vécu 7 ans /2 à la maison !

J'espère qu'ils sont tous bien placés, je suppose qu'ils ont posé un maximum de questions. Pour ma part, en plus du coup de fil au cours duquel la dame était assez enthousiaste, j'ai confirmé par mail avec des photos de la meute, ce que je leur donne comme alimentation, l'accès permanent au jardin jour et nuit, le fait que je m'absente très peu, etc.

Voilà, je vous tiens au courant !

La police est venue sonner, la voisine âgée de ma voisine âgée ne donnait plus signe de vie et impossible de toucher ses enfants donc ils sont rentrés chez elle : tout va bien, elle est partie en vacances... elle aurait pu prévenir ! Je l'ai vue fin de semaine dernière quand elle partait faire son petit tour mais plus depuis et avec la végétation qu'il y a en ce moment, il est difficile de se voir d'un jardin à l'autre ! Quand je partais à l'époque, tout le quartier était au courant... vous me connaissez, je ne suis pas bavarde du tout du tout du tout...   ::

----------


## lilyssie

::  c'est super! vivement les photos de cette mystérieuse demoiselle  ::

----------


## Mi

Un vrai bonheur !
Tu te souviens il y a quelques années, à l'époque de Norvège, je te disais que si tu continuais tu allais me battre sur le nombre de chiens !
C'est fait !
Tu es un grand coeur !

----------


## Chinooka

Mi, tu t'y connaissais aussi en grande meute !

Quand j'ai adopté mon Bambou au refuge où j'étais bénévole dans les années 90, j'avais 4 chiens. Les bénévoles, voyant que j'avais le coeur fort serré devant ce grand Lab terrorisé dans sa cage, me disaient tous "allez Régine, un de plus un de moins..." et je répondais "non mais vous êtes fous ??? CINQ chiens ???  ::   ::   ::  "...  ::   Je précise que Bambou avait été abandonné par sa famille six jours avant pour cause d'allergie soudaine des gosses..... une semaine après son arrivée à la maison, il faisait une magnifique crise d'épilepsie  ::  

Qui a dit que je n'aimais pas les setters...  ::  



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolée, à l'époque c'était mes débuts en numérisation et je ne savais pas que je pouvais ne scanner que la photo, d'où le grand blanc  ::

----------


## astings

::

----------


## Chinooka

Finalement elle arrive demain avec une dame d'une asso (je ne sais pas laquelle), la personne qui s'occupe de leur placement ne pourra pas venir mais elle viendra plus tard avec sa collègue qui habite la fameuse maison qu'on veut fermer. Du fait qu'il n'y a pas eu le temps de faire de pré-visites, elles iront voir chaque chien au mois d'août et s'il n'est pas bien (attaché à une chaîne ou le genre qui ne plaît pas du tout aux z'amoureux des animaux), elles le reprendront... je n'ai pas trop de crainte pour Sabrina  ::   Je lui ai également dit qu'elles pouvaient venir voir la belle quand elles le voulaient !

Le plus dégueu de tout, c'est qu'ils profitaient de l'absence de la collègue qui s'en occupe dans ladite maison pour liquider la meute...........................  ::  

La belle et les autres sont en ordre de vaccins et Sabrina, c'est celle-ci.....  ::  



Je la trouve superbe et très souriante  ::   :Pom pom girl:

----------


## cassie60

ben voilà une de plus  vite des nouvelles et des photos de la meute 
Merci à toi Régine ,

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu sais quel âge???J'adore aussi le setter anglais  :: 
bon cela me rassure qu'ils fassent des post visite car on ne sait jamais
a demain pour l'arrivée de la miss

----------


## Daysie433

quelle est jolie la miss  ::

----------


## poppo

Elle a l'air de sourire la miss  ::  

Disons tu étais super mignonne BB Régine et ta copine setter... :: 

Je sens que demain il va y avoir plein de jolies gif sur ton post.... ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens de téléphoner à Breton pour lui annoncer la nouvelle : elle était pliée en deux !!! Elle m'a dit que ce matin Guen a fêté ça avant l'heure à sa façon  ::  , le bougre  ::  Elle viendra ce soir, elle vous racontera !!!

La belle a 12 ou 13 ans (comme tous les autres), la personne qui les place devait encore remplir les nouveaux carnets de vaccination donc elle n'a pas pu me dire exactement.

Cet après-midi, je vais faire quelques courses, histoire d'augmenter mon stock de gamelles maison pour ne pas devoir les laisser seuls pendant plusieurs jours. Attention les clients du supermarché, j'arriiiiiiiiiiive, il ne restera plus rien après mon passage   ::

----------


## astings

Sabrina est très jolie et je détecte dans son regard quelque chose qui dit :  "je suis une coquine "  ::

----------


## Farley

Très belles photos de l'enfance, j'ai eu aussi un setter irlandais petite, un amour, et en dehors de ses fugues (il faisait de la varap sur le portail déjà immense) je ne lui connaissais aucun défaut, ce sont des chiens très doux avec les enfants, mais tous les chiens de chasse sont merveilleux  :: . Sabrina est superbe, un prénom qui lui va bien, et une bonne étoile, car son nouveau foyer est un havre, de paix peut-être pas  :: , mais de joie et de tendresse, ça c'est sûr.

----------


## poppo

Tu as fais une envieuse Régine, si Breton elle pouvait elle aura agrandit sa meute depuis longtemps.....mais elle n'est pas seule ....tout comme moi....GRRRRRRRRR!!

J'espère que tu trouveras plein de promotions chiens chez Aldi  ::

----------


## Wilo

eh bien, il s'en passe des choses pendant ma courte absence et que des bonnes nouvelles, ouh ça fait du bien  :Pom pom girl: encore une louloute chez Régine qui va avoir une très dure vie  ::  la question est "le lit va t'il être assez grand pour y loger encore Régine  :: 

Pauline, c'est fichu pour les promos chez aldi  ::  Régine est déjà passée  ::

----------


## Farley



----------


## r'is27

Eh bien encore une qui va être malheureuse, Sabrina est vraiment superbe, mon grand père en avait une lorsque j'étais petite elle s'appelait Laura et était d'une grande gentillesse. Enfin plein de bonheur à Sabrina au paradis de Régine

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Que je voudrais être  petite souris pour voir l'arrivée de la belle à Waterloo !!* ::

----------


## Mi

C'est drôle on attend tous sa venue comme une naissance.

Au fait Régine, j'en ai quand même encore 5.

----------


## Chinooka

> *Que je voudrais être  petite souris pour voir l'arrivée de la belle à Waterloo !!*


Tu as tout juste le temps d'arriver avant elle  ::  

Je reviens des courses, en nage et très énervée... Je me suis pris un trottoir en beauté en me précipitant pour prendre la seule place libre devant le magasin de l'opticien et au retour des courses, la voiture devant moi a démarré pour tourner à gauche... j'ai démarré aussi  ::   mais elle a freiné pile  ::   Nous nous sommes arrêtées après avoir tourné, j'étais toute confusionnée en sortant de ma bagnole en disant que j'étais absolument désolée : heureusement elle avait un crochet pour remorque ou pour caravane donc elle n'avait rien (moi non plus) et en plus, son parechoc n'avait plus rien à perdre  ::   Il faut que je me calme  ::  

Il faut que je fasse du ménage dans mon ordi parce qu'il rame lamentablement, je pense qu'il est trop chargé (à ce point-là, ce n'est pas permis) et si je veux vous mettre des photos demain ça ne va pas aller...  ::  

Avec tout ça, je dois cuire du poisson pour les gamelles de ce soir, la meute va rouspéter si on est en retard sur l'horaire  ::

----------


## breton67

bon sang Régine qu elle est belle  :: 
popo tu as raison je suis tellement contente mais comme je voudrais ouvrir une fois encore ma porte a un loulou je suis vraiment triste mais rien a faire mon homme est sourd comme un pot , je continue d ésperer ,mais en attendant je participe a ce nouveau grand bonheur qui t attends  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je t'avais dit qu'elle était  ::  et  ::  ! Maman est au courant... elle a juste dit que ce n'était pas raisonnable et du chagrin en perspective vu son âge... je trouve qu'elle a l'air d'être en forme sur la photo !

----------


## lili2000

Sabrina est très belle, c'est que c'est difficile de résister aux regards des setters  :: 
On attend avec impatience les photos de son arrivée.

----------


## astings

C'est le grand jour, la belle coquine arrive.  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

[... la seule place libre devant le magasin de l'opticien et ...]....      _ça ce n'est pas un hasard ... avec le vent mauvais qui souffle sur ta vue REGINE en ce moment....        Sacrifice et amour.... déjà pour la jolie et douce SABRINA.... _

----------


## cassie60

Nous avons eu un gros orage hier soir vers 23 heures, vent et grêlons(taille de balle de Ping- Pong) cela a durait environ 15mn le ciel  était éclairé comme en plein jour  j ai eu très peur je ne vous parle pas de TEO qui était en transe mon pauvre loulou
 Pas de dégât petite infiltration d'eau dans mon entrée je vais changer le joint qui est devenu poreux ,les géraniums et autres plus aucune fleur  village à coté  St Sauveur, toitures tuiles arrachées etc. l apocalypse
j espère que vous n avez pas subi de dégât dans vos régions

le grand jour Régine tu dois trépigner d impatience de voir la belle Sabrina 

 ::

----------


## Jay17

Ouh là ! ouh là ! je m'absente un seul jour et voilà que la miss est déjà chez toi (ou presque ?)
Je m'en réjouis pour elle et pour toi, espérons que la meute lui fasse un accueil digne !
Comme tout le monde, j'attends tout plein de photos - peut-être pas au jardin vu les orages ... en souhaitant qu'elle n'en ait pas peur, ce serait manque de pot pour son arrivée.

----------


## tyzon

alors ????? je trépigne !!!!

----------


## lili2000

Chez nous, gros orage et beaucoup de vent mais pas de grêlons  :: .

A quelle heure arrive Sabrina ?  ::

----------


## poppo

Cassie , on a eu le même mais vers 05H30 ( ça se tient de chez toi 60 vers chez moi 95), on a eu très très peur, des dégâts dans le jardin: ce matin plus une seule fleur  et mon petit olivier a plusieurs branches de cassé  :: ....

Alors Régine, elle est là?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Petite mamy
Quel chamboulement pour ces 6 setters Ils vivaient seuls depuis 4 ans avec une voisine qui venait les nourrir, où j'ai mal compris??
Cela va la changer :: 
j espère de tout coeur qu'elle va vite se rendre compte qu'elle est tombée chez une môman formidable
On a hâte de suivre cette nouvelle histoire d'amour ::

----------


## siju

Je débarque juste 2 minutes (entre juin et septembre je me déguise en courant d'air à cause de nos vacanciers  :: ) et que vois-je ? La meute de Waterloo s'agrandit encore  ::   ::   Je suis ravie pour cette puce qui soit dit en passant est magnifique mais très égoïstement aussi pour nous .... va y avoir de la lecture !  ::   Alors pour tout le monde ... Merci Chinooka !

----------


## Chinooka

En vitesse parce que j'ai encore pas mal de trucs à faire : vaisselle, cuire les courgettes et du poisson pour les gamelles de ce soir, passer l'aspi et le balai-vapeur... quoique je me demande si c'est bien nécessaire parce qu'on a eu un très gros orage à 9h45, la porte de la véranda étant ouverte et n'ayant pas de gouttière sur le toit de la véranda il y a plein d'eau ! Ca va être gai pour les présentations, le jardin est détrempé  ::   L'orage a dû être moins fort que chez certaines parce que mes fleurs sont intactes  ::  

En principe la belle arrive vers 15 h mais c'est le souk sur le lien FB... apparemment il y en a trois qui ne seraient qu'en FA alors qu'il y a eu plein de propositions d'adoption ??? Sur une photo de Sabrina, il est indiqué qu'elle ne doit pas être séparée de Cléopâtre (la plus blanche qui avait sa photo sur le SOS)...... vais-je hériter de deux belles anglaises ???  ::   Je vais aller aux nouvelles quand même  ::  

De toute évidence, il s'agit d'un ancien élevage qui gardait ses vieux chiens et la famille veut se débarrasser du "lot"... Il y a une page avec leurs pedigrees : Sabrina est née le 1/12/2002 donc elle est un peu plus jeune que je ne le pensais.

Farley, tu m'as fait une frayeur : je n'avais pas pensé aux fugues...... j'espère qu'à son âge, elle ne va pas se mettre l'idée en tête d'aller folâtrer chez les voisins...  ::  

Je vous tiens au courant, maintenant : au boulot !!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> cuire les courgettes et du poisson


 :: 
C'est mon menu de ce midi je viens d'éplucher mes courgettes
Ah la gamelle en Belqique n'est pas mauvaise
C'est normal que tu en aies deux qui arrivent Si ils ont lu ton post ils ont vu que tu achetais toujours en double, voir en triple alors


A ce soir pour les news et bon courage pour mettre en ordre ta maison ::  pour que ta ou tes Princesse(s) soient accueillies de la plus belle des façons

----------


## Chinooka

Marathonman, on parle toujours de la gastronomie française mais il y a la gastronomie belge aussi  ::

----------


## Farley

Je ne voulais pas t'effrayer Régine, mais mon setter était un fugueur accompli, champion de la grimpe à la verticale! Quant à l'épagneul que nous avons eu des années plus tard, idem, mais avec une technique différente toute "Houdinienne", je suis là hop je suis plus là. Si les chiens de chasse sont les plus gentils des chiens que j'ai pu connaitre, certains ont ce défaut. D'autant que le second était un rescapé, abandonné sur le bord de la route, le hasard a voulu que ce soit encore un chien de chasse, dans une famille de non chasseurs. Et pourtant ils en avaient des balades! J'attends comme tout le monde avec impatience l'arrivée en fanfare de la beauté (et peut-être de sa copine) qui ignore encore les talents de cuisinière de sa nouvelle maman!

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens de téléphoner à la covoitureuse qui venait de déposer un toutou (qui n'a rien à voir avec les setters) et elle était en route pour aller chercher les setters qu'elle emmène dans les familles donc... un peu de patience surtout qu'il doit y avoir du monde sur les routes !  ::

----------


## Jay17

Pour s'occuper utilement pendant l'attente : une signature à cette pétition pour sauver ce jeune chien victime de maîtres indignes
La Fondation Brigitte Bardot tente de sauver un chien condamné à mort

----------


## cassie60

signée et partagée

----------


## poppo

Signée et partagé

----------


## Chinooka

Elle est là !!!!! La meute l'a bien accueillie ! Elle est magnifique, plus petite que je ne limaginais.  Peut-être la suite lundi ou mardi parce quil y en a encore 4 sur le  carreaux........

Pas encore fait de photo vu l'effervescence dans la maison  ::

----------


## poppo

Bon, les gifs ne veulent pas se charger .....GRRRRRR ......ce n'est que partie remise , lol! Profite!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> parce qu’il y en a encore 4 sur le  carreaux......


Donc pas tous placés comme il était dit :: 
Déjà sous le charme, tant mieux
Et il n'y en  a pas deux...........
A plus tard

----------


## tyzon

on patientera !! bienvenue jolie fifille !!

----------


## teuleu

:Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Farley



----------


## Mi

Mon petit doigt me dit qu'une "blanche" pourrait bien trouver la route vers waterloo...
Ben quoi ?
Régine a déjà le nombre de gamelles, alors...
Et pour son lit c'est comme pour les tables : on met des rallonges.
 ::

----------


## Jay17

Hip ... Hip ... Hourra !! pour Chinooka et la belle Sabrina  ::

----------


## Daysie433

félicitations à la nouvelle maman et sa nouvelle fifille  ::

----------


## astings

Bravo ,on attend la suite et peut être une autre fifille  :: 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Wilo

:Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  vite, des rallonges pour le lit de Régine, pour une ou deux fifilles  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Un mâle est adopté ! Il part demain. Je refais le point avec la petite jeune qui s'occupe du placement demain et lundi, selon moi il faut les faire partir pour lundi soir au plus tard parce que si le véto se pointe mardi à 8 h du matin... Il reste un mâle et deux femelles (dont une qui n'a plus qu'un oeil). Elle fait des affiches pour une marche sportive qui a lieu demain, elle me l'enverra et je la diffuserai par mail et sur ce post.

J'ai hérité d'une aboyeuse... dès que je quitte la pièce, elle se manifeste : non mais... j'en ai maté d'autres tout aussi coriaces   ::   Sinon elle est couchée sous mon bureau à mes pieds. Je pense qu'il faudra travailler sur l'anxiété de séparation. Par contre elle entend les enfants à côté et elle ne dit rien. Je me pose une question : ne serait-elle pas un peu têtue ?  ::   Ah ben tiens, il suffisait que je le dise : elle vient de répondre à un roquet du quartier  ::  

Elle n'a pas voulu manger sa gamelle maison... l'air de se dire "ça se mange CA ???"  ::   Mais il faut lui laisser le temps de s'installer, elle vient d'être séparée de sa meute ! Je lui donnerai des croquettes un peu plus tard mais elle n'est pas famélique, elle a quelques réserves  ::  Je n'en suis pas à mon coup d'essai en matière d'adoption de poilus  ::  

Elle est très belle mais beaucoup plus petite que je ne l'imaginais. Ils n'ont pas eu la vie facile jusqu'en 2009 : malmenés, mal nourris, en cage 20 h/24... Ensuite ils ont eu 4 ans de bonheur, la petite jeune qui s'occupe de leur placement a pris la relève il y a deux mois et il n'y a pas une semaine, elle a appris qu'ils allaient être euthanasiés le 30 juillet... Elle est très attachée à eux et est en larmes à l'idée qu'ils ne soient pas tous sauvés. J'ai essayé de la rassurer comme je pouvais : on ne les laissera pas mourir !!! Elle a placé un mâle chez ses beaux-parents : il est comme un coq en pâte, pourri-gâté   ::   Elle ne peut pas en prendre elle-même, elle est en studio.

Des nouvelles plus tard et on ne s'agite pas : je n'ai pas encore fait de photos !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

C'est bien triste la vie de certains chiens 4 ans de bonheur c'est si peu
Les humains sont parfois en dessous de tout 
Espérons pour ceux qui restent qu'une famille sera trouvée Mais donc hier, des propositions sans suite???,
Vivement les photos, mais j'attendrais gentiment l'urgence étant le placement de ces titis qui risquent gros

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a eu du rififi sur FB... donc des personnes se sont désistées  ::   Pour ma part et quoi qui se dise, quand je donne ma parole je ne la reprends pas surtout dans une telle urgence ! La petite n'étant pas dans le circuit de la PA et n'ayant pas d'asso derrière elle, je trouve qu'elle s'est déjà très bien débrouillée ! Je crois qu'à sa place, j'aurais perdu la tête !

----------


## cassie60



----------


## lili2000

J'espère que tous les chiens vont être placés.
Toujours pas de photos ?  ::

----------


## anniec

Bravo Régine.  :: 
Dfficile de ne pas craquer quand une petite bouille est en danger.

----------


## lilyssie

C'est génial pour la petite Sabrina, comme tous les autres j'ai hâte de voir des photos  :: 
J'espère que ta nuit ne va pas être trop agitée!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai pitié de vous !!!



Elle n'est pas facile à prendre parce qu'elle est en-dessous de mon bureau et quand elle dort, ELLE DORT  ::  Alors c'est très bien, c'est une couche-tôt mais j'espère que ce n'est pas une lève-tôt  ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci, elle est vraiment magnifique !  :: 

Bonne nuit (pas trop courte j'espère !)

----------


## tyzon

elle est superbe !! 
 :: 
tu savais, Régine, que le roi des belges et sa petite famille sont en vacances à l'ile d'yeu ??

----------


## Chinooka

Oui Sandrine !!! On a vu un reportage et j'ai pensé à toi !!! Tu les as vus ?

----------


## Chinooka

Ne regardez pas le sol, il est dégueu avec tout ce qui est tombé ! D'ailleurs l'orage est de retour donc il y a eu un peu d'agitation mais elle s'est très vite recouchée.

----------


## Farley

bon dieu c'qu'elle est belle!

----------


## Jay17

Super jolie ta nouvelle fifille ! Elle a eu de la chance ... et toi aussi (enfin ... on espère qu'elle ne sera pas trop aboyeuse)
On croise maintenant les doigts pour ses frères et soeurs. Certes, si un frérot pouvait rejoindre Sabrina ...  ::

----------


## lilyssie

Elle est magnifique et elle a l'air de se sentir déjà bien à l'aise chez toi!!  ::

----------


## anniec

Très belle  :: 

Merci Régine !!!

----------


## astings

Quelle bouille !!!!!!! ::

----------


## poppo

Quelle beauté!!!!!! J'ai vu sur FB que cela partait dans tous les sens  :: , il ne faudra pas que les loulous en font les frais... :: 

Bonne nuit Régine, elle va bien  dormir ta nouvelle fifille, elle doit être crevée par les émotions de cette journée  ::

----------


## manou 85

Jolie fille !!! 

Sont adorables les setters !! têtu mais pas trop.

----------


## siju

Une pure beauté cette louloute ! ♥  ♥
Je viens de voir sur FB qu'il reste 2 mâles encore en danger  :: , il y a eu des désistements.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Un regard de setter à faire fondre :: 
M...E pour les autres Je ne suis pas sur FB mais j'espère de tout coeur que la priorité va devenir le placement des setters car je crois qu'il y avait très peu de temps avant l'euthanasie
J'espère aussi que la nuit en Belgique a été bonne ::

----------


## sirev59

après le baby royal voici la baby wat                   erlootoise

----------


## cassie60

OUAH Quelle beauté 
La Maison est bonne , Régine est une super maman voilà ce que ce dit dans Sa tète Sabrina, de plus j ai des copines

 clin d'œil de nos poilus Chichi et Glouglou doivent bien rigoler 'Maman EH Bien la meute s'agrandit tu cherches l" espiègle la maison est trop calme 
 grand bravo à toi Chinooka pour ce geste magnifique
j espère que tous vont trouver un foyer

----------


## Wilo

trop belle cette louloute  ::  elle ne se doute pas encore qu'elle a gagné au loto. J'espère que ceux qui restent seront sauvés

----------


## Chinooka

:: 

La nuit a été très calme. Elle a passé la soirée en-dessous de mon bureau  ensuite jai mis sa couverture que jai reçue sur un des coussins. Elle a mis  les deux pattes avant sur le lit, je suis dit aïe aïe...  ::  ! Mais elle est allée  sur sa couverture qui a son odeur. Elle na plus bougé sauf quand les autres ont gigoté mais tout le monde sest rendormi jusque tard. Elle est encore perdue  et na pas voulu manger sa gamelle maison de hier soir (que javais mise au  frigo bien sûr, il ne faisait pas vraiment chaud mais lourd), je ne vais lui  donner que des croquettes au début. Par contre elle ne s'est pas fait prier pour son jumbone du dimanche  ::  !


 Elle se mordille beaucoup, je suis sûre quelle a des puces : je lui ai mis  une pipette hier soir. Elle aboie beaucoup quand je mabsente... hier en  téléphonant à la petite qui est avec ceux qui restent, jai entendu une meute aboyer : je pense quils sont dans  une grande propriété dans un village et quon les laissait aboyer parce que ça  ne gênait personne, il va falloir y remédier sinon je serai de nouveau tout à  fait bloquée chez moi ! Mais les autres avaient aussi des velléités d'aboiement et à force de dire non, ils n'aboient plus pour rien. Quand je dis NON, elle me regarde avec un air très très  têtu, un peu l'air de dire "cause toujours, tu m'intéresses"  ::  !!! Ses taches sur la tête font quon dirait presque quelle porte des  lunettes... ou alors cest moi qui suis encore obsédée par mes Varilux et qui vois des lunettes partout  ::  !!!  Un peu limpression quelle est un peu sourde ? ou alors elle est sourde quand  ça larrange  ::  ! Je suis devenue très vite sa référence : elle est couchée  sous mon bureau à mes pieds et quand je me lève, elle est sur mes talons. Mais  elle vient dêtre séparée de Cléo, elles étaient très proches.


 Hier soir, Titi était près delle et jai entendu un grognement : je me  suis dit que cétait Titi qui simposait. Plus tard, idem avec Capucine mais là  jai clairement vu que ce nétait pas Capucine ! Donc je me demande si elle  nest pas en chasse ??? Je ferai venir ma véto en début de semaine. Je suppose  que si elle grogne, je dois laisser faire ? cest quelle simpose et prend sa place dans la meute ?


 Elle est vraiment très amicale avec les humains, indifférente avec la meute  si elle ne colle pas la belle. Elle est vraiment petite, je nai pas encore eu  beaucoup le temps de la voir debout à côté des autres mais je ne pense pas  quelle soit plus grande que Titi, Capucine et Scarlett et je me demande même si  elle est vraiment plus grande que Luda : un petit gabarit ! Pierre est passé  devant chez moi au moment où Véronique arrivait, jétais sur le pas de ma porte,  il a donc assisté à larrivée de la belle !

C'est vrai que son arrivée ressemblait à l'arrivée du Royal Baby, mais l'attente n'a pas été aussi longue heureusement, je suis d'un naturel beaucoup plus impatient que Kate   ::  

Je ne suis pas encore allée sur FB mais un mâle partait aujourd'hui dans sa nouvelle famille, tout au sud de la Belgique. En principe il reste un mâle et deux femelles... Je vais aller aux nouvelles mais la petite covoiture le mâle donc ce ne sera que pour ce soir. J'espère que des adoptants se proposeront lors de la marche sportive parce que j'ai dit à la petite que sinon je prendrais les deux femelles en FA (  ::  ), la covoitureuse qui m'a amené Sabrina étant éventuellement d'accord de prendre un mâle, donc aucun ne serait euthanasié. Mais bon, j'aimerais éviter de gonfler ma meute... dans tous les sens du terme   ::   et si ça se fait, que ça ne dure pas trop longtemps sinon Ducon n°2 va vraiment péter un câble  ::

----------


## Wilo

quel coeur énorme, Régine, mais ça on le savait déjà  ::  incroyable comme la belle paraît jeunette  ::  
Il faudra dire à Aldi qu'ils agrandissent leurs locaux où ils n'auront bientôt plus qu'une cliente unique  :: 
Bon pour Ducon n°2, une invitation à l'apéro, un peu d'arsenic dans le verre, un trou dans la jardin, on l'enterre, de la chaux dessus pour ne pas que la meute le déterre, et le tour est joué  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Proposes à Ducon n)2 un chien qui sait :: 
Tu peux ou pas mettre le lien facebook???
et c'est vrai que tu as un  ::  gros comme çà!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Farley

Ducon peut aussi servir d'épouvantail avec de la paille dans les manches

----------


## Chinooka

Wilo  ::   Maman rigolait au téléphone quand je lui ai lu ton post, elle me dit "attention tout le monde peut lire le forum, tu vas être accusée de meurtre"  ::   Je le vois aussi très bien en épouvantail  ::  Vous me faites rire les filles !!!

Je viens d'avoir l'occasion d'examiner les tétines de la belle : elles ne ressemblent en rien à celles d'Aladine qui a aussi eu pas mal de bébés. Celles de Sabrina sont comme de très gros boutons  ::   Je vais certainement faire venir ma véto très rapidement !

Ca me gêne un peu qu'elle s'appelle Sabrina... si une petite cousine ou une copine des gamins à côté s'appelle Sabrina... Maman lui a trouvé un nom qui a les mêmes consonances : Shakira. J'aime assez, qu'en pensez-vous ? Pour le moment elle ne réagit pas beaucoup au nom de Sabrina.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le lien FB : 

https://www.facebook.com/karin.traube.9?fref=ts

----------


## Wilo

c'est joli comme nom, Shakira  ::  aïe j'espère que le véto ne trouvera rien de méchant aux mamelles

----------


## Daysie433

le lien fb ne fonctionne pas ??

----------


## Chinooka

Chez moi ça marche. Ca a d'ailleurs été rectifié il y a 3 heures : il reste un mâle (sourd apparemment ?) et deux femelles.

https://www.facebook.com/karin.traube.9?fref=ts

Mais apparemment la dame qui s'en occupe depuis 4 ans garderait deux mâles ??? il n'y en a plus qu'un en principe. Je téléphonerai à la petite après le repas de la meute parce que ce n'est pas très clair.

Il me semble que Shakira apprend assez vite : je m'absente à la cuisine pour préparer les gamelles mais je reviens dans la véranda entre chaque gamelle, elle m'attend derrière la porte mais n'aboie plus ! Enfin, je ne vais pas le dire trop fort...  ::   Je vais multiplier les absences et les allonger au fur et à mesure. La pauvrette est encore perdue et se raccroche à moi comme à une bouée de sauvetage !!! Pour ses gamelles, ce soir ce sera croquettes, avant de la voir je comptais faire d'aussi grosses gamelles que pour Satine et Aladine mais je révise mon jugement : ce sera la même gamelle que pour les fofolles ! Titi est plus grand qu'elle, je n'aurais jamais cru ça avec un setter ! Maman est aussi surprise par sa petite taille.

Elle a un poil tout soyeux et très doux mais j'avais oublié que j'avais dit "jamais de poils longs, rien que des poils ras"  ::   Je sens que je vais vite renouer avec l'ancienne coiffeuse d'Inuit  ::

----------


## Farley

Shakira comme la chanteuse? (qui elle aussi a le poil soyeux  :: )

----------


## Chinooka

C'est celle-là Shakira ? J'ai confondu avec une chanteuse qui a les cheveux noirs, j'ai son nom sur le bout de la langue ! Elle a participé au concours de danse de TF1 dans la saison précédente, elle dansait super bien et avait d'ailleurs gagné  ::

----------


## sirev59

ce n'est pas shy'm à qui tu penses ?

----------


## Daysie433

est-ce celle-ci (shy'm) sur la vidéo ??

http://www.tf1.fr/danse-avec-les-sta...e-8090975.html

----------


## Farley

Oui Shakira c'est celle de la photo avec son petit déhanché bien connu qui donne ça  chanteuse sud américaine je crois, ça fait déjà un moment qu'elle officie, une bonne dizaine d'années.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Donc voilà...les dernières infos d'il y a 5  minutes, Désiré 14 ans, Philipinette 12 ans et Carminange 12  ans.......sont les 3 chiens à sauver,en état sanitaire parfait :télé:  010 888 660) Se trouvent à Longueville 1325. Près de Chaumont  Gistoux..VITE!!!!
>  Dernier délais donné par le tuteur: le 31 juillet.


Message d'il y a 5 heures

----------


## sirev59

> est-ce celle-ci (shy'm) sur la vidéo ??
> 
> http://www.tf1.fr/danse-avec-les-sta...e-8090975.html


oui c'est bien elle sur la  vidéo !!

----------


## Daysie433

sont tous très beaux  :: 
désiré a un magnifique regard, philipinette a l'air si triste et le blanc carminange est magnifique c'est un mâle ou une femelle ??

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, c'est Shym' !

Philipinette est jouette, Carminange est une femelle qui a perdu un oeil. La covoitureuse de Shakira et moi, nous ne nous fions pas trop au rabiot d'un jour... on va essayer de les sortir pour demain soir. Si le véto se pointe mardi à 8h du matin, on ne pourra plus rien faire.

Je viens d'apprendre que la miss mange du riz ou des pâtes avec ses croquettes, je vais donc cuire du riz ce soir pour sa gamelle de demain matin. Qui a dit que j'étais l'esclave de mes chiens ???  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense que à gauche, c'est Carminange et à droite Philipinette. Le blanc c'est Désiré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Carminange a perdu son oeil après la photo. Il a été cousu. Elle avait l'oeil énorme et rougeâtre, je ne me souviens plus du nom : glaucome ? Inuit avait eu les deux yeux comme ça les deux derniers jours de sa vie.

----------


## Farley

Pauvre petite mère, elle ne perd rien de son charme j'en suis sûre. 
Merci Régine d'accepter juste une petite parenthèse, voici le lien pour le co-voiturage de Sam Sam vers Jaspée, sa nouvelle maîtresse (encore un qui est bien tombé  ::  ) pour celles qui peuvent diffuser.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...uvetage-94157/

----------


## Jay17

Oh là làààààààà ! Je sens que je vais bien vite aller te rendre une petite visite Chinooka ! Non, non, pas par curiosité pour voir ta nouvelle petite merveille, et même pas pour ceux que tu vas certainement héberger en FA. C'est seulement pour récupérer mon saladier  :: 
Quoi ?? J'ai le nez qui s'allonge pire que celui de Pinocchio ? Mais non, mais non ! mets tes bonnes lunettes ...  ::

----------


## sirev59

jay passe prendre ton saladier en aout, je compte rendre visite à chinooka et sa nouvelle troupe ::

----------


## poppo

Sirev, j'espère que nos visites vont se concorder!  :: 

Et Jay aussi bien sûr!  ::

----------


## sirev59

essayons donc de trouver une date qui conviendrait à tout le monde ::

----------


## Jay17

> jay passe prendre ton saladier en aout, je compte rendre visite à chinooka et sa nouvelle troupe


Youpee !! Je t'ai préparé une série de photos de "tes" protégées qui ont atterri chez moi. 
Je serai contente de faire la connaissance de Poppo.
Pour moi tous les jours sont bons, je vous laisse décider.

----------


## Chinooka

Pour moi, n'importe quel jour sauf le mardi  ::

----------


## poppo

Régine, du nouveau? Sur FB je lis qu'il en reste une....Carminange :: 

Je viens aux Pays Bas entre le 04 et le 16/08.....si possible pour moi ce sera vers le 08, 09 ou 12/08?? Qu'en pensez vous?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

A l'instant sur fb:

MERCI!!!! CARMINAGE EST SAUVEE, ADOPTEE CE SOIR!!! STOP 
DIFFUSION, une dame au gd coeur l'adopte malgré sa petite différence....on respire....
Merci à tous pour vos partages.....je suis HEUREUSE!!!!!
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Oui oui, ils sont tous hors de danger  ::   Toute la journée j'ai été en contact mail et téléphonique avec la covoitureuse qui m'a amené Sabrina samedi ainsi qu'avec la petite Rachel qui s'en occupait depuis mi-juin et qui doit éprouver un mélange de soulagement et de chagrin de ne plus être avec eux, mais le soulagement doit prédominer parce qu'elle a eu très peur pour eux !!! Rachel et ladite covoitureuse sont des personnes absolument formidables !!! Toutes deux savent qu'elles peuvent venir voir Sabrina quand elles le désirent !

Ma véto vient mercredi matin pour voir Shakira/Sabrina.

Ce soir la belle a mangé de la pâtée que j'avais achetée pour Chinook pour lui ouvrir l'appétit (c'est bon jusqu'en avril 2014, je vous rassure  ::  ) et elle aime l'oeuf cru et le petit suisse  ::  

La bonne nouvelle du jour : Maman s'est fait voler son portefeuille chez Aldi... elle peut faire refaire tous ses papiers sans parler des sous qui s'y trouvaient. Enfin, pour sa carte d'identité, ce n'est pas une grande perte : elle était encore à son ancienne adresse et elle était périmée depuis un moment  ::   Elle a déjà téléphoné à la police et va faire une déclaration demain.

Avec ce sauvetage, je me suis lancée sur FB où j'étais inscrite mais où je n'allais jamais... j'ai découvert que j'avais PLEIN de trucs sur mon mur, je suis douée  ::   J'avoue que je n'ai pas trop envie de me lancer plus, ça m'énerve  ::

----------


## Farley

belle et émouvante nouvelle pour la troupe de setters, ça me fait toujours mal quand celui ou celle qui reste est aussi celui ou celle qui est différent(e), éborgné(e), amputé(e), même si nous pouvions avoir au moins la certitude que si une solution n'avait pas été trouvée, la belle Carminange aurait rejoint Régine pour un moment en attendant, gâtée et aimée comme les autres. Elle est sauvée maintenant, c'est le principal. 
C'est vraiment insupportable ce vol de papiers, en faisant ses courses en plus.. bon, est-ce que par hasard, une réduction à vie chez Aldi serait possible pour ta maman?  ::

----------


## Daysie433

carminange était celle qui me plaisait le plus, aveugle aucune importance, j'ai adopté plein de petits seniors qui étaient aveugles et/ou sourds
et c'étaient des amours  :: 

suis heureuse de savoir que tous ont trouvé une nouvelle famille  ::

----------


## lili2000

Heureuse pour les loulous !
Pas de nouvelles photos de Shakira avec sa nouvelle meute ?
Contente qu'elle recommence à manger !

----------


## Jay17

Quel soulagement de les savoir tous placés !! Voilà une énième grande histoire d'amour qui commence pour toi Chinooka. 
Désolée pour ta maman. Malheureusement ça arrive plus souvent qu'on ne le pense, hélas. J'espère que cela ne l'a pas trop agitée. A' son âge, c'est très perturbant.

Côté chiens à placer, tu ne m'en voudras pas si je diffuse ici pour ces deux adorables braques si malheureux et malchanceux :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ionnels-93709/
S'ils pouvaient, eux aussi, connaître un doux foyer... Merci de diffuser.

J'attends la date du rendez-vous au sommet à Waterloo ! Chouette, chouette !

----------


## Chinooka

Pauvres petits braques...

Les filles, ne venez pas avant le 7 août : mon aide-ménagère n'est pas encore rentrée de vacances, je pense et j'espère qu'elle viendra mardi prochain... elle n'est plus venue depuis le 25 juin ! Donc j'aimerais que le grand nettoyage soit fait avant que vous ne veniez  ::  

Voici le p'tit déj' de la miss, elle adore le dentastick du matin 









Hier, elle a passé à regarder son reflet dans la porte-fenêtre en frissonnant comme si elle voyait un des setters de sa meute ! Elle était agitée au moment de dormir donc j'ai laissé une petite lampe allumée. Elle a mis les quatre pattes sur le clic-clac à côté de mon oreiller mais elle est redescendue tout de suite, je pense que la promiscuité d'Aladine ne lui plaisait pas trop  ::   Mais petit à petit, elle s'intègrera à la meute, je ne me fais pas de soucis.

Pendant que je surveillais Shakira et sa gamelle sur la terrasse, Luda/Duracell en profitait pour voler un tiers des 2 kg de poisson que j'avais cuit et égoutté hier soir  ::   Aussi ce soir, d'accord ou pas d'accord, ma petite voleuse sera au pain sec et à l'eau, je serai intraitable   ::

----------


## astings

Luda (j'ai un faible pour elle)serait-elle une voleuse à la sauvette ? Ou alors, elle voulait te faire de la place sur l'évier  ::

----------


## Farley

elle est très belle, elle à un air si doux, plus que bien tombée la petite, elle va être heureuse  ::

----------


## anniec

> elle est très belle, elle à un air si doux, plus que bien tombée la petite, elle va être heureuse


+1000  ::

----------


## poppo

Deux belles adoptions: Shakira chez Régine et bientôt Kodack chez Morvan.......que demander de plus?  :Pom pom girl:  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## cassie60

Attention à la rébellion de LUDA DURACELL; elle ne va pas apprécier le régime sec
SHAKIRA est très belle Parmi ta jolie meute Régine

----------


## tyzon

t"as oublié samsan chez jaspée  !!!  ::

----------


## poppo

> t"as oublié samsan chez jaspée  !!!



Justement je voulais le rajouter  ::  , jamais deux sans trois!  Si tous les jours cela pouvait être comme ça .... :Pom pom girl:

----------


## teuleu

> Deux belles adoptions: Shakira chez Régine et bientôt Kodack chez Morvan.......que demander de plus?


quand je relis ce que Morvan écrivait le 17 juillet  "Connaissez-vous cet horrible combat qui oppose cœur et raison ? "
et ce que Régine  lui répondait : "Oh oui je connais ce combat ! d'ailleurs je me bats au quotidien contre moi-même"   je ris bien  :Smile:  le combat n'aura pas duré longtemps lol    le coeur a gagné facilement  ::   Ah ces Belges !  :: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...36/page-4.html

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> t"as oublié samsan chez jaspée  !!!


Oh quel bonheur je n'ai pas lu çà

Il a un post???

----------


## MARATHONMAN

J'ai trouvé et je savais l'avoir lu
http://www.rescue-forum.com/attente-...ns-65-a-90625/

----------


## Daysie433

Suis allée voir sur le topic de Kodack, il est magnifique ce loulou et il sera très, très heureux chez les Belges j'en suis certaine  ::

----------


## sirev59

nous sommes en train de voir pour une date pour notre venue à Waterloo city

je vous mets deux liens de deux poilus âgés en quête d'une famille

il serait regrettable qu'ils soient retrouvés morts dans leur box au lieu d'un panier retraite dans une famille au chaud

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...46/page-2.html

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ce-21-a-15457/

----------


## Chinooka

Ma véto est passée ce matin : elle trouve Shakira belle mais toute petite !!! Je trouve qu'elle a une démarche chaloupée (qui me rappelle quelqu'un..., n'est-ce pas Teuleu  :: ) mais pas de dysplasie, sans doute le fait qu'elle a été mal nourrie durant une période de sa vie. Le coeur est bon, elle lui a nettoyé les oreilles mais me confirme que la belle est sourde, les yeux OK.

Il reste la vulve gonflée, deux mamelles gonflées aussi (elle pense plus à des kystes qu'à des tumeurs : à surveiller) et l'ensemble des mamelles comme de gros boutons... Selon ma véto, ma belle a dû faire beaucoup, beaucoup de bébés  ::   Il est possible qu'elle ait été en chasse récemment, à voir si elle n'a pas été prise... là, ce serait une kinder surprise !!! On fait le rappel de la lepto dans un mois, ma véto recontrôlera sauf si, entretemps, je vois que Shakira devient une baleine !!!

On va doublement surveiller les mamelles et je vais recontacter ma véto parce que la douce petite Carminange a dû être euthanasiée  ::   Sa nouvelle famille l'a montrée au véto : elle était en stade terminal de cancer des mamelles + poumons   Je suis vraiment très triste pour elle et sa famille parce que son bonheur tout neuf n'aura pas duré longtemps mais au moins elle est partie entourée d'amour et non de la main froide d'un véto télécommandé pour exécuter une sordide besogne...

Message de l'adoptante :

"A l attention de tous ceux qui ont aidé au sauvetage des setters de  longueville... je suis l adoptante de carminange.... je tenais a vous informer  que la visite chez le veto a révélé un cancer des mamelles stade terminal avec  des métastase dans le thorax sa capacité respiratoire n etait plus que de 10%...  j ai dc pris la décision de lui offrir une vie paisible a présent en l  euthanasiant meme si cela ne faisait que deux jours qu elle faisait partie de ma  famille elle ma rendu tres heureuse et sera a jamais graver dans mon coeur ... j  espere que la douleur s attenuera avec le temps...."

Repose en paix ma douce, de tout coeur avec ta famille  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quelle tristesse Ces pauvres chiens qui n'ont pas les soins qu'ils méritent c'est horrible pour cette adoptante au grand coeur
Sinon, Régine j'espère de tout coeur que tu n'auras pas de surprise

----------


## Farley

Pauvre bête, quel triste dénouement pour Carminange, et quel parcours de malchance sauf pour sa fin qui s'est trouvée adoucie, on se console en pensant à ça, et aux autres qui sont sauvés, et on croise tout pour que Shakira ne soit pas pleine à son âge ni n'ait aucun souci de santé, petite mère. Bon courage Régine et encore félicitations pour cette belle adoption  ::

----------


## Jay17

Comme c'est triste pour Carminange. Deux jours seulement où elle aura été considérée et aimée...
Et ça me fend tout autant le coeur de ne pas pouvoir sauver un des deux pépères griffons (j'adore ces chiens, dès qu'une petite place se libèrera dans mon arche, c'est sûrement un griffon qui viendra la rejoindre)

Shakira elle, est vraiment belle, et semble d'une grande douceur. Mais je te souhaite qu'elle ne te cache pas de surprises: tu risques une portée aussi riche qu'une fournée de petits pains !!

Quant à ma Louda chérie, tu ne vas tout de même pas lui reprocher d'avoir voulu entretenir son cerveau par une juste quantité de phosphore ...  :: 

Surtout ne t'en fais pas pour les nettoyages, nous sommes toutes plus ou moins à la même enseigne, donc le regard se pose obligatoirement à 50 cm au-dessus du sol !

----------


## Chinooka

Jay, ta chérie a déjà avalé assez de phosphore : elle a oublié d'être bête celle-ci, une vraie petite fûtée !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Teuleu s'inquiète : ce n'est pas elle qui a une démarche chaloupée mais un de ses grands copains qu'elle aime beaucoup  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## teuleu

> Teuleu s'inquiète : ce n'est pas elle qui a une démarche chaloupée mais un de ses grands copains qu'elle aime beaucoup


 mais non  ! au contraire les filles c'est un sale type qui se croit tout permis et que je ne peux pas encadrer et à qui Régine trouve une démarche ..........chaloupée

----------


## Chinooka

::

----------


## Chinooka

Il passe justement à la télé, c'est que Teuleu connaît du beau monde  ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

c'est qui??????????????????????????????????? ::

----------


## Daysie433

pensées émues pour la pauvre petite carminange qui me plaisait tant  ::  repose en paix jolie puce

----------


## teuleu

> Il passe justement à la télé, c'est que Teuleu connaît du beau monde


Dieu m'en préserve.

----------


## tyzon

c'est qui le chaloupé ???  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Véro et Jay : le 12, ça vous va ? ça arrangerait Poppo. Si d'autres veulent venir, quand y'a pour 10... y'a pour 40  ::  

Le chaloupé : D.............

----------


## sirev59

ben !!! justement nous étions sur la date du 12 :: 

j'arriverai avec deux autres topines de la pa  et ma fille

qu'en pensez vous les filles ???

----------


## Jay17

OK pour le 12. Ce sera entre filles, ou ... avec quelque "chaloupé" ????  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

le 12 me va bien aussi ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui oui, venez !!!

Le chaloupé est bien trop occupé pour s'abaisser à perdre son temps avec des quidams comme nous et puis je ne veux pas que ma maison devienne un lunapar  ::

----------


## sirev59

je confirme la date avec ou sans chaloupé

marathonman tu peux faire partie de notre équipée sauvage !!!!
es tu chaloupé ????

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je blaguais je ne peux pas venir ::

----------


## fabi37

J'ai du rater un épisode! ::

----------


## poppo

Ok pour le 12/08 les filles! Les plus qu'on sera des folles le plus qu'on rit!  ::  Chouette!!!! :Pom pom girl: 

J'en connais une qui va être jalouse.....Breton67!

----------


## Jay17

> Je blaguais je ne peux pas venir


J'ai comme l'impression que nous effrayons ces messieurs (une bande de filles ... et quelles filles ! ... y'a de quoi  ::   :: )

----------


## Chinooka

Je devrais demander à Pierre de venir mais pas sûr qu'il ose affronter la meute de filles  ::  

Qui reste loger ? que je sache combien de matelas je dois prévoir au jardin...  ::  

Ca vous va de prendre l'apéro et le dessert à la maison et d'aller manger des moules dans le resto préféré des franco-belges ? ou vous préférez un buffet froid ici ? Le soucis c'est le nombre de places à table, à partir de 14 c'est trop pour ma salle à manger à moins de jouer à chaise musicale   ::

----------


## sirev59

régine tu fais comme bon te semble
nous nous invitons déjà chez toi c'est pas mal
tu fais au plus simple

je sais.....je sais.....c'est toujours grandiose à la hauteur de ton grand coeur :: 

le but est de passer une super journée

----------


## poppo

Entièrement d'accord avec Sirev, Régine  :: 

Dommage que je ne peux rester dormir.....je me voyais déjà partager la "niche" d'Aladine  ::  

Les fameuses moules de Régine.....miam, miam.... ::  ou autre chose , suis pas difficile ( hum....) ::

----------


## Jay17

Pour moi, pas plus de moules que de viande, mais je suis certaine que ton petit resto aura quelque chose d'alternatif sur sa carte. Si tu décides pour chez toi, je préparerai quelque chose, on se mettra d'accord. J'essayerai d'être à la hauteur de mon premier exploit  ::

----------


## Jay17

Une poésie très émouvante publiée pa Loulouk http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...e-chien-94746/

----------


## Chinooka

J'avais lu la poésie sur le post de Daysie et je l'avais mise sur FB. C'est tellement vrai...

Alors le 12, ce sera le resto parce que Pierre viendra garder la meute  ::   Du fait que c'est un lundi, que Poppo arrive en fin de matinée ainsi que les autres, je n'aurai pas le temps de faire des courses le matin et la veille tout est fermé. On prendra l'apéro et le dessert chez moi. Je suis limitée pour faire les courses parce que je n'ose pas encore laisser la meute seule avec la nouvelle cheftaine qui essaie de dresser les anciens à sa façon  ::   Demain, Maman viendra les garder pour me permettre d'aller au ravitaillement.

Hier les anciens ont pu chanter en choeur "elle est des nôtres, elle fait des bêtises comme les autres  ::  " : je l'ai surprise sur la terrasse à manger la terre d'une nouvelle plante qui vient d'être mise en pot  ::  

Depuis que j'ai multiplié les aller-retours entre la cuisine et la véranda, elle n'aboie plus dès que je quitte la pièce : elle me voit passer (porte-fenêtre entre la cuisine et la véranda) et ça lui suffit mais il ne faut pas que ça dure trop longtemps !

On voit qu'elle est encore déroutée d'avoir quitté SA meute, surtout Cléopâtre dont elle était très proche. Il faudra du temps pour qu'elle s'intègre à sa nouvelle meute. Jusqu'à présent, les anciens acceptent qu'elle grogne sur eux mais j'ai peur que l'un ou l'autre ne finisse par se rebiffer donc je ne m'absente pas, sauf à proximité de la véranda.

Voilà les petites news !

----------


## lili2000

Ah ! on les attendait ces premières bêtises   :: 

j'espère que son comportement va s'adoucir avec les autres mais il n'y a pas de raisons ...

----------


## anniec

> Ah ! on les attendait ces premières bêtises


Des bétises, quelle surprise !  ::

----------


## Jay17

Serait-ce le pot avec ton saule Hakuro Nishiki ? Surtout arrose-le bien pour qu'il reprenne !
J'ai hâte de connaître ta nouvelle aide-jardinière !!

----------


## Chinooka

Tu parles du salix ? si oui, c'est bien lui la victime de la cheftaine   ::   Et oui, je l'arrose bien  ::  En fait, je me suis aperçue que j'en avais déjà un mais tout à fait différent de celui dont tu parles : l'ancien reste tout petit !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rappelle-moi de te demander le nom de la superbe plante rose que Pierre m'a donnée, j'aimerais faire tout ce qu'il faut pour la garder d'année en année !

----------


## Farley

des petites photos des plantes? Caresses à la meute et merci pour les nouvelles. A ce propos, comment se portent les autres setters adoptés?

----------


## cassie60

voilà SHAKIRA l espiègle 
j espère que la meute ne va pas réagir à la cheftaine
je suis triste, ma petite chatte HELUIM a disparu celle que le VETO avait condamner, 
le 25 juillet elle n est pas réapparu Hélium revenait tous les soirs Depuis Une ABSENCE un vide ma sauvageonne tu nous manques ma puce

----------


## Chinooka

Et alors, où est-elle partie Hélium ??? Elle est peut-être enfermée quelque part, chez des gens en vacances peut-être. Elargis bien le cercle de tes appels et parle au voisinage, ils ont peut-être entendus des miaulements.

Elle l'a fait !!! à l'aube, la cheftaine s'est installée sur mon lit pendant 10 minutes puis elle a réintégré un des coussins : elle les a tous essayés hier, passant d'un coussin à l'autre ! Elle n'était pas de bonne heure ce matin, quand j'ai lâché la meute après les gamelles, elle a aboyé sur eux  ::  

Ce midi, Maman vient les garder et je vais au ravitaillement. C'est la première fois que je quitte la cheftaine pour un long moment, j'espère que tout se passera bien !!! Je prépare le spray d'eau au cas où, c'est mon arme fatale  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Cassie ne baisse pas les bras Ma petite sauvageonne s'est enfuie eune fois une quinzaine de jours On n'a jamais cessé de l'appeler de la chercher de mettre des affiches partout
J'ai hâte de savoir comment la cheftaine(qui l'aurait cru) se comporte en ton absence

----------


## astings

Chic, les aventures vont reprendre  ::

----------


## Wilo

Cassie, j'ai eu le cas d'une de mes matounes qui avait disparu pendant trois jours et effectivement elle était enfermée chez ma voisine. C'est en allant carrément à sa porte que je l'ai entendue miauler. Peut être qu'Hélium est enfermée quelque part aux alentours  ::  les chats sont curieux par nature.

J'ai hâte aussi de savoir comment va se comporter la cheftaine  ::

----------


## Farley

> voilà SHAKIRA l espiègle 
> j espère que la meute ne va pas réagir à la cheftaine
> je suis triste, ma petite chatte HELUIM a disparu celle que le VETO avait condamner, 
> le 25 juillet elle n est pas réapparu Hélium revenait tous les soirs Depuis Une ABSENCE un vide ma sauvageonne tu nous manques ma puce


Surtout ne perds pas espoir, continue à l'appeler le soir et le matin quand tout est tranquille, voici un lien trouvé sur une autre discussion avec une méthode qui me semble pas mal du tout si ça peut aider à retrouver Helium
http://www.chats-errants.com/resourc...r-son-chat.pdf
courage Cassie, je pense bien à toi

----------


## Jay17

Cassie, je ne peux que confirmer ce que t'ont dit les autres : ton chat pourrait fort bien n'être qu'à quelques mètres de chez toi, enfermé chez un voisin, dans un garage, un abri de jardin, dans un coffre d'auto, dans une cave, un local poubelles ...
Je te parle par expérience, ma Tiaré a déjà disparu 2 fois pendant plusieurs jours, mais toujours retrouvée. Je tapisse aussi les alentours de sa photo en couleurs, et les gens sont très collaborants, plus qu'on ne l'imaginerait.

Merci aussi à Farley pour ce texte intéressant - que j'espère ne jamais devoir mettre en pratique  ::

----------


## Farley

> Cassie, je ne peux que confirmer ce que t'ont dit les autres : ton chat pourrait fort bien n'être qu'à quelques mètres de chez toi, enfermé chez un voisin, dans un garage, un abri de jardin, dans un coffre d'auto, dans une cave, un local poubelles ...
> Je te parle par expérience, ma Tiaré a déjà disparu 2 fois pendant plusieurs jours, mais toujours retrouvée. Je tapisse aussi les alentours de sa photo en couleurs, et les gens sont très collaborants, plus qu'on ne l'imaginerait.
> 
> Merci aussi à Farley pour ce texte intéressant - que j'espère ne jamais devoir mettre en pratique


oui c'est très angoissant de perdre un animal, mais souvent ils ne sont pas loin, le texte a été posté suite à une annonce d'adoption (chat abandonné à 17 ans...) où le matou laissé sans surveillance par sa fa a disparu, comme Helium, j'espère qu'on le retrouvera.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

alors Régine quand tu es revenue de courses???

et si vous pouvez aider la chienne en bannière dont l'eutha est prévue dans 3 jours,merci

----------


## Chinooka

La cheftaine a été sage pendant mon absence mais Maman m'a dit qu'elle cherchait partout  ::  !

J'ai envoyé un mail à ma véto (qui est sur répondeur parce qu'elle opère), je voudrais qu'on fasse des examens plus approfondis pour les tétines de Sabrina (je continue de l'appeler comme ça jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit à mon nom mais de toute manière, elle est sourde donc ça ne change pas grand-chose !). Je ne sais pas si elle préconisera une écho ou une radio ? mais il faut la faire stériliser rapidement pour limiter les risques parce qu'il semble y avoir des soucis de cancer dans la lignée ou alors c'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas été bien suivis à une époque ? Elle saute allègrement plusieurs gamelles d'affilée pourtant j'essaie tout ! croquettes, viande, poisson, barquettes de pâtée que j'achetais pour redonner de l'appétit à Chinook, p'tit suisse, sardine, thon... Elle mange une gamelle et puis elle se prive de deux/trois/quatre gamelles ensuite. J'espère qu'il n'y a pas un souci là-derrière.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

elle est entre bonnes mains avec toi et j'espère comme écrit précédemment que tu n'auras pas de mauvaises surprises et que la belle est en bonne santé ::

----------


## Jay17

> et si vous pouvez aider la chienne en bannière dont l'eutha est prévue dans 3 jours,merci


Je transmets volontiers, quel est son post ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-9-aout-94037/
 ::

----------


## Jay17

J'ai diffusé, pas de réactions pour l'instant. Dur dur en plein été, et pour un chien de grande taille. Mais on garde espoir!

----------


## Jay17

Des nouvelles, Cassie ?

----------


## cassie60

Coucou
 Hélium vient de  revenir a son foyer, vous êtes les premiers à participer à mon bonheur je n y croyais plus
demain veto car le pansement retire mais un puanteur
merci à vous tous 
Marie

----------


## Jay17

Je suis super contente pour toi ... et pour Hélium ! ::  ::  
Tu dormiras mieux cette nuit !

----------


## Chinooka

Waouh, enfin une bonne nouvelle Cassie !

Ici... la cheftaine s'est très légèrement radouçie il me semble... Elle a commencé à tâter le clic-clac de la véranda toute seule et puis à côté de Satine... les photos viendront mais là, il est trop tard !

Elle a trouvé le chemin vers mon lit... ben tiens : ça m'en fait cinq qui apprécient le confort !!! Titi et Luda se contentent des gros coussins mais les autres...

La cheftaine ne passe pas toute la nuit à mes côtés mais quand Aladine veut prendre sa place habituelle contre moi, la cheftaine n'est pas contente  ::  

La maman de Pierre ayant été hospitalisée, il ne pourra pas garder la meute donc c'est Maman qui s'y collera pour le temps que nous passerons au resto. La mère de Pierre... tout un poème dans le genre "malade facile"......, si vous saviez : je me suis tapé un de ces fous-rires magistral au téléphone avec Pierre hier... je lui ai dit de ne pas s'inquiéter, qu'il récupèrerait très vite sa petite maman chez lui.....  ::   La dernière fois, elle avait été hospitalisée tout près de chez moi mais elle a réussi à ce que deux toubibs s'engueulent... donc elle a voulu aller ailleurs cette fois, sans doute de peur que toutes les alarmes se mettent au rouge en la voyant arriver dans le premier hosto   ::  

A son arrivée, elle n'a pas voulu aller dans le service de gériatrie... elle a 82 ans (  ::  ) donc on l'a mise en cardio. A ce compte-là, le pauvre Pierre va devoir écumer tous les hôpitaux de la région pour les prochaines fois  ::  

Un amateur se profile pour l'ancienne maison de Maman, l'annonce a été posée cette semaine ! Mais bon, si ça ne marche pas assez celui-là, il y en aura d'autres ! J'aimerais que ce soit vendu avant l'automne mais patience !

Maman se plaît de plus en plus à Waterloo : son petit jardin fleuri, pleins de voisins sympas de tous les côtés près de chez elle (des voisins directs ayant des enfants en bas-âge donc elle se voit jouer les grands-mères par-dessus les clôtures !), les gens "tellement plus aimables à Waterloo que dans son ancien pays flamand".... ben tiens ! ça fait des années que je lui dis de venir à Waterloo !!!

Elle a terriblement maigri (pas d'appétit) et a pris un sérieux coup de vieux... elle a pris 10 ans en un an, elle qui était si bien, si jolie et si coquette...  ::    Mais son moral remonte et ça, ça me rassure un peu !

MAIS : Maman se réjouit de revoir Véro (Sirev59 qu'elle aime beaucoup), Jay et ses petits toasts... que ne ferait-on pas pour l'inviter rien que pour ses toasts qui deviennent un plat national en France (si si, n'est-ce pas Teuleu !!!) et en Belgique ! Et d'autres, dont moi, qui ont apprécié sa gentillesse ! Plus d'autres amies habituées de ces rencontres...  que demander de plus !!!

Alors... vivement lundi  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## sirev59

waterloo, les françaises arrivent !!!!

je trépigne aussi d'impatience de vous revoir et de partager cette belle journée avec jay ( d'avoir des nouvelles des adoptés du 62 )et poppo avec qui nous ferons connaissance
j'avoue avoir beaucoup d'affection pour cette "mamie des clôtures"qui par sa prestance pourrait être une vraie reine au sens noble du terme
elle aurait pu être une reine d'angleterre, de belgique ou des pays bas avec son charisme et  son élégance.
d'ailleurs, régine, le nom de ta rue en est un signe évident !!!!

j'apporterai mon outil de torture : la pince coupe-ongles pour faire une french manucure à tes poilus 


nathalie, nous aurons une pensée pour toi , attention à tes oreilles qui risquent de siffler lolllll

----------


## astings

Quelle bonne nouvelle !  Helium, c'est pas cool d'avoir fait peur à sa môman ,c'est chouette de se réveiller avec (enfin ) une bonne nouvelle.

Les filles, comme d'habitude, compte rendu et photos obligatoires. Eclatez vous bien.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Quelle bonne nouvelle !  Helium, c'est pas cool d'avoir fait peur à sa môman ,c'est chouette de se réveiller avec (enfin ) une bonne nouvelle.
> 
> Les filles, comme d'habitude, compte rendu et photos obligatoires. Eclatez vous bien.


+1

----------


## cassie60

Amusez vous bien les filles ,j ai hâte d'avoir le récit et les photos

----------


## poppo

Eh beh....je ne sais si je vais pouvoir être des vôtres....... ::  ma puce a 39,3°c encore ce soir ( depuis vendredi la nuit) et bien entendu pas de medecin le wk là ou je me trouve.....j'espérait tellement que la fièvre baisserait durablement avec les différents antipyrétiques mais cela revient tous les 4 heures....je suis en rage, j'ai tellement envie de vous rencontrer toutes mais ce soir je perds espoir....sauf miracle cette nuit..... ::  ::  :: 

Pas de possibilité de garde.....est ce que je pourrais éventuellement venir te voir plus tard dans cette semaine? Crotte et crotte et crotte...... ::  ::

----------


## astings

Mince,qu'est ce qu'elle a ta ta puce ? Bon rétablissement.

----------


## Farley

Pauline, bon rétablissement pour ta petite!

----------


## Jay17

Vraiment pas de chance, Pauline ! Come tu dis, peut-être que le miracle sera pour cette nuit ? Tous mes voeux de bon établissement pour ta puce (ta fille ?) .

----------


## cassie60

je me joins à FARLEY vite que ta puce se rétablisse au plus vite
 les Filles demain le grand jour surtout profitez bien; Bon resto

----------


## poppo

Oui Jay ,  ma fille de tout juste 9 ans.....elle a maintenant presque 40 °C.....vite que je trouve un médecin demain.
Ici ( les Pays Bas) on me dit juste d'aller à l'hôpital si autres symptômes....c'est dimanche.....bref....
Je ne crois plus au miracle, je suis sincèrement désolée de vous laisser tomber comme ça mais pas le choix, mes enfants et mes animaux seront toujours ma priorité

Bisous à toutes  ::

----------


## Jay17

Les enfants ont la fièvre qui grimpe vite, ne panique pas. Donne-lui à boire surtout, et dés demain matin tu seras fixée.
C'est dommage que tu ne puisses nous rejoindre, mais il est bien évident que ta môme passe avant tout ! 
Tiens-nous au courant. Je vous envoie tout plein de bonnes pensées.

----------


## astings

Ici, on comprend toutes que votre fille est prioritaire.On attend des nouvelles . Bon rétablissement

----------


## Farley

Comment va ta fille Pauline? Bises à toutes, amusez-vous bien

----------


## poppo

Toujours entre 39,5°C et 40°C.....le medecin n'a rien trouvé ( pour l'instant) ,probablement viral.
Merci les filles  ::

----------


## Farley

c'est vrai que la fièvre chez les jeunes enfants est toujours toujours impressionnante, bon si le médecin ne trouve rien, ça va descendre, gros bisous

----------


## Jay17

Me voici de retour d'une bien agréable journée ! L'accueil toujours charmant de Régine, sa meute au grand complet qui vous saute dessus, vous léchouille, quémande force caresses dès votre arrivée : il faut avoir le pied marin pour résister à l'assaut de 7 grands chiens aussi enthousiastes ! 

Pour moi, c'était aussi le plaisir de revoir Sirev après plus de 2 ans. C'est grâce à elle que j'ai pu adopter 2 chattes et ma petite chienne. Toujours aussi dynamique et gentille. Et par la même occasion j'ai connu 2 de ses amies (elles me pardonneront, je ne suis pas douée pour le noms, encore moins pour les pseudos !!) Et sa douce jeune fille, qui devait se sentir un peu dépaysée parmi ces dames. Et puis son adorable mini-toutou nommé Unique, avec d'irrésistibles oreilles en pales d'hélicoptère.

Passons aux photos de la meute - pas toujours facile car ça bouge dans tous les sens.
Scarlett :


Aladine :


Luda:


Titi:


Capucine:


Satine:


Je n'ai malheureusement pas de photos de la petite dernière, tout à fait charmante et bien intégrée, si l'on pense qu'elle n'est chez Chinooka que depuis 2 semaines.
Un très très grand merci encore à Chinooka pour ce bon moment qu'elle a su créer

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Poppo, c'est dommage que tu n'aies pas pu être des nôtres. C'est rassurant que le médecin n'ait rien trouvé, ça veut dire que ça va passer tout seul comme c'est venu. Fais un gros bisou à ta fifille de la part des "mémères à toutous"

----------


## teuleu

TITI

----------


## Wilo

merci pour ces nouvelles  ::  oh la belle tribu, honnêtement je n'arrive pas à choisir, tous des bouilles à bisous  ::  si je viens, j'en kidnappe une, c'est certain  :: 

ah Régine, ces belles plantes aussi, trop beau le jardin  :: , je vais t'envoyer mon grand loup  ::  je vous raconte : j'étais en train de planter amoureusement et délicatement un tout petit pin et mon grand loup à côté qui me regardait, couché à côté de moi, sage comme un ange j'arrose avec précaution mon petit arbre, je m'éloigne un petit quart d'heure, je reviens  :: mon petit pin avait valsé à plusieurs mètres, et un gros trou à la place, et mon terrassier qui me regardait, très fier de lui , "tu vois moi aussi je sais faire des trous"  ::  
je vous envie d'avoir passé une bonne journée en aussi bonne compagnie, 2 pattes et 4 pattes inclus :: 

gros bisous à Poppo   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

il ne faut jamais jardiner devant son chien ::

----------


## Chinooka

Tout d'abord, ma Pauline on a bien regretté ton absence !!! mais on recommencera avec toi et avec Teuleu aussi !!! Vanda n'a pas pu venir non plus : récemment elle a adopté un p'tit vieux de 19 ans qui était tout raplapla ce matin, elle l'a donc emmené chez le véto à 13h et n'a pu nous rejoindre même pour le dessert, il était déjà fort tard. Le petit Jojo a la toux du chenil, à son grand âge ça marque et Vanda voulait le garder sous surveillance !!!

Breton a téléphoné juste pour dire qu'elle pensait à nous  ::   Je l'entendais difficilement avec les rires en arrière-fond  ::  

Oh les filles, je suis éreintée de trop de fous-rires !!!!! Jay tu es partie trop tôt (ainsi que Catherine et Chantal) parce qu'on a encore pleuré de rire après ton départ, il faut dire que les cop's de Véro/Sirev59 sont de sacrés numéros  ::  : encore, encore, encore, on refera ça... Maman et moi, on en redemande   ::     Si vous êtes en panne de moral, invitez-les : vous serez requinquées pour un bon moment entre tout ce qu'elles peuvent raconter de drôle, imitations, la description de mes trois Ducons chefs d'escadrille en orbite, etc... et le shit dans le Nescafé tout droit sorti des réserves de guerre dans le grenier de Maman et les chaises de famille dans mon grenier, j'en pleure encore toute seule   ::    Non mais franchement, je ne suis pas prête à me remettre de cette journée, j'ai l'impression d'avoir passé un mois de vacances tellement je suis détendue   ::  

Jay nous a apporté un superbe plat de bouchées à sa façon :    Son plat a eu un succès fou et Maman restant avec la meute pendant que nous allions bâfrer au resto, elle a nettoyé le plat en question  ::   Un seul regret : dans la cohue (avec la meute à chaque arrivée), de ne pas avoir pris de photo de cette merveille !!!! Aussi bonne pour le palais que pour les yeux  ::   Merci Jay pour ton art gustatif et visuel  ::  !!! La prochaine fois, je ne prévois rien comme apéro (à part les bulles bien sûr  ::  ) parce que ce que j'avais préparé n'a eu aucun succès à côté de tes bouchées   :: 

Véro a coupé les ongles là où il le fallait, on voyait les têtes de martyres s'allonger, certains essayant d'esquiver la corvée en s'évadant prudemment au jardin  ::   Aladine y est passée, Véro s'est carrément installée dans son studio ! La cheftaine se demandant ce qu'on faisait à une de ses "ennemies de meute" est venue passer la tête par le toit du studio pour voir ça de plus près : sollicitude ou sadisme ? on ne sait pas  ::  

Aladine m'a épatée : elle a mangé toute sa gamelle avec plein de monde dans la véranda, ça c'est un fameux progrès  ::  Il y a quelques temps encore, elle refusait de manger si Maman toute seule était dans la pièce et là... On progresse même si elle est restée prostrée dans son studio ! Les filles lui ont trouvé un poil super brillant  ::  

J'ai oublié de donner le deuxième gâteau à Véro !!! J'y ai pensé en rentrant à la maison à peine la voiture était partie ! Poppo, dépêche-toi de venir pour en profiter parce que je ne me vois pas le manger toute seule parce que comme d'hab, j'avais prévu le double de ce qu'il fallait   ::  !!!

Pour couronner une magnifique journée : pendant que nous étions au resto, mon filleul qui s'occupe de la vente de l'ancienne maison de Maman lui a téléphoné : sous réserve que la demande de crédit hypothécaire des amateurs soit acceptée, la maison est en bonne voie d'être vendue  ::   On ne va pas vendre la peau de l'ours.... mais nous avons fêté ça + notre rencontre avec les filles avec des bulles  ::   ::   L'annonce vient d'être mise (la semaine dernière) et ce sont les vacances, je n'y croyais pas aussi vite !!! J'aimerais tellement que ce soit une page tournée pour Maman... elle remonte enfin la pente mais la vente de cette maison règlera beaucoup de choses pénibles définitivement en lui ouvrant la voie vers une nouvelle vie, même à son âge ! Véro l'a trouvée très changée, très amaigrie  ::  

Côté famille, ce n'est pas trop la joie : une de mes tantes du côté paternel est décédée hier d'une récidive du cancer et le mari de la soeur aînée de Maman s'éteint doucement... On se dit que c'est la vie et que l'âge (80, 90 ans) est là mais bon... On les aime, on les connaît depuis toujours : c'est un peu de notre vie qui s'en va avec eux.

Je vous laisse, Poppo tu viens n'importe quel jour dès que ta puce est rétablie ! Maman ne sera peut-être pas là pour garder la meute (enterrement) donc on se fera un petit repas à la maison  ::  

Merci mille fois à Véro, sa fille, ses copines, Jay, Catherine et Chantal de nous avoir fait passer une aussi bonne journée : on recommence très vite... Tendresse parlait de septembre !!! Tendresse, tu viens avec tes copines : plus on est de folles, plus on rit  ::  

Bisouxxxxxx  ::

----------


## Jay17

Ce n'est pas que mon apéro a eu plus de succès que le tien, Chinooka, c'est tout simplement que tu ne nous l'as pas présenté ! je me suis aperçue qu'il y avait "autre chose" au moment où tu as tout remballé !!
Je crois avoir compris que Teuleu avait un faible pour Titi, alors rien que pour elle, voici encore 2 'tites photos de son chouchou

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## cassie60

merci Jay pour les Photos Vraiment une belle meute que tu as Régine!
trés heureuse que votre journée se soit bien passée ,  le beau temps etait au rendez vous 
l

----------


## MOUNINOX

> il ne faut jamais jardiner devant son chien


_C'est absolument vrai et hélas, im man qua ble ment vécu et prouvé +++++++   _

----------


## lili2000

Pas de photos de la petite dernière ?

----------


## Jay17

> Pas de photos de la petite dernière ?


Non, désolée, je lui ai fait des gratouilles et des compliments, mais j'ai oublié de lui tirer le portrait. Le fait est qu'elle était presque toujours sur le divan, coincée derrière Sirev et son amie, même en vidéo on n'en voit qu'un tout petit bout. Sorry ...

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai des photos de la cheftaine (je dois encore les charger), elle est de plus en plus souvent sur le canapé de la véranda avec les autres ! Ce matin elle a froncé les moustaches quand mon aide-ménagère a voulu la faire descendre du clic-clac du salon pour changer les draps, nous sommes restées comme ça  ::   Non mais, voilà-t'y pas qu'elle jouerait à la cheftaine avec les humains aussi ?  ::

----------


## astings

C'est merveilleux de voir que vous vous êtes bien amusées et que vous avez fait faire beaucoup de gymnastique à vos mandibules  :: .
Tes loulous ,Régine, sont tous craquants et on a qu'une envie, c'est de leur faire des câlins . Ma petite Luda a son air de "je suis la plus sage"  ::  . 
Merci à vous toutes de nous avoir fait partager ces moments de bonheur.

----------


## Chinooka

Salle d'attente chez le dentiste... les deux premiers patients :



Une troisième s'est rajoutée :



Un quatrième arrive :



Bon, poussez-vous un peu : quand y'a de la place pour trois, y'en a pour quatre  ::

----------


## Jay17

Extra tes photos "chez le dentiste" !! Ce qu'ils sont saaaaaaaages ! ...

----------


## astings

Trop trop fort !!!! Des anges ,je vous dis , vrai de vrai, les loulous de Régine sont des anges  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

trop drôle ::

----------


## Wilo

rhooooooooooooo je fonds littéralement en voyant ces bouilles à bisous installés confortablement  ::

----------


## lili2000

Ils sont vraiment craquants  :: 

Merci pour les photos

Il va falloir remettre la "cheftaine" dans les rangs  ::

----------


## fabi37

Ccou Régine , j'adore ta meute
amitiés :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et j'adore lire tes récits! 1 de + dans ta meute quel grand coeur :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et j'adore lire tes récits! 1 de + dans ta meute quel grand coeur ::

----------


## fabi37

Ccou Régine!
Content de voir que tu vas bien et que la meute s'est agrandie! Tes récits sont toujours d'enfer et je ne manque pas de venir prendre des news! je te fais des bisous et caresses de ma part à toute ta meute! ::

----------


## vmmiss

elle avait l'air extra votre journée  ::  on rigole bien rien qu'à vous lire, j'adore la dernière photo, tous trop beaux  ::

----------


## sirev59

superbe journée comme d'hab chez régine et sa troupe! :: 
son grand cœur, sa générosité, sa simplicité etc....

ils sont tous adorables dans cette belle meute
je plains quand même le pauvre titi qui doit supporter toutes ces femelles
un autre petit male lui remonterait le moral lolllll

que dire des toasts de jay : une délicatesse , une finesse, des subtilités gustatives
on en redemande !!
je reconnais que le champagne de régine accompagnait bien ceux ci 

quand à ta maman, certes elle a un peu maigri mais elle est toujours zen, reposante dans cette cacophonie hilarante
son charisme reste intacte et ne laisse personne indifférent

c'est avec grand plaisir que nous reviendrons prendre notre revanche à watterloo, non pas une revanche militaire mais celle du RIRE

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Alors vendue la maison de ta maman???
Et aussi je trouve que les "mâles" de ta bannière seraient très bien assortis dans cette "bandes de "filles"
le pauvre Titi, il doit se sentir bien seul ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Véro pour ton très gentil message !!! Je n'étais plus venue parce que je me perfectionne doucement sur FB, je pense avoir pigé un truc important aujourd'hui...  ::   Petit à petit...

Pour la maison, on ne sait pas encore. L'amateur potentiel revient ce week-end de vacances : on continue de croiser les doigts très très fort, ce serait vraiment une excellente chose de faite !

La meute va bien et la cheftaine prend de plus en plus de place sur le lit  ::

----------


## anniec

::   Régine

----------


## Chinooka

Après Carminange qui a dû être euthanasiée deux jours après son adoption (cancer des mamelles + poumons au stade terminal), apparemment il y a un mâle de la meute de la cheftaine qui est mort cette nuit, je n'en sais pas plus pour le moment  ::   Une autre a été opérée d'un cancer (mastocytome) il y a quelques jours, elle va bien.

Je commence à avoir peur pour ma cheftaine... Vendredi matin on lui fait une écho abdominale + radio des poumons, je suis inquiète parce que d'autres de la meute étaient déjà morts de cancer avant le sauvetage et la mienne a deux mamelles fort gonflées...

Mais qu'est-ce que ces chiens ont subi avant les quatre dernières années où ils ont été enfin heureux ???

----------


## poppo

Je croise tout ce que je peux pour ta cheftaine.....bon sang, pauvres loulous... ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

c'est incroyable que beaucoup d'entre eux meurent du cancer Je comprends ton angoisse Chinooka et j 'espère très fort de bonnes choses pour la miss

----------


## Wilo

moi aussi je croise tout  ::

----------


## astings

Mais qu'est-ce que ces chiens ont subi avant les quatre dernières années où ils ont été enfin heureux ???[/QUOTE]

Je suis d'accord avec toi , ils n'ont pas dû avoir une vie bien rose   ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai eu des infos ce matin : Clovis est mort dans son sommeil, ce qui n'est guère étonnant parce que 14 ans c'est déjà un bel âge pour un setter. Le récent grand changement dans sa vie a peut-être accéléré les choses ? ce n'est pas la première fois qu'on voit sur Rescue qu'un papy ou une mamie tire sa révérence à peine adopté.

----------


## cassie60

Repose en paix Clovis
je comprends ton angoisse pour toi Chinooka je croise les doigts pour la cheftaine

voici une photo de TAIGA Pièce jointe 143959

----------


## Wilo

c'est vrai que des papys et des mamies s'en vont, à peine le bonheur retrouvé comme s'ils avaient peur qu'il leur échappe à nouveau. RIP Clovis 

Elle s'éclate Taïga avec les copains, que c'est beau à voir  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ce matin, on a fait l'écho abdominale + radio des poumons. Pas de métastases aux  poumons (mais ça peut venir, peut-être en préparation et que ça ne se voit pas encore à la radio). Reins,  rate, estomac, vessie, foie : tout est normal. MAIS : tumeurs sur deux mamelles  + un ganglion inguinal + un ganglion plus profond qu'on voit à l'écho : 4 cm au  lieu de 1 cm normalement... ce n'est pas bon du tout !!! Pour lui, c'est le signe que le  cancer a déjà commencé à s'étendre  ::  


 Possibilités : rien... ce serait de l'acharnement thérapeutique : il ne  ferait pas enlever les tumeurs mammaires/chaîne mammaire : grosse opération,  choc opératoire, toujours un risque avec une anesthésie, son âge, ce fameux gros  ganglion qu'on ne peut pas retirer parce que de gros vaisseaux passent juste à côté.  S'il n'y avait eu que le ganglion plus superficiel, son avis aurait peut-être  été différent mais pas avec l'autre de 4 cm. La stérilisation n'empêcherait pas  la progression du cancer, ça a déjà commencé...


 Il fera part de tout ça à ma véto et j'en discuterai avec elle mais je ne  suis pas optimiste et j'avoue que je m'y attendais fortement après Carminange  et le nombre de cancers qu'il y a (ou qu'il y a eu) dans cette lignée. Ce qu'il faut maintenant, c'est lui  assurer une belle et douce fin de vie sans souffrance, on lui donnera ce qu'il  faut pour la douleur et le jour venu, elle partira en douceur dans mes bras.  J'ai oublié de lui demander le temps qu'il reste à son avis, je poserai la  question à ma véto ce soir après ses consultations.


 Ce ne sont pas de bonnes nouvelles mais je ferai tout pour qu'elle soit  heureuse jusqu'au bout et je lui assurerai un bon confort de vie aussi longtemps que ce sera possible mais sans souffrance pour elle   ::

----------


## Wilo

oh, pauvre pépette  ::  ça fend le coeur après tout ce qu'elle a enduré. Merci Régine pour tout l'amour que tu lui donnes  ::

----------


## poppo

Elle est dans SA famille et elle y sera choyé comme probablement jamais elle n'a été choyé.Merci Régine, merci de tout coeur. 

On est en droit de se demander qu'est ce qu'ils ont subi pour que le cancer frappe autant dans cette lignée...

Je t'embrasse bien fort Régine
 ::

----------


## lili2000

Avez-vous pu avoir votre vétérinaire ?
il faut espérer que cela n'évolue pas trop vite.
Courage à vous deux  :: 

Pas toujours facile nos papies et mamies chiens, les 2 nôtres nous causent aussi beaucoup de soucis en ce moment  :: .

----------


## cassie60

La cheftaine est chez toi , une famille qu'elle ne pouvait trouver mieux
Courage Régine 
je me pose la même question que POPPO  Pourquoi autant de Cancer? , eux seuls savent leur histoire  ce qu'ils ont pu subir?
Marie

----------


## Farley

Courage Régine, toutes mes pensées vont vers toi et toutes celles et ceux qui sont dans la peine, notre chat adoré est en train de mourir d'un cancer, il n'y a plus rien à faire, c'est une question de jours et nous sommes effondrés, c'est très dur, on ne réalise pas bien, presque 18 ans de vie commune. Notre véto nous expliquait que les cancers se multiplient chez les chats et les chiens car leur moyenne de vie s'allonge, et que la vie domestique en présence de l'homme les soumet aux mêmes influences néfastes, nourriture, produits chimiques, environnement, absolument tout est abimé dans la vie que les hommes vivent aujourd'hui, aucune garantie que la meilleure nourriture ne soit pas pleine de saloperies qu'on ignore, y compris le sacro saint bio, sans parler des vaccins, de l'aluminium partout même dans le lait maternisé, bref, à force de profit, à force de se croire éternels, nous accélérons notre fin à tous.

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi Farley, d'ailleurs l'assistante véto me disait aussi qu'elle était frappée par le nombre de cancers chez les animaux : pollution ? malbouffe ? produits chimiques dans tout ? parce que chez les humains c'est pareil. Courage pour ton chat, 18 ans c'est une sacrée tranche de vie et une page difficile à tourner.

Lili, j'ai laissé passer l'heure pour téléphoner à ma véto ! quand je l'ai fait, elle n'était déjà plus là mais je lui ai envoyé un mail avec toutes mes questions. Je sais qu'elle ne proposera pas l'eutha trop vite tout en ne faisant pas d'acharnement, elle partage mon avis sur ces questions ! Depuis que j'ai découvert FB, je ne viens presque plus sur Rescue mais c'est passager parce que c'est tout neuf ! Que se passe-t-il avec tes loulous ?

Breton m'a téléphoné pour savoir ce que les examens avaient donné... Guen conserve sa réputation de voleur intacte, il a encore des exploits à son actif et elle doit mettre sa poubelle dans la salle de bain, hors de portée du salopiot  ::   Apparemment elle passe son temps à reboucher les trous que la troupe fait alors que son mari les avait déjà rebouchés... ils passent leur temps agréablement, les vraies vacances comme on en rêve   ::

----------


## lili2000

> Que se passe-t-il avec tes loulous ?


Oscar (adopté en décembre) a eu des vomissements le WE dernier, depuis, plus de vomissements mais il ne veut rien manger. il avait déjà perdu plus de 2 kg en quelques jours, là, je n'ai pas osé le repeser. ces paramètres hépatiques sont catastrophiques (ils étaient déjà un peu élevé en décembre). On arrive a lui donner ses médicaments avec beaucoup de mal car il parait dégouté par la nourriture (et il garde son sacré caractère même s'il fatigue). je vais aller refaire le point chez mon véto aujourd'hui. C'est n'est pas facile pour moi car je ne suis pas sur place tout le temps.
J'ai également Daisy (aveugle avec déjà de gros problèmes aux yeux) qui maintenant a du sang derrière l'oeil, bien sûr, le traitement est incompatible avec ses gouttes. On envisage une énucléation dans un +/- court terme mais a son âge, çà me fait peur ... Elle est si gentille ...

Je sais que vous êtes toutes passées par des moments comme çà. Si Oscar ne remange pas, il va falloir prendre une décision  :: .

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Que te dire Chinooka sinon que je suis en pensée avec toi Ce sauvetage était si porteur d'espoir
La seule pensée qui réconforte c'est de savoir cette puce chez toi avec des potes jouant son rôle de cheftaine, sans se soucier de son avenir
et c'est chouette de la penser heureuse et inconsciente ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Que de mauvaises nouvelles exceptée celle du bien être tout nouveau que la cheftaine connait et savoure enfin grâce à CHINOOKA.... et pour si peu de temps !!!   FARLEY totalement OK avec toi... Mais les inconscients continuent à "ne pas voir ni savoir"....                  LILI : j'ai eu une toutoune bearded-collie INOX   dont la vie s'est interrompue brutalement à 15 ans par un "méga-œsophage", genre de rigidité du larynx et œsophage (cause : la vieillesse ...) qui empêche absolument toute alimentation ni même d'avaler le médoc qui pourrait être à terme salvateur... mais son délai d'efficacité (qq jours) est trop long .... terribles symptômes de toux-qui-arrache et rapidement apathie...   Ce tableau est d'après le véto assez fréquent ???  Néanmoins, j'espère vivement qu'ici, pour toi, ce sera différent..._

----------


## lili2000

Merci Mouninox, je ne pense pas que ce soit çà, il ne tousse pas du tout. Il a revomit 2 fois peu de temps après avoir posté le message, je vois le véto à 14h, on fera le point. La seule chose qu'il a l'air d'aimer (en lui mettant dans la gueule) c'est le nutri plus gel. Il est très maigre mais continue de faire son petit tour dans le jardin.

2 petites photos d'hier (Oscar et un golden d'Handi-chiens en 1er, Aito, Daisy et le golden en 2ème) désolée, je n'arrive pas à la mettre droite




- - - Mise à jour - - -

PS : Chinooka, désolée de m'incruster sur ton post

----------


## tyzon

que vous dire de moi... qui ait vécu chez ma moman pendant 7 mois jour pour jour avant d'etre emporté par un cancer du foie ?? moi qui n'ai connu que le box pendant 10 ans ?? plein de courage les amies de ma Môman, n'oubliez pas que nous sommes tous là, les anciens, à veiller sur vous !! et qu'on prépare une belle tite place au chaud pour les prochains !! Que cela ne vous choque pas, nous ferons tous partis de ce paradis un jour ou l'autre... bon courage à toutes ces maitresses courageuses, et une grosse pensée émue pour Cheftaine (qui me ressemble quelque part...) 
 :: 

et une tite surprise pour chinooka et ses copines... : http://fanfan-et-ses-loulou.forumact...e-des-razmotts

----------


## lili2000

petites nouvelles suite au véto :
Les analyses sont toujours aussi mauvaises, on lui donne encore une chance avec notamment perfusion et diverses injections. Il est donc à la maison avec sa perfusion (çà aide d'être ASV), là, il dort. 
Tyson : je sais que tu accueillera Oscar comme il faut, lui aussi a connu son lot de misère mais j'espère le plus tard possible.

----------


## Daysie433

::  triste nouvelle en effet, cela fait comme ma petite Milaine la véto n'a pas voulu l'opérer mais avec une bonne surveillance et quelques soins elle a survécu presqu'un an  :: courage

----------


## Jay17

Je suis bien attristée par les nouvelles de Sabrina-la-cheftaine. Et de vos autres compagnons. Tout à fait d'accord avec ce que dit très justement Farley. J'ajouterais les ondes nocives qui nous enveloppent désormais de partout (radio, tv, gsm, internet wi-fi, etc.) et qui "informent" négativement toutes nos cellules, qu'on aie 4 ou 2 pattes. Mais comme on ne les voit pas, on ne les sent pas, personne ne semble s'en préoccuper. Et puis, qui serait disposé à renoncer à tout cela ?? Que nous en fassions les frais, ce n'est que juste. Mais nos pauvres amis à 4 pattes, eux vivraient tellement sains et heureux au naturel ! et c'est la société que nous-mêmes avons créée qui leur impose cette épée de Damoclès.

Chinooka, j'espère que ta puce pourra couler des jours paisibles le plus longtemps possible. Fais-lui une dose extra de câlins de la part de "Tatie Jay".

----------


## Farley

voilà, ma beauté de chat est mort hier, entouré d'amour. La peine est si grande, ce deuil là est terrible car un animal est toujours dans nos jambes, à vivre tous nos instants, nous pleurons comme des gosses, et le premier réveil est atroce sans lui. Courage à toutes, pensées à Oscar et à la belle Sabrina-Shakira

----------


## Chinooka

Farley... que te dire à part beaucoup de courage  ::   Les premiers jours, le vide est terrible et on les voit/entend partout.

Lili, je viens de voir sur le post de Aito qu'Oscar n'a pas mangé ? Beaucoup de courage à toi aussi  ::  

Ma véto vient jeudi pour des rappels de vaccins, on verra s'il y a lieu de déjà mettre en place un traitement palliatifs pour la cheftaine... qui se porte comme un charme pour le moment ! Je ne voudrais pas commencer le traitement trop tôt et qu'il ne fasse plus d'effet quand il sera vraiment nécessaire. Ce matin au réveil et dans l'agitation de l'approche des gamelles, elle défendait mon lit, grognait sur toute la meute qui s'approchait pour que je me lève plus vite et ne savait plus où donner de la tête, elle est trop drôle quand elle s'y met avec son air têtu   ::  

Un tout petit détail à côté de la peine de certaines d'entre nous : acte de vandalisme sur mes deux jardinières en façade  ::  Ma voisine/copine m'a envoyé un mail hier matin pour me dire qu'elles étaient toutes les deux sur le trottoir, elles ont été arrachées du mur. S'il y a bien quelque chose que je ne supporte pas c'est le vandalisme, l'incivisme. Je comptais mettre une affiche à ma fenêtre pour remercier les vandales et leur conseiller d'aller prendre des cours de civisme afin de ne plus être les parasites de la société mais Teuleu m'a déconseillé de le faire de peur qu'on ne tague ma maison... j'avais surtout pensé à ma voiture mais pas aux tags. Donc je vais m'abstenir mais je suis vraiment furax et si j'en tenais un, il passerait un très mauvais quart d'heure  ::   Autant je peux supporter les conneries de mes chiens, autant la connerie des humains connards m'insupporte  ::   Bref, je ne fleurirai plus jamais ma façade   ::

----------


## Wilo

on se demande dans quel monde on vit  ::  plus de respect de rien, plus aucune valeur morale, quelle décadence !

grosses pensées pour celles qui sont dans la peine, comme je le répète souvent, le seul immense chagrin que nous font nos poilus, c'est quand ils s'en vont. De tout coeur avec vous toutes

----------


## poppo

Farley.... ::

----------


## Farley

Merci les filles  ::

----------


## tyzon

bah... un chat ??? Farley, je lui fait un p'tit coin dans mon nuage, s'il aime ma grosse tronche, il est le bienvenu  :: 
bon courage ma douce amiE

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Oui FARLEY... courage à toi, tu as tellement raison_...  "un animal est toujours dans nos jambes, à vivre tous nos instants..." ::

----------


## Farley

Merci beaucoup, ça me touche, nous partageons tous cette peine, à la fois unique pour un animal unique, et universelle dans ses phases de douleur et d'hébétude, la perte d'un animal, c'est un deuil comme un autre. J'espère que tout va bien pour la cheftaine et les autres, bises à toutes

----------


## cassie60

Je suis Triste de lire toutes ces tristes nouvelles, perdre un compagnon est difficile d accepter, le vide laissé par lui est pénible 
je me joins à vous; qui êtes dans l angoisse LILLI 2000 ,CHINOOKA  ou dans la peine FARLEY sans oublier toutes les autres   je ne peux dire courage

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Je me joins à vous; qui êtes dans l angoisse LILLI 2000 ,CHINOOKA  ou  dans la peine FARLEY sans oublier toutes les autres   je ne peux dire  courage


+1

----------


## lili2000

Un petit mot ici pour vous tenir au courant (plusieurs le sont déjà par mon post d'Aito), Nous avons dû faire euthanasier Oscar lundi, il n'allait pas mieux et s'affaiblissait de jour en jour  ::

----------


## Farley

Courage Lili, que c'est éprouvant ce manque, cette peine, meilleures pensées pour toi et ta meute

----------


## Wilo

courage à toutes dans ces moments si difficiles, quand nos compagnons et compagnes  ::  nous quittent

----------


## Chinooka

Repose en paix petit Oscar  ::  C'est un bel âge pour un braque mais c'est toujours un déchirement quand ils nous quittent, peu importe l'âge  ::

----------


## poppo

Vole Oscar, vole retrouvez tous nos amours qui nous attendent, quelque part.....courage Lili2000

----------


## cassie60

> Vole Oscar, vole retrouvez tous nos amours qui nous attendent, quelque part.....courage Lili2000


+1

----------


## Chinooka

Ce mercredi fut une journée passionnante : on a fait la cueillette des prunes 

Il semble se passer quelque chose là-bas, allons voir ça de plus près !



Il faudrait que je me dépêche sinon ils vont tout manger  ::  



Héhé, vous ne pourriez pas en faire tomber plus !!!  :Pom pom girl: 



C'est la foule des grands jours, y'a même une copine grisette qui est venue en profiter  ::  



Miam miam !!!



Pfff, les autres sont plus rapides que moi  ::  



Bon ben, j'attends qu'on me les apporte sur un plateau  ::  



Alors ça vient ? j'ai failli attendre   ::  



Ca m'a fatiguée tout ça  ::  



Comme on dit : s'aimer, c'est regarder dans la même direction  ::  



Bonne nuit   ::   ::

----------


## tyzon

a l'hotel du "cul tourné" !!  :: 
sont magnifiques tes photos, ta cheftaine est bellllle !! mais c'est vrai qu'elle est petite a coté des autres ! gros bisous à toi ma réjine !  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

C'est vraiment une cheftaine Elle ne fait rien et fait travailler les autres!!!Quelle classe
Et ne rien faire faire çà fatigue c'est bien connu
Super cette cueillette Tu fais des confitures?des gâteaux??
En tout cas ta dernière recrue est bien relax ::

----------


## cassie60

REGINE, magnifique tes loulous, la cheftaine pose comme une altesse royale
je ne vois pas ALADINE, serait elle comme SHANGAI ?, continue t'elle a se cacher lors de présence étrangère?

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, Aladine reste toujours planquée dans son studio quand il y a de la visite ! Véro/Sirev a dû faire de la gymnastique dans le studio quand elle lui a coupé les ongles  ::   Par contre la belle avait accepté de manger sa gamelle du soir alors qu'il y avait du monde dans la véranda, ce qu'elle ne faisait pas avant : il fallait sortir pour qu'elle puisse manger tranquillement !

Elle change Aladine et prend plus d'assurance : le matin, elle joue toujours à la Bernadette Soubirou qui voit des apparitions au plafond donc elle oublie de manger sa gamelle. Les autres, qui terminent leur gamelle en trois bouchées, trépignent en attendant de pouvoir revenir dans la véranda ou aller au jardin, parce que tant qu'il fait beau la cheftaine mange sur la terrasse et prend tout son temps aussi... Donc après 10/15 minutes, je ramasse les gamelles des deux traînardes et vous ne me croirez pas mais... Aladine essaie de me choper la main !!! je ne pense pas qu'elle le fasse pour rire, en tout cas je ne prends pas le risque et j'y vais par surprise  ::  

Je ne fais pas de gâteaux, confitures ou tartes par contre Pierre et Vanda sont repartis avec de quoi en faire pour un an ! Il y en a énormément, je crois que je n'ai jamais vu ça à ce point ! Perchés sur leurs échelles, ils parlaient recettes sous l'oeil attentif de la meute   ::   Je cuisine déjà pour la meute, ça me suffit  ::   Je préfère picorer directement à l'arbre !

Tyson, comment va ta petite dernière ? Depuis que j'ai découvert FB, j'ai pris un retard fou sur Rescue... FB : l'attrait de la nouveauté !

Mais la fête n'est pas finie pour la meute : cet après-midi, mon voisin du fond viendra cueillir des prunes, j'espère qu'il n'aura pas pris l'apéro avant.....  ::  

Ma véto vient en début d'après-midi, on verra ce qu'il y a lieu de mettre en place comme traitement pour la cheftaine mais pour le moment, elle va bien et ne semble vraiment pas souffrir. Ma véto et le véto qui a fait l'écho/radio trouvent aussi qu'elle est petite pour un setter anglais mais très belle  ::   Son poil est hyper doux et les taches sur sa tête lui donnent un petit air renfrogné qui me faire rire ! Dans la meute, c'est surtout Capucine qu'elle n'aime pas et elle peut prendre l'oeil mauvais  ::

----------


## astings

je rentre de vacances et comme d'hab,je me précipite sur le poste de Chinooka pour avoir le sourire . Hélas, cette fois ,il y a une avalanche de mauvaises nouvelles. 
J'ai une pensée très forte et émue pour toutes celles qui sont dans la peine. 

Régine, ton reportage  photos est géniale et tes loulous  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Jay17

Je ne recevais plus les alertes de ce post - va t'en savoir pourquoi. Je me disais que tu devais être bien prise par FB Chinooka. 
Et voilà que je découvre les super photos de la cueillette des prunes. Sabrina donne l'impression de se teni toujous un peu à l'écart. Serait-elle résignée ? Ou est-ce sa maladie qui la fatigue ? Tu nous diras ce qu'a dit ta vétérinaire.
Désolée pour Lili qui a perdu son Oscar, encore une petite étoile en plus au firmament des tant-aimés.

----------


## lili2000

Moi non plus, je n'avais plus les alertes et il faut dire qu'en ce moment, je n'arrive plus à tout suivre.
Nous avons dû faire énucléer un de nos chiens car son oeil le faisait trop souffrir. elle est en pleine convalescence. Et pour finir, Duchesse (la shetland) a un pb au coeur assez important (3 médocs par jour alors qu'elle n'a que 5.5ans).
J'espère que c'est la fin de la série car çà commence à faire beaucoup.

Chinooka, tes photos sont très belles. Pour la gamelle, Aito aussi a un peu tendance à la protéger (même vide) mais surtout des autres chiens qui passe à coté, avec moi, il ne le fait plus.

tyson : ta maîtresse a repris un nouveau chien ? je n'ai pas vu de post, il en a un ?

----------


## Chinooka

Régulièrement, je n'ai plus d'alerte non plus et il me semble que c'est principalement pour ce post-ci   ::  

Lili, comment vont tes poilus ? Ta petite ne souffre pas trop de l'opération ?

Ici ça peut aller, la principale chose qui me tracasse, c'est le manque d'appétit de la cheftaine : elle saute régulièrement des repas pourtant je ne lui donne que du frais ! Evidemment elle préfère de loin ce que je ne peux pas lui donner trop souvent comme le coeur de boeuf cru ! A part des chiens en fin de vie, je n'ai jamais été confrontée à un chien aussi difficile... j'ai plutôt l'habitude des goinfres   ::   Je vais voir avec ma véto ce que je pourrais faire.

Non seulement je pique la place réservée à Satine...



Mais je pique aussi les oreillers de ma môman...





Ou alors je pique le fauteuil préféré de ma rivale Capucine  ::  



Bon dimanche à toutes  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Cette petite bouille "du setter" Toute la misère du monde!!!! Oui c'est aussi bien que tu poses la question à ton véto mais mon setter précédent, à 12 ans, je me souviens qu'il ne mangeait pas tant que çà
Bon dimanche à toi aussi Régine

----------


## Chinooka

Quand j'ai dit à ma véto que la cheftaine avait l'air triste, elle m'a répondu que c'était comme les cockers  ::   En plus elle a la troisième paupière bien visible, ce qui lui donne encore plus l'air d'un toutou accablé par toute la misère du monde ! Ca lui donne aussi un air renfrogné en permanence   ::  

Elle n'a de nouveau pas mangé ce matin, je ne comprends pas comment elle tient le coup  ::   Quand je vois les autres qui font du moment de la gamelle un moment de lutte pour la survie, le fait d'en avoir une qui boude la gamelle me dépasse complètement !!! Les dentasticks et les jumbones passent sans difficulté mais la nourriture... Les setters sont-ils moins goinfres que les autres chiens de chasse ? à ce point ? J'ai pourtant tout essayé !

----------


## poppo

Est ce que tu as pensé a mettre un peu de pâtée pour chats dans la gamelle de la cheftaine? En général ils adorent ça ....

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, je vais essayer ! Laquelle donnais-tu à Duc pour le faire manger ?

----------


## poppo

Je prenais la mousse de Gourmet ( 4 petites boîtes dans un paquet) , un tout petit peu mélangé au reste de son bac et hop, avalé en un
rien de temps  :: ...les autres qui respectaient toujours le bac de Duc venait fébrilement lècher le bac pourtant complètement astiqué  ::

----------


## manou 85

Elle est vraiment très jolie.
La sortie de la 3eme paupière indique un souci de santé, une grande fatigue.
Pour l'air malheureux les cockers ont la palme d'or !!
Qu'elle continue son bout de chemin sans souffrance et merci à toi de lui apporter une fin de vie digne.
Caresses à la cheftaine.

----------


## Farley

> Je prenais la mousse de Gourmet ( 4 petites boîtes dans un paquet) , un tout petit peu mélangé au reste de son bac et hop, avalé en un
> rien de temps ...les autres qui respectaient toujours le bac de Duc venait fébrilement lècher le bac pourtant complètement astiqué


Alors là Pauline, tu m'étonnes qu'ils se jetaient dessus!

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne savais pas pour la troisième paupière mais ce n'est pas étonnant avec ce qu'elle a... Je fais mes courses demain matin, j'achèterai la fameuse mousse pour chat ! J'espère vraiment qu'avec ça elle mangera parce que sauter trois repas d'affilée, ça m'inquiète. Ce matin elle a mangé mais pas ce soir  ::  

Pour celles qui ne sont pas au courant, il se prépare un vrai massacre de chiens en Roumanie, ça a déjà commencé. Il faut signer et diffuser très largement :

http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/Le_...n_Europe/?pv=1

ainsi que voter "NU" et diffuser le plus que vous pouvez :

http://referendumcaini.stirileprotv.ro/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...ucarest-97330/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...is-help-97508/

Comment peut-on faire ça ????? Ca donne vraiment envie de vomir  ::

----------


## poppo

Tout signée et diffusé.......ce pays est un pays non civilisé , gouverné par des incapables....

----------


## astings

signé et désespérée d'être si impuissante devant tant de cruauté .

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Excuse moi Régine de venir sur ton post
*LES NOUVELLES DU JOUR - PROVENANT DE CARMINA :
**C'est  un désastre ici, ce matin j'ai récupéré des chiens qui vivaient dans ma  rue et je les ai mis dans un refuge privé, je paie leurs pensions.  C'est pourquoi j'ai besoin de paddocks libres très vites, pour pouvoir  les rapatrier dans mon refuge. Je dois sauver tous les chiens que je  peux, car les attrapeurs de chiens ont commencé à capturer et tuer tous  les chiens de Bucharest. Je suis dévastée et je n'ai pas pu dormir de la  nuit."

et aussi
*Merci à tous ceux qui pourront se rejoindre aujourd hui entre midi et 14 h devant l ambassade de roumanie
5 rue de l'exposition
75007 PARIS*
pour protester contre ces massacres ignobles!

*

----------


## Chinooka

Non non vas-y ! ça m'a l'air foutu d'après ce que je viens de lire sur FB. Plusieurs pays font des manifestations devant les ambassades roumaines mais bon... On peut voter NU ici aussi (les NU sont majoritaires mais je ne sais pas si ça sert encore à grand-chose...) :

http://www.obiectivdevaslui.ro/node/12546

----------


## Wilo

pétitions signées, vote effectué.  Comment peut on faire de pareilles atrocités, et dire que nous, nous pleurons nos loulous disparus :: . Ce n'est pas possible autant de cruauté. et comme le dit Astings, on se sent impuissant devant ce massacre.

----------


## Spirale

Pour renforcer le système immunitaire et donc aider à lutter contre le cancer, on peut donner :
maïtaké/shiitaké, extraits de pépins de pamplemousse
Tu peux peut-être lui donner du nutri-plus gel, vu qu'elle ne mange pas beaucoup ::

----------


## cassie60

> signé et désespérée d'être si impuissante devant tant de cruauté .


+1

----------


## tyzon

la loi est passée... feu vert pour le massacre.... va y en avoir du monde d'un seul coup dans not' paradis... m'en vais préparer des nuages tout doux... ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Pour renforcer le système immunitaire et donc aider à lutter contre le cancer, on peut donner :
> maïtaké/shiitaké, extraits de pépins de pamplemousse
> Tu peux peut-être lui donner du nutri-plus gel, vu qu'elle ne mange pas beaucoup


Hou là, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de maïtaké/shiitaké ? Qu'est-ce que c'est et où trouve-t-on cela ? en pharmacie ? Par contre le nutriplus gel, je lui en donne déjà et ça, elle aime bien  ::  

Je mélange de la mousseline de Gourmet avec sa gamelle et elle me fait toujours ça  ::   Je pense qu'on va en arriver à lui ouvrir l'appétit autrement, les injections d'anabolisant avaient bien fonctionné avec les jumeaux. Elle joue toujours à la cheftaine, elle est trop drôle quand elle prend son air revêche avec ses oreilles en forme de couettes  ::  

Par contre, les autres ne perdent jamais le nord devant la nourriture : ça a encore été la kermess au boudin cet après-midi quand Maman est arrivée  ::   Ils se sont répandus dans le corridor et puis dans la cuisine mais j'avais oublié de fermer la porte... La moitié du poisson cru en attente de cuisson + les biscuits préparés pour les gamelles de demain matin : envolés  ::   Quant à Scarlett, elle s'est ruée dans la cage de transport où elle mange et elle a terminé sa gamelle à 15h30... toute étonnée deux heures plus tard de se retrouver devant une gamelle vide alors que les autres avaient une gamelle remplie : elle aurait bien mangé une troisième gamelle sur la journée, sans sourciller  ::  

Après une tante tout récemment, j'ai un oncle qui est décédé avant-hier... à 82 et 89 ans, c'est dans l'ordre des choses mais ça me fait peur pour Maman surtout qu'elle avait attrapé un staphylo doré en 1989 lors d'une opération (fracture tibia/péronné) et que c'est la deuxième fois qu'il ressort cette année, elle est de nouveau sous antibio à haute dose... Elle a aussi un afflux de sang sur le mollet, ça lui fait un mollet énorme mais pas de phlébite heureusement. Elle va chez le médecin demain, j'espère que les nouvelles ne seront pas trop mauvaises.

Bonne nuit à toutes  ::

----------


## cassie60

De tout cœur avec toi CHINOOKA,en espérant que ta maman va aller mieux
je suis inquiète pour CASSIE qui perd ses poils en plus de démangeaisons,
 certes elle est allergique, là je ne comprends pas,  certains endroits il n existe plus de pelage  Pas de changement de nourriture 
nous attendons les résultats des prélèvements ;de plus elle a un  problème de Thyroïde 
Pour la Roumanie ,je suis triste impuissante devant cette barbarie
contente que Taïga soit à la maison  en accueillir pour l'instant impossible

----------


## Farley

Régine je souhaite également un prompt et bon rétablissement à ta maman. Cassie plein d'ondes positives également, c'est très pénible les problèmes de peau, les allergies, souvent c'est le parcours du combattant pour en trouver la cause.

----------


## astings

Régine ,je pense bien à toi .

----------


## Spirale

> Hou là, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de maïtaké/shiitaké ? Qu'est-ce que c'est et où trouve-t-on cela ? en pharmacie ? Par contre le nutriplus gel, je lui en donne déjà et ça, elle aime bien


Ce sont des champignons d'Asie  :Smile: 
Je donne ce mélange (ce n'est pas donné, mais ça doit me faire au moins un mois) :
http://www.albertlechien.fr/gelee-ro...-1-48.z.fr.htm
Sinon, il y a des gélules chez diétinatura (mais je ne sais pas les quantités à donner), juste avec l'un ou l'autre des champignons





> Après une tante tout récemment, j'ai un oncle qui est décédé avant-hier... à 82 et 89 ans, c'est dans l'ordre des choses mais ça me fait peur pour Maman surtout qu'elle avait attrapé un staphylo doré en 1989 lors d'une opération (fracture tibia/péronné) et que c'est la deuxième fois qu'il ressort cette année, elle est de nouveau sous antibio à haute dose... Elle a aussi un afflux de sang sur le mollet, ça lui fait un mollet énorme mais pas de phlébite heureusement. Elle va chez le médecin demain, j'espère que les nouvelles ne seront pas trop mauvaises.


Bon rétablissement à elle et bon courage à toi

----------


## Spirale

> je suis inquiète pour CASSIE qui perd ses poils en plus de démangeaisons,
>  certes elle est allergique, là je ne comprends pas,  certains endroits il n existe plus de pelage  Pas de changement de nourriture 
> nous attendons les résultats des prélèvements ;de plus elle a un  problème de Thyroïde


Et cette perte de poils n'est-elle justement pas due à la thyroïde ? Elle a un traitement ?
L'une de mes chiennes est atteinte d'hypothyroïdie et elle a eu une petite perte de poils (le traitement venait seulement de commencer), ça faisait deux petites plaques rondes sans poils, toute lisses, près de sa truffe, et ça a mis plus de deux semaines avant que les poils ne se remettent à pousser
En tout cas, j'espère qu'il n'y a rien de grave derrière cette chute de poils et que le problème sera vite résolu

----------


## poppo

Courage à vous deux, ah les soucis que nous donnent nos amours.....mais ils le valent bien ::

----------


## cassie60

Cassie est traitée pour son allergie viande de buf ,tous les acariens dont alimentaire aussi pour son hypothyroïdie 
pour continuer Taïga qui était tranquille sur le canapé s'est levée brutalement pour atterrir sur le carrelage en convulsant l angoisse
prise de sang faite rien d'anormal neurologie OK 
je vais l amener demain au service de neurologie de Maison Alfort pour avoir un 2eme avis je ne connais pas le passé de ma fifille je sais elle est rentré en contact avec des chiens ayant la maladie carré en Roumanie dont Polar qui est arrivé en même temps qu'elle en FRANCE les tests avaient été réalisés pas de trace sur TAIGA au mois de juin
la stérilisation est remise suite à ce problème
Régine désolé d"encombrer le post de Norvège j ai besoin de me confier car j angoisse au maximum ce soir
je n oublie pas ta maman , ni la cheftaine a propos as tu essayer les croquettes pour chiot melangé à de la patée je faisais cela pour mon ptit loup "
bises à vous toutes

----------


## astings

Bon courage Cassie60. je comprends l'angoisse face à la maladie de nos loulous ,j'espère que ce ne sera rien de méchant.

----------


## poppo

Cassie , n'angoisse pas trop. Un premier bilan veto a été fait et est plutôt rassurant...un deuxième avis est toujours bien mais est ce que cela ne pourrait pas être une crise d'épilepsie?

----------


## Farley

Je pensais aussi à l'épilepsie Cassie, ne t'inquiète pas, je rejoins Pauline sur les résultats rassurants du premier bilan.

----------


## cassie60

Mon veto pense a une épilepsie primaire idiopathique peut être du à un stress un bruit ou  a des vers pourtant elle est vermifugée 
elle lui en a donné une dose par injection
au cas ou cela se reproduirai elle m'a donné du Cris _x
 pour l'instant elle est redevenue calme après la crise un moment d absence; aboyant après moi ,ne semblant pas reconnaitre ni moi ni le lieu puis hyper excitée recherchant le contact
 Merci de votre soutien les filles

----------


## breton67

je n ais pas eu une minute apres deux mois de vacances pour venir sur ton post Régine ,beaucoup de tristesses je m ttendais plutout a sourire 
Lili je suis tres triste pour Oscar et toi meme , tellement dur de perdre un loulou ,c est a chaque fois un petit bout de nous meme qui part avec eux 
 :: Farley je t ais dis ma peine a toi aussi ::  , quand a Cassie , mon Bambou est malade de la thyroide lui aussi et chaque année il perds ses poils , il a son petit ventre tout rose et ses taches d épagneuls se voient bien ,puis en automne les poils repoussent 
il a un poil d une douceur d angora ,mais tres fin 
Régine je te ferais la causette dans la semaine ,le sauvetage de Gamin m a bouffé quelques jours ,j ai stressé a mort 
elle est belle ta cheftaine  :: mais je vois avec un petit ,tout petit plaisir (un gros plaisir ) que les conneries semble reprendre 
chouette  cela fera du bien de rire un peu 
il y a des fois je voudrais ne plus rentrer en Alsace 
dans ma cambrousse du SUd Ouest pas internet , les infos je les ais regardées deux fois en deux mois donc privée d horreur en tout genre comme ceux des loulous de Roumanie 
la terre peut trembler je ne donne plus un radis pour l humain qu il soit de Chine ou de ce genre de pays , c est a vomir 

Cassie reprends courage , ce medicament est vraiment tres bien 
gros bisous a toutes et maintenant a tres bientot

----------


## Daysie433

courage les filles  :: 

à diffuser à vos contacts 

*Alerte aux croquettes : de la théobromine a pu causer la mort des chiens*http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/aud...13-3131109.php

----------


## Spirale

> Cassie est traitée pour son allergie viande de bœuf ,tous les acariens dont alimentaire aussi pour son hypothyroïdie 
> pour continuer Taïga qui était tranquille sur le canapé s'est levée brutalement pour atterrir sur le carrelage en convulsant l angoisse
> prise de sang faite rien d'anormal neurologie OK





> puis hyper excitée recherchant le contact


ça ressemble à la première crise qu'avait eu ma berger (l'instant d'avant elle était couchée sur le lit et celui d'après elle était par terre en train de convulser) ; elle était aussi surexcitée (il avait fallu une double dose de valium, plus une promenade pour la calmer un peu...) ; c'était une épilepsie survenue vers 11 ans et sans doute due à l'âge et sa grande nervosité
Si l'épilepsie est confirmée et que ça t'intéresse, je pourrais te donner le nom de produits de phytothérapie à donner en plus (ça avait permis de diminuer les crises et du même coup diminuer la dose de l'équivalent du crisax donné par le véto)

----------


## cassie60

Spirale cela m intéresse ,la crise d'épilepsie est confirmée Epilepsie primaire idiopathique
Taïga est âgée d'environ 1an 
CRISAX si crise je croise les doigts Pour le moment elle a retrouvé son tonus
sera revu dans les 8 jours

----------


## astings

Mon chien Astings me faisait 3 crises environ par semaine ,j'ai eu très peur car il y avait 2 solutions, soit c'était une tumeur soit c'était de l'épilepsie idiopathique ,heureusement c'était la deuxième solution . La véto lui a donné crisax en cure de 35 jours et depuis 4 ans il n'a plus fait une seule crise . J'en suis ravie.

----------


## cassie60

Merci à vous toutes de vos réponses,
Régine comment vas tu?, Ta maman?, La cheftaine ? sans oublier la meute

----------


## lili2000

Je n'ai encore pas eu de messages pour m'avertir des nouveaux messages.
La "cheftaine" est vraiment très belle. J'espère qu'elle va se mettre à manger comme il faut. Tu as essayé le A/D ou équivalent ?

Courage Cassie, j'espère que Taiga n'aura plus de crises ou en tout cas pas avant longtemps ...
Chez moi, Daisy se remet assez bien de l'opération, on lui enlève les fils lundi. Elle mange bien et continue son train-train quotidien  :: .

----------


## Chinooka

Toujours pas d'alerte...

Ma véto vient en début d'après-midi parce que je trouve que la cheftaine n'est vraiment pas en forme : elle ne mange pas (malgré tout ce que je lui propose !!!) et tremble depuis hier. On va lui faire une prise de sang. Elle va faire une cure de vitamines pour lui ouvrir l'appétit et peut-être une piqûre d'anabolisant.

On n'avait pas encore fait de prise de sang puisque l'écho montrait que tous les organes étaient sains mais la maladie a pu évoluer depuis lors, ça peut aller vite chez les toutous...

Monique, j'ai un peu délaissé Rescue, il faut que j'aille lire comment s'est passé ton déménagement !

Courage à celles qui ont des poilus pas trop en forme  ::

----------


## Chinooka

La véto l'a trouvée amaigrie, raplapla et dans la lune. Evidemment elle ne tremblait plus  ::   mais ma véto me connaît bien et me croit. Pas de fièvre, pas de douleur à la palpation. Je pense qu'elle a peut-être de l'anémie du fait qu'elle ne mange pas ? on verra ce que dit l'analyse, j'ai demandé la totale tant qu'à faire !

Ce n'est pas mon genre de donner n'importe quoi à manger à la meute mais j'ai acheté du César que je mélangerai avec la gamelle ainsi qu'un peu de Gourmet, on verra ce soir si elle mange ou pas. La véto lui a fait une piqûre d'anabolisant mais il faut deux/trois jours pour voir de l'effet quoique... elle est arrivée en trottant pendant que je nettoyais le jardin après le départ de la véto !

Demain on commence une cure de vitamines (c'est commandé) et la véto a prescrit des trucs homéopathiques pour renforcer les défenses mais on va attendre les résultats.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

La belle se fait prier pour manger On n'espère de tout coeur que ce sont des "caprices de Diva"
Tu auras quand les résultats d'analyses??

----------


## astings

Pauvre puce,heureusement qu'elle est "tombé" sur toi.Tu t'en occupes "aux petits oignons " 
Allez la puce, fait plaisir à ta môman et rétablit toi vite. 
Bises à toute la meute.

----------


## cassie60

Je suis comme toi CHINOOKA , je n'aime pas trop ce qui est Produit industriel , je ne pouvais faire manger que cela à petit loup en plus des croquettes pour chiot et nutri gel
Courage Régine, en espérant que la cheftaine retrouve une meilleure forme
chez moi , je croise les doigts TAIGA Pas de nouvelle crise, Par contre Cassie perd toujours ses poils Un spitz loup qui va devenir un chien Nu , je viens de lui acheter un manteau du à la météo, il fait froid et en plus de la pluie
 ::  à toutes

----------


## Farley

courage en espérant que les nouvelles ne soient pas trop mauvaises  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Elle n'a toujours pas voulu manger ce soir. Ma véto m'enverra les résultats par mail ou me téléphonera, demain matin elle devrait recevoir une partie.

Elle a toujours "ronflotté" mais là c'est carrément le tracteur agricole !!! Elle ne tousse pas, ma véto me l'a demandé.

J'arrête d'y penser, stresser ne fera pas passer le temps plus vite, on verra demain !

Cassie, la perte de poil est due à quoi ?


 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Encore une pétition à signer absolument :

https://www.change.org/petitions/con...he-lower-house

"La  Cour constitutionnelle roumaine débattra de PL912 - autorisant  l'euthanasie de tous TOUS les chiens errants après 14 jours s'ils ne  sont pas adoptés - le 25 septembre 2013. Ils décideront de la vie ou de  la mort de TOUS les animaux errants en Roumanie."

Alors pourquoi ces barbares ont-ils déjà commencé tous ces massacres ignobles et horribles ?????

----------


## Chinooka

Le texte en anglais de cette dernière pétition (il n'y a que 114 signatures...) :

On 10th September,  2013 the Lower House of the Romanian Parliament voted PL912 to  legitimise a 'catch and kill' policy for all homeless animals after 14  days, if not adopted. The terminology used was 'eradication'. Since this  date media frenzy has been created because of the death of a young boy  under what remains dubious circumstances. However the stray animals were  blamed...

 For further information, please visit: http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...d-by-dogs.html
 The decision to allow euthanasia of ALL homeless dogs in Romania, was  taken by the Romanian Parliament, totally ignoring that mass-killing of  healthy animals is:
 - contrary to the recommendations of the WHO (World Health Organisation); 
 - that it contradicts their own Constitutional Court's Decision  1/2012 (that euthanasia is ILLEGAL as a stray dogs management method  until all other solutions have been applied properly, uniformly and with  responsibility by local authorities); 
  - that it contradicts the WD 0026/2011 and the "framework"
 the European Council's Convention on the Protection of Pet Animals 
  - any adequate human moral principles! 
 AND, on top of all: 
 - totally ignoring that, after 20 years of killing Romania's straying dogs, this method has proven to be ineffective!
 "Interestingly", though, culling dogs can be very profitable. The  President is therefore asking the tax payer to fund an expensive,  non-evidence based, ineffective practice.
 Former senator Marius Marinescu, current President of the Federation  for the Protection of Animals and the Environment (FPAM) has challenged  the approved law allowing euthanasia of ALL stray animals after 14 days  if not adopted before the Romanian Constitutional Court and CCR will  debate PL912 on 25th of September, 2013. They will decide between life  and death of ALL homeless animals in Romania. 
*In an non-corrupted country it would be absolutely normal and  predictable that the Court will maintain its position stated in the  Decision taken in January 2012. However, we do not know how big the  political pressure over the Court really is* (!!!!) and therefore we kindly ask  you to sign our petition that sends instant emails to several members of  the CCR. 

 Thank you very much, in advance.

----------


## cassie60

Pétition signée, partagée
le drame, une pétition circule contre l abattage demandé pour les chiens errants Département AUDE et HAUTE MARNE ::  ::  :: 
Pour Cassie la perte de ses poils est du à une hyperthyroïdie en plus de son allergique atopique
caresses à ta meute sans oublier les poilus des fidèles au post de Norvège
 :: 
Ps Jeudi , les assassins font une descente à la fourrière de Paşcani pour tuer les chiens qui sont  sur place car difficile à attraper

----------


## Wilo

Signée également
Brigitte Bardot intervient auprès du président roumain et vous savez dans le forum orange les réactions des abrutis , eh bien il y en a qui trouve cela normal !!!!!!!!!!!!! trop de chiens, ce ne sont que des chiens après tout, c'est normal qu'on les massacre, et puis hein, il y a la crise, donc cette affaire est secondaire, pas la peine de s'y attarder.............. parfois je voudrais que l'on ouvre la chasse à l'homme et j'y participerai bien volontiers. J'hallucine tellement les gens manquent de coeur, c'est incroyable, aucune compassion, aucune pitié. C'est l'horreur.

Courage avec vos poilus Cassie et Chinooka, on les aime nos poilus, on prend soin d'eux et ils nous font souci quand ça ne va pas.

----------


## cassie60

CONFIRMATION:
Le massacre continu malgré de fausses rumeurs 

source  Forum MUKTZA
la fourrière désaffectée de Paşcani va servir demain de lieu d'enfermement et tuerie de tous les chiens errants de la ville, 
décision du maire (de source sûre) et ce n'est qu'un exemple !!! Les massacres continuent, partout, les gens qui ont des amis en Europe leur téléphonent des récit hallucinant !

----------


## Farley

Je trouve hallucinant que certains avancent l'argument bidon qu'il y a plus important que la maltraitance animale, comme si le fait d'arrêter de la combattre règlerait tous les autres problèmes d'un coup. On peut être concerné par toutes les douleurs et toutes les injustices, nous sommes assez nombreux il me semble pour se partager les tâches.
Courage à toutes  ::

----------


## Spirale

> Spirale cela m intéresse ,la crise d'épilepsie est confirmée Epilepsie primaire idiopathique
> Taïga est âgée d'environ 1an 
> CRISAX si crise je croise les doigts Pour le moment elle a retrouvé son tonus
> sera revu dans les 8 jours


Je donnais ça :
http://www.phyto-compagnon.com/Produ...hyto-Epilepsie
en alternance avec ça (par contre ceux-là, viennent d'Australie ; un flacon de 100ml, faisant environ 2 mois) :
http://www.herbal-treatments.com/pre...psy-mix-canine et http://www.herbal-treatments.com/pre...pisodic-canine
Je faisais des cures d'environ 1 mois 1/2 à 2 mois (au bout de ce temps-là, les crises recommençaient à être plus nombreuses, je pense que l'organisme s'habituait, d'où le fait que j'alternais l'un et l'autre)

----------


## Chinooka

La miss a un peu mangé ce matin et elle est venue dormir avec moi, elle est déjà plus alerte que hier   ::   Mais on dirait qu'elle a le nez et la gorge encombrés comme quand on a un gros rhume. Je n'ai pas encore de résultats de la prise de sang.

Regardez ce chien qui est en Roumanie, il est sublime :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-lenuta-75895/

Lenuta c'est Pascani ? Et dire qu'il y a eu tant d'efforts faits pour vider le refuge de Pascani, les monstres vont aller tout ravager là aussi ? Pauvres bénévoles roumains qui se battent au quotidien depuis si longtemps et qui voient tous leurs efforts anéantis par des primitifs barbares.

J'ai lu qu'une dame qui promenait son chien en laisse a vu les "dogcatcher" le prendre et le tuer devant elle.... C'est vraiment la haine du chien et non pas la haine des chiens errants seulement !!!!!

Je hais d'une force jamais atteinte tous ces sauvages qui sont en dehors de toute civilisation, je ne vous dis même pas tout ce que je leur souhaite, je serais censurée  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Je hais d'une force jamais atteinte tous ces sauvages qui sont en dehors  de toute civilisation, je ne vous dis même pas tout ce que je leur  souhaite, je serais censurée


Tu n'es pas seule
A vomir

----------


## Farley

Ah Régine, j'ai totalement craqué sur le pauvre Hiduc, il est d'une beauté ce chien, malheureusement impossible de le prendre pour le moment, merci pour lui d'avoir mis le lien. C'est encourageant pour la miss, j'espère que les analyses seront bonnes, on croise les doigts.

----------


## astings

Je crois qu'ici, tout le monde hait (et plus encore ) ces dégénérés . 
J'espère que ta cheftaine va retrouver sa forme . 
Hiduc est très beau effectivement. Moi j'ai craqué sur Ceylan le berger allemand de "las casa " mais rien n'y fait ,mon mari veut rester à 6 chiens . Même pour mon anniversaire ( le 11 septembre) j'ai tout tenté  :: mais il ne veut plus augmenter la meute .

----------


## Chinooka

Encore une pétition à signer, je ne l'avais pas encore vue celle-ci. Ca m'arrache les tripes de signer une pétition commençant par "cher président machin" mais c'est pour la bonne cause !

http://www.ifaw.org/united-states/ge...an-street-dogs

La cheftaine a mangé toute sa gamelle  ::  Soit elle a eu un coup de mou, soit c'est l'anabolisant qui agit déjà ! Pas encore de résultats.

----------


## cassie60

> Ah Régine, j'ai totalement craqué sur le pauvre Hiduc, il est d'une beauté ce chien, malheureusement impossible de le prendre pour le moment, merci pour lui d'avoir mis le lien. C'est encourageant pour la miss, j'espère que les analyses seront bonnes, on croise les doigts.


+1

----------


## Chinooka

Encore une pétition... je signe dans toutes les langues !!!

http://www.change.org/petitions/nach...share_petition

----------


## cassie60

Je fais de même, je signe toutes les pétitions contre ce massacre
 ::  à la cheftaine ,croisons les doigts qu'elle continue sur cette lancée

----------


## Wilo

> Je fais de même, je signe toutes les pétitions contre ce massacre
>  à la cheftaine ,croisons les doigts qu'elle continue sur cette lancée


+1 pour les pétitions

c'est donc que la cheftaine est une délicate qui ne mange pas n'importe quelle nourriture  ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai reçu les résultats par mail, je mets ce qui sort des normes, le reste est normal. Mail de ma véto :

"Voici les résultats de Sabrina, elle présente une petite anémie, j'ai demandé en  complément au labo le test de Coombs. Cette anémie peut très bien être en  rapport avec son cancer.
Traitement : laurabolin + VMP pour l'instant.
La  suite en fonction du test de Coombs. On la mettra peut-être sous cortisone."

Hémogramme
.Hémoglobine *10,8* g/dl 12,0 - 18,0
. Hématies *4,6* 106/mm3 5,3 - 8,5
.Hématocrite *30,4* % 37,0 - 55,0
. t.c.m.h. 23 pg
. c.c.m.h. 36 g/dl 32 - 36
. volume globulaire moyen 66 fl 60 - 77
. Index d'anisocytose 16 % 11 - 15
. Réticulocytes 0,5 % 0,1 - 1,5

Pour le foie le "lactate deshydrogénase" est fort élevé ? :

Fonction hépatique
. Transaminase GO (ASAT) *43* U /l 3 - 42
. Transaminase GP (ALAT) 29 U /l < 42
. g GT 2 U /l < 8
. Phosphatases alcalines 88 U /l < 200
. Lactate deshydrogénase (LDH) *1296* U /l < 225
. Bilirubine totale < 0,10 mg /dl < 1,00

Fonction rénale
. Créatinine 5,9 mg /l 5,0 - 15,0
. Urée *0,15* g/l 0,21 - 0,53

Protéines
. Protéines totales 57 g/l 60 - 80

Si vous y connaissez quelque chose, je suis preneuse ! Sinon je poserai mes questions à ma véto mais elle est assez surchargée en ce moment !

----------


## cassie60

je ne peux malheureusement t'être d'une grande aide pour les résultats
il existe effectivement une anémie a la vue de hémoglobine,j'ai fais une copie pour mon veto

un coucou pour nous remonter le moral d ma tigresse d'hélium, l'ex fugueuse qui ne bouge plus de la maison depuis son escapade avec son pote TEO comme quoi chien et chat peuvent s'entendreune autre dans le coté herbe l endroit que SHANGAI apprécie en arrière plan APACHE

----------


## cassie60

desole impossible de les mettre dans le bon sens

----------


## poppo

Une urée basse peut être en rapport avec une jeune prolongée....j'ai déjà eu sa avec mon Duc quand il ne mangeait plus après la perte de son compagnon Dumbo.....ma veto avait peur que c'était une atteinte hépatique ( apparemment cela se traduit de la même façon) ...

Les LDH +++ indiquent une malfonctionnement du foie en général....cela peut indiquer un cancer ...un de mes matous a eu un taux élevée et ma véto a pensé a ça mais les autres paramètres n'allaient pas dans ce sens....fur a mesure des semaines le taux de LDH est redevenu normal, elle n'a jamais pu me dire pourquoi...le foie est une organe qui se régénère très bien si les dommages ne sont pas très grands et prise dès le début...sauf en cas de cancer..

Appelle to véto et discute en avec elle, elle saura toujours mieux te répondre que nous....courage et calins a ta meute!
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci pour ces précisions Poppo. Ce matin, elle est restée couchée à côté de sa gamelle sans rien manger, elle n'a même pas voulu du dentastick...  ::  

Encore une pétition :

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...roumanie/10630

----------


## cassie60

j'imagine ton angoisse Régine, de voir qu'elle ne mange rien 
as tu pris contact avec ton veto
au vu des résultats mon veto est d'accord avec POPPO il y a bien un disfonctionnement du foie, en plus de l anémie

 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pétition signée

----------


## cassie60

Témoignage de ce qui se passe en ce moment à IASI :source MUTKIZA
_"La situation n’a pas change, les abrutis ne veulent pas se calmer, bien au contraire….il y a trop de violence envers les chiens encourage par les autorités, par la presse, par les responsables de la santé animale, etc. Tu ne voudrais pas être ici en ce moment, je t’assure. J’ai vu aujourd’ hui des ordures brûler des chiens, d’autres ordures attacher des chiots, les étrangler et faire pipi sur eux. C’est des choses qui vont me suivre pour toujours. Et si avant il existai quelques abrutis qui faisais ça, c’etait toujours un peu en cachette, tandis que maintenant ils le font au milieu de la route, dans toutes les routes, toutes les villes, tous les villages, etc. et la

 plupart des gens le font. Les chiens sont devenus tout d’un coup l’ennemi numéro un de la population_
Les humains sont FOUS ......

----------


## Chinooka

Un homme a été tué : en entendant un voisin battre un chien, il a voulu défendre le chien : le tueur a cassé une bouteille et a frappé le défenseur qui en est mort !!! C'est à croire que là-bas, ils délivrent le permis de tuer des humains en même temps qu'ils délivrent le permis de tuer les chiens ! C'est hallucinant le degré de civilisation de ces gens.

----------


## lili2000

Chinooka, je ne reçois toujours pas les annonces de nouveaux messages, j'ai refait la démarche, on verra.
la cheftaine a-t-elle mangée ce soir ?
Dur de les voir pas bien ...
Pour le massacre en Roumanie, c'est horrible. Je ne peux pas m’empêcher de faire le rapprochement avec les massacres faits par les nazis  ::  !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oh mince que nous fait elle cette petite setter :: 
j'espère que ce soir elle va manger
Sinon pauvre homme Avoir un coeur n'aide pas à rester en vie dans ce p... de pays

----------


## Chinooka

Non, elle n'a pas mangé. Demain je téléphone à ma véto, j'espère qu'elle aura le résultat du test de Coombs et qu'on pourra mettre un traitement en place. J'espère aussi que l'anabolisant fera de l'effet après trois jours puisqu'il faut compter deux/trois jours.

Une pétition à signer pour les chevaux en Belgique. Cette femme politique est une incompétente notoire et ça ne lui fait pas peur d'envoyer nos chevaux à l'abattoir  ::  !!!!!

https://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/L...ale-13381.html

Je suis dans une rage noire en ce moment avec toutes les maltraitances et les massacres dans divers pays  ::

----------


## breton67

+ 1 avec toi Chinooka ras le bol mais alors vraiment marre de tous ces cinglés et autres tortionnaires 
je signe 
je croise les doigts pour que ta mamie profite encore de son bonheur actuel

----------


## MOUNINOX

+ 1      Je hais d'une force jamais atteinte tous ces sauvages qui sont en dehors de toute civilisation, je ne vous dis même pas tout ce que je leur souhaite, je serais censurée  :: ************                _ encouragements à la CHEFTAINE..._ ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il faut voir sur Facebook, c'est un déferlement de la part de tous les pays contre la Roumanie, il y a des comités de soutien partout ! Et ce président de bas-étage et ses acolytes ne sont même pas gênés !!! à leur place, je me cacherais dans les égoûts avec les rats, c'est là qu'est leur place  ::  

Il y a une vidéo : trois camionnettes qui attendent les tueurs en fin de journée, mission accomplie. Il faut voir leurs têtes de dégénérés !!! Mon Dieu que je les hais.

----------


## lili2000

> à leur place, je me cacherais dans les égoûts avec les rats, c'est là qu'est leur place


Oh non, les pauvres rats ! ils n'ont pas mérité çà !  :: 
Sinon, courage pour ta louloute j'espère que çà va aller mieux ...

PS : je me suis réabonnée à la discussion et çà à l'air de marcher, je reçoit à nouveau les mails pour les nouveaux messages !

----------


## cassie60

[QUOTE=Chinooka;1936802] à leur place, je me cacherais dans les égoûts avec les rats, c'est là qu'est leur place 
d'accord avec toi CHINOOKA ce genre d'individus n'ont aucun scrupule
Pétition signée & ptg
pour les alertes je ne les reçois pas toujours
courage à toi Régine pour la cheftaine

----------


## Wilo

> + 1 avec toi Chinooka ras le bol mais alors vraiment marre de tous ces cinglés et autres tortionnaires 
> je signe 
> je croise les doigts pour que ta mamie profite encore de son bonheur actuel


+1 avec Sonja 

Je crois que les humains deviennent fous. à croire qu'ils n'ont plus une grande guerre pour se défouler alors ils torturent et tuent les animaux pour assouvir leur besoin de cruauté. Ce sont des barbares, ce sont des monstres assoiffés de sang et des lâches car les animaux ne peuvent pas se défendre. quelle tragédie, j'espère que ces bouchers le paieront au prix fort

----------


## Chinooka

Le test de Coombs est positif, il faut la mettre sous antibio pendant 10 jours et sous cortisone pendant un mois (en diminuant le dosage tous les 10 jours). Les globules rouges ne se refont plus, j'ai demandé à ma véto si c'était le cancer qui évoluait, elle m'a dit que c'est ce qu'elle craignait. On refera une prise de sang de contrôle dans un mois éventuellement. Elle me dit qu'on parle de court terme sans pouvoir préciser évidemment combien de temps. Depuis le début, elle n'est pas très optimiste à cause de ce fameux ganglion qui fait 4 fois la taille normale et qu'on ne peut pas enlever là où il est placé.

Ce n'est pas très bon tout ça... Il ne reste plus qu'à la chouchouter au maximum, ne lui donner que ce qu'elle aime dans ses gamelles, j'espère que les petits morceaux de saucisse avec les médicaments seront appréciés...

Nous, les gens que je considère comme normaux, nous nous faisons beaucoup de soucis quand ils ne vont pas bien et d'autres, les barbares, les torturent ! Je constate avec un mépris incommensurable qu'il y a un océan qui nous sépare de ces "gens-là", à croire que nous ne vivons pas sur la même planète que ces gens-là !!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je suis triste de ces nouvelles pour ta mamy setter



> Il ne reste plus qu'à la chouchouter au maximum,


  Oui et je sais que tu vas le faire avec amour
Mais comme cette situation doit être délicate Savoir que c'est du court terme :: 
Profitez l'une de l'autre le plus longtemps possible ::

----------


## Farley

Profitez autant que possible l'une de l'autre, nous savons que ça doit finir un jour, pour les hommes et les bêtes, mais tant qu'on ne nous pose pas de diagnostic, on pense que ça durera toujours, et tant mieux, c'est comme ça qu'on garde espoir.  ::

----------


## lili2000

:: 

Courage  ::

----------


## astings

Profite bien de ta "cheftaine" ,et comme elle sait que tu l'aimes, elle partira avec tout ton amour (comme elle n'a surement jamais connu).
Je pense bien à toi

----------


## Wilo

oui, Chinooka, un océan nous sépare de ces gens là. Nous, on se fait du souci pour nos poilus que l'on aime tant, comme ceux de nos amies de rescue qui sont aussi  nos poilus car on partage leur histoire du début à la fin, dans la joie comme dans la peine. La cheftaine se battra car elle est aimée. Merci pour elle  ::

----------


## cassie60

le diagnostic est tombée, j ai de la peine  la cheftaine a de la chance d'être venue dans ton foyer Régine où elle sera chouchoutée
Sommes nous des gens normaux? pour se soucier de nos poilus lorsqu" ils vont mal ,ils le méritent Tant
si cette race de barbares est considérée comme normale alors je choisis l" autre option le coté cinglée fière de l'être

----------


## poppo

D'accord avec Cassie.....Régine,  ::

----------


## breton67

je comprends ta haine Régine et bien sur celle de toutes 
le pire c est que nous sommes impuissants ,on signe encore et encore et rien ces gens là se foutent totalement de nous ,c est a devenir enragée , de penser que le sang coule pendant que nous pleurons sur le sort de tous ces petits loups 
comme déja dit plus un seul centime pour n importe quelle cata ,uniquement pour les animaux Régine cela va etre tres dur pour toi avec cette mauvaise nouvelle ,tiens bon  :: et fais lui plein de calins a ta petite mamie

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens de lui donner sa gamelle de ce soir qu'elle n'avait pas voulu manger : elle s'est d'abord précipitée sur les bouts de saucisse-attrape-nigaud avec les médicaments : ouf  ::  ! Elle est à la cuisine, je la vois d'ici : elle semble bien partie pour terminer sa gamelle !!!

En effet ! Je suis bonne pour en repréparer une pour demain matin  ::

----------


## breton67

allez Régine au boulot , un petit repas comme tu sais les concocter ,et la Cheftaine va craquer

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Pour la cheftaine, en remplacement de la saucisse... pourquoi pas aussi du steack haché bien "saignant" (beurkkk) cachant les médoc ??? n'aimerait-elle pas ça_

----------


## Chinooka

Mouninox, je passerai au steack haché quand elle sera fatiguée des saucisses, je garde le steack sous le coude parce qu'elle est exigeante et se fatigue vite d'un truc !

Ce matin elle était frétillante à la gamelle, fonçant même dans la cuisine en même temps que les autres et mettant la pagaille parmi les affamés   ::   Elle a mangé toute sa gamelle, y compris les saucisses farcies aux médicaments  :: 

Je file préparer les gamelles pour ce soir parce que cet après-midi, je vais à Bruxelles à la manif pour les chiens roumains avec Vanda et Sylvie, une de celles qui avaient participé au sauvetage des setters et qui a déjà adopté une petite roumaine, elle sera FA pour une autre prochainement  ::  

Avant ça, je vais aller acheter le César de la cheftaine : au rythme où elle le mange, il faut que j'en ai assez jusqu'à mardi ! 
Maman viendra garder la meute jusqu'à ce soir.

A tout à l'heure !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> saucisses farcies aux médicaments


 A faire breveter :: 
Toutes nos pensées pour cette après midi Emportez avec vous tout notre dégoût pour ce qui arrive en Roumanie
(quoique je viens de recevoir un mail et dans certains coins de france :: )
Merci à ton amie d'être fa

----------


## breton67

+avecMarathonman

----------


## cassie60

je viens de lire sur MUTIKZA EN Vendée une fourrière massacrait des chiens ? cette info serait sur FB
 J espère que cette nouvelle est fausse l
malheureusement des anti poilus  il y en a de partout, preuve à l appui depuis son emménagement il y a 3 ans un mec de la ville, fait tout pour que je parte avec mes poilus je résiste vu que je n ai aucun problème avec mes autres voisins, Il rage+++++ mais pas toujours facile à vivre

----------


## Daysie433

> je viens de lire sur MUTIKZA EN Vendée une fourrière massacrait des chiens ? cette info serait sur FB
>  J espère que cette nouvelle est fausse l
> malheureusement des anti poilus  il y en a de partout, preuve à l appui depuis son emménagement il y a 3 ans un mec de la ville, fait tout pour que je parte avec mes poilus je résiste vu que je n ai aucun problème avec mes autres voisins, Il rage+++++ mais pas toujours facile à vivre


oui cassie il s'agit de cette fourrière là :

Vendée : fourrière de l'horreur

j'ai signé les deux pétitions....faire circuler partout quel monstre ce type  ::

----------


## astings

Signé aussi

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Mais que font nos compagnons à quatre pattes pour que l'humain ne les respecte pas à ce point Ce type et tout ce qui tourne autour sont des
monstres Malheureusement j'ai l'impression que nous en sommes entourés  :: 
Et cela ne se passe t il qu'en Vendée???????

Chinooka j'espère que le rassemblement hier contre les massacres en Roumanie aura des répercussions

----------


## cassie60

Pétitions signées

----------


## Chinooka

Maintenant la cheftaine dévore et même des doubles gamelles  ::   Je ne la contrarie pas !!!

Je suis donc allée à la manif avec Vanda. On n'a pas fait de marche : nous sommes restés sur place mais j'étais quand même crevée le soir ! C'était très bien organisé  ::  

J'ai fait plein de photos mais vous en verrez beaucoup de semblables ici ainsi que des vidéos (j'espère que vous pouvez voir le lien ?) :

https://www.facebook.com/events/4478...2&notif_t=like

Nous sommes arrivées avec 1/2 heure de retard parce que je suis allée chercher Vanda et ses deux poilues en sens inverse de Bruxelles mais nous avons bien participé. Une dame a chanté "Amazing Grace" pour les chiens roumains, c'était très émouvant. Un échevin de Bruxelles a fait un discours, un grand bravo à lui : que je sache, c'est le seul homme politique qui s'est mouillé  ::   Tout le monde s'en fout : le Parlement européen, les politiques, les média... 

Tout s'est bien passé, pas de débordement. De temps en temps des autocars de touristes passaient (le toit étant ouvert) donc ils ont pu profiter à fond des slogans et des pancartes ! Ils nous prenaient en photo, nous faisions de même  ::  La police a demandé qu'on parte à partir de 16h45 pour libérer la Place du Luxembourg pour 17h. Un groupe est parti à l'ambassade roumaine pour déposer des bougies rouges et des pancartes. Il y en a même une qui a escaladé la porte de l'ambassade (  ::  ) pour aller percher un chien en peluche crucifié sur une croix où il était marqué "RIP".

Voici un petit aperçu :









Une vraie petite Roumaine : la petite chienne de l'organisatrice de la manif qui est roumaine aussi :












A l'ambassade :







 ::  Heureusement qu'ils n'ont pas envoyé les CRS comme à Paris (où il y avait autant de forces de l'ordre que de manifestants, mais ils ont fait la manif trop tôt)  ::

----------


## astings

Bravo à tous les participants .
Heureuse que la cheftaine se mette à manger.
papouilles à tous tes poilus

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a eu une manif à Paris devant l'ambassade tout au début du massacre mais il n'y avait que 13 personnes : elles ont réagi à chaud sans préparation. De ce que j'ai lu sur FB, ils ont envoyé deux personnes des RG et des CRS pour contrer les dangereux terroristes  :: 

A Bruxelles, la manif n'avait pas obtenu d'autorisation devant l'ambassade donc elle a été organisée dans un square devant une gare, juste à côté du Parlement européen qui était vide puisque c'était samedi.

Hier (je crois) en Roumanie il y a eu une manif : 1.000 personnes ! Elles ont vraiment du mérite parce que la majorité est hostile aux chiens !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ici les media n'ont pas parlé non plus de notre petite manif (200/300 personnes), ce n'est pas porteur et ça ne rapporte rien !!!! Et puis tout le monde s'en fout !!!

----------


## Daysie433

J'ai  adopté il y a plusieurs mois une petite chienne roumaine martyrisée pendant 3 ans qui vivait à l'attache

voici sa photo en Roumanie chez son maître (un éleveur de troupeaux)



la voici chez moi 



et petite Elfie toilettée vendredi

----------


## Chinooka

Elle l'a échappé belle et de peu ta petite Elfie... et dire qu'il y en a tant d'aussi beaux et mignons qui y sont déjà passés, beaux ou un peu moins beaux d'ailleurs, l'horreur est pareille  ::  

Elfie se plaît dans sa nouvelle maison avec jardin ? Je n'ai pas encore lu ton post, je suis tout le temps sur FB avec ces horreurs partout, y compris en France.

Une pétition à signer en urgence et à diffuser, l'ordure passe au tribunal demain :

https://www.change.org/fr/pétitions/un-homme-pend-sa-chienne-dans-son-garage-et-passe-au-tribunal

----------


## Daysie433

pétition signée, vanessa myotte (coeur sur pattes) où j'ai adopté mon bobby et mon skipy se porte partie civile

voir toute l'histoire sur ce lien :

http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titi...share_petition

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai vu, je ne savais pas que BB avait envoyé un camion là-bas !

----------


## astings

Je l'ai vue et j'ai apprécié l'intervention de Michel Drucker ainsi que celle de Rolland Magdane .Il y a beaucoup de gens qui regarde cette émission donc espérons qu'il y en a qui vont prendre conscience de toute cette horreur.

----------


## duma762000

Nouvelle Manifestation pour sauver les chiens de Roumanie organisée à *STRASBOURG*, devant le Parlement Européen, 

le* 26 Septembre à 14 h*.

----------


## Chinooka

Pour celles qui auraient raté l'appel de Michel Drucker :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9_v9...layer_embedded

----------


## cassie60

Pétition signée

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Merci pour cette vidéo
Formidable appel et j'espère qu'il aura été entendu
Il faut diffuser cette vidéo au plus grand nombre !!!

----------


## breton67

bon sang si seuleument cet appel pouvait faire boule de neige  c est sur que certaines voix ont plus d impact que les notres

----------


## Chinooka

Ce matin la cour constitutionnelle roumaine a voté pour la mort de tous les chiens errants.

----------


## astings

Quelle horreur !!!!!! Mais dans quel monde vivons nous ??????

----------


## cassie60

> Quelle horreur !!!!!! Mais dans quel monde vivons nous ??????


+1 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
CHinooka comment va la cheftaine?

----------


## Chinooka

La cheftaine dévore !!! J'en profite pour lui mettre un peu de légumes et tout passe ! Avec la cortisone, elle boit beaucoup mais il n'y a pas d'accident puisque la porte est ouverte en permanence quand je suis ailleurs (cuisine, salle de bain) et que je ne peux pas surveiller si elle veut sortir.

Scarlett est pestouille en ce moment, serait-ce la chute des feuilles qui s'amorce ?

Le reste de la meute va bien. Maman est passée hier et Aladine est presque allée lui dire bonjour !!! malheureusement j'ai tendu le bras pour attraper Satine qui saute et qui risque de faire tomber Maman donc Aladine s'est réfugiée dans son studio... Maman était mécontente de moi  ::

----------


## astings

C'est chouette que la cheftaine mange. Aladine fait des progrès  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Des chiens heureux les tiens Chinnoka :: 
Mal au ventre pour ceux de Roumanie mais on se sent impuissant devant une telle démence

----------


## Chinooka

Nouvelle pétition à signer pour la Roumanie :

http://www.change.org/petitions/eu-c...ublic-shelters

Ce matin la cheftaine était très en forme, on aurait tout à fait dit une wonderwoman surbookée tellement elle courait de la terrasse au jardin et retour d'un air très affairé   ::  

Pour ma part je suis surbookée avec FB... je me sens un peu débordée et ne sais plus où donner de la tête, Rescue est plus reposant  ::

----------


## astings

Signé.

Et maintenant, la cheftaine joue à "je suis très occupée " ::  tant mieux, c'est un bonheur de voir qu'elle reprend du poil de la bête  :: .

----------


## cassie60

Pétition signée
super que la cheftaine retrouve la forme
ALADINE fait des progrès 
Ta meute a vraiment la perle des momans

----------


## fabi37

Tant mieux pour la cheftaine! Régine comment te trouver sur facebook!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pétition signée!

----------


## Chinooka

Nouvelle pétition...

https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitio...ns_dialog_true

----------


## breton67

Signé ,  Régine 
si ces horreurs pouvaient enfin s arreter

----------


## astings

Signé . Je les signe toutes ,mais ,est ce que ça va servir ? je le souhaite de tout mon coeur,de tout mon être . (je ne veux même pas regarder les photos sinon je vais cauchemarder pendant des mois . )J'ai une pensée émue pour tous les pauvres déjà massacrés, qu'ils reposent en paix .

----------


## Chinooka

Encore une qui est très importante :

https://www.change.org/petitions/eur...lenging-europe

----------


## siju

C'est grave hein Chinooka quand on a chopé le virus FB ! Mais au moins, j'ai la plaisir de t'y retrouver !

----------


## cassie60

+1 SIGNEE
Je vous mets un lien pour organza elle a la même mere que TAIGA EUTHA le 3 /10 la même bouille pouvez vous diffuser SVP MERCI
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...hlight=organza

----------


## Daysie433

le lien ne fonctionne pas

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...re-delai-03-10

----------


## cassie60

plus rapide que l' éclair Daisy merci à toi LOL
la pension est payée pour 2mois 1 par veroniqueB+1 par moi Prunelle60
elle va être séparée de sa tante POMMY qui part à HERMERAY  qui fut son ange gardien

----------


## Wilo

Pétitions signées. 
Hermeray ne pourrait pas prendre les deux ? 

Contente que la cheftaine aille bien ::

----------


## Chinooka

> C'est grave hein Chinooka quand on a chopé le virus FB ! Mais au moins, j'ai la plaisir de t'y retrouver !


Très grave, j'y passe mes nuits et je manque de sommeil !!!




> +1 SIGNEE
> Je vous mets un lien pour organza elle a la même mere que TAIGA EUTHA le 3 /10 la même bouille pouvez vous diffuser SVP MERCI
> http://associationmukitza.forums-act...hlight=organza


Elle circule sur FB, je vais vérifier si elle a un post à elle et si oui, je diffuse sur mon mur.

Encore une pétition, je ne sais plus ce que j'ai déjà diffusé ou pas ! je signe tout et si ça ne passe pas, c'est que j'ai déja signé :

http://www.change.org/petitions/stop...s_dialog_false

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne vois pas de lien FB sur son post sur le forum Mukitza, mais je vais essayer de la retrouver dans les posts groupés parce que je l'ai déjà vue passer plusieurs fois.

----------


## Chinooka

Vu sur FB : 
*Mégane L'amie des BêtesContre les massacres de chiens en Roumanie, mobilisons-nous !*il y a 23 minutes


LE RASSEMBLEMENT CONTRE LE MASSACRE DES CHIENS ERRANTS DE ROUMANIE AURA LIEU LE LUNDI 7 OCTOBRE !!!
 Rendez vous a MIDI devant les jets d'eaux PLACE DE LA RÉPUBLIQUE ( 69002 Lyon 2ém ).
 Un stand sera mis en place , où nous pourront informer les gens sur ce massacre , et faire signer des pétitions etc...
 VENEZ NOMBREUX !! NOUS COMPTONS SUR VOUS !! ILS COMPTENT SUR NOUS....

Il faut diffuser largement parce qu'ils n'étaient que 33 à Strasbourg.... ça n'a pas vraiment d'impact !!!

----------


## Chinooka

*Lili DG a partagé lévènement de Sheila Chisholm.*

_Options pour cette actualité_
_"  Hello, je me permets de diffuser à nouveau ici, pour les chiens de  Roumanie. Le lundi 30 septembre, il vous suffit d'imprimer et d'envoyer  un carton rouge (Red Card for Romania) dans une enveloppe fermée  adressée à l'ambassade de Roumanie de votre pays respectif afin de  dénoncer ce qui se passer là-bas._
_ La page de l'évènement pour plus d'informations : https://www.facebook.com/events/294696177336630/_
_ Une liste des ambassades de Roumanie et leur adresse postale selon les pays : http://oradeauniversity.com/embassies.htm_
_ Merci (: "

Voilà ce qu'il faut imprimer et envoyer :

_

----------


## Chinooka

*Andrea Les Mega Boules a partagé lévènement de Olivia Dary.*_Options pour cette actualité_
_Le  Mouvement Citoyen pour la Protection Animale organise le mercredi 2  octobre deux manifestations à Strasbourg, ville de l'Union Européenne, à  l'occasion d'une assemblée parlementaire au Conseil de l'Europe._
_ 1ère manifestation : de 10h à 12h, statique, devant le Conseil de l'Europe._
_ 2ème manifestation : de 14h à 18h, départ de la Place de la Cathédrale, arrivée devant le Parlement Européen, avec happening._
_ Sous réserve d'acceptation de la préfecture._

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Ce lien vous indique toutes les adresses de la Roumanie Ambassades dans le monde entier afin que vous puissiez envoyer un carton rouge à l'ambassade - à vous si vous voulez mettre un message sur - ils recevront le message quand ils ont vu cartons rouges identiques quand ils ouvrent elles. Allons prouver que nous savons tous qu'ils ont du sang sur leurs mains!


Ok Régine

----------


## cassie60

Impression faite sera postée demain
je leur ai aussi envoyé par mail ambparis.roumanie@free.fr
pétition signée

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je sais que sur ce sujet beaucoup de fans de grandes oreilles et celle-ci je la trouve superbe
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...=d%E9partement

J'imprime la carte rouge ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai fait un montage que je vais envoyer à l'ambassade de Roumanie, vous pouvez l'imprimer et l'envoyer si vous le voulez. J'ai mis des photos terribles mais il le fallait. Je n'arrive pas à le mettre en spoiler ???

----------


## cassie60

un massacre ,j ai honte d appartenir à cette race humaine , en espérant que ces pauvres loulous soient vengés  ::  ::  :: 
photos envoyées
je pense à tous les poilus sans solution ,en particulier à ORGANZA
encore une nuit qui va être difficile

----------


## teuleu

Très utile ton photo montage Régine .Je vais le diffuser et tout particulièrement aux personnes qui ne se sentent pas concernées pour leur mettre le nez devant les faits.
 ::

----------


## astings

> Très utile ton photo montage Régine .Je vais le diffuser et tout particulièrement aux personnes qui ne se sentent pas concernées pour leur mettre le nez devant les faits.


Moi idem ,mais ces personnes font "l'autruche "

----------


## Farley

ce sont des actes de haine, de la frustration refoulée qui explose, on ne devrait jamais dire que cette violence n'est pas comparable à ce qu'on pourrait faire à des hommes, si cette violence existe chez un individu il l'aura envers tous, sa femme, ses gosses un jour ou l'autre et d'ailleurs, il est prouvé que des enfants qui commettent des actes de cruauté envers les animaux sont psychologiquement gravement atteint et que si rien n'est fait, aucune aide, suivi, traitement, ils deviendront des dangers pour les autres. Comment se dire qu'il y a pire? On est en plein cauchemar, c'est une boucherie en pleine rue, devant des mômes qui reproduiront. C'est aussi la quasi indifférence générale qui me sidère, parce que les mecs sur place qui massacrent c'est une chose, mais ceux s'en foutent, c'est glaçant.

----------


## teuleu

tout à fait d'accord avec toi Farley

----------


## Chinooka

Tout à fait d'accord aussi avec Farley !!! Des études aux USA ont prouvé que les serial killers s'étaient "fait la main" sur des animaux avant de tuer des humains.

C'est la HAINE la plus totale envers les chiens : hier soir j'ai vu une photo d'un petit chien avec harnais et laisse qui a été tué en pleine rue devant son maître âgé qui était penché sur lui... je n'ose imaginer ce que doit ressentir cette personne  ::   Une autre d'un chiot tué par un "moutard" (désolée mais je ne trouve pas d'autre mot pour qualifier cet assassin en herbe). Que vont devenir ces enfants ? sans éducation correcte et sans aucune sensibilité pour ce qui vit ??? La Roumanie a un bel avenir devant elle avec une nouvelle génération de Draculas, de barbares et d'assassins !!!

En ce moment je ne peux pas penser à autre chose, seulement à ces chiens qui se font massacrer en masse au moment même où j'écris. J'y pense non stop.

En plus, la cheftaine recommence à dédaigner ses gamelles depuis dimanche matin... Ca a commencé par des gamelles à moitié vidée, dimanche à 1h du matin elle a enfilé deux barquettes de César avec voracité. Hier des moitiés de gamelles et rien ce matin. Je téléphonerai à ma véto cet après-midi, il faut peut-être lui refaire une injection d'anabolisant. On a fini les antibio dimanche et diminué la cortisone de moitié depuis hier, selon les instructions de ma véto.

Je pars au ravitaillement  ::

----------


## cassie60

Je ne peux que te dire courage Régine pour la cheftaine
ROUMANIE=BARBARIE
 je pense aussi à tous les loulous innocents massacrés Quelle horreur je deviens haineuse contre ces imbéciles
N arrivant pas ôter l image terrible de l'accident de ma PRNCESSE J' imagine l état de détresse des maitres de voir leurs chiens se faire assassiner sous leurs yeux par des individus pour le plaisir de tuer 
je n arrête pas de penser à ces pauvres loulous victime de la cruauté de ces êtres indigne de vivre
il faut continuer à se battre pour que ses PO...IS ne gagnent pas
je vais téléphoner à HERMERAY qui Pense ORGANZA n'est pas sociable alors qu'elle est simplement craintive comme l'était TAIGA au début 
je croise les doigts pour elle

----------


## astings

Régine, j'espère que ta cheftaine va se remettre à manger normalement. Je pense bien à toi.

----------


## poppo

Montage imprimé, envoyé et mailé et mise sur FB......et nous qui pleurons les nôtres......Pauvre humanité.......

----------


## Farley

Même avec la cortisone son appétit diminue? Pauvre biche, mais tant qu'elle mange un peu c'est déjà ça, peut-être n'avait-elle pas grand appétit avant, et le changement de régime et de foyer doit la déstabiliser, je pense bien à vous, Régine et la meute, Cassie et Poppo. Et à la troupe de Daysie avec sa petite roumaine, j'espère qu'un maximum de chiens seront rapatriés et adoptés.

----------


## poppo

J'ai envoyé un mail a tous les adresses mails que j'ai pu trouver de l'ambassade......tant pis si c'est consulaire, secretariat ou defense....ce sont tous des roumains!!!!!!! ::

----------


## breton67

idem pour moi j envoie encore et encore ,certains mails pour la Roumanie me reviennt ,mais tant pis 
je n ais franchement pas le coeur a m interesser a quelque chose , les loulous de Roumanie me poursuivent que ce soit le jour ou la nuit ;
on se demande de quoi sont fait ces dégénérés , la pauvreté n excuse en rien la barbarie , c est immonde 
Régine courage pour ta mamie  ::

----------


## cassie60

organza je suis prête à l accueillir impossible d'avoir le formulaire sur site

----------


## Chinooka

Sonja, je suis obsédée aussi par ces massacres. Je vais essayer de me coucher plus tôt ce soir parce que ça me mine et m'empêche de dormir alors que j'ai un sommeil de plomb d'habitude.

Ma petite cheftaine ne va pas bien, elle n'a rien mangé aujourd'hui, j'ai dû lui mettre le comprimé de cortisone dans le fond du bec. Elle tremble et il me semble que les ganglions du cou sont gonflés. Ma véto vient demain après-midi, elle prendra la piqûre d'anabolisant mais au téléphone elle avait l'air de dire que ça ne servirait pas à grand-chose. Elle est amorphe et reste de longs moments au jardin, je ne peux pas l'empêcher de sortir à cause de la cortisone. Je commence à me poser beaucoup de questions sur ce qu'il faut faire pour bien faire..... J'ai l'impression qu'elle a mal. Je voudrais lui offrir encore du bon temps pendant longtemps mais dans de bonnes conditions, pas comme elle est en ce moment  ::   Malheureusement on ne pourra pas faire de miracles, le cancer était déjà trop avancé. Je vous donne des nouvelles demain.

 ::

----------


## cassie60

TAIGA vient de nouveau  faire des convulsions  à 2 reprises Veto d'urgence je vous tiens au courant

----------


## Chinooka

Et merde... Pas encore revenue de chez le véto ?

A moins que tu ne répondes dans la minute, je lirai les nouvelles demain, là je vais essayer de dormir.

----------


## LeSud

> Ma petite cheftaine ne va pas bien, elle n'a rien mangé aujourd'hui, j'ai dû lui mettre le comprimé de cortisone dans le fond du bec. Elle tremble et il me semble que les ganglions du cou sont gonflés. Ma véto vient demain après-midi, elle prendra la piqûre d'anabolisant mais au téléphone elle avait l'air de dire que ça ne servirait pas à grand-chose. Elle est amorphe et reste de longs moments au jardin, je ne peux pas l'empêcher de sortir à cause de la cortisone. Je commence à me poser beaucoup de questions sur ce qu'il faut faire pour bien faire..... J'ai l'impression qu'elle a mal. Je voudrais lui offrir encore du bon temps pendant longtemps mais dans de bonnes conditions, pas comme elle est en ce moment   Malheureusement on ne pourra pas faire de miracles, le cancer était déjà trop avancé. Je vous donne des nouvelles demain.


_Chinooka_, j'ai le coeur serré en lisant ça. Que ces moments-là sont éprouvants, quand on sent que nos amours en fin de vie commencent à trop souffrir et que l'on pense au pire tout en gardant espoir malgré tout. 
Je vous envoie d'énormes  ::  de soutien, et de grosses caresses d'affection pour la cheftaine.

----------


## astings

Chinooka, je pense très fort à toi ,tu as raison il ne faut pas qu'elle souffre .

Cassie60,bon courage . 
Profitez bien de vos amours respectifs (cheftaine pour Chinooka et Taiga pour Cassie60)

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Totalement OK avec FARLEY : "comment se dire qu'il y a pire ????" : NON ! car ces évènements hélas sont l'émergence de tout un avenir annoncé, de ce qui pourra arriver.... (qui est déjà arrivé.....)    (je n'arrive pas à désouligner..._

----------


## MOUNINOX

_REGINE, je pense aussi bien sûr à CHEFTAINE si belle et douce ..... et suis OK avec ASTINGS....  _

----------


## Chinooka

Ma véto vient de m'appeler, elle arrive dans 1/2 h. Ce matin ma petite cheftaine n'a toujours pas voulu manger sauf un dentastick mais très lentement. Elle a dormi sur une carpette au salon, juste en plein courant d'air avec la porte de la véranda que je laisse ouverte. Quand je me suis couchée, j'ai voulu qu'elle vienne sur mon lit mais j'ai dû l'aider et elle est redescendue rapidement. On verra ce que la véto dit.

Pas de nouvelles de Cassie ?

----------


## LeSud

J'attends, comme beaucoup ici, de savoir ce que la vétérinaire va dire. Je suis de tout coeur avec toi, *Chinooka*.

Et plein d'affectueuses pensées de soutien à la cheftaine.

----------


## poppo

Eh zut.....je viens juste de voir ..... :: Chinooka et Cassie

----------


## Chinooka

Ma petite cheftaine a rejoint les anges. 

Elle était pleine de gros ganglions et n'arrêtait pas de trembler. J'avais remarqué que les ganglions étaient très gonflés au niveau du cou mais je n'avais pas senti qu'il y en avait deux énormes à l'arrière-train (j'ai oublié le nom). D'après ce que j'avais dit à ma véto, elle avait pris d'office ce qu'il fallait pour l'endormir. Au vu de l'écho et de la taille du ganglion au niveau inguinal (qu'on ne sent pas au toucher) qui était 4 fois plus gros que la normale, le cancer se propageait déjà et ma véto pense qu'il y a un lymphome qui s'est rajouté au cancer des mamelles déjà bien avancé.

Ma véto m'a dit que c'était une question de jours et dans les souffrances donc nous avons pris la décision ensemble.

Ma petite Sabrina était arrivée le 27 juillet, elle ne sera restée que deux bons mois ici mais ça fait mal comme si je l'avais connue depuis des années  ::   Le pire c'est que je ne suis même pas sûre qu'elle ait été heureuse pendant ces deux mois parce qu'elle ne s'est jamais intégrée à la meute, j'ai toujours eu l'impression qu'elle leur disait "vous n'êtes pas ma meute, MA meute ce sont les setters dont j'ai été séparée"  ::   C'était peut-être dû à la maladie parce qu'elle a été très proche de moi dès son arrivée  ::   Tous ceux qui l'ont connue l'ont trouvée adorable et très belle  ::   Elle va beaucoup de manquer parce que je la surveillais de très près et j'étais toujours sur le qui-vive afin qu'elle soit le mieux possible.

Repose en paix ma douce petite cheftaine, là où tu es partie tu ne souffres plus  ::   Toi au moins, tu es partie entourée d'amour et de tendresse dans ta nouvelle maison, tout en douceur... contrairement à tes frères qui ne connaissent que l'horreur en Roumanie, en Espagne et dans tant d'autres pays. De là-haut, veille sur ceux-là et donne-nous le courage d'en sauver un maximum.

Je t'aime Sabrina, j'ai beaucoup de chagrin mais je pense qu'on a fait ce qui était le mieux pour toi  ::

----------


## LeSud

Ce que c'est dur de lire ça... Que te dire, Chinooka, à part que toutes mes pensées sont avec toi? 
Ta belle cheftaine, ta douce Sabrina t'a eu à ses côtés durant ces 2 mois, tu l'as entourée de tout ton amour, et tu l'as accompagnée pour son ultime voyage vers ce royaume où ses souffrances laissent place à l'apaisement.

Et ne doute pas un seul instant qu'elle n'a pas été heureuse à tes côtés. Elle ne s'adaptait peut-être pas à ses nouveaux compagnons, mais _ton_ amour et _ta_ tendresse, je suis certain qu'elle les a ressenti.  :: 

De tout mon coeur, je suis à tes côtés, Chinooka.

----------


## Wilo

de tout coeur avec toi Régine dans ces tristes moments qui me replongent dans de douloureux souvenirs  ::  et toute cette violence qui se déchaîne en Roumanie, où les plus bas instincts des soi disants humains se dévoilent, heureux de torturer des chiens sans défense, quel dégoût et quelle tristesse.

----------


## manou 85

je suis triste pour toi !! 
Beaucoup de chagrin en ce moment.
Tu as raison, elle est partie aimée et c'est déjà beaucoup.
Tant d'autres partent seuls !!
J'allume une bougie pour la guider vers le paradis des poilus.

----------


## cassie60

des nouvelles bien triste la cheftaine est partie rejoindre nos chers poilus disparus
triste Pour toi REGINE, tu lui auras donné du bonheur 
Pour TAIGA pas de diagnostic Le veto est inquiet par le nombre et le rapprochement des crises chez une jeune chienne il préfère la garder sous surveillance, demain une IRM je croise les doigts pour le diagnostic
Ma puce n apprécie pas de rester là bas Pleurait lorsque je suis partie ,un ami est resté auprès d'elle
j "ai les autres à m'occuper je ne dois pas les délaisser 
Organza , j ai envoyé le formulaire pour l adopter
Ma meute est perturbée aujourd'hui les loulous ressentent nos angoisses et notre tristesse
samedi un de mes vieux loulous est parti rejoindre les anges cancer généralisé nous avons du prendre la décision pas facile
il se sera éteint dans la dignité après avoir connu une vie de galère ,j ai essayé de lui apporter un peu de bonheur
sale année 2013
bises à vous tous et toutes 
à bientôt pour des nouvelles

----------


## astings

Tu n'as pas à avoir de doute Chinooka, la cheftaine a été heureuse avec toi et surtout, elle savait que tu l'aimais. Je t'accompagne de mes pensées affectueuses dans ces moment difficiles

----------


## Daysie433

je connais ça la douleur de perdre un de nos petits adoptés peu de temps après son arrivée  :: 
on a l'impression de quelque chose de raté, d'inachevé, de n'avoir pas pu faire en sorte de les garder longtemps 
rassures-toi elle savait que tu l'aimais et tu n'as rien à te reprocher du tout, tu as fait pour elle ce qui était le mieux......être là et ne pas la laisser souffrir et partir près de toi, courage chinooka  ::  que ta petite repose en paix  ::

----------


## teuleu

::  ::  Elle a été heureuse et choyée chez toi Régine  .Elle avait trouvé une personne de coeur à aimer c'était très important pour elle .C'est la maladie et la vieillesse qui l'ont empêchée de s'intégrer complètement  à la meute parce que dès qu'elle se sentait mieux elle faisait des appels aux jeux à Scarlett .Si elle avait été en bonne santé je suis sure qu'elle serait devenu rapidement aussi coquine et gourmande que les autres  :Smile:  
Bises à toi et à toutes dans ces moments difficiles.

----------


## Mi

Youli, kim, Sixroses, Najac, Eurêka, Elbie, Lina, Olympe, Vétille, Mistouflle, Penny Lane, Ti'bout, Pitchoune, Perhaps, Maïka l'attendaient je suis sûre !
Dieu que ce sont des moments difficiles à passer !

----------


## breton67

Oh Régine je viens de lire 
que de chagrins ces derniers temps 
heureuse oh oui elle l a été ta puce , seuleument trop court le temps du bonheur ,et ce soir une étoile de plus brillera dans le ciel

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu lui as offert deux mois de bonheur et ton coeur
Peut être qu'elle ne s'est jamais intégrée mais peut être souffrait elle aussi  ::  Je comprends ta peine ce soir mais dis toi que tu lui offres de s'en aller avec amour et douceur
Tu as n grand coeur Chinnoka mais contre la maladie.......
Au revoir belle setter, petite cheftaine, petite Sabrina
 :: 

Pensées sincères vers toi Régine

----------


## Chinooka

Merci pour vos gentils messages. 

Daysie, oui le sentiment de quelque chose d'inachevé.

Je savais que je ne la garderais pas longtemps, le 17 septembre ma véto m'avait dit que le sursis ne serait pas long. On pourrait croire qu'après deux mois on aura moins de chagrin, mais ce n'est pas le cas, elle était vraiment très attachante  ::  

Je pense aussi que c'est la maladie qui l'a empêchée de s'intégrer à la meute, elle se préservait probablement de l'exubérance de mes braves sauvages. Ils l'ont bousculée quand la véto est arrivée, elle est tombée assise, elle n'avait plus beaucoup de forces. En plus de la maladie, elle a vécu un grand changement et surtout, elle a été séparée de sa meute de toujours, en particulier de Cléopâtre à laquelle elle était viscéralement attachée : il paraît qu'elle devenait folle quand elles étaient séparées.

Ma petite cheftaine va me manquer mais il aurait été inhumain de ne pas abréger ses souffrances.

 ::

----------


## Chinooka

> des nouvelles bien triste la cheftaine est partie rejoindre nos chers poilus disparus
> triste Pour toi REGINE, tu lui auras donné du bonheur 
> Pour TAIGA pas de diagnostic Le veto est inquiet par le nombre et le rapprochement des crises chez une jeune chienne il préfère la garder sous surveillance, demain une IRM je croise les doigts pour le diagnostic
> Ma puce n apprécie pas de rester là bas Pleurait lorsque je suis partie ,un ami est resté auprès d'elle
> j "ai les autres à m'occuper je ne dois pas les délaisser 
> Organza , j ai envoyé le formulaire pour l adopter
> Ma meute est perturbée aujourd'hui les loulous ressentent nos angoisses et notre tristesse
> samedi un de mes vieux loulous est parti rejoindre les anges cancer généralisé nous avons du prendre la décision pas facile
> il se sera éteint dans la dignité après avoir connu une vie de galère ,j ai essayé de lui apporter un peu de bonheur
> ...


Organza, c'est bien la soeur de Taïga si je ne me trompe pas ? Mets des nouvelles de Taïga et de l'évolution de l'adoption d'Organza ici parce que c'est à peu près le seul post que je suis pour le moment. J'ai demandé des renseignements sur Tryla qui est en danger en Roumanie mais il faut impérativement qu'elle s'entende avec les femelles. Il y a aussi le petit Paco en Roumanie mais c'est un garçon... il ressemble à un petit galgo  ::   Je trouve qu'on culpabilise si on en choisit un et pas les autres qu'on a l'impression d'envoyer à la mort en ne les prenant pas  ::   Et préparons-nous : la Bosnie s'apprête à suivre l'exemple de la Roumanie  ::   Il est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de pays où ils sont maltraités et torturés, parfois il ne faut pas aller bien loin pour voir des horreurs...

----------


## Daysie433

> Daysie, oui le sentiment de quelque chose d'inachevé.


j'ai éprouvé cela aussi pour mon papypagneul Bobby qui après 12 ans de refuge n'a pas tenu plus de 10 mois chez moi parce que le sal....
qui l'avait adopté avant moi ne lui avait pas donné son traitement pour le coeur alors qu'il était sous  l'Opération Doyen de 30 millions d'Amis
et que ça ne lui aurait rien coûté  ::  je ressens encore tellement de colère envers ce sale type

et la même chose ressentie pour mon petit Gandhi à la bouille hors du commun qui n'est resté que 4 mois et 23 jours, que je suis allée chercher à la fourrière d'Hénin Beaumont...........ces deux petits me manquent plus que les autres comme si je n'avais pas fini mon devoir envers eux pour effacer leurs malheurs........difficile de s'en remettre vraiment, je pleure encore en pensant à eux deux.

----------


## vmmiss

désolée pour la jolie Sabrina  ::  on s'attache vite, ils sont si touchants, courage à toi

----------


## poppo

Ta peine est grande Régine, et elles se suivent. 
Que 2 mois dis tu mais 2 mois d'un amour profond, un amour comme seulement peu de chiens connaîtront alors, non, n'a pas de regrets.
Tu as fait ce qu'il fallait, c'est la plus grande preuve d'amour qu'on puisse leur donner, ne pas penser a soi mais a eux, et seulement à eux.

Je t'embrasse très très très fort.
Pauline

----------


## anniec

Oh, quelle tristesse, désolée Régine  :: 

La jolie Sabrina aura connu quelques semaine de bonheur chez toi, c'est court mais déjà énorme pour cette petite. 
RIP jolie Sabrina, tu ne souffres plus désormais

----------


## astings

Je suis une vraie catastrophe en informatique,peux tu me mettre les liens de tryla et paco ?

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai demandé des renseignements sur deux chiens roumains.

Il y a Tryla :



Et Paco :



Il y a des conditions bien sûr : sociables, soumis et pas trop aboyeurs pour ne pas avoir de problème avec Ducon n°2...

J'aurais aimé adopter d'autres longues oreilles mais la situation est tellement dramatique en Roumanie...

----------


## astings

Les deux sont magnifiques .Paco a des yeux suppliants qui me font mal . Régine ,tu es merveilleuse .Mon mari ne veut pas augmenter la meute ,malheureusement.

----------


## Chinooka

Paco a un peu la même histoire qu'Aladine. Il a vécu un an abandonné dans un champ.

----------


## breton67

c est vrai Régine tu es merveilleuse 

j ai le meme chagrin que Asting ,cette fois çi mon mari refuse une nouvelle adoption ,oh bon sang je me sens inutile 
tu feras quel que soit ton choix un heureux de plus ,mais quel dilemme douloureux 
bisous Régine

----------


## astings

Breton, je me sens tellement impuissante moi aussi mais mon mari cette fois est ferme.Alors ,la mort dans l'âme, je diffuse les pétitions .Je me sens totalement inutile devant cette horreur qui se passe en Roumanie.

----------


## lili2000

Chinooka, je viens seulement de lire la nouvelle (problème d'internet et beaucoup de boulot)
Je te souhaite bon courage, encore une fois, tu as fait ce qu'il fallait et au moins, elle est partie dignement sans la laisser souffrir. C'est toujours dur de prendre cette décision.  ::

----------


## r'is27

Bon courage Régine, tu lui a offert le bonheur à la belle Sabrina, 2 mois c'est court mais je suis sûre que chez toi le bonheur a été intense et que Sabrina l'a savouré. Tu l'a accompagnée pour son dernier voyage, c'est très important car sans toi elle serait peut être partie seule et anonyme, juste un chien de meute, alors que là elle a su que tu étais là pour elle et qu'elle était enfin Sabrina, une jolie setter.
Soit en paix belle Sabrina

----------


## Abricotine

::   ::   ::  Chez nous aussi, l'année 2013 a été dure. De tout cur.

----------


## tyzon

j'ai suivi ton post, la môman de cheftaine !! tu as fait ce qu'il fallait en lui offrant un dernier (et combien poignant) geste d'amour... ne soit pas triste, ta beauté a retrouvé un appetit d'ogre et elle est là, avec une partie de sa meute a dévorer mes croques monsieurs ! tu lui a offert 2 mois de soins, de calins, d'amour en lui évitant la déchéance ultime d'un cancer en phase terminale... soit bénie belle chinooka, tu es une super Môman, forte, digne, et admirable... Grosses léchouilles d'un rescapé de l'enfer qui est heureux sur son nuage. Ma môman te souhaite tout le courage necessaire pour passer ce cap difficile et me fait dire qu'elle est là si tu as besoin...
 ::

----------


## fabi37

Oh désolée Régine, je viens juste de voir le post. De tout cœur avec toi.
Tu luis a permis d'avoir une fin de vie heureuse.
Affectueusement
fabienne

----------


## Jay17

Quelle triste nouvelle ! La pauvre chérie, elle si douce et même si effacée (enfin ... lors de ma visite !)
Grâce à toi elle aura connu une vraie vie de famille, et tout plein d'attentions et de câlins.
Pour elle, c'est la libération maintenant, elle gambade joyeusement tout là-haut.

J'espère que l'arrivée du petit nouveau (ou de la petite nouvelle) - ils sont tous deux superbes !- t'aidera à surmonter ta peine. Ta demande d'adoption est-elle acceptée ? Leurs caractères conviennent-ils ?

Je t'envoie de grosses bises

----------


## inti

:: 

Je viens de lire le post....

Nous pensons bien fort à toi Regine

Pas facile de les voir partir.

----------


## Jay17

Moi qui ne suis pas sur FB, je me permets de glisser ici cette pétition pour sauver ce berger de la bêtise humaine !
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...t-merci-99464/

----------


## Farley

Je viens moi aussi de découvrir la nouvelle, toutes mes pensées de réconfort et d'affection vont vers toi Régine, ces tristes dénouements font toujours résonance à nos propres douleurs, merci pour elle, pour ces deux mois d'amour et de confort, et merci pour tous les autres, courage à toi également Cassie, ne t'inquiète pas trop, je vous embrasse toutes

----------


## cassie60

Taïga est rentrée examen normal ;mis sous traitement  sera revu dans 15 jours
ORGANZA a la même mère <  Gala  tjrs dans la rue> que Taïga  pas la même portée 
TRYLA et PACO Dépendent de quelle Asso ? je ne les pas vu sur le forum MUKITZA
je pense bien à toi CHINOOKA
 ::

----------


## Chinooka

Paco dépend de l'asso Charly/Irina et Tryla fait partie d'un groupe de toutous dont s'occupent des personnes en Belgique.

On verra ! Je ne cherche pas agrandir ma meute à tout prix mais si je peux en aider un ou deux dans cette tourmente... Apparemment Tryla viendra de toute manière en Belgique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ha oui : j'ai signé la pétition pour Bacry, ça circule largement sur FB !

----------


## astings

Pétition signée aussi

----------


## cassie60

pétition signée pour BACRI
ORGANZA EST EN PENSION A BUCAREST OUFFF une bonne nouvelle ::  ::  ::

----------


## cassie60

surveillant TAIGA qui dort ma puce 
REGINE  ,nous ne pourrons pas tous les sauver , UN choix bien difficile ,
'accepter un poilu de la galère sauvera un autre en lui offrant une place en pension
je me dis bon, la dernière 
voyant cette misère animale je ne peux pas refuser la porte de mon foyer  mais me limitant à un nombre
la meute doit avoir chaleur d'un foyer et garder son équilibre
tu es une maman merveilleuse les loulous sont des perles hyper reconnaissant

----------


## breton67

+1 avec Cassie mais bravo aussi a toi Cassie

----------


## Wilo

> +1 avec Cassie mais bravo aussi a toi Cassie



bravo à toutes deux. Je suis comme Breton, je ne peux adopter pour le moment, mais quel crèvecoeur  ::

----------


## poppo

Sale année 2013...... :: a toutes...

----------


## lorette65

J'arrive encore en retard... :Frown: 
Pensées sincères Régine!

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis toujours au point mort... Tryla (genre Lassie) ne s'entend pas avec les femelles et Paco semble trop jeune pour le mode de vie que j'ai à offrir (pas de grandes ballades en liberté).

Une camionnette arrive samedi en Belgique avec des toutous roumains et une autre deux semaines plus tard. Demain je vais me plonger dans mon bordel pour voir ce que je peux donner ! J'ai encore plein de plaids en polar... achetés en promo bien sûr   ::  , j'ai encore une ou deux cages neuves en tissu... ma meute les utilise comme des trampolines donc je n'en mets plus, ce sera bien comme petite maison pour une maman et ses chiots et autres trucs que je vais certainement découvrir !

Je vous avoue que je m'y perds dans tous les toutous des différentes assos et des différents refuges, ceux qui arrivent en France et ceux qui arrivent en Belgique... J'aime bien le style de Mist mais en plus petit et plus âgé :

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...highlight=mist

Chaque jour je pense être au bout de l'écoeurement et de la nausée et le lendemain ça recommence avec d'autres cas tout aussi dramatiques... Ce n'est vraiment pas possible que des humains puissent faire des horreurs pareilles, ils ont complètement perdu la tête ou ils sont possédés par le diable !!!!!

 ::

----------


## Daysie433

elle est jolie la petite Mist  ::

----------


## astings

De toute façon Régine, tu feras un heureux (se).Il y a surement des toutous plus âgés qui n'ont pas besoin de se défouler et qui seraient heureux de vivre comme des rois chez toi.

----------


## Farley

Régine, Bobo est un mâle, chien roumain en danger comme tous les autres, mais il n'a aucune solution et depuis le temps que je vais sur son post, personne ne s'intéresse à lui, il est jeune, sympa, il à l'air doux, merci de diffuser à fond pour lui:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...oumanie-73434/

----------


## Daysie433

la jolie petite mist est adoptée  :: je viens de le lire sur mukitza

----------


## lili2000

Et celle-ci Chinooka ?
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-lenute-99851/
pas trop jeune et enfermée depuis 7 ans ...

----------


## Chinooka

Je perds la tête et j'embrouille tout.... Il y a une mamie de 12 ans (asso Mukitza je pense), Kimi (asso Charly le Blanc) et Luna, une pauvre fifille qui vient de sortir de la fourrière de Bucarest et qui arrive en Belgique mi-novembre :



Je n'ai encore aucun renseignement sur Luna. Le tout est de trouver une chienne qui s'entende parfaitement avec les autres chiennes !

J'ai vu les photos de deux chiennes sauvées des fourrières publiques : la peau sur les os  ::

----------


## breton67

Régine on eszt deux a perdre la boule , est ce luna sur la photo ? elle est belle comme un coeur

----------


## astings

Cette chienne a l'air terrorisée et pourtant,elle a un regard doux . Régine, ton choix sera de toute façon un bon choix .Grace à toi, deux vies seront sauvées ,la louloute que tu vas adoptée et celui qui prendra la place qui se libère grace à toi.

----------


## Chinooka

Oui c'est Luna  ::   Je demanderai des renseignements plus tard parce que les filles sont très occupées avec l'arrivée des toutous samedi. Ils quittaient la Roumanie aujourd'hui, fini l'enfer pour eux  ::  

Mais le hasard s'en est chargé... Brownie arrive samedi en Belgique et sa famille d'adoption s'est désistée... ensuite la FA trouvée s'est désistée aussi... Je me suis donc proposée de le prendre en FA pour autant qu'il s'entende avec Titi ! Donc on croise très très fort les doigts sinon je suis dans la panade  ::  



Je n'ai encore aucun détail sur les formalités, le moment où la camionnette arrive, si quelqu'un peut me le covoiturer, etc. Si c'est en pleine nuit, on va rigoler... enfin, c'est surtout Ducon qui va rigoler parce que, connaissant ma meute, l'arrivée ne se fera pas en silence   ::  

Toi Cassie, tu as des nouvelles pour Organza ?

----------


## Chinooka

Apparemment Brownie a une FA ! à moins que ce soit moi  ::

----------


## breton67

ce doit etre difficile d attendre ,encore plus de choisir 
a part mon ti dernier les autres je demandais que l on me donne" un loulou , je n aurais pu choisir et franchement aucun probleme 
je te souhaite la meme chance Régine , tu y arriveras  ::

----------


## Mi

Régine, je t'admire tellement !
Et, je me sens tellement impuissante devant tant de misères.
 ::

----------


## luminette

Oui ces photos sont abominabLes , mais OUI, il faut les montrer car ce sont des humains   :: qui sont les auteurs de ces monstruosités. Ne nous voilons pas la face

----------


## cassie60

Pour ORGANZA elle doit venir rejoindre ma meute je ne sais pas quand ?
il y a normalement un délai obligatoire de 21 jours avant  De venir en FRANCE 
Régine le toutou que tu accueilleras sera heureux  Merci d'ouvrir ton foyer

----------


## vmmiss

tu as beaucoup de cœur mais tu ne seras pas déçue, les petits loulous  roumains sont adorables (ma petite Pupika en FA est un amour)

----------


## cassie60

> tu as beaucoup de cœur mais tu ne seras pas déçue, les petits loulous roumains sont adorables (ma petite Pupika en FA est un amour)


+1      Les loulous roumains sont formidables

----------


## Daysie433

> tu as beaucoup de cœur mais tu ne seras pas déçue, les petits loulous  roumains sont adorables (ma petite Pupika en FA est un amour)


+ 1 comme ma petite Elfie adoptée  :: 

je ne trouve pas le topic de Pupika sur mukitza ?

----------


## Chinooka

Des p'tits Roumains sont arrivés en Belgique ce matin : tous plus adorables les uns que les autres  ::   Les reportages photos ont été nombreux, l'émotion était au rendez-vous !!! Il y a des plus craintifs que d'autres, le petit Sam m'a vraiment fait mal au coeur tellement il est triste  ::   D'autres ont déjà trouvé les canapés et ont l'air d'avoir toujours été là ! L'intégration semble bien se passer partout.

Je laisse les organisatrices se reposer, je "postulerai" pour Luna lundi, normalement elle doit venir en novembre. Un autre camion arrive le 26 octobre.

Je pense beaucoup aux bénévoles là-bas qui doivent avoir le coeur serré en voyant partir leurs petits protégés pour toujours, tout en sachant qu'ils partent pour une vie meilleure et qu'il y en a encore beaucoup dont il faut s'occuper. Je les admire de tout mon coeur  ::  

Bonne nuit... enfin vous dormez déjà, moi j'entame ma nuit  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Une petite vidéo de l'arrivée des p'tits Roumains en Belgique ! La jolie blonde qu'on voit au début est Christina, une Roumaine naturalisée belge et qui vit en Belgique depuis 25 ans. C'est elle qui avait organisé la manif du 21 septembre à Bruxelles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr-pM...ature=youtu.be

Le premier qu'on voit sortir de la camionnette, c'est Sam : le petit tout triste dont je vous parlais. Il a une forte fonte musculaire de l'arrière-train, il voit le véto demain. Il semble ne plus rien attendre de la vie mais il est en FA dans une très chouette famille qui a d'autres chiens et un petit garçon qui s'attachera très vite à Sam à mon avis... Si Sam se plaît dans cette famille, je pense qu'il y restera pour la vie  ::  



Il y a un petit marron, on dirait qu'il a fumé la moquette pendant tout le voyage  ::     Cosmos :



Le petit blanc a retrouvé sa blancheur après un bain, il est chez Christina et on dirait qu'il y est depuis toujours tellement il est à l'aise  ::  

Il y en a un qui a été déposé en Allemagne, on avait vu une photo horrible lors de sa capture... il est parti pour avoir une belle vie maintenant  ::  



Deux ont été déposés en Belgique près de la frontière allemande : Brownie pour lequel je m'étais proposée en FA et son compagnon de galère. Si tout se passe bien, ils seront adoptés ensemble  ::  

Brownie et Diego (qui est plus timide et qui s'est imposé au dernier moment, ne voulant pas quitter Brownie et Tryla pour laquelle je m'étais proposée mais elle ne s'entend pas vraiment avec les femelles) :



Brownie : on dirait qu'il est là depuis toujours !



Tryla dont la maman d'adoption était en larmes d'émotion  ::   Avec Christina :



Quelques photos des autres !




Dasco



Dolly



Jessy





Je poste déjà ceci !

----------


## Chinooka

Le boucher de roumanie (je n'arrive plus à mettre une majuscule à roumanie...) avait reçu un prix en Allemagne. Il y a une pétition à signer pour lui retirer ce prix qu'il ne mérite nullement ! Il faut signer et diffuser.

https://www.openpetition.de/petition...traian-basescu

Retrait du Prix de la Fondation Konrad Adenauer à Traian Basescu
 Le 21.09.2006 le président roumain Traian Basescu a reçu le Prix de la  Fondation Konrad -Adenauer- Stiftung par le maire de Cologne, Fritz  Schramma M. et l'ancien président fédéral Richard von Weizsäcker Seigneur dans l' hôtel de ville de Cologne.

 Ce prix sera

 « Contributions remarquables et les contributions spéciales au sujet de  la vie et du travail dans une grande ville , les contributions  novatrices et courageuses pour le développement d'une ville vivable dans  le monde entier à l'intégration européenne et de la perception et le  renforcement de l'autonomie locale en Europe grandir ensemble "

 être honoré .

 Avec le prix est décerné à des personnalités qui suivent la tradition de Konrad Adenauer.

 Hr . Dr. Hans -Gert Poettering ( président du KAS ) a noté dans sa  visite en Roumanie que la Roumanie aufzeige faiblesses dans la  population civile , il a souligné son intérêt pour l'approfondissement  de la coopération avec les ONG en Roumanie , attachée aux valeurs de  dignité humaine, de liberté , de la solidarité et de la responsabilité  confessent !

 Le 25.09.2013 M. Basescu a signé la loi sur  l'euthanasie de tous les animaux routier roumain , maintenant une  période de max. De 14 jours de la vie , mais en général quelques heures  seulement !

 M. Basescu viole les principes de la sentence votre prix.

 C'était un brave poste, le reste de l'Europe pour inciter contre la  Roumanie et ne contribue en rien à l'intégration européenne de la  Roumanie.

 Exigences en matière de valeurs éthiques dans le  traitement des animaux en tant qu'êtres sensibles , à laquelle tous les  Etats membres de l'UE ont à traiter sont ignorés par la signature de la  loi de M. Basescu volontiers à but lucratif.

 Les programmes  découlant de fonds de l'UE de la Roumanie pour les refuges pour animaux  et de changer les utilisent comme primes pour les animaux morts.

 M. Basescu utilise la pauvreté de ses citoyens et de l'approche de la  reproduction d'une mafia de chien, il prend en charge la sale affaire  avec les plus pauvres parmi les pauvres, les personnes et les animaux !

 raison:
 Traian Besescu 2012 a reçu une plainte de l'Union européenne , " L'intergroupe sur le bien-être et la conservation des animaux"

 Traian Basescu viole les accords actuels de l'UE , qui ont été signés par lui et les membres de son gouvernement :

 La stérilisation , l'adoption , les soins médicaux dans des abris .

 Les questions concernant les fonds de l'UE disponibles pour être convertis en une prime pour les animaux morts !

 Les valeurs éthiques semblent profiteurs M. Basescu comme ceci:

 xnici.wordpress.com/2013/09/30/bleeding-romania-the-truth-about-stray-dogs-from-romania /

 m.youtube.com / watch? v = KleK2onsgic

 vimeo.com/75658757

 Nous demandons au Conseil d'administration de la KAS , de retirer  publiquement cette récompense M. Basescu et donc servir d'exemple pour  les valeurs de la démocratie dans l'Union européenne .

 M.  Basescu est chargé de veiller à ce que l'Europe ne se développera pas  dans ces conditions , avec la Roumanie et de continuer à résoudre le  monde contre lui, des «problèmes» , proteste .

 Votes à tous les réseaux sociaux est en augmentation que Traian Basescu n'est pas un gagnant gracieuse .

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpN_asJw8zQ

www.facebook.com/together4animals/posts/10201224068298657

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0-bTVt_qfc

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbLRwCEsA-s

 En toi, Seigneur Roters , comme successeur de l'ancien décideur M.  Schramma et jetzigem Le maire de Cologne, est notre espoir que le chef  de l'Etat Traian Basescu, qui viole le droit européen , ils ont violé  sciemment , à l'avenir , non pas avec une telle exceptionnel peut  décorer prix !

 Distribution: Allemagne écrite et les médias en ligne , les stations de télévision

 together4animals , Petra Stainko

 au nom de tous les militants des droits des animaux à travers le monde

 Au nom de tous les signataires / intérieur .

 Berlin, 09.10.2013 ( actif jusqu'au 08.01.2014 )

----------


## astings

Bon sang Régine, merci d'avoir posté ces photos et ce film du sauvetage de ces merveilleux chiens . Je pleure toute les larmes de mon corps devant ces loulous tirés d'affaire mais aussi en pensant à tous les autres qui ne pourront pas être sauvé. 
HONTE à l'homme d'infliger tant de souffrance.

----------


## Chinooka

Maya  ::  





Le p'tit blanc





Talya, hyper craintive



On voit encore la terreur dans ses yeux  :: 



Encore Cosette



Bienvenue en Belgique et... je t'accorde ma confiance  :: 









Encore Tryla





Il y en a d'autres que je n'ai pas pensé à enregistrer tout de suite, hier les photos se succédaient à toute allure et je ne sais pas où les retrouver !

----------


## poppo

Merci Régine pour ce superbe reportage tellement émouvant.

----------


## Chinooka

Alma arrivée hier matin de roumanie... les bonnes habitudes sont vite prises et le regard très expressif   ::

----------


## annie68

Merci Chinooka pour la vidéo et les photos, ils sont tous magnifiques mais ont l'air un peu perdus ...Sam et Dolly  :: 
je suis très heureuse pour ceux là qui sont sauvés et qui vont avoir une belle vie, mais tellement de chagrin pour tous ceux restés là-bas qui sont partis ou qui vont partir si violemment ...un immense merci à toutes les personnes qui se dévouent sur place pour leur sauver la vie  ::

----------


## breton67

Régine des photos merveilleuses et pourtant elles font mal , comment peut on mon dieu faire du mal a ces etres sans défenses 
merci a tous ceux et celles qui vont faire le bonheur de ces petits bonhommes  ::

----------


## moussy

> Régine des photos merveilleuses et pourtant elles font mal , comment peut on mon dieu faire du mal a ces etres sans défenses 
> merci a tous ceux et celles qui vont faire le bonheur de ces petits bonhommes


 Je suis bien d'accord avec toi Breton ! Comment peut-on faire du mal à ces pauvres bêtes ? En tout cas ils sont magnifiques ces toutous ! Ceux-ci au moins vont être heureux et mener la vie que tout chien devrait mener !

----------


## Chinooka

Arrivé hier à Roissy pour la Fondation BB, Patrocle me fend le coeur, il a l'air si triste  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Dasco n'a pas l'air de regretter d'avoir quitté la roumanie  ::

----------


## cassie60

Pétition signée

cela fait du bien de voir ces loulous retrouvés la paix le bonheur
je pense à tous les autres laissés là bas , croisons les doigts pour qu'un maximum soit sauvés
un grand merci aux bénévoles ,aux asso qui se battent pour les retirer de ce monde indigne Leur travail n'est pas facile

----------


## breton67

+1 avec toi Cassie ::  
dieu qu ils doivent etre heureux en sécurité tous ces petits museaux , ils sont a croquer ::  
bravo oui a ceux qui sont sur le terrain c est sans doute horrible  ::

----------


## lili2000

Et celui-ci ?
En plus je trouve qu'il à un air de chien courant même s'il n'a pas de grandes oreilles !

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-lenuta-48145/

Je comprends que ce soit dur de choisir ...

----------


## lorette65

> Arrivé hier à Roissy pour la Fondation BB, Patrocle me fend le coeur, il a l'air si triste


Mention spéciale pour ce petit coeur Régine ; m'étonne que tu n'aies pas craqué  ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est très loin d'être fini !!!

http://www.petitions24.net/viol_en_t...ur_les_animaux

----------


## astings

C'est à se demander jusqu'où peut aller l'ignominie chez l'homme. Ecoeurant . Heureusement,je ne peux pas voir la photo , mais j'ai signé la pétition.

----------


## annie68

http://www.petitions24.net/justice_p...acre_de_pataud  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Annie, il me semble que j'avais déjà signé une pétition pour Pataud mais j'ai resigné et c'est passé !

----------


## cassie60

déjà signée pour le petit Pataud

pétition pour le viol sur animaux signée, cela existe aussi en Allemagne je ne retrouve plus cette dernière désolée

il est vrai que le petit Patrocle a le regard qui en dit long, Il ressemble à ma Princesse avec des oreilles tombantes 
toujours sans nouvelle de ORGANZA

----------


## annie68

> http://www.petitions24.net/justice_p...acre_de_pataud


désolée d'avoir pollué ton post alors, j'en ai profité pour  la signer car je ne l'avais pas vue .

----------


## Chinooka

Annie, pas de pollution ! Il y a tellement de pétitions en ce moment qu'il y en a bien une qui a pu nous échapper donc c'est bien de les rappeler !

Un moment de pur bonheur, j'espère que vous pourrez voir cette vidéo fabuleuse  ::  

Un éléphanteau, rescapé d'un cirque, goûte aux  joies de la mer pour la première fois, on dirait un gamin qui s'amuse dans les vagues   ::  

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## astings

Ce soir, au journal de 20H ils ont montré un reportage sur les chiens de roumanie. Evidement ils se sont bien gardés de parler de massacre mais " seulement " d'euthanasie. On a vu des hommes qui étaient prés à rentrer dans un immeuble pour prendre le chien d'une dame (elle l'a vite rentré dans le hall pour le protéger. ) Une autre dame n'a pas eu cette chance, elle a couru après le camion qui avait embarqué son chien (qui avait tous les papiers) sans succès . Dans le reportage le commentateur disait qu'elle n'a pas revu son chien. J'ai pleuré devant la détresse de ces personnes et de voir prendre ces loulous sans aucune précaution ni état d'âme. 
Excusez moi d'avoir plombé l'atmosphère

----------


## Chinooka

Ne t'inquiète pas, pour ma part j'ai déjà le moral plombé ce soir ! J'ai vu la fin de ce reportage mais il y en a une sur FB quia trouvé le lien, le reportage commence à la minute 23,30. Ce sont des vidéos que j'ai déjà vue sur FB, que ce soit les chiens qui sont attrapés ou le monsieur en polo jaune, la jeune fille qui rentre dans l'immeuble avec le chien pour le protéger et les dames en bigoudis et robe de chambre qui courent derrière la camionnette... C'était tout à fait tendancieux. Maman m'a téléphoné pour me prévenir que ça passait au JT, elle est au courant depuis des semaines de ce qui se passe là-bas mais elle était bouleversée et avait du mal à parler...

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/...*20 Heures du mardi 15 octobre 2013* 
www.francetvinfo.frRevoir  le 20 Heures du mardi 15 octobre 2013 en replay. Retrouvez également  l'ensemble des magazines de France Télévisions sur francetv info.








Sur FB ce soir :

"Aujourd'hui à Bucarest la fourrière a envoyé sur le terrain huit camions  pour ramasser des chiens. Les attrapes-chiens ont ramassé des dizaines  des chiens; des chiens stérilisés par une association. Les protecteurs  ont essayé de s'interposer mais ils se sont fait arrêter et amener au  commissariat où ils ont été verbalisés.  Apparemment il y aura une nouvelle action cette nuit..."

Mon Dieu que je les hais et je le dis froidement, comme une vérité.

Je regarde la suite d'un téléfilm policier et je vais dormir.

Aujourd'hui ma Titine, âgée de 14 ans quand même, a passé le contrôle technique comme une fleur  ::   Ca me fait du bien de parler d'une connerie de la vie courante...

----------


## astings

Alors vive titine ,14 ans est un bel âge .
 Moi aussi je regarde la fin d'un film et je vais me coucher. Demain, je pars pour quelques jours de vacances en Corse. Ça va me changer les idées (du moins, je l'espère. )

----------


## teuleu

> Ne t'inquiète pas, pour ma part j'ai déjà le moral plombé ce soir ! J'ai vu la fin de ce reportage mais il y en a une sur FB quia trouvé le lien, le reportage commence à la minute 23,30. Ce sont des vidéos que j'ai déjà vue sur FB, que ce soit les chiens qui sont attrapés ou le monsieur en polo jaune, la jeune fille qui rentre dans l'immeuble avec le chien pour le protéger et les dames en bigoudis et robe de chambre qui courent derrière la camionnette... C'était tout à fait tendancieux. Maman m'a téléphoné pour me prévenir que ça passait au JT, elle est au courant depuis des semaines de ce qui se passe là-bas mais elle était bouleversée et avait du mal à parler...
> 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/...*20 Heures du mardi 15 octobre 2013* 
> www.francetvinfo.frRevoir  le 20 Heures du mardi 15 octobre 2013 en replay. Retrouvez également  l'ensemble des magazines de France Télévisions sur francetv info.


le reportage m'a bien énervée alors  j'ai écris ici http://www.france2.fr/mediateur-info/ en envoyant des liens sur ce qui se passe VRAIMENT à bucarest , en envoyant aussi le lien de l'intervention de Drucker et en demandant au jt de 20 h de refaire un reportage , honnête cette fois

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme dit sur un autre post, j'écris à France 2  ::

----------


## teuleu

ici aussi 

*Les contributions des internautes.* Vous croisez une célébrité ? Vous êtes témoin d'un événement extraordinaire ? En vacances ou chez vous, envoyez-nous vos photos et vos témoignages sur : multimedia@20minutes.fr

----------


## cassie60

Bonnes vacances à toi; astings 
Pour  la Titine ,CHINOOKA  super  sachant que la voiture devient un outil indispensable 

je viens de voir le reportage je ne peux dire que dégout  ressentiment de colère  de voir les chiens la façon qu' ils sont attrapés traités 
comment peux t" on demander à ces imbéciles de respecter les animaux pour eux c'est un défi, un jeu  en plus rémunéré;
 j ai mal pour cette pauvre dame qui voit le chien partir  sachant qu'elle ne le reverra plus

----------


## Wilo

J'ai vu aussi le reportage de france 2, j'étais scandalisée de la façon dont le présentateur a fait l'introduction du sujet "et maintenant un reportage sur ce fléau que sont les chiens errants en Roumanie" déjà le "fléau". et en présentant d'une façon très tendancieuse le reste du reportage, pas un seul mot sur le massacre atroce des chiens. "Le gouvernement roumain ne peut stériliser les chiens, ça serait une dépense trop importante, ils les mettent en refuge et s'ils ne sont pas adoptés, ils seront euthanasiés". Euthanasiés, non, massacrés, éventrés, décapités y compris les chiens qui ont des propriétaires. Je suis aterrés par ces médias qui disent n'importe quoi. J'écris aussi de ce pas à france 2.

----------


## Chinooka

Ils n'ont pas d'argent pour stériliser (si le problème avait été pris à la base il y a plusieurs années, il n'aurait pas pris de telles proportions !!!) mais ils en ont pour acheter des camionnettes flambant neuves pour attraper les chiens... cherchez l'erreur !!!

Alors ça se précise... après un tout petit coup de gueule  ::  

Dès que la photo de Luna a paru sur FB, je me suis renseignée sur elle : âge et ententes avec les femelles. J'ai laissé les filles se reposer après le voyage de samedi dernier et lundi j'ai envoyé un mail avec des photos d'Aladine (dont celle avec la tête dans le mur à la fourrière qui se trouve sur la première page de ce post) pour montrer que j'avais l'habitude des grands traumatisés puisque Luna est traumatisée ++. J'apprends aujourd'hui qu'elle est adoptée... et pas par moi ! J'ai donc écrit que j'allais me tourner vers d'autres assos qui font venir des chiens de Roumanie, que je devais avoir au moins un coup de coeur pour adopter parce qu'on passerait des années ensemble et... cinq minutes plus tard, Luna est pour moi  ::   En principe elle arrive en novembre  ::

----------


## lorette65

C'est super Régine!!!
Ces petits yeux tristes vont bientôt pétiller de bonheur  :: 
Nous tarde des photos chez toi ; le QQ sur le canapé!!

----------


## manou 85

l'histoire de la Roumanie est complexe.
Du temps des dictateurs, la femme n'avait pas accès à la contraception car le pays avait besoin d'enfants  alors tu penses bien que la sterilisation des animaux  pour eux c'était n'importe koi.

Alors qu'il n'y a que ce moyen d'évter ces boucheries.

----------


## cassie60

Super REGINE, Luna va trouver une famille merveilleuse,
j ai écris au médiateur sur cette façon de présenter le massacre en Roumanie
l'écoute est faite  d'un seul coté les gens qui sont anti animaux il aurait fallut écouter les autres qui chaque jour chaque minute se battent pour sauver de l assassinat de ces chiens d'une façon horrible
le gamin DCD   aurait été violé puis assassiné
 un innocent de plus  pendant ce temps là il vaut mieux tuer les chiens que d'inquiéter ce personnage 
j espère que ce pays ne deviendra pas européen

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Régine je n'ai pas de mots car offrir "une vie " à Luna c'est juste MAGNIFIQUE
 ::

----------


## cassie60

UNE PHOTO QUI CIRCULE A PTG ET A DIFFUSER AU MAXIMUM

----------


## lorette65

Partagé  :Frown:

----------


## breton67

Régine c était l un de mes gros coups de coeur cette petite Luna , bien sur on voudrait les adopter tous , de voir ces yeux pleins de terreur c est vraiment dur d etre impuissante 
bravo de" t etre battue pour elle ,tu seras une moman épatante pres de laquelle cette beauté oubliera l enfer

----------


## Chinooka

Merci les filles ! En fait elle arrive le 26 octobre et non à la mi-novembre... elle est prête donc autant la faire venir plus rapidement, ça libère une place là-bas pour un autre. Mardi il va falloir faire le gros ravitaillement pour ne pas les laisser seuls au début, même si mon aide-ménagère est là ! J'ai commencé ma liste de courses, pourvu qu'il y ait beaucoup de promos  ::  

Cassie, c'est une belle vision pour tous les enfants roumains qui sont confrontés à des massacres de chiens... qu'est-ce que ça donnera tout ça ???

Dans un village, un type est mort après avoir mangé des saucisses empoisonnées destinées aux chiens !

Même les chiens des asso ne sont pas en sécurité. Et la Moldavie commence aussi... Pas un pour racheter l'autre  ::  

Le 28 octobre, les Allemands organisent une manif à Bruxelles au siège de l'Europe où se tient une réunion pour le bien-être animal. Je pense qu'ils sont toujours dans l'attente d'une autorisation. Je comptais m'y rendre mais si Luna arrive deux jours avant, je préfère ne pas confier la meute à Maman, difficile pour elle d'intervenir s'il y a le moindre problème. Pour ceux qui ne peuvent y aller, ils peuvent envoyer le dessin d'un chien sur une feuille A4 mais je dois regarder le lien plus attentivement pour savoir où l'envoyer, Teuleu à qui j'en avais parlé est peut-être au courant ? Je dirais bien que vous pouvez me l'envoyer mais mon imprimante fait grève  ::  

Il faudra trouver un autre nom pour Luna parce que Luda... Luna... elles vont y perdre leur latin  ::  Quoique pour Ducon, ça passerait plus inaperçu  ::   Je vais commencer à y réfléchir ! Je pensais à "Harmonie"... harmonie que j'aimerais tellement voir enfin arriver dans tous ces pays entre les "humains" et les animaux.

----------


## Chinooka

Voilà une vidéo qu'il faudrait envoyer à Pujadas !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W5eL...&feature=share

----------


## teuleu

J'ai envoyé tout ça  partout où je pouvais 

Michel Drucker http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9_v9...layer_embedded
vidéo ici https://www.facebook.com/events/500666966693668/ la même en mieux ici http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W5eL...&feature=share
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB__XVtmXT4
http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...-business.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ71orezXLs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP1N7lEI8ew
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTumvhrVBDg
http://www.wowbiz.ro/maidaneza-carei...2a0_72596.html
http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...d-by-dogs.html
https://www.facebook.com/events/2946...36630/?fref=ts
http://xnici.wordpress.com/2013/09/3...-from-romania/
https://www.facebook.com/events/1429381480622376/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=CfJgy1PmR3I
http://wamiz.com/chiens/actu/mickey-...anie-3994.html
http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...en-rights.html
https://www.facebook.com/events/241152296036132/
http://www.actuanimaux.com/actualite...nseil-europeen

----------


## teuleu

> Le 28 octobre, les Allemands organisent une manif à Bruxelles au siège de l'Europe où se tient une réunion pour le bien-être animal. Je pense qu'ils sont toujours dans l'attente d'une autorisation. Je comptais m'y rendre mais si Luna arrive deux jours avant, je préfère ne pas confier la meute à Maman, difficile pour elle d'intervenir s'il y a le moindre problème. Pour ceux qui ne peuvent y aller, ils peuvent envoyer le dessin d'un chien sur une feuille A4 mais je dois regarder le lien plus attentivement pour savoir où l'envoyer, Teuleu à qui j'en avais parlé est peut-être au courant ? Je dirais bien que vous pouvez me l'envoyer mais mon imprimante fait grève  
> 
> .


https://www.facebook.com/events/1429381480622376/

----------


## Mi

Régine, j'ai pensé à "HOPE".
Pas très original mais tellement parlant.
Les cauchemars noirs de mes nuits tant de détresse. Je me sens tellement impuissante.
Je m'en vais serrer les miens bien fort.
Caresses aux vôtres et à ceux qui ont trouvé le bonheur près de vous, en particulier.
Bisous reconnaissants à vous tous pour tout ce que vous faites.

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Teuleu  ::  

Mi, la petite chienne de Christina (qui organise les sauvetages) est bien sûr roumaine et elle s'appelle Hope  ::   Sinon j'aime beaucoup !

Un appel en urgence, si vous connaissez une FA ou adoptant en Belgique... Elle arrive le 26 avec Luna. Je peux donner mon mail en MP et je ferai suivre à une des personnes qui s'occupent du sauvetage. Je n'ai pas plus de détails que ceci :

 S.O.S!!! désistement de dernière minute.....pas de  commentaires SVP...!!!!
D'urgence une adoptante pour cette jolie Blondy qui  vient deuxième transport.....
BLONDY - 2 ans et demi stérilisée sauvée le  28.09.2013 de la fourrière !!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Ca va, elle a trouvé une solution. Je ne comprends vraiment pas les gens qui se désistent, connaissant la situation là-bas c'est vraiment lâche et très bas  ::  

Il y en a une deuxième qui n'avait plus de solution (  ::  ) mais je ne sais pas où ça en est parce que j'ai dû partir en urgence chez la véto avec Luda : grande probabilité qu'elle ait fait un petit AVC, elle a les yeux fuyants, et qu'elle se soit fait un lumbago à cette occasion en espérant que ce ne soit pas une hernie discale. Elle est sous cortisone, je la surveille de près. A 11h, elle marchait de façon un peu mécanique et cet après-midi elle a crié sur le canapé, Titi a dû lui faire mal sans le vouloir. Elle a voulu descendre et est tombée lourdement sur le dos, ensuite elle ne tenait plus fort sur ses pattes et s'est réfugiée dans le studio d'Aladine donc je l'ai emmenée. Là elle s'est remise dans le studio qu'elle partage avec Aladine.

Bon, je vais voir si l'autre fifille a une solution  ::

----------


## Wilo

pleins de pensées positives pour Luda, et j'espère que l'autre fifille va trouver une solution.
La photo de Cassie  ::  la petite fille va être marquée à vie c'est affreux  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Luda n'a pas voulu manger ce soir mais elle a quand même avalé les deux bouts de saucisse avec la cortisone. Je n'ai pas insisté, on verra demain. Elle avait la nausée chez la véto après les deux injections donc je la laisse au repos pour aujourd'hui  ::  

Jusqu'où ira le cynisme des salopards ? Là, on atteint des sommets. Des affiches fleurissent à Bucarest, tout le monde s'extasie sur FB jusqu'à ce que les Roumains amoureux des chiens ne dévoilent la vérité : le n° de téléphone est celui de l'ASPA, la société qui emploie les dogcatcheurs... Ils font ça pour donner une meilleure impression à l'étranger afin que les pétitions et manifestations s'arrêtent ! En plus de toutes leurs qualités, ils sont hypocrites au plus haut point et prennent les gens pour des cons. Je n'ai jamais vu un pays aussi retors, c'est vraiment à vomir ! Ce sont de grands malades mentaux.

----------


## breton67

toute politesse avalée (meme pas honte )quelle bande de faux culs 
j aimerais savoir , on s en doute  , ou est passé l argent qui devait servir a sétriliser ces pauvres betes 
des moeurs pareilles tu as raisons Régine ce sont des malades mentaux et nom de dieu personne pour leur demander des comptes ?
ah ils sont beaux nos représentants  :: 
si quelqu un sait???????? parmis la flopée de ministres de notre gouvernement  qui pourrait  on envoyer voir un peu ce qui se passe ?je veux bien envoyer les liens

----------


## Chinooka

Mon ordi donne des signes de faiblesse... ne vous inquiétez pas si vous ne me voyez plus !!! Ce n'est franchement pas le moment  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je vais me dépêcher de faire une sauvegarde de tout !!!

----------


## pionpion

Quelle chance pour cette jolie petite chienne de venir chez toi, c'est sûr qu'elle sera aimée, merci pour elle

----------


## cassie60

organza réservée?  pas de nouvelie

----------


## cassie60

organza en sécurité oufffffff

----------


## lili2000

Chinooka : comment va Luda aujourd'hui  :: 
et l'ordi ?  ::

----------


## cassie60

LUDA  va comment ?

----------


## Chinooka

> organza en sécurité oufffffff


Ca fait un moment qu'elle est en sécurité, non ? Il me semble l'avoir lu sur FB il y a un moment déjà ?

Luda a passé une nuit tranquille, un peu raide au lever et elle a mangé sa gamelle, ses yeux sont redevenus normaux par rapport à hier. La cortisone agit vite : deux pipis dans la maison aujourd'hui  ::  

Je pense que l'ordi était fatigué hier soir, il est vrai qu'il est mis à contribution jusqu'à pas d'heure, je dors moins longtemps donc il bosse plus !

Les deux fifilles roumaines en rade ont trouvé de chouettes adoptants ainsi qu'une Lolita de 6 ans qui arrive aussi le 26. Je n'ai pas de nouvelles de Luna mais les filles sont débordées avec le prochain voyage donc je les laisse tranquilles !

Je continue de découvrir des choses ahurissantes qui se passent là-bas  ::   Mais ça suffit pour aujourd'hui..

Bon week-end et surtout ne ratez pas ça, histoire de se changer les idées  ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2vfq...&feature=share

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En fait Luda a mangé ses deux gamelles : matin et soir  ::

----------


## teuleu

J'ADORE TA VIDEO  ::

----------


## cassie60

> J'ADORE TA VIDEO


+1

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Moi aussi 
les chats sont "trop"
*« Le chat ronronne le présent. Le chat est toujours dans aujourd'hui... Le chat mijote et ne bout jamais. Le chat est un animal concentré, un poêle à combustion lente. »*

----------


## Wilo

quand il y a chiens et chats, les chats font la loi, ça s'est sûr, en tout cas chez moi c'est comme ça  ::  trop bonne la vidéo  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pétition à signer et diffuser en urgence : à Drobeta-Turnu Severin, 577 chiens sont prévus pour la mort  ::  

https://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9tit...l-the-577-dogs

----------


## cassie60

Pétition signée et PTG

----------


## annie68

> Pétition à signer et diffuser en urgence : à Drobeta-Turnu Severin, 577 chiens sont prévus pour la mort  
> 
> https://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9tit...l-the-577-dogs



+ 1

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pétition signée et PTG



+1

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pétition signée et PTG



+1

----------


## Wilo

signée. Ce n'est pas possible cette frénésie, mais que faut il faire pour arrêter ce massacre ? ::

----------


## Chinooka

Nos pays et leurs dirigeants sont tout aussi coupables que les roumains : savoir et se taire, c'est être complice !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Alors, il y a eu la vidéo avec les chats super sympa mais le lien que je vous mets l'est beaucoup moins
Et çà se passe en Roumanie
*Lara cherche un ou plusieurs parrains, voire une famille mais ce sera difficile*
LES GENS SONT MONSTRUEUX
http://www.rescue-forum.com/parraina...5/nouveau.html

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Si vous pouvez l'aider même peu Mais je sais  beaucoup d'entre vous se sont investies  le sauvetage des chiens J'espère que les chats roumains ne vont pas connaître le même sort et que cette pauvre Lara est un cas isolé
Régine, je n'interviens plus sur ce sujet sur ton post :: 

Comment va Luda ce matin???

----------


## teuleu

> Pétition à signer et diffuser en urgence : à Drobeta-Turnu Severin, 577 chiens sont prévus pour la mort  
> 
> https://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9tit...l-the-577-dogs


signé

----------


## Chinooka

Luda va bien, elle trépigne à nouveau pour la gamelle et vient faire un tour près de moi quand je mange  ::  

Excellent !

----------


## Chinooka

Pétition à signer et à diffuser : un autre maire de roumanie s'apprête à euthanasier 400 chiens de la fourrière...

http://www.yousign.org/en/vioricafilimon

J'ai hâte que ma petite mère quitte ce pays de tarés. Et il y a encore tant d'autres adorables poilus à sauver : en adoptant ou en prenant en FA...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Encore une : il faut arriver à 50.000 signatures... au moins ! Il n'y en a que 31.000.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/307/730/650/demand-investigation-into-horror-shelter-in-hresa-bosnia/?z00m=20637191

----------


## Chinooka

http://www.change.org/petitions/annahme-unserer-beschwerde-bei-der-eu-gegen-den-mitgliedsstaat-rum%C3%A4nien?fb_action_ids=10200549522693110&fb_a  ction_types=change-org%3Arecruit&fb_ref=__uUXoqauonL&fb_source=other_  multiline&action_object_map={%2210200549522693110%  22%3A311498832326159}&action_type_map={%2210200549  522693110%22%3A%22change-org%3Arecruit%22}&action_ref_map={%221020054952269  3110%22%3A%22__uUXoqauonL%22}

Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça met tout ça ???  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Allez le voir, vous ne serez pas déçues  ::  

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ukitza-100736/

----------


## lili2000

Pour les amoureux des grandes oreilles et il y en a beaucoup qui suivent ce post :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...tlucon-100735/

Chinooka : comment va Luda ?

----------


## Chinooka

Luda va super bien, elle galope pour sa gamelle comme avant ! Je vais demander à ma véto si je peux diminuer la cortisone d'un quart, elle m'avait que je pouvais si ça allait mieux mais je préfère demander pour faire au mieux parce que j'ai eu peur !

Pluto circule sur FB, je l'ai diffusé hier soir.

Le pauvre golden (?) qui vivait dans un camp de gens du voyage a trouvé une solution, il me faisait vraiment pitié.

Dans trois jours, le long voyage commence pour Luna et ses compagnons. Je ne sais pas combien ils seront cette fois. Je vais commencer à décompter les heures !!!

Il y en a six du refuge d'Irina qui sont arrivés à Roissy, dont trois pour la Belgique, les adoptants étaient sur place pour les accueillir   ::  

Cassie, tu sais quand Organza te rejoindra ?

----------


## Chinooka

On n'a pas fini. La Turquie se propose d'envoyer les chiens errants bien loin, là où ils ne peuvent pas survivre...

http://www.care2.com/causes/turkeys-...t-survive.html

D'ici à ce qu'on les accepte dans l'Union européenne, le tableau d'une super Europe sera parfait.

----------


## cassie60

non je ne sais pas quand organza viendra nous rejoindre je patiente
super que LUDA va mieux

----------


## Chinooka

Normalement ils embarquent ce soir et demain matin, ils seront en Hongrie  ::  


 

Je vous avoue que la tension monte  ::  Cette fois-ci ils sont une trentaine ! J'ai acheté un beau harnais (facile à enfiler) et la laisse assortie pour la princesse  ::  

Nouvelle pétition à signer et diffuser (si après tout ça les choses ne changent pas.....) :

http://www.change.org/petitions/roma...share_petition

Une asso roumaine de PA a déposé une plainte contre le gouvernement roumain devant la cour de justice européenne ! Nos autorités et toute l'Europe ne pourront plus dire qu'elles ne savaient pas !!!

Dès que j'ai des nouvelles, je vous fais signe ! Christina (la Roumaine/Belge) est en contact permanent avec les transporteurs donc on peut suivre le voyage de loin  ::

----------


## teuleu

elle sera bientôt là

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On n'y croit très fort

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a environ une heure, on nous a annoncé que les toutous étaient dans le camion et qu'ils allaient bientôt partir. Je pense qu'ils ont commencé le voyage à cette heure-ci. Le stress...

Cassie, je viens de lire qu'Organza arrive le 2 ou 3 novembre  ::

----------


## annie68

Bonsoir chinooka, où trouves-tu toutes ces infos stp ? 
bravo pour les adoptions et pour tous ces toutous qui vont arriver  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Sur FB : maintenant je suis accro, littéralement droguée  ::  

Pour la Belgique, il n'existe pas de forum : uniquement les posts sur FB. Mais pour Organza par exemple, je pense qu'on peut trouver les mêmes infos sur le forum de Mukitza.

Pour samedi, il y en a 33 qui arrivent  ::

----------


## annie68

merci, 33 ça semble peu mais c'est beaucoup en même temps  ::

----------


## Chinooka

N'oublie pas que la Belgique est un tout petit pays  ::  Il y a un nouveau voyage à la mi-novembre, il me semble qu'il y en a encore un fin novembre. Si quelqu'un a des connaissances en Belgique, parlez-en : FA ou adoptants permettent d'en sauver plus et de faire de la place là-bas pour d'autres chiens qui sont dans les fourrières publiques où c'est vraiment l'horreur... quand il n'y en a pas des centaines qui sont "euthanasiés" en une fois  ::  

Tous ceux qui adoptent ou prennent en FA (ça se termine souvent en adoption !) sont heureux et très impatients et en même temps extrêmement tristes pour tous ceux qui ne seront pas sauvés. 

Une personne avait adopté une fifille prévue pour le transport de ce samedi, dans le transport du 12 il y avait le petit Sam (celui qui était terrorisé et tellement triste) qui n'avait pas de solution (bravo à ceux qui se désistent en dernière minute !!!) donc elle l'a pris en FA. Sa fifille adoptée arrive donc samedi... vous aurez compris que si tout se passe bien dans sa meute, le petit Sam sera adopté parce qu'elle s'y est fort attachée ainsi que son petit garçon  ::  Suite à un autre désistement, une famille a pris deux très gros en FA... très vite transformée en famille d'adoption et tout se passe bien  ::  

Le problème c'est qu'il y a aussi beaucoup de chiens à adopter chez nous (France, Belgique) et si la Bosnie s'y met, je ne sais pas comment on pourra faire !!!

Les Anglais ont réservé 150 p'tits Roumains, ils envoient une camionnette pour en prendre déjà 40. Il y a beaucoup de pays qui sont actifs.

Une asso vraiment merveilleuse qui est sur place, c'est Vier Pfoten (je pense que ce sont des Hollandais mais qui travaillent avec des Roumains sur place, dont des vétos) : cette asso stérilise gratuitement les chiens adoptés par des Roumains ! Une entreprise prend soin d'une grosse meute de chiens, Vier Pfoten va intervenir là aussi. C'est triste qu'il n'y ait pas plus de bons Roumains et tous les gosses qui ont vu ces "attrapages" par les dogcatcheurs, les horreurs, les chiens torturés et morts dans les rues : qu'est-ce que ça va donner ???

J'ai vu une vidée où un sale gosse emm*** un gros chien genre berger en prenant son élan pour sauter dessus non-stop... : à la place du chien, j'aurais mordu méchamment 50 fois ! Ce gentil chien s'est laissé faire comme une crème. Il a été empoisonné le lendemain... pourtant un chien qui aurait fait un excellent chien de famille !!!

Je suis écoeurée, je ne trouve plus les mots pour dire à quel point  ::

----------


## cassie60

Pour Organza je viens de lire qu'elle a été stérilisée,
 toujours pas de date d'arrivée

----------


## breton67

tant de bonheur et de suite l horreur  c est a devenir enragé 
au diable ceux qui promettent et se retirent apres c est dégueu 
Regine et Cassie et mes loulous aussi (le gif chien pas moyen de le coller :: )

----------


## cassie60

pétition signée ," une image d'un toutou bien difficile à regarder "
 il faut continuer à signer même si parfois nous avons l'impression que cela ne sert à rien 
Les barbares veulent nous avoir à l'usure

----------


## Chinooka

La nuit dernière, un grand défenseur roumain des animaux de Bucarest est décédé du coeur  ::   Il vivait avec sa maman âgée et ils nourrissaient les chiens et chats des rues. Pour ceux qui désirent participer, il y a une cagnotte ouverte à l'asso Charly Le Blanc pour lui offrir des funérailles dignes et pour sauver les animaux qu'il avait chez lui parce que sa maman n'a pas beaucoup de moyens et elle n'a plus l'âge de s'occuper seule de tous les poilus, les bénévoles roumains vont s'occuper d'eux mais ils n'ont pas beaucoup de moyens non plus (je peux donner les coordonnées si vous voulez mais dites-le ici parce que c'est la cohue dans mes mails, je n'arrive plus à suivre et plein de trucs m'échappent dont les mails d'alerte de Rescue). C'est une énorme perte pour la PA en général mais surtout pour la PA roumaine qui avait tant besoin de lui  ::   La PA est en deuil, la vie est tellement injuste. Il y a tellement d'ordures qui sont en vie et lui, il doit partir...  ::  




D'après la photo, il avait un petit chien handicapé (lors d'une manif à Bucarest)



Cassie, j'ai bien lu ??? : Organza est prévue pour le voyage du 2 ou du 3 novembre. Ce n'est pas indiqué sur le forum Mukitza ? parce que c'est l'asso elle-même qui l'a annoncé sur FB. Mais je vais rechercher le post pour être sûre.

Ma petite Luna roule vers la Belgique. J'ai deux photos de l'embarquement... Ils ont tous l'air inquiet mais elle est vraiment très terrorisée cette petite biche  ::    Ca me fait très mal au coeur pour elle mais surtout pour les autres qui n'auront pas la chance de ceux qui peuvent partir à l'étranger et qui continueront de subir ce génocide canin immonde. Que je hais ce monde si cruel envers tous les animaux  ::

----------


## poppo

Bon sang Régine.......ce regard :: .......elle pénètre dans ton âme....vite qu'elle arrive chez toi, chez elle...

----------


## Chinooka

Oui ma Poppo, c'est terrible  ::   Il va y avoir du boulot... Mais bon, j'agirai comme je l'ai fait avec Aladine.

Des nouvelles toutes fraîches :

"Tout va bien.   Les chiens sont ok et calmes ...pour l'instant  vers 6-7h du matin ils quittent la Roumanie ...POUR TOUJOURS !"

Tant que le camion sera en Roumanie, je ne serai pas rassurée !!!

Mais franchement : un grand coup de chapeau à ces bénévoles sur place qui comprennent l'angoisse des adoptants/FA et qui se donnent la peine de faire des photos au moment de l'embarquement ! Grand coup de chapeau aux transporteurs qui prennent quand même des risques tant qu'ils n'ont pas passé la frontière et grand coup de chapeau à Christina qui est encore debout : en contact avec les transporteurs pour nous donner des nouvelles au fur et à mesure !!! C'est vraiment une fille géniale qui met tout son coeur et toute son âme dans les sauvetages des malheureux de son ex-pays  ::  

Je ne sais plus si je l'ai dit mais dans le groupe belge sur FB, je retrouve la même ambiance, les mêmes angoisses, la même chaleur entre adoptants/FA et les organisatrices du sauvetage que lors du grand sauvetage de Mornac en 2008 sur Rescue (j'avais adopté Titi à l'époque) ! Ce n'est pas une asso, ce sont vraiment des particuliers qui consacrent tout leur temps (en plus de leur boulot) à sauver un maximum de chiens de Roumanie  ::   Je retrouve une telle ferveur entre les adoptants/FA du 12 octobre, ceux de ce transport-ci et ceux des prochains voyages : ça réchauffe vraiment le coeur !!!! 

Il y avait tant et tant de toutous que je voulais sauver entre les sauvetages belges et ceux des asso françaises... Il y en a encore qui me tenaient vraiment très à coeur et qui sont toujours sur le carreau...  ::   Entre autres une mémère genre berger/lab noire de 12 ans mais elle est sauvée  ::   Mais pas les autres que je voulais aider  ::  

Finalement on ressent un sentiment de culpabilité en choisissant un  poilu plutôt qu'un autre parce qu'on se dit que les autres risquent très  gros... Quelle m**** ce pays  :: 

D'autre part, j'ai eu une critique d'une personne (sur un post d'une asso française pour un chien précis) parce que j'ai eu l'honnêteté de dire que mes chiens ne sortaient pas du jardin  ::  .... il est certain qu'il vaut mieux la torture (poison, brûlé vif et autres joyeusetés), le massacre à la tronçonneuse ou à la hache et la mort que de jouer dans un jardin avec six compagnons, tant qu'à faire......  ::   Alors qu'on ne pleure pas après des adoptants !!! Je pense qu'il vaut mieux une vie chez moi qu'un box dans un refuge ou une fourrière ou pire, mais je dois me tromper...  ::    Et c'était une Roumaine qui le disait ! J'ai un avantage sur d'autres : je ne les laisse pas seuls à la maison pendant des journées entières à attendre mon retour du boulot ! Pour les chiens, c'est comme pour nous : on ne peut pas tout avoir dans la vie, il faut faire des choix et ma meute ne me semble pas trop malheureuse ni déséquilibrée, même la Scarlett s'est calmée  ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Bande d'ordures !!!

"Avedis  a ete agresse par les dog catchers, puis frappe en voiture. Il leur a  offert d'argent pour qu'ils laissent tranquiles ses chiens. Quand meme,  ceux-ci ont demande l'aide de la police. Il a recu une amende car il n'a  pas permis aux dog catchers de faire  leur "boulot". Son coeur a cede.  ( a cause de la tristesse, de  l'injustice en Roumanie et du fait que de plus en plus d'animaux errants  sont maltraites, empoisonnes)"

Il est mort à l'hôpital suite à ça  ::

----------


## cassie60

Je suis allée sur Le Forum MUKITZA pas de date de départ, de plus pas de contact de l asso ,alors j attends la fifille j espère être prévenue suffisamment tôt pour faire garder ma meute le temps d'aller la chercher à l aéroport
Lorsque j ai récupéré TAIGA , le même regard que la petite LUNA
je suis comme toi , si je pouvais en sauver davantage je le ferai c'est le cur serré dans sauver un et savoir que d'autres resteront la bas
a ce jour je me suis engagée pour ORGANZA et lLa petite chatte Martyrisée LARA 
Pour les critiques, il y a des championnes du clavier; à mettre dans le même sac que les Râleurs style DUCON 1 
d'accord avec toi, tes chiens ont accès au jardin des câlins etc ......mieux vaut cela que 2 sorties de 5mn, l absence du maitre pendant 8 h voir plus
je suis triste d'appendre le décès d'un défenseur de LA PA ,le monde est vraiment injuste 
MORT POUR VOULOIR SAUVER DES CHIENS DE LA BARBARIE ceci doit être relaté je vais envoyer un mail aux chaines françaises
Peux tu mettre SVP les coordonnées pour une petite participation merci

----------


## Chinooka

Les fiiiiiiillles !!! Il y a 25 minutes : ils ont passé la frontière, ils ne risquent plus rien dans ce pays de m**** !!!!!!!!!!!  :Pom pom girl:   :Pom pom girl:   :Pom pom girl:  

Pffff une nuit pratiquement blanche, je suis crevée mais en même temps survoltée : mais je ne le regrette pas lol !!!

Oh là là, il faut que je calme, je sens le pic de tension arriver à grande vitesse  ::  

Bon, je reviens plus tard !!!!!

Cassie, ça va être dur de retrouver le lien dans la multitude de messages.... mais j'essaierai quand j'aurai un peu récupéré sinon je ne vais pas tenir le coup !!! Tu es sur FB ?

----------


## lorette65

Bientôt chez toi la fifille

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Le regard de Luna, la mort de ce défenseur de la PA, les chiens euthanasiés etc etc.... Je comprends que tu sois sous tension
mais pas de culpabilité Régine, surtout pas
Oui Luna sera mieux chez toi qu'à la merci de ces sauvages
Et reste calme on attend l'arrivée de cette fure Princesse avec fébrilité
Un grand merci à tous ceux qui adoptent ou font fa

----------


## cassie60

Je vais rarement sur FB ne cherche pas; l'asso me préviendra des qu' il faudra aller chercher ORGANZA
 Le temps me parait long inquiète tant qu'elle n aura pas quitté ce pays de M...E 
contente pour toi; ta puce arrive , tu peux dormir sur tes 2 oreilles

----------


## manou 85

Ce regard est poignant !!

Beaucoup de travail en perspective mais ils le valent bien.

Tous ces chiens adoptés ont connu tellement de galères qu'ils vont apprécier un bonheur simple.

----------


## Jay17

Super heureuse pour ta petite Luna, elle va découvrir le paradis chez toi Chinooka !!! relaxe-toi maintenant !
Pourrais-tu m'indiquer où envoyer une contribution pour ce pauvre homme décédé et tous ses protégés ?

Et comme je suis heureuse aussi pour LARA qui ira chez Cassie. J'aurais tant voulu l'adopter, mais impossible avec mon "sauvageon" qui n'est pas vacciné et en plus a souvent des poussées de coryza. C'est un grand soulagement de savoir LARA sauvée.

----------


## cassie60

pour Lara, je me suis proposée il faut savoir si cette martyre puisse s'entendre avec les chiens
 la décision émanera de MARINA qui fera pour le mieux ; une meute de gros poilus chez moi  super cool avec tout le monde

----------


## cassie60

Au final  ORGANZA devrait poser ses patounes sur le sol Français le 3 novembre 
confirmation faite sur le FORUM MUTIKZA
encore quelques nuits blanches a attendre

----------


## Jay17

Nouvelle passée au JT de 13 heures : "*Des penseurs, écrivains, philosophes, scientifiques et historiens cosignent, sous l’égide de la Fondation 30 Millions d’Amis, un manifeste réclamant que les animaux soient enfin reconnus comme des êtres « vivants et sensibles » dans le Code civil.*" On y retrouve entre autres : BORIS CYRULNIK  -  ALAIN FINKIELKRAUT -  MATTHIEU RICARD  -  DIDIER DECOIN  -  ÉRIK ORSENNA  -  DIDIER VAN CAUWELAERT  -  PIERRE RAHBI  -  HUBERT REEVES etc.

Avec une pétition à signer :
http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/agir-pour-les-animaux/petitions/signer-petition/pour-un-nouveau-statut-juridique-de-lanimal-22.html

Malheureusement la journaliste du JT au lieu d'en profiter pour parler de la situation en roumanie, a parlé ... de la Grande-Bretagne !!!

----------


## Jay17

Pour un maximum de visibilité, je viens aussi de créer un post ici :
Manifeste pour un nouveau statut juridique de l'animal

----------


## annie68

https://www.facebook.com/France.Romania?fref=ts

j'avais mis un petit mot sur la page de môssieur l'ambassadeur, il a bizarrement disparu  :: 




j'ai fait une capture d'écran mais elle ne se met pas

----------


## cassie60

Pétition pour un nouveau statut signée

----------


## astings

Je suis en Corse depuis 10 jours chez mon amie qui avait sauvé les deux chiens ( j'avais raconté l'histoire sur ce post et mis les photos des 2 griffons nivernais) et bien,il y a un mois, un c.....d a tué le fils à coup de fusil.la mère est sauvée. Mon amie ne s'en remet pas et pleure.ET NOUS SOMMES EN FRANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
j'ai de la tristesse mais aussi beaucoup de colère pour la mort de ce fervent défenseur  de la cause animale. Moi aussi je vais envoyer un petit chèque donc tu peux me donner les coordonnées .
Ta petite luna est magnifique mais,quel regard!!!! Elle a du en voir des horreurs . Vivement qu'elle soit dans son paradis avec toi et ta meute.Il n'y à plus longtemps à attendre.
Regine, il ne faut pas t'en faire pour les remarques inappropriées de cette personne, tout le monde ,ici, sait que le bonheur d'un chien est lié à l'amour et aux soins qu'on lui porte .Ce qui importe pour lui,c'est d'être avec son maître et non d'être des heures seul. 
Je rentre dimanche et j'espère qu'on aura des photos de la princesse( je trouve qu'elle est majestueuse) .

----------


## Mi

Purée ! que cette attente est longue !
Cette nuit, j'ai rêvé de votre premier contact tu n'en finissais pas de parler de son regard qui te reconnaissait et de répéter "Mon Dieu, qu'elle est petite !" "comme je l'aime cette petite !".
Tu as une idée de l'heure de son arrivée ? Pense à nous tous qui attendons avec toi (donne nous vite des nouvelles quand vous serez réunies).
Bisous

----------


## Chinooka

Un peu crevée....  ::  Il y a une heure, ils étaient à Vienne. Il y a 1.108 km jusqu'à Bruxelles donc un peu moins pour l'endroit où ils arrivent. Maman vient à 8h30 pour garder la meute parce que ça prendra bien la matinée : sortir les chiens du camion au fur et à mesure de l'arrivée des adoptants/FA, leur dégourdir les pattes et faire les papiers. Tout le monde ne passera pas en même temps et je ne peux pas obliger Maman à se lever à l'aube.

Pour la cagnotte pour le monsieur décédé, n'ayant pas de chèques en Belgique j'envoie un billet sous enveloppe à l'asso :Il faut noter que c'est pour les obsèques de Avedis Ghazarian parce que l'asso reçoit aussi des dons pour les chiens.

http://www.charlyleblanc.org/faire-u.../faire-un-don/

_ Association Charly Le Blanc__
3, rue de lAbbé Derry  Pavillon n° 7__
92130  ISSY-LES-MOULINEAUX_ 

*> par carte bancaire* (mode de paiement 100% sécurisé)

 *> par virement PayPal*
 Entrez ladresse suivante:  dons.charly@orange.fr
 Choisir de préférence loption Entre proches qui est gratuite pour tout approvisionnement par compte bancaire ou Solde PayPal.
 Vous pouvez aussi flasher ce code avec votre smartphone ou votre tablette :



*> par virement bancaire*
 Pour obtenir les coordonnées bancaires de Charly (RIB), envoyez un e-mail à ladresse suivante :  charlyleblanc@orange.fr


*> en espèces*

Je vais commencer à tout préparer pour demain histoire de ne rien oublier parce que j'ai la tête à l'envers  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Mi, tu es certaine que tu n'as pas rêvé de Luda plutôt ? parce que c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit en la voyant arriver "mon Dieu qu'elle est petite"  ::   Il est vrai que je n'ai pas encore vu de photo de Luna sur pied, je n'ai aucune idée de sa taille, c'est ce qu'on appelle "acheter un chien dans un chapeau"  ::  

Bon, je vais aux nouvelles mais je pense qu'on en n'aura plus avant demain matin.

----------


## Chinooka

Ca se précise : arrivée prévue vers 9 heure demain matin.....les loulous arrivent.....

----------


## lorette65

Encore une nuit blanche Régine...
Courage, elle est bientôt là!!

----------


## Mi

Régine, un petit conseil ?
File au dodo ! demain sera une journée riche en émotion et tu auras besoin de toutes tes "capacités".
Bonne nuit !

----------


## breton67

jamais tu n arriveras a dormir  :: 
fais gaffe Régine si tu as ta tete de je n ais pas eu ma dose de café..............
je voudrais tant etre a ta place Régine , tu nous en feras profiter j éspere hauteur largeur et profondeur de ce sauvetage , les mouchoirs sont prets 
gros gros bisous Régine 
je n appellerais pas tant que tu ne me feras signe ::

----------


## poppo

D'accord avec Breton , jamais tu n'arriveras a dormir......c'est un peu comme un accouchement.....l'attente est tellement longue mais elle arriiiiiiiivvvvee.......

----------


## Mi

Vivement des nouvelles ! il est 10 heures.
S'ils ne sont pas arrivés, ils ne doivent pas être loin.

----------


## astings

On retient notre soufle ,la jolie puce sera bientôt la

----------


## Chinooka

Nous  sommes rentrées, je la laisse un peu dans la petite véranda avec une  gamelle d'eau pour reprendre son souffle parce qu'elle veut bouffer la  meute...   Par contre pas du tout agressive avec les humains. Il lui faut du calme.

Dans la voiture avec Satine, tout s'est bien passé ! Mais Satine n'a pas fait fort attention à elle.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Nous vous laissons tous vous "apprécier" et surtout  que Luna se repose et se "pose"
Quant à toi Régine je pense aussi que la pression doit redescendre
J'espère que tout va se passer au mieux avec ta meute C'est le meilleur que je vous souhaite ::

----------


## Chinooka

Bonne nouvelle : je devrai refaire une gamelle pour ce soir parce qu'elle mange !!! Poisson, haricots, carottes, courgettes, riz, banane : la cantine semble lui plaire  ::

----------


## astings

Reposez vous bien toutes les deux.Je vous fais des bises , à plus tard.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Chic ,elle mange  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Elle mange mais avec une préférence pour le poisson, elle vient d'avaler une deuxième ration ! La suite ce soir parce que j'ai peur qu'elle ne soit malade si elle mange trop en une fois.

Quand je suis partie de l'endroit où le camion est arrivé, photos de Christina. Les paris sont ouverts pour trouver le croisement  ::  :

----------


## breton67

tu m étonnes qu elle trouve la cantine bonne 
courage Régine ,quand elle comprendra qu elle n a plus rien a craindre de ses semblables elle se calmera ,tu le sais aussi bien il faut toujours deux ou trois jours de "patinages" avant d integrer un nouveau loulou dans la meute

- - - Mise à jour - - -

croisement je n y connais strictement rien ,mais une tite gueule d amour ça elle l a et tant d interrogation dans ses yeux ::

----------


## Mi

Enfin ! elle est là !
Sûr que de toute sa vie de misère, elle n'a jamais du rencontrer une joyeuse bande telle que la tienne. Mais, elle va vite comprendre que maintenant elle n'a plus à craindre pour sa  sécurité et qu'elle n'aura plus à combattre pour survivre. Pauvre petite puce ! maintenant,  elle est logée à vie dans un 4 étoiles avec buffet garanti mais aussi avec de l'amour à revendre.
Alors, dis-moi elle est de quelle taille ?
Une longue vie de bonheur à vous tous !

----------


## Mi

oh ! les photos sont arrivées alors que j'écrivais.
Ce regard qui interroge...
Pour le croisement ? sur la photo de dos je penserais à BA poils longs et de face... je donne ma langue au chat.
Par contre, elle n'est pas "petite" comme dans mon rêve.
Tu as raison, ne la surcharge pas trop en nourriture. Elle ne semble pas maigre. De plus, tes menus 4 étoiles doivent tellement être différents de ceux qu'elle a connus qu'il faut y aller doucement.
T'as oublié l'étiquette sur la belle laisse ! (rire)

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'ai pas le sens des mesures, il faudrait que je la voie à côté de Capucine, il me semble que c'est sensiblement le même gabarit.

Elle mange comme un cochonnet  ::   J'ai pris Titi tout seul pour faire l'aspirateur, elle était moins effrayée mais elle a quand même froncé les moustaches ! Elle est venue spontanément pour renifler mes mains. Je pense la laisser là pour le moment et lui mettre un coussin et bien sûr, aller la voir très régulièrement pour qu'elle me fasse d'abord confiance.

Il est difficile de faire une photo, il n'y a pas beaucoup de recul dans la petite véranda !

Elle n'est pas maigre mais elle n'est pas restée longtemps à la fourrière heureusement parce qu'ils ne sont pas nourris ou à peine... Je me demande si elle n'appartenait pas à une famille qui l'aurait abandonnée dans la rue, la vie est tellement difficile pour les propriétaires de chien là-bas.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

je laisse les autres deviner pour le croisement mais je la trouve mignonne, le regard plus doux que  sur les autres photos Curieuse de voir les paysages.... Elle s'installe dans sa nouvelle vie ::

----------


## intemporelle

Un doux mélange  berger  allemand  a poils  longs  et ????  une chose est sur  niveau oreille (elle capte les grillons ) la petite perle  ::

----------


## annie68

::   :: croisée BA poils longs et parabole  ::

----------


## cassie60

toujours pas de nouvelle je suis impatiente 
je me dis vivement le 03/11 pour récupérer ma puce, se sera fait par camion , j irai la chercher à LARPA située dans le 91
je plains ma louloutte + de 2300 KM; Elle sera obligée de refaire + de 100km pour retrouver ses nouveaux copains dont sa 1/2soeur TAIGA
REGINE comme j'aimerai être  à ta place, les jours les nuits me semblent interminable  ;de plus nous reculons d'une heure Mon angoisse pour cette puce, je n'oublie pas ceux rester là bas
vivement qu'elle quitte ce pays
petite LUNA tu as trouvé une maman formidable; des nouveaux copains Toi ex roumaine tu vas comprendre ton regard si effrayé tu vas le perdre bien vite
 Régine les chiens Roumains  évoluent très vite Elle va t'étonner la pu puce à la rapidité d'adaptation elle va même te dégourdir ALADINE 
Shanghai ma sauvageonne devient plus à l'aise depuis la venue de TAIGA Elle ne se terre plus devant les personnes elle se montre à distance

----------


## vmmiss

elle est belle comme tout  ::  et c'est vrai que les petits roumains sont super gentils et s'adaptent très vite

----------


## Chinooka

Encore huit jours Cassie, ta belle est en sécurité d'ici là  ::  Les nôtres avaient un peu plus de 2.200 km à faire, tout s'est bien passé. Luna a été très sage dans la voiture pour le retour, les autres aussi d'après les commentaires qui commencent après le retour des adoptants. Il faut dire qu'ils sont fatigués et ils dorment !

J'ai déposé la gamelle du soir près de Luna, elle dort tellement profondément qu'elle ne m'a même pas entendue. Elle ronfle bien, quand elle dormira avec moi ça promet parce que j'ai déjà quelques soufflets de forge  ::

----------


## lili2000

croisé fennec ?  ::

----------


## cassie60

Petite LUNA dort du sommeil du juste 
le 1er soir taïga n avait pas mangé trop d'émotion" elle est venue par avion " Elle s'est bien vite rattrapée la Bougresse
a croire que les loulous Roumains ronflent Chaque soir j ai le concert de Taïga qui rêve puis se met à ronfler sans oublier mon Téo qui aboie ou jappe en dormant nous entendons le son de sa voix a ce moment là; il ne ronfle pas  IL était parisien
Pour célébrer l'arrivée de ta jolie et de tous ses compagnons de galère  nous avons sorti le champagne A la votre
Bizzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## lorette65

Allez, pour fêter ça, un ptit coup de grenouille et ma foi, n'oublions-pas les broccolos locaux  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Croisé berger ça c'est certain, pour le reste.....????  Elle est bien belle!! Et je trouve que le regard sur la dernière photo promets... :: 
je crois qu'elle va en faire des bêtises  :: .....la relève et des histoires savoureuses a venir, je le sens!! :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Jay17

Quelle A-DO-RA-BLE FIFILLE cette Luna !!!!! Et pas maigre du tout. Elle a même l'air en forme je dirais. Elle a une classe certaine, elle sera parfaite dans ta meute Régine. La miss a "de la gueule" à revendre  ::  ::  ::  :: , je vous souhaite tout plein de bonheur ensemble.

----------


## cassie60

pour le croisement je ne sais pas ,je verrai un berger style shetland 
ses oreilles ,des paraboles effectivement
 Taïga à les oreilles à l'équerre + signe particulier la queue  tourne comme un ventilateur  :: 
qu'elle est belle cette LUNA, mon dieu ,le charme de ces loulous roumains :: , je fonds
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Mi

Que du bonheur aujourd'hui !
A présent, on attend Organza.

----------


## breton67

+ 1 ,avec Mi 
courage Cassie ,  ::

----------


## breton67

y en a qui sablent le champagne ,moi je il me tarde d avoir des nouvelles demain 
je te souhaite une nuit calme Régine ,les émotions ça creve vraiment

----------


## Chinooka

J'avoue que je suis crevée et je ne pense pas passer une nuit blanche  ::  

Après avoir encore mangé un petit casse-croute (le restant de sa gamelle du soir), Luna s'est endormie le nez dans mes galoches de jardin  ::  

Bonne nuit  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bonjour
J'espère que la nuit c'est bien passée, j'ai hâte de voir des photos de Luna dans sa nouvelle maison !

----------


## Mi

Oh oui ! vite des photos STP.
Comment réagit ta meute ?

----------


## cassie60

la nuit a t elle été bonne ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## astings

> + 1 ,avec Mi 
> courage Cassie ,


On attend avec impatience  ::

----------


## Wilo

> On attend avec impatience


+1

C'est vrai qu'elle a de supers zoreilles la fifille  ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai dormi d'un sommeil de plomb et je suis encore fatiguée par les nuits  précédant l'arrivée des toutous ! La belle m'a réveillée en aboyant, je lui ai  ouvert la porte mais elle n'a pas voulu sortir. Elle a aboyé mais furieusement  cette fois en entendant la meute débouler dans la cuisine pour les gamelles.  Elle préfère les gamelles maison aux croquettes  ::   Mais elle a avalé son p'tit  suisse sans se faire prier  ::  

Les autres ayant fait leur petit tour après le  p'tit déj' j'ai rentré tout le monde et laissé la porte de sa "chambre" ouverte,  elle a fini par sortir sur la terrasse et venir à la porte de la grande véranda  où je l'ai laissée rentrer après avoir mis la meute au salon. Elle a fait son  petit tour, est venue me renifler les doigts et est ressortie... et s'est  perchée sur le bord du grand BBQ en béton... c'est bien la première fois qu'on  me la fait celle-là  ::  !!! et ça m'inquiète parce qu'elle pourrait sauter  facilement chez Ducon le grand ami-des-bêtes  ::  !!! J'ai rempli l'espace  pour l'empêcher de sauter là avant de remonter prochainement la clôture qui est  pourtant déjà de 2 mètres... ces p'tits Roumains sont pleins de ressources à  force d'avoir dû se battre ! Je l'ai remise dans sa "chambre". Je vous rassure,  c'est du provisoire, elle ne va pas vivre là !!! Mais en attendant qu'elle  accepte la meute, c'est le seul endroit où je peux l'isoler et je vais déblayer  ce qui peut l'être pour qu'elle aie plus de place.

----------


## Wilo

Elle est belle la fifille, mais elle a du vivre, ou plutôt survivre parmi tant de dangers, humains ou autres loulous, qu'elle doit encore être sur le qui vive. 

Pour la clôture, il y a aussi ce système avec retour qui a l'air pas mal pour empêcher un loulou grimpeur de passer de l'autre côté (surtout chez Ducon  :: mais bon, c'est peut être pas évident à installer  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

oh m...e Pas facile tout çà
Tu ne peux pas la promener à tour de rôle avec un de ta meute C'est peut être couillon ce que je te dis
Allez te connaissant tu vas y arriver

----------


## cassie60

nous n'avons pas besoin d'être rassurée
voilà bientôt ce qui t'attends REGINE
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Mais Cassie, c'est déjà comme ça  ::  

Quand je suis à la cuisine, je laisse la porte ouverte : elle n'est pas effrayée par le lave-linge, ni par l'ouvre-boîte électrique ni par le bruit des bouteilles en plastique que j'écrase, ça lui permet de s'habituer à moi, à mes mouvements et aux bruits de la maison. Quand j'aurai préparé les gamelles pour ce soir, je lui laisserai l'accès à la cuisine pendant la journée... là c'est trop risqué parce que le poisson que j'ai cuit égoutte ainsi que les haricots, je ne voudrais pas qu'elle attrape les bonnes habitudes de mes autres voleurs à l'étalage  ::   Elle aura plus de place pour circuler. De toute façon, elle dort encore beaucoup. Elle a terminé ses croquettes de ce matin, l'appétit est bon c'est déjà ça de gagné !

----------


## intemporelle

Petitoune , elle a un regard , elle a dû en vivre des galéres , ,moi la je lui donne (Le Bon Dieu sans confession )mais lisant  depuis fort longtemps   ,ta (vie) et celle de tes  animaux , je suis bien sure que dans tres peu de temps  , lorsqu elle aura son rythme  de croisiere  elle  va  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ben faire sa vie ,te rappeler  qu elle est bien la  :: , qu elle adore   que tu réagisses a ses betises (petites bien sur )que le voisin  ben ma foi elle aimerait le voir (pour de vrai )qu elle se sent capable de monter plus haut  pour jetter  un regard chez (Ducon Lajoie )tu te souviens du refrain (plus pres de toi mon Dieu ) ::

----------


## Chinooka

lol !

Je viens de préparer les gamelles, la porte était ouverte : elle est restée dans son petit royaume, elle n'a pas cherché à venir dans la cuisine mais elle observait tout ce que je faisais. Elle a enfin découvert que je lui avais mis un coussin (depuis hier déjà) et elle apprécie !!!

----------


## lorette65

Pauvrine  :Frown: 
Profite bien de ta liberté nouvelle et merci à maman Régine de t'avoir sortie de cet enfer  ::

----------


## breton67

elle est belle Régine ta nouvelle fille ,mais c est vrai que ses yeux disent bien qu elle ne sait pas trop ce qui va lui arriver 

l idée de Marathonman est bonne , le plus ou la plus conciliante de ta meute avec elle , mais il est vrai que tu es mieux placée que nous pour savoir coment faire 
n oublie pas les colliers Régine  ::

----------


## Mi

Régine, tu es sûre de ne pas avoir introduit une espionne dans tes murs ?  (rire)
je pensais aussi qu'il faudrait peut-être lui offrir un dico français-roumain.
Je ne m'inquiète pas. Elle va finir par "comprendre" le rythme de la maison. D'autant que "les anciens" ne semblent pas être après elle.

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense qu'elle a déjà assimilé le "non" quand elle aboie ! J'ai failli la faire sortir pendant que Satine était dehors mais... Ma véto passe demain, je lui demanderai un petit truc homéo pour aider. Heureusement que j'avais acheté du Rescue de Bach pour son arrivée..... j'y ai pensé il y a deux heures seulement, quelle gourde je suis !!!

----------


## cassie60

les poilus comprennent vite, à l intonation de la voix 
LUNA va vite trouver ses marques, tu seras trouver la solution Une moman comme toi elle ne pouvait pas trouver mieux :: 

entre eux ils ont une langue universelle pas comme nous qui avons cet handicap nous avons cette barrière qui nous empêche d'échanger
en plus nous rajoutons le patois  :: , nous dirons que l'homme est intelligent  ::

----------


## breton67

non Régine pas gourde mais simplement trop de choses déja avant qu elle n arrive 
toutes les horreurs vues ces derniers temps , ce stress, cumulé au plaisir de la sortir de l enfer et des nuits sans  dormir il y a de quoi avaler son bulletin de naissance 
pas de voisin pour

----------


## astings

Régine, elle est magnifique,j'adore ses grandes "z'oreilles" en mode " grande écoute ". Bientôt , l'expression triste et perdue de ses yeux changera. Elle va vite comprendre qu'elle est dans un paradis terrestre.
Bises et papouilles à toute ta meute .

----------


## Chinooka

Vous n'allez pas me croire mais je ne vais pas tarder à aller dormir, pour moi c'est presqu'un record   ::  

A demain, bonne nuit à toutes !  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bonne nuit, demain devrait apporter encore son lot d'émotions.

----------


## cassie60

alors Régine un des virus de la Roumanie que tu as attrapé sommeil +ronflement  ::  
LUNA te regarde et  :: 
bonne nuit

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## breton67

???????????????????

----------


## cassie60

La nuit fut bonne REGINE???????

----------


## Chinooka

lol ! J'ai dormi comme une masse : 13 heures !!! Ca fait du bien.

Ma véto est passée : ça va. Au vu des tétines, Luna a certainement eu des bébés. Elle a la trace d'une ancienne blessure à la patte arrière gauche qui a dû être fameuse mais cicatrisée, c'est sans doute pour cela qu'elle lève la patte quand elle est assise ou couchée parce que ma véto ne voit rien d'autre. Les oreilles et tout le reste : impec. Elle ne sent pas que la vessie est pleine, donc Luna a dû se soulager à mon insu lors de ses petites incursions sur la terrasse : quand elle sort, je la vois d'ici mais je ne la vois pas juste à la porte de son royaume  ::  On lui a mis la muselière parce qu'elle aurait pu mordre par peur donc elle n'a pas pu voir ses dents. Luna avait été vaccinée contre la lepto (entre autres) le 1er octobre donc elle lui a fait le rappel. Je vais tous les vermifuger (presqu'un mois aussi pour Luna) et le stronghold sera pour fin novembre.

Ce que ma véto préconise : du Selgian pendant un mois, si ça marche on repart pour un mois sinon éventuellement du clomicalm. Elle trouve que Luna doit d'abord récupérer du traumatisme et de la fatigue et prendre confiance en moi avant de la mettre en contact avec les autres et un par un... pas comme samedi où elle s'est retrouvée face à la meute qui était à l'extérieur et Luna dans la petite véranda... grossière erreur de ma part mais je m'en suis très vite aperçue !!! Avec les longues oreilles, ils sont directement en contact tous ensemble et tout va toujours bien mais Luna est du style berger, elle ne réagit pas de la même façon ! Elle la trouve très belle  ::  

Très important : elle envoie le papier dès aujourd'hui pour que Luna soit à mon nom au cas où elle s'échapperait... Je ferai tout pour que ça n'arrive pas évidemment mais quand je l'ai vue perchée sur le côté du BBQ, je me dis que tout est possible : ces p'tits Roumains semblent pleins de ressources à côté de mes longues oreilles pataudes  ::

----------


## cassie60

cela a du te faire du bien de rattraper tout le retard de sommeil
mes nordiques sont pareils, que tes longues oreilles, les p'tits roumains sont très curieux pleins de ressources, TAIGA aime être perché , même à la maison elle grimpe sur une chaise; pour voir ce qui se passe par la fenêtre  :: elle est suffisamment haute sur pattes 
je comprendrai que se soit mon mini d'OSO
un matin je l'ai retrouvée sur la table de cuisine assise au centre ,la table est costaud encore heureux C'est bien la seule s'ayant permis de grimper sur celle ci 
caresses à la meute, bizzzzz à toi

 :: organza ,son arrivée est prévue pour 10 HEURES dans le 91 en espérant qu'il n'y aura pas la tempête cette nuit cela a bien soufflé , le vent continu à  persister
 je déteste le vent

----------


## Chinooka

Cassie, combien de toutous prévus dans le transport ?

C'était surtout une fatigue de stress accumulé, je commence seulement à toucher terre  ::   Il y a toujours deux jours de flottement lors d'une adoption, ne fut-ce que pour la distribution des gamelles et pour les toutous aussi (maintenant Luda mange dans la grande cuisine avec Satine au lieu d'être dans la petite cuisine où mange Capucine maintenant au lieu de la petite véranda où se trouve Luna ! C'est juste une question d'organisation et d'habitude.

Pierre (mon ami architecte) m'a fait rire hier sur FB ! J'ai une toilette dans la petite véranda, il a déclaré à propos de Luna : "le nouveau gardien de la salle du trône"  ::

----------


## cassie60

Voici la liste des loulous du 3 mon pseudo sur mutikza est prunelle60
IL reste des co voit à trouver si vous pouvez les aider
je récupère Goliath pour le déposer chez KOURAS qui l'emmènera en Allemagne le lendemain
                        ..................................................  ..............................................
De chez Carmina rentreront :
- Nelly => attendue par CHRIS3803 dans le 03, covoit à trouver, à grouper avec Delhi
- Marlone => attendu par Eva dans le 06, covoit à trouver, grouper avec Night, Curly et Fata Babei

En ce qui concerne les chiens de Pascani, rentreront :
- Prune => attendue par silgalia dans le 77, devrait pouvoir venir la chercher
- Mickey => attendu par kyky, viendra le chercher
- Brume => attendue par MickyG en Suisse, covoit ok grâce à cath64
- Gutza => attendu par VeganNDN en Suisse, covoit ok grâce à cath64
- Fata Babei => attendue par SPA Sud Alpine dans le 04, covoit à trouver avec Night, Curly et Marlone
- Goliath => attendu en Allemagne, devrait être déposé sur le trajet
- Night => attendue par SPA Sud Alpine dans le 04, covoit à trouver avec Curly, Fata Babei et Marlone
- Delhi => attendue par lili dans le 43, covoit à trouver, à grouper avec Nelly
- Mist => attendue par Salix95, viendra la chercher
- Organza => attendue par PRUNELLE60, viendra la chercher
- Beti => attendue par le refuge de Tregrom dans le 22, covoit à trouver
- Monoi => attendue par le refuge de Tregrom dans le 22, covoit à trouver
- Debby => attendue par l'ARPA, covoit ok
- Curly => attendue par la SPA Sud Alpine, covoit à trouver avec Night, Fata Babei et Marlone
- Chaplin => attendu par Anaïs dans le 95, devrait pouvoir venir le chercher
- Baietel => attendu par SUNGAUD68 dans le 68, covoit à trouver
- Taïgo => attendu par l'ARPA, covoit ok

De chez Tamara :
- Jennifer => covoit ok 
- Bobo => covoit ok (dpt 14)
- Maya => covoit ok (dpt 14)
- Benji => covoit ok (dpt 60)
- Snautzi => covoit ok (CNTTA) (dpt 76)
- Pirate => covoit ok (CNTTA)(dpt76)
- Nico => covoit ok (CNTTA) (dpt76)
- Kira => covoit ok (CNTTA) (dpt76)
- Nina => covoit ok (CNTTA) (dpt76)
- Franco => covoit ok dpt 78)
- Tiby => covoit ok (dpt 95)
- Louis => covoit à trouver (Belgique)
- Filippe => covoit à trouver (dpt 54000)
- Carina => covoit à trouver (dpt 33)
- Fram => covoit à trouver (dpt 66200)

Et enfin et selon si Rosa et Anita sont préparées
- Capri => covoit ok (CNTTA)
- Rosa => covoit à trouver (dpt 39570)
- Anita => à définir

----------


## Jay17

De retour de la manifestation à la Communauté Européenne. Quelle déception ! Face à une trentaine de courageux Allemands venus tout spécialement en auto, il y avait tout au plus deux ou 3 Belges (moi y compris) et basta  :: . Personne pour s'apercevoir de notre présence - en plus d'une heure, un seul passant - et pas chaud-chaud !! "_je ne leur veux aucun mal, mais l'aide aux chiens n'est pas une priorité !!_!"
Voici quelques photos, d'autres apparaîtront certainement sur FB
      C'est désolant de constater le peu d'intérêt que ce genre d'engagement suscite.

----------


## superdogs

SUPER !

----------


## Chinooka

Jay, j'ai lu ça sur FB. Hyper décevant. Il y avait plus de 350 Allemands inscrits et très peu sont venus, leur déception est grande. Quant aux Belges..... Dans ces conditions, je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut faire pour que les choses changent  ::  

J'avais l'intention d'y aller mais c'était avant l'adoption de Luna, là je ne pouvais pas m'absenter. Tu as dû voir la présidente d'une asso belge pour chiens handicapés, Michelle. Je l'ai vue samedi quand je suis allée chercher Luna, c'est son asso qui faisait les contrats d'adoption.

Par contre il paraît que la conférence n'était pas mal, Michelle en saura plus jeudi parce qu'une de ses collaboratrices y a assisté.

Un Barzoi, champion de race, a été massacré dans la cour de sa maison à Cracoia. Ils s'en prennent aux chiens de particuliers et aux chiens de race : ils n'ont pas plus de valeur que les chiens des rues bien sûr mais ils appartiennent à des gens qui les pleurent !!! La haine du chien à l'état pur et moi, je commence vraiment à m'étouffer de haine aussi mais contre une autre cible que les chiens...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Quelle déception cette démo décidément.
Si vous êtes intéressés par la conférence il y a l'enregistrement webstreaming ici : http://ec.europa.eu/dgs/health_consu..._events_en.htm
mais c'est en anglais.

Par hasard j'ai entendu qu'à 9h08 d'enregistrement ils abordent le sujet de la Roumanie.

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Myri_bonnie, j'ai mis le lien sur mon mur.

Christina a posté ceci (texte écrit et vécu par Ozana Bonta) :

"Christina Marin Iliescu

VOILA POURQUOI IL FAUT SAUVER LES CHIENS QUI SONT DANS LES FOURRIÈRES !!!

 "Aujourd'hui je suis allée encore une fois chez les écarisseurs...  encore une fois j'ai vu des gens souffrir, encore une fois je suis  restée devant cette porte métallique bleue, attendant et attendant  jusqu'à ce qu'un employé important du refuge, une concierge, a daigné  nous regarder par un trou dans la peinture sur le vitre de la porte. On  avait frappé à la porte plusieurs fois sans que personne nous réponde,  et à un certain moment on a été admonesté parce qu'on se montrait si  impatients. Ceci est la première étape, on apprend la leçon d  el'humilité, on apprend à cacher le désir de tordre le cou des crasseux  qui vivnet de notre argent... on doit accepter toutes leurs saletés sans  pouvoir rien faire. Pourquoi? Parce que tous ceux qui travaillent  là-bas sont super-importants, super sensibles et stressés... on ne peut  pas commenter, sous peine de se voir interdire de voir les chiens, ou on  déchire les feuilles d'adoption devant toi...Un endroit horrible où  nous et les chiens avons quelque chose en commun... on est bafoués un  maximum. Tant que j'attendais dehors, dans le froid, une dame est sortie  du refuge et nous a dit qu'elle n'avait pas trouvé son chien, que  c'était la deuxième fois qu'elle venait le chercher, qu'elle était allée  aussi à l'autre refuge, Pallady, toujours sans résultat...Brusquement  elle s'est mis à pleurer et nous a raconté qu'il s'agissait d'un chien  qui jadis avait eu une patte cassée et qui vivait près du bâtiment où  elle habitait. Puis elle nous a raconté ce qu'elles avait vu dans les  boxes et une phrase m'est restée gravée dans la tête... il y avait un  chien qui avait perdu un oeil et qui sortait la patte entre les barreaux  comme s'il nous implorait de le prendre avec nous . Qui sait,  peut-être la prochain fois ce sera lui le chanceux. Aujourd'hui j'ai  sorti une femelle qui a une plaie pleine de pustules sur un flanc, que  j'ai baptisé Musette, et une vieille chienne dont on a arraché une ongle  sur le chemin à la voiture et par conséquent il y avait du sang partout  dans la voiture. Des chiennes douces et sages, stérilisées par le soin  de ceux qui s'en sont occuppé d'elles... une avait été rendu aux  écarisseurs directement par le concierge, qui les avait fait rentrer  dans la petite cour où la chienne vivait depuis des années... la vieille  dormait quand on l'a capturée... Elles étaient tellement éffrayées, que  tous leurs muscles étaient tendus, les pupilles dilatées et elles  étaient incapables du moindre mouvement. Ceci est tellement triste,  tellement criant, tellement injuste par rapport aux gens qui ont mis du  temps et de l'argent pour nourrir et stériliser ces chiens, des gens qui  sortent les larmes aux yeux de cet enfer appelé, qu'elle mauvaise  blague, refuge!!!!!!! Il faudrait collet une affiche Champ  d'extermination sur la porte de cet terrible endroit. Et c'est dans des  jours horribles comme aujourd'hui, où la foi, l'espoir et la confiance  s'envolent, que le Dieu des loulous décide de mettre sur notre chemin  une petite âme....exactement dans le moment qu'on se retrouve terrassé  et la colère jaillit par tous les pores. C'est Arnold qui est apparu sur  mon chemin, un petit de 4 kilos, avec son visage de peluche, qui a dû  réussir de sortir par la clôture des padics extérieures. Récemment  stérilisé, avec un infection terrible comme conséquence de cela, maigre  comme un clou et avec le bout d'une oreille rongé... Je l'ai pris avec  moi, naturellement, il a commencé le traitement avec des antibiotiques   et je ne me lasse pas de le regarder!! Il est tellement doux et  tendre... après tout ce qu'il a dû endurer, il s'est mis dans le petit  plaid, je l'ai couvert, et il soupire chaque fois que je le caresse. Je  ne peux presque pas comprendre comment peuvent ces loulous rester si  doux après tout'es les tortures auxquelles on les a soumis.... Un des  garçons quim'avait accompagné au refuge a dû s'asseoir sur un canapé à  la sortie, parce qu'il tremblait et était blanc comme une feuille de  papier, au bord de l'évanouissement... il m'a raconté qui'l avait vu des  chiens qui buvait du pipi à cause de la soif, des chiens mouillés aux  os dans les boxes extérieures parce que le personnel nettoie le sol et  mouille les chiens... ils dorment sur le béton sans rien, sans un peu de  nourriture. Quand le temps froid va arriver, il n'y aura même besoin  d'euthanasie.  ::  " - texte écrit et vécu par Ozana Bonta .

 IL FAUT SORTIR LE PLUS DES CHIENS DE LA BAS !"

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Régine malheureusement je pense que dans beaucoup de refuges et tous les jours des chiens subissent l'euthanasie
Ne m'en veuillez pas mais je souffre pour tous ceux qui meurent chaque jour dans l'indifférence la plus totale

----------


## astings

Je n'ai pas de mots pour exprimer ma colère mais aussi ma douleur en lissant ce texte . Je n'arrête pas de pleurer mais ça ne sert à rien, je me sens si impuissante et inutile.

----------


## cassie60

> Régine malheureusement je pense que dans beaucoup de refuges et tous les jours des chiens subissent l'euthanasie
> Ne m'en veuillez pas mais je souffre pour tous ceux qui meurent chaque jour dans l'indifférence la plus totale




+++++1

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi Marathonman. Mais si on parle tant de pays comme la Roumanie (et autres pays de l'Est tout aussi barbares), de l'Espagne et des îles lointaines en ce moment c'est parce que les chiens y ont des conditions épouvantables en fourrière, y ont encore moins de chance de survivre que chez nous et que la barbarie y est monstrueuse.

Nous sommes nombreux à ne pas oublier les chiens de chez nous et je continue de diffuser pour des longues oreilles et autres types de chiens bien de chez nous (France, Belgique), pour les galgos et podencos et autres chiens en grande détresse dans des pays de barbares.

Depuis septembre, j'ai l'impression de vivre dans un autre monde et ça me rend malade de ne pas pouvoir faire plus, c'est un vrai cauchemar au sens propre et figuré (j'en arrive à en rêver la nuit, j'ai de grosses douleurs intercostales dues au stress, mais c'est une paille par rapport à ce que tous ces malheureux subissent bien sûr). Ce qui me choque plus particulièrement en Roumanie, c'est que les politiques, la police, la population : tout le monde est complice, pas un pour racheter l'autre et c'est réellement à l'échelon national. On a l'impression d'une grande folie collective contre "le chien" dans son ensemble. Ca n'existe pas chez nous : même s'il y a de la maltraitance, des euthas à la pelle parfois, ce n'est pas à une échelle comme dans ce pays et dans d'autres où les animaux servent de défouloir à grande échelle à des psychopathes. Sans vouloir comparer, j'ai l'impression que dans ce pays-là, on est revenu 60 ans en arrière où une cible avait été trouvée pour permettre à un grand nombre d'exécuter les plus bas instincts, de pratiquer la délation et la dénonciation. J'imagine trop bien la détresse de ceux qui étaient contre tout ça de se sentir impuissants à l'époque. La cible est différente aujourd'hui mais le résultat est le même.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Ca n'existe pas chez nous : même s'il y a de la maltraitance, des euthas à la pelle parfois,


c'est déjà trop
Tu sais ce que je pense car je t'ai écrit Régine  :: 
alors chacun sa cause et je suivrais toujours avec plaisir les nouvelles de Luna sortie de l'enfer

----------


## poppo

> +++++1



+++++++++++1.......

----------


## astings

Je ne peux m'empêcher d'être d'accord avec Régine et je suis sensible à TOUTE la misère animale en France et ailleurs . Lisez (si vous avez le temps ) page 253 de ce post ce qui est arrivé aux chiens de mon amie et ça s'est passé en Corse.

----------


## cassie60

Je suis comme toi, Régine, j'ai mal, devenant" haineuse "contre ces fous qui se servent comme tu le dis si bien de défouloir
je suis contre toute souffrance animale, il est vrai que des tortionnaires ils en  existent partout en Espagne ex les galgos ........
je suis particulièrement touché par les chiens du pays de l'est , par CE GENOCIDE AUTORISE en ROUMANIE Je ne peux pas l'admettre; sans oublier tous les poilus chats ,chevaux
Il ne faut pas autoriser cet agissement,  cela engendra une dérive pour l'Europe où l animal ne sera que misère IL FAUT CONTINUER A SE BATTRE

----------


## superdogs

> Un Barzoi, champion de race, a été massacré dans la cour de sa maison à Cracoia. Ils s'en prennent aux chiens de particuliers et aux chiens de race : ils n'ont pas plus de valeur que les chiens des rues bien sûr mais ils appartiennent à des gens qui les pleurent !!! La haine du chien à l'état pur et moi, je commence vraiment à m'étouffer de haine aussi mais contre une autre cible que les chiens...


+1

----------


## Chinooka

En attendant je continue sur la roumanie pour le moment, il y a des milliers de posts de sauvetage sur Rescue donc chacun peut diffuser pour le chien ou la cause qui lui tient particulièrement à coeur.

J'ai donc pondu une (très) longue lettre que je compte envoyer aux politiques belges à tous les échelons, au parlement européen et autres organisations internationales ainsi qu'aux media. Sous les tirets ou quand je parle des tortures, je mettrai des photos pour ceux qui ne voudraient pas comprendre : nos dirigeants sont parfois aveugles et bornés...

Vous pouvez mettre à la poubelle, la modifier, l'envoyer telle quelle, la diffuser si vous voulez : elle ne m'appartient pas, je ne l'ai écrite que dans le but d'ouvrir les yeux de ceux qui ont un pouvoir de décision et d'information et qui ne bougent pas. On verra bien ceux qui la lisent et qui y répondent, les autres iront au diable !

"Monsieur, Madame.

Vous êtes *très certainement* au courant du génocide canin qui a lieu actuellement (et depuis bien longtemps) en roumanie (vous m'excuserez, j'en suis certaine, de ne plus jamais mettre une majuscule au nom de ce pays barbare resté au Moyen-Age, il n'en est pas digne).

Au cas où vous voudriez interrompre votre lecture ici, je tiens à vous préciser que PLUS JAMAIS JE NE VOTERAI POUR UN HOMME/FEMME POLITIQUE AU POUVOIR ACTUELLEMENT : VOUS SAVIEZ ET VOUS N'AVEZ RIEN FAIT. SAVOIR ET NE RIEN FAIRE, C'EST ETRE COMPLICE.

La roumanie fait partie de l'Europe... pourtant Gandhi a dit :

*« On peut juger de la grandeur d'une nation par la façon dont les animaux y sont traités.  »*Doit-on supposer que l'Europe, nos pays "dits civilisés", nos dirigeants politiques et les media qui savent et ne disent rien sont à mettre sur le même pied que la roumanie sanglante ???

L'Europe a versé d'importants subsides à la roumanie pour régler le problème des chiens errants d'une façon humaine : par la stérilisation. *POURQUOI L'EUROPE NE DEMANDE-T-ELLE PAS DES COMPTES A CE PAYS ???* La roumanie barbare et ses dirigeants corrompus jusqu'à l'os sont-ils intouchables à ce point ? Peuvent-ils faire ce qu'ils veulent de l'argent du contribuable européen ??? Vous me direz que le même problème se pose avec leurs Roms : où est passé l'argent de l'Europe pour leur construire des villages décents ??? Avez-vous vu le reportage sur France 2 ? Un village rom digne de la préhistoire où les gens vivent sans eau, sans électricité, sans sanitaires dans des cahutes d'un autre âge ! Des enfants sales en guenilles pour parfaire le tableau... AUCUNE DIGNITE HUMAINE ne leur est accordée !!! Au point qu'une grande ville française se propose d'envoyer des centaines de milliers d'euros en roumanie pour construire un village digne de ce nom afin de ne plus être envahie par les Roms roumains..... *TROUVEZ-VOUS CELA NORMAL ???*

Pour en revenir au problème des chiens et de toute la cruauté possible et inimaginable dont ils font l'objet : ils sont attrapés très violemment par des "dogcatcheurs" qui reçoivent une prime importante pour chaque chien saisi. Non seulement ces chiens sont maltraités à outrance par ces barbares sans nom, soutenus par le président de ce pays, par tous les politiques corrompus à tous les échelons et par la police, mais ces pauvres chiens sont également :

- brûlés vifs

- pattes coupées à la hache

- mutilés à la hache

- pattes attachées sur les rails de tram

- décapités

- éventrés

- dépecés vivants

- empoisonnés dans les rues

- pendus

- stérilisés mais non recousus

La liste est trèèèèèèèèès longue et même interminable tellement l'imagination de ces tueurs est fertile.

Lorsqu'ils ont été saisis par les dogcatcheurs, ces malheureux chiens sont placés dans des fourrières publiques : l'horreur. Ils reçoivent une gamelle pour quatre chiens tous les dix jours... c'est donc la loi du plus fort, les plus faibles étant attaqués, tués et mangés par les autres. Ceux qui ont la "chance" de s'en sortir grâce à des associations de protection animale ou grâce à des bénévoles sont faméliques au point que certains doivent être euthanasiés immédiatement.

(photos)

Les fourrières publiques : après 14 jours, s'ils ne sont pas adoptés ou réclamés, ils sont "euthanasiés" : dans UNE fourrière, 240 chiens "euthanasiés" en une journée par UN véto ??? Quand je vois le temps que met ma véto pour endormir UN de mes chiens en douceur pour cause de maladie en stade terminal ou pour vieillesse avancée, *IL N'EST PAS POSSIBLE D'EUTHANASIER 240 CHIENS PROPREMENT EN UNE JOURNEE* !!!

Témoignage d'une Roumaine bénévole :

"VOILA POURQUOI IL FAUT SAUVER LES CHIENS QUI SONT DANS LES FOURRIÈRES !!!

"Aujourd'hui je suis allée encore une fois chez les équarisseurs... encore une fois j'ai vu des gens souffrir, encore une fois je suis restée devant cette porte métallique bleue, attendant et attendant jusqu'à ce qu'un employé important du refuge, une concierge, a daigné nous regarder par un trou dans la peinture sur la vitre de la porte. On avait frappé à la porte plusieurs fois sans que personne nous réponde, et à un certain moment on a été admonestés parce qu'on se montrait si impatients. Ceci est la première étape, on apprend la leçon de l'humilité, on apprend à cacher le désir de tordre le cou des crasseux qui vivent de notre argent... on doit accepter toutes leurs saletés sans pouvoir rien faire. Pourquoi ? Parce que tous ceux qui travaillent là-bas sont super-importants, super sensibles et stressés... on ne peut pas commenter, sous peine de se voir interdire de voir les chiens, ou on déchire les feuilles d'adoption devant toi... 

Un endroit horrible où nous et les chiens avons quelque chose en commun... on est bafoué un maximum. Tant que j'attendais dehors, dans le froid, une dame est sortie du refuge et nous a dit qu'elle n'avait pas trouvé son chien, que c'était la deuxième fois qu'elle venait le chercher, qu'elle était allée aussi à l'autre refuge, Pallady, toujours sans résultat... Brusquement elle s'est mise à pleurer et nous a raconté qu'il s'agissait d'un chien qui jadis avait eu une patte cassée et qui vivait près du bâtiment où elle habitait. Puis elle nous a raconté ce qu'elle avait vu dans les boxes et une phrase m'est restée gravée dans la tête... il y avait un chien qui avait perdu un oeil et qui sortait la patte entre les barreaux comme s'il nous implorait de le prendre avec nous . Qui sait, peut-être la prochaine fois ce sera lui le chanceux. 

Aujourd'hui j'ai sorti une femelle qui a une plaie pleine de pustules sur un flanc, que j'ai baptisée Musette, et une vieille chienne dont on a arraché un ongle sur le chemin à la voiture et par conséquent il y avait du sang partout dans la voiture. Des chiennes douces et sages, stérilisées par le soin de ceux qui s'en sont occupés d'elles... une avait été rendue aux équarisseurs directement par le concierge, qui les avait fait rentrer dans la petite cour où la chienne vivait depuis des années... la vieille dormait quand on l'a capturée... Elles étaient tellement effrayées que tous leurs muscles étaient tendus, les pupilles dilatées et elles étaient incapables du moindre mouvement. Ceci est tellement triste, tellement criant, tellement injuste par rapport aux gens qui ont mis du temps et de l'argent pour nourrir et stériliser ces chiens, des gens qui sortent les larmes aux yeux de cet enfer appelé, quelle mauvaise blague, refuge !!!!!!! Il faudrait coller une affiche Champ d'extermination sur la porte de ce terrible endroit. 

Et c'est dans des jours horribles comme aujourd'hui, où la foi, l'espoir et la confiance s'envolent, que le Dieu des loulous décide de mettre sur notre chemin une petite âme....exactement dans le moment qu'on se retrouve terrassé et la colère jaillit par tous les pores. C'est Arnold qui est apparu sur mon chemin, un petit de 4 kilos, avec son visage de peluche, qui a dû réussir à sortir par la clôture des padics extérieurs. Récemment stérilisé, avec un infection terrible comme conséquence de cela, maigre comme un clou et avec le bout d'une oreille rongé... Je l'ai pris avec moi, naturellement, il a commencé le traitement avec des antibiotiques  et je ne me lasse pas de le regarder !! Il est tellement doux et tendre... après tout ce qu'il a dû endurer, il s'est mis dans le petit plaid, je l'ai couvert, et il soupire chaque fois que je le caresse. Je ne peux presque pas comprendre comment ces loulous peuvent rester si doux après toutes les tortures auxquelles on les a soumis.... 

Un des garçons qui m'avait accompagnée au refuge a dû s'asseoir sur un canapé à la sortie, parce qu'il tremblait et était blanc comme une feuille de papier, au bord de l'évanouissement... il m'a raconté qu'il avait vu des chiens qui buvait du pipi à cause de la soif, des chiens mouillés aux os dans les boxes extérieurs parce que le personnel nettoie le sol et mouille les chiens... ils dorment sur le béton sans rien, sans un peu de nourriture. Quand le temps froid va arriver, il n'y aura même besoin d'euthanasie....." - texte écrit et vécu par une bénévole sur place.

IL FAUT SORTIR LE PLUS DES CHIENS DE LA BAS !
AIDEZ-MOI A LES AIDER !"

A présent, ils s'en prennent à des chiens de particuliers TENUS EN LAISSE (abattus d'un coup de fusil en pleine rue : la roumanie en est-elle encore au stade du Far-West ???), arrachés des bras de leurs maîtres et emmenés manu militari même avec présentation des papiers du chien ou CHEZ des particuliers comme ce Barzoï, champion dans sa race, tué à coup de barres en fer DANS la cour de sa famille. Ces chiens n'ont pas plus de valeur que les chiens des rues mais des familles comme la vôtre et la mienne ainsi que des enfants les pleurent.

On ne peut même plus appeler ça la haine du chien errant mais la haine du chien tout court.

Quand on sait qu'un ENFANT a martyrisé un chiot qu'il a fallu endormir : quel est l'avenir pour la roumanie ET pour l'Europe ???

Faites donc une recherche sur des études aux Etats-Unis : tous les tueurs en série ont commencé par torturer des animaux... ce n'est pas moi qui le dis !

Notre civilisation est déjà en pleine décadence et ce n'est pas près de s'arrêter. Etant donné mon âge je ne serai plus là pour le voir mais je plains très sincèrement les toutes prochaines générations, *VOUS* leur préparez l'enfer sur terre.

Merci de m'avoir lue et surtout d'*ENFIN* agir et de dire au sieur basescu que son pays d'assassins n'a rien à faire dans l'Europe et surtout pas dans l'espace Schengen !!!

Pour ma part, je ne voterai que pour celui qui agira à l'échelon national et européen, peu importe son parti, pour que toute cette cruauté "autorisée par des autorités complices" cesse immédiatement : NOUS SOMMES EN 2013 ET PLUS AU TEMPS DE *DRACULA* !

Je vous prie de croire, Monsieur, Madame, à l'expression de ma considération distinguée."

----------


## breton67

horrible ce témoignage 
comment pourras t on un jour se sortir ces imges de la tete  :: 
pour moi aussi un chien qu il vienne d ici ou d ailleurs a droit au meilleur 
comment faire un choix ? c est terrible oui de penser que tant de loulous crevent chez nous ,il n y a pas d autres mots , mais ceux d ailleurs me déchirent le coeur aussi surtout actuellement c est un massacre , 
gamine je revais de les sauver tous , un joli reve qui ne verra jamais le jour 
mais je pleure de joie lorsqu un loulou de chez nous trouve une famille idem pour ceux d ailleurs  , quand,on les voit arriver terrorisés et attendus par ceux qui vont les aimer et pour les autres qui resteront , d ou qu ils soient j ai mal

----------


## Chinooka

Aujourd'hui il fait beau, Luna a pris un bain de soleil sur la terrasse ! Hier après-midi elle a fait pipi dans sa chambre, j'en ai profité pour jeter le vieux tapis que je comptais remplacer depuis longtemps (merci Luna de m'avoir obligée à enfin le faire  ::  ), le coussin et la couverture sont passés à la machine et j'ai mis les fameux tapis Aldi tout propres et un coussin imperméable avec une couverture propre. Le soir juste avant d'aller dormir... the big surprise m'attendait  ::  ! Des crottes bien fermes, d'autres moins mais pas de diarrhée. Donc rebelotte... mais faire et défaire, c'est toujours travailler comme on dit  ::  ! Heureusement que j'achète toujours en grande quantité quand il y a des promo, j'ai de quoi changer 10 fois par jour  ::  !!!

Ce matin après la sortie de la meute que j'ai enfermée, j'ai traîné Luna sur la terrasse (elle déteste toujours autant la laisse) et elle s'est couchée au soleil ensuite elle est rentrée d'elle-même dans sa chambre. Elle a accès à la cuisine, elle n'est pas confinée dans sa petite chambre.

J'avais mis une barrière provisoire pour qu'elle n'aille pas au jardin sans surveillance, je vais demander à mon ami Pierre ce qu'il me conseille pour bloquer/débloquer facilement l'accès au jardin, je me méfie de l'imagination de ma belle depuis que je l'ai vue perchée sur le bord du BBQ !!!

Je n'ai pas pensé à prendre une photo de la petite miss au soleil mais il y aura encore beaucoup d'autres occasions  ::  

Elle mange les croquettes du bout des dents, elle aime le p'tit suisse du matin. Elle termine presque la gamelle maison du soir, elle ne laisse que quelques haricots. Par contre elle ne semble pas trop aimer l'oeuf, la banane et le morceau de pomme/kiwi que je rajoute à la gamelle du soir en alternance mais elle ne doit pas connaître, je ne la force pas bien sûr. 

Pour ma petite cheftaine j'avais acheté du César pour la faire manger... en promo donc j'avais vidé le stock chez Colruyt  ::   Il m'en reste et ça, la belle adore ! Je lui en donne de temps en temps, par exemple quand elle n'a pas mangé ses croquettes pour qu'elle ne défaille pas de faim ! Je sens qu'elle va faire la difficile dans pas longtemps  ::  ! Mais c'est le début, je préfère qu'elle mange ça que rien du tout. Petit à petit elle ne recevra plus que les gamelles de grande qualité comme les autres.

Bonne journée  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## Chinooka

Vous n'allez pas me croire !!! J'essayais de charger quelques photos prises sur la terrasse (mais ça ne marche pas, un souci avec la carte ?) et je vais voir ce que fait la miss... pas dans sa chambre ni dans la cuisine, pas sur la terrasse non plus.... la barrière de fortune de travers : un battement de coeur plus intense... je vais au jardin et je la vois revenir en trottant du fond du jardin !!! Elle est passée devant moi sans moufter et a réintégré sa chambre  ::

----------


## astings

GENIAL !!!!!!!! elle commence a être bien ,petite puce  ::

----------


## intemporelle

:: Je le savais , tout en finesse  la  petite perle , et hop discrètement  je bouscule la barriere , et hop je vais voir si je peux z'ieuter le voisin , sans bruit tout en douceur , et hop je réintegre  ma chambrette , ni vue ni connue !!!!!ah si vue , ::  bof pas grave , on fait comme , regard en coulisse  :: , tortillement du popotin  :: voila!voila ça s est fait , elle est bien  cette maison  ::

----------


## poppo

Ça promet, ça promet..... ::  ::

----------


## Jay17

Quel bonheur de lire les bonnes nouvelles de Miss Louna ! Il ne manque plus qu'une ZOLIE photo !!

Félicitations pour ta "tartine" destinée aux décideurs (enfin ... on espère qu'ils décideront quelque chose !!!!) et merci aussi de nous permettre de l'utiliser. Je me permets toutefois de suggérer une petite modification. 

Là où tu écris: "_Au cas où vous voudriez interrompre votre lecture ici, je tiens à vous préciser que PLUS JAMAIS JE NE VOTERAI POUR UN HOMME/FEMME POLITIQUE AU POUVOIR ACTUELLEMENT etc_."

Il faut essayer de se glisser dans la peau de celui qui lit. Si c’était moi, je penserais : bon, elle ne va plus me voter donc inutile que je continue à lire ! Sans doute vaudrait-il mieux placer ici ta phrase de fin (quitte à la répéter au bout de la lettre) : _« Au cas où vous voudriez interrompre votre lecture ici, je tiens à vous préciser que pour ma part, je ne voterai que pour celui qui agira à l'échelon national et européen, peu importe son parti, pour que toute cette cruauté "autorisée par des autorités complices" cesse immédiatement »_

Bisous à toi Régine, et à Luna & Friends

----------


## Chinooka

> Félicitations pour ta "tartine" destinée aux décideurs (enfin ... on espère qu'ils décideront quelque chose !!!!) et merci aussi de nous permettre de l'utiliser. Je me permets toutefois de suggérer une petite modification. 
> 
> Là où tu écris: "_Au cas où vous voudriez interrompre votre lecture ici, je tiens à vous préciser que PLUS JAMAIS JE NE VOTERAI POUR UN HOMME/FEMME POLITIQUE AU POUVOIR ACTUELLEMENT etc_."
> 
> Il faut essayer de se glisser dans la peau de celui qui lit. Si cétait moi, je penserais : bon, elle ne va plus me voter donc inutile que je continue à lire ! Sans doute vaudrait-il mieux placer ici ta phrase de fin (quitte à la répéter au bout de la lettre) : _« Au cas où vous voudriez interrompre votre lecture ici, je tiens à vous préciser que pour ma part, je ne voterai que pour celui qui agira à l'échelon national et européen, peu importe son parti, pour que toute cette cruauté "autorisée par des autorités complices" cesse immédiatement »_


Tu as raison, il ne faut pas les décourager avant de commencer la lecture, ce serait dommage d'avoir fait tout ce boulot pour rien  ::   Tu as reçu la photo que je t'ai envoyée ?





> Ça promet, ça promet.....


Ne vous réjouissez pas trop vite les filles, pour le moment elle ne montre aucune prédisposition pour les bêtises, il faudra patienter encore un peu....... il faut d'abord qu'elle aie été en contact avec les longues oreilles   ::

----------


## breton67

:: bon dieu oui elle  promet la petite nouvele 
j éspere qu elle galopera moins vite que mes monstres 
ce coup au coeur de voir qu elle n est plus là ,je connais :: , tu as du souffler un bon coup Régine 
elle laisse déja les haricots ? pas folle la guepe :Pom pom girl:

----------


## cassie60

Ah Régine, tu commences à découvrir Luna je pense que tu n'as pas fini 
vivement les récits de ses péripéties ,nous pourrons échanger les tours réservés par  nos ex roumaines et de toute notre meute
pour moi , l adrénaline monte de plus en plus 
le compte à rebours a débuté depuis un moment ,  stressant  vivement que tous les poilus sortent de ce pays .

----------


## astings

On attend avec impatience l'arrivée d'organza ,encore un petit coeur de sauvé qui va avoir une vie de rêve  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Jay, j'ai modifié le paragraphe :

"Au cas où vous voudriez interrompre votre lecture ici, je tiens à vous préciser que pour ma part, je ne voterai que pour celui qui agira à l'échelon national et européen, peu importe son parti, pour que toute cette cruauté "autorisée par des autorités complices" cesse immédiatement. SAVOIR ET NE RIEN FAIRE OU FERMER LES YEUX, C'EST ETRE COMPLICE.... ça ne vous rappelle pas une certaine époque ???"

Le dernier tronçon de phrase, je ne sais pas si je dois/peux le mettre ?

Cassieeeeee : deux jours !!! Je suppose que ta belle va démarrer dans quelques heures et que demain matin, elle et ses copains de voyage seront en Hongrie ! On attend avec toi ! Samedi, une de mes copines belges attend un petit Louis qu'elle prend en FA, je pense qu'il fait partie du même voyage.

Ce matin à 7h30, Miss Luna aboyait, idem à 8h30... ce ne sont pas des heures de chrétien pour moi qui me couche tard   ::   Elle a plutôt un aboiement de roquet, ça change des longues oreilles...  ::   A certains moments, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un husky parce qu'elle hulule comme un loup ! Après les gamelles et la sortie de la meute, j'ai laissé la porte de sa chambre ouverte : il a fallu 1/4 d'heure avant qu'elle ne daigne pointer le nez sur la terrasse avant d'aller s'emberlificoter dans ma barrière de fortune qui ne ressemble plus à rien... Je l'ai donc enlevée et j'ai continué à surveiller : elle est allée au jardin mais quand elle m'a vue arriver, elle est filée se réfugier dans sa chambre donc je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire des photos ! C'est l'endroit où elle se sent en sécurité.

Photos d'hier :



Je peux môman ?



Regarde môman comme je suis courageuse  :: 



La table de la terrasse est une bonne protection (photo avec zoom quand même !)   :: 



Hein môman que je ne risque rien ici !



Elle sait très bien où je me tiens habituellement et regarde vers la grande véranda !

----------


## astings

Elle est vraiment très belle  ::

----------


## annie68

très belle la pupuce, mais toujours méfiante, ça va venir la confiance  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il faudra beaucoup de temps mais du temps, on en a  ::

----------


## annie68

elle va finir par comprendre, je trouve que son regard est moins terrorisé, juste interrogatif, ...tu es qui ? où suis-je ? tu ne vas rien me faire ? petite pupuce,  ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est tout à fait ça Annie ! Il y a des moments où quand je suis dans la cuisine pour préparer les gamelles ou faire des cuissons, elle arrive à s'endormir sans me surveiller avec inquiétude ! Elle n'aime pas sortir, cet après-midi j'avais laissé la porte ouverte mais elle n'a pas mis une papatte dehors, elle se contente de sentir l'air et observer l'entrée du jardin mais sans plus. L'appétit est bon mais c'est curieux pour une chienne qui n'a pas dû manger à sa faim tous les jours (même si elle n'est pas maigre comme certains là-bas), elle trie ce qu'elle aime et ce qu'elle n'aime pas, elle a des idées bien arrêtées là-dessus et sait ce qu'elle veut  ::

----------


## annie68

ça ne m'étonne pas qu'elle sache ce qu'elle veut, c'est un berger,  :: 
tu ne sais rien de son passé? j'ai cherché partout, impossible de trouver un post sur elle quelque part .

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Oui OK avec JAY17 ++ ; bravo pour "LA" lettre, très complète et crescendo TB, et aussi sur la modif judicieuse !! mERCI REGINE, je vais l'utiliser aussi...Quant à ta nouvelle recrue = très belle et très futée !  Elle avance tranquillement à son rythme... car les découvertes chez toi ce n'est pas ce qui manque ! Mais moi, j'ai raté la rafle des "tapis ALDI"... ZUT ALORS !!!!! _

----------


## cassie60

je ne suis en rien étonnée Taïga agit de la même façon j' engloutie ,mais si je n aime pas, prends son air de dégout et de chien malheureux
Régine moi qui suis habituée aux nordiques donc hurlement , Taïga a le son d'un chien de chasse chien courant
ta metre aux  longues oreilles tu te retrouves avec lUNA aux oreilles droites i Taïga oreilles à l'équerre ni droite ni pendantes ORGANZA a les même au vu des photos 
bientôt les nordiques moi les loulous aux oreilles pendantes :: 

péripéties de ma roumaine devenue Picarde, je suis rentrée de courses , je déballe le coffre pose les 24 rouleaux de sopalin DECORATION halloween retourne à la voiture pour décharger le reste comme d habitude la meute me regarde 
au moment de fermer la porte, je compte si tout le monde est rentré, OH Taïga est dehors Alors là quelle surprise Elle avait le pack d essuie tout , s'est amusée à le déchirer, pleins de morceaux dans le terrain encore heureux qu'il n'y avait pas de vent sinon les voisins en auraient profiter je ramasse les dégâts de Melle, tout le monde à la maison semble bien sage pas TAIGA ,elle est à l'étage je monte eh la elle avait pris le pack de rouleaux toilette qui était resté sur la table même scenario pourtant pas de dessins de sorcières ni de citrouilles 
beaucoup de noms d' oiseaux ont fuses dans la maison ............ pas traumatisée me regardant d'un air innocent 
vous devinez que j'ai pardonnée 
pas de nouvelle du transport des chiens 
LOUIS devons le récupérer , le Rapatrier chez KOUROS "mitikza" à coté de SENLIS, lui le ramènera sur la Belgique avant de se rendre en Serbie là bas c'est aussi la misère 
ta lettre je l'ai envoyé je n espère pas grand chose des membres politiques de tout bord du coté Français

----------


## cassie60

Daisy33 tu aimes les péripéties Taïga ? Je pense que je vais en découvrir
galère pour lui faire accepter le collier pas gagné du tout
Régine ne connait pas ce problème la petite a un regard malicieux alors attendons la suite le temps ne sera pas si long elle observe la petite LUNA va vite comprendre où elle a déjà compris? Ils ont du caractères les bougres la rue les galères ils connaissent 
des chiens miséreux sauvageons je connais mes ces loulous roumains je suis épatée par leur adaptation dommage que la majorité de ce peuple ne prenne pas exemple 
J'en conclus que la bêtise humaine est bien là ,mieux vaut  tuer des chiens que punir des assassins
le monde me fait peur

----------


## Chinooka

Non Annie, je ne connais rien du passé de Luna si ce n'est qu'elle a été attrapée par les dogcatcheurs et mise en fourrière où elle n'est pas restée longtemps. D'après ma véto elle a dû avoir des petits et a une blessure à la patte arrière gauche qui a dû être vilaine mais qui est cicatrisée.

Niveau poids elle est bien proportionnée, ni trop maigre ni trop grosse et ce qui m'étonne vraiment, c'est qu'elle a un beau poil brillant et pas du tout miteux  ::   Je trouve qu'elle n'a pas du tout le type du chien de rue roumain mais il y a d'autres chiens de petites races genre bichons, croisés chihuahua ou pékinois, golden, Lab et même un husky aux yeux bleus qui ont été attrapés et se retrouvent à la fourrière. Je ne sais pas si ce sont des chiens qui ont été abandonnés par des particuliers tellement la vie devient impossible pour ceux qui ont un chien ?

Cassie, si Organza arrive samedi matin elle doit être sur la route en ce moment  ::

----------


## cassie60

Organza devrait être sur la route ou en cours ; les loulous arrivent dimanche " vers 10heures
des nuits blanches tu connais REGINE , bientôt je vais rivaliser sur les ronflements j ai hâte de voir cette louloutte
 caractère pas facile, va être mise devant la loi de la meute
je les mets tout de suite en contact sur le terrain, il faut faire connaissance de suite 
x les doigts que cela se passe bien jusqu'à présent pas de problème, pourvu que cela continue 
je me couche tard ou tôt  , me lève tôt dans l'attente de ma fifille je n ai jamais angoissée au tant pour un poilu, vu les conditions vite qu'ils sortent de ce pays 
je cur serré je pense aussi à  ceux rester là bas  ::  ::  ::

----------


## bouletosse

j'ai adopté la petite MAMAIE 12 ans complètement aveugle, elle vient du refuge d'Anda. C'est une crème............ elle s'est bien intégrer avec mes 3 chiens.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et pareil j'ai mis en contact de suite

----------


## Chinooka

Cassie, je croyais que ta belle arrivait samedi.

Voici une très belle vidéo qui vient d'être publiée : l'arrivée de Luna et de tous ses compagnons de route :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR5xh...r#action=share

----------


## manou 85

Oh  ses regards !!!

----------


## Chinooka

Oui Manou, c'est ce qui frappe le plus !!!

Alors LA bonne nouvelle que tout le monde attendait avec impatience........... elle a fait sa première bêtise  ::  

Elle a boulotté légèrement le haut d'une botte qui se trouvait dans sa chambre  ::   Comme elle a accès à toute la cuisine et au corridor, je me suis dépêchée de planquer lesdites bottes et les godasses/sabots qui traînaient un peu partout  ::

----------


## astings

Ils ont tous le regard totalement perdu. Ils se demandent ce qui leur arrive. 
Quelle joie de les savoir à l'abri dans leur nouvelle famille. 
Bravo à tous ces bénévoles et à tous ceux qui oeuvrent la bas pour les sauver . Ils ont toute mon admiration et mon respect car les conditions doivent être extrêmement difficile pour eux .

----------


## teuleu

> Oui Manou, c'est ce qui frappe le plus !!!
> 
> Alors LA bonne nouvelle que tout le monde attendait avec impatience........... elle a fait sa première bêtise  
> 
> Elle a boulotté légèrement le haut d'une botte qui se trouvait dans sa chambre   Comme elle a accès à toute la cuisine et au corridor, je me suis dépêchée de planquer lesdites bottes et les godasses/sabots qui traînaient un peu partout


Il n'aura pas fallu attendre longtemps  ::  .Les affaires reprennent  :: 
Nous verrons si les bêtises d'une bergère sont aussi inventives que celles de longues oreilles 
Prépare toi  ::

----------


## lorette65

Tous ces regards...
Je ne peux m'mpêcher de penser à ceux retsés là-bas  :Frown:

----------


## Daysie433

punaise ces petits regards affolés me font pleurer ça prend vraiment aux tripes  :: 

mais aucune agressivité dans leur comportement.........Ils sont tous adorables  :: 

ma petite Elfie roumaine adoptée aussi a encore ce regard là quand elle à peur  ::  et pourtant cela fait 18 mois qu'elle est sortie de cet enfer

merci pour ce beau sauvetage  ::

----------


## breton67

une de plus question regards 
je ne crois pas que ce soit l age que j ai ,mais je pleure devant la vidéo , le bonheur que ceux là vont connaitre , qu ils ne peuvent sans doute meme pas imaginer et sur ceux qui comme dit Lorette sont restés là bas ou qui sont partis dans un monde meilleur  :: 

Régine tu ne peux pas les ranger tes godasses????? tu me diras il y en a qui laisse trainer les gateaux  ::

----------


## cassie60

Magnifique vidéo, les larmes me coulent en les regardant Pleins d'interrogation dans leurs regards
 je ne les trouve pas maigre Taïga était un tas d'os lorsque je l'ai récupéré 
Pour organza et les compagnons, ils sont dans le camion :: , tout le monde arrivera DIMANCHE 3 
elle est très  très craintive, je la transporterai donc en vary pour éviter la fugue

LUNA tu te manifeste ,Régine avec ta meute cela se passe comment????

----------


## manoe

Merci Chinooka de nous faire partager une si belle vidéo. Comme cela réconforte des images d'amour et de tendresse au lieu de la souffrance et de l'horreur trop souvent présentes, même si je ne peux oublier le génocide qui continue... Respect à tous ceux et celles qui se sont mobilisés et ont permis à ces loulous d'échapper à l'ignominie qui règne en Roumanie. Puissent-ils vivre désormais la vie qu'ils méritent au sein de leurs familles respectives.

----------


## Wilo

une vidéo très belle et très touchante. Tout ces loulous ayant échappé au massacre, ils ont encore confiance en l'humain et ils ont raison, il existe des humains formidables 

ah, Luna commence les bêtises, bon, on se demandait quand elle allait s'y mettre  ::

----------


## breton67

Cassie tu nous fera vivre cela , je vous envie les filles vous ne pouvez pas savoir  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

> Cassie tu nous fera vivre cela , je vous envie les filles vous ne pouvez pas savoir



+1..

----------


## cassie60

Pour finir nous allons ramener 6 CHIENS
ORGANZA deviendra picarde 
LOUIS  , CARMINA attendus en Belgique ,seront ramenés sur Compiègne la Co voitureuse Mari Jo fera Compiègne- Belgique 
BENJI    en FA Chez MALENI
MICKEY en FA Chez KYKY puis devrait regagner la Belgique 
GOLIATH attendu en fa  Allemagne ira chez KOUROS en transit  Craintif++++++++

----------


## annie68

> punaise ces petits regards affolés me font pleurer ça prend vraiment aux tripes 
> 
> mais aucune agressivité dans leur comportement.........Ils sont tous adorables


+ 1

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## athéna33

*Bonjour,
je suis juste une personne qui se sent inutile et révoltée devant tant d'horreurs..nous avons déja un chien et des minets ; j'ai "craqué" sur BARTH, qui est à l'asso Mukitza ; j'aimerais beaucoup qu'il soit sauvé, qu'il fasse partie d'un sauvetage !! BARTH est un chien de trop grand gabarit pour nous...mais svp, si vous pouviez le sauver en contactant des responsables...j'ai posté à l'asso mais rien de positif...
Diffusez un max pour BARTH !!!!je sais que ces sauvetages vont stopper bientôt...j'en suis malade  de ce massacre !!! Merci !!!!*

----------


## teuleu

> *Bonjour,
> je suis juste une personne qui se sent inutile et révoltée devant tant d'horreurs..nous avons déja un chien et des minets ; j'ai "craqué" sur BARTH, qui est à l'asso Mukitza ; j'aimerais beaucoup qu'il soit sauvé, qu'il fasse partie d'un sauvetage !! BARTH est un chien de trop grand gabarit pour nous...mais svp, si vous pouviez le sauver en contactant des responsables...j'ai posté à l'asso mais rien de positif...
> Diffusez un max pour BARTH !!!!je sais que ces sauvetages vont stopper bientôt...j'en suis malade  de ce massacre !!! Merci !!!!*


Tu peux intervenir sur ce post http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...ucarest-97330/ ou envoyer un mp à rafaela13 ou écrire un mail mukitzacontact@gmail.com et nous mettre le lien du post de Barth

----------


## Chinooka

Pour la Belgique du moins, les voyages se terminent (pour cette année) fin novembre, ensuite les routes seront trop mauvaises surtout là-bas où l'hiver est rigoureux.

La fourrière de Tirgoviste refuse maintenant de faire adopter les chiens, nous sommes plusieurs à lui envoyer des MP sur le FB du maire, il ne va pas être déçu ! Voici son FB et mon message, vous pouvez vous inspirer :

https://www.facebook.com/danut.badea.9

"Monsieur.

C'est  HONTEUX ce qui se passe dans votre pays envers les chiens... de rue ou  non puisque des chiens de particuliers sont également massacrés. 

En tant que citoyenne européenne, j'exige que toutes ces tortures, tous ces massacres et autres barbaries cessent IMMEDIATEMENT.

Laissez ces malheureux chiens être adoptés, ce sont d'excellents chiens de famille !!!

HONTE  SUR LA ROUMANIE. Mes amis et moi faisons tout ce que nous pouvons pour  éjecter votre pays de l'Europe : vous n'êtes pas dignes d'en faire  partie. Commencez par rendre des comptes aux contribuables européens sur  les fonds que vous avez reçus pour la stérilisation des chiens errants  et pour les roms aussi qui envahissent nos pays tellement ils sont  traités plus bas que terre chez vous !!!

Salutations." (et je signe bien sûr).

----------


## cassie60

Le lien pour BARTH EST *BARTH - mâle X berger des pyrénées né en 2008 - taille moyenne (Tamara) - URGENT*Pour continuer les sauvetages il faut trouver Des FA et Des adoptants
Comme beaucoup j aimerai en sortir d'autres ,malheureusement je suis complète 
Peut être  ATHENA33 que vous pouvez vous proposer pour un plus petit gabarit, ce qui libérai une place pour un autre en danger , les pensions sont surchargées en Roumanie
Un chien rapatrié, sauve la vie d'un autre en grand danger

----------


## Daysie433

s'agit-il de ce Barth là ?? pour info athéna il est sous l'asso Mukitza et ses frais d'adoption sont de 200 euros

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ighlight=barth

----------


## athéna33

*OUI !!!! c'est bien lui ! il est beau n'est ce pas ?* *merci d'avoir répondu !! faudrait diffuser un max !*

----------


## cassie60

oui il est beau, comme tous ces pauvres loulous je répète ils ont un charme fou ces chiens du pays de l'est
diffusions faites++++++++++++ pour ces malheureux
 continuons encore et encore, signons les pétitions 
Croisons les doigts pour ceux restés là bas, pour qu'ils trouvent des FA et DES adoptants, je reste optimiste malgré que le massacre ne cesse de continuer 
Soyons plus fort, que ces horribles personnages et leurs complices
des SPA en France et ailleurs ont ouvert leurs portes pour accueillir ces chiens
 Si quelqu'un veut accueillir un chien en France, ::  privilégiez ces établissements
une place se libera permettant d'en sauver d'autres, de France et d'ailleurs

----------


## Chinooka

Barth n'est pas si grand que ça...  ::   Il est magnifique, je l'avais repéré parmi tant d'autres. Je n'ai toujours pas gagné à l'euromillion  ::  

Alors Cassie, le berceau d'Organza est prêt ?

Aujourd'hui j'ai pu emmener Luna vers sa chambre (pour libérer la place pour les gamelles) et vers le jardin sans qu'elle ne se cabre ! Bon, sur 4 ou 5 mètres après elle se rebiffe mais c'est déjà un grand progrès ! Ce matin elle a fait un grand pipi dans le jardin  ::

----------


## Wilo

Régine, lettre envoyée au maire : j'ai rajouté cela :

L_aissez ces malheureux chiens être adoptés, ce sont d'excellents chiens de famille !!! Les chiens se dévouent  et sont fidèles et loyaux jusqu'à donner leur vie pour leur maître, ils sauvent des vies, ce sont eux que l'on envoie quand il y a un séisme ou pour retrouver des victimes d'avalanches, eux que l'on envoie sur des lieux de guerre pour trouver les mines et épargner les vies humaines, et des exemples il y en a des tonnes...... et c'est comme cela que vous les traitez !_ 

puis j'ai fini par "je ne vous salue pas"

Il faudrait qu'il reçoive beaucoup de message, espérons que ça le fasse changer d'avis.

----------


## cassie60

Oui Régine ;Le berceau est prêt depuis un moment pour la fille
je dois patienter , moi qui n est pas cette qualité, difficile , pfffffffff peut pas faire autrement les heures me semblent longues 
d'habitude je trouve  que le temps s'égrène rapidement
Ensuite LARA la minouche devrait venir au foyer pour y couler une retraite après tant de souffrances
je dois m'arrêter là , complète +++++++++ pourtant si je m'écoutais mais il faut être raisonnable Mes loulous et minous doivent garder leur équilibre 
Du progrès avec LUNA , Formidable 
toujours pas mise en contact avec ta meute

----------


## breton67

la nuit va etre longue Cassie , mais demain il va falloir etre en forme alors sinon demain , je plaisante des journées pareilles ce sont les nerfs qui font tenir debout ,Hein Régine  ::

----------


## annie68

Je viens de voir ce post sur clic animaux, apparemment organza en fait partie, 
j'espère qu'il  n'y aura pas de problème pour leur venues, je croise très fort les doigts pour eux 

http://www.clicanimaux.com/catalog/c...es_id=18050924

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour la Belgique du moins, les voyages se terminent (pour cette année) fin novembre, ensuite les routes seront trop mauvaises surtout là-bas où l'hiver est rigoureux.
> 
> La fourrière de Tirgoviste refuse maintenant de faire adopter les chiens, nous sommes plusieurs à lui envoyer des MP sur le FB du maire, il ne va pas être déçu ! Voici son FB et mon message, vous pouvez vous inspirer :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/danut.badea.9
> 
> "Monsieur.
> 
> C'est  HONTEUX ce qui se passe dans votre pays envers les chiens... de rue ou  non puisque des chiens de particuliers sont également massacrés. 
> ...


j'ai essayer de poster, ce n'est plus possible, comme sur la page de l'ambassadeur français en roumanie sur laquelle j'avais mis une lettre elle a disparue et on ne peut plus y poster quoique ce soit .

j'ai réussi à lui envoyer par mp, j'en ai mis 10 à la suite !!

----------


## Chinooka

Une pensée pour Cassie et Organza, elles doivent s'être retrouvées ou alors c'est sur le point, encore un peu de patience le temps de tous les sortir du camion ! Une fois qu'ils sont en Hongrie, ils sont vraiment sauvés.

Annie, il y a aussi une adresse mail mais je dois la retrouver.

Luna est sortie un bon moment au jardin, comme Norvège elle aime rester plantée et humer l'air !

----------


## Chinooka

Sur FB, celle qui accueille le p'tit Louis dit qu'ils devaient arriver à 10h. Cassie covoiture Louis sur une partie du chemin vers la Belgique.

Voici l'adresse mail qu'on peut bombarder : primarulmunicipiuluitargoviste@pmtgv.ro . Mon mail n'est pas encore revenu. Même s'ils ne lisent pas les mails, il faut les emmerder et leur montrer qu'on est là !

Une fille sur FB avait écrit à un des "serial killers" comme elle les appelle, il lui a répondu en gros qu'il était fatigué de toutes ces fausses photos qui circulaient... C'est sûr qu'on a trafiqué toutes les photos d'horreur juste pour embêter les gentils dirigeants roumains !!!

Cette photo aussi on l'a inventée !!! C'est dans cette fourrière qu'ils ne veulent plus d'adoptions.

"Une triste pensée pour cette malheureuse chienne sans nom qui devait sortir.    2 jours après cette photo, elle a été tuée.... par une ordure qui n'a pas aimé que des photos soient prises de ce mouroir."

----------


## breton67

pas de commentaires Régine ,juste un immense dégout 
pauvre petite ame

----------


## astings

J'ai la nausée .

----------


## Wilo

quelle tristesse, j'espère que ces ordures le paieront un jour

----------


## cassie60

:: Coucou 
je viens de rentrer, Organza est enfin chez elle ; a tendance a grogner  sur  les loulous mais cela est du a sa peur
plus petite que TAIGA un état de maigreur craintive +++++ il était temps qu' elle sorte de là bas 
comment peux t'on faire cela, à des loulous quelle honte ::  ::  :: 
DEMAIN VETO mamelles gonflées  en plus il faudra lui ôter sa "boucle d'oreille" 
 du boulot pour la requinquer ,la remettre en confiance
elle a acceptée les saucisses et le jambon 
la meute la regarde comme ci elle venait d'une autre planète
elle est sur les marches; la place favorite de Prunelle
 se déplace en ronchonnant a tout de meme trouver l endroit de  la gamelle d'eau
pour les photos je  l ai mettrai  plus tard  Pardonnez moi; je m'occupe de mes poilus

Louis est mignon petit chien , craintif au départ une fois mise en confiance , il est câlin je pense que cela va être une fripouille; il n est pas maigre a un joli poil marron fauve
Carmina est blanche enfin je crois  car vu l état de crasse  pette puce  super sympa gourmande maigre
tous les deux ont été récupérés par MARI JO  sont en route vers la Belgique

benji est un chien âgé craintif soumis se met sur le dos en gémissant  un passé que seul lui connait il ne pourra nous le dire mais il a du connaitre  nombreuses cruautés il est chez  MALENI

GOLIATH est magnifique  récupéré pat KYKY qui l'a emmener chez KOUROS départ demain ver Allemagne 
Mickey est un petit chien beige un visage bien marqué de tristesse est chez KYKY  direction la Belgique

----------


## Daysie433

elle a eu des bébés ?? ou elle attend des petits ??

bon courage avec ta puce cassie ........ elle est là c'est le principal  ::

----------


## astings

La belle est enfin chez elle .Merci Cassie de faire son bonheur. Est ce que j'abuse si je vous demande des photos dès qu'elle sera mieux ? C'est tellement merveilleux de les voir bien après avoir vécu l'enfer. Bises à la belle (et aux autres aussi )

----------


## Chinooka

Merci Cassie, j'ai bien pensé à toi ! Parmi ceux qui sont arrivés en Belgique, il y en a qui grognent aussi sur les autres... dont la mienne ! Ils ont dû se battre là-bas, c'est la loi du plus fort. La pauvre, il faudra qu'elle se remette de tout ce qu'elle a vécu. Pas d'affinités avec sa soeur ?

Finalement on fera les présentations demain... ce sera super, il fait un temps absolument dégueu. Avec la gadoue qu'il y a dans le jardin, c'est bien si on ne se ramasse pas de gamelles en galopant derrière les combattants   ::  Je passe mon temps à laver les fameux tapis Aldi, heureusement que j'avais fait des provisions  ::  

Je viens de passer un bon moment à essayer de la faire aller au jardin mais j'y restée seule, Luna restant sur le pas de sa porte   ::

----------


## astings

Surtout Régine, fait des photos ,si tu le peux, pour immortaliser ces moments  ::  et puis, tu nous connais, on ne rira pas s'l y a quelques gamelles   ::

----------


## cassie60

Avec TAIGA pour l instant aucune affinité, vu qu' elle grogne, Taïga avait tendance a redresser les poils elle s'est calmée 
 TAIGA pour l instant boude dans son coin 
Tout le monde est perturbé comme à chaque arrivée c'est l affaire de quelques jours la vie reprendra son train train
a commencer par le Ducon du coin lorsqu'il va s'apercevoir D'un nouveau chien Il va en tiré Une 'Tronche"
je voulais la prendre en photo mais elle s'est mise derrière le clic clac
j ai fais une erreur; ayant des poils  vu les chiens à la maison ; j ai pris le balai OH LALA panique à bord 
j ai mal pour cette puce quand je vois son état ce qui me fait penser aux autres resté la bas

----------


## MOUNINOX

DAYSIE a écrit : "ORGANZA a eu des bébés ?? ou elle attend des petits ??" _ Je partage cette hypothèse ...
Les toutous roumains (MUKITZA) pourront (si....) continuer à arriver cet hiver en AVION.. Il ne manque QUE  les FA et ADOPTANTS_.... :: .

----------


## cassie60

EDIT

----------


## astings

Merci Cassie de nous mettre des photos aussi vite .Elle est toute mimi,sur la deuxième photo je la trouve un peu maigre, heureusement, c'est finit la galère ,elle est chez elle. Bise à la belle

----------


## MARATHONMAN

C'est vrai qu'elle est bien maigre
Bonne route avec elle Cassie et bientôt Lara

----------


## cassie60

la derniere se sont mes ZOMBIES qui se demandent bien ;est que c'est une copine ????????
 desolée les photos ne sont pas terribles  proviennent du portable, a peur de l appareil photo
vous pouvez voir l'état de maigreur

 semble apprécier l odeur de cuisine , je me montre 
j ai eu le droit dans l attente de la gamelle ,a un morceau de coulommiers que j ai pris dans la main de ma moman 
que c'est bon  après les  saucisses et le jambon  Puis j ai eu mon repas j 'ai tout dévoré 
j ai compris que l'eau ici  est à volonté j ai ralenti de plus j ai mon estomac bien rempli je vais essayer de dormir
je n'ai pas grogné après la meute lorsque je me suis approchée, ils ont l'air sympa ; bon je me méfie

elle a du avoir des petits , elle est stérilisée depuis 3 semaines

----------


## Daysie433

très touchante et pas bien épaisse cette petite mère, enfin elle est sauvée merci Cassie  ::

----------


## cassie60

je pensais que le & er message avec les photos n était pas passé désolé

----------


## breton67

Cassie je te souhaite tout le bonheur du monde avec ta meute  ,et sur que ce soir chez toi il y a toutes les teintes possibles 
c est vrai que des que l on introduit un petit nouveau dans la meute c est toute organisation qui s efondre ,mais cela ne dure pas et chacun retrouve sa place 
là pas le choix Régine et Cassie mais , pour les Ducons de toutes especes j ai trouvé le truc , a part pour ma Prisca qui était bergere allemande et Schweppes le golden mes 6 bretons le ducon d en face devait avoir les yeux qui dansaient la samba , il n a jamais été fichu de savoir combien j en avais exactement  :: vu que meme race et meme couleurs il en perdait son latin

----------


## Daysie433

elle a encore son affreuse étiquette sur l'oreille  ::  on croirait un antivol de grande surface.....pauvre louloute

je me demande si ma petite Elfie avait la même  :: 

comment vas-tu faire pour lui enlever ??

----------


## Mi

Si vous saviez combien je "pestais" depuis plusieurs jours à ne pas pouvoir vous lire (foutue informatique !)
Organza est là ! Quelle joie !
Bah... le buffet est aussi bien garni que celui de Régine. Elle va vite prendre quelques grs (kilos).
Je vous souhaite à toutes les deux et aux autres, bien sûr, beaucoup de bonheur avec vos poilus et j'attends les premières "grosses" bêtises".

----------


## poppo

Cassie.....une immense MERCI pour cette puce qui va enfin pouvoir commencer une VRAIE vie , respect! ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne l'imaginais pas du tout comme ça d'après la photo faite en roumanie !!! Rien que de tête, elle semblait beaucoup plus costaude !

Elle est magnifique  ::   Avec quelques kilos de plus, elle sera de toute beauté !!!

Bravo Cassie, beaucoup de bonheur avec toute la meute  ::   ::  

Je n'ai pas encore vu de reportage de l'arrivée sur FB mais laissons les organisateurs du sauvetage se reposer un peu après tout le stress  :: 

Je suis vraiment très heureuse pour ta petite puce  ::

----------


## annie68

heureuse qu'elle soit arrivée avec tous les autres , elle est bien maigre, mais va vite reprendre du poids, merci à tous ceux qui s'occupent de ses pauvres loulous .

----------


## Chinooka

Attention aux friandises pour chiens et chats importées de Chine :

http://www.leparisien.fr/laparisienn...13-3255615.php

----------


## cassie60

Chine chez moi 000000000000 comme les pays de l'est
organza ?  dit Heidi sur leur puce  boucle d'oreille  va de mieux en mieux ,accepte la caresse merci Prunelle le travail commence la nuit va etre courte 
les filles je vous promets que vous allez voir l'évolution
je bouge la caresse
 j ai envie mais attends je ne grogne plus après les zombies patiente s'il te plait moman je viens d'arriver

----------


## Chinooka

La nuit s'est bien passée Cassie ?

Alors ici : deuxième bêtise : vol à l'étalage  ::  

La gamelle de Luna pour ce matin était prête depuis hier soir sur la cuisinière mais contre le mur, pas à portée directe... ben oui, vous aurez compris : il ne restait presque rien ce matin  ::   C'est curieux mais pour un chien qui a certainement dû se battre pour manger, elle est difficile : elle n'aime que le poulet, le poisson et le César... il me reste du César de l'époque pas lointaine où j'en donnais à la petite cheftaine quand elle n'avait plus envie de manger.

Elle est sur la terrasse et hésite à aller au jardin, il y a beaucoup de vent donc du bruit. On fait les présentations avec la meute ce matin, une copine vient m'aider... j'ai un peu le trouillomètre à zéro, avec les longues oreilles je n'ai jamais eu peur des présentations ! mais elles ont l'esprit de la vie en meute dans les gènes.

Sonja, j'ai encore bien rigolé en imaginant ton Ducon essayant de compter tes Bretons  ::

----------


## astings

Luna reprend le flambeau  ::  C'est chouette pour nous  :: Tu sais Régine, Luna n'est pas difficile, elle te fait comprendre ce qu'elle aime pour t'éviter de te fatiguer à préparer autre chose  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je vois deux loulouttes arrivées dans deux foyers de coeur 
Régine courage pour ce tantôt

----------


## Chinooka

Ma copine (Ja Lam) vient de partir, ce n'est pas gagné ! La porte de la véranda fermée et Luna sur la terrasse, on a lâché la meute un par un : elle grogne et retrousse les babines, heureusement que la meute est très sociable et très équilibrée ! Luna n'a pas voulu venir au jardin avec nous et la meute. Ensuite on a bloqué le jardin et laissé la porte de la grande véranda ouverte : elle est restée planquée sous la table de la terrasse. Après avoir enfermé les autres, j'ai ouvert la porte de son "refuge", elle était visiblement très soulagée d'y retourner ! Il va vraiment falloir y aller doucement et progressivement, un peu chaque jour et certainement pas ensemble sans ma présence. 

Ja Lam la trouve très traumatisée, il faudra beaucoup de temps donc je continue à séparer mais on retentera l'expérience de ce matin plusieurs fois par jour.

Voilà les petites nouvelles du jour  ::

----------


## cassie60

HIER, fut une journée chargée en émotion ;des images de ces pauvres loulous gravées dans ma mémoire
la nuit fut courte endormie vers 5 heures .debout 7 heures
la puce a bien dormi ,après avoir eu le ventre plein
le veto passe en fin d'après midi, elle a un peu sang dans les urines je pense du à une mauvaise hydratation lors du voyage
elle ne veut pas du bâtonnet pour éviter le tartre préfère les saucisses et la brioche
a testé le clic clac puis est repartie derrière 
hier elle se laissait caresser ;aujourd'hui plus craintive fuit devant l'approche de la main
avec la meute cela se passe bien, la + difficile c'est taïga une petite pointe de jalousie , il n'y a plus de grognement ni de poils hérissés de part et d'autre Elle va vers PRUNELLE OU TEO les 2 ZEN
Oso et Shanghai la regardent toujours très étonné de sa présence
enfin ils sont moins perturbés par rapport à hier, reprenant les habitudes cela me rassure
LUNA une sacrée chipie 
 ::

----------


## breton67

Cassie c est en bonne voie  :: elle finira par comprendre que le dessus du clic clac est meilleur que son dos
elle sait ce qui est bon , elle va reprendre tres vite du poids 
Régine en effet il va falloir etre patiente , mais tu as une sacrée expérience , et le jour viendra ou elle piquera ce qui reste de place sur ton lit 
a toutes deux

----------


## astings

[QUOTE=cassie60;2006949
elle ne veut pas du bâtonnet pour éviter le tartre préfère les saucisses et la brioche[/QUOTE]   " pas folle la guêpe " c'est meilleur la saucisse  :: 

Régine, ta puce est tombée dans LA maison qu'il fallait, tu as l'expérience , l'amour et la patience qu'il faut .
Moi, je serai frustrée car je la trouve tellement jolie que je voudrai lui faire des bisous  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

MANUELA PETITE ROUMAINE PERDUE EN BELGIQUE

----------


## Chinooka

Diffusé directement sur mon mur et sur celui des sauvetages belges.

----------


## breton67

j en fais autant ,mais c est sur que sur FB vous touchez plus de monde 
on croise tres fort

----------


## Chinooka

Oui ça circule bien. J'espère que l'adoptant a fait le nécessaire directement pour le changement de propriétaire. Ma véto l'a fait lundi dernier pour Luna, je n'ai pas encore les papiers mais je pense que ça a déjà dû être enregistré.

C'est le pire cauchemar avec des chiens craintifs comme les p'tits roumains, les galgos et autres chiens qui n'ont pas eu la belle vie. Je sais qu'Aladine ne se serait jamais laissé attraper en cas de fugue !

Pour les sauvetages belges, on leur met un porte-nom avec le numéro de téléphone de l'adoptant ou FA dès la descente du camion. En espérant bien sûr qu'ils ne le perdent pas s'ils fuguent.

----------


## poppo

PTg sur FB

----------


## Chinooka

Ja Lam est donc venue ce matin chez moi, elle m'a chargée de vous transmettre son compte-rendu  :: 

"Je l'avoue, depuis longtemps je suis une fan secrète de la meute des longues oreilles de Waterloo. Leur histoire m'a fait beaucoup rire lors de longues soirées d'hiver et les courtes de l'été. Du bonheur et parfois des larmes aussi. Mais toujours une émotion positive. Tant qu'il y aura des personnes comme Chinooka l'espoir est permis dans notre société actuelle que TOUT n'est pas pourri. Il y a quelques mois j'apprends sur facebook, que Chinooka a décidé d'adopter un ou une roumaine. Non, c'est pas possible. Je ne le crois pas. Elle va sauver un être de la plus grande barbarie et cruauté qui se déroule aujourd'hui dans notre vieille Europe. Cette nouvelle ne me laisse plus tranquille. Je mets ma timidité de côté, et je lui demande une petite visite. Finalement elle n'habite pas si loin que cela ! Rendez-vous est pris et je ne suis pas déçue. La voilà "the" meute. Après les présentations en bonne et due forme, la meute se couche et nous laisse papoter. Comment ces chiens si bien élevés peuvent-ils faire des bêtises ? N'y aurait-il pas un peu d'exagération ? hihi. Sages comme des images, pas d'aboiement intempestif pour recevoir des caresses. Des top modèles. Si, si je peux vous l'assurer. 

Nous décidons alors de rendre visite à Luna, la roumaine. Habituée aux chiens craintifs, traumatisés dans un petit refuge, je m'en suis un peu spécialisée. Mais Luna dépasse tout ce que j'avais connu, je n'ai jamais lu autant de terreur dans les yeux et l'attitude d'un chien. Toute la barbarie et la cruauté, dont sont victimes ces pauvres malheureux, se lisent dans les yeux de Luna.  Beaucoup diront qu'ils sont perdus. Et bien non, après une semaine de cohabitation avec Chinooka, j'ai pu constater une lueur d'espoir dans les yeux de Luna quand Chinooka parlait ou la regardait. Bien sûr elle me craint et je préfère ne pas trop la toucher. Puis, nous décidons qu'il est temps pour Luna de faire connaissance avec les joyeux lurons de la meute. Après avoir attaché une longue corde au collier de Luna, nous l'amenons dans le patio et lâchons un par un les autres fauves sympa. Surprise ! Toutes les "dames" de la meute, ignorent de façon hautaine, Luna. Il n'y aura que Titi qui s'en approchera un peu plus pour lui faire le petit bisou d'accueil. Luna ne l'entend pas ainsi et montre sa belle denture avec un petit grognement poussif. Heureusement ! Elle a encore du goût à vivre, la belle. Elle a probablement dû se défendre contre les autres chiens en Roumanie et fait bien savoir qu'elle tient à son intégrité. Titi en bon gentleman l'ignore et va vagabonder autre part. Chinooka décide de laisser tout le monde dans le patio pendant que nous sirotons notre boisson. Après une heure, Luna décide de visiter le jardin, qui était bloqué, par un panneau. Elle glisse comme une anguille derrière celui-ci. A la voix de Chinooka, Luna décide de retourner vers elle. Quel bonheur de voir que Chinooka a déjà gagné sa confiance. Plus tard, dans la journée Luna a pleuré pour sortir et se soulager. Une communication entre les deux a eu lieu après une semaine. N'est-ce pas du bonheur ? . Bien sûr, tout n'est pas gagné mais avec du temps, Luna pourra oublier, en grande partie, l'enfer de la Roumanie. Merci Chinooka. J'ai quitté Chinooka et sa meute le coeur léger en me disant que oui, cela vaut 1000 fois la peine d'adopter un chien qui a vécu l'enfer."

Merci Ja Lam d'avoir apprécié ma meute et d'être venue pour les présentations   ::   Et si, ils font parfois de grosses bêtises mais je leur avais fait la leçon avant que tu n'arrives : "montrez-vous sous votre plus beau jour, montrez comme vous êtes bien élevés".....  ::

----------


## astings

C'est émouvant et merveilleux .

----------


## cassie60

COUCOU

*ORGANZA* a vu le veto hier, un peu inquiète de l'état de la louloutte
heureusement qu' elle soit sortie de cet enfer, elle ne lui donnait pas beaucoup de chance de survivre

conclusion Déshydratation+++++++++++ 
Anémie sang dans les urines les selles Diarrhées sanguinolentes
poids 8kg
très cachectique
anciennes traces de morsures

traitement
antibiotiques
pansement gastrique
vitamines
comprimes pour son anémie
a reçu une injection contre la diarrhée
alimentation fractionnée+fortigel
se laisse manipuler difficilement mais aucune agressivité Pas de trace de stérilisation mais elle l'a regardera mieux
a eu une portée récemment
sera revue vendredi ,aura un bilan sanguin elle préfère ne pas trop la traumatisée par trop d'investigations ,devra être suivie ce n'est pas gagné je croise les doigts

----------


## Daysie433

mince alors pas terrible ce bilan  :: 

heureusement qu'elle est à l'abri maintenant et bien soignée  ::

----------


## cassie60

Photos de l'arrivée       2eme Photo  ORDANZA

----------


## lili2000

Grosses caresses à ta louloute cassie

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Plein de bonnes choses pour vous deux

----------


## astings

Maintenant qu'elle est dans SA famille ,elle va aller mieux grace à vos soins et votre amour.

----------


## Chinooka

8 kgs ???  ::  Elle est de la taille d'un Lab ? Sais-tu si elle est restée longtemps à la fourrière ? parce qu'ils sont à peine nourris dans ces fourrières publiques si pas du tout. Certains chiens ont dû être euthanasiés après leur sortie tellement ils n'avaient que la peau sur les os, une honte. Pauvre petite puce mais elle va reprendre le dessus maintenant qu'elle aura une bonne alimentation, des vitamines et un fortifiant. Une chance qu'elle soit sortie de là-bas, on croise très fort les doigts pour que tout se remette en place le plus rapidement possible  ::  Quel est l'évaluation de son âge ?

Luna n'est pas en aussi mauvais état physique. Ma véto préférait aussi attendre un peu avant de lui faire une prise de sang tellement elle était stressée la semaine dernière. J'ai fait le gros ravitaillement (je ne l'avais pas fait mardi dernier), j'ai acheté des joujoux pour Luna, elle s'est mise à grignoter un os fourré, ça m'a fait plaisir !

En passant à la ferme pour acheter mon pain et mes oeufs, la dame qui sait que j'adore les chiens m'a parlé d'une pension canine tout près de là (que je ne connaissais pas) où se trouve une miniature dont la maîtresse ne peut plus s'occuper : dame fort âgée qui a donc mis sa petite chienne en pension et ne l'a pas abandonnée en refuge  ::   Il commence à y avoir des soucis de paiement et la dame ne la reprendra pas, j'y suis donc passée : ils vont m'envoyer le lien FB et je diffuserai. Le monsieur ne veut pas que la petite aille ailleurs si c'est pour être en cage, il veut une bonne famille pour elle. Il la garde même si les paiements ne suivent pas... J'ai trouvé ça chouette de sa part ! C'est bon à savoir si je devais être hospitalisée pendant quelques jours (je ne parle pas de malheur mais personne n'est à l'abri) ! Les boxes sont à l'intérieur avec une trappe vers l'extérieur donc en hiver ou quand il pleut, les toutous sont bien protégés.

Maintenant je vais préparer les gamelles avant que Miss Luna ne bouffe le poisson que je viens de cuire pour ce soir  ::   Je ne lui laisse plus l'accès à la grande cuisine quand je ne peux pas surveiller parce que... elle a essayé de grimper sur l'appui de fenêtre de la petite cuisine et a tout foutu par terre, mon orchidée a perdu deux fleurs dans la bagarre  ::  Le jour venu, je pense qu'elle ne fera pas tache dans la meute des longues oreilles  ::  

Courage Cassie, on pense à toi et à ta petite Organza  ::

----------


## cassie60

Taïga était très maigre ,mais organza c'est pire,
l parmi les autres loulous son état était le + catastrophique
elle aurait un peu plus d'un an le temps en fourrière je l ignore
certes elle n a pas du être nourri ou très peu elle devrait peser environ 15kg plus petite qu'un lab
les pensions ne sont pas l'idéal surchargées nourriture???? manipulé brutalement
organza est une battante elle monte sur le clic clac
mange par petites quantités
elle adore les saucisses donc je lui en donne pas mal 
j'espère que nous allons la retaper cette puce j angoisse 
la haine contre ces barbares est présente S'amplifiant chaque jour

Luna est une roumaine ,perché ils adorent 
Taïga déteste la pluie je dois la pousser pour sortir

----------


## annie68

holala, pauvre puce, elle n'aurait pas tenu l'hiver là-bas, 
tu es sûre Cassie qu'ils t'ont donné le bon chien ? parce que déjà pas le bon nom et sur ton avatar elle a l'air en meilleure santé et pas de cicatrices sur la tête ....grosses carresses à cette puce et à luna la voleuse de poisson  ::

----------


## cassie60

J ai eu des doutes au début elle est identifiée sous le nom HEIDI et non ORGANZA
je suis aller voir sur le site une HEIDI, 1seule c'est un border a été adoptée
vu la taille 2 fois plus petite que sa demi sœur TAIGA
en regardant la photo  le veto et moi même ,  plastron blanc  identique, même regard ,mêmes oreilles existence de poils blancs pattes arrières
certes pas de morsures, en pension  les bagarres existent elle est restée + de 3 semaines là bas
enfin elle est à la maison ,elle y restera 
difficile pour l 'instant de la prendre en photo assise mais j essayerai vous pourrez comparer

----------


## annie68

c'est sûre que si ce n'est pas le bon chien tu ne vas pas la redonner, j'espère qu'elle va vite se retaper, elle est si belle pauvre puce  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Comme Annie, j'ai un doute ! Elle ne ressemble pas du tout à celle dont j'avais vu la photo là-bas : tête très carrée et large, elle semblait beaucoup plus costaude que ce que tu nous as montré. Maintenant son état s'est peut-être détérioré depuis que la première photo avait été prise mais je ne retrouve pas du tout la même tête ! Je ne retrouve pas sa photo, je trouve qu'il manque une fonction recherche sur FB !

On a déjà vu des chiens dans des états pas possibles qui récupéraient très bien. Il faudra du temps et un suivi sérieux mais ça va aller  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups, je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait eu des réponses ! Il faut dire que je commence un post puis je fais des aller-retours entre la véranda et la cuisine !

Luna ne VEUT pas sortir... ben oui il pleut, il fait dégueu  ::   C'est curieux quand même pour des chiens qui ont eu l'habitude d'être dehors par les tous les temps ! Les longues oreilles sont chochottes mais Luna l'est encore plus, ils s'habituent très vite au confort !!!

----------


## cassie60

L HISTOIRE D'ORGANZA forum MUKITZA
Des infos sur *Organza*, tout ce que peut dire E.Carmina sur elle :


"*Organza* est née en décembre 2012 ;DANS LA RUE, elle fait partie d'une fratrie de 7 chiots mais 2 seulement ont survécu, elle et son frère.
Elle a toujours été craintive, depuis tout bébé.
Il faisait très froid dehors, et Gala Sa mère ne restait pas beaucoup avec ses chiots pour les nourrir, c'est pourquoi tant d'entre eux sont morts.
Elle était très maigre et atrophiée.
C'est un miracle qu'elle ait survécu.
Un début difficile
a été capturé en septembre ,mise dans ce mouroir de PASCANI

----------


## annie68

> Elle était très maigre et atrophiée.


qui était très maigre et atrophiée, la maman ou Organza? parce atrophiée ça devrait encore se voir  ::

----------


## cassie60

Se serait ORGANZA
Le doute me revient , si ce n est pas le bon chien, je pense à celle restée la bas(sans oublier les autres ) je ne pourrai plus l' accueillir 
Ma puce , doit se requinquer c 'est la priorité
je vais attendre vendredi, Si tout va bien pour elle 
je me mettrai en rapport avec l'ASSO 

Taïga sur les Photos du forum paraissait costaud , à l arrivée elle pesait pas lourd ;minus à coté de Shanghai. Aujourd'hui la fille fait 24kg 
sa copine 21KG
a son arrivée petite à coté de Shanghai 
maintenant la plus costaud

----------


## annie68

regardes Cassie la photo que tu as fait , elle a une boucle à l'oreille gauche 

 

et ton avatar n'en as pas ...et avec ça 




> Van_Do le Jeu 24 Oct - 13:21*Organza a été stérilisée*, on espère la faire voyager bientôt.


tu risques de savoir si c'est elle ou pas

----------


## breton67

coucou Cassie ,il y a quelques années j avais craqué sur un breton (bizarre non  :: ) dans une rubrique de la revue 30 millons d amis 
c était un loulou de Carquefou  a l époque j avais encore trop peur de l avion pour aller le chercher moi meme 
Deux  bénévoles se sont proposés pour faire le voyage 
j atendais un jeune chien de 6 ans casté
quand le loulou a débarqué je n ais pas reconnu celui de la photo , et pour cause 
Nous étions a table quand je me suis décidée a leur dire qu il y avait erreur sur la "livraison ", il y a eu un moment de flottement et la bénevole m a demande ce que je comptais faire  vous vous doutez de la réponse 
mon vieux doudou avait 10 ans dont je crois 6 ou 7 ???? de refuge , perclu d arthrose , pas castré mais j ai eu un miracle de chien ; a croire qu il avait compris 
on parle d amour sur pattes ,il l a été des pieds a la tete 
pour ta puce ,que ce soit celle que tu attendais ou une autre , peut etre t etais t elle déstinée ? elle aura tout ce dont ele a besoin chez toi et tu vas réussir a la remettre sur pattes 
Régine vivement qu elle s adapte Luna , je met ma main au feu que les fous rires ne seront pas loin a ce moment là  :: 
question beauté elles sont toutes deux tres belles  ::

----------


## cassie60

Van DO a ecrit
Pour la taille, ça ne m'étonne pas, car E.Carmina avait dit aussi que Fata Babei était grande, pour elle en fait les moyens sont grands... Pour le nom, c'est la pension qui a fait ses papiers et ils ne savaient pas son nom... Mais bon c'est sûr que c'est étrange. Prunelle pourriez-vous poster une photo d'elle ?

Par contre le coup de la portée là je suis hyper flipée car elle était gestante à son arrivée et était censée être stérilisée à Popesti, elle devrait avoir au moins une trace de sa stérilisation récente et non d'une portée récente... A-t-elle mis bas ? Que sont devenus ses bébés ??? A Popesti nous ont-ils menti ?   


oui Breton elle m était destinée ,le tout c'est qu'elle se retape Sa santé me préoccupe le plus
 je voulais ouvrir mon foyer à une petite roumaine  voilà qui est fait  l' affection ,elle l aura

----------


## Daysie433

cassie j'ai mis deux photos d'Organza sur Mukitza j'espère que je ne me suis pas trompée  :: 

si ça gêne je peux les enlever

----------


## cassie60

merci de ton aide DAISY 

POUR VANDO se serait ORGANZA

Régine comment va la meute, 
Luna je pense comme toi, pour l'instant elle joue la timide, elle observe ;elle va bien te faire une bêtise pour ne pas dépareiller de la troupe aux longues oreilles

----------


## fafa38

Moi je pense que tu as bien chez toi la petite "organza" qui etait à pascani.
Par contre L'"organza" de ton avatar (et celle de la premiere photo de son post) n'est peut etre pas la même.
Organza n'as peut etre jamais été attrapée par les dogcatcher, mais son sosie oui. (Ou alors elle a vraiment deperit entre le moment ou elle a été prise en photo dehors et son arrivée à pascani-->portée de chiots?)

Au moins vu son etat, elle a vraiment eu de la chance que tu l'ai choisie !

----------


## cassie60

Petite vidéo récapitulative du convoi du 3 novembre dernier :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6k_BdbF_8U

----------


## Chinooka

Je partage l'avis de Fafa38 concernant la photo de ton avatar et celle que j'avais vue au début quand il a été question de son sauvetage. Ou alors sa portée l'a considérablement affaiblie, ce qui n'est pas impossible. Ca allait ce matin ? les médicaments agissent déjà ?

Miss Luna m'a réveillée deux/trois fois par ses aboiements. Elle a découvert le deuxième panier avec couette que j'ai mis dans la cuisine parce que les nuits commencent à être fraîches, il fait plus chaud dans la cuisine que dans la petite véranda, pas folle la fifille !

Ce matin après les gamelles, Titi était à la traîne dans le jardin alors que les autres étaient rentrés. J'ai donc ouvert la porte à Luna qui s'est tenue loin de Titi, Titi de son côté n'a pas fait attention à elle donc il n'y a pas eu de grognement. Ils étaient dans le jardin où il est plus facile de fuir que sur la terrasse. Moment de grande panique : sa corde s'était enroulée deux fois autour d'un arbre, elle s'est sentie prise au piège ! Je l'ai vite délivrée et elle est rentrée là où elle se sent en sécurité : petite véranda et cuisine.

Par contre ce qui m'inquiète un peu, c'est qu'elle n'a rien mangé ce matin ??? Jusqu'à présent, elle avait bon appétit. Si ça continue, il faudra faire une prise de sang pour voir si tout va bien.

----------


## cassie60

, je l ai accueilli que ce soit elle ou pas, son nom sera *ORGANZA* son foyer elle l'a trouvé
elle m'était destinée le tout maintenant la puce retrouve la santé ' ce qui m'inquiète le plus,'elle est très faible'
a peu d'appétit , nous compensons par des saucisses et du poulet pour lui administrer son traitement
les selles sont molles ce matin pas de présence de sang, les urines moins sanglantes
hydratation correcte *ORGANZA* est une Battante comme tout les pauvres loulous roumains n ayant que connus l enfer
dort beaucoup 
Pour la confiance se sera long, chien craintif je connais ;nous y arriverons 
Avec la meute, toujours un peu sur la défensive par des petits grognements sauf sur ma chienne PRUNELLE qu'elle tolère
aucun signe d'attaque, ni de poils hérissés comme au début 'apeuré surtout par les gros SHANGHAI et TAIGA' 
une cachette dans le coffre du clic clac lorsqu'elle a peur 

1er fois  IL  est 13 HEURES je suis sur le canapé avec CASSIE et SHANGAI au regard méfiant. ordinairement des son approche  je lui grogne dessus

----------


## Chinooka

C'est beau à voir, déjà sur le canapé avec deux autres !!!

Apparemment les médicaments agissent déjà au niveau du sang dans les selles et l'urine. Le traitement + le repos + apprendre à manger normalement et ça ira mieux, j'en suis certaine  ::

----------


## annie68

elles commencent à s'acclimater doucement les louloutes, elles sont sur le bon chemin ...grosses caresses  ::

----------


## astings

Il leur faudra du temps à ces pauvres puces mais heureusement, elles sont dans d'excellents foyers et ça y fait beaucoup . En tout cas,c'est génial de nous faire partager l'évolution de l'une et de l'autre. Merci.

----------


## cassie60

En espérant  REGINE  que tu ne m'en voudras pas de polluer ton post

----------


## Jay17

Même si j'écris rarement, je suis chaque jour les émotions et les aventures de Luna et Organza. ça fait tant de bien au coeur de les savoir dans la chaleur d'un foyer, et suivies avec amour. Bisous aux deux héroïnes et à leurs mômans.

----------


## Chinooka

Une "amie" sur FB vient de créer une pétition pour que les massacres se terminent en roumanie, que l'Europe agisse ENFIN !!!

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...s_en_Roumanie/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En espérant  REGINE  que tu ne m'en voudras pas de polluer ton post


Ne t'inquiète pas !!!

----------


## annie68

signé, ce pauvre chien sur la photo   ::

----------


## Daysie433

oui quelle horreur pétition signée bien entendu

les chiens roumains sont des amours  :: ........terrorisés par leur passé......mais si désireux de faire plaisir  :: 

j'en ai adopté une.....que du bonheur avec ma petite ELFIE

----------


## cassie60

+ 1 signée

----------


## astings

Pétition signée. J'ai pleuré en voyant ce pauvre chien mutilé. J'admire les association qui sont sur place et qui sont confronté à toutes ces horreur.

----------


## Chinooka

La fifille, c'est Grivita bien connue sur FB : elle a été attaquée à coup de hache... L'asso Vier Pfoten qui est très active là-bas a été appelée, l'a recueillie et elle a été opérée. Elle va bien et est choyée chez Vier Pfoten, je ne sais pas si elle sera un jour à l'adoption parce que je suppose qu'il faut l'aider à s'alimenter ? ça, je ne le sais pas.

----------


## astings

Merci Chinoka car maintenant, je peux mettre un nom sur cette pauvre louloute qui m'a tant émue.

----------


## annie68

merci Régine, je ne pensais pas qu'elle avait pu survivre à une blessure pareille, ce qu'elle a dû souffrir !!

----------


## athéna33

Signée et diffusée !!!

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

J'ecrit plus depuis 2 ans au moin mais pétition signée et vous suis toujours toute

----------


## Jay17

Pétition signée. Avaaz atteint souvent un nombre très élevé de signatures. On en est à 2.160

----------


## myri_bonnie

> La fifille, c'est Grivita bien connue sur FB : elle a été attaquée à coup de hache... L'asso Vier Pfoten qui est très active là-bas a été appelée, l'a recueillie et elle a été opérée. Elle va bien et est choyée chez Vier Pfoten, je ne sais pas si elle sera un jour à l'adoption parce que je suppose qu'il faut l'aider à s'alimenter ? ça, je ne le sais pas.



Si vous allez ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...0/page-48.html j'ai mis une vidéo où on voit cette petite chienne (reportage allemand)

----------


## cassie60

comment va Luna? 
a t elle repris son appétit?

Organza , boit sans probleme
 , a des difficultés au niveau appétit  ,digestion difficile('vomissements des aliments non ingurgités ) malgré le peu  absorbé (son estomac doit etre rétréci, du à la sous alimentation qu elle a subit

----------


## Chinooka

Luna va bien et vous savez quoi ? elle m'a donné des bisous sur le bout des doigts ! Mais j'avoue tout... j'avais tenu en main une friandise qu'elle aime particulièrement donc il devait y avoir l'odeur sur mes doigts  ::   En fait, il n'y a que cette friandise qu'elle daigne prendre, elle n'aime pas les biscuits ni les dentastick du matin ni les jumbones du dimanche. Je l'ai attirée dehors avec la friandise mais elle déteste définitivement la pluie (et en ce moment, nous sommes servis !) donc elle l'a prise sur la terrasse et est vite rentrée au sec  ::   Elle ne supporte toujours pas la laisse quand je tire doucement dessus pour la faire sortir, c'est un traumatisme dont elle aura du mal à se remettre.

Elle a terminé sa gamelle d'hier et en aura une toute fraîche ce soir. Par contre elle ne boit vraiment pas beaucoup...

J'ai rajouté un panier dans la cuisine, elle le préfère nettement au coussin des débuts dans la petite véranda mais il fait plus chaud dans la cuisine. Je la trouve plus décontractée quand elle se couche : elle arrive à faire la Mme Récamier sur son sofa, sur le côté et bien détendue  ::   Elle a toujours des moments d'inquiétude quand j'ouvre les armoires ou le frigo, se demandant visiblement ce qui va lui arriver, le temps devrait effacer ça petit à petit.

Cassie, j'ai vu que tu avais fait un nouveau post pour tes petites roumaines, je me suis évidemment abonnée !

ORGANZA ET TAIGA 2 chiennes venant du mouroir de PASCANI Roumanie ,adoptées

----------


## astings

Merci pour le lien Régine .
Apparemment, la belle Luna va progresser pas si lentement que ça . Bravo .

----------


## Chinooka

Roumanie :

Et moi qui me plaignais de ma rue pendant les travaux...  :: 



Ca donne envie de faire du tourisme au bord de la Mer Noire, il faudrait que l'UE leur envoie quelques millions pour acheter des poubelles (comme pour la stérilisation des chiens errants.........) ! Ces gens ne se respectent pas eux-mêmes, comment pourrait-on les respecter ?

----------


## annie68

quelle horreur, ils ne connaissent pas les poubelles, bonjour l'hygiène ...à moins que ce ne soient les chiens qui salissent !!   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, ce doit être les chiens !!! Tant qu'à faire, accablons les de tous les maux !

----------


## Wilo

oui, ce sont certainement les chiens qui laissent tant de déchets derrière eux .......

----------


## manou 85

C'est clair que les chiens boivent dans des bouteilles en plastoc !!

----------


## Mi

Je trouve le temps long sans nouvelles de Luna ! ::

----------


## cassie60

Régine comment va LUNA et ta meute
les miens sont calmes pour le moment, depuis le départ d'ORGANZA, doivent ressentir notre peine du l absence de ma puce
LARA la petite chatte doit arrivée le 24 novembre, j'espère que tout se passera bien pour elle

----------


## Chinooka

Luna va bien, toujours très hésitante à aller au jardin par contre elle aime bien la terrasse ! J'ai pris des photos sur la terrasse, je dois les réduire donc je les mettrai tout à l'heure  :: 

Encore une pétition que je n'avais pas vue ni signée (et pourtant !) :

http://www.petitionpublique.fr/Petic...pi=P2011N17111

- - - Mise à jour - - -

PS : cette pétition sera clôturée aujourd'hui, il y a un peu plus de 21.000 signatures ce qui n'est pas beaucoup !!!

----------


## Wilo

Signée en espérant que ce massacre s'arrête  ::  

Vivement que Lara, la petite chatte torturée arrive chez toi Cassie pour qu'elle goûte enfin au bonheur. Il y a les chiens en Roumanie, mais on ne parle pas des chats qui subissent le même sort, torturés, massacrés par une populace ivre de sang. C'est abominable

----------


## astings

Signé aussi . 
Est ce que Lara vient aussi de Roumanie ? Y a t-il un lien ?

----------


## Wilo

oui, Lara est en Roumanie. Voici le lien. La minette vient chez Cassie   ::  qui va lui offrir le bonheur et la chouchouter après le martyre qu'elle a vécu.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/parraina...10-ans-100695/

----------


## breton67

signée
 le mot de roumanie sera toujours pour moi accolé a ce bain de sang

----------


## Chinooka

Merci pour le lien de Lara, Cassie je ne savais pas que c'était elle que tu vas accueillir ! Elle va être tellement bien chez toi  ::

----------


## astings

Je viens d'aller sur le lien,vision d'horreur et sensation d'écoeurement. Heureusement qu'elle va , enfin, se faire bichonner dans un magnifique foyer.

----------


## Chinooka

Comme promis ! Luna et son os fourré :



Ce matin, Luna fait une sortie sur la terrasse... de loin !



Et avec le zoom :



Et enfin au jardin mais toujours pas trop rassurée ! Elle fait ce qu'elle a à faire et revient vite dans son antre  !



Ce soir elle avait mangé comme les autres et je préparais les gamelles pour demain matin : elle a réclamé une deuxième gamelle  ::   Comme elle n'est pas bien épaisse je lui ai redonné et elle a tout vidé ! Ensuite promenade au jardin, au retour je lui ai donné sa friandise : elle remuait comme un chien qui veut jouer, je n'en revenais pas !!! On avance doucement mais avec la meute, ce n'est pas encore ça : Titi est toujours le dernier à rentrer donc j'ouvre la porte à Luna qui est hyper méfiante, pourtant Titi est tout doux  ::

----------


## astings

Génial ,elle progresse bien  :: . Elle est super jolie  :: .Quand avec la meute, il lui faut un peu plus de temps pour qu'elle se sente en sécurité . 
Bises à tout le monde

----------


## Wilo

ça s'appelle des progrès fulgurants  ::  déjà, je n'en reviens pas, elle prend confiance, je n'en reviens pas car je croyais que ce serait beaucoup plus long.... pour la meute, elle se méfie, elle a du se faire attaquer en Roumanie, la survie au dépend des plus faibles, comment leur en vouloir. Mais ça viendra, ta meute est pacifique mais elle ne le sait pas encore.... elle le saura vite vu les progrès en si peu de temps. ça fait vraiment chaud au coeur  ::  merci Régine pour elle  ::

----------


## breton67

bon dieu Régine elle est vraiment tres jolie  ::  ::  ! comme dit Wilo elle va s amadouer petit a petit 
et dis donc arrete de la goinfrer elle va ressembler a Guen  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Sonja lol !

Elle n'a pas confiance en moi tout le temps, par moments elle se méfie et joue à l'effarouchée mais ça viendra petit à petit !

----------


## cassie60

merci Régine pour les nouvelles

Attention les roumaines savent se faire prendre en pitié pour mieux dominer après ' TAIGA une chipie" Bon courage pour la suite et pour ta meute 
moi j ai la chance d'avoir un chiwawa  spitz  espagnol OSO  de 6KG que tu n'as pas Il fait la loi

----------


## annie68

::  de plus en plus belle la puce, elle progresse, il faut lui laisser le temps de comprendre, qu'elle va être heureuse  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Luna est bel et bien belge, ce matin j'ai reçu le papier de l'ABIEC (registre d'identification belge)  :: 

Elle peut faire pipi et crotter au jardin autant qu'elle veut, j'ai fait le plein de friandises  ::  

Un coussin très épais pour les nuits d'hiver  ::   tant qu'elle ne peut pas venir dormir dans mon lit  ::

----------


## annie68

::  ::

----------


## astings

::  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Super Luna t'appartient ::

----------


## cassie60

+1 Une petite Belge super

----------


## Mi

ah mais ! elle avait déjà déposé ses bagages !
Pour le lit... elle attend peut-etre un format XXLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !
En attendant, elle ne t'a pas proposé un petit coin sur son nouveau coussin ? L'ingrate !
Bisous et caresses à tous les habitants de "la maison du bonheur".

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Luna est bel et bien belge, ce matin j'ai reçu le papier de l'ABIEC (registre d'identification belge) 
> 
> Elle peut faire pipi et crotter au jardin autant qu'elle veut, j'ai fait le plein de friandises  
> 
> Un coussin très épais pour les nuits d'hiver   tant qu'elle ne peut pas venir dormir dans mon lit



A ce sujet pour une fois la Belgique est très efficace, l'ABIEC est terriblement rapide.
Je suis les progrès de ta nouvelle protégée en silence, vu que j'ai peu le temps d'intervenir, mais bravo pour ton geste.

----------


## Chinooka

Ici, réveil en fanfare. La nuit a été infernale : Luna a pas mal aboyé  (jai compris pourquoi ce matin), Scarlett a gigoté pendant plus dune heure en  défaisant tout le lit, Luda se léchait consciencieusement (jai horreur des  bruits de bouche  ::  ) et Aladine était agitée elle aussi, quand elle trouve  quelle nest plus assez couverte par la couette, elle me donne de grands coups  de patte sur la tête (jusquau jour où elle atterrira dans mon oeil gauche comme  ça a déjà failli se produire). Bref jétais hyper hyper énervée et jen aurais  trucidé quelques uns !!!


 Ce matin jai compris pourquoi Luna avait autant aboyé : la petite véranda  nétait quune diarrhée... Heureusement, javais mis une housse très imperméable  (très bon tissu  ::  ) sur le nouveau coussin parce que je ne pourrais pas le mettre  dans la machine. Trois tapis Aldi, un vetbed sur le coussin, une serpillère,  etc. Je ne savais pas où commencer !  Jai commencé par passer le plus gros au  tuyau darrosage alors que la meute attendait la gamelle, c'est toujours un moment sensible parce que ça aboie... Donc je lui donne sa gamelle dans la petite cuisine (où mange  Capucine) puis décide de mettre Luna dehors pendant que les autres mangent. Une  fois les gamelles finies, jai sorti Luda : froncement de moustache, du coup Luda fait  le grand tour pour aller au jardin  ::  ! Ensuite Satine qui ne sest pas  approchée de Luna. A son retour, Luda sest fait renifler la carte de visite par  Luna. Luna a vraiment la trouille des autres chiens, elle tremblait comme une  feuille morte en automne... En attendant, jétais tellement perturbée que jai  oublié de fermer la cage de Scarlett qui a aidé Luda pour la gamelle, Capucine a  bouffé la gamelle de Luna qui était toujours par terre... avec le Selgian mais  surtout le vermifuge ! Bref cest ce quon appelle une journée qui commence bien  !!!


 Je vais demander à ma véto si je peux donner un Immodium ou deux à Luna  comme je le faisais pour Norvège parce que lactapulgite nest pas suffisant. Pas  moyen de faire une analyse de selles, cétait tout liquide !


 Je vais prendre mon petit calmant, refaire une gamelle pour Luna et  nettoyer la petite véranda à fond, normalement le mercredi est le jour de la  semaine que je préfère : la maison est propre de la veille, je nai pas trop à faire donc  cest ma journée la plus cool de la semaine...........................  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui l'ABIEC est rapide, en général j'attends deux semaines pour avoir les papiers. En France c'est beaucoup plus long si j'ai bien compris ! Pourtant c'est important en cas de changement de propriétaire si le chien fugue !

----------


## astings

Je savais que les aventures allaient reprendre  ::  
Tu peux lui donner du smecta c'est très efficace . Il y a deux nuits, Astings m'a réveillé 3 fois dans la nuit  :: car il était en diarrhée. Je lui ai donné un sachet à 1 h du matin ,un autre à 3h30 et un autre à 9h du matin . Le soir, les selles étaient normales  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pour moi aujourd'hui, ça devrait aller, j'ai retrouvé ma motivation.


Je blague mais quelle nuit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! j'espère que Luna ne va pas continuer Un coup de fil au véto, tu as bien raison

----------


## manou 85

Pov Pupuce se retrouver avec une diarrhée !!  

Trop manger de la veille ??

En tout cas c'est génial que tes chiens soient si bien sociabilisés, chez moi si un chien se retrouve en état de faiblesse il se fait charger  la vigilance s'impose chez moi.
j'aime bien l'expression "carte de visite"
Bon courage 
As tu du soleil aujourd'hui ? cela aide quand on est dans les grands lavages !!

----------


## cassie60

Le smecta est très efficace lors de diarrhées

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne suis pas certaine qu'on trouve du smecta en Belgique mais on a des équivalents, je pense que l'actapulgite doit être semblable au smecta.

Oui il fait beau, ça sèchera plus vite  ::   Je suis occupée à tenter de récupérer toute mon énergie pour m'y mettre  ::   J'ai bien sûr déjà enlevé tout ce qui était sale pour éviter de me farcir le rez-de-chaussée en prime, heureusement que les gants en latex existent parce que j'avais le coeur au bout des lèvres en découvrant tout ça, surtout au saut du lit   ::  

Aladine change de nouveau beaucoup en ce moment : elle devient impertinente, des moments de grande folie où elle fait du trampoline sur mon lit et saute sur tout, elle provoque les autres pour jouer et hier quand mon aide-ménagère est venue dans la véranda pour me dire au revoir, la grande folle s'est mise à aboyer comme une possédée du diable, je ne l'avais jamais vue en pétard comme ça  ::

----------


## Mi

Je savais bien qu'un jour "le château de la belle au bois dormant" allait s'éveiller (rire)!
Il est heureux que tu n'aies pas glissé comme moi il y a 7 ans (rotule cassée).
A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures non parfumées (j'espère).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je savais bien qu'un jour "le château de la belle au bois dormant" allait s'éveiller (rire)!
Il est heureux que tu n'aies pas glissé comme moi il y a 7 ans (rotule cassée).
A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures non parfumées (j'espère).

----------


## cassie60

Le carbolevure  fonctionne aussi
Pour TAIGA, elle avait mise sous DIARSED en seringue EFFET +++
Attention Imoduim comme le motilium font cesser les diarrhées, il peut avoir une réaction neurologique

----------


## lili2000

Est-ce que la diarrhée a cessé ce soir ?
Tu as dit que tu lui avais donné 2 gamelles il n'y a pas longtemps, çà vient peut-être de là.
Pour moi, il faudrait la mettre à la diète 24h pour l'aider à se remettre.
Bon courage ...

----------


## Chinooka

Plus de diarrhée depuis cette nuit. De toute manière elle a laissé sa gamelle ce soir, je ne vais pas insister et ne rien lui donner demain matin.

Elle m'a bien énervée ce soir : je lui ai ouvert parce qu'elle avait l'air de vouloir sortir... plus moyen de la faire rentrer ! Avec mes galoches, dans la gadoue et avec un éclairage pas très puissant + ma lampe de poche, elle m'a fait tourner en bourrique  ::   Je me suis dit m*** elle finira bien par rentrer et en effet, je suis sortie par l'autre côté (grande véranda) et me suis empressée de fermer la porte derrière elle !!! Me prendrait-elle pour une buse ?  ::  

En tout cas ce soir, je ne laisse que des serpillères dans la petite véranda : elle a un panier confortable dans la cuisine où il fait plus chaud, pas besoin de deux couchages l'un à côté de l'autre. Je suis prévoyante, j'ai acheté un stock de serpillères en promo  ::

----------


## cassie60

tu connais ta meute  A bientôt pur les péripéties

----------


## Chinooka

Vous allez être contentes en matière de péripéties, ça commence  ::  

C'est définitif : Luna aime le blanc de poulet !!!!!!!!!!

 J'avais cuit quatre blancs, je lui en donne un qu'elle engloutit  voracement et... j'oublie la passoire sur la cuisinière... J'entends un  bruit métallique mais je pense que c'est le pied de parasol en fer que  je mets pour que la porte de la petite véranda ne se referme pas quand  Luna est dehors... Mouais  ::   En fait c'était la passoire qui était  tombée par terre par l'opération du St. Esprit et... plus de poulet  ::   !!!!! Elle a avalé un kilo sans sourciller  ::  !!! Moi qui voulais un  peu diminuer ses gamelles pour le moment à cause de ses diarrhées, c'est  raté pour aujourd'hui   Je ne savais pas que les bergers étaient d'aussi grands voleurs à l'étalage que les chiens de chasse  ::  

 Pas de diarrhée cette nuit donc rien à faire analyser ! Elle avait eu une petite baisse d'appétit mais elle se rattrape bien  ::  !!!

 De temps en temps elle vient vers moi en remuant joyeusement le plumet,  c'est un petit progrès mais l'un après l'autre, on va y arriver  ::

----------


## Mi

Enfin ! nous y voilà ! ::

----------


## breton67

Régine tu n es pas seule va ::  cette nuit Guen m a virée deux fois et ce matin  pressée entre la ballade le ménage du vendredi a fond ,et les enfants il était prévu de faire des frites, 
je chope un paquet dans le congelo  et comme j avais une bricole a raconter a Daysie ,je vais dans la chambre , et fait la poussiere en meme temps que la causette , je reviens dans la cuisine , ce grand couillon de guen tremble , au premier coup je prends peur et en meme temps je retrouve le paquet de frites congelées vide , il m a tout bouffé ce salopiot je me prépare a nouveau a respirer l air frais du jardin cette nuit 
a propos au cas ou ? je t appelle pour faire la causette a ce moment là ??? ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ah le post redevient ce qu'il était ::  ::

----------


## astings

Chic !!!! les épisodes des aventures de Waterloo reprennent  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oh Breton, ma journée n'était pas finie........ 

Mon filleul vient à l'improviste (petit coup de fil 5 minutes avant pour ne pas devoir sonner et déchaîner les foules). La mini gamelle de Luna était dans la petite véranda, je ne vous étonnerai pas en disant qu'elle n'y avait pas touché après son kilo de poulet.....  ::   Il y en a un et puis deux et puis trois/quatre qui demandent à sortir et j'obéis : je suis le portier de service pendant toute la soirée  ::   en ayant complètement oublié la porte de la petite véranda restée ouverte !!! J'entends des grognements féroces : c'était Luna qui essayait de protéger sa mini gamelle.... vide  ::   Le voleur n'a pas pu être identifé et il court toujours  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sonja, tu m'appelles quand tu veux mais pas entre 17h et 17h15 : je distribue les gamelles et ce n'est pas de la tarte  ::  

Pas trop tôt le matin non plus...............  ::

----------


## breton67

Régine les horaires d appels oui je connais , et pas avant ton 
la causette c était pour cette nuit au cas ou tu te sentirais seule au clair de lune ,  :: Guen a eu une petite gamelle et un médicament chargé de panser sa ventrouille 

y a plus qu attendre Régine demain ou cette nuit un signe d indigestion??????

----------


## Chinooka

Breton, tu aurais pu m'appeler : je me sentais d'humeur bavarde ce soir au lieu d'être l'ourse habituelle dans ma tanière  ::  

Celui qui a volé la mini gamelle de Luna s'est enfilé également le Selgian mais surtout les deux comprimés d'ercéfuril venus de France grâce à ma pharmacie !!! Demain, y'en aura un de la troupe qui sera complètement bouché, ça compensera le résultat des excès de bouche de Luna   ::  

Je vous jure, on doit être vraiment folles pour accepter tout ça.......  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Régine avec ta meute tu restes jeune, alerte, les sens en éveil!!!!!!
Tu peux leur dire un grand merci
Tu nous diras le coupable, on est impatient de savoir ::

----------


## manou 85

C'est ce que j'allais te répondre aussi.
Grâce à nos poilus, on courre, on s'agite  on vit koi !!! 

Pis le poulet en excès est aussi constipant donc pas de gros étrons en vue.......

----------


## breton67

Si j avais su Régine ..........je venais d arreter l ordi sans voir ton mp 
je vais marquer les petitessssssss betises de mes amours sur mon post ,sinon je serais quitte a le faire deux fois , mais c est vrai qu il y a des jours faut vraiment les aimer pour les supporter 
le selgian je l avais essayé pour Guen autant faire pipi dans un bocal  :: 
ma belle fille a eu raison de" dire que lorsque Guen est sorti de la SPA il avait son billet de retour en poche  ::

----------


## Chinooka

C'est comme Scarlett, elle était d'ailleurs retournée au refuge !

Je ne savais pas que le poulet constipait. Elle l'a bien digéré parce qu'elle a mangé sa gamelle ce matin et est restée à côté de moi pendant la préparation des gamelles de ce soir.

A propos de faire de l'exercice, je m'en serais bien passée ce soir : elle veut sortir et ne revient pas. Je suis donc allée jusqu'au fond du jardin avec ma lampe de poche dans le brouillard ! elle était recroquevillée sur la terrasse, elle a dû avoir peur parce que Satine était sortie aussi. J'ai dû lui mettre la laisse pour la faire rentrer... Fini le sport pour aujourd'hui  ::

----------


## breton67

Régine je te le dis ils finiront par avoir notre peau nos loulous  ::

----------


## lili2000

Pas de nouvelles photos ?

----------


## cassie60

Super Waterloo n'est plus morne plaine
En Picardie tout est calme , la meute attend TAIGA pour l'accompagner dans les betises
nous devrons faire un classement
EGALITE pour la 1ere place 
Longues Oreilles Leader LUNA " Entraineur CHINOOKA" 
Épagneul Leader GWEN " Entraineur BRETON 67" 
Nordiques Leader TAIGA " Entraineur CASSIE60"

----------


## lili2000

je ne sais pas si vous avez vu ce post : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...s-27-a-102633/
je ne sais pas si on peut diffuser, je vais demander ...

----------


## Daysie433

la photo d'Algo, hurlant de désespoir, prend aux tripes........pauvre petit coeur  :: 

http://normandie-adoption.forumactif...highlight=algo

----------


## astings

Cette photo est poignante.Je me demanderai toujours comment on peut abandonner son animal ,moi ,je préférerai me priver plutôt que d'abandonner mon chien / chat /lapin  ou autre compagnon. Ces gens qui font cet acte odieux ne doivent pas mesurer la portée de leur geste. Pauvre Algo, j'espère qu'une vraie famille ne tardera pas à te remarquer et à t'aimer comme il se doit.

----------


## Chinooka

L'annonce pour Algo circule sur FB, je l'ai diffusé hier. Ca prend aux tripes...

Une pétition à signer absolument pour les chiens de chasse en Espagne, il est grand temps que ça change là-bas :

http://www.change.org/es/peticiones/...share_petition

----------


## cassie60

pétition signée et PTG

----------


## astings

Signé

----------


## Wilo

signée

----------


## annie68

signée aussi

----------


## lili2000

pour l'association mukitza :



> C'est la FINALE sur Pet Alert !!! Fin des votes : 23h45 !
> 
> 
> Mukitza est deuxième donc à vos clics une dernière fois !!! c'est vite fait !!!  500  ce sont 10 chiens de sauvés !  
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PetAlertFra...app_data=15677


ils sont premiers mais plus on vote plus ils ont de chance d'y arriver !

----------


## anniec

Signé  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Troisième transport arrivé en Belgique de Roumanie dimanche  ::   Il y avait une tripatte et deux petits borgnes parmi les toutous sauvés  :: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZEOj...ature=youtu.be

----------


## cassie60

que  d'émotions envoyant cette vidéo Merci CHINOOKA

----------


## astings

Merci Chinooka,eux au moins , ils sont sauvés

----------


## Chinooka

Christina qui organise les sauvetages pour la Belgique a écrit ceci sur FB :

"PLUS QUE JAMAIS ILS ONT BESOIN DE NOUS !
 Mercredi les autorités décideront de la date quand les chiens seront tués ! 
 Le début "officiel" du massacre sapproche"

 ::

----------


## astings

Mon dieu, c'est écoeurant .

----------


## annie68

parce que ça n'était pas encore officiel ? les pauvres chiens  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Une très belle nouvelle vidéo : depuis les dogcatchers en roumanie jusqu'à l'arrivée en Belgique, y compris chez les adoptants/FA. Il y a deux photos de Luna  ::   La petite (elle a 3 mois...) qui a l'oeil en piteux état est sauvée, elle a été opérée et elle gardera son oeil ! Les trois Belges qui s'occupent des sauvetages : Marleen, Christina et Karin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVyNn...&feature=share

Deux progrès aujourd'hui : elle m'a presque fait la fête en me voyant, pas en sautant sur moi mais en remuant énergiquement le plumet, visiblement elle était contente de me voir  ::   Ensuite, après les gamelles du matin j'ai ouvert la porte à Luna mais Titi et Aladine étaient dehors, Aladine juste à l'entrée du jardin... Luna voulait absolument sortir pour faire pipi ! Aladine s'étant un peu repliée vers le jardin, Luna a décidé de sortir quand même : comme Marie-Antoinette, elle avait sa cour qui l'observait  ::   à une distance respectable mais pas trop loin non plus. Elle a pu voir que les deux longues oreilles ne lui voulaient pas de mal et il n'y a pas eu de grognement. Elle est rentrée aussitôt mais c'est un bon début ! Il faudra y aller à petites doses.

----------


## astings

Vous allez dire que je suis une pleurnicheuse mais cette fois c'est l'horreur de ces images insoutenables qui font que se sont des larmes de rage et de colère qui coulent sur le clavier. Même si l'autre partie de la vidéo n'est que soulagement et bonheur enfin trouvé pour ces pauvres loulous,rien ne peut faire oublier ce que les autres ont subit ou vont subir. 
Je me demande comment ces femmes si courageuses peuvent tenir devant de telles atrocités. 

Je trouve que la belle Luna fait des progrès assez rapidement  :: . Grace à ta patience et à ton amour, elle finira comme les autres ......... sur ton lit  ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour les nouvelles !
pas de photos  ::

----------


## Jay17

Merci Chinooka pour cette vidéo tellement émouvante. Ces jeunes femmes sont des anges !!
Font-elles partie de l'association CatRescue? Je vois souvent cette référence, pourtant sur leur site on ne voit que des chats.
Ou alors il y a deux assos du même nom? (celle que je connais est ici à deux pas, à Woluwe-Saint-Lambert)

Je pensais le massacre terminé, mais je lis qu'il doit encore COMMENCER !!!! Je n'ai pas de mots pour exprimer mon désespoir.
Malheureusement je n'ai vraiment pas les moyens d'en adopter un maintenant (mon toit à refaire entièrement !!! il a plus de 70 ans)
mais ça me crève le coeur.

Et en Russie, je lis que ça ne va pas beaucoup mieux : 
Selon une nouvelle enquête de One Voice, il existe en Russie des centres d’entrainement pour chiens de chasse qui exploitent des animaux 
sauvages dans des conditions déplorables. Ours bruns, blaireaux, renards ou sangliers sont détenus en captivité et confrontés quotidiennement aux attaques des chiens dont sont testées les aptitudes et la férocité. Souvent contenues par des chaines, les proies sont obligées de se défendre tant bien que mal contre leurs assaillants jusqu'à épuisement.
La pétition est ici:  http://jesigne.fr/russie-chiens-de-chasse

C'est à avoir peur d'ouvrir Internet tant on en apprend sur l'abjection humaine. Désolée de plomber l'atmosphère, mais ça devait sortir.

Un tout gros bisou à miss Luna et félicitations pour ses progrès.

----------


## astings

Signé

----------


## cassie60

+1 avec asting ,les larmes coulent devant tant de cruauté 
merci pour cette vidéo 
BRAVO à toi Régine LUNA progresse
pétition signée  PTG  Vidéos non regardées

----------


## annie68

ils sont courageux ces barbares, 10 contre un animal, mais loin de porté de griffes que j'aurais aimé qu'ils se prennent dans la tronche !!pétition signée ..elle progresse petite luna, on comprend pourquoi elle est craintive après l'avoir vu avec l'oeil en sang, pauvre puce  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il n'y a pas de nouvelles photos de Luna, la météo ne s'y prête guère ! Le jardin n'est que de la gadoue et je pense surtout à ne pas ramasser une gamelle  ::  

Par contre il y a encore du progrès : avant-hier soir, je caressais Luna, elle est toujours un peu méfiante au début et... elle a levé la patte arrière pour que je la caresse sur le ventre !!! Depuis elle adore ça  ::   Je pense que la confiance gagne franchement du terrain ! Le matin quand je me lève, elle sort de son panier et bat du plumet, elle semble heureuse de me voir.

Les autres sont de plus en plus hystériques au moment de la distribution des gamelles, ça me stresse, c'est vraiment un moment d'horreur, ce matin ils ont renversé la grande gamelle d'eau...  ::  En dehors de ça, rien à signaler  ::  

Hier soir, on a eu la première fine couche de neige. Ils l'avaient annoncé pour le sud mais pas pour le centre, ça commence tôt et ça promet !

----------


## Chinooka

Jay, j'ai signé la pétition et partagé sur FB. Je n'ai pas regardé les vidéos, pour le moment je ne peux plus  ::

----------


## Mi

AH ! l'heure des gamelles un "grand moment"... de pure folie !
Luna, "qui va piano va sano" tu as raison !

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Les autres sont de plus en plus hystériques au moment de la distribution des gamelles, ça me stresse, c'est vraiment un moment d'horreur, ce matin ils ont renversé la grande gamelle d'eau...  En dehors de ça, rien à signaler  
> 
> Hier soir, on a eu la première fine couche de neige. Ils l'avaient annoncé pour le sud mais pas pour le centre, ça commence tôt et ça promet !



Ah je me rends compte que j'ai de la chance alors, mes 3 chiens attendent sagement que je remplisse leur gamelle et chacun mange de son côté sans embêter les autres (heureusement vu qu'ils ont 3 menus différents). Pour la neige chez moi il y avait entre 5 et 10 cm hier, mais tout est parti, c'est sûr que c'est plus propre que la gadoue.

----------


## cassie60

j ai de la chance la meute attend sagement accompagné de la voix de TAIGA qui râle je suis trop lente à son gout 
pas de neige , il fait froid et sombre en PICARDIE

  Ta meute apprécie ta cuisine  Régine Voilà pourquoi  l'existence de l hystérie

----------


## Chinooka

Oui ils apprécient la cantine mais quand même...  :: 

Je prépare les gamelles à l'avance, seule dans la cuisine avec Luna ! L'après-midi pour les gamelles du soir et le soir pour les gamelles du matin sinon je ne m'en sortirais pas et les Ducon de la rue ne seraient pas contents  ::  

Pétition à signer pour les beagles :

http://forcechange.com/90457/stop-br...y-experiments/

----------


## cassie60

pétition signée

----------


## astings

pétition signée

----------


## annie68

signée, mes loulous attendaient tranquillement que je mette la gamelle chacun à leur place, et aucun ne piquait dans la gamelle de l'autre, ils étaient 5 à manger dans la même pièce  ::

----------


## anniec

Signée

----------


## Chinooka

Les miens sont tous séparés !!! Heureusement que j'ai une maison qui se prête bien aux cloisonnements, je n'aurais pas pu rêver mieux   ::  

Pétition pour changer le statut juridique de l'animal, il y a déjà plus de 365.000 signatures, il faut continuer et diffuser !!!

http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/agir-p...animal-22.html

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je l'ai reçue et signée ::

----------


## cassie60

> Je l'ai reçue et signée


+1

----------


## Jay17

signé pour les beagles. Successivement apparaissent des fenêtres demandant de signer pour une infinité d'autres causes animales ! Je n'ai plus le courage de lire, je signe en confiance. 
Celle de 30 millions d'amis c'est déjà fait.
Annie68 a 5 perles rares !! Chez moi c'est à qui volera au plus vite la pitance de l'autre...

----------


## astings

Signé .

----------


## Wilo

signée aussi

----------


## Daysie433

:: ALGO EST ADOPTE........le braque d weimar qui hurlait son désespoir a trouvé sa famille



quote]*ALGO ADOPTE ! Fini les aboiements de chagrins, Algo va pouvoir se remettre de ses émotions auprès de sa nouvelle famille qui a entendu son desespoir, de plus il aura un copain Braque de weimar avec lui qui pourra le rassurer entre frère de races on se soutien lol Un énorme merci pour lui. Vous l'avez sauvez ce petit loulou et merci au poilu de la semaine pour son affiche et sa diffusion.*

----------


## Chinooka

Trop contente pour Algo  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## astings

Youpi !!!!!!

----------


## anniec

Excellente nouvelle  ::

----------


## cassie60

des bonnes nouvelles, elles font plaisir 
ALGO longue route à toi petit père  merci à ta famille adoptive

----------


## Wilo

ça fait chaud au coeur pour Algo  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Et ça continue... Le monde devient fou  ::  

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...gerie/?dHJjOab

----------


## cassie60

Pétition signée
13 chiens de nouveau en plus à PASCANI ,
 les pays de l'est, la chine, etc.  voilà les pays du Maghreb 
Dans quel monde vivons nous?
Plus aucun respect ,plus aucune tolérance ,jalousie, méchanceté; égoïsme  solitude plus de communication  voilà l évolution pour la plupart des humains quelle tristesse

----------


## astings

> Pétition signée
> 13 chiens de nouveau en plus à PASCANI ,
>  les pays de l'est, la chine, etc.  voilà les pays du Maghreb 
> Dans quel monde vivons nous?
> Plus aucun respect ,plus aucune tolérance ,jalousie, méchanceté; égoïsme  solitude plus de communication  voilà l évolution pour la plupart des humains quelle tristesse


+1 
Signé  (et écoeurée )

----------


## astings

Je trouve ce dessin tellement vrai ,si tous ceux qui veulent un chien étaient conscient qu'il vaut mieux adopter qu'acheter,les refuges seraient moins plein.

----------


## Chinooka

Chaque jour, je me demande dans quel monde on vit !

Pour vous faire sourire, voici le récit de mon après-midi que j'ai posté sur FB.

"Les filles !!! J'ai fait l'affaire du siècle... j'allais chez Trafic  pour acheter une casserole et je suis ressortie avec un stock de laisses  et colliers pour chien !!! J'ai vu un panneau "fin de série", il n'en  fallait pas plus pour que je me perde dans le rayon de perdition parce  que j'adore faire de bonnes affaires  ::     Là : plein de colliers/laisses de la marque "The Zazu" qui se vendent  entre 11 et 15 euros normalement (je le sais, j'en ai déjà acheté pour  ma meute et de toute manière l'étiquette d'origine est encore sur le lot  !)... tout à 2 euros moins 30 %... ça fait 1,40 euro/pièce pour de la  très bonne qualité !!! Si vous avez un magasin Trafic près de chez vous,  allez voir si le vôtre solde aussi... inutile d'aller à celui de Braine  l'Alleud : y'a plus rien, j'ai tout pris lol !!! En deux fois parce  qu'à la caisse j'ai eu des remords d'en avoir laissé donc je suis  retournée prendre le reste mdr !!!

 Je vais donc rhabiller les miens et je donnerai le reste pour les p'tits roumains  :Smile:    Claire, j'en ai pour toi... enfin pour tes poilus lol ! Dont un très grand format pour Chipie  ::  _(Claire a une St. Bernard entre autres + trois petits roumains dont un papy arrivé samedi).
_
 La caissière-amie-des-bêtes me dit "oh vous avez beaucoup de chiens"...  ::    Je lui ai parlé des chiens roumains : elle n'était pas du tout au  courant, bien sûr les media ne parlent de rien !!! Je lui ai expliqué et  elle était horrifiée, je lui ai dit qui j'étais sur FB en lui disant  qu'on avait besoin de FA et d'adoptants. On verra si elle donne suite,  peut-être pas pour elle si elle travaille toute la journée mais pour  diffusion dans son entourage !

 Je suis passée chez Aldi : il y a  une promo pour de vrais os pour chiens, j'ai fait une provision. Date  limite : octobre 2015 donc je prends 15 paquets (c'est deux os par  paquet) en me disant que j'en ai pour deux ans à donner à Luna...  mouais, en 20 minutes elle l'avait terminé lol ! Il restait juste trois  petits morceaux que j'ai retirés pour qu'elle ne se blesse pas en les  avalant. Demain je retourne en chercher quelques uns...  ::  

 Voilà les bonnes affaires du jour, je suis ravie de mon après-midi lol !

 Maman était venue garder la meute, elle a pu caresser le petit bidon de  Luna qui adore ça !!! Quand elle me voit arriver, elle lève déjà la  patte pour avoir ses caresses  ::  "

----------


## cassie60

Luna dévoile son charme roumain super

----------


## astings

Elle progresse super bien la belle Luna.  ::

----------


## Daysie433

Les petites roumaines sont des ensorceleuses  ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'aimerais beaucoup qu'elle dévoile son charme roumain à la meute aussi  ::

----------


## cassie60

Ne t'inquiète pas REGINE, elle va le faire son charme à ta meute il faut que tu sois prête à leur accorder ta confiance
Bowling a son arrivée sera mis en présentation de suite avec ma tribu, il est vrai que ce sont des nordiques avec des règles de chiens de meute; le petit nouveau trouvera sa place si il les respecte sinon il sera remit très vite à sa place, 
ils n ignorent pas que le Patron c'est moi; jusqu'à présent je croise les doigts le monde vit en harmonie avec parfois des grognements pour remettre de l'ordre 
 je ne connais pas les chiens aux longues oreilles Ta meute est magnifique je les adore
Au niveau bêtises , nordiques comme longues oreilles ils peuvent se serrer la patte 
en ce moment la meute au foyer est calme,chuuuuut je ne crie pas trop fort  Attention aux surprises ::

----------


## Chinooka

Justement Cassie, avec les longues oreilles je n'ai jamais eu de soucis d'intégration ! C'est la première fois mais c'est une bergère et ma première expérience avec ce genre de toutou !

Samedi, il y a un petit roumain qui est arrivé : Ares. A part qu'il a du blanc et qu'il est plus petit que Luna, on pourrait croire que c'est son fils, ils ont exactement les mêmes couleurs et la même position dans le panier  ::  

Ares

----------


## astings

Roooooooooohhhhhhhhh , qu'il est beau , la ressemblance est frappante

----------


## cassie60

> Roooooooooohhhhhhhhh , qu'il est beau , la ressemblance est frappante


+1

----------


## manou 85

'est marrant, mais moi qui suit plutôt molosse j'ai été conquise par une grande z'oreilles, un sauvetage de CS.
Une louloutte abandonnée à la fin de la saison de chasse, qui a vécu plus de trois mois dans une décharge et bien sur pas stérilisée donc un BB rescapé.
Elle s'est intégrée tout de suite pas un gronement que des signes d'apaisement et pour finir un squattage de KNP empilés es uns et les autres. Que du bonheur !!!

----------


## astings

::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_ARES est arrivé bien discrètement à ce "refuge" (sens propre) de WATRELOO !!!!   Tout joli, mignon... un bébé ??? d'où  vient-il exactement ??

A propos du monde de dingue, ET des toutous, il serait bon que la sécu fasse des stat sur le % de "déprimés et insomniaques" parmi les amis des  chiens !!  Les votes sont ici : moi je dirais   0,002 % (et encore, pour_ cause de mort du-dit toutou !!)
Le toutou (X par le nombre de poilus a t home...) et vous ???

----------


## Jay17

Moi, aucune insomnie. Seulement quelques râles nocturnes quand ces fichues sales bêtes  ::   ::   ::  squattent mon lit et m'empêchent de me retourner !! Mais ... comment leur refuser ????? avec leurs regards angéliques !

----------


## Chinooka

Suite et fin de l'histoire des os de chez Aldi. J'avais fait (sur FB) la promo des os en réclame chez Aldi mais une fille a mis un article qui circule sur FB comme quoi ils étaient dangereux pour les chiens et pouvaient même être mortels. Donc ce matin, en partant au ravitaillement, je suis retournée chez Aldi pour me faire rembourser... surtout que vous me connaissez, j'en avais pris une assez grande quantité  ::  

J'arrive chez Aldi : une seule caisse ouverte et une file longue comme un jour sans pain donc elle a appelé une collègue à la rescousse mais tous les clients ont eu le temps de m'entendre claironner que ces os pouvaient être mortels pour les chiens  ::   La collègue me dit qu'elle a justement reçu un télégramme la veille disant que c'était de la pub mensongère sur FB... là-dessus je claironne de plus belle, mais toujours avec le sourire, que je ne vais pas prendre le risque de tuer mes chiens. Elle téléphone à son chef qui refuse de me rembourser et me dit que je dois téléphoner à la centrale d'achats... Mon sourire a commencé à se figer  ::   Elle me dit que le n° de la centrale se trouve dans l'annuaire... "je n'ai pas d'annuaire"  ::  (j'ai passé sous silence le fait que j'aurais pu trouver le n° sur le net) donc elle me donne le n° de la centrale. Si je comprenais bien l'histoire : je devais rentrer chez moi, téléphoner à la centrale, retourner avec mes os chez Aldi où on ne m'aurait pas crue sur parole donc re-coup de fil à la centrale pour confirmation..... donc je lui demande si ce ne serait pas plus simple qu'elle téléphone elle-même directement ! Je murmure mais de manière à être entendue par toute la file de clients (  ::  ) que si la centrale refuse, j'irai plus haut. La caissière s'empresse de me dire que je peux aller attendre sa collègue devant la porte du bureau parce que ça commençait à faire mauvais effet sur la file de clients qui tendaient tous les pavillons pour mieux m'entendre  ::  !!! La collègue est revenue en m'annonçant que la centrale acceptait de reprendre les os et de me rembourser, du coup j'ai retrouvé mon large sourire et je suis repartie triomphante mais en remerciant chaleureusement la bonté d'âme de la centrale  ::  !!!!! Je pense qu'elle a dû leur dire qu'elle était face à une cliente particulièrement emmerdeuse  ::  Je sais bien sûr que les caissières de chez Aldi ne peuvent pas prendre ce genre de décision surtout que le chef avait dit non  ::

----------


## astings

Sais-tu si le risque était réel ou si c'était faux ? En tout cas tu as bien fait de ne pas prendre le risque .

----------


## Chinooka

Je ne sais pas si c'est réel ou non mais quand j'ai vu celui que j'avais donné à Luna hier et qui s'était cassé en trois morceaux effilés, je ne voulais plus prendre le risque et je serais tentée de croire que c'est vrai ! Ils vendent les mêmes chez Tom & Co, notre animalerie principale... mais le double du prix !

Ce qui m'énerve prodigieusement c'est qu'il n'est jamais écrit "made in ..." mais "imported by" et le nom d'une société belge ou d'un pays limitrophe ! A cause de tout ce qu'on entend sur la Chine, je commence à regarder l'origine de TOUT ! pour autant que j'aie mes lunettes parce que c'est toujours écrit en tout petit  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà le lien FB qui en parle :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=549595081795589&set=a.4459793021571  68.1073741826.100002353068061&type=1

Ce sont ceux-là que j'avais achetés hier et que je me suis fait rembourser ce matin !

----------


## breton67

coucou Régine j avaisperdu le fil ces derniers jours ,mais du coup j ai ri plus d une fois ce soir
emue surtout de lire que la petite roumaine s apprivoise , quel bonheur ce sera le jour ou elle se melera aux autres 
tu finiras sur une affiche chez Aldi :cliente rouspéteuse, a manier avec précaution ::

----------


## Chinooka

Breton...  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Ce sont ceux-là que j'avais achetés hier et que je me suis fait rembourser ce matin !


Alors toi!!!! ::  La vie à tes côtés ne doit pas être monotone ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Une petite roumaine que vous pouvez peut être aider en diffusant à vos contacts
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-2007-a-56596/

----------


## Wilo

petite mère, elle a un regard qui en dit long  ::  elle a l'air d'une douceur, cette fifille  :: 

pour les os, j'avais lu aussi que c'était dangereux, les os de jambon de parme entre autres, et pour les autres, je m'inquiéte toujours de leur provenance, Thaïlande ou Chine, jamais  ::  trop peur que ce soit à base de chien... du coup, pour faire plaisir à mon grand, de temps en temps je lui prends les os à moelle pour pot au feu. Il se régale avec la moelle et même avec sa machoire de molosse il n'arrive pas à le fracasser, voilà si vous voulez faire plaisir à vos loups, vite chez Aldi avant Régine pour rafler tous les os à moelle  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Du coup je comptais prendre des genoux de boeuf à la boucherie chez Carouf mais j'ai oublié... Attention aussi aux os à moelle, j'ai vu une photo assez sidérante, je la mets dès que je la retrouve ! Il faut prendre des os assez long sinon ils risquent de se les coincer dans la mâchoire !

Je fais de plus en plus attention à l'origine des choses mais ce n'est pas toujours indiqué et dans le cas des os et friandises pour les chiens ce n'est jamais indiqué !!!  ::  

Pour la mémère Lab roumaine, j'ai demandé si elle était sur FB, je suis prête à la diffuser.

----------


## lili2000

> Attention aussi aux os à moelle, j'ai vu une photo assez sidérante, je la mets dès que je la retrouve ! Il faut prendre des os assez long sinon ils risquent de se les coincer dans la mâchoire !


exact, j'ai eu le cas à la clinique, un berger australien c'était coincé l'os sur la mâchoire inférieur, il a fallu le tranquilliser pour le scier !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> des genoux de boeuf


 Alors là???????Je n'en ai jamais vu je ne savais pas qu'ils se vendaient
Merci pour la "mémère (elle n'a que 6 ans!!!) car moi qui aime les chiens âgés je dois dire qu'elle m'a émue
Noire en plus alors la pauvrette

----------


## Chinooka

Ouffff ! Quelle journée ! Mon filleul a rencontré  une agence immo cet après-midi pour la vente de l'ancienne maison de Maman, ça se vend très difficilement en ce moment donc on fait appel à une agence... Maman et moi avons besoin de sous !!!

Ensuite il est venu un peu après 16h. A  l'heure de l'apéro, il est allé chercher Maman qui était enfin rentrée  de ses courses. On a commandé chinois et on a passé une excellente  soirée jusqu'au départ... Réginald reconduisait Maman chez elle (à 400  m) et on voit une voiture de police tous girophares allumés... c'était  pour Réginald qui s'était basé sur le pavement des emplacements de  parking sans voir qu'il était devant une entrée de garage  ::  !!! le panneau  placé très bas sur la porte ne se voyait pas de la place conducteur,  dans le noir en prime ! En désespoir de cause, la femme a appelé les  flics parce qu'elle devait partir à l'aéroport...    La dépanneuse était déjà commandée mais les flics ont été sympa en la  décommandant ! J'en ai profité pour leur dire que le garage opel prenait  toutes les places de parking de la rue comme si c'était son parking  personnel !!! Ils avaient l'air au courant, je ne suis pas la seule à me  plaindre dans la rue, tout le monde en a marre ! Il m'a répondu que les  places n'étaient pas attribuées et tant que la voiture a une  immatriculation... or, il gare parfois des épaves sans plaque : bon à  savoir  ::  !!!


Idem pour une Jaguar toujours garée dans la petite rue  sur le parking "riverains" auquel je n'ai pas droit alors que je suis à 4  maisons ! Hier j'ai même pensé que c'était une voiture volée, mais une  voisine m'a dit que quelqu'un avait dénoncé la pétasse qui se gare  toujours là pour aller prendre le train à 200 m ! La police est au  courant.


J'ai fini par dire aux flics de ce soir que c'était  sûrement un Einstein qui avait pensé aux parkings dans la rue du fait  qu'en face de chez moi on peut mettre une voiture 1/2 à cause de l'arbre  ::   !!! Ils ont rigolé en me disant qu'il y avait pire que ma rue à  Waterloo..... pauvres gens, et moi qui me plains lol !


Luna s'est  laissé caresser par Maman sans problème ! Ce matin elle m'a accueillie  avec les pattes avant à plat sur le sol et le popotin en l'air avec le  plumet qui frétillait comme si elle voulait jouer !!! Par contre elle se  méfie encore des hommes en la personne de mon filleul.


Du coup je commence seulement mes cuissons/lessives... Demain je dors jusqu'à pas d'heure  ::  !!!


Mon  filleul a descendu les deux derniers sacs de croquettes d'un seul coup :  je peine à en descendre un à la fois... c'est quand même beau la jeunesse  ::  Il  a aussi récupéré des housses de couette dans le fin fond de ma caverne  d'Ali Baba (et dans le noir parce que l'ampoule a pété, je le mets à toutes les sauces  ::  ) pour le  stand d'une asso belge très méritante pour chiens handicapés. Achetées en promo chez  Carrefour à l'époque mais les grandes tailles sont trop grandes pour les  coussins des chiens et prennent trop de place dans le lave-linge donc  ça servira de lots pour leur tombola. Les bénéfices reviennent à l'asso ainsi que pour aider à sauver un maximum de chiens roumains.


Ouf ! Quelle journée lol !

----------


## astings

Bonne "grassssseee matinée "  ::

----------


## cassie60

Je vois que la police belge a la même efficacité que la  notre ; le savoir oui mais pas d'agissement
Nous allons prendre exemple sur vous pour la poste, un reportage ou votre administration postale prend en charge un peu tout de la polyvalence
carte grise plaque d'immatriculation, factures, port à domicile des courses etc.....je ne sais pas si nos facteurs français sont prêt pour cela?
Pour LUNA très contente , bientôt vu la confiance qu'elle t' accorde , elle aura moins peur de ta meute
 ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je me répète depuis l'ouverture de ce post Régine
"Ecris un livre" Si tu as besoin de sous les retombées seront plus rapides que la vente de la maison :: 

Tu nous diras ce soir si ta journée a été calme :: 
Quant à Luna si son petit plumet frétille, alors ::

----------


## lili2000

Je viens de voir ce post : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...13-ans-103381/
Si quelqu'un peut aider à diffuser ?

----------


## Doglover

> Une petite roumaine que vous pouvez peut être aider en diffusant à vos contacts
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-2007-a-56596/



et il y a aussi le pauvre Roger, si quelqu'un veut bien diffuser pour lui

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...e-frere-53022/

Ils étaient deux frères, l'un est mort de froid et de neige, mais Roger a survécu et attend toujours.  C'est terrible de voir un si gentil et jeune chien attendre encore avec l'hiver qui arrive encore un fois.


Chinooka, jusqu'à hier soir je ne savais pas que tu avais sauvé un chien de là bas et je viens de voir tes photos de la jolie petite Luna.  Tu es si généreuse et tu ne le regrettera pas.  C'est déjà énorme de sauver un chien de la misère, mais encore tellement plus fort quand ils viennent de l'enfer de ce pays.  C'est merveilleux de les voir s'adapter et reprendre confiance en l'homme.  Ce sont des chiens tellement agréables.  Je ne me lasse pas de regarder les nôtres heureux, détendus, au chaud, sans oser imaginer ce qu'ils ont connu avant.  Je les aime très, très fort.

Merci Régine, je t'embrasse.

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens de diffuser pour Roger. C'est désespérant, ils sont si nombreux...

Il y en a une qui dormira d'un sommeil de plomb cette nuit parce que bien lestée... ou qui passera sa nuit au jardin  ::  C'est Capucine qui a volé six oeufs durs qu'elle a englouti à toute vitesse avec la coquille, j'ai pu en sauver deux  ::  

Gros bisous Doglover, tu as adopté un ou des p'tits roumains ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Vous vous souvenez d'Algo le braque qui pleurait *REVENU AU REFUGE*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...3/nouveau.html

----------


## astings

Que c'est triste pour Algo.
Régine, je t'ai envoyer un mail,si tu peux diffuser.merci  ::

----------


## cassie60

Triste pour Algo 
encore un délai bien court je n en dirai pas plus
je plains l'Algo une promesse de vie de rêve envolée 
le drame encore un retour de loulou derrière les grilles Un chien parfait d'après les EX adoptants
il faut connaitre son caractère, sa compatibilité --chiens: male femelle
                                                                    - les enfants
pour une meilleure diffusion afin d éviter l'échec < chaque retour traumatise un peu plus le loulou>

----------


## Daysie433

désolée de polluer ton topic régine mais il y a urgence pour ces deux petits (eutha dans 3 jrs)

si quelqu'un connait un forum dédié à cette race ??

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...rammee-103469/

----------


## astings

Drames humains et drame animal sont terribles .Il faut espérer que ces deux pauvres greyhounds ,déjà sauvés une première fois ,trouvent une solution .

----------


## Chinooka

Apparemment quelqu'un se propose sur FB pour les deux lévriers. J'attends de voir si ça se précise avant de diffuser.

Bon sang, qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme cons qui sévissent sur le FB de Rescue !!! "Tuer les maîtres, punir les maîtres", etc..., je suis édifiée !

----------


## astings

> Apparemment quelqu'un se propose sur FB pour les deux lévriers. J'attends de voir si ça se précise avant de diffuser.
> 
> Bon sang, qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme cons qui sévissent sur le FB de Rescue !!! "Tuer les maîtres, punir les maîtres", etc..., je suis édifiée !


Je ne suis pas sur facebook mais j'imagine les commentaires

----------


## cassie60

une dame habitant le sud, se propose pour les 2 loulous

les commentaires ,je suis comme toi REGINE , vraiment édifiant

----------


## Doglover

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est ici le point de rencontre, ze melting pot pour lancer des appels et aussi trouver de l'amitié.


Voici quelque chose pour vous réchauffer un peu.   :: 

_Chaque petite goutte aide tous ces malheureux et fait couler des larmes, de joie !

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWS5YxfcCL0

----------


## cassie60

une petite spitz allemand de 13 ans nommée ROSETTE après être choyée se retrouve derrière les barreaux en refuge dans le 59
sa maitresse est en maison de retraite, Aucun membre de la famille n'a pris la peine d'accueillir cette petite louloutte de 5kg
elle est complètement perdue apeurée
chienne sociable avec tout le monde, propre Vite un panier retraite pour elle

----------


## poppo

Merci Doglover pour cette video, je l'ai "piqué" pour mettre sur mon fb , je pleure comme une madeleine.....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cassie, il y a un lien pour la petite spitz? Encore une famille "formidable"..... ::  j'espère que sa maitresse déshéritera tout le monde....

----------


## cassie60

Une vidéo super émouvante  Merci DOGLOVER me rappelant l'arrivée de TAIGA  à l aéroport "  je n'oublie pas ma pauvre ORGANZA arrivée par camion" 
Fabuleux , ces loulous roumains
DOGLOVER Tu as aussi le post de Breton 67  avec le post de CHINOOKA la chaleur et les rigolades sont garanties

----------


## cassie60

POPPO  MP  envoyé

----------


## astings

Pleurs d'émotion garantie en regardant cette vidéo.

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, Doglover : ici c'est le melting pot ! On rit, on pleure, on signale un toutou à sauver qui nous tient particulièrement à coeur, on met des pétitions, mais on échange aussi les bêtises de nos meutes... Cassie qui se vantait d'avoir des anges, eh bien sa meute s'y met aussi  ::   Depuis que j'ai découvert FB qui est très envahissant (c'est fou ça !!!), je n'ai plus le temps de suivre les posts sur Rescue à part celui-ci, celui de Breton et ceux de Cassie. Je me tiens un peu au courant avec les mails d'alerte pour les autres posts. J'ai vu ta vidéo sur le post de Cassie mais ça s'est arrêté à 5 minutes 36 ? On a eu ce genre de vidéo pour les quatre transports déjà arrivés en Belgique par camion, ma Luna est arrivée avec le deuxième transport le 26 octobre.

Sur le FB de Rescue, on dirait que toutes celles qui ne peuvent faire de commentaires inutiles sur le forum parce qu'elles seraient censurées se lâchent sur FB ! "pauvres chéris, je les prendrais bien mais j'ai déjà un, deux, trois, etc., chiens"; "help il faut les sauver"... mais sans se bouger ni chercher le début d'une solution ! "il faut tuer les maitres"... le maître est décédé et sa femme a fait une tentative de suicide et est incapable de s'occuper des chiens; "non il ne faut pas tuer les maîtres, il faut les punir"... et ainsi de suite ! La connerie à l'état pur et il y en a une page entière du genre !

Poppo, comment ça va ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

tu sais sur Rescue dans les sujets hors PA où on nous tape sur les doigts, dans d'autres sujets les internautes se lachent aussi :: 
Quand tu lis que les gens qui font des fautes d'orthographe sont des débiles mentaux etc etc...........
La connerie est partout

----------


## Doglover

So, we have ze melting pot die Belgie 


and ze melting pot in Brittany


et en plus Chinooka tu passes tes journées sur FB.   :: 

Moi qui croyais que tu passais tes journées à travailler ou à t'occuper de ta meute.  Non, mais allô quoi !

----------


## Chinooka

Rassure-toi j'accorde beaucoup de temps à la meute aussi, si je ne le faisais pas ils me rappelleraient vite à l'ordre  ::  

Encore une pétition...

http://www.change.org/petitions/aux-...f=__mmzfUHbLuU

----------


## cassie60

signée et PTG

----------


## astings

Signé

----------


## annie68

signé aussi

----------


## lili2000

j'attendais que tout soit finalisé mais çà y est, j'ai ma "petite roumaine"  :Pom pom girl: 
Sa bouille et son histoire m'ont fait craquer : KALI née fin 2011 - en FA dans le dép. 18 - Association MUKITZA

elle est vraiment adorable et s'est rapidement intégrée à ma mini meute  ::

----------


## Daysie433

Félicitations lili2000 Kali est magnifique  ::

----------


## cassie60

hyper jolie la petite Roumaine de KALI je suis allée voir son post
merci de l'avoir accueilli dans ton foyer
belle petite meute,
je t'envie LILI 2OOO suis contente pour toi 

caresses à tes poilus  en espérant que tu viendras nous raconter ses péripéties sur ce post et sur celui d'organza ouvert en priorité aux loulous de roumanie

----------


## lili2000

Cassie, merci pour ce message.
Pour toi aussi, çà va venir, on y croit tous. C'est vrai que j'ai choisi la "facilité" en la prenant déjà en FA, çà doit vraiment être dur dur cette attente surtout quand on connait leurs conditions de vie  :: .
Je mettrais des photos sur le post d'Aito et sûrement sur le sien (sur Rescue et Mukitza), j'aurai sûrement du mal à pouvoir en mettre partout mais je le ferai avec plaisir de temps en temps  ::

----------


## Wilo

la prendre chez une FA libère une place pour un prochain loulou  ::   très belle cette puce, on dirait une mini louve  ::

----------


## lili2000

> la prendre chez une FA libère une place pour un prochain loulou   très belle cette puce, on dirait une mini louve


Nous, on trouve plutôt que c'est un mini renard  ::

----------


## astings

Elle est magnifique Kali  ::

----------


## cassie60

Kali la petite renarde je trouve sur la photo qu'elle a le masque du nordique Plus je la regarde plus je la trouve belle la louvette

----------


## lili2000

oui, il doit y avoir du nordique dedans car une de ses soeur est plus typée.
la voilà avec une partie de sa fratrie (Sully au fond à G, Cannelle à droite)

----------


## breton67

une plus belle que l autre  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Elle est superbe, vraiment très jolie  ::   Tu nous en cachais des choses !!!

On va finir par fonder le club des mamas roumaines  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Elle est superbe, vraiment très jolie   Tu nous en cachais des choses !!!
> 
> On va finir par fonder le club des mamas roumaines


Je préférais ne rien dire tant que ce n'était pas sûr.
Ce matin, aucune bêtise de faite, elle n'a pas bougé.
1er pipi depuis son arrivée : ce matin ouf !  ::  et rien dans la maison !

----------


## Chinooka

Une môman belge s'inquiétait aussi du manque de pipi/crotte de son adoptée. Il faut leur laisser un peu de temps. Et encore la tienne a connu la vie de famille dans sa FA.

Une magnifique vidéo à voir absolument  ::   :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmdnUl9oZnA

----------


## lili2000

Je ne m'inquiète pas plus que çà, elle a refait pipi ce soir.
Cette après-midi, grande promenade en forêt avec Aïto.
Elle commence à prendre ses marques mais reste sur la réserve s'il y a un peu d'agitation. Avec de la douceur, on arrive toujours à notre fin (et les croquettes en récompense aident bien  :: ).

Quelques photos lors de la promenade :





A la maison :


Avec le chat, ils ont au moins un point commun : la gourmandise plus forte que tout  ::

----------


## Daysie433

chinooka ta vidéo m'a fait pleurer  :: 

pauvres gentils beagles qui n'osent pas poser leurs pattes sur l'herbe et puis leurs regards apeurés.....pour finir par offrir leurs ventres pour des gratouilles et ensuite courir heureux en liberté  ::  ils sont tellement gentils  ::

----------


## Wilo

des photos dont on ne se lasse pas  ::  c'est vrai qu'elle ressemble à un renard avec une tête de petite louve ::  et avec Aïto, je me souviens de son post, et je suis contente qu'il soit resté chez Lili qui le chouchoute  :: 
la vidéo des beagles, quelle émotion, quelle joie aussi de les voir se rouler dans l'herbe; Encore une honte de l'humanité, l'expérimentation animale

----------


## Mi

Impressionnante la confiance qu'ils ont envers les "hommes" après toutes les misères qu'ils leur ont faites subir.

----------


## Daysie433

Pétition à signer contre les salopards qui ont tué TOMMY  :: à flinguer ces gens 


Vous souvenez-vous de Tommy,  ce petit Jack en danger eutha diffusé par Cause Animale Nord ????

La nouvelle de son adoption nous avait tous réjouis...

Voici ce que nous annonce CAN le 19 novembre  :

Tommy mort dans d'atroces souffrances, il a été pendu, poignardé dans les reins et on lui a coupé l'oreille ou il était tatoué.

Nous t'avions sauvé de l'euthanasie pour te confier à des monstres. Malgré, les précautions que nous prenons, nous nous sommes fait avoir.

Merci de signer la pétition

*Suite à la mort atroce de Tommy, chien de type jack russel né en 2002. Il a été pendu, poignardé et on lui a coupé l’oreille pour ne pouvoir l’identifier. C’est un chien que nous avions fait adopter. Pour rappel Tommy avait été sauvé de l’euthanasie suite à l’hospitalisation de sa propriétaire . Nous avons déposé une plainte pour cruauté envers un animal. Nous demandons la peine maximale selon l’article L521-1 du code pénal, c’est-à-dire 2 ans de prison et les 30 000 € d’amende. Nous avons sollicité plusieurs associations afin de se constituer partie civile. Merci de votre soutien. Cause Animale Nord
*

*https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition..._Tommy_1/edit/*

----------


## athéna33

j'ai la même à la maison...un amour de douceur...sage comme une image...gourmande...caractère gai..

----------


## cassie60

Pétition signée

une horreur encore en plus
Tommy que ton repos soit doux

----------


## astings

Signé.  J'en ai la nausée.
Comment est-il possible d'adopter un chien pour le sauver de l'euthanasie et de le tuer dans d'atroces souffrance ? 
Ces gens sont des malades qui, heureusement, sont identifiés. J'espère qu'il vont payer et que le juge sera sévère. 
J'espère que son ancienne propriétaire n'est pas au courant car selon sa maladie, elle risque de ne pas s'en remettre.

----------


## Wilo

signée. quelle horreur, ces monstres ne doivent pas s'en tirer, il faut la peine maximale. Pti loup  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comme quoi on n'est entourés de malades, de désaxés et pourtant l'asso avait paris ses précautions
Dr Jekill et Mister Hyde
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre si ce n'est sous l'emprise de drogue, alcool 
Comment peut on mais comment :: 
Tous les jours on lit, on entend de telles atrocités même sur des humains :: 

Petit Tommy ta route a croisé une o....e

----------


## Mi

Pas de mots devant une telle horreur... Comment peut-on être capable d'une telle barbarie ?
Il ne faut pas que sa "mort" reste impunie !
Signée !

----------


## Jay17

Mais que font des êtres pareils sur la face de la terre ????
Signé bien sûr pour cette innocente victime.
J'ai aussi glissé son cas en signature, pour qu'un maximum de personnes soient au courant

----------


## Jay17

Mais que font des êtres pareils sur la face de la terre ????
Signé pour cette innocente victime, et mis son cas en signature.

(sorry- d'abord mon message n'apparaissait pas - maintenant il est en double et je n'arrive pas à l'éliminer)

----------


## Daysie433

merci jay17  ::

----------


## cassie60

aujourd'hui rien de rien de l"Asso 
bowling ?????????????????????????????????????????
j'ai une place , j"ai proposée rien

----------


## lili2000

vous avez essayé de les appeler ?

----------


## cassie60

Appelez  ?  mes coordonnées MUKITZA CONNAIT 
Taïga ATTENDS  elle est adoptée  attestation   Rien 
désolé BOWLING je l'attends  ,a vous de choisir d'autres loulous sont en danger

----------


## lili2000

Je comprend très bien, c'est difficile cette attente, j'espère que çà va finir par se débloquer pour vous  ::

----------


## cassie60

désolé Régine il faut faire savoir que l'attente est pénible l"Asso inexistante une fois les chiens places
j'attends un signe de MUKITZA Rien de RIEN 
BOWLING vaccins???? Pension????? Mes propositions ????????????
ils ont les cartes de ta vie , j attends la fin de la semaine  
pas de nouvelle de l"Asso pour l "instant silence radio GRRRRRR ,  sur un autre loulou  viendra je ne sais Quand ??? 
l'espoir que tu viennes rejoindre ma meute ?????????? sinon i l"Asso aura décidé t oi je t"aurai attendu tu seras dans mon cur mon Beau
encore un échec

----------


## cassie60

> Je comprend très bien, c'est difficile cette attente, j'espère que çà va finir par se débloquer pour vous


espérons pour BOLING  je l'attends  Qui pourra me dire???

----------


## breton67

pas evident Cassie , je crois que je tournerais en bourrique ,vouloir aider et rien ne se décante , je croise fort les doigts pour  que cette petite bete vienne poser ses pattounes chez toi  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je te comprends vraiment Cassie. J'ai déjà lu plusieurs plaintes de personnes qui se proposaient comme adoptantes et qui attendaient en vain une réponse... alors les chiens sont en grande urgence ou pas ???

Le petit groupe de trois Belges qui n'a vraiment pas les moyens d'une grosse asso se démerde beaucoup plus vite et beaucoup mieux !!! Le cinquième transport va avoir lieu dans quelques jours, ce qui fera à peu près 150 chiens sauvés depuis le 12 octobre 2013... pas mal pour un petit pays et trois sauveteuses !

Je veux bien qu'il ne faut pas fourguer les chiens n'importe où et chez n'importe qui mais un minimum de vitesse s'impose dans une urgence telle que celle de la roumanie ! Ils n'ont qu'à prendre plus de bénévoles à l'asso s'ils ne s'en sortent pas !

15 jours après être arrivée chez moi, Luna était à mon nom. Tout était en ordre le jour de son arrivée !

Que dire ???

----------


## cassie60

> pas evident Cassie , je crois que je tournerais en bourrique ,vouloir aider et rien ne se décante , je croise fort les doigts pour que cette petite bete vienne poser ses pattounes chez toi


Espoir  espoir ? pour BOWLING  il est attendu ,l ASSO doit se manifester 
fin de semaine ,je  me proposerai pour un autre

----------


## Chinooka

Tu laisserais tomber Bowling ? parce que je pense que le problème sera pareil avec un autre chien. Ils attendent qu'il crève de froid cet hiver ? Je trouve ça très désinvolte...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Envoie-leur un recommandé ? ils seront obligés de te répondre... C'est honteux de te faire languir après ce que tu as subi avec Organza et Lara  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pétition : Espagne, n'importe quel chien est utilisé comme chien de traineau...

http://www.change.org/es/peticiones/...share_petition

"Merci de lire cet article, de signer et de partager la pétition!!


 Espagne et Andorre : le scandale des chiens de traineaux


 Javais déjà signalé le problème lors dun article diffusé sur le blog agir pour les galgos.
  Les stations de ski de toute lEspagne et celles dAndorre offrent  toutes des balades en traineaux mais il faut savoir que les conditions  physiques de ces pauvres chiens sont déplorables et la saison hivernale  passée, ces pauvres chiens amaigris et affaiblis finissent avec des  diarrhées, des blessures-brulures au niveau des coussinets et diverses  infections.
 La plupart du temps, ces chiens passent le jour et  également la nuit enchainés à même le sol enneigé et même si certains  ont la possibilité de bénéficier dune couverture, les conditions nen  restent pas moins extrêmes pour des chiens qui, comme vous le voyez sur  la photo, ne sont pas forcément des chiens de traineaux.
 Eh oui,  cest tellement simple de prendre nimporte quel chien abandonné pour en  faire, le temps dune saison un chien de traineau et ce jusquà ce que  mort sen suive.


 Evidemment ces chiens qui passent leurs journées  et leurs nuits enchainés sur la neige finissent par développer des  troubles du comportement et leur frustration les amèneront à être  agressif, un problème qui sera vite réglé à coup de fouet (voir vidéo  ci-dessous, attention cette vidéo est tournée au Québec mais permet  davoir une idée de ce que peut subir nimporte quel chien de traineau  et qui plus est ceux qui ne sont pas du tout adaptés à cette fonction).
  Aberrant de voir quen Espagne puissent être utilisé de pauvres chiens  de chasse pour tirer des traineaux et plus aberrant encore de savoir que  des gens mettent leurs culs sur la fourrure des traineaux sans même se  poser la question.
 Une pétition est à signer et à partager un maximum SVP:


http://www.change.org/es/peticiones/...share_petition

De nombreuses associations se sont mobilisées autour de ce problème, entre autre la Fundacion FAADA:


http://turismo-responsable.com/s85


A la suite de cette pétition en ligne, les responsables de Grandvalira  ont contacté FAADA pour les informer de leur volonté daméliorer le sort  de ces chiens, invitant la Fondation à venir elle-même vérifier les  changements. 

 Dautre part, enfin, certains estivants se sont plaints des conditions difficiles des chiens de Baqueira-Beret.


http://mascoteros.es/faada-denuncia-...ros-de-trineo/

SOURCE: http://agir-pour-les-galgos.over-blo...121406821.html "

----------


## cassie60

BOWLING est dans mon cœur  le pauvre est blasé de cette vie      il est attendu attenduuuuuuuuuuu au foyer 
 Rien ne bouge comme tu dis  l"ASSO Attend quoi? qu'ils crèvent de froid de faim s"entretuer
Tu as raison REGINE Je vais faire un recommandé demain enfin aujourd'hui
je pense à lui ce froid le manque de nourriture  est il toujours vivant?

pétition signée

----------


## Doglover

Signé Chinooka.

----------


## astings

Signé.
Merci Cassie de te battre pour Bowling et de ne pas baisser les bras .

----------


## Chinooka

ENFIN !!!!!!!!! Vu sur FB :

"Wednesday  , Décembre 4, une délégation du Parlement européen sera en Roumanie  pour rencontrer des responsables romains pour les discussions sur la  question des chiens errants et l'approche , selon un communiqué de  presse de la Fédération nationale pour la protection des animaux .

La  délégation rencontrera le président ANSVSA , le maire de Bucarest et  des représentants du gouvernement . Délégation de gouvernement pour  offrir la lettre signée par le président du Parlement européen , Martin  Schulz , l'ancien président du Parlement européen , Jerzy Buzek, et les  députés . Les députés des déclarations de presse Bucharest City Hall, le  mercredi 4 décembre 13h30 . La délégation est composée du député  européen Janusz Wojciechowski MEP - Président honoraire de la protection  sociale de l'Intergroupe des animaux dans l' EP , Andrea Zanoni MEP MEP  , Vice -président de l'Intergroupe , Magdalena Majerczyk consulté ECR,  le Dr David Prichard , expert en gestion de la population canine ,  Karolina Tomaszewska et Andreas Erler au PE et Claudia Buthenhoff -  Duffy , journaliste allemand et co- auteur de l'étude internationale"

Pourvu que ça porte ses fruits, pour la roumanie mais également pour la bosnie (désolée, je ne peux plus mettre de majuscule aux noms de pays qui massacrent les animaux en masse...) et autres pays qui font la même chose !!! Espérons que de la délégation ne dira pas que tout va bien comme c'est le cas en cas de maltraitance chez nous jusqu'à ce qu'on trouve l'animal ou les animaux morts...

----------


## Doglover

C'est un grand pas en avant, mais tellement dommage que ça n'a pas été fait il y a quelques mois.


Comme ici, ça fait déjà plus de deux mois que ça dure et les autorités ne font rien, ici en France !

https://www.facebook.com/events/530531430356982/


Si vous voulez bien signer la pétition, déjà presque 5.000 signatures depuis le weekend !

https://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9tit...ine-beaufour-2

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> les autorités ne font rien, ici en France !


Et e pense que dans certaines fourrières et refuges ce doit être l'horreur

----------


## Doglover

Encore une senior qu'il faut aider si vous pouvez diffuser pour elle.  L'adoption n'est que de 90 euros pour Griolitza, stérilisée, identifiée, vaccinée, voyage compris.  Merci pour elle.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...oumanie-18086/

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> *Elle est la dernière des anciennes seniors, là seule laissée sans amour et tendresse.*


Triste réalité

----------


## cassie60

pétition déjà signée CONTRE cet être monstrueux ::

----------


## Chinooka

13 ans !!! Elle ne va plus supporter beaucoup d'hivers... Je regarde si elle est sur FB.

Pétition signée, je pensais l'avoir déjà fait.

----------


## Chinooka

Une bouffée d'air frais, ça nous changera : à voir absolument  ::  

http://imediabuzzy.com/2013/04/26/22...-de-la-nature/

Et une deuxième bouffée d'air frais  ::  :

http://meowaum.com/1378-very-cute-ki...g-by-herself/#

----------


## Doglover

Oh, absolument superbes les photos, à voir et à revoir  Et la petite mimine.   :: 


Voici un autre, des anglais (je pense) qui sauvent des Podencos en Espagne  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J_-UQ-IUfU

et il y a des photos magnifiques sur leur FB  https://www.facebook.com/PodencoFriends?ref=profile

----------


## astings

Cette peitite minette est attendrissante ,un vrai petit coeur.

----------


## Chinooka

Les podencos sont fascinants ! J'ai mis du temps à les apprécier mais maintenant...  ::   Quand on voit l'espace qu'il leur faut, comme pour les galgos, je me dis que je ne pourrai jamais en adopter, même si à l'intérieur ce sont des chiens canapés !

Je diffuse régulièrement pour des podencos dont s'occupe une personne qui habite à Ténérife.

----------


## Chinooka

Amusant !

http://dailygeekshow.com/2013/12/04/...tter2013-12-04

----------


## cassie60

Merci pour ces merveilleuses  images et vidéos

----------


## Chinooka

Pétition :

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...pagne/?slIZhfb

----------


## cassie60

signée

----------


## astings

Signé
Mon rêve, c'est d'avoir un podenco  :: j'ai l'espace (4000 m2 ) mais pour le moment ,plus d'adoption possible ,mais si ça se fait (quand j'aurai moins de loulous,le plus tard sera le mieux ) se sera, évidement, un sauvetage . Et puis tel que je me connais, le moment venu, je craquerai pour un malheureux totalement différent   :: comme pour mon Pollux . J'aime les grands chiens et Pollux m'a fait craquer du haut de ses 2 kg 5 car personne n'en voulait  :: .

----------


## cassie60

Asting  Moi aussi qui était nordique aujourd'hui un mini spitz de plus noir venant d'Espagne de 7kg qui devait être gazé 
merci a l"Asso SOS ALERTE de me l'avoir amener mon petit OSO dit ZEBULON
je ne pense pas que les PODENCOS ont besoin + d'espace qu'une autre race
les loulous veulent le respect et l'amour ils ont un cœur et du cœur

----------


## astings

Cassie, tout comme toi, le moment venu ,c'est mon coeur qui parlera  ::

----------


## cassie60

astings ton cœur est ouvert un cœur viendra à ta rencontre le moment venu

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense quand même que les lévriers (du moins les grands comme les galgos, podencos et greyhound) ont besoin d'énormément d'espace, rien qu'à voir leur détente... Il y a bien longtemps, pour la première fois j'ai vu trois whippets galoper sur la plage, j'étais sidérée et pourtant ce n'était pas les plus grands des lévriers !

----------


## MOUNINOX

CASSIE, tu ne dois surtout pas désespérer : BOWLING se prépare..... pour toi c'est évident !!!!! MUKITZA est une très sérieuse assos !

Chez MUKITZA aussi, les rapatriements camion (trentaine de toutous à chaque voyage) + avion (chaque WE quelques 6 ou 7 toutous) se succèdent, avec covoit organisé car les adoptants ou FA se déplacent difficilement jusqu'à Charles de Gaulle (la France est vaste !!!).... 
Donc, depuis septembre à nouveau, après le printemps dernier, une organisation d'enfer depuis la fourrière-mouroir,et les transferts vers  les pensions à trouver (simultanément à tous les aléas et autres revirements et liaisons sur place plus frustrantes les unes que les autres ...) avec véto et paperasse, la gestion "comptable"etc...  jusqu'à l'arrivée des loulous après visites, tél, contre-visites etc....+ celles qui tiennent les listes-forums à jour, les diffusions ici et là .. etc....
Un ENORME boulot de qualité, pour une petite équipe !!! Chapeau à elles +++ 

Le pb c'est que nombre de bénévoles supplémentaires se sont proposées sans obtenir le TOP-départ pour intégrer "l'équipe" ! Alors, d'évidence, ça bouchonne +++, au détriment des loulous de multiples façons, tout d'abord par le découragement des (trop) impatients qui fuient ou ne sont plus dispo, et l'allongement de leur temps passé, etc.... C'est très dommage.....

Chez ALERTE SOS, il y a une LUNA, berger catalan fabuleusement craquante qui cherche sa famille.... Si seulement moi aussi j'étais moins "chargée" en toutous, j'aurais craqué (aussi....) +++++ sur elle, jolie et tonique LARA de 4 ans déjà .....

----------


## MOUNINOX

Dis donc CASSIE  suis en train de voir que tu as proposé d'être la FA pour adoption de BOWLING le 18 NOV.... et as reçu réponse le 21...  

PRUNELLE60
Message  Van_Do le Jeu 21 Nov - 23:11

PRUNELLE60 si vous êtes toujours ok pour nous c'est bon Bowling vous est réservé en FA en vue d'adoption !!! cheers cheers cheers

Alors là : rien à dire, non ?  ....
Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que petit BOWLING sera vacciné depuis la fourrière, et ainsi exempté du séjour en pension !! Seul le délai réglementaire post vaccin (un mois ou 3 semaines) sera nécessaire....

Si quelqu'un veut adopter ILLICO un toutou magnifique, je connais POLOCHON pour qui j'ai co-réglé sa pension, et qui ne peut en partir faute d'accueil en FRANCE... ou en BELGIQUE !!!! Et lui, a eu ses vaccinations il y a DEUX MOIS !!!!!!  Et en partant, il libérerait une place pour FLOCOASA, PLUME, LEVIATHAN etc.... dont la pension est réglée mais qui attendent tj à la fourrière,  une place en pension !!!!! 
.

----------


## cassie60

Je ne critique pas L"ASSO, le travail doit être monstrueux et pesant 
apprendre le nombre de décès pas facile pour les bénévoles en ROUMANIE comme en FRANCE 
il faut aussi comprendre, que restant sans nouvelle, un post muet à mes propositions pour son rapatriement , j angoisse peut être ai je eu tort?
aujourd'hui , je suis un peu plus rassurée pour BOWLING malgré les conditions de vie en fourrière difficile pour tous ces loulous 
certaines ASSO sont plus rapide que d'autres peut être du au nombre de personnes disponibles
Moulinox j ai le souvenir d'organza, cette louloutte aurait du être rapatriée, non pas en camion mais en avion, vu l'état de maigreur et de faiblesse
Taïga je suis allée la chercher à l aéroport  Organza dans le 91, je ferai les KM pour BOWLING si nécessaire  
 j espère en Roumanie le nécessaire sera fait pour les chiens en état de faiblesse, pour ce moyen de transport 3 heures au lieu de 48 heures même si le voyage en soute n'est pas l'idéal

----------


## MOUNINOX

ne sont pas tj en soute, notamment les petits gabarits... comme ORGANZA aurait "pu" être....
Mais tu sais bien, puisque tu lis régulièrement le forum, qu'en ROUMANIE (entre autres...) il ne suffit pas dire ou penser "il faudrait que, il faut que...." pour que cela se fasse !!  Tout projet va de péripétie en aléa, et doit être repris plusieurs fois...
Et puis, il y a à gérer aussi le post-arrivées : modif de la FA, toutou échappé à rechercher, etc... etc....
Ce n'est pas par désinvolture que les toutous restent dans cette fourrière plus de temps qu'on le voudrait pour leur confort physique ET MORAL !!!! mais faute d'adoptions de ceux déjà en pension (POLOCHON par ex. et d'autres) qui ne peuvent laisser leur place QUE s'ILS ONT UNE OFFRE D'ADOPTION ou FA .....  et de propositions pour ceux de la fourrière aussi....

----------


## Chinooka

Luna m'a fait un joli coup ce matin ! Mardi je lui avais acheté des  genoux de boeuf et donné un, elle adore mais il est tellement gros  qu'elle a un peu de mal à le déplacer. Ce matin je vois l'os dans la  petite véranda en lui donnant sa gamelle, je procède au rituel :  j'enferme Luna dans la petite véranda avec sa gamelle, je distribue les  gamelles des autres et je vais ouvrir la porte pour que Luna puisse  sortir. Quand les gamelles sont finies, je regroupe tout le monde dans  la grande véranda le temps de tout refermer pour Luna et... plus d'os !  C'est un peu la tempête en ce moment donc je suis allée chercher l'os au  jardin chaussée de mes galoches : rien. Tant pis, Capucine le trouvera  bien avec son flair surdéveloppé mais il faudra surveiller parce qu'elle  peut être féroce dans ce cas de figure... et en effet, après trois  minutes j'entends l'aboiement rageur de Capucine : elle avait trouvé  l'os, bien décidée à ne pas le céder à un autre, la meute la regardant  de loin... courageux mais pas téméraires, ils connaissent le numéro  ::   Me revoilà repartie au jardin, toujours chaussée de mes galoches, en  route vers Capucine avec une friandise et j'ai pu récupérer l'os dégueu,  le mettre à la poubelle et en donner un frais à Luna  ::   Où Luna l'avait-elle caché ??? Je sais que certains chiens vont  enterrer leurs os mais c'est la première fois que j'en ai un qui me fait  ça, décidément entre eux tous ils m'auront tout fait   ::  

Cassie, j'avais d'abord posté ceci sur le post d'Organza et Taïga pensant être sur le post de Norvège donc j'ai effacé le texte mis chez toi pour le mettre ici  ::  

On va bientôt pouvoir décompter les jours avec toi  ::

----------


## cassie60

BOWLING décision prise  IL DEVIENDRA PICARD

----------


## lili2000

> Cassie, j'avais d'abord posté ceci sur le post d'Organza et Taïga pensant être sur le post de Norvège donc j'ai effacé le texte mis chez toi pour le mettre ici


C'est vrai que tous ces petits roumains se promènent sur plusieurs post, dur d'arriver à suivre mais çà fait toujours plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles, quelque soit le post (le tout est d'arriver à tous les suivre !)

Merci pour ces nouvelles de Luna, çà faisait longtemps ... il n'y a pas de photos  ::  ?

----------


## cassie60

Régine LUNA devient chipie, 
Pour les os enterrés je connais, par Shangai la sauvageonne qui joue la difficile sur la nourriture plus chochotte il n'y a pas photo
 Il n'y a pas longtemps elle m'a déterrée un os de genou de buf"'datant de x mois " qui avait échappé à mon il
pour lui prendre ,  ne me voyant pas la poursuivre sur le terrain 
 ::  ::  un moyen de ruser , en ouvrant le coffre de voiture, qui signifie ballade , la crainte ; qu'elle monte avec , OUF non elle l'a lâché
je l'ai vite ramassé avec nausées à l'appui -------> POUBELLE
malgré notre vigilance, ils finissent toujours par nous avoir, d'une manière où d'une autre; bien tous pareil pour nous faire tourner en Bourrique

----------


## breton67

jamais deux sans trois Régine Goupil enterre lui aussi ,meme les os en peau  de je ne sais plus quoi a l instant  :: 
de temps en temps j achete des os a moelle j en leve une partie de celle là car j ai peur que ce ne soit trop gras? 
il me faut veiller Goupil alors ,mais les autres chacun se met dans un coin et que je te ronge 
ensuite petit a petits ils s echangent les os en éspérant sans doute que le copain ait laissé de quoi ronger (pas de danger )

----------


## cassie60

Je savais  Breton que tu allais venir nous rejoindre dans le classement

Nous faisons un sacré TRIO , avec nos poilus

----------


## Chinooka

> Je savais  Breton que tu allais venir nous rejoindre dans le classement


 ::  

Pour Lili  ::  Voilà l'os en question ! Luna déteste l'appareil photo, ça lui fait peur.





Ce qui est moins drôle : la délégation européenne a reçu un camouflet des autorités roumaines hier. J'espère qu'elle ne va pas s'écraser devant ces saligauds tyranniques responsables du génocide canin. Et dire qu'on va les accepter dans l'espace Schengen, on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge avec ces salopards. Je ne mets pas tous les roumains dans le même panier mais une grande majorité quand même.....

"Gouvernement  a fermé la porte sur le nez d'une délégation du Parlement européen à  venir pour parler des chiens errants. Représentants du Comité bien-être  animal ont été informés que la réunion prévue sec gouvernement ne se  produit pas. Les dirigeants européens sont venus à la Roumanie après le  Parlement européen est arrivé de nombreuses plaintes concernant les  mauvais traitements appliqués par la Roumanie dans une tentative  d'éradiquer le problème des animaux errants.
Înâlnirea  membres du Comité pour la protection des animaux et les responsables  roumains était prévue depuis lundi. Quand ils sont arrivés, cependant,  au Palais Victoria, les deux députés ont été laissés en plan.

"  Nous avons eu une rencontre avec un conseiller du Premier ministre,  mais a été annulé au dernier moment. Je ne sais pas c'est pourquoi ", a  déclaré Jan Wojciechowski - Président du Comité pour la protection des  animaux.

Les  deux responsables européens ont appris à connaître en tant que membres  de l'exécutif de traiter le problème des chiens errants. Ils disent,  dans une lettre au Premier ministre, l'image de la Roumanie en Europe  est très mauvaise.

"  Maintenant, la Roumanie est considérée comme un pays hostile aux  animaux. Nous nous attendons que le gouvernement ait la volonté de  résoudre le problème correctement ", dit Jan Wojciechowski.

Déclin de gouvernement, Bruxelles s'est ensuite rendu à parler avec la municipalité.

"Il  nous a dit que le problème des animaux errants est résolu de façon  rationnelle et que seuls quelques épisodes sporadiques qui ne font pas  partie de la réalité quotidienne», explique l'eurodéputé Andrea Zanoni.

Bien  qu'ils disposaient de 60 jours pour adopter de nouvelles règles sur  l'euthanasie et l'adoption, les membres de l'exécutif n'ont pas encore  voté ensemble de règles.

Les  règles proposées et développées ANSVSA ont été rejetées à deux reprises  avant que le gouvernement Ponta, et cette semaine ne semblaient plus du  tout sur l'ordre du jour.

En  l'absence de telles règles, ceux qui gèrent le sort des animaux errants  dire que pas de place dans les refuges. Ainsi, si une équipe capture  mois voire des dizaines de chiens errants par jour, maintenant obtenir  que deux.

" D'autres abris ASPA sont surpeuplées ", explique le coordinateur de l'ASPA, Razvan Bancescu projet.

Les  deux responsables européens ont recommandé autorités roumaines pour  vérifier plus attentivement sur quelles conditions les chiens dans les  refuges séjour irrégulier et serrer des sanctions pour ceux qui  maltraitent les animaux."

----------


## breton67

et m...e 
quelle engeance que la racaille qui gouverne ce pays , on leur a lessivé le coeur , c est a pleurer

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tellement déçue Régine que j en ais oubliée ta belle puce ; elle est vraiment jolie comme un ::  
dis moi ou trouves tu ces os là ? j en connais qui seraient heureux d avoir les memes  ::

----------


## cassie60

Régine je ne sais pas
pour ma part je le demande à mon Boucher , en plus il me les fait gratis Ma meute adore 
je suis étonnée de voir depuis quelques jours le nombre d'adoptions en ROUMANIE !!!
méfiante vis à vis de ce peuple
Il est vrai que LUNA est superbe 
les  ex roumaines n'aiment pas jouer les miss, j'ai la même à la maison

----------


## cassie60

j oubliais il y a un certain poilu nommé TUTU EN FOURRIERE à PASCANI  suite à un Abandon
il appartient à une race peu connue, SPITZ chiens des WISIGOTHS
j 'ai un ami ayant une Femelle stérilisée a vu la Photo a confirmé mon doute, est intéressé par lui 
une photo de la puce nommée malice

une photo de TUTU

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour les photos ! (de Luna) mais Tutu est beau comme un coeur aussi  :: 

Désolée pour le résultat de la délégation  ::  il n'y a vraiment rien à attendre ...

----------


## Chinooka

Sonja, pour les os j'ai trouvé une mine d'or au rayon boucherie de chez Carrefour : avec les os à moelle. J'ai payé +/- 50 cents par os (ça dépend de la taille), c'est beaucoup moins cher que les os/jouets en animalerie !

----------


## cassie60

EH Régine , En Picardie mon boucher me les donne, tu devrais Raler

----------


## Chinooka

Les bouchers indépendants deviennent rares !

On aura le temps de sortir encore des chiens d'ici là mais il se prépare quelque chose à l'Europe pour empêcher la libre  circulation des chiens errants... apparemment ce serait effectif en  décembre 2014 avec une quarantaine de 120 jours comme en Norvège :

"Cher tous ceux qui aident les chiens errants , s'il vous  plaît lire ceci! L'UE renforce ses règlements concernant l'importation et le  transport des chiens en Europe . Il est prévu que le projet sera prêt d'environ  1 . Février 2014, et entrée en vigueur le 29 . Décembre 2014. Les autorités  vétérinaires norvégiennes étaient en réunion avec CPCASA ( comité permanent de  la chaîne alimentaire et de la santé animale ) à Bruxelles 7 - 8 . Novembre , et  a annoncé que la nouvelle loi sera sévèrement limiter le transport des chiens  errants en Europe . Ce sont les informations des autorités vétérinaires  norvégiennes : Les règlements commerciaux seront interprétés de la même manière  que dans la Norvège . Cela signifie que les gens doivent être enregistrés et  agréés comme importateurs de prendre des chiens en famille et rapatrier eux. (  En Norvège les gens sont rejetés quand ils essaient de s'inscrire comme  importateurs de chiens en provenance de Roumanie . ) Transport des chiens en  provenance de Roumanie et de la Bulgarie sera soumise aux mêmes règles strictes  que le transport des chiens en provenance de pays tiers. Il s'agit de 120 jours  de quarantaine et de test sérologique pour déterminer les niveaux d'anticorps  après la vaccination contre la rage . Les chiens errants ne seront pas définis  comme animaux de compagnie , ils seront considérés comme des «sauvages» .  Qu'est-ce que cela signifie en termes de la nouvelle loi , est incertain . Il  est également suggéré que seuls les chiens élevés par un propriétaire répondront  aux exigences de la nouvelle loi . L'intention est de rendre extrêmement  difficile le transport des chiens errants à travers les frontières en Europe .  Nous pouvons seulement espérer que ce ne sera pas la version finale de la loi ,  mais de toute façon il est important de transmettre l'information aux personnes,  groupes et organisations , et envoyer des données aux CPCASA - si nos voix  peuvent aussi avoir une chance d'être entendu . http://ec.europa.eu/food/fs/rc/scfcah/index_en.html"

----------


## Wilo

ça ne m'étonne pas de la Norvège, pays massacreur de baleines. Pauvres loulous, si cette loi passe, ça sera catastrophique  ::  ils en endurent pas assez, alors on durcit les lois, punaise j'ai la haine

Régine elle est super jolie Luna, encore un peu inquiète mais elle a déjà bien changé. ça fait chaud au coeur. Et de savoir que Bowling va bientôt arriver chez Cassie, ça met du baume au coeur  ::

----------


## Doglover

On était déjà au bord du gouffre, mais là on va faire un grand pas en avant !

A ce moment là plus la peine que la Roumanie soit dans l'Europe !  Si les chiens ne peuvent pas venir, eux non plus !

----------


## cassie60

Ecoeurée,Pauvres loulous

 L'Animal  le meilleur ami de l homme ::  
L'homme LE Pire ennemi de l'animal ::

----------


## Chinooka

La roumanie prend ce qu'elle veut dans l'Europe, à commencer par les sous, pour le reste elle se passe très bien de l'Europe donc...................... Pays de profiteurs corrompus qui estime qu'il a des droits mais aucun devoir !!!

----------


## Doglover

On est sur les roumains, mais vous avez vu ce petit coeur ?   :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...m-35-a-103990/

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai justement diffusé sur FB cet après-midi pour ce petit border.

Il faut mobiliser les troupes :

http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/agir-p...animal-22.html

"LE COMPTEUR AFFICHE 429 808 signataires ! Mais nous avons  besoin d'1 million de signatures pour faire entendre la voix des animaux  aux pouvoirs publics et au législateur !"

----------


## cassie60

Signée

----------


## astings

Signé

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a quand même des gens incroyables ! Le cinquième transport est arrivé samedi et surprise : il y a eu un contrôle de la police et du service de bien-être animal (qui porte bien mal son nom) !!! Tout était en règle donc il n'y a pas eu de souci mais ça a fait perdre du temps à tout le temps, y compris aux chiens qui avaient passé deux jours en cage pour le voyage !

Le lieu était différent des quatre premiers transports, je ne sais même pas où ça se passait : les FA et adoptants sont prévenus par MP ou par téléphone, le lieu et l'heure ne sont pas donnés sur FB !

Hier après-midi j'ai eu la visite de deux copines et du fiston de 7 ans d'une des deux. L'une fait de la protection animale en Belgique, l la seconde (la maman du gamin) a adopté trois p'tits roumains. Elle tiendra un stand de Noël le week-end prochain donc elle venait chercher des trucs à vendre et pour la tombola. 

Luna était impressionnée par deux personnes qui lui rendaient visite en même temps pendant que la meute était à la fête avec le gamin qui disparaissait sous un paquet de chiens sur le canapé  ::  

Tard le soir, j'ai vu Luna qui dormait les 4 fers en l'air, tout à fait décontractée ! J'ai ouvert la porte tout doucement pour ne pas la réveiller et prendre une photo mais elle m'a entendue !

----------


## astings

Trop belle la puce ,si elle commence à montrer son ventrou, c'est qu'elle se sent de mieux en mieux  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Trop mignon !

http://www.glamourparis.com/snacking...-et-theo/21234

----------


## Chinooka

Ca fait un moment qu'elle aime les gratouilles sur le ventre et sur l'intérieur des cuisses, parfois elle lève la patte en me voyant arriver ! Par contre c'était la première fois qu'elle dormait "toutes voiles dehors"  ::   C'est en effet une marque de confiance !

----------


## Daysie433

Elfie aussi se met dans ces positions, je pense que c'est plutôt une marque de soumission, tous les chiens craintifs le font au début

après quand ils auront vraiment confiance ils viendront chercher des caresses sur leur petit bedon

----------


## breton67

trop belle ,il n y a pas a dire je craque pour ta beauté Régine ,ses couleurs sont splendides  ::

----------


## cassie60

Le compte a rebours commence , BOWLING arrive le 15/12 
des nuits blanches à attendre tant qu' il n'aura pas déposé ses Patounes en FRANCE 
Mon beau nous allons enfin te rencontrer, les copains 't attendent ton panier ta gamelle surtout pleins de câlins

----------


## astings

GENIAL  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Doglover

Je suis bien contente pour toi Cassie et bien sûr pour le beau Bowling.

Il arrive par avion ou par la route ?

----------


## cassie60

Il arrivera par la route

----------


## annie68

Trop belle la puce, elle devient  :: 

Super Cassie il doit être en train de faire ses bagages , dommage qu'ils ne comprenne pas ce qui va lui arriver .

----------


## Mi

10/12
11/12
12/12
13/12
14/12
15/12

Compte à rebours : - 6 jours !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Luna semble te dire : "ben quoi ? je dormais !"

----------


## Wilo

trop beau, Luna les quatre fers en l'air  ::  et Bowling qui va enfin poser ses pattounes le 15 décembre chez Cassie, quel bonheur  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Lu à l'instant sur FB (Christina, notre Belge roumaine qui fait les sauvetages)  ::  

"LE MASSACRE VA COMMENCER  ! LES NORMES DE LE LOI ONT ÉTÉ FIXÉES ET APPROUVES AUJOURD'HUI PAR LE GOUVERNEMENT ROUMAIN   SOYEZ MAUDITS A JAMAIS !!!"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.antena3.ro/romania/liber-la-eutanasierea-maidanezilor-normele-legii-lui-ionut-au-fost-aprobate-237564.html

Problème de la gestion des normes méthodologiques de chiens errants ont été approuvé mercredi le gouvernement.

Les règles ont été approuvées après des mois de retards câzeva

Les nouvelles sont en cours de mise à jour.

----------


## astings

Quel horreur,***** .On voit bien que pour eux aucune forme de vie n'a d'importance .

----------


## Chinooka

Quand on a vu les orphelinats en 1989, on a compris ***** on avait à faire ! Il y a des exceptions bien sûr, ceux qui se battent sans relâche pour la vie mais c'est une grande minorité.

Pétition à signer absolument, je pense qu'il y en aura d'autres dans les jours qui viennent...

http://www.change.org/petitions/all-...anian-products

----------


## Chinooka



----------


## cassie60

SIGNEE PARTAGEE

----------


## breton67

- - - Mise à jour - - -

a en pleurer des larmes de sang

----------


## annie68

signée aussi

----------


## Wilo

signée. c'est affreux, on se sent si impuissant

----------


## Chinooka

Une adoptante de notre groupe (une merveilleuse bénévole qui nettoie les camions avant leur retour en Roumanie !) a contacté un magazine belge "Le Soir Magazine" qui a publié un article aujourd'hui sur l'action des Belges, Christina en tête qu'on voit avec un toutou roumain dans les bras à son arrivée en Belgique  ::   C'est la première fois que la presse belge en parle vraiment !!! Maman y est abonnée et je lui ai demandé de m'en acheter trois exemplaires.

----------


## astings

Bravo, ils ont eu le courage de faire un article .

----------


## Chinooka

Ce qui est très bien, c'est que le journaliste a repris noir sur blanc ce que BB avait dit du basescu assassin : qu'il est responsable de la prolifération des chiens errants et des accidents qui en découlent et au passage que c'est un tyran !!! Ca, ça a été soufflé par l'adoptante du groupe qui avait contacté le journaliste !

D'après Irina qui a un refuge en roumanie et qui travaille avec Charly le Blanc, ça ne concerne pas que les chiens des fourrières publiques mais aussi les chiens dans les refuges privés et les cours des gens... Ca va être l'horreur.

Depuis tout à l'heure, je suis partagée entre les larmes  ::  et une colère noire  ::

----------


## Mi

je ne trouve pas de mots assez forts pour exprimer ce que je pense !

----------


## Jay17

Vous connaissez sans doute toutes ce site qui récolte des "clics" pour offrir de chaudes couvertures pour l'hiver aux refuges français qui ne reçoivent pas de fonds de la SPA. Si vous voulez donner un coup de pouce gratuit :
http://www.animalwebaction.com/

J'ai bien sûr signé la pétition pour la Roumanie. Un tout grand merci Régine pour l'article publié. Si ça pouvait secouer les consciences et faire bouger un peu les choses ...

----------


## Fahn

*Certains messages ont été édités.
Rescue ne tolère pas les propos racistes et injurieux.
Merci donc de rester corrects dans vos messages.*

----------


## Chinooka

Il n'est pas question d'être raciste ou injurieux, il est question de dire la stricte vérité telle qu'elle est !!! Tu n'es peut-être pas au courant du massacre "légalisé" qui va avoir lieu ? Il y a déjà eu des carnages là-bas, depuis hier ça va être généralisé. Les media n'en parlent déjà pas, si on ne peut pas en parler sur un forum de PA : où va-t-on ?

Et je ne mets pas tous les roumains dans le même panier, il y en a beaucoup qui se battent sur le terrain tous les jours et depuis des années ! ceux-là ont toute mon admiration et mon amitié par contre les dirigeants barbares de ce pays ne méritent que le plus grand de tous les mépris, je vomis sur eux et leur souhaite le pire qu'on puisse vivre sur terre... après il y aura l'enfer qui les accueillera.

Heureusement qu'il y a FB où on peut exprimer sans censure son profond dégoût pour ces barbares sanguinaires devant lesquels il faudrait sans doute se prosterner... Ce n'est pas pour rien que je viens de moins en moins sur Rescue !

----------


## Fahn

*Petit rappel du règlement, qui ne semble pas être tout à fait clair : 
*



> *- Les propos diffamatoires, sexuels, religieux, racistes et haineux sont strictement interdits et seront sanctionnés.*
> 
> 
> *- Politesse et courtoisie sont obligatoires, on reste correct et on garde son sang froid, les propos grossiers et injurieux ne seront pas tolérés.*
> 
> 
> 
> *- L'administrateur et les modérateurs se réservent tous droits concernants la suppression et la modification des messages.* *Ainsi que tout message déposé sur RESCUE, et ne contenant pas de données personnelles, demeure la propriété du forum.*
> 
> En vous inscrivant à ce forum, vous acceptez la charte et vous engagez à la respecter.


*
Merci pour votre compréhension.*

----------


## cassie60

le génocide continue, je ne peux que verser des larmes  et Colère devant mon impuissance 
Bowling et tous les autres, nous vous attendons mes loulous

----------


## astings

Effectivement, mes propos n'étaient pas injurieux ,c'était juste la triste réalité. Parallèlement il y a ,comme le dit Chinooka des roumains qui luttent contre ce massacre et ceux là,je les respecte car ce doit être extrêmement difficile de faire de la P A dans les conditions que l'on connaît.

----------


## Fahn

*Si, les propos étaient injurieux, haineux, et racistes.
Merci donc de stopper ici toute polémique, il est demandé à chacun de respecter le règlement qui a été accepté lors de votre inscription.*

----------


## cassie60

triste noël , pour les loulous , le génocide est autorisé  a partir de ce jour là  ensuite d'autres pays  l'appliqueront 
je pense à ORGANZA LARA tous ceux, qui sont mort du à de la maltraitance  souffrance vie de misere , et malheureusement l'hécatombe va continuer
QUE POUVONS NOUS FAIRE,SINON CONSTATER  ET NOUS TAIRE CHUTTTTTTTTT  devant cette injustice
 Dans quel monde vivons nous

----------


## breton67

des images succèdent aux images et toutes me trottent dans la tete 
Régine sur la photo ou un petit chien terrorisé est empoigné et va sans doute mourir cette image là me donne des battements de coeur 
j en suis malade de ce déferlement de violence , bestialité ect............
franchement j ai peur en ce moment d ouvrir mon ordi 
s il y a vraiment un dieu quel qu il soit je me demande ce qu il fabrique  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ils ont bien choisi la date pour marquer les esprits... Mais  ::   ... je continue sur FB où mes propos ne sont nullement jugés racistes  et injurieux et sont partagés par tout le monde qui participe ou  s'intéresse à ce combat pour la vie.

Encore deux jours et ton p'tit loup  sera au chaud. En Belgique aussi on respirait quand ils avaient franchi  la frontière roumanie-Hongrie. Vous avez des nouvelles en cours de route ?

J'avais vu un petit Shorty rigolo mais il vient d'être adopté par des Belges !



Je  me renseigne pour un petit en mauvais état qui a un air de chien de  chasse mais il est à la fourrière publique de bucarest et ça craint  parce qu'il y en a déjà qui ont été embarqués dans des camions dès mercredi  ::

----------


## cassie60

Je pense rejoindre FB
Pauvre loulou bien maigre
les loulous doivent être  dans le camion que leur voyage se passe bien

----------


## Chinooka

Une dame agressée à craiova en roumanie parce qu'elle vient en aide aux animaux...

 C'est pourquoi les Roumains qui aident les chiens sur place ont toute ma compassion et toute mon admiration  :: 

 Quand ils n'auront plus de chiens comme défouloir parce qu'ils les auront tous trucidés, à qui vont-ils s'attaquer ??? Ca rappelle une période sombre de l'histoire, mais  ::

----------


## annie68

*****  ça fait peur tout ça , pauvres animaux, je pense qu'il n'y a pas que les chiens qui doivent subir toutes ces horreurs, je ne dors plus de voir toutes ces images ...noël, représente une naissance, pour eux ce sera le début de  la date de leur mort !!  ::

----------


## astings

En ce qui me concerne, je fais des cauchemars.Régine, ce pauvre loulou a l'air effectivement bien misérable pauvre chou. Je ne dis pas le fond de ma pensée sinon ,je vais être censuré ,mais j'ai très mal de penser à ce qui va se passer.

----------


## cassie60

ARRETEZ LE COMPTE A REBOURS
BOWLING NE VIENT PLUS
Mes larmes n arrêtent pas de couler depuis cette nouvelle
Que va t il devenir ????????Vu le RESPECT VIS a VIS des défenseurs , ce génocide autorisé pour NOEL
je n'en dirai pas plus

----------


## Fahn

*Au vu des différents rappels déjà faits précédemment qui n'ont, visiblement, pas été pris en compte, l'équipe de modération a pris la décision de verrouiller ce sujet.

Il vous a été demandé à différentes reprises de cesser toute allusion raciste, nous remarquons que le règlement n'est toujours pas respecté.*

----------


## Fahn

*Petit rappel du règlement, qui ne semble pas être tout à fait clair : 
*



> *- Les propos diffamatoires, sexuels, religieux, racistes et haineux sont strictement interdits et seront sanctionnés.*
> 
> 
> *- Politesse et courtoisie sont obligatoires, on reste correct et on garde son sang froid, les propos grossiers et injurieux ne seront pas tolérés.*
> 
> 
> 
> *- L'administrateur et les modérateurs se réservent tous droits concernants la suppression et la modification des messages.* *Ainsi que tout message déposé sur RESCUE, et ne contenant pas de données personnelles, demeure la propriété du forum.*
> 
> En vous inscrivant à ce forum, vous acceptez la charte et vous engagez à la respecter.


*
Merci pour votre compréhension.*

----------


## cassie60

le génocide continue, je ne peux que verser des larmes  et Colère devant mon impuissance 
Bowling et tous les autres, nous vous attendons mes loulous

----------


## astings

Effectivement, mes propos n'étaient pas injurieux ,c'était juste la triste réalité. Parallèlement il y a ,comme le dit Chinooka des roumains qui luttent contre ce massacre et ceux là,je les respecte car ce doit être extrêmement difficile de faire de la P A dans les conditions que l'on connaît.

----------


## Fahn

*Si, les propos étaient injurieux, haineux, et racistes.
Merci donc de stopper ici toute polémique, il est demandé à chacun de respecter le règlement qui a été accepté lors de votre inscription.*

----------


## cassie60

triste noël , pour les loulous , le génocide est autorisé  a partir de ce jour là  ensuite d'autres pays  l'appliqueront 
je pense à ORGANZA LARA tous ceux, qui sont mort du à de la maltraitance  souffrance vie de misere , et malheureusement l'hécatombe va continuer
QUE POUVONS NOUS FAIRE,SINON CONSTATER  ET NOUS TAIRE CHUTTTTTTTTT  devant cette injustice
 Dans quel monde vivons nous

----------


## breton67

des images succèdent aux images et toutes me trottent dans la tete 
Régine sur la photo ou un petit chien terrorisé est empoigné et va sans doute mourir cette image là me donne des battements de coeur 
j en suis malade de ce déferlement de violence , bestialité ect............
franchement j ai peur en ce moment d ouvrir mon ordi 
s il y a vraiment un dieu quel qu il soit je me demande ce qu il fabrique  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ils ont bien choisi la date pour marquer les esprits... Mais  ::   ... je continue sur FB où mes propos ne sont nullement jugés racistes  et injurieux et sont partagés par tout le monde qui participe ou  s'intéresse à ce combat pour la vie.

Encore deux jours et ton p'tit loup  sera au chaud. En Belgique aussi on respirait quand ils avaient franchi  la frontière roumanie-Hongrie. Vous avez des nouvelles en cours de route ?

J'avais vu un petit Shorty rigolo mais il vient d'être adopté par des Belges !



Je  me renseigne pour un petit en mauvais état qui a un air de chien de  chasse mais il est à la fourrière publique de bucarest et ça craint  parce qu'il y en a déjà qui ont été embarqués dans des camions dès mercredi  ::

----------


## cassie60

Je pense rejoindre FB
Pauvre loulou bien maigre
les loulous doivent être  dans le camion que leur voyage se passe bien

----------


## Chinooka

Une dame agressée à craiova en roumanie parce qu'elle vient en aide aux animaux...

 C'est pourquoi les Roumains qui aident les chiens sur place ont toute ma compassion et toute mon admiration  :: 

 Quand ils n'auront plus de chiens comme défouloir parce qu'ils les auront tous trucidés, à qui vont-ils s'attaquer ??? Ca rappelle une période sombre de l'histoire, mais  ::

----------


## annie68

*****  ça fait peur tout ça , pauvres animaux, je pense qu'il n'y a pas que les chiens qui doivent subir toutes ces horreurs, je ne dors plus de voir toutes ces images ...noël, représente une naissance, pour eux ce sera le début de  la date de leur mort !!  ::

----------


## astings

En ce qui me concerne, je fais des cauchemars.Régine, ce pauvre loulou a l'air effectivement bien misérable pauvre chou. Je ne dis pas le fond de ma pensée sinon ,je vais être censuré ,mais j'ai très mal de penser à ce qui va se passer.

----------


## cassie60

ARRETEZ LE COMPTE A REBOURS
BOWLING NE VIENT PLUS
Mes larmes n arrêtent pas de couler depuis cette nouvelle
Que va t il devenir ????????Vu le RESPECT VIS a VIS des défenseurs , ce génocide autorisé pour NOEL
je n'en dirai pas plus

----------


## Fahn

*Au vu des différents rappels déjà faits précédemment qui n'ont, visiblement, pas été pris en compte, l'équipe de modération a pris la décision de verrouiller ce sujet.

Il vous a été demandé à différentes reprises de cesser toute allusion raciste, nous remarquons que le règlement n'est toujours pas respecté.*

----------

